# thebrick's - What are you Training Today?



## turbobusa

I really liked the daily check ins when brick had this thread 
over at the UG.

So what are you training today?
I'm about to go give my legs some much needed attention. 
Got my training mojo back!


----------



## AnaSCI

I made this a sticky for thebrick


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back day to walk sideways through a door..


----------



## odin

Shoulders today. Got to keep bringing those traps up!!


----------



## nwakes07

Trained Chest and tri's today! trying to hit 315 for one, that would be a new PR I got it almost up but needed a little help


----------



## turbobusa

nwakes07 said:


> Trained Chest and tri's today! trying to hit 315 for one, that would be a new PR I got it almost up but needed a little help



Well no need for a sad face you are right there so you know it's gonna happen. Look past your 315 pr goal and raise the bar a bit. You will be beyond your 315 and going up. Believe and make it reality.


Today .Back for me. Probably my favorite group to train.. 
Talk at ya's later... T


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Today is abs and a cardio session for me.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hell yeah Turbo! I have bis, forearms and back! 

There is something magical about finishing training and not being able to put your arms down at your sides


----------



## thebrick

Glad to see this Turbo!

easy day for me.... some arms and cardio after lunch!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sad face.. Lol.  T is Killen me.. 
Cardio and R&R and 3 lunches today..


----------



## turbobusa

Smokin back w/o! Man it's nice to be chompin at the bit again! Been years since i've felt like this! Shit I'm about to start bawling! Nah fuck that i gotta go clean the garage..  Life is good... T


----------



## thebrick

Really good workout today… cloudy and rainy here... might be time for a post-workout recovery nap  lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Went to Fogo De Chao last night and house many, many pounds of delicious meat.  I was stoked to hit today's training session and my enthusiasm did not disappoint.

By the time I got warmed-up and was ready for my RP set for biceps my arms already had fire-hose like veins going on... I got in the zone and bumped up my poundages on every exercise and either got to the top of or beat my rep ranges! If I keep growing like this I am going to be kissing the bantamweights goodbye pretty soon haha


----------



## turbobusa

So Atom here I am heading out for an am fasted w/o and you bring up fogo again!. Sheeeit! Hope it's not crowded with the winter tank top and compression britches crowd. I'm gonna be hungry and short fused! J/K
I'm about to go hammer on the quads and hams. Hams first then high rep
(40 - 60) Leg exts followed by hack drop sets . No squats yet while shoulder is still healing up. This will do the trick .. Have great w/o all training today..  
T


----------



## nwakes07

Sundays the rest day


----------



## AtomAnt

Just hitting some cardio and light ab work. 

Necessary evil.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Today is jaw workout .. All I can eat and see Atlanta get shot down by westcoast Seahawks ..

Well I opened my big mouth and falcons won in last 30 seconds and stole game .


----------



## thebrick

Had a good leg workout today... crazy because I feel I am fighting a little cold today. Almost time to watch the game next


----------



## turbobusa

Ditto here on a good leg workout Brick. Had to park down the street a few blocks . Meter didn't work . Crowded as fuck heatlth club. Dudes walking around with big arms and legs like batons. Lying leg curl I prefer all in pieces 
. Two more big armed baton legged guys doing 1/4 or 1/5th range hacks with wt that would pin there asses to the platform if they ever even went to a half rep, chick with pony tail scowling and smirking maybe thinking she's packing a bit more dong than my geezer ass. 
Then I put on my mp3 cranked up  some ufo lights out and blew wheels out .
At least as much as I can at this early juncture to my return to training like I mean it. Be switching training places very soon. I am really looking forward to it.
This shits getting really fun again . Been a long time.. Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out the door for some fasted cardio shortly. can't wait to get there. 
What's that saying??!! Peelit to revealit! Gonna be a good one . 
Cardio only day is the only chance to relax and sniff the air when the pretty mommies walk past. T


----------



## thebrick

Sitting on my butt today nursing a cold.... ugh


----------



## AtomAnt

Get better Brick.

I'm in my way to go crush some legs! Should be interesting to see how my hamstring holds up. I'm gonna swap BB squats for smith squats today just as a safety measure. I'd rather go balls out on smith squats than do half ass BB squats.


----------



## Marshall

Get some rest, bricker ! 

Did a full body today. Weak, but got a good pump and worked hard, so was ok. Strength hopefully coming around soon


----------



## turbobusa

Ah you'll come back shortly and be hitting it like theres no tomorrow.
Meant the gym but that other activity too i'm sure.
Get better asap !  T


----------



## Marshall

Hahaha, ya, I think my strength will go up first !


----------



## thebrick

thanks guys. Man, I feel like shit today. Day Quill is helping…


----------



## turbobusa

Man that sounds like flu and cold. Lots of people sick with really bad flu this year.Nothing for me so far knock on wood. stay well hydrated brick maybe some electrolyte drinks if you can tolerate it.   Today it's not what am I training it's what I trained . Great chest , shoulder tri session about3 hrs ago. 
When you gonna design the  getting old aint for pussies T shirts?:headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Feeling much better and back with the living... going to hit some chest and shoulders this afternoon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## AtomAnt

I hit chest, shoulders and tris on Wednesday and my chest is still freaking sore are hell! 

Bis, forearms and back width and back thickness tonight.  I've been real curious about peptopro so I am going to use peptopro intra-workout instead of the EAAs/BCAAs.  Should be interesting to see if there are truly any differences in recovery and growth from the substitution.


----------



## turbobusa

Today will be legs followed by a long cardio session. Broke my fucking hand 
on an idiots head in a traffic altercation tuesday. Worked laboring for a few days and it jut kept getting fatter and more discolored. Finally checked it friday.
Broke the metacarpal next to pinky right in front of the wrist. Not displaced but clean through. Trained back the next morning and that was a llittle tough.
Going to get fitted with a ulnar gutter splint today . Then I'm hitting legs.
That guy had a really hard head . Took 3 good shots to drop him. 
Still working on my "flash" anger issues. Wish I'd been more patient when he 
advanced on me and got in my face. 50 yrs old and still doing this stupid shit.

Hey Brick you shake the illness yet??  Hope so. All yas training today make it a great one. Peace--- T


----------



## Marshall

Settle down, T. Hate to see you injured, or get a court date over an asshole brother. 

Weak as a kitten Friday (chest/arms).

Hitting legs, back, shoulders tomorrow, hoping for a better go of it.


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, take care of that hand. Nobody's worth that. Sometimes its hard though!

Feeling better but my head is still full of shit. Picked up some sinus wash at the store tonight. 

I did get a back workout in this afternoon and it went pretty damn well. There was a lot of good energy in the gym today and maybe I was feeding off that… or… maybe I should take more days off  LOL


----------



## turbobusa

Thank you brothers. Hey brick maybe steam room with some eucalyptus or howerver the fuck it's spelled and towel over head . Get well soon.
I am getting ready for chest and shoulders in a minute. Yes i know i have a broken hand. I'll work around it. By the way I hada sensational leg session 
yesterday . Sstarted with 6 sets hams then 3 sets of 40-50 rep leg exts .
Had hack preloaded and did 2 sets of rest pause /drops worked into the ground.Those were some long ass sets. 2 more sets leg curls followed by stiff leg slo -mo deads (light all ham). I am getting my life back after all these years 
and I am loving it. T


----------



## turbobusa

Really good chest shoulder tri's day. Was short of time so had to go quick..
Back tomorrow... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

,Killer back day with a tweak on an elbow connection. Hey T wth ? Don't be getting killed and shot over a traffic bro. Good friend got shot after he pulled some dude outa his car window after he busted it..he made it but ugly quad divot.  Kids will need u around so cool it. 

:


----------



## thebrick

Awesome chest workout today. One of my training partners is finally coming back after a bicep tendon rupture last summer, so it was feeling like old times.


----------



## AtomAnt

I smoked chest, shoulders and tris, but I may have to swap out of of my shoulder exercises.  I've been grinding away with smith behind the neck presses for about 9 weeks and I think I finally stalled out. It sucks, because I love that exercise/


----------



## thebrick

Had meetings this afternoon so I went to the gym before lunch today. Hit arms and walked out feeling great! Feel I getting back on track after my bug last week.


----------



## AtomAnt

Good to hear you are feeling better!

I got nasty with bis, forearms, back width and back thickness. It started off a little slow as I couldn't seem to get warm, but the intensity picked up as I got into my biceps RP set. Bumped up the weight on my back exercises and topped out my rep ranges.


----------



## turbobusa

Great to be back home! First things first. Going to reward myself for making it through a hard week by trashing legs at noon. Glad you are back feeling good and training brick.   I'll be back here later in the day.. T


----------



## thebrick

thanks guys!
Hit back today and felt good. I tried something new on my rack deads today. High reps... as in 20. Damn I was huffing and puffing. I may be on to something!


----------



## tri-terror

Hitting some chest and biceps today Gironda style.
Gonna do some hammer strength benching, 8x8 neck press, some drag curls and preacher curls for sure.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Brick & Tri. Damn Tri I have not done body drags in about 10 yrs. 
 I'm not fond of smiths for many movements but body drags on a smith can be pretty good . Brick let us know how those high reps on the heavy back move worked. That got some o2 through those lungs i'll bet. 
Cool glad you guys are feeling good. T


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, today my spinal erectors are toast! 

I hit shoulders and traps and it was all good. Even with a shoulder that grinds  lol


----------



## turbobusa

Figured those reps would put the hurt on those muscles. 
I had to fly out of here quik this am so I was not able to throw my daily post in so I will now.Thanks T


----------



## turbobusa

*Chest shoulder tris.*

Pretty decent session with my right hand broke. Still waiting on a 
ulnar gutter splint to be made monday. Shoulder is coming along very well. Brick is your shoulder  improving - same - or worse? 
Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

Take care of that hand Turbo. How long are you going to be in that splint?

Shoulder is on "good" behavior right. Not like a 20 year old, but feeling better than it was. Go figure, but I'll definitely take what I can get on that.


----------



## AtomAnt

My legs are toasted! After my widowmaker I did 3/4 rep rest-pause drop sets on the hack machine.  Each rest-pause mini set has two phases one with you feet close together and once you hit failure, go feet high and wide with toes pointed out and do 1/2 reps till failure.  I did 3 sets like that at each drop.


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Take care of that hand Turbo. How long are you going to be in that splint?
> 
> Shoulder is on "good" behavior right. Not like a 20 year old, but feeling better than it was. Go figure, but I'll definitely take what I can get on that.



Not sure . Maybe 4-6. Kinda of sucks because I wanted to hold off on strapping for back work till I had to(grip) as it is an easy way to prevent getting injured getting greedy when resuming training.
Shhheit that was one long ass run on. Glad shoulder is feeling smoother for you. Back in the morning(sat) Probably my favorite 
muscle group to train. AA better get that food and rest . Make it count... T


----------



## turbobusa

That was a pretty good back w/o . Was short on time so kept a nice fast pace.
I'm really feeling better every w/o. Hope everyone had a really good day. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, did I miss something? What's going on with your shoulder?  

Today was chest, shoulders and tris. High rep RP sets for chest and shoulders (20-30RP) with each main exercise followed by a widowmaker.  I did dead skulls for tri and after my regular RP set, did a set till failure with just the negative and then dropped the weight down and did a static hold. 

My legs are sore as hell from yesterday....


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> Turbo, did I miss something? What's going on with your shoulder?
> 
> Today was chest, shoulders and tris. High rep RP sets for chest and shoulders (20-30RP) with each main exercise followed by a widowmaker.  I did dead skulls for tri and after my regular RP set, did a set till failure with just the negative and then dropped the weight down and did a static hold.
> 
> My legs are sore as hell from yesterday....



I was referring to bricks shoulder issue. I had a major left shoulder issue some months back. Went to the ortho doc and he spent a good 30-45 seconds loosing me up for the YOU HAVE TO HAVE A SHOULDER REPLACEMENT news. Did not look over xrays etc with me just looked dead pan at me and said your wt lifting days are over. 
I ended up telling afore mentioned cocksucker oh shit I'm sorry 
I thought you were a doctor . You are a shoulder replacement salesman. Oh thank the lord I 420ed lightly before appointment.
I could have really fucked up and got myself in trouble. 
My self rehab of shoulder is coming along really well. 
My issue is a break in a metacarpal right in front of the wrist .
Getting fitted for a ulnar gutter splint monday. 
So no training today . Can't have my hand all fat and swollen when getting fit  for gutter splint tomorrow. Need a rest day anyway. as I have been pretty much been training almost everyday for some weeks now. Not over trained by any means . 
Thanks for asking AA.  Tomorrow will be chest shoulder tris after appointment so it will be in the afternoon. 
Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

Right on Turbo. No matter what a doctor says, its OUR body and OUR decision.

Had a kick-ass leg workout today. Nice and intense. I was into it.

Hey brick I just thought of some funny shit. Only works cuz of our age. Remember the the big now movement stuff
in the early to mid seventies? Now had a book out Called our bodies ourselves and one of the slogans were our bodies our decision. 
Buddy I was a long hair hippy kid about 13-14. My lesbian aunt dressed me in white and drug me to a huge (250000) rally in 
grant park.Was feeling I might not get out of that one alive. Man those were some fired up angry butch women!
Anyway it's funny how certain phrases rattles the marbles and brings memories out. I'm rewarding myself 
by frying wheels after my morning appointments monday. Have a good one, T..


----------



## turbobusa

Thats very cool. Chest, shoulder, tri tomorrow. Soon going back to my old gym.
Really looking forward to it. Have nice relaxing sunday night and great start to your week tomorrow. Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

Ha! That's a good story Turbo. I'm getting a funny visual of that too.

Chest went pretty well today in spite of my old shoulder issue.


----------



## turbobusa

Glad training was good for you today.. Myself ...well.. I absolutely womped on baack! especially with the gimp ass right hand i'm sporting.. 
Had to stay light on bent bb rows as anything over 275 or so hurt like a mfer and was difficult to hold on with right hand even strapped. 
Have you run any TB500 yet ?. Locally some guys with joint issues are giving really good postive f/back. I'm hoping you can smooth that thing up. 
Holler tomorrow. Maybe a cardio day trying to give that bone a chance to set.
T


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> I was referring to bricks shoulder issue. I had a major left shoulder issue some months back. Went to the ortho doc and he spent a good 30-45 seconds loosing me up for the YOU HAVE TO HAVE A SHOULDER REPLACEMENT news. Did not look over xrays etc with me just looked dead pan at me and said your wt lifting days are over.
> I ended up telling afore mentioned cocksucker oh shit I'm sorry
> I thought you were a doctor . You are a shoulder replacement salesman. Oh thank the lord I 420ed lightly before appointment.
> I could have really fucked up and got myself in trouble.
> My self rehab of shoulder is coming along really well.
> My issue is a break in a metacarpal right in front of the wrist .
> Getting fitted for a ulnar gutter splint monday.
> So no training today . Can't have my hand all fat and swollen when getting fit  for gutter splint tomorrow. Need a rest day anyway. as I have been pretty much been training almost everyday for some weeks now. Not over trained by any means .
> Thanks for asking AA.  Tomorrow will be chest shoulder tris after appointment so it will be in the afternoon.
> Thanks, T



I know how you feel I fractured my ulna about 2 weeks ago piece of the bone detached ortho said can't fix with surgery cause piece of bone is to small to put a screw in, so I just been working around it hitting legs hard and finding exercises I can do that don't envolve pressing and he told me no tricep work for at least 6 weeks. I was able to do back and bi's yesterday with now problem. I'm in contest prep so just going to grind it out till it heals and hope my right arm does not atrophy to much


----------



## AtomAnt

I destroyed my legs tonight. I finished my BB squat WM and yakked in the trash can. After laying comatose on the ground for five minutes or so I got my ass up to stretch and proceeded to spew my insides everywhere. 

My glutes feel like they were hit with a baseball bat already and my quads are trembling with every step. 

Who wants to train legs with me next time?


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today---well maybe i'll sneak out for some cardio but probably not. 
Legs tomorrow am. will be switching gyms in feb . Where i'm going they have 
bull bar, hatfield or saftey squat etc. I need those as I fuck my shoulder up with 
conventional squats when I start to really "dig" during a set(the best part) . Nothing beats squats for letting me know I've "done something" the following day. Tomorrow though i'll keep it simple 
Hams first folowed by drop set leg exts 40 rep sets then right to r/p hacks 
2-3 sets . The pre ex haust with the exts allow me to keep hack wt fairly light.
"real" leg training will commence in feb. I'm really upbeat as I have trained legs little for about two years. I almost pushed my left femur out of the hip socket 
a while back with foolishly low foot placement under substantial wt going way too deep. What a dumbass!  Man that took forever to heal.
The bars and equipment I mentioned will really be a big help in regaining my former self. Have a great day and  own that shit! Gym is your world...
T


----------



## turbobusa

*Back day?!  Rowing variations in the PT forum a must read!!*

Just awesome advice tips and insight. You can see where JM obtained that bad ass back.  Brick and atom if you haven't checked it out do so ! Your gonna love it !  Your long distance training pard -T.
:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## thebrick

I saw that Turbo. VERY good thread!! I am going to check that again for some tips in my back training. Back is my favorite workout, hands down.

Looking forward to shoulders and traps today. I slept good last night. No tornado sirens keeping me awake all night like the night before.



turbobusa said:


> Just awesome advice tips and insight. You can see where JM obtained that bad ass back.  Brick and atom if you haven't checked it out do so ! Your gonna love it !  Your long distance training pard -T.
> :headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## turbobusa

Early  am chest shoulders tris tomorrow. Snowing like a bitch here right now. 
I'm really looking forward to the gym switch they have everything on jm's vid and really have just about any specialty bar or equipment . 
Have a good one.. T


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps went great today. Its amazing what a good night's sleep can do. Arms and abs tomorrow.


----------



## turbobusa

Well of course it does wonders! Young lad on the grow like you needs his zzzzzzzzzzz. I just woke up after a two hour "nap" myself. gotta bounce out of bed early for a w/o.. Have to start working in neglected /overlooked body parts on a consistant basis. Back in "the day" I would train calves forearms and abs as warm ups on on some days with specialized days also. Made a 
vast difference . It's a matter of getting it done before having obligations tye me up. . T


----------



## turbobusa

Thunder46 said:


> I know how you feel I fractured my ulna about 2 weeks ago piece of the bone detached ortho said can't fix with surgery cause piece of bone is to small to put a screw in, so I just been working around it hitting legs hard and finding exercises I can do that don't envolve pressing and he told me no tricep work for at least 6 weeks. I was able to do back and bi's yesterday with now problem. I'm in contest prep so just going to grind it out till it heals and hope my right arm does not atrophy to much



Man sorry you have to contend with that. Do you have any type of bracing or wrap to stabilize the area for training and healing purposes? 
The surgeon that looked at my injury showed me some pretty good wrapping techniques. I did get the custom splint and it works really well . I have my nose picking and flipping people off fingers free as well as my thumb. With straps and such it allows me to train well.
Only thing that is limited some what is back work . That is a super strong muscle group for me so grip is somewhat an issue but nothing I can't work around. Hope that thing gets better and isnt a hindrance for long.
Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

Well off to the gym in about 5 mins. Legs . Man it's cold out . Thank the good lord for remote starter. Hopefully I'll be having a mfer of a time getting up and down stairs in about 90 mins. Holler later.. T


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> Man sorry you have to contend with that. Do you have any type of bracing or wrap to stabilize the area for training and healing purposes?
> The surgeon that looked at my injury showed me some pretty good wrapping techniques. I did get the custom splint and it works really well . I have my nose picking and flipping people off fingers free as well as my thumb. With straps and such it allows me to train well.
> Only thing that is limited some what is back work . That is a super strong muscle group for me so grip is somewhat an issue but nothing I can't work around. Hope that thing gets better and isnt a hindrance for long.
> Thanks, T



Yeah I went and got a good elbow rap sleeve from academy sports thats working pretty good but still Ii can't do any pressing movements or tricep


----------



## thebrick

Cold down here too Turbo! Not too crazy about that. 
Guns went great. blasted through it so I could get back to work. It was time I needed to burn off some job stress


----------



## Magnus82

Cold here too, -15 F. Worked uotside today. Only one thing going to warm this boy up, "HEAVY ASS DEADS"!


----------



## AtomAnt

Well my legs are still sore today. Mainly in my glutes and hammies.  Whenever I do heavy squats that seems to be the case.

Tonight was chest, shoulders and tris.  I've been crushing my chest and tris over the past few weeks and my weights just keep getting higher and higher, but my shoulders are getting stagnant.  I mean I really REALLY struggling to beat my logbook.  I'm going to get in touch with Doc Stevenson and see what we can do to bring these little guys around. 

@brick - nothing like a swole session for ye olde pythons to blow off some steam! I'd love to be able to work half my day, train, then come back and work late.  

@turbo - how are those legs feeling? Do you train volume or HIT?


----------



## thebrick

Thunder... what's going on with the elbow? Tendentious?

Magnus82....  -15º. Holy crap! I think 15º is cold

I've hit it hard all week. I may take a day off. I'll see how my batteries are tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder46

thebrick said:


> Thunder... what's going on with the elbow? Tendentious?
> 
> Magnus82....  -15º. Holy crap! I think 15º is cold
> 
> I've hit it hard all week. I may take a day off. I'll see how my batteries are tomorrow.



No a couple of weeks ago I was workingout at home bench pressing I went to rack it and missed the hook and lost control of it and it took my arm backwards and piece of bone off my ulna detached, the ortho said the bone piece is to small to put a screw in that would hold so he said it will heal and scar tissue will cover bone in 6-8 weeks but he also thought I might have a tare in my tricep, I just had a MRI today so I will know more next week


----------



## sazo75

Just got back from hitting Back/Bi's holy shit am I gonna sleep good tonight ! Just hit a few pr's as well as switching up rep ranges on some accessory movements and the pump obtainable on hammer curls is amazing


----------



## thebrick

Dang, I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope that tri is just fine. Keep us posted.



Thunder46 said:


> No a couple of weeks ago I was workingout at home bench pressing I went to rack it and missed the hook and lost control of it and it took my arm backwards and piece of bone off my ulna detached, the ortho said the bone piece is to small to put a screw in that would hold so he said it will heal and scar tissue will cover bone in 6-8 weeks but he also thought I might have a tare in my tricep, I just had a MRI today so I will know more next week


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> @brick - nothing like a swole session for ye olde pythons to blow off some steam! I'd love to be able to work half my day, train, then come back and work late.





sazo75 said:


> Just got back from hitting Back/Bi's holy shit am I gonna sleep good tonight ! Just hit a few pr's as well as switching up rep ranges on some accessory movements and the pump obtainable on hammer curls is amazing



Atom, yeah being self employed lets me do that. I love going in  the afternoons and missing the late afternoon mob. I feel I am at my peak strenghth-wise too. But, sometimes, the job owns me and I have to skip training that day

Sazo, nothing like a hard training session for some good sleep. I love that.


----------



## turbobusa

Right now i'm doing my own hybrid mix for training while injuries heal. 
Legs was 6 sets lying leg curl  followed by 2 drp sets on leg ext for pre exhaust.
3- drops each set. quickly over to preloaded hack for 3 drops with R/P
last two drops second set is slo mos. Back to lying leg curl preex right to 
stiff legs to just below the knee two sets.This is working til I can put wt on my back again for squats. little sore this morning. Normally I prefer heavy volume for legs . About 20 sets for quads. For now this is ok. . 
Atom i am one of those odd balls that gets not much glute stimulation from barbell quads but  really hit quads well with them . nothing like big quads and 
no ass. Not a pretty picture .  Not sure about training today whole house is flu 'd out . If I can get past some obligations I may go in for chest shoulder tri otherwise it will be tomorrow., T


----------



## thebrick

Turbo... hope that flu thing stays mild and easy. Take care of yourself and family.

Going to try to hit some legs today before the game.


----------



## Thunder46

Off day going to do some morning cardio then just sit back till the game comes on


----------



## jacked391

Aww F--- the flu hit me hard 3 weeks of hell still managed to train albeit light still got it in. Finally feelin good gonna shred my legs today.


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys and that east coast flu. Heard that's a mess over there . Hope everyones on a heal day. .


----------



## turbobusa

Well I dropped my son off at Oh Scare for a flight to vegas at 630 this morning. Went right to the gym. Chest shoulders tris. Good workout though I was quite flat and low on carbs. Nice to see more guys starting to post here.
It's a fun motivational  "check in " kinda of thing. T


----------



## thebrick

Had an awesome leg workout! Heavy and intense! Start it all again tomorrow.

Game time!


----------



## turbobusa

Morning! Slept in first time in a while. Needed it too. 
Ok leaving for a Back session . Going to try and keep it lighter , slower reps 
shorten rest between sets. I have to get thsi MFING hand to heal up! it's healing but heavy back work seems to get it hurting .. Either way 
I am gonna make this w/o count!   T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Atom i am one of those odd balls that gets not much glute stimulation from barbell quads but  really hit quads well with them . nothing like big quads and
> no ass. Not a pretty picture .  Not sure about training today whole house is flu 'd out . If I can get past some obligations I may go in for chest shoulder tri otherwise it will be tomorrow., T



Dude, that shit is a mess! I hope you feel better soon.  I got womped a little while back and it was the pits.

For me, changing the bar position complete alters the BB squat loading pattern.  Right now I am just trying to build as much mass as possible and moving as much weight as possible so I use a little lower bar placement and little wider stance.  Yes, it fries my quads, but my god, it feels like I just dropped the soap in a prison when I wake up the next day. 

Following up with my own training over the past two days... Hit bis, forearms and back on satuday and then went out for a massive sushi meal.  I met up with some firends I haven't seen in a while later that night and they nearly shit when they saw much I've grown.  Try 40 pounds since Thanksgiving fellas... and still have abs. :headbang: 

Hit cardio real early on Sunday and spent the afternoon with a girl I started seeing before hosting superbowl party at my house.

Today, Legs  motherf**kers!!!!! All hell is gonna break loose come 1700 hours! I'll update later when I am crippled.

BTW - this has to be one of my favorite threads on any board.  I am not a fan of having my own journal but like to discuss and check in with training.

Be good brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

That's what I like to hear! Rock on AA.  Well back was really good for having to 
work around the hand issue. The device they fitted me for had the velcro closures tear off during a set. Stiil a good w/o . Hey you guys the son I took    to the airport is the last one (he's 31) to go. My wife and I  have the house to ourselves first time since we married in 04. Grown kids movin in and out like a revolving door. As a reward for good training going upstairs and tear that ass up and she can freely do the hollerin!. Ah shit, life's good ! Bout to turn 51 
bopping that ass all I can and nobody eating the shit I NEED for what we do.
Hey where's Brick today?? T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> That's what I like to hear! Rock on AA.  Well back was really good for having to
> work around the hand issue. The device they fitted me for had the velcro closures tear off during a set. Stiil a good w/o . Hey you guys the son I took    to the airport is the last one (he's 31) to go. My wife and I  have the house to ourselves first time since we married in 04. Grown kids movin in and out like a revolving door. As a reward for good training going upstairs and tear that ass up and she can freely do the hollerin!. Ah shit, life's good ! Bout to turn 51
> bopping that ass all I can and nobody eating the shit I NEED for what we do.
> Hey where's Brick today?? T



Dude, I never had any idea you eclipsed the half century mark!  And still getting after it.  Man, I hope I'll be able to train like a machine until I am well into old age.  I'm sure you feel the same way, it is just part of who we are...you take that away and it is like living with half a lung.  

Glad to hear that you are still able to train with the hand issues.  Have you ever tried doing cable work with ankle cuffs on your wrists?  It might be a decent alternative temporarily.

So I'm sitting at my desk at home and my legs are numb haha!  Hit donkey calf raises in the smith, DC style then did a strip set.  Fuckers burned like hell.  Then went into close and low foot leg press.  After warming up, hit 1 set at 770 for 12 reps, 2 sets at 860, 9 reps and 8 reps then went into my widowmaker with 650.  Hit 21 reps knocked off 180lbs, did partials until failure, dropped off another 180lbs and did as many full reps as possible then finishing with partials to failure. 

I torched hammies with the DC SLDL pyramid routine.  6 reps at each of the following weights: 220-240-260-280 then doing a super slow negative with 280.  

Life is fucking good.


----------



## thebrick

Work was nuts today but I managed to hit some chest this afternoon. I was feeling strong, but the shoulder was letting itself be heard. When I get heavy on bench I can feel it sorta grinding and losing stability so I back off. I'll make up for it tomorrow when I bury back!!

Life sounds good Turbo!
Atom, glad you like this thread. Me too!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, c'mon, you gotta drop that flat bench!  After I dislocated my shoulder, I will never flat BB bench again.  That shit tears up my rotator cuff and feels all wobbly.  

Decline, inclines, DB presses, machines..no issues.  Once I get into a flat BB bench, all that changes.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Brickster was 1 year ago this month you guys were helping me keep my chin up. Had those 4 family funerals in like 18-20 days. Number 5 was a family friend same thing though . Ah you guys were the bomb. Who says you can't make "real" friends ina virtual world? 
Glad you guys training was poppin off today!  Brick keep that shoulder in check
and keep seeking solutions that will jive with your life style .
With luck we have some great decades ahead... . thanks, T

Oh yeah wheels tomorrow. Ah this is going to sound morbid but I'm going to try and get legs in before you guessed it - a funeral at 1100 am.
. T


----------



## turbobusa

Morning. Wife and mom in law went to funeral without me. I was glad for that 
as I did not know this cousin(wifes side) at all. 
Getting set for leg work . Gonna try and turn it up a notch. Have myself "low" (T)intentionally as I have a endo(trt) appt thursday. After thursday it's on.. 
Ok guys rock the gym today! K? T


----------



## thebrick

Good morning bros!
Yeah, flat bench is off my plate. But even declines get uncomfortable when the weight gets up there. So, I am doing a little lighter weight and more reps. Seems more joint friendly. My goal is to stay in the gym as long as I can and I am still enjoying it.

Really looking forward to back after lunch!


----------



## turbobusa

killer wheels . holler later... t


----------



## Thunder46

Going to do some back work tonight, and may throw some bi's in there


----------



## thebrick

Had an awesome back workout. Maxed out on my rack deads today. I was into it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shit I'm gettin a cold but I'll be dam to miss leg day.. Little Clen to open up. Sip a razor 8 and had a decent workout for this old man deep squats . Hack Mach , dumbbell deads, and some great ext and of course the hammys blew up  and I feel better than when I went.. Hope tomorrows ok..


----------



## thebrick

Ironbuilt said:


> Shit I'm gettin a cold but I'll be dam to miss leg day.. Little Clen to open up. Sip a razor 8 and had a decent workout for this old man deep squats . Hack Mach , dumbbell deads, and some great ext and of course the hammys blew up  and I feel better than when I went.. Hope tomorrows ok..



Hey Iron, get plenty of good rest tonight and lots of fluids. Kick it early. Its that time of year.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym tomorrow . Tax appt and other crap I need to tend too. 
Legs w/o was pretty damn good. Bout time to get a training partner soon.
Chest shoulder tri thurs.T


----------



## thebrick

I am tied to this job of mine today but planning shoulders and traps tomorrow!


----------



## turbobusa

Be chest shoulder tri tomorrow for me . Got a uro apt in the afternoon.
Glad when that's over . That will mark the end the of warm up for the real w/os 
That  lasted 5=6 weeks . Have to remember to not get greedy. For me greed injures. I'm getting kind of excited . Ready to start ramping up and getting a gym switch soon.. Man it's warm here today Brick.. 
40's I think.. Have a great w/o if i don't seeya fore then. 

This one's for you brother . Summer is coming..
T        

Rammstein - Mein Land - YouTube


----------



## thebrick

Turbo! man, I love that video you posted. Made my afternoon! I may try to find that one on iTunes later for my Rammstein iPod folder. It was all quiet and I was working and this was what I needed.

Good luck on that uro appt. Not my favorite place to be either,


----------



## AtomAnt

Awesome video! Love Rammstein! 

I was off yesterday as I go right from work to master's classes and don't have time to squeeze anything in.  

Today I wrecked chest, shoulders and tris.  Major highlight for me was doing low incline BB bench with 265lbs and getting 10+5+2 reps on my RP sets, with slow (about 3 second) negatives! Keep in mind guys, I just broke 150lbs BW.


----------



## thebrick

Best shoulder/ trap workout this afternoon I have had in quite some time. I like it when that rotator is on good behavior. I am due for a rest day tomorrow but I am having too much fun so we will see   lol


----------



## turbobusa

On the run yet again today. No gym til friday.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning ! Ok, amazing what a solid 7 hrs of sleep can do!
Getting ready for chest , shouilder , tri. . Holler back in the afternoon. 
Going to be a great day... !  Thanks, T


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, you lucky dog you! 7 whole hours of sleep!!!!  Man, the past two days I have had my sinuses backed up like nothing else and I was up all  night wheezing and blowing my nose.  It's been a LONG day at work already.

Hit me some cardio yesterday, 40 minutes of intervals on the elliptical and cooled off with some incline walking.

Tonight I have bis, forearms and back and despite being all clogged up (in my head lol) I feel strong as hell and still have a good appetite.  

Question for those who check in on this thread (I'll probably make a separate thread in the future):  Does anyone know anything about the area around Ft. Gordon or Augusta, GA?  Any adivce on good neighborhoods, gyms, activities...etc?

And look at Brick feeling all spunky! Yeah brother! Get at it!


----------



## turbobusa

Pretty good chest shoulder tri to day. Susprised I felt this good I had been way below trt levels for a couple weeks and really noticed it yesterday.
Back and bi's tomorrow. Hope you guys all had good days today.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

It felt pretty damn good today despite the sinuses.  Got real freaky on my biceps and jumped my weight up 20lbs of rack deads from last time and was right in the middle of my rep range.  

I got a comment from one of the older guys at my gym (who is pretty damn big himself) along the lines, of, "Hey, what the fuck are you doing?....I haven't seen anyone grow that fast..."


----------



## turbobusa

Stay on point and keep it rolling.   Saturday morning . Back and bi's  
Back is probably my favorite part to train. 
Brick you on for gym tomorrow?    T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Blasted chest even though under the weather even hit some 120 dumbbell declines with a plugged up head.when I'm in gym mode its the only mode with Metallica tonight.


----------



## thebrick

Took a rest day yesterday and that was exactly what I needed. Batteries feel back on full charge. Planning on hitting guns after lunch.

Iron, when I had that stuff, SudeFed and lots of water was my best friend


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I was thinking about talk g yesterday off with my head felling like it is in the clouds but just destroyed everything instead. 

I've come yo realize the importance of listening to your body if you want to reach your long term goals.  But a little head cold wasn't gonna stop me....

Turbo, how'd your endo appt. go?  

Gonna hit legs in a few.!


----------



## turbobusa

Morning boys!Hey AA endo appt went well . No ball handling this time which 
creeps me out. My primary doc is a smoking sister and she never 
handles my junk. Wahhh! Oh well can only hope --s omeday. Ok nuff clowning from me.About to go rock some back /bi's. Glad you got some needed rest Brick.Now go rock those guns and i'll check back with you guys later. 
T


----------



## AtomAnt

Well, big time reality check today.  I was strong on calves and quads, but my hammies just couldn't take it.  I was planning on taking a cruise after I got through this rotation of training sessions and it looks like I am right on schedule.  

When my logbook starts kicking my ass, I know a cruise is underway. 

On a very good note, bodyweight keeps going up.  If things go as planned I should be around 175lbs by May. Considering my all time low was 113lbs in November when I got my GI on track, not too shabby.


----------



## thebrick

Guns went good. I cruised through it. No pressure on myself today for any new records and I didn't feel guilty either. Just enjoyed it. 

Next on my list is legs tomorrow!

Turbo, glad you got the endo over and done. Atom, sounds like solid progress!


----------



## turbobusa

Good back w/o . Was kinda pissed when my head phones were not charged and I had to listen to that fucking house music . . Trained well in spite of the 
noise .. Relaxing a bit and eating well tonight. Got go feed my pits. 
Have a good one. Legs am tomorrow. T


----------



## xmen1234

Quads, hams, calves today.  Killed it, and was seriously thinking of taking the elevator instead of  using the stairs on my way out of the weight room.


----------



## thebrick

xmen1234 said:


> Quads, hams, calves today.  Killed it, and was seriously thinking of taking the elevator instead of  using the stairs on my way out of the weight room.



I think going DOWN the stairs is the worst after a good leg blast! :headbang:


----------



## xmen1234

thebrick said:


> I think going DOWN the stairs is the worst after a good leg blast! :headbang:



It may be the worst, but you know you put in work!   :sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> I think going DOWN the stairs is the worst after a good leg blast! :headbang:



Us geezers get that hey my brake pads are shot at the bottom of stairs post w/O. Just had the funniest image Brick. 
Anyway legs tomorrow am for me too Brick . 
Gonna turn it up another little click tomorrow. 
T.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> I think going DOWN the stairs is the worst after a good leg blast! :headbang:



Disagree.  Taking a dump is the worst:

A) 90% of the time you can't support you own bodyweight and fall onto the toilet dislodging a turd and you get nasty backsplash

B) You contemplate bringing some food, books, maybe some work into the bathroom to just spend the rest of the day on the toilet because you know once you get down it is going to be too much work to get back up

C) It takes every ounce of strength out of you to wipe your ass


----------



## turbobusa

That is so fucking funny ! Well i'm bout to hit the road to go trash wheels .
Holler back later .. T


----------



## Thunder46

Delts, calfs, and abs with cardio at the end for me today, then wait unpatiently for the new episode of Walking Dead tonight


----------



## turbobusa

Sounds like a nice sunday.. Got back from legs about 930. Ate , praised my pits for "watching the house" and now screwing around on puter. Rare lazy day here for me. Pretty good leg session. . T


----------



## thebrick

Last minute change of plans for me... I decided I needed a rest day. I've been hitting it hard for weeks so I think I can use this downtime today... + this happens when you get older   lol


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Sounds like a nice sunday.. Got back from legs about 930. Ate , praised my pits for "watching the house" and now screwing around on puter. Rare lazy day here for me. Pretty good leg session. . T



When you are able to just chill after a leg session, life is good. 




thebrick said:


> Last minute change of plans for me... I decided I needed a rest day. I've been hitting it hard for weeks so I think I can use this downtime today... + this happens when you get older   lol



I hope you didn't break a hip getting out of your crafmatic adjustable bed lol :sFun_tease2:

Just some cardio for me today. 

I learned a valuable lesson as well, E-C-Y and DayQuil DO NOT mix...especially before cardio haha.  My heart felt like it was going to leap out of my chest during my intervals.


----------



## turbobusa

That sounds like a plan . I know when I need one . 
Been cooking good steaks today on the grill. 
Some just relaxing time is good . Not decided if chest shoulder tri tomorrow or tues. See how i feel when I get up. Gotta say I strung together the most consecutive really good works than I have in a long time . 
Feel really good.  Have a good one tonight and morrow   T


----------



## mx109

Back and bis


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> When you are able to just chill after a leg session, life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't break a hip getting out of your crafmatic adjustable bed lol :sFun_tease2:
> 
> Just some cardio for me today.
> 
> I learned a valuable lesson as well, E-C-Y and DayQuil DO NOT mix...especially before cardio haha.  My heart felt like it was going to leap out of my chest during my intervals.



I bet your heart was pounding!

I did manage a good 30 minute walk outside in the fresh air, just so I wouldn't feel too guilty


----------



## turbobusa

I know I said be back tomorrow but I'm killing time waiting for the grill to glow.
Yep another steak.. and rice.. T  sometimes those that are always in a sprint
all week needs a day to do as one pleases. Thats my day today...T
Thunder46 take a day? T


----------



## turbobusa

Well got a good nights sleep. Gonna be chest shoulders tri's with a later cardio
session if there is gas in the tank still. Brick I don't know whats going on but 
I am enjoying training again the most since my near fatal 04 MC accident.
Loving it .   Check back with you guys a bit later. Hit it hard Guys.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, what kind of steaks do you get?  Grass fed? Do you go right to the butcher or farm?  

I've been sad the past couple of weeks as the farm that I go to for grass fed beef hasn't been processing any beef, just pork and lamb.  WAHHHHHHH!

Has the feeling of loving training again been something new? What do you think brought that love back?  Having that feeling is incredible.  It seems to help bring everything else in line as well, at least that's how I feel.  When I am training good and loving it, I see a carryover effect in other areas of my life.  

I can't wait to bust out of work and get to chest, shoulders and tris! My goal by the end of this week is to hit a bodyweight of 160.  Yeah, I'm a fuckin' meatball...


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, that is great to hear! Just enjoy!

Atom, sounds like you are enjoying it too. That's a great spot to be in.

Had a very good chest workout today. Man, my training partner is BUILT for bench press (declines). I can't push the same weight he does. It seems his bar is moving about half what mine does. Keeps me motivated though! I'll bury him tomorrow on deadlifts.


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> Turbo, what kind of steaks do you get?  Grass fed? Do you go right to the butcher or farm?
> 
> I've been sad the past couple of weeks as the farm that I go to for grass fed beef hasn't been processing any beef, just pork and lamb.  WAHHHHHHH!
> 
> Has the feeling of loving training again been something new? What do you think brought that love back?  Having that feeling is incredible.  It seems to help bring everything else in line as well, at least that's how I feel.  When I am training good and loving it, I see a carryover effect in other areas of my life.
> 
> I can't wait to bust out of work and get to chest, shoulders and tris! My goal by the end of this week is to hit a bodyweight of 160.  Yeah, I'm a fuckin' meatball...



Not nowadays. I remarried and got a bunch of kids and grandkids 
That I like to do for. So it's the ceapest lean beef thats edible.
Lately sirloin with fat trimed . May pick up some free range 
beef from my buddy. He breeds highland cattle.. 
Jamin chest and shoulers.,tris. steady ramp up while still rehabbing that left shoulder. Need to switch gyms soon. I need a good training partner soon as well Great training partners are very few and far between. Tomorrow back , bi's . I'll be back in a few hours. Have my 1 year old granddaughter here. My wifes day off.. T


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> Turbo, what kind of steaks do you get?  Grass fed? Do you go right to the butcher or farm?
> 
> I've been sad the past couple of weeks as the farm that I go to for grass fed beef hasn't been processing any beef, just pork and lamb.  WAHHHHHHH!
> 
> Has the feeling of loving training again been something new? What do you think brought that love back?  Having that feeling is incredible.  It seems to help bring everything else in line as well, at least that's how I feel.  When I am training good and loving it, I see a carryover effect in other areas of my life.
> 
> I can't wait to bust out of work and get to chest, shoulders and tris! My goal by the end of this week is to hit a bodyweight of 160.  Yeah, I'm a fuckin' meatball...



Not nowadays. I remarried and got a bunch of kids and grandkids 
That I like to do for. So it's the ceapest lean beef thats edible.
Lately sirloin with fat trimed . May pick up some free range 
beef from my buddy. He breeds highland cattle.. 
Jamin chest and shoulers.,tris. steady ramp up while still rehabbing that left shoulder. Need to switch gyms soon. I need a good training partner soon as well Great training partners are very few and far between. Tomorrow back , bi's . I'll be back in a few hours. Have my 1 year old granddaughter here. My wifes day off.. 
No I did not know whata deep mental/physical depression I was in til I got out. Phew! That was a long 8.5 yrs.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Not nowadays. I remarried and got a bunch of kids and grandkids
> That I like to do for. So it's the ceapest lean beef thats edible.
> Lately sirloin with fat trimed . May pick up some free range
> beef from my buddy. He breeds highland cattle..
> Jamin chest and shoulers.,tris. steady ramp up while still rehabbing that left shoulder. Need to switch gyms soon. I need a good training partner soon as well Great training partners are very few and far between. Tomorrow back , bi's . I'll be back in a few hours. Have my 1 year old granddaughter here. My wifes day off..
> No I did not know whata deep mental/physical depression I was in til I got out. Phew! That was a long 8.5 yrs.. T



Nice.

I know what you are talking about with depression.  There were various reasons that brought it on, but I dealt with it through most of my teens and into my 20s.  I was hopped up on meds until this past year when I got so fed up with the side effects. Since I stopped the meds my life has turned around.  I am loving life, enjoying training and back dating again (yeah, the sexual side effects of the meds killed my relationships).

Anyway, back on top of my logbook today.  I normally don't wear cut-off shirts when training, but I was sweating my ass off and took off my top layer.  I got some interesting looks... definitely not looking like a bantamweight anymore


----------



## turbobusa

Morning iron heads! Thanks AA . You the Brickster and others here are 
part of my routine every day. I'm thankful for this thread and this place.
limits my inner city "hood" induced isolation.That being said i'm leaving for back in a sec. Gonna be pressed for time so i'm gonna lighten it up a bit very short rest periods , higher reps etc. Also gives my broken right hand a break . Need this thing to heal up. Check in with you guys later. AA you detroit area? 
Thanks, T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Morning iron heads! Thanks AA . You the Brickster and others here are
> part of my routine every day. I'm thankful for this thread and this place.
> limits my inner city "hood" induced isolation.That being said i'm leaving for back in a sec. Gonna be pressed for time so i'm gonna lighten it up a bit very short rest periods , higher reps etc. Also gives my broken right hand a break . Need this thing to heal up. Check in with you guys later. AA you detroit area?
> Thanks, T



The forums kind of give me a break from the daily grind and chance to connect with people that share the same lifestyle.  It is strange because it is so anonymous, yet so personal. 

Turbo, I'm in Baltimore, but just put in for a tour at Ft. Gordon, GA.  If I get selected, I'll be heading south..if not, I stay in MD at my current job.  Although I want the experience in GA, I do enjoy living in MD and wouldn't mind staying here.

Today is my off-day for the week.  I'm almost done with my MBA and have been taking classes at night and on Tuesdays my schedule is packed... uhhhggggg


----------



## thebrick

Good morning ya bunch of gym rats! Great stories. Life ain't easy, and if you guys are like me, the weights are like my "release" from all the stuff and stress that comes our way.

Looking forward to some back after lunch. I'm starting to get fired up.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> The forums kind of give me a break from the daily grind and chance to connect with people that share the same lifestyle.  It is strange because it is so anonymous, yet so personal



I don't have any close friends that do what we do.  They don't even understand it.   

I agree with you Atom, sometimes I feel as if you all (guys on these forums) are closer friends than my "real" friends!  You understand why I need to lift heavy, eat big and make progressions.


----------



## thebrick

Afternoon back workout was a home run baby!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Afternoon back workout was a home run baby!



Yeah Buddy!


----------



## xmen1234

Couldn't get to the gym yesterday.

Today:
Chest.....check
Shoulders.....check
Tris.....check
*Skin Splitting Pumps...CHECK*


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Couldn't get to the gym yesterday.
> 
> Today:
> Chest.....check
> Shoulders.....check
> Tris.....check
> *Skin Splitting Pumps...CHECK*



X - Do you use any kind of pre-workout or anything to amp you up? 

What kind of training are you currently following?


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> X - Do you use any kind of pre-workout or anything to amp you up?



I like Buzzsaw from TN.  I have a pretty high tolerance so I use 2 servings.  I also like to eat a low fat pop tart for carbs.  I recently fell in love with the Cookie Dough flavor.



AtomAnt said:


> What kind of training are you currently following?



Kind of a 3-way DC split as far as rotation goes.  I hate to say that because *it is not DC*, and I know how the DC disciples crucify people when it is not followed to a T.  
I don't use rest pause sets, but I do throw in a widow maker for my quads exercises.  

Split is M,W,F,S
Chest, shoulders, tris.
Back width, Thickness, Bi's
Quads, calves, hams.

_***THIS IS NOT DC TRAINING***_


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> I like Buzzsaw from TN.  I have a pretty high tolerance so I use 2 servings.  I also like to eat a low fat pop tart for carbs.  I recently fell in love with the Cookie Dough flavor.



Nice! I still have yet to try buzzsaw.  I use ndure and a host of TN raw ingredients (EAAs, BCAAs, glutamine, Citruline malate, taurine, creatine, beta alanine, glycerol and some arginine)



xmen1234 said:


> Kind of a 3-way DC split as far as rotation goes.  I hate to say that because *it is not DC*, and I know how the DC disciples crucify people when it is not followed to a T.
> I don't use rest pause sets, but I do throw in a widow maker for my quads exercises.
> 
> Split is M,W,F,S
> Chest, shoulders, tris.
> Back width, Thickness, Bi's
> Quads, calves, hams.
> 
> _***THIS IS NOT DC TRAINING***_



I like how you clearly stated that it is not DC, but follows the 3-way template.  I am one of those DC Dciples haha


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Good morning ya bunch of gym rats! Great stories. Life ain't easy, and if you guys are like me, the weights are like my "release" from all the stuff and stress that comes our way.
> 
> Looking forward to some back after lunch. I'm starting to get fired up.




Montrose Make it Last - YouTube






This is for my buddy brick .what you said above made this song come to mind. Thanks man!  Off the gym today the 6-7 weeks traing w/o breaks with the exception of 3-4 total finally caught up (in a good way) and I can now settle into "real" training with necessary
rest days or cardio only rest days. Feeling great.. 
Rockit whoevers training to day.. T


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> I like how you clearly stated that it is not DC, but follows the 3-way template.  I am one of those DC Dciples haha



Are you currently training DC?  2 way or 3 way?


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> This is for my buddy brick .what you said above made this song come to mind. Thanks man!  Off the gym today the 6-7 weeks traing w/o breaks with the exception of 3-4 total finally caught up (in a good way) and I can now settle into "real" training with necessary
> rest days or cardio only rest days. Feeling great..
> Rockit whoevers training to day.. T



Uhhh Ohhhh.... Turbo's in the GROOVE!  Rock that shit into high gear my man! :headbang:

I have Bis, forearms and back.  I've been blasting (not an AAS blast mind you, just with training) for 12 weeks now and still fee great.  I noticed a little tightness in my hip flexors last leg day and my lower back is getting worn down a little faster, but this has been the best blast of my life.  I have made better gains during this period than when I had those first beginner gains.  The goal is to string this blast out another two more weeks and take a cruise.  I might post up some pics if I don't look too fat lol


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Are you currently training DC?  2 way or 3 way?



I used the 2 way for about 18 months straight, all through my prep as well.  I started the 3 way this past November and have fallen in love with the incorporation of WMs for my lagging bodyparts. Dc in general just matches my training proclivity perfectly. 

Scott Stevenson, Dante's official DC trainer, is my coach for both training and nutrition.  I've been with him for about two years now and it was the best decision for my overall health and fitness I have ever made.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> I started the 3 way this past November and have fallen in love with the incorporation of WMs for my lagging bodyparts.



What other muscle groups are you using WM's for?  I understand if it is privileged information since you are working with a coach.  But please elaborate if you can.


----------



## thebrick

That was great Turbo! I'm right there with ya bro. I'm taking a rest day today too. Tomorrow will be here soon enough. And that means SHOULDERS and TRAPS


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> What other muscle groups are you using WM's for?  I understand if it is privileged information since you are working with a coach.  But please elaborate if you can.



It is truly an individual thing where you incorporate WMs.  But the general guidance on the 3-way is that you should not do more than two WMs per session.  This is the "general" guidance but as you work through the session it may be possible to add in one more, but for the most part, you are going to be too fatigued to really get as much out of it as you can if you really put the effort required into each WM.  

As an example, if you do a WM for chest and a WM for shoulders, do you really think that you are going to get a hell of a lot out of a WM for triceps? From all of the pressing, you are going to be so spent by the time you get done with your RP set you are hardly going to be able to lift your arms let alone do a WM!   And do not think that you will get lagging bodyparts by not doing a WM for a given muscle group.  My arms have grown over 1.25" WITHOUT doing WMs for them and incorporating WMs elsewhere.


EDIT: Figured I'd update this post with my training for tonight...

Hit bis, forearms and back.  Crushed my biceps so bad the pump was painful.  My arms were literally shaking doing hammer curls for forearms.  I had to use straps for my back width work.  Did wide grip chins with 70lbs strapped to me and got 8+3+1, plus a slow negative and static.  I had a few guys I guess were around my age stop me between back thickness sets to question what the hell kind of training I was doing...they were pretty enamored by the freakish veins in my forearms lol   159lbs today fellas.  I said I'd be 160 by the end of the week


----------



## turbobusa

Be legs tomorrow am . coming to an end at this gym soon. Need some specialty bars to work around some "defects" from old injuries. Saftey squat bar , bull bar .
oh yeah deadlift plat etc. . Anyway I'm thinking about 6 sets hams up and down the stack first. gets my hips juicy for the quads. Then 2 sets 50-60 reps on exts. both drops to get my rep targets without rest . probably 2 but maybe 3 sets drp set rest pause hacks Using pre ex keeps me from loading 7-8 plates 
and getting hurt this early back. back to leg curl slo mo's for pre ex for stiff legs . Few sets calves as i'm easing in and need my walking ability. 
Hope with the gym change to ramp up into my old style of leg work. 
Hit it hard . ok well wife be home from work in a little while .
I'm thinking she's gonna need some personel training tonight.
See you guys tomorrow.T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok leaving now. Hoping to burn em down this morning Holler back later.
T


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn turbo, sounds like you have a day of fun planned! Make sure you save some energy for the wifey later 

I'm just going to do some HIIT after work.  I decided to take off work tomorrow and Monday is a holiday for me, so I am really looking forward to the nice long weekend.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> I decided to take off work tomorrow and Monday is a holiday for me, so I am really looking forward to the nice long weekend.



I hate you!!  :sAng_scream:


----------



## thebrick

Just back from shoulders and traps... time to eat!


----------



## turbobusa

Really good leg day . Simple and effective .Stairs were a bitch. Not quite like having to wait a half our to be able to leave but shit gimme some time. 
Bout to fire up the grill sirloin and baked spud . Chest shoulder tri tomorrow am .
Talk to you guys soon. T


----------



## Gj

Also tore up some quads and hammies today. Gotta work on that hamstring drop for side poses.


----------



## AtomAnt

Off from work today. Gonna crush legs soon. I'm honestly scarred right now. I have WM BB squats and my logbook has been giving me some evil grins lately. 

I can almost guarantee I puke today. I've gotten in the habit of bringing a second intra workout drink on legs days because I often yak after my widowmakers.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey GJ glad tom see you in the Bricks Moto-vation what are you training to day spot. Keep coming and reporting . You will find it takes it up a notch.
Brick, AA and I are regulars with others chiming in too. 

Hey Brick ,AA  You know what I woke and I'm another year older today.
Thankful for another B-day. Heading out for Chest shoulders and tris. 
Then I get to hang out with my beautiful wife and my youngest Grandchild .
She is  1 and got a surplus of cute and smart.. 
You guys hit it hard and I''ll be back this evening. Brothers in iron,,T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Hey GJ glad tom see you in the Bricks Moto-vation what are you training to day spot. Keep coming and reporting . You will find it takes it up a notch.
> Brick, AA and I are regulars with others chiming in too.
> 
> Hey Brick ,AA  You know what I woke and I'm another year older today.
> Thankful for another B-day. Heading out for Chest shoulders and tris.
> Then I get to hang out with my beautiful wife and my youngest Grandchild .
> She is  1 and got a surplus of cute and smart..
> You guys hit it hard and I''ll be back this evening. Brothers in iron,,T



Well happy fucking birthday!!!!!!! Enjoy the day and we'll catch you later. 

I hope the wifey has something special planned...giddyup


----------



## Gj

turbobusa said:


> Hey GJ glad tom see you in the Bricks Moto-vation what are you training to day spot. Keep coming and reporting . You will find it takes it up a notch.
> Brick, AA and I are regulars with others chiming in too.
> 
> Hey Brick ,AA  You know what I woke and I'm another year older today.
> Thankful for another B-day. Heading out for Chest shoulders and tris.
> Then I get to hang out with my beautiful wife and my youngest Grandchild .
> She is  1 and got a surplus of cute and smart..
> You guys hit it hard and I''ll be back this evening. Brothers in iron,,T



Will do bro. Happy Birthday, have some fun.


----------



## thebrick

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TURBO!!!  Keep on keepin' on!  :headbang:

Have arms scheduled this for afternoon. Between taxes and my job, I need it bad


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TURBO!!!  Keep on keepin' on!  :headbang:
> 
> Have arms scheduled this for afternoon. Between taxes and my job, I need it bad



DA PUMP! That's how you get rid of some stress.  Brick's beastin' some biceps get ready for the gun show!

Just finished up legs and had some badass stir fry.  12oz chicken, 2 1/2 cups of jasmine rice, pineapple (for another 40g carbs) and some stir fry veggies.  

My legs are already feeling some DOMS.  Hit my WM with BB back squats with 250lbs for 21 reps, then had someone give me two assisted reps.  Just to make sure there was nothing left in the tank.


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> DA PUMP!



You hit the nail on the head. I had a great workout and I am feeling great. Sometimes a little "angst" works to our benefit in the iron room.

That stir fry sounds GOOD Atom! Perfect for recovery too.


----------



## xmen1234

Hit a PR on BB Squats.  315 x 9. Could have done 10-12 but I already made my mind up to hit a WM today.  Good thing I stopped, cause I barely hit 225 for 22.  Legs were jello.  

Sometimes I wonder if we do this cause we love it.  Or because we are hate ourselves. lol!  :devil-smiley-029:

BTW- Happy Birthday Turbo!  :celebrate:


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Hit a PR on BB Squats.  315 x 9. Could have done 10-12 but I already made my mind up to hit a WM today.  Good thing I stopped, cause I barely hit 225 for 22.  Legs were jello.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if we do this cause we love it.  Or because we are hate ourselves. lol!  :devil-smiley-029:
> 
> BTW- Happy Birthday Turbo!  :celebrate:



C'mon, X, how you gonna let a bantamweight go heavier than you on squats!?!  

Chest, shoulders and tri in a few.  Feeling like this one is gonna be sick.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> C'mon, X, how you gonna let a bantamweight go heavier than you on squats!?!
> 
> Chest, shoulders and tri in a few.  Feeling like this one is gonna be sick.



Bantam weight my ass.  Didn't you say you hit 160 this week?  That's only 10 lbs less than me and I'm almost 40.  Not to mention you're ripped to the gills!!!

Crazy, we are on the same schedule.  I have C,S,Tri's today as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..gnomes are in a scuff guys.. 
Happy Late birthday Turbo..Hope you got some cake.
Leg day Saturday..gonna burn the core of my two oak trees. And then take down a buffet..


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Bantam weight my ass.  Didn't you say you hit 160 this week?  That's only 10 lbs less than me and I'm almost 40.  Not to mention you're ripped to the gills!!!
> 
> Crazy, we are on the same schedule.  I have C,S,Tri's today as well.



Yeah, offseason weight! I compete in the bantams tho. I came in 20+ pounds under the bantam class last competition, so this time the goal is to get as big as I can about 18 weeks out then start the dieting. When I step up my cardio, my fat drips off. 

Great session today. Went up in weight on my DB press flys and weighted dips and took them to the top of their respective ranges.


----------



## thebrick

Hit the legs good today! Time to eat! Then..... maybe..... a little nap


----------



## Gj

Back day, gotta get thicker and wide.


----------



## thebrick

Gj said:


> Back day, gotta get thicker and wide.



What's your back routine look like Gj?

My 15 minute power nap rocked.


----------



## Gj

I like to switch it up often, but I like to start with pull-ups, then a mixture of rowing movements (2-3 movements), deads every other back day, finish with some cable pullovers.


----------



## AtomAnt

Just hitting some cardio today and then I have to work on some case studies and school junk. As much as I love learning, I just want my MBA already lol


----------



## thebrick

I'm resting the body today. Feels good too. 

I did take a 30 minute walk to get some fresh air. Sun felt great, can't wait for spring.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Blasted chest with ac / dc for a few hours. Finally all my shoulder stretching and band work is paying off. Straight bar flat and decline felt good for once.. Nothing big but reps a 20 w/ 225 for a great pump.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Blasted chest with ac / dc for a few hours. Finally all my shoulder stretching and band work is paying off. Straight bar flat and decline felt good for once.. Nothing big but reps a 20 w/ 225 for a great pump.



Good shit IB.  Shoulders are some fickle little bitches coming back from injuries.  It's one of those small victories when you are able to get back into the groove and hit it hard without any joint issues. 

I was knocked out my cardio to some Rage.  You can't have bad day with this song playing in the background:


Rage Against The Machine - Bulls on Parade - YouTube


----------



## AtomAnt

Well HOLY SHIT! Talk about a ridiculous biceps, forearm and back session. I seriously hit my groove on back. The major highlight was on my smith bent over rows. I was crushing my rep range so just kept adding weight until I got into it. I went up to 315lbs for 7 reps. 

Someone come to MD to train with me.  99% of the people at my gym are bitches and I need someone to run the gauntlet with me.


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Well HOLY SHIT! Talk about a ridiculous biceps, forearm and back session. I seriously hit my groove on back. The major highlight was on my smith bent over rows. I was crushing my rep range so just kept adding weight until I got into it. I went up to 315lbs for 7 reps.
> 
> Someone come to MD to train with me.  99% of the people at my gym are bitches and I need someone to run the gauntlet with me.



Man, don't you just love that when it happens!!?

Hit chest today. Lightened up on the weight and went for reps today. Nice change.


----------



## Ironbuilt

AtomAnt said:


> Well HOLY SHIT! Talk about a ridiculous biceps, forearm and back session. I seriously hit my groove on back. The major highlight was on my smith bent over rows. I was crushing my rep range so just kept adding weight until I got into it. I went up to 315lbs for 7 reps.
> 
> Someone come to MD to train with me.  99% of the people at my gym are bitches and I need someone to run the gauntlet with me.



Hell I wish I could roll MD style . We'd be like movie "twins"
U could be devito .. Lol.
What's weird is I'm in a groove too. Blasted shoulders and traps to 
Led Zepplin. Now I smell what the rocks cookin. I think I was overtraining this dusty human before. Glad ure on game point Atom. Keep it up..


----------



## xmen1234

Had to skip Saturday due to some unexpected visitors.  So, Chest Shoulders, Tri's today.  Kinda glad cause I got my TN shipment of MassG Powdered Muscle (among other items) Saturday and I wanted to see what all the hype was about.  I tell you what, I don't know if it's the sea salt or what, but this shit gives you some sick pumps.  I think I found my new Pre / Intra drink.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Hell I wish I could roll MD style . We'd be like movie "twins"
> U could be devito .. Lol.
> What's weird is I'm in a groove too. Blasted shoulders and traps to
> Led Zepplin. Now I smell what the rocks cookin. I think I was overtraining this dusty human before. Glad ure on game point Atom. Keep it up..



Well if you ever make your way to the east coast, you better hit me up.  Especially when the crabs are in season.  We'll have true feast Iron. 

Man, now I am craving some fresh crabs steamed with old bay... :banghead:



xmen1234 said:


> Had to skip Saturday due to some unexpected visitors.  So, Chest Shoulders, Tri's today.  Kinda glad cause I got my TN shipment of MassG Powdered Muscle (among other items) Saturday and I wanted to see what all the hype was about.  I tell you what, I don't know if it's the sea salt or what, but this shit gives you some sick pumps.  I think I found my new Pre / Intra drink.



Powdered muscle is great! It's got pepto pro, high molecular weight carbs, electrolytes, creatine.... it is some hot shit! 

I've just been experimenting with pepto-pro as my protein component for my intra-workout.  From what I can tell, the difference between using an isolate combined with some EAAs versus pepto-pro is negligible.  I've tried three different options for my amino acid component of my intra-workout: WPI Cold filtration (30g) with 10g EAAs and 5g BCAAs; 20g EAAs and 10g BCAAs; and 25g pepto-pro.  I can say that the EAAs/BCAA blend did not seem to aid recovery as much as the other two options, which I was able to judge by muscle soreness.  So although pepto-pro is a great product, for practicality, you can really save some $$ by using WPI and EAAs.


----------



## turbobusa

Sprinting out the door for back /bi's. Talk later.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Better rest this greyhound bus today. Hope all guys hit prs without me at the gym..


----------



## turbobusa

Had to train at a gym I was not familiar with. good w/o . Was pressed for time. 
Changed up and skipped the BB rows and did one of bricks favs. old school flat on the floor heavy Tbars. Holler back later gotta go fix some plumbing for mother in law.. T


----------



## xmen1234

Cardio can suck my balls!  1 hour of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## thebrick

Converted my crazy stressful day on the job to a great back workout. I was wired and ready to rock and roll. Pulled 500 on my rack reads today. Haven't done that in a while. Not too bad for an old man.  LOL


----------



## thebrick

xmen1234 said:


> cardio can suck my balls!  1 hour of my life i'll never get back.



lmao!!


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Cardio can suck my balls!  1 hour of my life I'll never get back.



I feel your pain X, my condolences. 



thebrick said:


> Converted my crazy stressful day on the job to a great back workout. I was wired and ready to rock and roll. Pulled 500 on my rack reads today. Haven't done that in a while. Not too bad for an old man.  LOL



Man, I wish I was able to do the same today.  Tuesdays are my scheduled day off due to school, and I have just about had it with my new supervisor.  I am seriously considering leaving my current position... 

Can't wait for legs tomorrow.  I'm gonna fuck some shit up hardcore.  That's how we roll.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning ! Leaving in a sec for wheels . Well right now they are just casters 
be back to wheels soon. ha ha ha . Gonna be pre ex hit style again.
Back to yak  later.. Ya'll smack that shit up now ya hear!  (said in beverly hillbillies anouncer voice) Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

Just going to rest today. I am sore! Tomorrow will be here soon enough.


----------



## xmen1234

Forearms, Bi's, Back W, Back T.  Wasn't really feeling it today, but pushed through it.


----------



## Thunder46

Cardio, abs, calfs


----------



## turbobusa

Pretty good leg day. Been on the run for family alot lately. Feel like Mr belvedere
in the hood. T


----------



## AtomAnt

X (BTW, every time I see you post I hear xzibit in the background lol), man you'll have those days. Just suck it up and grind it out.

Turbo, I was with you on legs today. Great session. I did the DC hammie special of ascending sets of 6 with stiff legged deadlifts. You wanna talk about crippling...there's your money shot fellas.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Scorpions rocked me thru a Tri and Bi day and trying to forget about my tendinitis so I turned up the volume and hit it for a decent night. Well not so decent when u read my herb post. Uggg. Now finally home for one day off last two weeks. Have a great gym day thurs people.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning all. morning IB!  Scorps eh ? Is there anybody there? those guys were /are badass!  Hey guys how fucked up am I? 51 leaving for C/s and tris 
in a sec.Fucked up in a good postive way of course!  Gonna womp on that shit this morning. Ironbuilt I hereby decree you get ya some rest . Brickster got his yeaterday.  Gonna be a great day- They all are!    Thanks, T


----------



## Thunder46

Whats up fellas I skipped work today cause of crappy weather and worked out at home squats, stiffleg deadlifts, and standing calf raises


----------



## thebrick

Thunder, that sounds good to me! Did you get some of that snow?

I did a shoulder/ trap workout today. I did a drop-set at the end of my shrug sets and holy cow, my traps were toast!


----------



## AtomAnt

Thunder46 said:


> Whats up fellas I skipped work today cause of crappy weather and worked out at home squats, stiffleg deadlifts, and standing calf raises



Nice! What kind of set-up do you have at your house? 




thebrick said:


> Thunder, that sounds good to me! Did you get some of that snow?
> 
> I did a shoulder/ trap workout today. I did a drop-set at the end of my shrug sets and holy cow, my traps were toast!



Brick, frying up your traps real good reminded me of this wicked little beast Dante suggested for back thickness/traps: IntenseMuscle.com - View Single Post - OK this is what I am going to do....Dante

Shit gets nasty real quick.

Off to do some cardio tonight and going to throw some turkey burgers on the grill.  I don't care how cold it gets, my grill gets lit up year round.


----------



## Thunder46

Still working on it but I got squat rack, bench press rack, dumbells from 15lb-100lb's, 350lb olympic plates, curl bar, pull-up bar in my garage, and one adjustable bench


----------



## turbobusa

Nice cs& tris very early this morning. Have not decided on a rest day or not in the am -probably not- I'm far far from over trained. Man I hope the weather is not fucked in the am . Hate to have to get he truck out(4wd) it's a damn gas whale. Good part is i know I can get there regardless. Gym change next week. T


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Brick, frying up your traps real good reminded me of this wicked little beast Dante suggested for back thickness/traps: IntenseMuscle.com - View Single Post - OK this is what I am going to do....Dante
> 
> Shit gets nasty real quick.



I read this when Dante posted it and I've tried it.  Man my traps were sore for 2 days the first go around.  I throw them in on rack dead days when I'm feeling like a real bad ass.


----------



## AtomAnt

Got freakin' beastly on chest, shoulders and tri.  Last C/S/T session before the cruise.  Hit 275lbs for 9+4+2 on low incline BB bench.  Keep in mind guys, I'm only a buck sixty... 

Definitely getting to where I want to be.  Oh man, I just want to start my prep diet already lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Be good in the locker room Atom..lol..holla.

Did a great late night back in a dead ass gym with  misc 99.9 radio  crrraaankkked even the owner tried some of my back workout but the 34 couldn't hang with this old buzzard..Made him spring for terriyaki boobs and brown rice...

No tapatalk.what's Dante trap workout?


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Be good in the locker room Atom..lol..holla.
> 
> Did a great late night back in a dead ass gym with  misc 99.9 radio  crrraaankkked even the owner tried some of my back workout but the 34 couldn't hang with this old buzzard..Made him spring for terriyaki boobs and brown rice...
> 
> No tapatalk.what's Dante trap workout?



Here is the post from Dante:
Alot of young guys worry bout traps (im starting at the top of the body)

Im going to give you some big freaking traps here...so large that over time you might pause and think....Christ these are getting a little too large and I need to cut back on things here (thats not a bad place to be)....I ABSOLUTELY GUARENTEE YOU THIS THOUGH...YOU WILL GET A RESPONSE HERE WITH THIS AND IT WILL EQUAL BIGTIME TRAPS

Put these on back day if your traps are subpar.

Its a tweak of rack deadlifts.

a) in a rack
b) put safeties at right below kneecaps if you can (or lower)
c) put bar holders at a notch somewhere above safeties (why? so you can grab the bar before your first rep and SAFELY TAKE A FEW SMALL STEPS BACKWARDS and then start the movement...instead of starting from a dead start on the safeties
d) There is no bouncing off the safeties during the movement. You come to a dead stop on the bars and then pull.

Mode of movement:

grab bar with wriststraps, step safely and slowly backward, normal rack deadlift thought process, down to safeties, dead stop, pull the bar up over your "package, junk, whatever you want to call it" like you are in the beginning portion of a high pull, the bar is now above your "junk" and you are holding it there for a count of "one, one, two, three" and then back down to the safeties (dead stop), back up to "two one two three" back down to safeties (dead stop) and back up to "three one two three" and onward and onward until rep eight... which is "eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten"...DONE.

So I dont care if you can rack deadlift 800 pounds for 8....its swallow your pride time.

The goal is always 8 reps (with all reps done with a 3 second pause in the "over the junk shrugged position") with a brutal 10 seconds on the last rep (if you can hack it)

This is done for everything including warmups....

So this would finish off your back workout and it would look like this.

135 x 8 which would be 
one one two three
two one two three
three one two three
four one two three
five one two three
six one two three
seven one two three
eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE

rest

225 x 8 which would be 
one one two three
two one two three
three one two three
four one two three
five one two three
six one two three
seven one two three
eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE

rest

315 x 8 which would be 
one one two three
two one two three
three one two three
four one two three
five one two three
six one two three
seven one two three
eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE

rest

(hypothetical just throwing things out there with these weights)
365 x 6 (failure)
one one two three
two one two three
three one two three
four one two three
five one two three
six one two three four five (last rep, couldnt make it to eight and couldnt make it to ten seconds either..blown out and spent)

****BE incredibly careful with your form...do not screw around with your neck, GET YOUR POSTURE CORRECT...especially during the holds....its very tough....especially that eighth rep so get your posture right, any rep that your posture or form starts to suffer BOOM THATS IT YOUR DONE..THATS FAILURE, DONT TAKE EVEN THE REMOTEST CHANCE...that is it! So keep you form tight on the pull, head back, and posture correct and looking straight ahead on the holds....its very important or you could hurt yourself.

recap
1) rack deadlift and semi high pull over your junk
2) hold 
3) correct form and posture on the pulls and correct posture and head neck position on the holds.

My guarentee to you? Fastest trap growth of your life...thats my guarentee to you.

What would i have the above guy do next week?

145x8
235x8
325x8
and then
365 again because he didnt get it

The goal is always 8 reps and 10 seconds on the 8th rep (along with no loss of form)...if you dont get it...you stay there till you get it but you can use 2.5's or 5 pound jumps on your warmup sets next time and in fact i would encourage it.

You have my personal guarentee on this one though for traps if done correctly.

Watch the last rep on these though with that 10 seconds..its tough and brutal and again putting the bar back down on the safeties is tough at that point...dont screw up your form.
---------------

And so y'all know what Iron is talking about with me in the locker room, here ya go lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

About to go hit delts, hammies, calves, forearms


----------



## turbobusa

GOODMORNING!  AA that shit is so fuking funny!  Enig up early on a saturday.
yeah boyeeee!Going to "backland" for some fun . Seeya guys little later....T


----------



## Thunder46

Off day about to go do morning cardio and abs, have a good Saturday turbobusa


----------



## Enigmatic707

turbobusa said:


> GOODMORNING!  AA that shit is so fuking funny!  Enig up early on a saturday.
> yeah boyeeee!Going to "backland" for some fun . Seeya guys little later....T



Gotta get there before the "fuck tards" show up in mass force... Plus no better way to start your day


----------



## thebrick

I'm going to give that trap routine a try Atom!

Hit arms yesterday... today is shaping up to be cardio only


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> Gotta get there before the "fuck tards" show up in mass force... Plus no better way to start your day




I battled some fucktards today... I ate their souls...



thebrick said:


> I'm going to give that trap routine a try Atom!
> 
> Hit arms yesterday... today is shaping up to be cardio only



The teachings of Dante are my gospel.  I live and breath DC.  It just resonates very good with me and works with my schedule perfectly. 

Bis, forarms and back today.  I finished my blast strong as all hell.  This is incredible.  You guys have no idea how stoked I am! Never did I imagine hitting 160lbs and still being relatively lean.  

Here is a pic I took this morning before training 5'2" 160lbs:


----------



## Ironbuilt

No pic but that 160lb greenhaird oompa Atom

Blasted arms as best I could till I could no more. Then ate a chicken.


----------



## Ironbuilt

AtomAnt said:


> Here is the post from Dante:
> Alot of young guys worry bout traps (im starting at the top of the body)
> 
> Im going to give you some big freaking traps here...so large that over time you might pause and think....Christ these are getting a little too large and I need to cut back on things here (thats not a bad place to be)....I ABSOLUTELY GUARENTEE YOU THIS THOUGH...YOU WILL GET A RESPONSE HERE WITH THIS AND IT WILL EQUAL BIGTIME iTRAPS
> 
> Put these on back day if your traps are subpar.
> 
> Its a tweak of rack deadlifts.
> 
> a) in a rack
> b) put safeties at right below kneecaps if you can (or lower)
> c) put bar holders at a notch somewhere above safeties (why? so you can grab the bar before your first rep and SAFELY TAKE A FEW SMALL STEPS BACKWARDS and then start the movement...instead of starting from a dead start on the safeties
> d) There is no bouncing off the safeties during the movement. You come to a dead stop on the bars and then pull.
> 
> Mode of movement:
> 
> grab bar with wriststraps, step safely and slowly backward, normal rack deadlift thought process, down to safeties, dead stop, pull the bar up over your "package, junk, whatever you want to call it" like you are in the beginning portion of a high pull, the bar is now above your "junk" and you are holding it there for a count of "one, one, two, three" and then back down to the safeties (dead stop), back up to "two one two three" back down to safeties (dead stop) and back up to "three one two three" and onward and onward until rep eight... which is "eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten"...DONE.
> 
> So I dont care if you can rack deadlift 800 pounds for 8....its swallow your pride time.
> 
> The goal is always 8 reps (with all reps done with a 3 second pause in the "over the junk shrugged position") with a brutal 10 seconds on the last rep (if you can hack it)
> 
> This is done for everything including warmups....
> 
> So this would finish off your back workout and it would look like this.
> 
> 135 x 8 which would be
> one one two three
> two one two three
> three one two three
> four one two three
> five one two three
> six one two three
> seven one two three
> eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE
> 
> rest
> 
> 225 x 8 which would be
> one one two three
> two one two three
> three one two three
> four one two three
> five one two three
> six one two three
> seven one two three
> eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE
> 
> rest
> 
> 315 x 8 which would be
> one one two three
> two one two three
> three one two three
> four one two three
> five one two three
> six one two three
> seven one two three
> eight one two three four five six seven eight nine ten - DONE
> 
> rest
> 
> (hypothetical just throwing things out there with these weights)
> 365 x 6 (failure)
> one one two three
> two one two three
> three one two three
> four one two three
> five one two three
> six one two three four five (last rep, couldnt make it to eight and couldnt make it to ten seconds either..blown out and spent)
> 
> ****BE incredibly careful with your form...do not screw around with your neck, GET YOUR POSTURE CORRECT...especially during the holds....its very tough....especially that eighth rep so get your posture right, any rep that your posture or form starts to suffer BOOM THATS IT YOUR DONE..THATS FAILURE, DONT TAKE EVEN THE REMOTEST CHANCE...that is it! So keep you form tight on the pull, head back, and posture correct and looking straight ahead on the holds....its very important or you could hurt yourself.
> 
> recap
> 1) rack deadlift and semi high pull over your junk
> 2) hold
> 3) correct form and posture on the pulls and correct posture and head neck position on the holds.
> 
> My guarentee to you? Fastest trap growth of your life...thats my guarentee to you.
> 
> What would i have the above guy do next week?
> 
> 145x8
> 235x8
> 325x8
> and then
> 365 again because he didnt get it
> 
> The goal is always 8 reps and 10 seconds on the 8th rep (along with no loss of form)...if you dont get it...you stay there till you get it but you can use 2.5's or 5 pound jumps on your warmup sets next time and in fact i would encourage it.
> 
> You have my personal guarentee on this one though for traps if done correctly.
> 
> Watch the last rep on these though with that 10 seconds..its tough and brutal and again putting the bar back down on the safeties is tough at that point...dont screw up your form.
> ---------------
> 
> And so y'all know what Iron is talking about with me in the locker room, here ya go lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590


----------



## turbobusa

Had a wickedly good back w/o . for sure the zone Magnus82 posted about.
I changed up my 1 arm db rows for good ole floor tbars. All i can say is hell yes!
allowed a bit quicker pace . Did tbars with a nice pause and slow mo lower.
Did my usual Barbell rows first then wide Pull downs. t bars then narrow pulls finished with straight arm chins strapped . Thanks Tom platz from 30 yrs ago.
Went to some of Dantes pause count bb shrugs  then my chin on the face pad angled tbar elbow high narrow narrow grip stuff. Same strong contraction pause slow slow lower .
into some bent seated high mid back shrugs. Back to pause two more sets bb shrugs a little lighter, longer pause and slower down. Knocked out 8-9 good sets traps and 12 sets rest of back in a little less than 40 mins . 
i'm starting to get excited about ramping up my time in gym . be adding in volume and spliting things ua little more. Changing gyms to a great gym and atmosphere. Like you guys to know you have taking the place of my old training crew from back in the day. I live a pretty solitary life as far as friends nowadays. Very few come here. Maybe have had 3-4 friends come here  in almost 10 years. So sheeit! some smart motherfuckers invented the computer so other than needing a pard when I get it fired up i'm cool . 
So thanks to the one guy I think got me by a couple years in age = the brickster for coming up with this thread back at the UG. Now tonight have lots of good meat for the grill . My two little cousins 10 and 12 who are my guardians and my grand daughter is (1) is here. Nice laid back night then a leg session tomorrow. Gonna rewatch the the Wahlburg boxer movie and eat a couple more times .Have great night . Eat and rest well. Check in before sundays legs. Thanks, T


----------



## Gj

Hit back and tri's today. Nice old hardcore gym, so no "fuck tards". Hahaha.


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for legs in a sec. talk back later. All have a great day.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Just some cardio for me today. 

Went out for a friend's bday last night and although I normally don't drink at all, I ended up slamming shots. I sobered up later on and no hangover...sometimes it feels real good to put bodybuilding on the back burner and live it up


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> ..sometimes it feels real good to put bodybuilding on the back burner and live it up



I like to call that having life balance 

I am resting today too. The wife and I are getting out to run errands. Trying not to feel too guilty about skipping the leg workout today. Maybe a couple days away from the weights is a good thing… maybe


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heard Atom in my head saying I was a pussy as I did Dantes trap workout
.god.he's a bitch but its dam straight correct.My traps never blew up so good.then i followed up with tris to give them some love


----------



## xmen1234

Just some cardio today.  I don't understand how some can love running.  But then again, They don't understand why we need to pick shit up, just to put it back down.  

I'm going to go enjoy a beer with some buds, so you all have a great night.   :food-smiley-004:


----------



## turbobusa

Running!   eeewwwwe!!!!! Just kidding  . Running is not my cup of tea .
rather train more-heavier faster less rest ,heart cranks up like mfer!. 
My waking resting pulse stayed in the low 40's for years wth no running..
T


----------



## turbobusa

No lifting today. Forcing myself to take a rest day. Hard to to when you 
can't wait to train again. You guys have a great recovery day and we will be primed as fuck for tuesday... T


----------



## Aquascutum828

Ironbuilt said:


> Heard Atom in my head saying I was a pussy as I did Dantes trap workout
> .god.he's a bitch but its dam straight correct.My traps never blew up so good.then i followed up with tris to give them some love



Dantes trap?
What kind of exercise is that?


----------



## xmen1234

Aquascutum828 said:


> Dantes trap?
> What kind of exercise is that?



See post #208 in this thread (page 11).


----------



## Aquascutum828

xmen1234 said:


> See post #208 in this thread (page 11).



Tnx dude!
It seems like a good workout for me, I don't think my trapz is big enough.
Really counting on Dante now :headbang:


----------



## xmen1234

Forearms, Biceps, Back.  

My back has been feeling real good so I'm thinking floor deads today, hmmm.  I have a few hours to think about it.  I let you know how it goes.  :muscles:


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Forearms, Biceps, Back.
> 
> My back has been feeling real good so I'm thinking floor deads today, hmmm.  I have a few hours to think about it.  I let you know how it goes.  :muscles:



Let the aniticipation build then kill that shit! I love that feeling when you KNOW you are ready to smash some iron and get into that minset that no matter what you touch, you are going to tear it apart.  

I did some comparison before and afters from this past blast.  I think I am going to start a new thread with the progress pics later tonight.

I'm just dicking around over the next couple of days while I cruise.  I'll keep up on the cardio but might try some other stuff like rock climbing or some flag football just to stay busy.


----------



## thebrick

2 days out of the gym was a world of good for me. Had a great chest workout in spite of a bum shoulder. Full speed ahead baby.


----------



## xmen1234

Well, I guess I'm right at the age where my mind still thinks I'm in my twenties, but my body is saying, "hey tough guy, you're middle aged".  

Conventional Floor Deads:
405 for 5 and my back said, "easy there old man".   My body was talking a lot today. lol!
Dropped the weight to 315 and grinded out 3 more sets (12,8,4).

Wide grip pull downs 175 (12,8,6) / 140 (12,8,6)

Biceps Just some concentration curls for warm ups.  
Decided to go for a RP set. Life Fitness Preachers 80 lbs. (15,8,4)

No Forearms today because they were fried from the Deads and pull downs.

All in all a good outing.  Now I'm going to shower and dip myself in a vat of Tiger Balm.


----------



## thebrick

Sounds like a good one to me xmen! Those deads will work ya hard!


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Well, I guess I'm right at the age where my mind still thinks I'm in my twenties, but my body is saying, "hey tough guy, you're middle aged".
> 
> Conventional Floor Deads:
> 405 for 5 and my back said, "easy there old man".   My body was talking a lot today. lol!
> Dropped the weight to 315 and grinded out 3 more sets (12,8,4).
> 
> Wide grip pull downs 175 (12,8,6) / 140 (12,8,6)
> 
> Biceps Just some concentration curls for warm ups.
> Decided to go for a RP set. Life Fitness Preachers 80 lbs. (15,8,4)
> 
> No Forearms today because they were fried from the Deads and pull downs.
> 
> All in all a good outing.  Now I'm going to shower and dip myself in a vat of Tiger Balm.



LMAO!!!! Tiger balm is good...but what you really need to try is Kwan Loong Oil: 
    

Amazon.com: Prince Of Peace Kwan Loong Oil - 2 Oz: Ryo Su Yeong Park Seon Yeong: Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Zx0MSEPEL
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Of-Peace-Loong-liquid/dp/B000Y1S94E



Trust me on this one...I am a firm believer in traditional Chinese medicine and this stuff helps reduce inflammation and improves blood flow tremendously.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Trust me on this one...I am a firm believer in traditional Chinese medicine and this stuff helps reduce inflammation and improves blood flow tremendously.



I've only ever tried Creem-ov-sum-yun-guy.


----------



## chrisr116

I had to drag my ass the gym today, only because my 4 year old granddaughter wanted to go to childcare.  Did chest, and it ended up being a fantastic workout.  Felt strong as hell.  Funny how it works out sometimes.


----------



## thebrick

Chris, I hear ya on that. I have had that happen too and I am always smiling when it turns out that way.

Pretty pumped about hitting back later… but first, need to get some work done

Check in with ya later brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Had a KICK ASS back workout today. Heavy and a good fast pace. Walked out feeling pumped.


----------



## Thunder46

thebrick said:


> Had a KICK ASS back workout today. Heavy and a good fast pace. Walked out feeling pumped.



Same here back and bi's less than 45 min heart was pumping


----------



## turbobusa

Cardio only day . Holy shit!  Have to get some volume to these lungs.
Tomorrow morn Chest shoulders tris. Snowing right now ... 
Gotta go check my rice. holler am. T


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning ! heading out the door in a min. CST today. I'll check in later.
everyone have a great training session or recovery session today. Thanks,
T


----------



## AtomAnt

The official last day of my blast was on Monday since that is the "C" (AKA Legs) workout in the A-B-C rotation.  And today I can feel that I timed this cruise just right.  Even two days after training, I woke up thismorning and felt like I was hit by a truck.  My quads were sore and lower back was stiff.  Just those little kinds of aches that you feel after going after it for a while...it is a good feeling thought, the kind of feeling that you know you got something done.  

I'm probably just going to do some core and mobility stuff tonight and maybe some bodyweight junk.  Nothing strenuous, just trying to keep the HR up and blood moving.  Something else I like doing on a cruise is follow a ketogenic diet.  After I'm in ketosis for a few days I actually feel great and it seems to help shred a little fat that is gained.  I guess in a way it is a mini-cut.


----------



## xmen1234

Atom, How long do you cruise?


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Atom, How long do you cruise?



Depends....I go by feel.  I've had some cruises that were about 6 days and I felt ready to rock and some that hit about 15 days before I was into the right mindset.  I know I'm ready to go when my appetite gets voracious, my sleep is good, muscles and joints feel fresh, have a general "centered" feeling, and start to get that blood-thirsty attitude that I need to slay some iron or I'm going to go ape shit on someone or something.  Once that completely driven and focused feeling returns, I give it another two days or so until I hit it to ensure I am running full bore and ready to so some damage.  Plus, it just amplifies the anticipation.


----------



## xmen1234

Sounds like you have a great plan in place Atom.

Today will be Quads, Hams, Calves.

Leg presses, Reverse leg curls and Icarian calve machine.  I'll throw in some ab work as well.


----------



## turbobusa

Really good cst w/o. Had a partner for benching for a change. Whata fuckin moose.just effortless sets of flat bench for my pard. He went 405 for several sets of 10 then 365 for a few sets. Then higher rep 315 -275. Seriously strong lifetime natty guy 48 yrs old. Cool ass w/o pard . My own w/o was dynamite. 
Ah yeeessssssss! T


----------



## thebrick

rest day for me today... recharging the batteries for tomorrow's shoulders and traps


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Really good cst w/o. Had a partner for benching for a change. Whata fuckin moose.just effortless sets of flat bench for my pard. He went 405 for several sets of 10 then 365 for a few sets. Then higher rep 315 -275. Seriously strong lifetime natty guy 48 yrs old. Cool ass w/o pard . My own w/o was *dynamite*.
> Ah yeeessssssss! T



Kickin' ass and taking names :action-smiley-070:


----------



## Ironbuilt

^^^ lol..jimmy..

I worked all day in rain and in dirt so its hoziontal stretching on couch soon
Sound like all you guys were tossing steel
I like to hear that ..have a good chow..


----------



## xmen1234

Okay.  This goes to the 4 young douche bags that ruined my gym day.  

If you are going to load the leg press machine with as many 45's as possible and only only do 1/8 ROM reps for 8 sets each douche bag, taking 5 min breaks in between douche bag rotations for talking on your phone, texting and high five'ng each other for each shitty set... have the fucking common courtesy to rack your weights afterwards.  And when an old bastard like me asks you nicely to rack them, don't mumble under your breath as you walk away.  And when called on it, don't turn around and tell me that you didn't say anything. Either talk shit like a man, or just shut the fuck up.  

Sorry guys.  I'm just fuming right now, and I've been calming down for 35 min already.


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Okay.  This goes to the 4 young douche bags that ruined my gym day.
> 
> If you are going to load the leg press machine with as many 45's as possible and only only do 1/8 ROM reps for 8 sets each douche bag, taking 5 min breaks in between douche bag rotations for talking on your phone, texting and high five'ng each other for each shitty set... have the fucking common courtesy to rack your weights afterwards.  And when an old bastard like me asks you nicely to rack them, don't mumble under your breath as you walk away.  And when called on it, don't turn around and tell me that you didn't say anything. Either talk shit like a man, or just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Sorry guys.  I'm just fuming right now, and I've been calming down for 35 min already.



That kind of shit kills me.  Even though i tend to get lumped into category of "young guys" I certainly do not act like a stereotypical "young guy."   Someone a few years old than me did something similar, leaving DBs and weights all over the gym floor.  When they did the little umble and walk away, I got in the guy's face and asked him if he had some kind of problem.  He was like, "No, what do you mean?"  I go, "Well, you can apparently say something under your breath, but you can't say it to my face? Go ahead, tell me what you said, I'm all ears."  He just goes, "I won't do it again."  Then, me being a smart ass, say, " You know what would be really funny, if you DID do it again and someone a foot shorter than you kicked you ass...that would be a real hoot." 

Anyway, just doing some cardio later today.  I was messing aroudn last night and haven't done any kind of straight set flat DB pressing in a while
and being I am in cruise mode, decided to see how a few sets felt without going to failure or anything too rough.  Well the gym I regularly go to only has up to 100lb DBs and I was doing easy sets of 12 with them.  Probably could have gotten in the mid to upper teens.  Kind of wild how strong you can get when you add some size.

And because Ironbuilt was interested in some of Dante's random tips, I dug this one up and wanted share:

Dante's Treadmill Calf Method (from this thread on Intense Muscle: Random thoughts by Dante again (I think Betito wanted me to do this) - IntenseMuscle.com)

Written by Doggcrapp

Calves: I wasnt ever going to put this on the net because its very hard to describe and I usually only used it with people in person (and i would say about 4-5 trainees online)....but what the hell....lets try it.

You got weak calves....they suck....you know it, your girlfriend knows it, Jill Pettengill that hot blonde in high school you had the fever for knew it, and your lifting partner that you blow away in spades on all bodyparts except calves knows it (thats why he wears shorts 24/7 around you.)

Hmmmmmm lets think it out.....who has good calves?

a) genetically gifted people who have no idea where they came from, never had to bust their ass for them but love to give calf training advice to everyone who will listen....even though it wont do jack crap for you.

b) fat people (almost universally) and I surmise you would too if you had to one leg calf raise a great deal of bodyweight all the time when walking (remember this concept for below though)

c) geeks - guys who walk up on their toes since kindergarten, yes they look a little light in their loafers and like they just came from a starring role in Peter Pan but no doubt.....those geeky toewalkers got some gastrocs and soleus's to be proud of. (remember this concept for below though also)


So what does the above (a b c) do for you?

Dante wants you to do cardio on your days off training correct? You have to do it anyway AND YOUR CALVES SUCK! Hmmmmm....

So Im going to show you a way to get those babies up bigtime and kill 2 birds with one stone.

****Please be very hydrated and take some Taurine before you do this ok---there is a very good chance you will cramp if you dont (Trust me on this as someone who has been doing this for years.....learn this lesson from someone its happened to...me...taurine + water especially if you are using creatine)

Allright you now do your cardio like this if you have suckass calves ok

We are going to start out so you dont kill yourself

Incline at 15 (yes the highest it will go), MPH at 3.0......I want semi-long strides and a slightly concious effort to push with your big toe during these long strides ok......and here is the key below--this is what must be done and the problem of why i never have described this on the net (and i still dont know if you guys are going to get it)

Lean forward so you are leaning over the (push button display board)...in fact you know what i would like you to do if possible so you are positioned just right? Bring your arms up on the display board and i want them straight out in front of you all the way to the crook of the elbow hanging off the top of the display board ok? 

Grasp your thumb with your other hand if you have to...whatever feels right.

So stand up straight from the computer right now--and then put your arms straight out in front of you----see the crook of your elbow (where bicep and forearm meet)----that is going to be where the top of the treadmill display board is--at that crook--you probably are going to have to put a towel up there because you are going to be huffing and puffing and sweating. To accomplish that you are going to have to lean forward a little bit but i dont want you resting totally on the display board--i just want to put you in a mechanical position for your calves on the highest incline using one calf at a time ("oh dante i see what you are doing you freaking **&%$&^ slavedriver!")

So we are in position now....ready?

6 minutes at 15 incline and 3.0mph
4 minutes at 15 incline and 2.5mph
3 minutes at 15 incline and 2.0mph
2 minutes at 15 incline and 1.5mph

and you might think those slower mph is going to make it much much easier---oh it is on your breathing but not on your calves.

So 15 minutes is what you will start out with and lets see who has balls or not....and then with time you could work your way up to whatever you wanted to do....but remember your going to be expending alot of energy in this 15 minutes so i would never be doing 45 minutes cardio like this.

i honestly think you could get great benefit sticking at 20 minutes with this and do a 

10 minutes / 15 / 3.5mph
5 minutes / 15 / 2.5 mph
5 minutes / 15 / 1.5mph

or if absolutely topped out (and i dont think this is neccessary but for someone who does alot of cardio or needs alot of cardio and also needs some calves you could try this)

10 minutes / 15 / 3.5mph
10 minutes / 15 / 2.5 mph
10 minutes / 15 / 1.5mph

Id be personally destroyed with that at 275lbs bodyweight - but hey it really is up to you guys here on the timing you want to do---i just want the mechanics of it done right.

Try the 15 minutes first on your next cardio day and tell me how it goes--you are probably going to be pretty darn spent.

This is my promise to you---I promise you bigger calves with this in a short timespan if you do it mechanically correct---I PROMISE YOU THAT---actually I absolutely guarentee that.

And as you get larger and weigh more and keep doing this they are going to keep getting larger if you keep doing it.

Once again (water and taurine).....this would be the time to put some glycerol in your daily water intake if you are going to do these things.

again in my personal opinion 20 minutes tops would probably be all that is needed here but Ill let you guys do your thing and decide how you want to do it timing wise....just promise me you do it as I described above. 

out... 

PS: no you dont have to wear a Peter Pan outfit during it....and Jill Pettengill isnt that hot anymore so stop sweating her.


----------



## xmen1234

Dante's Treadmill Calf Method is no joke.  I have weak calves and tried this out about a year ago.  He wasn't kidding when he said take some Taurine.  I cramped like a mf'er.  And that 15 minutes felt like a hour.


----------



## turbobusa

xmen1234 said:


> Okay.  This goes to the 4 young douche bags that ruined my gym day.
> 
> If you are going to load the leg press machine with as many 45's as possible and only only do 1/8 ROM reps for 8 sets each douche bag, taking 5 min breaks in between douche bag rotations for talking on your phone, texting and high five'ng each other for each shitty set... have the fucking common courtesy to rack your weights afterwards.  And when an old bastard like me asks you nicely to rack them, don't mumble under your breath as you walk away.  And when called on it, don't turn around and tell me that you didn't say anything. Either talk shit like a man, or just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Sorry guys.  I'm just fuming right now, and I've been calming down for 35 min already.



Hey Xmen. Know your pain.. remember though stress type anger is catabolic.Try not to let them steal your peace. now if I could only follow my own advice...... working on my garage heavy gym 
to avoid that shit.    Peace brother peace... T


----------



## turbobusa

Well what a noticble change in muscle soreness with a training pard yesterday.
Woke up with a perfect chest shoulder tri soreness not debilitating by any means but just nice. Ok i'm about 3 hrs from back and bi's . Gains are really starting to come on now. that little small trt dose is just right for me as I 
slowly ramp things up. You guys have a great w/o or day. Brick i passed a bar in chi called Bricks place . My wife thought I was nutts when I pointed and said 
ah shit i should get a pic Brick would get a kick! She looked at me like maybe I was having a strke or breakdown. Funny shit. I explained it to her. 
T


----------



## Enigmatic707

xmen1234 said:


> Okay.  This goes to the 4 young douche bags that ruined my gym day.
> 
> If you are going to load the leg press machine with as many 45's as possible and only only do 1/8 ROM reps for 8 sets each douche bag, taking 5 min breaks in between douche bag rotations for talking on your phone, texting and high five'ng each other for each shitty set... have the fucking common courtesy to rack your weights afterwards.  And when an old bastard like me asks you nicely to rack them, don't mumble under your breath as you walk away.  And when called on it, don't turn around and tell me that you didn't say anything. Either talk shit like a man, or just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Sorry guys.  I'm just fuming right now, and I've been calming down for 35 min already.



I  am the guy who will walk clear across the gym and say " hey how many sets you have left on the leg press?" And when they say "oh I'm done" I go " oh so you just left 800lbs on there to let everyone know how strong you are... Good job"


----------



## Enigmatic707

I did Bi's and Lateral and Post Delts today, fucking murdered them both!


----------



## chrisr116

xmen1234 said:


> Okay.  This goes to the 4 young douche bags that ruined my gym day.
> 
> If you are going to load the leg press machine with as many 45's as possible and only only do 1/8 ROM reps for 8 sets each douche bag, taking 5 min breaks in between douche bag rotations for talking on your phone, texting and high five'ng each other for each shitty set... have the fucking common courtesy to rack your weights afterwards.  And when an old bastard like me asks you nicely to rack them, don't mumble under your breath as you walk away.  And when called on it, don't turn around and tell me that you didn't say anything. Either talk shit like a man, or just shut the fuck up.
> 
> Sorry guys.  I'm just fuming right now, and I've been calming down for 35 min already.



I feel you man...I got mouthy with a trainer once for having his client stand on the only available bench press bench and do deadlifts while standing on it.  Some new age shit.  I was on tren, and got hot about it after I stood around watching this fucker tie up my workout.  I told him if he wants to hyperextend, then to stand on one of those platforms or something.  The trainer moved the dude.   The idiot has like 90 lbs on the bar and those damn footie glove shoes on.  I can't respect that...


----------



## thebrick

After a good warm up, I hit shoulders and traps. Went great. Love that burn baby!!


----------



## xmen1234

Shitty day at work.  Skipping cardio and going to crack open a cold one.  You gotta do it every once in a while, right.  I mean, I've had this 12 pack of Red Stripe in my fridge for about 2 months and there is still 7 left.  

Salute a Cent’anno    :food-smiley-004:


----------



## thebrick

Hope you drank one for me Xmen!

Hit arms yesterday, Hard and fast. Today is shaping up to be a leg day. I want to break a sweat and have a burn, not look out the window at all that snow.


----------



## Enigmatic707

About to go do Chest and legs ( quads)


----------



## Thunder46

this would normally be a off day for cardio and abs but missed delts this week so moving them to today


----------



## chrisr116

Chest today, first day back from bronchitis.  Easy today.


----------



## turbobusa

Glad you are feeling better chrisr. Ok heading out for legs . Yep today is the the day! changin gyms up. Kinda feeling apprehensive as I am kind of a shadow of my pre mc accident self. This is when I talk to myself sumpin like this. 
Suck it up mfer and quit being a pussy and giving a fuck what might be in someone elses thoughts . None of my fucking business what anyone other than friends and loved ones think of me. Yep sometimes i'm a head case and this is what I need. That being said you guys train hard and smart today.. 
Hope to check back later High as fuck on endorphins!!!!!!!!!
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

:Turbo that post just got me fired up and goin to the gym bro.. I'm dam serious..was sitting here idleing and I go to this thread to see what my bros are doing saw and read everyone's post.Slapped my own face and now on fire..now im gonna come here everyday cause  it makes a person change attitude quick and i thank u guys...hope my estro isn't on the upswing all sensitive..


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> :Turbo that post just got me fired up and goin to the gym bro.. I'm dam serious..was sitting here idleing and I go to this thread to see what my bros are doing saw and read everyone's post.Slapped my own face and now on fire..now im gonna come here everyday cause  it makes a person change attitude quick and i thank u guys...hope my estro isn't on the upswing all sensitive..



I'm sitting here watching lifetime movies eating chocolate, I need some Letro fast!


----------



## xmen1234

Hammer Strength chest supported rows- 4 pps - 12,12,8,6
Wide grip Pull downs- 145 - 12,10,8,6  Super slow negatives
Cable Curls- 120 - 15,8,4 RP (I rarely do RP's, but lately I've been feeling feisty) :sport-smiley-003: 
BB Wrist curls- 80- 20, 20, 20 (Crying on the last one)


----------



## thebrick

Just back from legs and sitting here drinking a protein shake. Legs went great even though I missed last week.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tore up some back fricken alone cause my partner did a no show so he's now on his own. My patience is gone from too many times and mast has kicked in .. I need a girl with dedication.


----------



## AtomAnt

Looks like y'all are doing dandy!

Cruising blows.... Funny thing is, the other night I was messing around and my regular gym only has DBs up to 100lbs and I haven't fine flat DB press in a while. Pick them up, knock out an easy 12 reps (not going near failure since I am cruising) and then watch some of the "badasses" look at me make easy work of weights they have to cheat up just for single rep.

I've been on a keto diet since Monday and am going to continue this for another week. Bought some ketostix just to make sure I stay in ketosis.


----------



## turbobusa

Right now digging cruise low dose cyp. As long as gains keep coming 
as I adjust food training i'll hang with that till things really slow.Need to get a bit leaner before hitting it.So trained elsewhere today. Man what a change. Like I stepped back too the gyms I trained in in my 20s and 30s . 
Thanks have a great night T


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning to my training pards! Well i'm smiling like a mfer! Can feel the great positives of being able to train legs with specialty bars to get around injuries yesterday. Ah that feels sooo goood. ! Heading for church in a min with 
my boy my wife and daughter and granddauhter. Must always keep mind and spirituality a priorty or all else falls apart. Grow you spiritual and mental strength . The rest falls into place . Not sure on CST today think be better to take a rest /recovery day. Check back with you guys tonight. Brick when are we doing the getting old is not for pussy's T's?:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Better take a day off just for a gut check. Hope you guys hit all or any PRs today..  Finally no rain so i can walk and think of my next stategy .peace


----------



## thebrick

Hey Turbo, that would make a great T. And freakin' true too!

I am resting today. I had a good week at the gym, a little R&R to recharge and then back at it tomorrow!


----------



## AtomAnt

I'm feeling the no carbs today... Holy shit. Did cardio and started strong but about 3/4 of the way through I felt like I got hit by a truck. Pushed through and didn't drop off the pace. 

My mom just sent me a text saying that she now has the itch to get back into competitive racing. Pretty cool that she's getting back into it at her age. I guess it runs in my genes...


----------



## xmen1234

What kind of racing, Atom?


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> What kind of racing, Atom?



I don't know the distance of the one she just signed up for, but she is going to get back into marathons.  Freaking nuts....last one she did she finished 200 and something (in the women's division) out a total field of a about 13,000 (Marine Corps Marathon).


----------



## thebrick

I think that's awesome Atom!

Full morning of work but I am pumped about a chest workout later! Bring it on baby!


----------



## Enigmatic707

I never used to carb up before lifting.. Now days I must.. For some reason low gi carbs give me a better pump.. 

About 1.5 hours preworkout I eat

3 eggs
1 cups coaches oats with 2tbs peanut butter and a touch of sugar

This breakfast has given me the best workouts.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. getting stuff done so I can launch fully into the gym I switched to. Tomorow am cst. tri's . starting to increase arm work volume but keeping tris with chest shoulders and bi.s with back. little down the road i will go to 
an arm only day. Have a good training session today guys... T


----------



## xmen1234

Quads, hams calves.

Good day today.  No back pain after a 245 x 20 squat WM.  Could have squeezed 1 or 2 more but didn't have a spotter.

Can't wait to start my Test E as soon as I get it.


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Quads, hams calves.
> 
> Good day today.  No back pain after a 245 x 20 squat WM.  Could have squeezed 1 or 2 more but didn't have a spotter.
> 
> Can't wait to start my Test E as soon as I get it.



What's this "need a spotter BS!!!"  You squat till death!!!

Nice work though


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> What's this "need a spotter BS!!!"  You squat till death!!!
> 
> Nice work though



Haha. At my age 20 reps is death.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tweaked my back so be glad to squat anything you guys. Not sure what i did but hard to sleep even. Or walk. Tomorrow will invert and see if that helps. Keep at it everyone..great to hear peoples challenges.. Thanks.


----------



## Thunder46

Back day and after reading K1 article it will rack deadlifts


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Tweaked my back so be glad to squat anything you guys. Not sure what i did but hard to sleep even. Or walk. Tomorrow will invert and see if that helps. Keep at it everyone..great to hear peoples challenges.. Thanks.



Two things you need to check out for your back if it is a muscular or connective tissue issue:
-Dit Da Jow (or Jao) oil
-Kwan Loong Oil

Try to find a Chinese herbalist in your area that can prepare them for you.  I pulled my back and these brought it around in no time.

Another thing to check out is Traumeel ointment.  You should be able to find it at the pharmacy (it is OTC) but if not, you can find it online at Walgreens.com or Amazon.

Soon you'll be invincible Iron.

The kwan loong is easy to get online 
    

Amazon.com: Prince Of Peace - Kwan Loong Oil, 2 fl oz liquid: Ryo Su Yeong Park Seon Yeong: Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Zx0MSEPEL
http://www.amazon.com/Prince-Of-Peace-Kwan-Loong/dp/B000Y1S94E



but if you want to try the dit da jow and can't find it, email or PM me.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning guys. MY work outs are always better with good spotting. 
I can train way deeper into a set without holding back. Finding a great pard is 
rare though. Ok today CST . Have to train at my "health club" type gym today.
I like to train chest shoulders and tri's back and bi;s and legs . Going to need to split things up a bit more. How do you guys feel about chest and 
shoulders am then come back a few hours later for tris and say calves?
I need to add some volume in to my arm work. I really like doing a seperate arm day but I'm  little too early into my training at this point. 
I'm pretty spent by the time I get done with chest and shoulders. 
Just kicking round some ideas . Thanks, have a great w/o today.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks Atom have a herbalist place close by so will check and get back..no pun intended..lol. what do you think a dmso? Works but has the dank taste for a bit.

Turbo that my brother seems like an excellent split for a day workout. Slam a sweet potato protein shake in between and tris will blow up and awe the health club that you have entered.. 

I'm going to herb man, and then gym to kinda see if some roller foam work or inversion just on a decline bench can help.Have a good one guys..peace

Atom dit jow linement oil  20$ 4oz .seem right? ..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks Atom have a herbalist place close by so will check and get back..no pun intended..lol. what do you think a dmso? Works but has the dank taste for a bit.
> 
> Turbo that my brother seems like an excellent split for a day workout. Slam a sweet potato protein shake in between and tris will blow up and awe the health club that you have entered..
> 
> I'm going to herb man, and then gym to kinda see if some roller foam work or inversion just on a decline bench can help.Have a good one guys..peace
> 
> Atom dit jow linement oil  20$ 4oz .seem right? ..



Iron, this is the one I use: Ten Tigers Iron Palm Dit Da Jow Liniment to Improve Healing of Bruises

It smells kind of funky, so put it on when you plan on just hanging out at home, but it penetrates deep. 

I've never used DMSO but know that it is an effective carrier for liniments.  You can also make topical fat loss solutions with DMSO as the base, but I can't comment on its effectiveness for pain relief or fat loss since I've never used it.


----------



## turbobusa

Good workout. IB we use to crush a bottle of aspirin into powder and mix with dmso. we'd wipe some on sore /hurt area. Seemed to work well. Always scrub and rinse any area you treat with dmso as it can pull unwanted stuff through your skin. T


----------



## thebrick

Had an awesome back workout today. Couple of guys were egging me to add some weight to the deadlift bar......   so I did.... and I pulled it  :headbang: Love that shit!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Had an awesome back workout today. Couple of guys were egging me to add some weight to the deadlift bar......   so I did.... and I pulled it  :headbang: Love that shit!



Brick = badass 'nuff said!


----------



## xmen1234

Cardio   :sAng_scream:


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Cardio   :sAng_scream:



Same here my friend... but I had off from class tonight, and I would GLADLY choose cardio over sitting in classroom for 3 hours.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Brick and the rest going to get my back work on now. Talk in a while. . T


----------



## Enigmatic707

I did bi's yesterday but felt like I needed more volume of work, so hit them hard again today, also did back and traps.

Thinking of going back and doing some cardio and hammy work later.. I want to work my legs, but I was pinning the day before yesterday and dicked the needle pretty good and my right glute is sore as fuck!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im going beyond my pain threshold and doing legs with a tite back
I figure blow up my hammys more to self align the spine which in turn tells the sciatic to back off .cool down and give me some relief..I! did some front hyper low back stretches and the mast therepy I'm on seems to be working.. helllll ya..and I got gnome linement on to draw in the ladies. Soon I'll speak Chinese cause I can't read the box


----------



## turbobusa

Pretty good back workout. Talked after training with a super hw gettig set for this years national shows. Big mfer  six one right about 300lbs . sharp abs.
very good example of a pure mesomorph which are rare. 
Time too belt up . Rows are ghetting into a heavier range . Better safe than sorry. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Im going beyond my pain threshold and doing legs with a tite back
> I figure blow up my hammys more to self align the spine which in turn tells the sciatic to back off .cool down and give me some relief..I! did some front hyper low back stretches and the mast therepy I'm on seems to be working.. helllll ya..and I got gnome linement on to draw in the ladies. Soon I'll speak Chinese cause I can't read the box



Soon you'll have a harem of midgets following wherever you go.  That shit is like mating juice for the female dwarf.  

Glad to hear things are coming around a bit for you.


----------



## thebrick

After Monday and Tuesday, damn I'm sore. I'm resting today and rebuilding. You guys tear it up and go for that burn.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh.u guys I'm back on game..leg day and i ran my hammys till they stretched via lighter weight high 20 rep sets.turned on afterburner with a stim drink.hit quads harder than hammy so they could out pull the stiff sciatic action im in. Then hit an Accutrainer squat machine and pegged the 400lb stack for 3 sets a 15. Say what?? Yeah game on and the over 65 females were surrounding me like a line to a  senior center for tea...thanks Atom.. anything for under 30 crowd?


----------



## xmen1234

You don't want a woman under 30, Iron.  I know I couldn't stand there and listen to them say, "And, like...I was all" and "Like, literally... you know",  all damn night.  Maybe I'm just getting old.

Anyway... I destroyed chest, shoulder Tri's today.  Got some nDure that Atom suggested and that shit is on point!  Sour Apple may be the best flavor I've ever tasted (just like a Jolly Rancher).  I swear I thought I was eating candy.

Incline DB Bench 100 x 10 x 3 then some cable fly's slow and controlled (more for a stretch).

Life Fitness Shoulder Press 170 x 8, 160 x 8, 150 x 8, 140 x 8, 130 to failure.  Shoulders on fire at this point.

Cable rope pull downs: 100 x 10 x 3 Super slow (8 sec negative).  Then some body weight dips.

Some crunches. Then out.  

Between the nDure and the MG's Powdered Muscle I was so pumped, it felt like my skin was about to rip open.  And I love the tingles that the L-Arginine gives you.


----------



## AtomAnt

X, the only thing I like better than ndure is the original jack3d with DMAA (wich I found at a random ass shop for $20 a bottle so I stocked up haha).

The tingles come from the beta-alanine (which in a recent study actually demonstrated fat loss, increased muscle, improved strength and endurance in training athletes when compared to placebo when all athletes followed a calorie restricted diet).

Iron and X - Shit, I rarely go after women under 30.  No to sound like a d-bag, but I have quite a bit more maturity than most guys my age and am a little more well established professionally.  I don't take BS from some young chick playing games...I'm all for having fun and being playful, but acting flaky and what not is just immature.  ***I do make exceptions for women who have the ass of a goddess***


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> X, the only thing I like better than ndure is the original jack3d with DMAA (wich I found at a random ass shop for $20 a bottle so I stocked up haha).
> 
> The tingles come from the beta-alanine



beta-alanine, I knew that.  I don't know why I typed L-Arginine.  

I saw jack3d with DMAA, at a Vitamin Shoppe.  But it was $39.99.  Shit Clen is cheaper.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I don't want to talk to someone under 30 that's what duct tapes for guys.. But I hear ya. I see em at the gym and think Wth is she doing. Lol. Yeah I got a 500gram a beta alanine "Now" brand for 17$ and plain dmma powder from a place and toss into any amino drink I got at the time and squirt a little MIos in for flavor . Dust flies off this noggin I'm spinnin so hard
Keep up the great training guys. Hella cool I think.. Peoples options on how toos are endless..


----------



## Enigmatic707

I used to be a beta tester for Avant Labs and I tired an intra-nasal NYC STACK

nor- ephedrine
Yohimbine hcl
Caffeine 
Synephrine


Shit was nuts... Felt like destroying people.. The aggression was outta control, maybe it was from the pain from the burn? LoL


----------



## turbobusa

Ok good morning to my training pards! Heading back to the "new" gym for legs this am. I'll check back with ya's later in the day or eve. Lot's of running to do after the gym. How's the back coming Ironbuilt? Chime in all. Need to keep our brains and hearts "in the groove". Thanks, T


----------



## Thunder46

Leg night baby got to put my big boy pants on


----------



## Keith1569

I'm doing legs tonight too


----------



## turbobusa

Leg work was great . Light saftey squat sets followed by light hacks and presses. Hams were first 6 sets lying ext. Calves tonight.
Bout damn time I start breaking out of turbo pussy mode... 
Hope everyone has a great w/o today. Heading up to lake geneva to 
take my Mom to dinner. She completed her cancer treatments tuesday.
Very proud of her. Strong and loving woman. Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

Nice sore lower half today. Enough to require a non wt training day.
Gonna hit a nice whirlpool and steam with the wife. 
Hey brick thought you'd like this. Was talking to Ed(coan) yesterday.
He had a hip replacement . He squatted 650 7-8 months later.He is now 50.
don't know if I've ever met a nicer guy that is the elite of the elite in the power 
world. Tomorrow  Chest shoulders tris. I've been pretty neglectful of calves the 
last several years. Need to put more work into those as well as some smaller detail bodyparts. Feeling better day in and day out. 
Hope all train well and recover well today. Holler later, T


----------



## chrisr116

Arm day today.  It is my favorite...


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> Hey brick thought you'd like this. Was talking to Ed(coan) yesterday.
> He had a hip replacement . He squatted 650 7-8 months later.He is now 50.
> don't know if I've ever met a nicer guy that is the elite of the elite in the power
> world.



Damn impressive!!

I hit arms today brothers, fast and furious.  

Headed down to the beach in the AM for a week in the sun. You brothers hold the gym down and I will back back!


----------



## turbobusa

THE BEACH!!! Wahhh  wah no fair ! Ha ha just kiddng glad one of us is enjoy OUR favorite weather. . Very cool............ for you... T


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> THE BEACH!!! Wahhh  wah no fair ! Ha ha just kiddng glad one of us is enjoy OUR favorite weather. . Very cool............ for you... T



Can you imagine if we got the brothers all together for some fun by the water??!  :headbang:


----------



## xmen1234

Conventional Floor Deads: 405 x 8, 315 x 10

Cross Cable Pull Downs: 140 x 12, 8, 6

Biceps Seated Incline DB Curls: 35 x 8, 8, 8

Behind the back Wrist curls: Forgot weight and reps.

2 old guys (older than me anyway) doing BB curls in the squat rack.  They are pretty big boys.  2 Kids (19-20 y.o.) waiting to do squats.  I could hear them talking shit, but they were too scared to say anything to them.  It would suck getting you ass handed to you by someone over twice your age.  I don't have to worry about that, cause twice my age is...Dead. lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt

What's old x? Lol.. 

Anyway punks..I trashed shoulder today and I'm not sure if the first soda I've had in 15 yrs caused this but I was so pumped it was incredible.i love my hcl creatine amino beta green tea workout drink so perhaps the added sugar from the soda caused this event but I liked it
I also had a huge payday bar in gym I nibbled on so maybe tomorrow the hs kids will all be eating one cause this old man ruled tonite...hear what I'm sayin?.. back Is gtg..don't ask me how or why..Goodnite..ib


----------



## xmen1234

IB,  You're old.  Only cause your older than me. lol!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! CS-tri's at the "health club" today. Have my 12 yr old with and they have kid's play room.  It's ok since it's not wheels or back day.
Gonna get a good one. Then i'm frying a 15lb turkey in the back yard in the afternoon.
All train well and eat well  today. Check back with ya;s later.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey T isn't it snow out east so turkey outside will be a turksicle bro? 
Hey that's great to  get the kid smellin the sweet smell of iron in his blood.Good to hear about subliminal training moves us older generation have over the youngsters.
Enough said ..bis , tris, cardio and domination of said playing field as I'm headed out the door.. hear me? . ..


----------



## AtomAnt

I can't wait until Monday...NEW BLAST BABY!!!!!! Who's ready for some domination...THIS GUY! lol

I told a friend I would meet him at his new gym this afternoon just to do some ancillary stuff and according to him, the place is packed with smokin', fit females... but rules is rules, stay away from the hot gym girls, they be crazy.


----------



## turbobusa

Great w/o! started a light bench cycle that will run for about 6-8 weeks.
Gym Oh I mean health club was crowded as F! The guy I mentioned with the pro potential was in there. very cool guy spent time talking with my 12 yr old. 
Funny as hell watching my little guy staring at this guys guns. Be interesting 
watching his countdown for the 13 nat shows. Dude really stands out. 
He informed me that he was 200lbs and as lean or leaner than present at --get this 12 yrs old. 275 in highschool . Anyway i'm getting side tracked.
Tomorrow back/ bi's . Guys I was buzzed as heck on endorphins today.
My boy was laughing cuz my bald head was smoking like a fire when we stepped outside. Loving the steady gains that i'm experiencing on a very low trt dose . Nothing to change for a bit til I regain what once was mine.
Have a great and relaxing saturday and night. Check in fore I leave tomorrow.
Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tore it up as usual
Arms and cardio where I couldn't lift no màs.  New bunch a people at the gym so my smack talk was full swing
Had the 65 yr old ladies telling me I look good..I blushed
Lol


----------



## xmen1234

Hit legs earlier.  Feeling it now.


----------



## turbobusa

Ok heading for the real gym this am . Back and bi's today. This will be my first 
back session since rejoining at this gym. Pretty excited as most all equipment 
that meadows uses in his back work is there. Very hard to get me to change up much on my back stuff. Very good body part for me. 
JM"S back stuff is like an upgraded better version of my own ways of training back. I really have the highest regard for his methods. Been around this long enough to know new from recycled very quickly. Guy is one that thinks way out the box.Ok now after I wipe the dookie mustache off I'm bout to head out.
Ok my pals have a good training or recovery day which ever you are doing this fine sunday morning. Get back with ya later... T


----------



## Enigmatic707

Just got done with back and a lil bit of quads..

Love the fact that cause of the time change it was fucking dead as its ever been in the gym- fucking lazy fucking fucks!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Time change?  I use ib time in this world.
Recharging my batteries today..Hit it hard guys. Catch ya monday for leg day.


----------



## AtomAnt

Comencing blast later today brothers of iron! Cruise went well, bodyweight only dropped a pound but I look tighter.  More pronounced delts and ridges on my abs.  

For me, this is taking it to a real new level.  The goal is to hit 180lbs after this blast...

Day 1 - Chest, shoulders and tris. Get some! 

Kill it fellas! I'll check back in later.


----------



## turbobusa

Day off today. Back is toast. Legs at the real gym in the am tues. 
Trying to figure out putting up the stripper pole my wife just bought.
T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Day off today. Back is toast. Legs at the real gym in the am tues.
> Trying to figure out putting up the stripper pole my wife just bought.
> T



Mmmm stripper pole? Gigity. 

Stoked, hit chest, shoulders and tris and despite this being the first day back from the cruise had to increase my weights because everything just seemed too light. 

I was starting with incline smith bench and another guy was on it, but he is cool and isn't a toolbag so I decided it would be fine to work in with him. He is a ton bigger than me, but as we are going through sets, he looks at me and asks how many reps i am going to do when he has 245 on the smith, I go, well, I'm just warming up now.  I ended up hitting 275 for 9+4+2. Yep, this blast is gonna be good.


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah gonna be fun . Wife is a killer dancer. She has that Belize and aa mix.
Anyhow legs tomorrow . Hoping for a great w/o.
Brick and iron you get yours in today?   Hope everyone had a great day 
and a relaxing nite. Tomorrow is another day.:action-smiley-033:


----------



## xmen1234

Gonna take this week off from the iron and rest these old joints.  I'll try to hit cardio on those days.  I say try because I f'ing hate it.

Atom, you're a fuckin' stud man.  Straight ballin'.  Ever think of doing a PL comp?  

Turbo, wifey is Belize?  You lucky dog.  They are known to have curves in all the right places.  Just beautiful women.  And she bought her own pole?  Count your blessings brother.  You're a lucky man!


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Gonna take this week off from the iron and rest these old joints.  I'll try to hit cardio on those days.  I say try because I f'ing hate it.
> 
> Atom, you're a fuckin' stud man.  Straight ballin'.  Ever think of doing a PL comp?
> 
> Turbo, wifey is Belize?  You lucky dog.  They are known to have curves in all the right places.  Just beautiful women.  And she bought her own pole?  Count your blessings brother.  You're a lucky man!



Thanks X.  PLing was actually what got me into training.  I won a few local meets in my teens but in H.S. I shattered my left elbow playing baseball and a few years ago had a dislocated shoulder on the same side and I can't flat bench.  I haven't done conventional deads in a while either... in terms of looking at how we can overload my back without taking away from leg training or putting too much stress on my lower back, regular deads just don't fit.  

Plus, I love DC too much to stop  


Turbo - If you are having a party and need some entertainment, I do wee man pole dancing in the costume of your choosing.  I'm running a special right now on leprechaun dances.  I can cut you a discount 'cuz you're the man. lol


----------



## turbobusa

You guys are too much. Father in law still lives in belize. Hmm wonder what the farmacias are like there. Ok Legs to commence shortly at the real gym.
Many of you guys ever work with a reverse hyper?Hoping for a doozy
today. My reward will be spending the rest of the day with my 1 yr old grand daughter. Everyone have a great tuesday. It will only be here 1x.
Thanks, T


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah that's what I needed. Tryed some regular bb squats today. Went really light for the feel and groove 3 sets . then leg press 3 sets. then stiif legs deep stretch slow 2 sets . over to saftey squat bar 3 sets. back to leg curl 3 sets 
but did 4 sets before the squats . I feel really good. I'm smilin. T


----------



## turbobusa

Ah yes ! Feeeling yesterday this am . Heading out for CST in a sec. 
Been talking via email with one of my oldest(30+years) and best training pards . He has a killer gym about 2 hrs away. Anyway getting out the door now .Check back. Come on now let's not have any of dat getting little quiet in here shit.. K? Bricks w.a.y.t. t. is our spot... Talk little later... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Great to hear you guys been holdin down your iron jungles AND weeman pole dancing on the side..I've been running a backhoe for last day and today in rock and talk about a workout..like I'm beat up by 1000 gnomes high on rotten apples..so after today I then can relax on a killer squat day.. keep it up guys!  Be wishing I waz there too..peace


----------



## Ironbuilt

Love the t chitter chat btw..I laugh and try to decipher it.. lol.


----------



## turbobusa

MAN! That was great chest shoulder tri day. My little grand daughter is here 
with me and her maw maw. Was a liittle down over the 6 mo old baby that got shot 5 times during a diaper change two days ago. I know that it will never change . Well the best I can do is look out for my loved ones and friends .
Never turn my back on a child in need . Have to be strong and stay strong. 
Back tomorrow at the real gym. Gonna incorporate some meadows moves. 
Can't wait. Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam right T.. I'm.still ass deep in a track hoe seat typing this and im sick of it.im just a fillin  for it as normal driver havin migraines.well he's giving this noggin one .not sure if I got gym time and that stresses me out..have a good one guys 
Is all the snow gone out east?. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

Yep bare ground here at least for the time being. My 30 yr old son called me for training and food advice earlier. Made my day. Ok heading out for back/bi's shortly. No time to yak as i'm running late . All have a great day and i'll check in later. thanks, T


----------



## Enigmatic707

Fucking killed back and bis today-

What kinda weight do you guys do for db rows with your body totally parallel to the floor?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Didn't want to chit chat either cause im on a mission to hammer these oak trees bark off.


----------



## turbobusa

Great w/o... Broke a vessel in left eye. Havent done that in years..
Must need more vitamin c . I broke my eyes a few times in mid to late 80's .
looks freaky as hell when it's a bad one .Did not have the steam for bi's at the end . Rest tomorrow with some cardio. Hope everyone had a great one today..
Thanks, T..............


----------



## turbobusa

Cardio day . I know xman is taking a 1 week "sabatical". IB Check , Enigmatic check. Thunder 46? AA?  The main man, Brick? . Just making sure all is well with
you guys.  All others Chime in , Positive produces postive. Talk soon my compadres... T


----------



## xmen1234

Yeah Turbo, I'm taking a week off.  Maybe a little more than that.  I feel I need to rest longer now that I'm getting a little older.  I love hitting the iron, but man do I feel it in my joints more than ever. Back and elbows more than anywhere else.

Anyone here take anything for joint support?  If, so any recommendations?


----------



## Enigmatic707

I'm taking today off just cause I was up all night fucking and now my lower back hurts lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey guys... Just catching up. Turbo, popping blood vessels? You sick bastard! Love it!

I came down with a sinus bug. My doc said its just viral and nothing serious. Keep in mind my doc is an MMA instructor...so he tells me, just do some cardio and sweat it out. haha Love it!

Felt better today and hammered legs. I'm gonna have to post up a video of this neat little glute ham exercise I am doing. It smokes the glute/ham tie in big time. 

Decided I'm gonna just pop in a movie tonight and relax and let this sinus thing clear up.


----------



## chrisr116

Arms today....


----------



## turbobusa

Gonna be a 1 day extra rest for me. got a call late last night. Son in jail. Had to run out of state to bail.Have not slept since i got up yesterday morn. Going to be legs tomorrow. I'm beat and tired . Least I got my boy sprung. T


----------



## xmen1234

Hope it's not a serious charge Turbo.


----------



## Ironbuilt

When it rains it pours! Get this...did heavy legs and heavy inner and outer hip machines to keep hips in check..I get to my girlfriends and me being so not thinking get right away handed a dam grapefruit martini
OK ib don't.drink much and was of course thirsty..bad idea..he has 2 more .and eats watches new 007 .goes to bed. All NIGHT long one leg would cramp up so bad and it alternated legs! I was yelling  woke up her son who's 10 who came to laugh his ass off at ib on ground.as girlfriend shook her head
.this continued all night as I fumbled gym bag for aminos.anything in the pitch black while leg is locked solid

I gotta rest..well we all do here.and I heard mom tell son next time video....no that wont happen ..Sunday is St paddy and she will get my lucky charm for breakfast..that I may video

Peace


----------



## thebrick

Been sitting on my butt all week in the Mexican sun eating and drinking Tecate and Sol. I am ready to move again. Anybody training legs with me this afternoon?

How you guys doin'? Summer is not far away!!


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Been sitting on my butt all week in the Mexican sun eating and drinking Tecate and Sol. I am ready to move again. Anybody training legs with me this afternoon?
> 
> How you guys doin'? Summer is not far away!!



Why I outta!!!!!!!. Just funnin! Damn soak some of that sun up for your brothers here.   I'm hiiting legs in a sec . been a bit messed up here but on track today again. holler later. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn turbo...Hope everything turns out fine for your son. 

IB, that is some funny shit. Enjoy your St. Paddy's day.

Brick, I hear you about summer fast approaching...Once I add a few more pounds I am gonna get my shred on.  

So yesterday I hit up some chest, shoulder and tris then went out for the night with my crew.  We had a good night, but no outrageous stories...

Has anyone else experienced this, since I gained weight, and got bigger, although not nearly as lean, I have had more chicks coming up to me and asking to dance, give their numbers, take pics...than when I was all cut up, when I never got that kind of response.  Now if I can just keep some of this size and tighten up my abs I'll be golden.


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, I hope your son's situation turns out positive. Kids can sure put you through it. How was the workout? Cleared some of the stress?

My leg workout turned out much better than I expected after a vacation week. I'm anxious to get back in the groove. I like my "routine" too. Meals, training, you guys know what I mean.


----------



## turbobusa

xmen1234 said:


> Hope it's not a serious charge Turbo.



Nah . He has that same problem I had in my youth . brawling scrapping  bad temper.Hope he grows the f -up quicker than I did. 
He even admitted  he always thought I'd be proud of the tough guy thing he was doing.Makes me feel bad that I set a bad example when I was younger and he tryed to follow my old ways. He said dad I'm just not a tough guy. I told him i'm glad as that really meeses things up. Your freedom is a valuble thing. Thanks for the concern Xmen. 
He is back on track now. T


----------



## turbobusa

OK now back to our thing. Heading out for chest shoulder tri. be the last day of tri's with the C/S  . Time for a 4 on 1 off 2 on 1 off change up. just don't have the steam to do justice to the last bp's in a session. Lot's of small bodypart neglect here. Yeah fuck that. Gonna be a doozy today!! 
As brick said summers coming . Be damned if I let another one get away... T


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today after a lazy week off. Felt great and went pretty damn good too Next on the menu... back tomorrow.

Make some noise in the gym brothers.


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> Damn turbo...Hope everything turns out fine for your son.
> 
> IB, that is some funny shit. Enjoy your St. Paddy's day.
> 
> Brick, I hear you about summer fast approaching...Once I add a few more pounds I am gonna get my shred on.
> 
> So yesterday I hit up some chest, shoulder and tris then went out for the night with my crew.  We had a good night, but no outrageous stories...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, since I gained weight, and got bigger, although not nearly as lean, I have had more chicks coming up to me and asking to dance, give their numbers, take pics...than when I was all cut up, when I never got that kind of response.  Now if I can just keep some of this size and tighten up my abs I'll be golden.



I look way fucking better when I am big as fuck as opposed to "bigger but cut"

I have girls all over my dick and I am soft as hell.. Chicks just love the raw size when it comes down to it-


----------



## turbobusa

Within certain limits . I was not much of "draw at 5' 6"-7" and 320lbs.
Well there were some freaky girls that dug the huge thing (other than 3-4 inches of my dick m.i.a in that little joey pouch. Now a nice crisp 
230 or 240 and the females get pesty (yeah right) and I have to put up one of those take a number things like at the butcher counter. Uh oh here comes the wife with the louisville .. LOL . Great chest and shoulders very fast and effective. I'm going slow on the bench cycle 5lbs week til I stall . That will be a while . Once I "hit it" at end of april or so I'll a start another but look for 10lb weeklies til stalling. Hope to end at 365 or so for 6 sets of ten , before a rep drop . I know I'll never have a big bench again but still gotta get what I can .
No single doubles triples for me. Tomorrow will be a back day and it's gonna be 
yeah  a doozy. I love that word -doozy. My fiirst real training partner said that alot.Guy was not super strong in the gym but his functional strength was scary.
Good natty 6 foot 3 275-80 . The guys with killer functional strength but not super gym strength make great partners.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had a doosey of a shoulder / tri workout where I couldn't move 20 lb dumbbell more than 5 presses at the end.Daddys back so tomorrow its back and bi attack
I got more senior lady's eyeballin me so that makes my pouch feel good. Age doesn't matter..its the purse size.. sounds like we are all back on track and glad  bricks off the two fer mex happy hour playing gringo bingo
Off to drop the nurse off....no yum yum till later..


----------



## chrisr116

Hard leg work today.  My stiff legged deads need some more attention.  Been slacking and not pushing on em as hard as I should.


----------



## xmen1234

Thinking of switching things up.  Maybe Higher volume training.  Something that would allow me to lift more days.  What do you guys think of this?

Mon- Chest, Calves  , then Cardio 
Tues- Quads, Hams 
Wed- Abs, Cardio 
Thurs- Shoulders, Calves, 
Fri-Bi's Tris, Abs  , then Cardio 
Sat- Back, Calves  
Sun- Abs, Cardio


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> Within certain limits . I was not much of "draw at 5' 6"-7" and 320lbs.
> Well there were some freaky girls that dug the huge thing (other than 3-4 inches of my dick m.i.a in that little joey pouch. Now a nice crisp
> 230 or 240 and the females get pesty (yeah right) and I have to put up one of those take a number things like at the butcher counter. Uh oh here comes the wife with the louisville .. LOL . Great chest and shoulders very fast and effective. I'm going slow on the bench cycle 5lbs week til I stall . That will be a while . Once I "hit it" at end of april or so I'll a start another but look for 10lb weeklies til stalling. Hope to end at 365 or so for 6 sets of ten , before a rep drop . I know I'll never have a big bench again but still gotta get what I can .
> No single doubles triples for me. Tomorrow will be a back day and it's gonna be
> yeah  a doozy. I love that word -doozy. My fiirst real training partner said that alot.Guy was not super strong in the gym but his functional strength was scary.
> Good natty 6 foot 3 275-80 . The guys with killer functional strength but not super gym strength make great partners.



Look out for delt rotator cuff injury as your bench goes up


----------



## turbobusa

Thanks Thunder , being very slow and cautious. Not going for big low rep stuff.
Today is back . No more bi's after lats/traps. Starting to train arms again with a dedicated day. Hey IB is that how they spell Doozy out west?  All have great day .   Thanks, T


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> I look way fucking better when I am big as fuck as opposed to "bigger but cut"
> 
> I have girls all over my dick and I am soft as hell.. Chicks just love the raw size when it comes down to it-



This is what i am seeing...and I freaking love it! Just last night some girl I just happened to have brief conversation with over the weekend hit me up by finding me through a friend.  

I've been recovering from some kind of illness and haven't been feeling so chipper.  Actually today was the first tiem since Saturday i ate a solid meal.  I have only been able to stomach liquids so I've been drinking shakes throughout the day.  Despite feeling ill, I decided to try to grind out a session last night.  Hit bis forearms and back and was pretty surprised at the weight I was throwing.  It was one of those days where you feel like you just have enough in the tank and want to really test yourself.  You just look in the mirror and say, man the fuck up! Let's get this done! I felt pretty accomplished actually.  I dug down and pulled out every last bit of strength I had in me to beat my logbook, and I did what I set out to do.

Turbo - do yo have any pics from when you were 300+?  Shit, man, that is packing it in! 

Thunder, I hear on the bench issue.  I stopped bench pressing because I dislocated my shoulder as well as cracked one of the bones in my shoulder wrestling and once I start going up in weight my shoulder feels like it is about to pop.  Not fun at all. 

xmen - If you like to train with wild intensity and want to train more frequently, I would suggest subscribing to John Meadows's site.  He posts up different workouts, has some MD training info up there and a shit-ton of other golden nuggets of information.

So with my health issues and stuff, I decided to go see an acupuncturist.  Scott Stevenson finally convinced me that I should give it shot, plus a few guys I know that train MMA use acupuncture and swear by the benefits.  I found a guy who treats athletes and is the doctor for the US national cricket teams, and my insurance covers it.  I'm going on Thursday so I'll report back to you fellas with some details.


----------



## Enigmatic707

I'm soft and wet as hell here, but just cause of the "thickness" I have girls all over me right now- it's funny cause I feel like I look like shit LoL


----------



## thebrick

Back in from back and drinking my shake. My training partner was MIA with his job today, but that's OK. It was a good one and I just blasted the Rammstein and lifted the weight.

Turbo, sounds like smart approach to me!  
Atom, glad you are feeling better
Enigmatic, you are looking good. You are not soft as hell. When you guys get women figured out, clue me in  lol!


----------



## Ironbuilt

xmen1234 said:


> Thinking of switching things up.  Maybe Higher volume training.  Something that would allow me to lift more days.  What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Mon- Chest, Calves  , then Cardio
> Tues- Quads, Hams
> Wed- Abs, Cardio
> Thurs- Shoulders, Calves,
> Fri-Bi's Tris, Abs  , then Cardio
> Sat- Back, Calves
> Sun- Abs, Cardio



I think the faces  are great..is that what u want to hear? Lol

Like a kindergarten flashback..

Back and bi day.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning guys! Have a rare "do over" workout today. After posting on my way to back yesterday I had some bullshit pop up that short circuited my session. 
So TODAY is back. . All have great day. Check in later.. T


----------



## Enigmatic707

I did a circuit training style lift and 30 mins of cardio- got a hot date tonight and wanted to drop some water lol 

I've been on 1.8g of test for a week now and my face blew up lol- took my Letro but hasn't made much of an effect yet. So got to drop that water the hard way!


----------



## turbobusa

Very good back work out. started to get a little irritated by one of the pube blow dryer guys tying up a rowing platform so he could put his feet on it 
for those 4inch range push ups. As I started to load the bar for bb rows  he came over to inform me he had some sets to go yet. I was trying to remember at that point why I did not go to the real gym. Made me realize -hey you did it to yourself. So I ignored it and trained. Went pretty good. Legs next on the schedule. T


----------



## AtomAnt

What's up brothers of iron!  OK, so I haven't been on in a few days because I have been feeling sick as hell.  Still 161lbs, so didn't lose much weight at all.  

Today I got a full day of meals in and am coming around.  I got a new Inzer belt and tonight just happened to be legs.  In typical DC 3-way fashion, did my seated calf raises, some lying leg curls, then had my test.  BB back squats baby.  Oh boy, I was in the fuckin' zone.  Hit 355lbs for 7 reps and went to 250lbs fr my widowmaker.  Destroyed 25 deep reps.  The ast rep must have taken me 8 seconds to come up out of the hole.  I was shaking and collapsed after I racked it.  My legs are already sore as hell and I feel that sense of accomplishment.  Oh, I'm back, and this is gonna get nasty.

Heading up to PA to visit the family this weekend and seeing my doctor as well as getting some acupuncture. I might have some nerve damage somewhere because my hands and feet are getting this tingling burning sensation and go numb randomly throughout the day.  

I'll be training at a badass gym up there and if I can i'll try to get a video or two.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well good to hear Atom. Good time with all that in Penn.. sounds good t  a little attitude burns extra fat. OK i too got some so I too a tad irritated today.
So I late night gym thinking no people.. show up some dam biggest loser deal goin on so up went heart rate .attitude went to crap and I had  best back workout  in a long time..now i had all day to eat and that I did while working the shovel of hell hoe so maybe that helped.
I named my workout the yetty hifotensity. U ask what's that ? Its high rep focus intense training method of the Sasquatch aka yetty.. u say what the heck? I say?enter with me and you shall see... peace and goodnight all


----------



## turbobusa

Morning! off today. gonna be a volume leg day tomorrow. 
Tired of walking around on these fleshy batons! Trying to bring my lungs up .
One thing I know for sure big legs require lot's of o2 to train  effectively.
Kind of off track today with personel shit but tomorrows w/o will be a Doozy.
.Hey Ib I was a union operator many years ago. looks all fun til you're stuck on 
a machine all day. Take care guys and train/recover well.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, LMAO! Yetty hifotensity? Wow, man, you are tripping on something good lol.  That is some priceless shit right there.

So my legs are scorched today.  I got up in the middle of the night to grab a shake out of the fridge and I nearly tumbled down my stairs.  I'm bolting out of work in a few to go for my acupuncture then hit a little cardio and off to see my bro in philly and then up to northeast PA. 

You wanna talk about having all the right genetics, my bro is it.  He doesn't want to be a bodubuilder and would prefer to look more like a fighter.  But he's about 5'11" completely natty and stays around 7-8% BF year round at a little over 200lbs...


----------



## thebrick

Had a great shoulder/trap workout. Did some of those seated one armed dumbbell shrugs like the old days. I sit on the end of a bench, latch on to a #120 and shrug it up, one side at a time. I put a plate on the other end of  the bench so it stays on the ground. Seems I get a little better range of motion this way.

Let the iron make some noise brothers!


----------



## Thunder46

Just finished a great leg workout topped it off with walking lunges around the track, legs were shaking when we left


----------



## xmen1234

Glad to hear you guys are throwing that iron around.  

I'm planning of starting up again on Saturday.  That will be almost 2 full weeks off.  I feel well rested and now I'm starting to get that itch again.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok.u wana hear what plan of attack I had huh?  Tonight I use not the hifotensity style but instead did chest via the yetty system of " hifopauz,? training".you say what the heck is hifopauz training of chest?  Come on..its a basic chest blast of high intensity/extreme focus / and  contractual pause of the weight each and every rep and set!.. .talk about a session of extreme pump and fatigue. For real bros..peace.ib


----------



## xmen1234

Alright, I couldn't wait til tomorrow.  

Chest, Shoulders, Tri's.  I went light with the weight and did a little more volume than normal.  Thank God I did.  I'm already feeling it.  Glad to be back in the dungeon.


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, I love it! That training sounds sick!

X, way to get back to it. Sometimes that itch is just too much. 

Hit chest, shoulders and tris today at the old gym. I took a video of fly presses so I'll get that up once I get back home. Great session. Tris were pumped through the roof and felt awesome.

Also got some bloodwork done today and had a full exam. All vitals are tip top, just waiting on bloodwork to get back which will be sometime next week. Oh and the acupuncture was great! I slept incredible last night and my body felt so relaxed and at ease. Looking forward to going back


----------



## thebrick

Walked into the gym a bit slow yesterday. Not feeling it. Crummy cold, dark weather and my job giving me stress. Started lifting anyway and came to life. I felt soooo much better at the end. Had some 20-something year old guy tell me "looking good". Made my day.


----------



## turbobusa

Well i have been joe erratic fuckstick pussy ass bitch as of late missed 2 days training. Well bout to go fix that shit right now. Heading to the real gym
for heavy volume legs that I was suppose to do the last two days. 
On my way just soon as I drop off this coupon for a $44 dollar bottle of watson at walgreens.. Goodrx.com . Someone posted that a while back
on pm. OK now it's been a little quiet up in here lately. So let's throw some coal on that fire and get that shit blazin. My goal today is to make sittin and shittin a bitch tomorrow. Do that . All have great day . Check in later... T


----------



## chrisr116

Shoulder day today..gotta love those dumbell shrugs...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoaaa .Saturday is on fire her.xmen is outa hibernation early.thats bad ass. Atom had took over an old gym for a iron showdown with weights he hasn't touched there for a while so I'm sure the iron was shuttering with joy to see him
that too bad ass.
Brick is whoozey.hits gym anyhow and walks out king crap due to an earned compliment.that's bad ass.
Turbo is hell bent and I feel for Walgreen senior citizens in line before him.
And me..wana hear yetty training secret? Listen up..He's on fire due to a recent blood test; so he knows red count is jacked so let's move it to volumize tris and traps..u say huh.?  Well he warmed up his components on a jaunt on an elliptical for 20 min..hits a stim sip..totally tears up tris on close grip 275 bench .dips..skull crushers.cable isolation movents variable devices all under the hyfotensity circuit designed by a local mountaineer. Then..heard atom in my ear saying pussy traps pussy traps
Well that sent me on a trap workout he advised a while back and now walks around with a wana piecea me attitude.....keep it up guys ..gonna keep up my brotein to keep bun high for total anabolic state of mind..peace..ib..


----------



## turbobusa

Well mission accomplished . Ah yeah thats the shit . Was nice nobody trainnig legs cept me. All that great heavy equipment and only me using it. 
The big bench crew was in early. They have some monster benchers and plers in that gym. many great bodybuilders have come from there too.
I need to take a picture of the wt trees with all the good old iron put away perfect always from the 2.5's to the hundred pound plates .
Makes you feel good to see that when you been around the rubberized crowd 
that can sure as fuk load everything up never do one rep then leave that shit all out for someone else to take care of. Good thing is they looked good when timmy or sally walked by seeing them "LOAD ALL THOSE PLATES"!
You know how quick i'd eject someone for not putting t shit up if that was my gym. If you ever see a rubber plate in a gym I own please give me a rope and an easy kick stool. Man none of that shit at the other spot. No attitudes no bullshit and all have knowledge of what the fuck you do and don't do in a GYM.
Man it's nice out . Going out with the wife for our 9th anniversery.
Hey it just occrred to me this is the longest i've ever stayed married. 
Hope all of you had a bangin day. Chest /shoulders tomorrow. T


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, the ways of the yetty are mysterious yet powerful.  I am still learning how to tap into that inner monster.  With every post I read, I believe I am learning more and more how to utilize the biofeedback to bring out the Sasquatch within.  

Turbo, enjoy the night with the wifey! Treat her like only turbo knows how to do and give her some of that tubo juice lol

Today was bis, forearms and back for me and I was rockin' it old school style.  I had a sick pump just after warming up bis and got some funky looks from people I haven't seen in years.  After bis and forearms my veins were going wild and I had that freak look going on.  Did my RP sets for back width and then did some smith bent rows for back thickness.  I got a video os few of the straight sets.  You'll notice that i am somewhat upright when rowing, but that is where I find my grrove to really torch my lower back.  So if you don't like my form, tough shit, I do  

It was actually really cool to see some HS kids around who actually knew what they were doing.  I was chatting with kid who had some pretty good size and is a FB player who wanted to learn some thing about how to work the right muscles as a linebacker and develop foot speed.  

This little trip back to the old gym really paid off.  I needed to get my mind straight to kick off this blast and sort of re-motivate myself.  Yep, we're there my friends.  I can't wait to see where this takes me and I'm glad I am able to share it with guys who understand this game.  I love this place.


----------



## thebrick

Happy anniversary Turbo! A good woman is worth her weight in gold.


----------



## AtomAnt

Just a little training vid:


DC Training - Fly Presses - YouTube


----------



## Enigmatic707

First day back after being a bit sick for the past week- plus I started dating a new girl and we've been going through a bottle of wine a night so today was a bit rough for me...

Just decided to do a full upper body just to get the glycogen stores back up to par. All my lifts were down by about 35% so it was a lil depressing LoL


----------



## turbobusa

Thanks, had a lot of fun. Ok ,today chest /shoulders in a couple hours. 
Legs feel perfectly sore today . Don't ya hate when one side is a bit more sore than the other? None of that today. Upping volume in slow increments.
Don't want to compromise the next body part session . Everyone have 
great day. Think there is a snowstorm coming here. Not sure . Rarely watch the news.T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Atom good vid.is this the first release from the weekend terror you set amongst the relatives?
Enigma.wine is for vascularity but not for the fruit bowl.leave it on the shelf..
Turbo ..so.u a tad gimpy? Well power up the mind and positves will flow..( ib666 quote)
What did I do
Cardio as usual to warm up the unit
Lower back machine extensions and good mornings to
.
U guessed it..blast legs till they can support no more
Accomplished by hammy work and leg extentions .Deep heavy hack squats. Med ium.
 Weigh front squats  and then dumbell deads to stretch so the night can be calm in the sack ..cramp wise. All in all a sunny day for once and a great time..hope everyone had a great weekend ..tomorrow we continue to grow. Ib out.


----------



## thebrick

Rested yesterday after legs on Saturday and I have a chest workout in the schedule for this afternoon. 

You guys have a good morning. Turbo, where the hell is spring? Its ain't here either.

GREAT vid Atom! Excellent post. Looking good too.


----------



## xmen1234

Great vid Atom.  I haven't seen too many shorter guys press or pull big weight in the gym.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning all!   Well chest /shoulders was a no go sunday. By the time I drove to the gym my legs really set up. Ah slight delay onset at it's best. Turned my ass around headed home and ate recovery foods every 2-3 hrs till night. 
No shame in that. Get your wheels rolling everything else will follow.
Heavy leg work wakes a dormant body up really well. So back to the gym this am for chest/shoukders.Hope all had a great weekend and a good week 
that starts today. T


----------



## turbobusa

What a difference 24 hrs makes. Legs still sore but on the fade. 
Great w/o!  spotted this little gal on seated dumbell presses. Small but strong. She was getting 10 -12 clean reps and a couple light spot reps at end .
Made me smile that she walked way around the tank top crowd to get the scary biker looking guy to spot. Little girl knew how to train. Very cool...
Back tomorrow and yes Iron built I'll be seeking a doozy....  T


----------



## thebrick

Chest went great this afternoon. Already looking forward to back tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, not much sexier than a woman who knows her way around the weights. Damn, I live that!

IB, sounds like you have your legs a little slaughtering! Sasquatcherize those mo-fos! Getting back up to my old gym and talking with the guys who got me started was one if the main reasons I headed up to PA. I needed to get my head in the right place to kill it this blast. I'm not fucking around, this a war with my logbook and I'm bring out the heavy artillery. 

Thanks for the comments on the vid fellas. Been progressing along nicely and really like the fly presses as part of DC routine. 

X, I appreciate that. My pressing used to suck because of a shoulder injury and I still can't fully extend my left arm because of the way it healed when I broke it. I always wondered what I'd max out at, but really, I don't care as long as in growing.

Glad to gear you killed some chest brick. Stay solid. 

So this whole acupuncture thing, awesome. The pain in my hands and feet has subsided greatly and I'm going back again this Thurs.

Lighting up some legs in a few! This is gonna be a doozy!


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> X, I appreciate that. My pressing used to suck because of a shoulder injury and I still can't fully extend my left arm because of the way it healed when I broke it. I always wondered what I'd max out at, but really, I don't care as long as in growing.



You are a strong mofo kid.  I love it when little guys out lift big guys.  You just don't see too many pull for over 405, press over 250 or squat over 350.  But I'm sure there are a few out there.  

Today I'll be doing legs.  I'm thinking hacks, sumo presses and donkey calve raises.  Gotta take it light 'cause of my time off.  I gotta be able to walk somewhat tomorrow.  I'll check back in later.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well I had a rough night. Hammys cramped  up so bad sleep was interrupted by fumbling the  vitamins in dark locked up like cement.
Did a mediocre back day with calves and forearms. Just not right with lots on my mind..So bare with me cause this is not me
Tide will turn Tuesday..I think day of recoup is needed
Tear it up guys..peace ib


----------



## xmen1234

Light leg work and I can already feel the DOMS setting in for tomorrow. lol

It'll take a week or 2 to get back on track, but hey, time is on my side.  Kill it guys!


----------



## AtomAnt

Iron, dude get that head right. Stress is a killer. Do some relaxation exercises and stretch a bit. Get that good feeling back.

X, you'll be back I the groove before you know it! Just keep chuggin'. 

I freakin' killed myself tonight. I had a calf pump going on that was pretty badass. I smashed what I finished up my last blast with on leg press  and did the DC pyramid stiff leg deadlifts. When I dropped the bar on the SLDLs sweat was pouring down my face and I felt like my body was hit with a sledgehammer. That feeling where you simply can't get enough oxygen and feel like you are going to drop, yeah that. Tomorrow is going to be rough... 

Catch y'all later. Off day for me tomorrow.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!Back today. Chest /shoulders  monday was awesome. 
I added some sets witha macdonald bar (cambered bench bar)and really can feel it today. I trained at the "health club" yesterday and was kind of perplexed why there was this brand new bar sitting there looking never used. Fucking quality piece too. Good rotating bearing bar. . Well today i'm planning on getting a good sore on and tomorrow will be a rest day before legs on thurs. 
IB hope all is well hit me on the other Email that you have we'll talk .
Just want ya to come up buddy. Everyone have a great day.   Talk back here later.  T


----------



## chrisr116

Got called into work while preparing to go to the gym with the wife. Sucks


----------



## turbobusa

Great back session.killed it. Feeding time. Holler back later.. T


----------



## thebrick

I hear ya Chris. All rev'd up and you get pulled away. I've had that happen before. Sux
Turbo sounds like a good one!
I had a good back session too. Did some deads off the floor today. First time since my neck surgery 2 years ago. I was happy with the results. I guess its like riding a bicycle, you don't forget how to do it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys sound like u rocked it good. Man I had heck of a night again. Girlfriend parallel parked car running,sees a guy with hoodie up. She senses weird he bolts toward the car she hit unlock not lock he hops in , she screams in her Ib ear piecing yell F no! he looks at terror in her eyes and jumps and runs off. Lucky all i can say. So i got the call, grabbed my repo mr glocktastic and did a tavern hunt but no luck.crazy . She had a brand new coffee that was gettin tossed next she said. So I have to rest today. Tomorrow a new day.ib


----------



## xmen1234

Damn, IB.  You should have your own reality show.  Never a dull moment with you brother.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> You guys sound like u rocked it good. Man I had heck of a night again. Girlfriend parallel parked car running,sees a guy with hoodie up. She senses weird he bolts toward the car she hit unlock not lock he hops in , she screams in her Ib ear piecing yell F no! he looks at terror in her eyes and jumps and runs off. Lucky all i can say. So i got the call, grabbed my repo mr glocktastic and did a tavern hunt but no luck.crazy . She had a brand new coffee that was gettin tossed next she said. So I have to rest today. Tomorrow a new day.ib



HOLY SHIT! Glad she is OK.  Hopefully that is the last time something like that happens. 

You know, I can stand outside your house disguised as a lawn gnome for protection. And I am one dangerous f'ing lawn gnome.


----------



## turbobusa

Rest and food wensday.   IB that really sucks woman have it really rough with that shit. Bummer dude . Common here too. Glad all are ok .
hope you feel up to some training tomorrow.   
Hoping for another really good leg day thursday. Still feeling saturday a bit.
Have great night everybody... T


----------



## thebrick

Dang Iron, glad she is OK. Very scary.

Soreness is kicking in from that back workout yesterday. Love it!

Its going to be a good day at the gym brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

Getting stuff done today and staying in the recovery zone. Tomorrow 
going to be a heavy and volume leg day for me.Everyone have great day. 
Thanks, T


----------



## xmen1234

Chest, Shoulders, Tris today.  Felt good.  Legs are still a little sore.  

Funny thing today.  Overheard a guy that was working with a trainer say, "I don't want to lift too heavy because I want to be ripped, not massive".  I actually laughed out loud.  Funny how people just don't get how hard it is to gain LBM.  All the sacrifice of not eating sweets, butter, deep fried food, etc.  And hitting the iron hard every single session for years and years.  I guess they will never get it.


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> Getting stuff done today and staying in the recovery zone. Tomorrow
> going to be a heavy and volume leg day for me.Everyone have great day.
> Thanks, T



We must be on the same clock. Me too!

xmen, that's a good one. Like its that easy   LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ib is BACK!!. He was somewhat carb depleted.. Morning came first juiced a few carrots and celery to wake up the gizZards . Then mixed up a Carbo / stim/ glycine and taurine enriched super bev. Hit the gym for shoulders and tris and holy cow it was a doozey. Blew up and gained 4in in shoulder width. Ok maybe3 . Mirrors add a little somethin but mirror are so People can view me. Kinda a free show persay. Lol. Ok little Bs guys. All went well girls normal now with mace I gave her as Easter gift so now I need my bunny to payback ..hit it good thurs guys
I'm back in action of sissy bs I had goin on. Peace Ib


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear IB!

Had a good shoulder/trap workout myself. Blasted through and kept my pace on the hi-side. Walked outside into the warm sun (for a change). Love that "alive and feeling good" feeling.


----------



## turbobusa

1 day delay on legs. back was still kinda smoked when I got up today.
Wife took off for our actual anniversery day. Just eating and lazin today.
IB glad you got a doozy training. Everyone have a great day and I will be in the gym tomorrow for belated legs . T


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAPPY ANNiVERSARY turbo!! Thats a best day ever next to a child being born!. Congrats brutha
Brick you got fire I can feel it and probably sent some my way thanks. I had a rock in chest workout and I'm changing things up internally.fresh juice only before 6 am gym.carbo/ stim during.which amazes me btw, and after then i do a protein blend with a sweetpotatoe blended up and it must be right for now because I blow up and pumped up dam good.. ok well mast kicked in too but I'm only 300 week .that's it
I say holla to that guys . Atom/ x/ chris where u be brahs?  Rack up and 
Pump up Friday guys
Peace.ib.


----------



## AtomAnt

Yo fellas! I've been saying this for the past couple of weeks, but it hasn't let up, work is freaking nuts guys.  I'm with the Dept. of Defense and have been trying to work around all of these budget cuts and get my people where they need to be and pull some back where they aren't needed...it is an administrative nightmare!

Anyway, hit up a sick chest, shoulders and tris workout yesterday.  Got 5 more reps on my incline smith bench then last time with 275 pounds, bumped up BB military press 10 pounds and smoked the top of my rep range and went up 10 pounds and tied my reps from last time on low decline CG smith bench.  Shoulders are looking swole up and my BW is up 4lbs.

Had an acupuncture appt. after work today and he gave me some electro-stimulation and then heat therapy.  Awesome shit.  I just finished up some cardio and am about to crash.  

Big back day tomorrow!


----------



## xmen1234

I'll be punishing the old back tonight.


----------



## turbobusa

Ok here we go heading out for legs . Slept in . Going for the doozy leg session. 
Feeling like we are all getting back on track after a little sputtering.
I feel that if I skip out on the daily check ins something is probably amiss with me. Anyone else notice that for self? Hope to be back reporting the session was a doozy in a few hours. Thanks , T


----------



## thebrick

Atom, I don't envy you on those budget cuts. Pain!

Xmen, let that iron make some noise when you work that back tonight!

Turbo, yeah, I like checking in everyday. Hit the guns this afternoon too. Sitting here drinking my protein shake and feeding the recovery!


----------



## turbobusa

Was a doozy . Granted training poundages are still pretty light,.  Trying not to get greedy . Have not trained legs much for almost 2 yrs.Kinda priming  the pump right now. Can not let ego get the best of me. Trained carefully easing in
don't have 100% confidence in connective tissue and joints - yet. will though if 
I can shut the fuck up and lose the ego . Overall just a great day!
Like some of you lately I need too shake some blues . Blues -rather listen to them then have um . We all do . Just try your best to shake fast. They just do nothing but keep you off your square. Fuck that.. It's almost sixty here today!
I'm antsy (in a good way)as hell anticipating warm weather . Have grandson to be taken c-section april 12th in Dallas.Going to leave on the 10th I am so damn excited. So glad y'all shook it off too. Lifes short . Let's do this thing... T


----------



## xmen1234

Hell yeah fellas!  Looks like all the stars are aligned and everyone's finding that groove.  

I had a good back session today.  I'm going to start my Test E on Sunday and can't wait.  

Awesome news about the grandson Turbo, Congrats!  Family is the most important thing in life.  Everything else is a far, far second.  

And I feel the same Brick and Turbo about checking in.  You guys (IB included) seem to push me to hit it hard.  And Atom makes me feel young again.

Glad I found this community!


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, I notice that as well.  If I am not checking in, something is up, like I'm feeling sick or shit going off at work or some crazy life event... It feels good to connect.

So bis and back were off the charts! My veins were blowing up and I wen't up to 370lbs on the nautilus pulldown (yes, you read that right, 370lbs on pulldowns) and almost topped out my rep range, but still got more reps than last time when using a lighter weight.  Did damn good on my rack deads and did a back width widowmaker than had my lats so pumped I looked like I was going to fly away. 

And I think I've mentioned it, but I have some f-ed up pituitary stuff and am or HRT and got my test levels checked and they came back at 578 ng/dL using 100mg/week of watson enanthate. So considering the gains I have been making on just that, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning.. Gettting set for Chest and shoulders shortly. 
Not to sore yet from yesterday legs. Trying to beat the delayed onset to mthe gym and get done. Hope for a good one. Wiil holler back later. 
Have great workouts or recovery day today one and all. T


----------



## thebrick

Rev'ing up for legs later. The countdown is on.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Tweaked my back- so my plan to hit legs went out the window..

But had an amazing bicep / tricep day.. Although I almost never hit them together.


----------



## Thunder46

Haven't been feeling good this week so missed abunch of workouts, going to see if I can get through some pull-ups, rack pulls and biceps


----------



## Ironbuilt

Geese..turbo is somewhat phycic I think. Worked all day till city would allow and due to 60 + weather pollen or who knows what sent me to a sinus plugged up bunch a crap with shit in my lungs and made me exhausted.. And weird thing is I've never really had allergy but cherry trees u name it are full bloom so I'm on way to get zirtec or something cause its another sunny day and I need to function for my sat leg day..Keep it up guys  ..check back after I toss phelm and steel. Peace.ib.


----------



## AtomAnt

Get better Thunder. Sometimes that is just your body telling , hold up buddy...time to back down.  When you get back in the groove the gains will pile on again.



thebrick said:


> Rev'ing up for legs later. The countdown is on.



Brick, I rev'ed and dominated! Slammed my legs like a red headed step-child. 

And damn, are my lats and biceps sore from yesterday.  Holy shit...I still have an upper lat pump haha!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hold on...got to gym. Kinda off from allergys. Slapped my face like slapping a green haired loompa silly.Partner no showed .had a highschool kid in my squat rack, so I asked u wana dance sets together .he looked up .well sure .I said stay with me entire workout of legs .well sure..heh heh heh. Ib victim for Easter..well.we started out fatigueing.quads and hammys misc machines..mine were burning.his had to be.lol
Then squat time..I lasted for 4th set at 375 for 8 he toasted at 205 for 4. Did calves and I asked meet tomorrow bro?   Got Easter...yeah I bet.. .was a fun day and actually a real good kid..ib.


----------



## xmen1234

Hard leg session today.  Looks like the only thing I'm getting from the Easter Bunny is DOMS.

You all have a great Easter and enjoy the family time.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, I had a good one too. One of those training sessions where the quad was quivering at the end. Makes you walk out with a smile on your face.

Thunder, hope you are feeling better!
Iron, that allergy stuff seems to be getting in full swing now. I fight that stuff off too. Thing is, it even gets in my ears and can make me have some vertigo, which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, that is awesome you were able to train with young guy and show him how to kick some ass.  You're a good dude.

Today was a cardio only day but my glutes were sore as hell.  

Snapped a pic on my phone after cardio.  Calves are coming up nicely.


----------



## thebrick

IB, those are good days when that happens unexpectedly!
Atom, damn! Those calves are looking good!

Looking forward to chest today.


----------



## xmen1234

Good C,S,TRI session today fellas.  Started 200 mg/wk of Test E today.  Can't wait to see the benefits.  This is my first cycle, ever. 

Hit it hard boys and make me proud.  Btw, Atom your calve looks sick brother!


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey fellas! Thanks - I'm thinking my calves are gonna look sick when I diet down.  Last time they had some wicked separation

Hit chest, shoulders and tris.  Today was one of my days where all fo the exercises is in the upper rep range and it felt awesome.  Not sure why, but my delts have been looking more capped as of lately and the separation between my tris and delts is more pronounced.  

Where's the rest of crew?  Y'all better get yer asses moving!


----------



## Ironbuilt

April fools...u guys thot I was slough in. Well heckkk no..
Atom those calves got promise written all over them. Hella nice look..I had to double take that pic..share a calve day routine James bond .? 
Thunder are u still down bro?  Hope u are on the upside my brutha.. x and brick you guys sound as if focus is back after a rest or a break.cool ..Me..well ib was solo for shoulder trap day and tore it up and I still tap my noggin with a 2 lb plate cause doing shrugs all I hear is ..u know..Atom... some how he has infiltrated my  cerebellum on trap day to ask me are u a pussy ib?  So traps are growing but don't tell him..Turbo?? OK you must be playing Edward sissorhand at work .hope.it goes well.. check in but I'll control the youngsters with thunder and brick
Peace ib...


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, you know I am a DCiple.  Calves are simple, DC style 8-12 reps with about a 12 second stretch then I hold the contraction for about 3 seconds.  

After my HIIT cardio I do either inclined walking on the balls of my feet for 12 minutes after cardio at 3.8-4.0 MPH at a 12-15 degree incline or the step mill with my heels off the edge of the step so I am on my toes for 12 minutes.  

Today is my off-day.  I need to get some stuff ready for class after work and won't be able to do any cardio.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Looks to me that ib is only one tossing 45s today aye? No brick.atom Chris
Xmen .bunch a pussys..turbo has excuse he's Edward sissorhanding. Well I had a good chest day after hanging cast iron pipe all day.say what?  Yeah had my burn on at 730am till 1pm.. now I feel heat on each shoulder so got the Chinese juice rub Dr atom advisd and I need wed off. But I'm gonna check in so things better be popping.
Everyone have a great night...pussy was my Apri fools joke
Lol
Ib.


----------



## xmen1234

Put in some late cardio work.  Gym is dead @ 9 on a Tuesday.  Maybe I should start lifting this late... nah, I'd be too wired to sleep after.  

IB hanging Cast. Ada boy.  I'm a plumber as well (21 years).  And I still run circles around the young guys.  I'm going to be that 65 year old field guy that looks like he can still kick some ass in the parking lot if you piss him off.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off from training today... my job has me totally stressed out. Maybe I should have thrown some weights around. I'll do that tomorrow!


----------



## Enigmatic707

Hit shoulders and tris super hard today..

My strength is absolutely through the roof over the past week- I've set a PR on every single lift.


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigma, that is super sick! Congrats!

I'm getting ready for some bis, forearms and back. I'm dying to crush something


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> I'm getting ready for some bis, forearms and back. I'm dying to crush something



Same here.  If you guys feel an earthquake later, that's just me deadliftling.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well.I.was gonna rest cause my shoulders have an ache.I get a text from the kid. I thought hed never call etc.asked are u doing legs today.I grumbled to myself and text back " sure" . I cant let some kid down wanting help or leg day partner.so I went not too wound up.see Jason.all physced up to hit it.so I awoke.. we did a switcheroo with leg presses to around 750..kept pressure off my shoulder. unknown to him cause he can't have dirt on me. And had a hellava good time..Hope you guys hit it good whatever u are doing 
Thunder.u feelin better bro?. Brick.atom.xmen enigma , u guys are great .the visions I see of you guys is dam cool
Can't wait for my bro turbo to return..thanks ib..


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> Enigma, that is super sick! Congrats!
> 
> I'm getting ready for some bis, forearms and back. I'm dying to crush something



I guess there is some thing to be said to 1500mg of tren and 700mg of Mast- holy shit I'm beating in the gym


----------



## xmen1234

405 Deadlift for 10.  Kids were stopping in their tracks to watch the old lawn jockey rep that shit.    
(PR for this guy. I've never gone above 6 but the kids staring gave me that extra push)

Finished of the old back with some reverse grip lat pull downs.

Wanted to go home and fall to floor, but had to polish off those biceps that were pumped from all the pulling.  Skipped forearms cause there was no need to beat a dead horse, they threw in the towel after the pull downs.


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, where is your shoulder aching? What kind of pain is it (sharp, numbing, dull, isolated, radiating....etc)? Try to find some Traumeel ointment at your local drug store (or online because some drugstores or areas don't carry it) and rub that on it a few times per day.  It is scentless and really helps with joint/muscle pain.

Enigma, I haven't stepped it up yet.  How long did it take you to get up to build up to that dose?  How long were you training or "on" before you first used tren?  

Well my session went off without a hitch.  Lit up my bis like a wildfire and hit some pull-ups and went over the top of my rep range.  I got some crazy looks doing landmine rows with all the weight I had loaded up.  I love it.  

One of the older fellas (competitive bodybuilder) at my gym has been back after having surgery and he and I talked for a bit tonight. He was supposed to compete with me last year but tore his triceps really bad and had to have the muscle reattached. Its always nice to see the sages of the gym back around.

EDIT: X, just saw your post.  NICE SHIT man! That forearm pump after heavy pulling and biceps gets wicked.  Looks like everyone is killing it.


----------



## tri-terror

Going to do some chest and back tonight I think.  I scoped out some routines on Dave Drapers site, going to try one of them out with some super sets.
Going to work on my bench and deadlift for the next four weeks.  Going to do a little push pull contest at the gym in May.


----------



## turbobusa

Morning! Had a sec to holler at you guys. I'm sneaking out for some leg work .
This job is gonna take til tuesday nite at least. So i'm taking time (2hrs) 
for some legs . I turn nasty grouchy with no gym time. I'll get back here soon as I can . I hate using other peoples pc's. All rockit right  ya hear? 
Ib i'll holler soon as I am back . Thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

I hear ya Turbo! I turn into a grumpy man if I can't get to  the gym. Get back in there as soon as you can.

Hit shoulders and traps today. Tried hi-reps on my rear delts. Burn baby burn.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool. Terrors in here .sounds like you are up to good turbo and thats excellent bro..bricks back attacking shoulders like a mad man ..
Atom.my shoulders are or were just ache no traveling pain etc .took today off guys and I am fidgity wanting to go hit back but I better not .aches gone or subsided so tomorrows my new start ..x and atom I'll be chekn in to see what's shaken on your guys plate. Hit it good.Chris where you at?  Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Had some decent cardio today. Thursdays are my acupuncture days and it feels so good. He traced my sciatic nerve and put needles and electrodes at the base of my skull.  I love it.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. Home- til sunday morning anyway. Arms only in a couple hours.
Missed you guys! Just breaking into arm work as I have not done much arm specific work in a long time. I'm pressed for time but i'll pop bacl later today.
You all have a great day. T


----------



## thebrick

Happy Friday to you bunch of gym rats! Arms for me too. T-minus 1 hour 30 minutes. This warm sunny day has me pumped.


----------



## xmen1234

Woke up this morning to a flat tire.  Got to work and cut my hand on a nohub band and these fuckers are like razor blades sometimes.  Can't get any worse, right...wrong! Hack squats killed my lower. Tried some lunges, but it felt gay so I opted for leg extensions.  Calves were no better.  I got a bad cramp while doing standing raises.  

Just not my day.  Tomorrow can't get here fast enough.  Should have never left the house this morning.  Kill it for me guys! 

Hope everyone else had a better day then I did.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.atom was Frankenstein on a power cord.u should a seen me.with sensors wires stuck to my noggin for sleep study.haniblelector2.
Wow Turbo did u have a doozey of a time gone.? We gotta talk.lol. Brick glad to hear you got sun as I got grey sky.but its always sunny in a gym ..I'm done with back and traps...kinda an odd day.my rythym was off cause my clock unplugged due to my cpap hose was tossed to floor as I do sometimes in my sleep
.my girlfriend love when that happens as the detroit desiel starts to rune 
Glad to hear u  wrestling no hub bands x.lol..just think if you were pouring lead joints all day!!! Not so bad after all.lol
Take it easy guys and 8am gym Saturday. Peace.ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Tonight was death by squats. As usual, calves and hammies first. Then I got that giddy ass feeling. Plus some smoking hot chick was definitely scoping me out.  It was pretty funny, she saw me doing calves and I was just staring straight ahead probably making some weird ass face and she gets right in front of me stares at me and then starts walking back and forth like she doesn't know where to go. When I got done with my set I winked at her and walked away lol. 

I beasted out a WM with 265lbs for 22 reps.  My legs are already feeling it.

Chest, shoulders and tris tomorrow!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Got fucked out of my arm only day yesterday. 
Nightmare plumbing job for mother in law . What should have been 20 mis turned into 5 hrs of straight up  hassle. Yes Ib I wish you lived close as you KNOW  I woulda been blowin your phone up.So regroup:
Today chest shoulders . Arm day will commence as 4th day in my split.
Not making any predictions on todays w/o but hope I have a good report later.
Everyone have a great morning/day. Thanks, T


----------



## chrisr116

I have a weird combo today.  Legs and biceps.  Work prevented me from working my biceps this week, so I gotta catch up.


----------



## AtomAnt

chrisr116 said:


> I have a weird combo today.  Legs and biceps.  Work prevented me from working my biceps this week, so I gotta catch up.



I've done that before. Well, I actually used to do it on the DC 2-way as well.

Chest, shoulders and tris in a minute! :headbang:


----------



## xmen1234

I am taking the day off.  Going to a B-day party in a few and going to suck back a few cold ones.  You guys enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam phone had a good post and it stopped..so now the short version..turbo I hear you from here ..love the plumbing and it will love u back. Atom pretty short post ..but Its something..must a been a long nite Friday
Chris good to hear ya back at it.dam cool.and x , I can tell Sunday is gonna be day a rest so tip some dark brews for added carbs.I hit tri / bi/ traps and played possum from an older woman wanting ib love..so will change time of gym cause she's a tad too mature ...yeah.laugh.I'm nice to all and some get wrong idea.. I need oldman river ..peace ib...brick where u?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Started my cut today- not a real hardcore laid out cut but just changing up the diet a bit and the routine.

So today I did 6 heavy sets for each upper body part and did some high rep light weight leg press-

Then 20 mins of cardio.


----------



## AtomAnt

My legs are crippled today from yesterday's leg session.  Was real strong in all of my exercises today and had a crazy chest pump going on. 

I finally got my hunger back.  For the longest time it was so freaking hard to eat..and the ironic part is that my waist seems to be tapering in. 

Heading out for the night..might check in later on the my phone.


----------



## tri-terror

I'm training my ass by sitting on the couch watching basketball!


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for work outta town again . Going to stop and do back enroute.
Chest and shoulders was dynamite yesterday. Was a bit dehydrated but still trained well. Legs tuesday out of town. Guys have a great week. 
Have to hunt down one large bounced check paid to me from a job last week.
Why do people do that? Oh well this too shall pass. Have a great one. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn turbo, people need to get their shit together. 

Just did some cardio today. Kind of strange, but recently I started to tighten up. Very pronounced abdominal ridges and defined intercostals, quads and back. Depending on where the end of this blast leaves me, we'll see when I am going to hit the stage.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I took a break and watched you tube. Monday back at it...Turbo I'm king of repo so if you want collaterol we go deshrub yank turf or repo any work you did.I stripped all the plumbing  copper and dwv roughed In by me and a friend for bad check.was dam fun..atom glad you had a nice Sunday and good lunch ..yum.


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> I took a break and watched you tube. Monday back at it...Turbo I'm king of repo so if you want collaterol we go deshrub yank turf or repo any work you did.I stripped all the plumbing  copper and dwv roughed In by me and a friend for bad check.was dam fun..atom glad you had a nice Sunday and good lunch ..yum.



I did the same with some asswipe that thought he was going to "renegotiate" after two full days of electrical work was done. He was one of those types that has to look over your shoulder and question everything the whole time. He started talking about paying less, and as he was talking, I quietly went over to the wall, knocked a hole in it, and started literally ripping wires out.

A few minutes later we were at the ATM. Fuckheads like that are cash-only.

In other news...it's chest annihilation day. Lately I've been on a blast (250mg T cyp, 50mg T prop, 50mg mast prop EOD) that makes me feel invincible in the gym...it's literally hard to stop training and the next day I'm ready to go again. Going to try to go hard enough to feel crushed today.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> atom glad you had a nice Sunday and good lunch ..yum.



I'm sitting there watching it and thinking, WTF is this chick talking about?... then the moneyshot...uhhhggg.  I'm glad you enjoy your spare time lol

I got me a nice little bi, forearms and back thrashing tonight.  The burning sensations i've been getting in my hands and feet are starting to subside (knock on wood) so hopefully with a few more acupuncture sessions I'll be normal.

What's everyone else got going on today?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Did some circuit training today and a lil cardio hit whole upper body and then 20 mins of cardio.

Just started running Var for the first time and after two days I can see what everyone likes about it


----------



## thebrick

After enjoying the nice warm weather this weekend and working on my tan, not my quads LOL  I'm locked and loaded for chest just here in a few!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> After enjoying the nice warm weather this weekend and working on my tan, not my quads LOL  I'm locked and loaded for chest just here in a few!



and on this day, Brick pressed, and life was good.


----------



## AtomAnt

Tore. Shit. Up. Yeah, I beasted the shit out my training today.  I had that badass attitude thing going on and some kids loaded up the leg press with 10 plates on each side and even though I wasn't using it, I was angry as hell because some chicks wanted to use it.  I unloaded it for them and was quite vocal in my descriptions of the kids...they heard me across the gym and walked into another room.

Anyway, I feel awesome. Hope y'all had a great day.


----------



## tripletotal

On my way to work out at one gym, which was way too fucking busy anyway, got a call from another gym and found out I was hired as their new training manager.

Went and trained at that gym and had an amazing workout. Damn good day.


----------



## xmen1234

Good chest, shoulders, tri's session.  Had a good looking gal ask me to spot her while she did box squats, felt lucky, cause she walked past 4 meatheads to come ask me.  Don't tell the old lady.


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> On my way to work out at one gym, which was way too fucking busy anyway, got a call from another gym and found out I was hired as their new training manager.
> 
> Went and trained at that gym and had an amazing workout. Damn good day.




COngrats Triple! Good luck with the new position.



xmen1234 said:


> Good chest, shoulders, tri's session.  Had a good looking gal ask me to spot her while she did box squats, felt lucky, cause she walked past 4 meatheads to come ask me.  Don't tell the old lady.




This board is just full of sexy mo' fo's lol


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Tore. Shit. Up. Yeah, I beasted the shit out my training today.  I had that badass attitude thing going on and some kids loaded up the leg press with 10 plates on each side and even though I wasn't using it, I was angry as hell because some chicks wanted to use it.  I unloaded it for them and was quite vocal in my descriptions of the kids...they heard me across the gym and walked into another room.
> 
> Anyway, I feel awesome. Hope y'all had a great day.



Good for you Atom! I hate that shit too. Lazy, inconsiderate, mofo's!!!!

Got back on the schedule for today. Love hitting back hard. Yeah baby!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well good to hear everyones on game yesterday even brick and his tanning job. I feel a little more gruf attitude from Atom.lol..so somethings working ..I had a decent chest day but really had a sore right shoulder front delt issue on incline straight bar bench.. any good advice on how to help this besides doing dumbbell inclines I'd appreciate. Kinda bummed my workout out.but I powered thru and did other movements with no prob..its my tax day so I'm kinda on a forced day off but will see how bad uncle Sam pisses me off for late iron time..have good one guys..x tripple and Chris glad to hear you guys kicken ass btw. Turbo show love bro ? Lol. I know..I'll chat u when back.


----------



## thebrick

Hey Iron, the tax man has already pissed me off, big time. Maybe that helps a little?

Shoulder problems can be stubborn and common as hell. Is is a muscle or tendon issue? Maybe try staying away from those inclines might be good for a few weeks?


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Well good to hear everyones on game yesterday even brick and his tanning job. I feel a little more gruf attitude from Atom.lol..so somethings working ..I had a decent chest day but really had a sore right shoulder front delt issue on incline straight bar bench.. any good advice on how to help this besides doing dumbbell inclines I'd appreciate. Kinda bummed my workout out.but I powered thru and did other movements with no prob..its my tax day so I'm kinda on a forced day off but will see how bad uncle Sam pisses me off for late iron time..have good one guys..x tripple and Chris glad to hear you guys kicken ass btw. Turbo show love bro ? Lol. I know..I'll chat u when back.



What type of training do you do? That is, more like strength/powerlifting or more like body building?

If it's strength/powerlifting, you already know you're fucked.

If it's bodybuilding, you can use a supinated grip and 45° angle between the humerus and spine on incline presses and relieve a lot of stress on the shoulder/front delt while still hammering the chest pretty well. I've used it myself and with clients pretty successfully.

It will probably mean a reduction in weight, but you can still train as you heal up, so it's way better than nothing.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Glad to hear from you guys .brick and tripple. Yeah no power lifting.just darn good  go for broke bb type to keep me 48yrs young..will avoid straight bar for a while and use some band inner outer rotators work to possibly assist too. Thanks. Had a gooood shoulder / trap day. Burn pump and jacked all at once.. Will check back in to scope.Atom  X  Chris Enigmatic sometimes  and maybe my bro Turbo will show me some brotherly love like you guys..tomorrow Legs ..gonna be good..peace .ib


----------



## xmen1234

Just some cardio today.


----------



## AtomAnt

I was off yesterday.  Spent my evening in the books...bleh.  

I got me some legs tonight and I'm not gonna lie, I feel a little beat up.  I think it is mainly poor sleep and stress.  Time to man up and get real with this shit.  Back down? Fuck that, when the money's on the table, I'm going all in and leaving a trail of blood, sweat and chalk in my wake.  

It's days like this when i feel like shit and it seems my back is up against the wall that I dig down deeper and pull out some motivation that I never thought I had.  

Be good brothers.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Been feeling burnt out over the past week... I think I am going to take a week off

Just could not get into it today and just didn't have it in me to push through it.


----------



## thebrick

Enigmatic707 said:


> Been feeling burnt out over the past week... I think I am going to take a week off
> 
> Just could not get into it today and just didn't have it in me to push through it.



Time for a little break and then back at it with new batteries. It will be worth it.


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> I was off yesterday.  Spent my evening in the books...bleh.
> 
> I got me some legs tonight and I'm not gonna lie, I feel a little beat up.  I think it is mainly poor sleep and stress.  Time to man up and get real with this shit.  Back down? Fuck that, when the money's on the table, I'm going all in and leaving a trail of blood, sweat and chalk in my wake.
> 
> It's days like this when i feel like shit and it seems my back is up against the wall that I dig down deeper and pull out some motivation that I never thought I had.
> 
> Be good brothers.



Yeah, for me its the deciding if I am just mental stress or its also physical. If its mental, if I can get focused, I can get a good session in and feel much better after.


----------



## tripletotal

Oh yeah...leg day for me, too. Gonna get in there while it's still early and uncrowded, do squats, walking lunges, leg machines, and all that, then have somebody carry me out. Not going to leave anything in the tank. I'm feeling unstoppable lately, so might as well take advantage.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Yeah, for me its the deciding if I am just mental stress or its also physical. If its mental, if I can get focused, I can get a good session in and feel much better after.



Brick, we need to get together and slap each other around to get in the zone! LET"S GO!!!! 

I got my focus.  Cranked up some tunes on the way home from work and now I got that fire. :headbang:


----------



## AtomAnt

I am cooked.  Went up on my leg presses and seriously killed every set and then wrecked the widowmaker.  I fished things off with the 6 rep pyramid on RDLs.  I thought I was going to pass out when I got that last rep.  I think I ruptured some blood vessels in my eyes.  They are all bloodshot and shit. 

I have an early day tomorrow.  I see y'all around


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> I am cooked.  Went up on my leg presses and seriously killed every set and then wrecked the widowmaker.  I fished things off with the 6 rep pyramid on RDLs.  I thought I was going to pass out when I got that last rep.  I think I ruptured some blood vessels in my eyes.  They are all bloodshot and shit.
> 
> I have an early day tomorrow.  I see y'all around



Nice work! Love it when the blood vessels burst. Really seems to worry normal people, which is always fun.


----------



## Ironbuilt

OK OK I see we had some people doubting mental capacity.. enigma you sound like u need a break..so do it. Iron never dissolves in a gym so it will be fine..Atom .. bout time you dropped the eeyore hymhaw attitude and went in and conquered. Sounds like it was leg day Wednesday cause I too blasted them late .I mean midnight..came out wired and ate and slept like a rock.Turbo? U stuck in a ditch bro?  No I know whats shaken. Keep it real everyone.never say no. Ib


----------



## thebrick

Tore shoulders and traps up today. Did some time under tension sets and momma!! Burned it down! I may expand this approach to save these old-ass joints.


----------



## Daveyjones

Worked back and bis today, it was great the gym was quite becuase I went around 1 pm. Went to the doctors after to look over blood work and everything came back phenomenal.


----------



## xmen1234

Back, bi's, forearms last night.  Cardio today.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Tore shoulders and traps up today. Did some time under tension sets and momma!! Burned it down! I may expand this approach to save these old-ass joints.



Brick, do you ever do stuff like partials after full reps?  From the times I've used them, they seem to allow you to keep good tension on the muscle and induce a lot of muscular trauma while being easy on the joints.  With DC, I like doing a pulsing static, kind of like a mini partial in the middle of the ROM. 

Just some cardio tonight.  This acupuncture stuff is working guys.  Every time I go I see improvement.  Really cool stuff.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I sat around and stressed out .now I know I'm lactose intollerant.drank milk for first time in along time even fat free and bloated ..sick.. Did hear from a best friend and I felt better.... anyway. Cool Daveys here now and glad the triple threat of Atom Brick X are doing work. I have a feeling Turbo is back soon..Hope so


----------



## turbobusa

"Feeling" eh IB? Hey Iron  I just needed a sec to catch my second wind . Hey everyone it's good to be home. 
Sounds like you guys been having fun. Grandson arrived today 
early afternnoon. Month early, c section. all is well . 4lbs 10 oz.
Had some other things going on but I want to leave that behind and just hang out for a sec. Triple total you gonna be a new part of the check in crew? Cool , not many of us but a great forum and place to get that keep on track nudge. Welcome and let me say your avitar 
is quite the appetite stimulant. Big points from the get go!
Ok looking to get in a great leg day tomorrow. Missed some training due to circumstance.About to go fire the grill up and relax for tomorrow. Missed you guys. No matter what happens out there I 
always like coming here . Not one negative to be had here.
Thanks I'll check in am if not later. Brick you were genius with 
coming up with this back at the UG. Thanks big buddy... T


----------



## tripletotal

turbobusa said:


> "Feeling" eh IB? Hey Iron  I just needed a sec to catch my second wind . Hey everyone it's good to be home.
> Sounds like you guys been having fun. Grandson arrived today
> early afternnoon. Month early, c section. all is well . 4lbs 10 oz.
> Had some other things going on but I want to leave that behind and just hang out for a sec. Triple total you gonna be a new part of the check in crew? Cool , not many of us but a great forum and place to get that keep on track nudge. Welcome and let me say your avitar
> is quite the appetite stimulant. Big points from the get go!
> Ok looking to get in a great leg day tomorrow. Missed some training due to circumstance.About to go fire the grill up and relax for tomorrow. Missed you guys. No matter what happens out there I
> always like coming here . Not one negative to be had here.
> Thanks I'll check in am if not later. Brick you were genius with
> coming up with this back at the UG. Thanks big buddy... T



Congrats on the grandson! That's wonderful!

I would be honored to be a part of the check in crew, so hell yes. 

Double today...arms in the am, then ”5X5 in 25” in a bit...

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/5_by_5_by_5_in_25 

After that, i've earned the weekend off. 

There's a tattoo convention in town this weekend i'm going to hit up with the wifey. There's even a ”beauty pageant” of tattooed hotties. Yay!

TT


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Brick, do you ever do stuff like partials after full reps?  From the times I've used them, they seem to allow you to keep good tension on the muscle and induce a lot of muscular trauma while being easy on the joints.  With DC, I like doing a pulsing static, kind of like a mini partial in the middle of the ROM.
> 
> Just some cardio tonight.  This acupuncture stuff is working guys.  Every time I go I see improvement.  Really cool stuff.



I have not done partials lately but I am def going to work those in, especially on shoulder day. My rotators are both shot so I am always looking for ways to get that good burn without having to max out on the weight. Good tip. Thank you.

Turbo! Congratulations on your grandson! Glad everybody is healthy and well. Good to see you back in town too.

You too Triple. Glad to have you here brother.

Hit the guns today. Legs on schedule for the weekend.


----------



## AtomAnt

Congrats Turbo!!!!! Nice to see a full crew around. 

Got some chest, shoulders and tris in tonight.  I crushed chest, and I think it took a hell of a lot out of my shoulders.  Every RP set seemed to start off good for shoulders but just hit a wall.  I still got my last time reps, but damn was it tough.  Tris were decent, but the more I am looking at my arms, ti looks like my bis are growing faster than my tris.  For a short little shit, my bis have a good genetic shape and peak quite nicely.

Pretty funny, one of my neighbors hasn't seen me in short sleeve in a long time and saw me leaving to head to the gym and walks over to my car and goes, "What the fuck happened to you?....I mean, you looked good before, but christ, you doubled in size."  He last saw me before I went into the hospital late last year, so he remembers me when I was stringy looking.


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Congrats Turbo!!!!! Nice to see a full crew around.
> 
> Got some chest, shoulders and tris in tonight.  I crushed chest, and I think it took a hell of a lot out of my shoulders.  Every RP set seemed to start off good for shoulders but just hit a wall.  I still got my last time reps, but damn was it tough.  Tris were decent, but the more I am looking at my arms, ti looks like my bis are growing faster than my tris.  For a short little shit, my bis have a good genetic shape and peak quite nicely.
> 
> Pretty funny, one of my neighbors hasn't seen me in short sleeve in a long time and saw me leaving to head to the gym and walks over to my car and goes, "What the fuck happened to you?....I mean, you looked good before, but christ, you doubled in size."  He last saw me before I went into the hospital late last year, so he remembers me when I was stringy looking.



Awesome. You gotta love that compliment you got! I sure would!


----------



## xmen1234

First off, Turbo excellent news.  Congrats on the new addition  to your family. 

Atom, those compliments never get old do they? haha

Triple, welcome brother!

Brick, two tickets to the gun show today, nice!

IB, always look forward to your posts.  Your like the friend that you never know what's gonna happen next.  Like I said before, you should have your own reality tv show. lol

Hack squats till you drop today boys.  Hit it so hard I didn't want to continue onto hams and calves, but got er' done anyway.  I was breathing like a god damn locomotive and felt like throwing up.  Chest, shoulders, tris tomorrow.  Ya'll have a great night.


----------



## turbobusa

Llegs in about 1 hr. Today I'm looking at bb squats . Starting a squat cycle 
very carefully.The hip injury I got 3 yrs ago from really heavy feet low leg presseswere entirely caused by impatience and gains greed . Just fucking dumb in retrospect.
So bb squats 5-6 working sets followed by leg press 3-4 w/s. I'm going to go by feel left knee been giving me signals so don't know if I will hack or hatfield bar squat today 4-5 w/s . Hamms proceed squats for 4-5 sets . I come back to hamms after quads with stiff legs and more leg curls at end . Calfs on day 4 this is day one in my 4 on 1 off. Hoping to be high as a motherfucker(endorphins) after training.I NEED THAT RIGHT NOW!. You guys get a good one be it training or recovery day. Look in the mirror and give yourself some props . Not everyone can do this but you can. Talk later... T


----------



## turbobusa

Felt a little off in the hips. Very careful warm up . Ended up just squatting 
light . No belt etc . Careful leg presses . More ham work .
Guess all i needed today. Feel i would have fucked with my hip etc if I went any heavier. I'm actually happy as I showed some restraint . Chest shoulders tomorrow. Hope all had a great day. I just shoveled down Carne asada, sweet potatoe napoilitos (cactus) , relaxing with the kids. eating and chillin. 
T


----------



## AtomAnt

X, how those wheels feeling today? 

Turbo, take it easy getting back into those heavy squats. We don't need you popping a hip on us.

So I rocked bis, forearms and back today. Weight is up about a pound and a half from last week but look much leaner and muscles look more dense. Things are coming together men, slowly but surely...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yayyy. Turbos back!  Congrats on the special grandson!. Wow huge lightening just now..serious sky energy you guys put out .let me tell you .. I was so stiff in the lower back I had a tough time getting up ..both ways.lol.anyway I hit gym did some elliptical  , stairmaster and then did like a mini leg day cause my hammys were tuggin on my spine saying stop the squats ..I said what ? Hell no and taught them a lesson. Atom / Stringy? Lol. I cracked up and glad u plumped up ..lol.  xmen I would love to do a reality show..just wait till I can make a you tube.. no viral we are talking Phenom.. and will only be shown here this thread top secret of course. So check in everyone cause it will be near future.. here only .peace brothers..ib..  turbo is back ..thats what we needed.


----------



## xmen1234

Atom,  my legs were so sore, when I woke up around 2:30 in the morning to take piss I contemplated just pissing the bed.  

Chest, shoulders, tris today.  Good session but forgot my mp3 and had to listen to the shitty gym music.


----------



## chrisr116

Thrashed my legs really good yesterday.  I love getting up to sore quads and glutes.  Hack squats and heavy squats did the trick.  Means I did it right I guess...  Off day today, I guess.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick (the other old guy here) remember peyton place years ago?
Well im going to train at "patience place" in a sec . Yeah sunday at a yuppie health club.Only way I can bring the youngins with. Hoping for a doozy of a chest and shoulders. Everyone have great day and evening. My wife flys back 
tomorrow. I'll try not to rough her up too bad. But damn 5 days no sex.
Phew! Over and out.... T


----------



## thebrick

Hey Turbo! Yep, I remember that show!  LOL damn that goes way back. Show those "patience place" gym rats how its done!!!
Hit legs today hard and heavy. Gotta love it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just taken it easy today..slight lower back tweak and weird cough which when everything's combined with rain makes horizontal hybernation yetti qualified. Glad to read the gangs doing well and I feel for turbos wife .. talk tomorrow .thanks for the great read...ib.


----------



## AtomAnt

Some cardio today... Dang, I haven't been feeling myself the past couple of days.  i can't put a finger on it.  Kind of like I weird fog bringing my mood down.  I'm not lethargic, but seem to get tired earlier and am having trouble concentrating.  

We'll see how this week pans out...


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Some cardio today... Dang, I haven't been feeling myself the past couple of days.  i can't put a finger on it.  Kind of like I weird fog bringing my mood down.  I'm not lethargic, but seem to get tired earlier and am having trouble concentrating.
> 
> We'll see how this week pans out...



Stay healthy kid.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Really on the run. Back in a few . Double training today.
going back for arms later. Have a funeral tomorrow and don't want to
skip. Reason I'm doing it tonight is that I get exhausted trying not to ball
at these things. Really hard not to when it's such a young person.
I'm gonna hit back in....3...2...1...... Thanks have a great day... T


----------



## tripletotal

Developing a new routine to go with the new job...both start today.

Tuesday/Friday 5x5x5 in 25 with the wifey (full body compound movement workout with a good metabolic edge to it)

Monday chest and triceps
Wednesday back and biceps
Thursday legs

Weekends off

Chest is most lagging, so I put that early in the week when I'm fresh. Legs grow easy, so I put it late. Does this seem like its gonna run me down?

Also going to enjoy some selections from the "metal-enter at your own risk" thread with today's self-destruction session. I love that thread.


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Stay healthy kid.




Thanks X, I appreciate that.



tripletotal said:


> Developing a new routine to go with the new job...both start today.
> 
> Tuesday/Friday 5x5x5 in 25 with the wifey (full body compound movement workout with a good metabolic edge to it)
> 
> Monday chest and triceps
> Wednesday back and biceps
> Thursday legs
> 
> Weekends off
> 
> Chest is most lagging, so I put that early in the week when I'm fresh. Legs grow easy, so I put it late. Does this seem like its gonna run me down?
> 
> Also going to enjoy some selections from the "metal-enter at your own risk" thread with today's self-destruction session. I love that thread.



Triple, the thing I am seeing with this is overload on your lower back going from back to legs in consecutive days.  And with the added in work in between with the 5x5x5, you can get burned out faster than you'd like. 

Maybe try to slide one of those metabolic days between back and legs?  Are you doing shoulders on the metabolic days?


----------



## thebrick

Had a pretty good chest workout only to come home to the Boston news....WTF??


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> Triple, the thing I am seeing with this is overload on your lower back going from back to legs in consecutive days.  And with the added in work in between with the 5x5x5, you can get burned out faster than you'd like.
> 
> Maybe try to slide one of those metabolic days between back and legs?  Are you doing shoulders on the metabolic days?



Thanks for the feedback, AtomAnt. Burnout is what I was worried about, of course, and I felt there was some chance of it with this protocol.

My back days rarely hit lower back hard, and even my deadlifts are sumo so they tax it less than most. I was thinking I would avoid deadlifts during back workouts and avoid straight leg deadlifts on leg day.

Yes, shoulders get hit on the metabolic day through bench/incline press, push press, and military press and rear delts on back day and during metabolic day BB or DB rows. My shoulders are pretty fucked so i have to keep the volume down on them.

Or give up the weekends off idea and do like you say slotting the metabolic in between legs and back.

Thanks again!


----------



## tripletotal

thebrick said:


> Had a pretty good chest workout only to come home to the Boston news....WTF??



I only just got the full current story. Unreal. Just when everything seems pretty quiet...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wowzer..talk about a yetty in heat. Woke up.back was good
Not talking OK..but drop dead good.. Broke out yetty back day and tore it up..I mean tore it up.. atom, bro.I hope you feel better .take a break .between school.work chicks u are depleated.so Tuesday I expect change or u will hear a NW yetty in your ear saying move bitch similar to me hearing a gnome say in my ear .is that all you got bitch?   Yeah unpleasant. ..xmen , lotta estro talk and no gym? Maybe after u lay pipe today I'll hear your game..turbo.face it. U gotta get big hanging with a genetic God . So no is not In your vocab..brick and triple you prob posted but my phone is a beetch to scroll ..so apology i missed ya ..but that doesn't mean to slack. . Cause I got good gut feeling with me away from here. Who's doing what.  Take care .Tues .heavy legs why stop now right?  Ib.


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Thanks for the feedback, AtomAnt. Burnout is what I was worried about, of course, and I felt there was some chance of it with this protocol.
> 
> My back days rarely hit lower back hard, and even my deadlifts are sumo so they tax it less than most. I was thinking I would avoid deadlifts during back workouts and avoid straight leg deadlifts on leg day.
> 
> Yes, shoulders get hit on the metabolic day through bench/incline press, push press, and military press and rear delts on back day and during metabolic day BB or DB rows. My shoulders are pretty fucked so i have to keep the volume down on them.
> 
> Or give up the weekends off idea and do like you say slotting the metabolic in between legs and back.
> 
> Thanks again!



IMO, I think you should keep in either the sumo DLs or the SLDLs.  I would opt for the sumo SLDLs because they seem to be a better exercise for overall strength (hit back, hammies, traps, erectors and abs). 

You can also just push legs back to friday and swap a metabolic day on Thursday? 
--------

All it took for me was a mean look at my logbook today and I got the motivation I needed.  Eyed that little bastard up and hit my zone.  Slammed my logbook on calves and hammies and bested all of my last time efforts for quads.  On my WM, a racked the weight, got lightheaded and nearly passed out.  I still have a headache lol
------

Other news, my heart goes out to all those in Boston.  I have many friends up there and thankfully all are fine.  Several were watching the race and described the chaos... I am beside myself that something like this could happen


----------



## xmen1234

Back day.  Tried something I haven't done in a while...Pendlay Rows!  Man they felt good.  Gotta start throwing those in the rotation.  Got a good forearm  pump while doing them. 

2 weeks of 250mg/week Test E.  Noticing more vascularity and my libido is through the roof.


----------



## turbobusa

Back was really good with time constraints.Feeling it this am .
Arms were light and just more of a break in as I have really not trained arms 
in a long time. Hmm feeling nothing. maybe delayed onset or maybe they 
are more "in shape" than I thought from indirect stimulation. 
No training today. Legs next. You all train well . I'll stop in afternoon.
Thanks, T..........


----------



## thebrick

Now look at what you did Xmen, you are giving me ideas!!  :headbang: I have back down for this afternoon and I just might throw some of those pPendlay Rows in! Sounds like back day for quite a few at the AnaCSI sweatshop!


----------



## AtomAnt

I'm jealous of all you fuckers... I have to be in school tonight and wait until tomorrow to train.  

AHHHHHH...hope you all smash some shit up.  Toss up an extra rep for me guys since I have to be off today, please?


----------



## thebrick

After a kick ass legs Sunday and chest yesterday, for some reason, I felt a little depleted this afternoon. Maybe I should have rested. It was an OK back workout today, but man, did I ever have to push through.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Board meeting so im going to toss and hurl city planners into punchbowl I will have spiked with vodka.. leg day wed . Good to see u guys make it happen today.


----------



## tripletotal

Solid back and bicep day today. Used a new cellular hydration mix pre- and intra-workout today. Worked really well. Swollen lats, teres, even rhomboids. And biceps so swollen that I had that ”if I bend my arms my skin will split” feeling.

Decided to go with a more traditional split and just do two-a-days on Tuesday/Thursday for my 5X5X5s.


----------



## turbobusa

Will be taking a recoup and feed day today. Have stuff to finish for newsletter 5.
Had a very long day yesterday. Tomorrow will be legs at the real gym.
Hope you guys have a great day. Thanks , T


----------



## thebrick

Same here Turbo. Had one of those nights where I didn't sleep worth a damn too. Let's pick the weights up tomorrow brother.


----------



## Ironbuilt

OK well I kept the old man group alive .welcome brick and turbo.. B la St ed  LEGGS.. I mean wore these ponderosa pinertrees into sawdust..did a major exhaust of hammys and quads. Then worked up sets on leg press just to rest lower back some and finaled out 950 x 5 end set.OK not as hot as u guys but dam.good enuf for me..finished with calves and inner/outer thigh machine to stretch and grow my hip flexors into cables.. whos left.? Atom xmen triple ? Rack it guys. I'll be checking back.ib.


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear someone killed it today IB! You are going to hear some noise from Brick tomorrow!


----------



## xmen1234

Calves Hams and Quads...Went for a leg press WM and tears were falling from my eyes.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey. We are missing part of the team?  Hope all is well Atom and triple and chris 116 who works a lot.  I feel reggae in the air tonight..hmmm..


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey fellas - Man, I had a great workout yesterday, chest, shoulders and tris, but in the evening and today my stomach feels like garbage.  I just have this real nauseated feeling.  Yeah, so last night I had my PWO shake but when i got home and ate, my stomach turned.  I sipped some whey isolate cold filtration and karboload to fill my macros, but damn, I have no idea what is going on. 

I'm gonna head home from work early and lay down.  My stomach bizzare, just wish I didn't have to deal with so much shit with my GI system.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ah crappo..sorry Atom. Hope you feel better soon brutha. Peace ib.

I'm doin traps as part of workout so maybe now you wont scream in my ear as loud??


----------



## tripletotal

Here! Yesterday's work:

Had a pretend workout around noon while auditioning a prospective new trainer. Kids today with their silly moves...had me doing step-ups to a 12" box while curling dumbbells and then OH pressing them with a supinated grip. I told him, "I don't ever want to see that in my gym." He told me it was straight out of the NASM book. Whatever...don't do it here.

Then me and the Mrs. Fucking crushed ourselves. 5X5 bench @ 225, 5X5 sumo DL @ 325 no straps, 5X5 standing DB press @ 60, 5X5 bent over BB row @ 225, some other thing I can't remember now cause my brain was off by then. Weighted pullups I think. All of this with no carbs for four hours prior and only resting while the other person worked . Holy crap, did anybody get the license number of that truck?

Atom, hope you feel better. What's in that post wo shake? Sometimes a big hit of maltodextrin turns my stomach.


----------



## turbobusa

And the sound of chicks guzzling patron to some capleton. Ib you funny...
Hey I forgot I was semi sick for two days. Bad meat after tuesday funeral. 
Wife said wtf is that smell !? I said must of been cooked and got bad (rancid) grease on it . Guys don't eat stuff that smells like it can harm you (with exceptions) as it can mess you up. Appetite just now back.
Glad you guys been keeping one of my favorite things here going . 
Legs (finally) tomorrow . Ok i'll be checking in in the am . All have a great day.. T


----------



## thebrick

Tore up the shoulders today. Walked out of the gym feeling mission was accomplished.

Atom, try an alternate PWO meal and see if  that narrows it down. Nausea sux, hope you feel better.

Turbo, glad you are getting back on track brother. Food poisoning can knock you down good.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey guys, I didn't want to quote all of you, but thanks a ton for the concerns! Seriously, it means a shit ton (and that is a lot). 

Turbo, that is freaking hilarious! Next, he'll be quoting you on the Weider principles haha

Triple, the PWO shake isn't the kicker.  I drink pepto-pro and karboload intra-workout.  I've experimented with several blends and the things that work best for me are, for aminos: EAAs and BCAAs with some isolate, pepto-pro plus BCAAs and EAAs and pepto-pro plus isolate.  As far as carbs, karboload is the only one that doesn't bloat me (waxy maize, dextrose, maltodextrin, swedish oat starch... I've tried them all), but I have yet to try highly branched cyclic dextrins.

Brick, I've been rotating PWO meals, but I am going to try some ezekiel bread french toast tomorrow and see if that works better. 

I have a really messed up GI tract as it is, my intestinal lining is permeable and I get random flare ups... it is tough to deal with because some nights when I want to go out I have to cancel plans and just rest. 

Anyway, I went to see the acupuncturist and told him about it and he hit some trigger points and I feel pretty good right now. He also showed me how to stop the tingling/burning I get when it starts up and gets real bad.  basically grab the tendons either behind the knee cap or in your armpit and press/pull the nerves.  It hurts, but the pain in my hands or feet stops. 
--------

Here is a thought I had today and wanted to share:

When you feel like you've come to a dead end, realize that the only thing holding you back is yourself. It is your own self-doubt that puts up the wall on the way to your destination. Look inside yourself, rise above the obstacles, conquer your fears and claim what you've worked so hard to achieve. Never give up on yourself.
-------------------

Glad everyone else is doing groovy! I will be back in action tomorrow and ready to rock.


----------



## xmen1234

What am I training today?  My f'n dog that won't listen for shit.  Took him for a walk to hit some light cardio and lost grip of the leash.  He looked at me as I said sit, flipped me off and took off running.  At first I thought I better run after him.  Then I remembered, I DON'T RUN!  Walked back home and guess who was on the porch wanting his dinner?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao..turbo forgetting being sick is like a kid not doing homework. Btw..I did hear the slurring of doc patron in a dream..may be?   OK Atom glad u are kinda feeling better..I must admit you quote or say some cool stuff..Brick..yeah u me both tore up shoulders brutha. I tossed in trap to support my large cranium as I figure huge traps make my head smaller.finally triple spoke..sounds like you got  your hands full training. Xmen..its a dog eat dog world and just admit your dog was smarter than you.he hates cardio and gave u the bone ..


----------



## AtomAnt

X, that is funny as hell.  Cardio is "for the dogs hahah get it?

Really looking forward to training tonight.  Whatever the acupuncturist did yesterday, it made a huge difference this morning.  I wake up every day and have these crazy pains in my hands and feet, just outrageous.  But today, i woke up and nothing. I am pretty freaking stoked.


----------



## turbobusa

AA that is great . Glad you are feeling better. Ok heading to the gym for legs in a sec. Wife goes back to work today so I'm gonna hit legs hard (well as hard as I can this early in doing leg work again. Train hard and recover well.
Holler back at you soon. Have a great day...... summer is coming....
summer is coming...  Oh hey my new grandson Tayden is home and has a great appetite. Takes after our son . 6'3" 320. reminds me of o.d. Wilson
just 100lbs lighter... lol


----------



## thebrick

Atom, glad to hear you got some relief.

Good to hear the grandson is doing well Turbo and your son is a big guy!

Hit guns today. Not too shabby for an old man.


----------



## tripletotal

Anybody have suggestions on how to train while a non-training family member is in town/staying with you?

I think I'm just going to have to do fast full body circuits for a few days, keep everything where it is and just avoid losing ground.


----------



## Flex2019

tripletotal said:


> Anybody have suggestions on how to train while a non-training family member is in town/staying with you?
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to do fast full body circuits for a few days, keep everything where it is and just avoid losing ground.



Do what I do.  Leave 'em home and go train..


----------



## thebrick

If its a woman, drop them off at the mall.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Glad to hear ure over your greasy gut bomb turbo..man im beginning to feel small with u tossing out 300 numbers .holy cow..im on same schedule as brick I see and toasted the anitgue guns I got.., finished with a jaunt for 30 minutes on an elliptical next to a future wife but not for me..no job..lol.I can barely support myself.. triple u just do heavy legs so they will never ask again and will be quiet throughout there stay....enjoy the day..glad one of the sob Boston bombers is toast..hope the little rat is found ready to say cheese as the ar-30 takes his molars out the back of his head.
Dr on front of sports ill is from my area ..84 I think..dam cool


----------



## tripletotal

Good suggestions, guys. Its my dad, he doesn't really get it. Selling garage gym tomorrow am so guess one last workout in there is appropriate. He won't miss me for an hour or so...I'm probably annoying the shit out of him already anyway.

Arms and shoulders...to the death!


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Anybody have suggestions on how to train while a non-training family member is in town/staying with you?
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to do fast full body circuits for a few days, keep everything where it is and just avoid losing ground.



Well I haven't had to deal with this because everyone in my family trains... But how about getting up a little early and hitting the gym? 

Or if there is something they love to do but can do it on their own, like shopping or something, plan that.  

I was back in my groove tonight.  Bis, forearms and back. Monster swole session.  I felt beat to shit after my last rep.  I know I left every ounce of strength I had in the gym and now my ass is dead tired.  Time to work on the last report and do some research to finish off this semester.


----------



## AtomAnt

Killer leg session today. I told myself before starting, I'll save abs for later and do them after my WM... HAHAHA! What was I thinking?  Whatever it was, my legs were vascular as hell today.  It looked pretty cool.  I was gonna take a pic, but couldn't flex my calves after I got done with them lol.  Squats killed me.  Nailed my WM, getting 270lbs for 21 reps. 

I am already sore as shit.


----------



## thebrick

I cut grass today like a good suburban boy. Sushi with the Mrs tonight then legs tomorrow!

Holy cow Atom! Good set!


----------



## Ironbuilt

I repotted my shrubs in gramma house for earth day and 420 holiday. Brick!! U said Sushi?? Omg..I'm going to mow sushi tonite with my girlfriend kinda ex and her son cause its his birthday
Mines 4/26. Send me gifts everyone!  Have a great day peeps.
Ib


----------



## tripletotal

IB...power gardening for reps. Brick...grasscutting for time. Atom...killing it! Nice work, gentleman.

Me: walking on the beach. I did have to hike a couple miles to get there...


----------



## turbobusa

tripletotal said:


> Anybody have suggestions on how to train while a non-training family member is in town/staying with you?
> 
> I think I'm just going to have to do fast full body circuits for a few days, keep everything where it is and just avoid losing ground.



Don't deviate there is plenty of time for both in a day. 
They start fucking up gym time then that may spark some resentment. I'm a fucking jaggoff when my gym time does not happen. OR overtrain like a mfer prior to the arrival so you need plenty recovery time. That way you can eat and hangout. By then they will be sick of you and suggest you go hit the gym. T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok got obligations kinda in cheque.(Remember real iron heads always spell check as cheque. Ie . Ie corrospondance like this. Am I busy? Let me Cheque my calender. Got it? Ok chest and shoulders at patience place shortly.
Issue 5 is gonna be fire. Check out a few vids from training friends at the real gym in the powerlifting thread and one in motivational thread. My kind of peeps just like y'all. Did legs friday . held back again on squats but managed a killer nice even soreness that is still in full force. Gotta say I missed those checkins on the days I was gone. Kill it today either training or recovering. What else is there? Thanks, T...........


----------



## thebrick

OK fellow gym rats, hit legs today and now they feel a bit like jelly   LOL!  Should make for some good sleeping tonight.


----------



## turbobusa

Well there was a 3-4 hrs delay in training today. Still went ok. Not off the hook but not terrible.Remember that patience place reference? Well it is now official.
So back day monday....Think i need to be more diligent with hydration. 
Never use hydration mixes during training but considering it. Suggs on proven 
concoctions? Hope you guys have a relaxing evening and great start to your week. Man I'm antsy for that first full sun day on the beach. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Time for my cheque in lol.  As usual, just did some cardio today.  Taking care of some meal prep now and then gotta get into some school stuff. 

So we talk about how people tend to respond to us when we gain some size, well, last night I had some interesting encounters that I would have never had when I was smaller.  I had girls trying to buy me drinks, one chick I had to force away from me because I wasn't interested and she kept trying to make out with me, girls asking to to take pics with me and one girl that "claimed me" and was cock blocking me when I was with other chicks... Good times lol


----------



## Thunder46

Squats squats and more squats


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, I just drink plenty of water in the hours before the workout. I try to make a point to keep a glass around so I can chug it down. Makes a big difference and I am not dying for water during the workout. In the summer I may add a little glycerine to the water to hold a little more hydration.

Atom, gotta love it! You are rockin' it!

Thunder, glad you dropped in!


----------



## tripletotal

You guys are going to think I'm an idiot...I actually trained upper chest. Well, trained chest with a strong focus on upper chest. Tired of not having that wide look across from shoulder to shoulder. 

For hydration, I've been using 2 quarts of water with 6g leucine, 4g l-alanine, 3g glycine, 10g glutamine, 75mL coconut water and 75mL lemon juice. I drink a quart before my workout and a quart during. It sounds like a lot of water, but I've had no trouble keeping it down and felt fine.

There's stuff in there for recovery and anabolism, too. just the glycine, alanine, and coconut water are for hydration and cell volumization. And, obviously, the water.


----------



## turbobusa

I just seem to have to work at it. I know I drop 2.5 -4 lbs water in most wt work outs . Does not seem that much.  If you get a little dry 3-4 days straight with out 'Catching up  fully rehydrated then it gets to be a problem
My own fault getting too busy and not taking that big 20 seconds to chug some water. Thats lazy ass shit on my part.... T You know how sick I am of listening to fucking helicopters over my house at night?!


----------



## turbobusa

Oh wow forgot this was the what are you training thread not the go off on tangent and bitch thread. Anyway back tomorrow and it's gonna be a doozy.
Thanks for the recipe(s). Who the fuck killed who out there now? 
Dammit i'm logging off . As usual theres some shit going down out there. Got the copter parked over my block . You know they never catch anyone with those fuking noise makers.......................


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sunday..lmao.. Between turbo looking for a water recipe, atom and his cock blocking . Triple and his Dr.Kevorkian energy drink, to brick now who's horizontal with cramps , and Thunder focused as he always is whichbiabwhy hes swole, just made my shitty day great.. I sat and thot. One terrible thing to do.! I'm older a day soon and still trying to figure out what im doing. Sorry I could ramble shit all day. But I'm tired from being tired. But I'll snap out .Thanks for the great posts . Ib. .  Glad i Chequed in.. T is off the hook in cheque. Lol.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning one and all! Back day! A favorite for me . 
Gonna be the elusive doozy I hope. Sun is shine my pit bulls are smiling
basking in the sun. will be traing out of town wensday through friday.
Will be at one of my really long time buddies gyms this week.
He is good national level strong man . Won highland game national title last year. Should be fun. Guy is a moose. Be good to yourselves today and those you encounter. (i'm trying to work onmy short fuse problem) Holler back later.
IB go do some cardio too. Clear out the remnants of two calender days back..  T


----------



## tri-terror

I am fixing to go do some frame carrys and sled drags.  Maybe some deads too...


----------



## turbobusa

Well obtained the doozy via back day today . 20 heavy sets in 50 mins .
woah! like nausea and mega pump all rolled into one geezer on a mission.
Damn thats a fine feelin !    time too eat and putter around the garage.
Have a great day... T


----------



## AtomAnt

The thread is lively!!!! I love it.  

Triple, why not add in EAAs along with the other aminos?  We know the benefits of leucine, but there is a synergistic benefit when you have all of the EAAs in there.  John Meadow's talks about adding in extra glycine to the drink, but I haven't tried that yet.  

IB, you old fuck, stop bitching and move some weight LMAO! I love you 

Brick, I buy the liquid glycerol from True Nutrition and add that to my intra workout drink.  I also take about 30g pre-workout.  Seriously draws some water into your muscle and seems to make me swole as shit.  It is also incredibly sweet, so works as a sweetener, but because of its molecular strucutre it worn't spike blood sugar levels. 

Tri, glad you are back over here.  I saw your pics, dude, you look like a freak.  Awesome.

Turbo, nice shit.  20 sets in 50 mins has got to get that heart rate up...That is putting in some mother fu#kin' work.

I have chest, shoulders and tris tonight.  I've been emailing back and forth with Doc Scott (homonunculus) over the past two days and we made a few changes to my training plan and it has my blood pumpin' full throttle.  The plan is to really blow up my back, because my chest is growing like a weed but back has only improved marginally.  

I'll check back in with y'all later.  Time for me to bust outa this office.


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Shoulder has been nagging me all day since I got up, but I trained anyway. The heavier I go the more I can feel it grinding. Fuck. Got a good pump at least if no weight records were beat today on my side.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chequein in.. Head cleared up and did a wicked chest day and just about strangled some punk cause he walks by as im on incline bench doin work with a couple 105, hits his hip on my weight as he walks so close by so I toss the shit to the floor hopeing to hear a scream. I hear "oops" instead . I pointed to leave he tells gym mgr who's a friend and he's told to stay
In machine area. .so that lit me up and I continued on with my great chest day. 
The kid kinda puttered around gym like a broke dog.. Game on. Ib..
Maybe my fuse is short? My light switch is..


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, I was right with you on the short fuse. The way my attitude has been in the gym I probably woulda just flipped shit.  I've been training like one mean mother fucker.  

There is always this one dude at my gym who eyeballs me with this mean muggin' look and if I ask him how many set he had left on something just goes, don't fuckin' worry about, a few.  The dude is about 10 inches taller than me, not real built, but heavy... he is walking past me I just look at him him go, "You got a fuckin' problem?...Keep eyeballin' me like a homo, go ahead.."  

Yeah, game on.  Went up in my flye presses, crushed my rep range.  Went up in my shoulder presses, crushed my rep range. Went up in my dips, crushed my rep range.  I don't know what has gotten into me, but it is some serious positive motivation at the right times.  Inside the gym, I am a madman, outside of the gym I have nice sense of confidence.  

Brick, take it easy on the shoulder.  That is nothing to mess around with.  Stay loose and maybe train with a little higher rep range until it comes back around?


----------



## tripletotal

Yes...back day. Fucking love back day. Did some pretty fun snatch grip deadlift high pulls today. Since I started with these I actually get a pump in my rhomboids. Feels so freaking cool.

Tri-love the frame carries and sled work. Sometimes I go and play at my friend's powerlifting gym and those are some of my favorite toys. That and the 7' spring-tempered Texas deadlift bar.

Turbo- you're making me want to go back to the gym and fuck myself up! I left there exhausted today but you make me wonder if I even put in a real effort. Damn.

IB- sounds like you came out way on top in that little annoying encounter. A little experience and networking goes a long way.  it would have been cool to break that fucker's ankle, though. By accident, of course.

Brick! You gotta take care of yourself, man.

Atom- those EAAs are a good idea. They taste like shit though! Unless you found some that don't? Might try that glycerol, too. Dr. Kevorkian supplements, LLC. Congrats on the massive progress, too.


----------



## xmen1234

Squats, squats and more squats.  Donkey calves, And GHR's.  

Atom and IB, I hear you about the gym trash.  One day you're gonna have to take the trash out. lol

Triple- Snatch grip Deads. I've never done them, but I hear the really work that back.

Brick, try some of Atoms Chinese semen cream.  That shit really does work.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao.. X .. Semen cream?.. 
Gonna blast legs once I get out of this day called work. Now I realized why work is called work not "fun"..   Wherz u guys today. Cheque bounce so not on today. Well have a good one . T u out with the skinnys today at the gym brah?
Hit me up. . Ib.


----------



## turbobusa

Think i'm doing an arm day when wife gets back from skating. 
Back is done to a turn -crispy perfect even soreness .  A doozy for sure. 
Bout to eat and walk the poochies... Back later . T


----------



## tripletotal

Arm day in the beautiful PNW. Damn, it is a beautiful day. Gives me drive to get in and work hard as it's almost time to lose most of the clothes for a couple months.


----------



## thebrick

Back workout went great. Pulling is much easier on the shoulder vs. pushing.

Thanks for the support guys... this shoulder issue can get really old. I've learned to live with it.


----------



## turbobusa

Sounds like you are getting around it. It does suck but we adapt.. 
Glad you had a good one. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

tripletotal said:


> Arm day in the beautiful PNW. Damn, it is a beautiful day. Gives me drive to get in and work hard as it's almost time to lose most of the clothes for a couple months.



PNW for real? Clue.. where I am its blue sky and always rains..lol.if we neighbors quiet your dog.lol..
Did as told ..blasted legs with Jason after he rolled in from high school..now he is trying to show me what he's got.well I told him I'm still waiting to see as he screamed for help on our last set of squats which we did after a one hour preexhaust of hammys and quads..  He even tried to not do calves cause mommy called but upon inspection oh his cellphone it was a myth and I don't like fibbers. So I ignored him and he followed me like T's pooches follow him. Kids nowadays! Sheesh..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

So I've been in training for work with no computer all day...BLOWS big time! 

Glad you guys are gettin' it in.  Today is my off day and now I just have to finish a final this week and my semester is done. So close.


----------



## xmen1234

Good luck on that Final Atom.


----------



## tri-terror

I've been told by no less than three people that for strongman I need to work on front squats.
So I'm about to go crush them.  Then some leg press and leg curls.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Batteries seem to need recharging so today seems like a good time. Hope you guys hit it hard as usual , minimize the injuries , and have a blast as you do it. Sunny PNW rare site..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Off today. Leaving for some out of town work in the am -after i hit legs .
Yesterday was hectic city. Daughter got first new car . More credit tyed up as we were first not co. Well she need something with good fuel economy.
she ot a 2013 honda civik. Wife has to wait a min on a new harley now. 
Oh well such is life. Have great day. IB holler later.  T


----------



## tripletotal

Turbo, your daughter is a lucky girl...I've been driving for twenty plus years and have never owned a car less than 10 years old! Good luck on that exam, atom. Seems like you're a studious type, I'm sure you'll kick ass.

IB- another sunny day. I can see 4 volcanoes if I get up high enough.

5X5X5 again today. Gonna fucking destroy. I expect some people will be disturbed around me today. I love that zone when you are completely tuned in to what you're doing and nothing else even enters your perception. I'm going there.

Brick- do you use any joint support supps? I've not really gotten much from glucosamine/chondroitin, but there are a couple that people I know and trust swear by.

Interesting...front squats for Strongman. Guess that makes sense, with the picking up heavy shit in front of you, carrying and manipulating it they do a lot of.


----------



## thebrick

My day off today bros. Just holed up in the office working.

Triple, I have used joint support in the past. I could not tell much of a difference really. May be just me though.

You guys make some noise with the iron today.


----------



## Daveyjones

Today i had a fairly intresting work out squats, v squats, hack squats. But then something happend as i made my way over the the legs press machine i experinced something that was quite unique and painful. The most incredible back pumps of my entire life. I mean this is coming from a guy who has 2 fractured vertabra. Just amazing pain.  i realized i was pretty much usless when i couldn't leg press 3 plates, so i went home. But that wasnt all, i waited for a couple hours and went back to the gym to finish. Leg press, leg curls, leg extensions, bicep curls, hammer curls, iso db bicep curls, and cable curls. Then i was done so i did i two a day legs and biceps today. All in all a damn good work out, but best of all those wretched pumps went away


----------



## turbobusa

Legs at 1oclock . Training with my longtime best bud Jake. Jake is 60 .
Has fairly advanced MS. Trains week in and week out. Mostly smith work now as he can not stabalize bar on most movements . Left side heavily effected.
His body might be compromised but the guy has the heart of a lion. 
We first trained together around 1982.  We are gonna try for a doozy..
Have great day. If i don't talk with you guys I will be back sunday. 
Hold down the fort. thanks, T.....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Davey make sure u make that back strong with some good mornings..light till u get them right and machine back work and right before squat my new fav is to grab a large foam roller lay on it and roll up and down the back as you bend your knees up like a big rolling pin..dam feels good and pops back like a gentle baby..
Turbo hit me later so I know u arrived if u want..sounds like a great time. 1982.(woozy year in itself) lol..tell your bro westside hello
Me I'm jacked... I mean ready to rip iron...Hittin shoulder traps and even forearms .yeah almost time to start ripping city phone books for recycle..any rip one?  Ain't easy..  peace bruthas..runnin out tne style..have a great session bros..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks x and triple... It is basically 3 Havard business cases and two articles for each case that have to be broken down and used to create a global business strategy.  It is time consuming but not a mental strain.  I guess my GPA isn't too shabby (3.96/4.0 lol) one fuckin' B+. I am the definition of a pefectionist.

I'm back in my office today and we are busy as fuck, but I need to unwind, so I come here.  

Hit bis, forearms and back yesterday.  I did damn well.  Back is thickening up and abs are coming through a little better.  Overall health seems good and I seem to have some additional confidence, which tends to happen when shit is clicking with my training.  

Davey, take care of that back.  Sometimes I pinch a nerve back there or get tight and it can be from tight hip flexors and hamstrings.  Keep them loose and foam roll and stretch, stretch, stretch.


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, your friend is some great inspiration. Sometimes we take it for granted don't we? 1982... that takes me back. Where does the time go friend?

Hit shoulders and traps today. Went for the burn and not the heavy weight. Trying to save that right rotator. Its beed grinding and popping quite a bit.


----------



## tri-terror

Taking today off, maybe tomorrow too, although most likely I'll go do some overhead pressing, dips and DB rows tomorrow.  Sunday I'm going out to my boys farm to work on some actual strongman implements.  Dude has a 440lb stone!  Not that I can move that lol!  My smallest stone is going to be 240 at the meet so I need to see if I can do at least that right now.


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> Legs at 1oclock . Training with my longtime best bud Jake. Jake is 60 .
> Has fairly advanced MS. Trains week in and week out. Mostly smith work now as he can not stabalize bar on most movements . Left side heavily effected.
> His body might be compromised but the guy has the heart of a lion.
> We first trained together around 1982.  We are gonna try for a doozy..
> Have great day. If i don't talk with you guys I will be back sunday.
> Hold down the fort. thanks, T.....



1982 I was graduating high school, how old are you turbobusa


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit Turbo, I just saw that post with you training with your partner from back in 1982! That is awesome and the fact that he perseveres and doesn't let MS get the best of him is incredibly inspirational. 

I wasn't even a thought yet in 1982... damn.

Just hit some cardio and abs tonight.  Trying to unwind a bit and watch the draft.  I get stressed out way too easy.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thunder I was 82 too.. Talking Rick Springfield jessies girl as I was puttin the lumber to my prom date pre workout . 

Shoulders and traps today with the jr yetty.  We killed the session and finished with gnome style trap sets and behind back Dumbell shrugs ,and finished with v-rope high behind the head pulls with a pause..
Hit the foam roller to relax and unwind and called it good..  Turbos a silverback thunder .. Grecian formulas new rep..Holla t.. Lol..


----------



## turbobusa

I'm 51. Had a nice leg work out. Nothing heavy or gonna make me shit a blood clot but still decent. Nice gym I trained in today. Owner was very cool and hard core for sure. He won some state /regional stuff in the 90's .Looks very good still. Some of his guys just placed very well last weekend at some state show.
I had a sec to "borrow' a pc so thought I'd pop in . Friday 5am chest and shoulders at an out of town gym. Should be good. Keep at it .Be home in a few days. Yes you guys would dig ole jakester. Cool as they come. Thanks , T


----------



## xmen1234

I was 8 in '82.  Chasing girls and not knowing what to do with 'em when I caught 'em.

Cardio today, minus the dog.


----------



## tripletotal

This is such a great thread. I, look forward to reading it every day.

Off day today. Dad went home after being in town, staying at my house, for a week. I truly love the guy but it's still stressful and it built up. I needed a total break.

Back to the weights tomorrow. I like the idea of tri-terror's shoulder presses and dips plus i'm gonna add some good ab work in there.


----------



## Ironbuilt

tripletotal said:


> This is such a great thread. I, look forward to reading it every day.
> 
> Off day today. Dad went home after being in town, staying at my house, for a week. I truly love the guy but it's still stressful and it built up. I needed a total break.
> 
> Back to the weights tomorrow. I like the idea of tri-terror's shoulder presses and dips plus i'm gonna add some good ab work in there.



Would your dad like to join anasci and see how his nice wonderful son  speak about him.?   Ib


----------



## thebrick

Hit guns today. Felt great since my job has me really stressed.

Triple, I hear you on family. Took a vacation with my parents years ago and by the 3 day, I was ready for it to be over. I love em, but I need some space. Haven't done that again.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotta rest up being a year older makes me tired. T glad u with some hommies bro. Good ones hard to find . X, hope the dog eats your shoes ..triple , atom, Tri, thunder Take care of business and hit the steel hard brothers


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Would your dad like to join anasci and see how his nice wonderful son  speak about him.?   Ib



He would definitely not understand this place...at least not some of it.


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Gotta rest up being a year older makes me tired. T glad u with some hommies bro. Good ones hard to find . X, hope the dog eats your shoes ..triple , atom, Tri, thunder Take care of business and hit the steel hard brothers



Did indeed hit it hard. Couldn't walk right after legs, but still hit shoulders and then a shitload of dips. One of those strange workouts that just keeps going and you don't realize how much damage you're doing...until later. 

Happy birthday, IB. Its tough getting old. I might buy you a walker next year. Or one of these ridiculous things...


THE RACK™ Workout Station - All in One Gym - YouTube


----------



## AtomAnt

HOLY FUCK! I don't have any other words to describe tonight's leg session.  I actually just woke up off my couch after sitting down after my PWO meal. I think I had an otherworldly experience... So I started off with donkey calf raises on the smith and had a nice leg pump going on and then moved into the leg press (cybex squat press, which is a little different than a leg sled).  Hit 790lbs (not counting sled weight) for 12 reps, bumped it up wot 880lbs and did two sets, one of 10 and one of 9. Then came my WM. Hit 21 reps with 680, then dropped it 180lbs and did as many reps as possible and then did a few partials.  Did a second drop of 180lbs and grinded out as many deep reps as I could get then locked it out and did about 12 partials with a real slow negative. 

As spent as I was, I then had my stiff leg deadlift suicide set.  After doing a few warm-ups, I did 225 for 8 + 245 for 7 + 265 for 6  + 285 for 6.  There was no rest in the jumps between weights, just pyramiding up as soon as I failed. 

Stay good away from home Turbo.  We got Brick putting on the gun show and IB recovering from the elfin shoulder training. 

Chest, shoulders and tris for me tomorrow morning and then I have to do some yard work.  Let's see how many plants I kill this year lol


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> HOLY FUCK! I don't have any other words to describe tonight's leg session.  I actually just woke up off my couch after sitting down after my PWO meal. I think I had an otherworldly experience... So I started off with donkey calf raises on the smith and had a nice leg pump going on and then moved into the leg press (cybex squat press, which is a little different than a leg sled).  Hit 790lbs (not counting sled weight) for 12 reps, bumped it up wot 880lbs and did two sets, one of 10 and one of 9. Then came my WM. Hit 21 reps with 680, then dropped it 180lbs and did as many reps as possible and then did a few partials.  Did a second drop of 180lbs and grinded out as many deep reps as I could get then locked it out and did about 12 partials with a real slow negative.
> 
> As spent as I was, I then had my stiff leg deadlift suicide set.  After doing a few warm-ups, I did 225 for 8 + 245 for 7 + 265 for 6  + 285 for 6.  There was no rest in the jumps between weights, just pyramiding up as soon as I failed.
> 
> Stay good away from home Turbo.  We got Brick putting on the gun show and IB recovering from the elfin shoulder training.
> 
> Chest, shoulders and tris for me tomorrow morning and then I have to do some yard work.  Let's see how many plants I kill this year lol



That sounds epic! Congrats on the otherworldly experience, atom. I might give that approach a try next leg day. Careful with the plants. They have feelings, you know.


----------



## thebrick

Happy birthday Iron... as as I have said many times:
Getting older is not for pussies!


----------



## AtomAnt

Chest, shoulders and tris.... slammed chest and shoulders. Bu my logbook finally got the best of me on tris. I've had smith close grip bench in my rotation for a long time and have done well with it, but it is now time to part ways. I will come back to get my revenge one day.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoaaa now. .. Lotta old talk out there.!! Lol. appreciate the love for sure. Its hard to find ..thanks again.
Healed up.. Bamm.. Called the kid.. Said let's roll 730am ,. Amazingly got a hell yes text 
We did are warm up theraband shoulder sets. Ib a tad stiff.. 
We killed back with chins , assisted chins, seated row. V bar cable pulldowns.. Pops is warming up. Suitcase rows . And finished off with two hammerstrength plate loaded machines.. Both now sporting real lats not the imaginary kind we hit the foam rollers to relax the back. 
Atom sounds back on fire . Triples probably restin a shoulder and bricks prob out tanning his junk. Have a good saturday men. What u got for tomorrow???  Will see.. Peace and thanks again. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

Ah shit ! I missed your bday IB? Dammit. Hey hit my cell later today.
Still on the job up north. I'm at the gym right now about to warm then back.
Looking for a doozy.Super high stress this weekend. Wife called ballin friday 1130 am . The house next door was going up in a really bad fire. The fire dept saved our house(barely) by pumpin lot's of water where the flames were shooting out the windows next door onto our house. Some fire, smoke and water damage. Could have been much worse.Other house is total loss . I had to make a sprint home from job site.Ended with a major full blown migraine- a scary one. Got back here yesterday. About to train now need my fix...I'll be home late tonight.
You guys have a great day. I'm gonna doozy huntin in 3.2.1.    T


----------



## Elvia1023

Turbo I was just a thought in my parents minds in 1982  Today I am gonna train chest, shoulders and tri-ceps. Been resting as I had a brutal session with legs yesterday. I felt rough yesterday but it had been planned all week so had to go. Every part of my leg is sore as I trained them atleast 1 hour 30 mins. I was doing 40 reps on the leg press. Last set was 12 plates total for 54 reps  I put a video of it in my log... my first ever video  Gonna start dbol soon so that should bump on the plates for similar reps.


----------



## tripletotal

Turbo, glad to hear everybody is ok there and your house is alright. Man, that's messed up.

My wife suffers incredible migraines (well, she did) and we have going a number of ways to manage them, even stop them in their tracks. Pm me if interested.

training back and biceps tonight, after I catch ”pain and gain.” Might be good for a little motivation. Dwayne Johnson got big and cut for this role I hear. Don't have cable, so haven't seen the commercials, just know I want to see it, and I get tickets for free.

Enjoy the day, gentlemen!


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, sorry to hear that. Just glad it was not worse and everyone is OK now. You never know, none of us do.

Hit legs today. Fried my old ass today for some reason. Still smiling though.


----------



## Elvia1023

Damn sorry to hear about this. Must be horrible for your neighbours. Atleast everyone is safe though. Speak soon.




turbobusa said:


> Ah shit ! I missed your bday IB? Dammit. Hey hit my cell later today.
> Still on the job up north. I'm at the gym right now about to warm then back.
> Looking for a doozy.Super high stress this weekend. Wife called ballin friday 1130 am . The house next door was going up in a really bad fire. The fire dept saved our house(barely) by pumpin lot's of water where the flames were shooting out the windows next door onto our house. Some fire, smoke and water damage. Could have been much worse.Other house is total loss . I had to make a sprint home from job site.Ended with a major full blown migraine- a scary one. Got back here yesterday. About to train now need my fix...I'll be home late tonight.
> You guys have a great day. I'm gonna doozy huntin in 3.2.1.    T


----------



## AtomAnt

Holy shit turbo...I'm really sorry to hear that, but at least you and your family are fine. 

Did my cardio today and finished my final. Pretty stoked.  Now I have a few weeks off with less stress.  

Keeping it short, need to catch some rest.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow..just plain WOW!! I know the feeling but I was in my only ever bought house on fire.. sheer terror.. Sorry I missed ya T..too late now..maybe? 
Kid woke me up text in lets go at 8am. I told him u should experience a hangover so the old man can rest
He picked me up.by honking out fron
I was ready..we did cardio  bi / tris and foam roller myofascial release cause I was sore. Now I do the roller everyday..love it as it pushes the prop knot deeper in my ass.
Triple..I can just imagine your migrane relief..some four way therapy with 3 hookers..only u..
Have a good nite.  You guys are great.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! I have insurance guys and such coming here later .
It's sunny and beautiful out today. Before they come I'm heading to the gym for quick arm day. Where would we be without the gym? Thanks for concerns .
Gonna just turn it into a little bump in the road. Hope all had a great weekend .
Life is good . Keep your chin up . What's everyone else training today????
Thanks , T............


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Turned out good. Didn't quite max out the weight to save the shoulder. Its about damage control some days...

Glad you are feeling positive Turbo!


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, that is an incredible attitude to have.  Not many people can look at things with that perspective. 

Brick, just keep on sticking it out brother.  Hopefully that shoulder turns for the better one of these days.

I had a pretty solid bis, forearms and back session despite forgetting my tunes.  I did really good on back, and although I had an insane burn and wicked pump in my bis, I only tied what I got last time.  It seems like me arms, both bis and tris need a change in exercises.  Not a bad thing, it is just that time.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had a night off due to a council ordinance meeting . I swear i already said this so now I'm worried about alzheimers.. Maybe I never sent . Lol.


----------



## turbobusa

Think it's time we both play with some nootropics? ..   Anytime I hear council,
or any govt references I wince. Ther are some c-suckers in govt that need a 
serious golf club treatment.  No training today. Was an arms ony quickie yesterday. Man that feels good.  Maybe I can regain some of the 4 iches or so I've lost off my arms post mc accident... Lol.   Have my grandchild and wife to hangout with today. It's in the 80's here today and tomorow.   
Legs wensday.... All have a great day....... T     Big brick how's that shoulder 
doing??? Thanks, T


----------



## tripletotal

Glad the see the positive mood around here!

Got waylayed from training Sunday cause the gym was closed! I hadn't even thought if that happening. Anyway, did back and biceps yesterday and will do chest and triceps today.

Thanks all for keeping me accountable. 

More later. Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## chrisr116

Leg day today....


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, please man, don't hate me for working for the government.   I would say that i am not one of the D-bags, but there are plenty of them around.  Just sit around and collect their salary and don't do a damn thing.  It fuckin' kills me.... My dream professional would be own a gym, but I'd have to find a prime location and at least where I live the market is saturated and I want to cater towards real athletes and bodybuilders (like the gym I grew up training in). 

Gonna hit some cardio today and do some tanning.  I am thinking about picking up some MT2...who knows.

Legs tomorrow. Get to it y'all


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today, my favorite workout. Always look forward to that one and it was a good one. Love that back pump.

Turbo, shoulder feels better today. I'm rolling with it.


----------



## Sylva

Training legs today. No carb day so it'll be brutal but worth it!


----------



## tripletotal

Chest and triceps today. Got to train with an experienced but younger guy and was able to help him a lot with his technique. It was a very cool training session.

So freaking busy at work it's ridiculous! Short updates and late! At least I'm getting my training done.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. still cleaning up a bit from the fire next door. Working out of town thurs thru saturday. AA I meant the powers that be . The ones licensed to fuck joe public at every turn. Some 9 iron therepy fix that right up. 
Sylva welcome again. hope you become a regular here at the bricks check in.
This is one of my favorite spots here at anasci. Cool motivating guys one and all.I start spelling and adding backwards in ketosis . Wheels on no carbs .
fucking madman. Love it . That takes some fortitude brother... 
Legs tomorrow. still very light squats . Nothing heavy yet but slowly working on it. Everyone have a great day! Own that shit!   T


----------



## thebrick

No training today for me either... just working. Big changes happening with my job so I am trying to map my next step. Fuckin' stressful.


----------



## Thunder46

We are doing HIIT sprints on the track


----------



## Ironbuilt

Welcome silva to a cool location of anasci. Stick with us or smack talk comes into play.. . Turbo.. Ib back.. What's that mean?  Means he is on a holy terror to ball bust his back after reading growth thread of Tri terror and Elvia because Ib needs some new shock training with mind blowing weights that even blew his mind today. No more gentle ben here. I found strength like I didnt know I had . Back got swole , no imaginary lats and I swear the door got narrower than when I came guys. .. Tore it up.. Atom no sorrys needed a dime is a dime no matter how you earn it. ..( please send contest win or I may change my mind ). Lol. Triple so the gyms closed .. Imagine that...sun was out too I bet. Hmmmmm.. Brick rest those boots bro.. Outside .. I'm changing my tune so be watching.. May is heavy all month. Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Gotta keep it short tonight.  Hit legs but got a wicked stomach ache right now and need to lay down.  Uhhgggg! Why does this shit keep happening to me!?!?!


----------



## tripletotal

Leg day for me, too. enjoyed some explosive reverse lunges with the barbell for a change up. Once they get heavy and you get tired, it's a scary ride!

I know, IB, it sounded like an excuse, but it really was closed and I just sold my garage gym. I never used to have to worry about a gym being closed, but this one closed at 8! 

AA...hope you feel better, bro, and figure out what the problem is. Leg work and a bad stomach definitely do not mix!

Brick, sorry to hear about the stress. A good training session sure does take me away when i'm freaking out.

Thunder, nothing good comes from HIIT on the track. Well, except great Cardio, explosiveness, and strength.


Be well, friends.


----------



## AtomAnt

Lame-O cardio day... I was feeling like crap with my stomach all day and I asked my acupuncturist if there is something he can do.  He told me to come by after work since his afternoon was open.  Well he placed a few needles below my knees (where he said was a trigger point for nausea) and then placed a few on my stomach and attached some electrodes.  Amazingly I got up and the nausea was gone! Pretty freaking cool.


----------



## chrisr116

I ended up doing heavy trap training and calves also.  It was really an off day, but I wanted to lift.

Atom Ant, what does your acupuncturist charge?  I would like to try it myself.


----------



## thebrick

Delts and traps today. Not too bad. Hooked up with an old training partner today,. He's been out for a while with his job and he's happy to be pushing some iron again. A good training partner is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## tripletotal

thebrick said:


> Delts and traps today. Not too bad. Hooked up with an old training partner today,. He's been out for a while with his job and he's happy to be pushing some iron again. A good training partner is worth their weight in gold.



That is true...if I had some gold, I would totally trade it for a good training partner!

Shoulders today for me, too. Only had 45 minutes, so I got all the work in with almost none of the rest time. Turned from what I thought would be a shitty, rushed session into a very cool trip to the "zone." Redirected the stress caused by a flaky employee into a good rage against gravity. Win.


----------



## AtomAnt

chrisr116 said:


> I ended up doing heavy trap training and calves also.  It was really an off day, but I wanted to lift.
> 
> Atom Ant, what does your acupuncturist charge?  I would like to try it myself.



My insurance covers 20 sessions per year depending on where it is done.  My acupuncturist is at the U. of Maryland center for Integrative Medicine during the day and runs his own practice as well.  Insurance doesn't cover it at his own practice, but it is only $50.  So once I use up my insurance sessions, I'll just pay out of pocket to see him.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sounds great Atom. I'm looking into some accu too.. Glad to see everyone did some conditioning one way or another..except me who had confusing day off thinking I should go to the gym but then again I needed to refueling..you know what I'm talking about..? I'm still confused..lol. Chris .Triple .Brick ,Atom .T if ure out there have a great Friday.  Shoulders today .hope it will stop my confusion and anxiety.
Xmen where u ? Dog dragging u around like it should ?


----------



## tripletotal

In the mood to pick up heavy shit today. Deadlifts and nothing else. No accessory work, nothing but pulling until my body and brain both admit defeat. I will pay for it tomorrow, but I don't care today. I have no idea why, but I feel like I could PR today.

I wish everyone a fantastic Friday and an awesome weekend.

Pretty sure I got this pic from the "best ass" thread on this board...inspiring.


----------



## turbobusa

Legs were pretty good. almost a doozy . Little too much time between w/o's
so my grooove wasn't feeling to groovy squatting . Was talking with another guy that was sqautting he is expecting his first ton total as a 220er next weekend at uspf nationals. Nice total in single ply.. Chest/shoulders tomorrow.
All have a great night. Make sure you check out newsletter 5 it's ready for reading . My bud Tommy Harrison could use some tips on thickening up LOL. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Triple that's a snatch and jerk move there bro...T glad ure back on bro . Kinda odd when u aren't .. Glad to hear you are doing squats after a few ordeals u fell into., so don't be so hard on yourself and eat a steak ..
Shoulder day and traps.  Went pretty well doing a few different movements to strengthen my rotators up because after the surgery I visualize rippage in bad dreams and no way do I need that .. Sheesh.. Girl I've been talking smack too that can talk it better back at me  kinda thinks Ib is her buddy but she's more a friend than a slam dunk persay. You know when she's asking number for plumbing repairs to her apt complete somethins up and then wanting to do legs. Monday. Well, nah.. I run tempo and no time to chit chat .. I'll sell her to anyone? Lol. Have a great night . T  I hit u up ltr.


----------



## AtomAnt

Glad to see you guys gettin' it done!

I'm feeling a little better today but have been drinking shakes and having EAAs all day because it is hard to eat. I was really surprised at my session tonight. Crushed every exercise! Chest, best my previous reps by 4, shoulders, beat it by 5 and tris, went up 10 lbs and tied last time. 

IB, that is funny you saying that the girl you are seeing can talk shit back. The girl I just started seeing is the same way. I love it lol 

Take it easy my brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today. Better than I was expecting. Dealing with my shoulder issue. Broke down and took a Mobic this AM with the coffee. Getting a little older ain't for pussies.


----------



## turbobusa

Ok started my day with wife screaming that my male pitts were locked up scrapping hard. Man that was bitch getting them apart. Talk about stinking!
They always smell horrible if they get into a clash . Nuff of that . Getting ready for chest and shoulders at the patience place.   Need a good one. 
Check back later... T


----------



## tripletotal

Atom, i'm feeling your pain. Had something not so good to eat this afternoon and feel like I could vomit any moment since. Fuck.

Good thing it was a rest day.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow..looks like Brick and I had an arm day together today. Mine were so beautiful and took well care of me I kissed them with love. 
Don't see where turbo popped back in so let's all hope his lightswitch hasn't been hit by pitbulls making him jon bobbits twin. Shesssh. Talk about an inny..  
Prepping for cinco de mayo tonite . .ib


----------



## turbobusa

Cinco is huge here IB ...  Nah the L.S. still intact ---"snick".
Ok heading to quads for back.. Need a doozy... Bituminous combustible needs to give me a holler today.. 
Everybody have a good day... Yesterday was a dooozy.
Was weak as hell from leg work the day before. Nerves in damaged 
shoulers and arms get inflamed from BB squatting some times(i.e. getting old aint for pussies) 
Talk with you guys in a while....... TTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phew.. t .. Intact is good.. Today I'm going to tuck the toggleswitch down to off and kinda relax.. Feelin a little sore at inner arm elbows so not into a tear cause I've been going more balls out than usual and it works . Ive actually lost a little hotdog fat on my gut not that I have a bunch but sheesh.. Ib on ab6000 commercial?  Not too soon.. Burn a taco everyone.. Ib


----------



## thebrick

Hit the legs today and I am already feelin' it. Shoulder has settled down for now... go figure... but I'll take it!

Monday coming brothers! Get ready!


----------



## turbobusa

Doozy  to say the least . suprised myself with the back workout.
Lot of heavy sets(for me) in a short amount of time..
Tomorrow  all arms with some calves thrown in for good measure.... T


----------



## tripletotal

Nausea moved on down and through...seems to be letting up now. Gonna go deep into a 5X5X5 tomorrow. Hope everybody enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## tri-terror

What up peoples.  Hit a bunch of shit today.  Did my overhead press work and bench work today as well as some assistance work.  DB press, DB rows, chins, wide grip pull downs.


----------



## AtomAnt

Triple, it must have been something I ate that turned my stomach over.  It lasted for a few days so i am thinking I had some undercooked food or something that might have caused a little food poisoning 

Hit some cardio in the morning yesterday and went out for Cinco De Mayo with a new chick I've been seeing.

Legs tonight and I already have anxiety building, oh boy.


----------



## Thunder46

Killed legs last night 4 rounds of a giant set, rest only enough time not to puke

leg ext
leg press
single leg squat
walking lunges with db squats at the end of each


----------



## Ironbuilt

Boy its leg day central here in Brick town..

Elipical to warm up the iron drive train
Good mornings and seated low back machine to ready the drive shaft..
5 sets of 9 Leg presses up to 20 plates.now trucks purrin
Leg extentions for the shocks
Seated and single legged hammy curls for the leap springs
Standing calves for strong u joints
And this truck has been sasquatched out.. u heard me.. bully up to the weights and I can't is no option...peace..


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest today. Good one. One of those days where it fell into place. Started with bench, on to DB presses, flyes and then on to negatives on the Hammer Machine.


----------



## AtomAnt

Thunder, those giants sets sound sexy! 

IB, the yetti gods are proud of you for upholding their mighty name. 

Brick, does that mean the shoulder is starting to come around? That would be great!

So I got down and dirty...I decided to drop a few pounds to see if that would finally help relieve some of pain in my hands and feet and it has helped, but the downside, gravity is now a fucking asshole! 

Calves and hammies were pretty standard but I was doing my squats with this guy Eaton Cracks 800! | Powerlifting Watch .  We don't do the same stuff since he is powerlifter, but we try to train around the same time because we both have a few screws loose when it comes to training. 

When I squat with him, I go deep for damn sure and I am freaking feeling it.  I came up just shy of 20 reps with 270lbs, which is pretty good considering I dropped some weight and was getting ass to grass.


----------



## tri-terror

Going to bed.  Then deads and posterior chain shit tonight.


----------



## chrisr116

Chest day today....


----------



## AtomAnt

Holy hell....DOMS out the ass, litterally. Cardio is going to blow today.


----------



## Big-John

Back day today..


----------



## thebrick

planning on back myself mid afternoon.

Atom, its more like damage control. Basically I am down to bone on bone in the shoulders so I have some good days and I have some bad days. My ortho doc is amazed I can still and do train. I just want to put that shoulder replacement off as long as I can, if at all. I find if I lighten up on the weight I don't get near the grinding sensation in there, so I figure that has to be good. My heavy pushing movements days are done.


----------



## thebrick

Back went great! That's my favorite territory and still is after all these years. Walked outside into the parking lot smiling and pumped.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick u ever try adequan or pentosan? Or you past the point for any cartilidge stimulation builder? Glad u killed it back day. Its a favorite of mine too. 
I'm on a recoup day and going to make sure my gramma trims my plants correctly. She was a ag teacher in highschool and loves to garden so I let her help. Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> planning on back myself mid afternoon.
> 
> Atom, its more like damage control. Basically I am down to bone on bone in the shoulders so I have some good days and I have some bad days. My ortho doc is amazed I can still and do train. I just want to put that shoulder replacement off as long as I can, if at all. I find if I lighten up on the weight I don't get near the grinding sensation in there, so I figure that has to be good. My heavy pushing movements days are done.



Either way, it is great that you are finding ways to work around it and not letting it hold you down.  There is much to learn from those who have been in this game for that long.

Cardio was a bitch tonight... just pushed through despite the insanely sore legs.  

I'm digging the progress I'm getting right now.  Things really seem to be tightening up fast and bodyweight has stayed pretty much the same after the initial weight drop.  

Be good tonight fellas


----------



## tripletotal

Very decent chest day...was asked to train chest with a friend so that changed me from the 5x5x5.

I've never been a strong bencher, but have really been into the higher reps lately and not being hurt. Still, I just felt good today and hit 255 X 5, 265 X 5, 275 X 2. Not bad considering my PR is 315 and I haven't been training for strength per se.

Good to see that, except for some soreness, everyone seems to be doing well. Gotta be up at 0530, so signing off. Have I mentioned that this new job is hectic?


----------



## turbobusa

Hey hey ! had a hot minute to check in. Out of town job til friday night . Trained legs this morning early before work. Nice workout. Chest shoulders tomorrow
5am. Be home friday night. Good to see you guys are staying on point .
Hey IB i'm gonna put stranglehold on the music thread for ya when I get home friday... Have a great finish to your week guys... T


----------



## thebrick

Rested today and put my nose to the office grindstone.

IB, I have not tried either of those but at this point its tempting. Usually the Mobic helps a lot. It takes a while to kick in, but when it does, it lasts a long time. Good tip, thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt

T that would be quite fitting sir..lol..sheesh mma in the west coast streets is rough on an old bird..Brick or whoever check out preracehorse.com and click on pentosan ..they have pentosan at Dr exact same as this giddyup stuff..let me know if you guys feelings on it .adequan has some odd sides possibly so that  am on the fence..
Today was chest day and somehow last evening I pulled my left forearm and right wrist today was on fire.
Chest was hexpress/ flys to 80
Decline hammer str 405
Incline hammer 305
Dumbbell pullovers to 110
Dips and my wrist gave me havoc so hopped on seated HS plate loaded dips
Cardio for 30min..
Hope u guys have a good nite..ib


----------



## tripletotal

Back and biceps today. Plenty of heavy BB rows and wide grip pullups blahblahblah...now I have that "my shoulder joints are so tired they don't want to exist" feeling inside. Win.

IB...damn, those are heavy sets. Nice work.

Edit: fuck cardio. Lol.


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn, IB, that is some nice work! 

I rocked shit tonight! Chest, shoulders and tris.  Wicked, wicked pump and was huffing and puffing and dripping sweat.  The reps were tough, but I pushed through and I am feeling it big time. 

Oh, and my legs are still sore as shit from monday.  damn, that was a badas workout.


----------



## thebrick

You guys are rockin' it! Freakin' love it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Charles Ramsey Cleveland Hero Uncut interview - YouTube






. 



Hey T is this your neighbor bro
.this is halarious ..


----------



## tri-terror

I'm stocking up on anabolics


----------



## tri-terror

Nectar of the gods


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders today, lots of flies and lighter presses… volume

IB, I am curious about the pentosan? Do you know anybody that's used it? Been doing some life enhancing research.


----------



## tripletotal

My house...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam what is this bricks cook house ? Lol..looks good u two thanks as I'trying to alter my Sasquatch hip curves and u post food..
Brick I'm about 60% ready to do some..I asked T but he's on this sabatocol out working not tending to me.  Well u too....now i know its used in women for sore vagina muscle or some shit ..but also rebuildz joints ..so ignore the vagina ..
Will ask my nurse chik so she can say I'm nuts but if her vagina is sore I bet shed use it brah...patience..
Meanwhile ..sore from mma street issue but had a great bi/tri  sesson and now my wrists are more sore..but hey gotta die trying right?  Have a good night / day / whatever time it is..gonna see if I can hurt a vagina..ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

U guys hoard those recipes like my gramma hoards plastic containers.post that 
At recipes u lazy bumms..triple is that some nuclear cooker ?  Cuisinart ..aren't we cool....brah.


----------



## Ironbuilt

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE!! FOUND T RUN'n THIS FIT CAMP.
Said to tell everyone all is well and casseroles are killer!


Senior Fitness Exercises Online -- Chair Exercises for Older Adults - Island Style - YouTube


----------



## LuKiFeR

hahaha. nice IB.

and guys......quick freeze some of that grub and overnite it plz.

i huuungry


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> U guys hoard those recipes like my gramma hoards plastic containers.post that
> At recipes u lazy bumms..triple is that some nuclear cooker ?  Cuisinart ..aren't we cool....brah.



Yeah, best slow cooker on the market, IMO. Not that eexpensive, either, and leaves plenty of time for sex and other activities while food cooks.

Crushed a good kettlebell workout yesterday...leading a class and had to show em how it's done. Getting ready for a great summer and don't want any flab hanging around.

Yeah, I can post up some recipes. It's Mrs.Triple that takes care of most of my caloric needs, so I'll get them from her. I believe that one is from "paleo slow cooking" cookbook.

Enjoy the day, gentlemen!


----------



## turbobusa

tri-terror said:


> Nectar of the gods



Dammit TT! I'm hungry as a mo and you have that pic up. Buddy I can take down 2-3 of the peaches or cherry and want more. 
Love that stuff .... T


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Brickster I'm on the same mission with the joints as you are . Our bud IB
is like the research master. We'll talk. Man I'm glad to be home for the weekend.Trained in a great gym up in wis.. Ok leaving now for back. 
Was going to rest a day but fuckit . It's on! check with ya's later.. 
T


----------



## thebrick

Its Friday so that means the gun show in Bricktown. Went real nice.

Turbo, that sounds good. Information is power. I'm to the point of not leaving any stone unturned.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey guys!! How are we doing buddy ol pal..hope I put up your correct training vid T cause u know me and a computer..little short strokes sure mess things up sometimes.. 
So I did some HIT on my back today., joints and odd cramps or who knows what go up my neck and back of my head..anyone ever had that feel?  Like a cramp or some shit..Im working on pento info so stay tuned.  Thanks triple for any recipes now if I can find someone to cook it..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Arms sometime today. Lot's of running around to do. Nice back w/o yesterday.
Check with ya's later.. Have a good one (or two if your IB) everyone. 
T


----------



## Thunder46

HIIT for today (sprints) look out everyone old man on the track


----------



## tripletotal

We should have an old guy workout convention at a gym somewhere and run all the kids out by outlifting them. 

Kettlebells this am, squats plus assistance work later. Gonna start a new cycle here soon and hopefully make some significant strength progress along with another 15 lean pounds. With luck and hard work, a whole new set of PRs is on the way. Fuck being old...


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey guys...been away for a few days. Still getting it done, but have just been running all over the place. A new girl I'm seeing lives a good bit away, so that's been tying me up. It's all good tho, as long as I get my time to train I'm a happy man.

I'm taking my mom out tonight for Mother's Day. She's in the medical field and no dummy when it comes to bodybuilding... Her response when she saw me, "You're on something..." I laughed.

Trained legs today... Freakin' can't walk now haha

Glad to see all you guys hitting it hard


----------



## turbobusa

Good to see you all puttin in your time with some punch to it. 
good arm workout . Fast bi tri supersets. About 12 s sets .
off tomorrow.Eating good later . On the run for a while .
IB i'll be hollerin but it'll be late . Have to run up to the north side.. 
Thanks, T.........


----------



## Ironbuilt

Man I ache everywhere . But I can't miss the gym so I went and did light weight HIT for my chest and went ok . Since the street mms workout my wrists and forearms seemed pulled or strained. I think I may take off my first week in year or so and recoup. Something isn't jivin but ill be ok and will still do Cardio everyday and see who's doing what . So now Atom is addicted to interstate women , rule of thumb .. Make them drive to you.. Lol. Dam kids don't learn huh? T ,brick and triple..not that ure old just golden.. Ib.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. Active rest . Nice long dog walk a bit later.. M-days dinner at mother in laws. Remember momma today ...     T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Me too.. r&r and will call mommy asap and will go look for lonely hot  single mommy as I walk around the lake so I can have dinner.


----------



## tripletotal

The only problem with moms is kids. I haven't quite reconciled that part yet. They do love some attention, though. 

Rest day today, preparing for a good 5 days of hard training this coming week. Love the rest day...makes me crave the gym so much more.

Edit: couldn't help myself. TNE fueled full body superset workout. Love the pain of heavy walking lunges. Completely smashed now. Got that afterglow...and can feel good about relaxing on the couch for the rest of the night.


----------



## turbobusa

Ironbuilt said:


> Me too.. r&r and will call mommy asap and will go look for lonely hot  single mommy as I walk around the lake so I can have dinner.



Milf does a body good........T


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, you're right man, I need to make her come down to my place more.  I hope everyone treats their momma well today.

Hit some cardio this morning and after a nasty leg workout yesterday, this was not fun.  I'll bet I looked like a fish out of water gasping for air doing those sprint intervals. Oh well, no one ever said it was easy....


----------



## thebrick

Hope everyone had a good Mom's Day!! 

OK Bros, Monday is about to roll around and we are going to move some serious iron! Right? See you at the gym!


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick good morning! Same to the rest of you mutts... 
Legs in a little while looking for the doozy today. I noticed since I have been 
able to squat again abeit very lightly, gains are coming every week for the whole body. The old adage get that squat moving and the rest will follow is 
one I find very true. The absolute king of movements. DL's would be next. 
so today i'm gonna see if I can lay the wood to it. You all do the same... T


----------



## turbobusa

Ah yeah thats the w/o I was looking for... Doozy...chest shoulders  early am tuesday. Out of town for work til thursday night..WTF nobody trained yet today?? Oh well i'm off into the relaxin and eatin part now...
Get a good one... T


----------



## Thunder46

Monday is national chest day with some tri's


----------



## thebrick

Just back and drinkin' a protein shake after a great chest workout!  My training partner went fishing in south Louisiana this past weekend and brought me back some crawfish and redfish. Hell yeah.

Back on the list for tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

Little chest, shoulders and tris today.  Added in a new triceps exercise to see if I can break them out of a rut.  Doing high incline smith close grip bench.  Bringing you elbows in close and under the bar feels like it hits the tris really nice and these seem like they are going to great exercise added to the arsenal.

My GI is still messed up.  Every day is an adventure.  I am going to the gastroenterologist tomorrow to see what is going on.  

Be good y'all


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well so I'm a late entry today Monday after milf day.she never wanted to leave so out came the cialis made rebar before work. Glad to hear someones doing something and atom i hope u get a good gut check bro.. I know it sure bugs you.so I'll think positive for ya . 
I'm a rehab break week till friday at noon then it's balls out psycho tossin massive HIT for two weeks straight .Today I couldn't sit after work before an out a town meeting so gym I went. Different time than usual.bad and good at that time. Just did one hour Cardio , 30 treadmill .. No I dont run so don't ask.. 30 min highest angle elliptical..no i don't run don't ask.. 
Did abs and did robe pulldown with abs and the dam cable or some shit left black marks on my skull so I walked around like a mechanic from speedy lube so of course the women ran like mofos . I didnt fn know till I drained my lizard and washed my hands looked In the mirror and saw a Fkn human skunk. Week starting off well.. Got court wed thru fri till noon. So no tne , suspension , m1t that may spike Ib's frustration level under oath.  Tomorrow I'm doin Cardio and (OFGO). = optical female glute observation x 1 hour..Ib


----------



## tri-terror

Suns out, guns out!


----------



## thebrick

Back today...all free weights. Old School Style too baby!


----------



## chrisr116

Shoulder day, prob my favorite workout.


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, LMAO! Optical female glute observation...hahaha! 

I did my cardio today.  So gastro said that my IBS is just really fucking bad and I likely have an H. Plyori infection.  Going to get a breath test done to see if that is the case.  He also gave me prescription to help with my IBS, so hopefully this is it...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok had a serious OFGO.. I mean almost rebar enforced raw no Ed preworkout drip drip.I'm on Elipitcal minding my quiet little business with a row of treadmills up front . One directly in front of me as I had my lure out. Up comes this cute little cottonshort honeybee... She ran so I ran for first time on elliptical almost in pulmonary distress from her hard little ass bouncing like a deer.optical workout complete. Did u see where I said I ran? Never did catch her I even said who's your daddy... Kdn.. I'm no perv.. 
Glad brick got out the concrete sears weight and TT ,Chris and Atom are kicken ass .I'll train u guys in OTGO yetty style soon.Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey found this vintage video of Brick,Turbo, Atom,Thunder Chris , and thunder . 

2013 Hyundai Santa Fe Super Bowl Ad - YouTube






. 

Ts the one with the bear..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Today I had first series of a court trial so I'm grouchy and now more grouchy because no one is here besides me today. I know t is doing work , atom work and gut check.  Hey T Hows the carrot crop buddy ol pal? 
Ok back to my 12 Oz curls . Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, I was just rolling on the ground as I read your post about the little cardio bunnies! Too good!

Shit and that video is good too...I needed a laugh today brother.

Well the furlough notices were sent out today.  Everyone where I work has been mandated to take one day of leave without pay ever week until September. And that shit adds up!

So I was pissed off as hell and trained like a fucking lunatic.  Took care of bis, forearms and back and really torched that shit.  Doc Scott has me doing some new stuff and it beat the piss out of me...


----------



## tripletotal

Triple here surfacing for a breath...been hitting training nice and hard in between crazy busy workload. I work at a fucking gym. You'd think it would be easy to work out!

Did a crazy high intensity full body workout with too much legs and core today. Like IB running...it was ridiculous, but had to happen. My training is not really on any track lately but at least good and intense and I'm getting leaner. Got to get back to where the 25 year olds are accessible again. I miss those bodies.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. Atom knew ude dig that one. She made rebar bro. Fer shizzle.. Hey triple long time no see..here I am 114 am studying shit 4 yrs ago. U know the amount of brain cells lost in 4 yrs. Lots.. Lol.. Hey guys  I ran into Brick ,turbo, and Tri Terror. Look at their new type a training.I mean lazy boy has been beat down!!  
    

Chair Gym As Seen On TV Chair Gym Commercial - YouTube


----------



## thebrick

IB, that video was hilarious! Love it! I may pick up some tips from that workout video too   LOL

My job has me swamped. Hoping to hit some shoulders todays, so we'll see. Got my fingers crossed


----------



## thebrick

I hit shoulders after all. It took a while to warm up the old man's rotators but I did get a good burn at the end. Killed the shrugs. Guns tomorrow.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool brick.. See I knew you'd be here. Atom and triple will too . As for turbo I google earthed his iPod .. Check this out bro.. He said he likes pencil shorts so he's gonna be on this supplement. 

UNDERWEAR 101: "SPANXS, G-STRANGS AND BODY SHAPERS!" - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im still in court btw. Friday I'm free.  So
I may place an order with T for a pencil thong
Spanx because I been eating junk under stress..I did lick my fingers and touched the defense councils donuts .. Fkrs...


----------



## Thunder46

Had to take a nap after work then hit legs felt great I think I will start taking naps before every workout


----------



## AtomAnt

I really wish today was a training day...I just did cardio and abs.

I got some great news.  There are several types of funding that people get paid from at the branch I work out of and the furloughs only impact the people that are paid from certain accounts, which is based on the type of program you work under.  Because of what I do, I am not going to be furloughed! I was really bumming yesterday when they said everyone was getting furloughed, but things have turned around.


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool brick.. See I knew you'd be here. Atom and triple will too . As for turbo I google earthed his iPod .. Check this out bro.. He said he likes pencil shorts so he's gonna be on this supplement.
> UNDERWEAR 101: "SPANXS, G-STRANGS AND BODY SHAPERS!" - YouTube



12:08 in the video...holy shit. 

Atom, good to hear you're gonna get to keep working and earning!

Got into a chest and biceps war today with one of the trainers on my team at work. Tore shit up! Nothing like a good training partner.


----------



## thebrick

That's great news Atom!

Its Friday gentlemen. You know what that means… guns!


----------



## Big-John

Yelp Its arm day for me!


----------



## turbobusa

Hey guys. Got sick as F out of town working. Shivering and sweating in 85 degree sun.had to cut it short. Got home and yesterday learned the 
"locals" were planning an ambush on my son that just moved in.
They thought he was LE and posted his pics all over instygram or some shit like 
face book. My daughter happened to see it. There was a real possibilty 
of one of these kids shooting him in the back when he is out running. 
Thanks to my being here so long I was able to get it straightened out.
Very stressful but now past. Just getting over this flu. Carbing up today for a 
leg session tomorrow.Keep your chin up anyone going through adversity.
Looking for a doozy in the am..   Take care , T.......


----------



## thebrick

Damn Turbo, take care of your family and take care of yourself! Glad no one was hurt.

I wrestled through an arm workout. This fu*king shoulder....


----------



## tripletotal

Holy fucking shit, Turbo. The strange coincidences that shape our lives...glad no one got hurt!

No training today. Dbol pumps are making it hard to do anything! Holding this fucking tablet to type, chewing food, everything. Any advice? First time with this shit. Train like a maniac but then stay pumped for two days.


----------



## thebrick

Hey Triple, years ago I had a training partner that was originally from Sweden. He said back in the day, most of their anabolics came from Russia. You know what the Swede iron heads called those painful pumps? The Russian Disease. I always liked that.


----------



## AtomAnt

HOLY SHIT T! Dude, that is some fucking B.S.! Glad nothing came of the incident, stay safe.

Had a killer leg session earlier.  I'm doing a little bit of a new rep scheme Scott came up with for my straight set exercises and holy shit did it rip my quads apart.  And then I hit my WM and thought I was going to die.  

My gastro finally got me on some meds for my stomach.  The past few days have been on the up and up! Not getting furloughed, my stomach turned around, training going good again.... 

I just realized that this thread has become my daily journal haha! If you guys don't mind, neither do I.  So, I'll continue... I've been looking for a Springfield XD 9mm Service model with a 4" barrel.  I haven't been able to find one in my state and all of the FFL dealers jacked up their prices on transfers so it is not a sound decision to get one on gunbroker and have it shipped. A guy at one shop called me today and said he just got one in.  I just hope he still has it by the time I can make it to his shop, which I wont be able to get there until Tuesday.


----------



## tripletotal

thebrick said:


> Hey Triple, years ago I had a training partner that was originally from Sweden. He said back in the day, most of their anabolics came from Russia. You know what the Swede iron heads called those painful pumps? The Russian Disease. I always liked that.



I can almost here that said with a swedish accent... did he mention a cure for The Russian Disease?

Atom - yeah, I think we all pretty much use it like that. Good to have some like-minded guys to talk about our craziness with!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow. Sounds like the terminator with the street sweeper needs to intervien chi town neighbors. Bunch a crap is all I can say.. 
Last day of court till aug . Saw some pics of me at the gym taken by secret camera and I said i thot I looked pretty good. Lol. One pic was me, gym bag, stim drink going to my truck like your would see a movie star in a peoples magazine . But the good thing it's all over and I set the defense straitgt ib isn't some scammer..I'm in awe of shit Drs wrote that i never even said . Now I will finally sleep but since it's not totally over I'm packin johnny40 in my pocket. Atom u need a springfield let me know I'll hook u up. Get a veridian green lazer for it so u got some good nite vision accuracy..


----------



## thebrick

Triple, no cures. I say enjoy that pump.

Atom, I like the journal perspective. 

IB, take care man. Get a few zzzz's. It will all be good.


----------



## chrisr116

This is not just what I worked out today, but something about my last cycle.  Hope it is not too winded...

I just finished a 20 weeks 600mg test/600mg eq cycle based this past monday, with some injectible dbol, injectible anadrol, tren acetate, and humulin-r at different points in it (not all at once).  I did back, biceps, and lats today.  Going from a 5 day a week on cycle split to an off cycle, 3 day split.  I relaxed and did my t-bar rows, pullups, bicep exercises, etc.  Part of this back workout is the trap building exercises that were posted either here or on Alinboard.  I incorporated them this cycle and they are working great.  Gonna keep on with them off cycle.  

It felt really good to not feel like I had to push for every 2-1/2 lb increase each workout.  Gonna stay off cycle until the end of the year, only using my doctor prescribed 200mg a week of test cyp and let my body heal and recover from that cycle.  

My old grampa goatee turned completely gray on this cycle. No injuries though, even though I pushed it to the edge....a gold star for me.  I guess that is the good thing about knowing your body.

Some of my favorite times are when I am between cycles, and can relax and enjoy my gym time, without the stress of tendons and ligaments pushed to the max.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today though was suppose to do legs. needed an additional rest day. 
About to watch willie wonka with my grandaughter. Eat.  Watch another movie eat . eat eat.    Legs tomorrow WITH A PARTNER! Makes training so much more fun and effective when you can stay in a set longer with no consideration for getting pinned ... Have great day/night. Thanks for the kind words regarding family. I am very thankful... ....T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok my son and I are about to go hit legs . Well at least I am . He is into extreme endurance /conditioning. Great to have a spotter. 
I'll see how the w/o will unfold after warmup. Thinking hatfield SB/B squats today.No BB squats as my nerves in my shoulder(s) are getting fucked up again.Then leg presses . See how knee feels and may blow out some high rep hacks. Well better quit speculatin and get my talkative ass to the gym. 
Hope all get what you need today. Check back with ya's later... T


----------



## AtomAnt

So after being sick for a little while my weight took a major hit and so did my strength.  I hit the gym in the AM yesterday for a chest, shoulders and tris workout.  I trained hard and pushed it like a mother f'er, but strength just wasn't there.  

Today was just some cardio and abs.  Cardio does seem a lot easier at a lighter weight lol.  Even though I lost strength, I think I look better.  I must have dropped some body fat because my abs and back are much tighter and my delt/tri tie in has some nice separation.


----------



## turbobusa

Uzi of a doozy!  Man just a trippin ass endorphin high after todays leg session.
nothing really heavy yet.. started with 5 sets saftey bar squats . Got impatient 
working out of the wrong rack setup(no choice) and switched to regular barbell squats .
went to 405 for just a couple doubles then went 315 for slow deep 10 rep sets 
felt strong but back was smoked from the 5 sets of safties first . Probably will need to start belting up in another 75 -100lbs. then went leg press 16 plate 20 plate 24 plate sets. back to 16 plate for 20 reps . Back to hams for another 4heavy sets then done. Started workout with lying hams 5 heavy sets . I started doing some good ham sets at beginning of workout for hips J meadows says best way to lube and ready the hips. Does not seem like it would work but it does . hips getting better and better following his advice. 
My son is a major asset for me in the gym.  I do know i'll have that hit by a truck feeling tomorrow so now i will try to get into "hyper recovery" mode. 
feeling really good. Gonna switch chest shoulders to pre ex/hit style tomorrow.
Great muscle stimulation and gives shoulder joints a mending period. Grills going. Be watching Plattoon on blue ray later.... 
Thanks, T................


----------



## thebrick

Awesome T... must be in  the air because I had a great leg session too. Didn't go quite as heavy as you did. I sorta dragged into the gym, but then I came to life for whatever reason. Love that when that happens!

Atom, be patient. Muscle memory!


----------



## tripletotal

I should be studying...but you guys are making me want to go pick up heavy shit, especially you, turbo!

Upper back workout yesterday, Deadlifts in a couple hours. Gotta finish a couple more chapters and let the TNE soak in for a bit.

Deadlifting Sundays are back! Gonna put together a crew down here and take over the gym once a week for some iron brotherhood time.

In other news...got the best blowjob of my life last night. It was so intense that my fucking abs cramped up. Holy shit. I know it's kinda fucked to talk about it, but the wife doesn't really want to hear about it, so you guys have to. Lol. Hope y'all are getting plenty!


----------



## Ironbuilt

WELL THE BITCH IS BACK.  YEAH IB. He's on a holy terror of seek and destroy of an unknown enemy. I always get get cut off on interstate phone calls.. Hey T does that happen to you?  Lol. Great we got Atom thinking he shrank but it's just temporary.neighborhood disturbances, then brick has kicked Ib to the curb and no longer trains same body part as him cause Ib was on bitchbreak Aka court , and we got hedgehog jr the porn king talking about his ab crampon bj.. Lots a things happen when u go off the grid here. Sheesh.. What next triple a squirter video on a lat pulldown machine?
I just got back into gym with hour a Cardio and forearms so I can flip my toggle back and forth. Monday is leg day. Watch the hell out . Ib


----------



## thebrick

Fuck it. Shoulder hurt all night. I'm taking a Mobic this AM and hitting chest like a manic this afternoon. I'm going down in flames when that day comes.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Fuck it. Shoulder hurt all night. I'm taking a Mobic this AM and hitting chest like a manic this afternoon. I'm going down in flames when that day comes.



Like a man on a mission!

Had a real good bis, forearms and back session tonight. It really feels like the meds my Doc put me on for stomach are working good. I feel like I am holding food and getting something from it. 

I added in rack chins for back width and these babies are money.  There is something about the angle that just gets a deep, deep stretch and then going from the stretch to a full contraction feels so good.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol hey Brick i got pentosan on way so I am going to start it slow .lol 
Turbo oh he's out on a mission again guys but this time I can't post it because he's a sensitive spider.. 
Well I went into gym for shoulders and just couldn't get into the groove . Too many things on my mind and no music so I did two exercises per each shoulder and then did traps. I'm gonna shake these issues but I need to start gym at a different time for a change . Glad u back at it Atom, Brick easy on motes good to change up OTC pain meds monthly ive heard
Holla later. I need a cook. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Fuck it. Shoulder hurt all night. I'm taking a Mobic this AM and hitting chest like a manic this afternoon. I'm going down in flames when that day comes.



Wow must be something in the air Brick. My"good shoulder is feeling all fucked up. It always comes from some none wt training shit .
Got a spider bite and yes I must have been sensitive to it cuz it looked like  little water balloon on my elbow.  .I'm switching to pre-ex hit for chest and shoulders tomorrow . Probably 5-6 weeks unless i'm gaining well.Have a good one.T


----------



## thebrick

Hit back for a good one today. 

Pretty stressed right now. My 89 year old dad got dizzy and took a fall. He's OK but he doesn't eat worth a bird anymore and looks like a stick. My mom feels overwhelmed.

IB, keep us posted on Pentosan. I am real interested to see how that goes.
T - I'm right there with ya on the shoulder pains.


----------



## tripletotal

Brick...sorry to hear that about your dad. Hope things look up for him and the rest of your family.

Atom- maybe I'm just ignorant. OK, we know I'm ignorant. Ill just ask-what are rack chins? Sounds like something I want to do from the way you describe them!

My bad shoulder has been fucked lately, too. I know why...being stupid. I deserve it. Every time with the powerlifting. Get all excited, end up not being able to pick up an apple with my left arm for a month. I've been picking up bits about pentosan here...what's that?

Chest, triceps, and abs today. All bodybuilding style, no power moves. Got a good pump and feel good and the shoulder might even let me sleep tonight. Trying to add abs in more often (more often than never is rather easy.) I've got a strong but poorly defined core. Might as well look the part.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, take care of your pops.  Hope all is well with your family and things return to a sense of normalcy.

Triple, here is Jason Wojo doing rack chins: 
    

Jason Wojo Rack Chins - YouTube







I actually pause for a second at the bottom of the rep and bring my hands in a little closer to accentuate the stretch through the entire lat.

Did some cardio and abs today.  Hit a double session.  Did HIIT before work and then after work since I didn't have class tonight.  I figure, why not? 

I also donated blood, which felt pretty good. I can use all the good karma I can get and the other positives of just being a good person and keeping hematocrit in check are cool too.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow how'd I guess spider warfare T?  U guys jinxed me . My repaired shoulder is acting up but I think it's from gettin yanked up and out of a hole by track hoe bucket.. Lol. Superman no more ..seems today I was either wet, hot, upset, hurt , and topped off by a phone lost in a mudpit while on so i do have general location gps but now battery dead so will see. Triple pentosan is for the elite soldier of mission69..can not discuss further sir.. Atom what is your blood type? I'm A- and donate every 45 or whatever number of days. How fast u fill a pint? I've got one filled 4 min 36seconds one time. 
Today I tried to work but mud and mishaps and failed entry to buildings made it tough so in turn made me sour attitude and I can't go to the gym and see my people and act. So I stayed home and grilled chicken in the rain. Here it is 116 am and I can't sleep. Wed will be a doosey as T would say. It will get better as I'm not in oklahoma which is worse. Id love to go and plumb a whole street a homes with some guys but I know it's not possible cause im the only one with zero responsibiltys.lol. Good and bad to that also..ib

Triple, pentosan is a horse product for joints but  also used in humans for sore cramped vaginas. So I can cure two things I hope. Google it and tell me your thots as study will take place when it's here this week.


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, this was my first time donating and they didn't tell me my blood type.  I'm guessing they'll send the donor card in the mail?  I am pretty sure I am one of the less common blood types because I needed seven blood tranfusions and remember it being difficult for them to get the blood.

That bag did fill up mighty fast though.  It was funny, the chick looked at my arm and was like, damn, this is gonna be easy, look at those veins haha


----------



## turbobusa

No training for a few days . Did manage a chest w/o yesterday. Chest is sore as hell from very light wt pre-ex with intensity 15 mins start to finish . I never get this sore from the heavy stuff and conventional sets/reps. Brick/IB  i'm hanging withe the hit stuff for chest for 4-6 weeks for some shoulder joint rest .
Other training will remain as it was . I have a ton of obligations and work out of town for couple days plus must get my newsletter stuff done . So if i'm absent for a min know all is well. Get some good work and recovery in for your pal here.
Thanks, TTTTTT


----------



## thebrick

Damn T... we must have the same life curve. Up to my ears in work, so no training today. Feels good to be busy so I'm not bitchin'

Atom, that will be on your card and when you are eligible again, be prepared to get a call. I'm O+ (universal donor) and they love me. I do double red. I like to share


----------



## Thunder46

Had to take a few days off tweak my back sunday, it was probably time for a break been hitting it pretty hard with workouts and cardio, I guess this old body said enough is enough. I should of listen to my body cause it actually started bothering me a week ago I should of taken some time off then before it completely gave out on me


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah Atom blood suckers see no needle tracks. Roadmap veins and they wet their pants. They will email card and u print out also if u want. I take the bar code sticker and stick on back of drivers license for less wallet junk and if cops pull u over they kinda see u help donate. I get calls off the hook when it's been long enuf so always can click on email please no call or email if u want . Wow brick is o+,, he's a wanted arm for sure.
Ok T let's not kiss any spiders or toss a disc out bro. By the time u get back pentosan101 class will start . 
Today i blasted legs HIT style and now I'm sore as heck from head to toe. I even got a foot cramp mid lunge on a smith machine. Gettin back in the swing a things so feel pretty good . 
Thunder its good u take a day or two ,when u come back you will think man.. I should do that more often. 
Had lots a rain today and EPA shut down our site so I left work early so kinda sucks at check time.  
Everyone have a great nite , day, or whatever time it is at la càsà .
Ib..


----------



## AtomAnt

They do the donations where I work, and I'll probably start donating more often.  I felt good today and had a slamming leg session.  Nothing too special for claves and hammies, just doing the DC stuff.  Instead of doing BB squat WMs, I do my heavy sets with BB squats then move to smith squats for my WM.  I feel like I lose my breath and get dizzy as hell and have to cut my WM sort on BB squats.  Plus, with smith squats, I can bring my feet in closer together to bring out my sweep.  I did my special pyramid sets for squats then crushed my WM until I was shaking.  

I'm finally eating good again! I even get hungry! It feels awesome.


----------



## tripletotal

Great workout today...avoided the shoulder issue by working off the stops to limit range of motion. Did the whole thing except the pullups on the Smith machine.

5x5:
Front racked reverse lunges (5/leg per set)
Seated BB press from pins
BB bench press from pins
BB rows
Bar dips (sets of 7-10 on these)
Neutral grip pullups-slow

I really don't grow well unless I'm stimulating every muscle group at least 2 times a week. Three times is better. So it's full body EOD until I put on 10 lean pounds.

Just have to save a little energy for those damned abs...


----------



## thebrick

What's up some of my favorite gym rats!!?

Actually had a great shoulder workout today. Did some overhead presses. Not real heavy, just burned the hell out of them. Superset some flyes. Walked out feeling good. Old old man can still kick some iron around.

Atom, glad you have an appetite back!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, quit it with that old man shit...we all know you can hang with the best.

Cardio and abs today...and it was a biatch! My legs are so, so, sooooo freakin' sore.  I've been waddling around like a penguin all day.  My quads won't lift up my legs and my glutes won't contract to push me forward lol. I know I busted my ass yesterday, but holy shit. 

Anyway, I pushed through the cardio and looked like I was just jumped and pistol whipped I was so tired. 

Fellas, I found the cream of the crop of seasoning salt.  I was at whole foods picking up some steaks and the butcher pointed this stuff out to me.  It is caller Borsari (Borsari Foods : Seasoned Salt and Spices for Gourmets Blend : Steak Seasonings Recipe : Grilled Chicken : Meat Rubs : Vegetable : Chutney : Fish : Pork).  The original blend with the black label is the best thing you will ever use to season your steak or seafood.  I now swear by it and put it on everything (staying within my sodium limits of course).


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bout time Atom. Maybe the blood donation got u hungry??? Hmmm. Will check out the rub for my meat.. Do u pound it in good or rub gently? 
Right on Brick. Old men are back on this week. I can barely walk or sit after yeardays leg day and I'm not sure if it's what i did or what is out of my system setting the table for June 1 mission of mercy for 16 weeks.. Dam I am soreeee..But.. Today I warmed up on some Cardio then did bi/ tris till I was swole as could be. Im not a great fan of arms but once I get going the feel is outa this world..
Glad to hear Triple is of his porn shoot and in the gym rackin iron like the champ he is. Dam straight cool you guys..T I sent u a smoke signal.. No .. Not from a bong .. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> What's up some of my favorite gym rats!!?
> 
> Actually had a great shoulder workout today. Did some overhead presses. Not real heavy, just burned the hell out of them. Superset some flyes. Walked out feeling good. Old old man can still kick some iron around.
> 
> Atom, glad you have an appetite back!



Hey Brick for me it's better old man than dead man. Gym will be with me for the duration of this short little dance on earth. 
Best like this --old badass stud . Hey man let's get on a shoulder healing mission . I'm up for that . Time for the t shirts brick -G.O.A.F.P. Blue collar version
or G.O.I.F.P White collar version... Home tomorrow night.. 
Talk soon guys . Nat king needs to call.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao.. :sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, are you a meat pounder?  I never pounded my beef, does it really tenderize it?  I might have to give it a try.


----------



## thebrick

Its Friday! Gun city! Come home and its 1/4 cup blueberries and a whey shake. Done.

You guys got holiday plans? I have a barbecue craving for a big cheat meal.....  hmmm


----------



## tripletotal

Full body destruction, as promised. So many calories to fuel to rebuild...

UFC tomorrow! Woohoo! 

Hope everybody has some great plans for the weekend.


----------



## AtomAnt

Chest, shoulders and tris...destroyed. I've had to re-baseline since dropping weight but that doesn't change the intensity. I did those press-flys and then moved into a scoop fly exercise Dr. Scott came up with.  These toorch the pec major...it just burns so bad when you WM them. Shoulder got a nasty pump and then I did bench dips for tris.  I haven't done bench dips in a long time but these felt really good.  I dropped regular parallel bar dips for these because after the press flyes and shoulder exercises these were too hard to progress on.

Gonna get some Maryland blue crabs this weekend and have some folks over my place and throw some meat on the grill.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Atom I bet your new sweatheart is gonna get some meat on her grill bro?
Today was back day and now that I got back off the low carb court be flat diet this machine feltpretty dam good..HIT for the back swole me up nice and my joints are really appreciating me..as long as I can super hypertrophy my body then I'm gonna stick with the 20 rep all of June or do u guys think its a dumb idea..say whatever cause u know I would. .smoke signals went well to Wisconsin this am so I did feel better after that..Stay safe if u are on highways traveling because I worry and I'm not just tossing sand .ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammm OK .I blasted  chest and one step ahead of this TEAM..try and catch me..ib


----------



## tripletotal

Rest day today...another full body destruction day tomorrow. Gonna get crazy cause I got nothin else to do all day.


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> IB, are you a meat pounder?  I never pounded my beef, does it really tenderize it?  I might have to give it a try.



I am never lost that habit from age 9-10. Just got worse with time.
Yeah it can get pretty tenderized with enough beating... T


----------



## turbobusa

Sunday should be first day back to training. Have not decided on body part yet.
Do know I'm going to be using hit for chest for a while joints need a break.Hope by painful shoulders ease up soon.
Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Zunday I did hour a cardio ., some traps till they burnt with fire and then taught  4 senior citizens all women to use a treadmill as they needed ib freestyle military type training. They were all into it cause who wouldn't be with a handsome free trainer like meself aye? Fun 20 minutes ..ib


----------



## thebrick

Hit legs hard today brothers. And on a holiday weekend too... Is that dedication or what?? If it makes you feel better, had some fried chicken yesterday. Damn that stuff is good. First I have had in forever too.

Turbo, hope that shoulder eases up. Keep the faith. Mine has been on good behavior the last 2 days. Go figure.


----------



## Bfit247

After work, After taking my grandpa to eat for memorial day! Then im going to work chest and some calves!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Did I forget to mention what a dumbass I can be? Had a good buddy I was helping move with my son yesterday. my son was doing the grunt work due to my hurt right shoulder. First up? A 10 foot (really ten foot) super thick material aquarium.This bitch had to weigh at least 450-500lbs . Well i'm watching them try to get it on the back of my truck when they start losing it . Jumped over to intervene as they were about to drop it. Dislocated my bad shoulder instantly.
Brothers this one hurt. Walked off to keep from hurling. hope no or minimal soft tissue damage. Right delt was a bit"bigger" than left within a couple hours. 
Did not go to hospital. Where I live it would be a 4-6 hr wait just to be seen by some incompetent idiot telling me it must be a little pull or some other smarmy 
shit that would possibly cause my arrest. So here I am 24 hrs later feeling hopeful(thanks IB). I'm gonna post a thread pertaining to this type of injury
later. Hope you guys are doing well. I'll get around it and be in the gym shortly. Keep up the good training . i'll hang tight with you guys to stay motivated. Thanks.... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry guys, haven't been on here all weekend. Friday hit Chest, shoulders and tris.  Think I pulled something a little in my chest.  My right pec has a tender black and blue spot.  Nothing serious, so I should be fine.  Saturday was a nice bis and back workout.  

Today was a wicked wheel day.  I finished with the stiff leg deadlift pyramid cluster and after my last rep I grabbed the garbage can and yacked. M legs are killing me.

Happy Memorial Day and remember who this day is for.


----------



## thebrick

Dang Turbo! Hope you didn't zap that shoulder too bad. Take care of that and let us know.

Atom, any visit to the vomitorium means success on the front side of the workout in my book.

Hit back today and it was an awesome one. I was sweating like a mother. Shirt was soaked when I was done. You could see my trail of sweat on the floor.


----------



## tripletotal

Holy shit, Turbo! That sounds like a pretty bad dislocation to cause that much swelling.

But...did the aquarium survive?


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah traded shoulder for aquarium sucessfully. I am getting ready for the gym.
Will go in and see whats doable. I'm rapidly turning into a mean bastard from missing my gym time... Hope all had great weekends. Have a great day and week.I'll whine back later after the gym... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm on a recovery day and trying to ditch a migrane but hard to with ear plugs in and construction noise going on. glad everyone had a safe or semi safe weekend. Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Did some AM cardio today.  I am going to be doing cardio before work on Tuesdays and Thursdays just to keep tight.

I'm also going to be starting a cruise period because I keep getting recurring stomach pain and on some days have difficulty eating.  Yeah, I had a few days where I was eating good, but this shit is like a roller coaster.  Every day is another adventure. Oh well.....


----------



## turbobusa

Hope you and IB both rally and feel better soon. Well here is what I did in the gym.


----------



## turbobusa

whoops hit send to soon. I did super light pre ex and used hammer stuff only today. better tha nothing. Went to legs after chest hams first then 2 sets superlight 60 rep leg exts. immediatley hopped on leg press loaded very light(650) and repped out rest pause sets . Back to 1 more set of 40 legs exts
immediatly on to 1 slow mo high rep rest pause hack. Back to hammies two sets called it a day. Betcha I'm sore as fuck in the legs tomorrow . all with light wt and low injury aggravation. There is always a way..... Thanks....T


----------



## thebrick

Glad to hear from my brothers in iron today.

Hit chest. Not shabby, not great. Hard to beat old personal best lifts when the shoulder is grinding in there anymore. Still had a good one though. Getting older ain't for pussies.


----------



## Ironbuilt

. I actually did go lift and  did dead lift tire change in solid traffic. Thot I'd get some but all I got was a sore back and almost ran over .. I got plugged sinuses  so if u talk to me it's really me. Legs this am .


----------



## thebrick

Damn, Iron, glad you didn't get run over. I'd count changing a tire as a set.

I am on the job working all day. Got shoulder down for tomorrow. 

Make some noise in the gym brothers!


----------



## tripletotal

Wow. We sound like sad bunch today! Deadlift and double KB squats up to 32kg today with a partner. Actually got some work in...gonna be good and sore tomorrow. 

Hope everybody has a good, relaxing evening and wakes up tomorrow in much better condition than they fell asleep in.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Brick ,triple.. No T ,,he's singing the pontoon song in the rain I think, 
Man I did legs today squats , hacks, iso hammy, iso hammy cable curls( the girl in me) quad extentions , and walking db lunges . Had a strange thing happen , mid squat set on 325 I got a migrane up my neck to head , kinda woosey so I dropped the weight back to 265 so I could finish and then had to sit down. So I got bummed out after calves quick to go home where I became real edgy.. Took till now midnite to relax . Lol .  Tomorrow back day. My fav..ib


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Brick ,triple.. No T ,,he's singing the pontoon song in the rain I think,
> Man I did legs today squats , hacks, iso hammy, iso hammy cable curls( the girl in me) quad extentions , and walking db lunges . Had a strange thing happen , mid squat set on 325 I got a migrane up my neck to head , kinda woosey so I dropped the weight back to 265 so I could finish and then had to sit down. So I got bummed out after calves quick to go home where I became real edgy.. Took till now midnite to relax . Lol .  Tomorrow back day. My fav..ib



Sounds like a great workout except for the migraine. Exercise induced migraines often respond well to a couple different muscle relaxers.

http://www.nyheadache.com/blog/muscle-relaxants-for-migraines/


----------



## tri-terror

Hurt my knee last Saturday on an axle clean I missed.   Thought it was just sprained. ..

Saw ortho today.  My left acl is torn!
I'm down and out for the rest of the year most likely.   Fuck.


----------



## Big-John

tri-terror said:


> Hurt my knee last Saturday on an axle clean I missed.   Thought it was just sprained. ..
> 
> Saw ortho today.  My left acl is torn!
> I'm down and out for the rest of the year most likely.   Fuck.



I hate to hear that man. Hope you heal up soon brother.


----------



## thebrick

tri-terror said:


> Hurt my knee last Saturday on an axle clean I missed.   Thought it was just sprained. ..
> 
> Saw ortho today.  My left acl is torn!
> I'm down and out for the rest of the year most likely.   Fuck.



Dammit!!! Sorry Tri, I sure hate that for you. You can still hit upper body though?

Iron, headaches, not fun. Hope you are feeling better

Had a great shoulder trap workout this afternoon. My training partner and I were revving each other up for sure. Best one I have had in a while.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh man sorry to hear that Tri terror hope u can at leas hobble in to the gym
What knee ? Gas pedal or clutch knee?  
Had a decent back day. Nothing to heavy because ive still got a headache that hurts more the more weight I do so I think tomorrow is get red count check like turbo said to do..maybe my eyes are worse and need stronger contact lens too
Glad everyone thus far is tossin steel no matter what.   Keep it up.ib


----------



## tri-terror

Yeah man, this will give me a chance to hit chest and back a couple times a week.  No deads which sucks bad but I'm going to kill chins and hammer strength rows.

Clutch knee IB


----------



## turbobusa

tri-terror said:


> Hurt my knee last Saturday on an axle clean I missed.   Thought it was just sprained. ..
> 
> Saw ortho today.  My left acl is torn!
> I'm down and out for the rest of the year most likely.   Fuck.



Aw man TT sorry that happened . Work what you can around the injury without aggravating it. That way when you resume traing the injurred part you won't have the whole body to catch up. 
Man that sucks but you will get through it, Gh Gh gh. Surgury first .
Scope or open?.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok trying to be in the gym today. The household money hemmorage and 
hassles coupled with the fucked up shoulder have me all out of wack. 
Let me reread what I just wrote . Oh i'm compiling fucking excuses .
Some legit some just life. Hope to train and get my dorphins 2 -day..
Grouchy as fuck................... Well hopefully my brethren have good ones today. Thanks, T.............


----------



## xmen1234

Hey fellas, I have been working some crazy hours and haven't been able to post much.  Still hitting the iron though.  Glad to see all of you are still keeping at it.

X


----------



## Ironbuilt

xmen1234 said:


> Hey fellas, I have been working some crazy hours and haven't been able to post much.  Still hitting the iron though.  Glad to see all of you are still keeping at it.
> 
> X



I was wondering where the X went..?   Glad u aren't cuffed an stuffed 
working out on play yard 69 San Quentin bro...or busted up laying horizontal on a lazy boy.  Oh yeah ..good to see u x did u miss me? Ib

Hey T don't let yourself get pulled every which way like I feel, why do we do it?  

I'm on a day off as my sinus and brain hurt as my hammys yank down on my sciatica.. no sleep for crap but that's part of the game so I'll set the whine down and power thru moti style..have a good day fellas reach me on the 3707 if need.ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Just wanted to say what's up fellas? Been MIA, bad week. Class started, stomach not working, wrecked my car... Need some time away for a bit


----------



## thebrick

I'm not training today either. Woke up with a sore throat feeling like shit.

Next week is going to be better brothers, keep the faith. Looks like life is throwing us some curve balls around here.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well i changed my mind as usual.bi /tri cardio day and my tite back was feeling decent till now and it's burns . Also got exercised induced migrane so I'm wondering why so doing some reasearch. 
Hope brick and atom feel better and T hope u accomplished your mission today .weird weather out west. Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> I'm not training today either. Woke up with a sore throat feeling like shit.
> 
> Next week is going to be better brothers, keep the faith. Looks like life is throwing us some curve balls around here.



Brick, honestly, I'm going to take some time and just re-evaluate things in my life.  I need some time to de-stress and re-focus.  

I'm still going to train, but not like I have been.  Just going to experiment with new things and not focus on my diet so much.  I really want to spend some time fishing as I truly miss getting on the water.


----------



## tripletotal

Hey fellas,

Sad to see so much upheaval going on. I'm sure there's some kind of platitude that could be said here, but I won't be that cliche.

I do wish everybody the personal power to conquer their obstacles, though. I've been fighting to get back on top for a year and a half after a number of shitty situations and unfortunate events. My wife and my friends were there to help me keep my head up through that.

Please count me as a friend if you need one.

In other news, and in my typical way, I'm trying to find a training methodology that both works for my body and with my increasingly crazy schedule. Trying two-a-days. Two half-hour or less workouts targeting the same muscle groups, the morning one using larger, multi-joint movements and the evening one using more isolation movements.

Haven't been sore like this in a long time. Stupid slow cadences.

ONWARD!


----------



## AtomAnt

Triple, look into the big beyond belief 2 a day program. I used that back when I did my first show as a teen. The frequency strips bodyfat like crazy and if you are eating well you'll add some quality size.


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> Triple, look into the big beyond belief 2 a day program. I used that back when I did my first show as a teen. The frequency strips bodyfat like crazy and if you are eating well you'll add some quality size.



Found it in PDF form...reading it now. Thanks, Atom.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Now I'm gonna look atom thanks x 2.. we are in multiple delemas here. Thou shall not bow down to stress ..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Oh you are awake.. Good morning!. I'm going to train shortly . Don't know what i'm training but i'm training . 1st day of having my head screwed on kind of straight... Checkm back with some positives later hopefully... T


----------



## thebrick

You guys do an extra 3 reps for me today. I have a nice summer cold. Hoping to feel better and train tomorrow.


----------



## chrisr116

Just finished thoroughly thrashing my legs in the gym.  Hack Squats, Barbell squats, leg curls, etc.  It was a very good workout.  Stopped to gas up my Jeep Wrangler on the way home and got my foot hung up trying to get out...I couldn't lift it over the door jamb, felt like a stroke victim.  I guess that means I did it right.

Eating 2 baked BBQ pork chops, a can of asparagus, and a potato for my post workout meal as I type this.


----------



## tripletotal

Just finished second of a two-a-day chest and triceps workout. First was 45 minutes, second was about 30 with just over 2 hours between. Feel great, got a really good pump both times. It was actually fun both times, too. I remember now that it can be fun, not just torture.

Funny how a perspective shift can really change things.


----------



## chrisr116

tripletotal said:


> Just finished second of a two-a-day chest and triceps workout. First was 45 minutes, second was about 30 with just over 2 hours between. Feel great, got a really good pump both times. It was actually fun both times, too. I remember now that it can be fun, not just torture.
> 
> Funny how a perspective shift can really change things.



Your right about that.  I tend to get too serious sometimes on cycle.  I look forward to my off cycle time a lot.


----------



## Ironbuilt

T.. cool it ..some clocks run fast.    Chris glad to see what a contest win can do.. Maybe the tripping is a sign for sharing ¿ lol
Triple better be more than me yapping on chef site. It is sunday. 
Turbo and brick and Ib take a break we deserve it.


----------



## thebrick

Still fighting this damn cold! Work has me buried (no complaints). Tomorrow has to be better. Hoping to train then.


----------



## tripletotal

chrisr116 said:


> Your right about that.  I tend to get too serious sometimes on cycle.  I look forward to my off cycle time a lot.



What's "off cycle time?" Lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm buried in work and phone calls eastward. No complaints .I'm just about ready to fire up my mastprimowin  motorcycle¿


----------



## turbobusa

well my last post turned into a big yeah right. Brickster my right shoulder is just 
fucked up. Trying to rest it a bit . Think it was a series of small cumulative injuries dating back to about one year ago. straeted rehabbing it and slowly 
working into some ok working wt. Like I said we all learn to say no
to the moving requests and such. . Ok enough belly aching . Gonna try it again tomorrow. Glad to see you guys getting your time in. Be nice to have a doozy 
in my near future... T


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, be patient with the shoulder. I had a bad period and for whatever reason, its being feeling good the last days.

Hit back today friends. Had a good one too. Felt good to be picking up some iron after being out a few days


----------



## tripletotal

Back and bi double today. Good first session except for the 30° pulldowns. Made my left shoulder scream, couldn't even do one warmup set.

Crippling pain now with certain movements...even unweighted.

Shoulders suck.


----------



## AtomAnt

Man guys.... My GI tract is killing me.  I need to stay active so I've been messing around with some conditioning stuff and doing some explosive exercises, like medicine ball throws and doing circuits to keep the HR up.  But nothing heavy at all, more metabolic work. It feels nice to break a sweat and get winded.  It is different kind of pleasure, not the bad assery you get from slamming heavy iron, but more of a sense of fulfillment because you are wiped the aerobic effort.


----------



## turbobusa

TT better get that shoulder checked out. AA that is a great attitude brother. 
Keep at it and I hope your gut starts behaving better .
Thanks, T..........


----------



## thebrick

Triple, how's that shoulder today? Settle down any at all?
Atom, I like your attitude brother
Going to hit some shoulders and traps after my chicken and brown rice lunch a bit later.


----------



## tripletotal

thebrick said:


> Triple, how's that shoulder today? Settle down any at all?
> Atom, I like your attitude brother
> Going to hit some shoulders and traps after my chicken and brown rice lunch a bit later.



Must have just pissed it off...laid off it for a couple days and now it's mostly OK. I wish i knew what was wrong with it so i could either get it fixed or ignore it as simple pain.

Been doing my doubles every day until finally took a rest day today. I don't remember a rest day feeling this good for a long time, maybe ever.

Weight is moving up again finally! Up 5lbs to 221, on my way to 235. Gonna add some slin back in shortly. Wish I could find humalog, but at least I have R and it's cheap as shit at Walmart.


----------



## tripletotal

Oh, and all you guys are awesome. Thanks for being out there in the world fucking shit up like real men. I wish more of my in-person relationships felt as positive as the ones I have here.


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear that Triple. Shoulders are tricky and complex. My shoulder has been feeling pretty good for a few days now. Had a great shoulder workout yesterday. I like it when I can walk out of the gym feeling good about the training.

Gonna gun for the guns this afternoon.

You guys have any training plans?


----------



## tripletotal

Chest and triceps today, back and biceps tomorrow. Gotta get swole for a hot date Saturday night. It's no mystery to me why married people get lazy. If you know that you've impressed the last person you ever need to impress, how are you supposed to keep pushing hard to be better?

Any other opinions on this? Who's married and how did it affect your training?


----------



## thebrick

Triple, my first wife was always jealous of the time I spent at the gym. We are not married anymore. Then, later, I met a beautiful woman that likes the fact that I train and try to stay in shape. She likes to go to the gym too. Now we are married. None of this effected my training along the way because I went to the gym because I just had a love for pushing iron. It was more about me than what others thought.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm Ok..arms today and rollerderby 
I'll see u soon T...ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow everyone on stike ?, phones dead. Emails not working .? Hmm. Maken mw wonder .. pinned some  tne  in forearms did Cardio , traps, and forearms  and now I got clubs that are hard  to cuddle in bed.  Hope everyone is ok. ..since  Ib is single hes got no responsibiltys     hes here ..


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow everyone on stike ?, phones dead. Emails not working .? Hmm. Maken mw wonder .. pinned some  tne  in forearms did Cardio , traps, and forearms  and now I got clubs that are hard  to cuddle in bed.  Hope everyone is ok. ..since  Ib is single hes got no responsibiltys     hes here ..



Rest day yesterday. Considering adding another. Thoracic outlet syndrome is acting up, causing some serious muscle spasms that have lead to muscle failure and atrophy when I ignored them in the past.

May still work legs. Just gotta keep the neck relaxed.

Any ideas on dealing with this TOS...i'd like to hear em.

Hope you all are throwing the iron and loving the women.


----------



## thebrick

Triple, not familiar with that condition. I have had serious cervical issues so I am good for advice on C2-C6. Is this an impingement issue with dengerated discs?

Planning on chest today after a rest day yesterday.


----------



## turbobusa

Wife "forgot" to pay my phone bill.Call me on Dustins phone Should be in your call log .(262) Hope the derby was a doozy. Managed to get in a decent leg session. I will know the extent of my shoulder surgury by the 17th 18th. 
Doc thinks multilple issues. I'm gonna carefully traiin around it til i know whats up.
Hope everone elses issues clear up soon. I'll try to be back here regular now, Was busy being a super depressed cry baby,. That never fixes shit so why 
get all estroe'd up ? well i could nurse my newborn grandson if I keep it up. 
I'm gonna shoot a couple self inflicted upper cuts at my mug if i don't step out this pile a pity pronto . PAB uh uh thats someone elses role in life . time is short so best quit pissing it away . Hitting the gym with my son in a little while. Yeah I know i sound crazy some days.., Love you guys ............T


----------



## turbobusa

Albert Beckles - YouTube






   one of my all time favorite bbers
hope you guys don't mind


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, hang in there. There's almost always a way around. Let's see what the doc says and take it from there. Train some anyway to hang onto your sanity. Time is short, brother and nobody's is exempt from that too. We all have to face those problems.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh
Oh... Beckles was my dam favorite and this is another coincidence ? 

Legs today.. I determined a 60degree seated leg extention was easier on my knees and quads blew the heck up. Then did bent over isolated leg curls for some hammy sets and hit squats for a measly 405 for 6 x 2 sets after climbing up the poundage ladder. 
I'm building a fire pit so T at  about 5 pm your time watch and decode my smoke 
signals because woods free and I'm better than At&t. 
I'm half way on a jet with a can of whoopass so get ready to cash out. Ib


----------



## chrisr116

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh
> Oh... Beckles was my dam favorite and this is another coincidence ?
> 
> Legs today.. I determined a 60degree seated leg extention was easier on my knees and quads blew the heck up. Then did bent over isolated leg curls for some hammy sets and hit squats for a measly 405 for 6 x 2 sets after climbing up the poundage ladder.
> I'm building a fire pit so T at  about 5 pm your time watch and decode my smoke
> signals because woods free and I'm better than At&t.
> I'm half way on a jet with a can of whoopass so get ready to cash out. Ib



That's funny, IB...

I did hard ass leg day yesterday, and then got stupid and did a heavy shoulder day today.  I pushed a little harder than my 45 year old carcass should.  I hope I don't feel my shoulder joints tomorrow.  (Front barbell lifts are gonna be the death of me).

On another note, I shaved my old gray goatee today..I feel refreshingly sexy....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yeah Chris. When I grow a scruff I swear it adds 10yrs on my beautiful noggin of pure skin. I'm doing shoulders today but has to be dumbbell presses cause straight bar rack me quick. Wonder if T saw my broken heart smoke ring  in the air ¿ c$


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today hard and heavy. Sweating like a mofo. Felt about half sick at the end. That means it was a good one, right??


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice one Brick!  Wish it was hot here but all we have is some dam rain which is ruining my smoke signals profusely.
Shoulder day..best session i have had in a long long time .i think the last month of HIT for all my joints has actually done some good. Now for the pentosan i need to put on hold because the defense council for the lawsuit is sending me to 
their dr so i need to ..you know.. bastards .they admit guilt and still this so o well
Miss my bro Turbo 4 sure..well and everyone else too ..peace guys ..ib c$


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey T remember this? C$

Herman's Hermit's - I'm Into Something Good (80's version) - YouTube


----------



## thebrick

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey T remember this? C$
> Herman's Hermit's - I'm Into Something Good (80's version) - YouTube



Damn that takes me back! Good memories for me. I was young and no cares in the world.


----------



## Ironbuilt

thebrick said:


> Damn that takes me back! Good memories for me. I was young and no cares in the world.



I know it!!  Crazy huh?  When u listen to it you can apply it to other things not just a girl and i vision big city streets with with some guy (T) lol on his porch as the same girl goes every morning till he makes a move . Lol.. ( I was kid on the other porch doing same thing).

Ok back to gettin down and going after the iron. 
Hittin legs again.. Why? Because my traps and neck got tne cramps from site pin dé traps .. Lol. My new research... Ok guys have a great day doing whatever and remember to hug a friend day.. Ib c$


----------



## BigBob

xmen1234 said:


> I don't have any close friends that do what we do.  They don't even understand it.
> 
> I agree with you Atom, sometimes I feel as if you all (guys on these forums) are closer friends than my "real" friends!  You understand why I need to lift heavy, eat big and make progressions.



I Understand! :yeahthat:


----------



## tripletotal

thebrick said:


> Triple, not familiar with that condition. I have had serious cervical issues so I am good for advice on C2-C6. Is this an impingement issue with dengerated discs?
> 
> Planning on chest today after a rest day yesterday.



It's a crushing of the brachial nerve in this case, but can also be the brachial artery, where it passes through the space between the muscles that support and move the head on their way to the arm.

Got it when I almost got my neck broken in a jiujitsu demonstration.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow triple.. Wez all a wreck.. I got to rally the group somehow ..
Did legs went pretty well on crappy sleep and work stress. Passed up squats for a leg press day worked up to 8 a side on my final for 8 after i did ext and hammys . Finished with Dumbell stiff deeds for a nice stretch and calves to end  the session...Have a good nite glad all is ok as can be. Ib.  
Bricks prob tanning ..Ts resting injury I think..


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing today. Came out of my coma and ptp'd little pink panther into 
her own coma. I'm trainging tomorrow. just not sure wjhat yet.
hope you guys are all good. Talk soon . volume all the way up on phone C.
Hermens hermits . Kinda like devo's grandads... T


----------



## tripletotal

I said "fuck it" today and trained anyway. Been babying my neck and shoulder, taking fish oil to reduce inflammation, magnesium to reduce muscle spasms, not eating foods that cause inflammation, all kinds of Shit. After a pathetic leg workout yesterday, I had enough.

When I had a client cancel, I just launched into an upper body workout. no pre-workout, no preparation, no warm-up. just went for it and got so pumped and felt like a goddamned monster king. People were actually commenting to me that I looked insane, both physically and mentally. 

I guess we just have to get our fix sometimes.

 Almost no spasms, I think I waited long enough and did some things right. Chalk one up for the good guys.

TT


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off yesterday... got shoulders coming up later today. Hope its one to brag about, but not feeling it yet…

Keep pushing brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Shoulder workout turned out good. My partner was MIA, but I came alive and hit it hard. Not super heavy, but kept the pace fast and the burn going. Felt good about it.

You guys train today?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heyyy T  Welcome back Kotter..is that how u spell it? Lol
Glad you are back from behind ..Triple now dont be goin to crazy down there..but sometime u hit a good groove of pain block endorphins and shit happens
Glad to hear it!   Brick is anyone else training ? For real.? Lol a sasquatch is in full mode of HIT training tne assited 
Chest day..actually used a big fit ball as my bench for dumbell work and im amazed how pain free 90lbers went up
Anyone try or use one?  Im kinda hooked for the time being..continued with decline straight bar nothin big 255 for 6 but good for a long arm yetty..
Did usual other movements for a good session..hope karma is in the air for all my injured bruthers! Peace guys!! Ib


----------



## tripletotal

The wife came to the gym and we trained hard again today. She is a great training partner. And I hooked her up with this ridiculously hot girl that trains her ass off and I've been eyeing for a bit...now they're gonna work out together and be friends and so on. Step one complete...

Feeling good even though we didn't use any fit balls. Those things scare the shit out of me when I have heavy weight in my hands. Just waiting for it to blow out or something.

Shoulders, arms again, upper back, abs. Was a real good session with great pumps and no pain. TNE definitely fuels the rage. Damn, I love that shit.

Glad some of the rest of you got some work in today, too.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I need to be part of step two Tripple. Lol  
I had that fit ball supporting 268+180= 440 .lol.. I thought the same as I was laying and rolling it to my shoulder with dumbells in each hand. Thinkin.. WTF will I do to execute a perfect landing if this sob blows ..


----------



## tri-terror

Been out of the gym since Monday...  Did chest and back that day.  Lot's of light 12 rep sets.  So fucking boring...
I'm going to go in today and hammer out some HIT Mentzer style.  Back and biceps I think...  I'll post it in my log tonight.


----------



## thebrick

Tri, just keep moving. Makes the time go faster. You'll get there brother.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning IB aa brick tt and tt chrisr116..  Got a liitel pre ex leg work in yesterday. hey better than sittining in the atrophy chair. Going in for some very careful arm work calves mid sec etc. few more days i find out the drill. Ed coan was showing where they generally go in for the labrum repair and it's around the back side of delt. won't know shit till mondays tests. So i might as well 
shut the fuck up with what ifs and assume all will be fine. Was nice hearing coans words of hey that stuff is fixable . "You will be up to speed again soon". 
Hey I don't generally do this but time and place for everything. 
A few of you know IB and I are good friends outside the board.
Just a straight up good guy that i'm thankful to have as a friend. 
Glad I have our tight little group of friends here too. This is probably one of the most active threads here on a consistant basis. Takes an old bastard like brick to  come up with something this good. Ok load two newsongs to walkman .
Walk out in truck to gym report back later today.  Everyone have a great day. 
Thanks, T.....................


----------



## Ironbuilt

T proposed to me but i said lets check estrogen level bro.. I think we are twins but he got the short stick..... But seriously T would do anything for anyone as in all you guys here at Bricks club would too so I appreciate that. 
Today is arm central. Gonna be good.. Back ltr.. Ib


----------



## thebrick

Had an excellent gun workout this afternoon. I was in my groove and was throwing in some supersets. I was flying solo with Rammstein cranking in the pod. Not sure what was wrong with me but I love it  LOL  Might be the summer air.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Friday..now i  can type.lol Well ive been doing forearm pin research with tne and
I think it caught up to me as doing arms was so fn sore i ruined what was a good day into crummy..mostly my left grip was on fire at belly area of the forearm muscle. (Im now going to study anatomy and muscle names which for some reason intrigues me.) I know ..odd.. well i muscle pained it thru and also may have met a new workout partner ill call horse for now as i spotted him in some  325 inclines ..i prayed my forearm on lift off would work..lol..anyway nice mello dude .firefighter..who i may let in my inner circle but im picky...So today im better but occured some personal issues i must attend to so today is some R& S ..rest and stress..  Have a great Saturday fellow gym junkies
Ib.

T now hes only temporary workout partner so lets not blow up ibs at&t line. ....


----------



## thebrick

I'm right there with ya IB. Rest for me today!


----------



## turbobusa

Training today . just not the gym . Day off just gonna do high rep light switch
sets tonight. PTP extreme for fathers days ...  T


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from a chest workout. Turned out unexpectedly good. Even though my workout partner was out, I just charged through. Time to hit a couple protein shakes.

Hope you guys are having a good one.


----------



## Ironbuilt

T why do have to rub it in?. Does that mean i need to get married for consistant ptp?  Cause if i do we are all in wife beater tank tops as prenup agreement..
Sunday was going in for arm day to redo the bum tne forearm day but  
ran into Jason who just grad from HS and since i was forgotten i put him  thru holy hell leg day.. it worked cause he said today he was pissen blood from strained kidney or some shit.. 
Today i met up with horse and i let him shadow me on forearms ,trapps and kille ab workout ..hes got skills and  now understands ib smack talk which is all in fun.. Nice dude still not in my inner circle like you guys..  T hes temporary so you are still my center point of circle...Bricks on your hip..lol. tuesday i better do more
work so gym can have a rest from me.. cat fight tonite. Dont ask..ib


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. It was OK. Some days the lower spine feels old on those dead lifts.  LOL


----------



## tripletotal

Pullups, weighted dips (lots of each), cable chest work, cables for triceps. Hit it for an hour. Felt swole and focused thanks to TNE, slin, protein, and carbs before.

Followed up with more carbs, protein, and slin and kept the full feeling for hours.

Finally feeling like I'm making progress. Visible changes over the last week. Maybe it's the dbol. Lol.

Hope there's more action out there than we have in here...where is everyone? Good to see brick and ib checking in.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey hey hey...chest day Tuesday.. hit a little tne per pec and off to euphoria i went.. Great solid chest day and pushed the fitball to limit with 500 lbs flat benchin some 120 db for a final set of 3 . I feel so comfortable  shoulder wise on a fit ball..You modern day trainers have any fit ball advice or am i just usin a gimmick..?  I did one arm flat dumbbell presses holding only one  db and my legs up and my obluques are cramped nice..
My bro T is doing personal issues and sends his love so ill share..He can fill you in later if he wants.. Today back day ..gonna run and check back later.Gotta call my bro now..kinda like senior citizen coffee talk but more about wild pussy..ib


----------



## thebrick

resting today brothers.... hope our friend Turbo all turns out good.


----------



## swolesearcher

today rest day


----------



## tripletotal

Leg day. All the regular stuff plus 5X50m sprints to finish it up. Only an hour, but felt like more.

Hope all is well with you, Turbo. All the rest of you have a great day, too. Train hard and do your best in everything.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Triple says sprints!  We got a runner guys. I need to sprint in fact when u feel earth vibrate im doing it..  
Hey T  Life is so strange destination unknown,.. right? Guess singer?.lol

Back day today too much clen and forgot and added a stim ingredient to my workout drink so i was owled out eye wise..  had some great seated cable rows .some iso hammer strength high pull rows 215 a side till my shoulder cramped  into my brain from clen..which i have now retired from due to extreme anxiety still to this minute..ok im bein a wussy...I get wv in here he knows how to use sears concrete weights.. ..T i need to chat.Brick musta been at desk or tanning..ib


----------



## swolesearcher

wheels day


----------



## tripletotal

"Runner" is definitely an overstatement. It's more like lumbering oaf.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey guys . Sorry for my absence here at the "hangout". Thanks for the kind words . Just awnt to get back on track. Brickster I'm getting mra, mri, mra /Con wensday. hopefully surgury by the following wensday. Probably labrum repair and some other stuff too. Just want to get it over with. heal up then it will be on. Keep at it and i'll try to stop in all i can and say hi. Out of town for funeral two days then back by sunday. Train and eat well. .Thanks guys. Hope all you guys have great days and weekend coming. T


----------



## thebrick

Didn't train today brothers. Still fighting this sinus shit that started with a cold 2 weeks ago. Some days it makes me feel blah, dizzy and slightly nauseated. So.... back to the steroid nasal spray and decongestants. Hoping for shoulders tomorrow

Turbo, hang tough. If you are like me, when its time you are just ready to do it and get it over. Stay positive. Getting older ain't for pussies.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well well well..T we will keep order in play on the board so you do the needed things and ill send air way signals via the lunar skys ..No pilates tonight AGAIN and i think the only time i get planking in while laying lumber with a female associate is when your baby got back ring tone goes off so call me on a break.

Doosey shouldr day. Took it up a notch and really hit my rear delts hard today
Pretty much do as ebo does in his shoulder vid as warming up the delts all around before tossin up 90s on final set..Finished with smith seated overhead presses with a losey 225 but guys i was toasted !   Maybe take day off but when i get idle and bored mischef happens so gym is like my councelor class..
Keep it up guys..i gotta locate atom and will report back..ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

double post


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gun Show Friday!!  Tore it up guys.. .Hey T flannel thongs are in cause they
hold my pearl jam in bro..  just keepin it real ib style


----------



## swolesearcher

today`s back and biceps! go hard or go home


----------



## thebrick

Shoulder traps yesterday, guns today… then later, cut the grass


----------



## rAJJIN

thebrick said:


> Shoulder traps yesterday, guns today… then later, cut the grass



That was my yesterday, but opposite order, throw some tanning in


----------



## thebrick

rAJJIN said:


> That was my yesterday, but opposite order, throw some tanning in



Me too rAJ. When people ask where did I get the sun, I say this is my John Deere tan 

Legs today brothers!!!


----------



## tripletotal

Thursday was back and biceps, went so hard that I had to call it a session after 45 minutes. Thought I was gonna tear a tendon. Friday I attempted to get chest and tris done in about 20 minutes. Went OK. Easy recovery, at least.

Legs today with the wife and another trainer at work. Should be epic. Setting up with TNE, dbol, slin, and a couple hundred grams of carbs and protein. What the hell, might as well throw in a Monster energy drink. Hehe.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday. Back to the salt mines tomorrow...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well well well
.home after some work in the yetty fields so had a few days off cardio rowed a boat  couple times ..wrist curls with a zebco and straight rod for a couple 4 oz rainbows i ate the eyes out of.. worked my jaw with  you know my bro T and we discussed traffic and rest stops. Got a three shades of grey tan from rubbin skin with a single mom who loved my trout.ib


----------



## thebrick

Wife is home sick, but I am planning on a chest workout today. She thought it was strep, but the test came back negative which is good for me!


----------



## turbobusa

Couple days I get an mri mra. I really miss the gym ... and some fucking decent sleep.Glad you guys are at it.   by friday i'll know what my next few months will be. My wife woke up bitching about  sweet potato got her throat sore. Must have been too hot off the grill. gotta be careful with them even when micro waved.. T.


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Couple days I get an mri mra. I really miss the gym ... and some fucking decent sleep.Glad you guys are at it.   by friday i'll know what my next few months will be. My wife woke up bitching about  sweet potato got her throat sore. Must have been too hot off the grill. gotta be careful with them even when micro waved.. T.



Hey T,
Thats  great to hear you are getting quick service on the shoulder because the quicker its fixed the better you will feel.. That sweet skin musta dried out causing the earitation  as i get a complaint  of also hitting the uvula with too small a bite..


----------



## AtomAnt

Just wanted to say i love you guys. 

Getting back into training with my own little program now.  I decided that I need to take this year off from competing to take care of my health and because I want to focus on grad school.  Once I am done with school this winter I am going to get back on stage in 2014.  

I have a pretty interesting training plan set up and I'm hoping to be able to get back into posting here daily about my workouts.  It will be an interesting learning experience as I set it up to be damn brutal. How sick is that!?!?! 

It takes the split set-up of the titan training program but adjusted to 5 days per week training.  I am taking the concept of muscle rounds from titan training and am incorporating some of the principles of DC training and MD training on respective days that I designated for those techniques. 

Happy to be back


----------



## tripletotal

No strep, quick MRIs, new training programs. Nice to hear from everybody! 

Easy back day working a new girl at the gym. She's gonna be harder to catch than those trout.

Lots of good news and upbeat reports here on the training thread tonight. Love it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Alright!!!!  The brood is almost all back ..Atom great decisions become great advancements so i will be eager to hear tid bits on this training method you are currently under. Glad to hear your chatter.
Triple if this new client needs a sandwich i got a sweetpotato fully cooked but firm i can make her earn brutha..
Leg day had a pretty good session even though i was solo so only hit 305 for 8 on final workup sets on squats and ass to grass hacks.something about a spotter just standing near helps the lbs go up.but hey i was fatigued from ext..hammys..iso seated hammys front smith squats so i was toast after followed up by 405 calves on a hack sqt on 4x 6 pieca wood .
Got x gf drama so if i disappear call 911..shes off her rocker .just sayin
Ib


----------



## thebrick

Had a good chest workout yesterday... in spite of my shoulder. Today I am paying the price. Back later today. Maybe I will be pissed enough over the shoulder pains to hit new heights in the back workout. See you guys at the power rack after lunch?


----------



## AtomAnt

Just filling you in on last night's session... 

Start with power for back, chest and shoulders using rep scheme (8,6,5,4,3) pyramiding weights up and holding a static at the end of the last rep of the last set.

Move to a circuit for legs.  Close stance leg press, seated leg curls and leg press calf raises.  Reps in the 12-15 range and did four circuits.  On the last circuit I did partials after I completed all of my full reps.

Finish with drops sets for bis and tris using an isolation exercise.  4 drops shooting for 8-12 reps at each drop.

Felt great afterwards.  Soaked in sweat, huffing and puffing and felt like my body was thrashed.  I missed that so much.


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> Just filling you in on last night's session...
> 
> Start with power for back, chest and shoulders using rep scheme (8,6,5,4,3) pyramiding weights up and holding a static at the end of the last rep of the last set.
> 
> Move to a circuit for legs.  Close stance leg press, seated leg curls and leg press calf raises.  Reps in the 12-15 range and did four circuits.  On the last circuit I did partials after I completed all of my full reps.
> 
> Finish with drops sets for bis and tris using an isolation exercise.  4 drops shooting for 8-12 reps at each drop.
> 
> Felt great afterwards.  Soaked in sweat, huffing and puffing and felt like my body was thrashed.  I missed that so much.



Sounds brutally fun!


----------



## swolesearcher

today was chest shoulders triceps.. i`m fucking sore right now i can`t even type on the keyboard lol


----------



## thebrick

Had a great back workout. Deads off the floor. Since my neck surgery two years ago, most of the time I have been doing rack reads. I think I want to concentrate on pulling off the floor again and see if I can get back some of the power I lost. Goals.

Make some noise in the gym brothers!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chest day bruthas!!  Had it in sync today and  really got going hour in 
to session where a group of us..young hs and me old skool were in a flat bench
incline bench , decline bench all dumbells and standing cable flys...you know it was dam fun because we had all sizes a kids hoppin bench to bench and of course ib hit the tne afterburners for some 105 db presses on his final round of 5 revolving sets..old skool won..but had fun..they wana do some new body part every session.. i need coach turbos help..lol..Speakin of T guys he needs like three bodies as he goes every which way to help everyone..Somehow i sneak in for some smack talk.lol.....


----------



## AtomAnt

Have I said how much I missed you guys?  bro-love  

Well this is what I have planned for tonight... Muscle Rounds a la Titan Training

Doing quads, hammies, calves and chest.  Basically pick a weight you can get 8 reps with do 4 reps, rest 10 seconds, 4 reps, rest 10 seconds.....until you do 6 mini sets of 4 reps.  That is one round.  I'll do four rounds per bodypart then do 20 min HIIT on the elliptical.

This shit is gonna be fun


----------



## Ironbuilt

We missed you too Atom!  
Now u just confused me ..lol..hey veteran cerebellums run sometime backwords and get confuses easy so i need..lol
You say pick a weight that u can do 8 reps with but only  do 4 reps 4 reps x 6 sets..Set a sasquatch straight as this sounds very intrigueing.. 
Today i better take off and get some work done so hope everyone  has a great day and we are in monsoon weather so i got rubbers on 24-7..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> We missed you too Atom!
> Now u just confused me ..lol..hey veteran cerebellums run sometime backwords and get confuses easy so i need..lol
> You say pick a weight that u can do 8 reps with but only  do 4 reps 4 reps x 6 sets..Set a sasquatch straight as this sounds very intrigueing..
> Today i better take off and get some work done so hope everyone  has a great day and we are in monsoon weather so i got rubbers on 24-7..ib



Yes, I'll use an example of how this works:  

Let's say you can do 8 reps with 100lbs on Incline DB Press - 
Do 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; and 4 reps. That is ONE round.  

Then you rest for 90 - 120 seconds depending on the movement and do another round.

You repeat this until you complete four full rounds.

Even though you are using you 8RM and only doing 4 reps, because you are resting for such a short time by the time you get to the end of the round you are torched. 

Pretty cool, right?


----------



## AtomAnt

Wow, what the hell was I thinking that I could do cardio after the muscle rounds for legs!?! I haven't done these in years, and now I truly know how to push myself.  You do not realize how hard these get until you actually do them. 

Think about after every 4 reps you are only resting 10 seconds...and doing that 6 times. The pump, the pain, the focus, the intensity...oh yeah, it is all there. I was soaked through two shirts and my legs were on fire. Not a chance in hell cardio was happening lol.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Yes, I'll use an example of how this works:
> 
> Let's say you can do 8 reps with 100lbs on Incline DB Press -
> Do 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; 4 reps, rest 10 seconds; and 4 reps. That is ONE round.
> 
> Then you rest for 90 - 120 seconds depending on the movement and do another round.
> 
> You repeat this until you complete four full rounds.
> 
> Even though you are using you 8RM and only doing 4 reps, because you are resting for such a short time by the time you get to the end of the round you are torched.
> 
> Pretty cool, right?



So, basically it's 24 sets after all is said and done?


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> So, basically it's 24 sets after all is said and done?



Yes. 6 mini sets. Then 90-120 second break, repeat...


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Yes. 6 mini sets. Then 90-120 second break, repeat...



Seems like a lot of volume number wise, but it's basically a RP set without going to failure, because you are allowing oxygen in just enough to keep going where you would usually fail.  Interesting.  You like punishing yourself, don't you. lol


----------



## tripletotal

Arms and delts yesterday, still swollen today. Love that.

Rest day today. Oh, delicious rest day.


----------



## xmen1234

tripletotal said:


> Arms and delts yesterday, still swollen today. Love that.
> 
> Rest day today. Oh, delicious rest day.



I honestly don't read your posts because I am to distracted by your Avatar.  MY GOD!


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> Seems like a lot of volume number wise, but it's basically a RP set without going to failure, because you are allowing oxygen in just enough to keep going where you would usually fail.  Interesting.  You like punishing yourself, don't you. lol



It is a decent amount of volume and trust me, by the time you get to mini-sets 5 and 6, you are going to to failure.  Those are brutal reps at that point.

If you look into Titan Training you'll see how unique it is.  And yes, I do enjoy punishing myself.  I feel like shit when I am not able to put myself through hell with regards to training.  There is just something mentally satisfying about knowing your body has been pushed to its physical limit and you are getting better and better.

This morning when I lifted my legs out of my bed I just yelled, "Holy fuck!" because my legs were so sore.  I was definitely not expecting that kind of muscular trauma.  this is some badass shit my friends.


----------



## swolesearcher

Wheels day! love & hate training legs LOL


----------



## thebrick

Damn, no training for me. Covered up at work. Hopefully tomorrow. Busy is job security, right?


----------



## tripletotal

xmen1234 said:


> I honestly don't read your posts because I am to distracted by your Avatar.  MY GOD!



That's my mom


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao..Yes i understand now Atom....kinda.....between X tossing in his questions me re reading Atoms  i now ask..how many 24 mini sets per bodypart.? Say 24 dumbell. Then what ? Lol... are u one body part a day..?.
Brick and Triple im with you two today
. Work keeps the tax man away..
Turbo..ummm..you ever seen my burnt sweetpotato pie?


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao..Yes i understand now Atom....kinda.....between X tossing in his questions me re reading Atoms  i now ask..how many 24 mini sets per bodypart.? Say 24 dumbell. Then what ? Lol... are u one body part a day..?.
> Brick and Triple im with you two today
> . Work keeps the tax man away..
> Turbo..ummm..you ever seen my burnt sweetpotato pie?



Nah, there are only two days out of the week that you do muscle rounds. 
Muscle round day 1: quads, hammies, calves and chest
Day 2: back, shoulders, bis and tris

You do the same set/rep/round scheme for each muscle

The other days are different.


----------



## turbobusa

tripletotal said:


> That's my mom



Think mom would like a double strobe light show? 
You opened the door with that one TT. 
I can almost smell mom's mmmm um good holsum -- cookin
through the monitor..... Thanks buddy...  T


----------



## turbobusa

Hey guys had to come through and see my pals.  been a little hectic lately.
Surgical consult tomorrow am . Gonna be a bitch getting in and out my docs office right where the black hawks celebration parade stuff will be. That starts at 9 am 830 is my appt. No matter as in finally get  to know what the mechanic bills are gonna be and how long til i can get some gym going. 
Think the injury is fairly severe . Hard to just lift my hand much of the time 
and jacking off is excruciating. Maybe i should get a clapper . No that would hurt too.AA TT brick and um that pacific NW phenom I'll be back training quick as i can. Gonna pct it for a bit and be nice and fresh come training time.
Hope you guys days are bright and nights even brighter. 
train well eat well and what ever you do with your sig other do that well too.
T


----------



## tripletotal

turbobusa said:


> Hey guys had to come through and see my pals.  been a little hectic lately.
> Surgical consult tomorrow am . Gonna be a bitch getting in and out my docs office right where the black hawks celebration parade stuff will be. That starts at 9 am 830 is my appt. No matter as in finally get  to know what the mechanic bills are gonna be and how long til i can get some gym going.
> Think the injury is fairly severe . Hard to just lift my hand much of the time
> and jacking off is excruciating. Maybe i should get a clapper . No that would hurt too.AA TT brick and um that pacific NW phenom I'll be back training quick as i can. Gonna pct it for a bit and be nice and fresh come training time.
> Hope you guys days are bright and nights even brighter.
> train well eat well and what ever you do with your sig other do that well too.
> T



Good luck, Turbo. You'll be back to training in no time. You should get an in-home nurse. Much better than a clapper.

Oh, and yes, I opened myself up to that, but it's so rare that I think of something funny that I couldn't resist.


----------



## Ironbuilt

It will be fine Turbo..i mean u can spin a warm potato with just a wrist, as i get in 
only  three spins anyhow and its cooked.. Got my fat gripz so tomorrow i will bitch they are a stroke job or i will marry them for python forearms ..stay tuned..ib

NURSE FOR RENT- Wirey back hair made for cuddling, PNW certifed 
Squatchette.. IB's Rentayetty.com


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Hey guys had to come through and see my pals.  been a little hectic lately.
> Surgical consult tomorrow am . Gonna be a bitch getting in and out my docs office right where the black hawks celebration parade stuff will be. That starts at 9 am 830 is my appt. No matter as in finally get  to know what the mechanic bills are gonna be and how long til i can get some gym going.
> Think the injury is fairly severe . Hard to just lift my hand much of the time
> and jacking off is excruciating. Maybe i should get a clapper . No that would hurt too.AA TT brick and um that pacific NW phenom I'll be back training quick as i can. Gonna pct it for a bit and be nice and fresh come training time.
> Hope you guys days are bright and nights even brighter.
> train well eat well and what ever you do with your sig other do that well too.
> T



Hoping for the best brother.  Maybe try a fleshlight when need tog et your rocks off in a pinch.  

I haven't done cardio since I started this program and I am leaner lol  I've finally got that "pop" back in my muscles and am feeling good.  After i few more weeks on this program I'll try to get some pics posted up.  Bodyfat is mid 7% to low 8% based on calipers and the bioeletrical impedance.  

Tonight the line up is muscle rounds for back, tris, shoulders and bis.

Saturday is my "fun" day.  last weekend I did a Mountain Dog arm pump workout an I might do something similar again.  Or I might do DC rest pause style chest, some shoulder drop sets and high rep bis and tris supersets.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol  Atom said Fleshlight...prob bettr than a sweet potato..
Well i did a mediocre back day ..i used these fat gripz and im on the fence of good to dumb..i must say u gotta drop weight on sets because of the forearm burn but another thing im no  size 12" shoehanddick" size either..but i do feel forearm pump but not as good a back..i know remove and do higher weight ib u dummy..ok i was lazy today..low food consumption and rare 80degree  heat
Have a great night..brick u must be tanning and triple with mom..lol..


----------



## thebrick

Hang in the Turbo. You will be back in the gym in no time.
Hits guns today. Not gonna win any awards but I got it done.


----------



## turbobusa

Hello to bricks regulars and any strays as well. Had surgical consult this morning right in the middle of the black hawks shin dig. What a crowd!
Well here it is: spinitus torn off . Bones rubbing from years of wear. 
Bicep tendon got thin where bones are too close. Labrum frayed. 
Get this Brick. joint surfaces nice and healthy. So they will reattache the torn off muscle with something he says is really strong. They will remove some bone for clearance for the rubbing issue. They will attach my bicep tendon lower where it is still thick and not worn thin. Doc says it will be working about like new when healed and rehabbed. main thing is holding back and being patient. Told  the muscle would pull the tendon through the sutures like a cheese grater if i rush it.
Good thing is he told me my bicep tendon would have failed  eventually.
So that will be fixed at same time. Here is some other good news . I can press , hack etc for legs as long as no shoulder involvement. Shit man better than nothing and wheels needed attention from a long lower body healing period (3 yrs). I am really up. Thought it might not be fixable. I am really thankful.Shit is fairly painful . Have not slept well or much for about a month.
Have the preop clearances to take care of then hopefully surgury soon as two weeks. I'm heading to the store for some some food . Carbing up tonight legs Tomorrow! Hell yeah ! That no gym lead me into some really feeling down as I thought it might not get fixed.Thanks for all the cool pick me ups guys. 
Huge  thanks to my pal Ib. Funny ass dude. One of the coolest guys I can call a great friend. All good friends to me here in bricks spot. Thanks . T


----------



## tripletotal

I'm here! Just had to finish leading lambs to the slaughter. I mean training clients. Seriously, though, I was in rare form today...left a trail of destruction. I don't think a single client finished their hour standing. But every one thanked me for it.

Life is fucking good. Fantastic back workout today. Just heavy heavy heavy and lots of sets and no isolation work.

And now the weekend is here. Time to make sure Mrs. Triple can't walk right for a couple days.

Glad to hear the super positive prognosis, turbo. IB let's hear some more of that crazy Yetty talk soon.

Kick ass and take names, gentlemen.


----------



## chrisr116

Trained chest, shoulder, triceps, and calves this afternoon before work. On isopress flat bench, I was able to push ten 45 lb plates for a set of 6 reps at the top of that exercise. I know it isn't Olympic flat bench, but I was proud of my old busted up shoulders for taking it with no pain.  10 plates is all the thing will hold.  My wife was proud of me. Felt good...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow...  i love good news all the way around here at Bricks!  Glad i can be a part of this group.. fo real.. ib


----------



## swolesearcher

best wishes to you tb... today`s back and bis.. let`s do it baby


----------



## AtomAnt

Yesterday I got to it with back, tris, shoulders and bis.  These were done with the muscle rounds.  Those muscle rounds make your tired as hell.  So I knew today was going to be rough.

I got to it with some explosive movements for shoulders and chest and then did a mountain dog style arm session.  I finished with 20 min of HIIT.  

Feelin' good fellas!


----------



## tripletotal

Legs today. After a thorough foam rolling and body weight warm-up, we thrashed ourselves for an hour with just two movements: leg press and barbell hip thrusts.

Almost passed out after the last set of hip thrusts. Fucking body went numb for ten minutes. Worked out with Mrs. Triple and a couple friends. Was glad to have the extra rest time as the others did their sets.

Kind of afraid of what waking up tomorrow will feel like.


----------



## thebrick

Man T, that's great news. Glad its fixable! Getting sidelined on the upper body for a few always sux but it will be worth it in the end.

Hit shoulders and traps yesterday not feeling 100% and I'll be damned, woke up this AM with a another cold.

Looks like my Sunday is cutting the grass and some rest.




turbobusa said:


> Hello to bricks regulars and any strays as well. Had surgical consult this morning right in the middle of the black hawks shin dig. What a crowd!
> Well here it is: spinitus torn off . Bones rubbing from years of wear.
> Bicep tendon got thin where bones are too close. Labrum frayed.
> Get this Brick. joint surfaces nice and healthy. So they will reattache the torn off muscle with something he says is really strong. They will remove some bone for clearance for the rubbing issue. They will attach my bicep tendon lower where it is still thick and not worn thin. Doc says it will be working about like new when healed and rehabbed. main thing is holding back and being patient. Told  the muscle would pull the tendon through the sutures like a cheese grater if i rush it.
> Good thing is he told me my bicep tendon would have failed  eventually.
> So that will be fixed at same time. Here is some other good news . I can press , hack etc for legs as long as no shoulder involvement. Shit man better than nothing and wheels needed attention from a long lower body healing period (3 yrs). I am really up. Thought it might not be fixable. I am really thankful.Shit is fairly painful . Have not slept well or much for about a month.
> Have the preop clearances to take care of then hopefully surgury soon as two weeks. I'm heading to the store for some some food . Carbing up tonight legs Tomorrow! Hell yeah ! That no gym lead me into some really feeling down as I thought it might not get fixed.Thanks for all the cool pick me ups guys.
> Huge  thanks to my pal Ib. Funny ass dude. One of the coolest guys I can call a great friend. All good friends to me here in bricks spot. Thanks . T


----------



## AtomAnt

OMG...to comprehend the amount of soreness my bis and tris have today is beyond the scope of worldly knowledge.  I knew this program would be brutal... Adapt or die.

Hitting legs in a few then doing a high rep circuit for back, chest and shoulders. Why do i find pleasure in this?


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> OMG...to comprehend the amount of soreness my bis and tris have today is beyond the scope of worldly knowledge.  I knew this program would be brutal... Adapt or die.
> 
> Hitting legs in a few then doing a high rep circuit for back, chest and shoulders. Why do i find pleasure in this?



Better you than me! My leg day left me sore, but I was able to easily get up this morning and walk around, stairs no problem, etc. What you're up to sounds too much like self abuse for my weak constitution.

Glad you're after it, Atom. Let us know if the progress matches the pain.


----------



## Ironbuilt

We got some heat and it's no stoke in the park. 95 is odd this time a year and my shadow even pisses and drips. 
Went to gym to cool off cause powers off on the street again , did back and walked outside and got woosey I think from mt2 and so I limped It home to clean the dek. Mint Mojitoes on tap.ib


----------



## thebrick

Looks like I am out for a few. Full blown upper respiratory virus. Cough, congestions not sleeping worth damn... SUX!! You guys get an extra couple reps for me.


----------



## tripletotal

I've been loving the quick and brutal workouts lately. Legs in an hour, back today in 40 minutes, but still feeling worked and pumped at the end. Ready to get back at it right away.

Brick...hope that virus gives up quick.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick u got antibiotics.?  Gotta cheap place if u need  .Hey triple sounds crippling brutha...Do some outdoor 90 degree training and its breathtaking.. i had day off.had a run to airport for a pickup in heavy hot traffic.my elbows on fire i think from fatgripz training or just the heat.. T im ok.. shadow piss went well so no bail needed......


----------



## thebrick

Hey IB, no antibiotics. I am interested if you have a link though. Doc said it was a virus and would have to just run its course. I did sleep last light. That helped a hell of a lot. First good sleep in days. I'll be back soon brothers. Ya can't get rid of me that easily.


----------



## Big-John

Hitting arms today..Gonna try to turn these bb guns in to 22's!


----------



## Kalel

Back. Gotta nap first I feel drained today


----------



## swolesearcher

today was chest shoulders triceps!


----------



## AtomAnt

Just a little update on how things have been going on this new program I whipped up.  So, yeah, I've been getting sore as a motherfucker.  And as I noted before, the frequency I am hitting each muscle is a little out there, but you know what, sometimes you just gotta push the limit.  When I came back around to do my upper body power day with leg circuit on Monday I was quite impressed with myself.  I was pushing heavier weights on my DB inclines presses (got 100s for 5 reps), went up 15 pounds on my lat pulldowns and 10 pounds on shoulder presses.  Am I pretty stoked? Fuck yeah I am! 

My cardio is minimal right now because I have the circuits in there which act as cardio but on days I can hammer out some sprints, I get to it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Or Brick..go to place for antibiotics..Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies
Says for fish but anti for fish are same standard and quality purity as human.. world ending preppers go to place ive used over and over..
Atom..u sound like you have hit psycho..PERFECT..thats  a quality standard in the gym i like.

Today leg day ..
Busted out some 1050 leg presses after cardio .leg extentions , standing hammys. Bent over iso hammys..
I used to not sweat but the heat .dbol.and my x causing me frustration had me drippen h20 off each acorn which is ok as a new ms ib has been employed at my gym and shes a cute squirrel .. turbo..i feel u hittin a doozey leg day wed?  Ib


----------



## tri-terror

I'm laying ina hospital bed gorked out on dilaudid and with a nerve block in my hip/ass.
I am training my left quad today.  Just gonna try and get it to wiggle...


----------



## Enigmatic707

tri-terror said:


> I'm laying ina hospital bed gorked out on dilaudid and with a nerve block in my hip/ass.
> I am training my left quad today.  Just gonna try and get it to wiggle...



Jeeeeze- wtf


----------



## thebrick

Awesome. Thank you! IB!
Tri, hang in there. This is a temporary phase. Enjoy the Dilaudid and rest.




Ironbuilt said:


> Or Brick..go to place for antibiotics..Cal Vet Supply - your source for Antibiotics, Frontline, Syringes and Veterinary Supplies
> Says for fish but anti for fish are same standard and quality purity as human.. world ending preppers go to place ive used over and over..
> Atom..u sound like you have hit psycho..PERFECT..thats  a quality standard in the gym i like.
> 
> Today leg day ..
> Busted out some 1050 leg presses after cardio .leg extentions , standing hammys. Bent over iso hammys..
> I used to not sweat but the heat .dbol.and my x causing me frustration had me drippen h20 off each acorn which is ok as a new ms ib has been employed at my gym and shes a cute squirrel .. turbo..i feel u hittin a doozey leg day wed?  Ib


----------



## tripletotal

tri-terror said:


> I'm laying ina hospital bed gorked out on dilaudid and with a nerve block in my hip/ass.
> I am training my left quad today.  Just gonna try and get it to wiggle...



Shit, man. Are the nurses hot at least?


----------



## turbobusa

Damn TT sorry it's like that. This too shall pass. Be careful on that damn dilaudid.I was on so much iv dilaudid after my near fatal mc accident 
I asked one nurse if she would mind sitting on my face cuz i thought it'd make me feel better.True story. Got in no trouble as id' been on a 6 minute dilaudid button for many days. kinda funny now . my wife of 3 mo's was not super amused as i had made the request with her standing on the other side of the hosp bed. OOOOOOOOOOOOOps!!!!  Well IB it may be a doozy for a floozy but i'll take what I can get. Leaving for a meeting with my daughters attorney in a sec. BATTER  UP!!!!   Have a great one guys thanks for kind words. TT get better soon brother. Thanks, T........


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> I'm laying ina hospital bed gorked out on dilaudid and with a nerve block in my hip/ass.
> I am training my left quad today.  Just gonna try and get it to wiggle...



I'm sorry Tri... do your best to look forward and make each day better.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey TT that means you are on the mend brutha!! 
Quick question do you have a catheter up thru the wicked worm ?
Nurse jammed one in me one time and hit the bladder and on came the old faithful and gave her an amber necklace ..tru story..
Ib


----------



## thebrick

Thanks freakin' funny T. That stuff will goof you up for sure. They gave that to me after my neck surgery. I think it was only once every 3 hours? Believe me I was watching the clock and at the exact time I was pressing the call button saying bring me more of that shit!  



turbobusa said:


> Damn TT sorry it's like that. This too shall pass. Be careful on that damn dilaudid.I was on so much iv dilaudid after my near fatal mc accident
> I asked one nurse if she would mind sitting on my face cuz i thought it'd make me feel better.True story. Got in no trouble as id' been on a 6 minute dilaudid button for many days. kinda funny now . my wife of 3 mo's was not super amused as i had made the request with her standing on the other side of the hosp bed. OOOOOOOOOOOOOps!!!!  Well IB it may be a doozy for a floozy but i'll take what I can get. Leaving for a meeting with my daughters attorney in a sec. BATTER  UP!!!!   Have a great one guys thanks for kind words. TT get better soon brother. Thanks, T........


----------



## AtomAnt

Muscle rounds for legs and chest...I don't even know what to say.  Just kill me now... I felt like death after I finished quads, and I still had hammies, calves and chest to go.  

As I keep saying, this program is based on the premise of adapt or die.


----------



## swolesearcher

legs abs and calves today!  happy 4th of july guys


----------



## tripletotal

Shoulders yesterday. Rest today, work is closed. Enjoying my independence. Hope you all are, too. Don't blow yourselves up.


----------



## thebrick

I may hit the gym. Been out all week. Guilt is setting in and I am feeling much better + its raining like crazy/ So much for a cookout.

Home yet Tri? Hope you are recovering well.


----------



## turbobusa

TT hope you are sittin home sipping a cold one. Brick have great workout if you do. AA keep at it till you get sore no longer then change up. All the rest 
have a great day... IB have a great one holler liitel bit. 
HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL THE PEEPS IN BRICKS HANGOUT!
IMa bout to go get fucked up and beat them bitches down the block in the annual fireworks out do each other fest...............Party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tri-terror

I'm doing good guys.  Came home wed morning and have been just chilling.  Still a lot of swelling and I have a nerve block in, so not a lot of activity. 
Nerve block will be out tonight and as I get some feeling back in the leg ill be doing my PT exercises.   I have to keep it In a brace and have it locked out for at least another week.


----------



## Big-John

Just got done with legs.. So I will not be doing much walking tonight..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh good!  TT is home..at least at home there is some peace..Man i was in a hospitol ICU for 22 days a misery and a hose up the light switch and after a while u dont give a shit and say whatever to the nurses..one thing i hated is this chick every 4 am make me get up to stand on a weigh scale till after 4 days i said fuk that scale weigh me when i feel like it. My voice is loud so whole floor heard it and i never was weighed again.
Anyway takin a few days off pondering my next move in life..i need change so its time.. brought out my m 100's to let neighbors know who has correct anti zombieware with some one hour coastguard smoke bombs  in orange to see my location. Was upset cause i had tossed my two red flares in garbage by accident so i*could not direct air traffic.. keep tossin steel!.ib


----------



## AtomAnt

TT, glad you are back home.  I hope the PT goes well and you are back on your feet in no time. 

Good couple of days up here... Training has been fun as all hell.  On the 4th I trained with one of my close friends taking him through some muscle rounds.  Those rounds sneak up on you and knock the piss out of ya.  We went of to an all-you-can-eat sushi and seafood joint and housed ourselves some massive quantities of food.  Freakin' $11 and we got sushi, sashimi, hibachi steak, chicken and shrimp, and steamed rockfish. Not bad at all.  Went into the city after my food digested to hang out and watch some fireworks...well, when I parked and got to my friend's place he told me I better check my car to be sure it was in a spot they couldn't tow.  Just my luck, within 15 minutes my car was towed. I got it back that night but not before driving through the notorious west baltimore.  90% of the houses are boarded up or have the windows smashed out...
Hit some arms MD style and chest using a HIT technique this morning...had to get my swole on before I went out with a little cuttie. 

IB, you are a shitshow! Would be hella fun to play around with some of those explosives.  Choose your next path wisely and stay golden brother.


----------



## turbobusa

Well finally got a leg workout in today. Just exts curls and presses. 
Not heavy not intense just some ham and quad stim. Felt good to get a little 
blood moving. Surgury should be in less than 2 weeks. wish it just get here.
You all have good finishes to the weekend.  T


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm tossin steel in anger for many reasons and also not being invited into the special T party just made my training more intense as I laugh as people ask me questions and now don't get the Ib helpful response as usual. I'm changing ways . Ib. Glad u guys are ok and had a good fourth. I kept bombs going till tonite.. Ran outa sparklers for sparkler bombs and neighbors are now back outside as Rob Zombie has been turned off...


----------



## thebrick

Bro's hit the gym for a workout, first time back in over a week from being sick and it felt damn good. time to get back on track.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Alright! Bricks zamboo sniffles have returned to point of entry which are probably the Dumbell grips . Glad u back at it B!
Today chest.. Yeah im hella fired up made my own tea added tnetren sweetener and tossed up good lbs for a change. Elbows feeling good.. Deca site  pin seemed to help and Friday I start pentosan review and I will only post here my results .. Leg day tuesday so locate the 45s by the bunches cause the fire is still hot.. Triple where u son?


----------



## tripletotal

I'm here. Been training as usual...arms I think was Friday, Saturday legs (there were 5 of us tearing it up. Took over the gym and had a good old time), today back and biceps.

Got some new juice and it is hot shit! Makes my old stuff seem like bullshit. So happy!

Glad to see peeps are getting put back together and are/will be training again. Injuries and such can suck my ass.

Had a okcupid date Saturday. One of those BS situations where the pics are not...recent. bitch. How bout that asshat Silva?

Sorry I'm rambling...only had 15g of carbs today so far but a crapload of caffeine and other shit.Shredding for my wedding. Gonna scare some party goers who haven't seen me in some months or years.

That's the news from lake woebegone.


----------



## swolesearcher

today`s chest-shoulders-triceps! chest press, flat flyes, military press, lateral flyes, rear delt flyes, push downs and lying triceps extensions


----------



## The Grim Repper

Today: Everything.  Full body depletion program.  Tomorrow upper body only, but different exercises, lower reps, heavier weights and more sets for glycogen uptake.


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today and let me tell ya, felt like there was more gravity than normal on those rack deads or maybe it was a week off feeling puny? Fuck it, I am pressing ahead, those deadlifts will be mine!!

Triple, sounds like Santa came to your place with a good present!


----------



## AtomAnt

Well fellas... This is my last week of class and then I have 8 weeks off.  I have been up since Sunday without sleep working on my final all night Sunday and Monday.  Of course, I still trained... So far this program is just a wicked bitch.  It is eating me up, and every day is a new challenge.  

Honestly, no need for cardio at all on this sucker.  Your HR is cranking after the circuits and during the muscle rounds.  

Off to class now, muscle rounds tomorrow


----------



## tripletotal

Had a great chest and triceps workout today courtesy of a personal trainer applicant at work. Guy was legit. Had to cut it off early as I was unable to feel my body or see much. Stupid Carb Nite protocol. Better goddamn work.

Glad to see you all are moving forward relentlessly. That's the way to get what you're after, IMO.

Yeah, brick...Santa did come.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Triple / wedding? For real ? When and my invite or i crash it wearing my sasquatch outfit..
Wow leg day  ..now recall i did 1/2 ml =150mg deca each knee at tip of my quad teardrop few days ago..well  the tenderness has subsided, knees feel 60% better..so i gavem heck with some 455 hack squats no ass to grass just parallel and did have a buddy bump me outa the bottom but as of right now they feel great..now also remember i am starting , yes i really am Brick , my pentosan research starting tomorrow with a dab at each elbow and knees..so this log will be here only so any questions ill try an answer..T gets gets some pre-op test done wednesday am so everyone think good things for him cause i know he would for anyone here. Bruiser Back Day after work so plates will  be unracked and on my bar tomorrow..ib..

Atom i thought colleges are done? Or were u held back for lunchroom behavior?.


----------



## turbobusa

I'm leaving now for a 4 hr or so set of patience training. Presurgical stress test 
due to abnormal ekg. been that way forever. Oh well gotta make sure 
omar and benji get thier money in that dept. Hopefully surgury this coming tues.
I'll talk tro you guys soon . have a great day! go train dammiT!!!. T


----------



## tripletotal

Ironbuilt said:


> Triple / wedding? For real ? When and my invite or i crash it wearing my sasquatch outfit..
> Wow leg day  ..now recall i did 1/2 ml =150mg deca each knee at tip of my quad teardrop few days ago..well  the tenderness has subsided, knees feel 60% better..so i gavem heck with some 455 hack squats no ass to grass just parallel and did have a buddy bump me outa the bottom but as of right now they feel great..now also remember i am starting , yes i really am Brick , my pentosan research starting tomorrow with a dab at each elbow and knees..so this log will be here only so any questions ill try an answer..T gets gets some pre-op test done wednesday am so everyone think good things for him cause i know he would for anyone here. Bruiser Back Day after work so plates will  be unracked and on my bar tomorrow..ib..
> 
> Atom i thought colleges are done? Or were u held back for lunchroom behavior?.



Sasquatches welcome...north rim grand canyon mid august.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa↑  now is this the chef?  .well congratulations for sure!  

T good luck on all those tests. They are good to do to make sure we will be able to toss the iron into infinity.. Hope a hot single nurse is there so u can say u have a friend in need..


----------



## tri-terror

Hey guys guess who's walking without crutches a week after ACL reconstruction?  That's right, THIS mother fucker is!  Lmao!
#adrianpetersonaintgotshitonme


----------



## thebrick

No training for me today... just work and mow the grass. Sounds pretty domestic to me.  lol


----------



## tripletotal

Yup, the chef. Coolest woman ever to walk the earth.

Today was shoulder day. Was short on time and the gym was super busy, so after a 10 minute warmup, I camped out on my favorite shoulder press machine and did a pyramid with the stack, moving up two plates at a time after each set, two sets at the full stack, and all the way back down the same way. Got a good pump despite the Carb depletion. Some days everything just clicks nicely.

I came back with paper towels to clean the machine off, and this guy asked if I was done. I said yeah, but why didn't you just ask to work in? Anybody who tells you no is just being a dick. Especially when I was sitting for two minutes between sets. There are assholes at the gym, but then there are some people who are just too polite for their own good. I guess I prefer the second kind, though.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Atom i thought colleges are done? Or were u held back for lunchroom behavior?.



I am in grad school brah.  Held back? Pfft talk shit on my 3.96 GPA... 

Triple, there are times when I just don't want dirty little scum working in with me.  I'm sorry, but you don't fuck with my zone.  Unless you are going to go as hard as I am, get the fuck off of my shit.  Am I bastard, you bet, do I care, nope.


Anyway, just finished my final paper...17 mother fucking pages! 

I did train today.  Hit those muscle rounds for quads, hammies and chest and did 4 DC style sets for calves.  The deep stretch works best for me for calves. 

I did the v-squat machine for quads.  I simply can't do BB squats for the muscle rounds.  I tried them and I get so lightheaded I nearly pass out.  Did lying leg curls for hammies and Incline DB fly presses for chest.  

I PUKED TWICE during my session.  :headbang:  One of my gym friends came saw me running towards a garbage can and afterwards goes WTF was that about?  I go, nothin, just had to puke.  Then got back to my set lol

If you aren't puking, you aren't training hard enough 

I now have 8 weeks before my last semester... TIME TO GET SWOLE BITCHES


----------



## tripletotal

Are you calling me dirty scum? Lol...


----------



## tri-terror

Had my first post surgery workout last night!  Hot chest/delts and tris.  Mostly machine work cause I can't lug around free weights yet.  Had my girl and her girlfriend load and unload my plates for me.
Nailed some pec deck, incline hammer,  and wide flat hammer presses.  Nautilus delt press and lateral raises.  Tricep presdowns with the stack (did 21s) and dip machine.


----------



## thebrick

Tri!! Awesome! You heal fast brother!

Hit shoulders and traps today. Not bad at all for an 'ol piece of shit   LoL  Walked out of the gym feeling good.


----------



## swolesearcher

legs today... always nice the feeling after legs training


----------



## Ironbuilt

I knew Atoms one smart cookie so its good he gets fired up and tossin weight around like a mad man. Gotta love him
TT thats awesome brutha sounds like you are on a good mend and so glad u are tossin weight around because that alone is freedom from stress and anxiety!! Cool bro.
Triple i too don't like to let people work in and it's not cause I'm rude it's just if I say yes, they move the bench a little, scratch their head , dink around and I lose my thought due to some person and I'm on a time mission so people get the done in 4 set u can have it words

Ok  Pentosan 250 mg  (DAY 1) dose Is 3mg per kg once a week four weeks
So I did 10.75 iu outer lowest quad to knee x 2, 50 iu inner lower quad x 2
And added 10 iu to each front delt for a total of 320mg .. Is my math correct? I am a little heavier than my kg I used but this is trial and need to feel things out.                       i injured my right shoulder yesterday on
some Hammer S lat high pull isolation movements.
Today I'm on ice and Moti..No gym..


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Are you calling me dirty scum? Lol...



Well you are the sexiest dirty scum i know   It is just the way it is around my gym.  There are a few of us that train for real and we let one another work in, but the little d-bags...they can wait.  

Tri-terror, holy shitza! Already back in the gym? Give me some of that special potion you got!

So happy tonight is my last class!!!! I haven't slept all week and I feel like a zombie.

IB, dang...that seems like of lot of liquid going into you body in one day!


----------



## Enigmatic707

Hit chest and Tris today...went heavy on chest and did a few heavy sets on Tris and then did a bunch of volume work on them. Then went and re-hit my legs after a day off and did forearms.

I forgot how fucked of a workout forearms are LoL ahhh the good ol days when I used to work forearms twice a week.


----------



## Ironbuilt

AtomAnt said:


> Well you are the sexiest dirty scum i know   It is just the way it is around my gym.  There are a few of us that train for real and we let one another work in, but the little d-bags...they can wait.
> 
> Tri-terror, holy shitza! Already back in the gym? Give me some of that special potion you got!
> 
> So happy tonight is my last class!!!! I haven't slept all week and I feel like a zombie.
> 
> IB, dang...that seems like of lot of liquid going into you body in one day!


No no dont be rock..lol..320mg @ 250mg per ml is just over 1.3 cc. Maybe my brain is a rock though¿


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> No no dont be rock..lol..320mg @ 250mg per ml is just over 1.3 cc. Maybe my brain is a rock though¿



I read it as 10+ cc thinking each IU was a mL


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..im just messin with ya Atom ...my vial is 6ml so i figure 320 x4 weeks plus 220mg on 5 is my 1500mg vial

So far so good..


----------



## turbobusa

Well no stress test wensday as the medical "professionals" failed to forward referral. Stayed with it and fought and scrambled and had the test yesterday.
They looked at mri's and relized jarring effort on treadmill would be excruciating so they did the chemical heart/vascular dialation. Gave m,e a massive headache
but got through it. Have to make sure my paper work is straight and surgury will be tuesday. Trying to then paln my next few months . I miss "real" training so much . Well leaving shortly for gym. Glad you guys are staying with it. Do a few more reps for me in the coming weeks workouts. Thanks for being great friends. IB don't forget the ice chest with the salmon when you comeout here! T.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit Turbo. Medical places irritate me very badly.  Hey you want salmon say the word bro. Kings and silvers are rolling out in the sound and "copper river " salmon from alaska just got here. It's super bright orange and higher in oil content and is the best. Watch the door for Fed Ex when ure healing I got u covered anytime and that goes for anyone here too . Just say the word and ill ship it.
Day 2 -- pentosan..
Feels pretty good. No pin soreness, I know this is week one but I have not worked out due to a shoulder strain but have walked every day 5 miles and I feel like I got knee sleeves on. Kinda tight but also don't forget I site pinned deca at each joint week before . No I'll effects , no renal failure , and after next wed I'll know more.. Have a good weekend. T hit me up at the yellow china bowl  when u can bro..ib


----------



## swolesearcher

today`s  back and biceps! deadlifts-pull ups-dumbell rows-hammer curls-incline dumbell curls- barbell curls


----------



## turbobusa

Well as expected the hoops i jumped through for tuesdays surgury were for naught. Must see cardiac guy tuesday, so need another surgury date. 
not so bad only been trying to get this done since late may. 
hope I can stay within the "window" of repair time. Muscle tissue and such will shrink back after enough time making a good repair unlikely. Trying to stay positive. all ahev a good W/E.. T


----------



## thebrick

Hang in there T... its always hurry up and wait. You'll get there. Sometimes the system sux though!

No training for me today.... planning on legs tomorrow


----------



## turbobusa

Ok let's try this leg day thing again. Leaving in a min with my son to train. 
Thanks brick . I am trying to be patient. Kind of sucks as healing begins after surgury. IB where are you? call me . ok hading out soon as look at the last couple threads . //... T


----------



## thebrick

hit legs today too T.... feelin" a little like jelly  LOL   Glad I did it though.


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn turbo, I feel bad for ya going through all of this B.S.  I hope when they finally get shit straight for ya everything falls into place and the surgery goes smoothly.

Here's how things went the past few days...

Friday - Back, triceps, shoulders and bis muscle rounds: Great workout, had an awesome pump and my back was really lit up

Saturday - Rest Pause training for chest and shoulders.  For each muscle group I'm doing one compound movement, one machine or isolate type exercise and then a widowmaker with a special exercise.  

Sunday - Bis and Tris a la Mountain Dog style.  Then did 25 min of cardio.  The more I am experimenting with MD style training the more I like it.  BTW, I am getting the workouts off John's website, as he posts a new routine every month. He also talks about what he is doing with some of his Pro Clients.

Post workout today I went to a new BBQ joint.  They are a competition BBQ business and just opened up a second restaurant in my area.  I'll be dammed, but that was fucking out of this world.  I got an 8 oz. smoked turkey sandwich with this bangin' cranberry relish (this mix of the spicy and sweet is phenomenal) and got a big ass family size platter of picked chicken that was dry rubbed and then glazed with a sweet potato.  Gonna save some of that for PWO tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Shoulder was hurting pretty bad so it was not an award winning session.. back tomorrow should be better.


----------



## turbobusa

Surgury wensday the 24th hopefully. Wife was taken by ambulance yesterday with chest pains high bp etc. They gave her nitro and some other stuff to help her. She is still in telemetry so hopefully get released tonight. Never smoked or had bad health habits well maybe food . not over wt at all. Scared me 
. did get in a little leg work prior to that yesterday. Watch the stress guys .
It's a killer. We will be out of here in a couple years I hope. 
Ok so i'm reaccessing my health issues of late. More cardio less food and better food. meditation and working on stress coping abilities.
I think the constant fear of family members being killed(shot) is just draining us .My wife sounds really tired. She has a very hi stress job. 
This is the time to dig into the gym and planning . I would be sunk at times 
without this place.  As I said before  Brick you are a damn genius!
I was lost after the ug went down till your hangout was resurected here.
Brick i'm sure many or most of the guys here don't know this is the 2nd incarnation of Bricks what are you training today. This is the place for friends that happen to be hardcore gym rats. Thanks Brickster... Thank the rest of you guys too. I made one of the best friends  I have right here. Well surgury wens the 24th. Then I'll be moving forward . Shit better get some kits lined up.
2014 I'm coming out swinging like a motherfucker!  So get it on and enjoy the gym for your bud Turbo . Have a good one guys..... Thanks for letting me 
throw out my estro fueled rant... Lol. T


----------



## thebrick

Wow Tubo. I am glad your wife is OK. That's scary. It does make you step back and take a look at everything and what is really important in life... Hang in there for surgery. Things will get better. Shit comes in waves but you'll come through. You can unload here all you want and we'll be here to support you.

You guys are what make this thread a good one. I'm glad we have a place to hang out and laugh or unload our troubles. Everyone needs that from time to time. I sure do.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow you guys are busy! Atom sounds like hes got his groove going plus his grub on and a place i know id love too.yelp it if u can Atom cause good places are hard to find and yelp helps struggling or new places get going..
Brick im thinkin you need to try pentosan..still on first injection of knees and shoulders and today i did legs and i must say leg extentions felt good ..ive been havin relationship issues so heads not in the gym as well as appetite for food so squattred some measley 365 for 5 on last two sets after ext ams hammys.and of course my newest workout partner comes in when im on calves but hes a fireman and odd hours  so its cool.
So pentosan DAY 5 /one series of 4 injections i rate 5 for 5 .
T im ok...Lets chat at the urinal say 8 my time,and no im not gonna gold stream sword fight..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

TURBO!!!!!!! With everything going one, now this? Sending good karma your way brother.

IB, relationship issues? Damn... you need to come out east and pick up some hunnies with me 

Brick, maybe IB is onto something with his magic potion...might be worth a shot

Rocked some legs and upper body circuits tonight. Stated with close stance hell elevated smith squats.  You guys are going to call me a little bitch, but I love the smith because I can bring my feet in very close and elevate the heels without losing my balance. It slams the outer sweep. Then went into DC style calves, I did multiple sets and started heavy and pyramided down.  Next was a pyramid for hamstrings and finally leg extensions, 4 sets with a pause at the top and 4 second negative and once I reached failure did 4 partials.
Circuits were nothing exciting, high reps of machine chest press, cable high rows, reverse machine shoulder press and decline reverse crunches.

Be good tonight brothers


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. Went really well so I guess I redeemed myself from the crappy chest session yesterday  lol


----------



## swolesearcher

smashed some chest shoulders triceps today!


----------



## Ironbuilt

HIT shoulders and went dam well.. 

Pentosan - day 6
Man I tell you I think I'm on to something.. I feel something but not the ache I had and I will really know tomorrow as no.2 series of pins take place which I always follow with a 4-5 mile walk near college to keep me going.. U never know lunch can be 5 steps away!


----------



## AtomAnt

I got my big sexy on... Power night for back, chest & shoulders.  I smoked those fuckers good too. Went up 5 pounds on everything for each set and got more reps on chest with still going up. Did my leg circuit after and then did rest-pause sets for bis and tris.  I'm looking really tight. Waist has thinned out, I have the split heads in my biceps again, intercostals are in and quads are separated. I'm right around 7%...I'll see if I can get some pics sometime soon.


----------



## AtomAnt

Where the hell are you guys????

Just did some cardio tonight.  25 min HIIT on the elliptical then 15 on the stepmill and 10 minutes inclined walking.  Did some ab work after.

Nothing special but felt good


----------



## tripletotal

Sorry I've been silent...struggling selfishly to get motivated in a life without carbs. Sucks.

I felt stupid because the problems you guys have are not only real but beyond your control. 

I didn't have much to say that was upbeat so I figured I'd just shut up.

Anyway, training away like always and losing some body fat using John Kiefer's Carb Night Solution which works damn well. Obvious changes in 9 days in both me and Mrs. Triple.

I'm switching over to carb backloading to avoid losing any muscle mass now 

I hope things are getting better for you guys. Keep us posted.

Oh, and Atom- you're a freaking animal.


----------



## swolesearcher

wheels day!


----------



## thebrick

Sorry guys, my job has had me MIA last couple of days. I managed to sneak out and slam some shoulders and traps today. Didn't even need the iPod, I was rev'd up and ready to rock

Atom, sounds like you are on a roll
Triple, drop in anytime. This is the ZONE


----------



## Big-John

Haven't lifted in a week been sick as hell! Gonna try to start back Monday and hit it hard! My wife said you must really be sick not to be lifting. lol


----------



## thebrick

Sorry to hear that!  Is it the upper respiratory crap that I had a couple weeks ago? That stuff is rough!



Big-John said:


> Haven't lifted in a week been sick as hell! Gonna try to start back Monday and hit it hard! My wife said you must really be sick not to be lifting. lol


----------



## Big-John

Thats why I have and its about drove me crazy!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I hear you about work... I feel like getting on here is part of me and you guys are my brothers.  If I'm not able to get to the forums I feel like something is missing.  

John, drink some tea and relax the throat a bit.  Hope it turns around.

Triple, how are you doing physique wise with backloading? I eat most of my carbs at night (post-workout) with a small amount intra.  I find a lot of good fats keep me peppy all day... at least when I'm not being an angry prick to some asshole at work lol  

So I hit quads, hammies and chest using muscle rounds tonight.  Quads and hammies went well, pretty freaking painful but nothing worth singing about.  Chest was great.  I did a mix between a fly and a press on an incline bench, so I had my arms out wide at the bottom with palms facing and then pronated on the way up and came down in a fly.  After I finished my muscle rounds I still had a little gas left so I did a rest-pause set, finishing with partials and a pulsing static rep that took about 30 seconds.

Bad. ass. 

So on Monday and for the two weeks following I will be away for work but I did find a world gym in the area, so I'll get a two week membership.  I also got a hotel with a full kitchen so it shouldn't be too bad, but I won't be able to get on here until late at night, which blows.


----------



## thebrick

Sitting here drinking a protein shake after the guns workout. Scratch that one off my list. Next up, wheels.

John, get the rest. Your body is fighting a different battle. If its what I had, I even lost my voice, wife didn't seem to mind   LOL


----------



## tripletotal

Hope you're feeling better, John. Sometimes I use being sick as a forced break and just enjoy it as much as I can.

Atom- I'm enjoying the Carb nite solution for fat loss, but it's not great for ectomorphs (me.) I did the first ten days to support the Mrs. We both ended up losing a good bit of both visceral and abdominal fat. I'm on to Carb backloading now, but only on workout days. Great motivation to train hard every day, I'll tell you.

Any day I don't train hard is an ultra-low Carb day. Just started monitoring blood glucose and will add in slin to see how precise I can get the Carb replenishment to avoid storing any as fat. Should be a fun challenge.

Full body workouts every day until I can't any more...feeling great so far.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heyyy..im at mommys  6 hours into the mountains. Campin and my cardio is yellin at a buddy on coors 24/7 how to row so i can catch some 5in-10in trout ....i have zero cell service but saw single mom whos gonna get my nightcrawler sunk deep in her gills on a night swim in one hour..How do i have wifi u ask?.. well yettys got skills heard mommy who ill call janice yell her password for wifi in her tent to her 12 yr old as i was pissin a golden rod over by their tent so no dam bear will eat me tonite.. so ive been on anasci since yesterday and email..turbo where u?
.when u hear the yetty howl out your window 130am pacific time its just me cleanin the pipes.. holla back..keep trainin 

Pentosan day 9... Brick i think you need to try it so we have a double study.Turbo will after his surgury.. i will make him.
Up at 6am for more fishin and wishin..check back tomorrow for another naked in the wilderness report.. wish u guys were here.i  think mommy is wild..on a cute scale a 6 ..but campin anything goes..

I got some phlemy bs in my lungs how u get rid of it? Coffee helps but dam it spins me too hard..


----------



## tripletotal

Anything goes while camping. Lol


----------



## thebrick

Hit legs today hard.... now they feel like jilly jelly. Scratch one off for the week.

Iron, sounds like a good time to me! Enjoy brother!


----------



## Collinb

thebrick said:


> Hit legs today hard.... now they feel like jilly jelly. Scratch one off for the week.
> 
> Iron, sounds like a good time to me! Enjoy brother!



Same did JM's "squatless" routine....on my quad fire


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hip thrusts till 4 am on a ratty air mattress and today 107 degrees and lounge chair layin in middle of the 13 foot stream feedin the lake as i wait for janice to bobber fish with me..somethin about hot weather and liquid cialis in our ice tea that is good..and i dont skimp on the cialy.  Turbo u check spam i no hear from u.. keep training guys .any thing goes tonite..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok.packin up and headed out as janice too is packed up fulla ib and her heads tired . See u back  on the west side 
.ib..will love the gym monday as im carbed and loaded  for a good session of legs...Have a safe sunday..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Here I is IB!.   Glad you were able to get some facsimle of R&R
Have date with a scalpel  wensday nite. Hope I don't get stood up again.
Gonne try and squeeze me alittle leg work out in 1 more time before then. Glad you guys are staying at it. Forced time off really makes you appreciate the good times. .How did T46 do at nats? Guy looked really good . X type frame...   Thanks .. be outta my slump soon... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Been out and about the past few days trying to get stuff ready for this little work trip. 

Yesterday's session was killer. Did two RP exercises and a widow maker each for chest and shoulders then I pyramided up to my 6 rep max on the v-squat and finished with a widow maker. I was sore this morning.

Today was a mountain dog arm day. Don't know why, but stomach started acting up on me during the workout. It made it really tough to get through but I got it done. 

Going out for some Greek food later on with a girl I met last week. She's obsessed with my chest and shoulders, so I've been paying special attention to them in my training lol I'm such a toolbag


----------



## thebrick

Rested today. Getting rev'd up for chest tomorrow.

Sounds like my brothers are getting it on!  :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Chest workout took a few extra minutes to warm up, then I hit overdrive. Nice feeling! Shoulder did some grinding along the way but I don't care! I gotta a life to live.

Make some noise brothers!


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm Home!! Leg day and I say I can't sweat any more coors and grey goose out   Or I'll cramp. I think gonads in a slump from creekside pumps but I did rally 315 squats after quads and hammy fatigue. After squats I did walking lunges 30 each way but only 105 max .. And calves and then foam roller and my back from sleepin on rocks is great now!   Got message T so try u tonite ..  For sale ..one worn out single mom... free! .. I gave her my number and shoulda gave her atoms.. Lol.


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Here I is IB!.   Glad you were able to get some facsimle of R&R
> Have date with a scalpel  wensday nite. Hope I don't get stood up again.
> Gonne try and squeeze me alittle leg work out in 1 more time before then. Glad you guys are staying at it. Forced time off really makes you appreciate the good times. .How did T46 do at nats? Guy looked really good . X type frame...   Thanks .. be outta my slump soon... T



T46 placed 7th I say ripped off. t46 posted some great pics In log thread and he was Lookin superb ..

Let me know if nurse Yettinksa needs to fly out . He's a bosssy nurse btw..


----------



## thebrick

Walked into the gym pretty charged but felt weak on my rack deads for some reason. Pissed me off. WTF? Rest of back went pretty well, but I like my deads. 

Suggestions?


----------



## AtomAnt

So yesterday was crazy...had to travel and get situated but trained before I left.  I did Mountain Dog legs yesterday and holy schmokes!!!! This was my prime leg day in this portion of the program and it fullfilled its goal.  I was dizzy and nauseated but did not throw up. My glutes are sore like anything.

I found a good gym down here that is actually free because they partner with my hotel.  I was going to go to the World's Gym but this place is awesome.  DBs up to 150lbs tons of benches, a few racks and a few smiths. tons of hammer strength stuff and it is not insanely crowded and the people that are there all seem serious as shit. 

Since I have time to kill I made this a a Chest, back and shoulder day.  I doubled my intra workout mix...I knew this would be fucking nasty.

Chest and back were performed all superset fashion....with the sheer intensity of mountain dog.  On my DB pyramids I got up to sets of 7 and 6 with 100s.  I did DBs rows and was rocking sets of 8 with 120.  

After the pyramids, I did regular incline BB becnch keeping constant tension and supersetting that with heavy lat pulldown scapular contracions.  These stretch out your lats very nicely.

Next was a ridiculous set and rep scheme for decline smith bench and DB deadstop rows...I felt ike my upper body was going to pop.

THEN.......we move onto shoulders.  This was straigh from John's shoulder blast routine and I had some serious blood flow going on.  I looked like a true badass with all veiny ass arms and blow out shoulders lol

The more I train MD style the more i like it!!!!! Having portions of my program DC style HIT with some MD style allows for an awesome mix.


----------



## turbobusa

Wanted to stop in and say hey before getting worked on . Gonna be fairly narced up for a min.Right shoulder overhaul at 1pm.Hey N king. Sons away at ma's.  Rooms empty . Mattress sucks though. Here is the repair list for today.
Reatttache supraspinatus with steel sutures to the origin back by the spine. reattahe bicep tendon.suture labral tears back into place. grind out ac joint for clearance . 
Fucking finally! MFING health care just sucks . Took almost 2 months of foot work , phone work and hassles to get to this day. Hope it all takes well.
I know one thing no time off gh ever again. I feel it took about 7mos to a year 
to notice structural degradation . Might be wrong . 
Hope to god i don't ask any nurses to "do anything" for me when I'm all narcd up. Might be a sec till I holler back . Ib will be hollerin at you guys second hand for me I hope. Throw me some good luck charm my friends .
Keep the light on for me.  Thanks, T.........


----------



## Ironbuilt

Everything is going to go well T. I feel it.. Hittin u up now.  Ib

Did good chest session yesterday.. Sorry this is short but i have other things such as T  on my mind....hope he gets catheter up his lightswitch ..lol..


----------



## Big-John

Lifted some yesterday and off again today because I am still sick.. Its been almost 2 weeks and I feel like I am losing everything I have worked for!


----------



## AtomAnt

T, keep your cool and just put the training on the back burner while you heel.  Wishing you the best man!

John, let the body come back. Do some light training but nothing over exerting. Intense training suppresses the immune system temporarily, so give it time. 

Debating whether to break up my legs and arms day I was going to do tonight... I was planning on doing one of Mountain Dog's feeder leg workouts and a bi/tri superset routine... Now I'm thinking just smash arms to the high heavens tonight and rip into every shred of sinew in my legs tomorrow... What y'all think?


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, keep thinking positive. You will be a new man. Keep us posted as you come back.

Big John, if its the same respiratory bug I had it too me every bit of two weeks. Its a tough-ass virus. Let you body heal itself. Muscle memory brother.

Body is resting today brothers. I feel like I need it for sure.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got ready to go to the gym. Got there.  Just wasn't feeling it due to crappy sleep and other things so I went to the lunch buffet for as much as I could eat.
Mostly the greens and fresh veggie but gotta have chicken.
Get the nurse for a massage Turbo. Say u got a cramp on the prostate.. Everyone have a nice night .ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pentosan 3rd 320mg session divided over my four areas..
60iu each lowest point of quad by knee and 17iu each side delt .
I think this is working!  Knees were stiff maybe from the inj or compound..today not stiff and i feel somewhat like deca would make you feel.kinda like some tension at knee similar to knee wraps.hard to describe.is it just false hope or actually doin some good?. Ill stay with the second and next tues is last session tha is suppose to  last for a 6 month period..in a horse ..stay tuned..going to do arms today...hit u guys later!


----------



## thebrick

Hit guns today instead of should and traps. I'll do those tomorrow. Ever feel the need to just shake it up? That's what I did. Been feeling a bit stale. It actually helped.

Turbo, brother! thinking about you! Heal fast!
IB, got my fingers crossed on that research!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Brick im now thinking it really helps but i need to take into the equation of that 150mg deca split site pin 2 weeks ago.i know its not much but deca to me is love but id like to divorce it and marry Pentolina..I did 30 min on a AMT precore i guess its an eliptical and felt like i was running smooth like a stallion.
I too blasted arms and best arm workout in a month with no elbow pain..coincedence or im on to something..? 

Tried to check on T but i bet nerve block wore off and hes in a safe pain med coma dreaming of his next deadlift pr.


----------



## thebrick

Hope T is comfortable. I remember after my neck surgery a couple years ago, in my overnight stay at the hospital, they would only pin my pain meds once every 3 hours. I was watching the clock like a hawk and when it hit the 3 hour mark, I was laying on that nurses buzzer.  LOL And bring some ice cream with that too please!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh..just heard hes like bear on a mean streak..lmao..im not telling my source..hahahaha..hes got this gadget box fulla ice that circulates ice water thru a shoulder sleeve set up and of course its hot out weather so i hear ice bags keep comin in from a good  friend and when the units outa ice ...well ill let visulize the explatives.. lmao.. he was too tired to talk to me..little bitch..lol..


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulders today... walked in with a question mark in my head because its been nagging me. Warmed up good and had a good session. I must be a tough bastard.


----------



## dudcki27

Today was shoulders, traps, bi's and tri's. All in super set style. With reps ranging from 50 and as few as 4.....I am spent.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool Dudckis in the house today
Brick u knot headed tough old bastard glad u answered your question with a solid good session 
I walked in with kinda a gimp left leg below my calf like i stretched a tendon or something i cant put all my weight standing on left leg only.Did it on this eliptical and so today i irritated it more by more eliptical
Trap day.abs.and forearms..Now i got clen ab cramps to add to my bitchen.. Turbos sleepin i tried to get an interview for bricks thread...lol


----------



## AtomAnt

So I'm back... trying to do everything I do out a hotel room and being in a location with terrible phone service to use tapatalk makes it tough to get on here and actually post.

So I ended up breaking up legs and arms. Wednesday was arms and I rocked 'em! Just completely numbed them out, which felt awesome as I flooded my body with nutrients.

Since I broke up arms and legs, instead of doing the feeder workout for both of them, they each got special attention.  Legs got slammed. Started with 6 sets of lying leg curls to get some blood in my hammies then did adductors before moving to squats. I worked up to a 6 rep max and then did 4 sets at that weight. From there it is was leg extensions 4 sets of 12 and each set had a progressively higher number of partials after. Then came leg press, which was a rest-pause drop set. SO you do a RP set DC style, drop the weight, do it again and then drop the weight and do it again. After this I hit DB stiff leg deadlifts taking a 3-4 second negative and pause at the bottom. I finished off by hammering some calves.

Today was chest, shoulders and tris. Another fun workout Today was all about keeping the tension on the muscle and working from stretched position. I needed to add some extra carbs and protein to my drink mid-way through because I felt my body just getting slammed and could feel a crash coming on.

That is all for now folks... Going to smash back and bis tomorrow. 

The more I am working with Mountain Dog training the more I like it and I look visibly better in my shoulders already.


----------



## Big-John

Back to 100% today and am happy.. Had a good workout!


----------



## AtomAnt

OH MY.... Today was back and biceps.  I didn't realize what I started until I got there. Start with meadows rows, then move to T-Bar rows with a 2 sec squeeze at the top and bottom pause.  The I had a superset of rack deadlifts and weighted sternum pull-ups... 8 SETS!!!! 5 reps on dead and 6 on pull-ups.  If this does not torch you, you are superhuman.  I was literally seeing stars. Then was a WM style set with DB shrugs (20 reps) with a 3 second hold at the top and finished off by doing banded back extensions. 

Biceps were all done using tension training. All sets had a 3 second negative, squeeze at the top and pause on the bottom. Alternating DB curls with off-set grip, straight bar curls and preacher bench hammer curls.  Fucking toasted.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off from the gym brothers. Cut the grass, hit the grocery, worked my job... and now.... and now??? The fucking toilet just started leaking. So its Home Depot in the AM and hopefully legs later in the day.


----------



## tripletotal

Not dead...just sleeping. Lol. Seriously, I've been on a training and eating bender. 6 days in a row of full body destruction followed by 15-20 units of slin in divided doses and 500-600g of carbs. Gained some weight, lost some fat, feeling sore.

Carb nite is great for fast fat loss and you can build on it, unless your an ecto...then its Carb backloading. A couple tweaks and I'm loving it! Adding in the fat burning stack and fasted HIIT starting this Monday. Tomorrow is much needed rest day.

Good to see a lot of you here and to read about Turbo getting put back together again.

Goddamn, life is good.


----------



## Ironbuilt

thebrick said:


> Took the day off from the gym brothers. Cut the grass, hit the grocery, worked my job... and now.... and now??? The fucking toilet just started leaking. So its Home Depot in the AM and hopefully legs later in the day.



Day off too
.now Brick whats leaking on the throne?  At base with wax seal,.toilet running nonstop?  Ib the bad ass plumber waiting for more info so he can assist.asap!!!

Hey triple!! Thats great .saw u in promo issues. Rofl..

Turbos still an astronaut but i did catch him mid flight and he says hello to you guys..one arm just cant run a mouse and his multivision tricks him into using microwave as his pc......dnt tell him i said that....lol..


----------



## turbobusa

hey goodmorning.   trying to get feeling better.. hope you have a good day.
thanks  t


----------



## thebrick

Hey T! Good to see you around. Keep on that recovery track brother!

IB, looks like its leaking where the water feeds into the base of the tank. I'm guessing that seal needs to be replaced? I'll get the entire unit with the float. I'm open for any tips!


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Not dead...just sleeping. Lol. Seriously, I've been on a training and eating bender. 6 days in a row of full body destruction followed by 15-20 units of slin in divided doses and 500-600g of carbs. Gained some weight, lost some fat, feeling sore.
> 
> Carb nite is great for fast fat loss and you can build on it, unless your an ecto...then its Carb backloading. A couple tweaks and I'm loving it! Adding in the fat burning stack and fasted HIIT starting this Monday. Tomorrow is much needed rest day.
> 
> Good to see a lot of you here and to read about Turbo getting put back together again.
> 
> Goddamn, life is good.




Triple, carb nite is NOT intermittent fasting, correct? It is basically just a variation on a timed carb diet (TCD), am I right? 

I have the Carb Backloading book and there is eating throughout the day, but the bulk of kcals is post training. 

I know this approach works, but here is my thing (not necessarily good or bad), not with the diet, but with Keifer. TCDs have been around for a long time.  Lyle McDonald was one of the first I know of to write about them.  What Keifer did was give it a name everyone can understand and relate to, put it in a non-scientific form, and get some EXCELLENT marketing help.  

Hell, I eat minimal to zero carbs all day up until training time.  Some days when I am feeling completely burnt out, I eat some carbs pre-workout. 

So, as a business person, basically, what I am saying is, Keifer was brilliant at recognizing a market need and saw an opportunity with a proven diet strategy that can work for the masses but because of the way it was currently presented, was not easily understood by all.  By refining the language and repackaging the strategy, he was able to reach a mass market and find appeal on a large scale.  Although I feel bad for the people who first introduce TCDs, kudos to him for being able to adapt this and make bank.  

....yeah, so that was completely off-topic lol

Anyway, was debating whether to take today off or train legs.  I haven't done a feeder workout for legs since the last tiem I was supposed to do a feeder workout (light, explosive movements to help with recovery - Meadows talks about the way using such exercise actually helps the CNS recover if done correctly), so I think I will go that route.


----------



## tripletotal

Atom- no, it's not IF. Yes, it is a TCD. It's easy to IF as part of CBL using "morning accelerator shakes." I agree and disagree about Keifer. I think his marketing until very recently was totally inadequate and sophomoric. The real difference, for me, between TCDs and CBL/Carb Nite is the research that backs up what he says. There are 30 pages of references (research papers cited) at the end of CBL.

I'm not 100% sold on everything he claims, and I think he's holding back to protect his in-person coaching business. Me and Mrs. Triple have been hacking IF, CBL, and now Carb Nite for some time and learned a lot about the techniques and ourselves.

You gotta eat, why not have fun trying new things and seeing what can be accomplished?


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Atom- no, it's not IF. Yes, it is a TCD. It's easy to IF as part of CBL using "morning accelerator shakes." I agree and disagree about Keifer. I think his marketing until very recently was totally inadequate and sophomoric. *The real difference, for me, between TCDs and CBL/Carb Nite is the research that backs up what he says. There are 30 pages of references (research papers cited) at the end of CBL.*



Actually Lyle has a lot more research and science backing TCDs... The science is there, that is why it works. The same studies that back the carb nite diet, back TCDs.   And Scott Stevenson has presented me with countless studies on timed carb diets as well as been implementing them himself for about two decades.  But then again, it all depends on where you get your information on it.  If you didn't go to people who were authorities on it, then I can see how you would be unsure of the realities and whether there really was proof they would work.  IMO, it was just the way TCDs were presented and really kept within the BBing community that prevented them from becoming more mainstream. 



tripletotal said:


> I'm not 100% sold on everything he claims, and I think he's holding back to protect his in-person coaching business. Me and Mrs. Triple have been hacking IF, CBL, and now Carb Nite for some time and learned a lot about the techniques and ourselves.
> 
> You gotta eat, why not have fun trying new things and seeing what can be accomplished?



That is what I am doing now... moreso with training than diet, but if you never leave the comfort zone, who knows what awaits you.

All in all, I am with you all the way on the topic.  I was just in a rambling mood haha


----------



## tripletotal

Thanks for the new info, Atom. I'm going to check Lyle's website out.

I was thinking the same thing about how you're experimenting with training when I was writing about experimenting with nutrition. Kaizen ...continuous improvement.


----------



## AtomAnt

Well shit on me.... Once I got rolling today I thought, "why not push it a bit?" So my feeder workout turned into much more. This is the third time hitting legs this week. I said I was doing a planned over-reaching phase and you can be damn sure I am following through. 

I'm on my way back to the naval air station...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebrick

Chest was a bomb today. Shoulder held me back today. Some days suck! Doctor told me last fall, after a shoulder replacement I can still lift, just much lighter. Well, hell, I can do that now with a raggedy-ass shoulder.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I wish I could give you some of my rejuvenative qualities for that shoulder... I feel for ya brother.

I hit a good chest and shoulder session tonight. Did something similar to whey John did on the video with Santana Anderson for chest and a different workout for shoulders, which was a slight variation to John's delt decimation workout. I love doing pre-fatigue supersets and for shoulders these are sick! 

I finished off with some ab work. 

My PC crashed on me and I don't have the boot-disk on me on this trip. I'm stuck doing everything on my phone. Do you know how bad it sucks watching porn on your phone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick.get a stainless steel flex supply..16" long..
Houses  newer than 1970 all take 3/8 compression by closet(7/8) on tank side..  ridged supplys get bumped by brooms and tweak cone seal.so go flexy bro.
Turbo u suppose to stay resting dammit..lay down ..lol


----------



## turbobusa

Aint that the truth       IB....   that little bit of car travel and  moving around made for a long painful nite.51 yr old dumbfuck..... had to  resort to ain medsglad you guys getting some good training..  saw E yesterday  ib
looking freaky as hell   he definitly gets lot's people pointing.i should be mobile by show..     t


----------



## thebrick

IB, looking closer the bowl has a hairline crack. The thing has a 1955 date on the inside of the lid. Woah, almost as old as me. I have a few hairline cracks too. I'm paying to have it replaced. I have my hands full with my own job.

Hit back today guys and went pretty good. Pulling is always better than pushing on the wing.

Glad you dropped in T!!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I also made today a big back session. Killed it with all kinds of rows and deep most of my vertical pulling from a deep stretch. 

Getting leaner by the day brothers. I'm actually looking like I'm a few weeks out from a show... Which has really got me thinking...what if? You just never know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtomAnt

Mountain dog legs... If anyone questions if I train to my max, I think this picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## tripletotal

Been keeping on with 6 days a week full body with Sundays off, but wanted a little extra back, trap, and delt blast and got that today.

Lots of deadlifts, then chest supported incline DB shrugs, shoulder raise machine, and plenty of cable work to really make those delts burn.

Maintaining perfect adherence to carb backloading, looking and feeling leaner but gaining weight slowly. Maybe the clen and T3 are helping with that? Lol.

Two weeks until the wedding... I actually did cardio this morning. For a half hour! Now I know for sure that I love this woman.


----------



## turbobusa

morning!  start rehabbing shoulder next week.  ib stay outta trouble down south.   week after next gona ease into light leg abs and cardio  
have a great day   T


----------



## thebrick

Atom, I did that once years ago after hitting legs in a gym with no air conditioning. I lost my Taco Bell in the parking lot.

A sign of an excellent workout! Congratulations bro!!


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a great arm session tonight before packing up and heading back home.  I really enjoyed training at that gym but it is going to be nice to get back to home turf.  

Off from work tomorrow so it is going to be a day of fun for me.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Omg.. Bricks changin outa an antique throne..sorry if i was near id do for free bro..Turbos doing dam things he knows better and need that corrected because dammit u dont wana go back under the knife and really get me out there quick..
Atom that is just plain barforamma..lol..triple glad you found the right one.. i thot i found  mrs ib till i left my phone with shit service in this canyon  im in. Lost my wearabouts and no clue her number as my name was jett..lol..so im moochin a tablet from a 6 score tonite till shes done workin at a ruthchris steak joint so i too can get some daily meat..
Ee

Went to a gym..so fu-fu it had hardwood floors i too dented by accident with a couple 100 lb db so i didnt hit my free smoothy.
I chekd in as C.Stroker.. girl said thanks mr stroker..i died as i walked out.. T gonna borrow a phone..south is hot ..


----------



## thebrick

Stoker... omg LMAO!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey we all cant be gone outa state .lol  well no gym today but was at a horse track nursing a 32 yr old russian filly but i hadnt gotten to study my russian series Rosetta stone so all i could do is rub ass to crotch during the race. T glad ure listenin to me and be ready for so cal flite coming to a city near u.
Brick u got the lou back flushin brown trouts bro?.if the waters too gold i cap and resell as prohormone tren bro.. ib


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, that is hilarious about reselling piss! Hahaha

I'm training back today. Took this one this morning before training.


----------



## thebrick

IB, I am king of my throne again. Less water going down the pipes too with this new model. 

Bottling tren from piss? LMAO Some years ago I was training with a guy and he knew my doc had me on Androgel... well, after a set and my sweat was all on the bench, I would say, you wanna lay in that for a little boost?  

Atom! Freakin' ripped! Nice!


----------



## AtomAnt

Crushed back today... Top to bottom. I love the meadows rows using a landmine. Great stretch and angle of pull. I also like the lat pull down scapulae pull downs and stretchers they really ignite your back width. 

Here is another pic from this morning:


----------



## AtomAnt

Great arms and abs session.  I saw one of my gym friends for the first time since I've been back in town and his first words were, "Holy shit, you got cut up quick!" Gotta love that Get Roids fat burner stack! If anyone had questions about the how well they work, well I'm your proof. 

Between DC and MD training, I am not sure what I enjoy more.  They both have their unique differences but both bring a ridiculous level of intensity.


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today pretty good. Had a good spot so I went heavy. The shoulder cooperated as much as it could. Looking forward to back tomorrow!

Atom, gotta love it when people notice your hard work with a compliment!


----------



## Enigmatic707

I've blasting it lately in the gym working most parts three times a week with two heavy days per part. 

Hit back today and bi's which a rarely work on the same day, just happened to fall that way today. I forgot how crazy the Bi pumps get on days like this.

TBar rows
Wide straight bar cable rows (pulling low below my belly button)
Hammer strength rows
Cable pull overs
Db pulls overs on decline bench

Biceps was pretty basic, 
cambered bar curls on preacher bench
DB curls standing
Straight bar curls (my fav for mass)
Hammer DB curls


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, great to hear you got that shoulder cooperating! About fucking time.

E, that looks like a tasty little workout.  I find it sexy.

So today was a killer leg blast.  I'll lay this shit out because this is one of my favorite leg workouts

Seated Leg curls: 4x12 - 3 sec eccectric
BB Back Squats: work up to 6 rep max and then do 4 sets at that weight
Smith Machine Lunges: 4x12 (each leg 12 reps separately)
Leg Press: 1st set is a Rest-pause set using your 12 rep max / 2nd set is a Rest-pause set then three drops doing your max reps at each drop
Leg Extensions: 4 sets of 12-15 reps / 2nd set 10 partials / 3rd set 15 partials /4th set 20 partials
DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 3 x 12: 3 second negative and pause at the bottom

Try to hold food down and stretch.

My legs actually gave out on me after I sat down at the kitchen table and tried t get up.  I honestly couldn't walk.


----------



## xmen1234

AtomAnt said:


> Brick, great to hear you got that shoulder cooperating! About fucking time.
> 
> E, that looks like a tasty little workout.  I find it sexy.
> 
> So today was a killer leg blast.  I'll lay this shit out because this is one of my favorite leg workouts
> 
> Seated Leg curls: 4x12 - 3 sec eccectric
> BB Back Squats: work up to 6 rep max and then do 4 sets at that weight
> Smith Machine Lunges: 4x12 (each leg 12 reps separately)
> Leg Press: 1st set is a Rest-pause set using your 12 rep max / 2nd set is a Rest-pause set then three drops doing your max reps at each drop
> Leg Extensions: 4 sets of 12-15 reps / 2nd set 10 partials / 3rd set 15 partials /4th set 20 partials
> DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 3 x 12: 3 second negative and pause at the bottom
> 
> Try to hold food down and stretch.
> 
> My legs actually gave out on me after I sat down at the kitchen table and tried t get up.  I honestly couldn't walk.



A lot more volume than DC.  How do you like it?  How long are your sessions now?


----------



## AtomAnt

xmen1234 said:


> A lot more volume than DC.  How do you like it?  How long are your sessions now?



Honestly, I love it! Different kind if intensity than DC. 

Session get long with stretching and all near 1:45 or so


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> Honestly, I love it! Different kind if intensity than DC.
> 
> Session get long with stretching and all near 1:45 or so



I honestly love long sessions- keeps me leaner. I respond better to volume anyways.


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> I honestly love long sessions- keeps me leaner. I respond better to volume anyways.



You saw from the pics I posted... this is definitely keeping my lean.  

Weight training has a greater effect on EPOC than cardio anyway.  Train heavy and frequently and your turn your body into a fat burning, muscle building blast furnace.

I don't necessarily respond better to volume, what I respond to is a change in stimulus.  HIT for a while volume for a while... Find ways to continually induce muscular damage and feed the machine to keep growing.


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> You saw from the pics I posted... this is definitely keeping my lean.
> 
> Weight training has a greater effect on EPOC than cardio anyway.  Train heavy and frequently and your turn your body into a fat burning, muscle building blast furnace.
> 
> I don't necessarily respond better to volume, what I respond to is a change in stimulus.  HIT for a while volume for a while... Find ways to continually induce muscular damage and feed the machine to keep growing.



I do volume but in any given time frame I am focusing my heaviest sets on one particular movement. So this is how I get my "change in stimulus" 

Been trying to bring my delts up lately so last month my heavy heavy sets were only on lateral flys... I go heavy on a particular movement until I feel the strength gains plateau, then I move onto another movement to focus getting my numbers up on. Right now I am putting all of my heavy sets in on military barbell press 

This has been keeping the gains very steady for me as of the past 7 months.


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> I do volume but in any given time frame I am focusing my heaviest sets on one particular movement. So this is how I get my "change in stimulus"
> 
> Been trying to bring my delts up lately so last month my heavy heavy sets were only on lateral flys... I go heavy on a particular movement until I feel the strength gains plateau, then I move onto another movement to focus getting my numbers up on. Right now I am putting all of my heavy sets in on military barbell press
> 
> This has been keeping the gains very steady for me as of the past 7 months.



In other words, heavy PROGRESSIVE training.  IMO, that is the key to continued growth.  And I've said it before, progression can occur along numerous fronts, but if you aren't thinking in terms progression (in weight, volume, frequency or intensity) then you are not going to provide the stimulus to continue to grow.  The stimulus has to be greater, which can come from heavier weights, higher levels of intensity or more frequent training, or be a change in the activation pattern, which occurs from changing exercises, rep schemes (e.g. changing going from light to heavy to heavy to light) and techniques or order of exercises.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Atom lookin mighty lean bro..been on a sabaticol chasen sand in the cracks of beach girls but now ready to roll..Glad u supported the plumbers of america Brick..but man we are crooks..Keep it up E sounds like ure tuned in for current  growth bro.
Turbo hit my mail..cells in the pacific ocean.


----------



## thebrick

How do you get a great back workout in? Answer: you take something that has you totally pissed from work and you go to the gym and take it out on the weights. I even changed up the sequence of exercises… just because. Is that called the "confusion principle"?


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I got so pissed off last night when training with these little dbags putting their DBs wherever the fuck they wanted I actually threw 85lb DBs at them. They flew about 10 feet and bounced across the floor. One of the managers laughed and just said something like that was crazy lol

Rockin' and Rollin' chest and shoulders today. Had a good feeling going into tonight and I slammed it. I was really feeling the muscles and had a great burn going. Below is my session as I wrote in my logbook


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol nice one Atom.. Brick that's a very good philosophical way of training. 
I hit some Cardio and then shoulders to burn all the sugar and junk I ate while outa town.lol.. Gonna see if i can withstand leg day starting on some carb depletion as it's needed .. Shred or dead I think is appropriate .


----------



## turbobusa

Well 1st day of pt done. What a relief. Was worried it might be like the other pt's in past rehabs. P=physicalT being terrorist thus physical terrorist.
Nope , got lucky a real pt . Phew!went well. Hope you guys are all livin large.
IB have a funny phone story as well.T


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear that T!!! You are on the road back bro!

Legs today. Done.


----------



## AtomAnt

T, I'm happy for you brother! That is great news.  I was crushing it for you tonight... I had a terrible headache in the afternoon and when I was ready to train my head was still pounding.  My solution - Take some aleve and and shit ton on pre-workout stims.  Essentially just get so wired I didn't give a fuck.  Triple scoop of jack3d, a sample pack of MRI black powder, two scoops of Dymatize xpand.  I was pretty good to go.  

It was back night and I was working most of my exercises from a stretch.  Deadstop rows, meadows rows, nautilus pullsdowns with a pause at the stretched position, superset of scapulae stretch pulldowns and low cable rows letting my shoulder blades open up, superset of stretchers and hyperextensions and three drop sets on straight arm pulldowns.  Great session and huge back pump.  FYI - I alternate each workout so one will be higher reps and to really engorge the muscle with blood and the next one is heavier with the big mass movements.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well good to hear T i remember my first pt appointment after surgury as a lecture what not to do in a sling for 180$..
Glad to hear Bricks growing the wheels today too bad todays youngsters dont understand leg theory and growth..Atom u be watchin those stim combos id be posting a puke picture  if i did all that..,sounds like u are in the fukn groove for dam sure 
I hit a late workout of cardio and back and was sweatin bullets cause the a/c was out in the gym.. saw some nice sweaty camel toes so it was wayy worth it...even some rear hangin clams in sweat.. i didnt stare ..lol..hope its out tomorrow..ib


----------



## Ironbuilt

All work today and seems like not enuf time to think
.hope u guys are tossin a rep for me. Leg day friday...love it the most as i get my hammys hangin like a side a beef ..so far so good on pentokneeoptima supplementation . will see how long it lasts. Last site was last wed before last..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

So I think I fucked up my left tricep... Don't know when it happened but it is all fucking swollen in the lateral head.  fucking BS if you ask me.... trying to stop me from training...my ass. 

Anyway, legs tonight. I wasn't sure how this one was going to be because on paper it didn't look like much, but I trust John when he says you will be crippled.  Started with hammies. Leg curls couple sets of 15, then one with 12, 3 with 10 to absolute failure and then one at 6 then did a triple drop set.  Hammies were lit up.  Now to squats. Two sets of 15, two sets of 12 and three sets of 8.... but the kicker is that it was slow descent and reps were done in a piston-like fashion.  Very, very painful.
Next on the list was a triple drop set with close stance hack squats.  these successfully destroyed me.  
Moving on, I did one legged squats on the v-squat machine. Thee sets of 8, but I did 4 on one leg, then 4 on the other then repeat for one set.  So it was like a set of 8 with my 5 rep max. HELL
I finished off with 4 supersets of abductions and glute-ham kickbacks.  

I was not expecting it to be so bad.  Holy shit.... My quads were shaking


----------



## turbobusa

2nnd pt was this morning. going very well. My wife was a liitle pissed
cuz of two blisterd spots about the size of a pack of cigs on my back. 
Our fucked up pain tolerances don't know any better at times.
I thought the pt.s heating thing on my back was just kinda hot. 
i'm feeling like I can see that pinpoint way out there. You guys have a good one.
thanks, T


----------



## thebrick

IB is working... hope that translates into money in your pocket bro!!

Atom, what happened to the tri? Not a clue?

Turbo, sounds like your pain tolerance is up there. That can be good and bad.

Hit shoulders and traps today. Worked around the guys replacing mirrors that some Einsteins broke. You ain't that pretty, back up from the glass dude.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow..Leg day friday bruthas..last week i was feelin the low estro aches from a tiny bit a dex which i thot i needed but dropped it that day and holy cow. Leg strength thru the roof plus a little short fused so i had one hellava good day..you know back in the day no one had dex or aroma and i really never saw the need..i read and get influenced on how to and it ruins me..i know ive never had gyno issues at all so you know what?.im gonna save my anti e for when and if shit hits the fan...i think anti e are way over used..do you guy? 
Hey T didnt the blisters come after that crazy submission chick had u on all fours with a electric cow poker bro....she cost me 25$ for that hour .. holla back..atom brick you guys have a great weekend..grill the tender meat till she sweats..ib


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, hustle that dough my man! Great to hear your are blasting those wheels!

Turbo, I dunno brother, maybe think a little about something feeling "hot" on your back next time...just a thought, ya know

how'd that shoulder feel brick?

Brick, I am not sure how it happened.  This sounds ridiculous, but I take medication for my stomach before bed and it makes me really drowsy and sometimes I sleepwalk... yep, i think i did it in my sleep.  I did that to my ankle once and woke up when I fell down my stairs.

So I trained bis and tris tonight, yes, with the fucked up tricep.  it actually didn't hurt too bad.  I used some traumeel, took traumeel pills and popped some aleve. Awesome pump.  Feeling good aside from the tri... Here are some pics guys, the first two re my left tricept that is messed up, the third one is my normal right tricept.  You'll see slight discoloration but it is very inflmed and you can't see any definition like my right tri, see the difference:


----------



## thebrick

Impressive conditioning Atom! I'm impressed!

Shoulder is OK. I deal with it which about my only option when you are down to bone on bone. I have loved every step of  the way and if I did it all again, I would do it exactly the same. No regrets here guys.

Did some guns today guys. Been trying some higher reps mixed with some negatives lately.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I'm taking care of the diet... but listen to this meal I had tonight. Stuffed grape leaves with rice, goat cheese and herbs, chicken kabobs, chicken tigania, beef pastitsio finished off with chocolate gelato...and can't get the bottle of wine haha The beef pastitsio was OUT OF THIS WORLD! I was seriously in food heaven.

I hit chest and shoulders today: Incling DB press, constant tension incline BB press, machine press with one second pause at the bottom and flex at the top, DB incline flies with 3 sec negative and pec dec flies with partials.  Shoulders started with front delt raises, then a DB seated shoulder press, a super set of reverse pec dec flies and face pulls and finished off with a rest-pause drop set on machine laterals.

Awesome pump and felt great... I guess I am some kind of cyborg because my left arm is fine... 

So I went out with chick I recently met tonight and she is basically the female version of me.  Trains everyday, does doubles some days, portions food, loves talking about nutrition and the body, eats the same odd food combinations I like, has a career and is smart... probably the coolest girl I've met in a long time.  I mean it was only a first date, but based on how things went, I'd really like to pursue something with this girl... we shall see.

Got back in the morning tomorrow.  I am pretty stoked.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, sounds like you hit your stride brother. Awesome. Hope that chickadee works out and its the start of a good relationship. You never know where and when it hits. It just does.

Rested today brothers. Hoped to cut the grass but got rained out... again. Damn. Getting psych'd up for chest tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

So, my tricep is completely healed... One of friends was like, "WTF dude, I thought you didn't use GH?"  I go, "I don't...I'm just superhuman" 

Back was freaking incredible today! The pump was unreal and I was moving some good weight.  I did a few different compound supersets, mixed in with some heavy work, like rack deads. 

I'll tell you what, if i can keep this up, 2014 is going to see one crazy ass looking bantamweight...


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> I'll tell you what, if i can keep this up, 2014 is going to see one crazy ass looking bantamweight...



Or middleweight if you keep it up!

I have chest, shoulders and triceps today.. I dread it, only because will be hard to get equipment as every idiot storms in on Monday evening to try and work off the hamburgers and budweiser. Well, let me correct that, at this gym they are working off Michelob ultra and tofu.

I like when Mondays are leg days because no one uses leg equipment except to do curls and 1/4 reps on the leg press.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Atom, looking good my man, glad that tricep was smart to listen and get with the program. lol
When you threw that DB, that made me think about last leg day.  I was doing hypers and some assclown walks three inches from my head, squeezed in between the hyper station I was on and another piece of equipment, then just walks away, like almost just being a douchebag about it.  I finished my set, realized how much danger that f**kwit put me in if he'd bumped my noggin while I was coming up or down.  I TOSSED the quarter I was using about 10 feet in his direction as he walked away and asked him "What the F*** was that?"  Guy on a bench about 10 feet away shook his head at the idiot and knew what time it was.  I'm pretty cool, but that was borderline calling me out and I was fired up in beast mode at that point from working quads and hammies already.


----------



## turbobusa

trying to get a light leg cardio session today. Not sure if I will. busy get 1 fingered typing pump. Glad you guys are getting it on as per usual. Hellbilly
glad to see you here in the hangout.,. Atom, brick grim, and all others 
have a great day. T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight we're hitting back and maybe some calves too.  Return to off season mode, slamming calories now, feeling strong.  Growing again.  Going to go by feel as far as weights/reps go tonight.  I have a decent idea of the exercise selection, but the order may change and stuff once I get some feel sets done.


----------



## thebrick

The Grim Repper said:


> Atom, looking good my man, glad that tricep was smart to listen and get with the program. lol
> When you threw that DB, that made me think about last leg day.  I was doing hypers and some assclown walks three inches from my head, squeezed in between the hyper station I was on and another piece of equipment, then just walks away, like almost just being a douchebag about it.  I finished my set, realized how much danger that f**kwit put me in if he'd bumped my noggin while I was coming up or down.  I TOSSED the quarter I was using about 10 feet in his direction as he walked away and asked him "What the F*** was that?"  Guy on a bench about 10 feet away shook his head at the idiot and knew what time it was.  I'm pretty cool, but that was borderline calling me out and I was fired up in beast mode at that point from working quads and hammies already.



Grim, what's with these dummies? I was training chest today and, of course, a kid was doing his dumbbell curls 12 inches away from the dumbell rack and mirrors. He was blocking the 90's I wanted so I wedged myself between him and the 90's. He stepped back a couple steps. That's right dummie, there are other people at this gym too.

I did get a good chest session in.  :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Grim, what's with these dummies? I was training chest today and, of course, a kid was doing his dumbbell curls 12 inches away from the dumbell rack and mirrors. He was blocking the 90's I wanted so I wedged myself between him and the 90's. He stepped back a couple steps. That's right dummie, there are other people at this gym too.
> 
> I did get a good chest session in.  :headbang:



I don't know brother, I seriously think they're messing with people cause nobody could be that stupid.  Maybe I'm wrong. LOL
:thumbsup: for your chest session bro!

Pre workout meal in five minutes.  Hoping I get a nice pasta pump.


----------



## AtomAnt

Ahhh Grim, it sound like you and I are one in the same.  level headed cool cats until you just push us the wrong way. Once you cross that line, it's a volcano ready to blow. 

About the tricep, I use this stuff called traumeel.  It is pretty cheap and you can find it in select drugstores or on amazon. The stuff is miraculous.  

I wanted to switch up my order so I hit arms and abs today.  Holy pump! It is funny, I used to get bad elbow pain training triceps (I shattered my left elbow in HS) but warming up with extensions and such before pressing seems to to prevent that.  I was doing my JM presses and didn't feel one twinge.  

It was a good day men.  Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> Ahhh Grim, it sound like you and I are one in the same.  level headed cool cats until you just push us the wrong way. Once you cross that line, it's a volcano ready to blow.
> 
> About the tricep, I use this stuff called traumeel.  It is pretty cheap and you can find it in select drugstores or on amazon. The stuff is miraculous.



So it works, legit? I may have to pick some up. 

I hit chest, shoulders and triceps. Heavy and hard, then up and out of there. I cannot stand really busy gyms and people who try and start conversations while you are lifting. Luckily for me, I am down in size so my training partner gets most of the idiots.


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> So it works, legit? I may have to pick some up.
> 
> I hit chest, shoulders and triceps. Heavy and hard, then up and out of there. I cannot stand really busy gyms and people who try and start conversations while you are lifting. Luckily for me, I am down in size so my training partner gets most of the idiots.



Hellbilly, they have the pills and the cream.  When I get hit with something bad I use both.  For deep bruises, strains...etc the pills seem to really help a lot. 

I use some other stuff too, like Dit Da Jow oil for bruises and strains at times, but that shit smells bad and another one for minor stuff is Kwan Loong Oil.  Works like bengay only a lot better and smells like spearmint.  If you have tendinitis this works great.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to have to check that out Atom.  I have some 'string cheese' tendons in my right rotator cuff (and torn labrum to boot) and although I'm pretty asymptomatic, lately the rear delt's barking...  THanks brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dit jow works really well and i use dmso preworkout to warm up tendons quite nice
Chest day ..stayed in the 305 range for flat and incline and my favorite decline straightbar lifts... hit some hammer strength plate loaded incline for some good forced squeezed reps...Hit hex press/ fly combo for killer concentration and finished up with assorted cable work..  hey im out of my preworkout stim drink and i need some new bad ass stuff .any ideas?  Asap! Thanks.ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Dit jow works really well and i use dmso preworkout to warm up tendons quite nice
> Chest day ..stayed in the 305 range for flat and incline and my favorite decline straightbar lifts... hit some hammer strength plate loaded incline for some good forced squeezed reps...Hit hex press/ fly combo for killer concentration and finished up with assorted cable work..  hey im out of my preworkout stim drink and i need some new bad ass stuff .any ideas?  Asap! Thanks.ib



Sounds like a solid chest day brother.  I'm going to use that dmso I just picked up - stellar reviews all around here and other places.  I'll look at dit jow as well.
I'm using 1MR at the moment.  I'm not stimmed out of my skull.  I still have the jack3d original but that makes me lose water like crazy.  I know pumpHD from BPI gets good marks and GO which is supposedly stronger than DMAA but still legal.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Dit jow works really well and i use dmso preworkout to warm up tendons quite nice
> Chest day ..stayed in the 305 range for flat and incline and my favorite decline straightbar lifts... hit some hammer strength plate loaded incline for some good forced squeezed reps...Hit hex press/ fly combo for killer concentration and finished up with assorted cable work..  hey im out of my preworkout stim drink and i need some new bad ass stuff .any ideas?  Asap! Thanks.ib



I've been on a mission to try them all over the past few months. One that I really like is by BSN called Hyper FX... It effervescent which is kinda weird but it's a good mix of stim energy and focus.

I also like Gasparis- Super Drive


For me the ultimate stack is 
25mg Nor-Ephedrine HCL 
6mg Yohimbine HCL 
200mg Caffeine
30mg Synephrine HCL 
40mg Evodamine


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Dit jow works really well and i use dmso preworkout to warm up tendons quite nice
> Chest day ..stayed in the 305 range for flat and incline and my favorite decline straightbar lifts... hit some hammer strength plate loaded incline for some good forced squeezed reps...Hit hex press/ fly combo for killer concentration and finished up with assorted cable work..  hey im out of my preworkout stim drink and i need some new bad ass stuff .any ideas?  Asap! Thanks.ib



IB, check out supplementgiant.com.  They still have the original Jack3D (mods, if this is violation, please let me know, but no sponsors sell this).  I'm friends with the owner and the manager of one of the stores (he's competing in the Dallas Europa this coming weekend - Looks sick).  Real good guys, give them a call to ensure that they do shit you the one you want, since a lot of people order and don't want the DMAA (just scared). 



Enigmatic707 said:


> I've been on a mission to try them all over the past few months. One that I really like is by BSN called Hyper FX... It effervescent which is kinda weird but it's a good mix of stim energy and focus.
> 
> I also like Gasparis- Super Drive
> 
> 
> For me the ultimate stack is
> 25mg Nor-Ephedrine HCL
> 6mg Yohimbine HCL
> 200mg Caffeine
> 30mg Synephrine HCL
> 40mg Evodamine



Very nice!  I like to add beta-alanine, BCAAs, glutamine, citrulline malate, Agmatine, and creatine (I know this can be taken at any time during the day, but I like adding it to this drink)

Never used evodamine pre-w/o.... I know that is in some fat burners

Right now i'm trying Dymatize xpand.  So far great pumps and focus.

E, once you get a good list rolling, do you think you can post up some reviews of pre-w/o's?  That would be really fucking awesome!


----------



## hellbilly

I have never liked pre w/o OTC stuff. I still have a container of DMAA powder, I doubt that I'll ever use because that shit made me feel too cracked out. These days it is maybe a cup of coffee before I train.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delt Destruction coming up with a side of traps torment. 
Training them twice weekly, heavy/light with different assistance work.


----------



## AtomAnt

Wicked wheel session.... drop sets on hammy curls, then bumped up my squats.  Smith lunges then rest pause sets on leg press then one drop set. Hit some leg extensions with ascending partials with each set supersetted with donkey calf raises then Db SLDLs with 3 sec negative and bottom pause and finished with seated calves. 

Once again, got up after eating my PWO meal and legs gave out lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

For any/all interested parties:

Barbell Military Press 4 warmups no rest in between 8,6,4,2
Work sets 1x6, 2x5, 1xfailure
DB shoulder press 3x8 add weight each set
Machine lateral raises 3x8
Seated Cable High Rows (rear delt/traps) 3 x 8 superset with bent over lateral raises 3x8
Barbell Shrugs 2x4-6 (after 4 set warmup of 8,6,4,2)

Killed it.  Steak and brown rice PWO meal and 8+ hrs. of shuteye for this caveman.
Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Late nite arm session with hour Cardio on the Eliptical just because she was there to talk to ..lol. 
If I can pull one date from her it's all over as the Ib swoop and carry her away will take place. 
Grilled a grip of late night chicken and sweet potatoes and grilled zucchini and aspargrass.. Made the china dank Turbobusa ..love to hear you guys bending steel and maken progress.. Thanks for the tips on stims. A person is sending me some product called Angel Dust .. Not the drug. Lol. Hemo rage is nasty and any effervescent is nasty may as well toss a alka setlzer in some fruit punch and creatine. Loves to blow tops off shaker cups too..


----------



## The Grim Repper

I remember the effervescent creatine thing in Ironman magazine in early 2000.  Right next to a before and after of a super watery Jonathan Lawson who was promoting the Size Surge program (next to Casey Viator's pic during the the 'Colorado Experiment' where Casey put on 20 lbs in 1973 thanks to Size Surge - nod nod wink wink). LOL


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Late nite arm session with hour Cardio on the Eliptical just because she was there to talk to ..lol.
> If I can pull one date from her it's all over as the Ib swoop and carry her away will take place.
> Grilled a grip of late night chicken and sweet potatoes and grilled zucchini and aspargrass.. Made the china dank Turbobusa ..love to hear you guys bending steel and maken progress.. Thanks for the tips on stims. A person is sending me some product called Angel Dust .. Not the drug. Lol. Hemo rage is nasty and any effervescent is nasty may as well toss a alka setlzer in some fruit punch and creatine. Loves to blow tops off shaker cups too..



IB, you are truly a unique character... king of the yettis without a doubt



The Grim Repper said:


> I remember the effervescent creatine thing in Ironman magazine in early 2000.  Right next to a before and after of a super watery Jonathan Lawson who was promoting the Size Surge program (next to Casey Viator's pic during the the 'Colorado Experiment' where Casey put on 20 lbs in 1973 thanks to Size Surge - nod nod wink wink). LOL



Grim, nice shoulder session! I haven't used a BSN product in forever, but did you guys ever try the NO-xplode, that effervescent shit?  I remember this from maybe 7 or so years ago.  Maybe more because I think I was still in HS.  That stuff hit my stomach and I was running to the shitter within minutes! Gross as hell!


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> IB, you are truly a unique character... king of the yettis without a doubt



He's a credit to the simian race no doubt. 



AtomAnt said:


> Grim, nice shoulder session! I haven't used a BSN product in forever, but did you guys ever try the NO-xplode, that effervescent shit?  I remember this from maybe 7 or so years ago.  Maybe more because I think I was still in HS.  That stuff hit my stomach and I was running to the shitter within minutes! Gross as hell!



Never tried it.  So, you think I should take a pass on the No-Explode? 

I can picture someone taking it, getting the rumbles and saying "NO!" then an explosion in the stall. LOL 

Yeah, was a cool session.  I'm using a modified wave routine for shoulder presses.  Last night was a 'fail' test and 5 reps or more was a 'pass' on the test I got 12.  Gun to the head with a spotter, I'd say 14.


----------



## thebrick

Hit back yesterday and went good. Those deads felt heavier than normal, not sure if it the age   or because I am just cruising right now. I think I am going to up my lean calories a tad too.

You guys remember Twin Labs Ripped Fuel? I used that stuff back in the 80's and 90's. I was good, good, good. Now a strong cup off coffee or a caffeine tab or two is about it these days.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit back yesterday and went good. Those deads felt heavier than normal, not sure if it the age   or because I am just cruising right now. I think I am going to up my lean calories a tad too.
> 
> You guys remember *Twin Labs Ripped Fuel*? I used that stuff back in the 80's and 90's. I was good, good, good. Now a strong cup off coffee or a caffeine tab or two is about it these days.



They were still around in the 2000s because I used to take it.  The one with real ephedrine.  When I was wrestling I took every stim out there and when my doctor check out my bloodwork and saw a bunch of abnormalities (this is in HS mind you) he had a talk with my mom and she ended up going through my room and getting rid of every stimulant I had.  

I remember running and feeling my liver in pain because my body was so stressed out.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yep, I used it a lot, like Atom said, the real ephedra formula.  Black bottle. Then later they went to the twinlab silver later on.  I remember my dentist at the time who was totally into sports nutrition told me that excessive use of thermogenics would dry out your teeth and cause issues.  He knew his stuff and I'd tend to believe it.  I never had issues, but he had cases of guys that did.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Of course, no discussion of ephedrine would be complete without mentioning Ultimate Orange, which we've discussed before. LOL  That stuff was ridiculous.  I remember you'd mix it up and SIP it during workouts.  The first sip was like a shot of booze - it comes half way back up, you shudder, choke it back, then 20 minutes later, you're sipping it like a crackhead wanting more and more.
Sort of reminded me of St. Joseph's children's aspirin in its taste and texture.  No joke!
Want to work out and still have enough in your tank 2 hours later to deadlift 315 for reps?  Sure! Sign me up! LMAO!


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Of course, no discussion of ephedrine would be complete without mentioning Ultimate Orange, which we've discussed before. LOL  That stuff was ridiculous.  I remember you'd mix it up and SIP it during workouts.  The first sip was like a shot of booze - it comes half way back up, you shudder, choke it back, then 20 minutes later, you're sipping it like a crackhead wanting more and more.
> Sort of reminded me of St. Joseph's children's aspirin in its taste and texture.  No joke!
> Want to work out and still have enough in your tank 2 hours later to deadlift 315 for reps?  Sure! Sign me up! LMAO!



Love me some of that liquid crack! 

Fuck the damn FDA taking away all this good shit...


----------



## AtomAnt

chest and shoulders tonight... shoulder was feeling a little inflamed, but not enough to hold me back.  Stayed right on point with chest numbers and went up on my lifts.  Ironically, I was stronger on shoulders than normal.  Overall, strong session and I am pretty pleased closing my logbook on it. I'm loving the constant tension exercises...major, major pump


----------



## hellbilly

Killed legs yesterday with my training partner and his g/f. She is a beast, she even did some glute work and cardio after the session.

Lying leg curls
Banded leg press
Superset lunges and squats
Leg extensions
SLDL

Feeling it today, damn.


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> Killed legs yesterday with my training partner and his g/f. She is a beast, she even did some glute work and cardio after the session.
> 
> Lying leg curls
> Banded leg press
> *Superset lunges and squats*
> Leg extensions
> SLDL
> 
> Feeling it today, damn.



Bless your soul....


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> Bless your soul....



I like doing these and supersetting lunges with leg press.


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> I like doing these and supersetting lunges with leg press.



I'm going to try that next leg workout.  I know I'll be regretting it...


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> I'm going to try that next leg workout.  I know I'll be regretting it...



I like to do the lunges to the leg press then do my set of presses. The gym I train at is set up to make that easier to do.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Smashed quads and hams last night.  Added an exercise I skipped due to fear of getting injured week ago as I was spent and unsteady, not last night though. Crushed it...ALL weights went up.  Now we're gaining momentum...I even lasted longer than my iPod did.  

Work sets listed only:

Quads
Leg Extensions 4 x 12
Squats 4 x 10 add weight each set
Leg Press 4 x 10-12 add weight last 2 sets
Hacks 4 x 10 add weight last two sets
One Legged Squats (Smith) 3 x 10

Hams
Seated Leg Curls 4 x 12 add weight each set
Lying Leg Curls 4 x 12 pause at bottom each rep add weight each set
SLDL 3 x 10 add weight each set
Wide High Leg Press 3 x 10 add weight each set
Hyperextensions 3 x 12
Adductor machine 3 x 12

Feel beat up but I'll use Sunday's and Tuesday's 30 minute cardio on the steps to flush the blood and let the soreness help with feedback on contracting different areas of the quads hams and glutes.


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps today. Not bad for bum shoulders.

You guys ever do x-pulls on cables for rear Delta? Love those.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Hit shoulders and traps today. Not bad for bum shoulders.
> 
> You guys ever do x-pulls on cables for rear Delta? Love those.


Hellz yeah!  They feel amazing once you find the groove.
Haven't done them lately, training delts/traps twice weekly and when I back off some I'm going to throw those in again.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did chest today.  I mentioned doubling up on shoulders which with my traps are responding with some new growth.  Part of keeping that up is trying to eliminate extra delt work with chest which isn't easy, but I'm trying.  First you're going to say, INCLINES!?  Grim, wtf?!  Well, flat BB/DB presses seem to really allow my delts to dominate, so, I eliminated flats except for two sets of guillotines to keep constant tension on my upper pecs late in the workout.
EVERYTHING was up 20lbs. tonight, I am so stoked people. Wasn't even true failure, which leaves some in the tank for next week.  w00t!!

Work sets only*
Incline BB bench press 1x6, 2x4, 2x8, 10
Incline DB press 3 x 10
Pec Deck 3 x 10-12
Flat db flyes 3 x 8-12
Cable crossovers 3 x 12
BB flat bench Guillotine presses 3 x 6-8 (constant tension on pecs followed by 30 seconds of squeezing/posing each set)
DB pullovers (deep hip drops) across bench 2 x 8-10

Abs
Reverse leg lifts 30 degree incline 2 x 12
Cable crunches 2 x 20 increase weight 30 seconds rest in between sets

Miller time***


*** BPI Build HD/Blox/Hydro whey/karbolyn


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit shoulders and traps today. Not bad for bum shoulders.
> 
> You guys ever do x-pulls on cables for rear Delta? Love those.



OOH yeah! I love doing these in a higher rep range then doing partials.  Oh, shit burns like you just got done fucking a dirty whore.



The Grim Repper said:


> Did chest today.  I mentioned doubling up on shoulders which with my traps are responding with some new growth.  Part of keeping that up is trying to eliminate extra delt work with chest which isn't easy, but I'm trying.  First you're going to say, INCLINES!?  Grim, wtf?!  Well, flat BB/DB presses seem to really allow my delts to dominate, so, I eliminated flats except for two sets of guillotines to keep constant tension on my upper pecs late in the workout.
> *EVERYTHING was up 20lbs. tonight, I am so stoked people. Wasn't even true failure, which leaves some in the tank for next week.  w00t!!*
> 
> Work sets only*
> Incline BB bench press 1x6, 2x4, 2x8, 10
> Incline DB press 3 x 10
> Pec Deck 3 x 10-12
> Flat db flyes 3 x 8-12
> Cable crossovers 3 x 12
> BB flat bench Guillotine presses 3 x 6-8 (constant tension on pecs followed by 30 seconds of squeezing/posing each set)
> DB pullovers (deep hip drops) across bench 2 x 8-10
> 
> Abs
> Reverse leg lifts 30 degree incline 2 x 12
> Cable crunches 2 x 20 increase weight 30 seconds rest in between sets
> 
> Miller time***
> 
> 
> *** BPI Build HD/Blox/Hydro whey/karbolyn



Grim is dieseling out!!!! It seems a low incline for me take out a good portion of the delts and emphasizes the chest. 

I do a lot of incline work and NEVER do flat BB bench.  i will use flt DB bench, but i turn my hands.

Tonight was crusher of a back session.  I also went up on everything.  I started off with some heavy rowing, DB deadstop rows for sets of 10 and then hevt meadows rowas for sets of 8 (these feel sooo good on you lats).  Hit some rack pulls for 5x5 and moved into nautilus pullsdown (like the Hammer strength machine that gets a real good stretch).  Then onto supersets.  Behind the neck pulldowns with super slow negatives and low cable rows for sets of 6.  Another superset of stretchers and back hyper extensions and finished with three drop sets of straight arm pulldowns.

Ahhhh good night!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Tonight was crusher of a back session.  I also went up on everything.  I started off with some heavy rowing, DB deadstop rows for sets of 10 and then hevt meadows rowas for sets of 8 (these feel sooo good on you lats).  Hit some rack pulls for 5x5 and moved into nautilus pullsdown (like the Hammer strength machine that gets a real good stretch).  Then onto supersets.  Behind the neck pulldowns with super slow negatives and low cable rows for sets of 6.  Another superset of stretchers and back hyper extensions and finished with three drop sets of straight arm pulldowns.
> 
> Ahhhh good night!!!!



Nice, good night to you sir! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Big-John

Slammed legs today. When I get up off the couch I look like a baby deer on ice!


----------



## hellbilly

Big-John said:


> Slammed legs today. When I get up off the couch I look like a baby deer on ice!



The same way I feel. Doing the astronaut walk around my house. I regret buying a two story home, now I know why Jay Cutler says he didn't.


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> The same way I feel. Doing the astronaut walk around my house. I regret buying a two story home, now I know why Jay Cutler says he didn't.



My bedroom is on my third floor... The worst is when I wake up hungry at night after training legs.  I learned my lesson, bring a BCAA drink to bed.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I think my intra shake during my leg routine really helped with recovery this time, barely as sore as last week more weight and additional exercises too.  I can fix that shit next week. LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heck you guys are training like animals..i like to hear that
Im behind a day or so due to 11pm workouts
Why sleep when u can be wired on adrenallin? 
Lets see toasted my arms and back one night and for me thats a big change cause i usually seperate them but when ure in the groove the euphoria is so killer i dont want to stop ..Thurs was shoulder trap day and i still hear Atom in my head saying is that all you f***in got bro, hold those bitches will ya..lol  But dam it pays off as i cant move my head without a cramp and assist..
You guys have a good friday and hit it hard whatever ure doing..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Really cool guy at my gym, former powerlifter who hurt his back years ago.
Visited Mexico and got treatment from a European doc who used to write for M&F a while back.  So, he and I chat and lately, I told someone jokingly who was talking to him while he rested on the extensions between sets "Hey, don't bother him, he's got a set of a hundred in two minutes, so, let him focus."  Now when I see him I shout "ONE HUNDRED" across the gym to him and we laugh.  He repays me by asking me how's it going while I'm purple between sets of hacks.  So, I'm thinking next week's leg routine might be the 100s.  Every exercise a total of 100 repetitions, no pacing, just do what I can using modest weight that will kill me to get through.  I'll have to see.  Maybe I can ask him for a spot. LOL

Grim


----------



## thebrick

My job torpedoed my training today. That's OK, I'll make it up tomorrow with a little "pissed off I didn't train Friday" factor worked in!

Let the weights make some noise brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Looks like my arms and calves may get derailed.  Wife's car is in the shop, they're trying to get that done tonight, not sure if I'll make it this evening.  That's alright though.  Early tomorrow morning is another deltoid onslaught, heavy one and I could tack arms onto that.  Going to the NPC NJ state championships tomorrow nite, cool bodybuilding day if you ask me.
Grim


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Looks like my arms and calves may get derailed.  Wife's car is in the shop, they're trying to get that done tonight, not sure if I'll make it this evening.  That's alright though.  Early tomorrow morning is another deltoid onslaught, heavy one and I could tack arms onto that.  Going to the NPC NJ state championships tomorrow nite, cool bodybuilding day if you ask me.
> Grim



Holy fuck were my arms pumped tonight. Shoulders were all veiny and gariny looking (wore a cut-off t) and arms just looked tight and swole as fuck.  A couple of dudes I'm tight with were asking me some q's... yeah I bumped my dose up a little this week, but i ain't saying shit  I'm kind of gradually upping to ease into my blast. Then it'll be swole city.

Slin has really got my attention and I am going to be jumping on that in the upcoming weeks as I get on my blast (when IV comes through).

Grim, I'm heading to Shawn Ray classic tomorrow in Maryland.  I'll be hanging out in Jersey next weekend...why the hell do I always seem to fall into long distance shit with girls.  She's cool though and hardcore about training...and fucking tight ass body lol I was looking for some good restaurants around the Pitman area, if you know any, LMK...something a little on the classier side, no pizza shops lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Got in had time for triceps and calves.  Right forearm was pretty tight, couldn't loosen it up so biceps got bumped, don't want injuries for one night's work.  No sweat.
Pitman area's southeast of Philly, not familiar with that area brother, I'm up in northern NJ.  Good luck with the lady bro!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol  100s...that totally sounds like me hollerin at the 65+ veterans  in the gym i go.if i dont yell smack everytime they come over and ask why so quiet this isnt a library..
Was also burnt from helpin on my buddys fish charter its like a constant balance act especially after a leg day but i do it for a few salmon today.sorry id share with all you but i do share with 5 elderly neighbors who watch my escapes like reality tv outside..few cat fights etc. 
Did 1 hour cardio on the xdm preccore eliptical and got the sweat drippen like falling coconuts then killed my abs everyway possible and burnt up more cals in dry sauna..i go in wearing gym clothes so i dont advertise. You guys have a blast at the shows..im going people watching at hemp fest..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Although not the most stellar workout, tris got pounded pretty well.  I have heavy delts this morning.  I'm hoping they'll hold up and the triceps won't lack enough to make anything less than killer.
*work sets only
Tricep rope pushdowns 4 x 20
Straight bar pushdowns elbows out 4 x 20
Dips 3 x 20
Close Grip Bench Press 3 x 10

Standing calf raises 4x15
Seated calf raises 4x15
Leg Press Calf Raises 3x10-15


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did delts this morning.  Killed it actually.  Was worried my chest and triceps work would eat into this, but we were alright.
* work sets only
Rotator cuff work 3x12-15
Barbell Military Press 2x3, 2x2**, 1 x Negative only - 4 seconds to lower
Wide grip upright rows 3x8-10
Bent over db laterals 3x12
DB shrugs 1x12 (feel set) 2x12 increase weight second set

** this set of two I actually got 5 solid reps.  Time to add weight!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today... felt guuuuud! Did higher reps too. I'm liking it! Anything to save the joints. Grim's putting ideas in my head. It wasn't 100 reps but it was higher than my normal. You guys rock


----------



## The Grim Repper

Just got home from the NPC NJ states....
Talk about inspiring! The competitors were fantastic, many great physiques there tonight and a special treat, guest posers Fred "Biggie" Smalls, Juan Morel and the one and only Evan Centopani!


----------



## The Grim Repper

...


----------



## tripletotal

Alright, gentlemen. I'm finally back in full force. All done getting married...was at the grand canyon for a week. had a great time, but no cell or internet service kind of drove me mad. couldn't even check the forums.

Got some kettlebell workouts in while I was there to keep from losing much, but sure didn't gain.

Now me and Mrs triple can get on with some real, uninterrupted training again. We're both sick of cutting and worrying about every bit of fat and just want to put on some muscle.

Thanks for keeping the thread warm while I was away...I'm envious of the hard workouts I've been reading about.

It's a full-body re-start today. A lovely couple hours of pain and sweat followed by a couple hours of eating everything in sight.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Hit the guns today... felt guuuuud! Did higher reps too. I'm liking it! Anything to save the joints. Grim's putting ideas in my head. It wasn't 100 reps but it was higher than my normal. You guys rock



I have a great twist on a popular pyramid/"running the rack" routine for curls.

Pick an easy weight - say maybe just an oly bar.
20 reps no rest
add 20 lbs
10 reps no rest
add 10 lbs
5 reps no rest
add 5 lbs
5 reps no rest
add 5 lbs
5 reps no rest
add 5 lbs
5 reps rest 120 seconds

You've just completed 50 reps moving from 45lbs to 90lbs.

Thanks to the magic of short term neural adaptation this will feel amazingly easier and you'll get an amazing pump:

90 lbs 10 reps no rest
80 lbs 10 reps no rest
70 lbs 15 reps no rest
65 lbs 12 reps no rest
45 lbs 15 reps

You've just completed more work, (density) in the same amount of time on your SECOND set.  Make your motor unit pool your slave, not the other way around!
Grim


----------



## thebrick

Triple! Welcome back and congrats!
Grim, I will def give that a try this next week! I need some new ideas!

Legs later today gentlemen! Looking forward to some burning pains!


----------



## thebrick

*** double post  ***


----------



## AtomAnt

Great to see triple back in the house.

Grim, I love the session you are getting in.  All right up my alley.  I'd have a hell of a good time training with you.  

So legs yesterday... I did a different squat scheme a I like doing two different squat schemes per week.  This one was a pyramid 12-10-8-6 all to failure (after warm-ups of course).  I did the typical lunge routine after and did two sets of leg press using 5 drops with no drops between each set.  After the first drop set I did a few calf sets then came back.  

My quads were on fire and I still had 4 sets of 21s on leg extensions... Nothing else to say but, fucking man up and get it done.  I was dead. Did a few more sets of calves and then finished with DB SLDLs.  

I went to Party / cookout at night and when I got out of my car I actually fell.  The first thing one of my friends said when people were looking at me, was "Don't worry, it was just his leg day lol"  I have a lot of "meathead" friends so it made for a good laugh.

Hitting chest and shoulders in a few...get it done brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey Atom you never know brother, you do some wicked stuff that would be cool to train with you bro.


----------



## hellbilly

The Grim Repper said:


> Hey Atom you never know brother, you do some wicked stuff that would be cool to train with you bro.



Well, after 6 months off, I'm back on. Hit chest and shoulders today.

DB Hex Press x 3 sets
Incline Bench x 3 sets
Flat Bench with 3 sec pause x 3 sets
Lying Rear delt swings x 3 sets of 30
Lateral Raises x 3 sets of heavy 8 superset with band pull aparts to failure
Incline smithmachine challenge set. 19 reps

I did not intend to do the smith machine but felt like I had some more left in the tank, great workout.


----------



## AtomAnt

I downed some ridiculous carbs pre intra and post w/o today. I started something new, and for now I'll leave it at that lol But had meal 1, waited about an hour and a half, slammed 75g HBCDs and 25g whey hydro, 15g BCAA, 10g glutamine, 2g taurine, beta alanine, creatine, extra leucine, citrulline malate.... and some other stuff 

Started sipping on 100g karboload with 30g VPX no-shotgun and 30g BCAA with 5 g glutamine. Crushed chest and shoulders like never before.  Downed 60g karboload and 50g hydro whey post.

Feeling massively pumped right now lol


----------



## hellbilly

Hit back today, deadlifted for the first time this year, I think.

T-bar rows
Meadows rows
Deadlifts
Chins
One arm reverse grip pulldowns 

Felt great.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hellbilly, I hit back as well. Same pre-workout protocol and all that jazz...

1) Superset of smith 1 arm suitcase rows and corner landmine rows
2) bent bb rows heavy sets 5x5
3) neutral grip lat pull downs full stretch at the too 3 second negative 4x8
4) superset of free motion 1 arm pull downs (can do both arms together though) and low cable rows 
5) superset of prone DB shrugs and back hypers

Lats and lower back were full of blood and I feel great!

I can't thank you guys enough for advising me in that thread I started. Big E was right this can be a game changer


----------



## The Grim Repper

Must have gotten the memo...
It was time for a new back routine tonight. I'd been gaining nicely, but felt I needed to hit it differently. Annihilation was accomplished. Calves were treated to a beating as well.
* Work sets only
Straight arm Cable Pushdowns 3x10
Close Grip pulldowns 2x6-10
Wide Grip pulldowns 2x10
One arm DB rows 2x10
Barbell Rows 2x10
Seated wide grip cable rows 2x15,12
Deadlifts 1x10,8.6
Calf raises on leg press machine 6x6-10
Seated calf raises - as many sets needed to total 100 reps


----------



## The Grim Repper

I belong to the Mountain Dog site and I have to jump on some of those routines man... Damn!


----------



## Ironbuilt

saWow monday back day all around  ..wide chins 6x 5 sets
Front cable pulldowns isolated on accutrainer dual pully for some.long stretch, suitcase rows ..hammer strength low iso rows
Seated cable low and high.and finished with dumbell bent over rows for 5 sets..the preworkout Dust has me cracked up comboed with 4 mg salbutamol.  Talk about sweat ..i was rainin hail.. started my  new 300 mast and  tbol for a new research project with winny entering soon.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> I belong to the Mountain Dog site and I have to jump on some of those routines man... Damn!



Aren't they awesome! 

I'm thinking come the new year I am going to hire John for a full MD program.  I want to get my ass kicked to the n'th degree, Mountain Dog style. 

Grim, I also started curcumin as well afer reading Doc Stevenson's article.  Kind of odd, but joint pain and things that would normally be inflammatory seem to have subsided... 

On Amazon you can get the Life Extension brand super bio-curcumin for a really good price.  This is the best priced one with BCM-95 I have found.

Today is going to be arm arm day.  Since I am not going to need as many carbs for recovery I am going to reduce the protocol.


----------



## Big-John

Chest day today.. Im running Brandon Lilly's Cube Method.. Cant wait to test it out..


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Aren't they awesome!
> 
> I'm thinking come the new year I am going to hire John for a full MD program.  I want to get my ass kicked to the n'th degree, Mountain Dog style.
> 
> Grim, I also started curcumin as well afer reading Doc Stevenson's article.  Kind of odd, but joint pain and things that would normally be inflammatory seem to have subsided...
> 
> On Amazon you can get the Life Extension brand super bio-curcumin for a really good price.  This is the best priced one with BCM-95 I have found.
> 
> Today is going to be arm arm day.  Since I am not going to need as many carbs for recovery I am going to reduce the protocol.



Yeah, I've considered that myself (working with John which would be amazing I'm sure) although I've been very blessed lately in getting some solid advice from some cool cats that have accomplished a lot themselves, so for now I'm still soaking up more and more knowledge every day.  

I have to check that out bro.  I'm going the typical fish oil/flax oil anti-inflammatory thing as well as my peps, but always seeking new methods to keep the machine running smoothly, so thanks for that.

Reducing carbs pre, intra or post?

Today's heavy delts for me so I'll need the energy today, full speed ahead!


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Yeah, I've considered that myself (working with John which would be amazing I'm sure) although I've been very blessed lately in getting some solid advice from some cool cats that have accomplished a lot themselves, so for now I'm still soaking up more and more knowledge every day.
> 
> I have to check that out bro.  I'm going the typical fish oil/flax oil anti-inflammatory thing as well as my peps, but always seeking new methods to keep the machine running smoothly, so thanks for that.
> *
> Reducing carbs pre, intra or post?*
> 
> Today's heavy delts for me so I'll need the energy today, full speed ahead!



I'm going to cut down on the pre and intra (just a bit, like 25 g off of each), as well as take my pre-w/o dose down a bit,  I'm keep the post w/o carbs high but drop the post-post down.  I must be doing things right because I am not getting any negative symptoms, just massive, massive pumps.  Once those carbs hot my system I feel awesome.

Grim, you think that seems OK if I tone down the dose pre w/o? EDIT: I am currently using 10iu pre w/o but was going to cut that to 6 today.

I need to pick up some HBCDs.  I ran out of sample packs and they seem to be a little easier on my stomach than karboload/karbolyn.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt;184641
Grim said:


> Slin?
> 10 iu slin down to 6?  Which type if so?  How long have you been running it?  Like to see your protocol bro.
> 
> I'd think that's OK, other way around I'd have questions if you're dropping carbs.
> 
> I've seen the HBCD stuff, seems the absorption assistance/gastric emptying would be pretty cool to get stuff into those muscles where you want it quicker.  I may have to jump aboard that train bro.  True nutrition right?
> 
> I use about 75gm karbolyn PWO about 20 minutes after my protein (allow GH levels to do their thing) and I'm OK with it.  My stomach luckily is pretty tolerant of lots.  Hell, I did a 7,300 kCal refeed two days straight after doing 3,500 kCal a day and didn't die from that - muscles just got full as hell. LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> I'm going to cut down on the pre and intra (just a bit, like 25 g off of each), as well as take my pre-w/o dose down a bit,  I'm keep the post w/o carbs high but drop the post-post down.  I must be doing things right because I am not getting any negative symptoms, just massive, massive pumps.  Once those carbs hot my system I feel awesome.
> 
> Grim, you think that seems OK if I tone down the dose pre w/o? EDIT: I am currently using 10iu pre w/o but was going to cut that to 6 today.
> 
> I need to pick up some HBCDs.  I ran out of sample packs and they seem to be a little easier on my stomach than karboload/karbolyn.



So you did jump on the Slin train huh-

How many days have you used it so far ? Also NOW brand sells waxy maize which is a great hbcd


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Slin?
> 10 iu slin down to 6?  Which type if so?  How long have you been running it?  Like to see your protocol bro.
> 
> I'd think that's OK, other way around I'd have questions if you're dropping carbs.
> 
> I've seen the HBCD stuff, seems the absorption assistance/gastric emptying would be pretty cool to get stuff into those muscles where you want it quicker.  I may have to jump aboard that train bro.  True nutrition right?
> 
> I use about 75gm karbolyn PWO about 20 minutes after my protein (allow GH levels to do their thing) and I'm OK with it.  My stomach luckily is pretty tolerant of lots.  Hell, I did a 7,300 kCal refeed two days straight after doing 3,500 kCal a day and didn't die from that - muscles just got full as hell. LOL





I'm using novolin R so I have a good feeding window. I've only been on since Saturday.  I'm outlining what I'm doing below



Enigmatic707 said:


> So you did jump on the Slin train huh-
> 
> How many days have you used it so far ? Also NOW brand sells waxy maize which is a great hbcd



Yessir   Well acutally waxy maize is NOT a a HBCD, is a high molecular weight carb, HBCDs are a specific type of high molecular weight carb.  I can't do waxy maize...bloats the piss out of me.  I had a bunch of samples of VPX products and I have really been liking them.  VPX carbonix (sp?) is a HBCD and the No-synthesize has a solid ingredient profile for an intra-workout amino acid source... I wouldn't be using them if I didn't think they were good anyway.... 

So here is what I am doing fellas:

30min Pre w/o: 10iu novolin R 

30 - 20 min pre w/o: 60g kaboload/karbolyn (ran out of HBCDs) with 25g hydrolyzed isolate, 10g BCAA, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g citrulline malate, and 1.5 scoops of dymatize xpand

Intra-workout: 60g karboload, 20g BCAA, 30g VPX no-synthesize (which has about 15g pepto-pro, creatine,...) & 5g glutamine

Immediately post: 50g karboload 30g hydrolyzed isolate

30 mins post workout: 75g protein from chicken breast and 100g carbs from rice

Post-post (about 90 minutes after I finish the meal above): Shake with 40g protein and 30g carbs from oats and berries

How does that look?


----------



## Enigmatic707

That looks like what I was doing, but I started to play with the carbs and noticed I was just taking too much. For me the 10g/1iu was too much so I've dialed I back down to 7g per iu and I feel way less bloated.

I also noticed I felt better when doing a very big carb break fast like 2cups of raisin bran about an hour before with some eggs then only about 30g dextrose prw... With 50g dextra intra and then only 15g pwo... Then a banana, then my first meal which is more carbs than protein.

Btw I omitted all my other supplement intake above besides the carbs.

I think you just have to play around on it. I gain fat very easily and I haven't gained a drop of it the way I am running it and I love the stuff so far. I have noticed a second spike with Novalin R... Only on certain days, so be careful. I got shaky about 4 hours after injecting 15iu and that was after at least 200g of crabs too. But I just down a Gatorade and felt fine within five minutes


----------



## The Grim Repper

Atom, that looks solid to me as far as your keeping your carbs up for insurance.  My feeds are very similar in timing and structure of macros so, that's nice to see.  
From what I've gathered from some very reliable and helpful brothers here who have been very patient in explaining a lot to me about their protocols, that looks good man.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Enigmatic707 said:


> That looks like what I was doing, but I started to play with the carbs and noticed I was just taking too much. For me the 10g/1iu was too much so I've dialed I back down to 7g per iu and I feel way less bloated.
> 
> I also noticed I felt better when doing a very big carb break fast like 2cups of raisin bran about an hour before with some eggs then only about 30g dextrose prw... With 50g dextra intra and then only 15g pwo... Then a banana, then my first meal which is more carbs than protein.
> 
> Btw I omitted all my other supplement intake above besides the carbs.
> 
> I think you just have to play around on it. I gain fat very easily and I haven't gained a drop of it the way I am running it and I love the stuff so far. I have noticed a second spike with Novalin R... Only on certain days, so be careful. I got shaky about 4 hours after injecting 15iu *and that was after at least 200g of crabs too*. But I just down a Gatorade and felt fine within five minutes



You doing morning slin too?
I ask because I have what many would consider a large breakfast that has a good amount of carbs in it.

Seafood is pretty low in carbs dude. 
LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707

The Grim Repper said:


> You doing morning slin too?
> I ask because I have what many would consider a large breakfast that has a good amount of carbs in it.
> 
> Seafood is pretty low in carbs dude.
> LOL



Yeah I usually eat breakfast around 7:30 and pin the Slin about 45 mins later


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> I'm using novolin R so I have a good feeding window. I've only been on since Saturday.  I'm outlining what I'm doing below
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir   Well acutally waxy maize is NOT a a HBCD, is a high molecular weight carb, HBCDs are a specific type of high molecular weight carb.  I can't do waxy maize...bloats the piss out of me.  I had a bunch of samples of VPX products and I have really been liking them.  VPX carbonix (sp?) is a HBCD and the No-synthesize has a solid ingredient profile for an intra-workout amino acid source... I wouldn't be using them if I didn't think they were good anyway....
> 
> So here is what I am doing fellas:
> 
> 30min Pre w/o: 10iu novolin R
> 
> 30 - 20 min pre w/o: 60g kaboload/karbolyn (ran out of HBCDs) with 25g hydrolyzed isolate, 10g BCAA, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g citrulline malate, and 1.5 scoops of dymatize xpand
> 
> Intra-workout: 60g karboload, 20g BCAA, 30g VPX no-synthesize (which has about 15g pepto-pro, creatine,...) & 5g glutamine
> 
> Immediately post: 50g karboload 30g hydrolyzed isolate
> 
> 30 mins post workout: 75g protein from chicken breast and 100g carbs from rice
> 
> Post-post (about 90 minutes after I finish the meal above): Shake with 40g protein and 30g carbs from oats and berries
> 
> How does that look?



Looks like a solid protocol!

Are the carbs based on lean mass? If so, how much do you weigh? I've done a lot of experimenting with slin and all kinds of carbs, but would like to hear if there's actually a formula besides the "10g/iu" that you hear all the time.

From what I've seen of your training and nutrition, you don't do much without good reason.

Also, are you running slin with every workout/every day, or doing something to keep sensitivity up? I find I can start at 8iu and within a week I'm up to 15iu unless I use berberine 1500mg ED (haven't tried metformin yet but want to.)


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> That looks like what I was doing, but I started to play with the carbs and noticed I was just taking too much. For me the 10g/1iu was too much so I've dialed I back down to 7g per iu and I feel way less bloated.
> 
> I also noticed I felt better when doing a very big carb break fast like 2cups of raisin bran about an hour before with some eggs then only about 30g dextrose prw... With 50g dextra intra and then only 15g pwo... Then a banana, then my first meal which is more carbs than protein.
> 
> Btw I omitted all my other supplement intake above besides the carbs.
> 
> I think you just have to play around on it. I gain fat very easily and I haven't gained a drop of it the way I am running it and I love the stuff so far. I have noticed a second spike with Novalin R... Only on certain days, so be careful. I got shaky about 4 hours after injecting 15iu and that was after at least 200g of crabs too. But I just down a Gatorade and felt fine within five minutes





The Grim Repper said:


> Looks solid to me as far as your keeping your carbs up for insurance.  My feeds are very similar in timing and structure of macros so, that's nice to see.
> From what I've gathered from some very reliable and helpful brothers here, that looks good brother.



Thanks guys!

Enigmatic, I may scale it down a little if i start to see fat gain.  Right now I am pretty lean though.

It is interesting that you are fine only doing that amount of carbs... But even pre-contest i was slamming a fuck-ton of carbs around training.  I am just upping it a little more than usually with extra carbs in the post-post and pre-workout.  

Since the idea was planted in my head I did a lot of reading to make sure I don't fuck this up lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Enigmatic707 said:


> Yeah I usually eat breakfast around 7:30 and pin the Slin about 45 mins later



So, breakfast, slin 45 min later.  Then pre workout slin with the shakes, intra, etc.?
You using novolin r/ humalin r type insulin? 

edit: never mind, just remembered you said novolin r cause of the second spike. Duh.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I know there's a three time a day protocol, right out of bed novolin R, midday humalog R (why it's preferred at that time I'm not sure, its half life is similar to novolin, although it kicks in sooner) and a third either pre or post workout, so about 45 iu daily.  Got to see about that madness. LOL


----------



## AtomAnt

tripletotal said:


> Looks like a solid protocol!
> 
> Are the carbs based on lean mass? If so, how much do you weigh? I've done a lot of experimenting with slin and all kinds of carbs, but would like to hear if there's actually a formula besides the "10g/iu" that you hear all the time.
> 
> From what I've seen of your training and nutrition, you don't do much without good reason.
> 
> Also, are you running slin with every workout/every day, or doing something to keep sensitivity up? I find I can start at 8iu and within a week I'm up to 15iu unless I use berberine 1500mg ED (haven't tried metformin yet but want to.)



Ahhh didn't see your post... I'm taking MDs GDA as well as cinnamon, green tea extract, reservartrol, vitamin D and chromium. I'll check out the berberine.

So far I have taken it the past 3 workouts, but reducing it today. 

I figured I would add an additional 10g carbs per iu in addition to what I'm already doing. I wanted to use this as a guide and adjust from there. 

I'm working on fining that happy median but this seems OK so far.

Really appreciate the advice guys!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

So how are the pumps Atom?  Going to go to a PWO eventually as well?


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> So how are the pumps Atom?  Going to go to a PWO eventually as well?



C'mon Grim, I'm a rookie  If I can get some humalog, then yeah.  I train in the evening and don't want insulin circulating when I sleep.  

If I have a chance I'll take a pic when I'm at the gym (usually too many dbags running around).  I'm getting wicked pumps.  The increased carbs are killer and I am sweating like a french whore lol 

Shit, I never realized how cheap humulin/novolin was... under $26 at wal-mart lol


----------



## thebrick

Hit legs Sunday and chest yesterday. Both were good ones and my body is sore. Was going to train back today but decided to give it a rest day and do those deads tomorrow. Maybe a rest day will recharge my batteries for a good session tomorrow.

How many days do you guys take between squats and deadlifts?

Atom, keep us posted of your slin impression and progress.


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> C'mon Grim, I'm a rookie  If I can get some humalog, then yeah.  I train in the evening and don't want insulin circulating when I sleep.
> 
> If I have a chance I'll take a pic when I'm at the gym (usually too many dbags running around).  I'm getting wicked pumps.  The increased carbs are killer and I am sweating like a french whore lol
> 
> Shit, I never realized how cheap humulin/novolin was... under $26 at wal-mart lol


Yeah the pumps are crazy and another thing I've noticed is I can intensely lift for hours before I lose my "drive/strength"


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit legs Sunday and chest yesterday. Both were good ones and my body is sore. Was going to train back today but decided to give it a rest day and do those deads tomorrow. Maybe a rest day will recharge my batteries for a good session tomorrow.
> 
> How many days do you guys take between squats and deadlifts?
> 
> Atom, keep us posted of your slin impression and progress.



Brick, because of how I have been training, I have not been doing regular deads.  I have been doing rack deads though and a lot of heavy rowing.  

My schedule looks like this for the next couple of weeks:
Day1: Chest and Shoulders (Heavy)
Day2: Back (Heavy row emphasis, rack deads included)
Day3: Arms and Calves (any misc. stuff)
Day4: Legs (Squats are done with a pyramid scheme 12,10,8,6)
Day5: Chest and Shoulders (Stretch / pump focused)
Day6: Back (More vertical pulling focusing on back width)
Day7: Arms and Calves 
Day8: Legs (Heavy on everything - death sentence)
Repeat

I'll take a day off when needed.  Haven't taken one in a long, long time.  

Once I start my semester (class Monday and Tuesday) I am going to do this:

Day 1: Chest, Back and Shoulders (HIT style)
Day 2: Legs and Arms (HIT Style)
Day 3: Chest and Back (Volume)
Day 4: Shoulders and Arms (Volume)
Day 5: Legs (Volume)


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> C'mon Grim, I'm a rookie  If I can get some humalog, then yeah.  I train in the evening and don't want insulin circulating when I sleep.
> 
> If I have a chance I'll take a pic when I'm at the gym (usually too many dbags running around).  I'm getting wicked pumps.  The increased carbs are killer and I am sweating like a french whore lol
> 
> Shit, I never realized how cheap humulin/novolin was... under $26 at wal-mart lol



Oh man, don't let me misrepresent myself, I'm a rookie too brother, no expert on slin at all my man - have just had many great people share their ideas with me over some time now!  I have some log in the fridge I'm thinking may be my PWO shot as my comfort level increases! Yeah, I just grabbed two Novolin Rs at Walmart yesterday.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Hit legs Sunday and chest yesterday. Both were good ones and my body is sore. Was going to train back today but decided to give it a rest day and do those deads tomorrow. Maybe a rest day will recharge my batteries for a good session tomorrow.
> 
> How many days do you guys take between squats and deadlifts?
> 
> Atom, keep us posted of your slin impression and progress.



I do deads every other week.  I'll do hypers every week, deads every other.  I'm going to begin a posterior chain routine I used with GREAT success last season which involves leg curls, supersetted good mornings and stiff legged deads as well as reverse hypers.  That is a great priming for improving squat and deadlift.
I'll share the routine here when I'm getting underway.  Expect serious soreness and growth in those hammies and lots of nice poundage increases on your big lifts.  My bench even showed improvment thanks to the hamstrings coming up.

Atom, yes let us know how it's going.  I'm planning on reporting on my progress with slin soon.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Good to see everyone jumping on the Slin train with me!


----------



## thebrick

I guess I am the only one jumping OFF the slin train? I have hypo tendencies anyway and I have a hell of a time not going hypo even on 4 iu of log. Does this mean I am slin sensitive? It does work though, no doubt.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm Slin Shady yeah I'm the real shady...


----------



## Enigmatic707

thebrick said:


> I guess I am the only one jumping OFF the slin train? I have hypo tendencies anyway and I have a hell of a time not going hypo even on 4 iu of log. Does this mean I am slin sensitive? It does work though, no doubt.



I feel like I can take 4ius of R and go to sleep just fine. I am going to guess and say that yeah your insulin sensitivity is probably really acute which is a good thing.

I feel like my sweet spot right now is at 15iu pre/w I think I am going to up it to 20iu tomorrow and see how that goes. 

Thank God for powdered Gatorade!!!!


----------



## thebrick

Just the thought of taking 15 iu sends me into a coma  lol  It kind of sucks though because it does work, just feel like I am living on the edge with it.


----------



## AtomAnt

Chooo choooo here comes the slin train... Hit the guns tonight... As one would expect, huge pump! 

It seems like slin puts you into a new mental state. Insane intensity and just killer attitude.

Once I got home I took a pic, yes an Instagram filter was used:


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Once I got home I took a pic, yes an Instagram filter was used:View attachment 7538



Thank God, thought I was going hypo.


LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707

thebrick said:


> , just feel like I am living on the edge with it.




....... Duuuuh! That's the fun! It wouldn't be worth it if it didn't constantly remind you that you're about to die from fatal hypoglycemia! 

I mean that's what insulin is all about, it's like doorbell ditching with death, not exactly the dude you want to catch you LoL.

But in all seriousness, I'm glad that I tend to be able to "play around" a bit more than probable most people can cause thus  far I enjoy the benefits of slin quite a bit.


----------



## AtomAnt

So I'm sitting at my desk in work and I'm reading something from Grim and I see this:

"I'm Slin Shady yeah I'm the pin shady
All you other slin shadys are just hypo in waiting..."

I think I just pissed my pants.  You guys are fucking hilarious!!!!! 

So will real sin shady please pin up, please carb up....


----------



## hellbilly

thebrick said:


> I guess I am the only one jumping OFF the slin train? I have hypo tendencies anyway and I have a hell of a time not going hypo even on 4 iu of log. Does this mean I am slin sensitive? It does work though, no doubt.



I am off that train. I do not intend to use it until after I compete on a national stage and see where I land. I let my qualification lapse after winning my class. I used humalog and tried it multiple ways based on advice from various experienced people. Yeah, I got big, 228lbs at 5'2". However, it started making me feel like shit everytime I would use it. Not hypo but just lousy, fucking with my appetite. It could have been the way I was using it or just being burnt out or too much gear, who knows. I just plan to use regular ol' gear to see what I can get my weight back up to. I managed to stay around 195lbs at a decent body fat without anything for 6 months but now I just started using test again at a lower dose. This isn't to say that 3 months from now I don't start slamming 15iu of humalog pre workout and post.


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> I am off that train. I do not intend to use it until after I compete on a national stage and see where I land. I let my qualification lapse after winning my class. I used humalog and tried it multiple ways based on advice from various experienced people. Yeah, I got big, 228lbs at 5'2". However, it started making me feel like shit everytime I would use it. Not hypo but just lousy, fucking with my appetite. It could have been the way I was using it or just being burnt out or too much gear, who knows. I just plan to use regular ol' gear to see what I can get my weight back up to. I managed to stay around 195lbs at a decent body fat without anything for 6 months but now I just started using test again at a lower dose. This isn't to say that 3 months from now I don't start slamming 15iu of humalog pre workout and post.



You are 5'2"? Holy shit.... That's my height...I need to put in some fucking work


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> You are 5'2"? Holy shit.... That's my height...I need to put in some fucking work



I'm big boned :sHa_lolbig2:   I started working out when I was 22, I think I was around 140-150lbs, maybe less. I did volume for about a year then started DC. Beating the log book action-smiley-064 put the meat on.


----------



## Collinb

Started some Oly lifting for rugby, got a solid 250 clean + jerk + power clean


----------



## The Grim Repper

hellbilly's a big bastid fo sho...I'm on a mission this off season no doubt.
"I'm big boned!" - Eric Cartman
LOL


----------



## thebrick

Me too Hellbilly. I would just feel kinda crappy for 3-4 hours on log.

Back today after lunch!



hellbilly said:


> I am off that train. I do not intend to use it until after I compete on a national stage and see where I land. I let my qualification lapse after winning my class. I used humalog and tried it multiple ways based on advice from various experienced people. Yeah, I got big, 228lbs at 5'2". However, it started making me feel like shit everytime I would use it. Not hypo but just lousy, fucking with my appetite. It could have been the way I was using it or just being burnt out or too much gear, who knows. I just plan to use regular ol' gear to see what I can get my weight back up to. I managed to stay around 195lbs at a decent body fat without anything for 6 months but now I just started using test again at a lower dose. This isn't to say that 3 months from now I don't start slamming 15iu of humalog pre workout and post.


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> So I'm sitting at my desk in work and I'm reading something from Grim and I see this:
> 
> "I'm Slin Shady yeah I'm the pin shady
> All you other slin shadys are just hypo in waiting..."
> 
> I think I just pissed my pants.  You guys are fucking hilarious!!!!!
> 
> So will real sin shady please pin up, please carb up....



I got a similar message- I woke my girlfriend up to read it! She didn't find it as genius as we did-


----------



## AtomAnt

hellbilly said:


> I'm big boned :sHa_lolbig2:   I started working out when I was 22, I think I was around 140-150lbs, maybe less. I did volume for about a year then started DC. Beating the log book action-smiley-064 put the meat on.



Well damn...I've been training since I was 12-13 years old, like serious training, not missing a day.  Mainly for sports though...

I'm still a bantamweight lol


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> Well damn...I've been training since I was 12-13 years old, like serious training, not missing a day.  Mainly for sports though...
> 
> I'm still a bantamweight lol



Damn. 
Genetics man. Keep hitting it hard, you'll progress.


----------



## thebrick

It ain't the weight Atom, its how you look in that mirror and you look great.

Tore through back today. Love it!



AtomAnt said:


> Well damn...I've been training since I was 12-13 years old, like serious training, not missing a day.  Mainly for sports though...
> 
> I'm still a bantamweight lol


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> It ain't the weight Atom, its how you look in that mirror and you look great.
> 
> Tore through back today. Love it!



Brick, you're like the dad I never had lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

Checked out a new gym today- damn they had some bad ass back equipment and the leg stuff was also bad ass. Too bad everything else licked dick.

Killed back today- felt like I could have lifted for hours on hours


----------



## The Grim Repper

Due to scheduling, I split legs up, which I actually prefer.  Did hammies tonight and as they were first and ONLY, weights were up nicely, rest cut slightly and KILLED IT.
I respond very well to volume.  Just because the reps are many, doesn't mean the weight's light/easy.  The second rep has you wonder WTF am I thinking here....LOL

Seated leg curls 4x12
Lying leg curls 4x12 add weight last two sets
SLDL 3x12 add weight last two sets
Wide/High Leg Press 3x12 add weight last two sets
Hypers 3x12
Adductor machine 3x12

Fried....I love it.
Tomorrow morning is light chest, focused on incline and non-shoulder assistance.  Tomorrow evening quads... Muahahahah!

Grim


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic said licked dick hahaha. I chuckled

Grim, it was my leg session too.  All aboard the slin bus to pump town  

Started with leg curls, nothing special kept getting progressively heavier from 15, 12, 10, 8, 6
Squats, went up 10lbs on all 4 sets
This is where it got fun... One leg v-squats 3 sets of 8 with each leg - burned like a hot iron
Then, this was the money shot: Leg press - started with 12RM, 12 reps, increase it 20lbs max reps, increase 20lbs then max reps.... I did this until I failed at my 5rm BUT THAT'S NOT ALL... Then I pyramided all the way back down doing about 6 sets till failure.  

Oh but was i done? Fuck no... Leg extentions 4 sets 2nd set had 5 partials, 3rd had 10 partials and 4th had 15 partials

THEN Stiff legged deads off a box 3 sets of 12

HOLY SCHMOKES!!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sounds like a killer routine Atom, my speed for sure!

Off to bed, I gotz to hit some chest in the morning.  Ready to do some damage.  Worked on some trigger points in my right forearm and delt, I'm so fu*king ready.  Finding my stride now, it's nice to train like this again.

G.


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders bombed today. Right shoulder hurt like a mofo. Deep in the joint itself. Sux. Got some dmso on the way to see if I can get some relief.


----------



## Enigmatic707

I hit quads/glutes/tris

Started with tris
Wide grip cable push downs -4
Single hand supinated cable push downs-3
PronAted single handed push downs (super heavy movement) 1x10 1x8 1x6 2x3
Overhead DB xtensions
Skull Crushers super heavy (this has been adding so much thickness to the belly of my tris)

Legs-
3 light sets of extensions
6 heavy pyramid sets xtensions
Leg press 6 heavy pyramid sets and done!

Left a bit early but felt like I could have lifted all fucking day


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, that is not cool man, simply not cool.... heal up

E got his sexy on I see...cha ching!

Did a lot on tension work today for chest.  Here was the order:
Hex press: 4x8
Incline DB press to Fly (on the negative - done super slow): 4x10
Inc. BB bench (constant tension - no lockout, slow reps): 4x6
Nautilus Machine press Neutral grip press: 4x6 (pushed chest out at the bottom for a deep stretch to hit the pec minor, one second peak contraction squeeze)
Pec dec flies: 3x12 (5, 10 and 15 partials done after each set)

Front Delt Raises: 4x12
Superset of Smith Behind the neck press: 5x8 and Side Laterals 5x12
Superset of Rear Delt Flies 4x15 and Cable Upright Rows: 4x10
Drop Set on machine laterals 4 drops

Toasted! Slin was timed on point and I felt great the whole session


----------



## AtomAnt

Back day and rollin' swollen... 

Did three pairs of supersets as well as two separate exercises, Started with meadows rows and bb bent rows. Then racks deads and nautilus plate loaded pull downs, each done on its own. Then a superset of one arm free motion pull downs and low rows finished off with straight bar pull downs and back hypers. 

Snapped this while at the gym


----------



## The Grim Repper

Looking peeled brother, nicely done.
Leaving shortly to do some delt assault!
Some assisted negative only sets at the end to juice my neural system.
Yesterday was a sort of 'cheat day'  but only in sodium.  My macros were still spot on despite getting a tooth extracted (wisdom molar - not visible so I still look amazingly handsome  - yeah right)
Anyway, found myself craving my CUBE - Wendy's burger with 4 patties.  So I got one with large fries, diet coke and wolfed that down.  Along with a 3/4 lb. triple with everything.  Yep, 7 patties of goodness -  still came in right on with macros within 10 or so gms. LMAO!  My wife said we need another fridge for me.  No joke. haha.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, looking fantastic brother. You are doing it right!

Grim, this is too funny, couple days ago I had the burger craving too. Hit 5 Guys and downed a double patty burger, fries and semi-sweet tea. Ate every freaking thing in 10 minutes and it tasted good! Did I mention eating a bowl of peanuts while I waited on the burger?

Got guns down today at lunch!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Atom, looking fantastic brother. You are doing it right!
> 
> Grim, this is too funny, couple days ago I had the burger craving too. Hit 5 Guys and downed a double patty burger, fries and semi-sweet tea. Ate every freaking thing in 10 minutes and it tasted good! Did I mention eating a bowl of peanuts while I waited on the burger?
> 
> Got guns down today at lunch!



LMAO!
I ate 3/4 bag of blue diamond chocolate almonds afterwards and a chocolate cupcake my two daughters made too.  Must have helped me fuel up.  KILLED IT this morning bro.
My heavy delt day, was supposed to do just singles on one part of the workout, I went Coleman and did 4 reps like a maniac second single. LOL.

Heavy Delts
*Work sets only
Military press 2x3, 2x1(4 on second set), 1xNegative only
Wide grip upright rows 3x8-12
Bent over DB laterals 3x12
(Biceps/forearm extensors FINALLY loosened up, so did 3x8-12 seated heavy alternate DB curls-biceps needed that!)
DB shrugs 3x10-12


----------



## AtomAnt

Grim and Brick.... You guys need to experience a true burger.  The Abbey Burger bistro...if you're ever passing through MD hit me up and we're getting some true pristine burger goodness.

Arms today...had to get my swole on before going out with my girl haha 

Catch up with y'all later


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey brick, hear that?  Atom's buying!  j/k brother, I'd love to grab some eats with you guys.  Oh yeah, pump those up ... the better to grab her with!
Have fun!
G.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Atom- fuck call the police! Some one stole your neck!!! Wtf happened? Where did it go? Did you have a lock on it? It's fucking missing!!!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

IDam Atom u are right mr freak..Best i think u looked ..awesome....
Been off the grid for a while got some personal deals goin but i read your guys post.B.G.A T etc and snap outa my bs hit the gym late real late.. and doin 100 reps  low weight but my joints are. diggen  it and can really focus mentally during a set.  Thks for the great reads .and leg day 100 sunday  ...did i say dam Atom?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> IDam Atom u are right mr freak..Best i think u looked ..awesome....
> Been off the grid for a while got some personal deals goin but i read your guys post.B.G.A T etc and snap outa my bs hit the gym late real late.. and doin 100 reps  low weight but my joints are. diggen  it and can really focus mentally during a set.  Thks for the great reads .and leg day 100 sunday  ...did i say dam Atom?



I like seated calves for a set of 100, as many sets as you need to get it done.  Just get the knees forward over the toes so it's all soleus and take the gastroc out of the picture.  Better yet, slam some standing calves before that and wipe the gastroc first so it can't help worth a damn on that 100 seated!
Get em IB!


----------



## hellbilly

Hit arms on friday and legs today. 

seated leg curls
Squats
Teardrop busters on leg press
Leg extension partials
SLDL

Tomorrow is Monday, ugh.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Hey brick, hear that?  Atom's buying!  j/k brother, I'd love to grab some eats with you guys.  Oh yeah, pump those up ... the better to grab her with!
> Have fun!
> G.



Hey, I invited, of course I'm buying... 

Thanks for all of the support guys.  Definitely working my ass off to grow and stay lean. It helps having people in your corner for sure.  That's why this thread is so motivating.

I hit legs later on in the day on Sunday.  Pretty good session too.

Seated leg curls 4x15
Leg press: 1x10, 2x8, 1x6
Front Squats (decided to mix it up from back squats): 3x6 
Smith lunges: 4x12 (each leg)
Leg extension pyramid partials: This is one of Mountain Dog's finishers... Your quads will be on fire after these - I'll bet Hellbilly knows what I am talking about
Lying Leg Curl Isotension: 3 isotension sets  - I love these.  You can feel the deep deep pulling and burning in your hammies
RDLS: 3x12
Seated Calves: 4x12

Damn Mondays... I don't even know how I am functioning lol


----------



## Big-John

My favorite workout day of the week is Monday! Time to get my dead-lift on! :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is back, going to hit it hard! KILL IT!


----------



## AtomAnt

Big-John said:


> My favorite workout day of the week is Monday! Time to get my dead-lift on! :headbang:





The Grim Repper said:


> Tonight is back, going to hit it hard! KILL IT!



If you guys are looking for something a little different for back day, I think my new favorite pairing is: Smith One Arm Suitcase rows with Meadows Rows.  Get a real deep contraction and pull it right to your chest while bent over then go slam the Meadows rows.  I let my lats get a good stretch on the Meadows rows and you will get some insane fullness in your back from these.  

John's stuff is off-the-hook...I love it!


----------



## turbobusa

Goodmorning!  100's eh? you will never get strong that way.........bullshit!
One of Derek poundstones mainstays in hypertrophy phase.
100's been around for several decades. I will be employing them quite a bit as i break back in to training.So leaving for legs in a minute. Glad to be here with you guys. Where the heck is the brickster. I see hellbilly is regular crew now. 
HB I what to see those wheels diced when you get ready. Should be freaky .
IB doing high (100's) ptp sets all night again?check back later today.
Comon now train like ya mean it!   T


----------



## hellbilly

turbobusa said:


> Goodmorning!  100's eh? you will never get strong that way.........bullshit!
> One of Derek poundstones mainstays in hypertrophy phase.
> 100's been around for several decades. I will be employing them quite a bit as i break back in to training.So leaving for legs in a minute. Glad to be here with you guys. Where the heck is the brickster. I see hellbilly is regular crew now.
> HB I what to see those wheels diced when you get ready. Should be freaky .
> IB doing high (100's) ptp sets all night again?check back later today.
> Comon now train like ya mean it!   T



I'm hitting them hard, I use to be concerned about my legs far outshining my upper body but to hell with it. Platz time! 

I have chest/shoulders today.


----------



## thebrick

Hey guys. I had a graduation party Saturday and one of my wife's friends had us over for dinner Sunday afternoon... she's from Argentina so I pigged out on empanadas, peach-chocolate cake and anything I could load on a plate, damn! Did I mention beer and wine? I was not a good boy. Back on track today. 

Got chest down for after lunch and see if I can put all that food to good use!

IB, good to see you back. You too T!


----------



## turbobusa

Well you cant always get what ya want ... but if try sometimes....
pre ex with a couple high rep leg exts hams then 3 big sets lol leg press.
very light  high rep. Going into it slowly  adding 90 lbs weekly . hopefully that will last for about 6-8 more weeks. we will see as i can onl hang on on my left with the sling on the right. That felt good saw Ed(Coan ) he was training squats.
asked how's it been since the hip replacement. said he felt good was doing high bars with 650.    Good to be back home ---kinda...... T


----------



## hellbilly

Chest/ Shoulders were fun despite the gym being annoying as hell. Some guy was in the power rack for 30 minutes doing some type of Richard Simmons workout. I was trying to do reverse band benches but he kept going on and on with his 45lbs overhead presses with ab movements on the bench. I asked him how many sets he had left and he stuttered a bit. My training partner did the same, we were trying to judge if he was mentally ill or not because honestly we couldn't tell and did not want to be assholes to someone with limited intelligence. However, I crushed the movements and am currently eating beef and pasta before hitting the sack. 

Machine Press 3 sets
incline bench 3 sets
Reverse band bench 5 sets
Lateral raises 4 sets
Rear delt flys superset with band facepulls.

another one down.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Back was great.  No deads tonight, off week on those for now, which is cool.  I need to keep some in the tank sometimes.

Straight arm pulldowns 3x10-12
Close Grip Parallel Pulldowns 2x6-8
Wide Grip Pulldowns 2x10-12
One arm DB rows 2x12
Barbell rows 2x12
Wide grip seated cable rows 2x15

Miller Time***

***60gm hydro whey/50gm karbolyn/50gm cytocarb

now it's PPWO meal, but I'm almost too tired to eat it.  Smallest meal of the day.  I'm cooked...


----------



## AtomAnt

Look like the big boys are rocking it!

Little guy had a good session tonight too... Chest and shoulders, a little something like this:

Nautilus Machine Press: 4x10  - Deep stretch and one second contraction at the top.  Great to get the pecs warmed
Incline BB bench: 3x8 super slow constant tension.  My negatives were about 5 or 6 seconds
Low Incline Smith bench: 2x8 then 1x8 plus 4 drops
Flat Db bench: 3x15 
Super set of 1-arm pec dec flyes with stretch pushups 3 sets - these are the ones John did in his Santana Anderson video
DB front raises 4x12
Superset of smith behind the neck press: 4x8 and Side laterals 4x12
Superset of reverse pec dec rear delt flyes: 4x15 and Cable upright rows: 4x10
Finished with four drops on the cable upright rows.

Feeling good... too bad I have so much trouble sleeping.  I've never been able to sleep, ever.


----------



## kubes

Hit back this morning great training session for this little guy as well. Lat pulls superset with hammer strength curls. Love the pump 5x 12-15 reps. Bent rows superset with dumbbell curls 5x 12-15 seated rows superset with preach curls. Got my swol on and ready to start the day


----------



## The Grim Repper

My recent foray into thickening my back up has been paying off nicely.  Rowing and deads are getting almost easier as I add weight.  I was always pretty thick and deep from front to back, but now it's starting to get very pronounced which I'm loving!  First exercise last night was cramping my lower lats tremendously and I swear by the time I got to barbell rows, I could have broken my ribs with my feel set it was so light. That was cool as shit.


----------



## kubes

Nice! I had one of those training sessions this morning were everything just felt light. Man I love those days the pump was out of control as well. Keep up the good work the nicest thing about training your back is you get a whole upper body swell from it


----------



## thebrick

Must be back day on the Brick thread. I hit back too. Love it. I was sweating like a good 'ol gym rat. Deads, t-bars, dumbell rows, one armed cable rows, then the close grip pull-downs for the finale


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing today . Hanging with my grandaughter and wife.
Met up with my gym bud thats . competing at the usa this weekend.
Shw. Think he'lll come in between 286 -290. Looks bout ready.
He is a member here at anasci. legs again tomorrow.you're gonna be hearing that for a while. weaning off the sling starting thursday. look for ward to 
maye thanks giving to get going on a slow upper body ramp up.
Have feeling i'll wish i'd got it done sooner. Feeling better and better everyday.
Have less resting pain now than i did pre surgery. That is a great sign. 

2014 is gonna be a doozy.!.... keep at it


----------



## hellbilly

I didn't even do cardio today. Some pieces of shit tried to break into my home today and screwed up my whole mental state. I don't know what I more angry about missing meals or fixing a door. 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## hellbilly

turbobusa said:


> Nothing today . Hanging with my grandaughter and wife.
> Met up with my gym bud thats . competing at the usa this weekend.
> Shw. Think he'lll come in between 286 -290. Looks bout ready.
> He is a member here at anasci. legs again tomorrow.you're gonna be hearing that for a while. weaning off the sling starting thursday. look for ward to
> maye thanks giving to get going on a slow upper body ramp up.
> Have feeling i'll wish i'd got it done sooner. Feeling better and better everyday.
> Have less resting pain now than i did pre surgery. That is a great sign.
> 
> 2014 is gonna be a doozy.!.... keep at it



Damn that's a big dude, good luck!


----------



## The Grim Repper

hellbilly said:


> I didn't even do cardio today. Some pieces of shit tried to break into my home today and screwed up my whole mental state. I don't know what I more angry about missing meals or fixing a door.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.



Holy shit brother.  Glad everyone's safe, that's the important part.


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Nothing today . Hanging with my grandaughter and wife.
> Met up with my gym bud thats . competing at the usa this weekend.
> Shw. Think he'lll come in between 286 -290. Looks bout ready.
> He is a member here at anasci. legs again tomorrow.you're gonna be hearing that for a while. weaning off the sling starting thursday. look for ward to
> maye thanks giving to get going on a slow upper body ramp up.
> Have feeling i'll wish i'd got it done sooner. Feeling better and better everyday.
> Have less resting pain now than i did pre surgery. That is a great sign.
> 
> 2014 is gonna be a doozy.!.... keep at it



Tell the pip squeak I said "good luck" 
Glad you're feeling better man, rest up, heal up and then start getting back into it as you can.  That's awesome to hear you're coming along bro.
G.


----------



## AtomAnt

Back day all around!

Shit Hellbilly, that is kind of scary, but you are one dude I would not want to run into after breaking into a house...

Turbo, glad to hear things are shaping up.  Keep on keeping on...and 2014 is DEFINITELY going to be a doozy!

I wasn't able to do my favorite back superset because of two dbags...one old dude who smelled like a rotten italian sub and another guy who refused to leave the smith and he smelled like BO and pickles...

Anyway...still rocked my shit like a badass

DB deadstop rows: 4x10
Rack deads: 5x5
BB bent Rows: 4x8
Nautilus plate loaded pulldowns (full stretch at the top and letting my shoulder blades separate): 4x8
Stretchers: 4x12 - doing these after the pulldowns made for a sick lat pump
Superset of 1-arm freemotion pulldowns (4x8) and low cable neutral grip rows (4x8)
Superset of straight arm pulldowns: 4x12 and Back hypers: 4x12

I added in some ab work between sets as well

This is Anasci...We get fuckin' swole!


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> ...
> 
> I wasn't able to do my favorite back superset because of two dbags...one old dude who smelled like a rotten italian sub and another guy who refused to leave the smith and he smelled like BO and pickles......



:sport-smiley-002:

LMFAO @ that visual!

Dude, there's a guy who trains in my place - looks like Bob Seger circa 1977 EXACTLY:

Exhibit A:






wears a truckers cap, tight tshirt and ...wait for it...denim shorts cut like Daisy Duke.  Complete the look with knee high socks and walmart sneakers.  What.The.F*ck.


----------



## tripletotal

Been training, eating, hitting the slin and prop. Finally broke my fucking plateau that was depressing me so much I couldn't post.

Woke up at 225.8lbs. Heaviest I've ever been and up 6lbs in two weeks. And there was much rejoicing!

Back day today, for me, too.

Doesn't look like that much on paper, but it kicked my ass!


----------



## thebrick

T - glad you are feeling better. Patience will get you there bro!

Hellbilly, damn! Glad they only fucked up your door and didn't get your stuff

Atom - I know that's not funny, but I would love to have seen your face when you smelled those guys!!

Triple - nice progress!!


----------



## hellbilly

Hell yeah, everybody is hitting it hard.


Turns out it was a couple of loser teenagers thinking they could do a quick smash and grab, the pussies couldn't even crowbar the door in. I live downtown, these guys all act tough but most of them have enough sense to not break in while you're at home, however, some occasionally make that mistake. 


Tomorrow I've got back, gonna hit the iron hard after the day I had today. I'm up a few lbs as well, things could be worse.. I could be natural again.:sSig_eeeek:


----------



## AtomAnt

Grim, I'm going to try to sneak a pic of this one dude at my gym.  Wear short ass jean shorts, neon string T-s, two pairs of socks (one short and one high), a bandanna, has nipple rings that are clearly visible since he has on a string t, and he oils up in baby oil while on the gym floor.  EPIC!!!!!

triple, it is all about the intensity! You can fucking smoke yourself with one exercise if you need to... 

Hellbilly, I'm LMAO at the natural comment... I looked at pics before I got on HRT and I was like holy shit! My face was all round and pudgy, I wasn't fat, but I honestly did not have masculine features... It's nice having a script hahaha


----------



## kubes

Chest and tri's today
Hammer strength chest 5x 12-15 reps super set dips
Free weight flys 5x 12 reps super set triceps push downs
Free motion decline flys super set skull crushers
Pump was insane!!! Everything was to failure. Great workout looking forward to a rest day tomorrow with some extra sleep


----------



## turbobusa

pickles bo and rotten sub ...  haaaa  haaaa. Tears in my eyes.. AA you got me smiling.   HB. get a dog(s). My house is the only not broken into one on my block other than two with mean ass dogs like mine. Also have the big glaring red pistol sticker on the front door with the warning we do not call 911
in bold  large print. Well  guess what i'm training today----yep legs again..
Gonna be fairly limited but it's something. Rock on brothers . 
Hey wheres IB?  thx   T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs tonight here as well.  I think some heavy shit's in the near future tonight.  Some volume down and weight up.  Time to bring the pain.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, your stories remind me of one. Years ago I worked out in a hardcore gym and there was this chick that came in reeking of BO all the time. It smelled like rancid pepperoni. She had hairy legs and underarms too. Get the picture?  LOL

No weights for me today, just finished 30 minutes of cardio (speed walking) in the sun and fresh air. Trying to get my shoulder settled down for a shoulder day tomorrow. The dmso didn't do diddly squat.


----------



## turbobusa

Well short and sweet. after bicycle warm up 1 set 100 legs exts 1 more set 50reps but a little heavier couple sets hams     then couple high rep sets of leg press and one finish set very light. did add another 90lbs . I'll probably do that for a few weeks then start again at a rep increase and weekly wt add.
Nothing crazy . only have one arm to hold myself in place on leg presses. 
Slow but steady.. Glad you guys are getting in some good w/o's
Thx T


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are moving again T! Good for one's soul! Keep progressing!


----------



## hellbilly

back tonight

Heavy T-bar
Heavy Meadow Rows
Chins to failure for 6 sets
Stretchers
Pullovers

Time to eat!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, go to hell...that is not the kind of thing I need to picture right now lol

Arms tonight - all supersets
Machine curls (done 6 reps on one arm, 6 on  the other then 4 and 4) with Triceps rope pressdowns (deep squeeze and contraction at bottom)

Hammer curls (3 second negative) with triceps dips

Incline bench DB curls with seated rope extension (elbows tucked - like a skullcrusher)

Spider curls with overhead EZ bar triceps extensions

BB curls 40s (do 6 reps with about your 10rep max and rest 10 seconds and keep repeting until you hit 40 reps)

Bent over triceps extensions rest-pause drop sets

Arms had a ridiculous pump it was cartoonish haha


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs were tonight.  A really cool guy was pissed cause both leg sleds were tied up when I got there, so I asked him to do some squats with he.  He didn't think he could hang but he did really well.  We went a bit heavier and he worked out with me the whole time following my lead.  I took him through a quad and ham workout, Grim style baby.
2 sets leg extensions warmup - add weight each set 20 reps
Squats warmups 12, 8, 6, 4
Work sets 5x5 add weight each set - deep reps pause at bottom on last rep ATG no less.
Leg press 3x5
Leg extensions 3x12-15

Lying leg curls 3x10
SLDL warmup 12, 6, 4
work sets 5x5 add weight each set
wide high leg press 1 feel set of 8, gradually deepen stretch each rep
work sets 3x5 add weight each set
standing leg curls (i go you go style) 3x12 add weight each set.

Miller time***
*** hydro whey/karbolyn/cytocarb/bcaas/glutamine/creatine

Tomorrow R-E-S-T...


----------



## tripletotal

Leg day here, too.

Wanted to see UFC, so went hard and fast. Mrs triple joined me. She puts most of the guys at my gym to shame. 

Leg press: 2 warm-up sets then 5 X 25 increasing weight each set. Started with what I could barely do 25 reps with and added 2 plates each set. 

4 X 10 DB RDLs 

Got it done in just over 20 minutes. It left us feeling crushed for quite some time. Already feeling sore, too. 

Love it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ive been goin just not posting as i somehow everyday recently been putting fires out so to speak.so here i am 1am 
Been doing massive highrep low weight till i cant move and must say some weee bit of fat is disappearing and cardio improving after years of struggle from a minor health stint years ago..joints are feeling relief and tendon strength up i believe. Great reads by you guys
Mine quite boring... keep at it and so will i.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ _Never_ boring my friend!


----------



## The Grim Repper

tripletotal said:


> Leg day here, too.
> 
> Wanted to see UFC, so went hard and fast. Mrs triple joined me. She puts most of the guys at my gym to shame.
> 
> Leg press: 2 warm-up sets then 5 X 25 increasing weight each set. Started with what I could barely do 25 reps with and added 2 plates each set.
> 
> 4 X 10 DB RDLs
> 
> Got it done in just over 20 minutes. It left us feeling crushed for quite some time. Already feeling sore, too.
> 
> Love it.


Those type of workouts are mini-marathons as Arnold would describe them.  Awesome brother (and sister - Mrs. Triple)


----------



## dudcki27

Gonna kill some legs after work today.


----------



## Big-John

Help me Jesus its Leg day!


----------



## kubes

tripletotal said:


> Leg day here, too.
> 
> Wanted to see UFC, so went hard and fast. Mrs triple joined me. She puts most of the guys at my gym to shame.
> 
> Leg press: 2 warm-up sets then 5 X 25 increasing weight each set. Started with what I could barely do 25 reps with and added 2 plates each set.
> 
> 4 X 10 DB RDLs
> 
> Got it done in just over 20 minutes. It left us feeling crushed for quite some time. Already feeling sore, too.
> 
> Love it.



Enjoying my rest day but I rushed home to watch UFC too. Not a bad card


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulder and traps today. Went pretty darn well for a crummy shoulder, lots of warm ups, super sets and higher reps

Grim, sounds like you may have a new leg training partner.
IB, you are certainly NOT boring


----------



## AtomAnt

dudcki27 said:


> Gonna kill some legs after work today.





Big-John said:


> Help me Jesus its Leg day!



Yep, leg day here...

Sweet baby jesus... what a fucking night, in a good way.

Started off with lying leg curls - 5 sets, slow negative.  These gave sick pump

Squats - Warmed up then 1x8, 4x6...awesome sets.  Took my reps real deep and it made me feel pretty damn good that I'm hitting solid depth

Smith Lunges 4x12 each leg - legs were shaking at this point

Leg press Rest-pause sets: 2 rest pause sets done in DC fashion - pretty much couldn't walk for 5 minutes

Leg extension 4x 12 with 5 partials on set 2, 10 on set 3 and 15 on set 4 - my teardrop looked like a veiny mass

Stiff legged deadlifts with DBs 3x10 felt like I was going to yak.  held it down. haven't stopped eating since I got home.


----------



## tripletotal

AtomAnt said:


> Yep, leg day here...
> 
> Sweet baby jesus... what a fucking night, in a good way.
> 
> Started off with lying leg curls - 5 sets, slow negative.  These gave sick pump
> 
> Squats - Warmed up then 1x8, 4x6...awesome sets.  Took my reps real deep and it made me feel pretty damn good that I'm hitting solid depth
> 
> Smith Lunges 4x12 each leg - legs were shaking at this point
> 
> Leg press Rest-pause sets: 2 rest pause sets done in DC fashion - pretty much couldn't walk for 5 minutes
> 
> Leg extension 4x 12 with 5 partials on set 2, 10 on set 3 and 15 on set 4 - my teardrop looked like a veiny mass
> 
> Stiff legged deadlifts with DBs 3x10 felt like I was going to yak.  held it down. haven't stopped eating since I got home.



Sounds excellent! As others have noted, you are a freaking animal, Atom. Keep it up, you help keep me motivated!


----------



## tripletotal

A lovely shoulder and trap workout in two parts today. 

First part: wide cable bent-over "shrugs" 5X10 after warm-up then 8X10 cable should presses with rotation until my delts screamed, then angled side and front cable raises until it actually hurt to exist.

Second part: an hour later, every minute on the minute for 20 minutes: 6 reps double 24kg KB cleans. Sounded easier than it turned out to be...

All this fueled by a delightful mix of protein, carbs, slin, TNE, caffeine, BCAAs, and water.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Yep, leg day here...
> 
> Sweet baby jesus... what a fucking night, in a good way.
> 
> Started off with lying leg curls - 5 sets, slow negative.  These gave sick pump
> 
> Squats - Warmed up then 1x8, 4x6...awesome sets.  Took my reps real deep and it made me feel pretty damn good that I'm hitting solid depth
> 
> Smith Lunges 4x12 each leg - legs were shaking at this point
> 
> Leg press Rest-pause sets: 2 rest pause sets done in DC fashion - pretty much couldn't walk for 5 minutes
> 
> Leg extension 4x 12 with 5 partials on set 2, 10 on set 3 and 15 on set 4 - my teardrop looked like a veiny mass
> 
> Stiff legged deadlifts with DBs 3x10 *felt like I was going to yak.*  held it down. haven't stopped eating since I got home.



I've been getting hit with this at some weird "unannounced" times too.  During back DB rows, reaching down for the weight and thinking "something's rolling up...wtf..."  Same feeling strapping myself to a handle for seated wide grips.  And I crushed those sets.  Probably a little fear and anger with some anxiety mixed in.  Last night it was loading up the sled for the hammy high and wides, just grabbed a 45 and thought _"Hey...I'm getting sick..."_..sort of like it was happening to someone I was watching rather than me. LOL
Much more enjoyable than waking up, yes *waking up aka coming to *_after passing out on a bench_ losing track of time and spatial perception after hitting a wall halfway thru legs during depletion sets for my prep walkthru I did.  That was surreal.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> I've been getting hit with this at some weird "unannounced" times too.  During back DB rows, reaching down for the weight and thinking "something's rolling up...wtf..."  Same feeling strapping myself to a handle for seated wide grips.  And I crushed those sets.  Probably a little fear and anger with some anxiety mixed in.  Last night it was loading up the sled for the hammy high and wides, just grabbed a 45 and thought _"Hey...I'm getting sick..."_..sort of like it was happening to someone I was watching rather than me. LOL
> Much more enjoyable than waking up, yes *waking up *_on a bench_ losing track of time after hitting a wall halfway thru legs during depletion sets for my prep walkthru I did.  That was surreal.



Grim, that is the EXACT feeling I am talking about! Hahaha strapping into the DBs I felt like I was gonna blow. 

I can't even imagine passing out after depletion sets. Although I have blacked out after squats... Racked the weight, stepped back and down fir the count. 

Ahhhh we are some sick fucks!!! I love it.


----------



## The Grim Repper

You bet brother!  Arms get blasted tomorrow.  Can't wait to see the shit I curl and close grip tomorrow.  My Fat Gripz are getting lonely lately in my gym bag, I'm thinking some sets with those guys tomorrow.  Nite all!  Go hard and heavy boys!
G.


----------



## kubes

Ran the shoulders through the mud today. 5 x 20 hammer strength presses superset with dips. 5 x 20 side lateral raises superset with skull crushers. 5 x shrugs superset with triceps push downs. Had my swol on for sure!!


----------



## dudcki27

Keep in mind these are all super sets and most of the time I'll do a final set on the shoulders until I can't do another rep. I sweat thru 2 shirts in this work out. Will be starting in an hour.


----------



## dudcki27

Time for shirt number 2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Not sure if anyone ever posted this, but I'm probably gonna post my playlist for tonight's arm session later on and maybe some subsequent workouts.  Who knows, maybe you'll hear a tune or two you didn't know you really like and you'll add that to your rotation if you BYOT (bring your own tunes) to the gym.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was arms, short sweet to the point.
Work sets only:
Barbell Curls 5x5-7 add weight each set
Behind the back wrist curls 4x8,10,12,15 add weight each set
Preacher curls 3x6-8 add weight each set

Close Grip Bench Press (fat gripz on smith machine)++ 5x5-7
Cable pushdowns 2x15-20 rest 10 seconds 12 more reps
2 x 6-8 add weight each set

++ Smith machine used as deltoids are being rested this week to avoid over training them - coming off twice weekly direct work.

Seated calves 2 x 12 -F drop second set 12 reps double pump bottom/top
Standing calves 2 x 12-15 F add weight each set double pump bottom/top+++

+++ After failing stand on floor and do bodyweight calf raises 15-20 repetitions 1 second pause at full contraction / double pump bottom/top.

Grim's Playlist: To be posted later tonight


----------



## kubes

Nice work! It's got to feel good to get that much done in one session. FYI been listening to the new avenged sevenfold


----------



## The Grim Repper

Crank it up...


----------



## kubes

The Grim Repper said:


> Crank it up...



Man I miss pantera. Good choice with walk! Just can't go wrong there


----------



## turbobusa

Getting ready for --yep  legs. lost a great friend thursday. 
can't let the greif get me.   He would be pissed if I did.  posted a few of his fun songs in metal. If you have a dream prsue it. life is short . make it yours. 
Glad youb guys are doingf what you are doing.trying to come back in to the fold.  Big thanks to brother IB. Thanks for letting me blubber brother...
bout togo get these batons sore.. Hellbillys wheels got me wanting to regain my own..  Be back here later.. THX   T.


----------



## kubes

turbobusa said:


> Getting ready for --yep  legs. lost a great friend thursday.
> can't let the greif get me.   He would be pissed if I did.  posted a few of his fun songs in metal. If you have a dream prsue it. life is short . make it yours.
> Glad youb guys are doingf what you are doing.trying to come back in to the fold.  Big thanks to brother IB. Thanks for letting me blubber brother...
> bout togo get these batons sore.. Hellbillys wheels got me wanting to regain my own..  Be back here later.. THX   T.



Sorry for your loss brother... Tear those wheels up. I am hitting legs today too.


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Getting ready for --yep  legs. lost a great friend thursday.
> can't let the greif get me.   He would be pissed if I did.  posted a few of his fun songs in metal. If you have a dream prsue it. life is short . make it yours.
> Glad youb guys are doingf what you are doing.trying to come back in to the fold.  Big thanks to brother IB. Thanks for letting me blubber brother...
> bout togo get these batons sore.. Hellbillys wheels got me wanting to regain my own..  Be back here later.. THX   T.


Condolences brother, very sorry for your loss.  Hope you find strength in the iron.
G.


----------



## thebrick

Damn Grim, your arm session sounds exactly like what I did yesterday too, even the behind the back wrist curls. I did cable curls instead of barbell curls though, that's it.

Turbo, very sorry to hear about your friend. Life goes so fast. Live each day we have. I think as we get older, this becomes clearer.

Today is rest day. Wife and I hit Whole Foods for some Labor day goodies. I ended up eating a SECOND breakfast while we were there. Could not resist the good smell. French toast, potatoes and bacon and sausage. Is that diet food?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol brick i love whole foods..funny
Ok back day was yesterday..tore it up brothers.. chins to hammerstrength back machines.to smithmachine suitcase rows
To cable rows , close grip high pulls , rack chins till i had back cramps feeling good.. Then on to dumbell seated behind neck shrugs ..smith shrugs..and finished off with hammer strength standing shrugs to set my posture of wings.lol.. not really but i was pretty pumped from the mass rep sessions im currently doing.
Hey T i got u anytime. Shit like that cant be left sitting in ones brain alone and i or anyone hear can say that..You know i hype about the single life but ill be dam not having a real person to talk to about ANYTHING can grow on you..
Today my rides in the shop so its neighbor hood cardio walk day..maybe i can yogi bear an eat from a neighbor. Have a great Sat and sunday wheels will be tortured.my favorite day!. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

Well at this stage I would say today was a mini doozy.was nice had a nice guy and girl load and unload leg press for me. didnt ask they just came flying over said don't you dare lift with your upper body. Thats just cool shit. love me a real gym.  Thanks for the well wishes guys . Had to snap out of it. My late friend would send a lightning bolt up my ass for wallowing in grief.
He was one of a kind . Sometimes the great ones are just here and gone quickly.looking forward to more and more gym time. healing like a champ.
 . oooh boy i'm gonna be sore later. Ahhhhh yeahhhhh, thats the shit!!!
Thx, T.


----------



## AtomAnt

I couldn't get on here to post yesterday... 

I hit chest and shoulders with some awesome intensity.  Strength was up and I really cranked out my sets.  One of my new favorite chest exercises is the super slow constant tension incline BB press.  Bringing it down to about a half inch off my chest and pulsing it up controlled then taking a 5 second or so negative.  When you rack it your chest just feels so swole.

Shoulders went well.  Using MD training it seems the shape of my shoulders had dramatically improved.  Much more round and the tie in to the tricep looks great.

Today was back... It was a row day heavy, heavy rows and then worked some traps. 

Heading out with the lady to a wine bar and she wants some gourmet chocolates..so of course I'll have some of that haha

We found this healthy version of chicken cordon bleu we are going to make later.  If it comes out good I'll post the recipe up later this weekend. 

I like the idea of posting some playlists...lately I've been digging 5 finger death punch and Device.  Check them out.  Another classic favorite of Jay-z and linkin park on the grey album.


----------



## The Grim Repper

90 minutes of deep tissue tonight...leaving shortly.  Can't wait.


----------



## tripletotal

Chest Friday, full body with the Mrs yesterday, then 90 minutes of "deep tissue massage" for her last night. Thanks tadalafil...

Hope you guys are all enjoying the weekend!


----------



## turbobusa

Chillin with the grand daughter. Legs got a bit sore.  Happy.
Well Big E did not get the card   Just a cunt hair away. Did win superheavies +35
and Should have got the overall but hey it was out east.. Took 3rd mens shw 
open. Bested dusty henshaw and many guys in a stacked class. 
Still really nice placings at the North Americans. BBoy looked bad ass. Thich as a brick(like that one eh brickster?). Thought he had page in open heavies.
Anyway looking forward to getting back up to speed.. Have a safe and happy holiday.. T


----------



## thebrick

I do like that Turbo!

Hit legs today. It was a good one too. Must be the French toast and bacon I had yesterday. Maybe I am on to a new training secret? Let's keep this one under our hat until I do some more research.


----------



## caladin

I punished my legs and chest! Seems the stim was working overtime. 

My daughter  laughed at me when we went shopping and I did the stumble walk in the store.


----------



## thebrick

Hey Caladin, glad you jumped in! Going down the stairs is the worst for me after a good leg day.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well long night with mrs ib. 5am.  But get this. 10 am rolls in..ib headed to gym..double straight espresso..angel dust stim drink and hit the legs baby... 2.5 hours of slow going high rep..blood pooling ass knotting hammy  blowin session followed by foam to ass leg manipulation followed by an unconscious state of 15 min in a dry sauna so i could sweat out mrs ib juice.   Yeah i did.. the hut was open so i had to investigate her..


----------



## thebrick

Walked outside after a great back workout today only to see its raining with no end in sight. Rode the Hog home anyway. Arrived home soaked all the way through.


----------



## hellbilly

Took the last three days off to focus on some things and had some work done on my back. I'll get back to the grind on Wednesday. Back to hovering around 210lbs and ready to hit the weights again. Sorry to hear about your friend T.


----------



## Elvia1023

Turbo... sorry to hear about your friend. I haven't been the gym that much recently as letting my body rest in preparation of what's ahead  2moro will be legs and lots of slow reps... 5-10 sec negatives and lots of torture. I find the slow reps are a great way to get the intensity without lifting big weights. The big weights will start in a few weeks. Really great thread going here and I will start posting when I can


----------



## AtomAnt

OK guys... So I haven't been all weekend because I was with my girl... she is just as adamant about training as I am.  I trained back on Saturday while she trained shoulders.  

This was my last week on this program because I am going to a more HIT style while school is going on and this will still allow me to hit each body part twice per week. 

I did a massive row-a-thon and worked on lower back and traps a good bit.  Meadows, volume style... straight beastly.

Sunday, she was tired and rested and I trained legs in the evening.  SICK session.  I was pretty surprised because we drank a lot of wine on Saturday haha.  

Monday I worked chest, shoulders and tris HIT style.  I am using similar rep schemes and layouts as DC, but with a few individual variations.  It feels good to get back into a RP routine.  I am pretty sore today so I know it was a positive change for me.  

The chicken we cooked on Saturday was delicious. As promised here is the recipe:

Chicken Codon Bleu 

2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts (10-12 ounces), trimmed and tenders removed (we left the whole breast intact and pounded them thin - gotta get your protein)
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper, divided
1/8 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons shredded Gruyère or Swiss cheese (we used swiss)
1 tablespoon reduced-fat cream cheese
2 tablespoons coarse dry whole-wheat breadcrumbs (we used Panko)
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley or thyme
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
2 tablespoons chopped ham (about 1/2 ounce)

***We didn't use salt, we used Borsari seasoning instead.  Added an awesome flavor to it you wouldn't get with salt***

Preparation

    Preheat oven to 400°F.
    Sprinkle chicken with 1/8 teaspoon pepper and salt. Combine cheese and cream cheese in a bowl. Combine the remaining 1/8 teaspoon pepper with breadcrumbs, parsley (or thyme) and 1 teaspoon oil in another bowl.
    Heat the remaining 1 teaspoon oil in a medium, ovenproof nonstick skillet over medium heat. Cook the chicken until browned on both sides, about 2 minutes per side. Move the chicken to the center so the pieces are touching. Spread with the cheese mixture, sprinkle with ham, then top with the breadcrumb mixture.
    Bake until the chicken is no longer pink in the center and an instant-read thermometer registers 165°F, 5 to 7 minutes.


----------



## turbobusa

Good to see ya here at the "hangout" Elvia.  Be legs tomorrow . 
Hope you all had a good weekend . My own was great. Slowed down and enjoyed family and friends without the flight of the bumble bee playing in the back ground. Let's make it a great week folks..... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Yesterday was Day 2 of my HIT routine, biceps and back.  You guys are going to think I am off my rocker, but I know my recovery ability and have the nutrition thing down pretty good, so don't think this is just something I threw together.  I want to test myself and see what i can do...I'll never know if I don't try.  Live and learn, right?

So here it goes...

Hammer curls: 24 reps rest-paused
BB Curls: 19 reps rest-pauses
Nautilus Plate Loaded pulldown: 19 reps rest-pauses
BB Bent Rows: 2 x10 then 3x7
Freemotion V-pulldown widowmaker: 19 reps
Low cable Rows Widowmaker: 21 reps
Db Spirder Curl Widowmaker: 22 reps

Awesome workout.  Back and biceps were sore this morning.

Legs tonight then I start AM training


----------



## kubes

I love those back and bicept training sessions bro. Hit chest and tris this morning was amazing. 
Dumbell bench 5x12 reps superset dips
Incline hammer strength bench 5x12 superset with skull crushers
Free weight flys 5x20 reps superset cable push downs
Finished with pec deck and triceps kick backs.

All done in 1 hr


----------



## thebrick

I've had 3 good sessions in a row so I am going to rest today... with a little luck, get outside into some fresh air and cut grass........   again

Make some noise with that iron brothers!


----------



## hellbilly

Hit back today-

Bent rows
One arm HS rows
Chins
Machine row

Less volume but upped the intensity on the sets. I thought I was going to break the HS row. haha


----------



## Ironbuilt

Been at it and moving mrs ib to her girlfriends so i can save gas and jump bed to bed 
Lets see killer legs labor day  chest tuesday and did arms wed before moving  furniture as the human fork lift my brother Turbobusa calls it..  he was suppose to help but only moves huge aquariums with shoulder issue..


----------



## AtomAnt

I went to make a post last night but something on my computer glitched and is got erased... 

So last night was my last night of training in the evening.  With the program I am experimenting with, some of you guys are going to say WTF!?! But as I've said before, you never know your limits until you test them at the extreme.  

This is just plain masochism... I love it.

So last night went a little something like this:

I trained at the gold's with only two squat racks and the J-hooks were broke on one of the racks so I was stuck waiting and got pretty pissed... It fueled me.

Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets reverse pyramid done DC style with a 10 second stretch at the bottom

Seated Leg Curls: 4x12 with one second squeeze and deadstop at the top

Russian Leg curls (15-20RP): Bodyweight got 9+5+2

Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 1x7, 1x6 (went up 20lbs)

Hack Squats Close Stance: 1x10 and 1 x widowmaker <- this is a true DC widowmaker...drop dead, hunched over out of breath widowmaker.  I got to 13 reps and then is was 2 reps, few breaths, 2 reps, few breats, 1 rep, 1 reps, 1 rep.... until I reached failure

Leg Extension Partials: did 12 full reps, then 8 partials, upped it 10lbs, as many partials as possible, upped it 10lbs, as many partials as possible and kept going until I couldn't do any more. 

Sick!

This morning was chest shoulders and tris:

Low Incline Smith Bench (15-20RP) 11+5+3  then did two drops and maxed out my reps on each one

Db Scoop Flye Widowmaker: These are homonunculus creation and destroy your chest after heavy sets

Db Seated Shoulder press: (20-30RP) got 15+7+3 awesome set then did two drops 

Db lateral raises widowmaker

Triceps Dips (15-20RP) got 9+4+2 then did three drops with max reps at each one

O/H Rope Triceps extension Widowmaker

felt great for a morning workout! I'm looking forward to getting to bed earlier from now on.


----------



## kubes

Today is a rest day for me. I love the rest days getting that extra sleep. My chest is rocked from yesterday's training session. After you been at this for so long I have to admit I look forward to the days that you can get a muscle that sore! Sure helps when you change up the routine and spark that extra growth


----------



## AtomAnt

Had another great workout this morning! I really like the charge this give to start my day.

Pinwheel Curls (20-30RP): got 14+6+3
Inclined Seated DB Curls (15-20RP): got 9+4+3
Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns (15-20RP): got 9+5+3
Rack deads: 2x12, 1x7, 2x5
Freemotion V Pulldown widowmaker
Low cable stretch row widowmaker
Spider curl widowmaker

Hell of a way to start the day!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning !  hiiting --yep legs this morning after PT. Brick if you are reading this wanted to let you know that so far on the shoulder surgery i'm stoked!
I think about you and also Thunder46 with the shoulder issues.I believe the right surgeon and rehabb is what makes it work. Anyone know what IB's 
Ass 's IQ is? Must me really high probably genius.
Gonna try for a modest Doozy ....... All have a great day.
Thx T..............


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao.. Rest day.. Her iQ is dam smart hookin up with me  or am i thinking with the wrong brain..You know i got a hankering for 5-1 chicas Turbo.


----------



## thebrick

Sounds great T! Good to hear that.
I hit shoulders and traps yesterday. Woke up to a shoulder stiff and hurting like hell this AM. Woke me up throughout the night. Took a antiflammitory and its settled down. Going to hit guns later. I'm some tough piece of shit.  lol


----------



## turbobusa

Decent w/o short and sweet. Grand daughter coping Z'zzzzs.
gonna go lay down with her perfect little self.    . Thx  T


----------



## hellbilly

Hit arms today

Rope pushdowns
Close Grip bench
DB Lying extensions
Machine curls
Hammer Curls
Reverse curls


Heavy and hard then sat in traffic pounding my protein shake.


----------



## kubes

Ripped the shoulders up today.
Dumbbell presses 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x20
Front lateral raises 5x20
Reverse peck deck 5x20
Shrugs 5x30

Done in 45 minutes


----------



## AtomAnt

Fresh leg session! Great thing to get after right in the morning....

Warmed up walking for 10 minutes
Wanted to get some blood flowing so did some lunges, light calf raises and leg presses...now I was ready to rock
Leg press Toe Press: 3x 10-12 all sets with deep 10 second stretch at the bottom

Lying Leg curl: 4x 10-12 (paused at bottom)

Leg Press (close stance): 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and one Widowmaker - felt so shaky after this one.  My legs were on fire, it felt so good though

Stiff Legged Deads DC ascending pyramid style (no rest between jumps in weight: 225 (6 reps), 245 (6reps), 265 (6 reps) 285 (4 reps) 

I was shaking.  It took me a few minutes to collect myself.

I told my girl as soon as she gets here a massage is underway.  Of course I promised to return the favor


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing today. Other than some ptp. Legs tomorrow am. 
Hope you guys have had a good week end. T


----------



## kubes

Warmed up with cables
Dumbbell Bench 5x 12-15 Super set Skull crushers
Hammer strength Bench 5x12-15 With drop sets at the end. Super set tricept push downs
Free motion flys superset dips 5x12-15 reps both
Ended with free weight flys heavy 65lb dumb bells 5x12
done in less than an hr


----------



## thebrick

rested today... hoping to hit chest tomorrow after a 1:00 meeting.


----------



## AtomAnt

Great weekend... Just relaxed today with my girl.  I cooked breakfast and we went for a walk.  She wants to start adding more muscle so i was helping her out and gave her some ideas to play with to target the areas she wants to focus on by hitting them twice a week... 

Got me some chest, shoulders and tris in the AM.  Let's start this week off right


----------



## AtomAnt

Killing the AM workouts my brothers of iron!!! 

I don't want to be doing legs on Saturdays anymore so I'm going to have to mix things around this week.  

Anyway, today was chest, shoulders and tris:

Low Incline Neutral grip DB press (15-20rp): 11+5+3
Scoop Fly Widowmaker: 21 reps
Nautilus Plate Loaded Shoulder Press: (15-20RP): 10+4+2
Side Lateral Descending Widowmaker: 20 reps
Decline Smith Close grip bench (15-20RP): 10+5+3
O/H Triceps Extension Widowmaker: 19 reps

This week at work is going to be hell and I start classes up tonight.  Last semester!!!


----------



## turbobusa

PT this morning follwed by   yep,  legs. Added a little more volume and wt.
Was close to a doozy as i can get right now. MY son is back training with me
with his freaky endurance.   I too had a great weekend. Starting to get my garage together for a pure iron room. Some PT and just old school work pieces.  Looking for a silver face era sansui or pioneer big watt receiver.  I''ll add some highend vintage speakers as well. That will be the sound of do not disturb  - training! here in my hood.
Shoulder getting better by the day. Brick how's your shpoulder coming? 
Is it true IB choked on a sweet potato? J/K   starting to feel human again. 
Hoping to be training full tilt by holidays. AA  maybe when I'm feeling my oats 
later this winter we can hook up a session.. I come to motown and train then you come to chi and train. That'd be sweet..  All Have a great day. Sox game tonight for me and the family. Not sure what team will be kicking their asses tonight... THX T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> PT this morning follwed by   yep,  legs. Added a little more volume and wt.
> Was close to a doozy as i can get right now. MY son is back training with me
> with his freaky endurance.   I too had a great weekend. Starting to get my garage together for a pure iron room. Some PT and just old school work pieces.  Looking for a silver face era sansui or pioneer big watt receiver.  I''ll add some highend vintage speakers as well. That will be the sound of do not disturb  - training! here in my hood.
> Shoulder getting better by the day. Brick how's your shpoulder coming?
> Is it true IB choked on a sweet potato? J/K   starting to feel human again.
> Hoping to be training full tilt by holidays. AA  maybe when I'm feeling my oats
> later this winter we can hook up a session.. I come to motown and train then you come to chi and train. That'd be sweet..  All Have a great day. Sox game tonight for me and the family. Not sure what team will be kicking their asses tonight... THX T



Turbo, I just have dieselville as a stupid location.  I'm in baltimore haha  

any of you fuckers wanna come out this way hit me up.  We'll have a doozy


----------



## turbobusa

I have kin in carolinas so I get there now and then . Damn !Went to sox game last nite and they spanked the tigers .Was all ready for ya AA . Man what a gyp!
IB is under the weather so get better buddy... Brick is gonna hallucinate soon.
JK that will be a cool segment brickster.   All you guys stay the course and have good day.... THX T


----------



## thebrick

Hehehe.... T- I'm doing good to remember anything anymore ha!
Just in from back. Nice! I feel better since I nailed it today vs. chest yesterday which suxed with the bum shoulder

IB, get better! Atom, sounds like you are on a roll, brother!

Can you imagine if we were all in the gym at the same time? Holy shit!


----------



## AtomAnt

Yeah Brick...I am rocking and rolling! 

Hit Forearms, Bis and Back today.  For some reason, when doing Rest-pause training I don't really feel chins, like hat deep, deep burn; it just isn't there for me.... 

So today went a little something like this:

BB reverse Curls (20-30RP): 14+6+3
Preacher Curls (15-20RP): 9+5+3
Shoulder Width Underhand Lat Pulldowns (15-20RP): 10+5+2
Meadows Rows: 5x8
Freemotion 1-arm v-pulldown widowmaker: 21reps
Seated cable rows wdowmaker: 20 reps
Spider Curl Widowmaker: 21 reps

The feeling of going to work with sick pump is awesome!!!!

Oh, and most of my carbs at this point are all liquid carbs.... Intra-workout I use Matt Porter's Muscle Intrusion with my EAAs and BCAAs, p[ost workout I drink HBCDs imediately after then again about an hour later at my desk while I am having some greek yogurt with fruit.  Total is about 140g carbs for the day

Oh and I had to stop the slin... I don't want to be looking like a freak at work slamming tons and tons of food and I like what I am running now.

Oh so how about this...over the weekend my girlfriend and I were talking about bodybuilding and what not as she is considering it and she asked me how far I want to go....I told her I want to push as far as I can physically while maintaining my health.  I told her what bodybuilding entails and that although I take every precaution to maintain my health, drugs are used and sometimes more are required.  I told her this is how I was when you first met me, so just because it is part of my life does not change who I am or who you know.  It just goes to show that not all people who use AAS are "roidheads" and we most guys are genuinely good people... She was like, you know what, I'm fine with that and support you in your goals, but the minute your health is at risk or the drugs change anything between us we are going to need to have to discuss what really matters.

I thought that was really cool of her to actually understand where I am coming from.  I mean there is no way to hide what I do unless I am start acting really shady about it around her and I'm sure she would catch on. I would rather her know and understand what I am doing when she sees pins.


----------



## AtomAnt

Where is everyone?

Legs this morning....

Seated calf raises: 3x10  (Done in DC fashion) ss w/ Cable crunches
Seated Leg Curls 4x12 ss w/ Decline reverse crunches
Two-Phase 45 degree GHR (20-30RP): 13+7+3
Close Stance Hack Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and one widowmaker
Leg extensions Ascending/Descending partials: Did one full ROM set of 12 reps then 8 partials and kept increasing it 10 lbs until I could get any more partials then I did three drops and did as many partials as possible at each drop.

Legs are cooked as I sit at my desk.... It feels great to torch them up in the AM.


----------



## hellbilly

AtomAnt said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> Legs this morning....
> 
> Seated calf raises: 3x10  (Done in DC fashion) ss w/ Cable crunches
> Seated Leg Curls 4x12 ss w/ Decline reverse crunches
> Two-Phase 45 degree GHR (20-30RP): 13+7+3
> Close Stance Hack Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and one widowmaker
> Leg extensions Ascending/Descending partials: Did one full ROM set of 12 reps then 8 partials and kept increasing it 10 lbs until I could get any more partials then I did three drops and did as many partials as possible at each drop.
> 
> Legs are cooked as I sit at my desk.... It feels great to torch them up in the AM.



I'm alive just busy as hell. 

Did chest and shoulders on monday and yesterday was off. I have back today.


----------



## kubes

I am still around as well... Hit chest this morning and have tomorrow off  Going to change up my training next week and will have more excitement to post up


----------



## turbobusa

No training today . Had my first day of active rehabb. Well I guess that counts a little as my upper body muscles have been dormant for a few months.
Legs tomorrow with cardio. IB is really under the weather. I think maybe it's starting to get better though. AA remember the saying whoever does the most things right for the longest wins.Guess you have us all beat. Cool.
Grim must be busy. HB when do we get to see those wheels diced up?
Talk with ya's soon. Thx  T...


----------



## Ironbuilt

I am under the weather alright..Never got sick like this ever
Maybe the Taliban flu.. Grims under the weather too so i gotta see how he is..
Keep the iron pounding guys..ill be back soon i hope..being laid up w/90° record weather with no A/c  is livin the dream.


----------



## thebrick

IB! Damn! Do you think it is the flu? I hope not. Get better brother.

I'm resting today. Back is sore, chest is sore. Can I call this a "rest and grow" day?
Planning on shoulders and traps tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

Great to see the crew back in here...

IB, get your sorry ass better...Don't make this midget throwdown on your yeti ass.

OH, checked my bodyfat at the gym this morning and it said 6.5%.... Nasty


----------



## hellbilly

turbobusa said:


> No training today . Had my first day of active rehabb. Well I guess that counts a little as my upper body muscles have been dormant for a few months.
> Legs tomorrow with cardio. IB is really under the weather. I think maybe it's starting to get better though. AA remember the saying whoever does the most things right for the longest wins.Guess you have us all beat. Cool.
> Grim must be busy. HB when do we get to see those wheels diced up?
> Talk with ya's soon. Thx  T...



I will compete next year, I will have nothing to do except work and train while I await grad school admission. SO.. I am putting the size back on and plan to re-qualify for Nationals and get up there with the big boys.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im still out. Lol.. Nose is pouring ,extreme cough, and some inflammation at each tricep site both sides.. And today I feel bloated it's 90 degrees and to top it off I think I got bunk lasix online.
But I'm ok . Keep pounding iron guys, hit me a rep a two.


----------



## tri-terror

Arm day bitches.  Gironda db swings smoked my delts.
Reverse grip bench on a smith machine, followed by plane jane alternating db curls.

IB feel better broski


----------



## AtomAnt

Today was special focus on Chest and delts...tomorrow will be back and Saturday will be arms.  Sunday off and legs monday.

Incline DB Press (15-20rp): Went up 5lbs got 9+4+2
Incline Constant Tension BB Bench: 3x6
Scoop Fly Widowmaker: 19 reps -  really tough after the constant tension press
Smith B/N Shoulder Press (15-20rp): 12+6+3 21reps crushed it
Superset of Rear Delt machine Flye 3x15 & Cable Upright Rows 3x12
Db Side Lateral Descending Widowmaker: 20 reps

Awesome pump and super happy with the increases in weights


----------



## Big-John

Train legs they said! It'll be fun they said!


----------



## turbobusa

I'll be heading in to the gym for legs shortly. Also starting  my home  active rehabb sets today. trying to follow it to the letter. Have not coome this far to 
fuck it up. Have a great day you guys and I'll holler back later.
THX   T


----------



## turbobusa

Doozy indeed! Might not be what I'd call one when back up to speed but
right now it was. Nice little endorphin tweak.   2 rounds of shoulder therepy coming up today yet. Hope all are having a good day.. T


----------



## thebrick

hit shoulders and traps myself today.... kept the pace moving and the intensity up there. Not bad at all. Felt good about it considering…


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. Checking in with the orto surgeon in an hour pt at 11 then 2 home pt sessions later. Food and recovery later.Working on ssome stuff for newsletter 10 later as well. Have great morning /day/weekend.. Thx T


----------



## kubes

Back in the gym today after a day of needed rest!! Hit shoulders and traps. Good pump changed things up slightly.
Smith military press 5 x 20 reps dumbbell shruggs

Front lateral raises 5 x 25-30 reverse smith shruggs

Side lateral raises 5 x 25-30 upright rows

Everything was a super set. Love going to work after getting my swole on! Happy Friday everyone!!!!!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today... curls for the girls


----------



## Ironbuilt

Update! Lol   gym day restarts tomorrow!   Finally at 70% recovered from a misreable triple decker experience  of issues 
My body must have known i ordered my fish antibiotic coming tomorrow next day air fee..lol.. Get ready for some ib throwdown! University of wa seattle vs Illinois sat.. turbo wana gamble..lol.. huskies by 3.  Woof..!   Glad u guys missd me..lol.


----------



## kubes

Ironbuilt said:


> Update! Lol   gym day restarts tomorrow!   Finally at 70% recovered from a misreable triple decker experience  of issues
> My body must have known i ordered my fish antibiotic coming tomorrow next day air fee..lol.. Get ready for some ib throwdown! University of wa seattle vs Illinois sat.. turbo wana gamble..lol.. huskies by 3.  Woof..!   Glad u guys missd me..lol.



Glad to hear you are feeling better bro! Go Ducks...


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are on the upswing IB!


----------



## Ironbuilt

TA DAHH! Im back guys..Had a great back trap workout but i put some lbs on cause my belt was needed loosened two holes. Lol
I know its lots a water probably and all that stored glycogen pumped me up as i got in the euphoric groove i dearly needed
Appreciate the get wells as i needed them . Monday leg day my favorite but i can tell my lungs are still congested but mass water and 30 min dry sauna felt great.Have a great sunday ..T where are you..atom .triple.tri terror..?
Jim u see the huskies smoked illinois?. Ducks soon!   Ib


----------



## kubes

Ironbuilt said:


> TA DAHH! Im back guys..Had a great back trap workout but i put some lbs on cause my belt was needed loosened two holes. Lol
> I know its lots a water probably and all that stored glycogen pumped me up as i got in the euphoric groove i dearly needed
> Appreciate the get wells as i needed them . Monday leg day my favorite but i can tell my lungs are still congested but mass water and 30 min dry sauna felt great.Have a great sunday ..T where are you..atom .triple.tri terror..?
> Jim u see the huskies smoked illinois?. Ducks soon!   Ib



It was a great day for the Pac 12 yesterday. The Ducks looked pretty darn good yesterday bro. Gonna be a great showdown as your Huskies are looking great as well! Its gonna be a tough stretch for the ducks with Washington, UCLA and Stanford coming up


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are back IB! Give it a week or two for those lungs to clear completely. Respiratory bugs are a bitch.

Hit the legs yesterday. It was a good one. Walked into the gym with the Sunday lazies and walked out charged. Chest today after lunch. Shoulder has been feeling a little better the past few days for no reason. Psycho.


----------



## Ironbuilt

No way Brick!  Leg day brutha ..no squats as my lungs are tite like an elephant on my chest. Sooo..hit extentions hammys till legs were warmed up after i did eliptical that made me wheeze but i gotta force this clydedale croup out .
Hit angled leg press up to only 805 2 sets a 12 and then seated calves to finish up.
Got home and my fis cin was there so im going to heal this horse issue once and forall.. wheres everyone?. Tomorrow hittin chest should be interesting!  Have a good nite..Glad ure feelin ok at the shoulders Brick. Human bodies are odd.


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry guys, been MIA for the past few days. Got all my training sessions in and spent the weekend with the girl in philly.  It's nice because she won't miss a training session either, so we are in the same boat... We train first then get on with our day. 

Yesterday was legs:
Seated Calf raises 3x10 with a deep stretch
Seated Leg Curls 5x12
Russian Leg Curls (15-20RP)
BB Squats 1x10, 1,8, 2x6
Hack Squat Challenge Set/Widowmaker
Leg Extension ascending/descending partial set: 1 set of 12 full reps then do partials increasing the the weight until I couldn't get anymore then went down the rack

Today was chest, shoulders and tris:

Some D-bag was on my smith so I couldn't use than and I didn't want to do a Db press because I was doing Db for shoulders, so i did a nautilus plate loaded machine press (like a hammer strength machine) with the seat pushed forward so I got a real deep stretch...

Nautilus Incline Chest Press (15-20RP)
Scoop Fly Widowmaker
Seated DB shoulder Press (20-30RP)
Side Lateral Descending Widowmaker
Triceps Dips (15-20RP)
O/H triceps extension Widowmaker

Man, work has been rough....12 hours days lately.  Very glad to workout in the morning and not have to skimp on training.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morni........almost afternoon.Gonna do a little super light bicep tricep work today. When I say light I mean 100's(reps). hit legs yesterday.
steady ramp up. Still wear sling for saftey in the gym while training legs.
Food for thought.Some of you guys know that IB and I are very good friends with Doc wilson that that won his class and took 3rd mens shw open at 
the recent north americans.. Doc has incredible focus.
Nothing like starting your mornings with 1 hour straight walking lunges for cardio.I'd give your left nut IB for that level of focus. 
Well imma take my old ass on and see if I can get me some "sore"
in a minute. Everyone have a great day. Check back soon..
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.my almonds cant be taken T
Well Brick.You were right..lol..thicker fuzz in my lungs from too early at the gym but my fishcin is working so eod gym and not as heavy as i would like.. Have a great session whatever you ar doing.  Lunges for an hour at 6-3 is like giraffe walking.geepers.


----------



## AtomAnt

WTF...I just read that, 1 HOUR OF WALKING LUNGES!?!?!?! Bless your soul.  That is NUTS!


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice back and bis session this morning....

Pinwheel Curls (20-30RP): 15+7+3
Seated Incline Bench DB Curls (15-20RP): 10+5+3
Behind the Neck Wide Lat Pulldowns (15-20RP): 10+4+2
Rack Deads 4x5 plus one challenge set
Freemotion Single arm wide pulldowns widowmaker
Low Cable Stretch Row Widowmaker
Spider Curl Widowmaker

Hope everyone else has a great day! Kill it brothers


----------



## Enigmatic707

Had my first lift in a bit over a month-

Fuck I feel weak LoL

Now that my arm is a bit better I kinda went in there and just did a bunch of Simple sets for a full upper body workout. Just trying to get some glycogen packed back into the muscles.


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> Had my first lift in a bit over a month-
> 
> Fuck I feel weak LoL
> 
> Now that my arm is a bit better I kinda went in there and just did a bunch of Simple sets for a full upper body workout. Just trying to get some glycogen packed back into the muscles.



Big E - If you are getting into some full body stuff as you get healthy, check out Chad Waterbury's stuff.  He has a bunch of stuff on full body training that would work well with getting you back into your groove. 

T NATION | Total-Body Training

Total-Body Training
The 3-day-per-week, full-body workout plan
by Chad Waterbury


Harbinger Hypertrophy

Let’s cut the bullshit and get to the brass tacks. For decades, men built slabs of muscle with simple, three day-per-week training programs. They trained their whole bodies in one brief workout session and they grew big and strong. Scoff all you want, but tens of thousands of trainees can’t be wrong.


Well, it's high time we look into the past, learn from what we see, and build a new future. 

We must learn from the successes and just as importantly, the failures. Yes, although this classic hypertrophy plan worked well, it wasn't perfect. And today we know what we can do to fix the drawbacks. 

Let's break it down right now. The majority of non-steroid injecting trainees who’ve built respectable physiques have done so with the following, undisputable parameters:

1) They train every major muscle group three times each week.

2) They keep intensity levels sufficient without overindulgence.

3) They choose a training volume that can be maintained along with the stressors of life.

4) They execute compound, multi-joint exercises that have been shown to produce the most hypertrophy.

5) They keep each training session as brief as possible.

6) They allow at least 48 hours of recovery between workouts.

I’ve worked with trainees at every imaginable level of the fitness spectrum, and the aforementioned elements are ubiquitous in their most successful hypertrophy programs. So I often wonder why they ever strayed. Why stop doing what's working? 

Usually their reasoning is based along the following statement that I recently heard from a veteran of the iron game: "Hell," he said, "I don’t know why I ever stopped doing it. I just assumed there was a better way." Well buddy, I’m here to tell ya, there ain’t no better way! 

I’ve written numerous training programs for T-Nation, and they all work. But, oftentimes, trainees don’t seek what I seek. They want to look good nekkid, period. Not only that, but they don’t give a rat’s ass what strength qualities they’re training. All they care about is the most efficient and effective route to the physique they’ve only seen in pictures. 

It’s time for a change. I want each and every one of you to see that physique in the mirror, not just in magazines. But as I said, we must also learn from the failures of past programs. Burnout and training injuries were often a "given" in old-school, total-body programs. The reason for this indiscretion is simple: poor planning. 

Therefore, this article is based on the successes of the past along with my own successes as a trainer. I’ve learned to properly plan my clients' programs so results are steadfast and continuous. 

Every single time I hit the gym, I perform a total-body workout with most of the following guidelines. I doubt that will ever change. In fact, that’s how I added almost 100 pounds of muscle to my frame. I don’t know why I ever wandered, so I’m here to keep you from running astray.


The Obstacles

The single biggest mistake trainees have made in their quest for the ultimate physique is in periodization parameters. Simply speaking, they keep executing the same damn parameters in hopes of the body not "catching on" to what they’re doing. Big mistake, my friends. Our bodies are designed for one sole purpose: adaptation. If you forget that, then you can forget about ever creating the physique of a Greek God. 

Bill Starr came damn close to pulling off one of the best training programs with his classic text, The Strongest Shall Survive. His initial parameters were excellent. Unfortunately, his program wasn’t willing to adapt, so progress on his "Big Three" program came to a screeching halt for most trainees. You can’t endlessly perform the same exercises with the same parameters and keep experiencing results! 


A New Generation is Born

Now the dichotomy arises. We must incorporate the variables that withstood the test of time along with a new plan for continued progress. It’s time to take the past, present and future and blend it into a new hybrid plan! 

The How

Exercises per Session: 6

Sets per Muscle Group: 2-4

Reps per Exercise: 5-18

Rest between sets for the same muscle group: 60-120 seconds, and 120-240 seconds (antagonist training)

The Why

The first thing you probably notice with the above parameters is variance. This is the key to your consistent hypertrophy success. A lack of variance is the single biggest reason why trainees aren’t still talking about the continuous progress they received from some of the most popular hypertrophy programs. Without consistent change, results will be anything but consistent. 

Exercise Selection

Every session is going to consist of six exercises. Why? Because my empirical evidence has shown that natural trainees can consistently maintain six exercises per session without burning out. 

It’s imperative to base your exercise selection around compound, multi-joint exercises. Four out of the six exercises for each session must be compound exercises. Six sissy-assed, single-joint isolation exercises ain’t gonna do the trick. But, you can perform a few of my recommended single-joint exercises for two of the six exercises. Here’s the list you must choose from:

Compound Exercises

Chest: Incline, flat, decline barbell or dumbbell bench presses. Wide-grip dips.

Back: Upright or horizontal rows. Pull-ups or pulldowns with pronated, semi-supinated, and supinated grips. 

Deltoids: Standing or seated military presses with a barbell or dumbbells utilizing pronated, semi-supinated or supinated hand positions.

Quads: High-bar full barbell squats, hack squats or front squats.

Lower Back/Hips: Traditional and/or sumo-style deadlifts or Good Mornings. Power cleans or snatches. 

Single-Joint Exercises

Biceps: Barbell curls, hammer curls or preacher curls.

Triceps: Lying barbell or dumbbell triceps extensions, and pronated or supinated grip pressdowns.

Deltoids: Front, side or rear dumbbell raises.

Hamstrings: Glute-ham raises or leg curls.

Calves: Standing, seated or donkey calf raises. 

Stick to the above list of exercises for optimal results. 


The Total-Body Plan

First and foremost, proper periodization planning is imperative. Without sufficient set/rep/load/rest parameters, even the best exercises won’t produce results. Therefore, I’ve devised the following periodization plan for unsurpassable hypertrophy increases:

Week 1

Workout 1

Sets: 3

Reps: 5

Rest: 60 seconds between sets

Load: Choose a weight that forces you to near-failure for the last rep of the last set.*

*This is the recommended load for all workouts.

Workout 2

Sets: 3

Reps: 8

Rest: 90 seconds between sets 

Workout 3

Sets: 2

Reps: 15

Rest: 120 seconds between sets

Week 2

Perform with the same parameters as Week 1, but execute antagonist training for all six exercises (more on this later).

Week 3

Workout 1

Sets: 4

Reps: 5

Rest: 60 seconds between sets

Workout 2

Sets: 4

Reps: 8

Rest: 90 seconds between sets

Workout 3

Sets: 3

Reps: 15

Rest: 120 seconds between sets

Week 4

Perform the same parameters as Week 3, but execute antagonist training for all six exercises.

Week 5

Workout 1

Sets: 2

Reps: 18

Rest: 120 seconds between sets

Workout 2

Sets: 2

Reps: 8

Rest: 60 seconds between sets

Workout 3

Sets: 2

Reps: 12

Rest: 90 seconds between sets

Week 6

Perform the same parameters as Week 5, but execute antagonist training for all six exercises.

Week 7

Workout 1

Sets: 3

Reps: 18

Rest: 120 seconds between sets

Workout 2

Sets: 3

Reps: 8

Rest: 60 seconds between sets

Workout 3

Sets: 3

Reps: 12

Rest: 90 seconds between sets

Week 8

Perform the same parameters as Week 7, but execute antagonist training for all six exercises.


Explanation

1) Weeks 1,3,5 and 7 are to be performed with straight sets. In other words, perform one set of the first exercise, rest, perform your second set, and continue for all the recommended sets before moving on to the next exercise.

2) Weeks 2,4,6 and 8 are to be performed as antagonist training. Every session consists of six exercises so antagonist training is simple; all you have to do is perform three antagonist exercise groupings during each workout. For instance, perform quads/hams, chest/back, and biceps/triceps exercise pairings for the recommended sets and reps. 

Example: Do one set for chest, then one for back, then another for chest, etc. Then move on to the next pairing, like quads/hams or biceps/triceps. 

3) Choose four exercises under the list of compound exercises. Choose two exercises under the single-joint exercise list. Don't leave out any major muscle groups. 

4) Constantly rotate exercises from each category. In other words, don’t always start your session with a chest/back pairing. You must keep rotating the body parts and exercises you begin each session with. 

5) Don’t perform the same exercise for more than two weeks in a row. For example, if you performed a flat barbell bench press as your chest exercise for Weeks 1 and 2, you must switch to either incline, decline or dumbbell bench presses for another two weeks before switching again.

6) Increase the load 1.25 to 2.5% with each subsequent workout. 

7) Perform all three workouts within a seven-day timeframe with 48-72 hours rest between workouts. 

8) Be creative! I’m giving you endless options. Just be sure to pick four compound exercises and two single-joint exercises with each session. You can rotate exercises as much as you desire. All you have to do is follow the prescribed parameters.

The future of training is here. Take charge and use these guidelines for lifelong hypertrophy gains!


----------



## thebrick

IB, I went through that lung crap back in July, sux. It will go away but it takes its sweet time

Enigmatic, glad you are starting back.... muscle memory bro

Took the day off yesterday. Stressful. Heads are rolling over at my biggest client. Budget cuts. Waiting to see how this all effects me. I may open a margarita stand on the beach next year   lol

Planning on back here in just a few. I may throw the weights not lift them today


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chest day and i kinda suxd ..winded , cheesy 285 incline bench with lots a rest between..HS decline and flat bench , straight bar decline, hex / fly db flat bench
Db bench , db pullovers, pec dec  and cable flys ..now i got a swollen foot with edema.. dont ask me why.. Hope it goes away on its own because Drs and i dont jive..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Chest day and i kinda suxd ..winded , cheesy 285 incline bench with lots a rest between..HS decline and flat bench , straight bar decline, hex / fly db flat bench
> Db bench , db pullovers, pec dec  and cable flys ..now i got a swollen foot with edema.. dont ask me why.. Hope it goes away on its own because Drs and i dont jive..



Get yo'self some diuretics...Probably need minimal just until it clears up

Nice little leg session today.  I was feeling really tired this morning despite sleeping pretty good...I pumped the caffeine and got my ass rolling

Leg Press Calves: 4x10
Lying Leg Curls: 4x12 with squeeze at top
Leg press: 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 -> went up in weight on these big time.  
Then did a Widowmaker with more than I used last time for a set of 10.  Real nice widowmaker too.  Deep slow reps 
Stiff Legged Deadlifts death set one giant asending set adding 20 lbs and doing sets of 6 after each addition and kept going until I couldn't get another rep
Seated Leg Extensions One giant drop set with going from 170-150-130-110-90-70-50...crazy

Ahhh feel good my friends


----------



## thebrick

IB, just gonna take some time. That stuff is stubborn. What's going on with the foot? Any pains?

Hit shoulders and traps today, lots of reps for  the shoulders til it burns. Traps get more weight cause they like it   lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got some lasix took.80 pissen all night foot went down..just went and had a gooood shoulder session as my wind is coming back slowly but now i have slight edema no pain in foot..i have bunk circulatory system in my legs i think ..I was wondering if the fish   cin was doing it cause it kinda came on with it.. only one more  day a anti b and will see.. Keep tossin steel no matter what its mind over matter and the benefits outweigh the pain bruthas!!! T where in the heck r u?


----------



## AtomAnt

Felt good this morning and had a nice chest, shoulders and tris session.  Used a bunch of drop sets in this one and had a wicked pump

Smith Incline Bench (15-20RP): 10+5+2 then dropped off 30lbs and did another full RP set then dropped another 30lbs and did another RP set and then 20lbs and another RP set
Scoop Fly WM

Nautilus Machine Shoulder Press (15-20RP) 11+5+3 then dropped 20lbs and did a full RP set, dropped 30lbs and did a full RP setand dropped 20 and did a full RP set
Side Lateral WM

Deadskulls (15-20RP): 12+5+2 then did a static
O/H triceps extension WM

Nice little pump for a HIT session...


----------



## thebrick

Ever have one of those workouts where it just all come together unexpectedly. I did today. Hit the guns and got into a groove. Didn't look up until it was time to hit the door. I like that.

T - everything OK bro?


----------



## AtomAnt

YEAH BUDDY! Nice one Brick! Seriously, working out in th AM, that seems to be the case more often than not for me.  I walk in a little drowsy but once I get warm, just slamming like a banshee! Christ, my numbers have been going up and up like no tomorrow as well.  I think it is because training early I am getting in tons of food after training and recovery like a fucking machine.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, that's the progress report we like to hear!!

I used to train early AM years ago. I was at the gym at 6:00 AM deadlifting. Loved it! Had the gym to myself and a great start to the day. By 8:00 in the evening I was ready to crash though. Good schedule.


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> YEAH BUDDY! Nice one Brick! Seriously, working out in th AM, that seems to be the case more often than not for me.  I walk in a little drowsy but once I get warm, just slamming like a banshee! Christ, my numbers have been going up and up like no tomorrow as well.  I think it is because training early I am getting in tons of food after training and recovery like a fucking machine.



I almost won't train if I don't get into the gym by 9am- seems like the best workouts happen first thing in the morning and plus I got all day to eat and recover.


----------



## kubes

Enigmatic707 said:


> I almost won't train if I don't get into the gym by 9am- seems like the best workouts happen first thing in the morning and plus I got all day to eat and recover.



X 2 Went to the gym at 6 am today. Chest day

Bench 5X 12-15 with drop set on set 5. Superset dips 5 X 20
Flat frre weight flys heavy for me 65 lb dumb bells strict form 5 X 12
Super set skull crushers

Free motion incline flys 5 X 20 super set triceps push downs

Finished of with pec deck 5 X 20-30 reps and super set triceps kick backs

Great swole


----------



## turbobusa

Hi guys.  Everything is ok . Thanks for asking.  Was rough. Had a family member prone to depression vanish for 36 hours. I was just trying to hang in there as I feared they had taken thier own life. This was in the middle of about 4-5 really trying hassles that occurred .I'm thankful the person is still with us 
here on this earth. My awesome liitle grand daughter had a 2 yr birthday party in my back yard yesterday. I forced myself to maintain smile and play with the little ones.One thing about being "poppop" is maintaining strength and kindness 
for the kids. They feel safe around a mans strong presence . The bday party turned out well in spite of our fear /greif / exhaustion. Thanks go out to up above. Ok nuff my drama.. I did manage two little high rep bi tri sessions last week. still a ways out on shoulder rehabb but it's comimg along. 
Tomorrow morning will be a leg day. I might step it up a little bit.
Glad to see you guys getting in some good work. 
brick IB and others thanks for being some of the good guys in life.  
IB thanks for being a great buddy. Sorry bout the 3-4 am phone calls .
Your kindness is really appreciated. . So who's plateued and who's killing in the gains department? Inquiring minds wanna know.....Thanks guys.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Dilly - YouTube







I put this up for you guys. The musicians are a couple of my best friends Bass and vocals  D Schaffer.  Lead vocals lead guitar.
Mikee Fulton.  RIP Michael. Lyrics are about youth and getting older.
If you have a second listen. The lyrics are my young friend talking about his life which ended at age 36 3 weeks ago. At 51 I realliy relate.
Turn it up.      . Make life count everyday. Missed missed missed....
Thx   T........................................


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, my heart goes out to you are your family.  It is truly an inspiration to hear from your life experiences beyond the gym.  For a bodybuilding forum, I've learned so much about myself through reflecting on your words and the words of other members who have been in this game for many many years.  I feel like I've matured faster myself and have become a better person for it.  

Shit, if I didn't take to heart the things you guys have said about maintaining balance and enjoying life for all it is worth, and understanding that bodybuilding is just part of who we are, it is not WHO we are, I may not have ever had the chance to meet the girl I am with now and enjoying the time of my life with her.  

I'll listen to that song when I am out of work later for sure.

As for me, great workouts over the weekend and today was leg day...

Seated calf raises 4x10-12 with the 10 seconds stretch at the bottom
Seated leg Curls: 1x15, 4x12 with pause at the top
2 phase 45 degree GHR (15-20RP): 11+5+3 then dropped weight and hit another RP set.  These are an awesome exercise homononculus came up with
Hack Squats: 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and 1WM after the Wm I dropped the weight and did as many reps as I could.  Then racked it for about 15 seconds and did as many partials as I could
Leg Extensions: 1full rep set done very slow then pyramided up the stack doing partials and then all the way down

Stretched and called it a day

Hope you all get off to good start this week


----------



## thebrick

Very sorry about your friend T... life is full of changes. That much I have learned. With all the bad stuff that can come our way, there are still beautiful things in there too. We just have to try to find a way to remember and put the good things first in our thoughts. 

I haven't said anything on this board but years ago, I lost a son. He was very young and had an incurable disease. He put up a good fight but in the end he passed. I stood at his hospital bed on a hot summer afternoon and watched him take his last breath. He didn't suffer and I take much comfort in that. It took me years before I could talk about it without crying. Now I can remember and smile.


----------



## AtomAnt

What some of you guys have been through and you continue on amazes me.  I hope to have your strength some day.


----------



## turbobusa

That overwhelmed me when I read that brick. I'm so glad you have found your 
peace.  I know without a shred of doubt that you have wisdom and strength to look to.Thank you for sharing that brick.You know those who went on to the next thing before us are all around us and waiting to greet us when our time comes to move on. ...... Now I feel more clarity. Big ole tuff heart on ya brick.
Looking for a little more arm work today.   Gym has become more important than ever. Family life  gym life  . a few best buddies. Life is good..  Thx, T.


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> That overwhelmed me when I read that brick. I'm so glad you have found your
> peace.  I know without a shred of doubt that you have wisdom and strength to look to.Thank you for sharing that brick.You know those who went on to the next thing before us are all around us and waiting to greet us when our time comes to move on. ...... Now I feel more clarity. Big ole tuff heart on ya brick.
> Looking for a little more arm work today.   Gym has become more important than ever. Family life  gym life  . a few best buddies. Life is good..  Thx, T.



T with all the things going on in your life you still took time to reach out to me and see how I was doing, your a solid dude in my book my friend hope to one day meet you inperson


----------



## thebrick

Guys, I had a great chest workout today. Pushed some weight I have not pushed in a while. The shoulder cooperated for the most part. Love sessions like that. T is right, life is good.


----------



## turbobusa

I'm up to3 working sets for bi's 3 for tris after warmup. Slow careful reps .
trying to be oh so careful. Explosive reps are a ways off.
Have a home PT session out in the garage later.Mother in laws bday today my ma's tomorrow... gonna do something nice for both. tomorrow legs 
Yes i'm gonna get me a doozy.....  cograts ona great chest day Brick. 
Get healthy Thunder....  Thx T..  where the heck is IB? I know you are done at the gym by now. Maybe roasting a sweet potato?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Awe man now i feel like dirt not posting for a few days ..i apologize cause ive had a weird health scare but im fine now but thats no excuse..Brick im so sorry you had that happen and it is just not right.. For you to speak about it to us is really something and i know we all feel the same its a crying shame brutha..for real .Now ive already talked to T on his friend Mike cause i think Ts my twin..dont ask..lol..Thunder!! Glad to see you here brutha! I always respect your extreme focus on training and Atom continues to teach me knew ways in simple form training methods so i take my hat off  to all you guys..
Ok back to me now..lol
Blasted arms sunday kinda weak from this lung edema crap but sure had a blast as all the younger undr 35 were askin where the loud smartass i was..lol 
Today..monday my favorite!  Legs!  My wind is 85% gtg got up to a low 385 for 11 on squats before i almost blacked out after i did my hammy quad blasts .. better hit the bed  .T no sweetpotatoes on a yam week..now  im gonna chew grim out and see why hes missing... Tues .Back day / traps.. love that too!.


----------



## turbobusa

Legs... Going doozy hunting .Everybody have a great day....... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Great to hear T!

Had me a rocking chest, shoulders and tris workout.  Felt out of this world and broke my logbook in stunning fashion on all exercises.  I was feeling badass, so not only did I do my regular RP sets, after I did my Rp sets I did a minimum of two drops and at each drops I did a minimum of two RP sets.  Felt so damn good.  My shoulders looked stacked after training.  Still sitting around 6.8%-6.9% bodyfat...

Incline Db bench (15-20RP) 10+5+2
Scoop Fly WM
Smith Behind the Neck Shoulder Press (15-20RP) Went up in weight 9+5+3
Side Lateral Descending WM
Decline Close Grip Smith Bench (15-20RP) 11+6+4
Overhead Tricep Ext WM

Work is freaking crazy right now...just taking a little break.  I am so happy I am training in the AM anymore.  Start the day off right!!!!!!


----------



## abs32

AtomAnt said:


> Great to hear T!
> 
> Had me a rocking chest, shoulders and tris workout.  Felt out of this world and broke my logbook in stunning fashion on all exercises.  I was feeling badass, so not only did I do my regular RP sets, after I did my Rp sets I did a minimum of two drops and at each drops I did a minimum of two RP sets.  Felt so damn good.  My shoulders looked stacked after training.  Still sitting around 6.8%-6.9% bodyfat...
> 
> Incline Db bench (15-20RP) 10+5+2
> Scoop Fly WM
> Smith Behind the Neck Shoulder Press (15-20RP) Went up in weight 9+5+3
> Side Lateral Descending WM
> Decline Close Grip Smith Bench (15-20RP) 11+6+4
> Overhead Tricep Ext WM
> 
> Work is freaking crazy right now...just taking a little break.  I am so happy I am training in the AM anymore.  Start the day off right!!!!!!



Do you feel like your work outs are better due to the am hormonal response or the lighter stomach? Just curious I may have to switch my training around too and kind of wondering how I will be setting up my peri work out nutrition and the timing of meal one.


----------



## AtomAnt

abs32 said:


> Do you feel like your work outs are better due to the am hormonal response or the lighter stomach? Just curious I may have to switch my training around too and kind of wondering how I will be setting up my peri work out nutrition and the timing of meal one.



My workouts are better because I train better with minimal food in me.  Studies have actually shown that mid afternoon training is the optimal time to train.  The AM hormonal response is negligible being on HRT IMO...

Dude, YOU HAVE A COACH.... Work with him on your peri-workout nutrition.  These are the things you should ask him. Seriously, I am not being a dick, you are disrespecting Shelby by not asking him and taking advice from a forum instead.  He NEEDS to know what you are doing to ensure you get the results you want.


----------



## thebrick

I agree with Atom on the light stomach. Carbs and any fat weigh me down right before the workout. I do better with some protein and that's about it.

Had a good back day today brothers. Started out a little slow (sitting at the desk all morning) but came alive about 15 minutes into it. Finished with a bang and good pump. Reminded me why I train.


----------



## abs32

AtomAnt said:


> My workouts are better because I train better with minimal food in me.  Studies have actually shown that mid afternoon training is the optimal time to train.  The AM hormonal response is negligible being on HRT IMO...
> 
> Dude, YOU HAVE A COACH.... Work with him on your peri-workout nutrition.  These are the things you should ask him. Seriously, I am not being a dick, you are disrespecting Shelby by not asking him and taking advice from a forum instead.  He NEEDS to know what you are doing to ensure you get the results you want.



This is for off season NOTHING to do with shelby's prep. But definitely agree on the respect aspect there. Just wanted to shoot some ideas...


----------



## AtomAnt

abs32 said:


> This is for off season NOTHING to do with shelby's prep. But definitely agree on the respect aspect there. Just wanted to shoot some ideas...



You need to be clear then.  

OK, so my goal is to increase lean mass and promote recovery without fat gain.  A bolus dose of BCAAs and EAAs will create a high insulogenic response (study has shown that a 30g dose of EAAs has a higher insulogenic response than 30g dose of glucose!). With this in mind I wake up and slam an EAA/BCAA mix and have a pre-workout drink.  The insulogenic response stops catabolism and promotes protein synthesis.  

Then, during training I take in another 25g EAA, 20g BCAA and 10g glutamine along with 40g HBCDs (or karboload).  Post workout I have 75g carbs and 75g proteins.  Post - post workout (90 minutes post) I have 40g carbs and 65g ptoein and 10g fat. 

That give you some ideas?  See, I ain't and asshole lol


----------



## tri-terror

Went to the gym this morning after working 12 hours.   Normally does not go well but I needed to blow of some steam from work so it felt good.

Blasted chest shoulders and tris in 30 min.
I'm telling you guys... if you could train with me ONE time you'd change your tune forever regarding volume.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back and traps, full blown outa sorts reckless abandonment with no regards to weights used.. Which means I tore the shit up in the 1.5 hr time allowed before I hit the airport.. Fuk Atom don't be a softy we are all dicks because it's true truth as what we read as put forth to us. Abs knows now his reckless off the wall future  plans need to be told so no one is not to assume. Lol. If abs would only post what he did in today's workout session now.. This isn't some mini forum . 
Hey Tri T id love to train a week bro with ya. Always teach this old dawg new tricks. Brick I'm back at it, can you tell.?. Lol ..Turbo u Hittin the electronic 8- track still..? I got u a KISS live 8-track . Love gun..??


----------



## tri-terror

I love teaching old dawgs!


----------



## abs32

AtomAnt said:


> You need to be clear then.
> 
> OK, so my goal is to increase lean mass and promote recovery without fat gain.  A bolus dose of BCAAs and EAAs will create a high insulogenic response (study has shown that a 30g dose of EAAs has a higher insulogenic response than 30g dose of glucose!). With this in mind I wake up and slam an EAA/BCAA mix and have a pre-workout drink.  The insulogenic response stops catabolism and promotes protein synthesis.
> 
> Then, during training I take in another 25g EAA, 20g BCAA and 10g glutamine along with 40g HBCDs (or karboload).  Post workout I have 75g carbs and 75g proteins.  Post - post workout (90 minutes post) I have 40g carbs and 65g ptoein and 10g fat.
> 
> That give you some ideas?  See, I ain't and asshole lol



Lol that is pretty similar to the lay out I was going to run... got some ideas from John Meadows with cyclic dextrins, EAA/BCAA, L-glutamine, and hydro Isolates. Except I won't be running my carbs as high though... staying leaner this off season.


----------



## abs32

Ironbuilt said:


> Back and traps, full blown outa sorts reckless abandonment with no regards to weights used.. Which means I tore the shit up in the 1.5 hr time allowed before I hit the airport.. Fuk Atom don't be a softy we are all dicks because it's true truth as what we read as put forth to us. Abs knows now his reckless off the wall future  plans need to be told so no one is not to assume. Lol. If abs would only post what he did in today's workout session now.. This isn't some mini forum .
> Hey Tri T id love to train a week bro with ya. Always teach this old dawg new tricks. Brick I'm back at it, can you tell.?. Lol ..Turbo u Hittin the electronic 8- track still..? I got u a KISS live 8-track . Love gun..??



IB I could fuck up a wet dream!! lol its all good

Todays work out was delts touching back.

Seated side laterals: 25x15, 30x12,45x12, 55x12, 65x12
Rear lateral raises: 25x15, 25x15, 30x12, 35x12
Reverse cable flys: 30x15, 40x15, 50x15, 50x15
Machine shoulder press: did 5 sets to failure around the 12-15 rep range.
Meadow's 6-ways: 20x8, 20x8, 30x8, 30x8
Assisted pull up machine: 6 sets to failure 10+ reps timed eccentric 6 seconds... sucked ass 
Meadows rows: 135x12, 185x12x 225x8 repeat. 

HIIT cardio 20 minutes post.

So hungry could eat the ass out of a skunk right now but work out went great... started light halo pre work out this week... talk about a difference. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## thebrick

legs today brothers!! 1 hour of fun on wheels!


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn good back training today.....

Hammer curls (20-30RP) 16+7+4
BB Curls (15-20RP) 9+4+2
Nautilus Plate Loaded Pulldowns (15-20RP) 9+5+3
BB Bent Rows 5x6
Freemotion 1-arm pulldown WM
Low cable Row WM
Spider Curl WM

Time to do homework...


----------



## turbobusa

Arms and misc today. Still easing in up top. maybe start some upper large group work in the next couple weeks. Sounds like most of you got your mojo going for training. Very cool. Check back later... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Day off today bruthas..i have to rebuild this temple after yesterdays shoulder session. Im changing tempo and its challenging my mind to stay focused..  turn and burn them guys.


----------



## thebrick

Good shoulder session today. I don't go real heavy anymore. The old joint just grinds, so I shoot for intensity, really squeezing the weight. Now the traps... the 'ol dog still goes heavy.

Make some noise in the gym brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

Arms /misc was pretty good. Slow and steady. Legs tomorrow. 

I'm gonna jump it up a bit carefully. Can't wait for real w/o s  to be here. 
funny making great gains and natty. could probably do that for a while.
eating well  and resting pretty good now. Have to finish some N.L. #10
stuff tonight. Have a good one wherever and whenever.  T


----------



## Thunder46

Taking things slow been out of the gym since July and rehabing a bad shoulder doing light cardio and a little legs to get back in the swing of things still have some nagging injuries that need to heal fully, been natty since Masters and just enjoying life with the family, but ready to get the extra pounds I but on back off


----------



## AtomAnt

Crazy busy at work this week guys... really putting in the time and getting shit done.  The madness will end soon.  Gonna be working until midnight tomorrow, 8AM-midnight...but still getting in my AM training

Today was a wicked wheel day.  I actually couldn't walk up my stairs so i just sat there for 15 minutes until I could move.

Seated calf Raises 4x10 with deep stretch DC style
Seated Leg Curls 1x15, 4x12 slow negative, pause at the top 1 sec squeeze at bottom
Russian Knee Curls (15-20RP) 12+6+3
BB Squats (went up 10 pounds on all sets) 1x10, 1x8, 2x6
Hack Squat Widowmaker
Leg Extenstion Drop Set did 6 drops


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was back.  Pounded 2 dry cups of oats with raw honey 1.5 hrs prior.  Nice!  Will post workout and playlist tomorrow.  Riding this GH high into slumber.
Nite all.


----------



## kubes

Shoulders this am with tricep super sets.

Dumbbell shoulder presses 5 x 12 dips
Side lateral raises 5x20 tricep push downs
Front lateral raises 5x20 skull crushers incline
Free motion presses to failure behind neck presses

Amazing pump and off to work after I eat!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning all.  Slept like a champ after last night's assault on my back.
Went something like this:

Reverse-Grip Pulldowns 4x10 (increase weight every set - IWES)
One Arm DB Rows 4x10 (IWES)
T-Bar Rows 3x10 (IWES) two drops on last set for 10 reps each
Barbell Rows 3x10
Seated Cable Rows 3x10 (IWES)
Deadlifts 2x10 (IWES)

Rest was kept at 1-2 min.

Wanted to do 2 more deadlift sets, followed by 3 sets of 10 for hypers, but my lower back said it was done.  I felt 3" shorter from the pump so I took off home.  Miller time.**

** 2 scoops hydro whey, creatine NO carbohydrates.


----------



## thebrick

No training today. Wrapping up my job today and will be away for a week on vacation for Brick's b'day. Soaking up the sun and drinking Tecates. When I get back, Uncle Brick better see that some excellent training has happened on this thread

Make that iron sing brothers!! Pain is just weakness leaving the body.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Happy bday to ya Brick! Legs for me in about 40 mins. 
Fasted training today. looking for a good one. Was super busy yesterday.
Strting to "feel it" again. I'll check back later. all have great day...
Thx T


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> No training today. Wrapping up my job today and will be away for a week on vacation for Brick's b'day. Soaking up the sun and drinking Tecates. When I get back, Uncle Brick better see that some excellent training has happened on this thread
> 
> Make that iron sing brothers!! Pain is just weakness leaving the body.



Happy birthday day brother!!

Great back day today probably did to many sets but was feeling it and had a huge pump going! got in 20 sets for back and did about the same for bicep's. I wouldn't normally do that many but i still got it done in an hour


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> No training today. Wrapping up my job today and will be away for a week on vacation for Brick's b'day. Soaking up the sun and drinking Tecates. When I get back, Uncle Brick better see that some excellent training has happened on this thread
> 
> Make that iron sing brothers!! Pain is just weakness leaving the body.


Happy Birthday brother, may the coming year be your best!
:headbang:


----------



## turbobusa

Doozy today! At least at this early point of training again. Hi rep exts foloowed with leg presses  some slo mo hacks (TUT)  and some seated hammar hams .
felt pretty good. looking forward to at least getting a hatfield bar on my shoulders and squatting. Arms sunday. Thx T..


----------



## Enigmatic707

Getting back at it agin... Working a lot of body parts per day


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Heading out for some arm work. Legs feel well worked from yesterday.Brick are ya hung over buddy?Bears at detroit .. noon. 
Be football and recovery food this afternoon. Everybody have a great day...
IB read your email.       T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRICK!!  Hope u had a great day brutha!  
Wow good to see we are all back at it..  Cool...
Legs yesterday and the one week + off while sick really helped me squat some good 405 reps with ease. Even i was surprised...lol . I had been doing heavy high rep leg presses for last few weeks and its really paid off..  crazy..  we got lots of flooding goinr on so  will hit the truck for a good chest day sunday.. Wheres my son Atom...hes at the y eating i think..


----------



## caladin

A little Rucking.. maybe some shoulders..


----------



## AtomAnt

BRICK! Happy Birthday!!!! 

Well Friday was crazy guys...morning workings are keeping me sane.

Had a killer chest, shoulders and tris workout and shoulders are still sore today.

Yesterday was a wild back session...got up to 505lbs on rack deads from mid shins.  Keep in mind, I only weigh 142lbs.  My girl gave a good massage and my lower felt better but now my upper traps are killing me.

Last night my girl and I went to magic bar.  Which is exacly what you think it it is...it is bar that has theater in one room and have magicians perform on Saturday nights.  It was one of the coolest things I have seen.  The slight of hand stuff was incredible. 

Got legs tomorrow!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Had a decent bi tri day today 6-sets each back and forth . nothing heavy .
Little bit of a pump. Still have some weeks to go . Maybe by thanks giving or so.  Was nice though.  . T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sunday chest and traps will make u strapped..
Had a great session rocked some 110 lb db inclines with my bum shouldr and some tendonitis..HS decline 305 cable flys
.db flys..flat db ..hit some deep dips and db pullovers one of my favorite exercises.. blasted traps and nodded off for 20 minutes  in a dry sauna with my hoody on..  Glad to see u Atom..im sure had the magic wand out later also.. grim is..? Oh i know.lol.


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, it is great to hear you are working your way back my man! 

IB, that magic wand has been magic the magic happen.  Needless to say, we got our cardio in on Sunday.  

This morning I had a sick leg session:

Leg press Calves 4x10 (also did some light leg presses between those sets to get warm)
Lying Leg Curls 4x12 (went up 5 lbs)
Leg Press (went up 50lbs on all sets and 30lbs on my WM) 1x15, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and a windowmaker
Stiff Legged Deadlift death march no rest between sets and did sets of 6 and went up 20lbs until I couldn't do any more reps 225-245-265-285 
Super Drop set of Leg Ext doing max reps 150-130-110-90-70-50-30

Gonna get some bloodwork done next week and see if I am ready to bump up my doses again.  I've been talking to Ironclad and I'm going to run a full Ironclad cycle


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! No gym today.Have many household issues to address.
nothing bad though for once.I'm thinking of trying some slomo super light 
back and chest movements later this week.. I can feel the band of muscle fatigue and ache a bit if I have any sustained upper body activity.
I think this due too that part being completely detached and balled up for a few months prior to surgury. I'm trying to be patient and careful.
Tossed in 5-6 iu's rips to try and improve /expedite things. 
Hope for full speed by jan-feb. Hope each of you have a really nice week .
Train hard eat well and lay the wood like you mean it to your sweetie . Those are requisite for a balanced schedule. Oh yeah and don't ignore those less fortunate.
Thx guys.. T....


----------



## AtomAnt

Well fellas... I am hit by this government shutdown.  I will not be working until congress comes to a budget decision.... Glad I have a shit-ton of food in the freezer.  But cash will be short over the next couple of weeks as I am on my savings.

So anyway, chest shoulders and tris this morning...

Incline Db Bench (15-20RP) 13+6+3 smashed previous lift
Scoop Fly Widowmaker
Behind the neck Smith Shoulder press (15-20RP) 14+5+3 killed logbook!
Side lateral descending WM
Smith Decline Close Grip Bench (15-20Rp) went up 10lbs 9+5+3
Overhead triceps extension WM

I am continuing to get stringer and lose bodyfat.  This is all while cruising! Andf i feel great! I'll be getting bloodwork done either Monday next week or Friday of this week and then the following week i will be running a full ironclad cycle to test out the results of his, and only his products. I'm keeping the details of the cycle under wraps until I get rolling


----------



## turbobusa

No training again just PT. Family issues.  All have a good one today.
Holler  back. Tomorrow . Legs..     T


----------



## Thunder46

Same here still PT on the shoulder, cardio. I did legs Sunday its been a few months since I hit them hard, two days later and I'm still having a hard time walking, and sitting down


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight's onslaught: Hamstrings and calves
Work sets only - 1-1.5 minutes rest between sets - increase weight each set unless indicated
Lying leg curls 4x10
Seated leg curls 3x10
Standing leg curls 3x10
Stiff Legged Deads 3x10
Standing calf raises 2x10 superset with floor calf raises 2x15
Standing calf raises 1x6 drop 1x6 drop 1x6 floor calf raises 1x15/F
Home.
Stronger than one month ago on every single set - should add I'm clean right now.  Booyah!


----------



## AtomAnt

Killing season will begin shortly... Well no work... Just hanging around

Training was phenomenal.  A couple guys who haven't seen me since I have been training in the AM were asking me what I have been running...I laughed because I am making progress twice as fast as them and they are on tons of shit.  Either their shit is bunk or they don't know fuck about training and eating..

Forearms, bis and back
Reverse BB Curls (20-30RP) went up 5 lbs: 14+7+4 (25rp)
Preacher Curls (15-20RP) up 5lbs: 9+5+2
Underhand Lat Pulldown (15-20rp) 12+5+3
Meadows Rows 5x6-8 up 10lbs all sets hit 7 reps
Free motion 1-arm pulldown widowmaker
1-Arm Cable rows WM
Spider Curl WM


----------



## hellbilly

I squatted today for the first time in a bit, hit 455 for 10 then some banded leg presses followed by extensions. Damn works and academic schedule are killing me but it will pay off in the end. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## turbobusa

Nice HellB!   big legs come from hard work!..
I'm on my way to leg work in a sec myself. I would like to add some hatfield 
bar squats with no wt but thinking I better hold back as they just now allowed me to add in 1lb dumbell in my shoulder rehabb. I'll hav eto get it all off exts presses and maybe some hacks. Hams will be all machine work as I can not stiff leg at all yet. Don't want to get gready and pull tndons trhough the sstainless bone anchors.Would turn the solid tendon into confetti.
So have to be happy I can even train at all at this point and amp up the stimulation through alternative means.Have a great day guys... T..


----------



## turbobusa

Doozy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     T


----------



## AtomAnt

Hellbilly, well right now work isn't killing me because i am FURLOUGHED... but school is still a bitch.

Awesome Turbo! Love seeing that you are getting back into you groove.

Legs for me as well fellas

Seated Calf Raises 4x10-12 did a real deep stretch and contracted at the top
Seated Leg Curls 1x15 and 4x12 got a nice pump going thhere
45 degree dual contraction reverse GHRs (15-20RP) went up 5 lbs 10+5+2
Hack Squats went up 10 pounds on all sets 1x10, 1x8, 3x6 and one WM then i dropped it down and ddid as many rep as could and then did partials until I could move
Finished with one long set of leg extensions 12 full reps done nice and slow then kept going up by 10 lbs doing partials until I couldn't do any more then rested about 15 seconds and went all the way down the stack doing partials

Legs are soooooo freaking sore.  I ate everything in sight when I got home. Made stir fry (right there is 75g protein and 75 g carbs), then had 3 cups of rice krispies with protein powder milk then a quest bar then a banana and yogurt...at that point I felt kind of full lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok I've been trippin but still hit the gym regularly. Lol 
Leg day today and really was a solid good time and amazed myself on let extentions of all things how my knees werent feeling the usual stress and so they grew dam nice . Ive really changed up the movements and sets which I think is what I needed for some confusion.  Angled leg presses went up to the usual 10 plate a side before I dropped setted three more sets then on to trying to get the water outa my calves so I see some definiton .it sure bugs me so I'm mixing dandelion tea cold in my preworkout bev to piss between sets .. 
Glad to see all is here and ok too..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was back.  Almost carbon copy as week prior with some small exceptions...like upping the weight on every lift some by 25%! and adding exercises.

Went something like this:

Reverse-Grip Pulldowns 4x10 (increase weight every set - IWES)
One Arm DB Rows 4x10 (IWES)
T-Bar Rows 5x15,12,10,10,8 (IWES)
Barbell Rows 3x10
Seated Cable Rows 3x10 (IWES)
Deadlifts 3x10,6,3 (IWES)
Hypers 3x10

Rest was kept at 1-2 min.

My strength is increasing daily.  My bodyweight is increasing.  kCals have been reduced by 20%.  Read that again...
I can chalk this up to cleaning out entirely, my receptors and adrenal cortex were fried.  Everything is better right now performance, sleep, growth -100% cleaned out.  

 Miller time.**

** 2 scoops hydro whey, creatine, gatorade (Cutler and Centopani's "no fancypants" choice of carbs. LOL)
BED.  Did my impression of a rock in bed.  Nice, rested and I earned this day off today.


----------



## AtomAnt

Another day in furlough-ville... Went and got my bloodwork done this morning and the nurse had all these training questions for me cuz "it looked like I workout" lol I essentially gave her a free workout consultation... I dunno, when shit is shitty, it feels good to help out others and brings me up a little bit

Chest, shoulders and tris today.  Had a crazy pump going on 

Flat neutral DB Press (15-20RP) up 5lbs 12+5+3
Scoop Flye WM 23reps
Nautilus Machine Shoulder press (15-20RP) 11+5+3
Side Lateral WM 21reps
Deadskulls (15-20RP) Up 10lbs 12+5+2
O/H Triceps Ext WM

I'll get back on here on Sunday evening.  Going skydiving this weekend!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh no a flying Gnome!  I love skydiving..  id go everyday.want to wing suit it but no balls yet..on pct..

Had a great shoulder session 
First 30 min on an eliptical to get me going
Thera band internal rotator work for 15mi
Then on to fatigueing rear, side ,and front delts
before some standing db presses , rack presses ending the day.
Hope everyone has a great weekend..


----------



## tripletotal

First this, then that...


----------



## caladin

Putting the forearms and hands through the paces!

1. CAPTAINS OF CRUSH (TRAINER) 	2X10
2. CAPTAINS OF CRUSH (#1)		4XFailure
3. EXTENSOR BANDS		 	3 X Failure
4. TITANS TELEGRAPH KEY 	3 X 10 THUMB


A1) Thor's hammer supination/pronation
4x10 per side
Slow and controlled movements
90 seconds rest

B1)  Fat Bar Behind the Back Barbell Wrist Curls
3x10
Hold peak contraction 2 seconds on each rep
75 seconds rest 

B2) Wrist roller
4 x "up and down"
75 seconds rest

C1) Radial flexion*
3 x 10
30 seconds rest 

C2) Ulnar flexion*
3 x 10
30 seconds rest


----------



## Ironbuilt

Triple wheres the grub .?. I had some love burgers x  6 today

Took sat off and chatted with my best friend on how we fix
 certain situations thru email, text or voicemail.. We think it works! 
Sunday is leg day..  Quads video as warm up..


----------



## turbobusa

Hello Bricks hang out buddies. Managed a little bi/tri work yesterday.
Thank you IB and  Grim.    Been a little tired lately.
Thats ok though as i'm going to regain my focus and bring it up.
I hope all of you are having a nice sunday. My bears have to deal with the saints today. That will be tough.  Funny thing is I like N.O. too.
Smile- we are only here for a short while. Keep strong for those you love and yourself as well. The iron is awesome for mind and body .    Thx , T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Clank Time!   Hittting gym for pregame legs...Seahawks out east playing the colts... 10am pac time.


----------



## turbobusa

Hit forearms calves and something I have not done for many years -neck work.
Sometimes ya get what ya need...Clank time       I like that... T


----------



## turbobusa

Where's the brickster?    T


----------



## Thunder46

Back and chest today
10 sets of 10 db press
10 sets of 10 pull-ups
still having to baby the presses till shoulder is completely healed so no crazy weight just higher volume. threw 5 sets of calf raises in at the end my calves suck so doing some sets with every other workout


----------



## thebrick

Hey guys! Made it back in town last night! Had a great time in the sun! Ate too much, got too much sun, drank some tequila. It was perfect. Did not touch a weight the entire time. First week off I have had in 6 months so I didn't feel guilty.

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE BIRTHDAY WELL WISHES! Time goes too damn fast! But! I might have been the best looking old sack of shit on the beach  LOL!!!

Good to see everyone is hitting it hard!!  I couldn't stand it anymore so I trained legs today. Chest is on the agenda for Monday! I'm ready!

Let's do this brothers!


----------



## AtomAnt

Awesome weekend!

Hit back on Saturday...but here is the highlight


13,500 feet of Adrenaline! - YouTube


----------



## thebrick

Atom! That vid was awesome!! Were you nervous? Very cool! Looks like you had a blast!! Way to go brother!


----------



## turbobusa

Ballsomatic!  Damn AA !   Hey i'm heading to the gym in a sec.
Gonna do some more arm work.   Thx . T


----------



## Thunder46

Thats insane AA !!!!!!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom! That vid was awesome!! Were you nervous? Very cool! Looks like you had a blast!! Way to go brother!



I used to be so afraid of heights and I've done roller coasters and stuff but I wanted to see if I could handle this. I honestly wasn't nervous. I think I got a little nervous getting on the plane because I knew there was no going back then but once we got in the air you don't realize how high you are because there is really no point of reference. Once you get to the door it is just boom! GO! And then you feel like you are floating. You can't tell how fast you are going at all but you basically fall from 13,500 ft to around 5,000 ft in a minute. 

As far as training goes, legs today.  Felt tired as hell and took a little longer rest between exercises and sets.

Seated calves 5 x 10-12 superset with
Seated leg curls 5 x 12

Russian knee curls (15-20rp) up ten lbs 9+4+2

BB squats up 5 lbs on all sets 1x10, 1x8, 2x6

Leg press WM drop set

Leg extension drop set

Back to work tomorrow, but not getting paid. I was called in a deemed an essential employee

Keep on crushing it turbo!!!!

Thunder, if you ever have the chance do it!!! The adrenaline rush is out if this world. The only downside is the harness when you do spins with the parachute open. Holy shit, I thought my balls were gonna pop


----------



## thebrick

I'll leave the skydiving for you Atom,  LOL!  Awesome post though!

Hit chest today, I was off a little after a week of vacation living but it felt great. Looking forward to back tomorrow.


----------



## tripletotal

Great video. Looked like you had a blast. 

I'm back on a real cycle again so hitting it hard to make use of the help.

Will be 5 days: upper/lower/rest/upper/lower/full (upper focus)/rest

Focusing on compound movements. We'll see what can be gained in 3 months.


----------



## AtomAnt

Have fun triple and grow like beast!

I took a pic of my logbook, this is what it should look.... 

Yeah, that is blood, mixed with sweat and chalk


----------



## kubes

Trained back this morning with bi's.
Lat pull downs 5x15 super set dumbbell curls

Free motion pull downs 5x15 superset hammer strength curls

Seated rows 5x15 superset preacher curls

Reverse peck deck 5x15 superset cable curls 

Crazy pump and off to work


----------



## AtomAnt

Going a little high rep Jim? BTW, nice to see you on genx!

Chest shoulders and tris this AM (last workout listed in the pics above)

Incline Smith Bench (15-20RP) 12+5+3 beat LT (last time)
Scoop Fly WM went up 5lbs 18reps
Db Shoulder Press (20-30RP) 14+7+4 beat LT by 5 reps
Side Lateral WM (21reps) then very short ROM rear delt raises (this is Meadows thing)
Triceps Dips (15-20RP) went up 10lbs 9+4+2 these are so freaking tough after doing the DB presses
O/H triceps Ext WM drop set Sick pump

I'm back in work, but no idea when I'll get paid....


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Going a little high rep Jim? BTW, nice to see you on genx!



Thanks bro.... Yeah at 42 i just cant lift the heavy weights the way i used to day in and day out. I still like to go heavy from time to time to change it up but i am just doing the heavier sets once a month or so. I still fatigue the muscle to total failure on almost every set and i love the pump


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Thanks bro.... Yeah at 42 i just cant lift the heavy weights the way i used to day in and day out. I still like to go heavy from time to time to change it up but i am just doing the heavier sets once a month or so. I still fatigue the muscle to total failure on almost every set and i love the pump



Well the studies have shown heavy and light weight both stimulate hypertrophy.  It is about generating muscular damage through an increased/changed stimulus... Which we call progressive overload 

If you've seen in my training, I do the WMs and they seem to get me that pump I am looking for.

Something I don't post, but want to make note of with my training is that after all of the regular RP sets, I do a drop set.  Most of the time is is two drops and I do two RP sets at each drop... You wanna talk about fatigue? That is some intense shit!


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Well the studies have shown heavy and light weight both stimulate hypertrophy.  It is about generating muscular damage through an increased/changed stimulus... Which we call progressive overload
> 
> If you've seen in my training, I do the WMs and they seem to get me that pump I am looking for.
> 
> Something I don't post, but want to make note of with my training is that after all of the regular RP sets, I do a drop set.  Most of the time is is two drops and I do two RP sets at each drop... You wanna talk about fatigue? That is some intense shit!



Funny you say that about drop sets. I do the same thing. Almost every set is a drop set. I like doing it that way so I don't need to use a spotter . As I have gotten older I have found that having a training partner just slows me down. All I need is an iPod with my headphones and I am happy


----------



## turbobusa

Ok . Leaving for legs . I'm looking to turn it up a notch or two. 
Will holler back when done. Smash that shit like ya mean it!!
T


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Funny you say that about drop sets. I do the same thing. Almost every set is a drop set. I like doing it that way so I don't need to use a spotter . As I have gotten older I have found that having a training partner just slows me down. All I need is an iPod with my headphones and I am happy



I feel the same way.  I train a pretty good pace and with the rest-pauses and drop sets a partner would be such a hindrance to my work.  

We seem to have th same kind of mindset...Hit it hard and intense and destroy the muscle as efficiently as possible and get the fuck out.  



turbobusa said:


> Ok . Leaving for legs . I'm looking to turn it up a notch or two.
> Will holler back when done. Smash that shit like ya mean it!!
> T



YEAHHHHHHHHH buddyyyyyyy!!!!!:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam straight Turbousa because  i was about to call QDs to make sure you were there.
Monday was a low carb lookin flat as heck chest day.. Unfortunately i have some legal action i need to pursue so will be a rest with stress day and i dislike it already..  i feel good on my pct as like Grim states as i too personally in receptor over load especuially at my age.. i gotta get ripped to fish and flex as i reel., correct turbobusa?  Talk to u guys later tonite..live it up!


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah I'd give today a doozy in the scheme of getting back to it. 
High rep exts and leg curls . I then went to leg press 6-7 sets 
ranging from 700-1300lbs . next right to slo mo tut hacks ouch ouch ouch!
Back to hams and some hgeavier sets of plate loaded seated imediatley
to light feat high ham targeted legs presses for some reps.
Nothing really heavy or overlly intense but it;s coming. 
I will be putting some wt on my back for some light break in squatting next session I hope. Sat and shot the shit with Ed. Guy has the best stories and all true.Starting to come back to life..   Hope you guys have a great day . Mine is starting pretty good. Wifes off work next couple days . Gotta go eat and get laid now. Thx  , T..


----------



## thebrick

Had a great back session today. My training partner helped me with forced reps. Went well considering I was off last week. Maybe I should consider more time off occasionally. Plus, my job has me real stressed so I was ready to burn some adrenaline.


----------



## kubes

It's hard to take time off from the gym but its good for your body bro  I know you already know this but I bet it felt great going back


----------



## kubes

Chest day today changed things up a bi's

Bench 5x8-12 225 skull crushers for trios

Free weight flys 5x12 65 lb dumbbells dips

Peck deck 5x15 tri kick backs

Free motion incline flys tricep push downs

Decided to go a little heavier today after chatting with atom  felt great but will probably go a bit lighter for the next couple weeks but it was great to shock the muscles


----------



## turbobusa

Looks like you guys are on point this week. Cool.  Today will be PT in about 20 mins.No gym . Taking granddaughter (2) to catch some bluegills and crappies.
Have a feeling by night I'll have some good delayed onset in the legs from yesterday. AA I really dig your all encompassing style of traing the various
muscle and vascular componants. red/white   fast/slow/ volume/intensity.
That was always my way to in really productive gym times. I'm heading in that direction again as I heal. I do have enough healing time to slap slimey lawyers around right now though.  N/J  (not joking)   Holler back at cha's later.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks Turbo... I guess I've learned a lot despite my age.  I do my best to absorb the information presented and listen to what my body likes...

Anyway, today was a killer forearms, bis and back session.  I was up kind of late after class and didn't have much sleep (bed at 1AM woke up at 4:30AM) but I was at the gym by 5:15AM and ready to rock...  

Pinwheel Curls (20-30RP) 14+6+4 beat LT by 3 reps
Incline DB Curls (15-20RP) up 5lbs 9+4+2
Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns (15-20RP) went up 1 plate 9+4+2
Rack Deads 5x 5-7 got 7 reps on all sets time to move up
Freemotion 1-arm wide pulldown WM 22reps
Freemotion 1 arm cable row WM 21 reps
Spider Curl WM 20 reps

I called Quest Diagnostics about my bloodwork and they said they would not have all of my bloodwork done until the 14th! WTF!?! I guess they have to send away some labs and have them double checked.  Oh well


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off today. Three good ones in a row. Tomorrow... shoulders and traps.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Clank clank clank.. Back/ traps at 11pm- 1 am .. Metal night as we lock the doors and get down and dirty  with iron my bruthas. 
Last day knock on wood for court tomorrow. I love paying 15$ a day for court parking ..it's USA's  finest business!


----------



## AtomAnt

IB, that sounds like a badass time! (in the gym - not court lol)

Legs today...and I puked doing SLDLs
Leg press Calfs did 4 sets 12, 12, 11, 10 
Lying Leg Curls 4 x10-12: 12, 11, 11, 10
Leg Press went up 20lbs on all sets 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and my widowmaker
DC style Pyramid SLDLs went 205-225-245-265-285 (failed at 3 reps - done)
Puking was in effect at this point lol

The I stretched

Gonna pimp out Raj's forum: Generation X Bodybuilding - GenerationXBodybuilding.com


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning Bricksters finest!!!!!!!!!!AA keep on keepin on ! Brick suck up the recovery essentials! IB just keep focused on the task at hand and we'll kick it on the phone after.Ok I'm heading for the gym. Arms and misc. legs still sore from monday.  I'm for sure heading for Rajjins forum when I calm down after the gym. I'll be back here sometime later. Peace ... which is by the way  very cool............. .    Thx    , T...............


----------



## moparfreak360

Leg day for me

Started off with calves on the seated leg press and hit 4 sets

Seated hams for 4 sets of this 10-20 pyramiding the weight up

Leg press 4 sets. 25,18,15,10. Pyramiding weight up 90 pounds each set.

Linear hack press 3 sets of 10-12

Smith lunge (by this time I was dizzy and only got 2 sad sets)

Finished with some light leg exts

Got out and realized I did all this In 45 mins so maybe next time I'll slow it down and not get dizzy lol


----------



## thebrick

Good shoulder workout today. My old training partner and I linked up for a good one. Having a good spot makes all the difference for me. Pushes me for those extra few lbs and reps


----------



## turbobusa

Decent arm day for this early back. Had a good day all around  .
IB messed it up . No attorney golf after all... ... 
Be legs tomorrow or saturday .Decide in the am. 
Thx , T...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol ^^^ I saved u Turbobusa from getting holed also by crooked no good city attorneys..
All day in court, drank 5 coffee de negro , 3 cans of rootbeer, and ate 10 bags of snacks from conciere snack area, cause I paid 2000$ for 4 hour rental of a table and 5 chairs..
Hittin gym now for arm day/ night as I am sleep deprived and can't sleep . Got my sweet potato t..  See u guys fri..


----------



## kubes

Shoulder day
Hammer strength military presses 5-12
Side lateral raises 5x20-25
Front lateral raises 5x20
Reverse peck deck 5x12

Shoulders are on fire!!! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice little chest, shoulders and tri session...

Incline DB Bench (15-20RP) up 5lbs 9+5+3
Scoop Fly WM 20reps
Behind Neck Smith Shoulder Press (15-20RP) up 5lbs 12+6+3
Side Lateral WM 21reps
Close Grip Smith bench (normally this is decline but I couldn't grab a bench to do decline) (15-20RP) 10+5+3
Overhead Triceps Ext WM drop set  - just smoked those tris

Freaking pouring like anything here.  Couldn't even see the rooad when I left the gym and had to sit in my car. 

Found myself a new protein from a company owned by one of the members on this site.  They are a sponsor over on Generationxbodybuilding.com it is quite possibly the best tasting protein I have ever used and the blend is incredible: Hydrolyzed whey isolate, whey isolate microfiltrated, micellar casein and egg white protein.  The texture is rich and smooth and the taste will blow you away (i got blueberry muffin).


----------



## AtomAnt

moparfreak360 said:


> Leg day for me
> 
> Started off with calves on the seated leg press and hit 4 sets
> 
> Seated hams for 4 sets of this 10-20 pyramiding the weight up
> 
> Leg press 4 sets. 25,18,15,10. Pyramiding weight up 90 pounds each set.
> 
> Linear hack press 3 sets of 10-12
> 
> Smith lunge (by this time I was dizzy and only got 2 sad sets)
> 
> Finished with some light leg exts
> 
> Got out and realized I did all this In 45 mins so maybe next time I'll slow it down and not get dizzy lol



You gotta post more Mopar!  

I know you are on a boat, but shit, it is always good to hear from you.


----------



## moparfreak360

Well I'm home now....I try to kill my little moosles while I'm home anyway haha......in a week it will be back to my prison style training though


----------



## thebrick

Well, its Friday and that means its time for the gun show in Bricktown. About to hit the door and make that happen.


----------



## turbobusa

Just got home from PT followed by the gym . Hit some neck work yes I said neck work.Some grip and forearm light calves. . It's beautiful out today.
You guys check out Rajj's site? killer. I know AA and brick have as well as grim .
Rest of ya's have a look see . Our kind of place ... Thx , T..


----------



## jacked391

Back/bi today

Bent over bb row wm set, 5x12

Seated cable row   5x12

V bar pulldown 5x12

Bb shrug 5x12

Hyper ext. 5x20

Stand alt db curl wm set 1 set rp
Alt hammer curl 1set rp


Bb curl lying against incline start top lower down 1set rp


----------



## turbobusa

No gym other than stopping in to see whats happening. Its pop pop day for me .
Wife has to work som i'm getting my grand daughter this afternoon. 
So i'll be hearing pop pop all afternoon/evening. Thats what my really young grand kids call me. The older ones call me Poppa.. all the money in the world 
can't buy that feeling..  Gonna pack in some carbos today along with some good protein. looking for a good leg assault tomorrow. Soreness just now left my legs from last monday.  Hope you guys have a great day.
. THX    T..........


----------



## thebrick

I am taking the day off from lifting. Got some things around the house that need to get done. Somebody's gotta do it and it looks like its me. Beautiful fall day to cut grass at least.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Day off for me too!!  Went to college football game today all day  and had a tailgating blast of a time eating every thing but the paper plate and the beer cup . But took a loss and bowed down to Oregon which Jim is going to taunt me legally.. Lol.24-45... Im glad u were daddy daycare Turbobusa. I was too tossing the football with my friends kids.. For some reason they love to pick on me and be in my hip pocket when I see them. Pretty cool the unconditional love they were raised on once they remembered me from. 2 yrs ago..  Sunday I gotta get the house ready as I'm a friends kids dad for 3 days ..should be interesting dropping him at school. Gossip will fly that's for sure from other parents haven seen  a loud yetty  with someone elses kid.. .


----------



## turbobusa

Damn ! there ya are sunshine.... Had me and wife wondering. 
Ok getting ready for legs in a few. Looking for the doozy.
May be seeing how the saftey bar treats me today. i'll do that late in the 
w/o to insure a good lube . Hope all are having a great day. afternoons 
gonna be pumpkin carving with my grandaughter. Hey holler at me later uncle buck (IB).  Ok trying to get my psysch on . talk later. T


----------



## turbobusa

Ah doozy achieved. I'll be feeling that in the morning been knocking down some steak tar tar . Carved pumkins with the grand daughter.
Man what a finish for pats vs. saints. Ib doing his mr french imitation .
arms in the am . Have agood night and week ahead. Thx  T....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Yeah I'm carvin a pumpkin just to fry the seeds so my loads bigger for my girlfriend .. This kid I'm tryin to teach manners is gettin tied up. He tells me he has early release from school.. Noon!  WTF ? So yeah dad forgot to tell uncle buck that.. But he's got a birthday party after so him and I ran to store for a gift card for the girl so he's has a hookup in 2 yrs.. Lol.

Clank clank for shoulders today.  Im more cut than I've been since Ohhh. Hell can't remember.. Lol.  Met my island chica for the hawk game and she was hanging on Ib like a fly on a steak and I miss her ...  Sorry T u got no tits..


----------



## turbobusa

That kid's gonna make you really glad to be the uncle . Nice when you can return them to the rightful "owners".. LOL.. Hey you know I have not seen Bernard or Jess since 4th of july..  OK getting ready for some arm and misc 
work. Still very conservative as I know this shoulder has a ways to go to heal.
The rest of you guys have a great day and start to yor week. 
Brick ya get rested up? AA I;'m trying to bring my focus level up to yours
ya  freak....Check back in a while.  Thx   T.............


----------



## thebrick

Morning freaks! I had a great wheels workout yesterday. I was fired up for some reason. Walked into the gym and tore it up. Might have been the Starbucks  LOL The whole time I was training I noticed a 20-something guy over on the squat rack. Had the bar loaded to #345. I kid you not, in the hour I did an entire workout, this kid did maybe 4-5 sets, of just a couple reps each set. The rest of the time he sat there dicking around with his phone. I wanted to walk over and say... there's reason you don't look like you train much   LOL
Today is chest after lunch. Lets make some noise this week brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

Nice bi'tri work out. Couple guys in getting ready for wpf worlds on nov 2nd.
Vinnie @220 takking a few easy 615-620 reps on the bench. 
Eddie cone squatting a set of 8 reps @540. Each rep perfect like a machine.
Guess that have the hip replacements down pat.  Anyway still being conservative with any upper body work which at this point is just arms 
other than abs. good work out.    Glad to hear ya rocked it brick.
Thx  T......
on


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeppp!! Back at it on leg day monday . After warmin up with sets of ext and hammys ..Hit the leg press for some nice sets of 20 plates and drop setted for  two three sets and on to barbell lunges outside across the parking lot and man was i smoked..Hit some calves cause they are a favorite as always..
Did some stretching and some foam roller work because daddys gonna feel it tonite..  keep rippin it up gents!!


----------



## AtomAnt

Looks like you guys are all doing great!!! That makes me really happy...

So just a quick little update.

Awesome weekend up the poconos with my girlfriend. Got to meet my mom and her significant other (guy is pretty much my father) and my grandparents.  my mom and my girlfriend hit it off so that was awesome.  We drive around in a maserati all weekend too! Had some incredible food too! We did a wine trail up there as well and I ended up getting a case lol

We (meaning my girl and I) still trained as normal. We went to my old gym and she got to meet the guy who got me first started. I had a SICK legg session today.

Seated Calfs 2 sets of deep stretching sets DC style
Standing Calf 5 sets all varying tempos and doing pauses at the bottom and top
Seated leg curls 2 high rep sets to get a little blood going
Standing Leg curls 5 sets of 12 reps with a pause at the bottom and 1 sec contraction at the top
Hack Squats all sets to absolute failure and then 2 partials 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and then a WM drop set.  Did 4 drop after the regular 20 rep WM
Then Leg Extensions.  did two sets to failure then on the thir one I went to failure then did as many partials as I could at each weight all the way up the rack then went all the way back down to 10lbs

I was SMOKED!


----------



## kubes

Had a great training session... Back and bicepts haven't changed my training cause I am still gaining. Was able to lift heavier this morning and the weights felt light!! Gonna run with this fir a few more weeks till the gains slow


----------



## AtomAnt

Chest, shoulders and tris this morning.  I was seriously tired as all hell this morning and I think I slept through my alarm because I got up about 15minutes after it was supposed to go off.

I took me a few minutes to get my ass moving and get to the gym, but once I got my blood flowing it was clobbering time!

Flat Neutral DB press (15-20rp) up 5 lbs 9+5+2 - Pretty good, felt strong
Scoop Fly WM sick set! Was burning like all hell
Nautilus Plate Loaded Shoulder Press (15-20rp) up 10lbs 10+5+2 - Impressed with my progress
Side Lateral WM got 22 reps then did partials at a higher weight then did a super light weight for as many reps as possible. Pump was unreal
Dead Skulls (15-20rp) Went up 5 lbs 10+5+2 another awesome set
Overhead Tri Ext WM Got 25reps then did subsequent drops doing as many reps as possible

Got my bloodwork back and all looks good with the exception of MCH and MCHC.  Strange, right? 

My testosterone also came back LOW (201ng/dL total testosterone with a normal Free testosterone level of 71.8 pg/mL).  I did wait a full week after my last injection when I normally wait 5 days, so that is why.  

Now it is time to get swole!!!


----------



## tri-terror

Man, I got pumped as fuck watching Lee Priest win the Universe this last weekend.  That's a quality physique that I seek to emulate right there.
Hit back and chest last night.  Hard.  Warmed up for a few sets on decline bench and then hit 345x8 and 295 for 10.  Grabbed my mag grip handle and nailed three sets of close grip pulldowns.  235x6 200x7 and 160 for 10.
Did one set of bodyweight Gironda dips for 14 reps.  Lastly knocked out three sets of wide grip cable rows, 220 200 and 180lbs, forgot to count reps on the first set so just said fuck it on the last two also!  they were all over 10 though.  I think...


----------



## thebrick

Morning fellow gym rats! Sounds like we are hitting it! Rev'in it up for my favorite workout.... BACK! Grass feed beef for lunch then deadlifting it baby! Oh! did I mention a shot of caffeine?


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> Man, I got pumped as fuck watching Lee Priest win the Universe this last weekend.  That's a quality physique that I seek to emulate right there.
> Hit back and chest last night.  Hard.  Warmed up for a few sets on decline bench and then hit 345x8 and 295 for 10.  Grabbed my mag grip handle and nailed three sets of close grip pulldowns.  235x6 200x7 and 160 for 10.
> Did one set of bodyweight Gironda dips for 14 reps.  Lastly knocked out three sets of wide grip cable rows, 220 200 and 180lbs, forgot to count reps on the first set so just said fuck it on the last two also!  they were all over 10 though.  I think...



Tri, what is your training style like?  I know it is low volume more HIT style...but I am curious.


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing but a headcold and some rest today.. Pt for the shoulder tomorrow.
Trying to be patient . Have not trained chest back or shoulders since spring.
Least legs are responding and arms too. Hope by dec for some light upper body. Have great day tomorrow. Thx T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Right on Atom.. you needed that for the bs the governments been doing to you brutha.. thanks for sharing a fun time..
Jims back at it..cool.. hes always upbeat which i like  ..
Right  on Brick !  Man do i love a shot of a smokey coffee bean in a espresso shot to perk me up....and not just because the barista is the bikini variety at 7am.lol..
You are right on.Tri Terror.. killer show brutha..glad u are going after it after your hospitol stint..cool man..
Turbobusa u just need to take a break. I can run the world alone for a day ..  
Blasted back on a 2 hour  break and been really seeing some great odd changes i cant explain.lol.. i feel like a wound up little kid because a huge anchor of 4 yrs was cut off..  
Appreciate all listening to me complain since ive joined and now i can live and train without a camera following me so weights are flying up..!  Have a good am . Two more days of uncle buck T..lol..


----------



## kubes

Good morning
Just got home from the gym... Another great training day. Chest and tri's.... The weights are still moving up and feeling lighter so that's great news.
Warmed up with cable flys and tri kick backs

Moved to incline bench 5x8 super set skull crushers 5x12
Peck deck slow controlled movements 5x15 superset dips
Free motion incline flys 5x12 superset tri push downs
Decline flys 5x12 superset reverse pull downs 

Every set to failure with about 1 minute rest between each superset. 30 minutes of treadmill and off to work


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Nothing but a headcold and some rest today.. Pt for the shoulder tomorrow.
> Trying to be patient . Have not trained chest back or shoulders since spring.
> Least legs are responding and arms too. Hope by dec for some light upper body. Have great day tomorrow. Thx T



Damn Turbo, I hope you start feeling better brother... get some rest and get back to it.  



jim230027 said:


> Good morning
> Just got home from the gym... Another great training day. Chest and tri's.... The weights are still moving up and feeling lighter so that's great news.
> Warmed up with cable flys and tri kick backs
> 
> Moved to incline bench 5x8 super set skull crushers 5x12
> Peck deck slow controlled movements 5x15 superset dips
> Free motion incline flys 5x12 superset tri push downs
> Decline flys 5x12 superset reverse pull downs
> 
> Every set to failure with about 1 minute rest between each superset. 30 minutes of treadmill and off to work



You've been killing it Jim! I love it :headbang:

I don't think I'd be able to do the chest and tri supersets... I'd be too smoked.  More power to you.

How do you like some of those FreeMotion machines? I use a few of them as well.  I love the single arm wide pulldown and I drive my elbows down into my hips when doing them.  It seems to really work on back width. 

Today was forearms, bis and back.  I felt good when I woke up this morning and was ready to roll:

Hammer curls (20-30rp) 16+8+5 time to move up
BB Curls (15-20RP) 11+6+4 time to move up again!
Nautilus Plate Loaded Pulldown (15-20RP) went up 30lbs 10+4+2 not bad
BB Bent Row goal is 5x5 went up 20lbs got 7 reps on sets 1 and 2 and 6 on the rest...moving up on this again
Freemotion single arm pulldown WM 22 reps
freemotion single arm row WM 20reps
Spider Curl WM 23reps

I was torched! 

ICL blast is in full effect brothers...


----------



## tri-terror

AtomAnt said:


> Tri, what is your training style like?  I know it is low volume more HIT style...but I am curious.



Check out my article in the newsletter, that is pretty much how I train all year.  But to sum it up I hit most muscles once a week, if I feel good like I can go in and smash it I'll train a muscle again in the same week.

I do 3-5 working sets per muscle all to failure.  Sometimes I pre exhaust with an iso exercise.  Much of the time I just start heavy and decrease the weight for subsequent sets or exercises.  My chest/back workout I posted above is a pretty typical training day.  Sometimes I switch up the split though.


----------



## kubes

Atom 
I will sneak a few pictures of the free motion machines tomorrow. I really like using them as finishers. We have quit a few at a couple if the gyms I train at. We have a fly free motion, lat pull down, shoulder press and one other one. Hammer strength are great 2. It's really nice fir me to have a good balance of free weights with some good machines to finish things off with  thanks for the encouragement brother! Sure helps us keep motivated!


----------



## thebrick

3 good ones in a row so I am resting today. Back went great yesterday.... Deads, then drop set t-bar rows, hammer rows, pull downs. All heavy. Ones that make you smile and burn.

Keep it rolling brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit chest on Monday.  Wasn't as inspired, schedule's a bit screwy this week - but weights were all up and in many cases so were reps from week prior.  Funny (almost real bad) story is last Friday I did legs and was stronger than I've been in ages - literally years.  Sat down after doing hammies to start quads and on the first warmup set, first rep I contracted my quad so hard (thought weight was gonna feel a lot heavier) that the pad left my shin and I narrowly avoided having my nose broken by it.  I LOLd but that was fucked up.
Proceeded to crush everything in my path, skipped last exercise as knees felt tight and didn't want to chance anything.  Stretching and foam rolling proved I was just tight and not overused/injured/etc.  Love taht shit.  Taking tonight off, with my kids tonight, fun stuff, book fairs, etc.  Tomorrow resumes schedule with back.  Can't wait for that shit son!  Training frequency is by feel at this point and paying off in spades.  Stay good brothers.
G.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> 3 good ones in a row so I am resting today. Back went great yesterday.... Deads, then drop set t-bar rows, hammer rows, pull downs. All heavy. Ones that make you smile and burn.
> 
> Keep it rolling brothers!



Good deal Bricker! Keep on keepin' on!!!



jim230027 said:


> Atom
> I will sneak a few pictures of the free motion machines tomorrow. I really like using them as finishers. We have quit a few at a couple if the gyms I train at. We have a fly free motion, lat pull down, shoulder press and one other one. Hammer strength are great 2. It's really nice fir me to have a good balance of free weights with some good machines to finish things off with  thanks for the encouragement brother! Sure helps us keep motivated!



Yeah, I use mine as the widowmaker finishers.. My main gym has nautilus plate loaded machines but one the is a little further away has a ton of the badass hammer strength.



tri-terror said:


> Check out my article in the newsletter, that is pretty much how I train all year.  But to sum it up I hit most muscles once a week, if I feel good like I can go in and smash it I'll train a muscle again in the same week.
> 
> I do 3-5 working sets per muscle all to failure.  Sometimes I pre exhaust with an iso exercise.  Much of the time I just start heavy and decrease the weight for subsequent sets or exercises.  My chest/back workout I posted above is a pretty typical training day.  Sometimes I switch up the split though.



Yeah, I haven't got around to reading the whole newsletter yet.  

As I posted over on GXB, we have a very similar philosophy with regards to volume and intensity, although I prefer to Rest-Pause many exercises and reduce the number of sets.


----------



## tri-terror

I have nothing against rest pausing and I do do it from time to time, but I think my brain is just not wired right for it...
I feel like I always leave a little left in the tank for the second and third pauses...

When I do it "my" way, I feel pretty confident that I gave all I could.  Then I only rest long enough to get my wind back and I'm back at it with less weight or on to the next exercise, so while it's not quite like a rest/pause, it is very fast pace.
I feel training like this is also great for your metabolism because of the EPOC.  After a 35 min workout like this I am fucking SPENT and can hardly breath.


----------



## kubes

It's important to figure what works best for you and run with it. Kind of like your food! If you dot like what you are doing its going to be harder to stay on track. Sounds like you have found the way you like tri. I like the idea as well cause your   Getting in some extra cardio too.


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> I have nothing against rest pausing and I do do it from time to time, but I think my brain is just not wired right for it...
> I feel like I always leave a little left in the tank for the second and third pauses...
> 
> When I do it "my" way, I feel pretty confident that I gave all I could.  Then I only rest long enough to get my wind back and I'm back at it with less weight or on to the next exercise, so while it's not quite like a rest/pause, it is very fast pace.
> I feel training like this is also great for your metabolism because of the EPOC.  After a 35 min workout like this I am fucking SPENT and can hardly breath.



Tri, maybe I'll play around with your style in the future.  Right now I kind of found  my training groove so to speak... I feel crippled after each session and love it.  

With that in mind, today was the holy day day of the week, we all know this as SQUAT DAY!!!!! I used to hate doing squats, now I fucking love them.  I;m getting down pretty deep and just crushing it!  For only weighing a shade over 140, I am not doing too shabby... I hit 330 for 7 reps today

The entire session looked like this:

Seated Calves 4x12 (using a 10 second stretch)
Seated Leg Curls 4x12 (went up 10 lbs and still got 12)
Russian Knee Curls (15-20RP) used same weight as last time 10+6+3 got 4 more reps! 
Squats 1x10 (295) 1x8 (310) 2x6 (330) got 7 reps on my last set
Cybex Leg press Challenge Set/WM got 22 reps with the same weight as last time
Leg Extension Drop set 5 drops 

Completely torched and my upper back is sooooo sore from yesterday! 

So far ICL's gear is treating me good


----------



## turbobusa

On the run. Heading out right now for quick arm session.
Was sick as hell after a "buffett" session yesterday after noon.
Puked, shit, slept. GTG this morn. Have great one . 
Ib call home......  T


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> ...
> 
> With that in mind, today was the *holy* day day of the week, we all know this as SQUAT DAY!!!!!



That's right, GET IN THE HOLE!

Last time I trained squats with a partner he freaked out when I started pausing at the bottom on each set's last couple reps.  "I'm not stuck bro, it's alright."  Grabs me again...
Last set he got all too close up in my shit when I grabbed the bar off the pins and I stepped on his foot, glad it didn't screw me up too much.  Asked him afterwards how 500+ (me and the weight) felt on his foot. LOL
He backed off that set


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> That's right, GET IN THE HOLE!
> 
> Last time I trained squats with a partner he freaked out when I started pausing at the bottom on each set's last couple reps.  "I'm not stuck bro, it's alright."  Grabs me again...
> Last set he got all too close up in my shit when I grabbed the bar off the pins and I stepped on his foot, glad it didn't screw me up too much.  Asked him afterwards how 500+ (me and the weight) felt on his foot. LOL
> He backed off that set



HAHAHAHA! 

I squat with a powerlifting stance... I know it isn't the best thing to do for quad size, but that is why I do other exercises too.  I know my ass has definitely gotten more shapely from squatting this style haha The extra muscle gives my girl something to grab onto for the extra push


----------



## The Grim Repper

LOL!
I was actually hesitant to click 'like'.


----------



## The Grim Repper

My stance is a bit narrow, I really feel it hit the rectus femoris - akin to a hack with a a tighter foot placement.  All this hip flexion due to that stance is what contributes to the tightness I experience toward outer upper thigh which can cause referred pain, so I foam roll my blues away after I demolish my quads.
I absolutely love doing high, wide leg presses to hit hammies and adductors.  I think those and Jeffersons have made a big difference for me these past few  months for inner thigh development.


----------



## kubes

Nice work bro's! Nice to see everyone hitting the iron hard  rest day today for me much needed. Good nights sleep and I am fired up and ready to go. Can't wait to get back in the gym in the am. It's important to rest harder than you train though cause we know we do not grow in the gym. Atom I will try to get those pics tomorrow


----------



## turbobusa

Did some arm work today. Felt pretty good though i'm scary weak still 
from all the imobile down time. getting stronger every workout though. Legs tomorrow.  Ed Coan was in training at the same time. "light" dead work.
Mid 5's for an easy sets of 8. He took care of that thing for ya Grim. 
Have great day . Looks like lot's of guys in the groove. Cool. T.


----------



## thebrick

Back from shoulders and traps and chugging a protein shake w/some carbs. Went good. I don't go for max weight anymore. I've paid my dues. Goal now is to keep on keepin' on.

Turbo, muscle memory. When you can crank it up, it'll all come back in no time at all.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL.. U guys have gone loony!!  I had a day off and rested after being uncle buck for 4 days.. 
I'm gettin fitnik13 in here so you guys can help her ,and so she sees other peoples method of madness ..  so dont act like me.. I'm too kind.... Pct  still going well..


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> My stance is a bit narrow, I really feel it hit the rectus femoris - akin to a hack with a a tighter foot placement.  All this hip flexion due to that stance is what contributes to the tightness I experience toward outer upper thigh which can cause referred pain, so I foam roll my blues away after I demolish my quads.
> I absolutely love doing high, wide leg presses to hit hammies and adductors.  I think those and Jeffersons have made a big difference for me these past few  months for inner thigh development.



I bring my legs in close for all of my widowmakers.  But when i do my leg presses and hacks, my legs are real close together and I pound away.



Ironbuilt said:


> LOL.. U guys have gone loony!!  I had a day off and rested after being uncle buck for 4 days..
> I'm gettin fitnik13 in here so you guys can help her ,and so she sees other peoples method of madness ..  so dont act like me.. I'm too kind.... Pct  still going well..



Get your balls healthy IB :headbang:


----------



## tri-terror

Well Thurs. was an off day, but Wed I got good news.  I went to PT and actually got signed off to some actual leg exercises.  He just want's me to keep things in the 15 rep zone right now and nothing below parallel.  Plus I'm doing shit like side plank leg lifts and glute bridges on the daily.  Apparently getting my glutes stronger is a big priority...  Whatever, I just do what I'm told.
Also supposed to be doing more hamstring that quad work.

So I went to the gym Wed night and cranked out 2 sets of leg press with 1 plate per side then 2 sets with 2 and then 2 sets of one leg at a time with 20lbs.
Did 2 sets of bw squats for 10 reps.

Did laying and seated hamstring curls with 40 and 60lbs respectively, 4 sets of each for 15 reps.
Then I did a bunch of standing calf raises with a couple plates for a bunch of reps.

Arms tomorrow.  Maybe in the morning after work if I feel froggy.  Wanting to do something different for tris, so I may go back and give reverse grip benches a try.(in the smith machine)


----------



## AtomAnt

Tri, reverse grip BP in the smith is one of my favorite triceps exercises.  For some reason, I feel like I get more out of triceps when I am in the smith.  I think it is something to do with being able to safely get your arms in position to focus on your tris.

This morning was Chest, Shoulders and Tris.... Strengths is shooting up and away.  Must be that ICL kicking in...

Smith Incline Bench (15-20RP) went up 10lbs got 10+5+2
Scoop Fly WM 19reps
DB Shoulder Press (20-30RP) same weight as last time 17+9+5 crushed it!
Side Lateral WM 23reps
Triceps Dips (15-20RP) same weight got 11+5+2 not too shabby
Overhead Triceps Extension WM 24reps

Awesome pump and shoulders looked sick! Had that nice 3D pop to them

Stay tight fellas!


----------



## turbobusa

PT at 11 then straight to gym for legs.Struggling a bit with the loss of my pup two weeks ago yesterday. Same kind of dreary day.
Today i'm gonna get a good one.been kind of isolating lately not sure why..
T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> PT at 11 then straight to gym for legs.Struggling a bit with the loss of my pup two weeks ago yesterday. Same kind of dreary day.
> Today i'm gonna get a good one.been kind of isolating lately not sure why..
> T



Did I miss this?  I am sorry turbo...I know our pets are like family, especially dogs.  I refuse to like that post because it makes me sad... 

What do you do when you do an isolation workout for legs?  I mean there are only so many extensions and leg curls lol


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, very sorry to hear about your pup. Didn't know that and maybe I missed it somehow. Its normal to feel the way you do brother. Just hang in there. Move some iron if you are in the mood. Better times are coming soon.


----------



## kubes

Back in the gym today after a much needed rest..
Shoulder presses 5x12
Front lateral raises 5x20
Side lateral raises. 5x20
Shrugs 5x30-40
Finished off with reverse peck deck

Shoulders are on fire..... Nothing like hitting the entire area


----------



## turbobusa

So it's 1254 and i have not hit the gym yet. Leaving in a sec. Had pt at 11 and that girl worked the shit outta me. Heading out for legs . holler later
T


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Back in the gym today after a much needed rest..
> Shoulder presses 5x12
> Front lateral raises 5x20
> Side lateral raises. 5x20
> Shrugs 5x30-40
> Finished off with reverse peck deck
> 
> Shoulders are on fire..... Nothing like hitting the entire area



Dat dere is some high repness... I fucking love training shoulders.  You look so badass with a shoulder pump



turbobusa said:


> So it's 1254 and i have not hit the gym yet. Leaving in a sec. Had pt at 11 and *that girl worked the shit outta me*. Heading out for legs . holler later
> T


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Dat dere is some high repness... I fucking love training shoulders.  You look so badass with a shoulder pump



Yes certain muscle groups for me respond better to higher reps. With shoulders I think I can just tear up the muscle tissue better with high reps and the lateral raises it's just much easier to keep perfect firm with the lower weight. No point in lifting unless you are going to do it right


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ummm sorry guys I didnt want to relay Turbobusas sad day. I know it's not easy as I lost a crazy English bulldog to a eaten nike hightop. Yeah ate a shoe and u know.. 
Ummm.  I went and did legs too cause it's Friday leg day and I love it. 20 plate  angled leg press went up very smooth and I'm not so sure why. Lol.  
Preexausted with 8 sets various leg extentions and 12 sets of hamstring because im gonna make those bitches grow like no other.. Finished with walking db lunges for dat ass and quads and then 8 sets of calves. Seated and standing..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Ummm sorry guys I didnt want to relay Turbobusas sad day. I know it's not easy as I lost a crazy English bulldog to a eaten nike hightop. Yeah ate a shoe and u know..
> Ummm.  I went and did legs too cause it's Friday leg day and I love it. 20 plate  angled leg press went up very smooth and I'm not so sure why. Lol.
> Preexausted with 8 sets various leg extentions and 12 sets of hamstring because im gonna make those bitches grow like no other.. Finished with walking db lunges for dat ass and quads and then 8 sets of calves. Seated and standing..



Dayum brother, killed it.
I MIGHT get in for some legs tomorrow, but my gut's telling me to rest baby rest....back was great last night, easily becoming my favorite part to train at the moment.  It's beyond satisfying and my amount of volume would make Jay Cutler proud.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah I'm in some groove currently Grim .  T levels are stable now I think so dec 1 perhaps is takeoff.. Turbobusa wheres my love?


----------



## Ironbuilt

H e l l o ?    Blasted arms today , did some reverse grip bench and fried the tris, cable wide grip push downs, v rope push downs , and single arm cable kick backs with a hold at the top..  On to  Straight bar curls , incline db curls , HS plate loaded curls , Standing db hammer curls with a cheat set with some 80s to send me leaven out the door .. T nice chat..  hope u can cook turkey soon.. I got the sweet potatoes in my sack .
:food-smiley-013::sLo_BigBearHug::sport-smiley-002::sFun_jail:



Grim I fixed my smile area .. Lol.. See?


----------



## AtomAnt

Just got back from the gym... had to spend the day in Gettysburg for grad school.  Actually a pretty cool trip.  Hearing about the military strategy is fascinating, to me at least and being there on the field was so cool.  I mean, you can visualize the battle lines and how the fighting occurred.

Anyway, today was bis and back...

Pinwheel curls (20-20rp) 14+9+5 smoked LT reps 
Inclined Bench DB Curls (15-20RP) 10+5+3 3 more than LT
Behind Neck Pulldowns (15-20RP) 9+5+3 best LT by 2 reps..ehhh 
Rack Deads supposed to do 5x5 but just kept adding weight after 5 sets 
1 Arm Freemotion pulldown WM went up in weight 
1 arm freemotion rows went up in weight
DB spider curl Wm got that pump going on

I'm getting strong as shit right now...it feels incredible


----------



## tri-terror

Got my arm workout in today finally.  2 sets of reverse grip bench, 3 sets of Hammer preachers, a set of cybex dips, 2 sets lateral raises and one set of smith upright rows.


----------



## turbobusa

Nice condensed leg day today. Had a meeting with a really cool girl named 
Juanita Blaino. She came back to compete after a 14 yr or so layoff.
She won the 2012 npc nationals womens bbibg heavy and overall .
Did a couple pro shows in 13 then the olympia where she placed 6th.
Juanita is 44. This girl is baaaadd!  five seven . Comes in at mid to high 170's.
You will see her here in anasci 11. I had a blast doing the Denny's interview.
Meant to take 1/2 hr instead it turned into 2 and 1/2 hours. 
Very cool . 1X a week intense volume trainer. 
Anyway was a nice day .I was really needing one. Hope all you are having a great weekend....      Fishing tomorrow. with a couple youngins. 
Thx T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Long lunch!   ..Catch a crawdad turbobusa..  no more dam duck avatar as u guys see..
Johnny law is "back"   
Oh hey i went and volunteered at a kids hospitol tonite..  im a human jungle gym..  but the michael "aka ib" jordan still got game at 65 lbs heavier than last time he touched  a roundball
You say i dont?    ......


----------



## thebrick

Planning on some wheels today right after lunch.. day off yesterday did me good


----------



## AtomAnt

Actually decided to hit a little cardio today... As planned, wright has been going up and since I got up early, I had some time to kill. 

Now let's see how my Steelers do...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Killed back today... wide chins.close grip cable pulls, front wide cable pull down.. just did  so so on deads up to 405 for 15  then drop sets cause i got a twinge on my right trap but i ended up stretching it out then for fun i did female bootcamp.. u heard me..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Killed back today... wide chins.close grip cable pulls, front wide cable pull down.. just did  so so on deads up to 405 for 15  then drop sets cause i got a twinge on my right trap but i ended up stretching it out then for fun* i did female bootcamp*.. u heard me..



I'm calling B.S. I want pictures of that bootcamp


----------



## AtomAnt

Woke up feeling good this morning and ready to crush some legs!  

Leg press Calf Raises 4 sets of 12 with a deep stretch (i also did some light warm-ups of leg presses)
Lying leg Curls 4x12 I didn't get all 12 reps on all 4 sets last time and crushed them all this go around
Leg Press with a narrow and low foot placement went up 20lbs on all sets and crushed it 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and a sick ass widowmaker.  I got 21 reps then kept taking 45s off each side and repping out
Stiff Legged Deadlift pyramid death set 225 -> 245 -> 265 -> 285 no rest between each set and got 6 reps on each one.  I did a few partials at the end in the top range of the movement to kill the hammies.
Leg Extension extended drop set did one set of 12 at 170lbs and dropped it by 20lbs at a time doing as many as possible with about a 5 second rest at each weight ....all the way down to 30lbs


----------



## tri-terror

Got in another leg workout yesterday.  Going to try and hit them every 3 or 4 days.
Did leg press all sets of 15, one with the sled, two with one plate per side and two with 2 plates.  Then I did 2 sets of single leg press with a whole 20lbs on the sled.  I can't believe how much more difficult that single press is for my bad leg...  It's like I just don't have the coordination to get the muscle to fire...

Then I did 2 sets on the hack squat with feet high and close, one plate per side.

Did 3 sets on the lying leg curl with 40lbs for 15 reps, then 3 sets on the seated leg curl all for 15 reps, with 60 and 2 with 75lbs.

4 sets of standing calf raises with 4 plates for 15 reps each.


----------



## thebrick

Monday, Monday! I'm walking like a 80 yo man after my leg workout yesterday. Bump up the weight and you pay the price. Chest today after a bison burger and brown rice. If you hear my shoulder crunching, just ignore the sound and yell "one more you 'ol puss!!!"

IB, bootcamp pics!!


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. lot's of loose ends to tie up.
Be primed for PT then arms tomorrow.      Hope you guys are having a good kick off to the week. Female boot camp IB? What was wrong with the fluffer gig for the girl/girl flix that kept you in the money?!Woman wearing just combat boots can be rather pleasing to the eye and such... J/k  .. partially...
T


----------



## AtomAnt

I have no idea what the hell happened this morning...I either never heard my alarm or it never went off.  Or i turned it off in my sleep lol  Anyway, woke up late, I said f-it, I'll go to work late...I need to train.  And it was chest, shoulders and tris, so there was no way I was not gonna lay the smackdown on some muscle fibers... (FYI - I have school at night so would not be able to train later)

Incline Db Press (15-20RP) 12+6+3 smoked my LT reps 
Scoop Fly WM - Just burned the fuck out of chest on this bitch
Behind the Neck Smith Shoulder Press (15-20RP) went up 10lbs still got 10+5+3
Side lateral WM Killed my delts! Did some heavy partials as well then dropped it down and did full reps 
Smith Decline Close Grip Bench (15-20RP) went up 10 lbs 11+5+3 did a couple of drops as well
Overhead Tri Ext Wm...ran the rack after the WM set  

Feeling real good right now! I know ICL's mast is legit because my hair is getting thin lol  My girlfriend hates it... she makes fun of me and calls me an old man haha


----------



## turbobusa

Guess I'm lucky Atom. My wife digs bald....  Maybe a little topical dht inhibitor?
Glad you layed the wood to it in the gym today. I am heading outfor arms soon.Not use to training this late.. Don't feel like going as I'm running bon little sleep. Had a talk with myself. When in doubt take your(me) ass on to the gym.
Has a way of clearing my head and putting things on track. 
Our guy IB is out on a kitty rescue. Come home and get some rest brother. 
Brickster and the rest of the gang resting today? We sometimes need that too
Hope all are having a good day.   Seeya soon... T


----------



## thebrick

Hey T, I was all rev'd up to hit back this afternoon and 2 emails at work blew my afternoon all to pieces. Damn! I'd rather train. Planning on back tomorrow and with this angst all built up.... watch out!


----------



## turbobusa

Brick, We musta been under the same moon yesterday lol. I never got the arm w/o in that was planned. Missed PT as well. Had one of those extremely rare domestic skirmishes. Rare with me and mine. Happens under exhaustion and extreme stress. We are all good now. Our buddy IB's heart of gold has put him through the wringer last couple days . Make a good segment in a movie. 
Anyhoo I'm heading in to redeem myself as well. Guys -face it we are forever
altered and the iron is like food air and water to us. Just essential.
Gonna up the volume on arms today. My beautiful wife got me tuned up and ready to do my thing. Where would I be without her? 
i'll be jamming down on my issue 11 articles next couple days. 
Life is good if we just let it be.....      Now get in there and hit that shit proper
guys/gals!    Thx     T.


----------



## turbobusa

Good one. Legs tomorrow. T


----------



## kubes

Got back in the gym today after a much needed rest day again was able to go heavy on bench and the weight felt light. Started with bench did a pyramid.
Bench set 1 warm up 20 reps. Set 2 went heavier 10 reps. Set 3 heavier again with 8 reps. Last 2 sets were sets of 5. Superset dips each set

Free weight flys 5x 12 moderate weight 65lb dumbbells superset skull crushers

Free motion incline flys 3x12 superset tri push downs

Free motion decline flys 3x12 superset tri push

Pec deck to finish


----------



## thebrick

Managed to train back today for a.... as T says, doozy! Felt great! Tomorrow, shoulders and traps.... if my job behaves. Changes happening that may increase my workload. That's OK as long as I can throw some iron.


----------



## AtomAnt

Howdy fellas! Turbo, well she is going to have to like it lol  I knew I was going to go bald regardless as it runs in my family.  If I am going to be bald, i am going to wear it with pride and be swole doing it! 

She actually had an interview down near my area today so i took off work to spend the day with her. Long distance relationships are rough, but so far we've been making it work...the weekends are always something to look forward to.

Bis and back today
BB Rev Curls (20-30RP) 15+9+5 beat LT by 3 reps
Preacher Curls (15-20RP) up 5 lbs 11+5+3 
Underhand Pulldowns (15-20rp) 11+5+3 beat LT by 3 reps
Meadows Rows up 10 lbs 5x5
Freemotion 1 arm pulldown wm 21 reps
Freemotion 1 arm row WM 20reps
Spider Curl WM 21 reps


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did back tonight.  Been doing the same routine for about 5 weeks now and milking it still.  Weights are up or reps, sometimes both.  Really enjoying this.  Being completely off everything--nothing except pre workouts, glutamine and whey proteins and food and growing.  Ate 7,000 calories yesterday, extremely clean for off season and only 5,000 today, but I was nice and full and really felt powerful.  My hoodies are noticably less loose than they were now, yeah baby.  When I finally introduce some compounds, I'm going LIGHT on the amounts and keep riding this training high I'm on as long as I can.  THIS is why I started in the first place over 20 years ago and I'm grateful hanging here with like minded individuals keeps me fired up day in and out.  For that, I thank you all brothers (and sisters!).
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey T i heard this the other night? How bout u? Lol


Cops theme song - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok been on a lost cat hunt outa town and after dealing with local hillbillys at the truck stop where the dang cat was lost , he decided to come out lol. 3 days of heck!  
Boot camp pics. Well it's virgin camp Im not tossing tires and throwing bodies around just basic agility goofy stuff but I got to see nice ass.. Lol. 

Back at it today .. Hit some chest and tossed up some good weight with all the crap food on the go I was eating.. So I had two large pizza.. So.. lol
Getting back into the groove pct is hot and I need a dietician so will find one . 
Glad everyone is hitting it nicely , nothing wrong with a kojax gnome cause yettys look sexy bald so u can to.. T what u been doin at night ? Got a security gig tomorrow so I'll be suited up secret service like.. You guys like suits? Lol.  I do but alterations suck..I'll protect the hospital.. Aloha..


----------



## turbobusa

You know they hate when 5 walk up and ya say this the alla ya's ?You fucked up.
Man that mace just ruins contact lenses!... lol..... I avoid getting into that I could give a f--k who you are mode in my old age..
Ok gotta hop off and head for the gym. Finishing some stuff today for newsletter 11. Hey brick I loved the ole school training flashback piece you did . Very cool.
Have great day and smile we are only here for a short while.
Be kind towards others and work the hell outta that equipment!... T


----------



## thebrick

Hey T, glad you liked that piece. I had some fun with it. I know there's more out there like that and I wanna hear about them. Cool shit happens in those old iron pits.

Hoping to hit shoulders and traps after lunch, but it all hinges on one person at work. Deadlines. I wish I controlled everything


----------



## turbobusa

Nice leg session.   Hey Got to get under the saftey squat bar and just feel a few sets after my regular stuff today was exts ham work and 7 sets of hacks .
The saftey bar sets were at the end with Eddie critiquing.
Now back to writing. holler later.         T


----------



## tripletotal

The Mrs. said, "hey, let's do mountain dog legs."

Last time I listen to her training ideas. Lol.

Seriously...that's some wonderfully mean shit.


----------



## AtomAnt

Grim, you off completely, meaning not even TRT? Dang brother... then again, I never felt normal until I was on TRT lol

IB, you crack me up! 

Well I hit legs this morning..it was rough as I had a nasty headache when i woke up.  Pretty sure dehydration headache as I was OK later on in the day as I drank more water. 

Seated Calf Raises 4 sets of 10 with deep stretch
Seated Leg Curls 4 sets of 12
Lying Leg Curls 1 set of 12 then 1 RP set in the 15-20RP range
Hack Squats went up 10 lbs on all sets 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 then 1 widowmaker with partials at the end
Finished it off with a leg extension drop set


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Grim, you off completely, meaning not even TRT? Dang brother... then again, I never felt normal until I was on TRT lol...


Yessir.  100% clean right now.  I really can't explain it but my BP and resting pulse are low as hell, I really have to crank up cardio to get my HR to 115 and every damn week weights are getting crushed.  I was afraid I'd lose a lot, instead I'm training and gaining like it's my first ever test cycle or something bro!


----------



## kubes

Blasted shoulders today. 
Seated dumbbell presses 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x20
Front lateral raises 5x20
Shrugs 5x30
Reverse peck deck 5x15

Getting leaner and more vascular.... I hadn't noticed the veins popping in my rear delts until this morning.... Had always had them running through the front delts, into my chest area and through my abs. I must be doing something right cause I made some good strength increases this week as well! Happy Friday everyone and hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hitting legs this evening.  Will post my 'blow by blow' later on tonight as I plan on crawling to the computer afterwards. hehe


----------



## AtomAnt

I woke up feeling good even though I didn't sleep much last night, but fuck was it chilly when I was opened the door.  I've been in kind of a baddass training mentality lately... it tends to happen to me when I start growing. 

I had chest, shoulders and tris today... killer mentality at work
Neutral Flat Db press (15-20rp) 12+5+3 beat LT by 4 reps
Incline Db Fly WM 22reps -> decided to change it up to see if I can stimulate some new growth
Nautilus Plate Loaded shoulder press (15-20rp) 12+5+3 beat LT by 3 reps
Side Lateral WM 21reps
Dead Skulls (15-20rp) 12+6+3 beat LT by 4 reps 
Overhead Tri Ext WM 22 reps

I was completely fried... 

I am kind of nervous about continuing to use ICL gear being that he has been unresponsive... At least I have  bunch of IV-Gear stuff that I was planning on using for this cycle.  I think I am going to drop the ICL stuff.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> I woke up feeling good even though I didn't sleep much last night, but fuck was it chilly when I was opened the door.  I've been in kind of a baddass training mentality lately... it tends to happen to me when I start growing.
> 
> I had chest, shoulders and tris today... killer mentality at work
> Neutral Flat Db press (15-20rp) 12+5+3 beat LT by 4 reps
> *Incline Db Fly WM 22reps -> decided to change it up to see if I can stimulate some new growth*
> Nautilus Plate Loaded shoulder press (15-20rp) 12+5+3 beat LT by 3 reps
> Side Lateral WM 21reps
> Dead Skulls (15-20rp) 12+6+3 beat LT by 4 reps
> Overhead Tri Ext WM 22 reps
> 
> I was completely fried...
> 
> I am kind of nervous about continuing to use ICL gear being that he has been unresponsive... At least I have  bunch of IV-Gear stuff that I was planning on using for this cycle.  I think I am going to drop the ICL stuff.




Awesome brother.  What type of bench angle do you use for your incline work?
As far as discontinuing a brand, hell, do whatever your gut tells you man.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Stay tuned.. Shoulder / trap session soon..  Nice work guys!  
Security went off well. My piece stayed in my pocket .. T don't always think dirty.. I'm innocent..


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Awesome brother.  What type of bench angle do you use for your incline work?
> As far as discontinuing a brand, hell, do whatever your gut tells you man.



It depends for me, for these I was using a 30 degree incline. I do not go higher than 30 degrees because I feel too much delt activation before hitting shoulders. I like doing low incline bench press (I would estimate it is about 20 degrees) with a barbell but also go up to around 30 degrees. With BB pressing exercises I prefer to take the bar to just above my nipple line.  Too low and I feel it in my tris too much and too high and I can't go heavy enough

Yeah I think I am going to put that stuff on the shelf until I hear he is GTG.  I am set with my other goods though, so no issues with cutting anything short.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Stay tuned.. Shoulder / trap session soon..  Nice work guys!
> Security went off well. My piece stayed in my pocket .. T don't always think dirty.. I'm innocent..



Just blanks anyway. 



AtomAnt said:


> It depends for me, for these I was using a 30 degree incline. I do not go higher than 30 degrees because I feel too much delt activation before hitting shoulders. I like doing low incline bench press (I would estimate it is about 20 degrees) with a barbell but also go up to around 30 degrees. With BB pressing exercises I prefer to take the bar to just above my nipple line.  Too low and I feel it in my tris too much and too high and I can't go heavy enough...



Cool.  Same here I prefer.  With DBs I'll use like 15-20 degrees, 45 degrees for me -  way too much deltoid, but the incline benches with BB at my place are welded to that 45 angle.  I can bring the bar to the collarbone but as I get older I get wiser and my delts complain about the overstretch now.  I bring my grip in slightly on inclines too, hits more inner upper for me.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Cool.  Same here I prefer.  With DBs I'll use like 15-20 degrees, 45 degrees for me -  way too much deltoid, but the incline benches with BB at my place are welded to that 45 angle.  I can bring the bar to the collarbone but as I get older I get wiser and my delts complain about the overstretch now.  *I bring my grip in slightly on inclines too, hits more inner upper for me*.



After I posted I went around looking at some studies looking at muscle activation and this hand position was proven to stimulate the the pec more towards the clavicle... so what you found true through experience has been validated by science 

I actually put a portable bench inside the cage and do my incline presses there... It also allows me to go to absolute failure because I set the safety pins right at my chest, essentially so they would make a line through my chest just below where the bar would fall, so if I come off my normal ROM (like bring the bar lower on my chest) I can drop it on the pins


----------



## thebrick

hooked up with an old training partner this afternoon for the gun show. Drop sets on the triceps. Burn baby, burn!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hit the local Golds gym in town to advance my friendship book today.. 
Shoulders and trap and im still in the groove of iron ecstacy ..
Cardio 30min 
Front delt 3 types of exercises  x 3 sets each to 15rep
Swole..
Side delts 3    ' '
Swole
Rear delts   ' ' 
Real swole now
Shoulder presses ' '
Too swole now
Traps and then left the club one more than good looking individual..
Turbo where are thou?.

Nice work guys!  Im a 20% incline bencher too.  

Have a great weekend !!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> After I posted I went around looking at some studies looking at muscle activation and this hand position was proven to stimulate the the pec more towards the clavicle... so what you found true through experience has been validated by science
> 
> I actually put a portable bench inside the cage and do my incline presses there... It also allows me to go to absolute failure because I set the safety pins right at my chest, essentially so they would make a line through my chest just below where the bar would fall, so if I come off my normal ROM (like bring the bar lower on my chest) I can drop it on the pins



I just hit 'like' for the part where I was right. 
KIDDING!

Yeah, I'm with you on using the portable incline there.  I'm going to be working more strength/power in a couple weeks, so I'll be spending more time than ever in the rack.  I work alone 99.999% of the time, so I'll be using those pins!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Will prolly post tonight's ham/quad workout later or early morning.  Not sitting much at the PC tonight, have to do some 'damage control' and ice/foam roll the wheels so I don't tighten up.  I did kill it though, strength was up again, my endurance is amazing now, I really don't know why but anyway, had my PWO hydro whey then went out with the family for dinner.  The kids had pancakes.  Damn those looked good.  Broiled salmon over rice with a side or two of broccoli had to get the job done for yours truly though.


----------



## thebrick

mmmm... pancakes. That took some tough mindset Grim!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> mmmm... pancakes. That took some tough mindset Grim!


Damn straight!! LOL
Although, I'm having breakfast shortly so all's good:
10 egg whites, 3 whole eggs
1 bagel w/ cream cheese
2 slices ezekiel bread
2 slices turkey bacon
8 oz O.J.
1 serving ezekiel cereal - almond made with water and w/splenda
coffee
Going for about 6-7000 cal today (this breakfast is typical though).  I'm really in need of food.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit it hard...while you still have time....


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool ^^


----------



## turbobusa

That is cool Grim. Well let's see uh  IB is doing back Grim is "recovering"
AA getting it done. Brickster?   Me -nice bi-tri day . about 20 sets total./
No supersetting today. straight tri work then bi. Watched Robert Vick casually take 8 plates on the bench for an easy single.  What is that like 765? 
Kinda stout... Feeling more and more like my old self every day.
About to make the ultimate lazy fuck (as far as cooking) muscle recovery special.
96%lean steak tar tar.. Umm Um easy... Waiting on that back report IB.
Everyone have a great night and tomorrow. Thanks , T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hello Bricks club of muscle!
Hey T you dam well know it.!   I jacked some serious back AFTER walking 2.3 miles to the gym so I was plenty warmed up. Nice day for it. 
Wide chins and holy cow I got 6 full chins with my carcass and repaired shoulder ! Great improvement of the 2-3 i used to get plus I'm a tad heavier.. Crazy..   Loved the HS iso plate loaded machines and then hit cable rows with rope, v grip vertical pulldowns and really held the contraction for one helluva pump.. Dumbell rows to stretch out, and did assisted chins to drain all the energy i had from my one scrawny meal i burnt off on the walk there.. 
So I took the metro bus back .. Who cares? Lol. Is it daylight saving?


----------



## The Grim Repper

November 3 in the states here buddy.  No extra sleep for you yet.


----------



## kubes

Chest and Tri's today. I changed things up a little.

Started with Hammer strength chest heavy 5x12 Super set Dips

Moved to free weight dumbbell Fly's 3x12 super set tri pushdowns

Peck deck 5x12 super set skull crushers

Free motion incline flys 3x12 super set tri kickbacks

Free motion decline flys super set tri kick backs

20 minutes of cardio and i felt blasted all done in less than 90 minutes


----------



## Ironbuilt

What the heck ? Where's everyone? 
Blasted arms for the walking gun show again . Loved the reverse grip smith tricep movement I added and had a swell of a good time with Dàaken playing thru the budds..  Even had Ratt going loud.. Halibut steaks over black rice if she'd get her lazy caboose cookin..


----------



## Thunder46

10 sets of 10 squats
10 sets of 10 stiff leg deads
45 sec rest between sets
thought for sure my heart was about to explode


----------



## thebrick

Took the weekend off... didn't want to get too huge for Halloween  lol!
Headed to the gym in a few to hit chest. Its going to take a few minutes to warm up this shoulder. Feels stiff and painful today. Fuck it, I'm training.
Looking forward to that extra hour of sleep next Sunday.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is chest, biceps, calves and abs.  Switching things up a bit to go after some new strength gains! Oh yeah...


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry guys, been MIA... was out and about all weekend and felt a little under the weather today (think it was bad shrimp).  

I'll provide a little humor before getting into the training for today... so my girl landed a new job and was all excited and happy, so I wanted tomake this weekend extra special lol  She wasn't able to make it down to my house until Saturday morning, so I took some cialis on Friday and as soon as she get to my house, it was on haha... Needless to say, we had a great weekend  Even went to a cool museum, a haunted house, carved some pumpkins did some bar hopping and I made us a nice romantic dinner

So this morning, i woke up, stomach was feeling a little iffy. But I train on an empty stomach, so I was able to hit the weights without an issue.  

Superset of seated calves and seated leg curls 5 sets of each 10-12 reps
Russian Knee Curl upped the weight 5 lbs and hit my 15-20rep range
BB Squats - went up 5 lbs on each set. 300 lbs 10 reps, 315 8 reps and two sets of 335 for 6 reps
Leg Press Widowmaker into a drop set
Leg Extension drop set

Freaking killed it! But after training, when I ate some food, I was feeling the wrath of some bad food.  I was in the bathroom all day...obviously I could not go into work in that scenario.


----------



## turbobusa

Get feeling better AA...    I squeaked in for a small bodypart day at quads .
been on the run since opening my eyes this morning..... 
I'm really looking forward to some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.      PT tomorrow.
All have a good night . IB phone home.... T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Slept like a rock last night.  Had a tremendous workout.


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out for some .... NEWSFLASH  cardio!  Yes my old bastard ass best get these lungs ready for the volume work that will be happening this winter. looking to regain a shit ton of former size that went mia for a few years due to circumstance beyond my controll.Hey IB I wqs trying to get ya on the tele yesterday. Eddie wanted to say hey . He really looked up to your old pard Doyle.
Grim I'm feeling good that yer feeling good. Brick you feeling good after that 
"sabatical"this weekend? IB you and wifey been talking sweet potato recipes??!
Damn If I have to hear .. You talk to .... about 1 more X i'm gonna put  P  I  on retainer. J/K of course .. cept the have ya part...   
Atom you feeling better pard? Hope so. I'm getting up out of the depression finally
that losing my pup brought on. Don't know who shot him and don't want to cuz i can't change it.   You Guys have a awesome day!    Your friend turbobusa....


----------



## thebrick

The shoulder is psycho. Hurt like hell yesterday... pain and stiffness. Hit chest anyway and pushed through. Today, its much better, like a different shoulder.  WTF? Looking forward to back after lunch. I may let the weight drop to the floor on my deads, just to make some noise.
Atom, careful with those shrimp dinners. Grim, good sleep makes all the difference. T, good to hear you feel better. That muscle memory time is almost here.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Make some noise brick! BOOM BABY BOOM!
Yeah, Atom, feel better brother, that sucks, you'll be ok, just stay hydrated and dose up on any vitamins and minerals you may be losing during this battle!
turbo's kicking its ass, as is IB (maniac) and yes, sleep is amazing.  My delts are banged up over the years and I've trained myself to back sleep cuz side sleeping killed my rotators as did front sleeping.  When I started training and was smaller, it didn't affect me as much, but now the neck and arm angles make front sleeping impossible and side sleeping gives me tight forearm and delt pain, so, had to do it!  I'm sure you gorillas can relate.
Anyway, last night I scaled back total sets, increased rest slightly and dropped reps for heavier weights.  Also dumped smaller movements (flyes, etc.) that don't give me a return as far as strength/recovery goes.  I should add each and every set had emphasis on negatives every repetition.  Last rep of each set eccentric portion was at least 3 seconds.  Sometimes followed with a pause on that rep.
Incline DB press 4x6-8
Flat BB press 3x6-8 (paused reps on reps 6-8 1 second at chest)
Dips 3x6-8 (worked out to 13 on last set, so we're adding more weight next time)
DB pullovers 2 x 15-20
Barbell curls 4x6-8
Alternate db curls 3x6-8
Hammer curls 3x6-8
Reverse EZ bar curls 3x6-8
45 Degree Calf Raises(Icarian sled) 3x8-12
Miller Time.
:-D


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks for the concern guys...I definitely think it was the shrimp.  I felt good this morning and got my ass in to kill some chest, shoulders and tris.

Smith Incline BB Bench (15-20rp) 13+5+3
Incline Fly WM 21 reps -> these feel good getting a deep stretch at the bottom
DB Shoulder Press (20-30RP) went up 5lbs 14+6+3
Side Lateral WM 20reps
Triceps Dips (20-30RP) -> decided to increase the rep range because with these it feels better with greater TUT 14+7+3
Overhead Triceps Extension WM 22 reps

Long day for me today... lot to get done..catch y'all later


----------



## turbobusa

Just light abs forearm , calve stretch and cardio. Planning on a big leg day tomorrow.     I'm resting and eating well tonight. Keep on keeping .
Thanks , T................


----------



## thebrick

Had a great back session. Went heavy on my deads (#455… hey! I'm old…  lol) drop set t-bars, dumbell rows, DC style cable rows, pull-downs. Love this shit brothers!


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Just light abs forearm , calve stretch and cardio. Planning on a big leg day tomorrow.     I'm resting and eating well tonight. Keep on keeping .
> Thanks , T................



Get those wheels primed to crank some iron turbo!



thebrick said:


> Had a great back session. Went heavy on my deads (#455… hey! I'm old…  lol) drop set t-bars, dumbell rows, DC style cable rows, pull-downs. Love this shit brothers!



Age ain't shit! sounds like a sweet little session....drop set t-bars seems like a fun way to light it up


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys have all been busy and that's great!  Seems I have so much to do and never do anything lately. But I did hit Cardio with this Liz chick who seems to need attention but I am focused on something more lifelong ., hours ok though.. 
Cardio
Abs
Lowerback 
Traps x many cause ive always lag there and I need more beef ..
Took today off,didn't want to,but my real chica1 has a family issue so I had to get her to airport buy her to ticket cause shes too flustered to function and I can't have her that way..
Grey weather is here so the mt2 and unlimited monthly tans are in order so I can avoid the blues.. Lol.  
Tomorrow leg day.. My favorite.. I gotta call eddie t and give him heck soon ..

When In doubt the gym is the best bang for the buck! Have a great night everyone and I miss u all.


----------



## thebrick

Ironbuilt said:


> You guys have all been busy and that's great!  Seems I have so much to do and never do anything lately. But I did hit Cardio with this Liz chick who seems to need attention but I am focused on something more lifelong ., hours ok though..
> Cardio
> Abs
> Lowerback
> Traps x many cause ive always lag there and I need more beef ..
> Took today off,didn't want to,but my real chica1 has a family issue so I had to get her to airport buy her to ticket cause shes too flustered to function and I can't have her that way..
> Grey weather is here so the mt2 and unlimited monthly tans are in order so I can avoid the blues.. Lol.
> Tomorrow leg day.. My favorite.. I gotta call eddie t and give him heck soon ..
> 
> When In doubt the gym is the best bang for the buck! Have a great night everyone and I miss u all.



Amen to that IB!


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Roger that!


----------



## tri-terror

More boring leg stuff today but getting stronger.  My left leg is still firing on half its cylinders but its picking up spark.

Lunch time at work.  I'm getting lean bitches.


----------



## turbobusa

Ok  I got up early (for me) at 615.
I'm leaving for legs ina sec. Nuff said report back after PT at 11.   
T


----------



## AtomAnt

I was tired as shit this morning and took a few extra minutes to get my shit together before rolling out.  I've been getting some sick back pumps lately, almost to the point where I have to stop training... because of I kept my mind open going into today's session knowing I may have to swap out some exercises or use different rep schemes.  So I got into some forearms, bis and back...

Pinwheel curls (20-30rp) up 5 lbs 13+6+3
Incline Bench DB Curls (15-20rp) 11+5+3
Behind the Neck Pulldowns (15-20rp) 11+5+3
Rack Deads - I started feeling my lower back getting tight as I was warming up... 1x12, 1x8 and 2x6
Freemotion 1 arm pulldown widowmaker 20reps
freemotion 1 arm row widowmaker 22reps
Slider Curl widowmaker 21 reps

I decided to stop using any of ICL's stuff being that he was discontinued as a sponsor and has been unresponsive to Anasci.  I'm rolling with the IV gear train now...


----------



## The Grim Repper

tri-terror said:


> More boring leg stuff today but getting stronger.  My left leg is still firing on half its cylinders but its picking up spark.
> 
> Lunch time at work.  I'm getting lean bitches.


Check out the shredded article on p 276 in that issue.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> ...  I've been getting some sick back pumps lately, almost to the point where I have to stop training...



What are the pumps from?


----------



## turbobusa

Doozy does it!  nice . pumped wheels hip to knee... Getting better every workout. Everybody have a great day . Ok gotta go eat..... Thx   T


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Had a great back session. Went heavy on my deads (#455… hey! I'm old…  lol) drop set t-bars, dumbell rows, DC style cable rows, pull-downs. Love this shit brothers!




I'm one of the old guys too:sFi_chucks:

Today was BIG ole back day.


----------



## tri-terror

Hey guys.  Hit up some chest and back today before work.  Fucking left shoulder has been bugging me so I didn't go crazy with weight.  Knocked out 3 sets of decline bench with my first set at 345 for 11 reps.  That's it for chest thought about doing some dips but saved it all for back.  Did 3 sets of wide pulldowns up to 160 for 12 then a few with my MAG handle at 235 205 and 190.  Did 3 sets on db rows with both done at the same time.  80 65 and 50 for 8 to 10 each.
THEN... Fucking deadlift bitches.  135 for 5. 225 for 3 and 315 for a single.  I was pumped!  Could a got 405, I know it.
#vikingstrength


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did some back tonight as well.
Switching up from a hypertrophy phase to more strength. 2.5-3 min rest.
Increase weight each set.

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 4x6-8
Barbell Rows 4x6-8
TBar Rows 4x6-8
DB Pullovers 3x12 (3 second negatives, 1 second pause at bottom)
Seated Cable Rows 7x12 (executed FST-7 style - 30 second rests, stretch/iso contraction between sets)
Miller time.


----------



## Fitnik13

Back: 5 sets of 15; wide grip pull downs, seated rows, smith machine bent over rows, cable lat pulls, v-grip pulldowns, and one arm DB row


----------



## tri-terror

Dang we got fitnik up in here too


----------



## jameshundson

High Knees - 2 sets of 30 seconds
Squat Jumps - 3 sets of 10 reps
Squats - 5 sets of 8-12 reps
Sprints- 4 sets of 40 yards


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah we gotta keep Fitnik in line with any training assistance cause she's got madd motivation .. 

Leg day late! Ugh.. Basic preexhaust quad , hamstrings, lower back movements 5 sets each x 2 variations then on to angled leg press working up to the 1050 range and drop setting back to 5 plates.. Was spent but hit 6 sets a calves and did some stretching with the inner and outer hip machines . 
Hey T are you dressed up as Herman munster today? I'm Lurch..Grim can be Tarzan in his leather thong from his stripping days ..


----------



## The Grim Repper

ironbuilt said:


> yeah we gotta keep fitnik in line with any training assistance cause she's got madd motivation ..
> 
> Leg day late! Ugh.. Basic preexhaust quad , hamstrings, lower back movements 5 sets each x 2 variations then on to angled leg press working up to the 1050 range and drop setting back to 5 plates.. Was spent but hit 6 sets a calves and did some stretching with the inner and outer hip machines .
> Hey t are you dressed up as herman munster today? I'm lurch..grim can be tarzan in his leather thong from his stripping days ..


----------



## turbobusa

nA i'D GO AS UNCLE FESTER. i HAVE THE SAME HAIR STYLE. Oops sorry hit the caps lock. Good arm day about 25 sets or so total. Taking baby trick or treatin at 3. Talk soon , T


----------



## thebrick

Sitting here with a tear in my eye. All my gym rats hitting back. Gives me a good feeling inside. Nothing like a thick back for that power look.

What happens when Brick takes a Mobic and a little dmso on that rusty shoulder? He gets a great shoulder workout in. No crazy poundages but no screaming "holy shit, that hurt" either!

No Halloween tonight, got storms instead.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Very cool guys!!  
Had decent chest day / Cardio  
Incline / decline 4x 8. Drop sets off 305 . Shoulder acheage tonite so that got me started off bad. 
Pec dec / held reps 4x 13
Db hex press / flys. 4x 12   Crappy 65 tops  but good pump at least .
Accutrainer cable incline flies and standing cable crossovers < 1970s movement . Lol. 
Ate a lot a candy and coulda hit a lot a slin for sure..


----------



## kubes

Good morning guys happy Friday 
Shoulder day
Started with hammer strength presses 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x20 held each rep to burn shoulders 
Front lateral raises same as above with the hold 
Dumbbell shrugs 5x30 holding every rep at the top to just burn out traps
Reverse peck deck to finish them off 
Have a great Friday everyone and hit that iron hard


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from the Friday gun show. My training partner loves arm training so he pushed me hard.

jim: I like holding those shrugs at the top too. Pull high and hold. Really hits em hard and makes them burn.

Everyone have a great Friday.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Just back in from the Friday gun show. My training partner loves arm training so he pushed me hard.
> 
> jim: I like holding those shrugs at the top too. Pull high and hold. Really hits em hard and makes them burn.
> 
> Everyone have a great Friday.



Right thats why i use dumbells. I do 10 shrugs both shoulders holding each one and after that i hold my left shoulder in the up position while doing ten more reps with the right then switch to holding my right shoulder up doing 10 reps with my left. Then 10-15 more reps together. Gets the traps really pumped  bro.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was legs.  Tomorrow, thankfully is tissue work.  You do the math.
LOL
Night...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey hey hey!! Good to see u guys hittin it hard on a friday. .im still outa town livin the good life .. T = slacker?.lol. im gone and whole shabang amiss! 
Fitnik13. u better be postin and not crampin silly..


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> Tonight was legs.  Tomorrow, thankfully is tissue work.  You do the math.
> LOL
> Night...



Very vague post....hmmmm lol..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Very vague post....hmmmm lol..



LOL Too damn tired to elaborate.  One of those workouts that you finish and after your PWO feed you literally are passing out from fatigue.  I'm eating and resting big for two days.


----------



## thebrick

jim230027 said:


> Right thats why i use dumbells. I do 10 shrugs both shoulders holding each one and after that i hold my left shoulder in the up position while doing ten more reps with the right then switch to holding my right shoulder up doing 10 reps with my left. Then 10-15 more reps together. Gets the traps really pumped  bro.



Hey Jim, sounds good. I've always mostly shrugged both at the same time when using dumbbells. I have done a variation where I sit at the very end on a bench, put a plate on the other end of the bench for some stability, brace myself by holding the bench with my free arm, then using the other arm, shrug the dumbell up. Sitting down keeps it super strict and using one arm at a time, I can pull that weight high and hold. I like your idea, I'm always looking for new ways to hit traps.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Hey Jim, sounds good. I've always mostly shrugged both at the same time when using dumbbells. I have done a variation where I sit at the very end on a bench, put a plate on the other end of the bench for some stability, brace myself by holding the bench with my free arm, then using the other arm, shrug the dumbell up. Sitting down keeps it super strict and using one arm at a time, I can pull that weight high and hold. I like your idea, I'm always looking for new ways to hit traps.



Traps do not get used for much else so the more ideas we share the better. I find changing it up especially with traps makes them grow like weeds! I am gonna incorporate some of your training methods as well. I trained at a different gym today and that helps to because of the different variety of machines to train with. At this gym we have a shrug machine that iso's each trap... Its pretty cool too. Even though it wasn't a shoulder day today it was my back day  Just thought i would share some more ideas


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bad ass idea jim!  I too love new ideas and thats why we are here at team brick.
Ill be thinkn of u horizontal two days Grim as im out doin oj simpson cardio all day = running around not killing.lol.
Brick are u on recovery today and wheres brother turbobusa?
And we know Atom,, at the girlfriends , shockerrrr.. lol.
Have a good sat whatever you are doing ..


----------



## turbobusa

I'll be glad when I get to train back chest and shoulders again. 
Still have ways to go on shoulder rehabb. It is going really well though. 
IB be careful driving in the mountains. Back is my favorite bodypart to train. 
Just missiing that workout very much . It will be here soon. 
everyone have great day. rest day for me today . shoulder home therepy
tomorrow.     Have great sunday and let's rest up for whooping ass this week coming.     Thx T...


----------



## kubes

Trained chest today. Changed things up a little and trained with a partner. Started with Bench 5X12 with 225 got 8 on my own and then really used the spot to force out the negs. Having the spot to help get each rep up after 8 and then letting the weight down to my chest as slow as i possibly could for the full neg.

Free weight flys with the spotter forcing out those last 5 reps. 5x12 on my own then the spotter helped force 5 more reps each set. 

Hammer strength incline presses 5x12

finished it off with peck deck.

No supersets today just the forced reps. I am tired!!


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off and have a full day on Monday so it looks like no gym for me until Tuesday. Looking forward to getting back on track. Put a plate on the bar for me brothers.


----------



## tri-terror

Hit some hack squats and some deads today.
Picked up 405 off the ground...
Gonna pull 500 by xmas


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice tour through the mtns.. Day off but not chosen so Monday hit the local iron den in the am.. T I'm  glad your  electronics work..U need a separate iPad for me.. Lol


----------



## turbobusa

getting ready to train shortly. coming offa migraine so have yet to decide which body part. I'm gonna snoop around the board for a sec then come back fore I leave. Hey IB I think that string broke between our tin cans .lol
hope you got my txt last night, T..


----------



## turbobusa

Ok it's gonna be legs.. Check back later. All have a grdeat day /start to your week. Thx T....


----------



## turbobusa

Pretty damn good leg day considering I almost postponed it til tomorrow.
Ed wnats you to say hello to Soren if you get a chance IB. 
Where is everyone? Hope clankin away somewhere. 
Thx , t...


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry guys, been MIA for a few.... Aside from the time spent with my girl on the weekend, all of my free time has been spent on school... I didn't sleep last night because I was working on a paper, but got it done.  I still trained today, on no sleep, and still increased my poundages.

Today was a nice little leg diddy..
Seated Calves 4x12 superset  w/
Seated Leg Curls 1x15 then 4x12
Lying Leg Curls (15-20rp) 12+5+2
Hack Squats 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and 1 widowmaker with a drop set and partials
Leg Extensions did one full set then did a pyramid up and then back down with partials

Been a rough week... school is a killer

I took my girl out for a nice romantic dinner at the Melting Pot on Saturday...holy shit was that incredible! The delicious fondues and for the main course we had lobster, filet mignon, shrimp and chicken... I truly indulged, cheesecake dipped in dark chocolate fondue? Hell yes!


----------



## Fitnik13

Cardio & legs


----------



## tri-terror

Hit up some chest and tris today.
Flat bench 315x7 285x8 255x9(wierd how it worked out like that)
Then I busted three sets of body weight dips to failure.  Then 2 sets high rep bent over db laterals and 3 sets facepulls.

Here's a vid of my deadlift the other day:


20131103_172500.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotcha turbo.got some mails out Lookin for Soren and ill make sure Eddie gets his info. Man he could lift. 
Atom glad to see you I was wondering If school load or girl loads were going out .. And melting pot.. Yummmm. Lol we got one here.. Dam fun too..

Enuf chit chat.. Fitnik I told u Cardio and high rep sets .. U be listening to me or the can of whoop ass comes out . Your Lizard won't stop me either will the ankle biters .. 

Back and traps .
Dmx elliptical for 30 min warm up.
Behind neck pull wide cable pull downs. Super light weight cause this will cause damage if too heavy.. 3  sets 15 . Good for stretch

Front wide cable pull downs up to 265. Shouldr feeling good today.
Wide chins. 3 x 6 barely lol
Assisted chins. 3 sets 12
T bar rows,, thicken the back up 4x 12 to 365
Seated cable rows 4 x 12.. Gotta love the stretch 
One arm Db rows 4 x 12. 80lbs max. 
6 sets various traps with Jims hold one trap and work opposite while holding fried me.. 

Appliance repair next.. Lol . Lots a help T . It works lol.


----------



## tri-terror

IB I respectfully disagree with the high rep sets...  Man or woman what we want to be be concerned with IMO is the building of lean muscle.  SO we need to get the reps down and do an anaerobic workout.  Behind the neck pulldowns I can understand going light but most things should be "heavy" for the individual.


----------



## kubes

Hit back and bi's today....
Lat pulls heavy 5x12 superset dumbbell curls
Free motion pull downs superset preacher curls 5x12
Hammer strength seated rows 5x12 superset hammer curls
Close grip pull downs 5x15 superset hammer strength burn out curls. 10 reps and another 10 forced reps each set.

I am pooped and now headed off to work all day


----------



## turbobusa

Arms.  Going doozy hunting.   Thanks for looking up soren for eddie IB.  
This arm workout is dedicated to one of my favorite guys. The Brick!
Check back with ya's later. T


----------



## AtomAnt

tri-terror said:


> IB I respectfully disagree with the high rep sets...  Man or woman what we want to be be concerned with IMO is the building of lean muscle.  SO we need to get the reps down and do an anaerobic workout.  Behind the neck pulldowns I can understand going light but most things should be "heavy" for the individual.



I agree... However, one can use high reps to fatigue to initiate growth.  It will have a similar hypertrophic stimulus and cause the metabolic damage needed to stimulate hypertrophy. however the mechanical stress will not be as great and it may not produce the same level of muscular damage...heavy mechanical tension on the eccentric leads to greater muscular and if the diet is right, muscle damage will lead to hypertrophy.

Had a kickin' chest, shoulders and tris session!

Flat Neutral DB Press (15-20RP) 10+4+2 went up 5 lbs
Incline Fly WM
Naultilus Machine Shoulder Press(15-20RP) went up 10 lbs 10+5+3
Side Lateral WM
Dead Skulls (15-20RP) up 5lbs 10+4+2
Overhead Tri Ext WM

Runnin' with the IV gear stack now... left ol' ICL in the dust.  Anyone wants to try ICL stuff, PM me.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone around here.
Life threw Brick a curve ball. Gotta have some surgery real soon to remove a suspicious "mass" in the tube that comes out of my right kidney (ureter) right above my bladder. It will be an out-patient procedure. I have my fingers crossed the biopsy will be a good one and not some aggressive MF that will take more aggressive treatment. Didn't even know something was wrong until I started peeing blood. Right now, I'm out of the gym and focused on beating this. I'll be poking my head in here though...   wish me luck


----------



## Phoe2006

Goodluck brick you'll be in my thoughts and prayers keep us posted on ur results from the biopsy


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohhhh brick I'm a good maid if u need one.  
Fitniks tryin to drop water and lean up so shes suppose to do 5 reps sets and bulk for her show 2 weeks from now?  Little late for her mass I think but I'm no personal trainer.and my sports ortho says behind neck pulldowns are deadly for the shoulders.Etc. Weird .I too love back/bi day Jim ..    Thks for the tips guys .. 
I had day off. Mindset in the gutter persay.. Rain and grey sky doesn't help. 
T glad u tossed up a good arm workout for brutha Brick ! I'm hitting legs for 
him tomorrow.


----------



## jacked391

Damn Brick wish u well. Arm day
rope pushdown 3x12 wu
super 1 one arm push down overhand grip x12 into dip machine 12,10,8,8 last two sets negatives with partner assist. 150% of max 4 super sets
super 2 pronated kickbacks x8 into ez bar ext/crusher on incline x8 4 super sets

db curls 2 sets wu

seated db curls palms up 3sec decent x8 into preacher x8 4 super sets

super 4 ez bar curl 3 sec decent x8 into reverse ez curl x6 (lol)spent 4 super sets. 

had trouble drinking my shake when done pump was insane!!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Great arm workout for this soon back. Was feeling it for sure. 
I think you guys are all confused . You need heavy wt for higher reps to really add muscle size. Strength training allows for more reps with heavier wt. Growth phase (higer reps) allow for more tissue to strengthen during strength 
cycles . sounds simplistic but is pretty much true. Want to be stronger focus more on strength. Want to be bigger? focus on size. Want to have both ? power bodybuild with focus on strength and size. Last choice is the one I like.
Much easier to train with rep range  and rep speed tempo changes during a training session. I do specialized periods during a training year. All to facilitate 
size and strength gains in the overall picture.
I am pretty good at adding muscle mass. I know my way works very well for me . However you arrive there-- there being ex  squat 500 for a nice set of 15-20 reps you will have some big thick legs . How you go about getting to that point is up to you. I have to be making gains in one aspect or another
to enjoy training etc. Stagnation would be a death sentence for me.
Ask Derek Poundstone if high reps will help strength and size in the long run.
He incorporates 100 rep sets into his training. 
So did ya ever see the episode of southpark where the girls starting getting breasts?     Lets turn training up a notch for positive vibes for the Godfather of this thread  The Brick. Back to PT tomorrow then neglected parts day for me. 
You all hit it hard however you choose. Don't forget anasci 11 should be out 
very very soon. Should be a good one. One of my girl buddies will be featured .
Hardcore as they get..... Thx , T..


----------



## Fitnik13

Go it! high reps work but doesn't cause much damage control as heavy lifting with lower reps, what 8/12 reps per set. I will do this after 11/15


----------



## kubes

Brick.... We all wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Brick Let us know if you can when they give you your slot for the 
day trip...  We're with you buddy. I'm throwing up some power prayer.
Talk soon. T...............


----------



## thebrick

Will do T... looking like the surgery will be Friday or next Tuesday. They will confirm with me later today. I hoping for Friday. I'm ready right now. More worried about that biopsy than anything.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I'll be think of you buddy.  I'll be sending you the most powerful form of prayer.... widomaker sets.  Next one's for you

I didn't get to sleep much because my younger brother has a big interview today to move to a new job that would be a nice pay bump and more aligned with his field and he was calling and texting me all night try to get ideas of how to respond to certain scenario based questions.  I swear, I wish he wanted to be a bodybuilder... he definitely won the genetic lottery of my family

Anyway, I slept in an extra 30 minutes today and hit them gym.  Cranked out an awesome back and bis session too.

Hammer Curls (20-30rp) 16+7+4 these are getting touch
BB Curls (15-20rp) 12+6+3 
Naultilus plate loaded pulldown (15-20rp) up 20lbs 9+4+2
BB Bent row 5 x5 good strong sets
1 arm freemotion pulldows WM 20reps
Seated Cybex machine rows WM 19reps
Slider Curl WM 21 reps

Crazy pump and I am looking pretty solid now... Busy day today, catch y'all later

Be strong


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Will do T... looking like the surgery will be Friday or next Tuesday. They will confirm with me later today. I hoping for Friday. I'm ready right now. More worried about that biopsy than anything.



I'm feeling good that things will come out fine.Does not mean i'm concerned.I am . You are a great friend and huge asset to the board.
Want you healthy and smackin the shit of the iron til you move on to the next thing. Pm if anything you need . K big guy? 
Thanks , T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok . Getting ready for PT then Odd body parts. What are odd bodyparts?Well my wife might say wow you were so gdamn big when I met you that when you dropped your pants I said well thats odd --WTF happen down there? Lol i'm old io can laugh about no pringle can in my life . I make up for it in tenacity . Light switch needs love too. Ok nuff of trying to dig up a laugh. 
I'm going to be doing some neck  forearm grip and calves along with abs. issue 11 is up go check out one of our members ifbb pro Juanita Blaino. Have to set up another lunch or dinner date with her as she is 
a blast to shoot the shit with just like you guys/gals(didn't forget you fitnik) and hang with. Brick your peeps are right here for ya.
AA IB Grim Jim  TT and the rest have a great day. Hey where the hecks Hellbilly been? Ok gotta go . see yall later. T


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> I'm feeling good that things will come out fine.Does not mean i'm concerned.I am . You are a great friend and huge asset to the board.
> Want you healthy and smackin the shit of the iron til you move on to the next thing. Pm if anything you need . K big guy?
> Thanks , T



I appreciate that T. That's my plan. Love you guys.


----------



## thebrick

Morning bothers,
My surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday. I guess I have to hurry up and wait a few more days. Trying to stay busy to keep my mind occupied. I did hit the gym for a few yesterday but I felt pretty distracted, it wasn't much.
Put a plate on the bar for me!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Morning bothers,
> My surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday. I guess I have to hurry up and wait a few more days. Trying to stay busy to keep my mind occupied. I did hit the gym for a few yesterday but I felt pretty distracted, it wasn't much.
> Put a plate on the bar for me!



Brick, I crippled myself for you this morning.  My legs toldme, man up and rep this shit for BRICK!!! My god, my legs are d-fucking-stoyed.  This might have been the hardest I punished my quads in a while.  

Super set of seated calves and seated leg curls 5 sets of each.  All good solid sets 

I did squats here because I wanted to blow them the fuck up before doing any more exercises
Squats 1x15, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 Went up in weight and brought my stance a little lower and took my reps deep with a bottom 1/2 second pause (like a full one count)

Moved on to another hamstring machine and did a rest pause drop set.  basically 3 total rest pause sets (9 failure points)


Leg Press Widowmaker I did a warmup then smashed 23 reps.  At around 16 it was one rep-take a breath at lockout- one rep-hold at lockout and take a breath... 

Leg Extension Drop sets  -  I didn't do partials, just full reps and did 4 drops

Things are looking good fellas! Midsection is tight and muscle bellies are getting a little pop.  My girl says I have "back abs" because of the definition in my back lol


----------



## jacked391

Chest delts
3set wu incline db pressx12
4 ws of incline db press x12,10,8 last set drop set
5ws decline bench pryamid 
Super set pec dec into partner assist incline flys (try to resist as partner pushes down to half way ) starting to become a fav 4rounds
Incline press to failure 3 sets
Rac press pryamid 2wu 4 ws

Superset side lats into rear delt raise into rear delt bands
4 rounds then last reverse pec dec 3 sets all i could mustar.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Right on Brick.. I got the good things will happen fairy flying your way and don't be a Turbobusa and all stubborn and not let us know u need anything..
Guess it's your knife turn .. 
Right on Fitnik13 wait till the return of the yetty and you will be addin plates to that lunge bar as I scream at u walking across the parking lot.. Look great as always. 

Today late legs..Hammered out Cardio . Abs and lower back to set my frame for a squatastic day .
First fatigued quads and hamstrings till I couldn't walk. 
Walking barbell lunges 25 step one way 145 x 3.  Dogg tired , puke ready .told u Fitnik.. Lol
On to squats where I just got up to a measly 465 on last set for 2 but ib suffered a small blackout upon rerack that made him sit ..lol it was very tough 

As ibs lights flickered he got in 6 sets a calves and did some foam roller myofacia release on his body before collapsing .. Weird day...


----------



## thebrick

Did manage to train yesterday. Hit some chest and shoulders. Higher reps just to pump it out and help my mood. Felt good walking out of the gym after it was done. Need to thank Mrs Brick for chasing me out of the house and focusing on something positive. Gonna try some back after lunch. Don't wanna look like some shriveled old fucker on the OR table  lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, I love it! Nothing gonna stop you!

Was kicking it with some Chest, shoulders and tris this AM and my logbook kicked my ass...looks like ti is time to swap out some exercises

Smith Incline Bench (15-20RP) 11+5+3 and I was up 10lbs on it
Incline Fly WM 22reps
DB shoulder press (20-30RP) 13+6+3 didn't beat LT 
Side lateral WM 19reps
Triceps Dips (20-30rp) 14+6+2 didn't beat LT... AGAIN FUCK!!!!
Overhead Tri Ext WM 21reps

Oh well...just one of those days but I still had an insane session.  Did a lot fo drop sets and partials after each RP set.


----------



## thebrick

thanks Atom! 
I trained back today. Rack reads, t-bars, cable rows, pull downs. I got a good one in. Pretty happy with that. Cleared my head for an hour anyway. Felt really good.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick! Thats what i'm talking about! Good man . 
AA  You'd probably dull a scalpel . You must have some serious density 
with your consistant intensity. IB WTF ? Are you ok? blackout at rack
not cool. Call me. Hey if you guys/gals would not mind could you stop over 
at intros and say hi to my buddy Cougarpro? Good friend and cool ass chick.
I want her to feel the warmth .     Might be a new recruit for bricks hangout.
Invite her on over here.   Thanks , T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice Brick glad u dont surrender and let the iron win and rest , best to toss it around and show who's the boss. Cool .. 
Glad to see Atom still shreddin up the steel too, great mindset for dam sure.
Hey T yeah I got something going on I think but not gonna say till I know 100% and keep the positive vibe going.
Did my 30 min elliptical and blasted shoulders real nice , my endurance has gone to crap which is part of the issue . Oh and my legs are sore lol. First time in a long time as pct went well and I'm still going to stay natty till jan or when my buddy says he's ready too . 
Came home to power outage from some huge breaker on a transformer at a sub station that  went out at rush hour 70000 people , me included, no candles just my flashlight and a Crakin rum and coke after I flashlighted leftovrs and manually lit my gas cooktop without an explosion .. Of course all my "friends" had power but who wants a sweaty yetty at their house?


----------



## jacked391

Early day back gotta work a double at work today. 
Lat pulldowns 2 wu sets, 4 ws x12,x10,x10x8 pyramid

Db dead stop rows 4ws x12,x10,10,10

Stretchers 4ws x12

Superset db pullovers 12,10,10,10 into straight arm pushdowns 12 12 10 10 4rounds

Meadow rows 4ws 12,10,8,8

3 sets hyper ext. To failure.

$kipped forearms back trashed now off for 16 hour shift


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for legs in a minute. You kniow what i'm looking for 
Nuff said.   Sucks about the outage IB . Hope you have power today.. thanks
T


----------



## turbobusa

Well i'll be relaxing and recovering this evening. 
Nice leg workout. Legs are shot. Be dumping the food today and tonight. Hope you all are having a great saturday.  T


----------



## jacked391

T got me motivated to hit the forearms i skipped this morning. Eating like a king today at work brisket, pulled pork,  ribs back feels good already from the thrashing this morn.


----------



## jacked391

Damn i did it forearms done 17 1/2 grind gotta find my grave an lie in it for awhile lol. I do today what others won't so I can have later what others can't. Some shit like that and it's all worth it. Good nite fellas.


----------



## turbobusa

Holy fuckin off weekend!   WTF everyone on a sabatical?J/K !
Leaving now for the gym . Holler back later.... IB Mia......
Call home son.......T


----------



## tri-terror

I trained strong man events yesterday.  No off weekend for me!  Gonna work on bench in an hour or so


----------



## turbobusa

Very cool.     Nice arm day for me . I forgot to tell you guys I'm green lighted for very light chest and back. More like high reps going through the motion. I'll take it> gotta start some where. Hit a big 65lbs for a set of ten on flat bench ! LOl
Been here and worse over the years.  Just glad to get something started. So i'm about to goin to either 2on1 off or 4 on 2 off soon. 
Depends on how much training out put on the rehabbing muscle groups days. 
Have a great finish to the weekend and a great week coming.
One more thing. Good thoughts and positive vibs for the Godfather himself
The brick. Thx , T...


----------



## kubes

I am still around I just haven't changed my training. Hit chest and tri's today. I am still doing forced reps heavier weights with the spot. Still making great gains. Can't complain good to see you guys are still tearing up the iron


----------



## thebrick

Turbo… man!! that's great to hear you got the thumbs up to train chest and back for a light one. That will feel good just moving those muscles again and getting some blood pumped through there. Very happy to hear this. The time will go faster now on your way to full recovery. Muscle memory big guy.

No training today for me. No water or food after midnight so I am wrapping up work and focusing on my next task tomorrow. And that is (hopefully) a good report and get this behind me. The last week has seemed like a month long, seriously.

Love my brothers here.


----------



## jacked391

Good luck brick legs today

Leg curls 
Leg ext

Squats
Hacks

Splits

Deads

Last calves
3times lost cookies gotta hydrate an refuel


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, definitely not an off weekend... I'm just always out and about or gone away somewhere on the weekends, but I never... EVER miss a training session! 

Legs today... Gym was packed as hell so I had to improvise

Lying leg curls 4 sets of 12
Freemotion calf press 4 sets pyramiding up
Leg press (after warm ups - all sets to failure plus one forced rep) 1x15, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 and one widowmaker 
Lying leg curls rest pause drop sets got 12+5+2 then did two drops 
Leg extension drop sets: 5 drops 

Hope y'all doing well! Thanks to all if the veterans for allowing us to have the opportunity to train. Brick, still thinking about you brother


----------



## turbobusa

Brick 24 from now . you will be past it. I'm feeling a good prognosis /diagnosis
coming . You are loved by your comrades in iron here no doubt. 
Good seeing you guys . Somehow I knew atom would have trained yesterday.
Intense dude that you are AA. No gym today. Writing and taking care of shit that I have to.Dammit!! it's snowing  Todays prayer -- Lord take me the fuck up out of Chicago and put me in phoenix or some other warm dry climate. J/K
IB did ya get it done at the gym sir? T


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Did manage to train yesterday. Hit some chest and shoulders. Higher reps just to pump it out and help my mood. Felt good walking out of the gym after it was done. Need to thank Mrs Brick for chasing me out of the house and focusing on something positive. Gonna try some back after lunch.* Don't wanna look like some shriveled old fucker on the OR table  lol*



I would feel the same way!:headbang: Just catching up, and it looks like you having surgery tomorrow? My prayers are with you brutha.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick dammit. I got you covered by my nurse Angel who will make you have a successful surgurey and all she wants is to see you back here asap..which is the same for me and even a new groupie of bricks thread fitnik13 who sends her best wishes to u through me..does that make me her bitch?  
Finally hit the iron den and racked up some good numbers even though Captain Morgan was visiting all weekend. .. Dnt ask.....:naughty1:


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning . Like many of you I have Brick on my mind . looking for a great outcome. I'm going to train CHEST and BACK! light light light.  .
I'll be back here writing for newsletter. 12. IB will I have to come out there and
open a can of whoopass on Captain Morgan ?!  Why I outta .... J/K 
Everyone have great day. Keep the brick in your positive thoughts...
Thanks, T.......


----------



## AtomAnt

Cranked out a nice chest shoulders and tris session.  Back on top of my logbook, kicking ass and taking names.

Low Incline Db bench (15-20rp) 9+5+3
Incline Bench Fly WM 21 reps
Smith Shoulder press (15-20rp) increased 5lbs 9+5+3
Side Lateral WM 23 reps
Smith Decline Close Grip Bench (15-20rp) 11+5+3 
O/H triceps Ext WM 22 reps

So far feeling good on my IV gear stack.... I'm going to be rotating things in and out every 4-6 weeks to keep it fresh.


----------



## Kalel

Back/bis today. Second day of official off season since show. Using Jim stoppani plan


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam Brick cursed my training day which i was going to take off.But rolled in to the iron lair with the electricity off and continued on a half assed leg workout all going fine till i felt a twinge in i think  my kidney which i tried to over come with lighter 305 squats but succomed to the pain,, fuk!  Didnt stop and hit accutrainer squats and calfs till i cramped..
Recoup wed and Dr asap..  holler chiman.


----------



## sh00t

Chest/Tris following Wendler 531 with the rest pause reps


----------



## AtomAnt

REPS FOR BRICK!!!!!!!  Fucking killed it for you brother!

I did have to improvise on one exercise because I couldn't wait around for some dude and his wife to get done on the smith, but still killed it.

Reverse BB Curls (20-30rp) 15+7+4
Preacher Curls (15-20RP) 11+5+3 (smoked LT reps)
Neutral Grip Pulldown (15-20Rp) 10+5+3 killed it!
Low Cable Underhand Grip Rows 1x8, 2x6, 2x5 
Freemotion 1 arm pulldown WM 20reps - awesome WM, the kind you just grind and grind and grind until you fail
Cybex Seated Machine Row WM 22reps
Spider Curl WM 21reps


----------



## thebrick

Good morning brothers. Thank you all for the good wishes sent my way!
Procedure went well. They went up in that ureter, took the biopsy and zapped the tumor with the laser. I was told it was about 1/2" x 1/2" in size, I'm lucky to catch this early. They put a stent in the tube to keep it open while it heals. Got home last night very sleepy and a bit nauseated from the anesthesia. Managed to eat some toast, fruit and yogurt because I was so damn hungry, hit the bed and slept like a rock. Feel good today. Its kinda raw feeling up in there, but that's OK. No lifting for a week. Just waiting on that biopsy report. I'd be lying if I said I was not nervous about what that will say. Dr. said hopefully he will have that Friday. What it says will determine what happens next.

Good to see the men of iron are making some noise. You guys rock.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Alrightttttt!   So glad u took the time to hop on here Briçk!  That sounds like quite an ordeal especially when the the length of our urethras are like coiled cobras waiting to strike.. T has the mini version persay..lol..Ok putting joking aside i wish you a  successful recovery and still have the angel hired to make it a positive event.. Today i rest as planned ..ib


----------



## kubes

Nice chest day...
Bench 5x12 superset dips
Free weight flys heavy 5x12 superset skull crushers
Free motion flys incline 3x12
Free motion flys decline 3x12 superset tri push downs
Finished with pec deck 5x 15 super setting one are cable pull downs
Brick glad everything went well!!!


----------



## jacked391

Brick!! Glad it went ok stay positive brother.gtg in week? Arms yesterday same as last post today chest delts also same as kast post next week seitch up exe an sets. Short on time today gotta donate some reds. All i can say is I'm up 10lbs on pyramids hell yeah an super sets kuckin my ass. Get well brick later bros


----------



## AtomAnt

Crippling leg session today! Simple but effective

Superset of Seated Calf Raises (5 sets of 10-12 reps) and Seated Leg Curls (5 sets of 12)
Lying Leg Curls (15-20rp) 12+6+3 then did a drop set and then a static and slow negative
Hack Squats 1x15, 1x10, 1x8 2x6 and 1 Widowmaker  Upped the weight 20lbs and was hitting it hard.  I have some really nice separation in my quads and it pops like crazy when doing these
Leg Extension drop sets - 4 drops 

That is all, but I felt smoked afterwards.  Just pushed out each set really hard and crushed it.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Took control of a bad ass good late nite chest session/ w cardio for the ticker..
Enuf said..     then had coaching to do..

Hi Brick..hows the percoset sessions treatin ya ?  
Im ok GT.. alone is good.....not..


----------



## kubes

Shoulders and tri's this morning bro's

Hammer strength shoulders presses 5x20 superset dips

Side later raises 5x12 superset skull crushers

Front lateral raises 5x12 superset tri push downs

Finished with reverse peck deck. 30 minutes of treadmill and off to work.


----------



## thebrick

Morning brothers,
I wish I had better news… but I don't. I heard from my doctor yesterday and the biopsy came back as cancer. If there is a plus to this, it seems to be the less aggressive type of cancer. I go back in 4 weeks for them to go back in and laser any remaining cancer they can find. Then its another CT scan and regular check-ups inside my bladder to see if anything has spread. I'm trying to get my head around this. Everything has changed overnight. Maybe I can get to the gym next week. Doesn't seem real important to me right now. I still have a little blood in my urine from the surgery, so no lifting. Damn.

Take care.


----------



## AtomAnt

You are in my thoughts Brick.... I hope things start to turn to the brighter side for you.  Stay positive and keep hope.  You'll beat this fucker

As for me.... Chest, shoulders and tris today.  I struggled a little on chest but shoulders and tris were on point.  

Neutral DB press (15-20rp) 11+5+2 this one was rough...
Incline Fly WM
Nautilus Machine Shoulder Press (15-20rp) went up 10lbs 10+5+3
Side Lateral WM
Deadskulls (15-20RP) 11+5+2
O/H tri Ext WM

It's hard to believe I'm still progressing on these lifts... Something must be going right.

Hope y'all are doing well.  If I'm not on later tonight the next time I'll likely be on will be Sunday evening.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ditto here, in my thoughts Brick.  Stay strong. You will beat this brother.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Same here Brickster! If you need anything i expect you to ask as we will be in this with you in mind and spirit..So our minds will be on overload sending positivity 24-7 .. We can do this i am sure, as we are brothers in iron forever !  iB..


----------



## swolesearcher

i know you can win the battle brick! i`m here if you need anything. don`t give up and stay positive brother!


----------



## tripletotal

Brick...I know I haven't been posting much here lately but I've been training hard.  IB said I should stop by and catch up. Damn, that is hard news to hear.

You mentioned that the gym doesn't seem so important right now, but how many other hard times has it seen you through? Once you're through this, it will just be another story to show what a survivor you are.

We are all sending good thoughts and energy your way. This bullshit will not beat you.

Keep us posted and let us know any way we can help.


----------



## Magnus82

My heart goes out to you brother.  Stay strong, we are all with you.  Please, if there is anything we can do, just ask.  You will certainly be in my prayers my friend.


----------



## Ironbuilt

From Fitnik13 to Brick.   Hi Brick i just want to tell you i too will help you and send positive vibes to help that junk go away. Im sorry ib had to post for me but im in my bb show today(sat) and will make sure ib keeps everyone here informed.. He better!:action-smiley-060::shithitthefan:

Im a good boy fitnik...


----------



## turbobusa

Sorry for my absence last couple days . I have my pc semi functional after a crash.Brick I still feel there will be a good outcome for this . 
We all Love the brick here. I'll be back here this afternoon . 
Prayers and postives for you ... Need anything just holler ...
Love , TB.......Oh yeah heading out to the gym . This one's for you Godfather!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!!!!!   Hold the presses !   Turbo got him a training partner!
Half my age. Ton of potential. cockstrong little bastard . 405 flat bench for a few reps @160lb body wt. Had great arm session with him yesterday.
eaving shortly to train . I wanted to say i'mvery glad to be involved with such a 
great  group here in bricks thread. Youi are some really good peeps .
Wish the whole world had hearts like you folks.
AA i'm probably gonna nominate you for the king of pain. You must be sore 
24/7. Cool.       I'll be here working on newsletter later today..
IB your new nick name gonna be the joker.   Where is grim ?
Jim i'm digging the consistancy you have in training.If atom could bottle that energy and sell he'd be a rich mofoer.  T


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!!!!!   Hold the presses !   Turbo got him a training partner!
Half my age. Ton of potential. cockstrong little bastard . 405 flat bench for a few reps @160lb body wt. Had great arm session with him yesterday.
eaving shortly to train . I wanted to say i'mvery glad to be involved with such a 
great  group here in bricks thread. Youi are some really good peeps .
Wish the whole world had hearts like you folks.
AA i'm probably gonna nominate you for the king of pain. You must be sore 
24/7. Cool.       I'll be here working on newsletter later today..
IB your new nick name gonna be the joker.   Where is grim ?
Jim i'm digging the consistancy you have in training.If atom could bottle that energy and sell he'd be a rich mofoer.  T


----------



## kubes

turbobusa said:


> Jim i'm digging the consistancy you have in training.If atom could bottle that energy and sell he'd be a rich mofoer.  T



Thanks bro... I just try to train intense and fast. 45 minutes on the weights and 30 minutes of cardio and out of there!


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Good morning!!!!!   Hold the presses !   Turbo got him a training partner!
> Half my age. Ton of potential. cockstrong little bastard . 405 flat bench for a few reps @160lb body wt. Had great arm session with him yesterday.
> eaving shortly to train . I wanted to say i'mvery glad to be involved with such a
> great  group here in bricks thread. Youi are some really good peeps .
> Wish the whole world had hearts like you folks.
> AA i'm probably gonna nominate you for the king of pain. You must be sore
> 24/7. Cool.       I'll be here working on newsletter later today..
> IB your new nick name gonna be the joker.   Where is grim ?
> Jim i'm digging the consistancy you have in training.If atom could
> bottle that energy and sell he'd be a rich mofoer.  T



Hey thumbalina did u post this twice for a reason? Lol. 

Brick I went in and did a bad ass leg day for you brutha. I'm talking sweat drippin muscle pumping mind blowing session.. You ask how I'm sure.. Welll..
4 shot espresso on way in..
Cardio to keep my worn out ticker floppin 30 min
Abs..Yes I said abs.. 100 decline and 4 sets of rope crunches with the stack and a 25 hangin off the pin...No abs no spine support ... Then I was core ready. So.....

Quad and hammys 12 sets of each 4 different movements and legs were  growin and knowin what's next. Squats to 455, hack squats to 405, and leg presses to 950.. 5 sets each to those points. 
Calves  next .. With out those you are just general population..10x 12 various machines. I dig the plate loaded seated hammer s.. 
HiP adductor and abductor training  so when I get my freak on I dont cramp.. 
Followed up by 20min stretching in the dry sauna..  
If u don't understand the importance of leg day then it's time for a wake up call.. Keep it real and have a great night. G money is busy with his team..


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey thumbalina did u post this twice for a reason? Lol.
> 
> Brick I went in and did a bad ass leg day for you brutha. I'm talking sweat drippin muscle pumping mind blowing session.. You ask how I'm sure.. Welll..
> 4 shot espresso on way in..
> Cardio to keep my worn out ticker floppin 30 min
> Abs..Yes I said abs.. 100 decline and 4 sets of rope crunches with the stack and a 25 hangin off the pin...No abs no spine support ... Then I was core ready. So.....
> 
> Quad and hammys 12 sets of each 4 different movements and legs were  growin and knowin what's next. Squats to 455, hack squats to 405, and leg presses to 950.. 5 sets each to those points.
> Calves  next .. With out those you are just general population..10x 12 various machines. I dig the plate loaded seated hammer s..
> HiP adductor and abductor training  so when I get my freak on I dont cramp..
> Followed up by 20min stretching in the dry sauna..
> If u don't understand the importance of leg day then it's time for a wake up call.. Keep it real and have a great night. G money is busy with his team..



i thought you said that you wont squat that weight anymore since what happened last time. lol


----------



## AtomAnt

How's everyone doing?

I couldn't get on last night because I was finishing up some school stuff...ended up being up most of the night.  Anyway, got it done, but this morning was rough! It was my squat day and I just had this looming feeling over my head as I rolled out of bed.  The session went like this:

Superset of seated leg curls (5 sets) and seated calf raises (5 sets)
Squats 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 - I was freaking dead.  I really pushed my sets 
Lying leg Curl Rest-pause drop set 
Leg Press 1x10 then one widowmaker and then did a drop set on it after the widowmaker

Busy day today and I have school later...not fun


----------



## thebrick

Hit some chest this afternoon. Felt good to push some iron and start to get my groove back. Iron is the best mental therapy there is. Planning on back tomorrow.

Push it to the wall brothers!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well good for you Brick that's the dam truth brutha.! 

Arm day/ Cardio 
Eliptical for my 30 min so both hands get numb on arm deals

Hit tris to change it up first 
Wide standing push downs to warm the guns up
Lifefitness Tri machine but I stand up behind not sit down..still warmin up.. patience.
Dip rack hangin 45 for 4 sets a 10.. Good pump rollin now.
Rope v push downs for some good contraction 4x 12
Seated behind neck cable tri movement on a incline bench 30' 4x12
close grip bench for a solid 225 x 9 on final . Tris toast.
On to bi's
Seated preacher curl on a flex machine .warm up
Standing straight bar curls 4x 13
Incline Db curls 4x 11
Standing hammer curls 4x 9 
Cable one arm standing curls to finish off the session..

Mofo if once u don't succeed try try again on squats.. 
Have a great nite I have a migrane.. Lol


----------



## kubes

Back and bi's today.....
Lat pulls light 5x15 superset preacher dumbbell curls one arm at a time 5x12
Free motion pull downs 5x12 superset hammer strength curls
Seated rows 5x12 superset cable curls
30 minutes of cardio headed to work


----------



## turbobusa

IB ---- Thumbalina !!! ha ha ha .. Maybeeee after 3 hr postivac w/o. lol
Nothing yesterday. Legs at 5pm today with the new training pard. 
Writing  today. talk soon . Go getem brick!  ...thx    T..


----------



## AtomAnt

Seeing Brick post make me smile... That is commitment.  

IB, I'm digging the gun routine! Sounds tasty.  My favorite all time arm workout is one of John Meadows's pump routines...holy hell.  I never used to warm up with elbow flexion exercises but that is awesome for getting blood in there and getting loose.

As for me, today was chest, shoulders and tris... this was the workout that kicked my ass the last time I did it.  Today proved true, I need to change some exercises.

Smith Low Incline Bench (15-20rp) 10+4+2 and then three drops doing 2 sets at each drop
Incline Fly WM 
Db Shoulder Press (20-30rp) 13+7+5 same as LT total and I am really struggling on these.  Still did two drop sets
DB lateral raise WM
Rear Delt Fly WM - Yes, two WMs
Triceps Dips (20-30rp) 12+6+4 these guys f'ed me up...time to swap them out
O/H tricep Ext WM

Keep on killing it fellas!


----------



## thebrick

Thanks brothers! 
Hit back this afternoon. Didn't hit any personal bests but who else is going pull some iron for a back workout after only one week post surgery?  LOL I'm a sick 'ol tough gym rat! And I wouldn't change a damn thing!

Good to see you guys here!


----------



## turbobusa

Nice leg session. I have a trainer partner that is on point. Must be about 24-25. 
This one reminds me of the old days . Made a difference . faster loading on heavy stuff and a spot for the aforementioned heavy stuff.
Still slowly easing in but I see things really rocking by mid winter.
Hey Brick I put a cool Casy viator shot in the news letter 12 coming. 
Think you and maybe Jello were the other guys that liked that CV  look.
I know Grim is getting some repairs and I had mine little while back .
So with you getting better we will all be starting 14 out nicely. 
Need anything holler . We will all hear ya . Promise. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

IB was  back to attack and chew on steel today!! Boy oh boy.
Now u shoulder gimps dont be a hater I was there almost 4 yrs ago now I'm back even better .. Patience...
S H O U L D E R S .. I mean heat these bad boys up and get them smoked.. 
Cardio. Gotta. Ticker needs love 20min
Theraband internal rotator cup sets of 12 all together. Believe me if I had a rubber tube years ago I wouldn't have had surgery . Its made my shoulders blossom.. 
Hit rear delts first for a change up 
Reverse face on incline bench and rock some Db to warm up rear ds
Reverse on a Pec dec. Hold for 3 count to start the fire
Bent over cable on an acctrainer cable machine . Great smooth machine I say
Bent over straight bar rows.. 
Side delts
Accutrainer side raises. 
Db seated side raises
One arm Db side raises hold on top 3 count .. Burn is on 
Front delts
One arm Db raises
Straight bar raises
Lay and face an incline bench on a 30* angle and use a straight bar to smokeeee front delts.. Yeowww
Db presses not too heavy cause I got my pump on
Then I faced bench on a hammerstrength shoulder press to test it out and holyyy cow I 
liked It as it took pressure off dead top of shoulder and shared it with the front delt.. Great change of the norm for me..

I hear Brick all the way up NW as he's hootin and hollerin in the gym with joy that's for 
sure , dam impressive I must say.. 

Well cool Atoms back rippin his facia to make fiberoushus growth as usual 
Jims got his game down as usual perfecting his oregon temple 
And turbos finally has a new partner which Is just what the both of them need .and G 
money I heard  hit some legs so I think we had a full blown 7 man iron warfare today.. C O O L ..    DMSO my shoulders is  coming lol..And if Mofo would just say in Italian his daily session movements we would love to hear it and figure it out cause he tosses iron around dam good.. So post your dam workout we don't care what name of exercises u use.. .do it!!!  Ok rants over.. Ib.


----------



## kubes

Chest day...
Warmed up with cable flys... Did my normal supersets with the tri's between each set.
Moved to bench... Did heavy pause reps with a spotter.
Moved to dumbbell bench incline.. 12 reps and the spotter helps crank out 3 more reps every set to failure.
Incline dumbbell flys every set to failure..
Free motion fitness flys 3 sets incline 3 sets decline
Finished off with pec deck and 30 minutes of cardio. Off to work


----------



## thebrick

Looks like I'm stuck in the office today brothers. Planning on shoulders and traps tomorrow though. Already looking forward to that.
T... always liked Casey's look... takes me back old school. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Taken a few days off so my lab tests coming up will be spot on perfect before another die hard gym session on Saturday.. 
Glad to see the Brickster and Jim are with me today.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Getting some labs done as well -  on Sat., so just a little chest today, short and sweet.  I'm thinking that 36 hours in between shouldn't affect levels.
Legs was night before last, hams and quads in that order.  Sorry haven't posted a lot lately, haven't been killing it much lately, but still sorting out delt issues - getting MRI soon to see what the next move is.


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out for arms in a min. Been on the run and busy... 
Have great day all .     T


----------



## thebrick

Planning on shoulders later... first one in a few weeks.
Grim, hope that shoulder issue is a minor one

Let's do this.


----------



## kubes

Ironbuilt said:


> Taken a few days off so my lab tests coming up will be spot on perfect before another die hard gym session on Saturday..
> Glad to see the Brickster and Jim are with me today.



We are always with you brother! Having a nice needed rest day today and will get back to the iron tomorrow


----------



## AtomAnt

Hope the delt pans out grim... messed up shoulders are no fun.

Work has been hell for me lately.  Getting really stressed out with shit...

Yesterday was back and bis, which went well, aside from not being able to do my bent smith rows.  Did low cable rows instead and got a good squeeze.  I do enjoy mixing things up for each bodypart once in while so it isn't all that bad.

Today was legs

Lying leg curls 4x12 superset with freemotion calf press 4x12
Leg press 1x12, 1x10, 1x8 2x6 and one WM - I crushed it on these
DC style Stiff leg Deads using the pyramid scheme - hams were toasted

That is it.  Short and sweet and super intense.


----------



## BIG D

leg day!


----------



## thebrick

Just back in form shoulders and traps. You have no idea how good this feels to me. Best therapy EVER. Gets me out of head for an hour and I need it.
Guns tomorrow!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Just back in form shoulders and traps. You have no idea how good this feels to me. Best therapy EVER. Gets me out of head for an hour and I need it.
> Guns tomorrow!



Awesome Brick! It's great to see you gettiing it done and feeling good.  Positivity breeds positivity :headbang:


----------



## turbobusa

Nice arm session  solo but good.  Brick put a smile on my face with 3 words.
let's do this!  Very cool ..... sounds like all of you are doing just that. 
Thanks, T....


----------



## thebrick

Amen to that Atom!
Thanks T! You are a good man.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa we are all on a good groove for solid sessions ! I love it. Get this i did a "clark griswold" riding a ladder down as i was on a dam roof pushin in a window that cranks out cause it was stuck..lol ..gutters are sure made slick!  No injuries except shins scraped and my pride.. 
Did early morning blood panel and then on to legs  .
Cardio warm up
Flex leg extenstion machine
Lifefitness horizontal hammy machine
Front squats but now i see they tweak my repaired shoulder somewhat so light 165 weight for 12 tops
Standing isolated cable leg curls
Accutrainer free squat which to me adds good explosion out of the bottom if done correctly,  pegged stack 400..
Super high 20count leg presses to shock and awe some lazy muscle fibers and add cardio all in one.. i became fried..
Standing calf machine 
Accutrainer squat machine to do calfs on a 6x6 block

I dont know about you guys but is weather colder than usual?  Low 30's here makes my squirrel tuck in.. Truck in shop so maybe a death ride on my bicycle to the gym fri.
Good to hear Atom Brick Grim Jim Turbobusa arent taking " you shouldnt" at all serious.. weights are always " a should"! ib


----------



## kubes

Hit shoulder presses first 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x15 
Front lateral raises 5x15
Reverse peck deck 5x15 
Shruggs 5x20 holding every rep at the top for 3-5 seconds 
30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## AtomAnt

We all rocking and rolling! IB, you are one funny fuck! lol

So I crushed my chest shoulders and tris this morning.  I had to improvise on the shoulders but used a machine that I never did before and really liked it.

Incline Db bench (15-20rp) 10+5+3 Very solid reps and I was shaking at the end
Incline Fly Wm 23 reps 
Freemotion Cable Overhead Shoulder press (15-20rp) 10+5+3 this thing has two low cables and a seat and it requires stabilization like DBs.  Felt great
Side Lateral Wm ss w/ upright row - crushed me
Decline Close grip bench (15-20rp) went up 20lbs 9+4+2 tris looked swollen as hell
Overhead Tri ext WM - wicked pump

During my session a dude comes up to me and goes, "How do I get like that?" pointing to my arms.  I go like what?  He says, "All crazy ripped veiny and big!" I say, "Train hard and eat a lot." 

Taipan's NPP is amazing so far. I'm getting much tighter in my midsection and have a nice full look to my muscles.  I like this stuff a lot!


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from the gun show... first one in a few weeks. My partner had me super-setting through the entire workout, bi's then right to tri's then back to bi's. Went way better than I expected. My weight is climbing back up even through I am only on HRT for the past month. It dropped during that hi-stress time. Good strength too. I wasn't expecting that. Maybe I am on to something.

Keep it rolling brothers!


----------



## kubes

Brick I really like the supersets. Amazing pump and you get 2 times the work done in the same amount of time!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok bicycle day to gym 3 miles one way.lots a hills  , 37 degrees with nw wind..cardio done..squirrel retracted into prostate from bike seat.. 
Back night!  Killed it
Weighted chins and ooohh  the stretch was goood..4 sets 25lb db lol
 Seated rows on hammerstrength iso..480 last set.
One arm seated cable rows.. restretch and grow.4 sets per arm.
Single db rows..last set  80..  
Flex front pull down machine  320 final for 5 
45° v grip pulldowns .. 175 x9 4th set..  im tired.glucose burnt on ride in.left new custom drink at home on step.
Took.43 minutes to get to gym.1hr 15 min to get home
Bike again Sat unless frosty.. i cant ruin my free bike in a wreck
Good luck on labs G and the winner is??? Lol


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Well shit IB I would have called you late if I knew tyou were still up.No gym today. Wiped the F--- out from be up for almost 24 and running and streesin with family stuff. Needed a deep sleep . Tomorrow is going to be a 
killer leg session. Plenty of food and R&R today. Hey IB our little buddy Bernard is coming to hang out today. What a good kid.  Cold as a witches ---- outside today. Talking about 13 degress tonight. Glad to see you guys doing it. 
Holler later...... T


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Just back in from the gun show... first one in a few weeks. *My partner had me super-setting through the entire workout, bi's then right to tri's then back to bi's. *Went way better than I expected. My weight is climbing back up even through I am only on HRT for the past month. It dropped during that hi-stress time. Good strength too. I wasn't expecting that. Maybe I am on to something.
> 
> Keep it rolling brothers!



I did the same for bi's/tri's a few days ago. Super-setted every single set, and lets just say my tri's are bit sore now. I never get sore anymore so it feels glorious!:love1:


----------



## kubes

Today was the leg day
Squats 5x12
Leg extensions 5x20
Leg curls 5x15
Lunges 3 sets across the gym 
Wall sits till I couldn't do it anymore
5 sets of calf raises 
30 minutes of cardio and time to watch some football! Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## thebrick

Back in from legs... feels good to get those quads pumped again. No way was I sitting at home this morning. Move it Brick.
Turbo... get some quality sleep tonight. Makes all the difference.

Good to see everyone here!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nose is raining snot and gym is waiting for me to arrive.. . 
Abs.cardio.traps.forearms.calves 
..Anything to get out of the house is good.. T i was travon last nite cause forgot heat was in my bag from removing from my truck..go figure 
Back after a bit Gents!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tore it up..went in to nurse a cold in the sauna..fell asleep for 30 minutes .went out to the playgroud 
Forearms / front and back 4 sets each seated
                    Standing  for  4 sets
Traps seated  and on the plate loaded hammerstength 5 sets 
Standing cable wide bar trap shrugs  5 sets..  
Calfs...no cuts in the calf and you got kankles not calves! 
4sets  seated  and standing.. 
 Have a great sunday its chest day ,irons flyin well 
.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well.. i see four people here are one step ahead of the others.. no pain no gain fellas.. 
Soup can and string service is on 24-7 ..


----------



## kubes

Hit it early today.. I am working cause of the holiday so had to get in and out! chest tri day
Bench 5x12 superset skull crushers
Peck Deck 5x15 superset dips
Incline free motion flys 3x15 superset tri push downs 
Decline free motion flys 3x15 superset tri push downs
done in 45 minutes and off to work!!


----------



## chrisr116

I'm off today, and even though it is not a scheduled gym day for me, I think I am going to train chest today.  I guess it's gonna be some isopress flat bench, flys, etc.  Prob low wt, high reps.  My right rotator cuff hurts from last weeks heavy benching.  

Anyone got any ideas for rotator cuff friendly chest exercises??


----------



## thebrick

chrisr116 said:


> I'm off today, and even though it is not a scheduled gym day for me, I think I am going to train chest today.  I guess it's gonna be some isopress flat bench, flys, etc.  Prob low wt, high reps.  My right rotator cuff hurts from last weeks heavy benching.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for rotator cuff friendly chest exercises??



Have you tried using dumbbells for your presses? I've heard these are a bit easier on you rotator vs. barbell presses.


----------



## chrisr116

thebrick said:


> Have you tried using dumbbells for your presses? I've heard these are a bit easier on you rotator vs. barbell presses.



I haven't, but I will try them today.  Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it...


----------



## kubes

chrisr116 said:


> I'm off today, and even though it is not a scheduled gym day for me, I think I am going to train chest today.  I guess it's gonna be some isopress flat bench, flys, etc.  Prob low wt, high reps.  My right rotator cuff hurts from last weeks heavy benching.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for rotator cuff friendly chest exercises??



Hammer strength machines are money for me... Maybe give that a try if you have them ay your Gym?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chris start doing internal rotator cuff personal physical therapy ,i do every gym day,  with theraband resistant tubing and or cable movement ..Lots of great you tube on the subject and always try and ice after bench session when time and place allows.

I heard the word " bench" im rollin out the door with my sweet
 potato shake now.. Have a great Sunday fellas .." own the iron   dont let it own you!"


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chris start doing internal rotator cuff personal physical therapy ,i do every gym day,  with theraband resistant tubing and or cable movement ..Lots of great you tube on the subject and always try and ice after bench session when time and place allows.

I heard the word " bench" im rollin out the door with my sweet
 potato shake now.. Have a great Sunday fellas .." own the iron   dont let it own you!"


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL thumballina disease from Turbobusa so can one of you guys.please  delete one?.. thanks hun..


----------



## turbobusa

Ah my smartass brethren never disappoints!  I'm heading out on a doozy hunt.
Legs with new training partner. Keep it up IB and I'll have to tell V to turn it up 10 notches on yo ass when you get here for the holidays . 
Gonna turn yam into yes M'am !   LOL      T


----------



## AtomAnt

Had an awesome leg session today.  Like all leg session, short and sweet with a boat load of intensity.

Superset of Seated Calves and Seated leg curls 5 sets of each
Lying Leg Curls (15-20rp) 14+6+3 The I dropped it down and did another and then a static
Close Stance Hack Squats 1x15, 1x10, 1x8, 2x6 then one widowmaker.  After the WM I dropped a plate off each side and did as many reps as I could followed by 6 partials.  Then I dropped another plate off each side and got my feet into a sissy squat position and did as many reps as I could.  I finished it by doing full regular stance reps and partials with that weight. 
Finished it off with leg extension drop sets


----------



## turbobusa

AA that is how ya do it! Cool.. Had a really good leg session yesterday with the new pard.Warmup- warm hams and ext sets then warm up with light leg presses . The real work was 3-4 sets hatfield bar squats . leg presses feelers up to 
fairly heavy wt. 5 working sets of 10 . Hacks 4 working sets. Hams plate loaded seated followed by lying leg curls . couple sets slo mo exts  high rep followed by hack slomo . Could only manage 1 set of theses I was spent. 
Good one though.. Today  arms at 430... All have great day.
Thanks, T.........


----------



## thebrick

Great rotator advice IB

Just back in from a chest workout. Still lagging behind where I was but I am only at HRT levels now. I'm feeling my aches and pains a lot more  LOL  Still, having a blast and lovin' it tho.

Let's rock it brothers


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick = ironman.... There can fireballs plummeting from the heavens and brick would still be pounding out reps lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

I said please delete one of the double posts LoL.. I can sweeten a potato but not delete posts . 
No shit Atom .. Brick has more fire in his belly than a coal burning locomotive for dam sure. Hell yes.! 

I did my SSSS tonite!! U all say WTF ibs nuts?  Oh I am ? It's my Sasquatch Suicidal Shoulder Session !  I put them thru hell and best I've ever felt and I'm clean as 46 t can be.. No shit. Lol. 
Cardio 30 min .. Check!
Blue Theraband internal sets 12... Check.. I'm stoked. Woods on the ground ready to fire ..
Accutrainer cable cross rear delt x 5 set .. Check
Bent over Db single arm raises x 5 set... Check
Bent over straight bar above chest to hit rear delts 3 sets. Check
Single Db side raises x3 sets .. Check
Accutrainer single cable side raises x 4 sets.. Check.. Ib is SWOLE   
Front straight arm seated plate raises w/ pause 4 sets .. Check. 
Single one arm Db straight arm raises w/ pause x 4 sets ..Check
V rope seated cable between legs front raises x 4 sets. .check
Reverse face HS shoulder iso press x 4 sets .. Check Ib gettin fried .
Lifefitness reverse face shoulder press x 4 sets .. Check

No shit best shoulder session in 6 months.it was suicidal bruthas and a blast doing it. 
Legs tomorrow.   I gotta get some Valencia oranges soon T. Sweet this time a year .


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for Chest and back back first. Have to really excersise restarint with the back work. Have not come this far to pull the shoulder repairs apart. 
chest should be 3-4 big sets of flat bench with a whopping 75-85 pounds. 
Hey who am I to bitch? I couldnt pic up a set of car keys without big pain 
in august.... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Chest shoulders and tris today... Really thinking about adding more volume.  I need to bring up my back for sure and some volume might do me good.

Flat DB Neutral Grip Bench (15-20rp) 9+4+2 did not beat LT....might be time for a swap
Incline Db Fly WM
Nautilus Machine Shoulder Press (15-20rp) went up 20lbs 9+5+3
Side lateral WM
Deadskulls (15-20rp) 11+5+3
O/H triceps Ext WM

Felt great and got a sick pump.  Just pissed I missing reps.

I'm going to work with one of my friends to help me set up a plan for 2014 and make me a true freak.  he is national level competitor and has trained with several pros.  I like working with someone who isn't afraid to take a few chances and we will work well together.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Day of rest to get things accomplished but did I ? No.. Now anxiety has come forth. Priority change ahead . Good to see Turbobusa and Atom defieing gravity with some weights in hand.  Legs tomorrow screw everyone else. Lol.


----------



## turbobusa

Well it was back then chest followed by some really light dumbell laterals for very high reps. Really starting to itch to apply some "pressure" but I'd be the one sitting in the corner crying if I tore the stainless sutures through the tendon like a cheese grater. Anyway I feel like i'm coming back to life after a challenging decade of some really serious injuries . Some of you know I had a grand cherokee skid up onto my left side chest shouler arm in 2004 . I was on my motorcycle and just woman just floored it and drove right up on me.
My left tricep was pinched almost in half. My left humerous had the ball broken off and crushed into 3 pieces My 3 largest ribs in the "organ protective zone" were broke clean through at the spine. My right tricep was torn completely out of the lower arm insertion. My left lung was injurred along with some organ damage . My right patella was fractured at the "shelf" right below the knee.
My wife was following me in car . She watched the whole thing happen.
She also pulled her gun and told driver to not move when she asked should she drive forward.(she was going to drive back up on me as i was still unconsious 
under the vehicle. ) I was 100 yards  from a fire station. 
The Chicago fire fighter that took care of me on the way to trauma 
was very kind and asked (loudly)in the ambulance  that I please try to stay conscious .I always meant to go by and buy the fire house pizza and say thanks. I did not but thought of it several times over the next few years.
About 4-5 years after the accident I saw his face on the news. He had been killed looking for homeless in a burning building. The roof collapsed killing him and another firefighter.I waited too long.       
If you have someone you need to tell something tell them . If you need to 
let another know how much they mean to you do it. 
I seem to learn this lesson the hard way over and over. Should have . Wish I would have . Problem is I'm a slow learner. I'm working on lt though.
Happy thanks giving..  T


----------



## turbobusa

Oh yeah i had a awesome training session today.... Just doing a little reflecting on my half full glass........ T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotcha covered Turbobusa.. amen to all that for sure!  Boy does time fly and very fast when you meet important people that you connect with...Made valencia oj today.  Sweet lil cupful..


----------



## kubes

Chest day
Warmed up with cable cross overs 5x20
Hammer strength bench 5x12 superset dips
Free weight flys 5x8 superset dips
Dumbbell bench 5x12 superset skull crushers
Free motion incline and decline flys superset tri push downs 
30 min cardio and done!! Happy turkey day tomorrow bro's


----------



## thebrick

Turbo, that's quite a story. With good lessons for us all, don't wait to tell someone thank you or that you care.

I hit back today. First deads in a few weeks. Felt great. Then I hit my t-bars, Hammer rows, pull downs and DC cable rows. Love that back pump.

I may have some pie tomorrow. TO ALL MY BROTHERS HERE, HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING! I'M THANKFUL YOU YOU ARE MY FRIENDS.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohhh yeah did i ever have a killer leg session! 
Brick i tossed another 45 on the hack squat for 5 a side for ya brutha and said to myself 4 was easy now lets do what brick would d..so i did 3 reps..not bad for a low t junkie
Preexhaust after cardio 20 min.
Quads
Hammys
Quads 
Hammy
Straight legged db deads 100max lb
Hack squats to deep hell
Calves x 15 sets
I was toast and slammed some glucose / ion whey to be able to argue with a gurkey.. its a word believe me..
HAPPY THANKS GIVING , gym 8 am to gobble up some poundages..  sweet potato sale time T ...


----------



## turbobusa

Happybthanksgiving. training my knife and fork muscle groups today.
No gym . Getting ready to rock legs tomorrow. Brick was thinking about you this morning. i'm glad you are my friend and want good things coming your way for 14. Enjoy your loved ones and give thanks . Easy to complain 
til you take notice that many have no family friends or even food much of the time. Tomorrow is gonna be a good one ... Thanks, T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slammed back on Thanksgiving day 
.carbed up like a sumo wrestler so back pump city came to dinner on bent over t bar rows ..super growth occured in mind and soul.. 
Friday  .arm day !  Cardio bike ride in and back 3 miles each way
Tore it up!
Close grip bench
Reverse grip smith machine bench
Vrope push downs
V bar over bent over behind the head cable extensions
Seates dip press on HS.plate load
Straight bar curls
Vbar lieing cable curls
Db seated curls
Single arm cable curls on a seatd cable machine
Standing one arm accutrainer curls
Flex machine preacher curls

Ate a sweetpotato and orange with orange iso whey shake for the ride home...


----------



## thebrick

IB, you are lucky you could train on Thanksgiving day. I wish I could. Instead I ate dressing and black cherry pie...  lol I'm calling it carbing up.
I hit shoulders and traps yesterday. That's my version of black Friday. Got some good soreness happening. Got guns down for today. Finally feel like I am getting my groove back. Feels good and clears my head.


----------



## Alinshop

Ironbuilt said:


> Slammed back on Thanksgiving day
> .carbed up like a sumo wrestler so back pump city came to dinner on bent over t bar rows ..super growth occured in mind and soul..
> Friday  .arm day !  Cardio bike ride in and back 3 miles each way
> Tore it up!
> Close grip bench
> Reverse grip smith machine bench
> Vrope push downs
> V bar over bent over behind the head cable extensions
> Seates dip press on HS.plate load
> Straight bar curls
> Vbar lieing cable curls
> Db seated curls
> Single arm cable curls on a seatd cable machine
> Standing one arm accutrainer curls
> Flex machine preacher curls
> 
> Ate a sweetpotato and orange with orange iso whey shake for the ride home...



There is nothing like training on holidays since the gym is practically empty. It's nice you got to train on Thanksgiving Day. :headbang: Unfortunately I missed the hours this year so, but I still have Christmas eve and New Years Day left

Your sweet potato/orange shake sounds like one of a kind.


----------



## turbobusa

Legs at noon.Brick you are cracking me up with the cherry pie carb up.
I too "carbed up" on 3/4 of a homemade pecan pie. Was my late fathers favorite and one of mine too. Have some friends from here coming into town later this week to train. gonna be fun. Hope all had a great thanksgiving.
I'll check back later..  T


----------



## AtomAnt

Been off the forums for few days but have had some great workouts.  Kind of cool training with my girl every day and I think she likes seeing me train.  

I'm in the process of changing things up to focus more on my weak points, mainly chest and back and quad sweep. Today was a little more MD style for back with bis at the end

Superset of 1 arm smith suitcase rows and heavy t-bar rows 5 sets of each
Rack deads 5 sets of 5
Superset of hammers strength pulldowns and low cable rows 5 sets of each did a drop set to finish it off
BB curls 5 sets of 6 then a rest-pause set and a drop set
Supination Db curls 5 sets of 10
Hammer strength machine curls rest-pause drop set

Smoked it! 

Hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## thebrick

LOVE pecan pie Turbo! Have you noticed how expensive pecans are this year? Still worth it. Those things are loaded with antioxidants too.

Just got back from guns. Been trying lighter weights and reps in the 15 rep zone with a good squeeze. Lovin' it.

Sounds like you guys are nailing it!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> LOVE pecan pie Turbo! Have you noticed how expensive pecans are this year? Still worth it. Those things are loaded with antioxidants too.
> 
> Just got back from guns. Been trying lighter weights and reps in the 15 rep zone with a good squeeze. Lovin' it.
> 
> Sounds like you guys are nailing it!



Brick, you supersetting those pythons? Supersets in a little higher rep range are the elixir of the pump gods! lol


----------



## turbobusa

Hey there ya are atom. Glad all is well. I had a rare "off: day in the gym .
nausea and no oxygen. abbreviated the w/o as my partner felt like shit as well. 
hopefully come out swinging tomorrow. Tired..... better tomorrow.  T


----------



## chrisr116

Damn, went to the gym after work and absolutely had to force myself through a leg workout.  I hate days like that...


----------



## Alinshop

chrisr116 said:


> Damn, went to the gym after work and absolutely had to force myself through a leg workout.  I hate days like that...



At least you went!


----------



## Ironbuilt

I killed legs for you today Chris..Gym empty and so musicHwas cranked  had to walk my bike home 3 miles because of ths super pump from about 4 turkey sandwiches and apple pie  , potato shake and 4 tangerines.  
Was asked if i sleep at the gym .Fuk yeah came out my mouth..
Snows coming sunday night..time to move.. Glad everyones gettin pie of all flavas..


----------



## g0hardorgohome

I'm jelly to those of you who managed to hit the gym today...

I was in the clubs first time in while last night and being unable to eat and train sucks donkey dick... And achilles tendon pains me more day by day while me powerlifting meet gets closer...


----------



## turbobusa

So today we hit chest and shoulders .I worked up to a huge 115 for a couple super highrep sets on the flat bench. Follwed with a little hammer incline .
Not ready to test shoulder stability just yet so i'm happy with what I can do. 
Couple high rep super light lateral sets . Ran my partner through shawn rays old  delt giant set . 15lb dumbells had him holler!! pumped as mofo though..
Tomorrow back and traps. Looking forward to a couple members coming into town to train this week.... Everyone have a great week coming up. 
happy is a great feeling..... T


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice shit Turbo! 

Off day for me, like a usual Sunday. Felt good to sleep in and relax. Now in stuck in traffic while my girl is driving... PITA


----------



## chrisr116

Ironbuilt said:


> I killed legs for you today Chris..Gym empty and so musicHwas cranked  had to walk my bike home 3 miles because of ths super pump from about 4 turkey sandwiches and apple pie  , potato shake and 4 tangerines.
> Was asked if i sleep at the gym .Fuk yeah came out my mouth..
> Snows coming sunday night..time to move.. Glad everyones gettin pie of all flavas..



I figured out the problem.  I felt like shit all evening and until I got to work this morning.  Felt my gut rumbling and dropped about half my gut in the toilet.  Immediately felt better.  Then I remembered I found a week old ham and cheese sammich in the fridge at work yesterday afternoon that I forgot I left, and give it a curious sniff and ate the damn thing.  I believe that was the problem.  I felt good at work and went and trained shoulders this afternoon after I got off.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam ham!!
Killed shoulders and traps like a fricken maniac with high aggression on a mochachino.. 
Cardio on hand bike 30min on #6 to warm up my upper body.. Sweat 
Thera band tube flexology for my internal rotators ... Sweat good
Accutrainer standing rear delt crossovers. Sweat more
Angled bench facing Db rear delts.. Rockin 50's last set .. Watch out. Sweat even more.
Side Accutrainer cable crossover side raises. Sweat is a dripn
Db standing isolated side raises.  SWOLE is happening
Standing front Db raises .  You know the vision? " Ib psycho as always "
Seated front plate raises.. And  also grIp sets as I use 3 tens and hold together
Seat facing HS iso military press.. My new love less pressure of top a delts at rotator.
Db over head presses .. Guys I was toast.. Low blood sugar hit hard and a scurry out to my car for a shake and bagel. 
Yam/ cinnamon / vanilla whey/ ice and water .. My TG Shake .. Try it.. 
You guys have a good night .. Ib


----------



## turbobusa

Ah thats why you were mia...  Ib..  getting ready to head out for back solo. 
I'll return at 4 to gym to train my partner.Kinda just going by feel this early into upper body moves while healing.. Hey Brick look at casey v's twisting back shot in  newsletter 12.. He was awesome... Everyone have great day..
T


----------



## Thunder46

Going to try some deadlifts tonight and hope i don't hurt myself


----------



## thebrick

T... can't believe the newsletter is a year old! Love those old photos too. Brings back a lot of memories for me.

OK, guys, no more turkey and dressing and pie. Back to the iron! Got chest down for today after lunch. Glad everyone is having a good one.

Gohardorgohome... what's going on with that Achilles tendon? You want to take care of that.


----------



## chrisr116

Back Day today.  Gotta love those pullups and t bar rows....


----------



## AtomAnt

In the process of changing things so today was session taken from the book of Mountaindog.  

Lying leg curls 3 sets of 12 then one full set of 12 drop weight, set of 8, drop weight and set of 8 then 25 partials = super hammie pump
Leg press 1 set of 12, 4 sets of 10 after last set I immediately did a set of 20 walking lunges 
Leg Extensions 4 sets of 10.  Explode up 3 second eccentric
Squats sets of 15, 12, 8, 8 Fucking insane after all of that - Used a high bar close stance: 295lbs felt like I was lifting a car
Db Stiff leg Deads 4 sets of 10  - nice and slow with a deep stretch

I am soooo dead today


----------



## turbobusa

Nice lte conservative back session. If any muscle group is gonna pull the surgury apart it would be back for me. So i'm going sooo light and careful. 
Heading back to the gym at 4.......  glad you like the old school pics Brick. 
Thanks, T..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Got results of shoulder MRI, spoke with doctor today (former team doc for MLB franchise).  NO surgery - for now. So, not sure if it was mental or just using my head tonight, but chest workout was great!  Pre-exhausted with pec deck and flyes then moved on to pressing.  This helped immensely.  Felt super solid on pressing movements.

Pec Deck 3 x 12
Flyes 3 x 12-15 add weight each set
Incline BB press 1x8, 3x10 pause on last 3 reps of each set at neck. NO locking out.
Guillotine press 1x8, 3x10 pause as above.
Cable x-overs 3x15
DB pullovers 2x20 - deep stretch slow negatives.

Then hit biceps for three tri-sets:
Preacher curl 3x12
Alternate DB curl 3x10
BB curl 3x12 rest 90 seconds after each triset -no rest between exercises.

Then some db pendulum exercises for the cuff.  Tear in supraspinatus tendon at posterior/lateral insertion, not surgery level tear - rehab to follow.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Awesome Grim  !!  Take it slow i need more time to get ahead of you.. 12 weeks natty and still feeln great..no idea why ..lol
T i fixed my truck. 30$ and 2 hours of my wrenching skills saved me 500$ .. 
Hit back tonite..came in hot did 30 min.cardio but an hour in i crashed big time. Still had good stimulation but i got woozy from a doozey high paced session.. 
Brick.  All my pie cakes and turkey gone and i too have done gobbled way more than i should so total turkey takedown sessions are now in order.. Glad everyone is postin in this bad ass brick brothers thread..keeper goin!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yep.  12 weeks natty here and feeling amazing.  Seriously-stamina and strength are really good and I'm gaining little by little. All in all I really feel fantastic. (considering I have a wicked chest cold LOL).
Glad to hear you did crashed during your workout - was starting to think you were part machine with the iron you're throwing around.  
Sorry hadn't posted much lately, but workouts were just inconsistent and well, you know how it goes...


----------



## chrisr116

The Grim Repper said:


> Got results of shoulder MRI, spoke with doctor today (former team doc for MLB franchise).  NO surgery - for now. So, not sure if it was mental or just using my head tonight, but chest workout was great!  Pre-exhausted with pec deck and flyes then moved on to pressing.  This helped immensely.  Felt super solid on pressing movements.
> 
> Pec Deck 3 x 12
> Flyes 3 x 12-15 add weight each set
> Incline BB press 1x8, 3x10 pause on last 3 reps of each set at neck. NO locking out.
> Guillotine press 1x8, 3x10 pause as above.
> Cable x-overs 3x15
> DB pullovers 2x20 - deep stretch slow negatives.
> 
> Then hit biceps for three tri-sets:
> Preacher curl 3x12
> Alternate DB curl 3x10
> BB curl 3x12 rest 90 seconds after each triset -no rest between exercises.
> 
> *Then some db pendulum exercises for the cuff*.  Tear in supraspinatus tendon at posterior/lateral insertion, not surgery level tear - rehab to follow.



Can you describe that exercise for me.  I have a chronic bench presser's shoulder and that sounds interesting.  Thanks.....


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Yep.  12 weeks natty here and feeling amazing.  Seriously-stamina and strength are really good and I'm gaining little by little. All in all I really feel fantastic. (considering I have a wicked chest cold LOL).
> Glad to hear you did crashed during your workout - was starting to think you were part machine with the iron you're throwing around.
> Sorry hadn't posted much lately, but workouts were just inconsistent and well, you know how it goes...



12 weeks natty? F that! lol 

Anyway,  made some changes to the program to bring up my weak points. AJ Sims is helping me with my diet and supplement protocols as he knows much more than about how things go hand in hand so I brought him on board to help.  

I am increasing my training volume and reducing frequency for some bodyparts but creating a carry over effect from the exercises I am using.

Today was chest and shoulders and you'll see how there is carry over to tris here...

Incline Db Bench 4 sets of 8 with partials after each set
Db hex Press 3 x 10 - took these slow and squeezed at the top (these burn my tris as well)
Nautilus Machine Press (focusing on pec minor) 4 sets of 8 with back rest pushing me way forward to get a deep stretch and peak contractions. Last set was a drop set
Flat Db Fly Press 4 sets of 12 last set was a drop set
Ultra Wide Shoulder Press 3 sets of 15
Over and back Shoulder Press 4 sets of 10 (over and back = 1 rep)
Tri Set of side laterals + rear delt raises + front raises

Killed it and felt great!  I think the volume is needed for my weak spots.


----------



## thebrick

Grim, that is great news!! Very glad to hear that.

T. glad you are easing into it. Nice.

I'm 6 weeks natty and feeling good. Crazy thing, my weight is about the same. The weights I train with are close. I don't look as hard but I feel great. Working on a little winter fat in case I get trapped in a snow drift. Hypothermia is a bitch.

Got back down for this afternoon. Gonna pull that fucker off the floor too.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Grim, that is great news!! Very glad to hear that.
> 
> T. glad you are easing into it. Nice.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks natty and feeling good. Crazy thing, my weight is about the same. The weights I train with are close. I don't look as hard but I feel great. Working on a little winter fat in case I get trapped in a snow drift. Hypothermia is a bitch.
> 
> Got back down for this afternoon. Gonna pull that fucker off the floor too.



When you guys say natty are you still on TRT?


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> When you guys say natty are you still on TRT?



Yes for me... my little doc 'scribed Androgel


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Yes for me... my little doc 'scribed Androgel



Ahhh gotcha.  Good deal


----------



## The Grim Repper

chrisr116 said:


> Can you describe that exercise for me.  I have a chronic bench presser's shoulder and that sounds interesting.  Thanks.....



Sure man.
Lean forward with one hand supporting your upper body. (I use the db rack) with a LIGHT db (or nothing) in your other hand - almost like the position for a db row.  Let the arm hang down, don't round back.  Begin by swinging arm left/right for 10 slow controlled swings in each direction like a clock pendulum.  Then forward/backward.  Then finally clockwise,then counterclockise.  Repeat with other arm.  Those really seem to help if done a few times a week to keep your shoulders healthy.

Since I'm officially starting rehab, I'll be doing a lot of this type of stuff but I'm looking forward to pressing (military and bench) much more weight again once I'm healing up.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> When you guys say natty are you still on TRT?



Nope.  Nada, nothing.  I'm currently trying to kickstart my HPTA so we'll see what the next rounds of bloods show.  Last ones had my serum test at 77 and estradiol at 6.6.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Nope.  Nada, nothing.  I'm currently trying to kickstart my HPTA so we'll see what the next rounds of bloods show.  Last ones had my serum test at 77 and estradiol at 6.6.



More power to you my friend


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol .. im 47 serum...still hittin decent weight and im kinda been off lately but i go to the gym on my days off and lift so thats probably the reason...i restarted some clomid but i think it tires me out..
Did chest tonite on bored whim... wasnt pretty but the ass i saw was.. i use that as gonadular viewification stimulation..GVS syndrome for you in the medical field like myself.. T is your ipad on menstration. Drop your sweet potato and let me know bro.
Brick where are thou?


----------



## thebrick

Taking the day off today. Got plenty of work to do and I don't want to get too big so I can't fit in my Santa suit.  Yeah, right LOL
Got shoulders and traps down for tomorrow. Training partners been sick. He better be well before he comes back. Ah, yes, winter time bugs.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh...ok  ill post again..T do you have the flu croup?  Or just living the dream with Hawk and Nate at Sir Edwards steel yard?  
Be back here later. Everyone have a productive Wednesday..

Instant update..hawks enroute.. cough is true but T is back on
 fire still tossin..


----------



## AtomAnt

Crushing back workout today!!!!! I love going between volume and HIT and now is the time bring up weak points.  I'm going to post what I have planned for my training schedule in a new thread (please give me feedback  )

A. DB Deadstop rows: 4x10 Let me scapulae stretch on these
B Stretchers: 4x12 ldid a drop set on the last set
C. Rack Deadlifts: 4 sets 12 reps, 8 reps, 6 and 6.  Felt strong on these
D1. Underhand Pulldowns 4 sets of 8 superset with
D2. Straight arm pulldown 4x12
E. Smith Machine Pause Rows 4 sets of 6 and did a drop set on the last set.  

Back was pumped and felt beat to shit.  After I showered I actually fell asleep lol  

Back on the slin as I have my shit together now and know what I need to do


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out for arms . Chickenhawk and ihis partner should be in town in a few hours. Holler back later..   T


----------



## AtomAnt

Big time arm session today!

A1. Machine curls (done 6 reps on one arm, 6 on the other then 4 and 4) hit 4 sets of these and could already feel the swole going on
A2. Triceps rope pressdowns (deep squeeze and contraction at bottom) 4 sets of 12
B1. Hammer curls (3 second negative)  hit 4 sets and got nice burn on the negative
B2. Triceps dips 4x10 Again, took these nice and slow and focused on the contraction
C1. Incline bench DB curls 3 sets and got 12 reps, 11 and 10
C2. Freemotion rop extensions (kind of like a skullcrusher) 3 sets of 12
D1. Spider curls 3 sets of 12 
D2. Overhead EZ bar triceps extensions 3 sets of 12

This is where it got FUN!

E1. BB curl 40s - used my 12 rep max and rested 10 seconds after each little burst of reps did 10 reps, 8, 7, 6, 6, 5
E2. Bent over triceps extensions rest-pause drop sets at each drop I did two sets

Arms looked cartoonishly pumped and veiny

Now my girlfriend want to get on the same program as me, with less focus on chest and more on legs and shoulders... I think she'll like it


----------



## Ironbuilt

Now thats what im talkin about Atom. Get your freakon and the girls interested like a kid for candy..mighty swell

Last night
Cardio 40 min
Abs 15 sets a 20 different methods..today guts in a knot
Traps 15 sets to failure each set different movement
Dry sauna 1 hour so i warm and shred up for the winter outside
Brrrr... 
Today i should take off but im cold and sore so why not hammer legs.?.back soon.


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps today. That right shoulder was a bitch today but I still did it.


----------



## turbobusa

Had a nice arm session last night. Went in with my partner then bounced down the street to the hotel to drag Chickenhawk back to quads .
Psych was still there and gave CH and his buddy great welcome.
Very cool guy that psych.. CH and buddy nice laid back guys.   
Went into make sure CH and friend were on point today. Fucked around with some light forearm  calvs abs. was sick as hell when I got up. Looking for a big leg day tomorrow. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hit legs heavy tonite and saw the lights twinkle on heavy no spot hack squats that sat me down when racked.. Dr tomorrow. Im payin up...Stay warm you guys.  No xmas injurys.. ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Ab-so-lutely wicked session this AM... Chest and legs and holy fuck... I worked in supersets where I could to increase metabolic damage and provide an increased metabolic stimulus.

Decline Db bench 4 sets 15,12, 9 and 6 - very slow eccentrics ss w/
Leg Press with High and Wide foot placement 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6
Incline BB bench 4 sets of 6 with constant tension working the middle range of the movement
Decline Smith Bench 4 sets of 8 (last set was a drop set) 
Smith Reverse Lunges 4 sets of 10
Pec Minor Dips 3 sets of 10 (last set was a drop set) ss w/
Hack Sissy Squats 2 sets of 15 - decided to only do two sets but did them in WM fashion

I was soaked in sweat and completely fried.  

So as I said earlier my GF wants to do the MD shit and last night she calls me right after the training excited as hell because she said she had the most amazing workout.  I mean, c'mon, what bodybuilder would not love to hear that?  We're training together tomorrow... shoulders and back!

Hope y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## thebrick

Missed the gym today... had to work. Do you guys know any incredibly rich people looking to adopt? …Because I'm available. Less working and more training!!! This means tomorrow for the gun show.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Missed the gym today... had to work. Do you guys know any incredibly rich people looking to adopt? …Because I'm available. Less working and more training!!! This means tomorrow for the gun show.



Move in with me and we'll split the mortgage... I'm a pretty good cook too and don't even get me started on my back massages...wait, where was I going with this?  Yeah, we can be training partners lol


----------



## ShortStop

Getting ready for my morning workout.. Switching up to super sets all week... Downing a red bull with 60mgs of Tbol vicodin kicker.... Back and chest :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

I appreciate it Atom, but I was looking for someone to just give me a big fat weekly cash allowance so I can retire...   lol

Guys, have an update... 
Got some good news this week. As you know, I had a second opinion done from a surgeon that specializes only in urologic cancer. They did a second test of my biopsy slides and their report said they found "enlarged atypical cells NOT malignancy"! Not sure why I have two different results from the two reports, but I am running with the second report, especially since its from a well-known cancer institute. I do know my tissue sample was very small. I was told those tubes from the kidneys to the bladder are very small. About the diameter of a ballpoint pen tip. I go back for my second surgery in a couple weeks. They need to make sure everything is gone. Apparently these cells can stay benign, even shrink or turn malignant later. What a HUGE relief! I'm still a little nervous but I feel better.

I sure do appreciate everyone's support here. Stay safe! This kind of stuff makes you think.

Cold and dark here today brothers. Good day for the gun show!


----------



## turbobusa

Hey hey .. Brick got me smilin!   Heading to quads for yesterdays leg work. been sick as F---k last 5-6 days. Chickenhawk and nate leavin today. 
Cool cool guys...  check back later.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok so cold weather gets me real down but upon reading Bricks results and update this bitch is on fire.. whats cold anyhow ill add a few more sweatshirt hoodies to the apparel line today..

Friday was a strong back day for me i think due to subliminally. thinking im on new cyp script but im not yet.. ..And now im going to  start more width movements into back day for next 4 weeks..

Today gun show  .watch out grenades are poppin up...

Oh yeah..my dr who i havent seen for 4 yrs thought i was 39.. iron most definately is a  fountain of youth..trainhard..ib


----------



## kubes

Been real busy with the holidays but i am back bro's! Back day
Lat pulls 5x15 super set preacher curls
Free motion pull downs 5x20 super set hammer strength machine curls
Seated rows 5x12 super set cable curls
Close grip pull downs 5x12 super set dumbbell curls
30 minutes of cardio and then drove home in this stinking ice storm!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool jim...only storm i hit was last 2 hours in a mind blowing  muscle building electrical storm of my gun show fibertropic stimulation
I said balls out heavy weight, time for change is on.. i meant it..ib


----------



## turbobusa

Sound the motherfucking trumpets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Chest and shoulders today with JJguns.  I'm back to 45's on the bar
 for 1 nice smooth high rep set. Coming nicely as 3 weeks ago an empty bar stopped me at 7-8 reps with stabbing pain on the surgical side.
Just trying to stay smart and ease in very slowly and keep the ego in check .
You know at least act like I have particle of sense at my age ... 
Ah a little bitty chest pump made my day... Thanks ..   T


----------



## Alinshop

ShortStop said:


> Getting ready for my morning workout.. Switching up to super sets all week... *Downing a red bull with 60mgs of Tbol vicodin kicker.... Back and chest :h*eadbang:




Go ahead!!:headbang:


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> I appreciate it Atom, but I was looking for someone to just give me a big fat weekly cash allowance so I can retire...   lol
> 
> Guys, have an update...
> Got some good news this week. As you know, I had a second opinion done from a surgeon that specializes only in urologic cancer. They did a second test of my biopsy slides and their report said they found "enlarged atypical cells NOT malignancy"! Not sure why I have two different results from the two reports, but I am running with the second report, especially since its from a well-known cancer institute. I do know my tissue sample was very small. I was told those tubes from the kidneys to the bladder are very small. About the diameter of a ballpoint pen tip. I go back for my second surgery in a couple weeks. They need to make sure everything is gone. Apparently these cells can stay benign, even shrink or turn malignant later. What a HUGE relief! I'm still a little nervous but I feel better.
> 
> I sure do appreciate everyone's support here. Stay safe! This kind of stuff makes you think.
> 
> Cold and dark here today brothers. Good day for the gun show!




Will keep you in my thoughts Brick.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Arms Sat and legs Sunday.   Killed it both days living the dream  .Today off for sure, 9 day no break may break me plus its pick up my life long adopted Watson to hold and stare at..
Sound the trumpets twice!! Lol.   T u out shovelin snow or maken a snowman for the gangsters to destroy?


----------



## thebrick

T!!! That is the news I like to hear! Awesome!

Shoulder kept waking me up last night. I still have chest down for today.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> I appreciate it Atom, but I was looking for someone to just give me a big fat weekly cash allowance so I can retire...   lol
> 
> Guys, have an update...
> Got some good news this week. As you know, I had a second opinion done from a surgeon that specializes only in urologic cancer. They did a second test of my biopsy slides and their report said they found "enlarged atypical cells NOT malignancy"! Not sure why I have two different results from the two reports, but I am running with the second report, especially since its from a well-known cancer institute. I do know my tissue sample was very small. I was told those tubes from the kidneys to the bladder are very small. About the diameter of a ballpoint pen tip. I go back for my second surgery in a couple weeks. They need to make sure everything is gone. Apparently these cells can stay benign, even shrink or turn malignant later. What a HUGE relief! I'm still a little nervous but I feel better.
> 
> I sure do appreciate everyone's support here. Stay safe! This kind of stuff makes you think.
> 
> Cold and dark here today brothers. Good day for the gun show!



So happy for you Brick!!!!!! 

What a weekend... Since we share just about everything here, I'll fill you fellas in... So my girlfriend planned some stuff as a surprise for my birthday, which was this past week.  So On Saturday we crushed back and shoulders and then hit some abs.  I decided to get membership to her gym since it is only $20/month and I train there 2-4 times per month... Later on in the day we went to a winery and vineyard for a holiday tasting event, which was incredible! The to an amazing italian restaurant.  I had whole fish with a lemon aioli - outstanding.  We then went to Longwood gardens outside of Philly for the holiday lights.  Just an great evening and I was completely surprised by all of that.

Oh and on Sunday I had a 6 HOUR drive home from here house when it normally takes an hour and half!

Well today was something special for legs... Insane.

Seated leg curls superset with Seated Calf Raises 5 sets of each
BB Squats worked up to a set where I failed at 15 reps then did 12, 9 and 6 all to failure
Leg Press sets of 40 reps, 30, 20 and 10... I puked after the 40
BB SLDLs 4 sets 12,10, 8, 6
Leg Ext. I just did a super drop set here... 

The funniest thing is that when I ate my first whole food meal in my office I stood up and my legs gave out on me.


----------



## thebrick

Plowed through a chest workout today and threw in some arms to shake it up at the end. I tell ya, I sure feel my aches and pains a lot more on HRT doses vs a full blown cycle. Oh well... getting old ain't for pussies.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL..  sounds like a good birthday .annnd. ..Happy late Birthday Atom!
Rest day   full of anxiety..


----------



## thebrick

Happy birthday Atom! I almost forgot to say that! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL..  sounds like a good birthday .annnd. ..Happy late Birthday Atom!
> Rest day   full of anxiety..





thebrick said:


> Happy birthday Atom! I almost forgot to say that! Sounds like you had a great time!



Thanks guys!

Well today they gave us a code red because the roads were all ice in some areas...no work for me!  I got to sleep in a little and trained a little later after getting a meal in me.

Chest and shoulders and since I had some extra time i added a little extra volume 
Incline Db Bench 4 sets of 8 with partials after sets 2,3 and 4
Db hex Press 3 x 10 – Slow with squeeze at the top - droped the weight down and did two drop sets
Nautilus Machine Press 4 sets of 8 get a deep stretch and peak contractions. I sat up and forward to hit the pec minor.  I did a drop set on the last set
Flat Db Fly Press 4 sets of 12 and did a double drop set on the last set 
Ultra Wide Shoulder Press 3 sets of 15 - these give a nice pump
Over and back Shoulder Press 4 sets of 10 - the burn on these reps is awesome.  Just so much TUT
Super set of side laterals and front raises 4 sets of 12
Super set of face pulls and cable upright rows 4 sets of 12

If anyone got snow or ice, stay safe.


----------



## Ironbuilt

.Oh man no snow yet but any ice melts as I walk by cause im so
HOT..

I realize if i dont hit the gym daily doing something I get anxiety and grumpy...I need a life.lol
Shoulders today and did some nice work in a two hour session..20.min cardio.. I just have zero wind and its frustrating because I know I need a stress test of my ticker and lungs.
T where are thou?. Grim where are thou.?.


----------



## AtomAnt

I seriously lit it up today brothers... This was one of those days where the pieces fell into place.  Seems my training has been great since getting back on the slin.

Back day!
Db Deadstop rows 5 sets of 12.. supposed to do 4x10 but was just crushing it
Rack Deads supposed to do 4 sets of 10,8, 6 and 6 but did 12, 10, 8, 6 and 6 and I bumped weight up20-25lbs on all sets
Stretchers 4 sets of 12 and did a drop set on the last set. Pump was out of this world at this point
Superset of underhand cable pulldowns 3x8 and straight arm pulldowns 3x12
Smith Deadstop bent rows 4 sets of 6 with the last set being a drop set - went up 20lbs

This was one of those days where the intensity was boiling over the top and every rep was spot on.  

I couldn't eat enough PWO... just kept pounding the jasmine rice.  I doubled my normal intake of carbs in that meal lol I don't care, I needed it.


----------



## turbobusa

Here I is brother IB .  Guys I have been really under the weather. Had a nagging cough that got worse and worse . started in late august.Got so bad I thought maybe something past point of no return. Stmbled on the cause by accident.
(Thanks IB!) My lungs were so full of fliud that I was coughing mouthfuls of foamy water. Been walking around with pneumonia like an idiot for weeks. 
On the slow upswing now. Think I better go hit back later today.
Sorry been absent here as of late. Hope all of you are having a great week.
Thanks to IB for pointing me in the right direction on this health issue. 
T


----------



## thebrick

Dang T, don't mess around with that stuff. Take care of that first!

Got hung up in a long meeting today and had to miss the gym (I hate meetings!). Now I feel like IB, I was all rev'd up and no gym to go to... now I'm kinda grumpy.  Tomorrow will be shoulders and traps. Hope the old rotator will cut me some slack.


----------



## Ironbuilt

UShake it T .. lots a teas and fresh lemons and of course lots of spinach for some zinc. 
Felt like crap today and  GR are in the same situation and will adjust protocol I say Sunday?  Lol 
Did do 20 min of chest tightening cardio 
Back day..
Behind neck to the front of the neck wide cable puldowns. 
nice stretch and burn on 20 counts lower weight
Standard wide grip pull ups.. I can do 5 now per set x4 ..lol I'm not proud just saying fact. 
Assisted chins with loop band on foot..
Seated HS rows 405 for 5 on final set.  Odd..lol
Cable rows 305 for 10 ..odd
Vgrip 45° cable rows .
DB rows cause I love the stretch when I'm warm..
Anyway..got some issues so off Thursday so I can blast heavy squats Friday..
Keep it going guys.  T you stay home.


----------



## turbobusa

Yeah the gym did'nt happen yesterday but will today. I see you txt me back last night but I had zzzzed back out . Hope all are well today . Been meaning to holler at you Warren just been shit canned sick as fuck. starting to turn the corner I think finally. Hope for back today.  we will see.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Superpump arm session!

A1. Machine curls ( 6 reps on one arm, 6 on the other then 4 and 4) hit 4 sets 
A2. Triceps rope pressdowns (deep squeeze and contraction at bottom) 4 sets of 12
B1. Hammer curls (3 second negative) hit 4 sets and got nice burn on the negative
B2. Triceps dips 4x10 with a slow negative.  I did a 5th set that was 10 full reps, 5 partials and then did a double drop
C1. Incline bench DB curls 3 sets of 12
C2. Freemotion rope extensions 3 sets of 12
D1. Spider curls 3 sets of 12
D2. Overhead EZ bar triceps extensions 3 sets of 12
AND MY FINISHERS
E1. BB curl 40s - used my 12 rep max and rested 10 seconds after each little burst of reps after I hit 40 I dropped it down by 10 lbs and repped out and kept dropping by 10lbs until I was at a 20lbs BB
E2. Bent over triceps extensions rest-pause drop sets at each drop I did two sets


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps. Kept the weight lighter and higher reps on the delts and heavy on the shrugs. Gotta go heavy or go home on something!

Get better T! Lotta crap going around out there now.


----------



## turbobusa

Thanks Brick! Getting past it now.Kind of sucked . Had pneumonia with a 
upper respiratory sinus/ inf on top. Man I have not been that sick many times in my life. Going to try it in a minute. not saying too much til I get it done. 
Hey Ib slept all the way through til 8am today. feeling way better,,.. 
Ok nuff jawing here I go.... T......


----------



## Thunder46

turbobusa said:


> Yeah the gym did'nt happen yesterday but will today. I see you txt me back last night but I had zzzzed back out . Hope all are well today . Been meaning to holler at you Warren just been shit canned sick as fuck. starting to turn the corner I think finally. Hope for back today.  we will see.. T



Hey T hope your getting better buddy i hate cold and flu season i try not to touch anything and stay away from other people as much as i can this time of year


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Tiger has awoke!   Sounds good T .. Sleep is what u needed that's for sure. 
Atom you killed it it seems ..psycho bicepular pump as its called.
Brick you are exactly right! If i don't hit one thing heavy per session then I always adjust my skirt , cinch up my belt tighter and give it hell till it swells. 
Keep it up guys ..I can't sit another day so leg day Friday will commence soon.. 
Back later..ib


----------



## PreacherMan

*Bi/Tri*

Just tried a new routine today.  Got a massive pump.  With each drop in set drop rep and increase weight.  Never done it before, but I dig the pump!  gonna try this a few times and see how it goes.  Tomorrow, cardio big and legs (makeup from yesterday being called out of gym)

Hammer curl
12, 10, 8, 8
Lying Tricep
15,12,10,8
Concentration curl
12, 10,8,8
Close bench
20,15,12,10
Preacher (favorite ha ha)
4 sets 15
rope push downs
4 sets 15
Cable curl
3 set 8
Single trice pushdown
3 set 10


----------



## turbobusa

Hell fucking yes... !   about 14 sets back then 4-5 careful sets traps. 
feeling good. Damn I hate being sick. Turned the corner. Poor wife is all fucked up sick. She is lucky . Only has the upper respiratory part not pnuemonia to make it super fun. I'm about to get to some eating(food) in a sec... 
Thx , T..............


----------



## AtomAnt

Glad you are feeling better T and hoping your wife peps up soon as well...

I hit a doozy! Supersetted some stuff and was just beat to shit...
Superset of High and Wide leg press 5 sets 15, 12, 10, 8, 6
with Decline DB bench 5 sets 15, 15, 12, 9, 6

Incline BB bench constant tension 5 sets 8 and the rest 6

Decline Smith Bench 4 sets of 8 and did a triple drop set after the 4th

Smith Reverse lunges 4 sets of 12

Superset of pec dec flys with partial 3 sets of 12
with Leg extensions with partials 3 sets of 12

I was soaked in sweat.  I got home and slammed 4 cups of jasmine rice (about 140 carbs)


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are feeling better T!

Going to hit some arms today bros. Work had me covered up yesterday.

PreacherMan... I like your avatar.

Its Saturday but there is no "weekend" mentality in the weight room brothers!!! Get to work!


----------



## turbobusa

Arms today. decent workout after being sick all week. My training partner is mia..  Thx , T...


----------



## turbobusa

What I chase all my buddies off!!? Hey I'm about to go get it on with a leg session.No partner today he is still mia. Oh well the mojo must go on!!! 
Ib feel better bunky after all the "stress release" the other nite ? Tell tabby you got some things to do.Plus i'm gonna narc you out to V and tell her to make ya work for it  J/k...  Hey lets have a great week . This is the last part of 13 . Lets wring  every drop out of it we can...   Peace (W)    Turbo....


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from a chest workout. Took a while to get the old shoulder warmed up, but it came through for me today. Backed off the weight and upped the reps. Might be my new matra for a while.

Let's get this weeks started with a bang gents.


----------



## turbobusa

Good leg 1st leg day back.. Hatfield bar  3-4 sets followed by leg press 
3 sets .hacks 3 sets plate loaded seated hams 3 sets lying legs curls .
Last set of presses pretty much did the trick 12-1300 for one last deep set of 
14. Not really heavy but after squatting first it made me work.  T
Hey brick reps are good    hypertrophy....


----------



## kubes

Just finished my back training
Lat pulls 5x12 superset hammer strength preacher curls
Free motion pull downs 5x12 superset dumbbell curls
Seated rows 5x12 superset hammer curls
Reverse peck deck 5x20 superset 1 arm cable curls
30 minutes if cardio and headed to work


----------



## turbobusa

Chest and shoulders today. This is a short light w/o. Still have a little ways to go on the shoulder heal up.This w/o is the one where I have to be patient and smart. Both of those attributes have been fairly elusive for me . lol.
Lungs are clearing up so I am hoping for a nice o2 increase soon.
Hope you are all having a good week. heading out shortly. oh yeah my training partner resurfaced . This is good as he is a really good one. 
talk later. T.............


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today, higher reps, 10-15
4 sets rack deads
4 sets t-bars, one being a drop set
3 sets hammer rows, forced reps at the end with help from my training partner
3 sets close grip pull downs

Came home and time to eat!


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today.  Had a nice little chest w/o yesterday..
nothing exciting just a slow ramp up . Tommorow Back. 
Wher the hell is IB?  everyone have a great day....   T


----------



## thebrick

Taking the day off today and let my body recover... I have plenty of work to do anyway. You guys tear it up for me today. I'll see you back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hey guys... sorry I haven't logged in a few days...but I AM DONE! I graduated with my MBA... FINALLY COMPLETE.  The official grades are not in but I believe my GPA was something around 3.94/4.0... 

I've been having some real trouble sleeping, possibly stress.  I am waking up every hours or so (and I'm not on tren) and then end up falling asleep around 4:00Am and I get up to hit the gym at 5:00AM.  Still, training has been good.

I am not sticking 100% to the exercise selections I have listed in my program, but the major key exercises are staples (squats, rack deads..etc).  For example, today i swapped 1-arm DB rows for 1-Arm landmine rows / t-bar rows.

So today was:

1-arm landmine rows 5x10
rack deads 4 x 10, 8, 6, 6 went up 10-20lbs
Stretchers 4x12
Superset of underhand pulldowns 3x8 and straight arm pulldowns 3x12
Low Cable wide neutral grip rows 4x8 last set was a quad drop set -> killer


----------



## turbobusa

Back in tomorrow. Nice work atom. Brick doing it!!! Jimbo has it working..
. IB pop the damn top already!!!!!!!!!... T


----------



## thebrick

Atom! A huge congrats my man! Well done! Shift to a lower speed and get some sleep. Its well earned.


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks fellas.  Glad to see you guys are doing well. 

Hyperpump arm session... I wish I took some pics but I was just on a roll.  The extra carbs are really fueling some intense training.

I hit the same thing I have in my template...all supersets
1-Arm Machine curls 6/4 rep scheme 4 sets
ss Triceps rope pressdowns elbows flared bottom pause 4 sets of 12

Hammer Curls 4x12
ss Triceps dips 4x10

Incline bench Db curls 3x12 contraction at top w/ slow negative
ss Freemotion cable ext 3x12 slow negative

Spider Curls 3x12 using kettlebells
ss EZ bar O/H Ext 3x12

BB Curl 40's
Bent Tri Ext rest-pause drop set


----------



## turbobusa

AA I'm sure you will be successful in any thing you do . I admire that focus and drive.Very cool.   I'm heading out for Back day despite being tired from rare 
spat with my better half. "whiskey balls" tend to pissme the fuck off.
I' taking a page out of AA's book and Getting mine in the gym today no matter what. IB call home ...... T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> AA I'm sure you will be successful in any thing you do . I admire that focus and drive.Very cool.   I'm heading out for Back day despite being tired from rare
> spat with my better half. "whiskey balls" tend to pissme the fuck off.
> I' taking a page out of AA's book and Getting mine in the gym today no matter what. IB call home ...... T



Thanks T!  Right now and probably for a very long tiem I am going to keep working for the Dept. of Defense.  I can't beat the retirement benefits and work/life flexibility is incredible.  Compared to private industry, the stress here is much less, I can take off whenever I want, people value spending time with family and encourage you to take care of yourself first and work later.  Yeah, I would make a ton more with an MBA in private industry, but in the long run, this is probably the best option for me to pursue my fitness goals and professional career.


----------



## turbobusa

I'm expecting to see some tumble weeds come blowing trough here.
Hey where are is everyone? AA brick Jim and muah .
Hey I'm gonna go hit a great arm session. Talk soon... IB call home..
T


----------



## AtomAnt

I know Turbo... Hopefully the crew is out enjoying la familia... 

What else is new, complete destruction this AM.  Did Some Supersets to get that metabolic stimulus.  I felt myself starting to go hypo towards the end and had to add some extra carbs... Had to be the effect of training which was definitely at a quick intense pace.

Superset: Wide Leg Press for Hammies 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6 with
ss Db Bench 5 sets 15, 12, 10, 8, 8

Superset: Smith Reverse Lunges focusing on hammies 4 sets of 12
SS Incline BB bench constant tension reps 4 sets of 6

Decline Smith Bench 4 sets of 8 and last set did a quad drop set

Superset: Pec Dec Flies with partials 4 sets of 12 with partials
SS Leg Extensions with super slow negative 4 sets of 12 and last set did a drop set with partials after the full reps on each drop


----------



## kubes

Guys I am here just been real busy in my industry cause of the holidays. I hope things calm down after New Years  I been training my but off.... Shoulders today

Seated military presses 5x12 superset dips
Side lateral raises 5x20 superset skull crushers
Front lateral raises 5x25 superset tricep push downs. 
30 minutes of cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from  the gun show... pumped it out, reps in the 12-15 range

Good to see everyone hitting in the busy season 
Going back on the table Monday AM for my second surgery. Hope the doc has good news for me when I wake up. 

May hit legs tomorrow... we'll see.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Just back in from  the gun show... pumped it out, reps in the 12-15 range
> 
> Good to see everyone hitting in the busy season
> Going back on the table Monday AM for my second surgery. Hope the doc has good news for me when I wake up.
> 
> May hit legs tomorrow... we'll see.



Good luck buddy hit that iron and we will all be wishing good news for you brother!


----------



## turbobusa

Nice arm session.probably 25 sets total. kind of fun because strength is  coming back rapidly... Legs sunday. It will be a good one. 
Thanks, T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where Is everyone?   Been off the grid but in steady training to prevent catastrophic mental failure.  Good shoulder session today, kinda loss of appetite and so I tapped out sooner than I would have liked.
Atom I am glad u are done cause we need a smart brutha like you in our government sector.. So rape them for all they can pay .. 

Glad to see Jim back.. Always good to read his info.. 
Brick and Turbobusa glad to see u. PoP the top January so watch Out. Gosh I'm off..


----------



## Ironbuilt

OK so now where art  thou? 
Cardio and  pretty good back day since I have dropped some exercises in my session which I am sure I over train. Now 4 exercises per body part and stacking weight for a shock effext and ive gained some amazing to myself strength
.possibly some shitty attitude helps too.. Anyway stay warm and have a good weekend you guys..
.


----------



## kubes

I think everyone is busy Christmas shopping?
Trained back yesterday and still making solid gains.
Lat pulls 5x12 superset barbell curls
Free motion pull downs 5x12 superset preacher curls
Seated hammer rows 5x10 superset hammer strength curls
Seated close grip rows 5x12 superset cable curls
30 minutes of cardio will check back later


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah you are  probably right Jim as I'm picky to buy for..
Sunday gun show
Tris first on cable wide grip push downs
I kneel on feet of a seated flex dip machine facing backwords x 4
Standard weighted dips with a lousy 45
Close grip bench up to a lousy 235
Mello skull crushers so I don't awake tendonitus
Seated one arm behind the head DB tri extent ions
Straight bar curls
DB curls
Flex machine curls
Standing one arm accutrainer cable curls
Preacher curls 
And sauna to chase out the demons in my head from holidays.lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Well guys... we've reached that point... over the weekend the lady and I went browsing for an engagement ring.  She wasn't quite sure what exactly she wanted so she looked through all the different stone shapes. She had an idea what she wanted setting wise but never considered getting a halo setting... I suggested one that looks incredible (but knew the jeweler would hook me up) and she was ready to die for it.  I was kind of surprised, I told the jeweler we ended up going to to bring out a bunch of stones in various sizes and she didn't go for the largest.  She did go for the most brilliant lol, and having the highest quality in everything makes for a decent price tag haha. Anyway, going to wait until spring and propose to her at the place she took me for my birthday when the flowers are in full bloom. 

I should also add that on Sunday she hung with me rep for rep on leg day... 

Today was chest and shoulders
Incline DB bench 4x8 went up 10lbs on each DB 
Hex press 4x10 last set is a drop set
Nautilus machine press for pec minor with peak contraction 4x8 with last set a drop set
DB Press Fly 4x12 last set is drop set
Wide Overhead Press 4x15
Over and Back Shoulder Press 4x10
Superset of side laterals 4x12 with front Db raises 4x12
Super set of face Pulls and cable upright rows 4x10-12 on each


----------



## thebrick

Great News Atom! Very happy to hear that!

My update: I had my second surgery yesterday. Good news. Long story short, new my urology/oncology surgeon feels this was a fibro-"something"-polyp in my right ureter. He said he felt it had a very low chance of being cancer. He told me he talked to my first surgeon and the first surgeon told him it seemed to be small and "not worrisome" WTF? Why didn't he tell ME that?? I've been worried sick for 5 weeks after THEIR biopsy said "suspicious of malignancy" and he didn't tell me this???!! It pisses me off. I'm not just another medical chart, I'm a living person. Anyway, the new surgeon took 5 more biopsies from the surrounding area (to make sure nothing is there) and I will have those results after the holidays in early January. The stent comes out in a few weeks. I feel the weight of the world is off me. I was told no lifting for two weeks...  might be 1 1/2 for me  LOL. Oh well, its the holidays. 

I truly got the Christmas present I was hoping for!!

I hope all you guys have a great Christmas!!!


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## turbobusa

Ok yesterday was legs . First time in many many months to try to barbell squat with a regular oly bar . Worked with Ed for a few mins and just did light feelers up to 365. Went on and did a couple sets at 315 . Felt good.
Should be rockin some wt sometime this spring. After that I went through my usual leg session. was pretty good I'm feeling spent. Today I got in some chest and shoulders. Easing in really slowly. Trying to be very careful .
I'm feeling pretty good.. Looking forward to 2014. Better get my cardio on track as I'm going to"reinstall" 35-40lbs muscle in a few months. 
Nobody get thier panties in a twist I said reinstall previous muscle not gain 40 i've never had . This will be my last size strength run before a trim up.
Looking for super lean mid 30's- 40 . At 5'6 " that should suffice .
Hope to have some pics done in mid summer to post if all goes halfway well..  
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

That's all great news you guys..  I'm hanging out and doing chores for my mom.. I asked her if my allowance went up..lol 
I'll be back soon .ib


----------



## turbobusa

Today i'm eating and relaxing. Probably going in for back in the am tomorrow.
just a mfer trying to hold back and not let loose and go for it. Do that now and regret going for instant gratification later.. Very hard with back work as that is a
very strong muscle group for me ..  Friday be arm day. 
Be fun when healed have not hit any "real" cycles for quite a while . 
Was off completely for several months . 
You guys have a great day. There are some core guys here at bricks hangout that need to meet up some day at a show or meet. The arnold or oly?
Merry xmas and let's rock the hell out of 14 !!!!!!!!!! T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im in Turbobusa ..!!!!    Have a great time with your kids and or family guys..  Merry Xmas 2013..ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Great News Atom! Very happy to hear that!
> 
> My update: I had my second surgery yesterday. Good news. Long story short, new my urology/oncology surgeon feels this was a fibro-"something"-polyp in my right ureter. He said he felt it had a very low chance of being cancer. He told me he talked to my first surgeon and the first surgeon told him it seemed to be small and "not worrisome" WTF? Why didn't he tell ME that?? I've been worried sick for 5 weeks after THEIR biopsy said "suspicious of malignancy" and he didn't tell me this???!! It pisses me off. I'm not just another medical chart, I'm a living person. Anyway, the new surgeon took 5 more biopsies from the surrounding area (to make sure nothing is there) and I will have those results after the holidays in early January. The stent comes out in a few weeks. I feel the weight of the world is off me. I was told no lifting for two weeks...  might be 1 1/2 for me  LOL. Oh well, its the holidays.
> 
> I truly got the Christmas present I was hoping for!!
> 
> I hope all you guys have a great Christmas!!!




Awesome my brother, truly awesome.  Have a wonderful holiday man.

G.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Warren ! you survive the opening of the gifts?? Lol
Heading in for Back day shortly . Just got off the phone with a long time(30+ years) iron buddy. Looks like he will make a run at masters nats. 
Should do very well . Starting a slow ramp up on back work. That is the one I really feel I need to be cautious. Starting to really feel things coming on by being patient.. Hope each of you had awesome xmas   I know Brick did and I think KC did as well.  Lot's to be thankful for.  Check back with you hound dogs later.
T.


----------



## kubes

Atom congrats that's awesome!!
Trained shoulders today
Military press 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x20
Front lateral raises 5x20
Dumbbell shrugs 5x50 holding each rep at the top
Revers grip shrugs on the smith machine 5x10 heavy
30 minutes of cardio and off to work. Haves great day guys!


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for arms in a sec. You know I feel so spoiled by my good fortune. 
Each day I go in to train I'm greeted by smiling faces belonging to mthe hardest of the hardcore crowd. Seeing Psych eddie and his crew is very motivational.
Never do I not look forward to getting to the gym..  I'm a lucky guy. 
Gonna blaze arms in a minute. Partner still mia.  Dammit!   
everyone have a great friday . i'll be back to check in later..
Go on and make the day what you want it to be..
T


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone hitting it... just back in from a lighter gun show. They told me no lifting for 2 weeks. That's for other people. I'll be careful for another week. Gotta do SOMETHING or I'll need a head shrink.


----------



## turbobusa

Good arm w/o . The real stuff will commence in jan. still minus a training partner. 
maybe odd parts day tomorrow. everyone have a great nite and tomorrow. 
Thanks, T..


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm back..watch out ..my head is on straight after a rough few weeks so training commences saturday.. 
I come to this thread to wake up thanks to all you guys. ..
Here comes the estro talk..lol. ill spare it for now.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Great leg and bicep session on Saturday since I had an old training partner show up but I put my whip ass belt on to show him he's a pussy.

Sunday back day.. 
Wasnt as hot a workout as I had anticipated but it got me out of the house and gloomy outdoors for a few hours.. Have a good Sunday.  Ib


----------



## AtomAnt

Been outa town for a while and on my phone now, so tough checking in on everyone going back in the thread, but I hope you all are doing well. 

I haven't missed a beat and looks like things are shaping up... Two Leg shots, no filter


----------



## AtomAnt

Wow Brick! Very very happy to hear your news! I hope all of you had a merry christmas or any other holiday that you celebrated.  Hopefully you spent some quality time with the family and enjoyed time with some folks you may not have seen all year.

My holiday was everything I hoped for... Got to spent time with two cousins I have not seen in quote some time, one is in chiropractic school on the west coat and the other has just been busy setting in to her job and trying to balance holidays with her new husband.  Of course, I also spent a few days with my girlfriend (or soon to be fiance) and her family.  I really do love her family and we get along great, so i can't complain.  We also spent some quality time together in the gym and my girlfriend can definitely hang... She is getting better with arms, chest and back and can go rep for rep, albeit lighter weight, on legs and shoulders.  But she is able to nail the drop sets, statics, peak contractions and partials and hit her rep ranges.  

I see adam2433 viewing this thread, and I know he knows what I am talking about... 

Today I was on my own and I hit chest, shoulders and tris:
Incline Db bench hit all my reps on all 5 sets
Hex press went up in weight and hit my reps and did an extra set with a drop set after
Nautilus machine press 4 sets of 8 were planned but got more on each set despite going up in weight.  I did a deep stretch and peak contraction on each rep and a drop set at the end.
DB press / fly 4 sets 
Super wide shoulder press 4 sets of 15 reps with partials at the end 
Over and back Shoulder press press 4 sets of 10 with each "over and back" counting as one rep.  Went up in weight
Shoulder tri-set with lateral raises, front raises and rear delt raises: 4 sets

I was dead and called it a day...


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Hit legs and back today while out of town
Had to use a shitty local gym where I am and basically did cardio because the db's only went up to 50 and everything else was machine
Ended up doing 20 one leg squats with 50lbs per hand
Db row 50's x 50
Some other stuff
It was aweful


----------



## Alinshop

Bi's and tri's for me today. Would like to add several inches to them in the next year.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sic shoulder trap session..  high was fantastic..
Atom glad  to hear you had a great holiday... dam you got more lean.


----------



## kubes

Atom looking lean brother! 
Had a great chest day today.... Glad the holidays are over so I can get back to a normal schedule


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chest for me too..it was rocken solid and I trained with a good listening teen I trained from the summer. Yettyized him 
.tomorrow  calves traps and forearms..ib


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone here! Going to take the rest of the week off. My new biopsy from last week did show cancer. Going to the surgeons office Friday AM to discuss my treatment options. Its been a real roller coaster ride the last couple months. I am planning on giving this a good fight. They didn't call me "the brick" for nothing.

Hope everyone has a great new year! Make each day count and tell those you care about that you love them and hold them tight.


----------



## AtomAnt

Keep strong Brick! You have all of us behind you (no homo lol)

Today was an insane session of chest and legs. 
Started with a combo exercise: hex press then after you reach failure in the given rep range, rest for 10 sec with the Dbs on your legs then do a regular Db press.  I did these on an incline and they fucking hurt! 4 sets or 10 hex and 6 regular incline

Incline BB bench 4 sets of 8 with constant tension

Incline Machine bench with a wide grip deep stretch and peak contraction 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 8

Incline Db flys 4 sets of 12 with partials at the top

Smith Squats 5 sets 18, 15, 12, 10, 8 - I did partials at the top after each set really flexing the quads 

Db Split Squats 3 sets of 10 on each leg

High and Wide leg press 4 sets of 20, 12, 10, 10 superset with leg press calf raises 4 sets of 12

AND I bought the ring brothers! Gonna pop the question on the 25th


----------



## turbobusa

Brick , sorry bout the findings. You will beat it and go on bigger and better. .
Holler for anything I can assist you with, T


----------



## kubes

Trained shoulders today 
Seated hammer strength military press 5x12
Side lateral raises 5x15
Front lateral raises 5x15
Barbell shrugs 5x20 holding each rep at the top
Dumbbell shrugs 5x15 each trap separate and then another 15 together for each working set. 
30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ahhh SHIT ....  You will kick its ass brick I know it..  Give me a howl also if you need whatever! 
Been off last 2 days same old odd thoughts but back at the gym sat .. Gonna be sic..


----------



## thebrick

Thanks guys. My surgeon told me yesterday the new biopsies show its more aggressive than they first thought. They are not sure if it has entered the muscle outside the tube. I'll know that after the next surgery. Going in next week for a lung scan and talk to the chemo doc. Surgery scheduled for the end of this month. They will remove everything that looks bad. Going to be a big surgery with a few days in the hospital. Tried to train yesterday just to put it out of my head for an hour. Its tough going for me right now.


----------



## kubes

Be strong brick you are going to beat this. You are in all of our prayers brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ahh double shit...OK Brick I'm sending airway prayers and positive vibes.  We can beat this crap...I know it

Saturday back and trapps,..
Did 8 organized  back exercises and  went pretty well
Chins 
Seated rows 
DB bent over rows 
Hammer strength low one arm rows
V-rope over head pulls 
Bb rows
High pull  grip pull downs
Lifefitness machine rows 
And a whole bunch of shock and awe trap movements
See u Sunday. T and G where art thou?


----------



## turbobusa

Brick keep us informed . You have real friends here that think the world of you. 
I will be sending you a pm in a sec. Stay positive and you will beat this thing .Ok i'm going to head out intom the blizzard for chest and arms. 
This ones for the brick... I'll check back later.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, you've been around the block and then some, and there are times when training needs to take back seat..  Thoughts and prayers my friend 

Yesterday was a catch up session for me because my girl missed a back and shoulder workout so I did some stuff with her and worked on weak areas (rear delts, traps, low back...)

Today was gruesome... 
we started off with the typical seated leg curl and calf raise superset for 5 sets...
Then we saw the squat racks were all taken...PISSED!
We decided, to move onto the smith and do close stance smith squats... deeps nasty sets of 15, 12, 10, 8, 8... 
Smith Sissy Hack squats... 3 sets of 12 and quads were on fire
One legged V-squats 3 sets of 8-10 on each leg with an pause at bottom***These were absolutely sick*** My hammies were on fire
Lying Leg curls done super slow with a deep stretch 4 sets of 12 and the last one was a drop set
I was so burnt out and couldn't even walk... Hammies are still on fire

Here is something funny... So this morning we woke up late and I said lets just go to the gym, I'm not taking my insulin today.... Just some BCAAs... She turns to me and goes, "What? Why? That's not right... You need to take that now, it's part of your plan to reach your goals...Take you insulin and eat and we'll go ina few minutes." I was like, damn, I love this girl more and more every day... haha


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL... Atom has a new boss guys.. 

Leg day for me too.
Iso quad and hammy machines.
Seated hammy 
Horizontal ISO hammy 
Squats 
Standing cable ISO hammy 
High hip flexer machine 
Standing calf
Seated calf
20min cardio.. 

Retire the snow equipment and all head south
Hope everyone is doing well by the crappy cold weather..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL... *Atom has a new boss guys..
> *
> Leg day for me too.
> Iso quad and hammy machines.
> Seated hammy
> Horizontal ISO hammy
> Squats
> Standing cable ISO hammy
> High hip flexer machine
> Standing calf
> Seated calf
> 20min cardio..
> 
> Retire the snow equipment and all head south
> Hope everyone is doing well by the crappy cold weather..



Eat shit IB lol  Dude, but I never thought i'd be in this spot... it feels great to be with someone who is supportive of my goals.  She wants to gain some more muscle and tighten up her midsection and thighs and was questioning some supps and what not.. She's really intolerant to stims and I don't think she'd take to something like clen but I suggested var.  I think a prohormone like halodrol would do her good too... Time will tell...


----------



## AtomAnt

As i've mentioned earlier, a big focus for me is chest and particularly the pec major.  Today I felt like I had a gorilla chest lol

Incline DB bench work up to set of 8 reps and do 4 sets
Incline Hex press/Db Fly Combo 4 sets I did hex press until about a rep short of failure and then did as many reps of a DB fly as I could
Machine Chest Press with seat pushed forward and peak contraction 4 sets of 12
Incline Db scoop Fly 4 sets of 12..... CHEST WAS SMOKED!

I then went to shoulders....
Super wide Front Military press 5 sets of 12
Over and Back Shoulder Press 4 sets of 10
Tri Set of laterals, Front raise and rear delts 4 sets of each  

I was pretty freaking torched... 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL... I'm going to need to ok this relationship Atom.. Did u ask her dad if you could marry her? 

Popped the top 
Gun show to get the juices flowing..  
T it's 75degrees  in AZ.. Banana hammock weather bro..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL... I'm going to need to ok this relationship Atom.. Did u ask her dad if you could marry her?
> 
> Popped the top
> Gun show to get the juices flowing..
> T it's 75degrees  in AZ.. Banana hammock weather bro..



Actually yes, IB, I did sit down with her mom and dad and ask if I could marry her  

Can I also get the blessing of the Reverend  IB? 

 Had a real good back session this AM despite it being 3 degrees in my neck of the woods... 

1-Arm BB rows 5 sets of 10 of each arm
Rack Deads sets of 12, 10, 8, 6
Stretchers 4 sets of 12
Super set of Underhand pulldowns 4 sets of 8 and Straight Arm Pulldowns 4 sets of 12
Finished off with Smith Dead stop Rows 4 sets of 8 

Not a ton of volume, but a good deal and I went pretty heavy.  Got me feeling right before kicking off the day.  

My girl is now dead set of getting ripped.... Last night when we were talking she was like, I am sick of being "OK" I want to be the female version of what you are lol So we talked about diet and what not and she realizes she can't be snacking on cookies and chocolate haha She does now and still looks good, but if she gets rid of those and ups her protein and fats she will transform ASAP. 

She said she wants to try some clen and maybe some var... I'm not sure on the female starting dose for clen, but i think 20-30mcg would be enough to kick off some changes.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohhhh cool.. Yes i give my blessing to fine young couple.
:action-smiley-064::action-smiley-036:u:victory1::angel-smiley-001:


----------



## xmen1234

Congrats Atom!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Hey Hey ..  Chest day USA !
Cardio to align the heart and lungs 
Internal rotator work to align the bones 
Db fly / hex press 5x 12
Flat Db press 5 x 11
Decline bb 5 x 12 
HS plate loaded decline
Cable flys 5 x 15
Foam roller myofacia release 
Wheres the crew?   
T u still in a  snow bank ? 
Bricks tanning and planning I think 
Grimm, hes cookin dinner I think.


----------



## turbobusa

Back today    leaving now .. talk later today... have a great day all... T


----------



## thebrick

Sorry I have not been around for a couple days guys. Between being busy with my job and hanging out at doctors' offices to get scanned and poked, I have not been able to train.

Atom. That woman is a diamond!

You guys kick some ass for me until I get back on track!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam right Brick !!  We are here to help however whenever and any time you need.  I see good things for a great guy like yourself.

Day of guys . Just not feeling it today.    Have a great  night !


----------



## AtomAnt

Glad to see ya Brick!  yes, she is a diamond, and the freaking rock she has cost me a pretty penny lol

Super Arm Pumpage today... 
Superset of 1 arm Machine curls doing 6 reps on each side the 4 or each side for one set and Rope pressdowns turning hands out at the bottom - 5 sets of each
Superset of Hammer curls and triceps dips 4 sets each
Superset of Incline Bench DB curls and Freemotion triceps extensions 3 sets of each
Superset of Slider curls and Overhead rope extensions 3 sets of each
BB curl 40s - use 10RM and do 6 reps and rest 10 sec and go agin until you get 40 reps
Bent over Triceps Ext rest-pause drop set


----------



## turbobusa

Back  was ok after the time off for the storm/freeze stranded thing for a few days . I'm sure some of you also that 40-50 below windchill crap too. 
Oh well arms tomorrow one more car to "extract" from the snow and ice .
Brick get this thing whipped . You have friends here. 
Gonna be a good year .   talk to ya's tomorrow . T


----------



## AtomAnt

Fellas, I don't even know where to start with the shit my girlfriend's father started... starting shit with girl, saying stuff about me, yelling as his wife for support my girl and our relationship... Well, when my girl calls me in tears telling me this stuff, I ask to talk to her dad.  She says he won't talk, so I talk to her mom.  Her mom and I addressed the concerns they had with me... I guess my girlfriend let it slip that I am on HRT in a conversation and they know I am bodybuilder, so some issues were raised.  I eased her concerns and made them feel better (I am quite a tactful speaker and can be quite eloquent). But her father was still on his rant... I asked to speak with him and asked her mom to have her husband give me a call (I do not have the father's number), but he never did.  I talked to the mom and my girlfriend again and said that I will try to put this behind us if he is not willing to address it but if he can lash out as he did and then not address it with me, that really shows his true character, especially when I am reaching out to ease his concerns.  Needless to say, this is going to be an interesting few days/weeks... 

I got to the gym super late this AM since I was talking to my girl and trying to calm her down... So instead of doing chest and legs, I just did an amplified chest session and will do an big leg session tomorrow. 

Hex press/DB fly combo 5 sets of 10 hex press and 8 fly
Incline BB bench const tension 4 sets of 8
Incline plate loaded machine press 4 sets of 10 with the last set being a rest-pause drop set - focused on peak contraction
Decline reverse grip bench 4 sets of 8 and did a drop set on the last one
Incline DB flye 4 sets fo 12 and last set was a drop set
Pec Dec did 8 reps on each arm while holding the alternate arm in the center and then after doing 8 on each, did 4 on each then I did 10 partials.  I did 3 sets like that

Great chest session and hopefully things cool off with my girl's dbag dad... Oh, and mind you this is after he gave his blessing and we talked about anything he would have issues with and welcomed me to his family...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh brother ..its too bad a person(father) is close minded to this issue Atom..like u say let the air clear, he can do more research what low t causes and perhaps he will see the light ..Refocus and keep the psycho training going brutha.

I had a forced day off..Battery died in my vehicle leaving me stranded in pouring rain and no friend could give me a ride..ib#2 mode is now on.


----------



## turbobusa

Sorry bout the future F in law. AA just stay calm and stay the course.
Glad you didn't do a turbo dumbass move and go backhanding him around.
That crying and begging only lasts til you're out of site and the phone dialing begins in typical loud mouth pussy fashion..
That never seems to be forgotten (wife number 1's dad).
Brick want to respect your privacy but know you are amongst friends.
Dammit IB !! When the hell to I get the chance to do my good friend deed your way?! See you could have been here where the rain is frozen at least!
Arms yesterday. Was ok after missing a week plus with no gym .
Everyone have great day..  T


----------



## turbobusa

Hey wtf thoughnt I was the missining one kinda. Light lightb leg w/o today . 
did'nt feel right . Think I was still kinda sore  froma flipout incident on the drug dealing bitch a few doors down . Glad I got to go thrugh gthe motions . I'm ready for tomorow .. OK  holidays are gone and past. Be summer before ya know it . Comon lets get it on... T


----------



## thebrick

I'm back!  LOL   Hit guns yesterday and shoulders traps today. I was in my "church". Love it! I have a little more than two weeks to train before my surgery. Doctor visits are done until then and I get to have a normal life. Well, sorta...  

Lets make some noise with the iron bros!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hahaha. Dam right you are back Brick. You can't leave us tossing iron alone my brutha!! 
T if I could reach out I may shake you..lol.killen me.but its understandable .Holiday?..lol. your holidays over and get living the dream..

Terrible weather ..hail wind rain and more rain kept me home...ugh..Gotta shake myself I think. 

Sunday is back and traps..  see you guys back here ..woo hoo!


----------



## turbobusa

Chset and shoulders yesterday. Sloiw and staedy is the way. 
Off today. getting shit done around here. Back tomoorow. 
Brick got me smiling and IB too...   Be summer for ya know it. 
Trying to focus rather than worry... Going to See doc next couple days for a condition check. He is a couple months out..  So back tomorow . 
need a good one.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Man... shit has been dead here... Ok, well over the weekend I think I got shit straightened out with the GF's parents.  Seems more like a miscommunication between my girl and her parents, in which case I was given an exaggerated account of what actually happened because my girl was flipping out on her dad... My god... Anyway, we're good and nothing is going to change my mind on proposing.  I even think this brought us closer... The only shitty part is now my girl is going to stay natty until we are actually married lol 

I'm not gonna lie guys, I am getting nervous lol  I know what I am going to say and all that and my plan is pretty nice... Have custom wine bottles and all that romantic jazz haha But just thinking about the moment when I get down on my knee is making my heart pound... 

Anyway, hit legs today but lower back has been fucked up... I felt it get tight on squats but managed to finish my sets.  When I went to do SLDLs, damn did it get tight. I had to do leg curls instead but I did drop sets for intensity. 

I feel and look much bigger now and am enjoying the added size, but now my quads don't fit in my pants right even though the waist does... 

I'm kind of feeling a need to change up compounds... I love NPP but just want to mix it up for a little while.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you will be fine. Nervous is normal. Take a big breath and just follow your heart.

Hit chest today. First real session in a while. Gonna nail it down these next two weeks. Planning on back and some deads tomorrow. First deads since Nov. I think. Damn!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, you will be fine. Nervous is normal. Take a big breath and just follow your heart.
> 
> Hit chest today. First real session in a while. Gonna nail it down these next two weeks. Planning on back and some deads tomorrow. First deads since Nov. I think. Damn!



Thanks Poppa Brick 

Your resolve amazes me....


----------



## kubes

Killer Back and Bi session today!

Lat pulls heavy 5x15 super set hammer strength preacher curls.

Free motion pull downs 5x12 super set one arm seated curls

seated rows 5x12 super set cable curls

upright rows 5x15 super set cable curls. 
Arms are on fire!! 30 minutes cardio and off to work


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

If you are doing that to work your tri I do something close to that and call it skull crushers. Instead of lowering the barbell begone my head I bring it to my forehead and them extend it to work the tri's


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone here! 

Very happy you dropped in LastChance! I always called those pull-overs. I would lay on the bench so the bench was 90º to my body and I could get a good stretch. The bench would be positioned under my upper back. That one?


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

LastChance said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> 
> I don't know what you call this one.  I lay on the bench on my back and lower a bumbell behind my head and let it stretch down towards the floor.  I let the stretch go as deep as possible and then do tricep extensions with it in that position. Anyway, did 4 sets of 10
> 
> 
> 
> That was the night.  Back and bi's tonight.





jim230027 said:


> If you are doing that to work your tri I do something close to that and call it skull crushers. Instead of lowering the barbell begone my head I bring it to my forehead and them extend it to work the tri's



LC, are you letting the BB stretch toward the floor and then pressing it over your face like a skullcrusher? Or are you letting it hand doing the limited the limited ROM at the bottom of the stretch/contract?

Jim, I do them as I noted above, the stretch/contract of this is crazy.  It is not a skull crusher since the angle of pressing and stretch motion is different and provides a different kind of stimulus.  

EDIT: just saw Brick post... lol Oh well Now i know what yu are talking about doing

I also do dead skulls where I lay on the ground and let the BB touch the ground above the top of my head and come to a dead stop before pressing.

Chest and shoulders today... Decided to mix it up

Nautilus Machine Incline Press worked up to a set of 10 then three DC style rest-pause sets (meaning each set had three failure points) Crazy painful

Incline DB Press 4 sets of 12 but with a very slow eccentric and finishing with statics

"Chest Busters" Hex press in to Db fly - did incline DB hex press until I hit failure then rested for 10 seconds after the set and did as many fly reps as I could get.

Chest was smoked

Super Wide Military Press 5 sets of 15

Over and Back shoulder press 4 sets of 12 

Super set of Lateral Raises and Rear Delt Flys 4 sets of 12 each

Great workout and had a nice burn going on in my chest and shoulders


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Good to see everyone here!
> 
> Very happy you dropped in LastChance! I always called those pull-overs. I would lay on the bench so the bench was 90º to my body and I could get a good stretch. The bench would be positioned under my upper back. That one?


Yep thats it


LastChance said:


> Yep.....that's it.  Sometimes at the end when I am about wore out with extensions I will just pull it up over my chest straight armed until I just can't move it anymore.  Just depends on how I feel.



Nothing builds my tricept like skull crushers. It just iso's them so well. The pump is incredible!


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

LastChance said:


> That's why I like the exercise I am talking about Jim.  I let it stretch as deep as I can and then do the same kind of extension from that completely hung out and isolate position.  It destroys my triceps.  Tris are my best body part anyway I think.
> 
> *I wish I knew a way to hit my bis like that.  They lag anyway.  I have tried all kinds of different curls, but never seem to get the same intense omg my arm is about to explode feeling in my bis.*



Maybe dead stop incline bench Db curls with a peak contraction and slow negative?  Go with a little lower incline, around 45 degrees and let them stretch at the bottom... You ever use an execution method like that?


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Have you tried different styles of preacher curls? You can do dumbbells one at a time squeezing at the top with the thumb out. Hammer strength(my favorite) and the conventional


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Have you tried different styles of preacher curls? You can do dumbbells one at a time squeezing at the top with the thumb out. *Hammer strength(my favorite)* and the conventional



These are my first biceps exercise in my current program... I use a John Meadows technique.  You do one arm at a time and use your 6 rep max.  Do 6 reps on 1 arm, 6 on the other, then 4 on the first arm and 4 on the other.... 4 sets of these and you will see a massive swole! 

Follow these with a exercise that emphasizes the stretch and your arms will feel and look like balloons lol


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Building a muscle with a pushing movement is easier to keep good form and iso the muscle in my opinion. Pulling motion are more about form and contracting the muscle correctly. Slower movement, perfect form, the squeeze at the top, use the negative motion on the way down to really tear the tissue as well


----------



## Phoe2006

Trained chest, biceps, and calves. I train bis twice a week because I feel they're lacking for someone thats 270-280.

Excellent workout pressed 405x3 definitely after all this stress with purchasing a new bigger home and the amounts they want down now had taken its toll these past few weeks.

That and remodeling our deck and bathroom to get ready for sell. But its all finally coming together


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from a good back session. First one in 2 months. Rack deads, t-bars, hammer rows, DC cable rows with some drop sets thrown in. Love that back pump.

Time for a recovery shake.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Just back in from a good back session. First one in 2 months. Rack deads, t-bars, hammer rows, DC cable rows with some drop sets thrown in. Love that back pump.
> 
> Time for a recovery shake.



Nice to see you hitting the iron Brick!


----------



## turbobusa

Been busy . Two rest days . will be back work tomorow. LC . Thoise are cross bench pullovers . Those were part of the breathing  squat/ supersetted with cross bench pullovers for rib cage expansion  and flexablity.Very old school and effective .  Cross bench pullovers also hit lats up high by the arm pits pretty hard. To do them properly your upper arms are "fixed " just slight bent. There is no stretch and contract for the tri's . If you are fairly young it is worth while . Lying extensions are king for tricep size in my book. Some will say close grip benches for tri's .
Those are best done on a deline bench with an easy curl bar elbows out .
You can really direct the pressure toward the outer head. Need a partner to do them right. Lying exts I like to work in a heavier rep range 6-12 reps. 
That is generally my first tri movement. Two arm dumbell exts are much better 
done seated or standing . Way better rom . 
If you are looking for a peak contraction move ment with a full stretch try some smith machine body drags . If done correctly will really put the torch to the bi's . low cable slo'mos are great too with a 5 count pause at full contraction and slow lowering . Find out what works for you. 
Brick you a baaaaad man! Hey guys  our friend brick is one tough mofo!
Much respect!   Thanks guys have a great nite and day tomorow. T
Give you younger guys a tip . Get a copy of bill pearls keys to the inner universe. That is still the best book I've ever seen that shows any every
wt training movement you can imagine. It is worth hunting down .
The excersise diagrams are simple and black and white . There are a bunch of movements in there that woill have you thinking why the f-- didnt I think of that. If I can find a copy on pdf if would be great in the library. 
Ok my long winded self is done. T


----------



## kubes

Chest and tri's today
Started with bench 5x12 superset dips. Last set for both were drop sets to complete failure lower the weight every time I made it to the failing point.
Free weight fly's 5x12 superset skull crushers
Incline free motion fitness flys 5x12 immediately from the last rep to flat press 5x12 super setting tri push downs.
Decline free motion fly's same as above.
Pump was redic! 30 min cardio and off to work.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. Hey Jim nice and consistent. Cool.   
Back today . Going to try some light bb rows. My absolute favorite back movement. Hey its half way to feb which means soon it;ll be spring .
come on lets ramp it up!   have great day each of you .
Hey LC and PHOE great seeing you in here. My favorite perm thread here. 
Big brick brought this over from the old UG .Phoe you probably remember that is where you and I first crossed paths .. Step it up now! well maybe cept Atom.
AA is the king of consistant/ intense w/o's in bricks hangout. Tip of the hat to you atom. . Jim is nippin on the consistant thing too. T


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

LC glad you are in this thread! Guys now that the holidays are past I will be more consistent posting in her. LC another thing I do is always extra reps with that lagging arm. Especially on the preacher curl cause you can spot yourself with the other arm when you are using dumb bells. Hope this helps


----------



## kubes

LC also when doing the dumbbells on the preacher. Try holding the dumbbell on the inside so it's easy to let your thumb hang out at the top. The dumbbell will kind of pull that way really helping you squeeze at the top of the contraction


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Those dumbbells on the preacher are the money lifts for me at the end. Lightweight and controlled! Let me know how it works out. You should be able to get those bi's do sore and pumped you won't want to train them again for at least 7 days


----------



## AtomAnt

What up fellas? I <3 turbo lol  I gotta be consistent or my girl will kick my ass haha 

Nice little back workout today... I should be on a cruise, but I am just not ready mentally for it.  I am a little sore and achy, but I made a promise to myself to get a certain "look" I am going for and I added the size but now need to refine it... (keep in mind, my definition of size it to be the heaviest bantamweight I can be...so I'm not looking to be massive right now)

so my workout:
one arm landmine rows 4 sets of 8 and let my back expand on the eccentric
Underhand BB rows 4 sets of 12
Meadows Stretchers 4 sets of 12
Superset of Underhand Pulldowns 4 sets of 8 and straight arm pulldowns 4 sets of 12
Seated Machine rows 4 sets of 12 with triple drop sets: last set was a rest-pause drop set

Not a ton of volume but all of my exercises were performed with maximal intensity and I was completely fatigued afterwards.  With hitting back twice per week I feel this volume is more than adequate.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## thebrick

Glad to see everyone here. This is the place where we can come have a laugh or two, get and give some on-the-job training advice, and when necessary, bitch about something we need to unload! LOL

T- I do remember those good UG days!

Hit shoulders and traps today. Just what I needed to fight some stress happening in my world.


----------



## Phoe2006

Today did back and tri's excellent workout. I have had two workouts two days in a row where I haven't been able to lift my arms high enough to shave the face or head lol.

 And yes turbo I remember the good ug days before it all went to shit but I'm glad we have this place now and I'll become more regular here in this thread. Anyways have a great one bros
P


----------



## bigtime

I did legs today, they are fucked...lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool we got some newcomers here..stick with us as its great to bitch and moan.  I do..lol..

Brick..yessir my man.you keep doing as you do and strength will conquer our weaknesses..

Leg day 
Cardio warm up 20 min
Iso leg ext
Seated hammy
Laying hammy
Duel leg next
Squat bitches. My light aren't flickering at the 375 level for reps so I'm on to something..lol  still shit oxygen levels post sets
Hack squats ..hit them good 4 plate a side 5 rep no spotter..I do so much better if I get a tiny bump out of bottom..or is it psychological..lol.
Calves.  Seated and standing
Adductor and abductor work for the sweet potato stretch..
Foam roller and out the door..see u tomorrow mateys..


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Cool we got some newcomers here..stick with us as its great to bitch and moan.  I do..lol..
> 
> Brick..yessir my man.you keep doing as you do and strength will conquer our weaknesses..
> 
> Leg day
> Cardio warm up 20 min
> Iso leg ext
> Seated hammy
> Laying hammy
> Duel leg next
> Squat bitches. My light aren't flickering at the 375 level for reps so I'm on to something..lol  still shit oxygen levels post sets
> Hack squats ..hit them good 4 plate a side 5 rep no spotter..I do so much better if I get a tiny bump out of bottom..or is it psychological..lol.
> Calves.  Seated and standing
> Adductor and abductor work for the sweet potato stretch..
> Foam roller and out the door..see u tomorrow mateys..



Do you ever fuckin sleep I'm talking to u all day on here talking shit back and forth. 

All seriousness aside sounds like a killer leg workout 
P


----------



## kubes

Nice work everyone! I got to sleep in to day! Its a rest day. Have to rest harder than you train. LC have you tried any of those lift yet? IB never sleeps!


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Do you ever fuckin sleep I'm talking to u all day on here talking shit back and forth.
> 
> All seriousness aside sounds like a killer leg workout
> P



He's a fucking yeti... he's gotta stay awake to avoid poachers and shit.  Go back to your hole you fucking Sasquatch! :love1:

Ridiculous swole session for my little pea shooters lol  Almost the same as I always do for my arm session but swapped dips for reverse close grip smith bench.  All supersets as usual...

SS1: Machine 1-arm curls 4 sets doing the 6/4 technique mentioned earlier w/ Triceps rope pressdowns 4 sets of 12 with a pause at the peak contraction

SS2: Hammer Curls 4x12 w/ reverse CG smith bench 4 sets of 10 but after I hit 10 I did regular CG bench for as many reps as posible

SS3: Incline Bench DB Curls 3 x 12 w/ Freemotion triceps extentions 3 x 12 (these are like cable skullcrushers)

SS4: Kettlebell slider Curls 3 x 12 w/ EZ Bar Overhead extensions 3 x 12

SS5: BB curl 40's but after I hot 40 reps i did drop sets until I was down to 20lbs w/ Triceps cable Overhead Extension rest-pause drop set all the way down the stack


----------



## turbobusa

I was up at 6am . My wife and I had my little choo choo (grandaughter) overnite and she is under the weather a bit.
Getting ready for a serious arm session. Good seeing the new guys in here.
Thanks phoe I thought I was the only one noticed mr insomnia himself! lol. 
AA I wanted to mention something. Not to be a know it all but i have really been around /at this thing so long now. You mention meadows methods frequently.
I look at various hi profile trainers systems and pretty much know what is good and what is recycled. Many of LM'S ways I learned on my own over many years in the gym. Honestly I think Meadows is an absolute genius in
training methodology. That guy has really got it coverd . GREAT trainer.
I have huge respect for his system. Anyway I'm off to get it on with some 
heavy metal................ T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> I was up at 6am . My wife and I had my little choo choo (grandaughter) overnite and she is under the weather a bit.
> Getting ready for a serious arm session. Good seeing the new guys in here.
> Thanks phoe I thought I was the only one noticed mr insomnia himself! lol.
> *AA I wanted to mention something. Not to be a know it all but i have really been around /at this thing so long now. You mention meadows methods frequently.
> I look at various hi profile trainers systems and pretty much know what is good and what is recycled. Many of LM'S ways I learned on my own over many years in the gym. Honestly I think Meadows is an absolute genius in
> training methodology. That guy has really got it coverd . GREAT trainer.
> I have huge respect for his system.* Anyway I'm off to get it on with some
> heavy metal................ T



T, I agree with you for the most part and many thing I learned on my own before I started following JM's stuff (various rep ranges, angles, techniques, intensifying shit...) but some of the more specific stuff I got from him lies in the order of exercises, execution techniques and some of his unique exercises... 

I do feel the need to give credit where credit is due because if I take ideas from his website, making claim that they are my own would be dishonest. 

Get to it T!


----------



## bigtime

Im going in for shoulders nd trapps today...

Seated military barbell press
Seated military dumbell press
Dumbell front raises
Dumbell side laterals
Dumbell reverse fly
Plate loaded machine shrugs
Barbell upright rows
I may throw in calves today also, im not sure untill i get there...


----------



## Ironbuilt

WHOA WHOA WHOA!!!  Do you meatheads know by age 90 sleeping 8 hours a day u lost 30yrs!!! So. I run on 6 full blown hours then  no stop ,put out fire for people ,then have to skool u guys. .sheesh..

Shoulders thurs 
I'm in a groove and a halo fog.. 
Blasted delts till they had to grease the entry door frame to let me out...
Keep tossin guys ..u may be me someday....


----------



## AtomAnt

Ib, 6 hours? You sleep too much bro....

Hit chest this AM and the lady and I are hitting legs tonight...

Chest was pretty fun.  Lots of tension exercises...

Nautilus Incline Press worked up to 4 sets of 8 with partials but did each rep from a very deep starting position and slow negative

Incline Hex press/Fly Combo 4 sets of 10 on these suckers

Constant Tension BB Incline Bench 4 sets of 8 - Held a one sec pause aout an inch off my chest and didn't lock out.  Concentric was explosive and eccentric was slow as molasses 

Smith Narrow Grip Decline Bench 4 sets of 12 - did each rep trying to push my hands together on the bar and really flexed the chest

Incline Db Flys 4 sets of 12 with partials and a drop set

I'll probably be back on here on Monday... have a little weekend getaway planned but if we are bored I'll hop on my phone...


----------



## kubes

Shredded the shoulders today and did some tri's too

Seated military presses 5x12 superset dips to warm up the tri's
Standing side lateral raises 5x12 superset skull crushers(my favorite for triceps) they were swol
Front lateral raises 5x12 superset push downs
Shrugs 5x20 superset reverse push downs
Shoulders are pumped and tri's are blasted!! 30 minutes cardio and out of there. Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## thebrick

hit the guns today. Alternated bi's with tri's non-stop for 45 minutes. Lots of cable work today, then to dumbbells supersets with nose crushers. I didn't crush my nose, so I must be a sand-bagger.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> hit the guns today. Alternated bi's with tri's non-stop for 45 minutes. Lots of cable work today, then to dumbbells supersets with nose crushers. I didn't crush my nose, so I must be a sand-bagger.




Hit the forehead so you don't break the nose bro


----------



## Phoe2006

Did shoulders and legs today killed my legs cuz I only do em maybe every other week cuz they are the fastest growing muscle on my body and I hate having to buy bigger pants lol. Started warmup set with leg extensions 3 sets then 5 sets if squats and back to leg extensions for probably 8 sets and last but not least did 6 sets of leg curls. Definitely feel the burn 

Shoulders were decent instead of bb or db I used the hammer strength machine for overhead presses got 3 plates per side but very low reps so dropped back down to 2 so I could get 12+ first set going up I got 20 tells u how much strain it put on my shoulders dropping back down. Also did some raises front and side. And last but not least did some shrugs

Enjoy your weekend I'm off again tomorrow gotta train the ole lady and then chest and bis Sunday. I should add the weeks I don't do legs I do arms together and separate. Just something new I've been trying here for the past few months and working out quite well. Maybe its time to switch it up again? But still making excellent gains so........


----------



## turbobusa

phoe and bigtime . Hey you guys are turning into regulars here at the bricks hangout! very cool.I really enjoy this thread. I would say easily the 
most down and down to earth group I could ask for. BricK ! You sir are a 
inspiring dude ! betcha your arms are "talking back" today!. 
AA and IB I gonna want my royalties when I get you guys a big money contract with a energy supplement company. They will show timelapse film of a typical wired ass day in the lives of IB and AA!  I needs my sleep.
I'm heading out for legs . One hip feeling a little jacked. I'll concentrate on just getting thouroughly warm and stretched. I'm gonna work form as far as squats then shove some blood through the legs with some other movements. 
Had a rough day yesterday but a little voice in my head said go toward the light!
The light being the gym. Without it I am truely fucked!With it I am blessed. 
Ok enough of my yakking time to do some hacking... Yes I want some butter with that corn....    Your friend Turbobusa..........


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm doing more to help keep myself on track and motivated buying a house is now a very stressful process. But making myself accountable and typing down my workout helps keep me stay in check


----------



## kubes

Got to the gym early today and shredded back and bicepts. Trying to get all my weekend chores done so tomorrow from noon on all i have to do is watch football


----------



## mikeystrong

Big man Magnus hooked me up with a cool routine so today im doing CHEST, SHOULDERS, TRICEPS, and ABBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Magnus!!


----------



## Phoe2006

I hate fuckin abs would be curious as to how the workout looked + gear doses cuz tri's chest and shoulders I'd be in there for 2½ hours easy not to mention abs sheesh


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pain no gain phoe. That goes for your dick also..lol. pound harder and it will grow .
Fri
Cardio 
Theraband warm up on the shoulder
Did a back word chest session like backdooring the nurse for a check up
Close pec Dec
Wide pec Dec
Dips
DB incline as the lbs increase the aggression starts to cease
Decline bench on a Smith machine..solid weight I cant disclose
Flat db bench
Incline cable flies ..super jacked ..heart is on od.. halo effect.
Seated cable files on a accutrainer to stretch out my shoulders and to do some anti tendonitis work to keep my temple going..
Oh..also did 5 / 50 yard sprints against Jason who's fat mouth got him beat in the first race..lol. last 4 I let him win.. u know. ..nice guys finish last came and happened .  Punks. .


----------



## Ironbuilt

DAMMIT!!  I was posting my sat brick back session and this pos device went black and erased my post. 
Cardio 30 min
Frt to bk  wide grip pull owns
Chins hanging a 25 off my junk
Assisted chins for a nice stretch
DB bent over rows..swole weight.halo effect in play
HS standing low pulls off a seated plate loaded machine isolated arms..4 plate a side halo effect ....    suns out. 
Seated dual grip cable rows ..stack went plateless on last set..
Accutrainer one arm wide pulldowns seated on a bench..I tell you what u want a stretch and burn do this with the stack each arm ..whoa..
One again got out the wd-41.. new use is for greasing swole fukn shoulders so they can exit the double doors..
Gonna raise my t level tonite..nurse stopping for a stay over checkup.. T u gotta rent " the family" with Dinero..hot Acton..michele phieffer. I'd still fluff her pastry..


----------



## thebrick

I would be pretty safe since I have been told I'm hard-headed and stubborn  lol



jim230027 said:


> Hit the forehead so you don't break the nose bro


----------



## The Grim Repper

Smacked up delts yesterday, was still feeling Thursday's back day a bit.  Wasn't 100% - some lifts felt heavier, some better, make sense?  SO, here's how it went:
Rotator cuff work - external rotator pulley work 3x15
                              internal rotator pulley work 3x15
                              face pulls: 3x20

DB Shoulder Press: 1x12,4x10-15
Barbell Front Raises: 3x12-20
Seated DB Laterals: 5x10-15
Bent Over Rear Delt Raises: 4x12-20
Barbell Upright Rows (wide grip to chin/nose): 3x12
Barbell Shrugs: 3x12-15

Dropped Triceps.  Didn't want to eat into recovery too much, already wasn't 100%.

Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Oops


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> *Pain no gain phoe. That goes for your dick also..lol. pound harder and it will grow .*



Back in town... I read your posts and just shake my head lol  

Had a great session on Saturday hitting back and shoulders.  Th soon to be fiance and I were hammering away at a good clip and were smoked by the end... And she finally decided she was sick of all the time being natty takes and has crossed over to the dark side.  We want to be the insanely fit couple looking diesel in the gym.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Devil has won ↑↑ :devil-smiley-029: + :devil-smiley-033: =:devil-smiley-005: ←baby..

Shoulder day. . Haloriffic ordeal of insane growth.
You guy figure it out I'm tired..   Seahawks game wore me out.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006

Today will be chest, biceps, and calves as soon as I decide to get up off my lazy ass.


----------



## Phoe2006

I'll add my exact workout when I get done sets and reps etc


----------



## turbobusa

Getting ready or chest/shoulders. Had a long day with sick graddaughter yesterday.She is doing much better. Hey I posted kind of a long thread in anabolic discusion. Kind of slanted partially towrads my good budduies here in bricks hangout..  On the run I'll holler soon. all have a great day/[email protected]!   Thanks, T..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Today's a day focused on progress on a small and large scale.
Blood work first thing this morning.
3 hr. nap.
Off for some deep tissue work in a half an hour.
Hitting Chest, bis, calves and abs later.
Going to grab a nice bunch of meals then a good night's sleep.

I'm off today, so this kind of day is the exception, not the rule but that would be nice, huh?


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> I'll add my exact workout when I get done sets and reps etc



Oh man! I'm getting a chubby just waiting till you post it! lol (I do like reading everyone's training, just needed some sarcastic input)



turbobusa said:


> Getting ready or chest/shoulders. Had a long day with sick graddaughter yesterday.She is doing much better. Hey I posted kind of a long thread in anabolic discusion. Kind of slanted partially towrads my good budduies here in bricks hangout..  On the run I'll holler soon. all have a great day/[email protected]!   Thanks, T..



Good to hear the little one is feeling better.  I seriously love this forum... It's become somewhat of a diary.  Yeah, I'm gay...must need to up my test dose or take some more AIs lol 

Sooooo.... Drilled into my legs.  I was doing squats with a military friend who I met on base (I'm a civilian) and lives by me... Dude has some of the best legs i've seen in a while.  He takes hit squats deep as shit, so i did the same.  I worked up to 315 for 10! And these mother fuckers were ass to grass! I attribute this to my recent emphasis on my hammies.  My secondary leg day has become a hammy day and is really giving m pop out the hole...

I did start off with a superset of leg curls and leg extensions... Got good blood flow in my hammies and pre-exhausted my quads (which made my squatting even more impressive)

After the squats where we pyramided up and di 5 working sets I did machine SLDLs... I really likek the way this position me and allow me to get into a goove where i can safely contract my hammies on every rep

Next was leg press I did sets of 40, 30, 20, 10 and then a rest pause set

Finished with a run up and down the stack doing 10 reps and 5 partials  on the leg extension I think I started at 110lbs and went up to 170lbs and then all the way down to 50lbs... BEAT AS HELL

Snapped some pics today... chest is growing


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today... was not an award winner but it did help my mood. My last week to hit the gym before the big day. Make-em count!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Haloooo everyone!! .Atom I see the wine collection has grown.. nothing better than a nice cav or merlo to loosen a skirt string..

Well I rode into Squattersville on my buffhalo tonite to throw down some heavy legs and calve work.. 
Met up with Chris. 21, a young psych,  who was 305 at 5-5 who now 230 for a leg strength showdown.. Winner yours truly on an angled leg press 12 plate a side for 3reps after doing 10 rep sets for 7 sets prior as we added 2 plates each time ..
All this after we preexausted quad and hammys with 3 exercises each, was good to see the lad.. last time i saw him he had two thugs beat down on the sidewalk as they tried to steal his I phone..lol.  Both thugs went to hospital .  
T wonder wth but figured all OK.  
Now I'm hammy cramped so tonite will be fun.. 
Nice to have u back LC. . Brick holler if u need whatever.. I got u covered..


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Maximus123

What do u lot think of this cycle for 12weeks
Tri test 600mg a week
Tren en 400mg a week
Deca 600mg a week

I work out 5 times a week i been training 4 years. Diet is spot on. Im 24 years old i weigh 75 kg i am very strong for my weight.  and i have done about 5 steroid cycles. So any comments on how i should run this cycle. What would be the best way. Or should i change the cycle completely. I was just hoping to put on mass and then take a break and do another cycle to get lean for summer. Any recomendations on what two cycles i should do?


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## thebrick

Good for you LastChance! You can do this. Just put your mind to it. The first couple of days are the toughest. Then it starts getting easier. Stay real busy!

Back on schedule for today.

Damn! Is this thread 100 pages long???


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

That is awesome LC! I never smoked but I can't imagine how bad the addiction must be.  Know that you are stronger than any addiction and will overcome.  It won't be easy but I know it will be worth it for you.  

I made a few adjustments to the plan to sharpen thing up and hot damn am I on point! Weight has stayed with .5 pounds of two weeks ago but I am much much leaner looking the mirror and have some nice roundness.  I think my issue was bumpin up the slin and carbs too fast.  Made me very watery and I felt uncomfortable...

Hit chest and shoulders today and really cranked it out since I got there a little early and had some extra time...

Flat Db bench worked up to 4 heavy sets of 8 but went to failure of sets of 12 and 10 before that

Incline Hex Press Fly combo 4 sets of 12 with the hex press then did 8 reps of flies - unreal pumpage at this point

Incline Nautilus Machine press 4 sets of 8 with each set finishing with 8 paritals

Incline DB scoop fly 4 sets of 12 and I took every rep nice and slow

Wide Grip Shoulder press 5 sets of 15 with a super slow negative

Arnold presses 4 sets of 10

Tri set of Side Laterals / Rear delt raises / front delt raises 5 rounds doing 12 reps with each exercise

Really good workout and I am very happy with where my physique is right now


----------



## thebrick

Nothing gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside like a back burning session. Walked out of the gym this afternoon with a smile on my face and a pump in my back. Why can't every day be back day?


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm sicker than a dog today so it'd be a good day for a day off. I'm pretty bad coughing up crap drainage etc. This sucks


----------



## AtomAnt

When brick has a good day we all need to have a good day... Phoe, get with the damn program and stop being sick! Now! 

Since it started snowing like a motherfucker here, we got let out of work early.  I was thinking, "Fuck, what the hell can I do with this extra time?.... Let's kill shoulders. AGAIN!" So I went to the gym and crushed my delts for the second time today and got in a tan lol

I feel so damn sexy it is unbearable...the sexiness radiates off me. I'm shining sexiness of this thread as we speak and we are all now blessed with supreme sexiness.


----------



## Phoe2006

U get sick a lot when u have a 3 yr old running around at daycare


----------



## Phoe2006

If y'all see somewhere I can change I'm open to suggestions when I have a spotter I'll use free weight bench when not I use a smith machine which would account for the extra weight and reps from last week when I hit 405 for 3 reps 

Thank goodness for a log book

So I can type out my workout from yesterday
Chest
Bench sets 1-20 135, 2-15 225, 3-7 315, 4-1 375, 5-11 225

Db incline 1-15 60lbs, 2-15 80, 3-7 100, 4-8 100

Cable crossover 1-25 60lbs, 2-12 100, 3-8 120, 4-15 60

Biceps
Wide grip curls 1-15 75lbs, 2-15 95, 3-11 115, 4-7 135 

Alternating db curls 1-15 20, 2-15 35, 3-8 50, 4-7 60

Bent over single armed db curls 1-15 20, 2-15 30, 3-7 35

Single armed cable curls 1-15 30, 2-15 35, 3-15 40

Calves
Seated calf raises 1-40 90, 2-35 180, 3-30 180, 4-25 270, 5-17 270, 6-27 180


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back day myself Brick..The vibe was in the air I had great session with great advancements   .thanks brutha..

LC I hear people use vaper electronic cigs to quit..guess there are every flavors available.   Smoke a red bull and get wings bro..cigs raise estro so keep an eye things...Move here and cigs are 10$ a pack so u quit or file bankruptsy.. holler..


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe2006 said:


> U get sick a lot when u have a 3 yr old running around at daycare



One word...condom. .    no more phoe jrs..


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Back day myself Brick..The vibe was in the air I had great session with great advancements   .thanks brutha..
> 
> LC I hear people use vaper electronic cigs to quit..guess there are every flavors available.   Smoke a red bull and get wings bro..cigs raise estro so keep an eye things...Move here and cigs are 10$ a pack so u quit or file bankruptsy.. holler..




Never knew about smoking and estrogen.... No shit...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/3605047/


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## turbobusa

Brick looking forward to you being up and over this bump in life's road. 
Good and positive vibes to you my friend! 100 pages! Damn I'm so 
not observant. Cool cool cool. . LC and whoever is qutting smoking. 
My sister who has smoked for the last 40yrs stopped about 2.5 weeks ago with the electronic sigs for help. She has not smoked a real cig since. 
She was diagnosed with emphasemia or however the hell it's spelled. 
Not gonna rant but "our thing" is ooooh bad   not legal blah blah. 
But the govt allows those indisputable killers to be sold every where. 
Ok so people have to choose right? Yeah right! 
So do it ! Quit that death sentence habit asap. We are with you on that. 
AA your chest is thickening very noticably. Good going. Hard work paying off. Cool!Ok I'm heading in for back work. I'm looking for a really good session. 
Maybe not a doozy as I still have to be cautious and not pull shoulder repairs apart.  IB Been on the run. Today finally will be a stay home day when wife goes to work so phone will be charged and i;ll be calling. 
Everyone make this day count - at midnight it is gone forever.   T


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got good shit to post sometimes  Atom..lol.   Arm day ..I'm precutting off all of my sleeves so the sound of fabric ripping doesnt scare the blu hair chair exercise in session..no time to chat..


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ I just pictured a yeti in basketball breakaways. LOL


----------



## The Grim Repper

i hit chest and bis night before last.  I had DOMS 6 hours after the workout.
Like CG always says 'that's how you know you baked the cake.'
Pre-exhausting my chest before pressing movements has definitely been adding fullness to my chest.
I have back tonight.  I may shake it up and focus on deadlifting the night away after some light width and thickness work.  Which reminds me I need a new log book.  That one's filled up now. 

Kill it!


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a delayed arrival at work so I was able to get some extra ZZZs and really get to clobbering... I went to for a real high intensity approach today. same volume as usual, but wicked, wicked intensity

1-arm T-bar rows did two sets of 12 and was like, you bitch, man up and move some iron... bumped the weight up and did 4 more sets of 8 and let the bar hang at a dead stop on each rep

Under hand BB rows 4 sets of 10 on these doing a peak contraction when the bar was against my stomach - had to go a little lighter to get the contraction but it felt really good

High Pulley Stretchers 4 sets of 8 and i fully let my lats expand at full extension...You can feel the blood swelling the muscle with these 

Super set of Lat Pulldowns and straight arm pulldowns 4 sets of each and on the lat pulldowns I did partials after each set

Machine rows 4 sets of these 1st set was a drop set doing a total of 5 drops
Sets 2 and 3 were both DC style rest-pause sets
Set 4 was a rest-pause drop set doing 5 drops and 3 mini sets at each drop - the burn was immense


----------



## thebrick

I'm resting today. Don't wanna get too big and not fit on the OR table  lol! Seriously, just going to work and pick it up tomorrow with shoulders and traps.

LastChance, you doing OK with putting down those smokes? Took me 3 times to kick it. Each time you just get a little more pissed and determined. And I smoked for just a couple years. Bought a Harley and started smoking. Still got one and not the other.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Nice! LOL  I love to do traps with delts man, just seems to make sense to me rather than with back.  The traps get a bunch indirectly with deads, so, it just works for me.

Yeah, LC, you can put those things down.  They are inert, nothing, you think for yourself and you are a non smoker.  Plenty of reasons to quit and plenty of peeps here to support you man.  You got this one.


----------



## turbobusa

Was back for me today. Still a ways from strpping. I'm sure I could pull the surgury apart if I was strapped now. was a good work out. Not much trap work yet . Went bent barbell rows -realones not those bullshit ass have shrug 
half upright rows guys today call bent barbell rows . stayed nice and light .
wide pulldowns  hammer plate loaded I arm seated rows   narrow pulldowns 
some seated shrugs some light pump pump paused contraction dumbell shrugs with baby wts. felt pretty damn good . I'm telling you ahead of time better
tune it the fuck up cuz this old bastards about to get his second wind. 
loking at starting to pull in mid feb -early march . By then I'll be saying ah to be 51 again......No I'm not angling for a bday gift... yeah righty.   T


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got u sweet POtato T. 
Well did arms..
Decided to workout with a college fb player(thick ) and a cut Seahawks player 
Hellava good time..imagine casper the swole ghost amongst 2 black rhinos  sporting as loud of a voice as mine. We were told to quiet down lol. They finished arms doing 185 cheat curls..lol.I laughed.
Oh. Then walked home 3 miles . Glad it wasnt leg day. Car repair tomorrow .  Get pumped bruthers.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

LC, when you get stress, try drinking some tea and doing deep breathing exercises... I find sipping a cup on Jasmine green tea to be very relaxing and really helps ease my stress.  

It was time to make few program changes for me and rotate compounds... NPP has treated me well and I really haven't had any negative sides from it.  Any of you guys get sides from NPP?  If so, what?  

Arm day today and it was a true DOOZY! Same arm workout I always do but my god, was I in a groove.  

Machine Curl and Tricep Rope Pressdown Superset

Hammer Curls and Triceps dip superset

Incline Bench DB curls and Freemotion Triceps ext superset

Slider Curl and Overhead triceps ext superset

Finishers were:
Bis - 40's with a drop set used 10rm and did 6 reps and rested 10-15 sec and kept repeating until I hit 40.  After 40 I droped the weight by 10 pounds and did two sets and repeated that process until I got down to 20lbs

Tris - Bent over extensions with a rope. Did drop sets and did two sets at each weight.  A total of 5 drops. 

I'm looking tighter and have much more vascularity.  Veins across my abs and deep cuts in my quads.... I'm no fucking ordinary bantamweight and this is my year


----------



## turbobusa

Ib hope the vehicle hassles are worked out today. Did ya get in the post training meal as per my instructions? lol    I'm leaving for arms in a minute.
Thanks for the motivation there AA. Where's big daddy brick today?
Cold as a witches c--t today here. -0 when I got up. Think I'm gonna supoer set my bi/tris today. My promising partner been mia forever. 
Maybe my breath?  Make the day yours ! Once it's gone it's gone!
Thx, T.............


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Ib hope the vehicle hassles are worked out today. Did ya get in the post training meal as per my instructions? lol    I'm leaving for arms in a minute.
> Thanks for the motivation there AA. Where's big daddy brick today?
> Cold as a witches c--t today here. -0 when I got up. Think I'm gonna supoer set my bi/tris today. My promising partner been mia forever.
> Maybe my breath?  Make the day yours ! Once it's gone it's gone!
> Thx, T.............



The bi and tri seuperset is almost orgasmic to me... its my gymgasm.  I feel sorry for those who have not popped their cherry on a true badass bi and tri superset routine....


----------



## mikeystrong

AtomAnt said:


> The bi and tri seuperset is almost orgasmic to me... its my gymgasm.  I feel sorry for those who have not popped their cherry on a true badass bi and tri superset routine....



Ya my favorite bi/tri superset is standing ez bar curls followed up by lying tricep extensions with the same bar/weight as curls. Usualy 5-6 sets. But today im doing chest... i think. Ill post later what actualy happens lol Im just winging it these past few weeks.


----------



## thebrick

Hey Grim, I agree, I have always teamed up shoulders with traps. Hit them this afternoon. No records broken but a nice little pump

LastChance, don't beat yourself up, just get pissed and stay keep busy. Think about what you will do with that money you'll be saving.


----------



## mikeystrong

Todays Chest routine.
-Flat bench- 6 sets heavy
-incline DB press- 6 sets, reps 6-10
-incline DB flys- 5 sets, reps 8-12 superset with Mid-Chest cable flys 5 sets, reps 12-20
-Isolateral chest press (mid chest) 5 sets, reps 6-10 superset with Dips 5 sets, reps 6-16
Then finished off with a couple sets of pullovers and machine chest presses, light weight high reps till failure.

This is pretty much a typical chest day. felt realy good and got a great pump.


----------



## turbobusa

Man AA that is the truth. Killer quick workout! Lowon time and want to get that iron nut intense supersets are awesome .Found that out about 35 yrs ago.
Going in for a little this and that tomorrow . Legs saturday . 
Ok yeah hey did i mention Fuk the world?!I'm steppin up my gym activity 
lest I loose my mind living in  inner city shit hole that I do . I'm tired guys 
and trying to hang here 2 more years . Give me some phoenix or austin something!
Just no more Chitown winters and all the killing going on here.
I AM TIRED OF THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
With that thought I'm heading to the kitchen to whip me up some steak tar tar.
Hope you all have a safe and relaxing night . Stay close to your family
and keep em safe by whatever means necessary.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

T ...no no and no.. lol. Monday new starter. Now I have sleepless crazy lower back pump from walking yesterday and going back today for operation rescue since I can not drive two cars at once
Mikey u warm those dam shoulders up before u go benchin . Hear me punk? Lol.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## turbobusa

Now if a guys buddy was around and needed to drive two cars..................
Forearms and other misc parts today. meeting up with ED and his guy . They are filiming for strengthinc .. Everyone have a great day. 

Talk soon , T................


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from the Friday gun show. Counting down the days til the big event. I'm ready when they are. Let's get this shit done and give me the verdict.

LastChance, hang tough. Get through day 1 and it gets easier day by day.

Love my iron family!


----------



## mikeystrong

Ironbuilt said:


> Mikey u warm those dam shoulders up before u go benchin . Hear me punk? Lol.



Yes sir lol


----------



## mikeystrong

LastChance said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Better day yesterday.  Managed to get out of work on time and hit the gym for back and bi's.
> 
> Did better with the cigs too.  Been about 15 hours now with no cig.
> 
> Hoping for another good day today!



Good luck brother!! Your the man LC! god dam cigs dont control you! UR TO DAM STRONG FOR THAT SHIT!!


----------



## mikeystrong

turbobusa said:


> Now if a guys buddy was around and needed to drive two cars..................
> Forearms and other misc parts today. meeting up with ED and his guy . They are filiming for strengthinc .. Everyone have a great day.
> 
> Talk soon , T................



You have a forearm and misc day? Cool! whats that usualy like? i try do forearms after armday, sometimes ill switch it up tho and do tris with chest and bis with back. but for now i have an arm day. and when i go to hit forearms after bis and tris they are already so pumped they dont feel like they get a great isolated pump.


----------



## mikeystrong

Working out Back today boys. My back looks good and has good muscle thank god, cuz only a couple back exercises "feel right" to me. Deadlifts, Bent over rows, and T-bar rows feel good to me. I feel like i have good form on these and i get a great pump from squeezing at the top of range of motion. I pretty much credit my entire back to these 3 moves. But pretty much all other back exercises feel funny to me and i try have "proper" form but i dont feel the pump or the muscle exhaustion in the right areas while doing them. Im only talking about lats by the way, i work my traps into my shoulder day and love it! awesome traps! Goin to work Back now tho guys. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had a post going three times on my leg day and got deleted by my pad having a period. So I did legs..period..
Chest and tri tomorrow.  
Nice work guys. Toss some 120's up for me..


----------



## Phoe2006

Did back and tri's today cut short due to sons bball game
Back
Deads 1-15 135
2-15 225
3-12 315
4-6 405
5-1 495

Hammer strength Lat pull downs
1-15 140 
2-15 230
3-12 320
4-8 410

Hammer strength rows
1-15 180
2-15 270
3-10 360

Triceps
Push downs
1-25 110
2-15 220
3-13 220
4-9 220

Rope push downs
1-15 60
2-15 100
3-12 110

Like I said workout cut short first day back in the gym since Monday I believe have had the flu.


----------



## mikeystrong

Phoe2006 said:


> Did back and tri's today cut short due to sons bball game
> Back
> Deads 1-15 135
> 2-15 225
> 3-12 315
> 4-6 405
> 5-1 495
> 
> Hammer strength Lat pull downs
> 1-15 140
> 2-15 230
> 3-12 320
> 4-8 410
> 
> Hammer strength rows
> 1-15 180
> 2-15 270
> 3-10 360
> 
> Triceps
> Push downs
> 1-25 110
> 2-15 220
> 3-13 220
> 4-9 220
> 
> Rope push downs
> 1-15 60
> 2-15 100
> 3-12 110
> 
> Like I said workout cut short first day back in the gym since Monday I believe have had the flu.



Nice work brother! Hope u feelin better.


----------



## Phoe2006

Its actually a crappy workout I would've done atleast 2 more exercises for back and probably 4+ for tri's but kids/ family take priority over working out. Plus I'm just getting over the flu. But thanks brother for the well wishes


----------



## mikeystrong

Thats a good man right there. Im sure we could all learn something from Big Phoe.


----------



## turbobusa

Getting ready to head out for legs . Don't know what it'll be as i'm twinged up a little bit.Figure it out when i get there..    Talk to you guys later today. T


----------



## Phoe2006

mikeystrong said:


> Thats a good man right there. Im sure we could all learn something from Big Phoe.



Lol I have half the experience as some of these guys on here like t, ib, etc. But I am up around 275 @ 6' sub 20%  bf need to run some dnp and get my bf lower closer to 10% but I hate losing strength


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chest day.. wearing my 4x long sleeve t shirt to save on sewing fees when I blow the fuk up.. ill be back later ..taking some tampons to hand out to the pussys in my way.


----------



## Ironbuilt

turbobusa said:


> Getting ready to head out for legs . Don't know what it'll be as i'm twinged up a little bit.Figure it out when i get there..    Talk to you guys later today. T



I hear maxi pads are on sale at Ralphs grocery..¿¿


----------



## mikeystrong

Phoe2006 said:


> Lol I have half the experience as some of these guys on here like t, ib, etc. But I am up around 275 @ 6' sub 20%  bf need to run some dnp and get my bf lower closer to 10% but I hate losing strength



Im sure i could learn lots from you from working out, but what i actualy meant was like "morals and priorities". Family man stuff lol Dont sweat about the bf%. When you want to try slim down im sure it wont be hard for you. Cardio, diet, and some gear will get you where you want to be.


----------



## mikeystrong

ironbuilt said:


> chest day.. Wearing my 4x long sleeve t shirt to save on sewing fees when i blow the fuk up.. Ill be back later ..taking some tampons to hand out to the pussys in my way.



go get it!!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the legs and followed with some cardio today. Keeping that metabolism high for a fast recovery. Keep making some noise brothers.


----------



## mikeystrong

Cardio after legs! NICE! I dont think i could bring myself to do it lol


----------



## thebrick

mikeystrong said:


> Cardio after legs! NICE! I dont think i could bring myself to do it lol



You should have seen me walking up the stairs when I got home!!  lol


----------



## mikeystrong

HAHA ya i bet!


----------



## Phoe2006

Today hit biceps only had a bball game for the kids and then took my woman out to eat and picked up her new james Avery bracelet put the old charms on a nicer bracelet and got another charm for her.

Wide gripped barbell
1-15 45 lbs
2-15 95
3-12 115
4-8 135
5-3 155

Seated ez curl bar narrow grip
1-15 75 lbs
2-15 75
3-11 95
4-7 115
5-2 135

Alternating db curls
1-15 20 lbs
2-15 30
3-9 40
4-4 50

Standing narrow grip cable curls
1-20 70 lbs
2-15 100
3-13 120
4-9 140
5-4 170

Single armed db concentration curls 1-15 20
2-8 30
3-6 30

My bi's were dead after this workout and right after back day I would've liked to atleast get one days rest in between. Tomorrow legs and shoulders. Think I may go back to a more of a more conventional workout starting next week think its time to change it up for a while. I did get my bi's back over 20" again so probably drop bi's back to arm day only.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chest day rocked but...
Cardio 20 min to circulate the cialis
Acctrainer inner outer rotator warm up with front and read delt warm up , I do a good 15 min or my strings will break
Close Pec deck 150 final set
Wide Pec deck 120 final set 
Hammer strength decline. Mello 375 for 10
HS incline 355 for 10 on final set
Here's where I fukd up...goal 30% incline Db w 120s. Nope lol
Worked up to 110 and had to toss a tampon on the gym floor as I peaked out at 3 reps.. Next time the bitch is gonna go .
Seated cable low to high Accutrainer flys
Standing wide cable flys. 
Finished off with a behind low back cable stretch for my antique shoulders . Basically the Weight stack pulls opposite arm across lower back for serious therapy.
Did 8 sets of forearms and hit the road.. 

Sunday I may need recovery. Lol. But prob not. ..


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## turbobusa

Ok  legs was ok yesterday. was the w/o I needed rather than wanted. 
I'll be back full speed soon. IB I never use pads eeew. Pons only!
Brick have you warned the doc working on you that you may dull a scalpel 
due to muscle density?! Phoe you have a lot of muscle on you keep adding 
while I play catch up and maybe we cut together in the warm weather?
I'm not letting my fatass go over 280ish though. Just getting back old muscle lost during down time surguries etc. 
Phoe when you do cut and do it right you will be bad! Where the fuck is our human dynamo today?  Where are you AA ?. Guy could probably light a small town if you could harness that power output.   I'll be hollering at Grim later today..
Last but not least Is Mikey. Mikey good to have you here. you are fitting in like a champ. Cool!... Ok let me get ready and head out for a chest and  shoulders recessitation session . Happy jan 26th !!!     T


----------



## Phoe2006

Alright T you got a deal but you'll need to help me set up a proper diet cuz dnp in the middle of 100°+ weather sucks.


----------



## mikeystrong

Ironbuilt said:


> Chest day rocked but...
> Cardio 20 min to circulate the cialis
> Acctrainer inner outer rotator warm up with front and read delt warm up , I do a good 15 min or my strings will break
> Close Pec deck 150 final set
> Wide Pec deck 120 final set
> Hammer strength decline. Mello 375 for 10
> HS incline 355 for 10 on final set
> Here's where I fukd up...goal 30% incline Db w 120s. Nope lol
> Worked up to 110 and had to toss a tampon on the gym floor as I peaked out at 3 reps.. Next time the bitch is gonna go .
> Seated cable low to high Accutrainer flys
> Standing wide cable flys.
> Finished off with a behind low back cable stretch for my antique shoulders . Basically the Weight stack pulls opposite arm across lower back for serious therapy.
> Did 8 sets of forearms and hit the road..
> 
> Sunday I may need recovery. Lol. But prob not. ..



Love the intensity!!


----------



## mikeystrong

LastChance said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Thank you all for the support.  I really helps with any goal knowing that someone is supporting you and gives a fuck.
> 
> I have had 1 cigarette since Friday afternoon.  I think I pretty well have it on the ropes.  Day by day, right?
> 
> Did shoulders yesterday and going back for some legs today.
> 
> I am having some real pain from the tendon in my left elbow.  I need to do some research, I know I have seen things people can put on their arm to keep that pain down.  Anyone have any experience with this?



I dont know you in person man, But if i did i would rip those smokes out of ur hand. You dont need them buddie! But im happy you cut wayyy back and your on the right path! Wish you all the support in the world man!!!


----------



## mikeystrong

turbobusa said:


> Ok  legs was ok yesterday. was the w/o I needed rather than wanted.
> I'll be back full speed soon. IB I never use pads eeew. Pons only!
> Brick have you warned the doc working on you that you may dull a scalpel
> due to muscle density?! Phoe you have a lot of muscle on you keep adding
> while I play catch up and maybe we cut together in the warm weather?
> I'm not letting my fatass go over 280ish though. Just getting back old muscle lost during down time surguries etc.
> Phoe when you do cut and do it right you will be bad! Where the fuck is our human dynamo today?  Where are you AA ?. Guy could probably light a small town if you could harness that power output.   I'll be hollering at Grim later today..
> Last but not least Is Mikey. Mikey good to have you here. you are fitting in like a champ. Cool!... Ok let me get ready and head out for a chest and  shoulders recessitation session . Happy jan 26th !!!     T



Thanks man, Ya this place is like my 2nd home. cool thing is.. 2 home came with a 2nd family!


----------



## turbobusa

Nice chest w/o . Starting a simple bench cycle . 10lb weekly increases till 
last two sets come up short on reps. followed flat bench with inclines . very light  high reps. Felt pretty good. Delts follwed with very light hi rep sets .
Rest tomorrow. which is fine with the 40-50 windchill crap coming tonight. .
Have great start to your weeks . this one's in the books in about 10mins. 
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Li  Well shit!!!   
Back day and I ripped it up and hit my peak grove an hour in.
I got told I can't hang a 45 off center of a weight stack with my trusty stainless long bolt...lol. was only doing 12 rep 255 vrope seated chest pulls so I got out my pearls and tossed  it on the floor ..set over. All I wanted was 2 / 45s added ..but noo 
Hit the hs wide grip ISO lat machine ..
Seated wide grip cable rows 
Chins dangling a 45 off my light switch. 
I do some cool movements that have really hit my back as planned
No haloday today cause I needed to pet her cat.

Lc u got mild tendonitis..cure .use a weight stack with a single handle start at say 50lbs and walk away from stack and let arm totally relax and stretch.  U can twist wrist as more stretch and lay off the skull crushers and do more downward press close grip instead ..my go to tricep build is the close grip bench mild 235 for  10 as my middle session exercise . Everytime u feel like a smoke have D hand u a kotex. ..I'll give her a jingle..lol 

I'm ok just a 3 person cat fight todayT..
Brick I'll make sure the surgical sawzall in on the order sheet to cut your steel brutha.  I got u covered..


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  Getting ready for some grip work ,calves , abs. 
Was taking a rest day but can't sit still so here I go to the gym.
IB you gotta get that insomnia in check.  heading out into 30 below windchill.
See you guys a little later. T


----------



## thebrick

Morning brothers! Going to train some chest today. Last workout for a while. Tomorrow is clear fluids only. Surgery is Wednesday and I'll be in the hospital 2-4 days. Hoping this fucker has not spread and I won't need chemo. Just ready to get this done. The waiting is tough.

Let's make some noise with the iron today!


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## mikeystrong

Good luck Brick. Ill be thinkin about you buddie.


----------



## mikeystrong

Training chest today guys!


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from the gym... I did a combo chest, bi and tri workout today. Thought I would hit a bigger overall group since I'll be away for a short while. Felt great!


----------



## Phoe2006

How have u been feeling brick? I just read u have surgery this week goodluck brother. We're all pulling for you and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
P


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, physically I feel fine. I didn't even know something was wrong until I had all the blood in my urine. Then they found the "mass". I'm ready to get this done. Mentally, its been very stressful. I'm OK though. Everyone has been great and very supportive. I'm lucky.


----------



## mikeystrong

Chest got a pretty good pump today. 
heavy bench press (shoulder warmed up first - IB)
incline db press superset with cable flys (mid chest)
dips superset with seated incline cable flys
then finished off with a few sets of machine chest press and db pullovers.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chiseled my delts and traps into a fuking masterpiece since Brick waves of positivation are pouring out as i blast up my granite shoulders.. You got this brick im gonna need the room number for my nurse strippers headed your way.  
T.. I need a hobby the cats cost too much..


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Phoe, physically I feel fine. I didn't even know something was wrong until I had all the blood in my urine. Then they found the "mass". I'm ready to get this done. Mentally, its been very stressful. I'm OK though. Everyone has been great and very supportive. I'm lucky.



We will all be praying for you bro! It's going to be tough cause you are tough. We will all be thinking of you! I trashed the legs today. Squats, leg press, leg ext, leg curls, lunges and wall sits to failure. Time for bed brothers


----------



## mikeystrong

Ironbuilt said:


> Chiseled my delts and traps into a fuking masterpiece since Brick waves of positivation are pouring out as i blast up my granite shoulders.. You got this brick im gonna need the room number for my nurse strippers headed your way.
> T.. I need a hobby the cats cost too much..



U related to charlie sheen?


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Rest day today bro's! Really enjoyed sleeping in getting a big breakfast and now off to work. Hit that iron hard brothers and leave no rocks unturned.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Getting ready for a good back session. IB got me feeling like a jilted prom date!  Just funnin.. Man I mention PTP then calling and yo ass must a scurried out the door for your own ptp conquest . If unfamiliar might be best to keep it to PTF..... Brother Bricks day tomorrow! Need all the positive thoughts and vibes directed towards our fine friend !   Where the hell is the dynamohum?!  AA you ok out there my intense friend? 
OK nuff jawing .... Talk soon . T


----------



## thebrick

Good morning brothers! No training for me today. Trying to wrap things up here. I am on clear liquids only today. I'm already hungry!  lol! Surgery is tomorrow. I'm ready to do this and move on. I'll be away a few days at least, depending on how many days I am in the hospital. Hopefully he can do this with a scope and I will be there only a couple days. I had hernia surgery years ago, so he may have to open me up because of  that mesh I have inside. Its right where he needs to work.

In the meantime, you guys hit it hard for me and put an extra plate on the bar for me. I'll be back soon! Hopefully with good news.
-Brick


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006

Well changed up my workout chest and calves only yesterday. Today is back day.

Chest
 Flat bench 
 1x25 135
 2x15 225
 3x8 315
 4x7 315
 5x5 325
 6x3 345
 7x3 365
 8x1 405 didn't get a full rep
 9x10 225-2 second pause 1" above chest

 Incline smith
 1x15 95 shoulders popping again
 2x15 135
 3x12 225
 4x4 315

 Cable fly's 
 1x20 60
 2x15 80
 3x10 100
 4x6 120

 Pec deck
 1x15 100
 2x15 100
 At this point my chest was dead

Calves
 Seated calf raises 
 1x50 90 lbs
 2x45 90
 3x50 90
 4x40 180
 5x40 180
 6x35 180
 7x30 180
 8x26 180
 9x30 180
 10x25 180


----------



## Phoe2006

Goodluck brick


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, wishing you the best and will be thinking about you.  Just because I haven't been on here in a few days doesn't mean I'm not thinking of my fellow brothers in iron.... 

Well guys, for me it has been a whirlwind couple of days... for me, the big news is I am now engaged! Things went perfectly and she was blown away by the ring.  I could not have imagined anything better.  I will say the only downside is that she got a little drunk when celebrating and ended up dropping on the couch the minute we got to our hotel lol 

In training news, my body is responding great to the change in compounds and I am actually getting leaner.  Hit legs yesterday and killed my squats and my glutes are still sore.

Today was chest and shoulders 
Incline Db bench worked up to a mas set of 8 and did a total of 4 sets at that weight
Incline Hex press/fly 4 sets of 12 hex press with max reps on the flies
Incline Machine chest press 4 sets of 10 with partials and a static hold after every set
Incline scoop fly 4 sets of 12 
Ultra wide military press 5 sets of 10
Arnold pres 4 sets of 12
Delt tri set doing 12-15 reps each with side laterals, rear delt raises and front delt raises

I am stressin' out with work guys... they keep moving deadlines closer and closer and I have been busting my ass staying late. But there is a reason I am given the tough tasks to get take over, and that is because they know I will get it done... I need to be the best at whatever I do


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## thebrick

Congratulations Atom! Great news for a good man!


----------



## Phoe2006

Congrats AA


----------



## mikeystrong

YEAH buddie!!! CONGRATZ on the girl!! awesome workout by the way!!


----------



## mikeystrong

Blasting delts today guys!! Gonna do some bb shoulder press, Side delt flys, Front delt raises, verticle raises, some machine shoulder presses, and "i call them face pulls" dont know if thats what they actualy called.


----------



## Phoe2006

Did back today. 

Deadlifts
1x25 135
2x15 225
3x15 315
4x7 405
5x1 495
6x1 585 fail got it up just shy of my knees and couldn't get it up high enough to roll it up any higher 

Lat pull down
1x15 90
2x15 180
3x11 270
4x7 360

Hammer strength row machine 
1x15 90
2x15 180
3x15 270
4x15 360
5x8 450

Hammer strength overhand rows
1x15 90
2x12 180
3x12 180

Db rear delt raises
1x15 20
2x15 30
3x12 40


----------



## kubes

Best wishes Brick!! We are all looking forward to you getting back in here!!


----------



## mikeystrong

Phoe2006 said:


> Did back today.
> 
> Deadlifts
> 1x25 135
> 2x15 225
> 3x15 315
> 4x7 405
> 5x1 495
> 6x1 585 fail got it up just shy of my knees and couldn't get it up high enough to roll it up any higher
> 
> Lat pull down
> 1x15 90
> 2x15 180
> 3x11 270
> 4x7 360
> 
> Hammer strength row machine
> 1x15 90
> 2x15 180
> 3x15 270
> 4x15 360
> 5x8 450
> 
> Hammer strength overhand rows
> 1x15 90
> 2x12 180
> 3x12 180
> 
> Db rear delt raises
> 1x15 20
> 2x15 30
> 3x12 40



Doin back tomorow, gonna copy your workout. Not weight tho lol As for today.. Hard day at work = Shitty night in gym. I usualy dont feel this drained from hard days at work but today i was just pooped. Tomorow will be a different story!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

OK Brick see you soon brutha.  I too took today off due to truck personal and buy one get one cheeseburgers so I ate 8.  Lol. Now im ill and gonna chill.
Atom I knew it. Congrats ..
T I know.


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks fellas! It feels great to have such an awesome woman 

Brick, be strong brother!

I have back tomorrow too... Loving me some meadows rows


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Good morning! Getting ready for a good back session. IB got me feeling like a jilted prom date!  Just funnin.. Man I mention PTP then calling and yo ass must a scurried out the door for your own ptp conquest . If unfamiliar might be best to keep it to PTF..... Brother Bricks day tomorrow! Need all the positive thoughts and vibes directed towards our fine friend !   Where the hell is the dynamohum?!  AA you ok out there my intense friend?
> OK nuff jawing .... Talk soon . T



Gotta ask wth does ptp and ptf mean turbo? Pound that pussy? 
P


----------



## turbobusa

Phoe2006 said:


> Gotta ask wth does ptp and ptf mean turbo? Pound that pussy?
> P



F =face


----------



## Phoe2006

Now I know pound that face lmfao


----------



## Phoe2006

This is me sending out positive vibes for brick


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  First and foremost on my mind Is Mick the brick. 
I believe its about a noon start time. If any of you would like to send 
Big daddy brick some mail pm me for addy. Let's pull our friends spirits 
up with all our might, K? 
Back was pretty good yesterday. starting to test the shoulder repair carefully.
Today is arms . think i'm going straight sets today as I have more time. 
AA CONGRATS!,.. I'm stoked for you brother. Good love is just that .
Phoe you need to bring those reps up a bit on the heavy basics. 
maybe run a lift cycle starting a a bit more up in the hypertrophy rep range? 
IB you have mail voice mail etc. MIkey the new guy. looks like you're a keeper
here in bricks hangout. I enjoy your posts very much. 
Jim -- Mr consistancy .. very cool..  I'll holler back later. 
Don't forget if ya want to send Mick a note , card etc. PM me... T


----------



## turbobusa

Ah shit missed you there LC  . Keep up the upbeat vibe my friend..!  T


----------



## Phoe2006

Turbo I'm always open to suggestions that is y I take the time and post my entire workout. Please tell me how you'd tweak it up and you have my attention. 
Thanks
P


----------



## AtomAnt

Busy as a whore on main street here... need to take a break to get away from it for a minute.

Had a nice back session this AM... and my lower back has come around and is no longer beat to piss, so that meant rack deads today!

Meadows rows 6 sets 2 x 15 then 4 x 10
Rack Deads 5 sets 2 x 12 then 3 x 8
Stretchers 4 x 12 with one second hold and statics contraction at the end
Superset of front pulldowns 4 sets of 10 with partials and straighyt arm pulldowns 4 sets of 12
Machine rows 1 x 10, 1 x 10 plus partials, 1 x rest pause DC style, 1 x drop set with 5 drops

No overloading the volume but got a nice deep burn.  Feeling good and looking good... that's what we want.


----------



## AtomAnt

Busy as a whore on main street here... need to take a break to get away from it for a minute.

Had a nice back session this AM... and my lower back has come around and is no longer beat to piss, so that meant rack deads today!

Meadows rows 6 sets 2 x 15 then 4 x 10
Rack Deads 5 sets 2 x 12 then 3 x 8
Stretchers 4 x 12 with one second hold and statics contraction at the end
Superset of front pulldowns 4 sets of 10 with partials and straighyt arm pulldowns 4 sets of 12
Machine rows 1 x 10, 1 x 10 plus partials, 1 x rest pause DC style, 1 x drop set with 5 drops

No overloading the volume but got a nice deep burn.  Feeling good and looking good... that's what we want.


----------



## swolesearcher

best wishes Brick. i hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## mikeystrong

Hittin back today. Made a note in my phone. Copying phoes routine lol Ill be back later to lie about the numbers. 1 more rep than phoe on everything lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Did shoulders today and they're f'ing dead. Here's to brick hope everything went well. Started my own log follow the link below 

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=219744


----------



## Phoe2006

How'd the workout go Mikey??


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Another much needed rest day bro's. slept in had a big breakfast and I will be back to the iron tomorrow. Have a great day guys!


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing major just looks like you drop down nto 1-3 reps every w./o?
I can't stay there too long or I seem to just plateau  muck more quickly in super low rep range. Think your bench would start moving with a some 
higher rep hypertrophy time. Cycling down from 10-2 rep range over 
8-12 week would probably get things moving and lessen pains /aches / injuries. Good arm w/o for me today.   T


----------



## turbobusa

Hoping for some good news soon.... Captain oh captain...
We are here waiting for you Brick. Good thoughts and positives 
T


----------



## mikeystrong

Phoe2006 said:


> How'd the workout go Mikey??



Beat the hell outta me, was planing on doing arms today but im gonna take today off and rest instead.


----------



## mikeystrong

LastChance said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Chest last night.  Got a new PR for me.  Did 110's on DB incline.  Never did that heavy before.  Got 6.  I feel like I could have gotten more, but on my first rep where I kick them up and push up the first time I felt my grip slip a little on my right hand.  Kinda stalled me a little bit until I was sure I wasn't going to drop it.  I won't try to go up again until I can get 10.
> 
> I also picked up a 3M velcro strap for my elbow tendinitis.  I have never used one of these before, but it worked great.  No pain from my elbow at all while I wore it.



LOVE DB INCLINE!!! one of my favorite chest exercises. Ya my girl has a bad knee kinda and the knee braces from the grocerie store pharmacy wasnt doing the trick so we picked her up one of the strongman vecro straps (i think same as you have) and she says it works great. U got 10 next time LC!!


----------



## AtomAnt

Completely slept in this AM... not intentionally lol Nonetheless, still had a great arm workout.

Superset of Machine preachers using a 6/4 rep technique with triceps press downs : 4 sets of each
Superset of hammer curls with triceps dips: 4 sets of each
Superset of incline DB curls and seated cable skullcrushers: 4 sets of each
Superset of slider curls and overhead triceps extensions: 3 sets of each but used a higher rep range
BB curls 40s plus drop sets
Cable triceps extensions drop set doing two sets at each weight resting 10 sec between sets

Thoughts are with the Brick


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Good morning brothers! No training for me today. Trying to wrap things up here. I am on clear liquids only today. I'm already hungry!  lol! Surgery is tomorrow. I'm ready to do this and move on. I'll be away a few days at least, depending on how many days I am in the hospital. Hopefully he can do this with a scope and I will be there only a couple days. I had hernia surgery years ago, so he may have to open me up because of  that mesh I have inside. Its right where he needs to work.
> 
> In the meantime, you guys hit it hard for me and put an extra plate on the bar for me. I'll be back soon! Hopefully with good news.
> -Brick




Wishing you a speedy recovery Brick. Hope to see you back on here soon.

Trained back today.


----------



## turbobusa

Getting ready for legs . Not feeling it but that will change soon as I het my music on and get warmed up. Wondering about Brick..  
Everyone have a good day.. T


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Alinshop

turbobusa said:


> *Getting ready for legs . Not feeling it but that will change soon as I het my music on and get warmed up.* Wondering about Brick..
> Everyone have a good day.. T




Have you got Pandora yet brutha? I recently bought a wireless headset which feeds into my droid. Best thing since sliced bread:yeahthat:


----------



## mikeystrong

LastChance said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Back and bi's last night.  Back went good, but curls sucked.  I had to go real light and eventually cut it short.  My elbow was hurting really bad even with the strap.  Not sure what to do about it besides stretches and stuff I have looked up online.  Kind of a bummer, but it was pretty much only curls that bothered it.



Maybe just a break man..? Take some of the stress off the area.


----------



## mikeystrong

AtomAnt said:


> Completely slept in this AM... not intentionally lol Nonetheless, still had a great arm workout.
> 
> Superset of Machine preachers using a 6/4 rep technique with triceps press downs : 4 sets of each
> Superset of hammer curls with triceps dips: 4 sets of each
> Superset of incline DB curls and seated cable skullcrushers: 4 sets of each
> Superset of slider curls and overhead triceps extensions: 3 sets of each but used a higher rep range
> BB curls 40s plus drop sets
> Cable triceps extensions drop set doing two sets at each weight resting 10 sec between sets
> 
> Thoughts are with the Brick




U take a fire extinguisher to the gym? you arms must be Burning with all that volume / supersets


----------



## Phoe2006

Did arms today

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=220139


----------



## kubes

Ran my shoulders through the mud today! Rocked the front delts rear delts and traps


----------



## mikeystrong

Botched chest today, Started off good tho. Did some heavy bench (went good) then Inclind db press (good also). And by taking advice from a friend i tried working in some rear delt, traps, and tricep work into my chest day. Aaaaand thats where things went wrong. Not gonna go into detail but i pretty much did stuff in the wrong order, confused myself and burnt myself out to fast. Gonna eat a bunch tonight and go back hard at it tomorow!


----------



## turbobusa

Gonna be chest /shoulders this morning. Meeting up with python in the afternoon. Brick is in my thoughts . Hope all is well. Our boy IB is under the weather. Hope you are feeling better soon too oh master of sweet potato
force feeding...  For real get well IB..  T


----------



## kubes

Brick.... Hope all is well been thinking of you. Ran my back and bi's through the mud today. 1 hr of super sets followed up by 35 minutes of cardio! Going to a friends house to watch ufc tonight and Superbowl tomorrow


----------



## mikeystrong

Nailed Chest today! made up for yesterday. Strength was thru the roof, good energy! also successfuly worked in traps , tris and rear delts! I felt high durring and after the workout. By far one of the best ones ive had in a while! IB buddie get feelin better.


----------



## thebrick

Hey brothers, I got home from the hospital late yesterday. I was on the OR table Wed. afternoon about 6 hours. Got in my room Wednesday night. My surgeon feels good about the result. He thinks we got everything that was bad out. Hopefully, my new biopsy report next week will confirm that. The tumor was bigger than they thought but he did it all with a scope and robotically. That's a relief, I didn't want a huge incision. I am very, very sore and I have to wear this cath for 2 weeks while my bladder heals to get water-tight again. No training for 6 weeks. I can live with that. What a journey.

You guys have been great and I sure appreciate it. Good to see everyone training hard. I'll be getting plenty of rest in the next days. When the surgeon said this was a big surgery, he wasn't kidding! I'm getting stronger day by day, but I still have a way to go. All in all, it turned out great, and I had the best result under these circumstances.

Your brother in iron,
Mick the brick


----------



## Phoe2006

Get to feeling better brick


----------



## kubes

Awesome news Brick! Glad to hear things are looking good for you. I have been checking this thread daily hoping for an update. Thanks for taking the time to reassure us you are ok. 6 weeks is nothing brother. Eat clean and you will be back in no time at all


----------



## mikeystrong

You got this Brick! We are all here wishin you the best! supporting the hell outta you man! Get better buddie.


----------



## mikeystrong

And hey if you can.. Pinch some nurse tushy for me brotha.


----------



## turbobusa

DADS HOME!!  Hey Brick.. Glad you are home. great news . 
Need anything Mickster just holler. Great prognosis brother.. 
Make sure you stop in when you can to stir the pot. 
Talk soon  sir    T...


----------



## AtomAnt

BRICK! I love you! The prognosis sounds promising and we know you are a fighter... We are like you extended family and hopefully the positivity from all of us here will speed the healing.

Pretty interesting couple of days for me...it looks like we nailed down our date for our wedding and have the venue picked out. I've been doing a lot of calling and handling the financial details.  I like doing that kind of stuff so it's all good... 

Cranked my legs up good today and now I m doing lying leg curls every single day to bring up my hammies.  Trying a little supercompensation just bombing them away and then backing off.  

Today's session:
Seated leg curls 1x20, 1x15, 1x12, 3x10
Squats 1x15, 1x12, 1x10, 2x6 - I crushed these! Real deep and took my time on the eccentric. Quads are killing me now
SLDLs 4x12
Seated calf raises 4x12 - done DC style
Leg Press 1x40, 1x25, 1x15, 1x12, 1x10, 1x8
Lying Leg curls 4x12
Leg Extension 4x15 with 5, 5, 10, 15 partials in respective sets


----------



## mikeystrong

AtomAnt said:


> BRICK! I love you!
> 
> Pretty interesting couple of days for me...it looks like we nailed down our date for our wedding and have the venue picked out. I've been doing a lot of calling and handling the financial details.  I like doing that kind of stuff so it's all good...



Let me get this straight.. You and brick gettin married?


----------



## AtomAnt

mikeystrong said:


> Let me get this straight.. You and brick gettin married?



It's complicated hahaha

Any bets on if Brick can get a nurse to flash him and allow him to snap a pic?


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## thebrick

Morning brothers. My battle is not over. Found out yesterday... my test results say the cancer did spread into a lymph node so I will be starting chemo in 2-3 weeks. They want me to heal from my surgery first. I sure do miss the gym. I'll be glad when this damn bladder cath can come out in a couple weeks. At least I will have more mobility.

You guys put a plate on the bar for me.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick I think some guys missed the post yesterday in wtf.
Was bummed at first then relized -heybthey did'nt miss anything.
They identified the lymph problem and will now erradicate it. 
Again postitives from us is important. Brick it's gonna work out. 
I know you are missing the gym but it will be therer waiting for you. 
Planning on riding down to N-ville with the wife sometime . Picking up 
a bike hopefully near future. Be turning my S/n from turbobusa to 
Vtwin puttin.  Need to talk just holler Mick .I'm getting ready to hit back shortley so in honor of Godfather brick I'm dedicatiing my first strapped back session in a very long time to the brick. Keep your chin up and let's talk whenever you like. 
The rest of you mutts go do what we do best .   Ib still mia . Missing seeing him here. Grim can you shake him out? Everyone have a great day .
T


----------



## mikeystrong

turbobusa said:


> Hey brick I think some guys missed the post yesterday in wtf.
> Was bummed at first then relized -heybthey did'nt miss anything.
> They identified the lymph problem and will now erradicate it.
> Again postitives from us is important. Brick it's gonna work out.
> I know you are missing the gym but it will be therer waiting for you.
> Planning on riding down to N-ville with the wife sometime . Picking up
> a bike hopefully near future. Be turning my S/n from turbobusa to
> Vtwin puttin.  Need to talk just holler Mick .I'm getting ready to hit back shortley so in honor of Godfather brick I'm dedicatiing my first strapped back session in a very long time to the brick. Keep your chin up and let's talk whenever you like.
> The rest of you mutts go do what we do best .   Ib still mia . Missing seeing him here. Grim can you shake him out? Everyone have a great day .
> T



Ill go drag IB sick ass outta bed lol. Man i feel bad. Nothing i can do to help.. I wish i found the hangout earlier.


----------



## mikeystrong

Failed lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, as your will gets tested more and more, know you are stronger than anything throw at you and you will get through it... You've been tested over and again and keep battling back... this is just the same.

Had a great chest and shoulder session this morning... Just had a real intensity in my training that had me pushing harder and harder with every set.

Incline Db bench w/ slow negatives worked up to 4 heavy sets to failure
Incline hex pres / fly superset 4 sets of 12 on the hex press and then into a max set of flyes
nautilus Incline Machine press 4 sets of 10 with 6-10 partials after every set and then did a static hold
Incline Scoop fly 4 sets of 12 getting a real deep stretch

Ultra wide shoulder press 5 sets of 12
Arnold press 4 sets of 10
Tri set of Laterals, Rear delts and front raises 12 reps on each -  4 sets each


----------



## Ironbuilt

thebrick said:


> Hey brothers, I got home from the hospital late yesterday. I was on the OR table Wed. afternoon about 6 hours. Got in my room Wednesday night. My surgeon feels good about the result. He thinks we got everything that was bad out. Hopefully, my new biopsy report next week will confirm that. The tumor was bigger than they thought but he did it all with a scope and robotically. That's a relief, I didn't want a huge incision. I am very, very sore and I have to wear this cath for 2 weeks while my bladder heals to get water-tight again. No training for 6 weeks. I can live with that. What a journey.
> 
> You guys have been great and I sure appreciate it. Good to see everyone training hard. I'll be getting plenty of rest in the next days. When the surgeon said this was a big surgery, he wasn't kidding! I'm getting stronger day by day, but I still have a way to go. All in all, it turned out great, and I had the best result under these circumstances.
> 
> Your brother in iron,
> Mick the brick



Hey Brick.Glad the day went as best as possible ..I'm here for you brutha whether I'm sick or not.. let me know. Ib

Been really sick guys ..sometimes single life isn't so shiney.  Be chkn in off and on..toss a shake down for me..


----------



## Ironbuilt

:sniper:





thebrick said:


> Morning brothers. My battle is not over. Found out yesterday... my test results say the cancer did spread into a lymph node so I will be starting chemo in 2-3 weeks. They want me to heal from my surgery first. I sure do miss the gym. I'll be glad when this damn bladder cath can come out in a couple weeks. At least I will have more mobility.
> 
> You guys put a plate on the bar for me.



Well fuk that cancer its messing with wrong guy..

Heres a laugh. I had heart issue so never pissed  for 2 days .go to ER in my truck parked it with flashers going.Hobble in and say I got some issue. 
Prepping for surgurey was asked have u drank fluids I said yes I drank a lot but snake isnt spittin.ok catheter..hot Swiss nurse grabbed my snake 
stuck in its burrow .,yards the son of a bitch out ,numbs the helmet with some coke like a cheap whore, jamms in the catheter and hits bedrock I flinch, she gets a 2 gallon golden shower porn shot ..true story.


----------



## Phoe2006

Lol


----------



## kubes

Took today off to rest but looking forward to hitting the iron hard tomorrow morning! Good to see you all are hitting it hard still


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back today will update my log tomorrow. Brick youre in my prayers keep your head up brother.


----------



## Daniel11

Did volume legs today:  feeling the jello legs.  

1. 4x superset front squat x8 to back squat x8

2. 4x superset hack squats x12 to SLDL x12

3. 4x Leg press 8x8x8 (narrow, high wide, middle) SS with calf raise in LP 20-30reps

4. 4x superset ISO leg ext x15/side to ISO hammy curls x15/side

5. Donkey calf raise 3x25

6. 4x Romanian split lunges (foot on bench) 8x/side dropset last set to BW.


----------



## kubes

Chest day today bro's
Started with cable cross overs to warm up5x20 super set skull crushers
Dumbbell bench 5x12 superset tri push downs

Dumbbell incline flys 5x12 superset tri pull downs

Free motion incline and decline flys 5x12 each superset tri kick backs

Finished off with peck deck 5x20


----------



## AtomAnt

Daniel11 said:


> Did volume legs today:  feeling the jello legs.
> 
> 1. 4x superset front squat x8 to back squat x8
> 
> 2. 4x superset hack squats x12 to SLDL x12
> 
> 3. 4x Leg press 8x8x8 (narrow, high wide, middle) SS with calf raise in LP 20-30reps
> 
> 4. 4x superset ISO leg ext x15/side to ISO hammy curls x15/side
> 
> 5. Donkey calf raise 3x25
> 
> 6. 4x Romanian split lunges (foot on bench) 8x/side dropset last set to BW.




Front squats ss w/ back squats? You must have a death wish!!!!!

I was kicking ass and taking names today hitting back...

Smith 1 arm rows 3x6, 3x 12 and 1 challenge set
Low Pin Rack Deads 1x10, 3x8
Stretchers 4 x 12 superset with back Hypers 4 x 20
Front Pulldowns 4x8 superset with straight arm pulldowns 4x12
Machine rows 4 sets of 12 with partials and last one as a drop set superset with lying leg curls 4 sets of 12

Feeling wickedly good...lean, full and strong


----------



## Daniel11

AtomAnt said:


> Front squats ss w/ back squats? You must have a death wish!!!!!




Nah it's not so bad.  You go slightly lighter.  The front squats wear you down and then you get an extra kick when you switch to back squats.  
Keep good tempo and go deeeep.  

Ok it's a bit draining.  Makes for an awesome first exercise set.


----------



## mikeystrong

Hittin shoulders traps and some arms today boys. Gonna go big on military press and side delt flys. Wanna get them delts big as boulders.


----------



## mikeystrong

Oh and IB.. ur nuts!


----------



## kubes

Leg day
Squats 5x12 superset light leg presses to failure
Leg extensions 5x20
Leg curls 5x20
Lunges across the gym and up the stairs 3 times
Wall sites one leg at a time to failure
30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## turbobusa

Well that strapped back workout two days ago was a doozy.
Nothing yesterday or today. Legs tomorow. 
Brick stay strong and focused. IB sounding like you are turning the corner. keep going. All have a good day... T..


----------



## AtomAnt

Went apeshit on my arms today.... Hyper-intensity and worked at a pretty fast pace

Superset 1- Arm Machine preachers doing the 6/4 rep scheme with Triceps rope pressdown with a turn out at the bottom 5 sets

Superset Hammer curls with decline reverse smith bench 5 sets 

Superset low cable curls with cables angled to get a stretch in the bis with cable seated skull crushers 4 sets

superset kettlebell slider curls with overhead tri extension 4 sets

BB curls drop set 40s
Overheaad extension rest-pause drop sets down the rack
Back hypers 4 sets


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Went apeshit on my arms today.... Hyper-intensity and worked at a pretty fast pace
> 
> Superset 1- Arm Machine preachers doing the 6/4 rep scheme with Triceps rope pressdown with a turn out at the bottom 5 sets
> 
> Superset Hammer curls with decline reverse smith bench 5 sets
> 
> Superset low cable curls with cables angled to get a stretch in the bis with cable seated skull crushers 4 sets
> 
> superset kettlebell slider curls with overhead tri extension 4 sets
> 
> BB curls drop set 40s
> Overheaad extension rest-pause drop sets down the rack
> Back hypers 4 sets



I love the intensity of your training brother!


----------



## Phoe2006

Shoulders and calves last night kids got a basketball game tonight so probably just biceps today but might do bi's/tri's if I can get his uniform dine in time


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> I love the intensity of your training brother!



Thanks Jim!  I'm thinking about going to a HIT / HFT program soon... I've been doing volume for a while and want to hit each muscle groups 3x per week for a bit and see how it goes.  I'm thinking 8-12 high intensity sets per muscle group per day...
Something like this:

Hammies/Quads/Calves
Chest/shoulders/tris
Back/bis
Hammies/Quads/Calves
Chest/shoulders/tris
Back/bis
Rest


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Thanks Jim!  I'm thinking about going to a HIT / HFT program soon... I've been doing volume for a while and want to hit each muscle groups 3x per week for a bit and see how it goes.  I'm thinking 8-12 high intensity sets per muscle group per day...
> Something like this:
> 
> Hammies/Quads/Calves
> Chest/shoulders/tris
> Back/bis
> Hammies/Quads/Calves
> Chest/shoulders/tris
> Back/bis
> Rest



Nice!! I been hitting most muscle groups 2 times ew but i will be interested to see how this works out


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Nice!! I been hitting most muscle groups 2 times ew but i will be interested to see how this works out




I just realized I posted that up not even thinking what I wrote... The 3x per week split will be different... I may only do chest, hammies and back width 3x


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> I just realized I posted that up not even thinking what I wrote... The 3x per week split will be different... I may only do chest, hammies and back width 3x



Right... kind of figured that would be to much


----------



## Phoe2006

Did arms yesterday and killed them probably taking today off and legs tomorrow.


----------



## turbobusa

AA 3x week was very common late 60's through early 80's . Look up danny padilla's traing from back then. He was short stature but man what a great physique! I'm leaving for legs in a sec. Everyonewring every drop out of the day. Once it;s gone it's gone . Big Daddy Brick smack that bitch around with impunity! Beat that C down and enjoy the great days coming. your friend ,
T   (R).......................


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Trained shoulder today
Started with seated presses 5x 12 super set dips
side lateral raises 5x20 super set skull crushers
front lateral raises 5x20 super set tri push downs
Dumbbell shrugs 5x20 super set cable pull downs
behind the back shrug's 5x20 super set reverse peck deck
30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> AA 3x week was very common late 60's through early 80's . Look up danny padilla's traing from back then. He was short stature but man what a great physique! I'm leaving for legs in a sec. Everyonewring every drop out of the day. Once it;s gone it's gone . Big Daddy Brick smack that bitch around with impunity! Beat that C down and enjoy the great days coming. your friend ,
> T   (R).......................



I've done a 3x per week before... I've also done BBB and Titan Training, and know I respond well to HFT, but now I am going add some ridiculous intensity to the ballgame.  That is if I decide to go that route... I still haven't decided if I want to keep the same split or change

So today was an all out chest extravaganza since the lady and I are hitting legs tonight.

1) Superset of Incline Db hex press with cable x-over 4 work sets
2) Incline BB press using constant tension 4 sets of 8
3) Incline Nautilus machine press with partials 4 sets of 8-10 plus partials
4) Pre-exhaust superset of flat Db flyes and Incline smith bench 4 sets
5) Pre- exhaust superset of pec dec flyes and flat nautilus machine press 4 sets
Finished it off with a drop set running down the rack on the pec dec.  Pump was insane! 

Y'all have a great day and weekend if I'm not on here.  Gonna head to DC for the weekend (still training of course) to take my girl out for her bday.  Got her some nice diamond studs too...


EDIT: So things are slow here at work since they are doing updates and shit, so I after I posted this, I thought, FUCK, why not dig up Titan Training and revisit some of that shit! (thanks for jogging the memory Turbo!!!!!!) But this time, I am amplifying this shit... I've it before, you don't know what you are capable of until you try it....

So it'll be like this, at least in my head:

Day 1: Heavy quads, hammies and calves with two chest and back superset pairing
Day 2: Heavy Back width, chest and shoulders with a superset of leg press and SLDLs
Day 3: Heavy Arms and high rep shoulders
Day 4: Muscle rounds for quads, hammies, calves and chest
Day 5: Muscle rounds for back, tris, shoulders and bis
Day 6: 3 superset pairings for chest and back and two superset pairings for arms 

My logbook should have a tag on it saying "welcome to hell"


----------



## mikeystrong

I picture atomant as being a super crazy perfectionist. his posts are always so intense but still organized and punctuated lol


----------



## mikeystrong

Getting in a quick shoulder touch up today followed by a looong back / bicep day. the girl is going shopping and my gym is in the mall so to avoid the shopping i chose to slam some weight around.


----------



## mikeystrong

LC-  how is the quitting smoking going brother?


----------



## kubes

mikeystrong said:


> I picture atomant as being a super crazy perfectionist. his posts are always so intense but still organized and punctuated lol



I think you got that right but that's what we like about him


----------



## Ironbuilt

mikeystrong said:


> LC-  how is the quitting smoking going brother?



Fukn nosey cannuk.  
I'm still sick and need to release my sweetpotato into an oven..


----------



## AtomAnt

mikeystrong said:


> I picture atomant as being a super crazy perfectionist. his posts are always so intense but still organized and punctuated lol



Yes, that is me in a nutshell lol 

I fit every definition of a perfectionist... Including ensuring every muscle fiber is adequately fucking blitzed every training session.  :headbang:


----------



## Daniel11

Just did chest/back antagonistic Supersets - volume day

1. 4 sets
Bench drop set (6 drop 12-15 reps)
SS w/ bent BB rows drop set (6 drop 12-15 reps)

2. 4 sets
DB incline press drop set (6 drop 12-15 reps)
SS w/ rev grip rev seated pull downs drop set (6 drop 12-15 reps)

3. 4 sets
Hammer smith decline press drop set (8 drop 12-15 reps)
SS w/ Hammer Smith low rows 12 reps

4. 3 rounds
ISO cable cross high 12-15reps/side
Dual cable cross high 12-15reps
Rope Lat pull over (kneeling) 15reps
ISO cable cross low 12-15reps/side
High rope pull 15-20reps
- cable cross on 3rd round done flat/middle


----------



## kubes

Back day Today
Lat pull downs 5x12 super set dumbbell Curls

close grip pull downs 5 x 12 super set preacher curls 

seated rows 5x12 super set EZ curls 21's

Upright rows standing 5x 20 superset hammer strength curls 30 minutes cardio and done!!


----------



## mikeystrong

Ironbuilt said:


> Fukn nosey cannuk.
> I'm still sick and need to release my sweetpotato into an oven..



So u gonna lube ur fist up and get pumped for a 30 second forearm workout? Haha shov it IB


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. maybe chest shoulders tomorrow. all have a great nite.
T


----------



## mikeystrong

Hittin back tonight after bday supper! Tbar rows felt awesome a few days ago so I plan on smashing them again tonight.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Phoe2006

Happy birthday Mikey


----------



## kubes

LastChance said:


> Did shoulders last night and leg day today.  My back is really starting to feel good again now.  That's a great thing, but I still didn't go over 225.  Next week I'll try to push it a bit harder and see.
> 
> Quitting smoking is a bitch.  D and I both tried to quit together and are still struggling with it being honest.  We have cut WAY back though.  I know that's a bullshit answer, but it is what it is.  I will get there.



Glad to hear to hear you are headed in the right direction with the smoking brother. Keep up the hard work


----------



## turbobusa

LastChance said:


> Did shoulders last night and leg day today.  My back is really starting to feel good again now.  That's a great thing, but I still didn't go over 225.  Next week I'll try to push it a bit harder and see.
> 
> Quitting smoking is a bitch.  D and I both tried to quit together and are still struggling with it being honest.  We have cut WAY back though.  I know that's a bullshit answer, but it is what it is.  I will get there.



Not a bullshit answer!  The fact that you are making an effort is 
important. I think some large body part intense voume help to get you over the hump. Get that big oxygen deficit and it will turn you off on the cigs. Have you tryed gum or e cigs? Stay at it ! To get big you need big air. Keep striving for change.. T


----------



## turbobusa

Ok getting ready for chest and shoulders .. Just got off the phone with Python.
He is mr focus. Brick , when will the bitch slapping commence ? 
Just wanted to mention my uncle johnnie went through chemo a few yeras back and just baffled doctors as he gained wt and ate well during chemo!
IB got that new friend named Galaxy so a little too good for watching 
SX with muah.. Lol    Hey Mikeestrong  how old? Another aquarius 
in the house..  Happy birthday sparky!    Ok getting my final hyp on . Talk later.
T


----------



## kubes

I am getting ready to head down and do chest and tri's. I have to fight 11 inches of snow so i will check back later. Tear up the iron guys!!


----------



## mikeystrong

LastChance said:


> Happy birthday mikeystrong!



Hey thanks man! And all good with the smoking. When a buddie of mine wanted to quit smoking I just started calling cigaretts fags like british people. Didnt take long after that.


----------



## mikeystrong

Phoe2006 said:


> Happy birthday Mikey



Thanks big guy! Yup 23 years old now.


----------



## mikeystrong

Hammered shoulders again today. Felt great. Military press is getting a bit heavier every week. So im going to keep going with it and see what happens. Thanks everyone for the happy bday!!


----------



## kubes

mikeystrong said:


> Hammered shoulders again today. Felt great. Military press is getting a bit heavier every week. So im going to keep going with it and see what happens. Thanks everyone for the happy bday!!



Happy birthday brother!
Chest day today
Started with hammer strength bench 5 x 12  superset dips
Free weight fly's 5 x 12 superset skull crushers
peck deck 5x15 superset push downs
free motion fitness incline and decline fly's directly into presses 5x12 each and 12 additional presses each set superset hammer strength tri push downs
30 minutes cardio and made it thruogh the snow home


----------



## mikeystrong

jim230027 said:


> Happy birthday brother!
> Chest day today
> Started with hammer strength bench 5 x 12  superset dips
> Free weight fly's 5 x 12 superset skull crushers
> peck deck 5x15 superset push downs
> free motion fitness incline and decline fly's directly into presses 5x12 each and 12 additional presses each set superset hammer strength tri push downs
> 30 minutes cardio and made it thruogh the snow home



Interesting training method. Superset big muscle (chest or back) and superset with smaller helper muscle (tris or bis). Your arms prob veiny as all fuck lol


----------



## kubes

mikeystrong said:


> Interesting training method. Superset big muscle (chest or back) and superset with smaller helper muscle (tris or bis). Your arms prob veiny as all fuck lol



The idea is i am already working the smaller muscle with the compound movement and the super set is just finishing it off. I also like getting in 2 times as much work in half the time


----------



## mikeystrong

Ya must save a ton of time. I think it would take a couple weeks to adjust tho. If I tried to do that now, I think the first set or two would be good but then my a4ms would let down my chest. After a couple runs and adjusting im sure it would be kickass. Seems like a good volume style to help break through a plateau.


----------



## kubes

mikeystrong said:


> Ya must save a ton of time. I think it would take a couple weeks to adjust tho. If I tried to do that now, I think the first set or two would be good but then my a4ms would let down my chest. After a couple runs and adjusting im sure it would be kickass. Seems like a good volume style to help break through a plateau.



It takes a bit to get used to for sure but yes it works very well. Most the people at my gym think i am crazy and to intense. I wear this shirt that says "Your workout is my warm up" Lol


----------



## mikeystrong

Nice shirt lol no such thing as to intense. I wanna give this a try but im doing good with what I got goin on now.. I mix some heavy lifts with alot of volume now. If I give this a try soon ill pm u man. Or ill for sure give this a try when I seem to be slowing down with the gains. Thanks tho man.


----------



## kubes

mikeystrong said:


> Nice shirt lol no such thing as to intense. I wanna give this a try but im doing good with what I got goin on now.. I mix some heavy lifts with alot of volume now. If I give this a try soon ill pm u man. Or ill for sure give this a try when I seem to be slowing down with the gains. Thanks tho man.



I am a firm believer in not fixing something that isn't broken! Maybe give it a try when you hit a Plato


----------



## mikeystrong

jim230027 said:


> I am a firm believer in not fixing something that isn't broken! Maybe give it a try when you hit a Plato



Im the same way big guy. Thanks.


----------



## AtomAnt

Mikey, Happy belated bday brother! Was in DC with the woman for the weekend and haven't been on... It wasn't unbearably cold so we walked around Dc seeing the monuments and memorials and spent most of Saturday in the museum on Natural History... we are both into that kind of stuff and got completely immersed. 

So back to the training stuff... smashed legs today and was actually kind of surprised because I have leaned out considerably and thought my legs would tire on me... 
Seated leg Curls 5 sets of 12 superset with
 - Seated Calf Raises 5 sets of 12
BB Squats -  did a bunch of light sets then heavy sets of 12, 10, 8 and 6 - all deep and slow
DB SLDLs 4 sets of 12 with super slow eccentric
Leg press sets of 20, 12, 10, 8 and 8
Leg Extension 4 sets of 12 (last set a drop set) superset with
 - Lying Leg curls 4 sets of 10

I was feeling pretty beat after that... I train my legs with pretty damn good intensity and just can't handle a ton of volume

Hope you all have a great week!!!!


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Mikey, Happy belated bday brother! Was in DC with the woman for the weekend and haven't been on... It wasn't unbearably cold so we walked around Dc seeing the monuments and memorials and spent most of Saturday in the museum on Natural History... we are both into that kind of stuff and got completely immersed.
> 
> So back to the training stuff... smashed legs today and was actually kind of surprised because I have leaned out considerably and thought my legs would tire on me...
> Seated leg Curls 5 sets of 12 superset with
> - Seated Calf Raises 5 sets of 12
> BB Squats -  did a bunch of light sets then heavy sets of 12, 10, 8 and 6 - all deep and slow
> DB SLDLs 4 sets of 12 with super slow eccentric
> Leg press sets of 20, 12, 10, 8 and 8
> Leg Extension 4 sets of 12 (last set a drop set) superset with
> - Lying Leg curls 4 sets of 10
> 
> I was feeling pretty beat after that... I train my legs with pretty damn good intensity and just can't handle a ton of volume
> 
> Hope you all have a great week!!!!



Nice training session as always Atom! Rest day for me and first day back to work  Hitting the Iron again tomorrow!


----------



## turbobusa

Just checking back in after chest and shoulders yesterday. 
Nice  w/o  . On a simple bench cycle right now. 5-6 sets flat bench for sets of ten cept for the last set where I add 10lbs for the next session and see how many I can get . Usually 15-20. Incline bb for 5 working sets . shoulders im starting to train lightly. So everything is on point thus far. I need to get my lungs ready for the heavy work coming. hard to train big bodyparts effectively 
with inadquate oxygen.  Glad you all having good sessions. 
Anyone talk to brick? I will check in on him in the am if I don't see him here 
before then. He is our good friend and guy that thought up this place a board (ugbb)back. Back tomoorow. I'm starting to strap up so the poundages are 
moving quickly. Still going easy on trap work as the stainless sutures 
have me cautious. Don't want to come this far and f-- it up. 
Grim i'll be hollerin just got busy later..


----------



## thebrick

Hey guys, good to see everyone still hangin' out and slingin' the iron. I'm just working and healing post-op. Good thing I have a desk job! Tomorrow I go in for  them to image my bladder to make sure its healing properly. Thursday I see the chemo doc to map out my 12 week plan. I'm anxious and very ready to make the next step. She told me last time, the chemo they will use may damage nerves in the inner ear so I may have hearing loss. So, I told my training partner, when I get back to lifting, he may have to yell at me when talking. I see my surgeon Friday. I'm going to ask him when can I do some light training again. LOL, some things just don't change.


----------



## kubes

Good to see you back brick! You got this brother and you will be back lifting in no time


----------



## Phoe2006

Hang in there brick


----------



## Daniel11

Sigh.  3 rest days in a row.  Not intentional.  Sometimes life just does this.  Had to keep certain priorities.  Was wife's 30th birthday so had lots of plans for a long weekend.   

But back to it early morning tomorrow.  Can't wait.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Back day today! Boy it felt good today to get the blood pumping!
Started with lat pulls 5 x 12 super set dumbbell curls

Close grip pull downs holding each rep during the contraction 5 x 12 super set preacher curls holding at the top of the contraction for 2 sec

upright rows 4x12 super set cable curls

seated rows 4 x 12 super set Hammer curls 

30 minutes cardio and off to work!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning . Back for me today.Here is what it will consist of 
Warm up and stretch . 1st movement will be old school bb rows off a platform for a long stretch. I'll do feeler sets up to about 275 or 315.
I will then do 3-4 working sets.I'm still rebuilding strength and endurance so 
not too much volume or weight yet . I do these very strictly with a very long rom.
I will then go to wide pulldowns  feeler sets til stack then 3-4 working sets .
Again very strict but not mechanical. 3rd movement will be plate loaded 
hammer machine 1 arm rows. I'll feel up to plates being at end of holders so 5-6 plates on each stalk . Then working sets . Strict long rom with good contraction again.  
4th movement will be a 3-4 sets of cable narrow pulldowns . start with stack and decrease wt if reps fall too far. That will be it for lats as i'm still easing in. 
Now on to traps . Not going to detail traps yet as that is something i'm proceeding very cautiuosly with. Don't want to pull the stainless out inadvertantly.Love back work so exersise will be added and volume increased
as I regain strength and endurance.Will be starting to pull very soon again. 
Gonna heed Eddies advice and DL at end of back work to keep poundages low and work on regaining a DL groove. So I'm gonna go get mine .Get up get hyped and go get yours. Have great day... T


----------



## AtomAnt

LC, nice work man, but you got one more in the tank...set isn't done until your eyes are bloodshot!

Jim, those supersets must give you an awesome pump! Do you ever consider doing antagonist supersets to change things up?  If you have how has it worked?

Turbo, dang, you are one strong dude... never realized that. 6 plates per side on the 1 arm rows? yeah, that is legit!


As far as this little shit's training... Chest and shoulders!!!

incline Db bench 5 sets of 8 but I failed on the last set and got 7

incline hex press w/fly finisher 4 sets 10 reps on the hex press and max reps on the fly

Nautilus machine incline bench 4 sets of 10 with peak contraction and partials after every set.  

Db scoop fly 4 sets of 12 finishing each set with peak contraction partials and eccentric stretch partials

Seated Db military press 5 sets of 12

Superset of Seated reverse machine military press (like behind the neck press on a machine) 5 sets of 12 with machine side laterals 5 sets of 15

Superset of DB side laterals with rear delt raises 4 sets of 12 each

Shoulders were looking nice and full and had a good deep burn.  I'm loving it!


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> LC, nice work man, but you got one more in the tank...set isn't done until your eyes are bloodshot!
> 
> Jim, those supersets must give you an awesome pump! Do you ever consider doing antagonist supersets to change things up?  If you have how has it worked?
> 
> Turbo, dang, you are one strong dude... never realized that. 6 plates per side on the 1 arm rows? yeah, that is legit!
> 
> 
> As far as this little shit's training... Chest and shoulders!!!
> 
> incline Db bench 5 sets of 8 but I failed on the last set and got 7
> 
> incline hex press w/fly finisher 4 sets 10 reps on the hex press and max reps on the fly
> 
> Nautilus machine incline bench 4 sets of 10 with peak contraction and partials after every set.
> 
> Db scoop fly 4 sets of 12 finishing each set with peak contraction partials and eccentric stretch partials
> 
> Seated Db military press 5 sets of 12
> 
> Superset of Seated reverse machine military press (like behind the neck press on a machine) 5 sets of 12 with machine side laterals 5 sets of 15
> 
> Superset of DB side laterals with rear delt raises 4 sets of 12 each
> 
> Shoulders were looking nice and full and had a good deep burn.  I'm loving it!




Funny you bring that up. I am thinking here in a few weeks as soon as my gains slow to do that! I guess great minds think alike right?


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Funny you bring that up. I am thinking here in a few weeks as soon as my gains slow to do that! I guess great minds think alike right?



HAHAHA! Actually, great minds often think independently but often come to the same conclusion lol 

But yeah, I think that the compound supersets you are doing now are going to set you up for some nice growth when you go to antagonist supersets.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Done with my sickness ..
Leg day.  Back in the saddle again.. stay tuned..  Glad u guys arent sluffin .  Add a plate for the Brick. . Holla back t b and g..


----------



## kubes

Chest day today
Started with bench 5x12 taking the neg as slow as I could on last 2 reps. Superset skull crushers

Free weight fly's heavy 5x12 superset dips.

Free motion fitness incline and decline flys right into presses 5x12 each working set. Superset tri push downs. 

39 minutes cardio and done.


----------



## Phoe2006

Back last night and shoulders today hope you're feeling better brick


----------



## AtomAnt

Jim, 39 minutes of cardio? really, 39?  Fuck, what is cardio?

Solid back session today...just felt real swole and had a sick burn going on
1-Arm t-Bar rows 4 sets of 8

Rack deads 1 high rep set to failure then 3 heavy sets of 6 - ended up rupturing the blood vessels in my eyes. I look sexy

Superset of stretchers 4x12 with back hypers 4x20

Superset of front lat pulldowns 4 x 8 with straight arm pulldowns 4x12

Machine rows first set was done DC rest pause style. second set was 10 reps with partials. third set was 8 reps with partials and last set was a rest-puase drop set

My back better grow


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Jim, 39 minutes of cardio? really, 39?  Fuck, what is cardio?
> 
> Solid back session today...just felt real swole and had a sick burn going on
> 1-Arm t-Bar rows 4 sets of 8
> 
> Rack deads 1 high rep set to failure then 3 heavy sets of 6 - ended up rupturing the blood vessels in my eyes. I look sexy
> 
> Superset of stretchers 4x12 with back hypers 4x20
> 
> Superset of front lat pulldowns 4 x 8 with straight arm pulldowns 4x12
> 
> Machine rows first set was done DC rest pause style. second set was 10 reps with partials. third set was 8 reps with partials and last set was a rest-puase drop set
> 
> My back better grow




Haha it was suppose to be 30. My thumb is to big to type right on my phone lol..... Really I just walk on the tread mill keeping my heart rate at 130 for 30 minutes


----------



## turbobusa

Ib back in action! Brick is busy whipping up on an unwanted visitor.
AA and everyone else get everything you can out of this day. 
Arms in a hot minute here. looking for a good one. 
Love from Chi-town...   T


----------



## Phoe2006

I followed your back routine somewhat t from yesterday and did deadlifts last and holy fuck that was a killer workout thanks turbo never thought to do them towards the end of my routine. Love changing things up


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Haha it was suppose to be 30. My thumb is to big to type right on my phone lol..... Really I just walk on the tread mill keeping my heart rate at 130 for 30 minutes



Sausage fingers? Meanwhile, I have little midget hands...they kind of look like the hands of a GI Joe.  I find difficulty picking up pencils



Phoe2006 said:


> I followed your back routine somewhat t from yesterday and did deadlifts last and holy fuck that was a killer workout thanks turbo never thought to do them towards the end of my routine. Love changing things up



This kind of made me think of the challenge set videos John Meadows and Scott Stevenson have posted... I'm thinking maybe we can get a little challenge set of the week/month going on if folks are cool with videoing some sets. 

No prizes involved, just pride of being able to say, I smoked that set, now beat it!


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Sausage fingers? Meanwhile, I have little midget hands...they kind of look like the hands of a GI Joe.  I find difficulty picking up pencils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat it!




Na it's just this iphone. Gonna have to get a bigger phone  I was hoping to tough it out till the iphone 6 comes out though


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shoulder /trap / cardio day. Gotta cough up the last chunk a green as I reenergize.. you guys are tareing shit up.. brick waz up.. Maken sure u on ass kick overdrive ..


----------



## Alinshop

My thoughts are with you Brick. Hope the doc gives you the ok to train soon.


----------



## kubes

Took in a nice rest day today with extra sleep  Will get back to the Iron tomorrow


----------



## Phoe2006

Shoulders today gals been really sick so I had to cook and take care of her last night.


----------



## turbobusa

Sheeeeeit!  Man I just lost all the stuff I typed . Ok odd body parts today.. 
Love the way you guys are showing the love for our beloved brick 
Go getum  brick!!  IB are you gonna be ready for that new tour guide gig thats
coming up next month? lol. Oh   no trying to get up on my little sister dammit!
lol !   Arms was a great w/o yesterday.... strength is coming back very quickly now..  Be ready for my first cycle in a very long time later this spring. 
Everyone have great day. Don't waste it..... T


----------



## AtomAnt

So with all the snow we got, my gym was closed... If you think I wasn't going to train, you don't know me...I have powerblocks for just this situation...and I fucking killed it.

All supersets today

SS of Alternating supination Db curls 5 x 12 with decline DB tri ext 5 x 12

ss of hammer curls 4 x 10 with decline hex press with elbows tucked 4 x10

ss of incline bench DB curls 4 x 10 with overhead Db triceps ext 4 x 15

ss of 1 arm db preacher curls 3 x12 with triceps kickbacks 3 x 15

finishers
DB curl 10 second bursts I used my 10 RM and did 6 reps and reted 10 seconds and kept going until i could not get a single rep

Lying tri ext 10 second bursts. Same protocol as above

super swole and highly successful improvisation


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> So with all the snow we got, my gym was closed... If you think I wasn't going to train, you don't know me...I have powerblocks for just this situation...and I fucking killed it.
> 
> All supersets today
> 
> SS of Alternating supination Db curls 5 x 12 with decline DB tri ext 5 x 12
> 
> ss of hammer curls 4 x 10 with decline hex press with elbows tucked 4 x10
> 
> ss of incline bench DB curls 4 x 10 with overhead Db triceps ext 4 x 15
> 
> ss of 1 arm db preacher curls 3 x12 with triceps kickbacks 3 x 15
> 
> finishers
> DB curl 10 second bursts I used my 10 RM and did 6 reps and reted 10 seconds and kept going until i could not get a single rep
> 
> Lying tri ext 10 second bursts. Same protocol as above
> 
> super swole and highly successful improvisation



You know i love those super sets brother!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Shoulders, traps, and calves


----------



## kubes

Had a great shoulder training day! Mixed things up a bit to shock the body in between each shoulder set I did calf extension and an arm blast. Amazing pump  happy Friday everyone! I will check in later hit the iron hard


----------



## xmen1234

Today's Valentines day.  So, I will be training the 'ol lady k9 style. If you know what I mean.  :sFi_yeeha:


----------



## AtomAnt

Well I hit chest this AM and my girl is gonna want to hit legs after work, so before we kick off our valentine's day, we gotta crush some legs...

This morning my session went like this:
Hex Press with Incline Db fly 4 sets of 10 on the hex and 12 on the fly.  This was more like a superset because I used two different weights

Constant tension Incline BB bench 4 sets of 6

Superset of seated cabe flyes 4x15 and nautilus machine press 4x8

superset of incline smith bench 4 x 8 with weighted dips 4x8

Pec dec flyes doing a rest-pause drop set down the stack

Legs in a few... hell yeah!  Best part about it is watching my girl squat lol


----------



## thebrick

I got the OK to start back to the gym in two weeks. I'll be starting chemo then too. They want me fully healed before we do anything. If I didn't do the chemo, I have a 70% chance this will come back. The chemo should help the odds more to my favor. One day at a time brothers and make it mean something. Be true to yourself and live your dream.

Good to see everyone making some noise!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hey brick great to see you just make sure to become a clean freak when your in chemo wash your hands a lot to keep the germs off you. Anyways we're all here rooting for you brother. Arms today me and then ole lady are going she's had to close working 11-12 hours 3x this week so she missed those days I can't wait til she gets this new job after we move.
P


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> I got the OK to start back to the gym in two weeks. I'll be starting chemo then too. They want me fully healed before we do anything. If I didn't do the chemo, I have a 70% chance this will come back. The chemo should help the odds more to my favor. One day at a time brothers and make it mean something. Be true to yourself and live your dream.
> 
> Good to see everyone making some noise!




Bro I am glad your back!  leg day
Warmed up with leg extensions and leg curls 5x15 each
Leg press 5x12 superset light squats 5x25

Lunges across the gym and up the stairs 5 times.

One legged wall sits to failure 5 sets each leg 

Ended with jump squats

40 minutes cardio and done have a good weekend


----------



## turbobusa

Good morn... um afternoon.. ! Man have not had a shit faced valentines day in a while. Anyway . taking two days off the gym . Back on monday with leg day.
Brick ... you know:sniper:  Everyone have a good day and 
tomorrow.. Where the hell is Ib? Place not the same when he is absent..  Next week will be my last 2 weeks of trt .
gonna do an old bread and butter fav. Let's get ready for summer!
nothing better than being on point and feeling good.. T


----------



## The Grim Repper

End of a deloading week.  Cut weight and volume and did static holds on certain movements to stimulate the muscles differently.  Today was a simple delt and tricep day.  Monday will start back with regular work for chest, bis and abs.


----------



## Daniel11

Well ended up having a week off somehow.  I take it's life's way if telling me I needed rest.  Back at it today.  Felt great.  

Heavy legs:

2-3 warm up sets BB squats

6 sets 4-6 heavy BB squats
6 x 6 heavy leg press

Circuit/Superset: x3
- Narrow forward hack squat x8reps
- GHR @BW to fail (8-10)
- leg ext x8 drop 8
- donkey calf raise x15-20
- standing calf raise @BW burn out


Left out deads after squats since it was first day back going heavy.


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. Starting with legs tomorow,..  IB phone home... 
T


----------



## kubes

I had a great chest session today. Set records on some lifts and super set some tri's. Its always nice to have those days that you are lifting heavier weight than normal but it feels much lighter than usual. Wish i had more days like that


----------



## Phoe2006

Legs today and since I don't hot them a lot they're in pain. As previously stated they grow faster than any other body part so I tend to hit them every 2 weeks but screw it I guess I'll just have to buy bigger jeans brick keep up the fight brother


----------



## kubes

Phoe2006 said:


> Legs today and since I don't hot them a lot they're in pain. As previously stated they grow faster than any other body part so I tend to hit them every 2 weeks but screw it I guess I'll just have to buy bigger jeans brick keep up the fight brother



Get some bigger jeans and be proud of the wheels bro


----------



## Phoe2006

Easier said than done after size 38 they get harder to find jeans that fit and look good


----------



## AtomAnt

I hope you all had a great valentine's day... I know it is silly, but I think that if you are going to do it, do it right. Do something special to show you care... I learned that it pays off  some sexy lingerie and a girl who wanted to give me the best valentine's day i ever had made for nice night... 

Yesterday we had an awesome back and shoulder session.  I got my girl to bump up her BB rows to 135lbs for 8... I was hitting 275 for 8... and we did a challenge set and she bet me I couldn't do 225 for 15 times, I got 24 reps

We also started doing more laterals and lateral raise variations for delts.  Holy shit were they smoked... Lots of laterals, upright rows, cable laterals, front raises, machine laterals, rear delt raises and rear delt machine flyes... and finished with drop sets on a cable overhead press

Today we added in an extra arm session. It was kind of funny because we were going to take off but some girl my fiance is friends with posted a pics in the gym and my fiance goes to me, she will never be  more muscular than me, I want to work on my triceps today lol so of course we trained... Hit some bis and tris but mainly tris... 

I wanna say I was pretty impressed with myself close grip bench pressing 225 for 6 after doing pressdowns and extension...

Guys my iphone 5 is dying on me, just won't hold a charge.  I am deciding between a samsung galaxy S4 or and iphone 5s... not sure which way to go


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> I hope you all had a great valentine's day... I know it is silly, but I think that if you are going to do it, do it right. Do something special to show you care... I learned that it pays off  some sexy lingerie and a girl who wanted to give me the best valentine's day i ever had made for nice night...
> 
> Yesterday we had an awesome back and shoulder session.  I got my girl to bump up her BB rows to 135lbs for 8... I was hitting 275 for 8... and we did a challenge set and she bet me I couldn't do 225 for 15 times, I got 24 reps
> 
> We also started doing more laterals and lateral raise variations for delts.  Holy shit were they smoked... Lots of laterals, upright rows, cable laterals, front raises, machine laterals, rear delt raises and rear delt machine flyes... and finished with drop sets on a cable overhead press
> 
> Today we added in an extra arm session. It was kind of funny because we were going to take off but some girl my fiance is friends with posted a pics in the gym and my fiance goes to me, she will never be  more muscular than me, I want to work on my triceps today lol so of course we trained... Hit some bis and tris but mainly tris...
> 
> I wanna say I was pretty impressed with myself close grip bench pressing 225 for 6 after doing pressdowns and extension...
> 
> Guys my iphone 5 is dying on me, just won't hold a charge.  I am deciding between a samsung galaxy S4 or and iphone 5s... not sure which way to go



I have an iphone 5 as well and i am toughing it out till the iphone 6 comes out. Have you went through the phone with a fine tootk comb and turned off any running processes that you do not need draining battery power? Mine makes it almost 2 days even with using the taptalk app for this forum


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> I have an iphone 5 as well and i am toughing it out till the iphone 6 comes out. Have you went through the phone with a fine tootk comb and turned off any running processes that you do not need draining battery power? Mine makes it almost 2 days even with using the taptalk app for this forum




Jim, yeah... I even had them run diagnostics at the apple store. They go, oh it looks like your battery is dead, see you are in the red with cycle change. It just lost power....

So apple said it is a bad battery but being honor it. I could get a new battery but if I can get a new phone that might be the best thing


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Jim, yeah... I even had them run diagnostics at the apple store. They go, oh it looks like your battery is dead, see you are in the red with cycle change. It just lost power....
> 
> So apple said it is a bad battery but being honor it. I could get a new battery but if I can get a new phone that might be the best thing



Man the iphone 6 is suppose to come out this year. I guess it just depends if you like the iphone or not? If you really like the iphone then i would look for a used one on craigs list or something rather than burning your upgrade. If you like the droid then by all means burn it. I just hate learning something new if its not needed. I already have an ipad and an iphone


----------



## AtomAnt

jim230027 said:


> Man the iphone 6 is suppose to come out this year. I guess it just depends if you like the iphone or not? If you really like the iphone then i would look for a used one on craigs list or something rather than burning your upgrade. If you like the droid then by all means burn it. I just hate learning something new if its not needed. I already have an ipad and an iphone



I've had an iphone for so long.. I had the first one right from when it came out and it seems things just keep getting worse and worse as samsung keeps getting better. I have had battery issues with my last two iphones and unless you drop $200 on apple care, apple won't help you with shit... 

I used to be all about apple, but their level of innovation has really fallen behind as other companies are coming out with new products and technologies.  

I serious spend forever making these kind of tech decisions...


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> I've had an iphone for so long.. I had the first one right from when it came out and it seems things just keep getting worse and worse as samsung keeps getting better. I have had battery issues with my last two iphones and unless you drop $200 on apple care, apple won't help you with shit...
> 
> I used to be all about apple, but their level of innovation has really fallen behind as other companies are coming out with new products and technologies.
> 
> I serious spend forever making these kind of tech decisions...



Well on a good note i know that taptalk works for android as well  Thats a real important part of the decision


----------



## kubes

Taking a needed rest day today. Caught a cold!!! Makes me really mad when I get sick so let's hope with some rest I am good as new tomorrow!'


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving now for legs. I'm late!   Talk later, T.....


----------



## AtomAnt

Make that cold your bitch Jim! lol  If you have some time, try hitting some light cardio as that tends to boost immunity and can help kick a cold

As I mentioned a few days ago, I think it is time for me to get back to my roots... It seems the volume training is good, but my training mentality doesn't fit with volume... For example, I feel like I am half assing it if I don't taake every set past filure with a rest-pause, static, negative, drop set...etc. and by the time I finish one or two exercises, I am dead spent tired... So... I figure, why not reduce the volume and up the frequency... My program that I am experimenting with is based loosely off of titan training

Today's session: Heavy base training for legs with chest and back rest-pause training
Seated Leg curls: 4 sets of 12 to failure
Squats: Pyramid up with failure on sets at 11 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 5 reps, 4 reps and  4 reps... my last set was 365lbs for 4... I was schedule to hit 3 reps but I had one more in the tank
Lying Leg curls 2 sets of 12, sets of 8 and 1 rest pause set getting 12-4-2 superset with
Seated calf raises done with a 3 second negative and pause for 8-10 seconds at the bottom 6 sets of 10-12
Superset of Incline Nautilus Machine chest 4 sets of 12 and one more rest pause set getting 10-4-2 then a static hold
Two Handle wide pulldowns 4 sets of 12 and the last set was also a rest pause getting 13-5-3 then i dropped the weight and maxed out

Quad finisher: leg Press widowmaker with drop sets Hit a max rep Wm set of 22 reps then rested 15 sec and droped the weigth and did another max rep set.  I did two more drops and was completely smoked

This kind of training can get interesting...


----------



## thebrick

Don't tell my surgeon, but I went to the gym this afternoon and did some VERY light bench and tricep work. I think I did fine. We'll see if I have any bad pains tomorrow. Its either do something or go insane.

Glad to see all you guys... where's IB? Hope he is OK.


----------



## Phoe2006

He's busy he'll be back to his usual here later on I do believe. Just be careful brother working out and all


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> He's busy he'll be back to his usual here later on I do believe. Just be careful brother working out and all



thanks Phoe. It wasn't much at all. Few very light sets for each body part. I think it was as much to get out and see some friends in the normal world. That little bit did a world of good for me mentally. I intend to take it easy for a while. I can tell my body is still recovering.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Don't tell my surgeon, but I went to the gym this afternoon and did some VERY light bench and tricep work. I think I did fine. We'll see if I have any bad pains tomorrow. Its either do something or go insane.
> 
> Glad to see all you guys... where's IB? Hope he is OK.



Just be careful buddy!!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Don't tell my surgeon, but I went to the gym this afternoon and did some VERY light bench and tricep work. I think I did fine. We'll see if I have any bad pains tomorrow. Its either do something or go insane.
> 
> Glad to see all you guys... where's IB? Hope he is OK.



He IS NOT HUMAN!!!!! Franken-Brick!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Brick, great to read that post my brother.  Hitting some legs tomorrow and I'm hitting hard for you man.


----------



## kubes

Went to the gym today and trained but still not feeling well.  Clearly I have gotten a sinus infection. The workout was ok I didn't go crazy. Kept the weights light and just did more reps. 40 minutes of cardio and hopefully I will be feeling better soon. Happy Tuesday bro's


----------



## The Grim Repper

Fueling up for legs tonight.  Time for lunch: 1/2 lb of chicken breast and 1 lb. red potatoes with olive oil...drool, drool...Oh yeah, and a banana.
LOL


----------



## thebrick

Yesterday's workout went fine so I thought I would try for another. 
Hit some VERY light back this afternoon. It amazing how much strength I have lost the last couple months. I don't care, just feels good to move some after all this hit the fan. 

Good to see you guys. Jim kick that sinus infection and feel better.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Yesterday's workout went fine so I thought I would try for another.
> Hit some VERY light back this afternoon. It amazing how much strength I have lost the last couple months. I don't care, just feels good to move some after all this hit the fan.
> 
> Good to see you guys. Jim kick that sinus infection and feel better.




Thanks brother getting it taken care of this afternoon and I should be better soon. This is miserable


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Yesterday's workout went fine so I thought I would try for another.
> Hit some VERY light back this afternoon. It amazing how much strength I have lost the last couple months. I don't care, just feels good to move some after all this hit the fan.
> 
> Good to see you guys. Jim kick that sinus infection and feel better.



The outward strength you've lost is only temporary.  The inner strength and fortitude you've demonstrated is strength many of us can only think about possessing bro.


----------



## AtomAnt

I am at an offsite in training for work with this week and don't have outside internet access... Blows. 

I continued the  modified Titan training today and felt like I was going to die at the end ...

Incline bb bench hiring failure on all sets: 12 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 4 reps, 4 reps then did a triple drop set

Bb bent rows 12 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 5 reps x 3 then did a double drop set

DB seated Military press 3 sets of 8 and 3 sets of 6 then a rack run of side laterals 

Superset of hack squats and RDLs 4 sets of 12 each with nearly zero rest. It was intense 

I felt like my body was best to piss after this. Every set was crazy intense and the final sumo set was wicked!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Hey i'm heading out the door for chest and shoulders.
In a hurry check back later. make it count today. T


----------



## kubes

I took it easy at the gym today. Kept the reps high and wasn't feeling very good when I got up but the good news is I am starting to feel better. Thank you for support brothers!!


----------



## thebrick

Hit some shoulders and traps today. Kept it light, but I am feeling stronger. Sure does help my mood just to smell the iron and move my body!

Glad you are feeling better Jim and good to see everyone here.


----------



## AtomAnt

Seriously put in some work today... I felt like it was a massacre.

Superset
BB Curls sets of 12, 10, 8, 6, 6, 6 and on the last set I hit 6, did as may partials as possible, dropped the weight and did a max rep set with as many partials as I could get and repeated two more times
Smith Close Grip Bench followed the same rep and drop scheme a above

Incline DB curls rest pause drop set typical DC rest pause set but at three different weights as I dropped it down.  I also did partials after each rest-pause set....nuts

Triceps rope pressdown rest pause drop sets.  Same thing as above but 4 different weights

Shoulders
Superset
Seated side laterals 5 sets of 12 with partials after each set
BB front Raises 5 sets of 12 

Superset
Machine side laterals 4 sets of 12 did a drop set and partials on the last set
Machine Military Press 4 sets of 12 but did a drop set on the last set

I killed it for the Brick!


----------



## Phoe2006

Fuckin rocked that workout brother.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Hit some shoulders and traps today. Kept it light, but I am feeling stronger. Sure does help my mood just to smell the iron and move my body!
> 
> Glad you are feeling better Jim and good to see everyone here.




Keep doing what your doing buddy. No reason to rush in to anything. Nice Having a healthy brick here


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms today just waiting on the ole lady to get home from work good to see u brick. Jim glad you're feeling better. Atom u rocked that workout brother. 
Thnx
P


----------



## Daniel11

Hit legs again today. 
Volume.  Supersets.  Walked to the car like a gimp.   Gonna hurt good.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Got a rest day today and i needed it. Still wore out from the sinus infection but getting a little better every day. Hopefully tomorrow i will be much better


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning guys, everyone's finding their groove, nice to see that.  Delts/tris/abs/calves tonight.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hot something a little different as part of the new plan...MUSCLE ROUNDS!

Damn, did I forget how brutal these get.  So I did them a little different than what titan training calls for.  Instead of doing the prescribed 4 reps per round, I did 6.  Not a huge change, but the extra tension per set was wicked.

Hack Squats 6 reps done for 6 rounds x 4 sets... I wasn't quite able to 6 reps towards the end.  

Lying Leg curls 6 reps done for 6 rounds x 4 sets...Kept a slow negative and good tension.  Crazy pump in my legs now

Incline Smith bench 6 reps done for 6 rounds x 4 sets...I wasn't able to hit 6 in the last round of two in set 3 and 4.  The burn was good

Seated calf raises 4 sets done DC style

Man, it is wild how these muscle rounds take it out of you.  Great little training tool


----------



## kubes

Feeling much better today.... Finally!! Headed to the gym to train shoulders. Will check back later


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for back. Think i may up the reps and back down the poundages a little.
Shit we will see when i get there and get warm. Great group of people here in my favorite thread..  Good seeing you in here brick. Talk soon... T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Off day today, will hit back/abs/calves tomorrow and I'm in for my regular deep tissue session a few hours later.


----------



## AtomAnt

Another day of muscle round HELL!!!!!!!!!!!! And an awesome day it was

Back - Nautilus Plate loaded pulldows: Had a goal of 8 reps per round.  It seems 8 reps is pretty magical on these.  The TUT is very high and by the end of each round the number of reps comes down to around 5 or 6.  Did 4 sets

Shoulders - Behind the Neck Smith Military press: Also shot for 8 reps per round.  at the end I was getting 6.. Shoulder looked like they were stock on top of my arms after these

Tris and Bis were done as supersets so one set of bis, then one of tris... 
Bis - Standing two cable curls (so cables were behind me to get a stretch) goal of 10 reps per round.  Torturous! I was down to 7 reps at the end

Tris - Seated cable skullcrushers: goal of 10 reps on these as well.  I could hardly get 6 at the end.  Did 4 supersets

That is all she wrote... muscle rounds are not easy if you go heavy enough... they are HARD, REALLY FUCKING HARD and you will be huffing and puffing considering you only have 60-90 sec between sets given the exercise.


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Don't tell my surgeon, but I went to the gym this afternoon and did some VERY light bench and tricep work. I think I did fine. We'll see if I have any bad pains tomorrow. Its either do something or go insane.
> 
> Glad to see all you guys... where's IB? Hope he is OK.



Your secret is safe with me. Welcome back!:headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Hit some guns this afternoon brothers. I'm feeling stronger. Mood is better today too. I was feeling kinda pissy yesterday, but I try not to stay there. Those weights are worth their weight in gold.

Good to see the gang here.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit some guns this afternoon brothers. I'm feeling stronger. Mood is better today too. I was feeling kinda pissy yesterday, but I try not to stay there. Those weights are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> Good to see the gang here.



Love seeing you around! One day at a time my friend... :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

thebrick said:


> Hit some guns this afternoon brothers. I'm feeling stronger. Mood is better today too. I was feeling kinda pissy yesterday, but I try not to stay there. Those weights are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> Good to see the gang here.



Dam right brutha.  Here daily in spirit and no one forgotten ..been busy on some personal issues but late night gym is my go to for relaxation  . Hope everyone has a great weekend well great everyday I mean. Live it up and alway help a friend..its worth it weight in gold in the end. Ill check in and out but im on 24-7 via mail or phone.. ib.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  Well this was nice to wake up to. Some of my favorite people 
in the world all gathered together for a check in, some atta boys and encouragement. Hey we could label it as "counsoling" and charge $100 hr.
Ah but like they say the best things in life are free ! 
One of those is this place and the people here . The other of course being P---y and also  hugs from the little ones grand kids kids etc. That purity lightens the heart up nicely.
Ok the lighter wt higher rep back w/o yesterday did not pan out as planned.
Nope. I burned that heavy shit down with a vengence! Not back all the way yet. but strict long stretch old school bb row sets with 315, plate loaded hammer one arm rows with 6 plates along with the stack with added wt on wide pulldowns nice and strict and narrows  cable pulldown stack sets made me feel pretty good.
Guess the stainless sutures are grown in pretty good from july's surgury.
Backed it down on traps though as I feel trap work puts some of the 
shoulder repairs in a "funny postion" . Man holding back is harder than I thought.
Getting excited for that first "run" coming up after just trtish stuff for quite a few years. Need to improve my lung function to be up to par on the heavy volume that is coming. Today is a fun one . Arms! this will be a blast... 
Keep all the positives rockin along.. Brick you are amazing! tip of the hat to you 
ya old war horse!  Ib> I think Ib and his sister had a  wine tasting (bottles)last nite. Ok time to go. Talk soon, T...


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Hit some guns this afternoon brothers. I'm feeling stronger. Mood is better today too. I was feeling kinda pissy yesterday, but I try not to stay there. Those weights are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> Good to see the gang here.



Its nice having you back brother! Hit back and bi's today. feeling a little better each day


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing but food and fuckin off for my sunday funday.. Monday legs am 
T


----------



## thebrick

Sounds like a nice Sunday to me T... its sunny and 65 here so I am soaking up the outdoors and chillin'

Monday will be here soon enough.


----------



## kubes

turbobusa said:


> Nothing but food and fuckin off for my sunday funday.. Monday legs am
> T


Sounds like a great rest day bro 


thebrick said:


> Sounds like a nice Sunday to me T... its sunny and 65 here so I am soaking up the outdoors and chillin'
> 
> Monday will be here soon enough.



I am feeling a bit better again today. Hit chest and tri's so going in to next week its going to be back on. Intense training again finally!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest pretty good today good to see everyone doing good. Will update my log tomorrow with my 3 days of workouts


----------



## AtomAnt

So I thought I would fill y'all in about Saturday's training session... it was kind of fun.  We did all some nice HIT stuff.

Chest
Pec Dec Flies 2 sets till failure at 12 reps, 2 rest pause drop sets hitting 8-10 reps, 4-5 reps, and 2-3 reps.  Last set had 2 drops after the es pauses.
Flat DB Bench rest pause drop set.  Same rest-pause scheme but did the res-pauses (3 failure points) at each drop.  Then finished with a 30 second negative/static

Back
Lat Pulldowns  2 sets to failure at 10 reps then 2 rest pause sets.  The last rest pause set has two drops after
Hammer strength Low rows 2 rest pause sets
X-over station wide pulldown Widowmaker drop set...so did a WM then ran the stack

Shoulders
Cable one arm side lateral 4 sets of 12

Db front raises 4 sets of 10
BB upright rows 4 sets of 12

OH machine press rest pause set then a drop set to finish it off


----------



## AtomAnt

Yeah, I am double posting.... I know, I know...

OK, this morning, i don't know what the fuck happened to me.  I was struggling BAD.  I mean I crushed my squats but was fucking smoked and had to hold myself back from puking 3 - 4 times.  I would finish a set and feel my stomach wretch had to catch my breath.

Anyway.... today was base training for legs with rep work for chest and back.  The rep work is kind of boring so I grew a set of iron balls and rest paused that shit for chest.  

Here was today's session:

Superset of seated calves done DC style (full 12 second pauses on the bottom) for four sets of 8-12 with
 - Seated leg curls 4 sets of 12 - nothing special, just a good squeeze

Squats after warming up, I saw some fucking tool bag likely in his late 30s doing little bitch half squats so I took some iron off the bar to go down to what he was using (225lbs) and when he finished his little bitch set and looked over towards me (I made sure of this) I started my set and went full down and paused in hole for a solid 2-3 seconds then launched out.  I wasn't counting this set, but I got something like 17 or 18 reps, racked it and shook my legs then threw another plate one each side and slammed a set of 10 reps.  I looked at him and gave a little nod, like you're up bud... but he backed away and stripped the weights without doing another set.  
After 315 for 10, I did 335 for 8, 345 for 6 and then 355 for three sets of 5.  Quads were killing me! I seriously felt like death and was ready to hurl.

Lying leg curls  5 sets 12, 10, 8, 8, 6

Superset of wide free motion pulldowns and nautilus flat bench I did 4 sets of 12 on each then came back to the Nautilus chest and nailed a solid rest pause set.

I called it a day after than because I was dizzy and felt like a was going to puke.  I kept my food down and got in a good meal at the house...then passed out on my couch.  Thank god for having a flex schedule at work lol  SAtill got in at a decent time, but nice knowing i don't HAVE to be in at a certain time. 

I'll check in with y'all later,,,and message me if you want me to research something for an article for the anasci newletter.  I'd love to have something worth reading....


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## Daniel11

Hit heavy Chest/Back last night:

SS1 6x4-7
Incline BB Bench
Weighted supinated grip pull ups

SS2 6x4-7
Flat DB Bench
ISO DB Rows

Supplemental work:

SS3 x4sets
Machine Flys 6 drop 12 drop 24
HS Back Row 8 drop 16

SS4 x3
Decline cable x-over (ISO/Joint) 8/8/12
Hi-Lo Rope Pull Down 8drop16
Incl cable x-over (ISO/Joint) 8/8/12
Lo-Mid rope pull/row 8drop16

Whole upper body is sore this morning.  Feels good


----------



## turbobusa

Legs ... Leaving now...... T


----------



## kubes

Hi guys... Took a rest day today finally my sinus infection is just about gone  looking forward to owning the iron tomorrow brothers!!


----------



## thebrick

Just back from a chest session at the gym. Feeling stronger than I did last week. Still easing into it though. Weight is coming back up a bit even though I am clean as a whistle now. Just happy to be hittin' it.

Good to see my brothers in iron here.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Just back from a chest session at the gym. Feeling stronger than I did last week. Still easing into it though. Weight is coming back up a bit even though I am clean as a whistle now. Just happy to be hittin' it.
> 
> Good to see my brothers in iron here.



My mentor!

Brick, are they going to give you a script for TRT?  Are you able to eat and everything OK?


----------



## thebrick

Atom, I have a script for AndroGel. It gets me into the normal range but that's about it. Appetite is coming back since I have been in the gym. It was pretty much in the gutter before that, + the week of surgery I was on a liquid only diet for 3 days + nothing at all day of surgery so i did drop a few pounds.


----------



## Alinshop

Chest, cows, and abs.


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

Headed to the gym to work back and bi's. feeling dynamite today! Will check back later but looking forward to a great training session


----------



## AtomAnt

Little bit of chest, back and shoulders with a nice tri set tagged on at the end

Incline BB bench Sets of 12, 8, 6, 5, 5, 5 then dropped the weight down and did a rest-pause set then did two drop sets with max reps

BB Bent Rows Sets of 12, 8, 6, 6, 6, 6 and on the last one kept dropping down until I failed at 135lbs 

Smith behind the Neck press 12, 8, 8, 8, 8 and then did a rest-pause set and then did two drops doing max reps at each drop

Tri-Set - 4 sets
Leg Press 10-12 reps
Lying Leg curls 8-10 reps
Back Hyperextensions 18-20 reps

Good intensity and felt like I really killed it after all was said and done


----------



## turbobusa

Chest and shoulders for me today. All my bud's leavinmg out for the arnold.
looking fora good one. Brick keep doing it! Talk later.. T


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back yesterday today shoulders


----------



## ShortStop

Getting up early try to beat the early morning rush..
Back n Biceps niggas throw some abs in there


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## kubes

LastChance said:


> Good morning -
> 
> shoulders last night.  Off day today to get my rotation back right.  I finally feel like everything is healed up and good to go again.



Good to see its going well brother!
Hit chest today and the sinus infection is just about gone. Incredible pump and felt real strong. Felt like my chest was going to explode from the pump. That bit of extra rest helped for sure


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

Completely slept past my alarm this morning... But wasn't going to compromise my training so I just came into work late and pushed my day back.  

My tendinitis is getting really bad in my left elbow.  For a few weeks it was just slightly painful but now it is getting hard to do any curls.  I used my tennis elbow support and was at least able to move some weight but had to go with a little higher rep range

Superset of bis and tris
Straight BB Curls 5 sets then a RP set 12, 8, 8, 8, 12 then RP drop set doing 3 RPs at each drop
Smith Close Grip bench 5 sets then a RP drop set 12, 8, 8, 8, 8 then three drops doing 3 RPs at each drop

Shoulder superset
Seated strict side laterals 5 sets of 12 with partials on the last two sets and a RP set to finish
Front Bb Raises 5 sets of 12

Superset
Machine side laterals 6 sets did 5 sets of 12 then finished with a RP drop set
Nautilus plate loaded shoulder press 5 sets of 10

Great intense session.  I feel like my body is responding well to this training


----------



## thebrick

Well, some days its one step forward and two back. Monday evening after my workout I was feeling unusually fatigued and chilled. My wife took my temp and it was 102. Called the doctor and he wanted me to get to the ER to be evaluated because of my recent surgery. Turns out I have a kidney infection. Its not unusual after having a cath and I also have a stent which gives bacteria a "ladder" to the kidney. They have me on strong antibiotics for 10 days. Everything else looks good and I am healing very well. They were impressed how fast I am healing. Was up all night Monday night at the ER and got home at 9:00 AM. I was wiped out yesterday. Went to bed at 7:30 and slept til 6:00 AM! I feel much better today. The chemo has been pushed back another week or so until this is cleared up. They said I can do what ever I feel like at the gym, just watch my energy levels. If I train, it will be like a 13 year old girl for a while.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Well, some days its one step forward and two back. Monday evening after my workout I was feeling unusually fatigued and chilled. My wife took my temp and it was 102. Called the doctor and he wanted me to get to the ER to be evaluated because of my recent surgery. Turns out I have a kidney infection. Its not unusual after having a cath and I also have a stent which gives bacteria a "ladder" to the kidney. They have me on strong antibiotics for 10 days. Everything else looks good and I am healing very well. They were impressed how fast I am healing. Was up all night Monday night at the ER and got home at 9:00 AM. I was wiped out yesterday. Went to bed at 7:30 and slept til 6:00 AM! I feel much better today. The chemo has been pushed back another week or so until this is cleared up. They said I can do what ever I feel like at the gym, just watch my energy levels. If I train, it will be like a 13 year old girl for a while.



My prayers are with you my brother... Your journey are perspective on life is motivation for all of us and makes me realize how precious our life is and that any moment everything can change.  From, afar, you have been a mentor and source of inspiration for me in my own life.


----------



## turbobusa

Recovery day. need it. You are on point brick. "Getting old aint for pussy's" .
Rock on on big brother!!!!!!!!!!  T


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

LastChance said:


> Good morning
> 
> Night off last night.  Legs tonight to start my rotation back in the order I want it.  I would usually do chest first day because it's my favorite, but I am gonna try to really get on the legs for at least a while.



I start my week off with legs (squats in particular) because they are the most taxing exercise for em and if I crush them early on  in the week it sets me up for a killer week.  This week I will be hitting legs four times with four different protocols.

I broke up my leg training today since my girl and I are hitting high volume legs tomorrow night... So I only hit one quad exercise...

Muscle Round Thursday
Hack Squats 4 sets doing 6-8 reps per round and doing 6 rounds per set

Incline Smith Bench 4 sets doing 6-8 reps per round and doing 6 rounds per set

Freemotion Wide single handle pulldowns 4 sets doing 8-10 reps per round and doing 6 rounds

Machine Side Laterals 4 sets doing 10-12 reps per round and doing 6 rounds

The muscle rounds just make your body so full of blood... today was like a total body pump. Insane

Tomorrow in the AM will be muscle rounds for the following
Nautilus Pulldowns 
Nautilus Shoulder Press
Cable Curls
Seated Triceps extensions

In the evening:
Seated Leg Curls ss w/ Seated Calf Raises
Smith Squats
High and Wide Leg Press
Lunges or 1 Leg v-squat
RDLs 
Lying Leg Curls


----------



## Phoe2006

Took yesterday off arms tonight when the old lady gets home from work. Carpe Diem.


----------



## kubes

Nice to be back to 100 %!!!
Great shoulder and tri day. Gonna switch things up in the next couple weeks and see if we can stimulate some more growth. Going with the antagonistic super sets like Atom suggested. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## LastChance

Deleted


----------



## AtomAnt

Get swole Jim!!!!! 

So today was fun.... my back feels like I was beat to piss.  Muscle Rounds

Nautilus Pulldowns 2 sets : 6 rounds per set : started at failing at 8 reps and was down to 5 reps at the end

Machine Rows 2 sets : 8 rounds per set : started at 10 reps was only getting 6 reps at the end

Nautilus Shoulder Press 4 sets : 6 rounds per set : began with a weigh I failed at 8 reps and towards the end I was only getting 5 reps

superset
Seated cable curls 4 sets 6  rounds per set : started at 10 reps was only getting 6 reps at the end

Seated Triceps extensions 4 sets 6  rounds per set : started at 12 reps was only getting 7 reps at the end

Hitting legs later tonight with emphasis on hammies


----------



## turbobusa

Back . leaving now..... Keep up the positive  vibes!   One life!!!!......
Live it!   , T


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed as yesterday today is legs. Hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend planned. 
P


----------



## turbobusa

Good but low volume on the back w/o today. Need to bring my cardio up .
recovery time now. Arms tomorrow. T


----------



## thebrick

Hit some back today. First workout since the kidney infection. Feeling stronger so I thought I would test the water. Went well, but I am easing into it. Hyper-extensions, t-bars, hammer rows and pull downs. Nice to move again. Going to try to keep it going this weekend.


----------



## AtomAnt

Awesome to hear Brick! Keep getting healthier by the day enjoying every day and rep for all that it has to offer


----------



## Alinshop

AtomAnt said:


> Completely slept past my alarm this morning... But wasn't going to compromise my training so I just came into work late and pushed my day back.
> 
> *My tendinitis is getting really bad in my left elbow.  For a few weeks it was just slightly painful but now it is getting hard to do any curls. * I used my tennis elbow support and was at least able to move some weight but had to go with a little higher rep range
> 
> Superset of bis and tris
> Straight BB Curls 5 sets then a RP set 12, 8, 8, 8, 12 then RP drop set doing 3 RPs at each drop
> Smith Close Grip bench 5 sets then a RP drop set 12, 8, 8, 8, 8 then three drops doing 3 RPs at each drop
> 
> Shoulder superset
> Seated strict side laterals 5 sets of 12 with partials on the last two sets and a RP set to finish
> Front Bb Raises 5 sets of 12
> 
> Superset
> Machine side laterals 6 sets did 5 sets of 12 then finished with a RP drop set
> Nautilus plate loaded shoulder press 5 sets of 10
> 
> Great intense session.  I feel like my body is responding well to this training



What kind of supps do you take for your tendentious?


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!!  Getting ready for arms . going to be a supersetted workout as the gym will have the saturday morning crew in benching and such. 
I've been alternating between superstted bi/tri w/o's and staright tris first followed by bi's . Can not come up with a quality training partner to save my life
Don't any of the youngsters care about getting big and strong anymore?
Well I guess I'll run up on one some day. I once had this austrailian girl for a training partner.She was baaaad! use to bid her lttle tiites down and 
pass for a dude so she could box with the men. Tough little chick. 
Wish she had'nt got deported.  Oh yeah i'm rambling. 
Everyone have great day .... T


----------



## Phoe2006

Great leg workout yesterday and today is chest.


----------



## AtomAnt

Alinshop said:


> What kind of supps do you take for your tendentious?




Aleve, I add extra curcumin, ice at night and rub kwan loong oil on it... Not really sure what else I can do... What would you suggest?


----------



## thebrick

Atom, hate to hear about the tendonitis. That is some stubborn stuff to deal with and patience and time will be needed. I hate to say this, but sometimes when it just keeps progressing to worse, some rest may be required + everything you are doing now (ice, curcumin, etc.). At the least, think of movements that aggravate it the least and stay with those for a while. Tendons are slow to heal. They just don't get much blood in there to speed healing, but you already know that. You'll get past this.

Hit some shoulders and traps yesterday. I've lost a lot of strength the past few months, but it sure feels good to do something. May be back in the gym today before wife and I have afternoon plans + dinner later. 

Make each day a good one.


----------



## Phoe2006

Well ended up going to pick up a bed, take my sister and my family out to eat, and met up with a friend. Needless to say didn't work out yesterday chest today. Brick don't worry about ur strength it'll come back when you're done with all this crap soon enough.


----------



## kubes

Chest and bi's today

Started with the hammer strength bench 5x12 superset hammer strength preacher curls 

Free weight flys 5x12 super set standing dumbbell curls

Free motion fitness incline/decline flys right into presses for each working set. Superset one arm ISO curls thumbs out holding at the peak of the contraction for 2 seconds

Peck deck 5x12 superset one arm cable curls sets of 20. 

Great pump did 40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## AtomAnt

Love you brick and you are right... I can still hit legs like fucking animal! 

Anyway, I'm off work because if this storm and I just called me gym and they are open. Hoping I have the place to myself. Gonna squat all day


----------



## turbobusa

Legs in a little while .. holler later.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Legs and cardio as I have no vehicle as it is in shop due to an uninsured lady who hit me.. leg and cardio as in walking and bus . Heres what I think..
Hey brick u tough son of a gun.. cool brutha.


----------



## AtomAnt

OK, so I was thinking I was going to kill legs all day... after destroying them to the point I could not walk after a few exercises, I decided to do a chest and back superset and call it a day.  I'm not saying it was not successful, I am just saying I fucking smoked my wheels and couldn't get anything more out of them... YEAAAHAWWWW mother fuckers!

Superset 
Seated leg curls 5 sets of 12
Seated Calves with 10 sec pause on the bottom 5 sets 0f 8-10

V-squat every set to failure 15, 12, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5 then I did a drop set hitting 3 drops.  I was ready to puke and had to catch my breath and sit down

Leg press (this is the fun shit!!!!!!!) started at 220lbs and did 10 reps increasing the weight by 20lbs and doing 10 reps... up 20lb, 10 reps.... with no rest until I coul not longer get a single rep........................ then I went all the way back down the stack. Probably about 160 - 190 reps alone right there. 

I was shaking at this point and felt like I was going to die

I did lying leg curls... 5 sets of 10-12

Glute buster 3 sets of 15

Super set
Nautilus incline bench 5 sets of 12 last set was a DC style rest pause with a statics
Free Motion single handle pulldowns  5 sets of 12 last set was a DC style rest pause with a statics

I just slammed 150g carbs and want to go back to sleep


----------



## thebrick

dang IB, I hate to hear that about your car. I hope its not too much damage.

Back in from chest. Not too bad. I felt good about it for this point in time. 3 days and counting down...

Make 'em count brothers


----------



## turbobusa

Cool Ib hitting the gym! Rest of ya's keep womping on that shit!  Leaving for early chest and shoulders . Training with my old room mate. very good training partner. Holler back later.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Love for the brick meiser!!!!!!! 

I was delayed for work today....that means more training time to make it count! 

Back, chest and shoulders with some higher rep leg stuff

BB bent rows 275lbs for 2 sets of 8, 295lbs for 2 sets of 6, 305lbs for 2 sets of 5 then one last drop set starting at 305lbs

Incline BB Bench 185lbs for 1 set of 12, 205lbs for 3 sets of 7, 210lbs for 2 sets of 5 then one drop set starting at 210lbs

Behind the neck smith shoulder press 3 sets of 8, then 2 sets of 6 and then 2 sets of 5 then one rest pause DY style set to finish it off

SLDLs 4 x12
Leg Press 4x 8
Cabled crunches 4x20

With the sets at the end of my heavy base training, I was dead.  It is not a alot of volume but when you go balls out, it is killer.


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today. It was  the first real back workout since pre-surgery at the end of January. Rack deads, t-bars, pull downs. My old staples from years past. Nice little pump going and a smile on my face.


----------



## Phoe2006

Got into an argument with the old lady last night so once again no workout. I'm thinking I might go twice today but gotta go clear across town to help a buddy out


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit, phoe....that sucks man...

So I fought the tendinitis today and worked around it.  Pretty good session with arms and shoulders

Superset
Straight BB curls (light) 6 sets repping like a mo-fo
Hammer curls 6 sets of 12 (these don't hurt)
Smith Close Grip bench 6 sets 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 5 then one last drop set starting with the weight I used for 5 reps

Superset
Kettlebell strict side laterals 5 sets of 12
Front BB raises 5 sets of 12

Superset
machine laterals 4 sets of 12
nautilus overhead press 4 sets of 8

Triceps pressdowns 3 sets doing max reps with palms down then dropping the weight and doing reverse pressdowns

Not complicated but effective. Shoulders are coming up....FINALLY


----------



## Phoe2006

K so here it is we've been fighting cuz she's pregnant again the first one we lost back in August. She's got 2 already and this will be my first. So hopefully this goes smoother than last time. Anyways back tonight since I didn't get it in last night. She's got back and tri's


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> K so here it is we've been fighting cuz she's pregnant again the first one we lost back in August. She's got 2 already and this will be my first. So hopefully this goes smoother than last time. Anyways back tonight since I didn't get it in last night. She's got back and tri's



Hoping for the best this time Phoe... hopefully you and the lady get a nice workout in to ease the stress


----------



## thebrick

Hate to hear about the rough patch Phoe. Hang in there.

Hit guns today. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Phoe2006

Great back workout deadlifted 545 feel like the stress is gone for the time being


----------



## Phoe2006

So today I find out the house we're buying the owners trying to push back the closing date 10 days we've already gone out of our way to accommodate this old bitch once by allowing a closing 51 days out instead of the normal 30 days. Fuck it I'm gonna kill my shoulders today 4 scoops of my preworkout I think so. Hope everyone's having a better day than me.


----------



## AtomAnt

YIKES Phoe!

Well, I was just beat up today and muscle rounds didn't help.  It seems like such a simple workout, but when you are going 6-8 reps every 10 seconds it becomes insanely strenuous.

Hack Squats 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 8 reps and was failing at 6 reps at the end

Incline Smith Bench 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 8 reps and was failing at 5 reps at the end

Lying Leg Curls 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 10 reps and was failing at 7 reps at the end

Calves were training DC style but I added in rest-pauses.  These hurt

Starting my prep diet soon! I actually can't wait!


----------



## Phoe2006

Feel much better guess I'm just having some bad freaking luck lately guess I'm bitching about nothing in comparison to what the brick is going through. I'm probably not gonna be able to lift my arms tomorrow. Damn shoulders have been wrecked


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Feel much better guess I'm just having some bad freaking luck lately guess I'm bitching about nothing in comparison to what the brick is going through. I'm probably not gonna be able to lift my arms tomorrow. Damn shoulders have been wrecked



Way to put it into perspective! I think we all need to stop and think like that once in a while.

BTW, just emailed marrsel to see if he wants to do a friday special...


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I talked to him when srd1 won the auction and he said he's been so busy as of lately he hasn't had time to even get to that but that was last week maybe you had better luck this week. If he did say something new make sure to post it so everyone knows. 
Thanks
P


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back day tomorrow ..my guest had a bad rough flight and a very nice welcome to the northwest..lol   ,  best is yet to come...


----------



## kubes

Heading to the gym to hit shoulders and bi's feeling 100% again!!! Should be a great training session and its nice to be rid of that sinus infection


----------



## Phoe2006

Off to do some arms a little later today


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I talked to him when srd1 won the auction and he said he's been so busy as of lately he hasn't had time to even get to that but that was last week maybe you had better luck this week. If he did say something new make sure to post it so everyone knows.
> Thanks
> P



Nothing new 

Anyway, I was playing psychologist last night and was up late... My one friend just had his girl dump him and he is a wreck... I was honest with him, she was toxic.  The dude gain 80 freaking pounds since he met her and looks like a fat shit.  Hopefully he turns his life around... my other friend is a very genuine guy and his ex won't leave him alone, she calls him up threatening suicide and all this crazy shit... He is just confused as fuck lol

Had a nice bout of muscle rounds this morning though....
Nautilus Pulldowns 2 sets / 8 rounds / started at 8 reps and was doing to 5 by the end

Machine seated rows 2 sets / 8 rounds per set / started at 10 reps and was down to 6 by the end

Nautilus Plate Loaded overhead press 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 8 reps and was down to 5 reps in the last round

Superset
Seated Triceps Cable Extensions 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 10 reps and was down to 6 reps by the end

Seated Cable curls 3 sets / 6 rounds per set / started at 12 reps and was down to 7 reps by the end (only did three dues to the tendinitis)


----------



## thebrick

Phoe turn that frustration on the weights. You and I know it works!!

Chemo went fine yesterday. It was a very long day. Got home early evening tired and hungry. Woke up with a metallic taste in my mouth and I can feel there "something" going on. Overall they thought I did great. I'll have to be careful when my immune system drops. Chemo is not a joke I have been told, and I think they are right. 

Planning on shoulders and traps today. I am going to keep my schedule as much as I can.

bro love! Don't waste a single day!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Yes sir I proved it yesterday all the stress is gone feel a million times better


----------



## AtomAnt

I hit an extra leg session tonight... 16 weeks out


----------



## Phoe2006

Today is an off day gonna go watch a concert and have a few beers maybe some light cardio since I'm already at the gym training my gal.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Update.The human redwood stump and i are still ok and did a simple back trap session at a local foo foo club. No one called us gramps due to shock and awe of what true gym work is all about..
Brick that is great things are going as expected and ill relay to the guest your goings on..
Atom... friends can be persnickity but just remind him bros before hoes and its time he did a 180 to find a better match. Phoe stress is cancer...controlling it isnt easy but once u find the way your body will love u..some issues are long time repairs but little by little they dissappear by knowledgeable decisions.. Today we hit downtown for some of the local sites.. stay tuned..lol.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, those quads look like a road map! Great work!
Phoe, sounds like a nice day to me!
IB, sounds like you guys are having some good times!
Haven't decided if if I am going to train legs today. Super nice outside. The sun and warm air feel mighty good. Shoulders went good yesterday. Hoping to keep these rolling thru the 12 weeks.. This shit is giving me indigestion and hiccups from hell. They said it might.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Atom, those quads look like a road map! Great work!
> Phoe, sounds like a nice day to me!
> IB, sounds like you guys are having some good times!
> Haven't decided if if I am going to train legs today. Super nice outside. The sun and warm air feel mighty good. Shoulders went good yesterday. Hoping to keep these rolling thru the 12 weeks.. This shit is giving me indigestion and hiccups from hell. They said it might.



Take advantage of the sunshine brother you can train later


----------



## thebrick

jim230027 said:


> Take advantage of the sunshine brother you can train later



Thanks Phoe. I did. Soaked up some sun. It was my vitamin D treatment to boost the ol immune system. This chemo will knock it down pretty low so I have to be careful in the next weeks.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick if there is anyone that can make it through that treatment with flying colors, it is you my friend.  Spend every day doing something you love...not necessarily gym related either

Well for where I am in getting started dieting, I am quite lean.  We are starting a clean up phase...so no little snacks like greek yogurts and such.  And just for fun, I decided to try a DNC stack pre-workout...HOLY SHIT! What have I been missing out on all my life! Shit keeps me wired for hours

Today was legs with chest and back accessory 
Squats: failure at 12, 10, 8, 6 and 6 - these were good sets.  Nice and deep and really took a lot out of me
Leg Press: 2 sets of 8 then one drop set hitting 4 different drops
Lying Leg curls: failure at 12, 12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8  - yeah, lots of sets
Calf raises: 4 sets done DC style

Superset
Flat Nautilus Chest Press: 4 sets of 10-12 then one rest-pause set with a static done in DC fashion
Wide Freemotion Pulldowns 5 sets of 10-12


----------



## Phoe2006

Atom I'm always into trying new pre-workout supps been trying to find the stack you mentioned. 
Anyways started the packing process yesterday so I skipped my leg workout gonna go hit legs this morning and chest tonight with the old lady when she gets off work. 

Brick you know if there's anything at all that we can do to ease some burden or help cheer u up during this treatment you know we're here for you. Maybe a stripper-gram lol. 

Ib hope you and ur friend had a great weekend.


----------



## turbobusa

Not training today. I'm in seattle with my sister. Trained a quick abbreviated
back session with our own IB Friday. Cats out of the bag! IB is Very stout in the strength dept. I don't see many tall guys that BB row nice strict sets of 275-315 let alone in late 40's on light trt. Yeah the guy is strong . Very good training pard. 
You can tell when someone is a longtime vet of hardcore iron work.
Other than that IB has been one hell of a cool tour guide here. 
Flying home tues and back to quads on wens.. You kids be good now while 
us old fucks are sowing some wild oats..... Thx , T...


----------



## Phoe2006

Have fun u two and stay outta trouble lol.


----------



## turbobusa

Hope so the car rental agent threatened to stab and cut me up. True  that was a trip.
T


----------



## thebrick

You guys are great! thank you for your support.

Hit some chest today. Not sure if its the chemo but damn I was weak. I don't care really, least i did it. Feeling decent today. I do like that.


----------



## Ironbuilt

We both say kool Brick and im sendin my iron brutha home tues..


----------



## turbobusa

Brick you are a damn bull. i miss a couple meals and some sleep and i missed couple w/o's. Gotta get some of that mojo for myself .
You gonna do some juicing while getting  the Chem? 
We had a blast today. IB knows his way around really well . Took us to a bunch of cool spots. THe whrilpool here has really strong jets and is hot.
Gonna go get in there. Saw them service it this morning. Must have let the piss/water mix out.
Cool for me so I 'm heading in. (clue how does he know the jets are stout?)
answer  cuz I was sloshin around in the slurry myself this weekend.
Fuggit! was Milf land.............................Lil whiz aint gonna hurt cha...  lol T


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Atom I'm always into trying new pre-workout supps been trying to find the stack you mentioned.
> Anyways started the packing process yesterday so I skipped my leg workout gonna go hit legs this morning and chest tonight with the old lady when she gets off work.
> 
> Brick you know if there's anything at all that we can do to ease some burden or help cheer u up during this treatment you know we're here for you. Maybe a stripper-gram lol.
> 
> Ib hope you and ur friend had a great weekend.



You'll find it if you swing on over to generationxbodybuilding... It is sweet!


----------



## AtomAnt

Really busy at work and going to be that way until the end of March...

Busted my ass this AM and was looking swole as hell.  Started upping some things and boom...leaner and larger. 

Superset
BB Bent Rows sets of 12, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 5, 5 
Incline BB Bench sets of 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 5, then one drop set starting at my 5 rep weight

Superset
Behind the Neck Smith Military press 12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6 
Stiff Leg Deadlifts 4 sets of 12
After I finished the deadlifts, still supersetting with shoulders Hack Squats 4 sets of 12

I felt good just pounding those exercises and I was in a groove.  

Hope you all are doing well and a tip of the hat to you Brick


----------



## thebrick

Skipped training today. Had a lot of fatigue today. I guess its from the chemo. Shootin' for tomorrow.


----------



## Ironbuilt

We did too  Brick ..I sent the iron brutha home with some moss growing on his head from the wonderful rain.. Im now solo., 5 days is not enuf but we jammed in what would be 10 with chat ..lol..Be back pushin steel tomorrow..  glad u guys keep up the good work..


----------



## Magnus82

turbobusa said:


> Brick you are a damn bull. i miss a couple meals and some sleep and i missed couple w/o's. Gotta get some of that mojo for myself .
> You gonna do some juicing while getting  the Chem?
> We had a blast today. IB knows his way around really well . Took us to a bunch of cool spots. THe whrilpool here has really strong jets and is hot.
> Gonna go get in there. Saw them service it this morning. Must have let the piss/water mix out.
> Cool for me so I 'm heading in. (clue how does he know the jets are stout?)
> answer  cuz I was sloshin around in the slurry myself this weekend.
> Fuggit! was Milf land.............................Lil whiz aint gonna hurt cha...  lol T



From your pics,  it sure looked like fun!


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL..I did not participate in such erractic behavior. I just suggested to T that for him to leave a lower carbon footprint in seatown and to save electricity his  piss is 98degrees.:naughty1:


----------



## AtomAnt

Taking a break from the grind to connect with the crew... Brick, hang in there brother.  Just battle out through these weeks and then get back to what you love... 

Had another nice session today and I needed it after the stress I've been under at work.  Bombed away bis and tris with just one exercise each and then pounded up the old delts.

Superset
BB Curls Sets of 12, 12, 10, 10, 10, 8, 8, 6
Smith Close grip Bench 12, 10, 8, 8, 8, 6, 6, 6 -> this was a drop set

Superset
Seated Kettlebell Lateral raises turning the pink up 5 x 12
Front BB raises with pause at the top 5 x 12

Super set
Upright row 4 x 10
Rear Delt Machine 4 x 15 and on the last set I did 4 drops down the rack and repped out

All was good... But damn are my sinuses clogged up.  I can't breathe worth a damn


----------



## thebrick

I hate this fatigue, but I did manage a back workout today. Strength is def down and after 45 minutes, I was more than done and ready to wrap it up. Not the same stamina either. Doctor this AM told me to keep moving but if I need to rest, rest! Listen to my body. Next chemo is tomorrow. 11 weeks to go. Already looking forward to the end of it. May be an every other day workout for a while.

Hang tough brothers.


----------



## srd1

thebrick said:


> I hate this fatigue, but I did manage a back workout today. Strength is def down and after 45 minutes, I was more than done and ready to wrap it up. Not the same stamina either. Doctor this AM told me to keep moving but if I need to rest, rest! Listen to my body. Next chemo is tomorrow. 11 weeks to go. Already looking forward to the end of it. May be an every other day workout for a while.
> 
> Hang tough brothers.



Brick just the fact of your attitude during this and that your still working out at all while going thru chemo is a testament to your strength both internally and externally seriously brother your an inspiration to all of us...thanks man!


----------



## tri-terror

What's up freaks!  Have not really been on the boards(again), but training my ass off still for a full power meet.  Hit a all time PR the other day on deads so that was cool.  Squats are getting better but they are going to take the most time I think...
Damn elbows been hurting me too now, but I've been hitting them with massage and ice and doing a lot of volume to get blood in there and it seems to be getting better.


----------



## kubes

tri-terror said:


> What's up freaks!  Have not really been on the boards(again), but training my ass off still for a full power meet.  Hit a all time PR the other day on deads so that was cool.  Squats are getting better but they are going to take the most time I think...
> Damn elbows been hurting me too now, but I've been hitting them with massage and ice and doing a lot of volume to get blood in there and it seems to be getting better.



Keep at it brothers.... As we get older seems like we all have injurys and other set backs but this thread is so motivating for all of us. I took the day off as a rest day but will be back to hitting the iron tomorrow. Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## turbobusa

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL..I did not participate in such erractic behavior. I just suggested to T that for him to leave a lower carbon footprint in seatown and to save electricity his  piss is 98degrees.:naughty1:



Yeah but could of scored my little indian hottie if i'd not had some 
technical difficulties lol. Also the sistas on the last morning let us know loud and clear she likes to party. No matter we had a blast. 
Oh yeah you can quit down playing your strength in the gym .
This bastard is strong as a mofo guys! Big fucker too. 
Has not to be fucked with all over his smiling mug. Big lovable dog 
just best to befriend and not piss off! lol. IB absolutley made the trip..
Brick just stay in a active mode as much as you can. Remember after the 11 weeks muscle memory will be your best buddy. 
It will pop back shortley.. If anything you need shout out. 
You are probably the most loved guy on the boards... 
Chest and shoulders today . Gonna be a mid range w/o as I will be due for chest next tues. Love to have IB for a regular pard .
Knew right away he'd spent lots of years under heavy iron.
We just clicked in the gym from the first set. Very cool. 
Hope all have a great day. Lets get the most out of our short little dance here on earth. Life is good. Can't even put into words 
the thanks i have for IB and the Seattle trip. 
Started out with a rescue when the rent a car agent (female) threatened to cut me stab me etc if I was in her country.
What a scene as I very loudly explained I was not in her country 
she was in my country. Thanks for keeping out of jail big buddy!  
T


----------



## Daniel11

Started a new routine this week.  

Today is quads and calves.   Will post details later


----------



## AtomAnt

Uhhggggggg freaking sinuses..... I look like the damn walking dead.  My supervisor was just like, f-it go the hell home and take tomorrow off so you aren't sick all weekend (yes, I get paid when I take off too...) 

Anyway,  despite that, I rocked my workout.  Muscle rounds a la atomant style

Leg Press - 4 sets / 8 -12 reps per round / 6 + rounds.... I started at 12 reps for each round and when I got to round 4 I took the sets to failure and then I went past 6 round until I could no longer get another rep up

Hammer Strength Inclien Press 4 sets  / 8 -12 reps per round / 6 + rounds.... Same as above...I started at 12 reps for each round and when I got to round 3-4  I took the sets to failure and then I went past 6 round until I could no longer get another rep up.  

I added an atomic drop set at the end for a 5th set

Lying Leg Curls 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / 6-8 reps per round I kept these traditional and got a good squeeze

That was it... but felt killer


----------



## Phoe2006

Busy day today. Got a doctors appointment in a couple hours then off to get my truck cleaned and after that try to fit in an arm workout probably just get in bi's. Tri's tomorrow I guess. Step son( soon to be step son)has state all star in basketball game tonight. 

Turbo sounds like u and ib had a great visit. All except the car rental lady trying to stab u lol

Brick you're gonna conquer this and you'll be back to slamming weights around in no time.

Atom yea sinuses suck the pollen etc is outta control down here and I always start getting sinus problems in early spring. You're very lucky to have a job where they still will pay you.

Everyone else hope y'all have a great day and get out and enjoy the weather its a beautiful day. Hopefully it is the same way wherever you may be.
P


----------



## Daniel11

Ok so here it is:

Leg ext: 4x8 40sec rest.  Double drop set on last set.  

Hack Squat (quad focus): 4x8 40sec rest.  Double drop set on last set.  

DB Lunges: 4x20 (40 sec rest)

Leg press (low, quad focus): 4x20 (40 sec rest)

Seated calf raise: 3x8 (40sec rest)
- double drop on every set

Donkey Calf raise: 4x8 40sec rest.  Double drop set on last set.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL..im still laughen T .she needed the shock and awe of a dual lightswitch I think....  Hey Brick ..You have probably already filled u in here but hows the appetite and the thirst brutha..?  Anything u crave as far as anything to eat or drink ..Anything besides booze you should not  drink?  Fav protein powder?  Dont make me come there. Lol. 
T i wrecked on my bike  ..frame has a 200lb limit and the carbon fiber wanted me off it. .. Glad to see Atom phoe jim daniel are stayin bad ass.  ..keep it up.. 
Oh did shoulders to get back In the swing a things. And 5 mile bike ride and 1 mile on foot cardio..


----------



## turbobusa

Hey phoe she did not try to stab me only told me what she would do if I were in her country while smiling. Was bizarre. Told her to call hubby and have him drive on over to accept her ass whipping gratis.. Maybe she was just having a bad day with murderous thoughts....?My poor little sister was probably thinking where she was gonna dig up bail money.. Ok today i'm hitting an easy whole body to get back on schedule/track on monday..  IB what the f---k you do tonthat poor bicycle? Hey they have test rides coming for the 2014 indian here next month.
Dig it! Gotta try that bike before hook up a road king or ultra. 
Brick Keep up the 1000 yrad stare brother. You are tuff tufff tuff!
I (we) think about you daily and the positive vibes find thier way to you.
I have a new phone # that I will pm you when I get off here. 
Everyone have great weekend..... I'll be around if ya's need me.. 
IB did you call V yet? ..... T............  Oh yeah good to see a new name here daniel.


----------



## thebrick

thanks guys! 

T- Your posts leave me smiling. I'm eating what sounds good at the time. Nausea has been under control so far. Got 3 different meds for that. Just trying to keep the calories in right now. Now is not the time to lose weight they tell me. I came home from chemo yesterday tired and hungry. Made a home made pizza and ended up eating most of the damn thing! Wife had one piece   lol. Been drinking all the water I can to keep things flushed and clean. Just got back to pick up more antibiotics they called in. Still have a little infection in that kidney they tell me, don't want to let that get out of control. Damn kitchen counter looks like a pharmacy these days. I hate those fuckin' orange bottles.

Going to try some guns after lunch. 

Spring coming brothers! And the weekend is at the door.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Made a decision. Training and focus first then deak with the day. 
You know many of us tuffin up with time and some of us get worn tynhe hell down and start "compromising" the things that matter to us pesonelly.
We start "easing into this and easing into that . I guuess what i'm saying is where the fuck did my mojo go!?When I was younger i would make a decision and just matter of factly see it through. Time to get back to some drive and focus from days in the past. I'm getting my heart and lungs back into good condition. need to have ample 02 for deep sets . Brick has been an inspiration for me and I'm sure many of you. Who has a valid excuse for mediocrity today?! 
No such thing . Ok leaving for legs . Body get ready here comes a good ole body shock! F--k yeah !   T


----------



## thebrick

Guys, I had a pretty decent chest workout today. Not sure why, but I feel pretty good today. Workout partner made it in and fired me up some. Went for a early walk too. Nice change from yesterday when I just didn't have it. I get this week off from chemo.

Guys, T, IB, Phoe, Atom... EVERYBODY. When I am feeling a little cornered, I reread your posts of encouragement and it makes me smile and keep pushing for a better day. So you may have put those up days ago, but I still read them to remind myself. True friends in iron right here.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thebrick
Hey brother glad u had a great workout u know we're in ur corner and would like to help u out anyway we can. Keep it up brother you and your drive have been such an inspiration to many of us who take our day for granted, push our selves that much more during our day, in life, and throughout our own struggles, as well as our workouts. Now go buy that juicer and take your wife out for a nice dinner and enjoy everyday to the fullest. I know the money we've been able to generate isn't gonna cover but maybe a percentage of your growing medical bills but I hope it helps lesson the burden or stress during this time.

Keep up this positive attitude as you can see its contagious and helps my of us as well.
Thanks
P


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry I didn't get on here yesterday guys.... Brick. so happy to see you are feeling good! Positivity breeds positivity!

We got hit with a good amount of snow yesterday and I was off from work so I trained my ass off.... Squatted till I puked, twice.  

Today was chest, back and shoulders with some leg work added in
Superset
Incline BB bench 6 sets (10,10, 8, 8, 6, 6) then one more traditional drop set 
BB Bent Rows 7 sets (10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 6)

Superset
Behind the Neck smith Shoulder Press 7 sets (12, 12, 8, 8, 8, 6, 6) 
SLDLs 4 sets of 12

Superset
Leg Press 4 sets of 8
Machine Side laterals 4 sets of 10-12

Shoulders are looking jacked as shit! I'm getting much harder and more vascular. This prep should not be all that cardio intensive....

Hope you all have a good one! 

Oh, and my fiance and I decided on our honeymoon location.... After talking to bunch of people, this has everything we want.... http://www.hrhrivieramaya.com/heaven-at-hard-rock.htm


----------



## BIG D

chest/delts and tri's baby


----------



## thebrick

Atom, I think you made a great choice. maybe you mentioned it already, what time of year are you going? The water is stunning and the food is awesome. You will LOVE it. My wife and I love Playa del Carmen, hands down. That's our vacation spot. We hope to go back one day after I get back on my feet hopefully.

Hit some back today. Training partner pushed me an extra step, felt great but didn't feel as strong as yesterday. Still, it was feeling good to move! Gotta love it, body/mind - mind/body. Keep moving forward through this.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, I think you made a great choice. maybe you mentioned it already, what time of year are you going? The water is stunning and the food is awesome. You will LOVE it. My wife and I love Playa del Carmen, hands down. That's our vacation spot. We hope to go back one day after I get back on my feet hopefully.
> 
> Hit some back today. Training partner pushed me an extra step, felt great but didn't feel as strong as yesterday. Still, it was feeling good to move! Gotta love it, body/mind - mind/body. Keep moving forward through this.



Brick, we are getting married May 30, 2015 and since she is a teacher, we are going to wait until the school year is over to go on our honeymoon, so our honeymoon is going to be June 26, 2015 - July 3, 2015... It's a long way off, but booking now gives us a bunch of freebies that we want to take advantage of...

You are indomitable Brick! Must be nice to have a training partner to help you stay motivated and positive... Keeping the mind right is more than half the battle.


----------



## thebrick

Good time to go Atom! You will LOVE it! Water looks great that time of year. Aqua color like none other. If you are in the mood to get out of the resort for a while, head up to Playa for some fun on 5th Ave. (right next to the beach) or tour the Mayan ruins at Tulum. You will be close to that too. Very happy for you two! Are they picking you up at the Cancun airport via shuttle?


----------



## turbobusa

Hey good morning!  Brick keep kick ass big daddy!  You are an inspiration to all.
AA --buddy if i could get back to the pace and intensity that you put out in the gym I could get back to my formwer size etc. Gotta work on my lungs .
IB you busy with the domestic situ? we'll get that appetite going Brickster/.
I need help in that dept as well. I posted moday prior too legs about priority 
for self /gym. Sure as shit I pulled into gym parking lot and had my phone ring.
Wasa family member. Kept me captive for an hour. Ened the convo with 
them dredging up some really bad memories from decades ago . WTF!? 
So now i';m sticking to my hard and fast rule . If it aint gym related then 
it'll keep for two hours. In spite of the wonderful phone call I rocked legs .
getting over slight hip injury . Some slight adjustments from eddie on my squat stance and muscle activation changes made a huge differnce .
When I find myself not checking in here for a few days i know something is "off"
in my life. I am one that thrives best on regimented scheduling for my days activities. So with that thought I'm getting ready to leave for chest and delts. 
i'll check in later today hopefully with a good report.  
It's raining and melting that dirty while snow away here in Chi town.
Spring is right around the corner. Ok lets do it...  !   T


----------



## Phoe2006

What's up t been wondering where you've been at?

Brick glad you have someone in your corner locally to push you a little 

AA yea gonna have to get myself a passport soon as well me and the old lady would love to get married on a beach somewhere. I've never been out of the country other than the border towns way back when we use to go pick up gear 12-14 yrs ago. Looks really nice

Daniel like the new routine I usually will hit a few sets of light weight calves before squats. Haven't been doing it lately but it always seemed to get the blood flowing for a good leg workout

Ib I use to build and sale bikes when I was in hs but learned riding them later in life that I could easily pop the chain or sprocket just by pushing down with a little force trying to get the damn thing going


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Good time to go Atom! You will LOVE it! Water looks great that time of year. Aqua color like none other. If you are in the mood to get out of the resort for a while, head up to Playa for some fun on 5th Ave. (right next to the beach) or tour the Mayan ruins at Tulum. You will be close to that too. Very happy for you two! Are they picking you up at the Cancun airport via shuttle?





Phoe2006 said:


> What's up t been wondering where you've been at?
> 
> Brick glad you have someone in your corner locally to push you a little
> 
> AA yea gonna have to get myself a passport soon as well me and the old lady would love to get married on a beach somewhere. I've never been out of the country other than the border towns way back when we use to go pick up gear 12-14 yrs ago. Looks really nice
> 
> Daniel like the new routine I usually will hit a few sets of light weight calves before squats. Haven't been doing it lately but it always seemed to get the blood flowing for a good leg workout
> 
> Ib I use to build and sale bikes when I was in hs but learned riding them later in life that I could easily pop the chain or sprocket just by pushing down with a little force trying to get the damn thing going



So after talking with the travel agent last night, we decided to go with a different resort.... We asked to see some additional pics of the beach and stuff and it not what we thought... not truly a honeymoon resort. 

We are still going to go to the Mayan Riviera, but we are looking at the El dorado and Excellence.  Both are much classier and much more high end but still within our budget.  Here is Eldorado: http://www.eldoradosparesorts.com/  Here is Excellence: http://www.excellence-resorts.com/caribbean-and-mexico-destinations/excellence-riviera-cancun

Today was good, but strange because I was moron and pinned my biceps a little too much and curls hurt lol

All supersets today
BB Curls (10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6) and the last set was a drop set
Smith Close grip bench (10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6) last set was a traditional drop set

Kettlebell side laterals 5 x15
BB Front Raises 5x12

Machine Side laterals 4 x 12
Machine Neutral grip overhead press 4x8

Triceps Pressdown 4 x10
Low cable curl variation I got from Dante 4 x 8
On the last set of each I did a drop set

Bustin' my ass at work... hope you all rock a solid training session and put up an extra for the Brick...


----------



## Phoe2006

My gals been to the el Dorado resort her boss use to send all the managers on a 5 day vacation every year. Now he's opening my gal a new office to run all by herself after we move but we'll see if he follows through.


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> My gals been to the el Dorado resort her boss use to send all the managers on a 5 day vacation every year. Now he's opening my gal a new office to run all by herself after we move but we'll see if he follows through.



I think we are going to stay in the casitas at the Eldoado.  The person we are working with is able to get us an upgrade room and complimentary massages and the $750 honeymoon add-on at no additional charge.

I would highly recommend the company, it is Beach Bum travel and the woman we are dealing with is Nanda.


----------



## Daniel11

Back and hammys today.

Damn I didn't make it.  So this is today.   (Thursday now)

Sheesh.


----------



## AtomAnt

MUSCLE ROUNDS!!!!

Debating if I want to hit doubles today... I might

This AM, I did:

Superset
Leg Press 4 sets / 6 rounds per set 8 reps per round...aat the end I was down to 5
Incline HS Chest Press 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / 10 reps per round and by the end I was down to about 6

Superset
Lying Leg Curl 4 sets / 6 rounds per set /  8 reps per round and I was down to 4 reps at the end
Calf Raises 4 sets done DC style

Seated Cable x-over atomic drop set! Just wanted to burn my chest the fuck out


----------



## thebrick

No training for me today... gonna rest the ol shoulder. Been giving me fits the past couple days. Gettin' older aint for puss**s. Feeling pretty decent otherwise. Just in time for another round of chemo next week :banghead:

Hope IB is OK... haven't seen him in a few days...


----------



## Phoe2006

He's good


----------



## AtomAnt

So I ended up hitting the gym again last night to nail my chest and rep the shit out of my legs.  It felt pretty damn good and and I slept like baby... too good because I slept right through my alarm.

This morning was another muscle round session:

Superset 
Nautilus Lat pulldown 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / 8 reps per round to start and was down to 5 by the end
Nautilus Military press 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / 10 reps per round and was down to 6 by the end

Superset
Standing Cable Curls 4 sets / 6 rounds per set / 10 reps per round and was down to 7 by the end
Seated cable skullcrushers

Gonna go back tonight to hit some back thickness and shoulders..hel yeah brothers!

Kind of funny, over the past two days I was stopped at work three times by people who wanted to know if I was a bodybuilder and complimented me on my physique...and I am usually wearing a button down or dressy polo... So something must be coming through and changing...

How you feeling Brick?


----------



## turbobusa

Ib is busy with some transitional move stuff.  Brick keep the good attitude. 
AA ya freak of intensity... Phoe I been on the run with family stuff.
May be coming to Tx in next month or so to see family. 
Had a issue with getting on board til anasci told me to switch browsers . GTG now thanks anasci. Had a nmice haevy yates type back w/o yesterday. 
sore today. Leaving for arms in a sec. All have a great day..
Check back with ya's later. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Turbo, I've been in a fucking zone lately... intensity is through the roof... fuck, do I love tren lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Closing on our new house today. So probably won't be working out today. 
T if u do head down this way hit me up.
Brick hope you and your shoulder are doing alright


----------



## thebrick

Atom, feeling pretty good the last few days. I hit some guns today but got called away from the gym about 15 minutes early with the job. One of those days.

Phoe, congratulations of the house bro!!! Shoulder is OK for an 'ol man  lol

Gonna hit shoulders tomorrow if i can.  Keep it rolling.


----------



## turbobusa

Arm day was pretty good. getting w/o back on track after going to seattle for a week. Misc tomorow. One of the guys got his first 5o0 raw bench today.
EC tricked him into smoking 515 thinking it was 495. Those mental milestones 
are nice... Have a good nite.. IB where ya be... T


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out for misc day. I'm hitting all the stuff that is neglected .
More of an excuse to train without cutting into large group recovery too much. 
I'm just a head case on non gym days.. All have a great day.
Hey this is the only time March22 2014 will be here. Spend it wisely with a smile..  T


----------



## thebrick

Good advice T! make this day count for something.

Just back in from shoulders and traps. Not too shabby. Weight has dropped a little more. Could be my diet. Eating a lot more vegetables and fruit, not so much animal protein, especially beef, these days. Really upping the antioxidants. Hoping that brings something good to the table for me down the road.

Hope you guys are  having a kick-ass weekend.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Good advice T! make this day count for something.
> 
> Just back in from shoulders and traps. Not too shabby. Weight has dropped a little more. Could be my diet. Eating a lot more vegetables and fruit, not so much animal protein, especially beef, these days. Really upping the antioxidants. Hoping that brings something good to the table for me down the road.
> 
> Hope you guys are  having a kick-ass weekend.



You to buddy and those veggies are good.. Will help you get that shredded look


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick we are on the same schedule..shoulders traps my friend.. Glad u guys are gettn gym time in I kinda do just workin on a move soon so mind is elsewhere .Sunday chest as I promised a college kid id help him get his groove on ..
Brick im still sending  positive vibes daily so that cancer can take a hike ...


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are training in the middle of a move IB. Moving is a full time job by itself. I'll take those positive thoughts bro, thanks.

Got some nice soreness going in the delts and traps. Planning on chest today. Hit the weights and have some laughs. Slept pretty good last night. Hoping the fatigue doesn't chase me too much today. Need to take advantage of my "good" days this week. Thursday starts my next chemo cycle. Already counting the weeks to the end of it. Hoping to have a good summer without seeing a doctor every 15 minutes   lol

Monday is back and spring is here. Good to see the bright sun again. Let's rock and roll gentlemen. No prisoners.


----------



## AtomAnt

Dudes, I think it is time for me to take a few days easy.... Just feel beat the fuck up and need some rest.  Joints are sore and I feel worn out... It guess it was the two-a-days I was hitting all last week. I may just hit it hard 4 days this week and rest on the others.  

So today, I went a little DC style:
Seated calves DC reps 4 sets
Lying Leg Curls Rest-Pause 9+5+2 then did one static, then dropped the weight and did another static
Hack Squats 1 set of 12, 1 set of 10, 1 set of 8 then 1 widowmaker
Leg Extensions 1 drop set with 4 drops

Superset
Nautilus flat bench 4x12
Freemotion single arm pulldown 4x12

Keep at it Brick, make the most of each day!


----------



## turbobusa

Really AA? You feeling beat up? Shit I get sore just reading your training log.
Time for good recovery via nutrition and rest . The edge of overtraining and 
then timed rest interval gives you those nice bounces in gains . Rock on .
Phoe I may take you up on that time permitting. Brick you badass sob!
You inspire the hell out of me . Now I can blame you tomorrow for my leg soreness that i am about to go make happen. IB Ib Ib. be glad when the 
living situ gets settled out so's you can make some great gym strides. 
Guys I had mentioned before --- I think.. Well anyway when IB and I trained back out in seattle it was like we'd trained together for years. instinctivly knew what the other guy needed during sets. Was really cool and got me even whineyer for a quality full time training partner. Dude Knows how to train
for sure.. Jim  glad to see you are still running with Bricks crew.
This is hands down my favorite part of the board(s)... 
Ok  bout to go jam some legs . Check back later.. Grim are you feeling any better buddy? Check in so we know how you are... THX T...


----------



## turbobusa

Well where the hell have my buddies gone off to? Getting ready for chest /shoulders. Had another good leg day yesterday.. Watch Eddie casually take 562 for a nice perfect 8 reps on his squat.  Gonna get a good one shortley my old training partner is coming over to train this am. 
Hope each and every one of you have great day.    Train hard rest and eat well and enjoy life.
T.


----------



## AtomAnt

Yeah, I hit the wall.... took it pretty easy today.  Just some pumping exercises for chest, shoulders and back.  higher rep smith presses, some DB flyes and some deep stretching for chest.  High rep machine work for shoulders, controlled lat pulldowns and some seated machine rows... 

Tired as all hell. Gonna take an epsom salt bath tonight and relax


----------



## thebrick

Atom, listen to you body. May be the ol CNS letting you know. I like the "active rest" approach. Just back off the intensity but keep moving, unless you just need a few days of kicking the feet up and let that recovery and recharge happen. It will get you farther down the road in the end.

Hit chest yesterday. I had a decent one. Planning on back after lunch.

Good to see everyone hitting it.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brick what's up man glad to see you're still hitting it hard brother. Keep up all the positive vibes like I told you before they're contagious and really help some of us out as well.

AA tell u the truth after a few months I usually gotta take a couple days off as well. Here lately with all the home crap, basketball games, etc I haven't needed 2 days in a row that weren't already forced in me do to a basketball game or something else. Listen to your body like others said and make it a lazy weekend if you need one and just spend some quality time with ur fiancé.

T I wish I still was able to workout with my old training partner from 13+ years ago sometimes he was a beast 270 below 10% he was 6'3 or so. He's the guy who got me into all this. Always pushed me harder and knew exactly what to do to get the best workouts out of me.


----------



## thebrick

Well, I had good intentions. Workout didn't happen. Damn fatigue closed in on me. Aiming for back tomorrow. Gotta keep moving as much as I can. This crap even affects my vision from time to time. Like sparkles or blurry spots, then it goes away.


----------



## srd1

thebrick said:


> Well, I had good intentions. Workout didn't happen. Damn fatigue closed in on me. Aiming for back tomorrow. Gotta keep moving as much as I can. This crap even affects my vision from time to time. Like sparkles or blurry spots, then it goes away.



Just take it one day at a time brother and like phoe said make it a lazy relaxing weekend with the ones you love this shit will will be behind you before ya know it stay strong brother.


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe, you are dead on man... Not taking a cruise (training cruise that is) since summer of 2013 and dropping kcals a but then trying to rock doubles just did me in... At least my girl is looking out for me and making sure I do take my rest and telling me to get my ass on the treadmill and walk instead of training with her. Gonna hop in the Epsom salt bath in a few and relax 


Brick, all these bumps in the road are making your spirit stronger. Take each day as it comes and fight the battle at hand and stay positive throughout.


----------



## AtomAnt

Woke up and hit some lite bis and tris, nothing near failure, just trying to get some blood moving.  Then I walked on a an incline for a while...

Took another epsom salt and eucalyptus bath this morning and I am already feeling better.  So relaxing.

I went on a quest yesterday to find some kimchi... BOTH asian gocers by me are closed and another asian grocery stopped selling kimchi! Whenever I need help recovering, kimchi seems to help.  It kind of helps my digestion and gets me back on track


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. need a break before heavy back tomorrow.
Brick I put a like on that last post because you are listening to your body but not letting your body dictate. Rest is fine. Might help appetite as well.
Phoe really good training partners are like a needle in a haystack. Very few and far between.My w/o yesterday was really good with my old pard. 
AA get some long sleep . two benedryls and about a solid 10 hrs do you good.
Everyone have a great day... T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> No gym today. need a break before heavy back tomorrow.
> Brick I put a like on that last post because you are listening to your body but not letting your body dictate. Rest is fine. Might help appetite as well.
> Phoe really good training partners are like a needle in a haystack. Very few and far between.My w/o yesterday was really good with my old pard.
> AA get some long sleep . two benedryls and about a solid 10 hrs do you good.
> Everyone have a great day... T



10 hours is almost 3x as long as my normal night's sleep lol I usually rock a solid 4 haha


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I'd say u need to get some more sleep. I usually get a minimum of 6-8


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I'd say u need to get some more sleep. I usually get a minimum of 6-8



My girl picked me up some melatonin...she said she used to use it and it helped her sleep... worth a shot... Gonna give 3mg a try tonight


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea depending on what you're running that should work and ofcourse how much you're running. If you happen to be running tren at a higher dose you might need to double up


----------



## thebrick

Well gents, I made it happen. Felt better today, more energy. Trained back. Stamina and strength are still off and will be during this treatment I guess. There are a few friends at my gym pretty amazed I am even in there at all. I told them, if I don't, I'll go crazy.

Atom, you need more sleep than that. Melatonin works OK for me, just take it an hour or two before you want to call it a night. Crazy dreams for me on that. I like benedryl and zzQuil too. No fog for me the next AM. Sleep gets those batteries recharged for the gym.

T- get that rest day in and you will be ready to rock it tomorrow.


----------



## Alinshop

AtomAnt said:


> 10 hours is almost 3x as long as my normal night's sleep lol I usually rock a solid 4 haha



You sound a lot a like me in the sleep department. We need to get more sleep brutha.:lightbulb:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick you are an animal brutha..You training and doing your other unwanted hobby should show everyone there is no reason a person cant train ..im impressed..
Legs day.   Nothing great but ive taken up walking/ busing to the gym as forced cardio and mental clarity. But I must say the hills I walk to get to the bus are gonna skinny me out ..lol. 

Hey T. The carribean queen called and said you left this in her hotel room. Wtf ? You said it was powder sugar on your sweat pants.?


----------



## Phoe2006

Fixing to go do some legs. Hope everyone's day is a good one


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> 10 hours is almost 3x as long as my normal night's sleep lol I usually rock a solid 4 haha



LOL Check back with me when you're 52. 
Funny thing is if i'm on steady gh my sleep i s so much better and i need less sleep.. hhhmmmm   interesting..........T


----------



## turbobusa

Well one more rest day. Actually this puts me right on time.I'm busy trying to rebuild strength and size with basics.Once I'm where i feel I need to be then 
nice cycle doubled up volume and all the food i will care to ingest.My biggest concern is bring my cardio level up for heavy volume. Yet here my dumbass has yet to get rolling on the cardio.
Well tomorrow is my 10th anniversery. This is my 3rd marraige.
Have to say 3rd time was the charm. Got a good one. 
Thanks, T..............
Ag


----------



## AtomAnt

Alinshop said:


> You sound a lot a like me in the sleep department. We need to get more sleep brutha.:lightbulb:



Yeah.... It took me 27 fucking years to realize sleep is important lol



thebrick said:


> Well gents, I made it happen. Felt better today, more energy. Trained back. Stamina and strength are still off and will be during this treatment I guess. There are a few friends at my gym pretty amazed I am even in there at all. I told them, if I don't, I'll go crazy.
> 
> Atom, you need more sleep than that. Melatonin works OK for me, just take it an hour or two before you want to call it a night. Crazy dreams for me on that. I like benedryl and zzQuil too. No fog for me the next AM. Sleep gets those batteries recharged for the gym.
> 
> T- get that rest day in and you will be ready to rock it tomorrow.



Since I started doing nightly epon salt and eucalyptus soaks my sleep has improved.  It helps me calm my mind...



turbobusa said:


> LOL Check back with me when you're 52.
> Funny thing is if i'm on steady gh my sleep i s so much better and i need less sleep.. hhhmmmm   interesting..........T



Hmmm..... GH should be rolling into the picture shortly   It's time

Again, took it easy today.... walking on an incline and did some laterals and upright rows just for shits and giggles.

Starting to feel better... appetite still isn't back to normal.  Just been trying to get my kcals any way I can.  Lots and lots of shakes... getting most of my fats from coconut oil.... Literally just grabbing tablespoons of it and eating it to get enough fats in my diet lol Gotta do what you gotta do...

I haven't seen my girl all week so this weekend is going to be good... Might pop a cialis for fun


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wtf ..how did they know ?


----------



## thebrick

T- Happy Anniversary bro! Big smiles from me!
Phoe! Hope you had great b-day brother! You're a good guy.
Atom - glad you are getting some shut eye. Keep that up and the gains will continue! Give it a little time for the magic to happen.
OMG IB! I was in chemo ALL DAY today and that photo is what I needed to see with my tired-ass eyes! LMAO! Home run!

Hoping to hit guns tomorrow. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Daniel11

Rest day today.  Need to catch up on sleep


----------



## Phoe2006

Yum


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, those crawfish look gooooood! I know they were!

IB, woke up this morning thinking about that photo with a smile on my face.  T- I take it it was a very good set?    Happy anniversary bro! Finding your soulmate is one of the best things to happen!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  Thanks on the 10th atta's  !  IB you are just a giant court jester!
Dude you alaways have me cracking up. We did put the "health club" grade equipment to the test when we trained though . Funny shit!  
Brick keep on keepin on and soon this too shall pass. I'd like to drive or ride down and see you this summer.  Phoe you and I ever get to hang when I'm in tX  we will be putting the feedbag on.  Those craws be just my style. Mmm mm good. AA I guess I'' hold off on the bunny outfit and drum for the time being ... Relax a little hyper drive is not for 24/7 you maniac.
Hey wheres Mag82? Wanted to mention Phoe and Mag82 have really added 
nicely to this board . Good dudes both. Now has anyone talked to Grim?
Hope our good bud is feeling better. Hey do anyof you guys here in bricks hangout want to burn off and article for newsletter? I know one or more of ya's have some cool stuff to write about. Mag82 I was thinking about 
a fads that have come and gone and maybe come gain in our world. 
IB's bit on the lecithin got my squeaky old wheels turning.
Well i'm gonna get the back done up,here in a minute . Then i'm going 
to try and show my wife a nice 10th. Have great friday.. and weekend though i'll surely be back here soon. T...............


----------



## Phoe2006

Congrats t on 10 yrs


----------



## thebrick

Hit guns today. Not bad the day after an all day chemo. We will see what happens over the weekend. Oncologist said, listen to your body, rest when you need to, but keep moving when you can.

Its Friday brothers. Plans? Mine are to enjoy the new spring and keep smiling as much as I can. Today, my life is good and that's all that matters today.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brick I'm moving this weekend so that'll be my weekend right there


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, If I was close, I'd be right there helping. Enjoy your new home!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning . had a low key anniversery. Mama was knocked the f-- out by 9pm. daddy did his job well or i just bored her to death...lol J/K
Heading out for arm work. Had a kicking back session yesterday.
Legs monday......   Everyone have great day. Congrats on the new diggs Phoe!
Brick you said it so right . Glass is half full or full not half empty or empty .
Life is good!!!!!     T


----------



## turbobusa

Oh yeah gotta watch that Ib ! He and my wifey got on a dirty txting spree back and forth.. Did pay off though . Thanks for priming the pump tater... 
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

No we dont!!!!.. lol.. 
Guns friday right along with brick ..think my left shoulder bicep twinge is better and actually a stressed bicep as after I did  arms ive got some relief like some stretch.. Walkings going well.Forced cardio and lots a time to think In this nasty rain ..ugg
Sat.. shoulders day.. Just nice and thorough till I figure my left arm shoulder issue..
Sunday maybe tax day..prob not though..I know I owe probably ..Sunday gonna do legs ..soon will be non legs for a few weeks from a medical day so I gotta get while I can.. Heavy squat dead and lunges on tap..
Hope everyone has dry weather and sun..


----------



## turbobusa

Rest day  . Had a good arm w/o yesterday..  Hey my good friends here I just noticed Ed Coan joined today and posted in strength and power . 
Would you guys stop by that thread and give my good friend a nice welcome?
One of the best guys you'll ever meet in or out of the gym.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend! The sun is out and i'm getting my granddaughter and spending some time. As my friend brick says--- Life is good!
Thanks , T..


----------



## AtomAnt

Hoping to get back to normal tomorrow...took these today


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice work Atom..
Leg day ..Brick Im glad u swing by the NW and help out at my gym.  Thanks... at least u dont break things like your brother T. Sheesh.


----------



## thebrick

Had a good weekend in the warm sun. No training and that's OK. Going to try and hit chest after a business lunch. Going to a funeral tomorrow so no training Tuesday for sure. My wife's good friend's husband passed away after a long fight with prostate cancer. Good man. Used to work the wrestling circuit in his younger days. Hard working man that I will miss. He had a good life and a loving wife that was by his bedside constantly the last 4 months. They had 25 good years together.

Atom, you look FANTASIC! Good job!
IB- no worries on me breaking anything at the weights I am using these days! lol I'm still laughing on that pic!

It's Monday brothers! Time to start another good week in training!


----------



## Phoe2006

Well long weekend of moving and had to buy new furniture. So got a job interview tomorrow 3+ hours away but I'd be back on the road. Gotta play catch up now. 

Brick sorry to her about your wife's friends husband. 

Ib funny pic

Atom looking great brother

T for sure will go say welcome to your friend Ed. Glad you got to spend some time with your granddaughter.

Now gotta run back to the old house and get my other truck and pack it full with what remains.


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, sun and some relaxation is well deserved brother... Enjoy it

Phoe, hoping for the best with the job interview

I'm back to my roots with a DC split... But my recovery is pretty good so it's a 3 way split but I train 6 times per week... So not actually DC

Chest, shoulders and tris today

Smith incline bench rest paused 11+5+3 then some drops 
Incline fly widowmaker 

Nautilus shoulder press 11+5+3 also drop sets
Kettlebell side lateral widowmaker 

Dead skulls 14+7+3 then some drops 
Overhead tri ext widowmaker 

Nice workout and felt good to hit my groove


----------



## turbobusa

Sorry for the loss. Sounds like he LIVED life though! That is a beautiful thing.
Leg day yesterday was just right . I'm being very patient and just creeping the wts up. Today is chest and shoulders with my old training pard. Woill be good. he knows my training style very well..  Make the day YOURS and feel good doing it!   thanks, T..


----------



## thebrick

Phoe... we're pulling for you man! Hope it comes through!
Atom, good to hear you are in back in your stride!
T- sounds like a smart approach to me.  I'd be embarrassed if you saw the weights I am using these days  lol!

No travel today. The funeral is over 2 hours away and my wife thinks we should stay close to home instead of a long day. I didn't feel great yesterday and she watches me like a hawk. I'm one lucky guy. May try to hit  the gym for a few if I can.

You guys have a great Tuesday


----------



## Phoe2006

Got it now just waiting on the UA and background check. But should be good only thing that makes me nervous is a few little road bumps from the past but should be good


----------



## thebrick

Pulling for you Phoe! Positive thoughts coming your way, bro!

I did train some chest today. i was happy about that. Getting close to a little nap to recover. Man, it hits about an hour after the training these days, but it made me smile and I had a good time. Well worth it! hoping it will help my sleep tonight too. Rough one last night.

Make some noise with the iron brothers, and don't be shy!


----------



## AtomAnt

Nice to hear you got it in and are feeling good brick!

Rocked out a solid bis and back session:

Standing DB Curls 11+5+3
Hammer Curls 10+5+3
Cable Isolation curls WM
Wide Grip Pulldowns 11+5+2
Seated cable rows Sets of 15,12,10, 6 then did a drop set
Freemotion single arm pulldown WM
Seated Chest Supported row WM

Feeling good and a little beat up, like I should


----------



## Ironbuilt

Out of commission from surgury for a bit..
Keep trainin and no excuses.  Just chekn in.  Ib


----------



## thebrick

IB, take take of yourself brother. You'll bounce back in no time. Keep us posted on your progress. You are a mainstay here and we love ya.

Been out a couple days myself. Had the chemo fatigue big time Wednesday. Tried to train but it didn't work. Had chemo yesterday. It marked the halfway point of all my infusions. Not that I am counting. LOL  Next weekI get a break. Gonna see if I can make a gun show happen today.

Atom, good work and good to see
How's T doing?
Phoe, how you feeling about the interview? Been thinking about you on that.

Its Friday brothers let's kick it off!


----------



## Phoe2006

Ib get ur old ass healed up to show them youngsters how to lift.

Brick halfway congrats hopefully this will be it and back to your normal life in another month or so. My moms been doing infusions for her rheumatoid arthritis but had to come off Cuz she has a uti and they think its from her surgery a few years back that keeps causing it to flare up. She's been doing infusions for a few years so not that big if deal. Was kinda wondering about t myself haven't heard from him in a few days. Goodluck with the gun showlol

AA glad that rest helped u out. We all need a break from time to time.

T hope everything is alright

I got the job just waiting on the background check they do because of my profession. Super excited to be back in a amazing gym don't know what to do with myself sometimes so many machines. My old gym was as big as the new Ines cardio area. Only downfall is more idiots to deal with and when you're all tatted up and weigh 265-270 everyone just stares. I'm nowhere near the biggest dude in there but definitely one of em. Maybe it was comfort at the other gym coming if a blast and beginning to cruise but definitely lost a little strength now the challenge is to make the most of it and try and maintain. Plus my old lady hasn't been there to push and spot me.

Anyways about to head out to hit some shoulders/ traps hope everyone has a great day.
Thanks
P


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, that sounds great! If they stare at the new gym, give them a good stare back  lol

Hit shoulder and traps today instead. Didn't hit them last week so i was feeling guilty. Light weights and higher reps is my motto these days. Got through it. Hate this freaking fatigue. Weight is holding, but I am way softer. Saw my labs and my red blood count has dropped to a little below normal range. Never been low like that before. Counting the days to get my life back.

Its Friday brothers! Let's do this!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Fuck me I blew one of my sub's in my truck so I went to see if it was still under warranty and ofcourse it wasn't 

Get to the gym after waiting at the car audio place for a couple hours and begin my shoulder workout was feeling great they had a bad ass hammer strength military press and begin super setting with lat raise machine and my gal texts me after 30 minutes or so. Got in about 5 sets was up to 3 plates per side and working my way back down when she asks what time the cable guy was gonna be there to set up cable and internet at the house. So I decided to check the email and boom guess what it said between 3-5 pm so after taking 4 sccops of c4 I decide to cut my losses and head to the house. Not to long after I get home I get a call from there call center in India I think because they didn't speak fluent English very well. The guy says the service tech is running late 

At this point I'm fuckin pissed as all hell because I just spent 3 hours on the phone with em last weekend because I decided to save some money and set it up myself. Never again.

Thanks just needed to vent my frustrations a little
P


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe. Lmao. 
Ok brick.. you are machine thats plain great u step out and gym it.. 
ok get this. Gym sat last day for gauze , tape , elastic bandage , and sleeve so walk to bus etc. Hit gym but u know kinda sore at all stitches location..
Left it all on over night ,this sunday I had enuf started yardin on the setup no sizzors got vigorous and had to yank at inner thigh on tape well stiches came with it and i spent the day in on call dr er area of surgury pavillon  for a restitch. Lol. Bloody hell   
Phoes fault...
Monday back day.  Full tilt.. keep it up fellas..thks ib.


----------



## Phoe2006

Don't be blaming all this on me


----------



## turbobusa

Hey sorry I got scarce last half of last week.Glad to see all of you. 
honestly besides a bunch of hectic circunstances I really fell into some major depression for a few days. Not sure why. Multiple factors. I know one that
I should not let wear me down but does at times. Most of you now i live in a 
super violent area of the city.The damn police copter is over my house/hood at least 35-50 hrs a week . Sad thing is that is no exageration. my wife tunes it out . i try to but that thing starts in the afternoon and you hear it at midnight 1-2 -3 in the morning almost every night. The shooting is picking up because it's finally warming up.Just tiring feeling fear for my loved ones hoping they are not in right place wrong time.I just let it get the best of me and kind of shut down for a sec. Ok nuff gripeing. getting ready to go hit legs with a vengence.
The tryed and true cure for the blues --- iron.,  Love you guys. T


----------



## MattG

turbobusa said:


> Hey sorry I got scarce last half of last week.Glad to see all of you.
> honestly besides a bunch of hectic circunstances I really fell into some major depression for a few days. Not sure why. Multiple factors. I know one that
> I should not let wear me down but does at times. Most of you now i live in a
> super violent area of the city.The damn police copter is over my house/hood at least 35-50 hrs a week . Sad thing is that is no exageration. my wife tunes it out . i try to but that thing starts in the afternoon and you hear it at midnight 1-2 -3 in the morning almost every night. The shooting is picking up because it's finally warming up.Just tiring feeling fear for my loved ones hoping they are not in right place wrong time.I just let it get the best of me and kind of shut down for a sec. Ok nuff gripeing. getting ready to go hit legs with a vengence.
> The tryed and true cure for the blues --- iron.,  Love you guys. T



Damn bro, that's rough. I know it's easier said than done, but why not move away from all that BS? Too many ties or something? Move out into the sticks, you can find places for low rent. Fresh air and no violence. Don't spend the rest of your life being miserable brother!


----------



## Phoe2006

T hope shit gets better for you. I know you've been considering it for a while now to move closer to some of your FAM. Thus just gives you more of a reason. Every big city has its problems even the suburbs. 

Fixing to go hit arms in a little bit. Still no word about the job, but I need it to hurry up. Ready to get back to work after almost 4 months


----------



## thebrick

Hang in there T. You still got moving plans right? Life is too short brother. It ain't you, just take of you and your family first. We can't change the world. You are a good man and you deserve better times. Make that happen if you can.

IB - dang, I could have sewn that up for you, but I think I am too far away. My pricing is waaayy cheaper than the ER too. I just don't allow any squirming on the table when I stitch it all up   I do hand out a shot of whisky and a stick to bite down on before.

Phoe, good news is coming soon. I can feel it.

Hit some chest today. That's about all I can say about it. Fatigue is getting old. Keeping my eye on the end of this treatment


----------



## AtomAnt

The end is is sight Brick... the light at the end of the tunnel is approaching...

My appetite finally felt better today, which was a huge relief.  I am also training at night now.  I just need a little more sleep in the AM my evening training has been more productive.

Today was chest, shoulders of tris
Flat Nautilus Chest press 2 sets of 12 and 2 sets of 10
Incline DB Bench 11+4+2RP
Incline DB Fly widowmaker
Seated DB Shoulder Press 14+7+3RP
DB Upright Row 13+6+3RP
Side lateral widowmaker
Weighted Dips 11+4+2RP
Lying DB Extensions 13+6+3RP
Overhead Extension Widowmaker 

Great workout and felt completely taxed at the end.... I know I did my job


----------



## AtomAnt

Hit another solid session tonight... Bis, forearms and back
Incline DB Curls (20-30RP) 13+6+3 then drop sets doing 3RP
Pinwheel curls (15-20RP) 10+4+2 then one drop
Nautilus Pulldown (15-20RP) 10+4+2 one drop and 3 RP then another drop
Rack Deads 1x8, 2x5
Seated Cable isolation curls widowmaker
Freemotion pulldown widowmaker
Chest supported row widowmaker

Already feel the DOMS... love it.... get it brothers


----------



## Phoe2006

I hit legs today feels good to be back in a gym with a squat rack.


----------



## turbobusa

Squatted monday. Just a easy light day. missed to day as wife got her shoulder surgery this morning. She is here at home on a ice machine jacked up on pain meds. Might be able to get out tomorrw for chest and shoulders.
Thanks all  ..     and thanks IB for the panic chill....  T


----------



## turbobusa

Heading out for chest and shoulders in a min. IB at doc . wife resting comfortably as she can. I fucked around and sounded abrupt this morning and made her cry. 
I felt terrible but fixed it with some sweetness. din't even know I did it. 
Might partly be post anasthesia. Gonna go get wjhat i need . 
Check back here later.. T


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest day today still trying to get the ol lady to go she's preggers and tells me what's the point, I'm fat, etc. On the positive note she goes to the Dr next Wednesday and she night be a full month longer than we thought cuz her symptoms are telling her she's longer along like sore boobs, bigger boobs, her period for January was all weird, she is also complaining about how she can feel her insides growing, an her morning sickness is getting worse. 

Still trying to not get to excited like last time cuz I don't wanna get devastated again. But in thinking she might already be into her second trimester which would take her out of the first and then I can be excited. First being the most likely to lose a child. 

Also it appears I have the jib just waiting for the final paperwork to be drawn up so I can start.

Let's do this and kill that iron today
Thanks
P


----------



## thebrick

T- sorry to hear about that rough patch. Better times are very close. Wishing your wife a speedy recovery. Those first few days are the toughest. Might be time to surprise her with a little something to show you care. Been there myself more than one time  

Phoe! Didn't know about the news! Congratulations brother!! My gut tells me everything will be just fine!… and my gut feeling is usually 98% spot on right! Congrats on that job too. Makes me smile to hear that! Sounds like good stuff happening your way.

Did some yardwork outside today. Perfect weather here in Brickville. Got my gym clothes on to head out the door and just flat ran out of energy. Seems I only have so much to use every day so I gotta pick and choose. Got news yesterday I have another UTI, so I am on more freakin' antibiotics. So here I am drinking a coffee and counting down the weeks.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks brick. Had a great chest workout funny how fast you lose strength when coming off high gear doses and just run a cruise cycle it appears I'll be cruising til the babies born. Only enough room for one hormonal crazy in the house lol. Really hoping your guts right. You're on the home stretch brother with your treatment. My mom had been getting a lot of uti's when getting her infusion for rheumatoid arthritis. Stay strong hell you should be down to around 4-5 weeks left of these treatments huh? 

We're also keeping the pregnancy quiet for the time being til we get through the first trimester and into the clear. She's been a pain in the ass that's for sure. Just trying every other way to get her in the gym. She's supposed to be going tonight so we'll see.

Funny thing is when I stopped partying and drinking and facing my problems head on stuff is finally starting to go right. Working out has become my drug and I can't believe I never realized this before. Hell other than a beer or 2 haven't had more than that in a few months except on my birthday. And my bodies starting to change guts gone down in size drastically.

T I agree with brick go do something out of the blue and nice for her like flowers and chocolate or something. Show her u care and do something to show her.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ah shit.  Brick that crap needs to stay the hell away..  so get this ..I went to Dr for a simple removal of 17 tiny stitches but ive got swelling and some calf warmth also so my great news ..I got some infection inside my body causing me havoc..so ..too sore to pull out stitches and now antibiotics for 7 days . Ugg. 
Phoe good news on the new job ..just be glad u arent personally preggo..not an easy job. So ease up.lol.
T.. id slap u ..gotta text her now to ask permission to do so for her.. wth..lol 
No training enthusiasm for me so make sure you toss an extra 10 on for me..  
We all gotta heal up ..summers soon..


----------



## AtomAnt

Fucking A Brick! Tell that shit to got away... And IB, stop being a little bitch, who gets stitches? Just use some super glue and duct tape.  Phoe hope everything stays chill at home.  I'm sure the pregnancy brings a lot of stress so try to do something together that allows you both to unwind a bit...

Holy fuck was today's session a doozey!!!!  Short but intense as all hell
Free motion calfs 3 sets of DC style calf presses pyramiding heavier
Seated calfs 2 sets DC style
Seated Leg Curls 2 rest pause sets both in the 15-20 RP range
Squats 1 set of 10 and 3 deep and heavy sets of 6
Leg Press 1 set of 12, 1 set of 10 then 1 widowmaker and then did drops down the stack and then rested for about 15 seconds and did a few static reps. Dead fucking tired.

I got into my car and couldn't drive because my legs were shaking too bad lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Had to post this... I took a shit and couldn't get up. Right now I'm lying on my bed because my legs won't work and keep locking up on me lol these are the moments that you cherish forever haha


----------



## turbobusa

Thats funny as hell AA. Ib get better . No gym today . had to drive a few family members to work and have my grandaughter here as well.
Wife is resting . Took off her bandages and put fresh stuff on.
I hate not getting to train. Might get to go tomorrow. we'll see. All have great day.Oh yeah suppose to snow here monday.... T


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day today


----------



## thebrick

Feeling decent today and hit back. It was pretty decent! Deads, t-bars, pull downs. Actually had a little pump going. Woohoo!


----------



## turbobusa

thebrick said:


> Feeling decent today and hit back. It was pretty decent! Deads, t-bars, pull downs. Actually had a little pump going. Woohoo!



Mr. MOJO RISING!!,.  Cool brick! I'm getting motivated by your tenacity!  Look out guys Dads home ! Just cool stuff..
Ok I get to sneak out for a couple hours. I think I will do a whole uper body wo/o just to not so much gap time between seesions. 
Hopefully be full tilt by mondays leg day. Fairly soon i will be switching up to 2x week per body part. hope ya had a good back day phoe. 
AA hows easing down on the pot coming along?  IB keep mending up brother. Good times just over the horizon. promise.   Have a great day 
my brethren.... T


----------



## Phoe2006

Well got some good news about the job but still kinda worried tell I'm actually there in person so let's keep the hope up. I was also worried about testing but he told me not to worry they're gonna go over a pretest before I test just to make sure I'm good. 

Didn't end up hitting back yesterday but fixing to head out in a few then heading to pick up my future step son early from school and go watch sabatoge with Arnold in it. 

Brick the end is near 

Ib I know your old ass is OK 

T glad you're back hope your wife's doing well.


----------



## thebrick

Still feeling good about this Phoe. Good stuff happens to good people. And that would be you.
Atom!  hahaha! Mission accomplished! 
T, IB, you guys have a great one too

Hoping to train guns later, having a good week, need to get a couple things done first.


----------



## turbobusa

Going in for some back work and ??? Have a great day. it's sunny and suppose to hit 75 today. Have a great day. T


----------



## thebrick

Hit some shoulders and traps today while the wife was in zumba. I've gained a few pounds. I'm on a roll....

OK, let's all enjoy the nice weekend weather!


----------



## Phoe2006

What's up brothers got legs today and got the job start Wednesday so y'all might not here from me that much for a week or two


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, that is AWESOME to hear!

Sorry I've been MIA for a while guys.... Had my mom down to visit this weekend.  It was nice seeing her as we haven't hung out in a while. She is in the cardiology field and was checking over me and said the reason I keep feeling like shit is likely an electrolyte imbalance and dehydration.  Thus, why I feel better later in the day after I drink water. Of course we would need blood work to check this out, but she tends to know stuff like that pretty good. 

My blood pressure is good though, 104/66.... I noticed taking C4 also makes me feel ill, as my resting heart rate jumps to over 100BPM. 

So no more pre-w/o for me


----------



## turbobusa

GOOD MORNING!  Ok about to train legs . Trying out new partner fresh out of the joint. Lets see what he's got. Hopeful for a good training bud. 
Check back later have a great day.. T...


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> What's up brothers got legs today and got the job start Wednesday so y'all might not here from me that much for a week or two



Congrats Man! If you need anything posted on your behalf, text me...

Thought I would post this so you gyts can see my progress..


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone checking in this AM! 

Planning on a chest workout after lunch. Feeling pretty good today. I'm going to go for it until my next chemo this Thursday.. 

Atom, drink that water all day long. I don't have to say, its way underrated and often overlooked. I have to remind myself… hydrate. I always drink a big glass as soon as I get up. Help those kidneys flush those toxins out.

Lets kick this off, its Monday!


----------



## AtomAnt

Feeling much better now Brick... 2+ gallons in me today.  I didn't even piss until after I drank about 1.25 gallons. Subsequently, I felt much better training this evening. 

Flat Nautilus Bench 2 rest pause set 12+5+3 and 10+4+2
Incline Hex Press 13+5+3 then some drops
Flat Db Fly widowmaker
DB Shoulder Press 2 rest-pause sets 13+6+3 then 11+4+2
Side Lateral DB raise widowmaker
Triceps Dips 2 rest pause sets 12+5+3 and 10+4+2
Seated Triceps Ext widowmaker with drops
Overhead triceps Ext widowmaker


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear you feel better Atom! Sounds like you were dehydrated. I try to keep enough water in me so my pee is almost clear.

Hit some back today. I had to push myself out the door today, but once I was done, I was glad I did train!


----------



## Phoe2006

Last day in town for a while actually heading out tonight OMW to training did I mention I hate training its all the same from company to company had an excellent chest calf workout today. Just like I said I'll be available if needed but will be super busy for the next few days.... Weeks.... 
Thanks for the support brothers
P


----------



## Ironbuilt

Chekn in with insomnia from dam antibiotics that have made me ill .weak, achy and zero appetite. In other words they suck so I quit taking them and will wing it. 
Phoe u answer when I text.. bros before job ..lol 
Brick how you feeling and hope all is as good as can be. .
T u need a personal assistant. The one u have is busted up she needs rest..


----------



## AtomAnt

For sure Brick, it was definite dehydration.... lesson learned.

Phoe, good luck on the start and if you need something, text or what not.  

Get your ass together IB lol 

Ok well last night a badass session....
Incline DB Curls 2 full rest pause sets with 2 min rest between and then one drop 
Hammer Curls 2 full rest pause sets as above
Wide Pulldowns 2 full rest pause sets and then a rest pause drop set
BB Rows 2 sets of 10 then 4 sets of 6

Super set of the next two : Seated Cable concentration curls 1 widowmaker then one widowmaker drop set
Wide Free motion 1 arm pulldown 1 widowmaker and 1 widowmaker drop set

Seated Chest supported Rows 1 rest pause set then one widowmaker drop set

Superset of the next two: Weighted hyperextensions 4 sets
Ab hip raises 4 sets


----------



## turbobusa

Hey everyone is coming back into the fold! Congrats to Phoe!
Does this mean i wont be able to put the feedbags on with you when I;m in TX this summer/?Had a decent chest w/o yesterday. rest today. I'm gonna be Doozy hunting myself thursday AA... IB do I need to little miss V on a plane to come treat the light switch as if a snake bite occurred? 
Who-s ready to play with Nootropics ? I am . What I am playing with what? 
Who is what? What are we talking about? huh? I uh ok.  On the real I would like to sharpen the sludge bucket a bit to regain focus and better assimilate info.
Everyone have a great day.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Hey everyone is coming back into the fold! Congrats to Phoe!
> Does this mean i wont be able to put the feedbags on with you when I;m in TX this summer/?Had a decent chest w/o yesterday. rest today. I'm gonna be Doozy hunting myself thursday AA... IB do I need to little miss V on a plane to come treat the light switch as if a snake bite occurred?
> Who-s ready to play with Nootropics ? I am . What I am playing with what?
> Who is what? What are we talking about? huh? I uh ok.  On the real I would like to sharpen the sludge bucket a bit to regain focus and better assimilate info.
> Everyone have a great day.. T



If you are trying some Nootropics, I would be very interested in hearing your experiences.  They had my interest for a while but I have never used them


----------



## Phoe2006

Healthy 10 week old baby


----------



## MattG

You and your lady should go to one of those 3d/4d ultrasound places in a few months bro, its awesome! Me and my wife did that. She layed down in a big bed and the ultrasound was in more detail on a 80" flatscreen with more sound. They record it on a dvd and can put a soundclip of the heartbeat in a stuffed animal. The mrs loved it! Ive actually been in school for 4 years to be an ultrasoumd tech...but yeah check that out, think $150. Congrats on the health baby bro!


----------



## thebrick

IB! Get better bro! You will soon. Hang in there!
Atom, glad you feel better. Water is a cheap fix. The nectar of the gods.
I wanna hear about those as well T! Keep us posted
Phoe, that picture is music to my eyes. Good to see that and for this to happen for you both!

I'm going to take the day off from training. Had 2 good ones in a row and I'm feeling a bit depleted today. Slept like a rock. Passed out on the sofa at 8:30, wife woke me up to come to bed and I didn't budge until 6:00. Chemo all day tomorrow. Blah! Or I should say, if it kills all this shit, GOOD! Counting the weeks down to get this phase behind me.


----------



## AtomAnt

CONGRATS PHOE!!!!!!!




thebrick said:


> IB! Get better bro! You will soon. Hang in there!
> Atom, glad you feel better. Water is a cheap fix. The nectar of the gods.
> I wanna hear about those as well T! Keep us posted
> Phoe, that picture is music to my eyes. Good to see that and for this to happen for you both!
> 
> I'm going to take the day off from training. Had 2 good ones in a row and I'm feeling a bit depleted today. Slept like a rock. Passed out on the sofa at 8:30, wife woke me up to come to bed and I didn't budge until 6:00. Chemo all day tomorrow. Blah! Or I should say, if it kills all this shit, GOOD! Counting the weeks down to get this phase behind me.



It'll be over soon Brick!! But nectar of the gods... that would be Tren


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks guys I'm truly blessed to have everything going so well for me in my life. Sucks cuz I'm not gonna be in the gym til maybe Friday but I'm back to making money and supporting our growing family I might try and make it tomorrow if I am not as tired didn't get to the hotel and in bed til after 1 last night and a very busy and exciting day today


----------



## AtomAnt

Career needs to take precedence here Phoe.... You'll be back.

Had myself a nice leg session last night (S/S = superset pairing):

S/S Leg press Calf Press 4 sets done DC style
S/S Leg Press 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 8

Seated leg Curls 2 rest Pause set first was 12+5+3

Squats 4 sets 15, 10, 6, 6

Jefferson Deadlifts 4 sets of 12

Different leg press 2 sets 12 and 8 then a widowmaker drop set

Very happy with that session and I am feeling it today


----------



## turbobusa

Running late!   Back training. check back here later.


----------



## AtomAnt

Man, I am stringing out some killer workouts! Chest, shoulders and tris last night

Nautilus Press (20-25rp) 12+6+3 then did another RP set done with the atomic drop sets
Flat DB Bench (15-20RP) 10+4+2 did 2 total RP gorups
Incline DB Fly WM
Behind the Neck Smith Shoulder press (20-25RP) 12+6+3 did two total TP groups
Smith Upright Row (15-20RP) 9+4+2
Side Lateral WM
Smith Close Grip Bench (20-25RP) 12+6+3
DB Triceps Ext (20-30RP) 14+6+3
Overhead triceps Ext WM

Heading up to the fiance's family's for the weekend and we'll be training at gym up there tonight

I'm thinking abotu starting a log here going into my contest...


----------



## turbobusa

Back did not happen as i chose to wait for my partner that could not train yesterday. now he isnt answering his phone. I'm going doozy hunting regardless.
T


----------



## thebrick

Gonna try to hit guns later. Feeling a bit icky after chemo yesterday. Woke up with a bad-ass metallic taste in my mouth too. I'm on the home stretch and my doctor said I looked great and I didn't even look like a person having chemo! Labs are looking good too. Blood count is a tad low, and blood sugar is high from the nausea meds (steroids), but nothing to worry about at all she said. Made my day.

Phoe, TCB first, those weights will be ready when you are. Looking forward to your return.

Atom, I betcha  the hydration is helping your workouts!
T-if I was up there I would hit back with you! …course my level of lifting is down right now   LOL!

Good to see everyone here! …and have a great Friday!!


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm back heading home for the weekend rocked arms yesterday had to pay 10$ but whatever. Head out of town again Monday that'll be easily am 18 hour day with travel etc. Going to church Sunday been way to long and I really enjoy one church others just don't do it for me. Been a busy few months but wouldn't trade it for the world bought a house, baby on the way, got the job I wanted. Feeling really blessed and super excited to be off this weekend. 

Happy Easter brothers from my family to yours
P


----------



## turbobusa

Decent back wrk yesterday.. Arms .........leaving now.. have  great day..
T


----------



## AtomAnt

Traveling but keeping my progress going...


----------



## MattG

Shredded to the max Atom!


----------



## turbobusa

AA cool ...   Happy easter ...  Gym tomorrow.   T


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you are RIPPED! Impressive!

Planning on picking up my workouts tomorrow.


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for the usual monday morning Coan and crew leg w/o.
T


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from a chest workout... went pretty darn good for an old guy on chemo…  LOL. Maybe a couple days off did me good. Shoulder was feeling better today. Makes all the difference! Left with a smile on my face and feeling good.

Good to see everyone here.
How's IB healing these days?


----------



## srd1

thebrick said:


> Just back in from a chest workout... went pretty darn good for an old guy on chemo…  LOL. Maybe a couple days off did me good. Shoulder was feeling better today. Makes all the difference! Left with a smile on my face and feeling



:headbang:


----------



## AtomAnt

Now that is what I like to hear brick! 

I had today off so made it an all out onslaught...
H/S Inc Chest (15-20RP) 11+5+3 then did another RP set an then drops
Low Incline DB bench (15-20RP) 10+5+2 did a second RP set and did drops after that as well
Incline Db fly widowmaker
Nautilus Shoulder Press (20-30RP) 13+6+3 and did another RP drop set
Upright Row (15-20RP) 11+5+3 and then did a second RP set
Side lateral widowmaker
Dead skulls (20-25RP) 12+6+3 with one drop after and another RP set like that
Seated cable triceps extensions (20-30RP) 14+6+3 and then did drops down the stack.  repeated that for another set
Overhead triceps Ext Widowmaker drop set down the stack

I then had my post workout shake and carbs and stretched.  Then it was time for the stepmill to work on the glutes... hit that for 20 minutes squeezing the glutes

Some pics from today...


----------



## Phoe2006

Long day been up since 5:30 this morning and won't be to my final destination til around midnight. AA looking fuckin ridiculously lean

Brick dude you're constantly amazing me. The end is so close now brother. I don't know many people that could've gone through what u been through and stay so positive and whooped thus cancers ass. Look forward to working out with you t and ib one day. 

Back to driving check in tomorrow.
P


----------



## kubes

Atom you look great! Great to see everyone still hitting it hard. I will be back posting soon brothers


----------



## Phoe2006

Wondering where you've been Jim


----------



## thebrick

Atom, your conditioning is inspiring! Great job!

Phoe, thank you. I'm just trying to get through this in a way that works for me. I still have some tuff moments mood-wise, but I'm OK. It would be an honor to train with you one day.

Jim, glad you dropped in!

Hoping to hit back later. Had a rough night sleeping. Maybe some deads and t-bars will cure that problem for this night's rest.

Let's do this brothers! have a great one!


----------



## kubes

Chest and tri's today

Hammer strength bench 5x12 last set drop sets stripping weight off each set to failure. super set dips

incline dumbbell presses 5 x 12 super set skull crushers

dumbbell fly's 5 x 12 super set tri push downs  

35 minutes cardio and done !!


----------



## AtomAnt

How'd that back session go Brick? You feel good enough to get it in?

Well, I booked my hotel for May 30... gonna try to shoot for that show.

Last night I did some back and bis...
Incline Db curls (15-20RP) 11+5+2 (did two RP sets - second uses drops)
Hammer Curls (15-20RP) 12+5+3 (did two RP sets - second uses drops)
Neutral Grip Lat Pulldowns 2 RP drop sets first 10+5+3
BB Bent Rows 6 sets: 2x10, 2x8, 2x5
Free Motion Wide pulldown one RP drop set and one WM
Seated chest supported row one RP drop set and one WM

Did 20 minutes on the step mill after... Damn do i hate that thing.


----------



## thebrick

Didn't train yesterday Atom. Fatigue had me down big time. I did train back today but it wasn't much at all. Really had to push to do anything. Rough couple of days for me here in Brick-town. Hoping for better times this summer. Counting down the weeks for this chemo to be done. Its getting  a little old brothers.

Missing T and IB here. Hope all is well.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Didn't train yesterday Atom. Fatigue had me down big time. I did train back today but it wasn't much at all. Really had to push to do anything. Rough couple of days for me here in Brick-town. Hoping for better times this summer. Counting down the weeks for this chemo to be done. Its getting  a little old brothers.
> 
> Missing T and IB here. Hope all is well.



How many more weeks do you have to go?  It escapes me...

Had to improvise my leg session last night because the gym was insanely packed....

Seated calf raises 2 sets DC style
SS - Leg Press toe press 4 sets DC style
SS - Leg press 4 sets starting at 12 reps and working heavier

Russian Knee curls (15-20RP) 2 sets 11+5+3 No drop sets here as it can get dangerous

Smith Squats 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6 then one WM

Smith SLDLs 5 sets of 8-10 getting a good squeeze and slow eccentric

Leg press 2 heavy sets or 10 and 8 then one WM drop set down the stack

Leg Extension drop set starting with a weight I could get for 15 reps and went all the way down dropping by 10 lbs then resting 15 sec, going again...etc.

Great workout despite not doing some of the things I wanted but I felt like I hit what I had to.

Where's the crew at?


----------



## Phoe2006

Been working 14 hour days and not getting a lot of sleep. Hoping to get back in the gym tonight. We'll see about that later. 

Might not be with this company long. My past with this company has creeped up on me because I failed a drug test last August for a prescription med that I had a legitimate script for. Now they're trying to say I falsified a document from the hospital. Fuckin wow. It has nothing to do with the drug test anymore. It has all to do with me being able to speak my mind and not allow management to push me around. Do me a favor and say a little prayer or something cuz I am really enjoying my new job. Its the same company just different divisions and the division manager from this division is trying to keep me. I've been a ball of stress since I got the phone call yesterday. Still working and trying to keep my mind busy but in need of a good workout just don't wanna blow any more money bills are coming due and I'll need every penny I've got. 

Hope everyone else is having a better week then I.

Keep up hitting that iron wish I could and hopefully I will be tonight. 
Thanks
P


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, I hate to hear that. This will pass and I am pulling for you. Its gonna land in a good place. Have the faith and smile. Sending good mojo you way brother!!!

Headed out to infusion in a few. Middle of May can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks brick I need that


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe, I hated reading that brother... but try to center yourself and take a step back.  Sometimes we have to swallow out pride and play the corporate game for a bit until we can seize our opportunity. Be cooperative but don't be a squid and do what is best for you and your family.  Don't lose your cool and work with those above you to assure them you'll be the performer they expect.  Try to connect with your prescribing physician and show them you are in the good.

Thoughts and prayers are with you that everything will be fine.


----------



## Phoe2006

Its all taken care of just playing the waiting game. My manager wants to keep me and probably from what I've heard is gonna fight for me but in the end he has to do what he's told by corporate so we'll know soon. I go bills coming due as well as a pregnant woman I've gotta get insurance for. But out here we're not hovered over like the last place and its much nicer. Anyways hoping to get a good workout in tonight to lighten the load and take it out on some weights.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh man guys. I have had a stint of bad luck..lol. 
Came down with flu/ hoping not pneumonia also but will find out tomorrow. Coughing so hard for days, zero sleep, fever, no appetite, cant even function ..im on slow mend I think but lung rumbling is still happening. But im good just know now a flu shot every year may help 
Glad to hear the news Brick and happy to see everyone is still at it ..Atom dont get any more ripped or u may have to shop at kids are us..lol.knew u missed me too..
Stay tuned guys . Ill be back !  Happy late easter!.

Brick I got the pizza when u come.  Roslyn Wa .where they filmed tv show Northern Exposure .1889 the brick was built. Cool place so I had to stop..lol.


----------



## kubes

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh man guys. I have had a stint of bad luck..lol.
> Came down with flu/ hoping not pneumonia also but will find out tomorrow. Coughing so hard for days, zero sleep, fever, no appetite, cant even function ..im on slow mend I think but lung rumbling is still happening. But im good just know now a flu shot every year may help
> Glad to hear the news Brick and happy to see everyone is still at it ..Atom dont get any more ripped or u may have to shop at kids are us..lol.knew u missed me too..
> Stay tuned guys . Ill be back !  Happy late easter!.
> 
> Brick I got the pizza when u come.  Roslyn Wa .where they filmed tv show Northern Exposure .1889 the brick was built. Cool place so I had to stop..lol.



Hope you get feeling better brother. Took the day off to rest but looking forward to shoulder day tomorrow!


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, I really like Atom's advice. Couldn't have said it better myself.  Hang in there. You will be fine. You have your manager at your back. Thats a huge plus. Smile and play the corporate song and dance. Its always something.

IB, good to see you drop in. Get better and back on track. Love that Brick bar. Had me smiling this AM. Much needed. Been a rough few days. Going to try to train later brothers.


----------



## AtomAnt

I did miss you, you fucker IB! 

I enjoy the process of prepping... there is something satisfying about enduring this.

Carbs were a little lower yesterday and it was hard to get the pump I wanted... I've been starting all of my chest session with some kind of machine press.  I get a deep stretch and focus on the contraction and then do RP sets.  It just seems to help activate my chest and get my shoulder girdle loose.

Incline H/S Press 2 RP sets 10+5+3
Smith Incline Bench 2 RP sets second was a drop set 
Incline Fly WM
DB Shoulder Press 2 RP sets 14+7+3
Side Lateral WM drop set
Decline CG Smith Bench 2 RP sets, last one was a drop set
Overhead Tri Ext WM drop set

Had my PWO grub, stretched and then hit 25minutes on the stepmill

Happy friday everyone! Make the most of the day, time is precious and a moment lost can never be replaced


----------



## Phoe2006

Well I finally got a decent workout in and my chest is feeling pretty sore today. I know I can't do anything at this point but just hope everything goes in my favor.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Awesome guys.. im thinking a sunday restart at the gym . Finally some sleep and if congestion is down after washing germy  bed clothes and self ill be happy.. Brick you always seem to amaze me in strength and when I feel whoa is me I step back and say what would Brick do and say no pussy here..get my ass going.   Great weekend guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Just checking in, and thread's amazing as I expected! 
Off today, hitting some chest and tris tomorrow and some calves.
Was talking to big t. about hitting a bodypart twice a week and we agreed that sometimes, you really need that to start adding some size and density to the muscle.  So, been doing just that (schedule willing) and I'm enjoying it.  Two different workouts for quads/hams, back/bis/delts and chest/tris and it's paying off nicely.  Weight/strength are up, fat loss is great (zero cardio - yep!), and couldn't be happier.
Hit it hard guys - for brick, for yourselves.  Don't waste today, it's only here once.
Grim


----------



## Tone

Today's workout is for pecs, tris and delts with some legs. Squats, flat bench press, db fly, dips, arnold press, standing calf raises and to finish it off drop sets of wide grip bench press. No options for any machines where I am (offshore on a barge), but we make do just as well!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning.  Well my last w/o was monday leg day. As some of you know i have a lot of upper body injuries from a m/c accident. Anyway had a nice squat day, Nothing heavy . slowly worked up to low 400's for some 3-5 
reps then back down to my 5x10s down sets. Being really careful and just easing up about 20lbs per workout. When I squat it is very difficult to let go of te bar after I rack it. My left arm goes dead from some prior nerve damage. 
Well by monday nite i could hardly move my arm . Fucked my whole week. 
Shit happen so i'll be back on monday. Trying to be patient and injury free.
At my age not a muscle strength problem it's all structual.
Happy birthday today to a best friend.. 49 with a bullet... 
catch up with you guys soon. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Just wanted to post some pics


----------



## MattG

Legs look badass bro!


----------



## Phoe2006

AA you're looking fuckin awesome


----------



## thebrick

Tone - glad you dropped in! Training Monday?
T- you nailed it. Joint issue control is my biggest training issue as I have aged. But hey! We are still pushing the iron! What's that saying one more time? Getting older ain't for pussies?  lol
Atom - you are there brother! Dang!

I did hit some shoulders and traps today. Slept well last night and that makes all the difference. Had a good session too. May try guns tomorrow to try and catch up!

Enjoy the weekend brothers!


----------



## Tone

thebrick - glad to be here. I enjoy writing my training down, even though I know no one here, I feel more accountable for how my workout goes when sharing.

Later today, Sunday, is back, glutes, bis, traps and hams. Starting with 3 sets of pull ups (different grip each time and first will be wide grip with pause at the top), then deadlift (working up to 3 rep max), t-bar rows (using rope to lift BB with), 2 sets of chins then some light SLDL.

This is one of my favorite days, love deadlifts.

Since I'm new I'll post my stats often.
25 years old with 1.5 years training
5'9"
180lbs @ 12%BF
max bench 225x3 (done yesterday)
squat 275
deadlift 345


----------



## thebrick

Tone, good deal. Keep us posted on the training, that's why we're here. To support each other, have some fun and shoot the sh*t  with brothers that walk the walk :headbang:

You got my vote when you say you love deads. Me too. Always did… right out of the gate and all these years later, I'm STILL doing them. I think they are one of the best for overall power AND mass/ thickness. You have many years to grow ahead of you.

Welcome bro!


----------



## turbobusa

Thanks Brick . AA freakin wheelsomatic!!! Cool ...  
Hoping our beloved IB on upswing.. Phoe hows the new gig? Not sure if you started yet. Grim repper has been scarce as of late . Hope all is well.  
Monday is gonna be fun day  legs. big change up in my routine coming this week. 
Everyone have great day..........................................T


----------



## turbobusa

impatience


----------



## AtomAnt

Welcome to the thread tone! This thread is much more than training for us... It's our little way if sharing our lives and keeping a positive community of support when needed and to share in our accomplishments... 

Have fun brother

Edit: thanks guys... Just trying to improve every day


----------



## Phoe2006

Well watched the ufc fight last night had a few beers and ate 20 wings(I don't drink much anymore and a good buzz going). Today slept in til 11 or so which was really needed and nice. Got up and went and hut shoulders and traps. Hell spent like 2 ½ hours at the gym. Hope everyone's having a good day know more about my job tomorrow been not trying to let it bother me.


----------



## thebrick

Sounds just fine to me Phoe. Sometimes you just gotta cut loose and and have a little fun. I'm pulling for you up here in Bricktown. Keep positive!

I have not trained since Saturday. Now, I have a nice full-blown cold, so I may stay home and nurse this thing today. Wife had it last week so I guess its not unexpected. Not feeling 100% at all. Spent a big part of Sunday laying on the sofa. I did get the grass cut so it wasn't a total wash-out.

You guys do an extra rep for me today.


----------



## Tone

Thanks AtomAnt, and those are some badass quads.

Sucks about the cold brick, more importantly 2 missed days!

Last workout went well, did my chins on rope which was awesome.

Today it'll be front squats, OH press (going to try lighter weight over more reps and sets like 20x5sets after warmup), lateral and forward db raises for delts.

Excited! I know the change will bring the good soreness!


----------



## Tone

Thanks AtomAnt, and those are some badass quads.

Sucks about the cold brick, more importantly 2 missed days!

Last workout went well, did my chins on rope which was awesome.

Today it'll be front squats, OH press (going to try lighter weight over more reps and sets like 20x5sets after warmup), lateral and forward db raises for delts.

Excited! I know the change will bring the good soreness!


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for legs  in a minute. Brick get better . Phoe dont fret. all will be well. 
AA well shit you are on it!  IB get well very soon. you are really missed here my friend. Tone   welcome ! this is a favorite part of my daily routine. these
guys have got me through many tough times. real and true blue guys right here.
Glad to see you here . Hey food for thought Tone. When you front squat tonight take a sec and think about my buds recent 800lb raw front squat. That one eevn boggles my old ass seen it all mind . 800lb front squat shhhheeeeeit!./
Have great morning!Hopefuuly i'm puking in about 90 minutes. lol , T.


----------



## turbobusa

Oh yeah missing seeing Big W here . Grim hope you are all good on your end. T


----------



## Phoe2006

Yep just sitting here waiting on them to call me and tell me if I get to stay or try to get another job. Know more soon. I'd love to go hit the gym but if they call and tell me I need to get to work then I'm shit outta luck. Know more soon. Thanks everyone but its hard to stay calm when you don't know if you've still got a job.


----------



## Phoe2006

Welcome tone great group of guys here


----------



## Phoe2006

Just got let go fuck me right. But my manager likes me and hooked me up with another company to get hired on at. Got an interview in the morning probably waiting to them to get back to me. Now I need to workout but gonna wait til tonight til txpipeliner88 gets off and probably go kill my arms but his worse lol.


----------



## txpipeliner88

Damn bro sorry to hear that


----------



## txpipeliner88

We will kill it this evening and then tomorrow start fresh


----------



## AtomAnt

SHIT! I'm sorry to hear Phoe.... Hopefully things pan out with the interview at the new company.

Been leaning out nicely here and can't wait to hit the stage! Every day I get more and more excited


----------



## Phoe2006

Its hard but things are falling into place with this other job. Just stressful with a child in the way and I need insurance ASAP. But its all good days getting better thanks everyone for there concerns and brick you know exactly how to make my day so much brighter thanks brother. Can't wait to kill some weights tonight just ate all grass fed steak burrito yum. It was freakishly big to say the least.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, hang tight and let the good stuff flow your way. Hit some weights later and de-stress. Dang that burrito sounds good to me.


----------



## Phoe2006

Keep brick in your prayers he ain't feeling good at all.


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a lower carb day yesterday and it sucked lol Only carbs were 25g pre and 60g post. Looked kind of flat this morning, but shredded.... 

Still, had a great chest, shoulder and tri session...

Incline H/S Chest (15-20RP) 2 sets 10+5+3
Incline hex press (20-30RP) 2 sets 14+7+3
Flat Db Fly WM
BB Seated Military Press (20-25RP) 2 sets 13+6+3
DB Upright Row (15-20RP) 11+5+3
Side lateral WM
Dead skulls (15-20RP) 2 sets 11+5+3
Seated cable triceps ext (20-30RP) 13+6+3
Overhead triceps ext WM 

Keep progressing brothers! 

I was reading some stuff by Arnold and I'm going to extend something that he said to life... Whether it is the last 3 or 4 reps of a set or enduring times of turmoil and strife, these are the areas that make us grow into the person we are. It is this area of pain and feeling uncomfortable that divides the champion and those that succeed in life from someone else who is not a champion. It is this level of perseverance and fortitude that most people lack, having the guts to go on and just say they’ll go through the pain, endure the struggles and push on, no matter what happens that truly defines who we are...


----------



## Phoe2006

Got the job but gotta head back 8 hours to take some more tests. Here we go again lol. Brick I hope you're feeling better. Pinch one of the cute nurses asses in the hospital


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Keep brick in your prayers he ain't feeling good at all.



Sorry to hear this. Will do.


----------



## thebrick

Thanks guys. Had to go to the ER this AM per doctor's orders. Woke up with a 102º fever and feeling terrible. Long story short, I have another UTI AND tested positive for the flu. They felt I was doing well enough to go back home this afternoon. I'm on Tamiflu and more antibiotics. My labs still look good where my body can put up a fight. This chemo is rough stuff. Really looking forward to the end of it. One more chemo cycle starts next week. The last one.


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit Brick! How you feeling today?  I guess you are coming down with all this stuff because of the way the chemo affects your immune system.  

Keep battling brother!  I'll be praying for you.

Congrats on landing the job Phoe!

Bis and Back last night

Standing DB curls with offset grip 2 RP sets (15-20RP) 11+5+3
Hammer Curls 2 RP sets (15-20RP) 10+5+2
Close Neutral Grip Pulldowns 3 RP Sets, last was done with drops (15-20RP) 10+5+3
Meadows Rows 1x15, 2x10, 3x6
Wide Freemotion pulldown 2 WM drop sets
Seated chest supported Rows 2 full atomic drop sets


----------



## turbobusa

Thats one thing Phoe with usw union gigs they are so good ole boy. 
I got burned out of a cush terminal gig about 5-6 yrs ago.
senority. Hang in there brother . Everything happens for a reason and i'm sure something better is coming your way. Brick glad you are coming up. keep your grat attitude. IB where the hell you been? You ok? Hope so might need a sweet tater clubbin for worrying the missus. I'm gonna go in and hit as many major body parts as I can. I'll holler back later guys... have great day
T


----------



## thebrick

Feeling better today Atom. Yeah, immune is pretty low right now. About at the low point they tell me. Seems these antibiotics from hell + the Tamiflu have me on the shitter every 30 minutes. Just glad to be home. They were talking about admitting me overnight to watch me. Just glad that didn't happen. They said I "looked" good. I said well I wish I "felt as good" as everyone thought I "looked"  LMAO

Been wondering about IB too. You guys have a good one. No training for me until things settle down some.


----------



## xmen1234

Sending prayers to you Brother.  Kick this thing in the ass!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, just letting you know I have a widowmaker tonight with your name on it... 

Some of those antibiotics are hell... They tore me apart when I was on them.  Just keep looking forward


----------



## AtomAnt

AtomAnt said:


> Brick, just letting you know I have a widowmaker tonight with your name on it...
> 
> Some of those antibiotics are hell... They tore me apart when I was on them.  Just keep looking forward



Brick, I crushed it for you... fucking A am I sore as shit! 

Absolutely awesome leg session.  Just slayed myself and was beat to death

Lying Leg Curls 3 RP sets (15-20RP) 11+5+3 last Rp set was a drop set

Freemotion calf press 4 DC style sets

Squats...worked up to 3 heavy sets to failure. 12, 8, 6

Jefferson deadlifts 4 sets of 10

Hack Squats 3 heavy set 12, 10, 8 then one widowmaker.... Brick, that one was for you.  It probably took me 3 minutes to finish the set. I kept going and going and going, going one rep at time

Superset seated calf raises 4 sets fo 10 w/
             Leg Extensions 4 sets of 15 with a slow eccentric

Leg Press Pyramind up and down - Started light and moved the weight up by 20lbs doing 10 reps until I couldn't do 10, the I did 6 reps going up in weigh until I could no longer get a single rep.  I then did that weight again and went all the way down the stack

That smoked me!


----------



## turbobusa

Light sahky bench yesterday and then squatted.Nothing heavy . got what I needed. Have a ton ogf yard work . Daughter graduates saturday.
Having a bbq here for her college friends. and family.. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Congrats on your daughter graduating!!! That is huge milestone in life!

Hang in there Brick, we got you brother!

Lately I've been alternating gyms based on what I need to work and the equipment.  The one Golds by me has the full line of hammer strength, more rack, and leg machines.... I trained there last night for chest, shoulders and tris.

Wide H/S chest Press (15-20RP) 2 RP sets 11+5+3 This is one of my favorite chest machines.  I take it slow on the eccentric and it stretches your pecs out immensely.  Great to get blood flow into the pecs and start that pump
Incline DB bench 2 RP sets (15-20RP) 10+5+2
Mid height cable flyes 2 WM sets

H/S/ Behind the neck Shoulder press 2 RP sets (20-25rp) 13+6+3
BB Upright rows (15-20RP) 2 RP sets 11+5+3
Side Lateral WM 2 Wm sets

Triceps dip machines 2 RP sets (15-20RP) 10+5+2
Lying Db Triceps Ext 2 RP sets (20-30RP) 15+7+3
Overhead Triceps ext WM 2 Wm sets

finished it off with 20 mins on the stepper

Now, I FEEL like i am in prep hahah it that satisfying feeling of sacrifice


----------



## thebrick

i did manage a little chest workout today... not feeling back 100% yet, but I did make a showing. Some days it takes a push.


----------



## custom

thebrick said:


> i did manage a little chest workout today... not feeling back 100% yet, but I did make a showing. Some days it takes a push.



I did chest today too Brick. I'm new around these parts and was told what was happening with you. Just want you to know my wife and I are keeping you in our prayers every night.
Custom


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> i did manage a little chest workout today... not feeling back 100% yet, but I did make a showing. Some days it takes a push.



Some days Brick, it is just the mental relief of moving some iron that soothes the soul... keep at it




custom said:


> I did chest today too Brick. I'm new around these parts and was told what was happening with you. Just want you to know my wife and I are keeping you in our prayers every night.
> Custom



Swing by more often Custom... its a good place to interact and get to know one another here...

As for me, Chest, Shoulders and tris

*H/S Decline bench* (15-20RP) 2 RP sets 10+5+3, second was a RP drop set
*Smith Incline Bench *(15-20RP) 2 RP sets 9+4+2, second was lighter with very slow negative and wider grip
*Waist High Cable X-over WM*: Dide one WM set, rested 2 min then did a drop set down the stack

*B/N Shoulder Press* (11-15RP) 3 RP sets, 9+4+2, next one was at the same weight and third one was at a light weight
*BB Upright Row* (15-20RP) 2 RP sets 10+5+2, next one was at the same weight...nothing special
*Machine laterals WM*, did 1 WM set, then reduced the weight and did a second RP Set, dropped the weight and hit max reps, dropped again and hit max reps

*Close Grip BB bench* (15-20RP) 2 RP sets 10+5+2, second was a lighter weight with higher reps
*Decline DB Extension* (20-30RP) 2 RP sets, 14+6+3, seconds was the same weight
*Overhead triceps Extension WM*, did my WM set then rested about 90 seconds and did overhead extensions till failure, then dropped the weight and did triceps pressdowns to failure and then dropped the weight and did reverse pressdowns till failure.  There was no rest between exercises. 

Sick pump and felt great after... jasmine rice and mix of beef and chicken for PWO. delicious.


----------



## Phoe2006

Damn been lazy last couple days got a workout in Saturday and then busy as hell yesterday with wedding and all so had to get some rest today. Tomorrow back at it. Think its back day anyways. 

Brick just remember the end is near brother. And every workout you get in is just that much time you keep your mind preoccupied.


----------



## custom

Shoulder day for Custom....I'm back on my 5 day schedule


----------



## AtomAnt

Bis, Forearms and Back

As usual, once I got going I got a little carried away and wanted to keep that pump rocking... 

*H/S Machine Preachers* (15-20RP) 2 RP sets, 9+4+2, second was a lighter set

*DB Hammer Curls* (20-30RP) 2 RP sets, 14+7+3, second started at the same weight and then i did a drop after the RP set

*H/S underhand Iso pulldown *(15-20RP) 3 RP sets all the same weight, 10+5+3...additional sets focused on getting a deep stretch slow eccentric

*Rack Deads* 4 sets, 1x12, 2x8, 1x6 - all sets to positive failure

*Seated Cable Rows* 1x15 (failure), 1x10 (failure),  1x(15-20RP) 10+4+2, 1x(20-30RP) 14+7+4

*Freemotion Wide Pulldowns *1 WM set + 1 WM plus drop sets (3 drops)

*Chest Supported machine rows* 1x atomic drop set, 1xWM

*Cybex Machine Curl* Widowmaker 1 x WM

As brutal as it is, it feels so good!


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. Feeling a bit better. Got it in but it won't win any awards. Start my last cycle of chemo tomorrow. I'm ready to be done with it. Two weeks more.

You guys hit it hard.


----------



## thebrick

No gym for me today. You guys put an extra plate on the bar for me today. Hoping to get some training in tomorrow!


----------



## AtomAnt

Will do Brick... let the countdown begin!

From yesterday...

5/7/2014: AM - Cardio on the stepmill for 30 mins

5/7/2014: PM - Legs

Superset
A1) Leg press Toe Press 4 sets of 12, 12, 10, 9 with 10 second pauses on the bottom
A2) Leg Press (high and wide) 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6

Seated Leg Curls (15-20RP) 2 RP sets, 12+5+2, second was same weight but did did drops after the RP set

BB Back Squats: Worked up to heavy set of 6 and did 3 sets of 6

Jefferson deadlifts 4 sets of 8 with a very slow eccentric and squeeze at the top

Sissy Hack Squats 3 straight sets, 10, 8, 8 then 1 widowmaker set

Leg Extensions 1 set of 15 with 5 partials after, 1 set of 15 with 10 partials, 1 set of 15 with 5 partials, then 3 drops. Max reps at each drop with 5 partials after I maxed out full reps

That was all she wrote!


----------



## turbobusa

Ok I told will, robinson and doctor smith to fuk off.. Yeah i was feeling lost in space. just got drained with nonstop crap. New rule Daddy gets his gym time .
Heading out for as break in w/o . Have not train3ed for over a week. talking about "deloading" ! ok holler later ... T


----------



## Phoe2006

Testing out for my new job. Hoping to get a workout in tonight. I've really been letting my leg workouts kinda fall to the way side cuz some weeks might only be able to train 3-5 days and don't want the rest of my body to miss out cuz my legs grow super fast compared to the rest of my body. 

T hope whatever is stressing you out or weighing on you, you're able to let go for an hour or two and have some me time and get all of it out in the gym.

AA as always plugging along keep up the great work brother

Custom don't know if I welcomed you but welcome look forward to getting to know you in our great community we have here.

Brick the weights will always be there tomorrow. And if I'm not a ball of stress by the end if the day I'll definitely throw an extra plate on there for you


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Phoe did just that. Had a decent little chest shoulder session. 
just some muscle stimulation. may go back for another body part this afternoon/evening. I'm 52 > I don't have time for waiting for a the "right" time to have a life of my own. tunnel vision for the gym. I'm gonna do some me time for a while. T


----------



## thebrick

Good to se you guys around. Anyone heard from IB? Miss seeing him here.

Looong day at chemo today. Got there at 8:00 AM, finished up a little after 5:00 PM. Tired but feel pretty good. They used 2 big bags of IV saline fluids on me while the poison went in. I'll be up half of the night peeing. Planning on training tomorrow. I feel I'm falling further behind in the gym. Sick, I know.  lol  Oncologist to me today I have come thru chemo "beautifully". Words an ol gym rat likes to hear. Next week is my last one!

One day at a time brothers and don't miss a second of it!


----------



## custom

Legs and Tris today. My workout was so intense that half way through it I went in the bathroom and puked! No kidding


----------



## Phoe2006

Ib is fine haven't heard from him today though. Probably some hump day cougar got ahold of him


----------



## thebrick

Custom, ya gotta love it!
Good to know Phoe! thanks


----------



## AtomAnt

Kick that bitch to curb once and for all Brick!

Chest, Shoulders and Tris

*Nautilus Flat Chest Press* (20-25RP) 2 RP sets, 12+6+3, second RP set has two drops after it

*DB Hex Press *(15-20RP) 3 RP sets, 10+5+2, second was at the same weight, third was lighter

*Waist height to chest cable x-over*, 1 atomic drop set, 1 widowmaker

*Smith B/N Press* (15-20RP) 2 RP sets, 10+5+2, second was an atomic drop set

*Smith Upright Rows *(15-20RP) 2 RP sets, 11+5+3, second was at the same weight

*Side Lateral widowmaker*, did Wm then droped the weight by half and hit max reps

*Dead Skulls *(20-25RP) 3 RP sets, 14+6+3, second was at the same weight, third was lighter

*Overhead Triceps Extension*, 1 atomic drop set, 1 widowmaker

Definitely ha a wicked pump going on after this one...nothing get my tis pumped like dead skulls


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you are getting me the mood to ramp it up! Thanks for that!

I hit guns today. It was pretty good in the end. Just being in the gym and pushing some weight helps me all the way around. Gonna try for shoulders and traps this weekend.

You brothers have a good one!!!


----------



## srd1

thebrick said:


> Hit back today. Feeling a bit better. Got it in but it won't win any awards. Start my last cycle of chemo tomorrow. I'm ready to be done with it. Two weeks more.
> 
> You guys hit it hard.



2 more weeks brother almost done with that shit thats fucking awsome!!!!


----------



## srd1

custom said:


> Legs and Tris today. My workout was so intense that half way through it I went in the bathroom and puked! No kidding



Thats how my old partner used to gauge our leg workouts if we  threw up it was a good day!


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest today brothers! Felt great! Shook it up a little and the change was good. Keep moving. Summer is getting very close! Looking forward to better days!

Hope everyone is rockin' and rollin'!


----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, glad to hear i can offer a little motivation!

I hope everyone had a good weekend and got to honor their mother in some way..

Tonight was Chest, Shoulders and Tris

*Incline Smith bench *(15-20RP) did 2 atomic drops: First "set" 9+5+2
*Nautilus Incline Bench* (15-20RP) 2RP sets 10+5+2, second had a few drops after the RP set
*Cable X-Over* 1 x WM and then 1 WM drop set
*Smith B/N press* (15-20RP) 3 RP sets 9+4+2, second was same weight, third was lighter
*EZ Bar Upright Row* (20-30RP) 2RP sets, 14+7+3, second was lighter
*Machine Laterals* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set
*Triceps Dips* (20-25RP) 2RP sets, 13+5+3, second was the same weight
*Close Grip Smith bench* (15-20RP) 2RP sets, 12+5+3, second was the same weight but did two drop after the RP set
*Overhead Triceps Ext* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set


----------



## Phoe2006

Well been focusing on work as of late. Needless to say haven't been to the gym since last week. But tomorrow be back in there. Good to see everyone still at it


----------



## thebrick

Missed the gym today myself... trying to get my workload under control before I'm out tomorrow. I'm ready to get back to my routine!

You guys do an extra rep for me.


----------



## Phoe2006

You got it brick back tonight so most definitely


----------



## custom

Leg and tri day. Last time I did them I ran in the bathroom and puked lol
Another great workout, I left sore


----------



## lycan Venom

Getting my 3rd leg worked out right now. Just wanted to share the excitement.


----------



## Phoe2006

lycan Venom said:


> Getting my 3rd leg worked out right now. Just wanted to share the excitement.



Leave the chickens alone


----------



## Phoe2006

We're having a girl


----------



## custom

Shoulders, tris, forearm day. Glad the weekend is here but pissed the pool in not ready!


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> We're having a girl



When did u find out, just today?


----------



## custom

Phoe2006 said:


> We're having a girl



Great to hear phoe. You guys got any names lined up yet? My wife and I were stuck between Vincent and Lorenzo so we went with Vincenzo!


----------



## Phoe2006

Yes today


----------



## Phoe2006

And no names yet


----------



## MattG

Congrats brother, nothin like "daddy's girl".


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, VERY happy for your news! That is awesome and I know you both are smiling!

Going to hit some shoulders and traps today. Going to get back on track and feeling better. Its feeling nice to have that chemo done. Now to recover.

Can I vent??? I had a doctor appt. Friday with my surgeon... I walked in feeling positive and ready to move on to a better life. Months ago he told me that this can come back, here or there, blah, blah. I know that. But Friday he starts again. reminding me they will be watching me close at least the first year every 3 months. I figured that and that's good. Then he tells me AGAIN how this can come back in my bladder, ureters, even kidneys. And how it got in my lymph so it can pop up again anywhere in my upper body. Well fuck, I knew that already! BUT I don't need my nose rubbed in it every time I see you. Can we just cross that bridge if and when that happens? I walked out of my visit ready to crawl under a rock. What's the point? Now I'm thinking I'm just a ticking time bomb. My wife was pissed at him. What's with doctors? I want the truth, but I want it when I need it, not before it happens.... if it even happens! Sorry brothers, I knew you would listen. Just trying to live my life one day at a time and not freak out about the future. Not sure I needed to vent or I am being a bit of a puss.


----------



## custom

thebrick said:


> Phoe, VERY happy for your news! That is awesome and I know you both are smiling!
> 
> Going to hit some shoulders and traps today. Going to get back on track and feeling better. Its feeling nice to have that chemo done. Now to recover.
> 
> Can I vent??? I had a doctor appt. Friday with my surgeon... I walked in feeling positive and ready to move on to a better life. Months ago he told me that this can come back, here or there, blah, blah. I know that. But Friday he starts again. reminding me they will be watching me close at least the first year every 3 months. I figured that and that's good. Then he tells me AGAIN how this can come back in my bladder, ureters, even kidneys. And how it got in my lymph so it can pop up again anywhere in my upper body. Well fuck, I knew that already! BUT I don't need my nose rubbed in it every time I see you. Can we just cross that bridge if and when that happens? I walked out of my visit ready to crawl under a rock. What's the point? Now I'm thinking I'm just a ticking time bomb. My wife was pissed at him. What's with doctors? I want the truth, but I want it when I need it, not before it happens.... if it even happens! Sorry brothers, I knew you would listen. Just trying to live my life one day at a time and not freak out about the future. Not sure I needed to vent or I am being a bit of a puss.



Cheer up brother. Alot of doctors act this way so when all is over and you are in the clear it kinda makes them look godly


----------



## turbobusa

No you are not wrong or being a puss. Dude you couldn't be a puss for a million dollars . Fuck him and his high horse. I've had those "god like" docs before. 
Not even going to tell you my thoughts on that lest I get called to come bail you out.
Brick stay with the postitive . I'm gonna counter that oil tasters neg shit with this. Looking to do a bbq later this summer with several guys you know..  I'll be waiting til you are ready and it will be on. Life is too short to get wrapped into some assholes cold wet blanket. Want to point one more thing out.. Damn fine woman that wife of yours! That girl has your back. She sees through your eyes and you through hers. 
No need too second guess yourself with your other half for confirmation. 
You getting on the bike at all lately?
I'll be back in the gym in the am . Had a couple weeks of not feeling right. better now. so a doozy hunting we shall go. T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe Colette is a pretty name ..
Whats up meatheads.? Brick you know dam well any Dr is like a cheapass car salesman. Dont listen to that shit ..I go to leg Dr for release last week she looks at my leg sees a few veins slightly raised and what do u think she says? Oh now do these bother you ? If they do I can send you down now to get an ultrasound and we will submit to insurance.. I thought u fukn jerk I was just under the knife at first of this month u did work 3/8" away from that now raised vein and u want to do more and put me in more debt? I wanted to grab her head force her lips on my lightswitch and say you can suk it and no insurance will allow since u messed up.. see what im sayin brick.?  They wana pad the clinic with more money so why not make a patient stress which causes body trauma and more work for the dr. So..tellem to suk it..puff it and swallow.  
Im back fellas as u see im fired up..glad to see youball and custom and lycam welcome to the thread of freedom of speach. Ib


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> And no names yet



Don't worry, we'll always call you names bro.  Oh wait....


CONGRATS bro, that's great stuff.
G.


----------



## AtomAnt

Been MIA guys...sorry about that 

Been busting my ass as usual but am feeling pretty wiped.  Diet has just been draining me

I have some progress pics...


----------



## thebrick

Thanks guys, I do feel better the last couple days. Not going to let Dr. Pessimism get to me.

I did train shoulders and traps saturday. Had a nice pump going. Was happy about that. Today, I am hopping on the bike and headed in to hit chest in a few. Looking forward to better days.

Atom, you look GREAT! Excellent work!

You guys rock it! Its Monday so start it with a kick!


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> Been busting my ass as usual but am feeling pretty wiped.  Diet has just been draining me



Solid, looking drier.
What's the diet looking like lately?


----------



## Phoe2006

AA are u using any letro? Cuz it appears you have some gyno flaring up there? Other than that you're looking spot on for a top placing


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Solid, looking drier.
> What's the diet looking like lately?



Thanks Grim.... here is my diet:

6:45AM: 30g Protein (whey / casein blend)

8:00AM (at work): 280g (raw weight) chicken breast or 99% lean ground turkey + 100g avocado + 1 cup cooked asparagus / broccoli

12:00PM: 280g (raw weight) chicken breast or 99% lean ground turkey+ 100g avocado + 1 cup cooked asparagus /broccoli

3:30PM: 8oz 96% Lean Ground Beef (raw weight), large mixed green veggies or salad, 15 grams of fat from Mac Nut Oil or Coconut oil
ALTERNATIVE: Shake with 50g Protein and 25g fat

5:00PM: 20g whey isolate and 30 grams of carbs
Training 5:45PM - 7:30PM: Intra - 20-30g pepto pro and 20 EAA's, 30g HBCDs

Immediately After Training: 7:30PM: 30g protein from whey isolate and 50g carbs from karboload or rice crispies

8:15PM: 8-9oz (raw weight) Lean Ground Turkey or Chicken breast, 1 cup cooked Jasmine White Rice

10:15PM: 1 1/4 cup liquid egg whites , 1 whole cage-free eggs , 3oz 99% Lean Ground Turkey



Phoe2006 said:


> AA are u using any letro? Cuz it appears you have some gyno flaring up there? Other than that you're looking spot on for a top placing



That is pubertal gyno... I do have a prescription for adex but I am also on letro.  It will never go away unless I get surgery, which I will likely do this year and insurance should cover it because I have had ultrasounds done all through my teens showing it is breast tissue.


----------



## Phoe2006

Sorry brother just never seen it that bad in any of ur pics before. Just asking no offense


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Sorry brother just never seen it that bad in any of ur pics before. Just asking no offense




Just more noticeable that I am leaner


----------



## AtomAnt

Here were the events of today...

AM: 30 mins on the stepmill

PM: Chest, Shouders and Tris 

*Incline H/S Bench* (20-25RP) 3RP sets, 12+6+3, second was the same weight, 3rd was lighter

*Incline Hex Press* (20-30RP) 2RP sets, 14+7+4, second was a RP drop set

*Cable x-over* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set

*H/S Iso Behind the Neck Press* (20-25RP) 3RP sets, 12+6+3, second was the same weight, third was lighter

*BB Upright Row* (15-20RP) 2RP sets, 12+5+3, second was a drop set

*Side laterals* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set

*H/S Dips* (20-25RP) 3RP sets, 13+6+3, second was the same weight, last set was a drop set

*Smith CG bench *(15-20RP) 2RP sets, 12+5+2, second was a drop set

*Overhead Triceps Ext* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set

Pretty damn kick ass session! Feeling good despite the diet wearing on me


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> *Cable x-over* 1 x WM, 1 x WM drop set



Hi AA, Do you mean 1x20reps ?


----------



## AtomAnt

d2r2ddd said:


> Hi AA, Do you mean 1x20reps ?




WMs are between 20-30 non consecutive reps... Meaning the weight will still be in my hands but I'll take a few breaths and do one rep at a time... Typical DC style WM


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam Atom you are really leaning out for dam sure.  Peeled mofo brutha.  .


----------



## thebrick

No training for me today. Job has me underwater... planning on back tomorrow. 

Atom, again, IMPRESSIVE bro!

Lets keep it rocking and rolling


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> No training for me today. Job has me underwater... planning on back tomorrow.
> 
> Atom, again, IMPRESSIVE bro!
> 
> Lets keep it rocking and rolling



Work is always a downer.... wah wah....

As for me, had a killer session

*Incline bench DB curls* (15-20RP) 2RP sets, 10+5+3, second was an atomic drop

*Hammer Curls* (20-30RP) 2Rp sets, 14+7+4, second was a RP drop set

*Wide Front lat Pulldowns* (15-20RP), 3RP sets, 10+5+3, sets 2 and 3 were RP drop sets

*Neutral Grip Lat Pulldowns* (15-20RP) 2RP sets, 10+4+2, second was a RP drop set

*Smith Bent Row* 2x12, 2x10, 2x6

Superset 
*Straight Arm Pulldowns* 4x15
w/ 
*Back Hyperextension*s 4x20

*Freemotion Wide Lat Pulldowns* 2 x WM drop sets

*Chest Supported Machine Rows* 2 x WM drop sets

*Spider Curls* 1 x WM

Then had a carb up-refeed meal... 300g carbs down the gullet!


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today brothers. Deadlifts, t-bars, cable rows and pull-downs. Strength and stamina is not there yet but I still enjoyed every minute!

Yeah!


----------



## Phoe2006

Trained arms short workout getting called outta town for work


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Not sure I needed to vent or I am being a bit of a puss.



Everyone needs to vent, everyone.  You are anything but a puss my brother, that's not even something that would leave anyone's lips to describe your character.

For a while, I thought I was a time bomb.  Had a health episode that could have made me go the way of Seamus.  Same damned thing.  But I recovered which sadly he never got to do, and I'll be damned if the docs told me meds for life, forget your old life, etc.  Well, here I am 3 years later, no meds, no docs, nothing.  While my situation is different, the anger I had was like yours.  Hang in there, you know yourself.  

G.


----------



## AtomAnt

You guys are some mentally and physically strong dudes... keep pushing brick!

Killer leg session!

Superset
*Leg press Toe press* 5 sets of 10-12 DC style
w/
*Leg press *5 sets - 15 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 8 reps

*Smith Squats *5 sets - 15 reps, 10 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps, 6 reps

*RDLs* 4 sets of 6

*Cybex Leg press* 4 sets of 10

*Sissy hack squats* 3 sets of 10 plus 1 x WM

*Leg Extensions* 4 sets of 12 doing 5 partials after set 1, 10 after set 2 and 15 after set 3 and in set 4 i did 3 drops after the initial 12


----------



## Phoe2006

Where's turbo???


----------



## thebrick

I was thinking the same Phoe.. 

No training for me today. Not feeling great for some reason. Just a general ick feeling.

Grim, thank you for those words!


----------



## Phoe2006

2 hours sleep last night not very energetic today probably no gym maybe tomorrow after I catch up on some sleep


----------



## Ironbuilt

Did a Brick arm workout and had a fiberously great time once I warmed up.. Howz it guys. Lol.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Grim, thank you for those words!



My pleasure brother, thank YOU for the inspiration.  This place is pretty amazing.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm going to have to start getting my ass in here to post more.  Life's been hectic to say the least.  Training's going well, staying healthy, getting stronger while leaning out, holding much more mass than last year.  That's what we're going for right? 

Doing an abbreviated leg night due to prior obligations, but late or not, I'm still going and I'll close the place up.  Heavy, brief compound movements then some well deserved late night steak and white rice or potatoes and some rest.

Grim


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today.... working my way back. The pump feels awesome. My strength is way down but planning on chipping away at that.

You guys have any holiday cookouts planned? Gonna try to train some over the weekend.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Hit the guns today.... working my way back. The pump feels awesome. My strength is way down but planning on chipping away at that.
> 
> You guys have any holiday cookouts planned? Gonna try to train some over the weekend.


Awesome brother, you know getting that strength back is an amazing thing once the ball's rolling.  Sounds like you've given that ball a nice shove in the right direction man!
Heading to the inlaws' place for a BBQ and some beach time on Sunday into Monday, going to hit arms tomorrow then I'm off Sun/Mon.  I'm going to envision lifting your spirit up with each bicep curl and close grip press brother.  That skin splitting pump will put a smile on my face for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Phoe2006

Well last couple weeks training has been sporadic to say the least but gonna hit the gym tonight. 

Gonna become an Uncle today. My sister's having her son almost a full month early because of complications. I'm really excited this is gonna be the best year yet. 

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend now its time to get back on track. 

I cooked my dad some bison steaks, asparagus, and sweet corn on the grill and man was it good. 

P


----------



## AtomAnt

Rolling into the last week of training before the first show... Session have been wild.  I increased the volume big time and am still killing it. 

Here are some pics from over the weekend


----------



## custom

I'm out for several days with the flu


----------



## thebrick

Custom, hope you feel better fast. You caught it late in the season!

Hit some chest today brothers. Trying to wedge some workouts in this week. My job has me covered up. Busy is good though, right?

Hit it hard!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey bruthas!  Not been here,  but no way have any of you been forgotten.  Been doing some wishy washy training and some tweaky issue with a repaired rotator has me kinda coasting through the motions so I can sort this out.. Im in a tough perdicament but digging out ..
Brick im still sending positive vives that away. Glad to see you all and will check In more often.. Atom , whens show date and where you shred master?   Thks.


----------



## custom

thebrick said:


> Custom, hope you feel better fast. You caught it late in the season!
> 
> Hit some chest today brothers. Trying to wedge some workouts in this week. My job has me covered up. Busy is good though, right?
> 
> Hit it hard!



Thanks Brick and hope you are feeling great! Winter just started down here and everyone is sick lol


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you IB!
Custom, get better fast!

I trained some back today. Went pretty good! Hoping to get stronger and ditch this light-headed feeling after a good set. Chemo sux but that is history now.


----------



## srd1

custom said:


> Thanks Brick and hope you are feeling great! Winter just started down here and everyone is sick lol



Winter in Brazil? LMAO what does it drop to a bone chilling partly cloudy and 75 degrees? Hope you get to feeling better soon brother


----------



## Phoe2006

Awesome news brick


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to try to make it in tonight.  A little leg work to get me amped up and moving for the weekend which is jam packed.


----------



## Phoe2006

No training yesterday, worked 18 hours and then got to the hotel around midnight and had to wake back up at 3 to drive 3 hours to the next location. Today's gonna be a long one


----------



## The Grim Repper

Didn't make it in last night.  Plans got changed last minute with family so we grabbed some eats.  Nothing beats watching little kids at the next table whispering to their parents when you proceed to eat an entire pizza by yourself. "Daddy, look....that man's eating that whole pizza....he's still eating...."  Mushrooms baby  w00t!  Going to smash legs in a little while and possibly return to hit some arms later today.  Yeah, brick, we got this!
G.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! First off I appologize for my recent absence from our daily check ins. Had a health scare that really knocked the wind out of me for a minute. 
feel really far out of my daily gym/life rythum. Regaining that slowly but yes I will 
regain that great daily feeling we all pursue here. I need to catch up on whats been happening with my good friends here. I'm heading to the gym in a minute and will be back here later. Missed you guys greatly. Life sometimes gets in the way of life lol.   By the way my fat ass is about to incorperate copius amounts of cardio into my daily routine. No good to build muscle you can't supply with oxygen rich blood!  Hope each and every one of you have a grdat day. Grim I just found an old Email. Lets catch up soon.      T


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, sounds like you are working hard!!

Grim, during chemo, pizza was one of  the few things that tasted good to me. So, I say, ENJOY! I ate TOO many pizzas though and now I gotta work on my belly!

T- Hope everything is OK brother. I noticed you were MIA. Hope its all good now. Life just happens doesn't it?

I trained shoulders and traps today. Went well. I felt a little more normal in the gym today. First time in a long time. During all that treatment, It felt really weak, washed-out and many times, just real light-headed and faint after many sets. It was nice to just train and push through like the old Brick!!

OK, you guys enjoy the summer weekend!


----------



## turbobusa

Wow summer must be taking over lol!Thanks brick . I'm gonna just follow your example as much as possible. Heading in tom gym shortley for ?????? 
just playing it by feel . trying to get that second wind. talk soon. All have a great day!    T   tater tater play wit da tater later.................


----------



## Ironbuilt

Late night legs.  Cheesy 405 squats after beating my quads and hammys to cramptown. 
Whats up bruthas. Im still here.  Lol.


----------



## Phoe2006

Well got great news heavy rain and thunderstorms, possible tornadoes so off til Monday been working 5-7 days a week this weeks been 13-15 hours. So I'm heading to the house to surprise the old lady and hope to get there before she gets off to show up with some roses.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend. Long hours so diet and hitting the gyms been out to the wayside for the time being. Still making it to the gym 4+ times a week my legs grow like trees so been skipping then when I can't make it but 4 times a week. Routine I switched up to 
Day 1 chest/bi's/calves
Day 2 back/shoulders/traps
Day 3 tri's/bi's
Day 4 usually off legs if I make it
Day 5 repeat day 1 if I missed a few days in there somewhere otherwise legs
Enjoy your weekend brothers I definitely will haven't been with the wife in 2-3 weeks so it'll be nice. Next weeks looking like 90-100+ hours. So don't know how much I'll make it to the gym hoping atleast 4 days but play it by ear. I have an hour commute each way to work so that on top of 12-16 hours a day makes hitting the gm pretty difficult.

Carpe diem brothers remember there's those among us who have battled much greater battles than 4-6 hours of sleep a night and still made time for the gym even through sickness.

Miss being able to post as much.
P


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit arms this morning.  Lots of volume to really feel the contractions. 45-75 seconds rest between sets.

BB wrist curl 1 warmup, 3x20
BB Reverse curl 3x20
DB hammer curls 5x12-15
Tricep pushdowns 20 reps palms up grip superset with 20 reps palms down grip 
4 sets performed in this manner
Overhead DB extension 4x20
Close grip bench press 8" between hands 4x15
BB Curl 4x20
Incline DB curl 4x20
Preacher curl 3x15

Pretty cooked and pumped by then.


----------



## MattG

^  oooh i like that superset on tri pressdowns bro. Never did that before, cant wait to try tomorrow on arm day!


----------



## Ironbuilt

U guys are up early.lol..
Back yesterday.. Human manta ray when done.


----------



## thebrick

Brothers, I have what I think is excellent news and I wanted to share since you all have been so supportive. I got the report back on my post-surgery, post-chemo CT scan from early last week and they did NOT see anything that looked suspicious! Clean! They did see some spots on my kidney, but both the radiologist and surgeon feel confident they are blood clots from the stent I had up in there. The stent came out last week too. I go back in 8 weeks for them to look again after all the inflammation from the stent has gone away for them to be 100% sure. I'll be checked regularly for a very long time, but for now its a great start!! I am sitting here VERY relieved and with a smile on my face!

You all have been great! Its been a life changing diagnosis but I am looking forward to getting my life back together and being more regular in the gym. Planning on starting that Monday!


----------



## MattG

Brick that is outstanding news brother!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Brick, I am so happy to hear that my friend.  You've given so much in the way of inspiration to so many here and I know that you'll continue to inspire and motivate those here to really live not just exist and to always keep pushing forward.  
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick. U da man brutha!  :sFun_hailtheking:.  

Workout today was on a 18inch pizza and a watermelon . Lol. Shush Grim.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Brick. U da man brutha!  :sFun_hailtheking:.
> 
> Workout today was on a 18inch pizza and a watermelon . Lol. Shush Grim.



Pizza, now we're talking!

Morning AnaSCI, happy Monday!
Spent Saturday training, then training the wife (at two different gyms in three hours,  ) , picking fresh strawberries and getting some much overdue soft tissue work.
Spent yesterday at the beach with the family.  Had my meals with me, body's like a blast furnace right now.  Tonight is some chest, calves and abs - doing more volume tonight will check in later.
Have a fantastic day brothers and sisters!


----------



## Sandpig

Since today is Monday, I'm heading to the gym to train arms while everyone else is doing chest.

And Brick, that's great news!


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Since today is Monday, I'm heading to the gym to train arms while everyone else is doing chest.
> 
> And Brick, that's great news!



You need to try Grims supinated/pronated tricep superset since your doin arms today...i did those yesterday, badass. The weight used with underhand grip is perfect when you switch over, gave me an awesome pump! Like them almost as much as skullcrusher/closegrip superset with ez curl bar


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> You need to try Grims supinated/pronated tricep superset since your doin arms today...i did those yesterday, badass. The weight used with underhand grip is perfect when you switch over, gave me an awesome pump! Like them almost as much as skullcrusher/closegrip superset with ez curl bar



Glad you enjoyed those!
Expect some soreness after that brother!
MattG's getting it done!

Yeah, tonight's chest - split just came up that way.  Today I'm part of the National Chest Day Coalition. LOL

G.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Grim I know we just got off the phone but just a reminder to holler if ya get clear tonite.. Thx T.. Oh yeah heading bin for legs . Gonna tae a long thorough
warm up and stretch. I probabltybhavent trained upper body bparts 5 times since march... I'm getting back up on the horse after a a bit of off time... all have a great day   T.


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Hey Grim I know we just got off the phone but just a reminder to holler if ya get clear tonite.. Thx T.. Oh yeah heading bin for legs . Gonna tae a long thorough
> warm up and stretch. I probabltybhavent trained upper body bparts 5 times since march... I'm getting back up on the horse after a a bit of off time... all have a great day   T.



Will do brother, same with you IB.  Talk later guys.


----------



## turbobusa

ok  legs was not bad. nothing heavy not a lot of volume but pretty good considering time away not eating not sleeping blah blah blah hope to be 
jamming by say first week in aug . time will tell    weather I still have my head up my ass or   not. Tomorrow  chest /shoulders with mitch. all have a great day. 
T


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> ok  legs was not bad. nothing heavy not a lot of volume but pretty good considering time away not eating not sleeping blah blah blah hope to be
> jamming by say first week in aug . time will tell    weather I still have my head up my ass or   not. Tomorrow  chest /shoulders with mitch. all have a great day.
> T



Welcome back to the land of the living you've been missed. 

Today will be first day in the gym since last Tuesday. Been running all around this state chasing work and then got rained out last Friday so headed back he for the weekend. Now gotta go talk to the boss Cuz he wants me to stay up here and work and then head off to the gym for national chest day. Yep whenever I miss more than a few days I just restart my entire routine over easier that way.

Glad to see more people posting as of late. And great to see you back too T.


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest today and I loved it. Not real strong but my plan is to keep it rolling now things have settled down. You guys should see my calendar from Jan.-May this year... ha! Nothing not doctors, now its going to be replaced by iron!

Good to see everyone! Anybody heard from Atom? Missing him checking in.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's today killed it. Hopefully I have enough sleep tonight to make it to hit back and shoulders tomorrow. Moneys great working(being at the job site that is) 12+ hours a day but sucks for training.


----------



## kubes

Brick that's great news brother! Good to hear things are looking up for you brother


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Chest and bi's today killed it. Hopefully I have enough sleep tonight to make it to hit back and shoulders tomorrow. Moneys great working(being at the job site that is) 12+ hours a day but sucks for training.



Hope you can get some quality sleep and get some training in brother! Busy is good though!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chest was cool.  Lots of volume, STRONG emphasis on deep contractions on every rep and slow negatives, but much stronger now than I was for the weights/rep ranges I used some time ago.

Abs/Warmup
Floor crunches 50
Oblique crunches 50 each side

Chest
DB pullovers 4x15-20
BB incline press 4x15-20
BB wide flat bench press 4x15-20
DB incline flyes 4x15-20

Calves
Standing calves supersets*:
Toes in/heels out  /\    10-12 reps
Toes out/heels in  \/    10-12 reps
Parallel stance      | |    10-12 reps

*Repeat three times

Seated calf raises: 3x15-20 1second pause at full contraction

Wide grip chins (body weight) 3 x 8-10**

**To stretch out chest/shoulders not work lats intensely.


----------



## turbobusa

Leaving for chest /shoulders right now . Check back with yas later.. Grim good to see you "up" Brick  rockit!    T    IB dont forget spf 1000 pale face.... T


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL  turbo..  me mt2 load all week to keep this melon tan as coconut skin..spf 1000. LOL. 
Yesterday I got out the root system training bible and hammered my trunk support system ppretty hard .
Eliptical warm up 20min
Low back and ab strengthening thru gmornings and incline situps , back machine and ab rope crunches off a single pully.
Seated leg extentions ..isolated and dual
Horizontal hammy curl
Iso hammy curls on bent over single leg machine.. fav of mine for years
Lower weight high rep hack squats
Leg press ..back in the game somewhat after surgury
Standing hip flex machine but only I use the movement for hammy work. Pin stack attack mode..
Seated calves.
Standing calves
And some stretches with inner and outer hip machine..  plane ready. Should cramp nicely..
Foam roller work and this dogwood tree is ready .. good day guys..


----------



## thebrick

It was back today in Brick's corner of iron town
Hyperextensions
Dumbell rows
Hammer rows
Hammer pull-downs
close grip pull-downs

What the hell was that on my shirt? Sweat?? WTF?  :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well it was delterrific turmoil in ibs house of iron. 
Gettin shoulders ready to snuggle with airline passrengers as I sit In middle seat. .she better be tiny and cute and I piss alot while up in the air .. 

Phoe make sure my food delivery hits 230am SA airport..steak bitch .com.  ok. ?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was legs.  Volume was way up, my endurance was definitely challenged.    Focused on once again:  contraction, contraction, contraction.  Thinking 'expand' with every rep forcing blood over and over into the legs.  60-75 seconds rest between all sets.

Leg Extensions: 1 warmup, 4x10
Squats: 4x12
Leg Press: 3x15-20
Hack Squats: 3x8-10
Lying Leg curls: 4x10-12
Seated Leg curls: 3x10-12
One leg standing leg curls: 3x10-12
Romanian Deadlifts: 3x12-15
Glute machine:3x10-12
Abductor machine:3x12
Adductor machine:3x12


----------



## Sandpig

Just trained Calves and Chest

Added drop sets on the last set of each exercise. Boosting the intensity a bit as I finish up this M4B transformation contest.


----------



## turbobusa

Chest and shoulders yesterday. Kinda sucked as the prior datys squat workout had my left shoulder arm nerves all fucked up. Was good though to just get some some stimulation with light high rep stuff. No biggie as this passes in afew days. Tomorrow will be back/traps light and thorough. I've missed most of my upper body work since mid march. Legs not so bad.. Getting ready to enjoy those killer gains after a layoff...    I'm back .................. T


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulder and traps today. That's 3 freakin' training sessions in a row! I have not done that since pre-chemo. Its hard to keep an old piece of shit down.

Good to hear you are about to hit your stride T... summertime lovin' it!


----------



## turbobusa

Big poppa layi9ng down a killer session Awesome brick!... Grim's sun is out and shining too.  Man i'm just feeling like i'm so gym ready again. 
IB when you get a chance you have to tell the car vs motorcycle shop incident. .
Man to have had a video camera. Back tomorrow. I have inflamed nerves on the crushed shoulder side but it will clear up in a few days . 
Ok where is Phoe and AA? talk soon.. back aand traps back and traps back and traps back and traps back and traps back and traps. Tomorrow will be back and traps. Getting ready for 2x week body part . Missed you guys ./.... T.


----------



## Phoe2006

Right here t just working 13+ hours a day gonna go hit back shoulders in an hour or so don't know where AA is he been MIA. I know he's been busy with contest prep etc but that's about all I know. No shit that was a crazy incident with the car motorcycle shop he told us about yesterday. Anyways chat later 
P


----------



## turbobusa

Have to take daughter to O scare airport at 5am then back and traps back and traps. Not sure what happened but I am fresh outta nice for most of the outside world . Just got tired of being the "nice one" only to get shit on. 
Got rid of some user types in my life and you know what it feels pretty good. 
NO I CAN"T DO YOU A FAVOR I"D NEVER EVEN CONSIDER ASKING THAT WILL COST ME A BUNCH OF TIME AND MONEY  FUK NO...no more  waste of time and energy will come in handy for the gym.. Everyone have a great day. 
T


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Have to take daughter to O scare airport at 5am then back and traps back and traps. Not sure what happened but I am fresh outta nice for most of the outside world . Just got tired of being the "nice one" only to get shit on.
> Got rid of some user types in my life and you know what it feels pretty good.
> NO I CAN"T DO YOU A FAVOR I"D NEVER EVEN CONSIDER ASKING THAT WILL COST ME A BUNCH OF TIME AND MONEY  FUK NO...no more  waste of time and energy will come in handy for the gym.. Everyone have a great day.
> T


t can u do me a favor and get your ass back to the gym lol. I'm pretty sure its missed u 

killed my workout tonight wowsers I've definitely missed it not been able to make it daily due to the heat it's already in the high 90's and hundreds, working 13+ hours a day 7 days a week, and getting up at 4 am. starting to take a toll on me. anyways update my log in the morning.

enjoy your evening everyone.
p


----------



## thebrick

T - must be something in the air. I've been in a mood too. Too sarcastic. Wife asked me yesterday. What's wrong with you? You in a mood? I'm not sure... maybe.... gym's been full of "kids". Schools out. 'Bout half went off on a guy in a "friendly" way couple days ago in the gym. Nobody was putting their shit back and I wasn't in the mood to be their mom because I needed a bar. Unload your 225 yourself ya inconsiderate fuck. Sometimes stirring a little shit brings a smile to my face. 

Phoe, glad you got in to sling some iron. Take care of yourself bro. All that work is good but take care of yourself too. Body needs sleep to keep it all going.

Let's have a great day and make it count for something.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Everybody's back and getting their aggression on!  Hit arms last night, same workout as last time, but weights were up and contractions much better and focused on many exercises.  I'm connecting more also since I've been training the wife again, so many days it's two gym visits within a 3 hour span.  Training her before I hit my dungeon to work motivates me to train more and I still feel the role of the 'teacher' when I grab the bar, I talk more to myself to feel and stretch and relish each rep and the steps each repetition and meal I eat moves me toward my goals.
Have a wonderful day guys, grouchy is OK, but don't let negativity cloud the wonderful window through which you can see and enjoy the world around you.
G.


----------



## thebrick

Very true Grim!

Gonna lay out today and soak up some vitamin D cutting the grass. Planning on a gun show Friday.

You guys hit it hard.


----------



## Sandpig

Back, Traps and rear delts today.

High volume with very little rest between sets.

No drop sets or anything cause I knew I had a long ass day of work ahead of me in this 100+ degree heat.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Back, Traps and rear delts today.
> 
> High volume with very little rest between sets.
> 
> No drop sets or anything cause I knew I had a long ass day of work ahead of me in this 100+ degree heat.



Dayum, that's hot, but I love's me some heat.


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Back, Traps and rear delts today.
> 
> High volume with very little rest between sets.
> 
> No drop sets or anything cause I knew I had a long ass day of work ahead of me in this 100+ degree heat.



I lived in your neck of the woods for a while about 10 years ago brother, i feel ya on the heat. I worked as a hvac installer, replacent work for old construction. All the units i ripped out and replaced were in attics. Hottest temp i recorded on my digital thermometer was 163 degrees   needless to say lifting took a back seat during that time period.lol

Bis, tris, traps today. No gameplan yet just gonna wing it, plan on beating them up real good with 15 sets each


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight's calves/delts/traps.  Very psyched to smash some iron.
KILL IT!

G.


----------



## turbobusa

Atta boy boy Grim!  out the door now for arms.... All have a great day..
T


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from guns... Gettin' back in the groove and lovin' it.


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> Dayum, that's hot, but I love's me some heat.



It is but i will take this heat over anything less than 60 degrees any day. Just sucks working in it.


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> I lived in your neck of the woods for a while about 10 years ago brother, i feel ya on the heat. I worked as a hvac installer, replacent work for old construction. All the units i ripped out and replaced were in attics. Hottest temp i recorded on my digital thermometer was 163 degrees   needless to say lifting took a back seat during that time period.lol
> 
> Bis, tris, traps today. No gameplan yet just gonna wing it, plan on beating them up real good with 15 sets each



I'm a floor covering installer. No attics for me.


----------



## MattG

Just got home from a killer arm and trap session. Preworkout consisted of 100mg drol(found legit source this time) 100mg TNE, and 24cc's of syntherol spread out in 16 injects all over bis and tris 

4-straight bar curls shoulder width grip
3-reverse grip curls straight bar
4-seated incline closegrip cable curls
3-dumbell 21's superset with seated concentration curls which i did drop sets 
    with (6-6,5-5,4-4,3-3)
3-vertical dips(bodyweight 20 reps)
4-skullcrushers with ez curl bar, superset with closegrips same weight no rest
4-cable pressdowns, last set drop set stripping method
4-upright rows ez curl bar
5-closegrip shrugs ez curl
2-db shrugs, drop sets running down the rack
4-seated calf raises (been hitting a few sets of calves every upperbody day, so they look good in shorts all the time...hit harder on leg day)

Talk about a primo pump with the syntherol and supersets!


----------



## Sandpig

Killer workout, Matt!


----------



## MattG

Leg and forearm day, least favorite for me but still make sure to turn my legs to jello. Any suggestions to make it more fun for me, like something that will really blast quads? Usually do squats, lunges, 2diff leg presses, hack squats, extensions...looking for an ideal superset or something. My gym is a locally owned private gym by my dads boss. He has plenty of free weights and about 20 machines, however legs are pretty much limited to what i listed. But hey i can go anytime i want. Have my own key and it costs absolutely nothing :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## Sandpig

Nothing like a free gym membership.


----------



## Sandpig

I did calves plus frt and side delts today.

Freakin delts blew up even during the warm up. Not sure what I'm doing or taking but I love it!

Four Tri sets of Standing, seated and Leg Press calves and Calves were shakin

Inc Lateral rais 3 sets
Wide grip Uprights 3
Single arm laterals 3

Hammer Strength Press for 3
DB Frt Raise 3
Standing PBN 4 Last one was a burn out for 33 reps to failure.

I generally do most sets in the 10 to 15 rep range.


----------



## thebrick

You guys siting down? I trained legs this afternoon! First time in a LONG time. I wasn't able for a number of months due to the stent I had and it caused a lot of irritation when I strained in the lower body. Now that's out and I can move forward. Didn't go all out because I want to be able to walk tomorrow  I am already feeling it… I will keep ramping it up from here. Man this feels great! Like the old Brick.

You guys have a good weekend!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Was going to skip training today.  Went to Staten Island, NY for a signing at Barnes and Nobles with Kai Greene.  Kai and I talked for almost 15 minutes (his handlers were trying to move things along, but Kai kept chatting which was awesome!)  I left afterwards and headed home and had 45 minutes to train so I jammed it in and killed some fores/bis/tris.  Hey, inspiration was there, I had to.


----------



## Phoe2006

The Grim Repper said:


> Was going to skip training today.  Went to Staten Island, NY for a signing at Barnes and Nobles with Kai Greene.  Kai and I talked for almost 15 minutes (his handlers were trying to move things along, but Kai kept chatting which was awesome!)  I left afterwards and headed home and had 45 minutes to train so I jammed it in and killed some fores/bis/tris.  Hey, inspiration was there, I had to.


at first I didn't really care for him but the more stuff I watch with him in the more I enjoy and he's starting to grow on me. now he probably won't be one of my all time fav's like Titus before the shit he pulled or big kiwi or Lee priest but might make it in the top 8 or so. he seems like a genuine guy which is cool.


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> You guys siting down? I trained legs this afternoon! First time in a LONG time. I wasn't able for a number of months due to the stent I had and it caused a lot of irritation when I strained in the lower body. Now that's out and I can move forward. *Didn't go all out because I want to be able to walk tomorrow*  I am already feeling it… I will keep ramping it up from here. Man this feels great! Like the old Brick.
> 
> You guys have a good weekend!



Hey Brick, that's awesome. Baby steps, brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Brick  like always ,the iron shall never rest when you enter the gym.. Glad you put them to work theye had a well needed break.
Did a small back session in an outa state gym which had no calve machine. Wtf? Lol. Nice machines and a gym desingned for a beauty pump before you hit the beach.....but im beautiful already
so I will try out a new place soon.. This area is calling my name so move will be in my close future .


----------



## Sandpig

Just got done eating my post workout meal. Did quads and hams this morning.

Man I hate training Hams. I find it very boring. Anyway it went like this

Extensions 4 sets, last was a drop
Leg Press 4 and last was Rest Pause, DC style
Sissy squat 3
Squat 3
walking lunges just one set. Freakin pussy! lol

Standing leg curl 4
Romanian DL 4
Single leg lying curl 2

I usually do hams first but decided to quads first today.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I love training hams and will be splitting up my training into two sessions tomorrow.  Hams are at 5 am and quads around 8 pm.  I  plan on eating like a horse tomorrow so, stay tuned brothers.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest/calves today heard some people talking when I was lifting and one if my ear buds fell out talking about how big and strong I am lol. I was just thinking the entire time lemme show you how strong my dick is to your gals lol. They were their doing some sort of gay ass crossfit exercises with their old ladies. In their defense I was using up to 80 dumbbells doing fly's but whatever.

Hell had another guy spot me and on bench tell me how he wants to be as big as me too lol. Gym was pretty empty today but after a 72 hour work week would've been more if we didn't get rained out Monday. Friday they decided to give everyone off for fathers day. I needs a break after those hours this week plus driving an hour and half each way all week.

Shit made me feel good til I got back and read some peoples max on exercises psych/chickenhawk fuckers. 

Anyways hope everyone enjoyed their Fathers day. I'm off to bed 4 am comes way to early.


----------



## MattG

A little unorthodox training today. It had been 6 months since i waxed my explorer, so yesterday spent 5 hours detailing it. Then, had to go celebrate fathers day last night with my pops so i blew off lifting. Sometimes you just hafta do that, family first ya know. Anyways combined leg day and chest/back/delt tonight...had to trim some sets off though to fit it in 2 hours.

5 min warmup on stepper
7-leg press increasing in weight till max on last set
4-hack squats
4-leg extensions for quads
3-ham curls, lying
6-one leg calf raises with dumbell superset with bodyweight raises
3-wrist rollers for forearms(pvc pipe deal)
4-flat benches, bar
4-machine incline flyes
3-machine press, delts
3-machine lateral raises
2-db front delt raises
2-widegrip pulldowns behind neck
2-widegrip pulldowns front
4-closegrip underhand pulldowns, last set drop stripping method

Not as good as my normal split, but still got a good pump on plus accomplised some needed things over the weekend...


----------



## Sandpig

Seems like most everybody here is into volume as I have been lately.

Most of you know I've been going balls to the wall with the M4B Transformantion. 

I'm thinking when it's over about switching to something like DC or Phil's program while I put some hopefully lean size back on.

Anyone want to recommend either one?

I have done DC before, like maybe five years ago. I liked it but I'm one of those guys that needs to be in the gym almost every day. Hey I'm up at 2:30 am any way. What else am I gonna do? Cardio? lol


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone checking in and things are rolling.

Just in from hitting chest. Damn, I feel so much better than a month ago. Appetite is better too. I can tell the weights ramp up my desire for good food. I plan on keep on keeping on and see if I can make good progress. I'm not moving the big weights like you guys are or even I did in the old days, but I am still here :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Guys. Been doing beach cardio.. neck is getting huge.  Beat me on gym activity Brick but I did lift some chicken wings.


----------



## turbobusa

IB tater slow saute?   Lol      Double session planned today bench then legs . trying to get around a shoulder/srm nerve problem  I will too... 
All have a good one gotta run.T


----------



## Phoe2006

Homeward bound for a week maybe less depending on work. Get to see the FAM


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hitting _something_ tonight. LOL


----------



## Phoe2006

The Grim Repper said:


> Hitting _something_ tonight. LOL


One could only hope. She's preggers so we'll see how the hormones are today


----------



## thebrick

good to hear Phoe! Well deserved break since you have been working long hours!  Sounds like some serious training is up for the week too!

Hit back today. Rack deads, one arm dumbell rows, t-bars, close grip pull-downs. Felt great!!

Anybody heard from Atom? Missing seeing him here.


----------



## Sandpig

Did yesterday's arm workout today.

alternated bi and Tri exercises. Straight sets not supers

Total of 11 for tri's, 9 for bi's and two for brachialis.

Great pump, lots of veins popping.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Nice.  Well another day another challenge.
No gym tonight - or any night hereafter...
Got mad calls and texts from friends, gym shut their doors tonight (with help from Sheriff's dept.).  Pay your rent people!
So, joining up at World Gym tomorrow.  Went down tonight, got info, price is right, plenty of equipment.
We adapt people, that's how it's done.
Next!
G.


----------



## MattG

Still 2 days untill i can hit the iron again   These 11-12 hr days are just killing my ass. Fri, sat,sun will all be some serious days at the gym...maybe even a double or two in there. Feel like a deadbeet right now but what can ya do, hate this shit.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok..i put down the junk food. , hit the junk gym I paid a week for. Did chest but this club has the energy of a library on a sunday night.  Not enuf carbs. No special drink I usually make and so outa sorts with my mind going every which way. But I did something. .. Good to see you guys . Gonna ask atom where hes is .   Surfs up.... gotta run..   my  move is coming. .


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> Still 2 days untill i can hit the iron again   These 11-12 hr days are just killing my ass. Fri, sat,sun will all be some serious days at the gym...maybe even a double or two in there. Feel like a deadbeet right now *but what can ya do*, hate this shit.



What I do is take a mental inventory of my training, take the time away from the flash of the weights, the energy of the gym and the pressure of that moment to really invest some thought into your next session.  Go through the entire workout in your mind; the exercises, reps, weights, feel the strain, the success of driving the weight, the pump, the satisfying sweat and fatigue you inflict.  Once you enter the gym, you execute brother.  That keeps me from climbing the walls! 
G.


----------



## thebrick

Busy is good Matt... hit it hard this weekend!! Good idea Grim... the mental set-up. we always shouted to training partners "get your head right".... then get under the bar and make it happen  :headbang:

Laying out today. Body needs some rest. Monday and Tuesday were doozies. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpig

Today was my last workout during the M4B transformation.

Did calves and chest. Just a lot of sets pumping blood through those muscles.

Gonna take at least two days off now as I eat and try to figure out what kind of routine to follow.

My CNS is shot from over training and too much Tren.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Quads tonight in my new gym.  Ran into an acquaintance of mine.  She is a fairly well known strength athlete and competitive bodybuilder.  She was finishing up, I was warming up, we caught up a bit, talked about injuries, no chalk at this gym (we both had our stashes, showed our ziplocs of chalk and laughed about it) and we'll probably train together if we're in around the same time. That would rock. Great things happening people, it's an amazing time.
Good night brothers and sisters.
Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Say what??? ^^^^   oh. Ok. No gym today as I was on a career relocation mission which turned out to be successful.. yahhoo.  But it wont be an easy road for me for awhile flying solo across the earth but ill make it happen and T can help for a few steaks ..lol.  
Good to see you guys here. .Brick I see a super doozey coming brother.  Add a plate for me. Im losing weight like a starving coyote on the run ..but.. ill be back. ♡ ib. Lol


----------



## thebrick

Day off did me good. Hit the delts and traps today. Feel like I am finally making a little progress.

Hope everyone is having a good one. Looks like summer is here in one more day.


----------



## MattG

Rainout for work today = getting to the gym one day sooner than expected  Pumped, needed this bad! Gonna smoke bis tris and traps here after dinner :muscles:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Leg day at " el cheezy gymnausia"..  Met Thor,  he is an 18 yr old slim jim kid who came up to me and asked if I used to really lift. LoL. I said son. Leg day care to join? He did and theres no "used to " in my book. . I buried him with 305 on leg press as the old man hit the 1045 mark for 6 after we did quads and hammys. . Kids nowadays.    I did ask him if his dad was a  video game junkie and his mom became pregnant during some joystick use to get the name Thor.. he laughedThor.was a good time.   IB .


----------



## MattG

Much better, feel like a new man 

4-closegrips st bar
4-Grims underhand cable tri pressdowns superset with overhand pressdowns
3-machine tri extensions (skullcrusher type) ss with overhead db extensions
4-seated incline db curls
4-closegrip preachers ez curl bar. Last 2 sets "atomic drop sets" (Atoms rest 
    pause stripping method deal, 3 rounds each)
3-scott machine curls, pausing and concentrating at full contraction each rep,
    drop sets
4-seated overhead db reverse laterals for traps
3-rear st. bar shrugs behind legs, wide grip
4-front st. bar shrugs, shoulder width grip last set drop stripping plates
5-calf raises on 45degree leg press

Amazing how much better i feel. 3 days off is too damn long!


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Amazing how much better i feel. 3 days off is too damn long!



Today's my second day off. Not sure what to do with myself. Guess I could always eat more food. lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Slept in a bit, up, ready to smack Friday around.  Tonight it's hammies calves and abs at the new house.


----------



## thebrick

Its a hot sunny one here in the south so I hopped on the old hog and went to the gym for a gun show. Best therapy ever.

Good to see everyone. Hope all is well with T too. You guys have a great weekend!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Great night at the new place.  Waited for my buddy - who was an hour late - chilled with a good friend of mine, we talked lifting, life, liquid grip and tv shows and the perils of hydrating late in the day and peeing all night. LOL
Then my bud showed, we killed calves and hammies.  Honest work.
Too tired to log it here, will do tomorrow.  My legs are feeling nice, solid, and swollen.  Good stuff!
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, you like the liquid grip? The owner lives within walking distance of me and I don't even use it.

I like regular chalk.


----------



## Sandpig

After taking two days off I'm heading to the gym soon. Gonna try Phil Hernon's routine of low volume, high frequency.

So looks like today I'll be doing ches, back, delts and tri's for three working sets each.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Grim, you like the liquid grip? The owner lives within walking distance of me and I don't even use it.
> 
> I like regular chalk.


I like chalk too, new house forbids it (even though it's a real gym) so looks like liquid or clandestine chalk use on heavy sets under the radar. lol


----------



## Sandpig

Routine went well. Was done in 45 minutes.

I still haven't seen Phil's routine laid out anywhere. That's fine. This is my interpretation and I'm not gonna run it forever. Maybe through the summer up to the Olympia as long as I keep progressing.

HS Inc
Decline
Flat Fly

Parallel chin
Db row (both arms same time)
Decline pullover

Smith PBN
Wide Uprights
Machine reverse fly

Smith Reverse bench
Decline Tri. Ext.
Overhead cable ext.


----------



## MattG

Did another combined double workout today of chest,back,delts,legs and forearms. Shaved a couple sets off from my normal but not that much...

3-inclined db presses
4-flat flyes superset with same weight presses no rest between at all
3-machine pullovers
3-widegrip pullups behind neck
3-neutral grip/triangle seated cable rows
3-closegrip underhand seated cable rows last set drop set stripping plates
3-Arnold presses
4-lateral raises, last set drop set running down the rack
3-reverse flyes for rear delts
5 min warmup on stepper
4-squats, standard
4-horizontal leg press, nautilus machine one leg at a time deal
4-leg extensions pausing at full contaction every rep
11-calf raises on 45 degree leg press. 2 toes pointed in, 2 toes poined out, 7 
      toes straight
4- db wrist curls over bench palms up superset with palms down

Smoked through this in exactly 2 hours. Im sure the 140tne and 100drol helped with that. Great day with my buddy the iron :headbang:

Hope all you brothers had a good weekend in the gym!


----------



## thebrick

Hit wheels yesterday and just back in from chest today. Damn! Loving it!


----------



## Sandpig

Legs and bi's yesterday. Day off today.

But I did go to Jay's house to raid his pantry this morning.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest/bi's today. Then ultrasound to see my daughter she's a 5 days further along then first thought. Kicking and moving the whole time.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Chest/bi's today. Then ultrasound to see my daughter she's a 5 days further along then first thought. Kicking and moving the whole time.



Phoe, that is awesome. I can imagine the smiles on both your faces. Very glad its all going well!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Awesome Phoe... Been so tied up learning the streets lookin for a crib ive missed some gym and it buggs me but priority rules so you guys keep tossing em up.. brick+legday = dam right. !  Love to hear that..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night, straight up chest.
Ab/Hyperextension warmups
Cuff work - internal/external rotators
Rear delt/upper back - face pulls

Incline BB Bench
8,6,4,2 3x6 pause presses
Flat BB Guillotine Press
4x12 - Drop last set 1x15
DB pullovers 3x20

Tonight is back, deads here we come.


----------



## thebrick

Have a heavy work day this afternoon so I decided to hit back this AM early. I knew it was now or never and things have been rolling so I didn't want to stop my momentum. Had my doubts walking in as I thought my body/ joints would not be awake yet  Got on the treadmill for 10 minutes to get warmed up. Then hit rack reads. I surprised myself. Had my best pulls since chemo. Then on to t-bars, one arm dumbell rows and then close grip pull-downs. Walked out sweatin' and smiling  :headbang:

You guys have a great day and make some noise with the iron.


----------



## MattG

Another rainout halfway through work, so i get to hit the gym instead . We usually shoot for 4 11-12 hr days mon thru thursday so we get off 3 days in a row over the weekend. But im not complaining, ill sacrifice my friday off for arms and traps tonight, better than waiting a couple more days. Have a good one bros!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hits back today after getting blood drawn still not sire it was the brightest idea I've ever had but made it through


----------



## Sandpig

Chest, back, Delts and tri's this morning.

second go round on this rotation.

Chest seems to be getting sore already.

Dips
Decline bench
Inc DB bench

Racks
Smith Rows
HS High Row

HS Press
Laterals
Bent Lateral

Close Grip Inclines
push downs
HS Dip

First time trying the close grips on an incline. Wasn't to crazy about em


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Chest, back, Delts and tri's this morning.
> 
> second go round on this rotation.
> 
> Chest seems to be getting sore already.
> 
> Dips
> Decline bench
> Inc DB bench
> 
> Racks
> Smith Rows
> HS High Row
> 
> HS Press
> Laterals
> Bent Lateral
> 
> Close Grip Inclines
> push downs
> HS Dip
> 
> First time trying the close grips on an incline. Wasn't to crazy about em



What type of reps/sets for this routine?
Ever try the close grips on a decline - if not give it a whirl, you may discover some deep horrible agony you'll crave moving forward!


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> What type of reps/sets for this routine?
> Ever try the close grips on a decline - if not give it a whirl, you may discover some deep horrible agony you'll crave moving forward!



First, yes I actually usually do my close grips on the decline. But since I did them for chest I figured I'd try something different.

The first exercise for each muscle is 6-8 reps.
second is 10-13
third is 15-17

That's a little higher than what Phil preaches but I'm old.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night's back workout was again, straight up "STFU and Train" session.
Deadlifts (progressively heavier acclimation sets for double or triple)
1x5,1x3,4x4,2x2,1x2

BB Rows 3x12
Tbar Rows 3x12
DB Rows 3x12 (stretch forward at bottom of each rep)

Miller Time

I plan on doing a Charles Poliquin arm specialization program for the next few months.  I'm very excited about that.

Grim


----------



## Ironbuilt

Great work guys!  Like we say ..huh Brick .."Never miss a gym day being a pussy and never be a pussy when you enter the gym.." Load up and toss the bitch up.... Finally hitting a gym today..I hope .


----------



## thebrick

I'm out today... I am pretty sore after 3 good ones in a row. Food and rest and a little R&R in the sun if I can fit it in. Tomorrow, I'm back at it for shoulders.


----------



## Sandpig

ez curl
Inc Curl
HS Preacher

one leg calf raise
hack calf raise
machine calf press

Leg Press
Squat
sissy on hack (Platz style)

Romanian deadlift
Single leg curl
high leg press (toes off top of platform)

Again, one working set for each exercise.

And I was correct yesterday, my chest is sore today.


----------



## psych

Heavy Lockouts: 1 Set x 10 Reps, 1 Set x 6 Reps, 1 Set x 4 Reps (from the knees up)
• Barbell Shrugs: 3 Sets x 15 Reps
• Wide-Grip Pullups: 3 Sets x 8 Reps (you can substitute with pulldowns)
• Seated Cable Rows/One-Arm Dumbbell Rows Superset: 3 Sets x 8 Reps
• T-Bar Rows/Bent-Over Rows Superset: 3 Sets x 8 Reps
• Hypers/Light Bent-Over Rows Superset: 3 Sets x 8 Reps

I haven't posted in awhile, been busy but in the gym.  Gettin that pump....it's weird.


----------



## Alinshop

An hour and a half of back.


----------



## Sandpig

So, I slept like shit last night. Seemed like I looked at the clock every hour and a half.

Felt like I was on a shit load of Tren.

Took my resting heart rate this morning. Seemed ok. About 60.

Hopefully I'm not OTing on this routine already.


----------



## thebrick

Psych, good to see you here brother
Dang Alin, that must have been a good session!
Sandpig, I can identify. I hate when those happen. Might have been just one of those nights? Hopefully, its not a pattern.

Rest day did me good. Going for a morning walk in a few for a little cardio. Planning on some shoulders and traps after lunch. Work schedule looks good today so it should be good to go.

Let's make this a good day brothers. One that will make us smile later.


----------



## psych

Flat Bench/Flyes Superset: 5 Sets x 10 Reps
• Incline Bench/Pec Dec Superset: 3 Sets x 10 Reps
• Standing Cable Crossovers/Lying Pullovers Superset: 3 Sets x 10 Reps
• Seated Dumbbell Presses: 1 Set x 10 Reps, 1 Set x 8 Reps, 1 Set x 6 Reps
• Hi-Pulls/Dumbbell Front Raises Superset: 3 Sets x 8 Reps
• Side Dumbbell Raises: 1 Set x 10 Reps, 1 Set x 8 Reps, 1 Set x 6 Reps
• Rear Dumbbell Raises: 1 Set x 10 Reps, 1 Set x 8 Reps, 1 Set x 6 Reps


----------



## Pekkerwood

*Not my Best Workout*

Yesterday I did three sets of mirrors, took a steam, went up to the bar, had a Terrapin, did one arm curls, and watched World Cup. Does that count Brick?

Unfortunately, that was my true workout! LOL


----------



## thebrick

Pekkerwood said:


> Yesterday I did three sets of mirrors, took a steam, went up to the bar, had a Terrapin, did one arm curls, and watched World Cup. Does that count Brick?
> 
> Unfortunately, that was my true workout! LOL



Absolutely! Thats sounds like a good one!!!!  Hey, the World Cup happens only once in 4 years. Don't waste the chance to see it.


----------



## Sandpig

Barbell Incline
HS Dip
Smith Inc.

HS Iso Row
Barbell Row
Wide chins

Seated PBN
Inc. Lateral
HS Hi Row (seat set low to hit rear delts)

Dip
Lying DB Ext.
Kickbacks

As always, one working set for each exercise.

On Monday I will finally get into the second round of this routine. I'll start posting weights and reps then.


----------



## thebrick

Hit the ol guns yesterday. My workout partner has a little less time to train than I do so when we hook up, the pace is faster than what I would do on my own. It was a good one. The shoulder has been giving me fits this week but I pushed thru anyway.


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Hit the ol guns yesterday. My workout partner has a little less time to train than I do so when we hook up,* the pace is faster than what I would do on my own. It was a good one.* The shoulder has been giving me fits this week but I pushed thru anyway.



Lifting at a face pace just means you got your cardio in all the same time. Beats the treadmill any day!


----------



## MattG

Alinshop said:


> Lifting at a face pace just means you got your cardio in all the same time. Beats the treadmill any day!



Yep, thats my philosophy as well, screw cardio.lol. I probably walk damn near 5 miles every day at work - on my feet all day long and sweat my ass off in the heat anyways...
Chest, back, delts today. Gonna really hit it extra hard cause i slacked on them last time with the combined workout. Shootin for 14-15 sets each with 3-4 exercises per body part. Have a good saturday brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

This mornings workout was

DB Curl
Preacher
HS Peak Curl (That's what I call it. It's the selectorized machine with seat set low so elbows are up high near my face).

Seated Calf
Calf press on LP
One leg calf

Leverage squat
Split squat (done Meadows style)
Ext

Leg curl (elbows tucked under ribs grabbing top of pad)
Stiff legged DL
Lunge (really long strides to hit hams)

Can't wait for Monday. Intensity will step up a bit now that I've gone through this once and I know what kind of weights I need to use for each exercise. 

Some I guessed wrong and were a little light, which I didn't mind cause this routine is totally new for me.


----------



## Alinshop

MattG said:


> Yep, thats my philosophy as well, screw cardio.lol. I probably walk damn near 5 miles every day at work - on my feet all day long and sweat my ass off in the heat anyways...
> Chest, back, delts today. Gonna really hit it extra hard cause i slacked on them last time with the combined workout. Shootin for 14-15 sets each with 3-4 exercises per body part. *Have a good saturday brothers!*



You do the same Matt!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms today. Wow been a stressful week to say the least but a much needed killer workout did help. Probably update my personal workout thread later
P


----------



## turbobusa

Ok its going to be legs in a minute here. I'm putting bb squats away for a minute. 
I keep fucking up my right shoulder arm trap nerves when I squat. 
Sorry for my absence. had to take some time to take charge of my household .
Nice got me disrespectful . The quiet psychotic thug I keep tucked away visited to get things on track.yeah i too was fresh the fuck outta nice. 
Now I can be nice again... If you are forced ton choose a seat choose the drivers seat.......     All have a great day. legs are about to get toasted... T


----------



## MattG

I know exactly what youre saying T, sometimes you just gotta be an asshole to get the point across even though you dont wanna be that way. Its unfortunate that being a nice guy gets you shit on from time to time. Legs for me today too, probably throw some bi/tri pump sets at the end to get me by the next few days if i cant make it to the gym.


----------



## thebrick

Damn, I hit the wheels today too. Must be something going round here. I'm ramping up the weight and intensity on the legs after my absence on those. Feeling good. Added another pound or two since May.

Let's start the week off right and look Monday square in the eye.


----------



## The Grim Repper

SMASHED legs yesterday, was amazing.  BEST "hell on (my) wheels" I've had in months.  No doubt.  Can't wait to punish them next Saturday.
Tomorrow chest and calves feel the wrath.
Today was a cool experience.  At the supermarket, woman with some kids going crazy jumping around.  I had to get past and patiently smiled, waiting (I have kids, I know it's hard work sometimes) she said 'Oh, I'm sorry.  Hey, are you a lifter?  You know, a bodybuilder?'  I answered yes.  She said 'Amazing.  I work with a guy who is a bodybuilder, you guys get so huge.  That's awesome!'
I said, 'Well, we're trying, and thanks so much for that.'

I wasn't expecting that comment from her, but sometimes it's nice that our pursuits can be something that actually brings pleasure to others.  Hope you guys have a wonderful night, thanks for reading and I wish you all a couple more lbs on the bar and on your scales in hard earned muscle.  You guys rock.
G.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Double post


----------



## MattG

Thats awesome Grim! It doesnt happen often, but when the sincere compliments come its a great feeling. Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Sandpig

Grim that's great. Especially when it catches you off guard a little.

Meanwhile, I can't wait for today's workout in about an hour or so. First repeat workout on the program. Time to bump it up a notch.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Saturday's Quad/Ham session:

Leg extensions (warmup) 3x20
Leg Press 1x15(warmup), 4x15 (add weight each set)
Hack Squat 1x10(warmup), 3x10
Smith machine front squat 3x10
Barbell lunges 3x6-8
Leg Extensions 4x12-15
Seated Leg Curls 3x12
Lying Leg Curls 4x12
DB stiff-legged deadlifts 3x10
Wide Leg Press 2x10-12
Standing Leg Curls 3x12


----------



## AtomAnt

Holy shit guys.... been forever! Hope you are all doing well.

Done with the shows and we just got done with a little cruise week so now we are starting Titan Training. in full today.  Last week we just followed the template. I've done muscle rounds with her before and she pushes it and this week gave her an idea of what the sequence and exercises will be. 

It was funny, she looked at the program and goes, "How can this work?" I explained to her the increased frequency and levels of intensity and how using various rep schemes, load and volume target the muscle differently. She was like, well, let's see how it feels. We got done with the muscle round days and she goes, "HOLY SHIT! I love that! What a great workout!" We were only going light and she said it was starting to burn. Now she sees how frequency and intensity need to vary and work in unison.

Have a great week brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

Yesterday was fun. i did not have to take 30minutes to get my shoulfder to allow a bar on my back . Started with leg exts and then to hams. from there I went to hacks . narrow stance I went 2 plate 3 plates 4 plates 5 plates 6 plates 7 plates 8 plates all for nice sets . The last set made me really dig and i could only manage 6-7 reps.All sets done ass to heals.  I then went to a few sets leg press . back to seated plate  loaded hams I was spent. Gym was about 95 degrees inside and no air .Perfect soreness today. Today is misc.. Abs calves forearms etc. fun day. T  All have a good one..   Hey Grim all  the emails I send you are bouncing back ?    IB are you still dazed from the trip?   LOL. Call me IB and Grim...   T


----------



## Phoe2006

Headed from one side of the country to the other don't know how much training I'll be able to fit in but gonna try. Today would've been national chest day. Enjoy your week brothers


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Yesterday was fun. i did not have to take 30minutes to get my shoulfder to allow a bar on my back . Started with leg exts and then to hams. from there I went to hacks . narrow stance I went 2 plate 3 plates 4 plates 5 plates 6 plates 7 plates 8 plates all for nice sets . The last set made me really dig and i could only manage 6-7 reps.All sets done ass to heals.  I then went to a few sets leg press . back to seated plate  loaded hams I was spent. Gym was about 95 degrees inside and no air .Perfect soreness today. Today is misc.. Abs calves forearms etc. fun day. T  All have a good one..   Hey Grim all  the emails I send you are bouncing back ?    IB are you still dazed from the trip?   LOL. Call me IB and Grim...   T



I clicked 'like' cause I don't have to answer emails.  KIDDING!
Email is good bro, tested earlier, maybe you done typed it wrong when you were all fried from hacks!
I'll hit you up laterololz.

Welcome back Atom!
G.


----------



## thebrick

Great story Grim! That had to feel good!
Sandpig, sounding like you are hittin' it + some!
ATOM! BROTHER! Good to see you here!
Phoe, busy is good! Hope you can get some training in!
T- I used to belong to a gym like that. They didn't turn on the air until it was HOT! Lost my lunch after a leg workout years ago in that place. Loved that gym.

Chest after lunch!


----------



## Pekkerwood

Nice props Grim. Sometimes its good to hear from people who are not looking down there nose at you for pursuing something a bit hard to do!

Beware, however, this can be actual progression (Sigh):

1. Who do you play for?
2. Do you Wrestle?
3. Wondering stares but no comments.
4. Who did you play for?
5. Did you wrestle?

6. DUDE, DO YOU EVEN LIFT? LOL

 In order not to highjack serious thread, today: 

Walked two miles with dog I am sitting. (Pitbull, cannot walk with my little guys yet)

Chesticles:

Warm Up Then:

Flat Bench: 
Bar x 30

95 x 30

185 x 15

225 x 15

225 x 20

Walk away, walk away.

Incline Dumbells: ( Cannot help with knee lift up cause of artificial hip)

80 x 15
90x 15
100 x 15
110 x (Who knows) Don't make fun this is real answer

Dumbell Flys:

Multiple sets of 50 or 60 whatever is available. Stretch, pump, but no strain) ( See past shoulder injuries)

Dips:

Bodyweight only to either cardio or muscle fatigue. Currently 260

Triceps:

Pressdowns with triangle. Stack for reps 4 times.

Cable extensions, 4 Sets.

Overhead Rope Extensions: Till I am pissed off.

Abs:

Hanging leg lifts for at least 50.
Crunch Machine: If I ignore Science


----------



## Sandpig

usually when I do any kinda log, I don't list weight. First the weight is relative to the individual and second when doing volume, it's a pain in the ass to list all the sets.

Since I only do one work set here, it should be easier.


HS Inc 280x8
Dec 225x12
Dip 50x17

Parallel chin 30x8
db row 70x13 (Both arms same time)
Dec pullover 85x17

Smith PBN 160x8
Wide grip uprights 95x13
Rear machine fly 160x17

Rev smith bench 205x8
Dec. extension 100x13
Rope Scott's 90x20

The Scotts are a leaning cable ext. As favored by Larry Scott. I drop the pulley down to about chin level and then back my ass up to the pole. Then bend so my body is parallel with floor. Much better stretch that way than leaving the pulley up high.


----------



## Sandpig

This is the Scott version, I don't use a bench. I would if I could. A regular bench doesn't cut it.


Michael Gundill performs wide grip triceps extension " Scott's or Gironda's style - YouTube


----------



## Phoe2006

Long day hit the road at 9am just now laying down at 2 am the following day. I am looking forward to hitting some weights when things settle down a little Wednesday hopefully maybe as early as tomorrow as long as I find a decent gym. G'night brothers


----------



## Sandpig

Long road trips are tough. You're not doing anything physical but they wear you out.


----------



## AtomAnt

Last night was the start of Titan Training...

Smith Squats 5 x 10, 8, 6, 5, 4
Stiff legged deads 5 x 10, 8, 6, 5, 4
Calves 5 x 12, 10, 8, 6, 5

Superset of Seated Cable Bench Press 4 x 12 with Wide Freemotion Pulldowns 4 x 12

Superset of Freemtion Shoulder Press 4 x 12 with Full hip raises 4 x 15

Superset of seated cable biceps curls 4 x 15 with Freemotion cable Triceps extensions 4 x 15

Great workout! The supersets are like cardio and the heavy training beats you up pretty good.  My hammies are killing me today


----------



## thebrick

i'm really pumped today about hitting back hard. About to hop on the hog like some gym-rat biker-trash and head to the power rack. I want to do some rack deads today and see if I can get some of my strength back after my recent trials and tribulations. I'm hoping that muscle memory is not a myth.

IB? Missing you bro.

Make some noise brothers and don't be shy!


----------



## Sandpig

Kill It Brick!


----------



## Sandpig

Good one today. I should feel this one tmrw. Hopefully anyway.

Barbell Curl 95x8
DB Preacher 35x14 (Both at same time)
Rev. Curl 60x19

Stand Calf 320x7
HS Calf 380x13
Seated Calf 135x17

Smith Squat 245x8  (Yea pretty weak but I had stopped training legs completely for a few years and I just can't get them back up now. These are done slowly too.)
Hack 250x13
Close stance LP 500x17

Leg Curl 125x8
Smith Romanian DL 185x11
Seated Curl 110x15

Funny thing is that when I competed twenty years ago my legs were a strong point.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ok, tonight was back.  Volume was the name of the game here.  I love it, seem to always respond well to it, so, without further ado, tonight's "Back Attack"
1-2 min rest between sets

BB Pullovers w/ EZ curl bar 2x10
Rev Grip Hammer Strength pulldowns 4x10
Wide Grip Pulldowns 4x10
Hammer Strength Seated One Arm Rows 2x10 warmup, 3x10
Close Grip Pulldowns 3x10 (supinated grip)
BB rows 4x10
Close Grip (parallel grip) seated rows 2x10
Wide Grip (pronated grip) seated rows 2x10
Hyperextensions 2x15 (w/ added weight)

Tiring and rewarding stuff.
Let's eat.
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

Finally got across the country and no lifting for me other than a few 12oz beers and a 16oz prime rib. Hitting the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL. Been real productive . ...Lifting moving boxes. .kill it guys... .. You guys are great ...


----------



## Sandpig

Ironbuilt said:


> LOL. Been real productive . ...Lifting moving boxes. .kill it guys... .. You guys are great ...



Sometimes it's gotta be done. Reality  comes first.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you IB!

Had a good back session yesterday. Had my best pulls since Mr. Cisplatin was coursing thru my veins in May. Love hitting back. Makes my world go 'round.

Gonna rest today. 3 good ones in a row. Time for the ol man to take a rest day. Sun is bright and work is slowing down for the 4th so sounds like some yard work is on my menu. Can I count that as cardio?

Have a good one guys and don't forget to buy the grill supplies.


----------



## Sandpig

Killed chest, back, delts and tri's today

Not sure why but I had a great pump and I'm only doing three work sets per body part.  But I'll take it.


----------



## MattG

About to go punish bis tris and traps. Then chest, back, delts tomorrow. Gotta look my best for the holiday festivities . Saturday off, have party and camping to go to, then hopefully feel good enough to blast legs on Sunday. Hope you brothers have yourself a great 4th tomorrow and be safe!


----------



## Sandpig

I'm gonna train and work tmrw
Then I get Saturday off from both.
No work on Sunday or Monday


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulders and traps yesterday. I did a flyes only workout for delts, no pressing. I think it was better for my shoulder pains. Planning on doing that now. Traps went good too. Love shrugging a heavy barbell.

Planning on guns today. Gotta look nice shoving BBQ in my face later   And there are a couple Shiner Bock's in the fridge with my name on it.

You guys have a great 4th!!


----------



## Sandpig

Legs and bi's first thing in the am yesterday.

Set the tone for a great day.

Off today. Going to support some friends at a local show today.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## thebrick

Hit guns on the 4th. Gym was mostly empty. Gotta love it. It was hard and heavy. I am really trying to ramp it back up and I seem to be making some headway. 

Wife and I hit a good BBQ spot for dinner. Pulled pork, baked beans, cole slaw and cornbread. Chilled out at home later and watched the neighborhood party. Perfect for an after-workout recovery.

Got legs down for today.

Hope you brothers had a good one too!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and bi's yesterday first day of lifting this week being on the road in a small town really sucks especially through the holidays no one at the local gym to get a pass. Monday moving to a bigger city so much easier to find a gym. Been on standby all week but hell still getting paid so no complaint here. Just boring


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yesterday was legs with a good friend of mine.  Powerlifter, BBer, genetic mutant.  SHE is amazing.  We hit leg press I go you go style from 3 plates up to 10 a side then back down to 3.  Followed by hacks, smith squats.  Lying leg curls, seated leg curls.  I did stiff leg dls, she did walking lunges we finished up with hypers - she was concentrating on glutes only, I was working hams/glutes/erectors, so different ROM.  She texted me last night, "My legs feel like they're bleeding.  How are you?"  I LOLd.  Legs are really full today, not too bad, but the aerobic component of those presses was murder.  Awesome.
G.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy late 4th guys. Still moving.  Caught a needed shoulder workout cause I was in severe shoulder pain and needed them some theraband and old fashion iron and now better. Thks Grim.   Today legs and currently in cramp mode city so I am  pounding down some watermelon at 12 midnight.  Im still around and sorry not as much.   Great seeing everyone is having some blown up gym time.  ..


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Trained shoulders and traps yesterday. I did a flyes only workout for delts, no pressing. I think it was better for my shoulder pains. Planning on doing that now. Traps went good too. Love shrugging a heavy barbell.
> 
> Planning on guns today. Gotta look nice shoving BBQ in my face later   And there are a couple Shiner Bock's in the fridge with my name on it.
> 
> You guys have a great 4th!!





The Grim Repper said:


> Yesterday was legs with a good friend of mine.  Powerlifter, BBer, genetic mutant.  SHE is amazing.  We hit leg press I go you go style from 3 plates up to 10 a side then back down to 3.  Followed by hacks, smith squats.  Lying leg curls, seated leg curls.  I did stiff leg dls, she did walking lunges we finished up with hypers - she was concentrating on glutes only, I was working hams/glutes/erectors, so different ROM.  She texted me last night, "My legs feel like they're bleeding.  How are you?"  I LOLd.  Legs are really full today, not too bad, but the aerobic component of those presses was murder.  Awesome.
> G.


I'd love to train with a female that can kick my ass or at least keep up with me.


----------



## Sandpig

Double post


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, hope you can find a kick-ass gym and throw some weights!!!
Grim, that sounds freakin' awesome. Love it.
IB, man! good to see you. Glad you checked in!

I hit legs yesterday. Making progress but I have a ways to go after missing those months. Slow and steady.

I'm gonna be scarce for a few days brothers. Wife and I are headed to the beach for a few days. I'm gonna be washing down fried oysters and soft-shell crab with a couple cold ones. Gonna give the diet the finger until later in the week. I am planning to train a couple days. There is a small but nice gym very close. Been there before. Later... if you see a "do not disturb" on the doorknob, I'll just catch up with you all later  LOL Really looking forward to this after the first half of the year!!!!  You guys are great and thank you for being the good men you are!


----------



## The Grim Repper

OK, the deep pain where the hams meet glutes is now insane.  LOL
I know she's hobbling around still.  I'll have to check later just cause I'm sadistic. haha...


----------



## Sandpig

Got in the gym a little earlier than usual in an effort to beat the Monday morning crowd. Practically had the place to myself. 

DB Curl 45x8
Preacher 85x12
HS curl 50x17 (selectorized machine)

Seated Calf 165x8
Calf press 410x13
Single leg raise 35x17

Leverage Squat 250x8
Ext 160x13
Split Squat 30x20

Lunge 95x8
stiff leg 165x11
Leg Curl 65x17

Well that's the second time through my rotations. Enjoying this so far and it shows.

Was at the Patriots Classic on Sat and got a lot of compliments. Most of these people haven't seen me since April at the Cuter Classic.
Not only am I leaned out from the M4B contest but I've put on about 14 lbs since it ended and still have a few veins on my abs and rib cage.  :action-smiley-033:


----------



## MattG

Had a great fast paced leg and forearm session tonight. Wanted to hit them yesterday, but was too exhausted from all the 12oz curls and eating like a pig over the holiday weekend.lol. Squats, lunges, leg presses,extensions, calf raises on 45degree leg press, db wrist curls pronated and supinated...threw some drop sets in there as usual. 36 sets total in 75 mins, nobody else there tonight so able to cruise through everything nice and smooth


----------



## Phoe2006

Back at it back/shoulders thank God I missed national chest day


----------



## turbobusa

Hey gang been in the gym just busy as hell. sorry been missing check ins . Heading out for chest and shoulders. had a ggo leg day yesterday. 
Talk soon . been missing my buddies here.........    T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back day again. Moving boxes still. I see daylight soon . Keep at it guys. . Ib


----------



## Phoe2006

Well long ass day woke up at 3:45am had to drive 200 miles into another state got to the job site with less than 1/8 of a tank of gas left, didn't realize it'd be so far and no gas stations in a 50 mile radius, worked all day and finally got let go to drive 3+ hours back to where we're staying. Got to the gym around 6:30 and absolutely thrashed my arms. Hell yeah been missing my gym and after a 15 hour day at work had a beer to settle down with a spinach and cranberry salad with grilled chicken. Now off to bed. Hope everyone else had a wonderful workout.
P


----------



## Sandpig

Got to the gym yesterday and realized the battery in my MP3 player was dead. :banghead:

Now I don't NEED it but it helps and it also keeps people from talking to me. Well most of them anyway.

Still had a great workout of Chest, back, delts and tris.

Everything I'm doing now is working well for me. My weight is almost back to where it was when I started the M4B contest. But I look 100 times better!


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone at the hangout! I am back from the gulf as of today. Had a great time stuffing my face with fried oysters and grilled fish. 

I managed to train chest Monday and back on Wednesday at an area gym. The place is kinda small, but nice with some good equipment and a good vibe. Back went great. Chest was so-so. Shoulder was hurting like a moro that day. Planning on arms tomorrow!


----------



## MattG

Hit arms and traps Wed, chest back and delts tonight...
7 sets flat bench pyramid
4 incline flyes nautilus machine
4 db decline presses
4 pullups, rear behind neck
3 widegrip bb rows standing on bench for extra stretch
3 widegrip cable pulldowns front
3 closegrip underhand pulldowns last set drop stripping plates
4 arnold presses
4 lateral raises last set drop
4 reverse flyes for rear delts

Have a good one there broskis!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning to my buddies here! hey sorry been absent . Life has been really hectic. good thing is i have been ramping up my gym time. Feel the best i hjave in years and getting better every day. Miss you guys when i'm unable to stop in. Mick we will talk this weekend Warren give me a call or i'll cal you and  IB stay focused on the "great escape". You may be called as oil and pump guy for the tampa pro by our girl . Heading for gym now . talk soon.T


----------



## Phoe2006

Early morning workout in a few gonna hit chest and bi's


----------



## MattG

Bout to go cripple my legs here in a bit. Tomorrow starts the split over again with arms and traps. Think once my work schedule lightens up next month ill hafta change things up and go back to a 4 day split of back/bis, chest/tris, delts/traps, and legs. Have just been doing the 3 day split cause sometimes i can only get to the gym 3 times a week. But i need to mix things up, getting kinda stale here lately mentally. And as much as i hate to do it, might just take a week to 10 days off before the change...been months since i took any time off and it always does me good both mentally and physically


----------



## Phoe2006

Ended up hitting chest/calves/bi's in that order. Alternating no rest between sets. Drenched In sweat now the to feed


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns yesterday and trained shoulders and traps today. I was pretty fired up and it went well. Staying away from those overhead presses and the shoulders seem to like it. Tomorrow may be wheels....


----------



## Sandpig

Chest, back,  delts and tri's
Did back first today to mix it up a bit
Started with rack deads and that got me fired up for the rest of the workout
Started a new cycle last week. Shit kicking in now. 
Trying to get to 200 lbs by the O. without getting fat.  Lol  

Less than ten to go


----------



## Phoe2006

Back, shoulders, and traps this morning. Starting to think I have another shoulder injury my left shoulder's been fuckin killing me sometimes especially when I hit shoulders or start out with incline bench rather than flat. I have read somewhere about some PEPs that work well for healing injuries. Anyone have any experience or protocol? T, brick, ib, anyone?


----------



## thebrick

Ouch Phoe, hope that improves. I don't have a cure other than back off and don't push it on those painful motions until it settles down. I am old school and not well versed in the new peps. I always depended on deca and GH for those things.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea just trying not to break any promises I made to my wife til after my daughter is born. So I guess I should just stop doing heavy shoulder presses for the time being til I can run some deca and GH again. Thanks brick


----------



## thebrick

I quit pressing for shoulders recently, and mine seem to have improved and my shoulders are in terrible shape in both those joints. Just been doing flyes.


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps today...
3 vertical dips, bodyweight x 15,18,20
4 skullcrushers superset with 4 closegrips
4 cable pressdowns last set drop
2 underhand cable pressdowns
5 closegrip preachers last set rest pause
3 st bar curls shoulder width grip
3 reverse grip curls st bar
2 scott machine curls, both drop sets 
3 st bar shrugs behind back, wide grip
4 st bar shrugs front, medium grip
4 standing reverse overhead flyes

Kept weight up higher today by resting 2-3 mins between sets. Nice to switch it up like that once in a while, but took me damn near 2 hours to do my workout today.lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Roadtrip. See u guys in a few weeks. Im going to try and move my life.  Keep training.


----------



## Sandpig

Ez Curl
Inc Curl
HS Preacher

1 Leg Calf
Hack Machine CR
Machine press

Leg Press
Squat
Sissy

Romanian DL
1 Leg Curl
Leg press with Feet high on platform

Still just one work set each exercise. I'll probably keep using this till I stop having strength increases then go back to more volume.


----------



## turbobusa

Well leg day today with a training partner. I'll let you know how it goes later... T
All have a great day............. T


----------



## AtomAnt

Starting Scott Stevenson's Fortitude Training Program today...


Fortitude Training - Available at Www.FortitudeTraining.Net - YouTube







I bought the book and my lovely lady and I will be starting with Turbo Tier 1 and progressing through to tier 3.  

We toyed with Titan training for a few weeks until Scott released this and she has the idea of muscle rounds and the ideas of base and volume training down.

Time to beast it on up....


----------



## thebrick

IB... hope that move goes real smooth for you. Thats a lot to tackle. Good stuff though!

Good to see you Atom! I enjoyed that vid. Intense!

That video got me fired up for my chest workout today. Got it down after my grilled chicken, brown rice and salad lunch. My training partner lucked into some farm fresh eggs and he is bringing me a couple dozen. Thiose won't last long around me.  LOL


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> IB... hope that move goes real smooth for you. Thats a lot to tackle. Good stuff though!
> 
> Good to see you Atom! I enjoyed that vid. Intense!
> 
> That video got me fired up for my chest workout today. Got it down after my grilled chicken, brown rice and salad lunch. My training partner lucked into some farm fresh eggs and he is bringing me a couple dozen. Thiose won't last long around me.  LOL



I wish I could get my hands on some farm fresh eggs... far and few between around here.

I know I haven't been posting much but I haven't forgotten about y'all.... I'm not home much and my girl and I trying to make up for lost time and are always out spending time at parks, vineyards, beaches... everything we missed out on during prep we are enjoying.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Back, shoulders, and traps this morning. Starting to think I have another shoulder injury my left shoulder's been fuckin killing me sometimes especially when I hit shoulders or start out with incline bench rather than flat. I have read somewhere about some PEPs that work well for healing injuries. Anyone have any experience or protocol? T, brick, ib, anyone?



http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/32382-tb500-act1-bcp-157-log.html

Mine was quad tendonitis which were a mess.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Starving right now, heading home to load up on some grub, training the wife, then hitting chest, calves and traps tonight.  It is on.
G.


----------



## thebrick

Had a great workout hitting chest today. A good workout partner makes all the difference. 

Atom, sounds like good living to me! Go for it. Enjoy your life and today is the day.

Had 4 of  those eggs post-workout, soft boiled. Good eats and wish I could get those all the time.

Hope you guys get a good burn and hit it out of the park!


----------



## AtomAnt

Whoa nelly! Fucking killed day one of fortitude training! 

Loading for legs 
Pump sets for upper body 

All done with some if the special sauce Scott prescribes in the book. My heart was pound, I was sweating my ass off, legs were beat and my upper body felt inflated


----------



## The Grim Repper

GREAT chest and trap workout tonight.  Calves can wait until tomorrow...
Incline BB press 4x6-10
Incline DB press 4x6-10
Pec Deck 3x12-15
Flat DB flyes 3x6-10
Flat BB press (constant tension) 2x8-10
High Cable flye/crossover 3x12-15
Hammer shrugs 2x10-12 warmup
 1x10
 1x10, drop 12, drop 15, drop 20


Miller Time*


*Egg whites and gatorade

Couple guys stopped me in the locker room afterwards and asked "Hey man, how long does it take to get big?"  I said "I'll let you know when I get there." 
Gotta love that.

Gonna grab some beef and white rice and catch some zzzzs.
Nite all.
G.


----------



## turbobusa

Ok  the kid passed the test on the startup leg day. Today will be chest and shoulders ... .. holler back later Grim I'll try you tonight.   T


----------



## joh9356

5 sets chest
5 sets bi's
5 sets shoulders
5 sets quads
3 mile run


----------



## thebrick

joh, sounds like a total body workout. Good deal. How many times a week do you hit it like that?


----------



## joh9356

brick, to be honest, right now, every day for 5 days (resting on weekends). But hitting it close to that for the past three weeks.  I am sore after doing it, so I change up groups other days. Tomorrow I am on calves, lower back, abs, and tri's. 

I just posted my cycles (on second one now) here:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/36018-1st-2nd-cycles.html#post241125

I made some bad mistakes on my first cycle and I'll be danged if I waste this second one.


----------



## Phoe2006

No workout yesterday had a great visit with one of our brothers off the board. Stayed up til 1:30ish at night talking. Hated to leave but had to get back to take care of some work. Just got the word that we're heading back home tomorrow or Thursday after we finish one job tomorrow. Beautiful state I had the opportunity visit. Might get an arm workout in later tonight.


----------



## thebrick

Just finished a good back session. Went pretty good. Pulled 405 for 5 on my rack reads today. I know that ain't much for you young guys but when you are 60 and 2 months post-chemo, I was smiling from ear to ear. Maybe i can improve on that a tad over the next weeks. Then hit t-bars, dumbbell rows and close grip pull-downs. Love training back.

Let's rock and roll!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms can't really touch my head. Good read for you guys what do you think? I completely agree

http://hughesfit.com/blogs/news/15314591-5-shocking-training-mistakes-killing-your-gains


----------



## The Grim Repper

Got some sad news tonight.  My pal and owner of my previous gym that closed last month passed away on Sunday.  I know he did everything he could do to keep the place running until the very end.  He cared about us that much - that we had a place to go, to call 'home'.  I used to close up the place with him often, I'd help him rack plates, put away things, turn the radio down and kill the lights with him saying 'Night man, thanks for letting me finish up.'.  Rest in peace Walt, you were one of the good ones brother.
Grim


----------



## Phoe2006

Sorry to hear grim


----------



## Sandpig

My condolences, Grim.


----------



## thebrick

Very sorry to hear about your friend Grim. Sounded like a good man.


----------



## joh9356

Dang Grim, It's really good to hear from you again, but I am so sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Killed arms can't really touch my head. Good read for you guys what do you think? I completely agree
> 
> 5 Shocking Training Mistakes Killing Your Gains - Ryan Hughes | HUGHESFIT



GREAT reminder Phoe!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was back so we killed some iron for my buddy Walt...

(Increase weight each set)

Rev Grip Pulldowns 4x10
One Arm DB Rows 4x10
T-Bar Rows 4x8-10
BB Rows 3x10
Seated Cable Rows (v handle - parallel grip) 3x10-12
Hyperextensions (w/ added weight) 3x10-12

This was exhausting work as I pushed harder and harder each set but my body kept up.  Driving home was a bit difficult due to mental focus and fatigue.  Egg Whites and Gatorade with barely enough strength to shower, then crawled into bed, set alarm for an hour to eat last meal.  This is most definitely getting the job done.


----------



## AtomAnt

Sorry for your loss grim...

Yesterday was heavy loading for upper body and pump sets for legs.

I nearly puked after the leg pump sets... I got home and couldn't stomach real food.  I just sipped on a shake with karboload lol My chest and delts are sore but my legs are really toasted

I am supposed to be off today but due to schedule constraints I need to train today.

So today will be muscle rounds..... FOR EVERY BODYPART! This is gonna be painful


----------



## thebrick

No training for me today. Gotta work. Why can't people just send me a check? They always except me to work for it. What's up with that?? 

And I was all pumped to hit shoulders and traps today. Tomorrow!


----------



## joh9356

thebrick said:


> Why can't people just send me a check? They always except me to work for it. What's up with that??



Brick, I make you a deal, I'll research ways to make this happen, and you do too. Whoever finds out first, we'll let the other one know, deal?

Here's to hopin!


----------



## AtomAnt

You ever feel like you go hit by a train after a workout... Yeah... Kind if feels like that. 

I ran the gauntlet with muscle rounds and I feel like my whole body was best with a club. 

I made sure I refueled appropriately. 7 oz of top round, 300grams of egg whites, 5 pieces of bread (made French toast), 1.5 scoops of whey isolate, 3.5 cups if chex and 1 tortilla wrap coated with Greek yogurt, sea salt, stevia and cinnamon... Not a bad post workout meal


----------



## Sandpig

AtomAnt said:


> I made sure I refueled appropriately. 7 oz of top round, 300grams of egg whites, 5 pieces of bread (made French toast), 1.5 scoops of whey isolate, 3.5 cups if chex and 1 tortilla wrap coated with Greek yogurt, sea salt, stevia and cinnamon... Not a bad post workout meal



Not bad? That's awesome. Too bad we can't eat like that 24/7 without getting fat.

PWO is a wonderful time.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Killed arms can't really touch my head. Good read for you guys what do you think? I completely agree
> 
> 5 Shocking Training Mistakes Killing Your Gains - Ryan Hughes | HUGHESFIT



Great read. I especially like #3.

Being an older guy who has been training since the seventies, I'm always talking about this one or a variation of it.


----------



## Sandpig

So I managed to go up in weight or reps in every exercise yesterday even though I was feeling a little down.

Feel like I'm getting fat and it was in my head. I think I'm just starting to hold a little more water since I added Dbol Monday.

So I checked my body fat yesterday for the first time in a month.

I'm at 8.6 more or less. Was down to approx. 7.1 for the M4B contest.

According to my calculations, I've gained 4 lbs of fat and 14 lbs of water and muscle.
That made me feel a little better. Especially since I'm now at my contest starting weight and BF was 13.7 at that time.


----------



## Sandpig

Sandpig said:


> Great read. I especially like #3.
> 
> Being an older guy who has been training since the seventies, I'm always talking about this one or a variation of it.



Just saw this video. Fits right into what I try to tell people.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnNoeuRVpIo


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> So I managed to go up in weight or reps in every exercise yesterday even though I was feeling a little down.
> 
> Feel like I'm getting fat and it was in my head. I think I'm just starting to hold a little more water since I added Dbol Monday.
> 
> So I checked my body fat yesterday for the first time in a month.
> 
> I'm at 8.6 more or less. Was down to approx. 7.1 for the M4B contest.
> 
> According to my calculations, I've gained 4 lbs of fat and 14 lbs of water and muscle.
> That made me feel a little better. Especially since I'm now at my contest starting weight and BF was 13.7 at that time.



So you've effectively cut 5% bodyfat! Not sure of your weight, but that is probably close to something like a 10-12lb shift in lean mass?  Not too shabby brotha!


----------



## turbobusa

Hey GR remeber what we talked about regarding our last day here on earth? 
You too Brick we just talked on this. sounds like he was "living life' right til the end. Thats good stuff let me pqss on a day that I spend with my grand baby 
or a great freinds. let me go while ball deep and smiling . let me go after some great training time. Lets live this thing the best ways we knoiw... 
Heading out for back session with my new training pard. 19 and full of energy. 
Should be fun . warren call me when you get a chance.. T


----------



## joh9356

OK, pushed myself harder today on pecs.

I usually stick to my working set at 135lbs on medium grip flat barbell press for 5 sets at 10 reps.

today:

upped it to 155lbs, result:

1st set: 10 reps (@failure)
2nd set: 6 reps (@failure)
3rd set: 6 reps (@failure)
4th set: 4 reps (@failure)

My goal is 180lbs 10 rep working set and 200lbs 4 rep failure set by the end of this current cycle.

*remember, when I started working out earlier last year, I started out at 90lb reps. That's all I could do!!!, so yes, I am happy.


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> Hey GR remeber what we talked about regarding our last day here on earth?
> You too Brick we just talked on this. sounds like he was "living life' right til the end. Thats good stuff let me pqss on a day that I spend with my grand baby
> or a great freinds. let me go while ball deep and smiling . let me go after some great training time. Lets live this thing the best ways we knoiw...
> Heading out for back session with my new training pard. 19 and full of energy.
> Should be fun . warren call me when you get a chance.. T



So true T!!  Like you told me about your uncle was it? He had already passed, but there was smile on his face. I like that! Life is about living!

Looking better for shoulders today. I'm feeling good to. Eating well and sleeping


----------



## The Grim Repper

Atom, you mentioned 'hit by a train'... yeah, that sums it up after the other night's back workout.  Tonight is delts (maybe) and arms.  I'm ready to punish shit.


----------



## Phoe2006

No training today traveling across country again. Can't wait to get home not much work here but got paid as if it was a 60hr work week. Got to hangout with Mag for a while and got to see beautiful country and lots of tourist places. So it wasn't that bad of a paid vacation


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts here in a few hours. Really looking forward to it, been 4 days since i hit the gym because of long ass work days. Gonna be in the zone for sure tonight, oh yeah :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'd be climbing the walls at this point Matt! Kill it!
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

AtomAnt said:


> So you've effectively cut 5% bodyfat! Not sure of your weight, but that is probably close to something like a 10-12lb shift in lean mass?  Not too shabby brotha!



Yes, it comes out to 10lbs of muscle/water.

I'm sure some will find that hard to believe especially for a 49 year old.

Trust me, I'm shocked myself.

I will have a couple pics taken tmrw and post them somewhere. Maybe in the thread that has my contest pics.

I'm anxious to see what the difference is.


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> I'd be climbing the walls at this point Matt! *Kill it!*
> Grim



Hey, that's what I was going to say.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, enjoy that family time and safe travels bro!

Matt, ENJOY that workout and make it count! You are chomping at the bit by now. I sure would be!

Sandpig, Sounds like something is going kick-ass right! Awesome job brother!

I don't know what was wrong with me today but I TORE THRU MY SHOULDER/TRAP WORKOUT like a gorilla on crack LOL. I was focused and all over it. I was super setting and rev'd up. I was even super setting my barbell shrugs with front delt raises at the end. I couldn't get enough. Love this shit!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Phoe, enjoy that family time and safe travels bro!
> 
> Matt, ENJOY that workout and make it count! You are chomping at the bit by now. I sure would be!
> 
> Sandpig, Sounds like something is going kick-ass right! Awesome job brother!
> 
> I don't know what was wrong with me today but I TORE THRU MY SHOULDER/TRAP WORKOUT like a gorilla on crack LOL. I was focused and all over it. I was super setting and rev'd up. I was even super setting my barbell shrugs with front delt raises at the end. I couldn't get enough. Love this shit!


It's late, I'm dead tired from tonight's mayhem and so, I'm lazy and will quote Brick to address our distinguished panel LOL...

Phoe, I second that, family is so precious and something that really makes you understand how fleeting time is as you watch children grow, relationships evolve and even the person in the mirror morph into someone better than yesterday. Live every moment brother.

Matt - you are a hungry guy, I can tell by your posts that you have a real hunger for the challenge and yet you seem with all your accomplishments to have a humility others should have which will keep you eager to keep learning, growing and sharing that with others - a true teacher and mentor and overall cool guy.

Sandpig, you are very much the student and have put every thing you've heard and learned into practice.  Nothing frustrates me more than someone who gets sound advice and when it's not what they want to hear asks again for another answer.  YOU walk the walk.  You've come a long way, are still reaching for a higher level where many would have been satisfied at where you are now, not you, you're in this one for life now buddy, I can read that in every syllable you write.  Keep going, you know there are really no limits, only the ones we set in our minds which you have learned don't belong up there, only positive thoughts which turn into positive actions which help you realize your potential which hopefully, we never reach the true end of discovering.  Amazing stuff man, lots to be proud of.

Brick, what can I say.  You are a gorilla on [email protected]   I love to hear your stories about these triumphs which you write so passionately about and it almost feels like we're there sharing it with you, it's pretty amazing and although I can't speak for everyone here, I think overall, we're really proud of you and amazed at your sheer will and even more so, your true joy and renewed sense of purpose which your adversities have helped you to hold very closely never to take for granted.  Keep pushing my brother.

I meant every word I wrote and there are so many folks here that I think are amazing and I have found so much inspiration in.  This is what AnaSCI is about and why this is home.

Have a great night guys.
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

Great post brother thanks grim


----------



## Sandpig

Thanks Grim. I've been chasing the "look" for 35+ years.

Some may say my recent accomplishments are "all drugs".

Not true. I used them back in the 80's too.

Difference now is not only and I more knowledgeable about them but nutrition and sleep are on point.


----------



## thebrick

Great post Grim! …and thank you! Its a privilege having you all as my friends.


----------



## lycan Venom

Got a great 3hr leg session in today. The vascularity of my 3rd leg is insane!

Hope ya'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Sandpig

yesterday

HS Incline 295x7
Decline 240x11
Dip 70x17

Parallel Chin 50x8
DB row 80x13 Both same time
Decline pullover 95x15

Smith PBN 175x6 
Wide Uprights 115x11
Reverse machine fly 175x15

Smith Rev. Bench 230x8
Dec. Extentions 110x13
Rope Overhead Ext.13x15

Another great workout. Weights and or reps keep going up. Oddly I even get pumped from this stuff.


----------



## thebrick

Hit bi's and tri's yesterday and it was a good one. Had a good training partner. I have known this guy for years and he's a good one to train with. Really pushes me and I dish it right back to him. He gives very good spots so you don't mind pushing the envelope. He's in the middle of a bad divorce so I'm glad to see him training thru this rough spot. He really needs it.


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Hit bi's and tri's yesterday and it was a good one. Had a good training partner. I have known this guy for years and he's a good one to train with. Really pushes me and I dish it right back to him. He gives very good spots so you don't mind pushing the envelope. He's in the middle of a bad divorce so I'm glad to see him training thru this rough spot. He really needs it.



A good training partner is hard to come by. Sounds like you guys mesh well together. 

Sunday - unplanned rest day for me.


----------



## MattG

Hit my double today...bis, tris traps..then later worked the wheels. Also hit the old tanning bed, amazing how much bigger and better you look with some extra color. Plus i just like to look pretty.lol


----------



## thebrick

On a wild hair, I decided to train back on Sunday. I went in WELL caffeinated  Went great. Rack deads, t-bars, barbell rows, one-armed dumbbell rows and close grip pull-downs. Left the gym soaking wet and feeling great. 

Planning on chest today. Its all good and I'm lovin' life!  You guys have a great Monday and let's do this!


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a great weekend... went up to my girl's parent's house to meet some family from all around the country that was coming in... We trained hard on saturday morning then in the afternoon went to two wineries and ended up spending about 4 hours at one of them.  The wine was good lol Then we went out for some japanese at night.  I got rolls that did not have any rice.  I ask the sushi chefs to prepare my rolls with cucumber wrapper when I don't want carbs.  I dig it... 

We are both loving fortitude training.  It honestly beats you up... Great workouts.  Every workout keeps your heart rate up and essentially serves as cardio 

Back to the grind today...


----------



## chaotichealth

Bi's tri's and back. Tomorrow chest sholders n legs. 6 day split


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest/ bi's/ calves later today just got to where I'm working this week. Worked for about an hour earlier minimum 8 hrs for today. Gonna get my hotel room and then hit the gym. Had to get up at 2:45 this morning to drive to this job location. Everyone always hates Monday's but I look at it like another day to get $$$$$.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, that sounds awesome! Good to see you enjoying life as it should be!
Chaotic, good to see you here brother!
Phoe, Good things are happening for you and I love it!

Just back in from a chest workout. Ramped up the weight some today. Makes me feel like I'm making progress. Workout partner made me push my limits and then some. Chest feels fried! Hell yeah!


----------



## AtomAnt

Get that dough phoe (I made a rhyme lol) 

Brick, life has been good to me lately. I'm glad to see that it's treating you well too! 

Well today was heavy lower body loading and upper body pump... I puked. I puked big time! Such a badass workout


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest/bi's no calves worked out in a smaller gym and started getting crowded and I was tired if bumping into people. Decent workout wasn't really feeling it though. Hopefully tomorrow's a better more motivated workout


----------



## Sandpig

AtomAnt said:


> Get that dough phoe (I made a rhyme lol)
> 
> Brick, life has been good to me lately. I'm glad to see that it's treating you well too!
> 
> Well today was heavy lower body loading and upper body pump... I puked. I puked big time! Such a badass workout


Been a while since I puked. Man I miss those days


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Hit chest/bi's no calves worked out in a smaller gym and started getting crowded and I was tired if bumping into people. Decent workout wasn't really feeling it though. Hopefully tomorrow's a better more motivated workout



This means the next workout will kick-ass! Your batteries are recharging as we speak and you will be 110% next time. :headbang:

I was talking about this with a friend at the gym today. Funny how you can walk in ready to kill-it and sometimes it just doesn't hit the level you wanted and the next time you go in thinking you "just want to get one in today" for whatever reason and you end up killing it!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Made it. 3460 miles     brick I saluted as I passed on the freeway my man.   Turbo u were off course so I called instead..  lol.. phoe. Got porn pics which  made the trip hard,  soon back to training ..Sorry ive been in a travel trance and glad you guys are posting as it keeps my morale up as deep thoughts are rampid..  T made u a key.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chest/calves/forearms last night.  Delts were still tired from Saturday, weights bullied me a bit on chest, but that's ok, still adding size and staying pretty lean.  Today's wife's birthday, so if she wants to train or take day off, up to her.  Going to whip her up some breakfast and get started, have a great day gang.
Grim


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> Chest/calves/forearms last night.  Delts were still tired from Saturday, weights bullied me a bit on chest, but that's ok, still adding size and staying pretty lean.  Today's wife's birthday, so if she wants to train or take day off, up to her.  Going to whip her up some breakfast and get started, have a great day gang.
> Grim



Dang Grim, anniversary a couple days ago straight to a bday huh? Sounds like u guys are perfect together . Tell the wife happy bday for me. No training for me today, 12 hr work day. Supposed to rain tomorrow so hopefully then. Have a good day there brothers!


----------



## chaotichealth

Whole body. Rolling 6" pipe by 40' around all day


----------



## Sandpig

Ez Curl 105x8
Inc DB Curl 40x10
HS Preacher 80x17

1 Leg Calf 100x6
CR on Hack mach. 410x13
LF mach. CP 290x16

LP 810x5
Squat 225x12
Sissy 25x17

Romanian DL 205x6
1 Leg Curl 65x13
LP with high leg placement 450x17


----------



## thebrick

IB! That explains the good vibes I had the other day. Couldn't explain it, just that someone good is close! Good things are gonna happen your way! Good to hear you have that done.
Grim, hope you and your wife had a good celebration!
Chaotic, dang, that is a workout for sure.

Couldn't train yesterday. Had on of my routine scans yesterday. Doc is on vacation next week so I get the results in 2 weeks. Got my fingers crossed.

Planning on legs today. I'm a little overdue on wheels!

Have a good one brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Wife's bday was cool, she had to work, but I made dinner for us and the kids, homemade burgers for the wife and I made with nice chuck and seasoned with Grim's special burger spice blast!  (OK, I had some cake and hot dogs too LOL)
Anyway, tonight I'm hitting back with a vengeance after training the wife and I'm reworking my diet to shift into an offseason GROW!  Eat time baby!
I am so excited for everyone here to kick 2014's second half's ASS!
You got this, now kill it.
G.


----------



## Alinshop

MattG said:


> Hit my double today...bis, tris traps..then later worked the wheels. Also hit the old tanning bed, amazing how much bigger and better you look with some extra color. Plus i just like to look pretty.lol



GTL!



AtomAnt said:


> Had a great weekend... went up to my girl's parent's house to meet some family from all around the country that was coming in... We trained hard on saturday morning then in the afternoon went to two wineries and ended up spending about 4 hours at one of them.  The wine was good lol Then we went out for some japanese at night.  I got rolls that did not have any rice.  I ask the sushi chefs to prepare my rolls with cucumber wrapper when I don't want carbs.  I dig it...
> 
> We are both loving fortitude training.  It honestly beats you up... Great workouts.  Every workout keeps your heart rate up and essentially serves as cardio
> 
> Back to the grind today...



It sounds like you had a very nice weekend.


----------



## MattG

Alinshop said:


> GTL!



Hahaha. Yep, i actually did laundry that day too, now that you mention it.lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

In limbo just  chekn in. When settled the door will get knocked on Brick.. Grim awesome to hear the chef at work for D day...congrats late !   Soon to be back at it as I itch when I see a gym sign something fierce.   Keep at it iron bruthas.  Atom good to see and hear you as always..You guys are my family and I appreciate the good reads.  Ib.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> In limbo just  chekn in. When settled the door will get knocked on Brick.. Grim awesome to hear the chef at work for D day...congrats late !   Soon to be back at it as I itch when I see a gym sign something fierce.   Keep at it iron bruthas.  Atom good to see and hear you as always..You guys are my family and I appreciate the good reads.  Ib.



Thanks man, we love you brother, August's almost here so when we hang in a little while bro, we're going to put a chef to work downing some massive eats!  Heaven help the gym members the day you come in LOL - someone gonna' get hurt!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back yesterday great workout. Today down by the border to work been scoping out some local gyms oy one I see that I'm not gonna have to pass back through border check point. Maybe shoulders tonight


----------



## thebrick

IB! Man, its great to see your around!! Almost there!!!
Phoe, back is my favorite. If I'd had been there with you we would have hit "Mas Tacos Por Favor" after the workout!  :headbang:

Got shoulders and traps coming up around the curve. I can hear the engines rev'ing!


----------



## thebrick

Had a good shoulder workout! 

BUT THE BEST PART BROTHERS... 
I got home from the gym to a message from my doctor than my MRI scan from Tuesday looked good!!!!!!!!  I may get drunk tonight!!! Well, maybe not shit-faced, but a couple  :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Had a good shoulder workout!
> 
> BUT THE BEST PART BROTHERS...
> I got home from the gym to a message from my doctor than my MRI scan from Tuesday looked good!!!!!!!!  I may get drunk tonight!!! Well, maybe not shit-faced, but a couple  :headbang:



:headbang:  Awesome brother, have one or two for me!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night's back workout was pretty phenomenal.  Increased my density by limiting rest between sets.  Increased weight on almost all exercises and sets.  By the end I was seriously close to heaving and since the last exercise was hypers, you can imagine how each rep was an 'oh shit, here it comes' rep. LOL
I mixed up some add'l BCAAs for the ride home and had to sit and wait five minutes in the car before attemting to drive.  Yeah, one of those workouts.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brick that's awesome news brother


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> had to sit and wait five minutes in the car before attemting to drive.  Yeah, one of those workouts.



It's been a while since it's happened but when I was younger and crazier, I used to have to do that often after a good leg workout.


----------



## Sandpig

Awesome news Brick!


----------



## thebrick

Well, wife and I ended up buying a nice bottle of wine and celebrated the news at home. I'm such a party animal!  LOL

Hit the guns today brothers. Not too shabby!

Looks like the weekend is knocking at our door! Have a great one!


----------



## MattG

Got the weekend kicked off right with a great chest, delt, and back workout tonight. Boy do i feel revived, been a few days since i got to lift. Was a little slow starting out but quickly got in the groove and left feeling like a new man. Have a good one broskis, toss some 45's for me.


----------



## Phoe2006

16 hour day 109 at 10:30 am FML don't know when I'll be working out again? We'll play it by ear


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> 16 hour day 109 at 10:30 am FML don't know when I'll be working out again? We'll play it by ear



Damn dude sorry to hear that. When u say 109 at 10:30 you dont mean 109 hours for the week i hope!


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Had a good shoulder workout!
> 
> BUT THE BEST PART BROTHERS...
> I got home from the gym to a message from my doctor than my MRI scan from Tuesday looked good!!!!!!!!  I may get drunk tonight!!! Well, maybe not shit-faced, but a couple  :headbang:



This just made my night:headbang::headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

mattg said:


> damn dude sorry to hear that. When u say 109 at 10:30 you dont mean 109 hours for the week i hope!


109°


----------



## The Grim Repper

Up nice and early to get a jump on the day.  Just some step mill today.  Haven't done any cardio lately and just craving some sanctuary on the steps.  Day with the family and some soft tissue work this afternoon which I could totally use.  Going to hit legs tomorrow, just a nice session to get some blood into the legs and stretch those out once they're full of the red stuff.
Grim


----------



## Phoe2006

Drank 20-16 oz bottles of water and pissed twice so yea it was hot. Guess for the next month or so it's gonna be tough to get workouts in. Getting up at 4:30 didn't get back to the room til 7:30 or so last night


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Drank 20-16 oz bottles of water and pissed twice so yea it was hot. Guess for the next month or so it's gonna be tough to get workouts in. Getting up at 4:30 didn't get back to the room til 7:30 or so last night



Dang! Is it humid too?

Planning on back today. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> 109°


Now that is one post that I can't like. 

As I get older I find myself tolerating that kind of heat less and less.


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Now that is one post that I can't like.
> 
> As I get older I find myself tolerating that kind of heat less and less.



I hear ya bro. The elements is why i jumped out of the construction/labor field and went back to school to go in the medical field. I dont wanna spend the next 30 years busting my ass in that kinda shit. 

Wheels later today with some forearm sets too i think. Hope everybody has a good saturday!


----------



## thebrick

Back workout kicked my ass today... I did rack reads. Worked my way up to 435. My best since last year when my shit hit the fan. Then I did heavy t-bars super-setted with barbell rows for reps for 5 rounds. On to cable rows 5 sets, then close-grip pull downs. 

Walked out feeling half sick and a big smile. Came home to a big protein shake and now a nap is sounding good.


----------



## Ogre

Shoulders today.Since rotater cuff repair I do a nothing but shoulder day where I do 5 to 6 different exercises with light weight 5x20-25 reps.It does work.


----------



## thebrick

Ogre, how long ago was your surgery? Good to hear you can train 'em.


----------



## Phoe2006

Have you ever ran PEPs ogre? There's some very knowledgeable bros here who have been through surgeries who might be able to point you in the right direction for a speedy recovery?


----------



## Ogre

thebrick said:


> Ogre, how long ago was your surgery? Good to hear you can train 'em.



2 yrs ago.For the first 4 months after the sugery I couldn't even lift my arm over my head.I had 3 tears and a debriement done.


----------



## Ogre

Phoe2006 said:


> Have you ever ran PEPs ogre? There's some very knowledgeable bros here who have been through surgeries who might be able to point you in the right direction for a speedy recovery?



Yes.I'm a big fan of peps.Ipamorelin and GRF-1-29.On them right now and yes I used them to heal.I plan to stay on them as long as I can afford them.


----------



## chaotichealth

Side and back delts, traps, and chest. Calfs to


----------



## thebrick

Took  the day off. Cut the grass and we hit the Farmer's Market and loaded up on those fresh summer vegetables. You guys ever tried those sugar baby watermelons? Like candy in a big green shell. I'm on my 3rd one so far this summer.

Planning on chest tomorrow! Back is nice and sore from yesterday. Mission accomplished.

Hope you guys are having a great weekend!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Off day, was going to be legs, oh well.
Major cheat/digestive abuse day.
Began at 5:00 am with 1/2 quart of ice cream with hot fudge and 8-10 oreos smashed into it.
Breakfast later was 4 eggs/4 whites with toast w/PB and Jelly and two bowls of sugared cereal.
Lunch was Indian cuisine with family-nice rich lamb and rice with appys of salmon and lamb then honey ball dessert.
Next up was triple patty burger w/ mayo, bacon, grilled onions and tomatoes from Five Guys w/ large 14oz fry and vanilla shake.  Ate some peanuts while I waited for my food.
Came home to almost 1/2 quart of double dunker ice cream w/ you guessed it, 6 oreos and smucker's hot fudge.
Still debating on whether I'm going to Pizza Hut tonight for a small pie.


----------



## MattG

Lol, damn Grim you put some serious food away today huh? Cant fault ya brother, sounds like something id do 

Hit the guns and traps today. Did less volume and higher weight in the 5-8 rep range. Think im gonna keep it like this for another week or two than evaluate. Ive tried it before and wasnt too big on it, but its good to switch things up, and i feel like ive fallen into a stalemate here lately. Time will tell. Monday tomorrow, shit. Well hope you all have a decent day to start the workweek. Later brothers


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> Lol, damn Grim you put some serious food away today huh? Cant fault ya brother, sounds like something id do
> 
> Hit the guns and traps today. Did less volume and higher weight in the 5-8 rep range. Think im gonna keep it like this for another week or two than evaluate. Ive tried it before and wasnt too big on it, but its good to switch things up, and i feel like ive fallen into a stalemate here lately. Time will tell. Monday tomorrow, shit. Well hope you all have a decent day to start the workweek. Later brothers



Yessir!  I went to Pizza Hut, grabbed a medium pie ate all but one slice and about a quart and a half of Sierra Mist soda.   Ice cream before bed now...

Yep, Matt, sometimes you need to switch things up, even just order of exercises, rep cadence, rest periods, or throw everything out the window.  I like the higher weight and switching rep ranges to change things up.  "Wakes" the nervous system and those high threshold fibers up.  Let us know how you get on with soreness, etc. Happy Monday people, crush that shit!
It's All You Bro! 
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

Really thought I'd have a shitty WO yesterday due to staying up late for USA's.

Went well. Hit all exercises.

HS Inc 300x8
Dec 245x11
Dip 75x15

Parallel Chin 60x6
2 arm DB Row 90x11
Dec Pullover 95x17

Smith PBN 175x6
Wide Uprights 115x13
Reverse mac. Fly 175x17

Smith Rev. Bench 250x8
HS Tri Ext 80x13
Rope Scott Exts 130x18


----------



## zepplin

just doing some cardio and light weights today,,getting over a shoulder injury


----------



## thebrick

zepplin said:


> just doing some cardio and light weights today,,getting over a shoulder injury



Hate to hear that Zepp. Be patient and stay busy and train what you can. Injuries are part of the game and you will be back 100% soon smarter than ever.

Matt! I think you are doing a great thing by stirring the pot. Give your body a surprise to shock the status quo!

Grim! Damn. That had to be good! 

Planning on a chest workout today. After a day off, I am psyched.

Happy Monday brothers!


----------



## chaotichealth

Tri's are done doing back now gonna finish with deal lifts and go to legs


----------



## MattG

Came down with one of the worst cases of the flu i can remember in the past 10-15 years. Woke up yesterday feeling a little off but not bad, then 4 hours later it was coming out of both ends, and so weak i could barely stand up. Finally ate for the first time in 36 hours today. I hate it when this shit happens, looking in the mirror is just terrible! So, off until this weekend im afraid, need to recover fully before i get back in the swing of things. Hope everybody's week is goin good. Talk to yall in a few days


----------



## Phoe2006

Hope u get to feeling better soon Matt


----------



## chaotichealth

Shoulders bi's and chest


----------



## thebrick

Damn Matt! I hate to hear that brother! Take care of yourself. The flu is serious shit. Get lots of rest and eat what you can. Don't worry about the gym or the mirror. The weights will be there and MUSCLE MEMORY brother! You will bounce back in no time.

Hit the wheels today. I was huffing and puffing and sweating. Must have been working!


----------



## Sandpig

Since this is a training thread I got a question for you guys. You all know what kind of build I have so that should help.

I'm thinking about getting in another contest that is all about the legs. Size increase while still looking good.

What type of specialization would you guys do?

High volume legs 2 or 3 times per week and one light upper body day? 

It's a 90 day contest so any ideas will be helpful.

I asked Jay for his input but being the ball buster he is, he just said, "those toothpicks?"


----------



## kubes

Good to see all you guys still tearing that iron up! Back and shoulders for me changed things up and training at night now. I sleep like a baby


----------



## Alinshop

Sandpig said:


> Since this is a training thread I got a question for you guys. You all know what kind of build I have so that should help.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting in another contest that is all about the legs. Size increase while still looking good.
> 
> What type of specialization would you guys do?
> 
> High volume legs 2 or 3 times per week and one light upper body day?
> 
> It's a 90 day contest so any ideas will be helpful.
> 
> I asked Jay for his input but being the ball buster he is, he just said, "those toothpicks?"




Legs every 4-5 days. Drop sets, super sets, mix it up heavy and light days depending on how fast you recover.


----------



## thebrick

Alinshop said:


> Legs every 4-5 days. Drop sets, super sets, mix it up heavy and light days depending on how fast you recover.



I agree. Go for that deep burn and let them recover. Been my experience that legs are tougher to maintain as you get a tad older.

Had a very good shoulder workout. Pre-fatiqued my delts with 5 sets lateral flyes and then hit some overhead presses. Then I was on to rear delts with x-pulls and then to heavy barbell shrugs super setted with front delt raises. I was very well caffeinated today


----------



## Phoe2006

My legs grow freakishly fast sandpig. I would do a 4-5 day workout. One week go heavy as fuck next do light weight high reps got keep em guessing. I always would be doing drop sets. Have u ever ran deca around a gram?

I saw someone who's do hundreds on leg press. Start with 90lbs per side do 10 reps add another plate do to 10 more and so on til you reach a 100 reps without stopping other than to add more weight. I've tried and its fuckin killer.

Squats ass to grass

I'll add more later I'm back on the road


----------



## Sandpig

4-5 day workout?


----------



## Phoe2006

4-5 split
Monday chest/calves
Tuesday shoulders/back/traps
Wednesday bi's/tri's/forearms
Thursday legs
Friday off cardio
Saturday repeat
Ofcourse you can adjust the body parts worked. Up your doses a little and eat eat eat. I'll add more tomorrow when we're down at work. Gonna be going off 3 hours so might be a little tired


----------



## Sandpig

I see that word cardio in there. lol


----------



## chaotichealth

Triceps delts (side and back) and lower core


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did back last night.  Without going into detail, I went into this workout angry as f*ck over some business matters - I mean steaming.  I didn't even tell my buddy about it who I work out with.  Had my usual pleasant demeanor, very little to say in general and when it was time for a set, I put my mind square upon what pissed me off.  Let's just say I was quite a bit stronger last night than I usually am.  200mgs of test base wouldn't have done that shit.  I brutalized the weights and that is that.  Right before my last high rep set of seated rows I believe I muttered something like 'This stack doesn't have a f*cking chance.  Not one f*cking chance.'


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today. Went better than i thought. Been pretty stressed past couple days. Planning on back tomorrow. Looking forward to that.


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's,  calves, quads and hams today. Another productive workout


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning.  Grim gonna be getting remanmed warchild... 
Cool stuff...  I know i've been absent lately here but i've been steady in he gym.
The 19 yr old training partner is still into it like the old days. very cool. 
funny cuz i can see him growing in just a few short weeks. Misc today. 
Waiting on my buddy IB to get settled.   hey Mick   hey phoe..  G R holler if you get a chance this weekend. Ok time to train... T


----------



## Phoe2006

Long time no here from you T good to see you. Just was talking to ib wondering where the hell you been? 

Anyways first day back in the gym in almost 2 weeks been working 14+ hours a day trying to money up for my daughter when she gets here in the fall.
Chest/bi's/calves yesterday felt good.


----------



## thebrick

Been thinking about you T! Good to see you around. Glad things are OK. I was getting a tad worried.

Phoe, man, I am tickled for you. Those weights will be there. When is the due date again?

Anybody talked to IB? Hope his world is good.

I am really pumped for the back workout today. I took the day off yesterday, decided I needed it after 4 days in a row. Got the iced coffee brewing so I'll be a jittery old sack of gym rat shit. :headbang: Weighed in at 202 the other day. Up from my low of 185 post surgery and chemo. Kinda pudgy tho, but I don't care too much. I am feeling good and I need this today.

You guys have a great weekend!


----------



## chaotichealth

Starting out with calfs. Then quads, gluts, then l9wer back


----------



## Phoe2006

Ib is doing good busy.


----------



## MattG

Well after losing 6 lbs and having the life sucked outta me from one hellacious case of the flu, finally gonna hit the gym here in a bit tonight. Been almost a full week off, so gonna go easy and do a full upperbody workout tonight. Chest back bis tris delts traps, all at 6 sets each. Bein sick did a number on me, cant wait to get back in the groove


----------



## Sandpig

Hey guys, been really busy with work. Even have to work today. Sucks but gotta make the money when I can. I work by the piece so there are no gaurantees here.

Anyway training has been going great. My strength on Phil's routine just keeps getting crazier. Yesterday I inclined 235 x6. In the past 35 years of training, I've never done more than 205.

And it's not just the strength. The muscles are coming too. Had a guy yesterday tell me I looked like RoboCop. 

Bi's, Calves, Quads and Hams coming up in about an hour.

BTW, I've been doing so good with this routine, I've decided not to fuck with it. Therefore I did not enter that leg competition.


----------



## thebrick

Mrs. and I hit the Farmer's market for some home-grown stuff then came home to lunch then we were off to the gym. I hit chest. Had a good one. Pace was bang, bang, bang and had some good lifts too. Been going on how I am feeling when I train vs. the calendar. Usually would not be up for chest until Monday but I was ready now. Tomorrow will be legs.

Glad to see you guys are feeling good and staying busy.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Geeze. I have been overworkd stressdd and no gym and its killen me. Anyhow, could be worse for sure so im thankful for that. Good to hear the news brick.thats awesome. Im havn troubles but will chek in. You all arent forgotten ..keep it up. !


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back yesterday today shoulders. Started out rough my left shoulder was killing me but worked though it and lifted 3 plates per side for 6 reps on the hammer strength shoulder machine heavier than usual. But shoulder warmed up and settled down. 

Brick she's due in late fall


----------



## Sandpig

Brick, you sound like Jay now.

Me: Jay I want to train with you. What are training today?
Jay: I don't know yet. :sFun_duh2:


----------



## Sandpig

Legs and Bi's yesterday.

Another productive workout. Weights still going up. 

Ran into Z28 yesterday and he told me to be careful and slow down with this strength gain. Can't afford to get hurt and miss time from work.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ I can identify with Jay 'not knowing' what he's training that day.  I've made much more progress ignoring days of the week or between a body part and going by when I'm ready mentally which is usually, for me, the best indicator of how ready I am physically. LOL
So, let's say tonight's an 'upper body' night in that it could be chest but may turn out to be delts and traps.  Crap shoot time! 
Have a great Monday everyone, glad to hear everyone's killing it nicely.  

And Sand, Z28 is right, those tendons can't keep up with those muscles like we'd wish, be smart, safe and injury free brother!


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> Brick, you sound like Jay now.
> 
> Me: Jay I want to train with you. What are training today?
> Jay: I don't know yet. :sFun_duh2:



LOL! I thought that was called the Weider "Confusion Principle"? 

Grim, that was kinda my line of thought. I usually train chest on Mondays with my partner, but he's off on a fishing trip so I was thinking, I'm ready now, why wait another day? Already been doing the same with back with some good success on that.


----------



## joh9356

Good god, squats.....havent done those in a long time. I have to admit I'm blessed with fairly good-looking legs. At least me wife says so. Its my upper body that just is taking forever. 

Anyway, I threw a 45 lb barbell across my shoulders and started my sets. Got through three sets at 10-12 reps each and Holy Crap.....my poor quads....I guess my legs gave me my answer!


----------



## Alinshop

Sandpig said:


> Legs and Bi's yesterday.
> 
> Another productive workout. Weights still going up.
> 
> Ran into Z28 yesterday and he told me to be careful and slow down with this strength gain. Can't afford to get hurt and miss time from work.



Us old dudes need to be careful. I have found myself getting injured a lot more than I used to after I hit 40.


----------



## Sandpig

Alinshop said:


> Us old dudes need to be careful. I have found myself getting injured a lot more than I used to after I hit 40.


Well I'm knocking on wood then.
Only issue I've had is tendinitis in my right elbow and I'm ready to turn 50 in a few months.


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms today now off to bed. As most know I work on the road a lot so started a new gym and love people's reactions when your tri pressing more than they bench and your ear buds pop and you overhear them saying where the fuck did this guy come from lol. And I feel like I'm small at 270 comparatively speaking to some of the monsters I see and know. But hell that's what makes us push ourselves right


----------



## chaotichealth

I love when you're getting ready t9 go heavy and you can tell some people are looking at you while your loading up.  Then more are waiting while your getting set. It's a great feeling


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Killed arms today now off to bed. As most know I work on the road a lot so started a new gym and love people's reactions when your tri pressing more than they bench and your ear buds pop and you overhear them saying where the fuck did this guy come from lol. And I feel like I'm small at 270 comparatively speaking to some of the monsters I see and know. But hell that's what makes us push ourselves right



270? You have almost 100 lbs on me. 

Now I feel small!


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm nowhere near as lean as you sandpig

Hell living out of hotels suck I am dropping some weight working in the heat but I'm pretty sure I could tweak my diet for the better but hell I'm not eating chicken and rice when its 105-110 out fuck that gimme a subway sandwich instead.


----------



## Phoe2006

Not to bad for running a trt dose the entire time my wife's been pregnant


----------



## thebrick

Looking damn good Phoe. I'm still trying to get some of my lean weight back... we'll see how it goes for me.


----------



## Phoe2006

Didn't realize the pic was so dark


----------



## joh9356

Thanks Alinshop, i just hit 40 last week.......


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was chest and biceps and abs.  Pre exhausted chest with pec deck and flyes before hitting incline BB.  Three working sets with two drops on the last set.
Then 3 sets of guillotines, 3 sets of cable xovers and two sets of heavy DB pullovers across a bench.  Biceps was Kuclo's crazy 8s for two circuits. 8 exercises. Do 8 reps, move to next exercise, two minutes rest after 8th exercise then repeat.
2 arm seated DB curl
2 arm incline (face down) hammer curls
1 arm DB preacher
2 arm rope hammer curl
Reverse grip ez curl
Wide ez curl
1 arm curl machine
2 arm curl machine
Nice pump.


----------



## AtomAnt

What up brothers?

Got back from vacation this weekend and had a great time.  We still trained and we were at a nice gym owned by a 3 time Ms. universe.

This fortitude training program is kicking my ass! Yesterday was heavy Loading for legs and pump sets for upper body, today is the reverse. 

Despite eating over a pint of ice cream every night on the trip and having 4-5 glasses of wine every night I still look pretty decent...

I also added a pic of my girl.  She is freaking dedicated.  She cooked us some chicken to eat as our snack on the beach


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you look great! Sounds like you had a good time. Vacations are for fun, so glad you cut loose a little bit. Welcome back!

Hit shoulders and traps this afternoon. Pre-exhausted my delts before hitting some presses for reps. Can't go heavy on those like my old days. The shoulder starts grinding. Tore my traps up too. Shrugs and then moved on to one-arm shrugs, sitting on the end on a bench with a heavy dumbbell. Have not done those in a while.


----------



## Phoe2006

Off today legs tomorrow


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> Last night was chest and biceps and abs.  Pre exhausted chest with pec deck and flyes before hitting incline BB.  Three working sets with two drops on the last set.
> Then 3 sets of guillotines, 3 sets of cable xovers and two sets of heavy DB pullovers across a bench.  Biceps was Kuclo's crazy 8s for two circuits. 8 exercises. Do 8 reps, move to next exercise, two minutes rest after 8th exercise then repeat.
> 2 arm seated DB curl
> 2 arm incline (face down) hammer curls
> 1 arm DB preacher
> 2 arm rope hammer curl
> Reverse grip ez curl
> Wide ez curl
> 1 arm curl machine
> 2 arm curl machine
> Nice pump.



My man Grim comes correct with yet another arm blasing routine. Oh yeah, im doing this crazy 8 deal next arm session in a few days, maybe also do it with tris as well :headbang:


----------



## chaotichealth

Been at work today 4 ambtill 11pm


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> Been at work today 4 ambtill 11pm





Get some sleep will ya.


----------



## Sandpig

chest, back, delts and tris yesterday.

Purposely didn't attempt to push the weight up on every exercise.

Just went up one rep on most of them and starting to push the rep range on each exercise a little higher.

Gotta listen to my brothers here when they say to slow down.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was delts and hams.  Strength is on the climb again thanks to some changes in diet and supplement protocol.
Seated Military Presses 1x12,1x8(warmups), 4x10-15
DB Lateral Giant Sets 1x25,1x15,1x10,1x8 - increase weight each set, no rest until done with 1x8.  60 seconds rest.  Repeat one more time.
BB Front Raises 3x10-12
Reverse Pec Deck 1x15 (warmup), 3x12-15
Hammer Shrugs 1x20,1x20,1x12-15,1x8-10 (add weight each set - 45 seconds rest in between sets - I go you go style)

Lying Leg Curls 1x15-20 (warmup), 3x12-15F (partials on last set until F)
Seated Leg Curls 2x12-15F (partials on second set until F)
DB Romanian Dead Lifts 1x6-8(warmup),2x10 (increase weight each set)
Wide/High Leg Press (push thru heels) 1x12 (warmup/stretch - back will be tight after RDL),2x10-15
Standing Single Leg Curl 3x12-15 (add weight each set)

Miller time...PWO feed of choice...

My kCal intake for the past two days has been almost 8k of CLEAN food.
Eating 8-10oz of ground beef with 3 cups of white rice at 1 am is pretty strange sometimes. LOL

Grim

(Believe it or not, after going to sleep for one hour, I woke and had an immense craving for ice cream with oreos smashed into it.  My first thought was 'Wow, that would be good, but nah, going back to bed. ' Then I thought, 'WTF am I still hungry for?!' LMAO


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off today. Been getting goods ones every day since Friday. Time for a break and my body is saying so..  

This afternoon, I hopped on the hog shirtless and had a good ride, soaked up some sun and wind and life in general. I'm making every fucking day count brothers.


----------



## Sandpig

Enjoy yourself Brick.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit legs today pretty good workout too. Haven't hit legs in a while so in definitely gonna be sore for the next few days. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sandpig

So much for holding back.

Yesterday my main Quad exercise was Smith Squats.

Last time I did 275x7. So plan was 275 for 8.

Well I felt like shit due to work so I decided to add 5 lbs to 280 and only do 6 reps.

Well once I got to 6 I said fuck it and ended up doing 8. 

So I can look at it as a good thing that I put mind over body and kicked ass. 

Or I can call myself an idiot cause I'm supposed to be trying to slow down a bit. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Slowing down likely means 'don't do stupid shit' cause you think you can, 8 reps instead of 6 with 5lbs more on the bar is WAY different than going for doubles and singles with more than you ever did before cause you 'think' you can.  Nice work man! :headbang:


----------



## AtomAnt

Pretty much feel like death lol

Yesterday was Muscle Rounds: 1 muscle round is 6 sets of 4-6 reps with 10 seconds rest between each of the 6 sets.  I did 3 muscles rounds for legs and 2 muscle rounds for upper body.

Leverage Squat
Leg press
Seated leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Pec Dec Flies
Machine Pulldowns
Cable free motion Shoulder Press
Free Motion Curls
Free Motion Triceps Extensions

Didn't feel like doing calves....


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest yesterday and my left shoulder is fuckin killing me. I'll be ordering some PEPs today to try and do something about it to avoid surgery. One more day til my Friday enjoy your weekend brothers


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Chest yesterday and my left shoulder is fuckin killing me. I'll be ordering some PEPs today to try and do something about it to avoid surgery. One more day til my Friday enjoy your weekend brothers



Fill me in... what happened to your shoulder? 

Take your time before hitting chest, shoulders and tris....  lots of internal and external rotations, face pulls, scarecrow rotations, side and bent over arm circles...

After tearing my labrum and dislocating mu shoulder I did a routine consisting of the above every morning when I woke up at home.  My shoulder recovered....

heading up to my girl's parent's house this weekend with my girl to watch their dog while they are away. Training at a smaller gym, but still decent. favorite part about trainignthere is it is near a badass frozen yogurt place so after training I bring a shake and we go to forzen yogurt joint and get a big ass bowl of sorbet and frozen yogurt for a PWO meal.  It is actually sad, but I know the macros of the yogurt and 17oz of yogurt will give me 100g carbs lol Please don't call me a fat ass... after a week of hard training and being back on my diet I checked my bodyfat... a solid 6%.


----------



## Phoe2006

I've been having shoulder problems for a while just been taking it easier started running some var and my elbow and shoulder were hurting so bad down to the bone I actually wanted to cry at one point. I've been drinking plenty if water but fuck. I did go a little heavier than normal ending up at 355 on bench maybe I should wait a little longer to continue to push that heavy til after my daughter is born when I can run some deca or npp more likely. But with these sales going in now I'm gonna try to run a pep protocol that someone told me about. So that'll be the actual test to see how it works. 

AA fixing to send you a pm. Enjoy your weekend. 

Currently working 6 days a week 12-14 hours a day and diet on the road is fuckin hard. Subway for lunch everyday and I try to get panda express or a steak or salad with chicken or steak in it. McDonald's for breakfast but sweating a shit ton I'm these 100°+ temps so at this point I'm thinking eating like this ain't that bad for me. I try and add in a protein bar or shake wherever I can.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe, do you have a diagnosis for the shoulder from a doc?  MRI? - what exactly is wrong with it?  As Atom said, you need to rehab it during this acute injury stage then continue to strengthen with prehab work.  This is non-negotiable my friend.


----------



## Phoe2006

No I haven't but I don't have the time to take off from work right now. Bills are stacking up and trying to money up before my daughters born plus still paying for my lawyer for the time being. No MRI no doctors visit yet. I'm out on the road and don't have the time to off from work. Can y'all give me some exact routines to start doing? It pops and whenever I bench it begins hurting its been like this for a year or two I've just been working through it. The bigger I get the worse it hurts especially when I fall asleep on it and sleep on that side during the night. I just got back on insurance after almost a year so maybe next time I have a chance between jobs I'll go in to the doctor but like I said we're working about 80+ hours a week so unless theirs a Dr open on my only day off which is Sunday then I won't be going tell after this jobs complete maybe mid October or so.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lemme dig out some stuff - tests to better understand where your injury is (you move it a certain way - it hurts and we'll have a better idea what part of your cuff's injured) and I have a rehab routine (my physical therapist's a powerlifter and does this to STAY healthy or he gets aches and pains).  I'll hook you up with what I have bro.
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

When I move my arm up to parallel and backwards the front part of my shoulder hurts


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, maybe you should back off and not try to train through the pain. I've been guilty of that big time. Shoulders are complex. I hope you can get to the bottom if it and back on track. Do you have any impingement going on? My ortho doc told me years ago when guys get stronger and bigger, sometimes things get tight in there and tendons get inflamed. If that's the case some gentle static stretching of the rotator may help "open that up". Again, hard to say without an exam and some imaging.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I usually will do some light warm up sets using 5 lbs dumbbells and do some lat raises but yesterday was just plain painful. I have always worked through it in the past. I did do squats which for some reason may have aggravated it cuz after legs is when it started hurting and kinda went away but after doing bench it was alright kinda painful but it was so bad after doing incline I almost called it a day. I'm gonna back off the weight a little and give myself more than one day off this week.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> _*I did do squats which for some reason may have aggravated it *_cuz after legs is when it started hurting and kinda went away but after doing bench it was alright kinda painful but it was *so bad after doing incline I almost called it a day*. I'm gonna back off the weight a little and give myself more than one day off this week.



Most definitely irritated it.  Holding the bar on your traps means externally rotating your upper arm which stretches and strains a weakened/injured cuff.  No squats, do leg presses for a bit.

Inclines are way shoulder involved, cuff injuries remind you they are there on inclines!


----------



## Phoe2006

I'll stay away from those two exercises for a bit thanks grim u got a pm BTW


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> I'll stay away from those two exercises for a bit thanks grim u got a pm BTW



Awesome, I'll hit you back on PM bro.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe, I can't help like the other guys but Rich Piana told me last year when I had an f'n tri injury, just stay the F away from the exercises that hurt
Sounds simple and it is but it sure helped me


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> Phoe, I can't help like the other guys but Rich Piana told me last year when I had an f'n tri injury, just stay the F away from the exercises that hurt
> Sounds simple and it is but it sure helped me



Those are the exact words my shoulder ortho doc told me some years ago. If it hurts, don't do it.


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris, forearms, traps and calves a few hours ago. Was in the zone, the time off ive had did me good mentally. It had been, oh at least half a year id say since I took a week off. Had that bout of the flu and did a whole upper body workout last weekend, but still wasnt feeling normal or "good". I figured shit, its time for a good recuperating break now. Tomorrow chest back delts quads and hams. Then back to normal split on sunday. Hope everybody's havin a good weekend so far:sport-smiley-003:


----------



## Sandpig

I usually start this day off with back but since the power rack was being used when I got there, I started with chest.

Dips +105x9
HS Dec 340x13
Inc DB Press 80x17

Rack DL 495x7
Smith Row 245x13
Superman's 270x16 (A pulldown on the HS high row mach.)
HS Press 250x5
Lateral 40x11
Behind Back Smith Upright 205x15
Dec. Close Grip 265x8
1 Arm Pushdown 40x20 (Done across my body holding the rubber ball on the cable)
HS Dip 270x18

Another good one!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Was going to hit arms last night, but wanted to spend time with my kids as I'm at a seminar in NY all day today.  Right choice.   I'll be leaving for Kai Greene's BELIEVE seminar shortly.  Should be a good time.  Today's another chance to be closer to realizing your goals - don't let it slip away.  Kill it brothers!

Grim


----------



## chaotichealth

Trying to make my neck disappear


----------



## BigBob

The Grim Repper said:


> Was going to hit arms last night, but wanted to spend time with my kids as I'm at a seminar in NY all day today.  Right choice.   I'll be leaving for Kai Greene's BELIEVE seminar shortly.  Should be a good time.  Today's another chance to be closer to realizing your goals - don't let it slip away.  Kill it brothers!
> 
> Grim


The only thing better than lifting some heavy ass wieght is hanging out with your kids!


----------



## chaotichealth

Or lifting with your kids. Get them a kids play bench


----------



## The Grim Repper

Seminar was a smash and grab for promoters.  Doors opened an hour late as fans baked in the 86 degree heat.  Herded inside, they watched IFBB pros who turned out to support Kai eat, drink and laugh while the sweaty crowd watched and uttered comments about their treatment so far.  
When fans  were finally brought into the theater for the seminar, the first two rows were off limits - those were for the special people, the IFBB pros and other promoter friends - the ones who didn't pay nor wait for anything - I guess membership has its privileges as they say.
Poorly organized, the fans had to pay for lunch (the event tickets were $200) at $10 for a cup of brown rice and maybe 3 oz of chicken - outside food prohibited.  When they ran out of the bison lunches, seconds later, disappointed fans were treated to watching the lunch vendor pull out 3 more and say 'here are the extras' handing them to an IFBB pro who was hanging around and with a 'thanks bro' and a smile proceeded to open one, wolf it down and hand the other two to another 'bro' I guess for later.
I know how these things are, the industry is notorious for vapid and self-absorbed people but it was a very flagrant display and not very good treatment of the fans.
Grim


----------



## MattG

Man thats disappointing Grim, especially at the price. Sorry to hear that bro. 
Got all upperbody and legs taken care of friday and saturday. Starting to look like my usual self again thank god. Worst part of taking a break is watching yourself deflate, just terrible.lol. Gonna hit guns plus another part tonight, not sure what yet. Definitely gonna increase intensity and lower rep range down around 5 per set. Havent done that for a while so figured its time. Have a good sunday brothers!


----------



## joh9356

It is sad when marketing debunks everything else. When you go somewhere for the enjoyment, and pay that much for it, and then get that kind of treatment.....well.....just sayin.


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> Seminar was a smash and grab for promoters.  Doors opened an hour late as fans baked in the 86 degree heat.  Herded inside, they watched IFBB pros who turned out to support Kai eat, drink and laugh while the sweaty crowd watched and uttered comments about their treatment so far.
> When fans  were finally brought into the theater for the seminar, the first two rows were off limits - those were for the special people, the IFBB pros and other promoter friends - the ones who didn't pay nor wait for anything - I guess membership has its privileges as they say.
> Poorly organized, the fans had to pay for lunch (the event tickets were $200) at $10 for a cup of brown rice and maybe 3 oz of chicken - outside food prohibited.  When they ran out of the bison lunches, seconds later, disappointed fans were treated to watching the lunch vendor pull out 3 more and say 'here are the extras' handing them to an IFBB pro who was hanging around and with a 'thanks bro' and a smile proceeded to open one, wolf it down and hand the other two to another 'bro' I guess for later.
> I know how these things are, the industry is notorious for vapid and self-absorbed people but it was a very flagrant display and not very good treatment of the fans.
> Grim


I gave certain "friend" who tells me this industry is run by a bunch of douche bags
His words not mine


----------



## Sandpig

Ok wait, he didn't say run
It was "surrounded by"


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> I gave certain "friend" who tells me this industry is run by a bunch of douche bags
> His words not mine



The world is full of assholes my friend. Only takes a few to ruin shit for everybody. Makes me sad and angry they have to be a part of our underground lifestyle too


----------



## The Grim Repper

Beach was great.  Got some nice color.  Even though certain aspects of yesterday's seminar bummed me out, Kai and I chatted for a few, as always, HE was awesome and him telling me I was looking good since I'd seen him in June was the thing that pumped me up.  Like Magnus says, we ALL have body dysmorphia and when I went to use the restroom today, even in a t-shirt, I forgot that I don't look 'normal' and I never, ever want to.   Let's KILL IT!
Tomorrow's chest and those plates are doomed.
G.


----------



## joh9356

That's why I'm here fellas. I have never been involved in a forum, any forum with better bro's.


----------



## Phoe2006

joh9356 said:


> That's why I'm here fellas. I have never been involved in a forum, any forum with better bro's.


You won't be either.  Great group we have hear


----------



## Phoe2006

Eventhough I misspelled here lol. I'm on the road have Sundays off went home for my step son's birthday. Been working 80-85 hours a week. Gonna start a thread for dieting on the road and in the heat with no real way to cook chicken and rice would love to hear everyone's input. I'll start it tomorrow. Shoulder's feeling better. Took a few days off from the gym


----------



## theprince

Trained delts today. Annihilating chest, bi's, and hamstrings tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday was a day off. I spent the entire weekend eating like an F'n horse.

Had my normal cheat Friday night then more or less kept it clean from that point on.

Goal was to shoot for 50 grams of Protein and 80 grams of carbs each meal. Fat varied from none to about 20.

By dinner time last night I was sick of food. Last two meals were just oats with egg whites and protein powder mixed in.

Well, weight was 199 this morning. 

As most of you know, I'm shooting for 200 with less than 10% BF by the Olympia.

Not gonna check BF till I'm 200 for three days straight.

Ok, time to get my ass in the gym.


----------



## MattG

Nice man! Youll have to post new updated pics of you at 200, bet youre looking pretty damn thick :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Grim, sorry to hear that. You can pull that shit once or twice, but word gets around and you end up burinhg your own ass.

Phoe, great idea. Real world advice and input.

Hit back Friday and arms Saturday. Went well. Had a LOT of angst built up in me. Had my bladder exam last week and it went pretty well.... I guess. No blood in my urine which is fantastic doc said. Bladder looked great except for one spot of irritation which he said may still be from the stent I had. Doc said, if its still there in 3 months he wants to biopsy it. When he said that, the alarms went off in my head. Kinda wish he didn't say that to me just yet. What the hell can I do for 3 months except worry? That stent came out 9 weeks ago though so it kinda worries me. Wife says if he was concerned, he would not wait another 3 months. Hate fuckin' cancer.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ I agree with the wife brother, he's talking 'careful' not 'concerned'.  Just keep hitting it, nothing's changed man!
G.


----------



## thebrick

The Grim Repper said:


> ^ I agree with the wife brother, he's talking 'careful' not 'concerned'.  Just keep hitting it, nothing's changed man!
> G.



thank you for saying that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattG

Got a rainout for work today, so gonna hit the gym for the 4th day in a row tonight and take advantage of it when I can. Chest, back, traps tonight.

No worries Brick my friend, if it was anything serious the Doc woulda said something now. They wouldn't send you on your way and make you wait 3 months for a follow up if it was something major bro, listen to the wife and Grim on that one 

Hope the start of the week treated everybody good, well as good as a Monday can be.lol


----------



## thebrick

Thanks guys. I guess sometimes I feel like I'm fighting a ghost and all this has been a learning curve for me. I feel good today, so fuck it  :action-smiley-033:

I had a kick-ass chest session today. My training partner is back from his Louisiana fishing trip so we pushed each other to the wall. A good spot makes all the difference. Did I mention it heals my mind too? Gotta love it. 

You guys tear it up!

Anybody talked to T?


----------



## Phoe2006

Nope ib and t I think have been dealing with life. Maybe grims heard from him


----------



## The Grim Repper

Left T. a voicemail today, heard from IB that T.'s under the weather but both are OK.  IB's been slinging the pig iron around - we spoke tonight by phone.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was chest and calves.  Put the hurt on them both.
DB Incline press 4x10-12 *add weight each set
DB Incline flyes 4x10-12 * as above
Hammer Bench Press 3x10-12 *
Pec Deck ++ Done FST style 7x10-12, 30 seconds stretching in between sets
Dips 3x12

Standing calf raises 10x10 with 10 bodyweight floor calf raises in between sets while partner completes their work set - I go you go style.
Reduce weight after 4 sets and each set following to ensure rep range is met.
Seated calf raises 3x20 - same weight 45 seconds rest.

Miller time.

Amazing pump from the FST pec deck sets - real deep ache.

G.


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, I'm curious as to whether Miller Time is just a joke or if you really do have a beer PWO?


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Grim, I'm curious as to whether Miller Time is just a joke or if you really do have a beer PWO?



Ive been wondering this as well.lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

:food-smiley-004:

"Miller Time" is just me showing my age a bit.  I don't drink any alcohol and I think I may have indicated in some posts that Miller Time* is a PWO shake.
Actually, studies have shown that one alcoholic beverage can inhibit protein synthesis up to 25% for 24 hours.  So, instead of anabolism, the body's removing toxins.  I work, eat and supplement too hard to ingest anything that will inhibit my progress.


----------



## Enigmatic707

I used to post in here- now I never do... I kinda feel like there is this morning coffee shop where a bunch of dudes meet up and I am the only one who doesn't go and I end up not getting jokes told later on because I am never around when the background story has been told.

Now that's I've cried about it.. I'm not lifting today, going to train some takedowns and no gi grappling this morning, then in the afternoon I have a boxing class I teach and some drills.

That's my training for the day


----------



## Sandpig

Enigmatic707 said:


> I used to post in here- now I never do... I kinda feel like there is this morning coffee shop where a bunch of dudes meet up and I am the only one who doesn't go and I end up not getting jokes told later on because I am never around when the background story has been told.
> 
> Now that's I've cried about it.. I'm not lifting today, going to train some takedowns and no gi grappling this morning, then in the afternoon I have a boxing class I teach and some drills.
> 
> That's my training for the day


It's exercise, right?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Enigmatic707 said:


> I used to post in here- now I never do... I kinda feel like there is this morning coffee shop where a bunch of dudes meet up and I am the only one who doesn't go and I end up not getting jokes told later on because I am never around when the background story has been told.
> 
> Now that's I've cried about it.. I'm not lifting today, going to train some takedowns and no gi grappling this morning, then in the afternoon I have a boxing class I teach and some drills.
> 
> That's my training for the day


Hey brother, sometimes, I'm just training my mind that day - for bbing or even just to be better tomorrow in some aspect than I am today.  All good, glad to see you post man.
G.


----------



## AtomAnt

My legs are torched...
Last Night's session went like this, there was no rest between exercises
Hack Squats - fail at 12 reps
Leg Extensions -  fail at 12 reps
Hack Squats - fail at 10 reps
Seated Leg Curl - Fail at 12 reps
Rest 2 minutes
Hack Squats -  Fail at 8 reps
Leg Extensions - fail at 10 reps
Hack Squats - Fail at 6 reps
Seated leg curls - fail at 10 reps

Adductors and abductors -  2 sets each, done DC rest pause style
Free motion calf press 5 sets

Superset 1 - repeat 4 times
Plate loaded machine chest press hit failure around 20 reps, each set was followed partials and a static
Wide Freemotion pulldowns failed around 25 reps and did 10 partials

Superset 2 - repeat 4 times
Reverse Machine Shoulder press - failed at around 18 - 20 reps and did partials with a static
Seated machine rows - failed at around 23-24 reps and did a pulsing static after each set

Superset 3 - repeat 4 times
Triceps cable pressdown -  failed around 21-23 reps and did paritals after each set
Cable Biceps Curls failed around 18-21 reps and did a pulsing static after each set


----------



## thebrick

Well Grim, I remember the Miller Time days on TV  

Going to hit the wheels after lunch. Need lunch and a very potent iced coffee first. Yoawza!


----------



## turbobusa

The Grim Repper said:


> Left T. a voicemail today, heard from IB that T.'s under the weather but both are OK.  IB's been slinging the pig iron around - we spoke tonight by phone.



My good buddy grim! hey i'm rallying. sorry i missed your call.
I want to catch up soon. Yes ive had some health issues but 
i'm fixing all I can. The Brick is a huge inspiration for swing for the fence and knocking the shit out of adversity. missed you guys . i'm heading in for a quick hit type chest. /shoulder work out. I need this place. 
Why is it when we get busy we abandon our basic needs that get us through?  Looking forward to catching up with whats happening with my buds here in bricks hangout., IB living large in the new diggs. WTF would we do without bigfoot? Be back later today..... I swear!  lol
T


----------



## Sandpig

Atom, I'd love to try some giant sets like that for legs
I could do it if we still gad the Flamingo Golds here
The one I train at now would be impossible cause the leg equipment is all over the place


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> Atom, I'd love to try some giant sets like that for legs
> I could do it if we still gad the Flamingo Golds here
> The one I train at now would be impossible cause the leg equipment is all over the place



Are you running fortitude training?


----------



## Sandpig

Nah
Right now I'm doing Phil Hernon ' s routine
September I will be going back to volume


----------



## chaotichealth

My whole body. Just ran 7000 foot of pipe in 7 hours


----------



## Phoe2006

Back today, did lat pulldowns and close grip pulldowns before deadlifts kinda changed it up since someone was using the DL area. Dl's worked my way up to 495 steadily. Was a really good workout. Kinda nice shoulder did start acting up a little but not to bad. Shoulders tomorrow and I'll make sure to keep it lighter and higher reps


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's and legs yesterday

Strength is starting to slow down as I is to be expected.
two or three more weeks of this style and then I'm gonna go back to my old style of volume.

The way I look at it, I should be able to do what I used to do but with heavier weights than I've used before.

Hopefully that will trigger another growth spurt.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Got in and did some chest work today.. Body has been feeling really banged up with all the Boxing and Jiu Jitsu I've been doing lately.

Had a mediocre cheat workout and then couldn't do much more cause of an injury in my right arm. So I decided to do a bit of leg presses before I cut out.

I put a 4 plates on each side and it felt way lighter than it should of, so I decided to have an impromptu leg day and I then blasted out some super heavy good sets of leg press.

UWe have a pretty bad ass leg press at my gym-


----------



## chaotichealth

Who does a 36 hour work shift the goes home takes a 3 hour nap and hits the gym. Killing sholders and delts. This man right here.   I can't help but wonder what a g a week would be like instead of .5


----------



## thebrick

Tore shoulders and traps up today. Damn, I think I'm on a roll. Lovin' it.


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> Who does a 36 hour work shift the goes home takes a 3 hour nap and hits the gym. Killing sholders and delts. This man right here.   I can't help but wonder what a g a week would be like instead of .5


Ain't nothing to it but to do it


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Back today, did lat pulldowns and close grip pulldowns before deadlifts kinda changed it up since someone was using the DL area. Dl's worked my way up to 495 steadily. Was a really good workout. Kinda nice shoulder did start acting up a little but not to bad. Shoulders tomorrow and I'll make sure to keep it lighter and higher reps



Feel free to download and do this when you can.  You have to be proactive to heal things like shoulder issues.
They usually start with impingement then eventually you get tears from swollen, frayed tendons getting worse due to entrapment in the small acromial space.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit shoulders tonight hit em good but did plenty of warm up sets of lat raises light weight between sets to keep em warm. Hell I must've done close to 20+ seat of lat raises throughout my workout. I'll download it grim thanks brother. Also tell me your thoughts on my dieting on the road thread here's a link. Maybe you have some other input that may be able to help. http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=243938


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Hit shoulders tonight hit em good but did plenty of warm up sets of lat raises light weight between sets to keep em warm. Hell I must've done close to 20+ seat of lat raises throughout my workout. I'll download it grim thanks brother. Also tell me your thoughts on my dieting on the road thread here's a link. Maybe you have some other input that may be able to help. Need a little help with dieting on the road - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum



You may be pleasantly surprised to see a little growth spurt from all those Lateral raises. Especially if you'rte the type that normally just does a lot of pressing.

It worked for me.


----------



## chaotichealth

I just started adding pressing to my workout. I did a lot of raises before


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> You may be pleasantly surprised to see a little growth spurt from all those Lateral raises. Especially if you'rte the type that normally just does a lot of pressing.
> 
> It worked for me.



Its been working for me too. Pressing is rough on my shoulders so I after a good warm-up, I'll do a set of heavy flies then immediately drop to a lighter weight and just burn the hell out of 'em with reps and squeezing that weight at the top. Love doing that.


----------



## Sandpig

I could do laterals and wide uprights all day
Pump the crap out of those side delts


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> I could do laterals and wide uprights all day
> Pump the crap out of those side delts


Yea I like to do em in between sets just to keep my shoulder warmed up with only 5-10lbs. I also put em through the gauntlet working my way up to 40lbs and doing one armed lat raise drop sets.

On a side note my wife's only got about 12 more weeks til my daughters born


----------



## AtomAnt

That is awesome Phoe! Congrats to you and your wife!

So I am off from work today to clean up a bunch of shit and move my girl in, for good.  She landed a job close by teaching 2nd grade.  I couldn't be happier! We are used to living together as we spent nearly every day together the past month and a half. So she is finishing up work at her old job today and I am heading up there shortly. Then we are going to the Linkin Park concert in Philly tomorrow. 

I am feeling an intensive cruise (fortitude training terminology and a unique cruising concept) coming on soon.  I'll be doing 4 days of muscle rounds and dropping carbs down during the cruise.

Almost time to go crush some muscle rounds...


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs today. Saving squats for last


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, Atom, good to hear that good stuff happening!!

About to drink my triple shot iced coffee and then head in to a back workout. Didn't sleep too good last night but I am pumped in the brain. We'll see how that goes.

You guys tear it up!


----------



## chaotichealth

Ok I am uploading two videos of me working on my squats.  I said I would so my form can be corrected.  I will post them in the members photo's.


----------



## thebrick

Back workout turned out much better than I expected. Had my best pulls yet (since chemo) on rack reads. Training partner pushed me. Rack deads, dumbbell rows, drop set t-bars and drop-set pull downs. I am close to finishing my loading phase on my creatine and I can tell its working.

Hope to get some quality sleep tonight.


----------



## thebrick

Had two good ones in a row and I'm feeling depleted today. Gonna listen to my body and rest. Going to cut some grass and work on my vitamin D instead.

You guys have a great Friday.


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest and back. Im gonna try the advice I got for my legs and apply here to. Only thing is I spent 1 hour 45 minutes on my chest and still want to push more. I did 5 exercise 6 sets each just started my back. 3 sets of pull ups till failure notlw doing seated row then latter pull down then some rack backs then 1 are pulls. Going for 15-20 each set


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps here in a little bit. A week ago I started my heavier/lower rep range workouts. I never had luck with these in the past at all, but thought I'd give it a shot again. Well after hitting my whole body over 3 separate workouts I must say I'm really disappointed so far. I know it's way to early to make a legitimate call, but the pumps I got weren't nearly as good as normal. And I looked smaller during the workweek. My best growth/rep ranges have always seemed to be in the 8-12 reps depending on bodypart. What you guys think, should I keep the low reps up for a while or just go with what I know works? I hate to not switch things up ever and only do 8-12 rep sets year round, but man, if I'm not getting pumps or sore is it even worth my time?


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's and legs today
All went well
Up in weight or reps for every exercise
Still can't figure out how it's happening
But I ain't complaining


----------



## MattG

Hit wheels yesterday, nice and sore today so must have done something right...more sore than usual. Getting ready to train back delts and chest here soon. Think im gonna blast chest extra hard with close to 20 sets, need to beef my pecs up to match my arms that have been growing real nice for me lately. Quiet in this thread this weekend, what gives? Well hope everybody is enjoying time away from work. Have a good one brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns yesterday. I hooked up with my training partner and we took it to the next level of intensity. Walked out of the gym feeling real good about it. Going to rest today.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yesterday off today got laundry and other crap to do before I even think about hitting the gym. Chest day today, time to see how the old shoulders really feeling. Probably stay away from incline since that always makes my shoulder hurt


----------



## Sandpig

Back to volume training
Went fairly easy today
Chest, tri's and gastrocs


----------



## Phoe2006

Ended up doing chest
Flat bench
1-15 135
2-15 225
3-5 315
4-3 335
5-11 225
6-7 225
7-17 135

Chest press machine bench
1-50 100
2-35 150
3-30 200
4-17 250
5-16 250
6-15 250

Pec deck machine
1-27 100
2-20 150
3-17 200
4-15 250
5-11 250
6-7 250

Skipped doing incline started doing em and to much stress on left shoulder to handle even with light weight. Instead did machine bench and killed my chest definitely gonna feel it tomorrow. And that's what I'd consider some high volume. Would've done cable fly's but they were taken and gym closed at 6. Anyways but me and my step son matching new air max's. Bought some deli sliced chicken and turkey to snack on as well as some Greek yogurt and apples for lunch this week. And for sandwiches I bought some sprouted wheat bread the healthy shit but I'll only eat once a day the other part I'll have just sliced meat. Pretty productive day considering I worked 12 hours.


----------



## turbobusa

Well im going to put some blood through the legs. Have a great day you guys . Catch up here soon.. T


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## Phoe2006

What app is that Chaotic?


----------



## chaotichealth

Jefit. I love it


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Yesterday off today got laundry and other crap to do before I even think about hitting the gym. Chest day today, time to see how the old shoulders really feeling. Probably stay away from incline since that always makes my shoulder hurt


If you do incline, don't bring it to the chest, that's all deltoid there.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit back on Friday.  Woke up yesterday morning as if I'd carried cinderblocks for 15 hours.  I could literally _feel_ my lats hanging off of my back.  They were swollen and tight and I loved it - most amazing feeling of DOMS I've had a in awhile.  Why you ask?  I worked out ALONE.  I went without a training partner for most of my lifting years.  Why you ask?  Because, they usually talk too much, use too much weight trying keep up, ignore cues that I'm not interested (I don't give two fucks about Phil's new apparel line when I'm standing with a few hundred lbs on a bar I'm going to try to throw around in 40 seconds - the fact I'm not answering you and rocking slowly with my eyes closed trying to go over the set in my head should make that obvious.)  If I want a spot, I'll ask someone I'm confident can handle the job.  I may have to have a FINAL chat with this guy cause this shit is starting to frustrate me.  Motherf**ker, I have ONE SHOT at this set, it's over forever, I am trying to grow with every rep, you are getting in the way of that.  I will not have my time wasted.  Yes, I'm pissed off.


----------



## Sandpig

Easy delts and sole use day today
Taking tmrw off than gonna get ready to start ramping it up on Wednesday
Thankfully I have tmrw off cause I dont know if I'd be in it mentally
Had a day from hell at work today


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> Hit back on Friday.  Woke up yesterday morning as if I'd carried cinderblocks for 15 hours.  I could literally _feel_ my lats hanging off of my back.  They were swollen and tight and I loved it - most amazing feeling of DOMS I've had a in awhile.  Why you ask?  I worked out ALONE.  I went without a training partner for most of my lifting years.  Why you ask?  Because, they usually talk too much, use too much weight trying keep up, ignore cues that I'm not interested (I don't give two fucks about Phil's new apparel line when I'm standing with a few hundred lbs on a bar I'm going to try to throw around in 40 seconds - the fact I'm not answering you and rocking slowly with my eyes closed trying to go over the set in my head should make that obvious.)  If I want a spot, I'll ask someone I'm confident can handle the job.  I may have to have a FINAL chat with this guy cause this shit is starting to frustrate me.  Motherf**ker, I have ONE SHOT at this set, it's over forever, I am trying to grow with every rep, you are getting in the way of that.  I will not have my time wasted.  Yes, I'm pissed off.



Hahaha, you're just like me Grim. I always train alone for the exact reasons you do. If i found somebody on my page to lift with, that would be great. But i doubt thats ever gonna happen. Other ppl just slow me down and prevent me from getting the quality workout i need...and i cant handle the constant talking either. Im there to get the job done, not for freakin social hour :banghead:


----------



## psych

• Leg Extensions single leg: 3 Sets x 15 Reps (light)  100/110/120

• Stiff-Legged Deadlifts/Lying Leg Curls Supersets: 3 Sets x 15 Reps 135/225/315

• Split Stance Squats: 5 Sets x 10 Reps bar/135/185/225/225...fuckin died!!!

• Single Leg Presses/Leg Extensions Supersets: 1 Set x 25 Reps, 1 Set x 15 Reps, 1 Set x 10 Reps

• Seated Calves/Donkey Calves Superset: 3 Sets x 20 Reps

Then i walked around bitching that i had the biggest motherfuckin back/ass/hamstring/calf pump.  I use this program to get in shape for the crazy long power routines, I found a meet in December. High rep is stupid but it makes me sexy.....


----------



## thebrick

The Grim Repper said:


> Hit back on Friday.  Woke up yesterday morning as if I'd carried cinderblocks for 15 hours.  I could literally _feel_ my lats hanging off of my back.  They were swollen and tight and I loved it - most amazing feeling of DOMS I've had a in awhile.  Why you ask?  I worked out ALONE.  I went without a training partner for most of my lifting years.  Why you ask?  Because, they usually talk too much, use too much weight trying keep up, ignore cues that I'm not interested (I don't give two fucks about Phil's new apparel line when I'm standing with a few hundred lbs on a bar I'm going to try to throw around in 40 seconds - the fact I'm not answering you and rocking slowly with my eyes closed trying to go over the set in my head should make that obvious.)  If I want a spot, I'll ask someone I'm confident can handle the job.  I may have to have a FINAL chat with this guy cause this shit is starting to frustrate me.  Motherf**ker, I have ONE SHOT at this set, it's over forever, I am trying to grow with every rep, you are getting in the way of that.  I will not have my time wasted.  Yes, I'm pissed off.



And the guys that come to the gym to socialize really get on my nerves. Then they act offended because you don't come out of your ear buds to yack. Fuck that. Go to Starbucks to shoot the shit. After a few times they learn.

Got a good chest workout in yesterday. Had to go in earlier than I usually do. Had stuff going in the afternoon. Must have worked because I am already sore. I remember reading in one of my early training books by Franco Columbo and him saying that if he didn't get sore, he considered that workout a bust. Gotta agree.

Have the wheels down for today.


----------



## AtomAnt

Grim, I too have trained without a partner for most of my life, but now, I have a training partner in the gym and life. She obviously isn't going to be using the same weight, but she hangs with the intensity, volume and rest (or lack thereof lol).  If it is 6 reps to failure, it is 6 reps to absolute failure, nothing left in the tank for her! She is legit and is getting pretty jacked! 

Instead of hitting our cruise, we decided t oush the envelope and do a HELL WEEK of training lol

Last night:
No rest between exercises
BB Squats 10 reps fail
Hack Sissy squats 10 reps fail
BB Squats 10 reps fail
Lying Leg curls 10 reps fail
BB Squats 8 reps fail
Hack Sissy Squats 8 reps fail
BB Squats 8 reps fail
Lying Leg Curls 8 reps fail
BB Squats 6 reps fail
Hack Sissy squats 6 reps fail
Lying leg curls 6 reps fail

Adductors and abductors 2 sets each done DC style

Superset done pump set style with partials, statics and super slow reps
Machine Lat Pulldowns 3 x 20-25
Machine Shoulder press 3 x 20-25

Superset done pump set style with partials, statics and super slow reps
Free motion chest press 3 x 20-25
Calf Raises 3 x 12-15

Superset done pump set style with partials, statics and super slow reps
DB Supination Curls 3 x 20-25
Seated cable triceps extensions 3 x 20-15


----------



## thebrick

And while I am bitching about those guys at the gym that want to hold you up with their idle banter, I'll just say that something I have observed is that those guys never look like they workout 95% of the time. If you saw them on the street, you would never guess in a million years that they ever set foot in a weight room. There's a reason....

OK, I'll go back to the nice version of Brick now


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> And while I am bitching about those guys at the gym that want to hold you up with their idle banter, I'll just say that something I have observed is that those guys never look like they workout 95% of the time. If you saw them on the street, you would never guess in a million years that they ever set foot in a weight room. There's a reason....
> 
> OK, I'll go back to the nice version of Brick now



This is no lie! I have a few friends who "train" but their bodies never change. My girl asked me, "What the fuck do they even do at the gym when they are there all night? I have more definition than them!" And she isn't kidding... these guys spends hours upon hours at the gym and I haven't seen them change in 5 years.  Meanwhile, every couple of months I get the "Whoa dude, what the fuck are you doing?"  Obviously things I do are noticeable and recently i've received a lot of comments, like dude, you are getting thick! As i am eating like a horse right now and hitting up a little bit of that humalog  

Last night I ate 500g carbs from 6:00PM - 9:30PM... then got up in the middle of the night and at *SIX *cups of Chocolate chex and vanilla protein mixed with almond milk, 2 greek yogurts and 16oz of plain kefir. Just a little 2AM snack


----------



## thebrick

Atom, your post gave me a Tuesday AM smile! That's a hellava 2:00 AM snack!


----------



## The Grim Repper

I think I like the fired up, pissed off brick - that guy's near and dear to my heart!

This is what I'm like when someone next to me is talking incessantly and I've had under 400 carbs that day:


Kai Greene







At 42:56



***********************************

That's what I'm talking about Atom!  Eat big motherf*****!
I'm entering my off-season grow mode (not, become a smooth slob-I'm still vascular and have abs) and I'm downing over 8,000 calories today, 1050gm of carbs.  Load up and grow Herr Ant!!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, your post gave me a Tuesday AM smile! That's a hellava 2:00 AM snack!



I need to grow... This is what is doing it.  Sometimes I don't have two greek yogurts and i'll have a cup of rice and some diced up turkey or ground turkey crumbles.  

I'm pushing it and focused on my goals


----------



## thebrick

I hear ya Atom. Nothing wrong with that! 

I have been kinda doing the same by ramping up my good calories along with the good training I have been able to get done lately. I weighed yesterday and and I am up a solid 20+ pounds since my surgery back in January. I'm a little flabby around  the middle, but all I am doing is a good dose of HRT. I'm just so damn happy to be feeling good and the training is going great these days, so I don't care if I have  a few pounds of fat. I'm scared of GH and I don't think that's for me in my situation anymore. After the shitty start to the year, I am here to tell ALL my iron brothers…
*There is a life after cancer and surgery and chemo and you CAN feel good again! AND you can tell cancer to FUCK OFF, I have a life to live today!*


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back yesterday gonna hit some Tris and some light lat raises and shrugs after Tris. Gonna stay away from shoulder pressing movements for the near future


----------



## Phoe2006

Didn't end up working out been sick for the past week but went and watched let's be cops not as good as all the hype. Don't take your kids to it for goodness sake


----------



## thebrick

Hope you feel better real soon Phoe!


----------



## MattG

Sorry to hear that Phoe. Just what you need right? Working ball buster days at work now sick on top of it. Shit. Well get as much rest as possible bro, speeds up the healing process.

Should get a chance to hit arms and traps tonight. Sitting on the couch waiting for the rain to stop and sure dont look like im gonna get to work today. Hope everybody has a good one. Later brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Brick, you are da man.  What can I say?!    SO awesome to read those posts from you, inspiring stuff man, for sure.
Phoe feel better bro, I know you're dealing with some extreme conditions to say the least, and you're still pushing the iron every chance you get, sometimes our bodies push back.  Hang in there.  Hope you're mended up ASAP. Oh, yeah,
no overhead pressing.  Get that shoulder in order man.
Today is a rest day.  Last night did legs Dorian Yates style - awesome.
Not so awesome - the night of leg cramps (VMO specifically) I suffered as a result.  Took enough taurine, potassium and magnesium, but I still was banged up from fatigue.  Oh well, I'm already sore as hell and ready to smash back again on Thursday.  KILL IT guys!
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper

Double post.


----------



## thebrick

Fixing my coffee and then I will biker-trash it to the gym for some shoulders and traps. Gonna be a hot ride. Heat index of 103º


----------



## thebrick

Well, my workout got screwed. One email at work changed everything in 1 minute. I hate it when I am all pumped about a workout and about to walk out the door and then that happens. The gym better watch out tomorrow 'cause my pissed off factor has already hit me.


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## AtomAnt

Brick, that is a bitch man.. We worked out later last night because my girl wanted to get some stuff organized in her classroom.  We thought the gym would have cleared out by the time we got there, no, we were wrong lol 

Last night was all muscle rounds (1 muscle round is 6 sets of 4-6 with 10sec rest)
Legs were all 3 muscle rounds and upper body was 2

Hack Squats
High and Wide leg press
Leg extension
Leg Press calf raises
Freemotion Cable chest press
Freemotion Wide lat pulldowns
Machine laterals
Low cable rows
BB Curls
Triceps rope extension

DONE

Made some rice pasta and turkey meatballs with tomato basil sauce.  Was delicious!


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. Went for reps today on the rack deads vs. max weight. It was a good one. I know it was good because I started feeling about half sick towards the end. Didn't loose my cookies and finished the session strong. Cooled down and I was fine. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sandpig

No Internet for me yesterday
Slowly getting back into volume training today was back traps and rear delts
On a side note, I started cycling my carbs.  Was getting to watery


----------



## thebrick

Got shoulders and traps down for today.

Curious... I think I have mentioned before that I really like training back. I'm looking for some ideas to expand my back workouts and if you guys have any favorite motions or routines, I'm all ears. 

Yesterday I did:
rack deads
1 -arm dumbbell rows
t-bars
1-arm cable rows ( seems like I can get a better contraction in my back than with 2 arms)
close grip pull downs


----------



## chaotichealth

thebrick said:


> Got shoulders and traps down for today.
> 
> Curious... I think I have mentioned before that I really like training back. I'm looking for some ideas to expand my back workouts and if you guys have any favorite motions or routines, I'm all ears.
> 
> Yesterday I did:
> rack deads
> 1 -arm dumbbell rows
> t-bars
> 1-arm cable rows ( seems like I can get a better contraction in my back than with 2 arms)
> close grip pull downs


Get the app JEFIT for your phone. It has all kids of ideals


----------



## chaotichealth

Nothing today. Out on the water with no gym :-((


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed legs to the point where I could barely even do leg curls with 70lbs yesterday and today off I got the weekend off to come home and spend some much needed time with the family. Enjoy y'alls weekend brothers


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps yesterday. Made em burn with lots of drop sets, even on my shrugs. Got arms down today.

Phoe, you deserve it brother. Enjoy, you have been working hard!


----------



## Sandpig

Getting ready to smash frt and side delts along with hams

This hoepfully will be the first workout I hit with some good volume and intensity.

Going to see Jay later to pick up some supplements. Hoping to get my wife to go with me.

Even though see keeps saying she wants to meet him, she never has.


----------



## MattG

Chest back and delts here in a couple hours, then making a road trip to bbq and party with some old school bros ive known since cub scouts and little league. Gonna be a great day! Hope i feel good enough to hit wheels tomorrow as planned.lol. have a good weekend my friends


----------



## chaotichealth

How good is it after training bi's and tri's get get a muscle cramps and twitch when you try going fork to mouth


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Hit shoulders and traps yesterday. Made em burn with lots of drop sets, even on my shrugs. Got arms down today.
> 
> Phoe, you deserve it brother. Enjoy, you have been working hard!


76 hours by Friday yes I have to agree with you brother


----------



## Sandpig

Still working on getting volume up

lying leg curls many sets pyramided?

GHR 3x10

Wide uprights 4x12
one arm lateral 3x15

front raise 3x15
Push Press 3x8

Went over to Jays a bit later and he had this cool new poster framed but still sitting on the floor.

It's from last years Olympia


----------



## Sandpig

That round thing above Phil and Dex is the reflection of my knee since I was sitting on the couch about two feet away.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, that's some serious hours. Busy is good tho!
Sandpig, great photo. Inspiring!

Got a good gun workout in yesterday but I was feeling a tad depleted after the good workouts this week. Gonna rest today and if the weather breaks, take a power walk and cut the grass.

You guys have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## Phoe2006

Took the weekend off from working out, instead focused on family. Tomorrow chest


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Took the weekend off from working out, instead focused on family. *Tomorrow chest*



On a Monday? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea yea yea.... I know I'm gonna be running into idiots all day and I'm not looking forward to it at all


----------



## MattG

Hit legs yesterday. Man, my whole damn body is just plain sore after 3 days in a row...been on just trt for about a month now, forgot how much different you feel vs being on. Damn near feel like an old man this morning.lol. have a good monday bros


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Took the weekend off from working out, instead focused on family. Tomorrow chest



This.  Today I'm sadly going to be celebrating National Bench Press Day.  It's OK, because tomorrow's legs and I know I never have to wait for anything leg related.


----------



## Phoe2006

The Grim Repper said:


> This.  Today I'm sadly going to be celebrating National Bench Press Day.  It's OK, because tomorrow's legs and I know I never have to wait for anything leg related.


Hey still up in the air only got 3 hours sleep so depending on how much ass time throughout the day I might just end up taking another night off and catching up on some sleep. I'll play it by ear


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Hey still up in the air only got 3 hours sleep so depending on how much ass time throughout the day I might just end up taking another night off and catching up on some sleep. I'll play it by ear



Right on.  Gotta sleep like a bear to be one in the gym sometimes brother.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, nothing wrong with some family quality time. I seem to run into idiots any day of the week in the gym.  lol 

Well, I slept good last night for a change. Wife said my snoring has been really bad so I wore my mouth appliance to help that and it seemed to do the trick + used some nasal spray so I could breathe easily thru my nose. Took the day off yesterday and cut grass and just chilled. Looking forward to chest later.


----------



## AtomAnt

Spent the weekend in Pittsburgh with my girl and some friends.  Had a great time and ate some awesome food.  We are on our Intensuve cruise, which is quite different than a typical cruise.  You train for 2/3 of the cruise and take the last 1/3 off from training.  During the training period you train less frequently, e.g EOD instead of 2 on 1 off but keep the training intensity real high and volume a little lower.  You also switch to one style of training instead of rotating between three.  

Today is legs focused muscle rounds

I also decided to be romantic and sent some flowers to my girl at work because it was her first day of school with the students in the classroom.  I'm also going to make her favorite meal tonight... Call me queer, but I like to do that kind of shit because that is the kind of guy I am.  I am an intelligent, romantic meathead...


----------



## Phoe2006

Ended up hitting chest, bi's, and calves. 
Chest worked my way up to 315 for reps on bench Pec deck machine and finished with upright machine bench volume sets ranging from 50 adding weight and to 250 for sets of 20

Did sets of 20-25 on all bicep exercises ezcurl bar, apt db curls, and cable curls

And extremely high volume for calves. Sets up to 50+ seated calf raises and standing calf raises

Got the word I'll be on this job for a while. I'm happy but they cut down our hours from 15 to 13 a day. And I have this weekend off so I get to go watch my step sons first football game. I'm stoked


----------



## chaotichealth

Phoe2006 said:


> Ended up hitting chest, bi's, and calves.
> Chest worked my way up to 315 for reps on bench Pec deck machine and finished with upright machine bench volume sets ranging from 50 adding weight and to 250 for sets of 20
> 
> Did sets of 20-25 on all bicep exercises ezcurl bar, apt db curls, and cable curls
> 
> And extremely high volume for calves. Sets up to 50+ seated calf raises and standing calf raises
> 
> Got the word I'll be on this job for a while. I'm happy but they cut down our hours from 15 to 13 a day. And I have this weekend off so I get to go watch my step sons first football game. I'm stoked


You need to find a job like mine brother.   when I on a job they pay 24 hours a day till the job is over. Working or sleeping. I dont k ow what you make per hour but I am less the. 25 an hour more then 20. Now figure that out for a 168 hour week. Plus I seem to be home more then you for now.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea you are but I also make a little bit more than that plus per diem. I'm only doing this til my daughter gets here cuz if insurance and then I'll decide what to do next. Maybe stay maybe not. I use to have a job that was rotational but lost the contract.


----------



## chaotichealth

Ya a rotation is good. Then you know when your making all the time. I just come to like the 24 hour call out. But I will never work enough. I can make 200k a year in 5 years but that still will not be enough


----------



## Phoe2006

You need to reevaluate the way you spend money. I had to do it myself after I left the rotational job last year. Paid more per hour but had its negative sides as well. Had to pay to get there etc. I always could pick up extra weeks which was a plus.


----------



## chaotichealth

After my sse is up I will be alright 8t just takes time


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was chest/bis/abs.  Very simple blood and guts type workout, much different than the volume stuff I usually do which is cool.  I can use much more weight, one all out set to crush and move on.  However, form must be impeccable and one must hold those contractions for a squeeze.  I was very surprised at how much stronger I was as the night went on.  Great stuff.
Tomorrow's second B&G type session for legs.  I know I can push even more iron than last week.  On hacks last week, I quit at 16 when I was going for only 8-10 (with MANY more in the tank) and said "Show's over folks!"  We chuckled and I knew this week will have much more iron on that sled! Oh yeah!  This leaves me with one problem: Since we used the stack on one leg extension for twice the expected reps, we'll have to use another one.  They have many of them at my place for sure, but finding just the right one is tough.  Ah, the games begin!
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday I forgot to talk about Suns. workout where I impressed myself.

Started with drop sets on seated calves followed by straight sets of standing

For quads I started on the LP wit 4pps and did 20 reps
Kept doing 20 reps every set as I added a plate each side till I got to 8 and only got 15
Then did some extensions.

Now here's where I was happy. Went to the leverage squat worked up to the weight I was using in Phil's routine and di the same # of reps as I was doing.
Difference? it was my last exercise instead of the first!
Then I decided to throw another 40 lbs on and got more reps than expected.


Yesterday was arms and worked more for pump than strength. Hell I even could feel the contraction during standing DB curls which I rarely do cause the delts always get involved no matter how strict I do them.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Yesterday I forgot to talk about Suns. workout where I impressed myself.
> 
> Started with drop sets on seated calves followed by straight sets of standing
> 
> For quads I started on the LP wit 4pps and did 20 reps
> Kept doing 20 reps every set as I added a plate each side till I got to 8 and only got 15
> Then did some extensions.
> 
> Now here's where I was happy. Went to the leverage squat worked up to the weight I was using in Phil's routine and di the same # of reps as I was doing.
> Difference? it was my last exercise instead of the first!
> Then I decided to throw another 40 lbs on and got more reps than expected.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was arms and worked more for pump than strength. Hell I even could feel the contraction during standing DB curls which I rarely do cause the delts always get involved no matter how strict I do them.



Awesome man, sounds like you're killing it nicely!  Great work brother.


----------



## thebrick

Had a good back workout today. Went up to 405 on deads for a set of 6 and then dropped it back to 315 for 12 reps on the last set. Followed that with t-bars last set being a drop set then on to Hammer rows for 3 sets each side, 2nd set using forced reps and last set used negatives on the last 3 reps. Then on to close-grip pull downs 5 sets.

Walked out feeling like I hit it good. I feel like I am making good headway since chemo ended in May and that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Had a good back workout today. Went up to 405 on deads for a set of 6 and then dropped it back to 315 for 12 reps on the last set. Followed that with t-bars last set being a drop set then on to Hammer rows for 3 sets each side, 2nd set using forced reps and last set used negatives on the last 3 reps. Then on to close-grip pull downs 5 sets.
> 
> Walked out feeling like I hit it good. I feel like I am making good headway since chemo ended in May and that puts a smile on my face.


And it puts a smile on ours too.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs were tonight.  Second week with lower volume B&G training.  Demolished last week's weights.  Now we're cooking...I finished hacks and was already looking forward to next week when I throw some more weight on there.
I just don't want to get stupid and increase too fast.  But when I'm adding 30% to a lift in a week - that temptation to be a dumb ass is there!


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, be careful!

We do need anyone sitting on the sidelines here.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Grim, be careful!
> 
> We do need anyone sitting on the sidelines here.



I will man, I will...Absolutely brother!


----------



## chaotichealth

Sholders and chest. Not messing with the app today. Didn't even feel like getting out of bed today but you can conquer anything laying on your back sleeping


----------



## chaotichealth

Im still working on my sholders decided to try to over do them. Started out seated overhead press. Stuper set it twice a few other things shrugs heavy weight nlow reps. Some laterals superset then did something I can't remember doing at all snatch and clean press. I superset down till im struggling with just ab10 lb plate on each side and thats when this women who works here with a almost perfect ass walks back. My face is red arms shaking trying to press this. Wtf


----------



## Phoe2006

Apparently my post didn't post earlier. Anyways decided to take yesterday off. Its very surprising how changing up between what I'd consider moderate volume to extremely high volume made my muscles so sore. Had to listen to the body and give it another day. Hell today my bi's are still a little sore even gotta love it


----------



## Sandpig

Chest and gastrocs today
Nothing crazy just building the volume back up
Think I did 11 sets for chest and 7 for gastrocs


----------



## thebrick

Did guns today. Since I hit them hard last Saturday, I stayed lighter and used hi reps for shits and grins. Shakin' up the barrel. Can I call it the "confusion principle"? lol


----------



## thebrick

Good morning ya bunch of meatheads! What time we meeting at the gym today to pound the shoulders and traps? Ya better eat your Cheerios for breakfast, because we are headed for some drop sets to failure at the gates of hell. 1:30 good?


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Good morning ya bunch of meatheads! What time we meeting at the gym today to pound the shoulders and traps? Ya better eat your Cheerios for breakfast, because we are headed for some drop sets to failure at the gates of hell. 1:30 good?



Good morning!
Fueled up on two cups of egg whites, cream of rice and ezekiel toast with jelly. Oh and some coffee, don't  be ridiculous... 

I'm in sync with the brick!  Tonight is shoulders, traps and some triceps as well as abs.  I'm looking forward to some heavy and hard metal in the earbuds under the iron tonight.  I can hear the 45s calling me....Grim....Grim.... LOL

Have a great day you maniacs!


----------



## thebrick

Now we're talking Grim!


----------



## chaotichealth

Just took my 1295 w/o dac mixed my pure power.  Grabbing a protein bar and heading ti the gtm T minus 5 minutes.   Gonna start with legs and the. Do arms or back. We will see how I feel. I'm changing it up some. I am gonna start doinf one week heavy and the next higher reps.


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> Just took my 1295 w/o dac mixed my pure power.  Grabbing a protein bar and heading ti the gtm T minus 5 minutes.   Gonna start with legs and the. Do arms or back. We will see how I feel. I'm changing it up some. I am gonna start doinf one week heavy and the next higher reps.


Question, you guys do peps subQ or IM?  I do them IM and there is as marked difference from subQ.  I'll do CJC w/o DAC and GHRP 2 before breakfast into a tricep or deltoid and I almost get nauseated from hunger shortly afterwards.


----------



## chaotichealth

Humm. I was doing it subq. Juzt like insulin. Right now I'm taking 1295 w/o dac and ipamorelin. Taking 100 mcg 2-3 times a day. I have a log im doing in the maximum pep sponsors area. Today is day 5


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> Humm. I was doing it subq. Juzt like insulin. Right now I'm taking 1295 w/o dac and ipamorelin. Taking 100 mcg 2-3 times a day. I have a log im doing in the maximum pep sponsors area. Today is day 5


I'll pop in and check out your log then over there.


----------



## chaotichealth

Ill try going IM. I read you can go IV but that is something I doubt I could be comfortable doing.


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> Ill try going IM. I read you can go IV but that is something I doubt I could be comfortable doing.


Yeah, lots of guys will do hands, tops of feet for IV, but I think IM is just fine.


----------



## AtomAnt

Killing it on the intensive cruise... the deal with the intensive cruise is you train hard as fuck at the start of the cruise, but reduced frequency and the final 1/3 you take off.  

I am definitely growing.. up about 15lbs


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back last night today arms. I just posted a thread on arms doing a 1000 rep workout looks pretty interesting but tell you the truth I'd have to go back and add up all the reps I usually do and I bet its pretty damn close. Pretty interesting stuff that's for sure. Anyways was hoping for a 3 day weekend but just got the word I night have to work some Saturday  was hoping to make my step sons first football game of the season. But there's still hope as long as we don't work much past 11 on Saturday.


----------



## thebrick

Hope you can make that first game Phoe!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Hope you can make that first game Phoe!



This.  Good luck bro!


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Hope you can make that first game Phoe!





The Grim Repper said:


> This.  Good luck bro!


I'm with these guys.


----------



## Sandpig

Back today with some rear delts

5 sets if parallel chins followed by decline pullovers for 3 for lats

Then HS iso rows and smith rows for mid back

About 6 sets of rack deads to finish off back

4 sets of reverse Flys for the rear delts and it was time to get my ass to work

I have the next four days off from work.  I'm gonna bump up the tren and the Kcals and see what happens
200 by Tuesday?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Getting my things together to get to the pit and train.  Partner's without wheels tonight so he can't make it.  Wrong!  I'm picking him up and we're starting early.
Had my 2-3 hr. preworkout feed - 6.5 oz salmon, 140gm of wheat pasta washed down with a 650 calorie weight gain shake and a 1/2 cup of pineapple.  I'll suck down some whey isolate and cytocarb right before we work.  I'm ready. To f**k iron up.
KILL IT MOTHERF**KERS.


----------



## chaotichealth

Wait how many of you eat before working out?  I've beeing going in the morning on an empty stomach


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> Wait how many of you eat before working out?  I've beeing going in the morning on an empty stomach


Like grim said WRONG lol


----------



## Phoe2006

You gotta eat something brother.


----------



## chaotichealth

Alright I'm gonna have to gie that a try.  I haven't been eating until after because I didn't want to dilute my p.w.  But I'll try to wake up a little earlier to down some oatmeal and eggs whiles.  That or add an extra half scoop


----------



## Sandpig

Eat
I train in the morning too
I like oats with egg whites and PB
Sometimes throw extra protein in too


----------



## MattG

Arms, traps, and calves tonight. Supersetted nearly everything. Gonna be a sore one tomorrow :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> Alright I'm gonna have to gie that a try.  I haven't been eating until after because I didn't want to dilute my p.w.  But I'll try to wake up a little earlier to down some oatmeal and eggs whiles.  That or add an extra half scoop



Yeah, you're gonna love the energy and the pump you'll get from that glycogen and water in the worked muscle.  You'll be stronger and go longer.  Hell yeah brother.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was fun.  Partner and I helped each other force out reps on DB laterals, cable laterals, tricep pushdowns and extensions it was cool as hell.  Adding weight at a good pace but nothing crazy.  Patience is paramount.  Then to ice the cake, 10 minutes on the step mill to flush my legs with blood since I worked them two days ago, it was a nice pump session for hams and glutes.  Gotta multitask brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, I hit the like button before I read your whole post.

Not sure I would've liked it if I saw the words Step Mill first.


----------



## thebrick

Going to take the day off. 4 good ones in a row and I'm feeling it. Wife is taking the day off from work so we'll be getting out and starting the holiday weekend early.

You guys have a good one.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Grim, I hit the like button before I read your whole post.
> 
> Not sure I would've liked it if I saw the words Step Mill first.



LOL - That thing is an amazing tool brother!

Enjoy brick, you earned the time off man!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arm's last night then watched the final preseason games and finished watching the Aggies destroy south Carolina. Ate a whole chicken myself. Diets going pretty good eating between 1½-2 lbs sliced deli chicken a day as well as a Greek yogurt and an apple.

I'm gonna have to cut another hole in my belt, I've actually put it off long enough that this hole will be more like 2-3 holes further away from the current hole. I'm almost down to a snug 36" waist but because of legs I have to stick with a 38" or wear baggy jeans I prefer loose fit.

I hope everyone gets to enjoy the weekend with their families/ loved ones. 
Legs tonight for me unless I actually get tomorrow off and then I'm headed home tonight


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arm's last night then watched the final preseason games and finished watching the Aggies destroy south Carolina. 

Ate a whole chicken myself for dinner after my workout. Diets going pretty good eating between 1½-2 lbs sliced deli chicken a day as well as a Greek yogurt and an apple.

I'm gonna have to cut another hole in my belt, I've actually put it off long enough that this hole will be more like 2-3 holes further away from the current hole. I'm almost down to a snug 36" waist but because of legs I have to stick with a 38" or wear baggy jeans I prefer loose fit.

I hope everyone gets to enjoy the weekend with their families/ loved ones. 
Legs tonight for me unless I actually get tomorrow off and then I'm headed home tonight


----------



## chaotichealth

Going to kill arms today. My goal is to go for the muscle spasms again. To have my bicept lock up when I bend at the elbow.   It might be over kill it might of hurt like hell. But I felt like I did good that day


----------



## AtomAnt

Another day on the intensive cruise... Emphasis on Quads, hammies back and chest and Quads, calves, back and shoulders for my girl.  All uscle rounds last night.  

I nearly shit when I look over at her and she is doing muscle rounds 330lbs on leg press.  That is 6 sets of 4-6 reps with 10 seconds of rest between each set.

I am pretty dang sore right now... my legs are beat up.  Gonna train saturday and monday then off until thursday or friday of next week.  That is the layout of Fortitude training.


----------



## MattG

Good simple straight forward, yet effective one tonight for chest, delts and back. Incline bb bench, flat bench flyes, decline db presses, db pullovers, widegrip rear pullups, widegrip cable rows, closegrip underhand cable rows...behind neck shoulder press, standard front presses, db lateral raises, reverse flyes for rear delts. Made every set count, blown up pretty respectable right now so im happy with that. Y'all have a good n safe holiday weekend!


----------



## chaotichealth

You to bro. And everyone else have a good holiday. I dear you to eat more then me


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> You to bro. And everyone else have a good holiday. I dear you to eat more then me


You dear me? OK challenge accepted. I'll post all the chicken and steak I devour. Lol 

Killed legs today and coming to the realization that they don't make the plate loaded squat machines for me cuz I max em out with plates and then do way to many reps but trying to give my shoulder a break. I did however do some heavy ass leg extensions first to try and tire em before squats. I can't wait to test the waters on free weight squats again after this peptide run I'm fixing to embark on to try and repair some of the damage I've caused throughout the years.

Enjoy your labor day brother's on a good note think I'll be off by time to make my sons first football game and I'm excited


----------



## The Grim Repper

I eat like a machine - 7200-7900 calories a day usually.  I'm up for an eating challenge! 
Everyone have a safe, happy holiday, rest, eat, train whatever you do enjoy it my friends.
G.


----------



## Sandpig

I'm just a little guy but I'd always be up for an eating challenge.

Started the weekend off at a buffet last night.

Getting ready to blast delts and hams.


----------



## chicken_hawk

Have you ever lost something and it's right in front of your face? Well, programming is my favorite aspect of weight sports and yet this is my FIRST time in this thread and I am in love already. I love seeing how you all train and of course the bull shitting that goes along with it, makes me feel at home 

Anyway, this is the perfect place for me to lay out what I feel is my best PLing Template yet. Since everything I do is so against the grain I would enjoy questions, critiques and criticism. Unfortunately, I have no one local (at my gym) who can even keep up with my concepts and while it's possible I over complicate things I prefer to think outside the box. 

Anyway, here were the problems I was trying to address while designing this program. Keep in mind this is a PLing program.

1. Linear periodazation requires constant gains which is nearly impossible unless one starts his percentages so light he can actually finish the program.

2. Cookie cutter programs do not take into account age, proffesion and recovery etc...

3. I like to stay on the cutting edge of things and there is plenty of info out there on Russian programs as well as auto-regulation. 

Ok, one more bit of background for those who have hung on this long. In the past two years since converting from bbing, I have tried all the popular training programs, 5-3-1, Westside, Cube, Sheiko etc... and have found significant flaws with each of them, but have taken the best of what the offered and made it my own (Eddie's advice). So, what you will find in the following post's is a combination of mostly Sheiko, Pavel and auto-regulation. It may appear complicated, but it's actually very simple. And most importantly is fits me and my recovery ability perfectly.

Friday 8/29/14 Bench Press focus

Bench Press with 3 second pause:2 reps, pyramid up with 5% jumps to an RPE of 8 
185x5,225x2,245x2,265x2,285x2,305x2,315x2 I was beat up from Tuesdays bench day, but reached an 8 RPE so time to move on.

DB Curls (I put an antagonist movement between my primary movements to allow them to relax)
50sx5,60x5,50x5x5

Standing front press: 5 reps pyramiding up to an RPE of 9
95x5,115x5,135x5,155x5,[email protected]

Pendlay rows: 5 reps pyramiding up to an RPE of 9
135x5,185x5,205x5,225x5 (almost a 9), 225x5 hit a 9 RPE.

I know more explanation is due as I should have laid out the whole template, but figured you guys could only handle so much of my mindless banter. LOL

Hawk


----------



## Phoe2006

Finally got you over here posting ch


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Finally got you over here posting ch



Word :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

Great news I'll be at my sons first football game with time to spare.


----------



## Sandpig

Hawk, without even knowing anything about power lifting,  I absolutely agree with #2.
That obviously relates to BB too


----------



## Sandpig

My workout went really well today
Did my hams then decided to really blast the delts
I was actually in pain as I was leaving the gym
CRYIN LIKE A BITCH


----------



## Z28

^^^^^^
Yes this is true, he dropped a napkin on the way out!


----------



## Phoe2006

Z28 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yes this is true, he dropped a napkin on the way out!


Where the hell you been hiding?


----------



## thebrick

Hawk! man! good to see you here. 
#2 is very true and I am here to vouch that as true as the old man at the gym    My body and recovery has changed over the years. Good stuff bro!

Phoe, VERY glad you are making that game brother. These are moments that only happen once. Seize them and enjoy!

Sandpig, wish i could have been there to see those tears. I would have said what's up with that? You know you love it!

Day off yesterday did me good. Hit the guns today. Damn good one. Came home and slugged a protein shake and took a nap. Wife says I was snoring in 5 seconds  lol!


----------



## chicken_hawk

Phoe2006 said:


> Finally got you over here posting ch




Thanks as always bro, but you may live to regret it LOL

Hawk


----------



## Z28

Phoe2006 said:


> Where the hell you been hiding?


at the buffet! Its offseason!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey ..long time but not forgotten ..lol.. been in a change of life and dealing with priorities so havent been on and training limited but someday it will change ..Hope all here are healthy and gun shows keep playin.. ib


----------



## thebrick

IB, I am VERY glad you dropped in... been thinking about you. I always hope all my friends are OK.


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs and back. Found my wrist straps


----------



## Z28

Been lurking in here a bit. Seems like a cool place to be with good bunch of guys. If you guys dont mind me joining in and posted some of my training. Sandpig is a friend of mine and it gives me a chance to bust his balls here and there. By the way he is bigger and ripped in person especially for his (cough) age

A little rundown on me currently. I'm 40 yrs old lifting on and off since about 10yrs old. Im in construction. I finally found nutrition and super supps about 2 yrs ago and changed my physique drasticlly. I did my first show in April. It was one of Jay C shows here. I got the bug after that and want to compete again, probably fall of 2015. 

Shelby does my training and nutrition. I eat extremely clean except for a once a week cheat meal with the family. I have Chrons disease and the clean eating helps tons but sometimes the volume of food doesnt lol. Im deep in offseason with of course the quest for size as I am way undersized! Currently 5'11
and fluctuate around 210 proabably around %10. Training is my passion Im the type that keeps going even when injured to "finish" my workout lol I always train to failure especially on my last set or two
Anyway went to sleep to early last night got up at 2am had a meal and headed to the gym for back went like this
5 sets of seated machine rows
5 sets long cable rows 
5 sets of pulldowns
10 sets (with warmups) of rack deads, in a dead stop style worked up too 495x6 lost my grip 
4 sets of hyper ext
2 sets of hammer high rows

I have 4 herniated disks in my back as well as 2 more in my neck with nerve damage. I just cant pull any significant weight from the floor or a little higher. Right where our rack pins sit is perfect for me I can squeeze my back well without using any legs in the movement. I also feel I shouldnt go any heavier, when I put that 495 down it felt like my whole spine sprung up, took the breath out of me. 

thanks guys have a good one


----------



## chaotichealth

Nice to have another 40 year old around


----------



## Sandpig

ZR is a great guy trains hard too 
My mission now is to get him to Jay's house
Hopefully tmrw


----------



## Ironbuilt

National gun show training today. Brick how bout you brutha  ? Good to have you z28.. keep it up and labor day train begins soon..


----------



## Sandpig

Ironbuilt said:


> National gun show training today. Brick how bout you brutha  ? Good to have you z28.. keep it up and labor day train begins soon..



Yep, arms for me too. In fact, I'm just getting ready to mix up my pre workout drink. 

On a side note. I've eaten so much food since Friday that I actually had to skip a meal yesterday. :action-smiley-060:


----------



## thebrick

Z28.... good to have you here! Although I am much older than you, its funny, you are about the very same age I was when I discovered super supps. I had many years of training under my belt and when I dived in, wham! I blew up. I think all those years of building on my own set me up for a good growth spurt using the supplements. My goal now is to try to hang on to what I can. lol   And like you, I have had some neck issues with 3 vertebrae fused in my neck. My PT person wanted me to do my deads out of a rack too. Its easier on the neck. Good to see you here!

IB, doing good. Been training and making a little progress since my chemo ended in May. Everything is good so far. They are just watching me like a hawk and I go in every 3 months for tests and scans. Going in Thursday for post-chemo bloodwork.

Took the day off yesterday. Didn't want to train. Did not sleep worth damn Sat. night. Feel much better today, slept better. Ate barbecue ribs and potato salad yesterday so I am hitting chest later. 

You guys have a great one today!


----------



## Z28

Thanks guys
Shit Brick fused that stinks, has it been better after that?
If you can still do any type of deads that is awesome
I always had kinda of a moral issue with super supps, I guess even with rec drugs too. I mean I wasnt a saint but didnt do anything crazy beside drink like a fish! I always equated the muscle size with strength I figured if I can lift as heavy as those big guys I will look lioke them LOL well suffering now with all the injuries with that though ha. I was a pretty strong natty though. 
After having to get on TRT all moral issues went out the window ha. I just hope starting at a later age means I get more longevity but mostly health out of lifting and competing. Had I started at a young age I would have been burnt out by now my health would have been more to shit 

Had a good high carb day (600g) yesterday, a good sleep and hit the gym I never go 5 days in a row but felt good to go
glutes/hams/calves/abbs
seated leg curls 5 sets
one leg db lunges 4 sets
stiff leg db deads 4 sets
hypers using glutes
standing calf raise 6 sets
seated calf raise 4 sets
machine crunches 5 sets

was nice and intense I had to sit in the truck for 5 min after to collect my thoughts a bit, I love those kind of workouts.
I used to train hit style, pretty much watch Dorians video then go train. I got strong most of all I learned intensity from it. I would litterally have migranes after and feel like shit even on arms! I still apply the miindset to my training always

have a great labor day fellas, eat something good and spend time with the family (the ones you get along with)


----------



## Sandpig

Went to a different Golds today to shake things up.  Alternated tri and bi exercises but not in super set style
Love having the pump in both muscles at the same time
Makes me look like I actually have big arms.

Btw, today's morning weight was 201.
I haven't been in that gym since I was training for the M4B contest
Needless to say I got some great compliments


----------



## chaotichealth

Called up Gold's today at 11:15 and asked if they were open they said the closed at noon. That's bull shit.  So I drug the family out to the park and we walked the bike trail fir a bit


----------



## thebrick

Z28... yes,  the fusion fixed my problem. Its been a few years now. Very pleased with the result.

Got a damn good chest workout in today. I went heavier than I have been so far this year. Intense too.

Now I am debating if I should take the next couple days off. I get post-chemo blood work Thursday AM and I don't want to throw off my creatinine readings unnecessarily. I hate doing that though... I've been fired up lately
Thoughts on that guys?

good to hear Sandpig. Always nice when people notice your hard work
Chaotic.. at least you got in some family quality time


----------



## Phoe2006

Yes take some rest days brick so no flags come up that are unnecessary.

Ate corned beef and cabbage for a home cooked meal, made the football game, the rest of the weekend just hung out and rested. Back to the grind. Hope everyone else had a good relaxing time off as well.


----------



## Sandpig

Yea Brick, take a couple days off. It's not gonna hurt and I'm sure you know this. 

Taking time off is a mental thing. We don't want to but we know it's good for us.

So I was 201 aging so that meant it was time to check the BF to see how close I came to my goal of 200 at less than 10% BF.

10.2%!  I'll take it.  I have three weeks left to fine tune so I may be able to do it.


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## thebrick

If I was there I would spot you Chaotic! But I gotta warn ya, on bench, on your last three reps.... I'll be pushing back down while you press up!!!  

Gonna do what I know I need to do and just do some lo-intensity cardio the next two days. I have been a lot more conscience of keeping up with my cardio this year anyway... just for overall health.

You guys have a great (what feels like Monday) Tuesday!


----------



## Phoe2006

Lmfao ↑↑↑


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yesterday went in for what I thought would be a quick chest/bis/abs day.  Boy was I wrong.  PLACE WAS MOBBED.  No room, most equipment taken.  I warmed up and went to get a drink - 20 seconds - came back to a guy unloading my bar. "WHOA! Hey, I'm working one more set then she's all yours. Let's put those back on there." (Slam plates back on bar - visibly annoyed.)  What was to be 8-10 turned into 12 easy ones.  Thank you for irritating me.
Had to improvise because my first choice of most was already taken, and to ice the cake, fast forward, gym was closing in about 8 minutes, I set my bag down near an ab machine I favor (there are about 2 dozen different ones), went for a drink - WHAM! Jump in my grave time again, some guy is repping kid weight on this thing.  I was extremely annoyed at this bullshit.  
Today is legs, somehow I'm not worried about having to wait for anything leg related.  Killing it tonight, period.
Grim


----------



## chaotichealth

I would of stayed and did a few more sets just because he gave me an attitude.  People like that piss me off.  That and the fucks setting around just talking.  Go to th3 mall and waste your time don't waste mine here.


----------



## Phoe2006

Also the reason I now leave a towel on the equipment I've been using. That way they can't use the excuse "O I thought you were done".


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Also the reason I now leave a towel on the equipment I've been using. That way they can't use the excuse "O I thought you were done".



I do that too. And if I'm sweaty, leave it there


----------



## Z28

a busy gym just plain sucks for guys like us.  Sanpig has the right idea with the early am training. I wish my schedule would allow that


off day today and lower calories/carbs. I need the rest but man Ive been feeling good lately, probably strongest ever at this point which always makes it better


----------



## Sandpig

Yep nothing like training at 4:30 am when there's only about half a dozen people in the gym. 
Pace starts to pick up around 5:30 except on weekends.  Maybe not till after six.


----------



## Phoe2006

Taking today off from the gym. Only slept 1-2 hours last night. Long ass hot day enjoy the evening be back on later


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Taking today off from the gym. Only slept 1-2 hours last night. Long ass hot day enjoy the evening be back on later



Day off from gym = lots of food and naps.


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday was a day off for me. Spent a few hours at Jays.

For those that are fans of his, he's doing a live chat on BB.com today. Not sure what time.

Here's an ANASCI exclusive. You won't find this pic anywhere else.


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig, I used to train very early years ago. I would get up and be in the gym at 5:30 dead lifting. Loved it. Nobody there. Great way to start the day. Flip side was at 8:00 in the evening, I was ready to crash!  Great pic too! Thanks for putting that up!

Phoe, ya gotta get some rest. Don't make a habit of that brother. I understand tho.

One more rest day for me. You guys put an extra plate on the bar for me.


----------



## chaotichealth

Best part about being at the gym early is the morning cardio class is loaded with some hot ass wome in yoga pants


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I didn't sleep I have a 5 hour commute fr the house to work and I left at 8:30 like am idiot and then got to the hotel and couldn't fall asleep


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yeah, I used to wake at 3:30am, eat and be under the iron at 5am sharp.  Now I train in the evening, usually later and it's like you said Sandpig, quiet and empty and I can get my stuff done easily.  I'll finish up and be doing some step work to cool down and drop some water at almost 11pm.  This however was midday, Labor Day, figured place would be empty, but crowded with people.  The guy I mentioned wasn't giving me an attitude, I gave HIM one.  I slammed the plates back on the bar.  I was really pissed off and although I left no towel on the bench, but my gym bag near it with my water should have at least made him ask someone 3 feet away if someone was on it.  Legs got cancelled last night, better day for them today anyway going later tonight ready to kick it's ass - again.
Grim


----------



## Phoe2006

My daughter is 3 lbs 5 oz healthy and couldn't get another pic of her because she's sitting Indian style upside down. The Dr said she's got a big head probably like her father . I am beyond excited and almost in tears we're in the clear at 30 weeks 2 days


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> Yeah, I used to wake at 3:30am, eat and be under the iron at 5am sharp.  Now I train in the evening, usually later and it's like you said Sandpig, quiet and empty and I can get my stuff done easily.  I'll finish up and be doing some step work to cool down and drop some water at almost 11pm.  This however was midday, Labor Day, figured place would be empty, but crowded with people.  The guy I mentioned wasn't giving me an attitude, I gave HIM one.  I slammed the plates back on the bar.  I was really pissed off and although I left no towel on the bench, but my gym bag near it with my water should have at least made him ask someone 3 feet away if someone was on it.  Legs got cancelled last night, better day for them today anyway going later tonight ready to kick it's ass - again.
> Grim



Its amazing how much lack of common courtesy there is isnt it? I hate ppl like that, that dont have the decency to ask before they steal your shit. When i walk into my place, which is a smaller private gym so its a little different, i always ask whoever is already in the area "hey, whatcha workin today? I got blah blah blah to do, just dont want to be in your way so let me know". We can all work around each other ya know? Aint that damn difficult.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Woke up last night at 12:30 freezing.  Put the blankets on me, woke up at 2:45 SOAKED.  Must wash bedding today.  I'm not on any compounds that would do that.  I think something funky was happening with my system yesterday.  When I woke, I left my soppy side of the bed quietly as to not disturb the wife, changed into DRY tshirt and underwear and headed to the couch.  When I checked my texts before going, saw one from a friend about today's leg routine.  I went downstairs and proceeded to dream about training legs for the next two hours.  I start to worry about me sometimes. LOL
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Awesome news, Phoe!


----------



## Z28

congrats Phoe! kids are great.......when they are quite

Grim I noticed when I would have night sweats when not on any compounds, my blood sugar would be low and in the am it would be high from rebounding I nailed it down to taking GDA with my last meal. Since I stopped the gda on that last meal no more issues. 

What kind of meal did you have as your last


----------



## The Grim Repper

Z28 said:


> congrats Phoe! kids are great.......when they are quite
> 
> Grim I noticed when I would have night sweats when not on any compounds, my blood sugar would be low and in the am it would be high from rebounding I nailed it down to taking GDA with my last meal. Since I stopped the gda on that last meal no more issues.
> 
> What kind of meal did you have as your last


Last thing I had was a carb drink (ABB) as I felt almost like I was going hypo while training the wife - not me.  That was around 7pm.

COngrats Phoe, that's amazing stuff brother!


----------



## Z28

I bet it was due to that drink. your body was compensating from the high BS it got from it and went low when you were sleeping.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and 
I know I said the same thing wtf is this funny looking machine


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## MattG

Damn Phoe, big enough picture?  Congrats with the baby my friend, good stuff!
Wheels tonight, havin a hard time walking so thats good.lol Ready for friday to get here so i can jump into some arms


----------



## Phoe2006

My bad I thought it was smaller when I saved it. I've been using a new pic app to save em to post


----------



## The Grim Repper

Z28 said:


> I bet it was due to that drink. your body was compensating from the high BS it got from it and went low when you were sleeping.



You're likely right.  My body is a carb furnace right now.  I need over 700-800 gms a day just to maintain, it's nuts.


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> You're likely right.  *My body is a carb furnace right now*.  I need over 700-800 gms a day just to maintain, it's nuts.



Must be a contagious thing going around here.

Chest and gastrocs yesterday.

Getting the volume back,. 14 sets for chest. Just all straight with about a minute rest.

For calves I got on one of the horizontal machines. Did one leg at a time for 15 reps and alternated non stop for 10 sets.

Pump wasn't nearly as good as I expected.


----------



## chaotichealth

Arms today. I'm feeling it amd loving it. 

Nothing like starting your day off with a few Dallas cowboy jokes to out you in the right mood


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> Arms today. I'm feeling it amd loving it.
> 
> Nothing like starting your day off with a few Dallas cowboy jokes to out you in the right mood



Speaking of Cowboys, the NFL starts tonight. :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Destroyed the iron yesterday with legs.  Serious jumps in strength, keeping form even tighter week to week.  Nothing stupid though, VERY conscious of that, but some very nice strength jumps being made.  Loving this.  Reduced volume, enhancing recovery and mental motivation is through the f**king roof!  I feel awesome giving it hell for one all out set then moving on to the next victim/exercise.  Focus is amazing and my training partner and I are killing it.
Did the steps for 10 minutes afterwards and I was dripping like Kai Greene, there was literally a puddle on top of the step mill.  Holy sh*t.
Due to home obligations, eating my meals for the day, only slept 3.5 hours but feel like a champ today. Although I know the importance of sleep, I also need to get everything done for yesterday and the day coming - must prepare to repair.  Eating big today, and a well deserved rest day tonight. Ahhhh.


----------



## Old Man River

Damn,Phoe , already up to level one? I hit the stop button for you! Go eat!


----------



## Phoe2006

Old Man River said:


> Damn,Phoe , already up to level one? I hit the stop button for you! Go eat!


Yea I don't ever do cardio except adding plates or taking em off


----------



## MattG

Got off work early so about to go do my guns and traps a day early. Love it when i get that extra day in at the gym :thumbsup:


----------



## thebrick

Got a good report on my post-chemo labs today. I'm not anemic anymore   Kidney function is good too. Blood work was all good. Oncologist said I looked great and my last MRI looked great, so I am done with doctors until the end of November   :headbang:

I celebrated by slamming back this afternoon. Deads, t-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows, close grip pull downs and straight arm push downs on the cable. Loved every fucking second of it. After not training since Monday, I was determined to sling some iron come hell or high water

Now I am going to watch some football. 

Let's all plan on a kick-ass Friday!


----------



## Z28

Great news Brick! Very motivating!

just like a few of you guys I hit arms today. I went slightly lighter with a little slower pace and more squeezing. I actually did not feel my tendonititus act up. Going lighter probably wont last long though, even though its smarter I feel like I regress when the numbers go down lol
cable pressdowns
reverse pressdowns 
close grip smith bench 
db curls
bb curl
preacher curl
6 sets of abb work


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Got a good report on my post-chemo labs today. I'm not anemic anymore   Kidney function is good too. Blood work was all good. Oncologist said I looked great and my last MRI looked great, so I am done with doctors until the end of November   :headbang:
> 
> I celebrated by slamming back this afternoon. Deads, t-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows, close grip pull downs and straight arm push downs on the cable. Loved every fucking second of it. After not training since Monday, I was determined to sling some iron come hell or high water
> 
> Now I am going to watch some football.
> 
> Let's all plan on a kick-ass Friday!



Now thats what I like to hear!:headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Got a good report on my post-chemo labs today. I'm not anemic anymore   Kidney function is good too. Blood work was all good. Oncologist said I looked great and my last MRI looked great, so I am done with doctors until the end of November   :headbang:
> 
> I celebrated by slamming back this afternoon. Deads, t-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows, close grip pull downs and straight arm push downs on the cable. Loved every fucking second of it. After not training since Monday, I was determined to sling some iron come hell or high water
> 
> Let's all plan on a kick-ass Friday!




Now I am going to watch some football. 
THIS is how I like to start the weekend - some great news! Woo-hoo!
Nice brick!


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Yea I don't ever do cardio except adding plates or taking em off



Screw Jay, you are my new idol!


----------



## Sandpig

Back day yesterday

HS Pulldowns
HS High Row
Barbell Row
DB Row

Cable rear delt flys

DB shrug
Upright row, squeezing traps, only bringing the bar half way up.

Had my cheat meal (pizza) last night during the game instead of today. This will be a weird Friday.

Lets all have a great weekend.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back last night and then lat raises for shoulders then watched some of the first half of the game. Yep its Friday/payday but truthfully my Fridays not til tomorrow and probably going to get some more ink Sunday by a well known artist $400 for as long as I can hang. He's at the shop from 12-9 so at minimum 9 hours pretty good deal. Now try and figure out what to get...... Probably just some fill in work and touch ups


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Hit back last night and then lat raises for shoulders then watched some of the first half of the game. Yep its Friday/payday but truthfully my Fridays not til tomorrow and probably going to get some more ink Sunday by a well known artist $400 for as long as I can hang. He's at the shop from 12-9 so at minimum 9 hours pretty good deal. Now try and figure out what to get...... Probably just some fill in work and touch ups



You should throw up some pics.


----------



## Phoe2006

I just might as long as we don't have to work Sunday on this job, which I don't think we will.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts triceps and abs tonight.  This is going to be fun.  Delts are particularly ghoulish because of the lack of leverage on lateral movements, so a partner to push you through the sticking point is amazingly effective for taking the pain train to mass town.  Punishment will neither be swift nor easy.  We are ready to do battle.  We are ready - waiting to suffer.  Let the beatings begin.


----------



## MattG

Back to the iron den again tonight for chest, back, delts. Debating on whether to change my split to 4 days instead of 3 and increase volume since that will basically always be only 2 muscle groups per session. I think i can commit to 4x a week now that im back in school and only working part time. I do know one thing, after a 6 week trt cruise, ive been back on only a week-and im filling out real quick. Very happy about that, the rapid progress gives me double the motivation i had a couple weeks ago. Have a good friday my brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Just back in from shoulders and traps. Pre-fatigued my delts with drop-set flys, then did some presses, but stayed on the light side so my shoulder would not grind in there, then to rear delts and seated shrugs. Felt real good. Gonna try upping my good calories and see what happens.


----------



## Sandpig

Hey Phoe, I've been wanting to get some new ink from Joey Hamilton. I've met his wife a couple times and she says he gives locals discounts.
She's an IFBB Bikini pro.

But it always seems like I got more important things to spend my money on.


----------



## thebrick

I'd like to see some of their work... been thinking about some new ink myself... something like "Built to Survive" to commemorate the year I have had. Some cool type but not script or gothic all caps. May end up back with the guy that did my other work. He's pretty cool.


----------



## Z28

I got no ink, never could figure out what I wanted.

Got a promotion at work this week, I was in this position before and forgot how freaking stressful it can be. Thank God I have the gym.....and my family ha!

Legs today, I love going after a full week of work and being the most tired and still being able to push myself on Friday afternoons. Went a little lighter and very slow on positves and negatives. Felt good on the muscle and good on my joints too.
leg curls 5 sets
leg press 10 sets
bb squats 6  sets
back to leg press for an all out 70 rep set
db stiff leg  4 sets
calf press 6 sets
calf raise 3sets

Have a good one


----------



## chaotichealth

Got called out today at 0330 so I only ate two meals and didnt hit the gym.  Got a work out at work though


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> Got called out today at 0330 so I only ate two meals and didnt hit the gym.  *Got a work out at work though*



Those physical jobs come in handy sometimes.


----------



## thebrick

gonna try to hit guns later... I need to cut this grass first. Bad! Life in the burbs.


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs legs legs. I went fir a PR on the press. I got 810 up 4 times put on 900 lbs took 5 mins off for full recovery and slowly lowered it and could budge it.


----------



## Sandpig

Hams and delts today

Lying curls x3
Rd x4
GH x2


Wide uprights x4
Laterals,  stopping at sides x 4

HS press x4
DB frt raise x4

Getting volume back

On a side note, I ate a pizza Thursday night and lost weight

Damn Tren!


----------



## Z28

Going for Mexican tonight with my boss and some friends got a babysitter and everything. I hope this shit is good Im hungry and Im losing weight lol

Chest/Delts/abbs this am. Going real slow on almost all reps and sets feels good as long as I really get that mind muscle connection. Stregnth still up. Sandpig gave me a good spot on the 120s on flat db's. I also for the first time was really able to feel soley the front delt on front db raises the weights were real light but it felt great nasty pump.
flat db press 4 sets and some drops
incline BB 4 sets
flat BB with pauses 5 sets
pec dec 3 sets
rear pec dec latterals 3 sets
seated side db raise 4 sets
front db raise 4 sets
machine press 4sets
rope crunches 8 sets


----------



## Sandpig

Z28 said:


> Going for Mexican tonight with my boss and some friends got a babysitter and everything. I hope this shit is good Im hungry and Im losing weight lol
> 
> Chest/Delts/abbs this am. Going real slow on almost all reps and sets feels good as long as I really get that mind muscle connection. Stregnth still up. Sandpig gave me a good spot on the 120s on flat db's. I also for the first time was really able to feel soley the front delt on front db raises the weights were real light but it felt great nasty pump.
> flat db press 4 sets and some drops
> incline BB 4 sets
> flat BB with pauses 5 sets
> pec dec 3 sets
> rear pec dec latterals 3 sets
> seated side db raise 4 sets
> front db raise 4 sets
> machine press 4sets
> rope crunches 8 sets


You're only as good as your spotter


----------



## Sandpig

Leg day then lots of food as I sit on my ass all day watching football.

Wait, I did the same thing yesterday too.


----------



## Sandpig

Great leg workout today.

Standing calf super setted with HS calf for 5 sets

Seated calf x4

Leg Extensions 3 drop sets

Sissy squat x3

Single leg press x4

Smith Squat x3, Went up to 300x5. This is the first time I've had 300 lbs on my back in over twenty years.


Followed that up with this.


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Great leg workout today.
> 
> Standing calf super setted with HS calf for 5 sets
> 
> Seated calf x4
> 
> Leg Extensions 3 drop sets
> 
> Sissy squat x3
> 
> Single leg press x4
> 
> Smith Squat x3, Went up to 300x5. This is the first time I've had 300 lbs on my back in over twenty years.
> 
> Followed that up with this.





300 lbs, damn bro that's awesome! I say this because we're pretty much the same size and I know what an accomplishment that is for guys like us. I'm really strong on leg presses but have always struggled with squats, never went past 275 on them. Legs for me tonight too, gonna blast em good. Everybody have a good Sunday!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed legs yesterday eventhough it was late and had to make it a very fast paced workout. Only had an hour and a half til the gym closed. Needless to say very sore today feels good though. Today will be chest just so I don't have to compete with the rest of the world tomorrow to find a machine.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off and finally got the damn grass cut.   Recharging my batteries for tomorrow's chest workout.


----------



## chaotichealth

No gym today.  Watching foodball my 49ers are playing and playing uno with my son


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol Brick( tan also?) . Legs sat and back today its all I can do this week fellas. You guys keep a good thread rollin. How many frenchtoast spig?


----------



## thebrick

IB.... ha! Yep! I call it my lawnmower tan   
Good to see you around brother


----------



## Sandpig

Ironbuilt said:


> How many frenchtoast spig?



Ten I believe. And that was cinnamon, raisin bread too. :love1:

For batter I use 1.5 cups of egg whites and about a half scoop of protein. Then depending what kind of bread I'm using, I just keep making them till I run out of the eggs.

So sometimes it's only 8 if it's the thick bread etc.

Lets all have a good week here. Gun day for me today. Long day of work ahead too.


----------



## AtomAnt

Wow, so I made a post earlier today but it never went up...

We are back on our blast and crushed it yesterday!  Loading legs and pump upper

Done in zig-zag fashion, 3 sets of each to failure
Front Squats (my girl did BB squats)
Leg Extensions
Seated Leg curls

Standing calves 1 set of 12-15 and 1 DC style RP set
Adductors and abductors 2 sets of 12-15

Superset
Machine Lat pulldowns 2 sets of 15-20 with partials
Pec Deck 2 sets of 15-20 with drop sets

Superset
Low Machine Rows 2 sets of 15-20 with partials
Machine Laterals 2 sets of 15-20 with partials

Superset
Overhead Triceps Extension 2 sets of 15-20 with partials
Kettlebell curls 2 sets of 15-20 with partials

I went up 20lbs on my front squats and my girl did 205lbs for 6 reps on back squats.

She is looking pretty good...


----------



## thebrick

Atom, she is not looking pretty good... she is looking damn good! Good work you guys! :headbang:

Just back in from a chest workout. Shook up the routine and it felt good. I stayed away from those presses that hurt my shoulder today.

Had a beautiful 40 year old woman that I have seen many times at the gym come up and told me today she is a 7-year cancer survivor. I had no idea. We traded war stories and she told me I looked great. Gotta love that at my age!!  LOL  This is the 4th person to tell me they have had cancer at the gym. I love survivor stories. Fuck cancer.


----------



## Phoe2006

Taking tonight off and getting my laundry done and fixing to go watch some football in a lil bit.

Had a rough day originally around 9am this morning we were told we were getting cut and replaced by another crew to give us a break and some time at home with the FAM for a couple weeks. Around noon got the bad news that they wanted 3 crews out here instead of just 2. Well low and behold we're staying and this job is gonna last a while(30 miles of pipe). Make a long story short I need a few beers to relax. I even called the wife and got her hopes up. I ordered 3 dozen roses and having em delivered to say I'm sorry.

Hopefully tomorrow's better
P


----------



## thebrick

Dang Phoe... sorry to hear that. How much time are we talking "a while"?

There's always those bad days. Count on tomorrow being better.


----------



## chaotichealth

What I would give for a job that long.  Do you get paid 24 hours a day to


----------



## Phoe2006

No don't get paid 24 hours a day between 12-15 and been on this job for I think 6 or 7 weeks. To put the icing in the cake just had a charge to my credit card in Minnesota. So yea that's completely not where I'm at so..... New card again. Was going go to watch the game never heard back from the guys that we were supposed to go watch it with. So fuck it I'm taking a shower and hoping tomorrow will bring a better day.


Plus per diem


----------



## Z28

Damm Phoe I'm in construction too. I give you alot of credit to work on those kind of jobs no matter how much the pay is its not enough.

Killed back today again slower and squeezing felt the back big time. I;m not concerned about strength but I was surprised to db row the 150s for a good slow 8 reps.

I ran into one of my old shooting instructors ( I shoot competitive action shooting) who wants to train with me in the afternoons. He is a former Army special forces guy, had his arm blown up in a raid in Afgan. His mental toughness is insane and does not know what quitting means. I have a feeling intensity will be taken to another level. I cant wait.

bb rows 5 sets
smith high rows
db dead stop rows
db pullovers
db shrugs
chest pad t bar row

go home for a steak and cream of rice


----------



## Sandpig

Great arm day yesterday. Pump was so intense I actually cut it short by two sets.

Not sure what I'm doing/taking to get these incredible pumps.

The contractions are so intense I'm getting pumped even on warm up sets.

Then  I proceeded ti have a miserable day at work. Worked so late, I had to stop at In N Out on the way home cause I was going to miss a meal.
Kept my cool and only had a Dbl Dbl and fry instead of the usual 4x4.


----------



## chaotichealth

Whole body. Gonna run 2500' of 7" pipe in about 4 hours.


----------



## thebrick

Moving slow this AM. Haven't been sleeping great lately. I can go to sleep but then I wake up about 2-2:30 am and its toss and turn the rest of the night. Took one of those ZQuill to sleep last night. It worked, but damn I feel foggy this morning.

Gonna hit back today. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Phoe2006

You and me both brother back/shoulders today as well. Need to let off some steam from a bad day yesterday. My wife keeps telling me I need to try zquil just keep forgetting to get some. I usually don't fall asleep before 11-12 at night and then get up between 5-5:30 so I definitely need to try something


----------



## thebrick

Usually the Zquil works well, but I had a beer last night with it and I think it was too much. At least I slept tho. Hope things work out fast for you brother.


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> My wife keeps telling me I need to try zquil just keep forgetting to get some. I usually don't fall asleep before 11-12 at night and then get up between 5-5:30 so I definitely need to try something




You ever try Melatonin bro? I take 10mg half hour before i wanna be sleeping and it knocks me out pretty good. I have sleep troubles too, hate it. But melatonin helps me out a lot and im not groggy in the morning after taking it. Cheap too, under $10 at the grocery store or pharmacy...


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea usually I take a prescription sleeping pill but I'm out


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is legs followed by step mill to squeeze out any last twinge of energy from the wheels.  Epsom salt baths afterwards are my new best friend after legs.  Recovery's been fantastic.


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit Phoe, sorry about yesterday... 

Brick... to add to your survivor stories.  My pop (grandfather) beat cancer twice... he had a persistent fucker in his system and it took two rounds to give it the KO.  He is still kicking, not doing as well now-a-days, but that is the course of life... he has lived a long fruitful life and his legacy will be left behind with his children and grandchildren. 

Last night we kicked ass! Upper body loading and lower body pump.  I'm like jello today. My bodyweight continues to creep higher and I still have ripped glutes and a solid 6 pack.  Not contest style, but hovering around 7%-7.5% body fat.

We are off tonight... a much needed rest day.  Instead of training we are going to our pre maritial counseling sessions... Wanna make sure we start off on the right foot


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> Whole body. Gonna run 2500' of 7" pipe in about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16941


Dude, I train five days per week,  and you go and post that on one of my two off days


----------



## chaotichealth

Well it's the only work out I get for yesterday a d today.  Yesterday we did 4500'  at the shope 4 am and home after 1800 hours.   No time


----------



## thebrick

Matt, I think I am going to try the melatonin again. I do remember it gives me some crazy-ass dreams.

Atom, I'll take all those survivor stories I can get. It gives me strength about my future.

Had a good back session today. Started out a bit slow but once I warmed up the caffeine did the job and finished strong. Walked out with my back feeling swole. 

Came home and pounded a protein shake. Just bought this blender @ Amazon and I love it. Pretty well built and simple. Switch with 'on' and 'pulse'. I like simple and easy to clean.


----------



## Sandpig

Yo Brick, GABA works well too.


----------



## Old Man River

A margarita machine! Keep blending! OMR


----------



## Z28

Brick I had the same blender for awhile the glass pitcher is great and works really well. I since moved to a blentec and this thing is awesome.

the best thing I found for a good nights sleep or should I say decent nights sleep is taking a little nap in the afternoon for some reason i sleep better at night on those days.

glutes hams and calves today went great got into it well.
lying leg curl 7 sets
stiff leg dead 5 sets
db lunges 4 sets
glute hypers 3 sets
standing calf raise 8 sets
seated calf raise 4 sets

day off tomorrow to get some early am cardio in. i love it, it lets me eat more stay leaner be more hungry and keeps my BP down I would never not do it. Way to many benefits


----------



## chaotichealth

it's upsetting I like training 6 days a week.  But with the job I can't.  I like doing every part 3 times a week.  But I'm falling short.  But I want the money to.


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> *it's upsetting *I like training 6 days a week.  But with the job I can't.  I like doing every part 3 times a week.  But I'm falling short.  But I want the money to.



Chill dude. Make the money while you can.

Life comes first.

I'm actually a little beat from work and was thinking of taking today off even though yesterday was a scheduled day off.

But I don't see a let up the rest of the week so I'm gonna go. There won't be any set extenders today.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Matt, I think I am going to try the melatonin again. I do remember it gives me some crazy-ass dreams.
> 
> Atom, I'll take all those survivor stories I can get. It gives me strength about my future.
> 
> Had a good back session today. Started out a bit slow but once I warmed up the caffeine did the job and finished strong. Walked out with my back feeling swole.
> 
> Came home and pounded a protein shake. Just bought this blender @ Amazon and I love it. Pretty well built and simple. Switch with 'on' and 'pulse'. I like simple and easy to clean.



Brick, I take melatonin once in a while.  It seems to work for me the first time I take it, not like something that has to build in my system.  It does make me sleep very good.

I used to take Zinc-magnesium-B6 before bed but that gave me some very vivid dreams.  

As sandpig said, GABA is great.  I have also used True Nutrition's sleep aid, great product right there. 

My hunger has been through the roof lately... I know I had my kcals around 5,000, but I know i have been exceeding that by a long shot.  I eat close to 1,500 kcals in the middle of the night (2 feedings 12:30 and 2:30-3:00)... and my post w/o meal is more than some females eat in a whole day! 

I bet if i wanted to cut right now, it would be ridiculously easy as my metabolism is so used to this amount of food, if I cut it to 2,500kcals I would be stage ready in 6 weeks.


----------



## thebrick

I forgot about TN's sleep aid. I have used it before and it worked pretty well. Think I'll give the melatonin a shot first. I have tried GABA and I was not too crazy about it as it made me feel weird. Maybe I didn't dose it right.

Gonna take the day off. After my marathon back session yesterday and chest the day before, I think I need it. Seems my recuperation times have slowed a bit at my age. I can tell a difference from even 10 years ago. Maybe its in my head. 

Work has me stressed out. Budget cuts in healthcare these days is less money in my pocket and I am tired of the "faster and cheaper" thinking they all have now.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> I forgot about TN's sleep aid. I have used it before and it worked pretty well. Think I'll give the melatonin a shot first. I have tried GABA and I was not too crazy about it as it made me feel weird. Maybe I didn't dose it right.
> 
> Gonna take the day off. After my marathon back session yesterday and chest the day before, I think I need it. Seems my recuperation times have slowed a bit at my age. I can tell a difference from even 10 years ago. Maybe its in my head.
> 
> Work has me stressed out. Budget cuts in healthcare these days is less money in my pocket and I am tired of the "faster and cheaper" thinking they all have now.



Brick, I read the back of a bottle of GABA wrong and instead of taking .5g, I took 5g.  I passed out before I could make it my bedlol

I work in contracts and we have to have all of our obligations done by this Friday by midnight... I've been working late every night.  Getting it done.  I bust my ass at work just like I do in the gym.  Nothing half ass.  

Tonight we will be crushing some muscle rounds! Muscle round days are of favorites.  We both leave the gym looking like we just crawled from a grave.


----------



## Sandpig

Chest and Gastrocs yesterday

Decline x4
HS Incline x4
Flat fly x4
Crossover x3
Pullover x1

One leg calf x4 followed by a BW burnout set
Seated calf x5

Up to 275 on declines. Not going to say it's a personal best but I'm sure it's got to be close. Remember I'm old, I can't remember everything.


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs legs and some more legs. 

I remember when I hated keg days.  But I'm not saying I love or like them now.  But there not quite as bad


----------



## thebrick

Slept good last night. No sleep aids either. I think I was at that point of just being really tired doing without good sleep the past few. Feeling good now. A morning coffee, get some work done and shoulders and traps after lunch. Gonna hit that one well caffeinated    Not going to stress about my job either. Those pencil pushers can kiss my butt. I gotta a good life to live.

Chaotic... the only time I have lost my cookies was on a good leg day out in the gym parking lot. Good memories :headbang:

Let's have a great Thursday guys!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning all.  Training partner almost puked two days ago during legs.  He was green around the gills, but he got through it.  I admit, I was stepping it up a notch and he was really feeling it.  I have shoulders/triceps and traps tonight.  Going to be a fun workout, intensity through the roof.
Guy I know from the place came over after I finished my work set on leg extensions and said "Hey man, you know why I like you?...Cause I can hear you screaming over top of everything else in here!"  LOL  I said "Thanks!"  He knows if he asks me for a spot, he's going to work...


----------



## AtomAnt

muscle rounds last night did not disappoint one bit.  Here was the order we tackled our exercises

Hack squats
Leg Curls
Leg Extensions
Donkey calves
Seated cable chest press
Free Motion shoulder press
Wide grip lat pulldowns
Seated machine rows
Spider curls
Seated cable skullcrushers


----------



## thebrick

Hit the delts and traps good this afternoon... Sometimes i really like training solo. Nothing to slow me down and I didn't today. Didn't need a spot either because I was going for the burn. Just me and sweat and the Stone Roses on the pod. Was anyone else at the gym? If they were, I didn't see them. Good one


----------



## Phoe2006

Well arms today. FYI I forgot how much I hate people wtf just get the fuck outta my damn way mofo's


----------



## MattG

Arms for me tonight too, and some traps. I had the magical moment of the new cycle tonight when you pick up the bar and everything feels lighter. Was able to do 12-14 reps with the same weight i was using for 8-10 last week, on just about every exercise. Love it. Its grow time now :headbang:


----------



## Old Man River

Playa, Hater Phoe! Increase the dose ! Take it out on the weights! Later, OMR


----------



## Z28

Had a dark cloud over me all day. I'm from NY and I was there on 9/11 and lived the aftermath as well. I fell this way every year without fail. I feel to many people forget about this day and how it changed everyones lives for the worse. They should replay those planes crashing everyday to remind alot of people. 

I had to train today I do every year and I probably push more than most days. i feel I have to in a stupid way. I'm still here doing what I want while over 3000 are not. Why should I let up, who the hell am I to do that.

Trained arms, went awesome. Didnt go lighter either I went heavy as shit. I know I was grunting pretty loud at points but I didnt give a fuck. I was pumped.

Hug your family members tonight and everynight men we are the fortunate ones. Be safe and beat the fuck out of a  terrorist every chance you get


----------



## Sandpig

Back yesterday

CG Pulldowns
Flat pullovers
Machine row
Smith CG Rows

BB Uprights
Cable rear flys

Shrugs on Calf machine
Barbell shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Love CG pulldowns Sandpig. Been doing those for years. Always feel em in my lats good.

Gonna hit some wheels today.

Its Friday brothers!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts and tris last night, all weights up, progressing nicely 
Tonight is back then 2 well deserved days off.  Tomorrow, I may do a massive refeed day of over 12-15,000 kCal.  If so, I can log the damage.  If I do it, I'll post everything I eat tomorrow in the other 'what are you eating' thread - pics possibly.


----------



## chaotichealth

Back attack today.  Gonna kill it.


----------



## thebrick

Grim, I'd like to see that 12K diet over there if you can. Been a lot more focused on how much i eat these days to help my training.

Back is my favorite Chaotic.


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## thebrick

Very nice thickness and back width Chaotic! Looking great!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Grim, I'd like to see that 12K diet over there if you can. Been a lot more focused on how much i eat these days to help my training.
> 
> Back is my favorite Chaotic.



Hey brother, this is a LOT of junk food and no strict eating clean - not sure if that's what you're interested in.  Most days, I"m at over 7k of clean food, I'd be happy to post that up.

With the 12kCal days, I can tolerate these days without bloating, sickness, etc., I feel I need them to keep my system solid and my muscles full.  I find most people can't even get all that food down, that's where I'm different than most I guess.  This is 'off season' for me as I'm trying to gain right now, and even though most days are 99% clean food, weighed, etc., this is a day to supercharge my system.  Sure, it's not for everyone, but it can help sometimes and you feel like you could lift a house by the end of the day you're so full of carbs, fats, protein and water, you just swell solidly!


----------



## chaotichealth

It's definitely not an everyday diet. But it does help.  They say you should always have a cheat day.  So why not go all out


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> It's definitely not an everyday diet. But it does help.  They say you should always have a cheat day.  So why not go all out


That's it brother!


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, I'd like to see that clean 7k day laid out
12k, I'm f'n jealous


----------



## Phoe2006

No gym tonight. Who's got the weekend off.....? This guy. Time to relax and enjoy family time that's what I do all this for. Gym tomorrow.


----------



## Z28

damm Grim 7000 of clean food is a ton!! I have the appetite but I would just be putting on fat at hat rate.

How is your digestion? Your metabolism must be crazy high. How much do you weigh?

Legs today was awesome. No squats on the menu this month but lots of high rep peg presses with various stances, that along with extension which I dont do often had my legs on fire.

5 guys on the menu later for some family time out

Have a good one men


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> No gym tonight. Who's got the weekend off.....? This guy. Time to relax and enjoy family time that's what I do all this for. Gym tomorrow.



Working tomorrow
Not sure if that's good or bad


----------



## chaotichealth

anytime you get to work is always good man.  At least you not unemployed on welfare and starving.   Or can buy gear and supplements


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> Working tomorrow
> Not sure if that's good or bad


Its always good brother. I just so happened to not have an entire weekend off in 5-6 weeks. I always work Saturdays, sometimes we get off earlier than normal but still gotta show up bright an early. The pipeline never sleeps


----------



## MattG

Damn good chest, back and delt night. Strength up, and def aggression too. Didnt wanna stop, even threw some tri sets in at the end when id normally wrap things up. Feelin prime. Have a good rest of your friday and an even better saturday broskis :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Z28 said:


> damm Grim 7000 of clean food is a ton!! I have the appetite but I would just be putting on fat at hat rate.
> 
> How is your digestion? Your metabolism must be crazy high. How much do you weigh?
> 
> Legs today was awesome. No squats on the menu this month but lots of high rep peg presses with various stances, that along with extension which I dont do often had my legs on fire.
> 
> 5 guys on the menu later for some family time out
> 
> Have a good one men



It doesn't seem too much food to me, but maybe I'm just used to it.
Digestion is good, I don't have elimination issues or anything like that.  My metabolism is stupid high, I'm actually thinking of backing the calories down because in my case, the more I eat, I'll actually stop adding significant weight on the scale.  My weight fluctuates so much because of fluid and energy expenditure, it could go as low as 211 to as high as 220 in the same day easily.  I'm 5'8" and I'm lean.  Thanks to small joints and waist and very large and deep rib cage, people are surprised I only weigh that much.    I'm looking to put another solid 10-15 lbs over the next year onto my frame, that's totally doable.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Grim, I'd like to see that clean 7k day laid out
> 12k, I'm f'n jealous



Here's a sample training day, not breaking all the macros out, but I log everything using software and it's accurate.

2 cups egg whites
2 servings cream of rice
2 tbsp sugar free hershey's syrup
2 slices ezekiel bread
2 tbsp blackberry preserves
________________________________

7 ounces chicken, beef or fish
140 gm whole wheat pasta
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp flax oil
1 serving almonds or natural peanut butter

_______________________________

Same as above

_________________________________
pre pre workout

8 ounces chicken or fish
140 gm whole wheat pasta
1/2 serving ON serious mass (25gm protein 125 gm carbs)
1 cup pineapple in juice

____________________________________

pre workout

4 scoops cytocarb
2 scoops whey isolate *optional

_____________________________________
PWO
2 cups egg whites
1 scoop karbolyn
20oz gatorade
_____________________________________
8 ounces ground beef or turkey
3 ounces onion cooked in 1 tbsp coconut oil
2 cups white rice
2 tbsp flax oil
1 serving almonds
________________________________________

I'll have some late nite dessert sometimes, 1 1/2 cups ice cream
6 cookies smashed in there with hot fudge.


----------



## Sandpig

Wow, I wonder how many Kcals I eat cause on my high carb days, I'm eating almost as much.

You definitely eat more protein than I do. I used to eat more but Jay convinced me I didn't need so much . And seeing protein is always the much expensive item in the meal, it helps save a little money.

I know for  a fact he is maintaining his 270 lbs right now only eating about 35 gms per meal.


----------



## thebrick

thanks for posting Grim! I am getting some good ideas looking at that.

I used the Weider confusion principle yesterday. Thought I was going to hit the wheels, walked into the gym and trained arms instead. LOL!  Wheels today!


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest going super heavy low reps. Not doing one over 4. Then legs


I have to edit this.  I lied. I wasn't gonna but once my pumps kicked in I just couldn't stop. I did

Super set
Flat and inclined

Cable flys pulling down, up, and flat I didnt count reps but at least 10 each.  Im gonna go until total failure fuck it.  Btw I think I took to much dmaa in my nano viper took 2 scoops of that to. Fucking A. 

   Two top it off been trying to get the wife to give me a blow job for two fucking days now.  I askes her if I need to get one down town and she didn't reply


----------



## Z28

The Grim Repper said:


> It doesn't seem too much food to me, but maybe I'm just used to it.
> Digestion is good, I don't have elimination issues or anything like that.  My metabolism is stupid high, I'm actually thinking of backing the calories down because in my case, the more I eat, I'll actually stop adding significant weight on the scale.  My weight fluctuates so much because of fluid and energy expenditure, it could go as low as 211 to as high as 220 in the same day easily.  I'm 5'8" and I'm lean.  Thanks to small joints and waist and very large and deep rib cage, people are surprised I only weigh that much.    I'm looking to put another solid 10-15 lbs over the next year onto my frame, that's totally doable.


Thats funny I have the same issue with the fluctuations in a day and we are similar in weight but Im 5'11. Same thing as far as what im doing that day for work, if im sweating and moving alot I can drop 10lb in a day if not it will stay. My weeight also goes up roughly 6-10lb from am to before bed. alot of that has to do with water intake I believe. I also look a bit heavier than I am especially to those that dont train they think Im 50lb heavier lol I wish! 
We also have a similar diet on my high carb days anyway, but I dont take in that much fat.
You will easily put on 10-15+lb with that much food and great training.


----------



## Z28

chaotichealth said:


> Chest going super heavy low reps. Not doing one over 4. Then legs
> 
> 
> I have to edit this.  I lied. I wasn't gonna but once my pumps kicked in I just couldn't stop. I did
> 
> Super set
> Flat and inclined
> 
> Cable flys pulling down, up, and flat I didnt count reps but at least 10 each.  Im gonna go until total failure fuck it.  Btw I think I took to much dmaa in my nano viper took 2 scoops of that to. Fucking A.
> 
> Two top it off been trying to get the wife to give me a blow job for two fucking days now.  I askes her if I need to get one down town and she didn't reply


LOL damm wives! Going through that now as I upped the test. I dont wanna hear Im too tired from her after her 12hr shift, just lay there I dont care. She dont get it there is no stopping it!
I said dont be suprised if I start going other places ( i never will though Im a puss)so you can sleep more! no response......

After my 5 guys meal last night training went awesome energy,intensity and strength through the roof.
My normal when I go there is 3 double cheese and 2 lg fry came home and had 4 pan sized krusteaz pancakes with Aunt Jermiama it was good

have a good weekend guys


----------



## chaotichealth

Lol I said the same thing


----------



## d2r2ddd

Been a long time since I last train on a Sunday. It's 8.30am here and gym is near empty 

PRRS Power week(4-6 reps)
Chest:-
Low decline DBP
incline BP
Flyes

Shoulders:-
Push press
High pull
Side lateral


----------



## Sandpig

Hams and delts today

Lying curls
Smith RDL's
GHR

One arm inc. Lateral
Leaning one arm lateral

Ez front raise
Standing military

I ended up doing seven sets of the militaries.  Wasn't planning on it but the pump and vascularity were  through the roof
I remember Vince Gironda used to say "work a muscle till you lose your pump".
Well I just kept going.  Didn't lose my pump but I figured that was enough


----------



## chaotichealth

Z28 said:


> LOL damm wives! Going through that now as I upped the test. I dont wanna hear Im too tired from her after her 12hr shift, just lay there I dont care. She dont get it there is no stopping it!
> I said dont be suprised if I start going other places ( i never will though Im a puss)so you can sleep more! no response......
> 
> After my 5 guys meal last night training went awesome energy,intensity and strength through the roof.
> My normal when I go there is 3 double cheese and 2 lg fry came home and had 4 pan sized krusteaz pancakes with Aunt Jermiama it was good
> 
> have a good weekend guys


My wife don't work so her being tired from a 12 bour shift isn't an excuse.   She is just being stingy with the pussy.   Im luck to have sex 3-4 times a week


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> My wife don't work so her being tired from a 12 bour shift isn't an excuse.   She is just being stingy with the pussy.   Im luck to have sex 3-4 times a week



Three or four times a week? Boy those were the days.

Wait till your wife hits menopause. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Three or four times a week? Boy those were the days.
> 
> Wait till your wife hits menopause. :banghead::banghead::banghead:



Shit, even just wait till you have a kid. Ive been battling the infrequent banging problem for the past 2 years now. Im a very honest person and have never cheated on a woman in my life, but trust me this shit will make a man do what he's gotta do. Id have a real hard time turning some other pussy down at this point.lol

Anyways, wheels tonight with some forearms. Prob throw some extra sets for arms in the end to. Have a good one bros!


----------



## thebrick

menopause... oh shit, don't get me started. She still the one for me though. Not like the old days... and I want her to stay on the higher dose patch :love1: but she wants to change to a lower dose. She's a little nervous about sides down the road.

Gonna take the day off and chill. We got out for sushi last night and walked around the nite-life area downtown. I think I smoked a couple packs just smelling the second hand smoke from all the bar hoppers on the street.


----------



## chaotichealth

Oh we have a 10 year old.  It's my youngest.  I have two more that live in N.C. with my ex wife.   Btw she is for sale just taks over payments


----------



## chaotichealth

Monday moening lega amd it's peaceful.   Every one is on the other side of the gym


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterdays leg workout. I was dragging ass going in. Lately I've been getting really tire late in the afternoon and after working Saturday, I conked out and was still feeling it in the morning.

Seated calf raise x5
Calves on Hack x4
calves on LP x4

HS extensions x4
LP x5
Sissyx3
Leverage Squat x2

Was planning on doing 4 or 5 sets of the squats but that's all I had. in me.


----------



## chaotichealth

Calves on hack??


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> Calves on hack??


Hack squat machine


----------



## chaotichealth

Yea we don't have one of then.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Prrs power week(4-6reps)
Back / Biceps:-
Pulldown
Rack Deadlift
DB Deadstop rows
Seated cable

Incline DB curl
DB curl
Pinwheel curl


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is chest and biceps.  Heavy, hard and brief.

Incline BB press
Hammer iso bench/wide bench press.
Incline flyes
Cable crossovers

Incline DB curls
BB curls
Machine curls


----------



## thebrick

Planning on a chest workout after lunch. All revved up and ready to roll after a day off yesterday and the way my job is going today.... I may throw the weights instead of lifting them. I need the gym bad today.


----------



## AtomAnt

Still kicking ass here... Training heavy legs yesterday with pump sets for upper body.  Doing the reverse today...

My girl is making some awesome progress.  I could not be more proud of her.  Her hard work is showing big time....


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Hack squat machine


Yep


chaotichealth said:


> Yea we don't have one of then.


Well my gym doesn't have a standing calf machine do you gotta improvise


----------



## chaotichealth

We have a seated calf and I also use smith and leg press doe that


----------



## Z28

Sandpig said:


> Yep
> 
> Well my gym doesn't have a standing calf machine do you gotta improvise


Im pretty sure you use this also but I use that bodymaster 300 squat for the standing calf raise stuff. I have never tried the hack though Ill try it next time

5 training days in a row, I usually dont do that but I felt good and powered through all good sessions.
glutes/hams/calves today
lying leg curls 8 sets
bb stiff leg 5 sets
db lunge 4 sets
glute hypers 3 sets
standing calf raise 8 sets
seated calf raise 3 sets

Going to take 2 days off in a row to rest up hope I can get through it without training!


----------



## Phoe2006

Yep today finally realized how bad my shoulder actually is when I could barely bench 315 3 times quite an eye opener. Gonna have to run some PEPs and try and get this shoulder back up to where it needs to be

Chest today and it was horrible


----------



## chaotichealth

After max sent me the peps I think it is goint to be part of my normal supplements.   I just have to try different combos to see what I like the best


----------



## Sandpig

Oh yea guys, I use every other calf apparatus available
I really like a selectorized machine we have by Life Fitness but I love to mix things up


----------



## Sandpig

Arm workout yesterday was awesome. Alternated Tri and bi exercises again. I really like this. Arms were so pumped by the end, they didn't even look like they were mine.

Smith Reverse grip Bench x4 (by far my favorite tri exercise)
DB Curl x4

Straight bar pushdown x4
HS preacher x4

Larry Scott extensions x4
HS selectorized curl x3


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, hate to hear that shoulder is not cooperating. Maybe switch to dumbbells for a while? Shoulders can be a bitch and this may take some time

Had a really good chest workout yesterday. Bench, dumbbell presses, dumbbell flyes and cable cross-overs. I put my angst to good use. Had a great pump and burn going. Didn't want to stop.

Looking forward to back today. My favorite.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chest was great last night.  We'd been using the smith machine for two weeks for incline barbell pressing to mess with bar placement on the sternum/clavicle and tempo. Weight was rising nicely, but the smith's tendency to remove stabilizer activation compared to a free barbell had me worried we'd be losing strength and technique on the incline bb bench would suffer.  Guess I was wrong.  Went to the free barbell incline press and OWNED the weight.  ALL exercises added weight or reps, it was amazing, pump was incredible.
Tonight is legs and calves.  Going to switch out some exercises for variety, but it's still pedal to the metal going to failure and beyond if possible.
KILL IT.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe, did you try working with the rehab program?  Sounds like you may have been too eager to jump back into this and the shoulder is barking at you for it.


----------



## Phoe2006

You're probably right but in all actuality I wasn't even trying to go heavy. Maybe I need to completely back off on going anything close to being considered heavy for a while and really try rehabbing it for a while. I'm also gonna try and run some PEPs to see of I can't get it back to working order. Sometimes my ego gets the best of me


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Power Week(4-6reps)

Legs:-
Squat
Leg Press
RDL

Calves:-
Standing Calves


----------



## MattG

Wheels earlier plus forearms. Did some lunges for the first time in quite a while. I forgot how well those hit certain parts of your quads. Think im gonna start doin those every other leg day cause they just seem to really pump my legs in areas that squats, presses, and extensions dont...got a hellacious day tomorrow so doubt ill be able to train, so hopefully thursday get into some arms and traps. Hope the weeks treatin everybody good so far, gotta be goin better than mine.lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back today and turned into one of the best workouts I've had in a while. Training with one of the guys who's out here on the job with me. And walked out with my shirt soaking wet. Could've easily rang it out afterwards. 

MattG lunges are one of my favorite leg exercises that I love to hate. Love the feeling afterwards but hate doing em. Look at everybody's workout routine that has ginormous legs and more than likely you'll see lunges worked in there somewhere.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Did legs tonight and just plain out victimized the weights.  Not getting stupid, but man, adding some serious poundage week to week.  Gonna go soak in a bath now for a few, ahhhh.
Day off tomorrow, well deserved!
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> MattG lunges are one of my favorite leg exercises that I love to hate. Love the feeling afterwards but hate doing em.



Exactly how I feel.


----------



## chaotichealth

Sholders and back today.  Yesterday was an off day.  I had 1 or 2 to many watching monday night raw and didn't want to get out of the warm covers at 0330.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, you and I must be on the same wavelength because I had a great back workout yesterday too. I did my usual rack reads, t-bars, dumbbell rows. hammer rows, close grip pull downs and straight arm push downs. I was in there over an hour and never did lose my pump. Feeling the tightness in there this AM. Love it.

Not sure if I am training today. I'll see how I am feeling. Been trying to include more rest days for recoup and up my calories a bit. I'll do a good walk in the sun today for sure. Its my vitamin D fix. Its harder to stay lean with no GH but I am a happy gym rat anyway.


----------



## chaotichealth

I'm about to call it a day now.  But 8 have been at it for 80 minutes now and 5 minutes ago I just lost my pump.  All of the sudden I felt cold it pissed me off.

  My body is shaking I was gonna try to get it back but I think I will go eat and get ready fir work


----------



## thebrick

time to eat and grow, Chaotic


----------



## The Grim Repper

Enjoying the day after a leg workout water drop and tightness.  Increased vascularity in lower abs, chest, glutes popping and quads solid, worked feeling and looking tight.  Love it.
Just an FYG - For Your Grim-formation...If you're not taking an electrolyte supplement (not Gatorade, an actual electrolyte supplement) before and after your workouts, you're missing out.  It helps performance, recovery and keeps you from cramping up esp. if you're using any compounds that can induce back pumps, etc.  It's doing wonders for me and I feel it's a rather inexpensive but great addition to your arsenal.
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

What electrolyte shops do you use grim?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> What electrolyte shops do you use grim?



I'm using Trace's supp right now.  Really like it.  Just make sure you drink about 1 liter of water pre workout.  You should anyway to make sure you're hydrated, but with an electrolyte supplement to do its 'magic' you need that H20!

Electrolyte Stamina Tablets - Trace Minerals Research

I know some brothers here like yourself are doing back breaking work in the heat which this helps with and they're VEGAN for some other guys and gals I know here.


----------



## Phoe2006

Thanks are you actually using 6 tablets a day like the recommended dose


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Thanks are you actually using 6 tablets a day like the recommended dose



Yep, I do two in the morning with about a liter of water with lemon to rehydrate and get my system more alkaline.  Then two pre workout and two after working out liter of water with each plus whatever food I'm downing PWO.


----------



## Sandpig

Wonderful chest and gastrocs workout today
I've come to 5 he conclusion that my calves may have actually been growing on Phil's routine,  so I am going to do one or two all out straight sets for calves every workout. So five days each week.  Everything else will be volume for now anyway

Calf press x1
Seated calf x1

Inc barbell x4
Machine fly x4
HS decline x4
Dip x4
 Pump was awesome.  Thought about doing some pullovers but if was time to get my ass to work.

FYI here is the new Cutler Nutrition Smart Shakes


----------



## Sandpig

Don't know why the pic came out twice


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Wonderful chest and gastrocs workout today
> I've come to 5 he conclusion that my calves may have actually been growing on Phil's routine,  so I am going to do one or two all out straight sets for calves every workout. So five days each week.  Everything else will be volume for now anyway
> 
> Calf press x1
> Seated calf x1
> 
> Inc barbell x4
> Machine fly x4
> HS decline x4
> Dip x4
> Pump was awesome.  Thought about doing some pullovers but if was time to get my ass to work.
> 
> FYI here is the new Cutler Nutrition Smart Shakes
> View attachment 17112



What are the details on Phil's workout in case I missed them (i.e. I missed them! LOL).

SmartShaker looks pretty slick BTW.


----------



## Phoe2006

U should get a few and hand em out to your brothers on the board


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> What are the details on Phil's workout in case I missed them (i.e. I missed them! LOL).
> 
> SmartShaker looks pretty slick BTW.


I never got the whole thing laid out for me.
My interpretation was three exercise per body part for one set each in a different rep range.
Whole body done over two days then a day off and repeat. 
Each BP gets hit 5 times over 2 weeks. 
So IN A Nutshell It's LoW volume. High frequency


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> U should get a dew and hand em out to your brothers on the board


I may not be able to get them right away but eventually I'll be able to.
I had a bunch of the original ones.


----------



## chaotichealth

Sandpig said:


> I never got the whole thing laid out for me.
> My interpretation was three exercise per body part for one set each in a different rep range.
> Whole body done over two days then a day off and repeat.
> Each BP gets hit 5 times over 2 weeks.
> So IN A Nutshell It's LoW volume. High frequency


It depends for me.  I haven't been on a deep water job it a year  changes companies twice. But when I do go I do Arnolds old work out.  When werr not working we have a lot of time on our hands.  We need something to do.  His old workout is time consuming but worth it.  When im not on deep water.  I dont have as much time on my hands so I do 2-3 hours on 2 body parts 5 days a week


----------



## Sandpig

2-3 hour workouts?

Yea maybe when I retire.


----------



## chaotichealth

I wake up early now.  I get up at 0330 and at the gym by 0420 start work around 0800  I figure I would rather workout while the family is sleeping then miss family time


----------



## Sandpig

The Olympia is here! It's like Christmas time for bodybuilders. Especially anyone that can make it here.

Gonna smash back today then go make some $$. After that, I'll be meeting Larry to help get shit together for the Expo.

Depending on how I feel after that I may go to the Meet The Olympians.


----------



## chaotichealth

I'll be watching it. Bb is gonna stream it. Enjoy bro wish I could be there


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to dinner with the wife on Saturday - early though - so I should be able to catch the show that evening.  NBC sports is broadcasting Saturday's events if I'm not mistaken.  woohoo! the O. on TV!
First time in 25 years or so.


----------



## thebrick

I wish I could be there too. Day off yesterday did me good. My back still has soreness from Tuesday. Increased the volume some. Gonna hit some shoulders and traps today. I'll try increasing volume today too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Sandpig said:


> I never got the whole thing laid out for me.
> My interpretation was three exercise per body part for one set each in a different rep range.
> Whole body done over two days then a day off and repeat.
> Each BP gets hit 5 times over 2 weeks.
> So IN A Nutshell It's LoW volume. High frequency



SP, sorry... which Phil? hernon? 

Prrs Power Week(4-6 reps)

Chest:-
DB Press
Incl DB Press
Incl Flyes

Triceps:-
Smith CGBP
DB Overhead Ext


----------



## Phoe2006

Yes Hernon


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> SP, sorry... which Phil? hernon?
> 
> Prrs Power Week(4-6 reps)
> 
> Chest:-
> DB Press
> Incl DB Press
> Incl Flyes
> 
> Triceps:-
> Smith CGBP
> DB Overhead Ext


Yes


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> Going to dinner with the wife on Saturday - early though - so I should be able to catch the show that evening.  NBC sports is broadcasting Saturday's events if I'm not mistaken.  woohoo! the O. on TV!
> First time in 25 years or so.


Not till October


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Not till October



Yeah, my post was kind of two thoughts in one. Sry.  They're broadcasting in October but we'll all know the results by then.  I"m hoping to catch the stream on Saturday night.  Maybe - maybe not.  My wife and I have NO time to spend having a nice dinner with friends and she's more important to me than anyone holding the Sandow.


----------



## chaotichealth

As it should.   If you would like to catch it.  Set up a macro to record the stream when it comes on.  So you can watch it when you have the time.


----------



## The Grim Repper

chaotichealth said:


> *As it should*.   If you would like to catch it.  Set up a macro to record the stream when it comes on.  So you can watch it when you have the time.





I'm one of the luckiest guys in the world, she's amazing.


----------



## chaotichealth

My wife is a lucky women. She has an amazing husband.


----------



## MattG

Whats up fellas. Beautiful sunny day here in Ohio, nicest day in a week! Gonna get into some arms and traps here in a bit, ready for an upper body pump, been 5 days since i did anything other than legs. Man, those lunges i did made a biiiig difference! Quads and glutes are sore as hell, and i was only using 50lb dumbells on those. Even had to loosen my belt a notch more cause pants fit tighter now.lol. have a good one bros


----------



## AtomAnt

This week has been an awesome week of training thus far.  Last night was all muscle rounds with a focus on legs.  

Smith Squats
Leg extensions
Leg Curls
Calves
Plate Loaded chest press
Freemotion wide pulldowns
BB upright rows
Machine low rows
Cable hammer curls
Rope triceps extensions 

Very happy with myprogress thus far and am staying quite lean.  I really do get sick of eating at times.  And right now, I just want a shake... I don't want to chew my chicken lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> This week has been an awesome week of training thus far.  Last night was all muscle rounds with a focus on legs.
> 
> Smith Squats
> Leg extensions
> Leg Curls
> Calves
> Plate Loaded chest press
> Freemotion wide pulldowns
> BB upright rows
> Machine low rows
> Cable hammer curls
> Rope triceps extensions
> 
> Very happy with myprogress thus far and am staying quite lean.  I really do get sick of eating at times.  And right now, I just want a shake... I don't want to chew my chicken lol



Good to hear bro.  Seems this style of training has pumped you up mentally, you seem pretty stoked thus far.  BTW, your lady is coming along nicely, it's nice to have a knowledgeable 'coach' helping her out as well.
Not to 'lift' what you paid for in Fortitude, but how does the above workout for example flow overall?
G.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Good to hear bro.  Seems this style of training has pumped you up mentally, you seem pretty stoked thus far.  BTW, your lady is coming along nicely, it's nice to have a knowledgeable 'coach' helping her out as well.
> 
> Not to 'lift' what you paid for in Fortitude, but how does the above workout for example flow overall?
> 
> G.




Grim, the program has 4 days (but we added a fifth lol). Days 1 and 2 are loading and pump days. In day 1, you start with heavy sets for legs, fail in the 6-12 range depending on the exercise. You also do adductors and abductors using DC rest pause sets. Then you do high rep sets with continuous tension and intensity methods like drop sets, statics, forced reps, 21s, partials...etc. for all of your upper bodyparts. Day 2 is reversed, heavy upper, pump lower. 

Days 3 and 4 are muscle round days. These are the metabolically damaging portion but also have a good bit of mechanical tension and will induce a good bit of muscular damage. 

We added in an extra muscle round / pump day. 

This style touches on all avenues for hypertrophy and by using different styles on sequential days you stimulate the muscle differently and provide new activation patterns


----------



## Phoe2006

Well killed arms today and what is this I did 20 minutes of cardio today. I actually hired someone to help me with nutrition and was told to start doing cardio 4 X's a week for 20 minutes. I was covered in sweat by the end.


----------



## MattG

Hows the old cardio treatin ya bro? I know you like it about as much as i do


----------



## thebrick

Had a GREAT workout yesterday. Hit the shoulders and traps and upped my volume. Felt the strongest I have in a long time and was fairly pain-free after I warmed up. Warmed up with light laterals, then moved up to heavy laterals with drop sets to lighter weight and hi-reps to failure. Then on to smith machine presses with moderately heavy weight and hi-reps, then x-pulls on cable and front raises. Then it was time for shrugs and did 5 sets of heavy barbell shrugs after my warm-up set. Had some young guy ask me a couple weeks ago what I did for traps so it must be working  

Planning on a gun show later today.

Phoe, is the plan to up the cardio over time to longer sessions?

Its Friday brothers. Lets make it a good one.


----------



## chaotichealth

Woke up today and felt tired as hell.  So it's a day off.  But i did do a late nighf cardio session with the wife last night.  So you can say i did a workout.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brick that's what he's got me starting out at. Now I would assume so but my job is usually a big cardio session anyways. 

I did learn one valuable lesson do not mix preworkout and I neglected to read the label on the bcaa's I bought cuz they're energy too. Went to bed around 12:30-1


----------



## chaotichealth

What p.wo. did you mix?  I've mixed a few once or twice. When im at the bottom of the can


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Well killed arms today and what is this I did 20 minutes of cardio today. I actually hired someone to help me with nutrition and was told to start doing cardio 4 X's a week for 20 minutes. I was covered in sweat by the end.





MattG said:


> Hows the old cardio treatin ya bro? I know you like it about as much as i do



We can be TEAM NO CARDIO!


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> What p.wo. did you mix?  I've mixed a few once or twice. When im at the bottom of the can



I mix different ones all the time. But then again I train at 4 am so if I mix a "bad Batch" that has too many stimulants it's got plenty of time to wear off.

Even if I don't mix, I take double servings of anything I use anyway.

Only thing I really don't like is when I get too much Beta Alanine.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts and triceps were great last night.  Wasn't as aggressive as I've been as of late, weights felt heavy, but they moved.  Instead of a top set of overhead presses - a heavy 6-8, I used about 75% of that (which was my heavy 8 rep set a couple weeks back) for a set of 12 solid ones.  Hey, that's progress man - a LOT of it.  So that rep range got CRUSHED. 
Was craving seated Hammer Strength Dips at the end of my workout and what was my 6 rep set two months ago (haven't touched em since) was a solid set of 12 which I killed.  I love this shit.  Tonight is back, going to kill it tonight - then two days of nice rest, recuperation and eating!  Have a wonderful Friday brothers and sisters.
Grim


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> What p.wo. did you mix?  I've mixed a few once or twice. When im at the bottom of the can





Sandpig said:


> I mix different ones all the time. But then again I train at 4 am so if I mix a "bad Batch" that has too many stimulants it's got plenty of time to wear off.
> 
> Even if I don't mix, I take double servings of anything I use anyway.
> 
> Only thing I really don't like is when I get too much Beta Alanine.


So the problem is I took my regular 3-4 scoops of c-4 then I started sipping on my intra workout mix. After a few exercises I'm feeling like I did entirely too much blow or something else. Needless to say I'm wired to the gil. I look up my Amino's and come to find out its got caffeine in it as well. But that's just a portion of my mix.


----------



## chaotichealth

Should of jumped in the pool and did some laps.  That would help burn it off


----------



## Phoe2006

Nope I can definitely tell that zquil will quickly become my new bff or atleast til I start taking xanax again when I run tren


----------



## chaotichealth

The only tren that kepe me up was bp's. And that wasn't the whole time.  But i didn't run high does.  I had tren f 1ml a week with test e 2 ml a week.   I do miss the tren though.  Next cycle im gonna do rich pannas advice. Test deca for 3 weeks then sust n tren 3 weeks and i will prob try something new in there just ti see how it works


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Nope I can definitely tell that zquil will quickly become my new bff or atleast til I start taking xanax again when I run tren



Seroquel works amazing for sleep troubles too. My wifes dr had her try those a while back but they didnt agree with her so now ill take just a half of one before bed if needed. Let me tell you, those things will knock you out big time. Can get a full nights sleep no problem, and they dont make you feel all downed out the next day like benzodiazepenes do. Seroquel isnt a narcotic either, but seems as strong as one...


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Nope I can definitely tell that zquil will quickly become my new bff or atleast til I start taking xanax again when I run tren



I've been using zquil... helps immensely!  But, I still get ravenous around 2:30Am and down the house.  This week, I ate 3 boxes of chex and two boxes of granola through the week as my mid-night meals... granola has 18 servings per box and 44g carbs per serving. Do the math on that lol 

Last night we had our upper dominant muscle round day.  Holy smokes... My body is so freaking sore it is unbelievable! But it is growing... slowly but surely...


----------



## swolesearcher

chaotichealth said:


> As it should.   If you would like to catch it.  Set up a macro to record the stream when it comes on.  So you can watch it when you have the time.



Hey bro I wanna record the streaming too but dunno which program to use. looked online but couldn`t find any free. is tha macro the right one to use?
thanks


----------



## chaotichealth

A macro is just a program on your computer you tell your computer where to click when you not hope.   Ill look it up when i get home


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs


----------



## Phoe2006

swolesearcher said:


> Hey bro I wanna record the streaming too but dunno which program to use. looked online but couldn`t find any free. is tha macro the right one to use?
> thanks





chaotichealth said:


> A macro is just a program on your computer you tell your computer where to click when you not hope.   Ill look it up when i get home


Here's another one 
1- http://www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-capture-streaming-video.html
2- [ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oPIxot2IAm4[/ame]
3- http://www.anvsoft.com/any-video-recorder.html
4- [ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bujch5SOYL4[/ame]
5- https://2acc1-downloads.phpnuke.org/en/c53868/vlc-media-player
6- http://www.codecguide.com


----------



## Phoe2006

I like the klite code the best its the easiest to navigate and use. There should be enough information for you to follow in the YouTube video to give u step by step directions on how to do it.


----------



## chaotichealth

Easy is ytd. YouTube downloader.    But i don't know if it would work on bb.com


----------



## chaotichealth

I have to say i read some place today for people like me it's hard to grow legs. Well they said to do half reps.  Find the 2 points were your rep is the hardest and keep it there.  Im doing that and this is the hardest i have ever pushed my legs so thank you to who ever said that. Im limping already after 3 sets


----------



## swolesearcher

Phoe2006 said:


> Here's another one
> 1- http://www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-capture-streaming-video.html
> 2- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oPIxot2IAm4
> 3- http://www.anvsoft.com/any-video-recorder.html
> 4- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bujch5SOYL4
> 5- https://2acc1-downloads.phpnuke.org/en/c53868/vlc-media-player
> 6- http://www.codecguide.com


Thanks bro. Much appreciated. I downloaded any video recorder and it works. Simple and useful. Good shit brutha 


Phoe2006 said:


> Here's another one
> 1- http://www.movavi.com/support/how-to/how-to-capture-streaming-video.html
> 2- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oPIxot2IAm4
> 3- http://www.anvsoft.com/any-video-recorder.html
> 4- http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bujch5SOYL4
> 5- https://2acc1-downloads.phpnuke.org/en/c53868/vlc-media-player
> 6- http://www.codecguide.com


----------



## Phoe2006

Your welcome


----------



## d2r2ddd

Prrs Power week(4-6reps)

Back:-
Yates row
Reverse grip Pulldown
Hammer Pulldown
Hammer Rows


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed legs today. And on top of that still did my 20 minutes of cardio


----------



## The Grim Repper

Back was tonight and a little bicep pump work afterwards just for fun.  Was funny to spend a few talking to some young kids tonight.  They asked me and my partner about deadlifting after we'd set up a barbell on the floor in front of one of the power racks.  I explained about staying tight and keeping the bar in contact up and down the legs.  "Those come later...when we're nice and tired," my training partner said somewhat unhappily as he proceeded to deadlift the weight from the floor straight into starting position for barbell rows.  They were a bit taken back. Guess it looked like deadlift weight to them.   Feeling great, just had my last meal, followed by a handful of sour patch kids, (damn, I love those PWO) and it's off to bed peeps!
Grim


----------



## chaotichealth

Traps and delts at the gym. 

Whole body helping a friend move.
    Yes I do have muscles and yes I will help you move for free.  If you are mentality challenged.


----------



## MattG

Chest, delts and back today. Followed by a relaxing trip fishing with the pops here in an hour. Hope he has some input on the test i got him from dnp. He's been on 100wk test for trt and wanted to kick it up a notch but starting out slow. I told him just to do 500wk and get it over with, tryin to get the old boy jacked


----------



## Phoe2006

Ha-ha that's awesome about the pops and getting jacked lol.

Off day for me but I might go in and do 30-60 minutes of cardio and instead of cheat meal or cheat day I think I'll have a few beers and watch the game tonight. Instead of beer I think I'll go with tequila or something else. 

College Football Saturday by far my favorite day for sports


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range week(8-15reps)

Chest:-
Gironda Dips
Neck press
Incline DBP
Cable Crossover

Triceps:-
Skull crusher
Overhead ext
Rope PD


----------



## MattG

Havin a great bday weekend. 3rd day in a row at the gym, 4th tomorrow and start the split over again a couple days early. Wheels and forearms today, really happy with the progression of my quads on this new cycle. Using npp for the first time ever and loving the way its helping out my knees and other joints. As long as gyno stays away i think i found a new compound to use regularly in the future so really excited about that...hope everybody's weekend was a good one. Later brothers!


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Havin a great bday weekend. 3rd day in a row at the gym, 4th tomorrow and start the split over again a couple days early. Wheels and forearms today, really happy with the progression of my quads on this new cycle. Using npp for the first time ever and loving the way its helping out my knees and other joints. As long as gyno stays away i think i found a new compound to use regularly in the future so really excited about that...hope everybody's weekend was a good one. Later brothers!


I'm curious Matt what are you running it at? I've always got my best gains off deca between 600-1000mgs/ wk. I was considering running npp at 600/wk


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest today stuck to high reps low weight


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> I'm curious Matt what are you running it at? I've always got my best gains off deca between 600-1000mgs/ wk. I was considering running npp at 600/wk



Just 100eod with 210 eod test. So 350wk npp, 740 test, and just started 400 mast e yesterday. Think i may bump the npp to 500 soon. Tren gives me gyno at 4 weeks, so if all is good here next wkend(will b 4 weeks on npp then) ill increase the dose some. Running caber and aromasin so hoping it will all work out ok...


----------



## thebrick

Took Saturday and Sunday off from the gym. Painted a bedroom instead. Fun?? Not!!! Gonna hit chest early tomorrow AM. I have an afternoon meeting Monday right during my normal training time. Looking forward to hitting the weights already.


----------



## chaotichealth

Couldn't make it to the gym today.  Had to run to winnie Tx to do a job


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chest biceps and some abs possibly tonight.


----------



## AtomAnt

Hope y'all had a great weekend! We enjoyed the nice weather and finally not having to paint lol Spent some time in the city and traveled to the country to visit a winery and tour the vineyard and take in some of the natural beauty... Wine fascinates me as it is such a complex process and slight variations can yield remarkable differences in the taste, body and aroma of a wine. I love learning about the grapes and the complexities that make wines what they are.

I never realized how much my girl was into bodybuilding... On Friday, she pulls up her computer and lays on the couch and starts watching the olympia... I am thinking, Oh she is just doing this for me, she really isn't interested. We fell asleep watching it... On Saturday, she was saying let's get home so we don't miss anything. So when she lays down and is watching it, I asked her is she was really into this. She was like, yeah, it is weird, but I love it. Ever since seeing you compete it fascinates me... And the coolest thing is she knows most of the competitors and critiques and judges everyone lol

We trained on Sunday and crushed it! I videoed my girl's set of smith squats that she set a PR on... I don't want to post it openly for privacy though.

I am definitely growing. My back width has been a focus and is taking shape.


----------



## MattG

Hell yeah Atom, you look great bro!


----------



## thebrick

Atom, You do look thicker. Great job brother!! Keep doing what you are doing.

Hit chest this AM early. Took me a few extra minutes to warm up. Jumped on the treadmill for 10 to bring my core temp up, then on to chest. Pretty much matched my afternoon poundages which kinda surprised me. Turned out great and hit the tris for 5 sets of Hammer machine dips at the end. Sicko! And loving' it!


----------



## The Grim Repper

I have 6 hours until I hit the iron.  Thanks to Atom's rear double bicep and brick's play by play I'm foaming at the mouth to rip shit up tonight.  Hehehe...


----------



## AtomAnt

I kicked ass... 

[ame]http://youtu.be/X_uLne6DaPk[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd

wtf ... 40reps!!! my lung will burst into flame !! LOL!

PRRS-Rep Range Week(8-15reps)

Back:-
BB Row
PArtial Pulldown
Seated Cable
Hammer PD


----------



## turbobusa

Miss you guys here at big daddys spot. Grim i'll catch up soon and the rest of you guyssoon. Lots of trying imes the past6 weks but looks like some light headed my way . Want to catch up on things soon. Guys have a great week . Grim you ave new number?   Thx   T


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Miss you guys here at big daddys spot. Grim i'll catch up soon and the rest of you guyssoon. Lots of trying imes the past6 weks but looks like some light headed my way . Want to catch up on things soon. Guys have a great week . Grim you ave new number?   Thx   T



I'll try you tomorrow man, right now, dead tired.  Got a cold kicking in which made tonight's workout less than stellar, but it happens.


----------



## chaotichealth

Triceps andbupper back


----------



## Sandpig

Glad to see everyone's doing well. Atom you are lucky that your girl is into our cult! 

Been a while since I posted. I'll try to keep this as short as possible.

Thursday- helped set up the expo booth then ran over to the meet the Olympians for about twenty minutes. Wasn't going to go but there were so many friends I had to say high too.

Friday- Off from gym. Worked the expo all day then went to the prejudging. I was freakin exhausted. Hell the show started atmy bed time. Got to sleep around midnight or two hours before the time I usually wake.

Sat- woke up at four and went to train delts and calves. Workout went surprisingly well. Pumped the shit out of those delts to the point they hurt. Maybe did too much though.
After eating and showering, I was running late. Anyway got to expo with like 5 minutes to spare.
Worked all day and by the time we loaded up the stuff we didn't sell, it was 6:30. Finals start at 7 and I still had a half hour drive home to eat and change then another half hour drive to the Orleans. I decided not to go.

Sat down to watch finals on web. My wife said I lasted about 5 minutes and I was out.

Sunday- up around three and went to train quads. kept everything light. Decent workout.
Watched Patriots game then went to Jays to put the unsold stuff back in stock. Went to bed at normal time.

Mon- trained arms. 12 sets for tri's and 11 for bi's.

That's it. Now everything's back to normal.


----------



## Sandpig

Oh, I think I would have been better off skipping the gym Sat. morning. Think that's what did me in. I could've gotten a couple more hours sleep if I didn't go.


----------



## Phoe2006

Back yesterday and killed it
Diets going good been doing my 20 minutes of cardio a day as well


----------



## AtomAnt

d2r2ddd said:


> wtf ... 40reps!!! my lung will burst into flame !! LOL!



Did you see how I was breathing? My lungs were on fire and my vision went black when I racked it.... My legs were so full of blood and sore beat I collapsed and was laying on the ground for about 3 minutes



Sandpig said:


> Glad to see everyone's doing well. Atom you are lucky that your girl is into our cult!



I am very lucky indeed... Loves training AND follows bodybuilding?  :love1:


----------



## thebrick

First up... T! Brother!! good to see you here and things are looking better. Life has a habit of throwing "stuff" out way doesn't it? Its just freaking good to see you around!

Atom, damn and damn… that's all I can say. My hat is off to you brother. I would have needed a puke bucket ASAP  lol

Phoe, I am hitting back today. Good you hear you are on track.

Before I hit the gym, I am drinking my quadruple strength iced coffee. I'll be hitting the deadlift bar like some kind of crazed Tasmanian Devil from hell  :headbang:  I'll be telling 'em… Outta my way fuckers!


----------



## chaotichealth

I see people saying about drinking coffee and what not before the gym. Don't anyone use a pre workout anymore


----------



## AtomAnt

chaotichealth said:


> I see people saying about drinking coffee and what not before the gym. Don't anyone use a pre workout anymore



Buzzsaw from True Nutrition! I love that shit! 


Brick, KICK ASS MY MAN!!!!!!


----------



## thebrick

I've used Buzzsaw too and liked it. Just need to order more.


----------



## turbobusa

Hello bricks crew! Wow two days in a row ! Thanks Brick for the nice pm.
Big joisy W lets talk soon. AA damn  me being away resulted in you getting very noticbly thicker. You may want be to be mia all the time. Have not sent your pics in a bit and yes you have got thicker . Good work.  Where is my comrade IB? 
Got down in that sun and think he has sniz on the brain or the tater most the time. Ok i'll get in here all i can.Time to regain the 30lbs i lost the last month give or take. lol. New approach will include staying healthy... lol  all have great day and week/ weekend... T


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS-Rep Range Week(8-15reps)

Legs:-
Leg Curl
Leg Ext
Leg Press
Squat

Calves:-
Seated calves
Standing Calves


----------



## Phoe2006

Took tonight off. Had to cook and worked 14+. Its alright time for a day off anyways


----------



## MattG

Didnt get my guns and traps yesterday as planned, but did tonight and hit it good and hard. Tomorrow off then hopefully chest and back thursday...ill be thrilled with that, been a while since i had enough free time to lift 5 out of 7 days. Hope the weeks goin good for ya'll brothers.


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> I see people saying about drinking coffee and what not before the gym. Don't anyone use a pre workout anymore



So obviously I get the two Cutler products and some BPI's for free so that's mainly what I use now. 

I also get stuff from a friend who's a Gaspari rep and I get ton's of samples at the O, USA and LA Fit Expo so I use anything I get for free.

I used to go for the ones with the most stimulants. Now I like one that gives a great pump more than an energy boost. One thing I don't like is the ones that have an excess of Beta Alanine. I hate that "Itchy" feeling.

BTW, Gaspari has a new investor and they are not going under. Rich is still the majority owner too.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was...nothing!
I'm listening to my body and taking the rest of this week off and next week.  I"m on vacation next week with the family, and I am going to heal up, get rested and come back ready to hit it again.  I've been battering the iron HEAVY now for about 2 months and with age comes wisdom and you have to give the joints and CNS a break.  So, with the cold, general aches and usage pains I can certainly take a well-earned break to give my body a break.
In October, I'm meeting a bud to smash wheels at Bev's in Syosset, yeah baby!
Grim


----------



## MattG

I know the feeling Grim. I just did that a month ago bc i was mentally and physically becoming stagnant. Its so hard for me to do that, to take a full week off, bc i hate deflating so much...but its always for the best. Im always happy when i come back refreshed. And i always get a kickstart for growth after my full body recuperates. Relax, heal, and enjoy that vacation my man!


----------



## chaotichealth

I hate it when you do take the time off it's hard to get back into it.  Even 3 days off im like ugg.


----------



## thebrick

Listen to your body Grim. Smart man.

I hit the wheels today. Was feeling a bit depleted after an awesome back session yesterday and chest the day before. So I cut myself a little slack. I dead lifted off the floor yesterday. I have not done that it a while and it went damn good. Surprised myself. I'll recharge and hit shoulders and traps tomorrow


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS-Rep Range Week(8-15reps)

delts:-
Lateral swings
Overhead cable laterals
Nautilus rear Laterals
Plate front Raise

Biceps:-
Incl Curl
Nautilus Curl
Overhead Cable curl


----------



## Phoe2006

Fuck I killed arms today and my cardio afterwards. I'd say I got a pump in this 2xL sweatshirt. BTW the mt2 is working quite well thanks to maximpeptides generous giveaway a few months back


----------



## MattG

I was wondering about that bro, in the "what are u eating" thread your hand was almost chocolate brown in the one pic . Lookin damn big dude!


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> I was wondering about that bro, in the "what are u eating" thread your hand was almost chocolate brown in the one pic . Lookin damn big dude!


Funny thing is I'm on a pretty strict diet but I'm feeling fuller


----------



## Sandpig

Chest yesterday. Had a little xtra time since I didn't need to be in work as early as usual. So I ramped up the volume a bit.
Same today and it's back day.

Low cable cross overs x5
Machine incline x5
Incline DB press x5
HS dip x5

Pump was still there at the end. Could've kept going but I figured twenty sets was enough.

None of the sets were taking to failure except for a burnout at the end of the cross overs and machine inclines


----------



## chaotichealth

Biceps


----------



## thebrick

Damn Phoe, looking huge. Wish my arms were that big. The older i get, the more I shrink  lol

Hit shoulders and traps today. Good one. I think I am on a roll lately, feels good.

I'm gonna try this pre-workout drink. Ordered some today over at ProM. I'll give it a review. They have already shipped.


----------



## Phoe2006

As my avatar states everyone keeps saying I'm big but I feel small. Lol. Guess that's why someone told me that I was a "dysmorphic bastard" lol bro wish you'd post in here.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, I think we are all that way to an extent. We are always striving to get bigger and better.


----------



## chaotichealth

The day you started lifting serous is the day you became forever small.


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> D.....I'll give it a review.....



lookinf forward to the review :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Phoe, I think we are all that way to an extent. We are always striving to get bigger and better.



Of course. Sometimes I think there's something wrong with us too. 

Are we ever happy with the way we freakin look?

Even when I was winning the M4B contest I was constantly nit picking my self.

Does it ever end?


----------



## Sandpig

And yesterday was back, rear delts and traps

3 Super set of 
Stiff arm pulldowns and
Wide grip pulldowns

Took these to failure. I had a massive pump when I was finished. Could have quit here and been happy.

Parallel chins x4
Barbell rows x4
HS High row x4
Cable rear delts from overhead pulleys x5
HS seated shrug x4
smith rear shrug x4


----------



## chaotichealth

No gym today but i did do 30 minutes of cardio with the wife this morning.


----------



## Magnus82

Phoe2006 said:


> As my avatar states everyone keeps saying I'm big but I feel small. Lol. Guess that's why someone told me that I was a "dysmorphic bastard" lol bro wish you'd post in here.


Lol,  you are a dysmorphic bastard.  Takes one to know one.   I will start posting soon.   Closing on a house this month so it's a little hectic.  Plus my arms are way to small to be posting in here!


----------



## Phoe2006

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  you are a dysmorphic bastard.  Takes one to know one.   I will start posting soon.   Closing on a house this month so it's a little hectic.  Plus my arms are way to small to be posting in here!


Stfu your arms are about the same size as mine well maybe a little smaller but leaner. I  knew I'd get your attention. It doesn't matter about the size of your arms hell ib posts in here when he's not partying with hookers on the beach and he's maybe only 150 lbs soaking wet so imagine how big his arms are lol jk ib wherever the hell you're at.


----------



## MattG

I feel ya on the whole self perception thing Phoe. Im not anywhere close to your size, but i have managed to put on 50+ lbs of muscle since my early 20's....and i still beat myself up about looking small, even tho i constantly get compliments on my physique. Shooting to hit 200 lbs by the end of the upcoming winter...and will still probably tell myself its not enough.lol

Got me some chest delts and back to get into tonight, ready to tear it up! Lets get this weekend started proper brothers!


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> I feel ya on the whole self perception thing Phoe. Im not anywhere close to your size, but i have managed to put on 50+ lbs of muscle since my early 20's....and i still beat myself up about looking small, even tho i constantly get compliments on my physique. Shooting to hit 200 lbs by the end of the upcoming winter...and will still probably tell myself its not enough.lol
> 
> Got me some chest delts and back to get into tonight, ready to tear it up! Lets get this weekend started proper brothers!


I'm 270 My heaviest was 296 and if I missed meal or didn't eat dirty as hell for a few days I'd drop below 290. And by dirty I mean 10 cheeseburgers for lunch and entire family meals from Boston market post workout. Now these are back in the days when running a bottle of test, 3 sus amps, and ½ a bottle of deca plus dbol was not uncommon for me. With age you get smarter and now I realize if I would've been doing proper nutrition back then I'd be damn big. And for all you newbies diet is the biggest part of it, not how much you take or what routine you follow diet diet diet. But Yea I was big I wish I had photos but back in the late 90's we didn't have camera phones etc.

Anyways we got rained out got the weekend off. Who's happy this guy heading to the house.

I get yelled at for being in the forums when at the house so maybe just once or twice a day. Enjoy your weekends brothers


----------



## Sandpig

Matt, how tall are  you?


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today. It was a good one. I put on a few more pounds. I trying to catch up to you young studs.

You guys have a great weekend! I'm finishing a painting project at the house.


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Matt, how tall are  you?



5'9" bro. Narrow ass frame so its been rough putting on any serious size. Got a loan going through right now, funds there tomoro or monday...Im going to use a small portion of it for food and protein and also maybe throw some drol in my current cycle...and put an extra effort into putting on some weight. Gona shoot for 7-8000 calories a day and 400g protein with lots of carbs, and stick with it without deviating for a couple months


----------



## Sandpig

Oh so we are about the same size
I'm 5-10
In your avi you look bigger


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Oh so we are about the same size
> I'm 5-10
> In your avi you look bigger



Yeah thats about the only benefit to having my narrow frame, everything looks bigger. Thats from last May i think...only 183lbs there with 17 1/8" arms. Pants size is 32waist x 30 long, not sure what my actual waist measures, prob 30".  I basically look identical to that now minus 5 lbs. So, if i hit 200 ill be thrilled cause 20lbs gain on me would be like 30-40lb gain looks on most people...my ideal somewhat attainable goal for my body type would be a Frank Zane look


----------



## thebrick

You guys are taller than me! I used to be 5'9" when I was young but before my surgery early in the year, they measured me and I am 5'8" now.... 40 years of deadlifts  lol


----------



## Sandpig

Holy crap. Can't believe my lats are sore as hell.

Must've been those super sets of stiff arms and pull downs done to failure.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Prrs Rep Range week(8-15 reps)

Chest:-
Gironda Dips
Neck Press
Incline Press
Smith Decline


----------



## thebrick

Sand, I have been doing those stiff arm pull downs too and I have been getting nice soreness. I threw those in after my close grip pull-downs didn't seem to be doing the job lately. I think my body was just used to those.

D2 - I have been doing the higher reps too (15) and I am loving it. I have really been squeezing and concentrating on the muscle contraction and going for that deep burn, rather than just moving the weight. I think its working too. I'm looking a bit better week by week.


----------



## Sandpig

Brick, I prefer the pullover laying lenght wise on the bench or even on a decline if you have a bench where the front is high enough to get a good stretch. Usually my tri's get pumped with the stiff arms especially with higher reps. 
I had a great mind/muscle connection Thursday though.

Friday is usually a day off but I had no work so I went in and did hams and a little calf work. Now today I can just beat the hell out of my delts. 

Seated curl x4
High leg press with toes off top of platform x4
DB RDL's x3
Single leg curl x2

That may have been the most sets I've ever done for hams. They are my least favorite BP to train.


----------



## MattG

Wrapped the weekend up with legs just a few minutes ago. 
5 minute warmup on stepper after stretching
5 sets standard squats
4 sets db lunges
4 leg press (duo press machine, alternating legs)
5 extensions
6 calf raises on leg press sled
4 seated calf raises
6 rounds of forearms, pvc wristroller with rope/plates

Im not big on doing hams either Sandpig, as you can see from my workout.lol next leg session I'll do some ham curls though. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and calves and surprise surprise we got rained out tomorrow too so I got an extra day off to spend with the family


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shocked Week

Chest:-
Hammer bench (2x drop sets)
Hammer Incline (1x Dc Rest pause)
Neck Press + flyes (3x supersets)

Triceps:-
Overhead DB Extension (2x drop sets)
Nautilus Dips (1x DC Rest pause)


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Im not big on doing hams either Sandpig, as you can see from my workout.lol next leg session I'll do some ham curls though. Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend



Dude, the more we keep posting in this thread, the more I think we'd make great training partners. :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

Saturday was all delts. 

Rear smith uprights x4
Rear laterals x4

Wide uprights x5
Laterals stopping at sides x4

Inc front raise x4
HS press x4

Pretty much straight sets except the last set of uprights, I threw in about 5 or 6 cheats in at the end.


----------



## Sandpig

Sunday quads only :love1:

Extension x5 
Sissy on hack machine x5
single leg press x5
Smith squat x5

I was wiped out after this. I dropped the weight I've been using on the extensions and made sure I got a hard contraction on each rep.

On the squats, I did my heaviest set then three higher rep sets after dropping the weight.

On the last one I dropped the weight again and only came up just past parallel. When I use the smith machine my ass actually touches my heels at the bottom. Even on the heavy sets.


----------



## thebrick

Took a couple days off from the gym and worked on projects around the house. Needed a break from the weights, but I am ready to hit chest today. Looking forward to making a good one happen. I'm fired up already.

Lets kick this week off right brothers.


----------



## chaotichealth

Yea have to do the same thing.  On top of that I start PCT this Wednesday.   It's gonna take extra pw powder to get me started ugg.  But in November or December if i have my money right I will be getting trt. Found a local place in town that will prescribed injections. So then I'll just do blasting every now and then.


----------



## thebrick

Had a damn good chest workout. Even threw in some triceps at the end.

Got my Pump Juice Extreme in Saturday. They were very fast (2-day delivery) getting it to me. I like it. Worked pretty well from what I can tell. Don't know that its any better than TN's Buzzsaw, but its good. Not sure how scientific a review that is because I had 2 days off before today's workout so I was already charged and rested. I did get my best lifts in today on chest since chemo ended in May. That left me feeling real good and smiling on the way out of the gym. 

I'll try another dose before back tomorrow and see if I break my boundary and let you know


----------



## AtomAnt

I've been kicking ass!  Eating a ton and growing!

I trainined in the AM today because I have to work until midnight...

Crushed upper body and then pumped lower body

Superset
Incline Plate loaded machine press
Freemotion Cable press/fly

Superset
Wide Lat pulldowns
Low cable rows

Superset
Freemotion Cable overhead press
Nautilus machine laterals

Superset
Lying Db triceps extensions
Standing Supinated offset grip DB curls

Circuit - High reps with partials and/or drop sets
Leg Press
Leg Curls
leg Extensions
Leg Press Calf Raises


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Dude, the more we keep posting in this thread, the more I think we'd make great training partners. :headbang:



Id totally be down for that brother, if you didnt live 2000 miles away from me lol. i did live out in your neck of the woods about 7 years ago...

About to pound a big bbq chicken and potato dinner, then off to the gym to hit guns and traps. Got a new blender and 20lbs of gainer in the mail. Ready to step up the diet foodwise and also make sure i get 2000 extra calories via shakes every day. Hope the effort will be worth it, im sure it will. I always get 4000-5000 cals a day now, but never consistently got 7000+  fingers crossed!


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> D2 - I have been doing the higher reps too (15) and I am loving it. I have really been squeezing and concentrating on the muscle contraction and going for that deep burn, rather than just moving the weight. I think its working too. I'm looking a bit better week by week.



check out these vidz... 


Toney Freeman. Chest workout. - YouTube








http://youtu.be/Kdv4xJTIzk0


----------



## Sandpig

Arms yesterday

Rope pushdowns x4
Preacher curl x4
Decline extensions x4
Incline curls x4
CG Decline x4
EZ Curl x4

All straight sets with higher reps in the 12-20 range.

Damn great pump.


----------



## chaotichealth

Did my back today.  Focused mainly on my lats


----------



## d2r2ddd

Prrs shocked week

Back:-
Pull down (2x drop sets)
Hammer row (1x DC rest pause)
BB Row + bent over lateral (2x supersets)
Seated row (2x drop sets)

Biceps:-
Preacher + DB curl (3x supersets)


----------



## AtomAnt

Today is a scheduled off day... 

I worked until 11:00PM last night and could not sleep at all... I have to stay late at work again tonight, but should be home by 8:00 and I can't wait to relax with my lady...


----------



## turbobusa

Sorry not much time to check in. Got a lot of forearm work clearing timber in the U P last week . Back in gym full time soon.. Miss you guys . Have a great week!   T


----------



## thebrick

D2, very interesting points that were new to me. Thank for posting! BTW, did you see the guy in the background about half way through the first vid? WTF? Those are the guys you want to drop a #80 dumbbell on their foot and tell them take that shit to the stretching room.  lol

T - brother, very good to see you in here anytime!  Anyone heard from IB?

Planning on back in a few!


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> ...BTW, did you see the guy in the background about half way through the first vid? WTF? Those are the guys you want to drop a #80 dumbbell on their foot and tell them take that shit to the stretching room.  lol
> ....



yeah ... too much tren in him


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shock Week

Legs:-
Leg Curl (2x Drop Sets)
Leg Extension (2x Drop sets)
Leg Press (1x DC Rest Pause)

Calves:-
Seated Calves (2x Drop sets)
Standing Calves (1x DC Rest pause)


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest today.

   Today I went slow and steady didn't go to heavy on my bd flys I went u0 to the 90 lbs bd.  And the cable flys then bench knly went up to 185 lbs counting the bar.  But went to failure eash time and squeezed for each rep


----------



## thebrick

My job has me feeling like a one-armed paper hanger, but I did hit the guns this afternoon. 

I do like this Pump Juice Extreme. I was fired up and had a real good pump.

Let's make some noise with the iron, brothers!


----------



## MattG

Chest, back, and delts tonight. Day #1 of increasing my daily cals by 2000+. Full as hell, but must say i feel good, and already look visibly "fuller". Also starting some MK-677 so im pumped about things to come. Well shit, tomorrows already thursday bros, weekend right around the corner :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back today 
Lat pulldowns
Rack dl's worked my way up to 675(below kness)
Then right into full range dl's for reps at 315
Hammer strength iso lat pulldows
Hs iso lat rows 
Close grip pulldows
Rev fly machine
Then 30 minutes of cardio
Needless to say I'm pretty much dead
I'm coming down with a cough again my step daughter was sick.

OK I'm gonna ask y'all to do me a favor. Our great friend brick is up for 10 year member over at pro muscle and for some reason I skipped right over his name and voted for renewlyf instead. So do me a favor and get over there and votw for him he's been an extremely positive force in this thread and board. If I didn't already cast my vote I would've voted for him. Only reason I saw his name is cuz sandpig voted for him.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, no worries brother! I didn't think a thing about it! Frankly, I see many on that list that are way more deserving. Besides, I got what I wanted this summer when the doctors gave me a good report so far. Best gift a man could want!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Phoe, can i hav d link to vote?

PRRS Shock Week

Shoulders:-
Smith Military (1xDC Rest Pause)
Side LAterals (2x drop sets)
Nautlilus Rear delts (2x drop sets)
Overhead Cable Rear LAteral (2x drop sets)

Burn mother ffarker burn.....!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119326


----------



## Sandpig

Weds. Chest


Machine Fly x5
HS Inc x5
Flat fly x4
Decline x4
Pullover x3

I've been really concentrating on the contractions when I can. Hard to do on something like declines.
It's giving me great pumps and I'm hoping it will help me avoid injuries. Probably will stick with this style while I'm cruising for the next two to three months.


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Chest, back, and delts tonight. Day #1 of increasing my daily cals by 2000+. Full as hell, but must say i feel good, and already look visibly "fuller". Also starting some MK-677 so im pumped about things to come. Well shit, tomorrows already thursday bros, weekend right around the corner :headbang:



Keep us updated on that MK-677. You know I've been itching to throw in some peptides too.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Phoe, no worries brother! I didn't think a thing about it! Frankly, I see many on that list that are way more deserving. Besides, I got what I wanted this summer when the doctors gave me a good report so far. Best gift a man could want!
> 
> Hope you feel better!





d2r2ddd said:


> Phoe, can i hav d link to vote?
> 
> PRRS Shock Week
> 
> Shoulders:-
> Smith Military (1xDC Rest Pause)
> Side LAterals (2x drop sets)
> Nautlilus Rear delts (2x drop sets)
> Overhead Cable Rear LAteral (2x drop sets)
> 
> Burn mother ffarker burn.....!!!!


Bboy won BTW


----------



## d2r2ddd

Phoe2006 said:


> Bboy won BTW



Oh ok .. Too late to vote for Brick


----------



## Phoe2006

Yea I didn't realize it was over today either


----------



## thebrick

No worries guys! I appreciate the all brother love! You all have been very good to me already this year and I will NEVER forget what you did and all the support you have given me!

I am resting today... 3 good ones in a row. Got shoulders/traps down for tomorrow AND its Friday, how good is that?


----------



## Legion

today was shoulders and traps. 30 min on the elliptical, fat burn mode. today was my cheat day. so sadley, i ate five slices of a large peperoni pizza!!!! i'm ruined!!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Legion said:


> today was shoulders and traps. 30 min on the elliptical, fat burn mode. today was my cheat day. so sadley, i ate five slices of a large peperoni pizza!!!! i'm ruined!!!!


Welcome glad you found this thread

Hell only 5 slices I ate an entire pizza and half a German chocolate cake earlier this week for my cheat day lol. Daughter made me cake couldn't say no. 




Took the day off had running around to do and I feel like crap gonna get some sleep and hopefully be refreshed for as tomorrow.


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> AND its Friday, how good is that?



:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-015:


----------



## Sandpig

Legion said:


> today was shoulders and traps. 30 min on the elliptical, fat burn mode. today was my cheat day. so sadley, i ate five slices of a large peperoni pizza!!!! i'm ruined!!!!



Like Phoe said, I ate and entire deep dish pizza last night. 

Two baseball playoff games and an NFL game. Had too.


----------



## Sandpig

Thursday

Parallel pulldown x5
Flat Pullover x4
Supported t bar x4
Pulley Row x4
Shrug on Calf mach. x4
Barbell shrug x4

Good pump but had to lower the weight significantly on a couple exercises in order to feel that deep contraction I've bee trying to achieve.

My ego took a bit of a beating.


----------



## thebrick

Welcome Legion! Good to see you here! Keep dropping in anytime brother.

BTW: since we are all coming clean on the pizza, I wiped out one with the works 2 nights ago. Do I feel guilty? Not!  LOL

Shoulders and traps today!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Last shock workout before moving back to POWER week

PRRS shock Week

CHest:-
Hammer press (1x DC drop set)
Life cycle BP (2x drop sets)
Neck press + flyes (3x Supersets)


----------



## MattG

Bis tris and traps here later. Actually should be leg's turn in the rotation but theyre still a little sore so gonna do those tomorrow instead of tonight. That will give my upper body a break anyways, so that will be good since ill do chest and back on sunday...Weekends here brothers, oh yeah!


----------



## Sandpig

Calves and Hams yesterday

Think this was the last time I'm going to train them alone like this. It added a 6th day of training and I'm starting to come down with a cold. Possibly from OT.


Standing Calf raise x4
HS calf x4
One leg calf 1 drop set

Lying Curl x5
RDL x4
Machine lunge x1

Doesn't look like much but I was kinda beat. But I was dragging ass before I even got in there.


----------



## Phoe2006

Happy birthday brick


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Phoe! Going to take it easy today and headed out to dinner for nice filet tonight. Dang, where is the time going?


----------



## chaotichealth

Yes happy birthday brother


----------



## MattG

Happy bday Brick my man! Thats what im sayin, whered all the time go? I know im starting to get old when all the music I still listen to is 20-25 years old now.lol. Shit, classic rock is over half a century old   had my birthday last week too, mid 30's now...well enjoy that filet dinner bro, must say im jealous!

Wheels and forearms here in a few hours. Hope the weekends treatin everybody right. Later bros


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit arms and fuckin killlled em last night followed by 30 minutes of cardio. Positive note I'm down to 267 in the evening even after eating like shit last weekend. Bumped up the GH to 5ius a day ½ am ½ pm


----------



## Phoe2006

We're off this job now so most likely I'll be working more local for a little bit heading home


----------



## chaotichealth

Phoe2006 said:


> We're off this job now so most likely I'll be working more local for a little bit heading home


Do you own your own rig or do you work for a company


----------



## Phoe2006

Company


----------



## chaotichealth

Have you ever thought about wirking in the GOM?  Likeba steady 14 n 7


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs today


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Company





chaotichealth said:


> Have you ever thought about wirking in the GOM?  Likeba steady 14 n 7


Either of you guys hiring? I need a new career.  Yea nothing like trying to change at 50!


----------



## The Grim Repper

First off, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRICK! Hope this next 365 is the best ever you maniac!


Hey hey brothers!  Back today from vacation.  Lost about 3-4 lbs. even though I ate like a slob.  Rested, ready to hit it again.  I really enjoyed the time off, haven't hit the iron in just about two weeks.  Slept a LOT, had a fantastic time and since I visited a popular theme park with the family, there were some attractions with audience participation.  They brought me up and the guy had me give everyone 'two tickets to the gun show' which I was happy to do and they seemed to like it - especially my wife! 
GLad to be back, hoping all is well, haven't read everyone's posts, but will be sure to catch up!
G.


----------



## MattG

The Grim Repper said:


> First off, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRICK! Hope this next 365 is the best ever you maniac!
> 
> 
> Hey hey brothers!  Back today from vacation.  Lost about 3-4 lbs. even though I ate like a slob.  Rested, ready to hit it again.  I really enjoyed the time off, haven't hit the iron in just about two weeks.  Slept a LOT, had a fantastic time and since I visited a popular theme park with the family, there were some attractions with audience participation.  They brought me up and the guy had me give everyone 'two tickets to the gun show' which I was happy to do and they seemed to like it - especially my wife!
> GLad to be back, hoping all is well, haven't read everyone's posts, but will be sure to catch up!
> G.



Grim, whats up buddy! Good to see ya back in action my man, hasnt been the same without you  Glad you had a restful and enjoyable break. Now lets get back in the swing of things brother :headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd

:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:Happy bday Brick!


----------



## thebrick

Thank you for all the great b'day well wished brothers!! I had a good one. The day ended with a couple glasses of wine, a big filet cooked med-rare, some sort of killer potato cake cooked in a sauce with mushrooms and a little cheese and a side of sautéed asparagus. Did I mention dessert too?  

Grim! Good to see you back and glad you had a good time!!

I'm resting today. Last week I did some deads and must have pulled a little something in my left bicep. I felt just a little "pop" at the time but kept on pulling. I don't think I was warmed up enough and my body was cold. When I extend that bicep to stretch it out, it hurts. Something going on in there so I'll be careful for a while. I did the same about 10 years ago on the other bicep except much worse with a noticeable tear. That time felt like a big "pop, pop, pop". Don't want a repeat of that!

Hope you guys have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## MattG

Man, talk about some shitty weather here for this weekend. It actually was spitting sleet and snow yesterday :banghead: not ready for winter at all. Sorry, needed to bitch about it,lol
 Chest back and delts here a little later after some chores to catch up on. This will be 4 days in a row at the gym now for me which is always nice. The new diet is kicking ass, I'm looking fuller every single day and recovering like a champ. Ready to kick some ass with the iron today :headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Power week 

Chest:-
Incl Press (5x5)
Low Decl DBP (5x5)
Flyes (4x6)


----------



## thebrick

I'm going to see how the bicep feels. Woke me up last night hurting. I think I was sleeping on it. Its def sore and some swelling in there so I pulled something. May just do some light bench. I think I'll be OK with pushing. Or maybe I'll take a little time of. First time off since chemo ended in May. Damn, I hate getting sidelined when I was on a roll.

Lets have a good week brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

What's up guys
Taking some much needed time off


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and calves. Can't wait to start my shoulder recovery later this week. 

Did have a little scare with the wife spent most of Saturday night at the hospital with contractions but they were just false. But I bet she'll be here within a few weeks


----------



## chaotichealth

Nothing to be scared about. Brother.  Your just going to spend more and loose a lot of sleep


----------



## thebrick

Very glad everything is OK, Phoe. You all are going to be just fine. I just know it.

Did manage a chest workout and had no fuss out of the bicep.  I think I may have torn a little in that muscle. The pain is right in the belly of the inner head, painful to the touch with mild swelling, no bruising. Don't think that is a tendon problem. Not sure what I will be doing about back yet since that is up for tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

Been out of commission and quarantined until Thursday...


----------



## Phoe2006

AtomAnt said:


> Been out of commission and quarantined until Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 17473


For????


----------



## Phoe2006

Get well soon


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> Been out of commission and quarantined until Thursday...



wow! what happen?? :action-smiley-041:


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> For????







d2r2ddd said:


> wow! what happen?? :action-smiley-041:




I have a virus compounded with gastritis... They said they did not identify the specific virus but could see it is very contagious through the lab analysis. I haven't left my couch since Friday aside to go to the hospital... No gym, no work, no food... Liquid diet for a few days


----------



## Sandpig

Wow that sucks.
Now my little  setback  seems  irrelevant.
Get well my friend.


----------



## MattG

Damn brother, sorry to hear that...some terrible shit right there


----------



## Phoe2006

AtomAnt said:


> I have a virus compounded with gastritis... They said they did not identify the specific virus but could see it is very contagious through the lab analysis. I haven't left my couch since Friday aside to go to the hospital... No gym, no work, no food... Liquid diet for a few days


I her that there's a bunch of it going around from others I know up in that area.

Take it easy enjoy the time off the weights will always be there


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> I have a virus compounded with gastritis... .....



speedy recovery !


----------



## d2r2ddd

Sandpig said:


> Standing Calf raise x4
> HS calf x4
> One leg calf 1 drop set
> 
> Lying Curl x5
> RDL x4
> Machine lunge x1
> .



hi SP, the x4 refers to SET or REP ?


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> hi SP, the x4 refers to SET or REP ?


Sets


----------



## thebrick

Damn Atom! I hate to hear that. You're a strong guy. Get better real fast. Sorry to hear you have to deal with that! Hang in there brother. Those weights will be looking for you soon enough. We are thinking of you.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Power Week

Back:-
BB Row (5x5)
Pulldown (4x5)
Dead stop Row (5x5)
Seated Cable (4x5)


----------



## The Grim Repper

Damn Atom, VERY sorry to hear that brother.  Heal up quickly man.


----------



## chaotichealth

Yea get well soon brother pray for the best.  Unless that's not your thing then I'll pray for you.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was chest and biceps, back after two weeks off.
We did volume, no training to failure, maybe one or two sets, but nothing insane.  About 45-60 seconds rest on most.  MAN I'm sore already today.
Flat BB Bench 5x12
Incline BB Bench 3x12
Decline BB Bench 3x12
Pec Deck 4x12
BB Curl 4x12
Seated Alternate DB Curl 3x12
One Arm Machine Preacher Curl 3x8-10
Cable Curl 3x12

I was cooked after that.  Joints needed the time off although, they let me know they're not 100% after last night, but I'll not be abusing them.  I likely won't do any direct delt work for a few weeks, focus on keeping my rotators happy and healthy and rely on my chest and back work for delt stimulation in my 'off season' routine.


----------



## thebrick

Had a nice back workout. I really took care to not extend my arms all the way and stress/stretch that left bicep. Stayed lighter on the weight and rep'd the heck out of it. Last couple of sets I really squeezed on those last reps and my training partner helped me with some negatives. I was very happy considering my bicep injury. I think pushing some blood through there will help the healing too. Its still swollen on the inside head but seems to be improving.

Sometimes adversity is the mother of invention.


----------



## MattG

Quick gun show with some traps here in a few. Dont have enough time to hit it like usual, but hey better than not going and waiting till thursday...45 mins i can do about 20 total sets. Wish i was a millionaire so i didnt have to work, just lift weights for my job...then time wouldnt be an issue. A man can dream cant he?lol


----------



## thebrick

Matt, You and me both. I have thought it would be nice to retire and just eat, sleep and train  LOL!


----------



## chaotichealth

Getting back at it tomorrow.   Last day in the gym was Saturday.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs last night.
Volume again - jumping right back into it.  My repping weights are much more than previous which messes with me sometimes, but it's pretty cool I have to say.
Warming up on squats, only 225 on the bar, felt light like Styrofoam, right vastus lateralis gets a little twinge and POW, it pulls.  Dammit.  So, I do what any devoted trainee would do...'Rub some dirt on it and get back in there.' LOL
I knew I was slightly tweaked, but not enough to stop the workout, so...

Leg extensions 2x20,12 *warmup
Squats 5-6x12
Leg press 4x12
Walking Barbell Lunges 2x40 yds (approx.)
Stiff Legged Deadlifts 3x12

Nice, basic, TIRING.
We were spent and that one was in the books.

EDIT: ADVICE - This isn't to say that if you truly get injured to just ignore what your body's telling you.  I've had to stop workouts in their tracks before due to real injuries.  There are no prizes for working through pain and you could seriously hurt something or cause an injury to go from bad to worse.  In my case, this was a knot, simple, small strain I was able to INTELLIGENTLY work through with not a great amount of discomfort.  Additionally, I should add, I immediately iced the area once back home, took an anti inflammatory, iced upon waking and have a compression bandage to use periodically throughout the day.  Be smart and if you do get hurt, don't ignore your body's signals - they're there to protect you.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Power Week

Legs:-
Leg curl (3x5)
Leg ext (3x5)
Leg Press (5x5)
sLDL (5x5)

Calves:-
Standing Calves (5x5)
Seated Calves (5x5)


----------



## thebrick

Covered up at work and i was planning on a rest day anyway... I'm hoping to at least get a walk in outside in the sun. Busy is good, right?


----------



## chaotichealth

Delts, traps, and back


----------



## thebrick

I was able to get away for 30 minutes and take a good power walk and soak up some sun. Helps the ol' job stress levels. Today its shoulders. The bicep continues to improve but I am taking care not to stress it so no shrugs today.

Make each one count!


----------



## Phoe2006

Back yesterday today is arms had a really good back workout. I can always base it on how sore I feel that night, the amount of sweat and how sore I feel the following day


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Power Week

Delts:-
Heavy Laterals (4x6)
Smith Military (5x5)
Nautilus Rear delt (4x6)
Incline Bench Rear Laterals (4x6)

Biceps:-
Incline DB Curl (5x5)

Triceps:-
CGBP (5x5)


----------



## thebrick

Got a great shoulder workout in. Lots of drop sets for a good burn. Even did some one arm dumbbell shrugs while sitting on the end of a bench at the end of  the workout. Made sure I had some bend in my arm to not stress that bicep and didn't go over 75#. Did sets of 15 and loved it.


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> I was able to get away for 30 minutes and take a good power walk and soak up some sun. Helps the ol' job stress levels. Today its shoulders. The bicep continues to improve but I am taking care not to stress it so no shrugs today.
> 
> Make each one count!



Getting outside in the middle of a work day for some fresh always makes such a difference. Anyway, I trained back today.


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms and my daily 30 minutes of cardio today. Heading back home tomorrow after work so might either miss tomorrow or be a late night workout. All depends how I feel after work and the drive home


----------



## The Grim Repper

20 min. of steps helped to flush out the legs last night.  I was still really sore from Monday today and legs as well.  I decided to slam a shitload of carbs and immediately I felt more pumped, much less sore about 2 hours later and tonight we smacked delts and tris.  That soreness reemerged a bit, but it was a rewarding sensation.
Going to eat my day's last meal in a little while after a soak.
Nite you monsters.
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Heading back to the gym today..

Going back to the low volume, high frequency routine.

Why? Well the program is laid out and I know what I have to do. When I'm doing volume, I tend to go overboard. Especially on days that I have no work and don't have to be out of the gym in a certain time.

Also, I'm running the Dr. G protocol of 100 Test and 100 Tren EW.

Been on it for a week. As it is now, I have no need for an AI at these doses.

I've been reading all his stuff and I really like a lot of his ideas. If I can afford it, gonna get Bloods done sometime in Nov. to see how its working for me.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Sandpig said:


> .....I'm running the Dr. G protocol of 100 Test and 100 Tren EW.
> 
> ....



sP, i assume these are Test Ent and Tren Ent?


----------



## thebrick

Atom, how ya feeling?

Hit the guns today. No issues with the bicep. It def feeling better but I still held back to be safe. I was not so nice to the tri's

Friday! Hot damn!


----------



## MattG

Gonna get the weekend started off right with some chest back and delts here in an hour. Probably wheels tomorrow, then again i like having an arm pump for saturday night out so maybe guns instead . Either way theyre both getting done by sunday night. It's Friday brothers, lets have a good one :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> sP, i assume these are Test Ent and Tren Ent?



Although he uses Cyp and Tren E for most of his clients, he prefers Prop and Ace. He uses the longer esters so they only pin 2x's per week.

Remember most of his clients are not bodybuilders.

Here's a quote from him.

* In a perfect world an HRT patient would inject 15mg of test acetate or propionate daily but who the hell really wants to do that for HRT purposes but definitely would be the ultimate in testosterone control.*

That being said, I'm using Prop and Ace. But soon I will be out of prop and I have 3 vials of Test E. that I need to use up.


----------



## Sandpig

Back, Chest, delts and tri's yesterday

Only three working sets per muscle group.

Started low with the amount of weight for each exercise as I get over being sick.


----------



## MattG

Spent a few hours in the garage today doing vehicle maintenance, few other chores taken care of...time to go hit the iron now. Decided to do arms and traps today and legs tomorrow. Must say the combo of the new diet, mk-677, and upping cycle dosages is working outstanding. Put on almost 10 lbs in the last two weeks. Hope to put another 10 on in the next 8 weeks!


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Spent a few hours in the garage today doing vehicle maintenance, few other chores taken care of...time to go hit the iron now. Decided to do arms and traps today and legs tomorrow. Must say the combo of the new diet, mk-677, and upping cycle dosages is working outstanding. Put on almost 10 lbs in the last two weeks. Hope to put another 10 on in the next 8 weeks!


So your over 200 now?


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> So your over 200 now?



No i wish. 186. I was low 180's last cycle then dropped to 175 on trt. So im hoping to hit 200 by the end of this one. Im only 6 weeks in so i think its doable. Now im taking in an additional 3000 calories and about 150g protein daily from shakes alone. Then id say around 4000 cals from solid food. Think im gonna start force feeding myself pretty soon


----------



## Sandpig

Force  feeding was what got me  over  the  hump but man I was miserable  while doing it.
I got up to 214 last January


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> Force  feeding was what got me  over  the  hump but man I was miserable  while doing it.
> I got up to 214 last January



Nice! With body types/metabolisms like ours that is a major achievement bro. Thats like other dudes hitting 275-300lbs. Its amazing what a 10 lb gain looks like on me. If im able to hit a lean 200 ill be extatic.


----------



## Sandpig

I admit I was a bit too fat for my liking though.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off and worked on house projects. Somebody's gotta do it. Planning on wheels tomorrow.


----------



## AtomAnt

It was great to hear from Grim today... That was nice man, I appreciate it! 

I was finally able to eat today and even hit the gym. The past few days I've been living off broth and EAAs... At least with the EAAs I didn't lose much. 

Well, on to the next one...


----------



## d2r2ddd

AA, great to hear that u are well ! 

PRRS Rep Range Week:-

Chest:-
Gironda Dips (4x10-12)
Neck Press (5x12-15)
INcline DBP (4x8-10)
Cable Cross Over (3x30 Bpaks 3ways)

Triceps:-
Rope Pushdown (3x30 Bpaks 3ways)


----------



## chaotichealth

Today i killed the calfs. For the first time I climbed the derrick and was a stabbed.   Let me tell you it takes more the. You would think to do this.  Not bad though.   The view in the middle of the swamp 50' in the air and the sky is red for the last traces of the sun.  Well its hard to beat


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's, Calves, quads and hams yesterday

Again weights were not really taxing although I did use almost my normal weight on the leverage squats.


----------



## Alinshop

Gotta grow my tiny arms. Bi's and tri's it is.


----------



## MattG

Bout to go wrap my split up with legs and forearms. Hope i can get into the gym at least on tuesday. With my schedule i pretty much have to be a weekend warrior fri,sat, and sunday. Anything else is a bonus. As long as i can train at least 4 days a week im happy...hope the weekends treatin everybody good so far. Later bros


----------



## AtomAnt

Back at it... Crushed heavy legs and pumped upper body...

Feels great to be back


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Back at it... Crushed heavy legs and pumped upper body...
> 
> Feels great to be back



You just made my day.  :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed some legs yesterday. Attempted to day bbar squats. No go shoulder still hurting. Did squat machine instead. Started my recovery protocol using tb500 and bpc157. Woke up at 2:30 to commute to work for the week. My daughter will be here any day


----------



## Phoenixk2

Busted out some legs before work.....gonna be limping around for a bit. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoenixk2 said:


> Busted out some legs before work.....gonna be limping around for a bit. Wouldn't have it any other way.



F'n torture. 

Actually I find it worse if I really kill legs one day and get extreme soreness for the next two days or three days.

You know the one where even your glutes hurt and you can barely even sit on the toilet.


----------



## thebrick

Had a kick-butt chest workout. My weights have gone up. Gotta love it. Threw in some bi's at the end too. 

Back to work. Job has me slammed. After a sluggish July and August I like the work.

Keep us posted Phoe!


----------



## chaotichealth

thebrick said:


> Had a kick-butt chest workout. My weights have gone up. Gotta love it. Threw in some bi's at the end too.
> 
> Back to work. Job has me slammed. After a sluggish July and August I like the work.
> 
> Keep us posted Phoe!


They say when we pick back 7p we will be begging for time off.  I can't wait


----------



## Phoe2006

Absolutely annihilated chest with some high volume, did some heavy low rep bi's, and calves. Damn good workout. Still no word on the baby yet. This whole Ebola crap has me nervous with a brand new baby on the way


----------



## d2r2ddd

phoe, dont worry, all will turn out fine.


----------



## Phoe2006

I know its in gods hands now.


----------



## thebrick

I agree with D2r. Personally, I think the media blows this shit up out of porportion to sell news anyway. They will have you thinking we're all going to die. Pisses me off the panic they cause. Swine flu, bird flu... pandemics... they did the same same crap.

Back is on my list today and I will be ready.

Let's have a great day brothers. One day at a time. This is the one that counts.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep range Week

Back:
BB Row (5x8-10)
Supine grip PD (4x8-10)
Seated Row (4x12)
Pullover (4x15)

Biceps:-
toney Freeman Incl Curl (2x15)


----------



## thebrick

I've had two good ones in a row, chest and back and my body is sore! May be time for a rest day and just eat. Shoulders tomorrow with some traposaurous thrown in too.

make some noise brothers and leave some sweat on that bench!


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range Week

Legs:-
Seated Leg Curl (3x15)
Leg Ext (3x15)
Leg Press (4x8-12)

Calves:-
Standing (3x20)
Seated (3x15)


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back yesterday got 545 on deadlift and I think its just my form that's holding me back from going higher. 

Killed my arms got there around 3:30-4 didn't leave til almost 6:30 bi's, tri's, forearms, and 35 minutes of cardio. Weighed in at 266 at the end of the day so lost only about 4-5lbs in since I started my diet but look tremendously leaner. Maybe I'll post some pics after 12 weeks. I'm below a size 38 in carhart pants and I've had to cut 6 extra holes in my work belt. So I assume a lot of that's muscle gains as well as fat loss.


----------



## psych

Training for meet in December, to tired and busy to do a log.
685 3x3 squat straps down.
545 2x5 partials to knee
405 2x5 bench raw
leg press and abs.
trying to keep body weight down around 235. Debating to take anadrol or halo.


----------



## chaotichealth

5 days off and I feel sluggish.   Down a couple of lbs.  So much wirk to do

Back and sholders


----------



## thebrick

Slow and consistent will get you there Phoe. I always went on how I looked when I dieted and if my strength stayed the same or got better. If it did, I knew I was losing fat, not muscle. Sounds like its going nicely.

Planning on a shoulder trap session after lunch. Day off was nice. I am recharged and ready. Might be on to something with a rest day thrown in the mix more often. I have been known to overdo stuff in the past.

Busy is good Chaotic. Hit it hard.

Its Friday eve brothers!


----------



## MattG

After a few day break get to go hit guns and traps here in a few. Boy am i ready to tear it up, been a hectic and stressful ass week. Gonna feel good to relieve some of this stress on some plates, thats for sure. Weekends almost here brothers, good stuff :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

Moving the weights up slowly. Almost up to where I should be.

Yesterday

Racks
Parallel Chins
Decline pullover

HS Inc.
Dips
Machine fly

HS press
Laterals from the sides
Behind back uprights

Smith Reverse bench
Kickbacks
Larry scott extensions

One all out straight set for each exercise. Well for some of them since I'm still not up to max weights.


----------



## Phoe2006

Legs last night and they are sore


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range Week

Delts:-
Side Laterals (5x10)
cable Laterals (4x12)
Cable Rear Laterals (4x12)
Face Pull (4x15)


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts here tonight. Shootin for 4 days straight at the gym, got a free schedule so no excuse no to. Put on another 4 lbs this week so im stoked! Mk-677 workin like a charm now


----------



## thebrick

It was gun city in Bricktown today. They were burning down the house.

Gonna try to hook up with a tattoo artist tonight to talk about what I want to do and hopefully get that scheduled. He's really good with lettering. I'm stoked. Brothers, I am embracing the fact that I am a "survivor' now and I want to wear it.


----------



## MattG

thebrick said:


> It was gun city in Bricktown today. They were burning down the house.
> 
> Gonna try to hook up with a tattoo artist tonight to talk about what I want to do and hopefully get that scheduled. He's really good with lettering. I'm stoked. Brothers, I am embracing the fact that I am a "survivor' now and I want to wear it.



What you thinkin about getting brick? Olde english lettering or something?


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> It was gun city in Bricktown today. They were burning down the house.
> 
> Gonna try to hook up with a tattoo artist tonight to talk about what I want to do and hopefully get that scheduled. He's really good with lettering. I'm stoked. Brothers, I am embracing the fact that I am a "survivor' now and I want to wear it.


If you don't like the design and want to see what someone else comes up with lmk


----------



## Sandpig

Hey I know Joey Hamilton's  wife.
Lol


----------



## Phoe2006

I was referring to hooking him up if he didn't like the design jack ass


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Phoe, supposed to see his ideas tomorrow. We talked tonite. He seems like a cool guy. 
Matt, this guys style is sorta like a gothic looking script, I guess is the best way to describe it


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> It was gun city in Bricktown today. They were burning down the house.
> 
> Gonna try to hook up with a tattoo artist tonight to talk about what I want to do and hopefully get that scheduled. He's really good with lettering. I'm stoked. Brothers, I am embracing the fact that I am a "survivor' now and I want to wear it.



Fuck.Yes.

:headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Let's recap, shall we?
Took almost two weeks off for vaca.
Went back for one week.
Took week off due to [insert life event of choice here]
Back to food and supps on Monday.
Ready to bend silverware from idleness.
Any questions?

Going to hook up with good friend/bro at Bev's in Syosset in November to smash some iron...THAT's got me going!


----------



## Sandpig

Preacher curl
Inc curl
overhead cable curl

1 leg calf raise
HS calf
Seated

Leg ext.
leg press
hack

seated leg curl
1 leg curl
LP w/feet high on platform

Was actually planning on squatting instead of the LP's but all three squat racks were being used.


----------



## psych

squat worked op to 565 5x2 raw work SPPPEEEEDDD!!!
Benchworked up to 405 for 5x3 heard a tear noise and think i broke up scar tissue in pec from last tear. Haven't bleed out.
Pec deck 5x10
squat 455 4x6 raw and deep
shoulder press machine 5x10-12
stiff legs 335 3x10
went straight to work and ate steak all night....just got home at 0510.

Big meet today in a few hours going to handle my boy Derek Kendall as he attempts a 900+ raw raw squat. (no knee wraps)


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yes Brick. . Thats the shit I love to hear. Umm yes I am going to train on way out of town to visit a brother.. Time for mind over matter and restarting what I left off .. stay tuned. 
Turbo says hi. Hes playing in dirt on a jobsite. Lol. I believe hes a human groundhog at 5ft 6.


----------



## MattG

Wheels and forearms this afternoon. With the way im gaining on this cycle, i'm gonna have to go buy some new jeans. After every leg session all my pants fit tighter. Some are so tight its hard to kneel down or bend over.lol I love it, but its also a pain in the ass having to go buy new shit too. Small price to pay for getting bigger though


----------



## The Grim Repper

MattG said:


> Wheels and forearms this afternoon. With the way im gaining on this cycle, i'm gonna have to go buy some new jeans. After every leg session all my pants fit tighter. Some are so tight its hard to kneel down or bend over.lol I love it, but its also a pain in the ass having to go buy new shit too. Small price to pay for getting bigger though



Two weeks ago, I found three button downs in the closet, still pinned, bagged.  I had one same size already had worn.  Tried it on, neck felt like a noose, so those three are shite.  So, three shirts go to goodwill and I'm bigger.  Win-win.


----------



## psych

Pin press up to 405 x3
rack pulls BELOW THE KNEE worked up to 3x3 615
Lat work
Bi/tri high reps
prec dec high rep
abs


----------



## MattG

Wrapping up the weekend with guns and traps again. 4th day straight at the gym, tomorrow off. Should be able to get in another one on tuesday, so that will be 5 out of 6 days. Love it when i get that extra one in the mix, makes a big difference. Hope the weekend's treating everybody good. Later bros


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS REP RANGE Week

Chest:-
Gironda Dips (4x12)
Neck Press (5x12-15)
Incline Flyes (4x12-15)
Bpak's Cable Cross OVer (3x30)

Triceps:-
Bpaks Pushdown (3x30)


Bpak Crossover
http://youtu.be/iKwxUt-qRRM

Bpak Pushdown 
http://youtu.be/QPGwI4d-eHY


----------



## Sandpig

Lets throw some weights in here today since I have the time to post them. Here's yesterdays workout. One set each

HS Iso Row 290x8
Barbell row 195x13
Flat pullover 90x17

Decline bench 255x8
Inc. fly/press 60x11
Low crossovers 50x20

standing military 135x10
Wide uprights 95x15
overhead cable read fly 45x20

rope pushdown 45x8
rope overhead ext. 100 x13
Decline extensions 85x20

I guessed at a few of the rep numbers here. My memory is not so great anymore. That's why I log everything.


----------



## thebrick

Hit the wheels yesterday. I was overdue. And I am sore today.
Slept good last night and looking forward to chest today. I am ready brothers.

I am wearing my new "survivor' tat with pride. Spent 3 1/2 hours Saturday documenting what life has given me. This Monday is going down!


----------



## AtomAnt

The ass kicking train continues on my world... One of my girl's best friends from college came to visit this weekend... My girl specifically requested that her friend bring clothes to go to the gym in because she was not going to miss a workout... well her friend did not.  My girl was PISSED! So we went to the gym as usual and said, we'll be back... make yourself at home.. 

I am sore as hell today as we used some new leg machines... We'll be going heavy upper body today.

As a side note, although I never do anything on bodybuilding.com aside from picking up some things like quest bars every now and again, I was featured in their "we 'mirin" feature... Bodybuilding.com - We 'Mirin Vol 89: 15 Ripped Physiques

I'm the guy with the freaky ass legs


----------



## thebrick

Damn Atom, you can almost count the fibers! Congrats on that brother. Good to hear you are back on track. That's hilarious about your friend! People underestimate the power of dedication!

I hit chest and it was pretty damn good especially since my partner could not make it in. I even hit some light delts at the end to give 'em a pump before Thursday.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fuk yeah.  Lol. Back bi sat and legs sat.. I am on a mission .. hi all.. you guys are awesome..


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range Week

Back:-
BB Row (4x10)
Yates Row (4x12)
Pull- Up (4x AMAP)
Seated Row (4x15)

Biceps:-
Incline DB Curl (2x30)


----------



## chaotichealth

Haven't been to the gym but 1 times in the past week.  But on a good note I made it on a crew so I'm working a lot more.  So soon money isn't going to be much of an issue. Thank God


----------



## Phoe2006

Heading down to the bayou to work for a week. Hit chest/ bi's/ calves yesterday. On a side note might've found the job I've been waiting for. Making a very good deal more a day than I do now 2 weeks on 2 off. Now all I can is hope and pray it'll still be there after my daughter is born. I need insurance for her birth.


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's, Caives, Quads and hams yesterday.

I've been having some hip pain lately. Sometimes both sides and others just one side.

Yesterday my left side was a bitch. I couldn't do and RDL's even with alight weight and had to stop my squats before I wanted to.

I think it may be arthritis since it runs in the family. In fact, my dad has had both of his replaced, twice.


----------



## thebrick

Nailed back today. t-bars, one-arm rows, hammer rows, close-grip pull downs and straight arm pull downs.

Phoe, if you get that job, we are all coming to live with you!  

Sand, hope that settles down for you.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range Week:-

Legs:-
Leg ext (4x12)
Leg Curl (4x12)
Leg Press (4x15)
Romanian DL (4x12)

Calves:-
Standing (4x20)
Seated (4x20)


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Sand, hope that settles down for you.



Ye, hope so. Not only is it effecting the leg work but causes discomfort while working too.


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> Ye, hope so. Not only is it effecting the leg work but causes discomfort while working too.



What are you taking to help with inflammation?


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> What are you taking to help with inflammation?


800 mgs ibuprofen  3x daily


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> 800 mgs ibuprofen  3x daily



Have you tried using a hefty dose of fish oil in the mix? That's one of my staples.


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Have you tried using a hefty dose of fish oil in the mix? That's one of my staples.


Used to pop tons of caps. About 8 per day.
Haven't lately though


----------



## d2r2ddd

SP, can consider Curcumin


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back/ light shoulders just did some light lat raises and front raises high reps low weight to test the waters in how my shoulder was recouping. Also up'd my cardio to 40 minutes


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> SP, can consider Curcumin



Thanks


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday

Smith row 225x8
HS high row 230x13
Pulldown 180x17

Barbell Inc. 215x8
HS Dip 270x11
Inc Fly 45x20

Smith PBN 155x10
Inc Lateral 24x14
Reverse fly machine 165x17

Smith Rev Bench 255x6
Kickbacks 30x15
Larry Scott Ext. 120x22

I'd say about 70% of the exercises the weights are where they should be. The other's are still a little light.
Trying to pace myself.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off yesterday, cut the grass in the chilly but sunny outside air. Going to hit the shoulders and traps after lunch. Looking forward to it. I'm already starting to stress about my next round of tests in 4 weeks. Its too early to worry about that shit. Gonna take it out on the iron. Never ends.

Phoe, hope that shoulder continues to improve.


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> Took the day off yesterday, cut the grass in the chilly but sunny outside air. Going to hit the shoulders and traps after lunch. Looking forward to it. I'm already starting to stress about my next round of tests in 4 weeks. Its too early to worry about that shit. Gonna take it out on the iron. Never ends.
> 
> Phoe, hope that shoulder continues to improve.



No need to stress brutha, you are going to be fine.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Rep Range Weel

DElts:-
Side LAterals (5x10)
Cable LAterals (4x12)
NAutilus Rear delts (4 x 30/25/20/15)
Overhead Rear Cable (4x15)
Bpaks Rear Cable (4x12-15)


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed some arms today and got my 40 minutes if cardio. Headed back home for the weekend can't wait til my daughter shows up soon. Getting more and more excited daily


----------



## Sandpig

Barbell curls 
Spider curl 
Hs Curl 

Bent knee HS calf
Wide HS calf
1 leg calf

Smith squat
HS ext
LP

Lying Curl
DB RDL
Butt blaster machine 

The LP has been the exercise that has been giving my hips the most problems.
So yesterday I dropped the back support all the way down and only put three plates on each side.

I banged out 65 reps with that. It felt good but I'm not sure I could learn to enjoy that.


----------



## AtomAnt

You know what feels good? It feels good to be sore.... not simply to be sore, but what being sore means. It means you are pushing your body, testing your limits an overloading the muscle. You are forcing your body to adapt and placing an increased stress on your body... it means you are healthy enough to actually push your body... it means you have ability to get up every morning and privilege to go to a gym and kick ass... it means we get to enjoy a lifestyle we take pride in...

There is so much that goes into just being sore... When some people have terminal illnesses, live in 3rd world countries or are being struck down with oppression, we are able to go to the gym and push our bodies to our physical limits and eat food to support it... and come back and do it all again... what an honor and blessing it is to be able to see how far your body can take you... it is simple stuff like that that we don't stop to think about and realize how blessed we really are...

Right now my triceps are throbbing, chest feels hammered and I think I still have a lat pump... we are a unique breed, but this is what makes us thrive


----------



## thebrick

Excellent post Atom! I like that sore feeling too. lets me know I did something good.

Hit the shoulders and traps yesterday. Did a few extras on the front end to warm it all up. Colder weather means longer warm-ups for me. Once I was there I pushed it. Went heavy on my shrugs too. Bicep seems fine now.

Today is the Friday gun show. Let's make this a good one!


----------



## MattG

Bi's, tri's and traps tonight. Ready to hit it hard after 4 days off, feeling good and rested and primed. Weekends here brothers, good stuff!


----------



## thebrick

holy shit my traps are sore from Thursday.
Guns went down today. Bang.


----------



## Sandpig

Hey guys not sure if I'm gonna make my 5am workout tomorrow 
At the Hard Rock watching Volbeat,  Hell Yeah and FFDP. 
Been a long time since I've been to a concert.
Loud as a mother!
Hope everyone's enjoying their Friday night


----------



## thebrick

That's what I'm talking about Sand! Each day counts! Enjoy!


----------



## Sandpig

Yep, went to bed at 2am and up at 7.

Just gonna skip the day and take as many naps as my body wants while doing nothing all day.

Tomorrow I will Kill It, I promise.


----------



## MattG

Chest, delts and back after i go bake in the tanning bed today. A little sore from yesterday, was gonna do legs instead but think ill hit those tomorrow anyways. Got a 10 hour power sleep so Im ready to crush some iron today for sure. Hope the weekends treatin everybody good so far


----------



## thebrick

Doing my power walk today and hittin' wheels tomorrow. 
You guys have a good one!


----------



## MattG

Beautiful sunny fall day here in N.E. Ohio today. Gonna take advantage of it and wash the truck up so it's nice and shiny for my trip to the gym   Legs and forearms today to wrap up the split


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hope everyone's doing well and hitting it hard!
Been sort of AWOL lately.  Still training, lost my training partner due to his work schedule, but might have another maniac to jump in.
Hit back yesterday and did some serious volume and when I got done I was definitely ready to puke.  45-60 seconds rest MAX - yep, even on barbell rows.  WTF am I thinking LOL.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you Grim!

Hit the wheels today. I got me a good one in. Good weight and intensity. Love it when I walk into the gym after a rest day. They always turn out good.

Monday means chest tomorrow. I'll be ready.


----------



## Phoe2006

Legs mofo legs and killed em. I'm gonna be sore

Safety bar squats
1-20 135
2-15 225
3-10 315
4-6 405
5-3 495
6-1 585 with bands

Leg press each time doubling weight
1-50 
2-40 
3-30 
4-20 
5-15 
6-10 
7-6 
8-4 drop set

Leg extensions
1-25
2-20
3-15
4-15
5-12
6-10
7-8
8-6

Stiff legged DL
1-15 135
2-15
3-15
4-15

Leg curls
1-25
2-15
3-15
4-12
5-6
6-13

No cardio


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> ....
> Monday means chest tomorrow. I'll be ready.



yeah ..monday ==> international chest day !!  :headbang::headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> yeah ..monday ==> international chest day !!  :headbang::headbang:



:banghead:


----------



## Sandpig

Back on track after my concert all niter. 

Racks 455x6
Parallel chins 35x11
dec. pullover 90x15

HS Inc 290x8
Dip 75x13
Mac. Fly ?

HS press 200x10
laterals 30x12
BB Smith upright 185x15

Pushdown 85x9
CG Dec Bench 225x13
larry Scott ext w/rope 110x17


----------



## thebrick

Sand, I hope you carbed up on  that night out  

Damn my legs are sore.... and I did a morning power walk. Chest after lunch!

Let's make some noise in the gym brothers!


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shock week

Chest:-
Hammer bench (1xDC rest-pause)
Hammer Incline (1x DC rest pause)
Neck Press + Flyes (3xsupersets)

Triceps:-
Smith CGBP + overhead DB ext (2x Supersets)
Pushdown (2x Dropsets)


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Sand, I hope you carbed up on  that night out
> 
> Damn my legs are sore.... and I did a morning power walk. Chest after lunch!
> 
> Let's make some noise in the gym brothers!



Brick, I am hobbling today... we are in our last blast week and freaking dying.. 

Yesterday went like this:
Loading (heavy) Sets
This Giant set 3 times
Smith Squats
Lying Leg curls
Smith Squats
Leg Extensions

Angled Calf Press 5 sets
Sideways 1-leg leg press 4 sets

Pump sets each pairing 3 times
Superset
hammer pulldown
low cable row

Superset
Hammer chest
Machine laterals

Superset
Hammer machine curls
V-bar pressdowns

I made venison as our last meal yesterday and my girl loved it! I had it marinade in a ginger, soy, sesame, white vinegar and teryaki mix.  Then braised it in a ginger and soy sauce.  It was amazing! My supervisor gave me about 15 pounds of steaks and said he has more whenever I want it... The ginger sauce I use is one from costco... this stuff makes any stir fry or Asian dish jump with flavor.  It is amazing what a simple mix of flavors can do to a meat... As a sidebar, I always add an oil to my marinades when I am not dieting as it really helps to keep the meat tender and it always comes out moist (when cooked properly lol).  I also add vinegar or diet cola when marinading lean meats as it seems to help break down the toughness.  

Tonight will be heavy upper body training with pump sets for lower body... and I feel like I am taking one step further into the depths of hell... but it feels so good


----------



## thebrick

Dang Atom! That sounds awesome. What time should I be there for dinner?

Nailed a chest workout today. I was really happy with it. Went up the heaviest I have been on dumbbell presses since chemo. Lots of negatives thrown in at the end. Sitting here drinking my protein shake now.


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shock Week

Back:-
Straight Arm PD + Pulldown (3x supersets)
BO LAterals + Smith Row (3x supersets)
Seated Cable Row (2x dropsets)

Biceps:-
Incl Db curl + DB Curl (2x supersets)


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Sand, I hope you carbed up on  that night out



Well I had my normal food during the day. I figured I'd eat just before going in and as soon as it got done.

As I mentioned, we were at the Hard Rock on a Fri. night. I tried to find somewhere to eat but everything was pack with concert goers, tourist and gamblers.

Walked across the street and found a NY style pizza joint. Ate a couple giant slices of pizza with pepperoni and a side of grease. 

After the show, we went to our local casino where I pounded down two breakfast specials and a side of pancakes for $6.


----------



## Sandpig

Preacher curls 100x8
Inc DB curl 35x15
Overhead curl 60x17

1 leg calf 100x8
HS calf 395x12
Seated calf 145x14

Extensions 190x8
LP 720x8 with a drop to 630x7
Hack 230x17

seated curl ??
one leg curl 70x13
high LP with toes off platform 450x15 ?

Ive come to the conclusion that the heavy LP's aggravate my hips the most. Maybe the are actually the cause?

I don't think I will go lower than twenty reps from now on.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's last night. Hammered my chest found an iso incline chest machine and actually had a pretty decent chest first time in 3-4 months I've actually done any type of overhead type press cuz if my shoulder kept it lighter. Must say my peptide protocol Magnus helped me out with is helping tremendously. Hi rep bicep exercises couldn't hardly put the phone to my ear afterwards.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off. My job has me freaking buried! Does a pain in the ass lead to money one day? Depends....


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shock week

Legs:-
leg Ext + Squat (3x super sets)
Leg Curl + DB SLDL (3x Supersets)

calves:-
Seated (3x dropsets)
Standing (3x drop sets)


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm getting a haircut tonight.  So, I'm off while my stylist is doing forearm work.  Some of us old BBers still have hair.  IB called me 'Cutler'. LOL
Last night was legs, brief, hard in and out in an hour.  Then was home to pass out shortly after PWO nutrition.


----------



## thebrick

Blasted thru back today. T-bars, barbell rows, dumbbell rows, cable rows while holding for 2 seconds at max contraction each rep, close grip pull-downs, straight arm push downs. 1 solid hour of non-stop fun. Not too bad for the old man on the block.


----------



## psych

Deadlift
worked up to 625 raw for 3 sets of 2 then suit for some speed singles. Easy and fast.

Tried pin pressing, 315 was easy but coach yelled at me about my pec thing so I shot it in the head. Went and did heavy shoulders, pull downs, and some triceps. Resting up, eating kfc grilled, and slamming milk. Got weight nice at 235.


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> Deadlift
> worked up to 625 raw for 3 sets of 2 then suit for some speed singles. Easy and fast.
> 
> Tried pin pressing, 315 was easy but coach yelled at me about my pec thing so I shot it in the head. Went and did heavy shoulders, pull downs, and some triceps. Resting up, eating kfc grilled, and slamming milk. Got weight nice at 235.


Fuck you psych lol I hit back today too and worked my way up to a measly 565 but couldn't get it much higher then my shin. Shoulda just kept hitting 6-8 reps of 405. In know that's your warmup sets. Was able to use the 160 or whatever weight dumbbell to do single armed rows for 4-6 reps 2 sets so I'd say I'm making progress again I know psych uses those to warm up with. I'm closing in on 260 down some weight and feeling and looking leaner will post pics in another 4 weeks.

Got my 46 minutes of cardio and yes I can feel the miracles working I'm fuckin starving all the time. Watched the last inning's of the world series doing my cardio.


----------



## Sandpig

HS Iso row
Barbell Row
Flat Pullover

Decline
Inc Fly/press
Low cross overs

Standing Military
Wide uprights
Overhead cable rear fly

Rope pushdown
Overhead rope cable Ext.
Decline extensions

Last time I was on this routine I was blasting pretty hard back in August.

I'm just cruising now and my strength is just about back to where it was then.

My best decline press set was 265x10 then and yesterday I got 275x6. 

One difference between now and then besides the gear is that I'm eating more food.

Food is King! :headbang:


----------



## psych

Phoe2006 said:


> Fuck you psych lol I hit back today too and worked my way up to a measly 565 but couldn't get it much higher then my shin. Shoulda just kept hitting 6-8 reps of 405. In know that's your warmup sets. Was able to use the 160 or whatever weight dumbbell to do single armed rows for 4-6 reps 2 sets so I'd say I'm making progress again I know psych uses those to warm up with. I'm closing in on 260 down some weight and feeling and looking leaner will post pics in another 4 weeks.
> 
> Got my 46 minutes of cardio and yes I can feel the miracles working I'm fuckin starving all the time. Watched the last inning's of the world series doing my cardio.



1. I don't do dumbbell rows cause that would mean I would have to walk over to the rack. I like barbell and machine rows....i'm lazy

2. Fuck you, you always win contests!!  You're my boy Phoe!!!


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> 1. I don't do dumbbell rows cause that would mean I would have to walk over to the rack. I like barbell and machine rows....i'm lazy
> 
> 2. Fuck you, you always win contests!!  You're my boy Phoe!!!


See and there u completely skipped the part about the deadlifts lol


----------



## psych

I got a deadlift routine you can do....it's just deadlifts. 12 weeks. You got be blasting when you do it. PM if you want it bro


----------



## Phoe2006

psych said:


> I got a deadlift routine you can do....it's just deadlifts. 12 weeks. You got be blasting when you do it. PM if you want it bro


After my daughters born very soon its on


----------



## d2r2ddd

PRRS Shock Week

Delts:-
Smith Military (1x DC Rest PAuse)
Side Laterals (3x Dropsets)
Nautilus Rear (3x Dropssets)
Overhead Cable Laterals (3x Dropsets)

.......OUCH!!!!!


----------



## thebrick

Man those deadlift weights are making me look bad  That's OK I had many years of fun with them and still do. Just not the same amount of weight as in the old days. That's great and love to see it tho. :headbang:

Had a very good shoulder trap workout yesterday. Mixed up my sequence. Started with presses, then drop set flyes, x pulls, rear pulls on cables, upright rows, barbell shrugs and ended with some dumbbell shrugs. Felt damn good and I am starting to feel the damage this AM.

Today is the gun show after lunch.

Its Halloween guys. Any plans??? I think the Mrs and I are headed downtown for sushi dressed as something a little creepy.


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms yesterday today is probably gonna be me driving back home. I'm over 7 hours away


----------



## thebrick

Home is always good Phoe. Safe travels. That little girl is getting closer to her debut!


----------



## Sandpig

Tonight is just a normal night for me. Not into the Halloween spirit.

Yesterdays workout.

DB curls 50x8
EZ Curl 95x11
Reverse Preacher 65x15

Seated calf 170x9
CR on Hack 430x12
Calf press 260x19

Leverage Squat 340x8
Extension 175x12
Sissy squat on Hack 55x16

Lying curl W/elbows under ribs 95x10
Machine reverse lunge 20x10
Smith RDL 135x15

Those Leverage squats were a PR.


----------



## AtomAnt

This blast is coming to an end... HOLY SHIT, it has been a brutal one.  I got really sick right in the middle of it and missed a few session as I was ridiculously contagious, then came back and started beating the piss out of my logbook.  

My body looks good right now.... midsection is tight, delts are popping, legs have deep separation... 

After our cruise period I am going to blast some peptides pretty hard for 12 weeks. 

Tonight we are hitting lagging bodyparts then giving our candy to little kids... seems like everyone is doing well.  That is great to see


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yesterday was volume delts and traps. 45 seconds rest.

Seated DB laterals 6x10
Seated DB press 4x10
BB Front Raise 3x10
Behind Back Cable Lateral Raise 3x10 - NO rest at all.
Bent over DB rear delt raises 3x10
Rear delt cable pulls 3x10
Shrugs 6x10
Hammer shrugs 1x15,12,8, drop 10, drop 12  pyramid up and down.

That was _supposed_ to be all.  Good friend of mine was deadlifting, so to finish my traps I did a couple sets and I really like holding a deadlift on the last rep  at the top, then lowering and holding at right above the knee then at the shin then lowering it to the ground.  Not with weight for triples or doubles, but weight I can control well.  Gives me an incredible pump almost instantly traps to ass.  Tonight I'm taking my little ones out for Halloween, eating some cupcakes they made last night then resting a bit.  Back is tomorrow!


----------



## psych

Typical Halloween.  Eating pot pie's getting prepped for squat workout. Got 765 for 2 sets of 1 tonight. Then I got to bounce at the door tonight at the club. Halloween parties are awesome and bullshit at the same time. Last year broke up a fight between a guy dressed at Elmo and one as Cookie monster, it was just a verbal altercation...... I was rooting for Cookie.


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps here in a few. Been chomping at the bit to get in the gym. 4 days off is a long ass time, ready to tear it up for sure tonight


----------



## chaotichealth

Enjoy the family.  It's a special kind of enjoyment walking through that front door that only us oil workers could ever understand.


----------



## MattG

Feelin nice and sore from last night, so must have done something right. Chest, back and delts today...wheels tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

Trained arms yesterday and got out for sushi last night dressed like a zombie. Just had some fun with it. We were in early. It was freakiin cold and windy out there. Took the day off today. 

Legs tomorrow.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Been awhile since i last train on a Sunday morning, gym's near empty 

FDFS
Chest:-
Low decline dbp (3x4-6)
Incline press (3x 8-10)
Incline flyes (3x 11-13)
Machine press (1x 30)
Cable X'over (1x 30)

Triceps:-
Smith CGBP (2x 4-6)
Overhead Db ext (2x 8-10)
Pushdown (1x 30)


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday

Smith Row 245x8
HS High Row 250x13
Wide Chin BWx15

Inc Barbell 225x8
HS Dip 290x11
Low Inc Fly 50x12

Seated Smith PBN 175x6
Inc. Lateral 25x15
Mac. Rear fly 155x20

Smith Rev. Bench 275x8
Kickbacks 35x13
Larry Scott Ext. 140x19

The reverse bench was a new PR.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yes.   I lifted both feet out of the grave and did some legs guys. Been horizontal on a gurney due to a health issue but this old fuker is comin back. 
Good reads from you guys. Thanks for the mental get wells from all ...keep tossin 45s like paperplates .


----------



## thebrick

Hell yea IB, good to see you here and kicking a little ass!

Hit  the wheels hard today like a good 'ol piece of shit should and drinking my protein shake.


----------



## Phoe2006

Legs for me as well today


----------



## d2r2ddd

FDFS
Back:-
BB Row (4x 4-6)
Pulldown (3x 8-10)
Seated Cable (3x 12)
Hammer row (1x 30)
Hammer Pulldown (1x 30)

Biceps:-
DB Curl (3x 4-6)
Incline DB(3x 8-10)
EZ Curl (2x 12)
Nautilus Curl (1x 30)
Cable Curl (1x 30)


----------



## thebrick

Chest today. My training partner should be back from his hunting trip so I intend to push the envelope with a good spot.

Lets kick this week off right brothers.


----------



## Sandpig

So yesterday I took my log book out of my bag so I could post actual numbers instead of guessing.
Well I left the damn thing on my desk. :banghead:

So when I got to the gym and I realized it, I had decide what to do. Guess at what I was supposed to do or mix it up.

Z28 was there and we both decided I should do something different.

I ended up doing drop sets on all exercises. And I did quite a few that I hadn't done in a while.

Now when it came to quads I decided to go heavy on the smith squats. I even busted out the wraps.

I ended up doing 315x8, 365x3 then 315 aging for 6 I think.

Not sure how much Z helped me with the last two sets.

It's probably been thirty years since I've even put that much weight on my back.


----------



## Phoe2006

Dr said my daughters about 8¼lbs today and still has a couple more weeks to brew.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to smash chest, biceps abs and calves tonight.  Just have to train a bit later to allow for the Int'l Bench Press Day Glee club to leave.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Actually, on second thought, I'm switching things up to kick my physique and metabolism in the nuts.  Back, biceps and delts.  Hungry as a wolf today too.  That's good.
G.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, that's a nice weight. Sounds like things are going well. Very happy for you brother!!

Change of plans at the gym, last minute. Partner could not make it so I hit back. Went great too. Good weights and intense. Love that confusion principle. Grim, it must be in the air.  lol


----------



## Z28

Sandpig said:


> So yesterday I took my log book out of my bag so I could post actual numbers instead of guessing.
> Well I left the damn thing on my desk. :banghead:
> 
> So when I got to the gym and I realized it, I had decide what to do. Guess at what I was supposed to do or mix it up.
> 
> Z28 was there and we both decided I should do something different.
> 
> I ended up doing drop sets on all exercises. And I did quite a few that I hadn't done in a while.
> 
> Now when it came to quads I decided to go heavy on the smith squats. I even busted out the wraps.
> 
> I ended up doing 315x8, 365x3 then 315 aging for 6 I think.
> 
> Not sure how much Z helped me with the last two sets.
> 
> It's probably been thirty years since I've even put that much weight on my back.


did awesome bro. I hope I can look and lift half that much when I hit your age. Not that thats old of course. Just getting started!


----------



## Sandpig

Thanks, dude.


----------



## d2r2ddd

FDFS 
Quads:-
Squat (4x 6)
Leg ext (3x 8-10)
Leg Press (3x 11-13)
Bulgarian Squat (1x 30)
Leg Ext (1x 30)

Hamstring:-
Romania DL (3x 6)
Seated Leg CUrl (3x 8-10)
Lying Leg Curl (3x 11-13)
1-legged Back Ext (1x 30)
1-legged Deadlift (1x 30)


----------



## AtomAnt

We are on our cruise and doing all muscle rounds, but we are each focusing on certain areas and training each area with that we want to bring up with high frequency.

I was looking through old pics and found this one from my first show when I was 16 years old.  I had no idea how to prep or manipulate water... just dieted and had someone help me pose...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Omg ...did u guys hear the boom. I mean the boom boom?  Well how could you not.  Fricken gun show down south tonite and its a rare event but I gotta pop back from the horizontal table of sickness and i even heard the whizzing of an eliptical trainer. Lol. Whats next ?   Stay tuned. Love the pic atom tg  no mullet bro....ib


----------



## thebrick

I did hear a boom and a whir, and I was thinking what the heck is going on down there? Sounds good tho!

Atom, you have looked great since day one and now we have the proof.

Hit the chest today. 3 damn good ones in a row so far this week. May be a rest day tomorrow.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Atom, that is a impressive physique for a 16yo :sniper:


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest yesterday and back and some lighter front raises still trying to leave my shoulders alone. Did some incline db bench yesterday and probably shouldn't have gone over 100's


----------



## Sandpig

Mentally I'm not good. Work is aggravating as hell. So it's messing everything up including my workouts.
Did back, chest, delts and tri's yesterday.

At least I think I did.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Chest tonight, abs and calves.  Yeah buddy!! This 'how we get it done!
Slept like a rock last night.  Was damn tired.  Monday's back session got me good!  Lower back is still tired from all that stress, but we'll kick it tonight.

Big eats today, love my food!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> I did hear a boom and a whir, and I was thinking what the heck is going on down there? Sounds good tho!
> 
> Atom, you have looked great since day one and now we have the proof.
> 
> Hit the chest today. 3 damn good ones in a row so far this week. May be a rest day tomorrow.





d2r2ddd said:


> Atom, that is a impressive physique for a 16yo :sniper:



Thanks guys... but I did not look good from the start... before I looked like that, I was obese... I'm talking size 44 waist (Now a 28 is big when dieting and I wear 29-30 normally).

When I began losing my weight I actually ripped up every picture of me from when I was fat.  Crazy? Yes, but I wanted to nothing to do with the part of my life... I now wish I did not do that as it would be cool to see where I began... 

Last night focused on our main areas that need special attention.  I focused on chest, back width and thickness and hamstrings.  Good session overall for a cruise...


----------



## Phoe2006

Atomant you look great brother even at young age.

Tonight was arms and 45 minutes of cardio. 

Not gonna lie I'm getting so excited to meet my daughter. The days are flying by not to long and she'll grace us with her birth


----------



## Sandpig

Bi's, calves, Quads and Hams yesterday.

Had a good workout. Hit 300x6 on Smith Squats without wraps.


----------



## The Grim Repper

"Heavy" chest and biceps last night.  Weights all up from last time I hit it this fashion.  Loving that, oh yeah!
Was in and out in under an hour.  Very quick Blood and Guts type training.  Had a great pump, great day of eating, slept solid.  Day off today.  3x week MAX now, it's grow time baby.


----------



## thebrick

Rested yesterday and today I am up for shoulders and traps. Yeah baby!

Phoe, that little girl will have you wrapped around her finger.... as it should be! Happy for you brother!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yeah, Phoe, you're gonna be all about that little one.  I'm a father of two little girls and I learned about what true love is and I'm hoping I can live up to the love those little ones show me.  Congrats again brother, new world ahead of you and you're gonna feel like you hadn't even lived after that.
G.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Last session before short vacation in Gold Coast 

FDFS
Delts:-
Push press (4x 4-6)
Side Laterals (3x 8-10)
Rear delts machine (3x 11-13)
Cable laterals (1x 30)
Overhead Cable Laterals (1x 30)


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. Hope you guys are all well and life is  good and upbeat .
I've been away from board and gym quite a bit. Working on getting family out of 
the environment we live in here. Just too much going on on these streets.
Missing the gym and this place, You guys are good friends . I'm looking forward to being back in gym and here full time. Scrambling around today getting ready for a drive to alabama for a funeral. Sudden unexpected death of a  family member. Be good to get back to my main buds Iron built Grim , brick  and the rest of you iron heads . Well gotta run . Someone backed into my car and buckled the hood last nite grill crushed c. lol. The country life is really calling me.
Train hard train smart and be good to yourselves. Enjoy each day and make the most of it. Talk with you soon. IB Grim and Mick sorry ive been distant will holler up on the tele soon. Must be good times coming after this very challenging period of time. I will be back as soon as I can. Miss the hell out of my old familiar gym routine.Life is so much better with gym time. Keep some sunshine on your faces and iron in your blood... T


----------



## rangerjockey

Fasted, 1 hour cardio on the stationay bike at home, watching an hour of FOX NEWS.  Had a great breakfast after that, red potatoes cooked with coconut oil and a pile of eggwhites with some green onion.


----------



## Phoe2006

Good to see you t. Now find your ass down this direction and away from all that big city life.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you drop in T! Been thinking about you quite a bit. Hope things get smoothed out. They will.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Had a little time to kill yesterday afternoon, did 30 minutes on the step mill.  Ate a lot of steak and potatoes w/dessert (shutup) and slept about 9 hours.  Ready to tear wheels up tonight, then get home and eat and sleep some more!


----------



## thebrick

Had a kick-ass shoulder/ trap workout yesterday. Pushed my best weights yet this year. 

Weighed yesterday and I am up 29 pounds from my low point earlier this year (now 214). I could tell by the way my shirts fit I had put on weight. I have some belly, but I don't even care  lol

Gun show today. 

Brothers its Friday! Let's kick some ass.


----------



## AtomAnt

We are off today... well deserved day off... we are traveling up to see her family this weekend and she is going to go with her mom, grandmother and cousins to by their dresses for the wedding, my girl has her dress...

One of my best friends lives near her parents so when they go do the dress thing, he and I will be training and eating copious amounts of food... he competed with me earlier this year...

I HAVE SOME GREAT NEWS

My gyno surgery is going to be covered by my insurance.  I am going to the doc on Monday to get things scheduled and what not...


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, I'm gonna try to get 9 on Sunday

Atom, that's  awesome


----------



## thebrick

Rest day today. Wheels tomorrow.

Atom, great news on that insurance!!! I'm sure that is an out-patient procedure? How long you have to be out of the gym? You'll recover fast.


----------



## chaotichealth

I've been off cycle for almost 2 months now. In the past two weeks this is the 2nd time I went to the gym.  I feel my desire coming back. I seen i lost 7 lbs that's sad but the frig is stocked full now I'll get it back. Can't wait till Ibdo trt

   Doing a full body work out today. Start slow till im back at it hard


----------



## Sandpig

Here's Saturday's workout

Preacher Curl
Incline curl
Overhead curl

one leg calf
HS calf
Seated Calf

Extensions
Hack
Pendulum squat (Its a leverage machine that moves in a pendulum motion)

Seated Curl
one leg curl
RDL

Was happy I got 270x8 on the hacks done Platz style with the feet at the very bottom of the platform.


----------



## MattG

Havent posted for a while due to crazy schedule lately. Took a week off from the gym bc i pretty much had to. Made it in last night for a whole upper body workout, legs tonight i think. Hope everybodys been good


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you Matt!
Had a good leg workout yesterday. Planning on a good chest session today.
Let's kick this Monday off good brothers!

Phoe, the days are clicking by and your little girl is close to her debut?


----------



## Sandpig

back, chest, delts and tri's yesterday.

New PR on reverse Smith Bench


----------



## thebrick

Had great back session today. I think tomorrow will be a rest day. 3 good ones in a row since Sunday. Time to eat, rest and recharge.


----------



## MattG

Didnt get to hit wheels yesterday as planned, but got to em tonight. Legs are like jello right now.lol. hope to get back into my normal routine soon. Going back to school in your 30's and trying to support a family plus keeping up a lifting schedule aint easy let me tell you. Cant wait to get myself back to a normal life. It will happen one of these days...


----------



## Sandpig

Good workout yesterday. Bi's, calves, quads and hams.

Tried doing this workout with a preworkout stimulant. Amazingly strength was fine, just down a bit on aggression.

As I mentioned in the new injury thread, I fucked up my wrist worse than it already was. Gonna take the rest of the week off.


----------



## AtomAnt

I brought this up as well in the injury thread, but I am getting my gyno surgery on December 17th... going to be such a relief to get that off my chest, literally, as it caused me pains since I was 11.

I am going to be training hard until then and then will be out for 3-4 weeks as I recover.


----------



## Phoe2006

Big day for me. Last 4-5 days been inconsistent because of preparing for today. Good note having to buy a new belt and possibly jeans smaller ofcourse. I'll be checking in throughout the day and let everyone know how today goes


----------



## Phoe2006

I have a healthy baby girl. 9lbs 20.5"


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, that is GREAT! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Sandpig

Awesome,  Phoe.
Congrats and welcome  to fatherhood.


----------



## The Grim Repper

:sSig_woohoo2:   :celebrate:

CONGRATS PHOE!


----------



## Magnus82

Congrats Phoe!  She's an angel!!!


----------



## MattG

Congrats on the new addition Phoe, thats awesome bro!


----------



## thebrick

Dang I'm sore from the shoulders and traps from yesterday. Was it enough? Hell no. Went in for guns today. Rest tomorrow!

Phoe, when does the family come home to the house?


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps tonight. Felt good to get back into the swing of things after a little break. It was just time, was feeling burnt out mentally. I find its necessary to take a little time off a few times a year, always come back refreshed and ready to go again...


----------



## d2r2ddd

Gonna do Wendler's 531 For a cycle or two.

Started with Bench Day:
Bench 3x5
Low decline DBP 4x10-12
Flyes 4x12
Pushdown 4x12


----------



## Sandpig

As I said in the injury thread, I'm gonna give it a go today.

Thankfully I own a pair of quality Inzer wrist wraps.

I really believe that my job causes more damage than the gym does anyway. 

Barbell curls are about the most aggravating for me and I'll probably stop doing them.


----------



## Sandpig

Workout went ok. Strength was there but had to sub out CG Bench for a machine exercise and on dips I used body weight only for high reps instead of going heavy.
Other than that it was ok.

But later while working it started bothering me.

So usually I'm two on, one off. But I think for now I'm going to go EOD. I got a little cold too so timing is just right.


----------



## thebrick

Be patient with that Sandpig. You will get back.

Gonna hit the wheels today. Rest day yesterday was nice. Batteries are recharged and I'm ready. One shitty day here weather-wise. Might as well suffer with the iron.


----------



## The Grim Repper

More home improvements today for me.  This week's going to be freezing, so that motivates the sleeping monster inside me to build strength, eat and rest like a grizzly.  Not sure of how I'm going to split the week, days on, nothing.  Winging it.


----------



## MattG

Chest back and delts earlier today. Kept rest periods short and did 26 sets in a little under an hour. Got a great pump so im happy with that. Hope the weekend treated everybody good.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift Day:-

DeadLift 3x5
Pull up 4x amap
Yates row 4x 10-12
Hammer PD 4x12


----------



## thebrick

Very good chest workout today. Decline bench, dumbbells presses on a flat bench, dumbbell flyes and pec deck, squeezing at the top. Threw in a few sets of biceps at the end. Not bad for an ol man  lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Heading to do chest myself


----------



## MattG

Wheels and forearms tonight. Man what a shitty day. Snow all last night and this morning, now the winds howling and bitter cold. Winter is officially here in Ohio I think.


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Wheels and forearms tonight. Man what a shitty day. Snow all last night and this morning, now the winds howling and bitter cold. Winter is officially here in Ohio I think.



Freakin cold here too.


----------



## Sandpig

bi's, calves, quads and hams yesterday.

Didn't even mess with my wrist on Bi's. Did two machine and one cable exercise.

Got 305x6 on leverage squats. When I did the first rep I thought I would only get four.


----------



## thebrick

I hear you guys. I hate this weather.

I trained back today. Hit it hard and had a good sweat going. Just what I needed. Trust me.


----------



## MattG

Guns and traps today. St. bar curls, reverse grip curls, db 21's for bis. Dips, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard grip pressdowns, and db extensions for tris. St. bar rear shrugs and st. bar front shrugs for traps. Killed it pretty good tonight in 55min.


----------



## Phoe2006

Back today and went heavier on deadlifts worked my way up to 545 for 1 2 sets though. Downfall my hernia is flared up  that'll definitely be a distant surgery. Thing is its not that bad I think what actually aggravated it was the 150lbs db rows or the cable rows


----------



## MattG

Damn man sorry to hear about your hernia, that sucks bro


----------



## d2r2ddd

Military Press  day:-

Military 3x5
Side Latetals 4x10-12
Rear cable Laterals 4x15
Ez curl 4x12
Preacher 4x15


----------



## Alinshop

Boulder shoulders!


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, sorry about that hernia. Been down that path myself. Good to hear its not too bad.

Gonna chill today. I feel like I have caught a mild cold and I am covered up with work. Going to catch a good walk today in the sun. The weather looks warmer and better. Love being outside in the sun and fresh air.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'll see you a hernia and raise you one... :\
Chest, bis and abs tonight.  Can't wait to pump the shit outta myself tonight.
KILL IT!


----------



## psych

Prepping for my meet in 4 weeks.

Dead lift worked up to 635 2 for 4 sets
Bench 5x5 535 to 2 board
Lift to knees 555 3x4 thought i was gonna shit my pants 
5x10 flys
speed squats.

My left bicep kills when i lift need to get it worked on.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat day:-

Squat 3x5
Leg Press 4x12
Leg Ext 4x12
Leg CUrl 4x12
Incline Calves 4x12


----------



## Sandpig

Decided to change things a bit to continue giving my body a little break.

Didn't want to change the type of training so I just bumped up the reps so I'm not continuing to pound these joints. With my 50th birthday just around the corner, I need to get smarter instead of worrying about getting bigger.

Back, chest, delts and tri's yesterday. No PR's obviously.


----------



## thebrick

Nursing a little cold so I am laying out today. Aiming for shoulders/traps tomorrow. 

Life is very good despite this cold.


----------



## AtomAnt

We are back blasting again this week... let me tell you, my legs are sore as all fuck!!!!

Beginning of the week was heavy legs with light upper body then reversed, heavy upper body and light lower body.

Yesterday was muscle rounds with a lower body focus and tonight will be muscle rounds with an upper body emphasis.

A guy I competed against who moved away but still has family near me contacted me to see if he could train with us when he is in town to see his family.  I told him he is welcome to train with us the days we are here... we are making the round trip to see both of our families Tuesday - Saturday next week.


----------



## Sandpig

Since I dropped the weights on most of the exercises, I decided to do some drop sets to keep the intensity up. Bis, calves, quads and hams yesterday.

On a side note, I've been pretty much working everyday lately and the fat is melting away. Down about five pounds.


----------



## thebrick

Well dang, my little cold has grown into a bigger one.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Well dang, my little cold has grown into a bigger one.


Look at the positives brother. You got great news yesterday. Whenever I got a cold when I still was drinking whiskey all I'd do is grab a bottle of my favorite and drink up. Next morning maybe a slight hangover, but felt a million times better. Drink plenty of water 2-4+ glasses and take 2-3 aspirin's


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Phoe! Yep, I'll take that news I got yesterday any day! Man, A couple shots of Jack Black does sound good! This woman I knew years ago highly recommended "rock and rye" for a cold... a shot of whiskey with a little honey and lemon in it. I think I'll skip the honey and lemon!  LOL!


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, I think your remedy worked. I am feeling better. 3 shots of Jack and I was in the bed early. Worked like a charm.  :headbang:

Nurse called me yesterday and said the labs on my urine looked good. No abnormal cells found. That is a good sign for further up in those 2 ureters into my kidneys. Good day yesterday


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Phoe, I think your remedy worked. I am feeling better. 3 shots of Jack and I was in the bed early. Worked like a charm.  :headbang:
> 
> Nurse called me yesterday and said the labs on my urine looked good. No abnormal cells found. That is a good sign for further up in those 2 ureters into my kidneys. Good day yesterday



Glad you're feeling better and even happier the blood work's looking good


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench press day:-
Bench press 3x3
Low decline DB 4x10-12
Flyes 4x13-15
Pushdown 4x12-15


----------



## Sandpig

Awesome,  Brick


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest heavy bi's and calves. Week 1 of my blast and front loaded npp, tren ace and test prop and holy shit I am about 85 lbs heavier on bench most of that being my shoulders not in pain so I could actually go heavier. Felt really good though. I will admit it was a hammer strength Smith machine but hell one rep of 405 and another at 425 I must say really boosted my ego. Also it obviously didn't hurt my shoulder doing heavy incline bench for reps


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe, that's the exact blast I'll be doing come Jan.

Tren and Prop will be low to moderate but I'm gonna crank up the NPP.


----------



## Sandpig

back, chest, delts and tri's yesterday.

So not only have I dropped the weights to give my body a break before I start blasting in Jan. but I've started squeezing at the contraction of most reps. Especially for back.


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> Phoe, that's the exact blast I'll be doing come Jan.
> 
> Tren and Prop will be low to moderate but I'm gonna crank up the NPP.


I'm doing 200/75/75 test/tren/npp EOD. I doubled up this first week. This is the guidance I was given by my coach

You'll love npp if you haven't ever ran a high doses I definitely say do it


----------



## Sandpig

I've done npp at 100 mgs ED before


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> I've done npp at 100 mgs ED before


Hell I've gotten my best gains from deca above a gram a week but the bloat/ water weight was horrible. I really have never messed with npp that much tried it once when I got sent a sample but didn't run it high enough to do anything cuz I only had 1 bottle.


----------



## Sandpig

Funny I don't get bloated from npp or Deca 
Start getting  my test up to around 500 mgs and I'm a water buffalo


----------



## AtomAnt

Been MIA for a few days...  Came down with atrophic gastritis and lost about 10lbs.

I'm sitting a little over 150 now.


----------



## Sandpig

Bis, calves, quads and hams yesterday.

Training in "cruise mode" still but went heavy on the leverage squats. 360x8. Most I've ever done on that thing.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts and traps tonight - can't wait for the pump!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift day:-
Deadlift 3x3
Yates row 4x12
Pulldown 4x12
Hammer Pulldown 4x12


----------



## Phoe2006

Back and light shoulders but it was cut short because I had to get home and help with my daughter


----------



## thebrick

Feeling better so I am hitting chest after lunch. First time to push some iron since last Tuesday. I'm ready to roll.


----------



## AtomAnt

I should have posted some training highlights from yesterday... Even though I am down about 10 pounds from being sick, I managed this:

225 x 20
225 w/ orange bands double wrapped x 13
225 w/ green bands double wrapped x 8
315 x 7 

then git some isolation exercises for legs.

Upper body got the pump set treatment.

My girl crushed 185lbs for 13 reps and was begging for the puke bucket.  We were both ready for pukeville but managed to recover and get through the session.  She is getting straight diesel! So fucking proud of her...  she is using Pure Gear Anavar right now at 20mg/day


----------



## chaotichealth

Hit the legs today.  Low weights high reps.


----------



## MattG

Hitting chest, back and delts here in a few. Just got hired for a new job today, and the hours should be perfect for still getting gym time in. After my job training ill be on 40hrs with fri, sat, and sunday off. Or overtime on fridays. Either way ill have an actual weekend to get the gym in, plus should still get to lift once or twice during the week. Works for me


----------



## d2r2ddd

this order jus arrived ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




will be my pre-bed read


----------



## Alinshop

chaotichealth said:


> Hit the legs today.  Low weights high reps.



I've been told the whole low weight, high reps doesn't work.:action-smiley-041::headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Very good back workout today. Lots of negatives made it real intense. Walked out feeling wide. Trying to get large for Thanksgiving


----------



## MattG

Bi's, tri's and traps tonight. Was a cold one, furnace out so it was only 49 degrees. I go to a privately owned gym that my dads former boss owns. Hard to complain when i have my own key and pay absolutely nothing, but damn i hope he gets that furnace fixed soon. Anything below 40 degress makes for a lousy workout. May have to break down and get a membership at the local public gym.


----------



## Sandpig

Back, chest, delts and tris
Still focusing on squeezing instead of just banging the weights. Actually felt my chest contract yesterday. 
Although I'm still doing exercises like Racks in the normal fashion. Got 470x8.

Wrist is doing much better. I now wear one of my Inzer wraps while working all the time.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Military Press day:-
Military 3x3
Supersets Front+side+Rear laterals 3x20 (Burn m'farkers!)
Nautilus Rear 3x25

DB Curl 4x8
Nautilus curl 4x12-15


----------



## thebrick

Hit the shoulders and traps hard this afternoon. Since I missed that workout last week, felt great. Sitting here taking my protein shake as I type.

YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING!


----------



## turbobusa

Happy thanksgiving to ally buddies here in bricks hangout spot.
Coming week will be my break in to getting back full time with the gym. 
My gym is rumoured to be reopening this coming week. 
If not guess i;''ll be at another gym til it does. Took a couple little workouts this past week. i got sore unzipping my gym bag  LOl. 
Grim I sent you an Email with my phone #. Mick i'm gonna call you soon or vs versa. Phoe AA and all the rest looking forward to being back checking up with my pals here.IB where ya B?   Talk soon happy Tday. I'm in texas getting ready for turkey and a swim with some of my grand kids. Turbobusa....................


----------



## Sandpig

Happy Thanksgiving guys.
Yesterday's workout went well.
Got 315x4 on Smith squats. Not enough reps so I decided to do a couple more sets.
Kept the weight the same but busted out the wraps.
Then did my normal routine 
No work today or tomorrow but I'll go in to make some cash on Saturday


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat 3x3
Leg Ext 4x12
Leg Curl 4x12

Standing calves 4x12
Seated Calves 4x12


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. I'm about to do a hotel "fitness" area w/o. I see some dumbells and a flat bench also a paramount pulldown. Some chest aback and shoulders are 
the game plan.  a few sets of each. I get sore from almost nothing . have a great day and weekend. Swimming with the grand kids later. Hey brick and IB i'm going to lonestar cycles to look at the 2015 indians later today with my step son. Brick you are riding a road king or is it a fatboy? Can't remember. 
Talk soon .    T


----------



## thebrick

Hey T! Fatboy here. Still love it. Really like those Indians too.

Going to take the day off from training. This damn sinus crud won't let go of me. Congestion from hell and still have the cough. Gonna eat some turkey day leftovers and take a nap. The sun is shining on the sofa and that's looking pretty darn good.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench press 3x5/3/1
Low decline DBP 4x12
Flyes 4x15

Pushdown 4x12


----------



## turbobusa

Hey mick I went and sat on a chief and chiefftain today. 
Did not ride had all the grands with and wife etc. 
had them fire one up though sweeeet sounding. 
Was gonna do a road king or street glide. 
Really thinking of doing the chief though. That was my late fathers 
bike of choice 60 yrs ago. Wife is maybe doing a scout or a sporty.
Man get over that cold stuff and feel better soon. 
Looking for areas here we'd want to relocate to.
You have a pm ... T      Hey Phoe i'm coming back in the winterafdter new years    i'm gonna be solo on that trip. They have me totally booked on family stuff til i leave sunday. You still over by houston?

T


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Hey mick I went and sat on a chief and chiefftain today.
> Did not ride had all the grands with and wife etc.
> had them fire one up though sweeeet sounding.
> Was gonna do a road king or street glide.
> Really thinking of doing the chief though. That was my late fathers
> bike of choice 60 yrs ago. Wife is maybe doing a scout or a sporty.
> Man get over that cold stuff and feel better soon.
> Looking for areas here we'd want to relocate to.
> You have a pm ... T      Hey Phoe i'm coming back in the winterafdter new years    i'm gonna be solo on that trip. They have me totally booked on family stuff til i leave sunday. You still over by houston?
> 
> T


You got a PM


----------



## Sandpig

Went to the gym yesterday around 5am and they were closed. WTF!
So I went across the street to another gym. They wanted $20 for a day pass.
I told the guy , no way that's more than I pay for a month at Gold's.
He asked if I was local and when I said yea, he let me in for free.

This gym is much better equipped than Gold's so I decided to do some volume messing around with different stuff that we don't have.
Hey, I did some free weight stuff too.
Anyway they had a few pieces that I haven't used since the old Flaming Gold's closed. I was excited.

I also tried a calf machine called Rock It made by Hoist. That thing was freakin awesome. And I wasn't even supposed to train calves.,
So now I'm thinking about joining this place.


----------



## turbobusa

Good um aftyernoon. Waiting on my 1.5 yr baby grandson to get here for some pool time with his 4  yr old sister and my other g daughter 3.  Man i'm like the dr suess of infants and little kids . Holy competition. They are a riot. Had my money been right some decades back i'd probably have 10 kids and 40 grands instead of 4 kids and 10 grands. lol. Oh yeah stopped supps no trtr yet so estro is giving me the patience of a saint  or eunich maybe lol. only 9 days  til urologist and the end of this low t torture.  Just kid in pool time today and a birthday dinner tonight. Next week its gym first everyday   THEN  I turn my phone on. Have a great nite tonight and a great sunday. I'm ready to jump ship 
from those godammn bears and be a dallas fan , eh? My wife can follow the bears silly shit down to the tumble weeds. I see IB's Seahawk roughed up niners pretty harsh lol. Good for you IB . Make sure you rub seahawks in wifes face when you yak.  Oh yeah the no test in the body thing makes my joints feel like I been hit by a truck.  lol    THx   T


----------



## thebrick

T, man! Good to see you around! Keep hangin' out here!

Hit some arms today. Trying to ease back into it after a few days off.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest. Bi's, calves. Tomorrow 18+ hour drive to the next job. It was definitely nice being home the past month and half experiencing the birth of my daughter and all, but now moneys tight with the wifey not working.  Gotta get back on the road til this next job comes available. The one I've been waiting on for over a month now.


----------



## kubes

Hit back and shoulders today. Good to see all the brothers still hitting it hard!!


----------



## Sandpig

Couldnt get motivated yesterday. Was half assing it then decided to get the hell out of there before I got hurt.

Can't wait to get off this cruise.

But first I got to come up with the cash to buy what I want. And it's F'n Xmas time.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick i missed being here the whole time I was away. have my old training pard coming back on tues to get back in the rythum. Phoe you and i will be on the road about the same time. I've got a 16 hr huck back up to chi. Leaving noonish. 
I really needed this short time away and with family. Phoe i'm coming ona scouting trip after the holidays. we willl be needing to meet up for sure. 
IB where ya B?  will be hitting up this room with workout checkins vand su8ch starting this coming week,. Have a great day one and all. I'mmma try and call you on the road GR.    thanks    T


----------



## kubes

Shredded my chest today. Now time to get on with the rest of the day


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts yesterday. Wheels and forearms later on today. Hope everybodys weekend has been a good one


----------



## thebrick

Spent my afternoon at a walk-in clinic. Seems my cold morphed into a sinus infection. Walked out with antibiotics and a steroid nasal spray. Spent the other half of the afternoon hanging Christmas lights.

Hoping to hit chest tomorrow. Starting to feel like the gym lard-ass.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Spent my afternoon at a walk-in clinic. Seems my cold morphed into a sinus infection. Walked out with antibiotics and a steroid nasal spray. Spent the other half of the afternoon hanging Christmas lights.
> 
> Hoping to hit chest tomorrow. Starting to feel like the gym lard-ass.



Hope you get better soon brother! I get those sinus infections at least a couple times a year as well. Antibiotics and some flonase help me a ton


----------



## kubes

Trained arms today

Skull crushers 5x12

Preacher curls hammer strength 5x12

Tricep extensions 5x10

Standing dumbbell curls 5x12

Tricep push downs 5x20

Rope pulls 5x8

Negatives curls 5x5

Reverse pull downs 5x15

35 minutes cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Hit the chest and shoulders today. I guess I'll take off Tuesday and Wed. I have a CT scan and blood work Thursday AM. Don't want to elevate my creatinine readings unnecessarily. I already know they will test that.

you guys tear it up!


----------



## MattG

Bi's, tri's and traps today. Didnt feel like goin to the gym so i did an at home dumbell workout. Seated concentration curls, hammer db curls and standing curls for bis. Db kickbacks, db extensions and chair dips for tris. Db shrugs, front and neutral grip for traps. Not a bad substitution for the gym, good to switch up exercises like that every so often.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift 3x5/3/1
Yates Row 4x10-12
Pulldown 4x12
Seated Row 4x10-12
Hammer PD 4x12


----------



## Sandpig

Started volume training again yesterday. Gonna ease into it so I'll be ready for my blast come Jan.

On a side note, I messed up my wrist again while driving. :banghead:


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day


----------



## kubes

I will be hitting shoulders and legs tonight. Got my son training with me now. He has put on about 25lbs in 4 months


----------



## thebrick

Went for a walk in the 45º outside. Just bundled up and went. I'll be glad when this blood work is done so I can push some iron.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Sandpig said:


> On a side note, I messed up my wrist again while driving. :banghead:



those are some delicate wrist u have 

Military Press 3x5/3/1
Supersets Front/side/read laterals 3x20
Nautilus Rear 4x12

Preacher Curl 4x12


----------



## Sandpig

d2r2ddd said:


> those are some delicate wrist u have
> 
> Military Press 3x5/3/1
> Supersets Front/side/read laterals 3x20
> Nautilus Rear 4x12
> 
> Preacher Curl 4x12


And the last time it was while getting off of the leg curl machine 
I think I'd describe my wrist as worn out/over used


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> And the last time it was while getting off of the leg curl machine
> I think I'd describe my wrist as worn out/over used


Switch hands and stop beating it with the sane one all the time


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Switch hands and stop beating it with the sane one all the time


Can't


----------



## mechace1

Deadlifts up to 425x8
some deficit sldl work
then hit back hard


----------



## thebrick

One more day... I may tell my people at work that I am taking a day off tomorrow so I can train after I get my scan and labs in the AM  lol


----------



## Alinshop

thebrick said:


> One more day... I may tell my people at work that I am taking a day off tomorrow so I can train after I get my scan and labs in the AM  lol



What a smart idea Brick. Do it, you deserve it!!! :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

Chest yesterday.

Since I had no work I did a little more and worked a little more intensely than I should have. And I say this cause I just started doing volume again.

My chest is a bit sore this morning but not as bad as I thought it would be.

Back today.


----------



## kubes

Yesterday wads rest day but gonna tear it up tonight. Chest night tonight  good morning brothers


----------



## turbobusa

Phoe2006 said:


> Switch hands and stop beating it with the sane one all the time



Maybe he is like me phoe and he has too use two hands to get it done


----------



## turbobusa

well had to join worlds a couple days ago as my regular spot has yet to reopen.light chest bak shoulders today legs and cardio.
feels good to be back in our world.  Thanks, T,...........


----------



## thebrick

T, glad you are back in the iron pit! Keep it up!

Back in from my labs and CT scan. Labs looked good and doctor took a quick look at my scan while I was in the office. Pretty weird to see your insides on a monitor as the doc scrolls down through your organs. Anyway the GREAT news is she didn't see anything bad! It still goes to a radiologist for a closer look, but its an excellent start. Woohoo!

So with that, I am going to sling some iron with a big-ass smile. Don't tell anyone I am at work today because I am not!  lol

We gotta get IB back in here.

you guys have a great one!!


----------



## Phoe2006

Worked 34 hours in 2 days and crushed arms today.


----------



## kubes

Phoe2006 said:


> Worked 34 hours in 2 days and crushed arms today.




Yikes I am surprised that you had any energy to train. Hitting chest tonight with my son


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Worked 34 hours in 2 days and crushed arms today.


You da man.
Honestly  I could never do that


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> You da man.
> Honestly  I could never do that


Looking at 95-105 for this week downside is I'll probably make the gym every other day


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> You da man.
> Honestly  I could never do that



Me either! I would be crashing after that! Phoe, I guess you found a 24/7 gym? 

Guns today! AND Friday, yea baby!


----------



## GOTGrowth

-Happy Friday!


----------



## turbobusa

Leg work and cardio today. Solo . Training pard got his period or some shit like that. J/K   just as well as this is ease  in time . Regroove and avoid injuries. Hey Brick we look like brothers. My wife was like dam you guys would pass as brothers easily.  everyone have a great day......   T


----------



## thebrick

turbobusa said:


> Leg work and cardio today. Solo . Training pard got his period or some shit like that. J/K   just as well as this is ease  in time . Regroove and avoid injuries. Hey Brick we look like brothers. My wife was like dam you guys would pass as brothers easily.  everyone have a great day......   T



Cool!  but... Having seen my mug, all I can say is poor you!  LOL


----------



## Sandpig

Back yesterday 
Did stiff arm pull downs as first exercise instead of as a finisher
Really concentrated on the contraction 
Some were so intense I thought I was going to cramp up.
Anyway I'm sore as hell today and considering the rest of the workout was nothing special, I'm guessing this is where the soreness came from.


----------



## kubes

Today Was a rest day. Kicking back and watching the Oregon football game now


----------



## Phoe2006

Day off today. I was fuckin tired body needed a break after another 15 hour day. Moneys good, but being away from the family and attempting to diet is not so good lol.


----------



## Sandpig

kubes said:


> Today Was a rest day. Kicking back and watching the Oregon football game now


Great game!
I hope they run the table.
Screw the SEC.


----------



## thebrick

Leg day! I got some catching up to do!


----------



## kubes

Wide grip lat pull downs 5x12

Hammer strength pull downs 5x15

Dumbbell curls 5x12

seated rows 5x12

hammer strength preacher curls 5x10

bent over rows 5x10

cable curls 5x20

reverse pulls 5x10

negative curls 5x5

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## turbobusa

doing house stuff today. avegrand daughter  later  . Gym Monday.
Well I must be super fucking charming then mick. lol


Always been able to pull fine ass trim since I was a youngin. Still do  uh I mean still could lest I get womped on from Mama... T


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench Press 3x5
Incl Press 4x10-12
Flyes 4x13-15

Pushdown 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Delts and Calves yesterday

Still cruising training wise and gear wise.

Although I did find a bottle of Deca that I forgot about. I swear it was calling my name.

This cruise is getting boring.


----------



## thebrick

T, that gave me a big laugh this AM. Thanks for that.

Legs are already sore and I am ever so slightly damaged from a Christmas party last night. I like to hit the bed a tad early and last night, I missed my window.

Taking the day off, but looking forward to chest tomorrow. If you guys hear sounds like a dumpster hitting the back of a dump truck, it might be me in the weight room.  lol


----------



## kubes

Dumbbell bench press 6x10



Incline hammer chest 5x12 last set drop sets to failure



Dumbbell fly's incline 5x12



Peck deck super setting incline pressed to failure 6x12 each



Cable crossovers 5x25


----------



## MattG

Had a great arm and trap workout yesterday, nice and sore today so thats always a good thing. Getting ready to go hit chest, back, and delts here after dinner. Wheels hopefully tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts, tris and abs tomorrow night.


----------



## Sandpig

Legs yesterday

Hip issue popped up again but only on the right side this time.

Caused be to lighten up a bit.

Like I said, this old man's got a few nagging injuries.


----------



## thebrick

Rev'd up for a chest workout today....

Bumps in the road Sandpig. Just means you have been hitting it hard over the years. Its the stuff men are made of.


----------



## thebrick

I had a great workout.... I was overdue and fired up.


----------



## Phoe2006

Had a great back workout today. Good to see everyone's still killing it


----------



## chaotichealth

Did my sholders and upper back today.  

   Finally hit me a deep water job so I will be back in the gym full very soon.  They have a killer gym out here so I will be taking advantage for the next two weeks or so.  Then joining the meca of gyms.  Marry CHRISTmas to you all.


----------



## kubes

I had neon per workout tonight



Skull crushers 6x15



Seated hammer strength preacher curls 6x12



Tricep extensions 5x10



Dumbbell curls 5x12



Weighted dips 5x15



Cable curls 5x20



Hammer strength tri push downs 5x10



Negative curls 5x5


----------



## xmen1234

Heavy bench today. Heavy for my old 41 year old ass. Lol

Worked up to a 300 x 3 paused bench
Threw a slingshot on and went 330 x 6 

Some accessory work. Not worth mentioning. 

Glad to see everyone is still working hard.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift 3x5
Pulldown 4x12
Deadstop row 4x8-10
Seated Row 4x12


----------



## kubes

xmen1234 said:


> Heavy bench today. Heavy for my old 41 year old ass. Lol
> 
> Worked up to a 300 x 3 paused bench
> Threw a slingshot on and went 330 x 6
> 
> Some accessory work. Not worth mentioning.
> 
> Glad to see everyone is still working hard.



I here you i turned 43 this year


----------



## thebrick

Looking forward to some back today. See you guys the gym around 1:30? You better get there rev'd up and ready to roll. No prisoners today brothers.


----------



## AtomAnt

Man oh man.... I've been trying to run some peptides but they keep wrecking my stomach.  With my poor GI health, they just don't cooperate.  Peptides iincrease motility and for me, that means never ending diarrhea.  I had to stop the peps.... 

I am feeling good now though, training like a machine!!!! Try to do all I cna so I am in a good spot when i get surgery on the 17th


----------



## kubes

Shoulders and legs tonight



Shoulder presses 5x10



Side lateral raises 5x15



Front lateral raises 5x12



Hammer strength side laterals 5x20



Shruggs 5x35



Squats super setting wall sits 5x12 wall sits to failure



Leg extensions 5x12



Leg curls 5x12



Calf raises 10x25



Lunges across the gym and back x5



40 minutes cardio


----------



## Sandpig

Didn't get on here yesterday.

Monday was arms. I was running late due to dropping the wife off at the airport first.

Had to quicken the pace a bit which caused an awesome pump.

nine sets for tris and 8 for bi's and it was time to go.

Off yesterday. Chest in about an hour today.


----------



## kubes

No training today brothers. It's a rest day and ultimate fighter is on tonight


----------



## Sandpig

Chest yesterday and it's a bit sore today.

Did my flys the way Ron Harris suggests. Takes a lot of mental concentration to do them right.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzz2iGv_9IM


----------



## kubes

My son and I will be hitting chest tonight. Will check in later. Keep hitting the iron hard brothers


----------



## turbobusa

Sandpig said:


> Legs yesterday
> 
> Hip issue popped up again but only on the right side this time.
> 
> Caused be to lighten up a bit.
> 
> Like I said, this old man's got a few nagging injuries.



Hey bud EC worked with me on some adjustments squatting with regard to hip pain. When I get a bit more time I can fill you in a bit more. Good luck with that issue.Thx   T


----------



## turbobusa

upper body with my training bud Javier this evening. Brick do you have my new #?  everyone keep some sunshine on your face. Talk soon  thx   T,


----------



## thebrick

Hit some shoulders and traps.

I guess I spoke too soon. Got a call Tuesday that they saw something in my right kidney they want to check out. Doc thinks there's a decent chance its infection, but they have to go in to see for sure. Going back on the table after the holidays. Wife and I booked a vacation for next week. I'll be out of pocket and MIA next week and disconnected from worry as much as I can.

T, I don't. We should catch up soon.

Love you guys. And make some noise with the iron.


----------



## Sandpig

turbobusa said:


> Hey bud EC worked with me on some adjustments squatting with regard to hip pain. When I get a bit more time I can fill you in a bit more. Good luck with that issue.Thx   T


Sweet


----------



## d2r2ddd

kubes said:


> My son and I will be hitting chest tonight. Will check in later. Keep hitting the iron hard brothers



cool ... i'm looking forward to working out with my son ...which will only happen 12yrs later 

Squat day today ...

Squat 3x5
Leg Press 4x12
RDL 4x15
Standing Calves 4x20
Seated Calves 4x12


----------



## kubes

I ran him through the ringer tonight. 

Wide grip hammer chest 6x12 last set drop sets to failure

Incline bench 5x10

Dumbbell Fly's 5x10

Peck deck super setting incline presses 6x12 each 

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## Sandpig

Nice back workout yesterday.

for some reason my strength is down.


----------



## Alinshop

d2r2ddd said:


> cool ... i'm looking forward to working out with my son ...which will only happen 12yrs later
> 
> Squat day today ...
> 
> Squat 3x5
> Leg Press 4x12
> RDL 4x15
> Standing Calves 4x20
> Seated Calves 4x12



I'm training legs today also. Gotta make them look good!


----------



## turbobusa

On the run so making this quick. Heading to the gym now. talk soon . Have a banner Friday and weekend!   T


----------



## kubes

Happy Friday brothers! It's a rest day for me so gonna rest and watch ultimate fighter finale tonight


----------



## thebrick

I hit some chest and tri's this afternoon... sorta   lol


----------



## MattG

Had a good bi, tri, traps and forearm workout tonight. Was long overdue, couldnt force myself to go to the gym after work all week. Still trying to get used to getting up at 4:30 am. Hate getting up that damn early.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench press 3x3
Incl press 4x12
Crossover 4x30

Overhead extension 4x12
Pushdown 4x20


----------



## Sandpig

Sandpig said:


> Nice back workout yesterday.
> 
> for some reason my strength is down.



Quoting myself, Ha.

I complained about strength being down and my F'n lats are still sore from that workout two days ago.

Celts and calves in about an hour.

Going out for some baby backs tonight to celebrate my 50th birthday. Finally I'm really 50. I've bee telling people I already was for the past six months or so.


----------



## kubes

Sandpig said:


> Quoting myself, Ha.
> 
> I complained about strength being down and my F'n lats are still sore from that workout two days ago.
> 
> Celts and calves in about an hour.
> 
> Going out for some baby backs tonight to celebrate my 50th birthday. Finally I'm really 50. I've bee telling people I already was for the past six months or so.



Happy birthday brother!


----------



## kubes

Back and Bi's today.

Wide grip pull downs 5x12

seated preacher curls 5x15

reverse hammer pull downs 5x12

barbell curls on incline bench 5x15

seated hammer rows 5x12

dumbbell curls 5x12

close grip seated pulls 5x10

hammer strength preacher curls 5x10

hammer rows 5x25 burnout sets

ez bar curl 21's 5 sets

40 minutes cardio and done!!


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts today. Kept rest periods short and had an awesome workout in a little under an hour. Got a great pump goin on so im happy :headbang:


----------



## kubes

MattG said:


> Chest, back and delts today. Kept rest periods short and had an awesome workout in a little under an hour. Got a great pump goin on so im happy :headbang:




Nice work brother


----------



## kubes

Wide grip Hammer strength chest 6x12 last set was drop sets to failure

Hammer strength Decline bench 6x12

incline dumbbell flys 5x10

peck deck superset right in to incline presses 5x12 each

cable crossovers 5x12

40 minutes cardio and done.


----------



## AtomAnt

Still grinding away fellas... Been really cranking things up and over reaching as surgery is scheduled for wednesday.

Sorry for the crappy lighting.  I couldn't find the light switch for the bright lights. These were taken last night...


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Still grinding away fellas... Been really cranking things up and over reaching as surgery is scheduled for wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting.  I couldn't find the light switch for the bright lights. These were taken last night...




Looking great bro! I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## AtomAnt

kubes said:


> Looking great bro! I wish you a speedy recovery




Thanks brother


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> Still grinding away fellas... Been really cranking things up and over reaching as surgery is scheduled for wednesday.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy lighting.  I couldn't find the light switch for the bright lights. These were taken last night...



still as rock-hard as ever ! !! 

speedy recovery !!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Military 3x3
Supersets Front/Side/Rear LAterals 3x20
Nautilus Rear 4x35


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers heavy 5x10



Hammer strength preacher curls 5x12



Seated dumbbell arm curls 5x12



Tricep push downs 5x25



Ez bar curls 5x10



Cable push downs 5x20



Seated arm curl machine 5x20



Tricep extensions 5x20



40 minutes cardio done


----------



## Sandpig

Well every injury that I've had recently now seems to be acting up at the same time. My wife says it's the crappy weather. Yea right. I wish.

Sunday's leg workout was terrible. Arms yesterday, everything light.

See what happens when you turn 50


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn sandpig, that is a bummer... you do for a cruise anytime soon?  Sounds like your body is asking for one.

Last night was heavy upper body and light lower.  Did some extra work as it was my last session before going under the knife... I am feeling it today.  My whole body is sore as hell


----------



## turbobusa

Hectic day yesterday and   that was before my ma fell down stairs breaking both legs,. Dammit! I'm heading to worlds now for some head clearing 
with the wts. Have a great day talk sooon.... T


----------



## MikeRoss

Once a week I do a full body.
Deads 
Squats
Clean and Jerk
weighted pull ups

Tomorrow off


----------



## Phoe2006

Last week worked 106 hours this weeks in the same track still hitting the gym, just not been able to be on here as much as I usually am. Enjoy y'alls weekend. I get 10 days off starting Friday


----------



## Sandpig

AtomAnt said:


> Damn sandpig, that is a bummer... you do for a cruise anytime soon?  Sounds like your body is asking for one.
> 
> Last night was heavy upper body and light lower.  Did some extra work as it was my last session before going under the knife... I am feeling it today.  My whole body is sore as hell



Ive taken time off from the gym recently and I was actually going light for the last few weeks.

My problem is my job I think. Everything that's bothering me now takes a beating at work.


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> Ive taken time off from the gym recently and I was actually going light for the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> My problem is my job I think. Everything that's bothering me now takes a beating at work.




Yeah, I'm at the hospital now... Just got admitted. Waiting to go under the knife 

Btw, you know you have your own Q and A thread on project bodybuilding? People asking questions... You should get back to them


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> Yeah, I'm at the hospital now... Just got admitted. Waiting to go under the knife
> 
> Btw, you know you have your own Q and A thread on project bodybuilding? People asking questions... You should get back to them



I will be sending positive energy your way brother.


----------



## Sandpig

AtomAnt said:


> Yeah, I'm at the hospital now... Just got admitted. Waiting to go under the knife
> 
> Btw, you know you have your own Q and A thread on project bodybuilding? People asking questions... You should get back to them


Why?
Lol


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> Why?
> Lol



Cuz you the shit bro!!!


----------



## kubes

Got off work early today and knocked out a chest workout


----------



## Sandpig

Great chest workout yesterday. really learning to get that mind/muscle connection.

Chest has always been a tough one in that regard.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat 3x3
Leg Ext 4x12
Leg Curl 4x12

Standing Calves 4x20
Seated Calves 4x12


----------



## kubes

It's a rest night. Just hanging out with my daughter watching tv


----------



## Alinshop

turbobusa said:


> Hectic day yesterday and   that was before my ma fell down stairs breaking both legs,. Dammit! I'm heading to worlds now for some head clearing
> with the wts. Have a great day talk sooon.... T



I;m sorry to hear that. How is she doing?


----------



## Sandpig

Back yesterday along with rear delts and traps.

Learning to work around my injuries.

Hoping to train with Jay on Saturday.


----------



## Phoe2006

Last night of work driving 15+ hours home. Only worked four days plus drive will still have a 80 hour week and be in my own bed by midnight or so tonight. 

AA glad your surgery is over and you'll be back on the gym before you know it

SP I've been working around a shoulder injury that occurred over 6 months ago just now finally able to do incline bench again with a decent amount of weight. 

Magnus I know you read this merry Christmas to you and your wife and those little princesses and again tell your wife thanks for helping out with that.

T damn brother the hits just keep on coming hope your mom's alright. Looking forward to you moving closer

Brick you know where I stand hope its just an infection brother you've got my number and got my daughter a rock and play set with some of that thanks again. 

Kubes off days are much needed especially when you get to gave father daughter or father son time. My daughter has definitely changed my outlook in life and everything now.

Everyone else mattg and the rest of the posters Merry Christmas I'll be off here a while check in every once in a while. Got a full 10 day break to spend with the family for the holidays my wife's gonna hate me cuz I'll be holding my little princess from the time I get up to the time I go to bed. God I miss her its the hardest part of being on the road all the time. I've been going to bed around 5:30-6 am everyday 7 days a week and getting up between 11-11:30 am hitting the gym and then leaving for work around 3 pm, needless to say I have very little time to be on the boards except to and from work and on break.


----------



## kubes

Phoe

Enjoy every second you have with your family while you are off on your little break. You and your family both deserve it!


----------



## turbobusa

Alinshop said:


> I;m sorry to hear that. How is she doing?



Thanks. she is doing well. One tuff ass woman no doubt. 
She walked into the E R.  with two broken tibias one a spiral fracture right above the foot.
I know where I got my pain tolerance from!
All have a great weekend. On the way to gym for upper body. still just easing in. Kinda rough with a Tlevel at 23! LOL.
Did that to bring some numbers in line for the dick doctor.
Talk soon...  T


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Thanks. she is doing well. One tuff ass woman no doubt.
> She walked into the E R.  with two broken tibias one a spiral fracture right above the foot.
> I know where I got my pain tolerance from!
> All have a great weekend. On the way to gym for upper body. still just easing in. Kinda rough with a Tlevel at 23! LOL.
> Did that to bring some numbers in line for the dick doctor.
> Talk soon...  T


Check ur PM's brother


----------



## Phoe2006

Hold your loved ones extra tight tonight someone I've known for close to 20 years just lost their daughter after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was only 6


----------



## Sandpig

Sandpig said:


> Hoping to train with Jay on Saturday.



Well that aint happening. Got to work.

Heading out to do delts and calves soon.


----------



## Big-John

Phoe2006 said:


> Hold your loved ones extra tight tonight someone I've known for close to 20 years just lost their daughter after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was only 6


Man I hate to hear anything like that. I pray your friends find peace.


----------



## Alinshop

Phoe2006 said:


> Hold your loved ones extra tight tonight someone I've known for close to 20 years just lost their daughter after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was only 6



How awful. I hate cancer and wish to god that one day soon they will find a cure. I have lost 2 family members to cancer this year. Horribly sad, Phoe.


----------



## kubes

Trained back and bicep this morning and then went back tonight and trained chest. Had to do a daily double which I do not like to do but I am going to be working tomorrow through christmas. I normally do not work on the weekends but this way I get friday and Saturday off and it works out to be a 4 day weekend. It will be well worth it to enjoy that time with my family


----------



## turbobusa

That is painful Phoe. Hard to know what to say or do. 
No gym today ..Back tomorrow. chest shoulders was yesterday. Easing in.
All have a safe night . Have my grand daughter bunking over again.  Love the children. They are our responsibility to guide  protect and love. 
talk soon guys.. T


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift 3x 5/3/1
Pulldown 4x12
T-Bar 4x6-8
Hammer Row 4x10-12


----------



## Sandpig

Calves and delts went well yesterday. Volume is about up to where it should be considering I'm still gruising.
12 sets for calves

6 for side delts

7 for front delts.

I do rears with back.

Legs soon. I'm going to do quads first today instead of hams. Maybe that will allow me to squat without the hips killing me.


----------



## thebrick

Back in town brothers. You can't get rid of me that easy. Had a nice time. Trained 2 times last week. Back to reality. My kids are coming to town for Christmas. I'm looking forward to that. Have not seen my son in a long time due to the distance.

Phoe, that breaks my heart to hear that news. Its bad enough with anyone, but with a child, it cuts to my heart.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Back in town brothers. You can't get rid of me that easy. Had a nice time. Trained 2 times last week. Back to reality. My kids are coming to town for Christmas. I'm looking forward to that. Have not seen my son in a long time due to the distance.
> 
> Phoe, that breaks my heart to hear that news. Its bad enough with anyone, but with a child, it cuts to my heart.




Welcome back friend and enjoy the time with your kids!


----------



## AtomAnt

I got my drains out and today I trained legs. I can't do anything that stretches my chest or contracts it. 

Recovery is going well thus far... 

Hope y'all are doing well!


----------



## kubes

AtomAnt said:


> I got my drains out and today I trained legs. I can't do anything that stretches my chest or contracts it.
> 
> Recovery is going well thus far...
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well!




Congrats brother


----------



## Sandpig

Doing quads before hams definitely allowed me to squat without hip issues.

Only reason I prefer hams first is that I don't have much left in the tank after quads.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you just get better. Sounds like you are on the way.

Planning on a chest session after lunch. Back to business.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Atom, i'm sure you'll hav a speedy recovery !!

Military Press 3x5/3/1
Trisets front/side/rear laterals 3x20
Nautilus Rear 4x15-20

Spider Curl 4x12


----------



## Sandpig

ten sets for tri's and nine for bi's

Alternated exercises and had a massive pump at the end. 

Couple more weeks before starting new blast.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning heading out for leg day in a sec.Back day  yesterday,. Slow ramp up.  Talk soon . On the run with hectic holidays.... Have great day all of ya's ... Thanks, T...................


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday was supposed to be a day off but I moved todays workout there and Im going to do tmrw's WO today.

Crossovers x3
HS Inc x4
DB Inc x4
Dips x3
pullover x2


----------



## thebrick

Trained back yesterday and tore it up. Getting sore as we speak.

Kids start coming home today. Looking forward to a long overdue visit.

To all my brothers in iron, HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS and enjoy time with those you love. Life is rich. Enjoy and be thankful!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning Mick! Good morning all of you........ 
Today I am training patience and wallet. Wallet as mine is pretty empty and has to magically come up with some gifts. patience as I have done no
shopping .Double whammy as my wifes birthday--------------- yeah you guessed it! is on xmas day. lol.. It'll all work out .. Always does .
Discard your worry's and such . Be happy we are here another xmas with family and friends,   I might sneak in some cadio later.,... doubt it but nice to at least think about it. Lol  talks soon. Merry Christmas to you all ad a safe one too. Thx   T


----------



## Oregonstrong

Legs today!

Lying leg curls – 2-3 warm up sets. We are looking for amassive pump today. Do sets of 12 followed by 15 partials. Do all 4 sets like this. 

Banded Leg press – Do sets of 8, and keep going up until you can barely get 8. We’ll count 4 sets.  

Walking dumbell lunges – These are the heavy style I like. Hold heavy dumbells with straps, and do one leg down, and the other leg back. Try to get 10 steps on each leg. Do 4 rounds.

Leg extensions – After these sets, your quads should feel like they are going to tear from the pump. I want you to find a challenging weight for 20 reps. Kick and flex for a split second. Now go up but still get 20, even if you have to stop a time or two. Now go up again, and find it in you to get 20. This should be torturous. The weight should be something you don’t think you can do 20 with, but I want you to push
yourself to get the reps nomatter what. 3 total work sets.

Barbell stiff legged deads – Do 2 sets of 20. 2 total work sets. 

Wish me luck brothers, I feels my meals coming up already.......

I lost it last week but also had squats in there as well.


----------



## turbobusa

Nothing today .I remember never missing a w/o on xmas or new years or many years. Not sure why.Guess it was the enthusiasm of youths energy...
LOL   Merry and safe Christmas to all of you and yours...
T.............................................................................


----------



## d2r2ddd

deload week ...

Bench press 3x5
Incline BP 2x12
Incline Flyer 2x12

Pressdown 2x20


----------



## turbobusa

Good day gents. Just hit chest shoulder tri. nice . just what I needed and no more. feels great to be back in the gym. hope each and every one of you had 
a great xmas.    Talk soon. hey where is our beloved IB been??/
Thx   T


----------



## thebrick

Gonna try to hit some weights in the AM. Been staying up late visiting with the kids and schedule feels all out of wack. Good seeing them tho!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed chest today and biceps maybe the last workout til I head back to work depending on weather might have to head out a day early. Gonna try and get a back and light shoulder workout in tomorrow


----------



## Sandpig

Took the last two days off.

Got Delts and calves today.

Still not sure if I'm gonna go to work today. F'n freezing here!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/shoulders/tris today.......
Machine press – After a few warm up sets, just crank out 4 hard sets of 8 with a good stretch and 1 second flex on each rep. 

Incline barbell press – Back to sets of 6 on these. Do sets of 6 all the way up until you can barely get 6 on last set. We’ll count the last 3 sets as working sets. 3 total work sets. 

Reverse band bench press – Do sets of 5 up to a weight you can do a solid 5 reps with. Stick with it and do 3 sets of 5. Then move your grip in a tad and do 3 more sets of 8 reps. You’ll have to lighten weight a bit
for this obviously. 6 total work sets. 


Rope pushdowns – Do 10 reps flexing hard at the bottom supersetted with......
Shoulder width grip pushups with feet elevated – to failure! 8 total work sets via 4 supersets. 

Lying dumbell extensions – Skullcrushers with dumbells. Do 3 sets of 15. Get your elbows up high and stretch your tris hard at the bottom of the movement. 3 total work sets.
NOTE: I actually used kettlebells on these, they felt great. Easy to lower and stretch with, without smashing the side of my head. 

Dumbell side laterlas – Pyramid up. Do 15, 12, 10 and 8 reps as you up each time.  4 total work sets.

Spidercrawls – Up and down 4 times is one set. Do 3 sets. 3 total work sets.


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns today. Went real good. Must be a turkey and dressing and blueberry pie pump!


----------



## kubes

Had a nice back and bicep session today. Made my son so sick he couldnt finish the training session.... Ooops


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today    back tomorrow .Have good night.Grim missed your call 
Taking the wench out for her bday belated movie /dinner
holler at you sunday,....T


----------



## kubes

Enjoy the movie and dinner bro


----------



## Sandpig

Did go yesterday. Started off sluggish with calves. 

Supper setted Seated calves with standing calves x3
one leg calf x3
calf press x3

front raise x4
DB clean and press x4

machine laterals x4
db laterals x4


----------



## Phoe2006

No gym yesterday, instead decided to spend as much time with family as possible. No gym today my day started out around 5:30 with a 1200 mile or so drive to work  maybe if I'm awake early enough tomorrow I'll get back traps and a light shoulder workout in.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Back/hams today, heading out now....

One arm barbell rows – Work up to a hard set of 8. Stick with it and do 4 total sets of 8 reps.  4 total work sets.

Smith machine barbell rows – Do 4 sets of 8 here too. Remember to drive your elbows up as hard as you

Chins – Go to failure, then jump up and do 3 slow negative on each set. Do 3 sets like this. Use a moderate overhand grip. Don’t use a thumbless grip though. Grab the bar with thumb too. 3 total work sets.

Rack deads – Last week you did sets of 5 on your way up. This week do sets of 3, and keep going until you can barely get three. Then lighten up to something you think you can probably get around 12-15 with and
rep out to failure (with good form). We’ll call this 3 sets total. 3 total work sets.

Reverse hypers – 3 sets of 10 of these. 3 total work sets.
NOTE: Or banded hypers will work too. Your lower back will be toast.

Lying leg curls – Do 5 sets of 10 reps with perfect form. Flex at the top. Then do a 6
th set of 10 followed by 25 partials out of the stretched position. 6 total work sets.


----------



## Sandpig

Quads and hams yesterday

ext
hack
LP
Squat

Hip pain when squatting again. You know since I'm not planning on ever competing again, I think I may just train them like Gironda. Mainly Sissy's, hacks and such.

Hams didn't go well cause the hips were hurting. Couldn't concentrate.


----------



## thebrick

Kids went home yesterday. Had a great time. Time to get back to the iron and on schedule. Chest today.

Phoe, that's long drive. Safe travels on these winter roads.
Sand, hang in there… work around these obstacles. There are solutions

Looks like its Monday brothers!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/Shoulder Pump Day
Machine press – Do these with a neutral grip (palms facing in). Do 6 sets of 12 with a nice full range of motion.  
Supersetted with Over and backs with rope
 6 rounds.

Dumbell side laterals / heavy partials – Do 4 sets of 20 with 60 second breaks. Your delts will be on fire. 4 total work sets.

Bent over rear laterals – use a full range of motion. 4 sets of 10 with 60 second breaks.   total work sets. 
20 min light cardio


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Sand, hang in there… work around these obstacles. There are solutions



Fountain of youth or maybe a time machine?


----------



## Sandpig

Arms yesterday

Wrist and elbow were ok so I was able to do everything I wanted.


----------



## thebrick

Chest went good yesterday. Training partner is wrestling with shoulder pain. Always something when we push this hard long-term. Got back down for today. May try some heavy deads for some fun.


----------



## Big-John

Hitting back hard today. I've had to take it easy for the last month due to lower back pains. Suppose to get an MRI done in 2 weeks but felt good deadlifting today.


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms today. Strength is through the roof skull crushers with 4 25's per side with the ezcurl bar so 225 only got 2 myself and assistance on a 3rd.  Back and light shoulders yesterday. We've been off due to cold weather supposed to he in the 20-30 below zero range tonight.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Arms today as well brothers
Barbell curl – Use the Grip4orce on these and just do sets of 8 taking small jumps up once you are warmed up. I want 5 sets of 8. The last set should be to failure around 8 reps. 5 total work sets. 
 Hammer curl – Do sets of 8 full reps and then 8 partials out of the bottom. Do all reps on one arm, and then do the other arm. Use the Grip4orce this time.  total work sets.
Z Reverse curl – Just 4 straight sets of 15 on these. Bring the bar all the way up and flex your arms (biceps and forearms) on each rep.  4 total work sets. 
Rope pushdowns – Do plenty of warm ups then do 8 sets of 12 with a flex at the bottom. 8 total work sets. 
Grip4orce squeezes – Just close the grips and squeeze as long and as hard as you can. Do 2 sets of this.


----------



## Phoe2006

What better way to end the year then with some heavy ass fuckin legs. Happy new years brothers and don't drink and drive get a taxi much cheaper in the long run


----------



## turbobusa

Legs today. Not heavy ass ones though. 2nd light leg break in day done .
Last leg work was in about august.  glad to be in he gym again.
Happy and safe new-year to all. Brick I'm thinking about what a year that this has been. Life is a trip brother . best wishes for all to have an outstanding 2015 in all aspects . Take time to notice those less fortunate and show your
heart. Happy new year to all the bricks hangout crew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THX   T


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deload week
Military 3x5
Side laterals 2x20
Nautilus rear 2x15


----------



## Oregonstrong

Legs today, deloading here as well. 
Lying leg curls – 2-3 warm up sets. Do 3 sets of 12. Do all 3 sets like this.  
Leg press – Do sets of 12, and keep going up until you can barely get 12. We’ll count 4 sets.  
Leg extensions – 3 sets of 15 reps where you hold and flex each rep for 2 seconds.
Dumbell stiff legged deads – Do 2 sets of 20. 2 total work sets. 
Happy New Years brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

Chest yesterday

Machine fly 3 sets
Incline BB x4
HS Dip x3 Came to a dead stop at the bottom.
Flat fly x4
Pullover x2

Actually a little sore today. I don't get sore very often anymore. I like it. 

Ready to watch some serious college football today!


----------



## thebrick

Happy new year brothers! I was in bed by 10:00. I'm a party animal.   Wife and I went out for Thai food, came come, had a couple shots of Jack and we enjoyed being home and watched the party on TV.

T, so, so true. I am hoping for a better 2015 for all of us! We need to touch base friend.

Planning on shoulders and traps after lunch. Took the day off yesterday and let my body heal. I was sore which is exactly what makes me smile.

Let's kick off 2015 right brothers!


----------



## Big-John

About to head out and lift. Today is chest day. I work my chest twice a week because I struggle with it so much. I'll may start a thread when I get back of my chest work out and some pics to see if I can get some help.


----------



## Phoe2006

Big-John said:


> About to head out and lift. Today is chest day. I work my chest twice a week because I struggle with it so much. I'll may start a thread when I get back of my chest work out and some pics to see if I can get some help.


Chest day here as well and yea most definitely I'll sure chickenhawk or psych would be your best bet on bench but hell I'm sure we could all help you out somehow


----------



## Big-John

Phoe2006 said:


> Chest day here as well and yea most definitely I'll sure chickenhawk or psych would be your best bet on bench but hell I'm sure we could all help you out somehow


It drives me nuts. My bench is going up. It's just the way my chest looks that gets to me. I'll def post later on.


----------



## turbobusa

Happy new year!  Brick I'm going to make a point of some talk time this weekend . You and grim both. Had one of the quietest eves here in years. was with my family at ma in laws and just had a mellow night
Heading in for chest and shoulders shortly.  Summer is just around the corner. Thx    T.


----------



## turbobusa

ok just back from chest and shoulders. Got what I needed. Was nice .
Have great night. Back tomorrow,   peace ... T


----------



## Sandpig

Brick, I got ya beat. I was in bed at 8


----------



## thebrick

Sand, I hear ya and I don't feel guilty either.  LOL

Had the best dang shoulder/trap workout I have had all year. Heaviest weights pushed and the intensity was there for the full hour. My training partner was fried after we were done and he's 10 years younger than me. Just all came together. Gotta love it.


----------



## Sandpig

back yesterday and it's sore already. Two workouts in a row where I've gotten sore. I'm shocked.

Decline Pullovers x3
CG pulldowns x3
Barbell row x4
Two arm dumbell row x3
Rack deads x4
HS High row x5
Calf machine shruggs x4


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps today
Banded hammer press – After a few warm up sets, just crank out 4 hard sets of 8. 
Incline dumbell press – Work sets on this, make sure you get a good stretch, and drive to ¾ lockout. Do 4 sets of 8 here with a good weight.  
 Reverse band bench press – Just like last week! Do sets of 5 up to a weight you can do a solid 5 reps with.
Stick with it and do 3 sets of 5. Thenmove your grip in a tad and do 3 more sets of 8 reps. You’ll have to lighten weight a bit for this obviously. 6 total work sets. 
 Rope pushdowns – Do 10 reps flexing hard at the bottom.  Do 5 sets with
60 second breaks. 5 total work sets.
Bench dips – 3 sets to failure. Use 3 second descents. Your tris will be on fire. 3 total work sets. Get a good 30 second stretch on each tricep 2 x. 
Dumbell side laterlas – Pyramid up. Do 15, 12, 10 and 8 reps as you up each time.  total work sets.
Cage press – 3 x 6


----------



## turbobusa

Back . still easing in . Feeling better each w/o.
Have a great night . T


----------



## Sandpig

Sick but about to go train delts and calves
Should be ok with two small body parts
Tmrw will be a bitch with quads and hams


----------



## Oregonstrong

Sandpig said:


> Sick but about to go train delts and calves
> Should be ok with two small body parts
> Tmrw will be a bitch with quads and hams




Never much fun when sick but always find a way to get through it. May not be the most intense workouts but makes you feel better when done. Hope you get to feeling better soon brother.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Back today
Chins or wide grip pulldowns to front – I prefer you do chins, but if you can’t get 8 good reps, do
pulldowns to the front. Get an awesome stretch at the top, let the weight pull you ok. Work up to a hard set of 8. Stick with it and do sets of 8 reps.  
Supersetted with Close grip low pulley rows – Do sets of 8 here too. Get your elbows back and hold for a split second flexingyour lats.  
8 total work sets via  supersets.
Pullovers – Hit 3 sets of 12 here. 3 total work sets.
Chest supported rows – Use a machine with a chest pad where you can really let your arms extend and your lats stretch. On these let’s hit 3 sets of 10. 3 total work sets.
Barbell shrugs – Do 3 heavy sets of 12 with a 1 second flex at the top. 3 total work sets. 
Rope low cable rows – This is just doing low rows with a rope. Just pull your elbows straight back and flex your traps . Don’t think about lats too much here, think traps. Do 3 sets of 12. 3 total work sets. 
Reverse hypers – 3 sets of 15 of these. 3 total work sets.
NOTE: Or banded hypers will work too. Your lower back will be toast. 
Will throw in calves and abs today as well


----------



## Phoe2006

Back today as well I'm battling a horrible cold, but did go less reps on deadlifts and worked my way up to six plates on each side here's where the story gets funny I pull the bar off the rack much easier to add plates to when it's off the ground lower it to the floor take a deep breath and pull get it all the way up when my brand new (sorta) strap breaks and the bar causes a huge scene hitting the ground and ofcourse all these new years fuckers are in the gym just staring at me lmfao. I know there's a few of y'all who realize how much noise and commotion that makes. I actually had more in me but that ruined my concentration when I went to add a 25 to each side damn it I was OMW to all time PR for deadlifts FML.
Here's how it looked
135-15 
315-3
405-3
495-2
585-1 all shit hit the fan lol
635-∅ FML
The rest of the workout went pretty good eventhough I'm coughing a lung up and sneezing. O yea BTW fuck prami and my sinuses I'm getting intense migraines again. Time to lower weights and more reps and try and cut some more weight. Hope that brought some enjoyment to your weekend brothers. And away from some of these negative threads lately.
P


----------



## d2r2ddd

Starting a routine fm Matt Kroc's Insane Training book.

Insane Training: Garage Training, Powerlifting, Bodybuilding, and All-Out Bad-Ass Workouts: Matt Kroczaleski: 9781250029867: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51FruJ1ZNGL
http://www.amazon.com/Insane-Training-Powerlifting-Bodybuilding-Workouts/dp/1250029864


For those interested in Powerbuilding should invest in it

Chest/Tri
Bench Press 5x10
Incline Press 3x 10/8/6
DB twist press 4x10

Pushdown 4x15
Skullcrusher 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Like Phoe, I had a great workout yesterday despite the cold. Took me a while to get moving but once I did I was fine.

one leg calf raise x3
seated calf press x4 with a drop on last set
LP calves x4

Smith military x4
front raise x3

Incline lateral x3
Wide uprights x4


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, damn! I would have paid money to have been there to see that! LMAO! Gotta love it! I bet you scared the shit out of those New Year's newbies.  LOL

Had a kick-ass arm workout Friday, hit  the wheel yesterday and i am taking the day off today. My body feels beat up.

Phoe, Sand, Hope you guys feel better real soon. Colds suck. Stuff is going round right now including the flu.


----------



## Sandpig

Ok this workout is gonna look really wimpy on paper 
I did high reps and did drops on the extensions and curls

Extensions x4
Sissy on hack machine x6
Machine squat x3
Lying curl x5
 And that was all I had in me


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today... shoulder hurt but I muscled my way thru it. Ended up being a good one anyway after a loooong warm up. Little over a week until surgery and they won't let me take even an aspirin until they are done.

Back is down for tomorrow.


----------



## kubes

I had a nice arm blast today


----------



## d2r2ddd

Back/Biceps
Chins - Total 50reps
Kroc Rows 1x20
Incline DB Rows 3x10/8/6

BB CUrl 4x15
Incline DB 4x15


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/shoulder pump day
Machine press – Do these with a neutral grip (palms facing in). Do 4 sets of 15 with a nice full range of motion.
Supersetted with Over and backs with rope 4 rounds.
 Dumbell rear laterals / heavy swings – Do 4 sets of 25 with 60 second breaks. Feel free to lay across an incline utility bench on these (the way we do destroyer sets).  4 total work sets.
One arm cable side laterals – use a full range of motion. Stand away from themachine a bit so you are starting the lateral with your arm across your body, and not just at your side. Pull up to eye level at your side. Do 4 sets of 12 with 90 second breaks.  4 total work sets. 
20 min cardio, in and out on a busy Monday night at the gym.


----------



## kubes

I really like those lateral raises bro. Those developed my delts better than anything else


----------



## Oregonstrong

kubes said:


> I really like those lateral raises bro. Those developed my delts better than anything else




Thanks brother that's good to know. I love em. In case you can't tell I'm running a Mountain Dog program and this is the first time in 12 weeks he threw them in there. I have finally realized that it does not take set after set of heavy presses for delts to grow. I've had more development in my delts running this program than ever before and there is hardly any heavy pressing.


----------



## kubes

Oregonstrong said:


> Thanks brother that's good to know. I love em. In case you can't tell I'm running a Mountain Dog program and this is the first time in 12 weeks he threw them in there. I have finally realized that it does not take set after set of heavy presses for delta to grow. I've had more development in my delts running this program than ever before and there is hardly any heavy pressing.



Correct incline bench and incline flys will help with them too. I hardly military press anymore it just puts to much pressure on my spine


----------



## Phoe2006

No gym again today starting to think I might have the flu


----------



## Sandpig

kubes said:


> I really like those lateral raises bro. Those developed my delts better than anything else



Laterals and wide grip Uprights have done more my delts than any pressing I've ever done.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> No gym again today starting to think I might have the flu



Hang in there. Hopefully it'll be over soon.


----------



## Sandpig

Arms yesterday.

Kept reps high while alternating Tri and Bi exercises.

Awesome pump.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey guys.  The prodigal repper has returned. ;-)
After an extended break, I'm finally back here and in the gym.
Hit delts, tris and abs last night followed by 17 min on the step mill.  Slept like a bear after a nice PWO steak, white rice and baked potato.  Appetite is fierce this morning, energy is great.  I'm liking this already.  Hope everyone's doing well, although I see Phoe's fighting some crap and Sandpig too.  Feel better guys, Happy 2015 you nuts!
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

Bronchitis is what I have they were afraid I had pneumonia. So sleep sleep work and more sleep no gym for a couple days and diet has gone right out the window

O well I better enjoy the sweets while I can and get to feeling better and back in the gym soon


----------



## Big-John

Gonna hit back today. I love back day for some reason. Still can't deadlift because my lower back is still hurting. Suppose to go next week to find out more.


----------



## Sandpig

That's messed up. I never had bronchitis till about four years sgo. Then I got it twice in three years


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> That's messed up. I never had bronchitis till about four years sgo. Then I got it twice in three years


I usually get it once a year usually when traveling back and forth between a cold and warmer environment


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> No gym again today starting to think I might have the flu



Dang Phoe, hope not. Don't mess with that stuff, take care of yourself.

Gonna hit some back after lunch. I may employ that tip I learned from Phoe, but instead of the strap breaking, I may drop the deadlft bar from a standing position if the New Year's bunch closes in on me. Just for some fun.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phoe2006 said:


> Bronchitis is what I have they were afraid I had pneumonia. So sleep sleep work and more sleep no gym for a couple days and diet has gone right out the window
> 
> O well I better enjoy the sweets while I can and get to feeling better and back in the gym soon



My bronchitis turned into 'walking pneumonia' years ago.  BEFORE I started taking care of myself.  Feel better and get better brother!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Barbell curl – Use the Grip4orce on these and just do sets of 8 taking small jumps up once you are warmed up. I want 5 sets of 8. The last set should be to failure around 8 reps. 5 total work sets. 
Dumbell curl – Alternate arms on each rep. Do 10 reps total, and then do a half of a hammer curl on each arm for another 6 reps. So each arm gets 10 regular dumbell curls, then 6 partial hammers. This should burn.  4 total work sets.
 Rope pushdowns – Do plenty of warm ups then do 5 sets of 12 with a flex at the bottom. 5 total work sets. 
Lying tricep extensions – Lighter weight and higher reps here. Keep your elbows up and get a greatstretch. Do 3 sets of 20 reps. 3 total work sets.
Abs and calves


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat 5x10
RDL 5x12-15
Leg Press 3x15/12/10

Standing CAlves 4x12
Seated Calves 4x20


----------



## Oregonstrong

Lying leg curls – 2-3 warm up sets. Do 6 sets like this. Find a weight that is a hard 10 reps. Do 10 reps and rest for 20 seconds, then go again to failure. Rest 20 seconds and then go again, and so on until you reach 6 sets. 6 total work sets.
Squats – Work your way up in weight doing sets of 8 until you find a weight that is a pretty tough 8. Stay there and do 6 sets of 6 with 3 second descents. Go down to parallel or just above it. Your stance should be slightly wider than shoulder width with toes turned out some. On these sets, rest for 2-3 minutes, no need to rush. 6 total work sets.
Leg press – On these I want you to place your feet fairly close and on the middle of the platform. We are going to destroy your teardrop. Do 30 reps. Pump them non-stop. No locking out. Rest for 3 minutes and do 25 reps with the same weight. On your 3rd and final set. Drop the weight a little more, and go totally apeshit. Get as many reps as you can. Push yourself. Expect to do more than 40. You CAN stop periodically on these to catch your breath. Give it everything you have on this set. Train like a champion. 3 total work sets.
Dumbell stiff legged deads - 2 sets of 10 – Push your hips back and keep your back arched. Stretch your hams good. Don’t come up all the way. Keep constant tension on them. You don’t need to go real heavy on these. Use a moderate weight. 2 total work sets.


----------



## Sandpig

Low crossovers x4
Smith incline x4
Inc Fly x4
Decline bench x4

Nothing crazy 

Declines were a bitch with this cold.


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off yesterday. Planning on shoulders/traps after lunch. I need a good one.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is back.  Bring the pain motherf*cker.


----------



## Phoe2006

I've made it one day to the gym since Saturday. I'm coughing up blood and so much congestion in my head getting migraines all day and night this shit fuckin sucks, but glad to see everyone still killing it


----------



## thebrick

Damn Phoe! Get better bro

Had a good workout today. Put on my headphones, cranked up the Rammstein and plowed through. Didn't give anyone in the gym the time of day either.


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> .. cranked up the Rammstein ....




love them !! especially their songs Du HUrst ! and Stripped (Depeche MOde's cover)


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> Damn Phoe! Get better bro
> 
> Had a good workout today. Put on my headphones, cranked up the Rammstein and plowed through.* Didn't give anyone in the gym the time of day either*.



I wish I could do that sometimes. I'm kind of a big shot in my gym at the time of day that I train. Everyone wants to talk to me. Either about training, Jay, work or sports.

It's ok most days since I'm not in a hurry. And I got to admit I'm partly to blame.

But I will admit when I did the transformation contest last year, people left me alone cause they knew I was on a mission.


----------



## Sandpig

Flat pullover x4
HS pulldown x4
Smith row x4
T bar x4
Behind back uprights x5
Barbell shrug x5


----------



## Phoe2006

I'm mother fuckin baaack bitches. Back day
Deadlifts from right below the knee 
1-25 135
2-15 315
3-12 405
4-5 495
5-2 585
6-1 675

Full DLS
1-15 135
2-5 315
3-3 405
4-3 495
5-2 545
6-0 565

Hammer strength PD rev grip
1-25 90 ss moved hands to sides 15
2-20 180 ss same as above 10
3-12 270
4-6 360 drop set plate off each time

Hs PD regular grip of different machine 
1-25 90
2-20 180
3-15 270
4-12 360
5-8 450
6-5 540

Meadows 1 armed tbar rows
1-15 45
2-15 90
3-12 135

Tbar rows
1-15 135
2-15 180
3-15 225
4-15 270
5-11 315
6-2 360

Cable pulldowns
1-20 90
2-15 150
3-15 200
4-12 255
5-5 285

Reverse Pec Dec fly's
1-15 135
2-15 185
3-12 205
4-8 235

Plate in each hand shrugs
I did a bunch if sets and don't remember how many reps I completed just know I can barely lift my shoulders but each set was in 30-60 rep range
Goodnight brothers gotta be back up in 5 hours or so


----------



## Sandpig

Nice fuckin work, Phoe!

HS Calf x4
Calf on Hack machine x4 Drop sets
One leg calf x3 drop sets
Seated calf x6

laterals from front x4
Laterals from sides x4

Uprights x3
HS press x6


----------



## thebrick

Damn impressive Phoe!
Hit the wheels yesterday. Gym was packed with New Year's fuckers too. I give it about 2-3 more weeks.
Taking the day off from training and working today. Playing catch-up. Busy week ahead.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Damn impressive Phoe!
> Hit the wheels yesterday. Gym was packed with New Year's fuckers too. I give it about 2-3 more weeks.
> Taking the day off from training and working today. Playing catch-up. Busy week ahead.



Thanks brother phone's down til tomorrow hope all is well with you brother.

AND WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN I AM JUST NOW NOTICING YOU'RE A SUPER MODERATOR LOL???? I must've just missed this lol congrats brother


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms today and boy o boy they're toasted goodnight brothers this week its looking like a 106 hour week


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Phoe. I'll feel better if I get a green light from this procedure next Wednesday. When I wake up, I want to hear good news.

Damn! Busy is good so looks like you are in!

Back to the TV and see if the Cowboys make this happen.


----------



## d2r2ddd

BEnch Press 5x8
Incl DB 4x10
Dips 4x AMAP
Pushdown 4x15
DB Overhead ext 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Extensions x5   last two were drops
Sissy squat x4
LP x6
adductor machine x2
extension  One long ass drop all the way down to like 25lbs. Went till I couldn't move em anymore.

Lying curls x6   last two were drops

RDL x5


----------



## thebrick

Back in from chest
1) 4 x decline bench
2) 3 x dumbell presses
3) 3 x dumbell flyes
4) 3x Cable flyes

My head feels better.   lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/shoulder pump day
Machine flyes – Do a few warm up sets then do 4 sets of 10. On each rep hold and flex for 1 second at the top.
 In between the shoulders exercises you are going to do pec minor dips to failure. 
 Dumbell side laterals – After doing a warm up set, do 4 sets of 8 reps with a moderate weight. Use standard form.
 Supersetted with Pec minor dips – To failure – 8 total work sets via 4 supersets.
High pulley rear delts flyes – This is where you face into a crossover rack and do rear delt pulls from the top attachment. On the partials, do the partials from the arms crossed position. Do 4 sets of 15 reps with 15 partials on each set.
 Supersetted withPec minor dips – To failure – use weight if you can. 8 total work sets via 4 supersets.
Dumbell press – Do this set seated and with a back support. You are going to do a drop set. Just work the bottom range of motion, do not lockout or your triceps will give out too soon. The dumbells should face out (normal), nothing fancy. Do a weight for 8 reps, then drop weight down and do 8 more, then drop weight down and do 8 more.
Supersetted with Pec minor dips – To failure –
 2 total work sets via 1 superset.


----------



## turbobusa

Got sidetracked with some family issues .sorry for absence. 
ok chest and shoulders today. i'm out of state tending to family issues .
Training at various gyms . Have a great day.. Thanks, T.........


----------



## thebrick

Taking the day off from the weights... may hit treadmill instead. Got labs in the am tomorrow, then the procedure to see what's going on. Fuck cancer.

You guys put in an extra set for me. Don't make me come over there and spot you. You're gonna want to rack it and I'm gonna make you do 3 more reps.


----------



## Big-John

Back and shoulders today. Told my wife I had to get a good pump before we went on our date tonight.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest today


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs yesterday and chest. Today nothing.  Since I just started back up after a 2 month break I'm gonna start easy for a week or two then start the hard hitting pounding.  

   Btw my gym has this thing called a cold pool. FlI decided to give it a try and plunged into it.  And holy shit it took my breath away


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Taking the day off from the weights... may hit treadmill instead. Got labs in the am tomorrow, then the procedure to see what's going on. Fuck cancer.
> 
> You guys put in an extra set for me. Don't make me come over there and spot you. You're gonna want to rack it and I'm gonna make you do 3 more reps.


Goodluck tomorrow brother


----------



## d2r2ddd

Military Press 5x8
Trisets of Front/Side/Rear Laterals 3x20
Naultilus Rear 4x20
DB Shrug 4x10


----------



## Oregonstrong

Arms today with calves and abs
Superset #1
V-Bar pushdowns – Do a few sets to get warmed up. Do 10 hard reps with a flex at the bottom of every rep.
Superset with Dumbell curl – Do 6 reps on these with a 3 second descent. Use fatgripz. Also keep your palms up throughout the entire rep.
 Do 4 rounds. Only rest 30 seconds after the curls, then start again.
Superset #2
Seated dip machine – Do sets of 8 with a 3 second negative. Control the weight, crush your tris.
Superset with Barbell curl – Do 6 reps on these, and use the fatgripz. 
 Do 4 rounds. Only rest 30 seconds after the curls, then start again.
 Superset #3
Smith machine JM press –   Lower to your face, not chest, and drive up with your elbows flared out. Don’t lockout. Do these on an incline bench too. Use bands. Do 8 perfect reps.
 Superset withHammer curls – Do 15 normal reps on these!
 Do 4 rounds. Take your time between sets. You need rest to do the tricep work here.


----------



## chaotichealth

Back and arms


----------



## turbobusa

no gym today. back tomorrow. Hope you guys are having a great week..
Thx   T......


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> no gym today. back tomorrow. Hope you guys are having a great week..
> Thx   T......


Same here brother back tomorrow as well. Stop disappearing on us


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Same here brother back tomorrow as well. Stop disappearing on us



So Thursday is National Back day? 


Crossovers x4
HS Incline x4
Inc fly/press x4
Flat bench x4
BW Dips to failure x2


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> So Thursday is National Back day?
> 
> 
> Crossovers x4
> HS Incline x4
> Inc fly/press x4
> Flat bench x4
> BW Dips to failure x2


Its usually every 4-5 days for me and right after national chest day but working 100 hours a week and still kinda sick I'm lucky to make it every other day to the gym.


----------



## thebrick

Back home. Everything looked good except the right kidney. Waiting on a biopsy report in a couple days. Its either scar tissue from those infections or more cancer.

May hit some light shoulders today. Try to get my routine back.

Good to see everyone.


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> Back home. Everything looked good except the right kidney. Waiting on a biopsy report in a couple days. Its either scar tissue from those infections or more cancer.
> 
> May hit some light shoulders today. Try to get my routine back.
> 
> Good to see everyone.



Sending good vibes your way brother!

Yesterday was LONG session.  Delts, tris and abs.  Wife and I hit weights for 2 hours followed by 25 minutes on the step mill.  Killer!
:headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Dang Grim! that is some serious time you put in! Nice!

Ended up not training today. Yesterday caught up to me.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heyy. Did shoulders yesterday and feeling like im ready to get steady ..been a long haul with meds and I swear drs are the best at trying the wrong med . Glad to read that everyones tossin iron like bad mutha fukrs.  Keep it up. !


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day biatches and it resembled last weeks for the most part off to work


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit back tonight, KILLED the weights, reps.  Definitely getting the strength back after a nice long layoff.  Dieting too.  50 carbs today.  I'm cooking and weighing ALL meals every day for the Mrs. and myself.  I'm her coach, dietitian, drill sergeant, etc.  She's tightening up nicely and getting stronger every week.  Very psyched.
G.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat 5x8
DB RDL 4x10
Leg Press 4x12

Standing Calves 4x12
Seated Calves 4x20


----------



## Oregonstrong

Legs today
Seated leg curls – 2-3 warm up sets. Do two sets of 20. Use perfect form, flex at the contraction point. Next add some significant weight and do 2 sets of 6 with 3 second descents as you should have a lot of blood in there. 
Leg press – Make sure you do plenty of warm ups. Do sets of 8 up until you are at a weight that is a challenging 8. You should still have 1 or 2 reps left in the tank though when you do your 8. Place your feet in the standard slightly wider than shoulder width, toes pointed out, high/middle part of the platform stance. This is where it gets fun. Do 8 reps, then walk slowly over to the Smithmachine for a set of lunges.  
Supersetted with Smith machine lunges – Do 8 reps on one leg, then 8 on the other. On your second set do 10 reps with the same weight on each leg. On your last set do 12 reps with the same weight, this should hammer you. You
should be in pain and quads pumped big time. 6 total work sets via 3 supersets. 
Squats – Use a weight you can do 8 good reps with. I want you to go below parallel, and go ahead and lockout when you come up. Rest for a second then go back down. Do 3 sets of 8 like this. This should put the finishing touch on your quads today. 3 total work sets. 
 Barbell stiff legged deads – Do 4 sets of 10 on these. Do not lockout. Go up ¾ of the way then come back down. Keep constant tension on hams.


----------



## Sandpig

Did back yesterday too.

Working everyday right now. Losing weight.

And yea, we've been down this road before. Z28 keeps telling me to get off the Tren. :naughty1:


----------



## The Grim Repper

30 minutes on the steps tonight.  Was tough to get through.  Last 4 days on, about 50 carbs last two days.  Starting to feel a bit sluggish, but calm and satisfied mentally.  Tomorrow is a 'touch up' day.   Hit some exercises I like to do, nothing crazy, need the CNS to rest more.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Chest/shoulders/triceps/back
Incline dumbell press on low angle – Do a few warm up sets to get started. Pyramid up on these doing sets of 8. Don’t lock out, keep continuous tension. Keep going up until you can’t get 8 reps. We’ll count the last 3 sets as work sets. 3 total work sets. 
Incline barbell press – Pyramid up on these doing sets of 8 as well, until you can’t get 8. Again, do not lockout, and go up until you can’t get 8. On this we will count the last 3 sets as working sets too. 3 total work sets. 
Stretch pushups – 3 sets to failure – keep your chin up while doing; try to touch the floor with your chest.  3 total work sets. 
Smith decline bench press – Use a slight angle as you know. Use a wide grip on these this time. Put a weight on there you can do 15 with. Pause the weight for 1 second on your chest and then drive to ¾ lockout. Go to failure like this for 3 sets total. 3 total work sets. 
VBar pushdowns – Do 1 warm up set to get feel. Do 4 sets of 12 with 30 second breaks between sets. Don’t flex at the bottom. Keep the weight moving, continuous tension. Try to go fairly heavy.  
Seated dumbell side laterals – I want you to do 8 perfect reps on these, and then do 15 partials out of the bottom. Do 4 sets like this. The partials won’t be too bad because the weight isn’t real heavy, but by the time you get through the 4
th set, your shoulders will be on fire and pumped. Rest about 90 seconds between sets.  4 total work sets. 
Banded rear delt pulls/face pulls – Do 4 sets of 10 flexing at the contracted position for 2 seconds on each rep.  total work sets. 
Narrow grip chins – 4 sets to failure. Use straps, keep your chest arched.  4 total work sets.


----------



## turbobusa

nasty flu. no gym yesterday or today. have a good weekend.. thx   T


----------



## Lavey

I was not feeling well today but I beast out quads/hams/calves & abs!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Back, calves, abs
Meadows row/One arm barbell row superset – Do a few warm up sets. Do the one arm barbell row first, then on the same arm do the Meadows row. Rest for a sec then do the other side. Do 6 reps on everything here. This should be very tough.  4 total work sets. 
Dumbell Shrugs – Do 4 sets of 12 with 3 second pauses at the top.  4 total work sets.
Parallel grip pulldowns– Really stretch your lats at the top on these and drive your elbows down hard. Do 4 sets of 10 reps.  4 total work sets. 
DB Rows on incline utility bench – Do sets of 10 here. 3 total work sets. 
Banded hyperextension – Hit 4 sets of 15 with as much band tension as you can handle!  4 total work sets.


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms today and only working 10 hours tonight thank God. So only 100 hours this week


----------



## The Grim Repper

Took today off, resting the CNS and eating a few more carbs.  Tomorrow will allow me to fuel up a bit more, possibly some cardio, then Monday will start the week's training.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Phoe2006 said:


> Arms today and only working 10 hours tonight thank God. So only 100 hours this week




100 hrs. this week damn Phoe! That's a lot of work brother hope it slows down for you.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Oregonstrong said:


> 100 hrs. this week damn Phoe! That's a lot of work brother hope it slows down for you.



Hell yes Phoe, that's a lot of work brother.  Hoping you get some down time.


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> Took today off, resting the CNS and eating a few more carbs.  Tomorrow will allow me to fuel up a bit more, possibly some cardio, then Monday will start the week's training.



Hmm ?     I did chest and abs and cardio.. fuk yeah brick


----------



## Phoe2006

Oregonstrong said:


> 100 hrs. this week damn Phoe! That's a lot of work brother hope it slows down for you.


15 hours a day 7 days a week since the 1st of December with a 10 day break for Christmas and a couple weather days.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Much respect brother, and you still make the time to hit the gym. That shows true dedication! I will think twice now before I complain about my 50-60 hour work weeks.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Oregonstrong said:


> Much respect brother, and you still make the time to hit the gym. That shows true dedication! I will think twice now before I complain about my 50-60 hour work weeks.



Bingo!  Truth.


----------



## Phoe2006

Oregonstrong said:


> Much respect brother, and you still make the time to hit the gym. That shows true dedication! I will think twice now before I complain about my 50-60 hour work weeks.


All actuality after I have been sick these past few weeks I've been making it EOD but that's still pretty good taking into account I only get 4-5 hours of sleep when I go on top if that my diets gone to complete shit and had to come off tren cuz my migraines came back in full force with all the congestion in my head with the elevated bp. But I'm back in a constant schedule this week maybe e3d I take a day off. Back to work brothers enjoy every day with your family.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench Press 5x5
Incline BP 4x12/10/8/6
DB TWist Press 4x10

Pushdown 4x15
Skull crusher 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Arms today and only working 10 hours tonight thank God. So only *100 hours* this week



Just think of the $$$

I'm sure the money's great. But you obviously must beat yourself int exhaustion at times working and lifting.

I know I couldn't do what you do. Not at this age anyway.


----------



## Sandpig

Calf press x4  Drop on last one

Super set
Seated calves with Standing calves x4

Single leg calf press  Alternated legs not stop till I couldn't move my freakin toes anymore.  x2

Machine lateral x5
DB laterals x4

Frt raise w/EZ bar x5
DB press x4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning shower, shave and coffee then I'm off for 30 minutes of steps.  Small adjustments to diet today.  Little more carbs, lot less fats.  I'll be hungry most of the day.  It sucks but it's rewarding to feel that hunger again.  Kill it today guys.
Grim


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. Still sick as hell with (h3?) flu. Its a nasty one .ben killing some otherwise healthy people here is Wisconsin.
hopefully turning  the corner.Everyone have a good start to your week tomorrow. Thx   T.........


----------



## The Grim Repper

Feel better T.  Not too hungry today, actually doing well with added carbs, busy cooking our food for the next couple days.  VERY focused now.  Ready to smash the shit out of chest tomorrow with some serious volume.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Hope you get to feeling better soon turbo!


----------



## Sandpig

Great legwork out yesterday
Maybe too much though
20 sets for quads including a few drops 
15 for hams


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Great legwork out yesterday
> *Maybe too much though*
> 20 sets for quads including a few drops
> 15 for hams



Suck it up. 

I was like a little kid on XMAS eve last night.  I can't wait to hit the iron later.  Visions of supersets dancing in my head!   I'm off today, going to relax, take a couple naps, get my meals in, go buy some supplements with my earned points.  Yep, good day indeed!  Kill it today guys!
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

Ha, Z28 was there
He told me to eat more food


----------



## d2r2ddd

Deadlift 5x5
Pulldown 4x12
Kroc row 1x20
Incline Row 4x12

Ez curl 4x15
Spider curl 4x15


----------



## MattG

Whats up bros! Long time no speak. Ive been on hiatus for a while. My shitty job, 2 weeks of being sick, plus a failing marriage put me in a terrible funk. Im ashamed to say i didnt lift a single weight for damn near a month...so thats why i havent been around for a while. Finally drug my sorry ass to the gym, got 3 good workouts in. I forgot how much the iron can heal you and pull you through some shit. Finally starting to feel like myself again. Good to see everybody still posting in here. Hope everybodys doin good :headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd

MattG said:


> Whats up bros! Long time no speak. Ive been on hiatus for a while. My shitty job, 2 weeks of being sick, plus a failing marriage put me in a terrible funk. Im ashamed to say i didnt lift a single weight for damn near a month...so thats why i havent been around for a while. Finally drug my sorry ass to the gym, got 3 good workouts in. I forgot how much the iron can heal you and pull you through some shit. Finally starting to feel like myself again. Good to see everybody still posting in here. Hope everybodys doin good :headbang:



stay strong bro !! we will always be here for u ! :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well holy cow the whole groups chekn in.  Kool..
Back day and cardio its the only stress pill that seems to work . Keep unrackin and bar stackin brothers.  :headbang:


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Ha, Z28 was there
> He told me to eat more food



LOL Speaking of which, my diet is officially over.  F this.
I cannot do cookie cutter, BMR based bullshit for my metabolism.   I was weak as a cat tonight, so BIG pig out tonight cpming.


----------



## The Grim Repper

d2r2ddd said:


> stay strong bro !! we will always be here for u ! :headbang:



Absolutely Matt, we're a PM away anytime brother.


----------



## Sandpig

Hey Matt. Good to have you back.
Stay strong brother


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Whats up bros! Long time no speak. Ive been on hiatus for a while. My shitty job, 2 weeks of being sick, plus a failing marriage put me in a terrible funk. Im ashamed to say i didnt lift a single weight for damn near a month...so thats why i havent been around for a while. Finally drug my sorry ass to the gym, got 3 good workouts in. I forgot how much the iron can heal you and pull you through some shit. Finally starting to feel like myself again. Good to see everybody still posting in here. Hope everybodys doin good :headbang:





d2r2ddd said:


> stay strong bro !! we will always be here for u ! :headbang:





The Grim Repper said:


> Absolutely Matt, we're a PM away anytime brother.


Yes we're always hear for you brother even if its just to listen and let you vent.


Chest day killed it. Shoulder was acting up this morning but worked right through and annihilated my chest gonna be sore tomorrow. 

Been working 100+ hours a week for a while now so personal and workout life has been taking a beating, but got my wife and my daughter coming to visit for a few days so I'll be out of the gym starting Thursday through Sunday. One thing I've learned since my daughter was born and all the younger members need to listen up unless you're gonna be a top tier pro (and truthfully there's very few that will ever make it to that level off the boards sorry to be a Debbie downer) put your family first. If you don't one day you'll look back and regret it. I beat myself up trying to workout and only getting 4-6 hours of sleep a night and then working 15+ but its all for my family and mainly my daughter gym comes second now. That's a first in a long time. Enjoy your day brothers back tomorrow before I take a few days off. 

Brick get your as in hear and lighten the mood with your good news


----------



## thebrick

Alright fuckers, I got good news as of this AM. My kidney biopsies were benign! That's right, you all have to keep puttin' up with my sorry old ass! It has been a stressful week from hell worrying about this. Now, I feel like the world has been lifted off of me.

Hit some chest today. Easing back into it after a week off. Still kinda sore in that lower back on the right side. They told me to take it easy for a few days after so I would not bleed.

Matt, I hate to hear that. Stay strong brother. You have a ton of friends here. Life is always full of unforeseen changes. You will get through and make it out the other side strong. Keep pushing iron. It sure helped me.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Phoe, your right bro! theres more in life then just bodybuilding 

Brick, that is absolutely great news !!:food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. Diet over. Im on a forced diet from meds no appetite at all. So im violent and short fused and test level is 600 trt   go figure.  Anyone know anyone in phoenix? .  Need superbowl crash site for 2 guy friends will pay .lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. Diet over. Im on a forced diet from meds no appetite at all. So im violent and short fused and test level is 600 trt   go figure.  Anyone know anyone in phoenix? .  Need superbowl crash site for 2 guy friends will pay .lol



_Dear Mr. or Ms. Stranger,

Hi, I'm violent and short fused, can I stay at your place?

Thx.K.Bye._

:sport-smiley-002:

ROFL!!

Ib, it's going to be ok brother, you know that, this crap's gonna clear up!

BRICK!!(Dylan)  "Youuuuuu sonofabitch!" 
So glad to hear that man, that's amazing news bro! :food-smiley-004:

Ok, so much to my surprise (well, not really, I eat food like a Dyson on crack) I downed 5,000+ kCalories today, yes I logged every damned thing.  I actually came down 2 hours after my last meal of the day and ate 3 slices of pizza, a protein shake, glass of Sierra Mist soda over ice (cane sugar, damn that's refreshing! LOL) and a bowl of Baskin Robbins ice cream with 4 birthday cake oreos smashed in it with Hershey's chocolate syrup.
Oh yeah, the gym...did legs DESTROYED the weight.  Man, after a shit ass chest session, I was depressed a bit, but tonight, once again the best anabolic you can buy, FOOD came through.  I'm pumped, energetic and taking a fu**ing day off tomorrow mofos!  Earned!
Nite you nuts.
Hugs and Bruises,
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

Great news, Brick


----------



## MattG

Bis tris and traps last night, damn im sore today.lol  Thats one of the worst parts of taking time off, takes a while to get reconditioned. I dont mind though, its a good pain


----------



## Lavey

I trained shoulders/traps & triceps today.


----------



## thebrick

Matt, glad you are tossing some iron. It cures many headaches!

Good to see you drop in Lavey!

Hit some back today. I stayed conservative with my weights and intensity until I see my doctor in the AM and he gives me the "go" after my biopsies.


----------



## Sandpig

Chest yesterday. 21 sets total.

Sick again so I'm skipping the back workout today and tmrw is a day off. Hopefully I'll be ready for Sat.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hitting back tonight.  My favorite second only to legs.


----------



## Big-John

Trained back and shoulders last night and got humbled down by the weights once again. My gyms dubells go to 75s to 100 with nothing in between. Well I've been reping 75s easy and thought I was ready for the 100s. I got half a rep in and it was over.  I got so depressed


----------



## Ironbuilt

On Honeymoon out of town till Monday. Wont have time to train as the new wifes noose is tight. Y'all get busy with the ferrous alloy which has been heated until it liquifies, and is then poured into a round mould to solidify then attached to a bar. *


----------



## kubes

Worked out with the kid tonight. Trained chest got a great session and solid pump


----------



## d2r2ddd

2nd chest workout
Low Decline DBP 2x12
Low Decline Flyes 2x15
Cable Crossover 2x12


----------



## thebrick

Brothers, I guess I'll just say it. My good news the other day was premature.

When they told me my biopsies were good, I assumed that was it. I now know those biopsies were from my bladder and ureters. I met with my surgeon yesterday and he told me that they could not get a good tissue sample from my kidney due to the location. So, they did a "wash". They shoot a fluid up in the kidney and then pull that out. They test that fluid for cancer cells. They got those results after I got my other biopsy news. The test showed I have aggressive cancer in my right kidney. All the team agrees they should remove my kidney. So, in 5 weeks I am having another big surgery. Its a big, busy medical center and that was the first opening. 

I feel pretty sick about it. I'm trying to stay optimistic, but its hard. The look on his face yesterday really said it all. I'll try to be around, but right now, everything is a blur and does not seem real. I may be MIA. Just wanted you to know.

I love you guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Brick, I don't know what to say other than we love you too, we're pulling for you and we're here for you my friend.
My own doctor, who treated me when I suffered a near fatal blood clot and pulmonary embolism got the same news about his kidney and had his removed.  He is fine today and I'm grateful to see him over this challenge and I know I'll have that same feeling knowing that you, my friend, are over that hurdle and on the mend.  I don't have faith in much sometimes, but I do have faith in believing and positivity.
Again, I'm so sorry to hear your journey's taken a different turn, one with a slightly longer road home to wellness, but you will get there and we'll be here for you every step of the way.  Love you brother.
G.


----------



## Phoe2006

Brick we've talked and you know where I stand brother. I'm here for you and if you need anything just lmk. You're such a great person of there's anything, anything at all we can do just let us know. We love you to keep your head up brother we made it through this once we'll do it again


----------



## Sandpig

I'm sorry Brick. You are a  warrior though. You will pull through


----------



## Lavey

I have not been feeling well but I dragged my ass to the gym for a quick blast.

Chest & Bis - Flat bench - Dips - barbell curls - preachers a few sets each and back at home to rest.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey said:


> I have not been feeling well but I dragged my ass to the gym for a quick blast.
> 
> Chest & Bis - Flat bench - Dips - barbell curls - preachers a few sets each and back at home to rest.



Hey man, coming down with something?  You not feeling well lately?  You mentioned it a couple times, so just thought I'd ask. Hope you're mending and crushing iron to your capacity soon brother.

I was in sort of the same shape myself tonight.  Split's screwy as of late.  Going back to 2 on 1 off schedule next week, but for now, hitting delts and arms day after back is well, you know how that shit's going. LOL
Yesterday's back session was great.  Today the tank was a bit empty.  Tried some different stuff but the drive wasn't there, so we know how that goes.
Hope you're feeling 100% soon brother.
Grim


----------



## Lavey

The Grim Repper said:


> Hey man, coming down with something?  You not feeling well lately?  You mentioned it a couple times, so just thought I'd ask. Hope you're mending and crushing iron to your capacity soon brother.
> 
> I was in sort of the same shape myself tonight.  Split's screwy as of late.  Going back to 2 on 1 off schedule next week, but for now, hitting delts and arms day after back is well, you know how that shit's going. LOL
> Yesterday's back session was great.  Today the tank was a bit empty.  Tried some different stuff but the drive wasn't there, so we know how that goes.
> Hope you're feeling 100% soon brother.
> Grim



I feel ya brother & yes my family is all ill with flu like symptoms but Im getting it done the best way I can till I recover. Thanks for asking its appreciated. You get better as well & kill it.The main concern of mine is dieting bc I take that more serious than anything. Having a hard time keeping down my meals. Ill get back soon and raise some hell.


----------



## MattG

Brick i am so very sorry to hear the bad news. Ill be praying for you brother. Keep your head up, everythings gonna be fine i can feel it. Take care my friend


----------



## MattG

Chest, back, and delts today. Starting to get back in the groove, close to 30 sets in an hour. Hope the weekends goin good for everybody


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bro brick, stay strong! Rmbr we are always here for u!:headbang:


----------



## Oregonstrong

Brick, we may not know each other but I am praying for the best for you brother. Good thoughts here, think positive brother.


----------



## Sandpig

That flu shit is everywhere. I think every states been affected.
Luckily for me, mine's just a common cold.

One leg calf x5
Machine calf press x4 last two were drops
press on LP x5 last one had partials

Inc front raise x5
Smith military x5 last was a burnout

Inc lateral x5
Wide uprights x6 last was a burnout


----------



## The Grim Repper

Went into NYC last night with the wife to see a show, stayed over at a very awesome, very old hotel.  Had an amazing steak, Portuguese style at a restaurant in the Brazilian area of the restaurant/theater district.  Show was great, followed by some food and drink at a fantastic Irish pub on 44th st near Times Square.  Live celtic music - met a great couple from Philly and talked a bit.  They were awesome!  Followed by trekking over to a beautiful modern bar for a nice Dewar's double neat on a leather chair people watching then on the way back we saw the star of the show we saw earlier come out to get in his limo and my wife and I were a couple feet away, he opened the window and the wife and he chatted for a few, he was gracious, we were thrilled and we went back to our cozy room to retire.  What an amazing time, a date night to remember in beautiful NYC.


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps today, wheels in the next couple days. Cant believe the weekends over with already, always seems to fly by. Oh well, have a good monday and start of the week bros


----------



## Phoe2006

Daughter and wife just left after a few days visiting me. After work tonight heading to kill some chest and get back into a routine.


----------



## ForkLift

Pathetic day for me
never made it to the gym
Dumbbell workout at home
Back, Bi's, Shoulders


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench Press 5x3
Low Decline DBP 4x12-15
Low Incline Flyes 4x12-15
Flat Flyes 4x12-15

Pushdown 4x20
Dips 4x12-15


----------



## turbobusa

Chest shoulders tri's today,,,,,,  Everyone one have a great week... thx   T


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest, bi's and calves


----------



## Sandpig

Arms yesterday.

Did the entire workout without having to wear elbow sleeves or wrist wraps.


----------



## Lavey

Still not feeling well but I managed to hit the gym & trained back/ abs & calves.
Bent over rows/ seated cables & weighted chins.
seated calves raises/ standing calves & ab work,


----------



## Phoe2006

Well back and traps today. Deadlifts was amazing got up 585 fairly easy so decided to try for 635 but no go. I really need to follow chickenhawks or psych's routine a little closer but strength is there for a 6' tall mofo with long ass arms. Off to bed


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today for the first time in 3 weeks I think. Did a little chest training yesterday. Had a hard time getting my focus, especially yesterday, but I feel better mentally. I'm just gonna fight this shit the best I can.


----------



## Phoe2006

You got this Brick


----------



## d2r2ddd

thebrick said:


> ..... I'm just gonna fight this shit the best I can.




YES U CAN !:action-smiley-033:


Deadlift 5x3
YAtes Row 4x10
Hammer PD 4x12-15
Seated CAble Row 4x12
SAPD 4x15

DB Curl 4x15
DB SPider CUrl 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

You got this, Brick.


Low crossovers x5
Smith Inc x5
Inc fly x5
Dips x6 last was a burnout


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got you back Brick time to take care of that crap for good.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey brick stay true to self. Your strength and tenacity will prevail.
Thx    T..  Oh yeah back day earlier . Been bouncing around a few gyms.
Decent work out.  I'm living a little farther north now. Milwaukee south burbs. 
everyone have a great day....T


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest and upper back.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Military Press 5x3
Trisets Fron/Side/Rear LAterals 3x20
Machine Rear 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Decline pullovers x4
CG pulldowns x4
Barbell Row x4
DB Row x4
Rack deads x4
HS High row x5  Seat low for rear delts
Calf machine shrug x5


----------



## thebrick

Good to see my brothers in iron here! You guys help me keep pushing more than you know.

Planning on some shoulders and biceps today. Didn't get to train yesterday. More doctor stuff.... blah


----------



## Lavey

Today was shoulders/traps & triceps...

3 exercises 2-3 sets each.
Mil press
dumb press
side laterals
Shrugs/ upright rows
Close grip bench
knose busters.


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms today. I hate being in commercial gyms and people stare. Get a life fuckwads or move on. I know I'm not the typical gym rat you see in college town but come on. Atleast I'm not some crossfit douche. I can't stand those faggot's no offense to the guys here but you know what I mean when I talk about crossfitters


----------



## Oregonstrong

Off day today, back tomorrow. Super Bowl sunday!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Squat 5x3
Leg Press 4x12

Standing calves 4x12-15


----------



## thebrick

LMAO Phoe. Look at it this way.... take some pleasure that you are stirring their little pot. Sometimes its fun getting on peoples nerves  I know what you mean about the cross fit weirdos, they get on my nerves too so take some pleasure in sending back the other way.

My shoulder workout was very good yesterday. Kinda surprised myself. Now, I need to start eating again after the past couple weeks.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning gents ... Music in ears and tunnel vision Phoe! lol.
Brick I sent ya a pm.   I'm taking the day off today. 
Chest shoulders tomorrow. Have a great day.. and  go seahawks!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back at it. Tore this gym up !
 Go Hawks!!  Comeon sandp.i know ure a closet hawk watcher.  !


----------



## thebrick

Hey IB!! How did you get a pic of my gym? And somebody stole my peanut butter and jelly sandwich off my table! LOL

Gathering my Superbowl munchies today....


----------



## Lavey

I felt pretty good today and killed my legs/calves & abs.
I could barely drive home from the gym - it was like playing frogger.


----------



## chaotichealth

Killed it in sholders today then did some cadieo. The staire climber


----------



## Sandpig

Ironbuilt said:


> Back at it. Tore this gym up !
> Go Hawks!!  Comeon sandp.i know ure a closet hawk watcher.  !



Honestly, I have a Seahawks shirt in my closet. I bought it last year cause I was all for them against Peyton.


----------



## Sandpig

HS calf x5
Calf on Hack machine x5
one leg calf x5 last two were drops
Seated calf x5 last three were drops

Cheat laterals x5 last two drops
Strict laterals from sides x5  2 drops

CG uprights x5
HS press x6 last was a burnout


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps yesterday, chest back and delts later on today


----------



## Lavey

I hit chest & Biceps this morning & left nothing on the table.

Mostly compound exercises...


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today and actually got a good session in. My workout partner gave me some good spots and I pushed it. Got some good lifts and good laughs. Exactly what I needed too. Hope to get another one in for back tomorrow.


----------



## d2r2ddd

CHins 4xAMAP
YAtes row 4x10-12
Deadstop Row 4x10-12
Seated Row 4x12-15
NAutilus Pullover 4x15

BB Curl 4x15
Pinwheel 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Sunday was leg day. Was fired up for it being SB day. My hips started hurting while doing LP's. I had even lightened up the weight but I was trying to bring it down further than usual after watching the Platz video a few days ago.

Monday was arms. Awesome workout even though I was rushing due to being a little late.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's yesterday killed it. Back today


----------



## MattG

Legs and forearms tonight, then a couple rest days before i hit upper body again. Man, i cant wait for springtime. Its hard for me to drag my ass to the gym after work when its 20 degrees out and gets dark at 5:30. Hate winter time


----------



## Lavey

Hitting Back/traps/calves & abs in a few. My energy is up and I plan to kill it...Mostly compound exercises & a bit of cardio.


----------



## thebrick

I'm right there with you Matt with spring, the sooner the better.

Back today. Deads off the floor, t-bars, dumbbell rows and pull downs. Pushing on.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight was just quads, wanted to smash them without mercy, and that we did.
Volume was the game and very little rest, maybe 60-70 seconds tops between sets.  Ate well today which helped a lot, started to cramp up toward the end, but got thru it.  Probably about 18-20 sets all together.  Came home, soaked in epsom salts and just foam rolled so I don't wake up screaming with cramps tonight.
Kill it guys.
Grim


----------



## d2r2ddd

Getting stale of the strength program, might return to PRRS program soon. 

Delts today and did a workout 1 fm dr clay hyght. T Nation | The Complete Guide To Shoulder Training


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> I'm right there with you Matt with spring, the sooner the better.
> 
> Back today. Deads off the floor, t-bars, dumbbell rows and pull downs. Pushing on.



Yes, bring on the warm weather. Well actually it's been in the 70's here so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is hamstrings, calves and abs.  I cannot wait to get in there and do some work tonight. Very pumped.
I'm filling out, some much needed food, just psyched.
Hope everyone's day is going well.
Kill it!
Grim


----------



## Phoe2006

Rack DLS worked up to 8 plates per side for 1 rep. 
Full deadlifts worked up to 565 for 1
All sorts if back exercises I was there for over 2 hours. Took 3 scoops and then mixed an additional one in with my first bottle if intra workout concoction. Glad to see everyone's still killing it. I'm running in maybe 15 hours of sleep since Sunday. Taking tomorrow off and getting rest


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hams, calves were great abs were cut short by cramping.  I couldn't bend over to grab the rope attachment off the floor without going into full spasms, so I"m going to hit them tomorrow fully on my 'off' day. LOL  Everything else was wicked.  Nice pump and stretching those quads during hams was nice.
G.


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps today. Trying to get back to eating good again. Workout felt great. Somehow my strength is not down much at all. I have dropped a few pounds the past 3 weeks. That workout sure helped my stress levels.

Keep it rolling brothers!


----------



## Lavey

I hit shoulders & triceps this morning & gave it my all.
Flat/incline bench - dips -
close grip bench - press downs knose busters
2 sets of each exercise...


----------



## Sandpig

Weds was chest

Crossovers
HS Inc
Inc Fly/press
Dips

Thurs. back

Stiff arms
Wide pulldowns
HS Iso Row
1 arm DB Row

Mach. rear fly both pushing then pulling

DB shrug
HS seated shrug


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts, tris and abs tonight.  Flying solo so now the pressure's on to make sure my rests stay short and tight!


----------



## turbobusa

Out of the gym for a few days. Back injury. Should be gtg in a few days. Everyone have a great day.thx T...........


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms but my elbows are acting up but like usual just worked through the pain


----------



## Lavey

I planned to take a well needed rest but decided to hit legs/calves & abs. Squats Hacks Deads calve raises seated & standing then ab work.


----------



## chaotichealth

Back attack day


----------



## MattG

About to go smash some bis, tris, and traps in a minute. Think ill go with st bar curs, reverse grip curls, preacher curls for bi's. Skullcrushers superset with close grip presses, and reverse grip pushdowns superset with regular pushdowns for tris. Widegrip rear bb shrugs(bar behind back), medium grip st bar shrugs superset with db shrugs for traps... Hope all you bros are havin a good weekend :headbang:


----------



## Lavey

I took today off & really needed it bc my entire body is beat down.
Training legs killed my ass bc I went heavy & dusted them.

I train each muscle group 2 times a week.
I'm not over training them bc I cut the volume & add frequency!
I respond so much better this way w/ my current split.


----------



## Phoe2006

Well today was supposed to be a day off, but instead we got called in so this will be a 105+ hour week. Was gonna hit legs tonight before we got the call so apparently I'm probably doing them after I get off work in the morning


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Well today was supposed to be a day off, but instead we got called in so this will be a 105+ hour week. Was gonna hit legs tonight before we got the call so apparently I'm probably doing them after I get off work in the morning



Probably? If I know you, you'll get them done.


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> Probably? If I know you, you'll get them done.


True just pissed cuz I had plans of hitting them and then eating a giant fuckin steak and having some beers


----------



## Sandpig

Calves and delts yesterday

Supersetted - Seated calf/ Standing calf x3 then 3 more sets of seated only
Horizontal calf press x5
One leg calf on LP x4

Machine laterals x5
one arm inc lateral x4

Ez frt raise x4
Smith PBN x6 last was a burnout


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts and tris were amazing. I blew up quickly once we had some reps going. I was so strong, it was crazy fun to train.  Yesterday was back. I'm feeling that today.  Strength is coming along nicely on the big movements, bodyweight is climbing, so all is good.  Off today, resting and eating! KILL IT GUYS.
Grim


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today.. prayers and good luck for brick.....hope you had a good weekend everyone.
T


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed legs today and let's be honest how many 270+ lbs men do you see with veins popping out there legs. I should've gotten a good pic of em, but I didn't. They'll be sore as fuck for the next few days


----------



## chaotichealth

Ams and stomach


----------



## MattG

Just wrapped up a good chest, back, and delt workout. Flat bench db presses, incline machine flyes and pullovers for chest. Machine rows, widegrip cable pulldowns, and closegrip pulldowns for back. Lateral raises, front raises and db presses for delts. Got a great pump goin on so mission accomplished


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bench Press 5x8
Machine FLyes 4x15
Incl Flyes 4x10-12
Machine Press 4x8

Push down 4x15
DB Ext 4x15


----------



## Phoe2006

I'd like to take this moment to wish a great man goodluck tomorrow. Thebrick is going in for surgery in the morning and one of us will update y'all. You got this brother and we're all rooting for a easy and safe procedure


----------



## Sandpig

Good luck, Brick!

Extensions x5
Hacks x5 forced reps on the last one after throwing on an extra 50lbs
LP x5
Leverage Squat x3 Hips were starting to hurt

Seated curl x5
Smith RDL x6 last was a burnout
Tried to do one leg curls but my left hip wouldn't even allow me to do one rep 
Funny, last time it was my right side.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Speedy recovery brick!:headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and light bi's. They've been hurting or atleast my elbows have been hurting. Here's s quick shot of some decent size arms since there's those who don't believe they're above a certain size. And believe it or not there's a few here that have seen how big they are in person. I don't think the pic really does it justice but wth


----------



## AtomAnt

Looking good brother!!!

Sunday was our leg day... mainly quad emphasis. We hit Shoulders and arms on Saturday as well..

But yesterday's session was as good as ever. I felt my breathing better and my heart rate did not get elevated too much, which contributed to me puking...

Lying leg Curls - 4 sets of 6-8, last set did 1 drop set
SLDLs - worked up to 2 work sets of 10 to failure
BB Squats - worked up to a heavy set of 8, then began work sets. 4 work sets of 6-8. I hit a solid 335lbs for 6 and felt great with that.
Leg Press - 3 sets of 12 with a 3 second negative. These were excruciatingly painful
Hack Squats - 2 sets of 12 with constant tension and doing a super slow eccentric and concentric
Side Leg Press - More of a finishing type move to hit abductors and vastus lateralis
Leg Extensions 3 sets of 20 with 5 partials after set 1, 10 after set 2 and 15 after set 3. These were the icing on the cake. Crippling.

I am feeling it today! 

Happy to be back on anasci 

Brick, good luck brother!


----------



## turbobusa

Tomorow will be first day in gym for almost 10 days. Went from one of the worst flu's of my lifetime tonot knowing I had a tear in my right outer lower lat. Fairly deep purple.should heal up with some caution back in the gym. Enuff of my whiny shit. Good luck to  the brick.prayers and positive thoughts to our super tough big hearted friend....T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Tomorow will be first day in gym for almost 10 days. Went from one of the worst flu's of my lifetime tonot knowing I had a tear in my right outer lower lat. Fairly deep purple.should heal up with some caution back in the gym. Enuff of my whiny shit. Good luck to  the brick.prayers and positive thoughts to our super tough big hearted friend....T



Damn... get well turbo... rub some Dit Da Jao on that shit 

If y'all have any GI issues or advice for those with GI issues, I posted a thread about it... 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...issues-dietary-considerations.html#post259285


----------



## Phoe2006

Just got the word thebrick is out of surgery out of surgery and doing well


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Just got the word thebrick is out of surgery out of surgery and doing well



Excellent! Good to hear that thanks Phoe


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest today. Was gonna do legs too but decided to put extra time and sets on my chest. Legs in the am


----------



## d2r2ddd

Back Biceps
Deadlift 4x8
Yates Row 4x12
Deadstop row 4x8
CGPD 4x12

Machine curls 4x20
BB Curl 4x20


----------



## Sandpig

Pushdowns, Rev Bench and Lying DB Ext's for tris

Machine preacher, EZ curl and behind head cable curl for bi's

Hoping for a speedy recovery for Brick


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning... Cardio day today.... Thanks for Brick update phoe!
Heal like a champ Brick.  We have a bike ride or two coming up next summer... Everyone have a great day................thx   T


----------



## Lavey

Afternoon folks! I broke down chest/ Biceps & calves/

Flat bench dumb - Incline Dunb - weighted dips
standing barbell curls - dumb curls & preachers.


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Just got the word thebrick is out of surgery out of surgery and doing well



Great to hear!!!

Godspeed and best wishes on a speedy recovery!

Last night was Back Thickness and Tris:

Behind the Neck Hammer Pulldowns - 5 sets of 8 (we always start the session with a width exercise to loosen things up)

Superset
Hammer strength Deads - 4 sets of 8
Low Cable Rows 3 sets, the last set was a double drop set (hellacious super set)

Superset
BB Bent Row - 3 sets of 8 then 1 high rep set, almost like a widowmaker
DB Rows - 4 sets of 10 (probably should have done a chest supported row here... back was on FIRE)

Superset
Stretchers - 3 sets of 15, the last set was a double drop
Back Hyperextensions - 3 sets of 15 dropping the weight and repping out each set

V-Bar triceps pressdowns - 4 sets of 20, screaming hard
Close grip Banded Smith Bench - 4 sets of 8
reverse Grip Pressdowns Leaning at a 45 degree angle - 4 sets of 12, the last set was a double drop

Unreal pump! Back was sore as anything and tris felt like balloons!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was just quads.  I'm liking splitting them and hams up, which will be tonight.  Pace is pretty quick, 60-75 seconds rest on sets, volume for the most part.  Adding weight on the bars and scale, liking that.  After another week, if I maintain my weight in a 'holding pattern' I'm going to add some more food to keep moving upward.  

Left rectus femoris started to tighten during hacks - which are about halfway through the workout, so I backed off by one set, didn't want to really strain it for no good reason.  Shame though, I had LOTS left in the tank, but injuries happen and I'm smart enough to listen to my body.
Did some smith machine front squats to help stretch/finish quads off followed by 4 sets of leg extensions.  10 minutes on the step mill to squeeze some more blood into the quads and flex them methodically, almost like posing practice.

 Soaked in bath after PWO meal, rubbed some arnica into the area going to foam roll after work today.  Hams tonight baby!


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day. I'm not getting enough sleep and we're back to working 7 days a week so probably just cut down to 2 on 1 off or 3 on 1 off til we get back to 6 days a week which isn't in the foreseeable future


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Last night was just quads.  I'm liking splitting them and hams up, which will be tonight.  Pace is pretty quick, 60-75 seconds rest on sets, volume for the most part.  Adding weight on the bars and scale, liking that.  After another week, if I maintain my weight in a 'holding pattern' I'm going to add some more food to keep moving upward.
> 
> Left rectus femoris started to tighten during hacks - which are about halfway through the workout, so I backed off by one set, didn't want to really strain it for no good reason.  Shame though, I had LOTS left in the tank, but injuries happen and I'm smart enough to listen to my body.
> Did some smith machine front squats to help stretch/finish quads off followed by 4 sets of leg extensions.  10 minutes on the step mill to squeeze some more blood into the quads and flex them methodically, almost like posing practice.
> 
> Soaked in bath after PWO meal, rubbed some arnica into the area going to foam roll after work today.  Hams tonight baby!



We've been splitting them up as well... tonight is hammies 

Gym was packed last night... We navigated as best as we could...

Last night, Chest and Bis... always a fun session!

Freemotion Cable Chest Press - 3 sets of 15, slow negatives, constant tension (getting blood in the chest)
Incline DB Bench - 4 sets of 6-8
Hammer Strength Banded Incline Press - 4 sets of 8-10, hard contraction at the top, slow negatives and deep stretch at the bottom 
Smith Wide Bench -  3 sets of 10, last set was a drop set, we also added some forced reps
Pec Deck -  3 sets of 12, 5 partials after set 1, 10 after set 2, 15 after set 3, then dropped the weight, did max reps and as many partials as we could get

Hammer Strength Preacher - 4 sets of 12, slow negative
Incline Bench DB curls -  4 sets of 8-10, flexed triceps at the bottom for full extension of bis
Standing Cable Iso Curls -  4 sets of 15, last set was a drop set... super pumped!


----------



## turbobusa

No gym today. Any update on Brick?  I am hoping he is recovering well and is comfortable as possible.. Have a great day everyone ....  thx   T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> No gym today. Any update on Brick?  I am hoping he is recovering well and is comfortable as possible.. Have a great day everyone ....  thx   T



Phoe said Brick is doing great.  He is feeling good and the surgery was successful 

Well, tonight might be our off night instead of tomorrow...  my girl just said she is at work puking and has been feeling sick all day.  If she has what I had last week, we'll go to the ER to get an IV and some meds to stop the diarrhea.  I was so dehydrated I started shaking uncontrollably and was freezing cold, with teeth chattering.

It sound like she is feeling just as I did...


----------



## The Grim Repper

Update: NO hams tonight.  Strain is worse than thought initially, wearing compression, some motrin.  Basically in acute phase.  Going to try to keep stretching, massaging compression to get this thing to heal up ASAP.  We'll see!


----------



## d2r2ddd

DB Shoulder Press 4x8-12
BB Front raise 4x15
Side LAt 4x12
Rear Delt Kickback 4x15


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe2006 said:


> Back day. I'm not getting enough sleep and we're back to working 7 days a week so probably just cut down to 2 on 1 off or 3 on 1 off til we get back to 6 days a week which isn't in the foreseeable future



Whatever it takes, bud.


----------



## Sandpig

Machine fly x5
Inc Barbell x6 last was a burnout
Flat fly x5
HS Dip x5 last burnout
Pullover x3


----------



## Sandpig

Machine fly x5
Inc Barbell x6 last was a burnout
Flat fly x5
HS Dip x5 last burnout
Pullover x3


----------



## turbobusa

The Grim Repper said:


> Update: NO hams tonight.  Strain is worse than thought initially, wearing compression, some motrin.  Basically in acute phase.  Going to try to keep stretching, massaging compression to get this thing to heal up ASAP.  We'll see!



Hey grim sorry to see you having hammy issues. Pm me your # as my old phone can no longer retrieve my address book. 
Like to call and shoot the shit... Thanks, T


----------



## chaotichealth

Worked legs today. Dead lifts, squats, leg extensions, calf raises


----------



## MattG

Wheels and forearms tonight...off tomorrow then hit some arms saturday


----------



## Lavey

Off my current split a bit but did back/ traps & Calves today.

Bent over t bars - cables seated - deads - shrugs - upright rows - seated & standing calve raises. Ten minutes of ab work.


----------



## Sandpig

flat pullover
HS Pulldown
Smith Row
T-Bar
Behind back upright
Bent laterals
Barbell shrug

Most done for 5 sets. Think I did all straight sets. Geez, one day later and I can't remember. Old age for ya.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning ... No gym again as I am getting this back injury healed up.
Hoping brick is resting well. This is his place and he is missed when away..
Keep some sunshine on your faces ............... thanks, T...........


----------



## Ironbuilt

Bricks hoping hes out of the hospitol today on lucky friday the 13th  ..hes sick of the food  .. lol


----------



## Barrpiece

Back:
Close grip pulldowns 4x12
Cable rows with rope 4x10-12
Rev. Grip pull downs 3-4x12 
1 arm DB row 3-4x8-12
Barbell row 4x10-12
Tbar row 3-4x8-12
Straight arm pulldowns w. Rope 7x10


----------



## Ironbuilt

Barr  stay with us here brutha.. Nice to have you..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to do chest and back tomorrow.  Going to do antagonist training.  I'll start with my cuff 'prehab' work, internal/external rotation and face pulls for rear delt/rhomboid work.  I have a high grade (about 60%) tear of my right rotator cuff and with the right protocol, I'm able to increase my strength beyond what it was before the injury. 
So, anyway, I prexhaust chest with pec deck/flye work THEN start my compounds. 

Tomorrow will go something like:
*Pec Deck 4x10-15* 
1 feel set of 10-12 then 3x12-15.  Pause last 5 reps at full extension for 1 count.  ALL reps hold contraction for 1 full second.
*DB flyes 3x8-10 *
1 feel set, 2 heavier sets SLOW negatives, 1-2 seconds. DB no closer than 8-10" apart at top and SQUEEZE.

* At this point, your pecs should be swollen with blood and somewhat even tender/cramping. Shoulders should feel solid as shit right now too.  Ready for compound chest and back work!

*Incline barbell press 3x10* 
(paused last three reps 1 second, 2 seconds, 3 seconds respectively - double drop on last set 10/peel, 10/peel, 10. Make sure to pause last 3 reps of EVERY SET.
*Then parallel grip pulldowns 3x10-12*
Increase weight each set.
*Incline DB press 3x8-10*
First set feel set, 2 heavier last sets NO LOCKOUTS
*One arm DB row, 3x10-12*
Increase weight each set
*WIDE grip guillotine BB bench press to clavicles 3x10-12*
Increase weight each set, concentrate on stretch high in pec/delt area.
*Bent over DB laterals 3 x 10-12*
1 feel set, 2 heavier sets.  Focus on negatives and using rear delts/upper back to LOWER dbs toward floor.
SUPERSET WITH
*Face pulls with rope, 3x12-15* 
Quick cadence, pump, no holds.
*Decline BB bench press 2x6-10*
3-4 reps for feel, no rest, add weight and hit 2 work sets HEAVY
*Bent over rows 4x6-10*
Add weight each set - loose form OK
5 minutes rest
*Hyperextension with barbell 2x10*
*Deadlifts 2x5-6*
First set with 75-80% of working weight for 5-6 reps.
Second set with working weight 5-6 reps.
NO TOUCHING GROUND/RESETS - Deadlift from floor and bar doesn't hit floor until after rep 6.  Shin to thigh, shin to thigh repeat.
_Keep load on *back*, not glutes.  This is why we don't touch the floor between reps.  This isn't a glute/ham exercise, those are recruited when taking the barbell from floor to shin, then back really kick in at that point, so we keep the load squarely on back 100% of the time.  If you're not sure what I mean, watch Dorian Yates do them.  Your back will be cooked from that constant HEAVY tension.  Love these!_

Miller time!


----------



## Sandpig

One leg calf x4
Horizontal calf z5
Leg press calf x5 all with partials

Inc frt raise x4
Smith military x5
Inc lateral x4
Wide uprights x5 last was burnout
Got a free room on the strip with my wife tonight.
Won't be making it to the gym tmrw


----------



## d2r2ddd

Back to PRRS ... Starting with Power week today...

Chest & Tri
Bench press 4x4-6
Smith Decline 4x4-6
Low incline DB 3x6

CGBP 4x6
Push down 4x6


----------



## chaotichealth

Mardi Gras is making if hard to train.  Eat right to.  I been eating just not like I should.  The fried orieos didn't do me any good


----------



## MattG

Hit bis, tris, and traps yesterday. Planned on chest and back today but its absolutely miserable out, -30 windchills tonight. Said the hell with it and gonna do those tomorrow.


----------



## chaotichealth

Come on it's almost 70 degrees out side. Well 64 right now. 

   I did bis tries traps and delts today.  Was a great day


----------



## Lavey

I have fallen ill the last few days but I managed to get in a brief training session. I hit legs 10 sets of quats and headed back home to get better. My legs are spent and I'm sick as fuck. Looking to feel better soon and get back to kicking some ass.


----------



## thebrick

i'm back with the living brothers. Good to see everyone hitting' it hard. 

Its been a rough week but glad its done. Still very swollen and sore on that right side but getting better. I hate this cath I have to wear for 2 weeks more. They had to open my incision in a couple spots to let it drain better because it looked like some infection was trying to set in. Packing that everyday is kind of a pain but it took care of the problem. At least I am home. Just going to rest and eat. No weights for 6 weeks they tell me. No more contact sports or NSAIDS with one kidney either. Damn, there goes my MMA career  lol

Waiting on that biopsy report and hope its good news.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey said:


> I have fallen ill the last few days but I managed to get in a brief training session. I hit legs 10 sets of quats and headed back home to get better. My legs are spent and I'm sick as fuck. Looking to feel better soon and get back to kicking some ass.



Hope you're better soon brother.


----------



## turbobusa

Great to see you back here Brick!You are a inspirational example of strength...
We need to catch up soon... Keep on healing well and quickly.
Have a great day. No gym still . I may post a pic of my back injury
if I can move from phone camera to the board..Thanks    ,
Turbobusa.................


----------



## Lavey

I trained arms today & punished them & left nothing on the table.
Barbell curls alt dumb curls preachers
close grip bench skull busters dips

a few sets each exercise heavy till failure.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey said:


> I trained arms today & punished them & left nothing on the table.
> Barbell curls alt dumb curls preachers
> close grip bench skull busters dips
> 
> a few sets each exercise heavy till failure.



Sounds like you lost your sick and I found it. 
Woke up last night, post nasal hell and sore throat today.  That really doesn't change anything.  Food and training's going to keep going.
Quad strain is healed up, not going to push it though, just get some blood in there.  Hams and calves and abs tonight.
Glad you're feeling better dude.
KILL IT.
Grim


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning ! have a great day . no gym for me yet.. Best wishes Brick.
Thanks,   Turb........


----------



## thebrick

Thanks guys! No gym for me either T. Still very sore and swollen. Getting' there slowly. One day I'll be back in the iron.


----------



## Lavey

My split is all messed up this wk due to the flu but I trained back/calves & abs..

T bar rows - weighted chins - deads 
seated & standing calve raises
15 minutes of abs...


----------



## turbobusa

Just get the needed rest Brick and you will be back to your old self.
When you get feeling better give me a call or I can call you.
Thanks and heal well. T


----------



## d2r2ddd

POwer week Back & Bi - 4x4-6 each
Dead Lift 
Yates Row
Seated Cable
Pulldown
DB Curl
Incline Curl


----------



## thebrick

Brothers, got word today that my biopsy report was good. No further treatments are planned. If you heard a man yell "Fuckin A+!" off in the distance today. That would have been me. HUGE RELIEF!! Now I'm ready to just get back on my feet and sling some iron. That is still quite a few weeks away though.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Brothers, got word today that my biopsy report was good. No further treatments are planned. If you heard a man yell "Fuckin A+!" off in the distance today. That would have been me. HUGE RELIEF!! Now I'm ready to just get back on my feet and sling some iron. That is still quite a few weeks away though.


Best news I've heard today


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, me too!


----------



## turbobusa

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Brick, that's amazing news brother.  I'm looking forward to your logging your workouts again once you're smashing some plates.

Hit abs, calves and hams last night.  Prioritized the abs and calves and you just forget how important that is.  Crushed abs with 15 sets of practially non stop punishment and the very first rep of calf raises generated a HUGE contraction.
What a pump!  It was amazing.  Hams were crazy strong surprisingly (working the calves helps to take them out of the picture somewhat when training hams), and I finished my last set and almost fell to the floor literally my legs went into such cramp/spasm.  It was rewarding and yet had me in the 'did I go too far this time' zone.  Yep, we're all a bit masochistic.
KILL IT today brothers.
G.


----------



## Lavey

This weeks split has fucked up my routine a bit but I hit chest/traps/calves & abs this morning.

Incline dumb - flat barb - weighted dips 
upright rows - shrugs
seated calve raises & 20 minutes ab work.

Gonna finally take 2 days off then get back on track w/ my split.


----------



## Sandpig

Brick, awesome news brother.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ah, nite off.  Well, if you consider cooking a massive amount of food for the next couple of days 'off'... At least my fridge is now stocked with prepared muscle fuel baby!  Tomorrow is delts and triceps.  This workout scheme I have for these two muscle groups is great, I'm liking how I blow up after a few exercises, everything ties together nicely and there's some heavy reps, some moderate, some repping until those fibers are screaming it's a regular potpourri of pain mofos!
Enjoy your night wherever you are, find passion and joy in your toiling and of course always KILL IT.
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

Low crossovers x4
Smith Inc x6 Last Burnout
Inc fly x6 last burnout
Dips x5 last burnout


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning bricks people..  Well gonna be the first day back 
in the gym with some tiny wts and hopefully cardio.
Just something to move some blood and get  moving forward...
Mssed you guys here over the last few months.As brick and  I would say
spring /summer and sunshine is right around the corner! Lets get 
it turned up a notch in the gym!  Have a great day!     Turbobusa.


----------



## thebrick

You guys keep hitting' it hard and give me some inspiration to get back to the iron. They told me 6 weeks so I am hoping the end of March?


----------



## Sandpig

Decline pullover x4
CG Pulldown x6 last was a drop
Barbell Row x5 last was a drop
2 arm DB Row x5
HS High row x6 last burnout
Shrug on Calf machine x6


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> You guys keep hitting' it hard and give me some inspiration to get back to the iron. They told me 6 weeks so I am hoping the end of March?



Brick, they told me I'd be out 5-6 weeks after my surgery... After my follow up 8 days after surgery, the doc cleared me to train... keep mentally strong.  Positivity seems to do crazy things....

I don't think I posted it here because this week has been nuts, but we adopted an 11 week old dachshund mix from a shelter last weekend.  She is the cutest little pup... my girl and I both fell in love with her when she hit the ground at our house and started running around. 

My girl decided she is going to add size until April then diet for our wedding.  She is very lean right now with striated shoulders....

Last night was glutes and shoulders

RDLs 4 sets of 8

superset
Sumo Leg Press 4 sets of 12 with a 3 second negative  ss w/
Seated Leg curls 4 sets of 12 with 10 partials after each set

Adductors and Abductors 5 sets, 6, 8, 15, 20 and 25

Donkey Claf Press 4 sets of 12, last set was DC style

Superset
Smith Shoulder Press 5 sets of 8
Db Side Laterals 5 sets of 10

Superset
Hammer Strength behind the neck Shoulder Press 2 sets of 15 then 1 DC style rest pause set in the 15-20 range
Rear Delts Bent over on the side lateral machine 3 sets of 15 

Widowmaker DB upright rows I use 35lbs DBs and got something like 32 reps... PAINFUL!

We will be reducing volume a little more and adding in more DC principles as more drop sets, partials, and statics.  It seems to work better for gaining weight and will give us a change of pace from the high volume...  

Here are pics of our little girl, her name is Lily


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Brothers, got word today that my biopsy report was good. No further treatments are planned. If you heard a man yell "Fuckin A+!" off in the distance today. That would have been me. HUGE RELIEF!! Now I'm ready to just get back on my feet and sling some iron. That is still quite a few weeks away though.



Scrolling back through the thread... this is awesome!!!! 

Very happy for you Brick!!!!


----------



## thebrick

Hey Atom, yeah they said I have to be completely healed or I would be at risk for a hernia. They just about cut me in half. The incision goes from my lower back all the way around to my lower belly. All these staples make me look BAD-ASS tho!   lol


----------



## turbobusa

Good to see you Atom.Brickster good morning!  Well got that first little very careful chest shoulder w/o in yesterday.I'm very thankful to be bak in gym.
Leaving shortly for gym.I'll holler later.
Brick I'm going to bike week with a bunch of buddies in march. Imma cuttin 
right through your city. I'll holler..love to see you .  Have a great day all of you. 
Thanks , Turbobusa...........................................


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hit back today with my boy Tito from Long Beach NY at none other than Bev's Powerhouse gym in Syosset.  Got out there before the storm rolled in.  Finished up at 2 and it was coming down, so hit the road before it got crazy.
Saw Juan Morel there and lemme tell you, there are some amazing bodybuilders and physique athletes at the East Coast Mecca.  Was a lot of fun for sure.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Rep Range week
Chest / shoulders 4x8-12 each
hammer Incl
Low incl DBp
Smith Incl
incline flyes

Front raises
DB Miltary
Rear DB kickback
Face pull


----------



## Sandpig

Regular Laterals x6
Laterals from sides x6

Uprights x6
HS Press x6

Lying DB laterals x6


I only did one exercise for the rear delts cause I did them on Thurs. with back.

As far as the six sets go, it's two light sets, two heavy and two burnouts.

And when I say light, I don't mean warm ups. It's the maximum weight I can use for 15 - 20 reps and the burnouts are 20+ to absolute failure.

Just something new to try for a little while.

On a side note, I've put on 7 lbs in the last week or so. And it's definitely not all water and fat.
The cycle I'm on must finally be kicking in.


----------



## turbobusa

Gonna be a VERY light break in w/o for lower body today followed by cardio.
Yesterday was pretty good . Light back.Just easing in.The torn back muscles are healing well.Have ways to go but much closer than I was.
Thanks and have a great sunday today..  T


----------



## djpase

Meant to post yesterday but was busy. I was able to get a good back ssession in yesterday afternoon Dispute my elbow Pain. I started my bpc157 2 days ago and hope it helpS. I actually woke up sore today which I like. I am due for shoulders today but I am helping my gf move out of her old place . With this pain I can't even do any side delt raises.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey DJ I'm looking into running some bpc157 myself.. keep us apprised .
Hoping it works well for you.. Thx ,   Turbobusa...........


----------



## Phoe2006

djpase said:


> Meant to post yesterday but was busy. I was able to get a good back ssession in yesterday afternoon Dispute my elbow Pain. I started my bpc157 2 days ago and hope it helpS. I actually woke up sore today which I like. I am due for shoulders today but I am helping my gf move out of her old place . With this pain I can't even do any side delt raises.


What protocol are you following? There's some good info out there to follow


----------



## MattG

Hit chest, back, delts and traps today. Either tomorrow or tuesday gonna do arms. Pretty soon im gonna add an extra day or two at the gym, springs right around the corner which always gives me more motivation to lift 5 days a week. Gotta look good for t shirt and tank top weather


----------



## The Grim Repper

djpase said:


> Meant to post yesterday but was busy. I was able to get a good back ssession in yesterday afternoon Dispute my elbow Pain. I started my bpc157 2 days ago and hope it helpS. I actually woke up sore today which I like. I am due for shoulders today but I am helping my gf move out of her old place . With this pain I can't even do any side delt raises.


No reason not to check out my log here:
http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/32382-tb500-act1-bcp-157-log.html


----------



## chaotichealth

Had a good one today

Bi's
Tri's
Delts
And traps.

   It seems every section I went into people would want to come to.  I'm thinking they just wanted to watch and be inspired by awesomeness.


----------



## Sandpig

Leg Ext x6
Sissy on hack machine x6
Squat x5 
LP x6

Squats were 5x8 instead of the light, heavy, burnouts that I've been using. Seems like my back gives out before my quads when I do high reps.


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. Great to see you all that are here./
Legs did not happen yesterday but will today. I could feel a still
fairly sharp twinge in the tear area so gave it a day slept well and am
ready to get to the gym. All have a great day and week ahead.
Positives bring positives negs bring negs. Should be an easy choice.lol
Make today count. Gonna be suntan or burn time soon. get ready... T


----------



## djpase

Phoe2006 said:


> What protocol are you following? There's some good info out there to follow



no protocol really yet. just try to make sure i hit everything once a week. i go to planet fitness which sucks. too many ppl,  no gym etiquette that walk right through your set like ur not there,  shitty equpt, over crowded and everyone stairs at me the entire time. im rerally dont even think im that big at all. but its annoying that every time i look in the mirror ppl are stairing. plus they ring an alarm if u drop a weight or even grunt a lil. they say its a non judgemental place but have all these quotes on the walls about " lunks". i guess compared to every1 else there its easy to tell im on gear.

well anyway. enough venting. 

i want to do shoulders today. i havent even been able to do shoulder raises at all for the last month without feeling like im gonna snap my elbow. i was very shocked that i didnt feel pain when doing 250lb seated rows. looks like the bpc is really working. 

when i train i pretty much go till my body tells me its done. i start low and do sets till i get to the max the machine has . usually like 6 sets of each exercise with at most 45 seconds rest in between. enough time to wipe the sweat and take a sip of water then back at it again. i will start a log of what i do  reps and weight. its hard at plan fit b/c sometimes u get some1 who just sits there texting for 10 mins in between sets when i need a machine and i get pissed and end up walking away and do something else and miss something. plus nobody there works out good . i just follow my regular exercises till i feel like i need to switch it up. i work out alone and have no spotter so i really just do what i can handle with free weights without hurting myself.


----------



## Phoe2006

The Grim Repper said:


> No reason not to check out my log here:
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/peptides-growth-factors/32382-tb500-act1-bcp-157-log.html





djpase said:


> no protocol really yet. just try to make sure i hit everything once a week. i go to planet fitness which sucks. too many ppl,  no gym etiquette that walk right through your set like ur not there,  shitty equpt, over crowded and everyone stairs at me the entire time. im rerally dont even think im that big at all. but its annoying that every time i look in the mirror ppl are stairing. plus they ring an alarm if u drop a weight or even grunt a lil. they say its a non judgemental place but have all these quotes on the walls about " lunks". i guess compared to every1 else there its easy to tell im on gear.
> 
> well anyway. enough venting.
> 
> i want to do shoulders today. i havent even been able to do shoulder raises at all for the last month without feeling like im gonna snap my elbow. i was very shocked that i didnt feel pain when doing 250lb seated rows. looks like the bpc is really working.
> 
> when i train i pretty much go till my body tells me its done. i start low and do sets till i get to the max the machine has . usually like 6 sets of each exercise with at most 45 seconds rest in between. enough time to wipe the sweat and take a sip of water then back at it again. i will start a log of what i do  reps and weight. its hard at plan fit b/c sometimes u get some1 who just sits there texting for 10 mins in between sets when i need a machine and i get pissed and end up walking away and do something else and miss something. plus nobody there works out good . i just follow my regular exercises till i feel like i need to switch it up. i work out alone and have no spotter so i really just do what i can handle with free weights without hurting myself.


So you're not following any bpc-157 protocol just shooting it up lol


----------



## djpase

Phoe2006 said:


> So you're not following any bpc-157 protocol just shooting it up lol



my bad. yes i was thinking w/o regiment, too early to think for me. 

yes i was allready taking ghrp6/cjc   3x daily sub q. on empty stomach. 

i was told buy russianstar tO  add that to my bpc shot and inject in my bicep. i have been injecting as close to the pain in my forearm and noyt in same spot . my dr told me that my muscles are ripping off my bones inside my elbow b/c i am goin to heavy. i do go as heavy as i can especially with curls .   he never even did any type of mri or anything, just his opinion. 

anyway .i know i ramble. 
 50-100mcg of  bp157
150-200 mcg of ghrp6
150-200 mcg of cjc 1295 
 this is all in 1 shot 3-4x daily in injured area.


----------



## MattG

Got bis, tris and forearms taken care of today. Were lookin pretty good afterwards too, i think the mk677 i started the other day is already kicking in because i look much fuller all of a sudden. Rest day tomorrow then some wheels.


----------



## Lavey

Chest/ Bis & Calves today!
Inc BB Deckine DB Weighted dips
Standing BB curl - alt db curls - preachers
Seated & standing calve raises..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Nothing today, nothing tomorrow likely.  I'm having a minor surgery on Thursday which will couch my ass for the upcoming weekend and no exercise for a week, light stuff the week afterwards and nothing taxing until 3 weeks later.  Not looking forward to this layoff, but it's necessary, so...


----------



## turbobusa

Leg work was decent today. first leg day in about 5-6 weeks.
Just glad to be back in the gym.
Tonight i'm training patience....     T


----------



## djpase

The Grim Repper said:


> Hit back today with my boy Tito from Long Beach NY at none other than Bev's Powerhouse gym in Syosset.  Got out there before the storm rolled in.  Finished up at 2 and it was coming down, so hit the road before it got crazy.
> Saw Juan Morel there and lemme tell you, there are some amazing bodybuilders and physique athletes at the East Coast Mecca.  Was a lot of fun for sure.



nice bro, im form long island.


----------



## Sandpig

Rope pushdowns 
Cable Curls 
Decline CG 
Barbell Curl
Machine dip
Preacher

Al for fives sets each


----------



## turbobusa

Going to be chest shoulders tris today. Good luck big W (Grim )with some out patient surgery today and best wishes for a good prognosis.
Everyone have a great day and tell a stranger out there the same .
It can be contagious .  Thx   Turbobusa....


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Nothing today, nothing tomorrow likely.  I'm having a minor surgery on Thursday which will couch my ass for the upcoming weekend and no exercise for a week, light stuff the week afterwards and nothing taxing until 3 weeks later.  Not looking forward to this layoff, but it's necessary, so...



What surgery are you having Grim?

I hope all is well brother

We decided it was time to back down on the volume and really crank up the intensity. 

Last night:

Db Offset Grip Curls 2 sets of 12, 16 then 1 RP set in the 20-25 range
Hammer curls, same as above with a static at the end
Cable Isolation Curls 1 set of 12, then 1 WM
Hammer Strength Deads 4 sets, 6, 8, 10, 12
Hammer Strength Behind Neck Pulldowns 3 sets of 6, 8, 10 then 1 RP set in the 15-20 range
Chest supported Cybex Rows 1 set of 10, then 1 WM
Freemotion wide pulldowns 1 set of 12, then 1 WM

Stretched

This is something different for my girl... I am hoping she has a good response


----------



## djpase

its leg day but its snowing and and my back is killing me. so i might just have to make my way to the fitness area at my complex and do some arms because thats all i can really do there besides cardio. thats if i feel better.


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> What surgery are you having Grim?
> 
> I hope all is well brother



Thank you man.
I'm having sebaceous cysts taken care of on the scalp.  Quite a few of them to say the least.  I hadn't mentioned anything to people as I wanted to make sure things weren't worse than thought, i.e. cancerous.  My mother passed in '06 of cancer and at one point it manifested in her skull and resulted in cystic activity on and under the scalp.  This has been quite painful and makes even taking showers agonizing.


----------



## Lavey

Shoulders/ Triceps & abs
Mil press - dumb press - side laterals - front raises
Close grip bench - knose busters & Weighted dips
Abs - 20 minutes...

3-4 sets each exercise....


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey gets it done with the basics.  I can relate brother.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Lavey said:


> Shoulders/ Triceps & abs
> Mil press - dumb press - side laterals - front raises
> Close grip bench - knose busters & Weighted dips
> Abs - 20 minutes...
> 
> 3-4 sets each exercise....



Lavey, How many reps do u usually do? 


Rep range Back & Bi today (4x8-12)
Yates Row
CGPD
Deadstop DB Row
Rack DL

Concentration curl
INcline Db


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs today 

  Did
 leg ext
 Leg press
 Deadlife
 Squats


----------



## chaotichealth

Wasn't ready to leave after legs so I did upper back to.  140 minutes in the gym today.


----------



## AtomAnt

The Grim Repper said:


> Thank you man.
> I'm having sebaceous cysts taken care of on the scalp.  Quite a few of them to say the least.  I hadn't mentioned anything to people as I wanted to make sure things weren't worse than thought, i.e. cancerous.  My mother passed in '06 of cancer and at one point it manifested in her skull and resulted in cystic activity on and under the scalp.  This has been quite painful and makes even taking showers agonizing.



Damn!  You are in my thoughts and sorry to hear about your mother, Grim.

Last night:

Hammer Incline Bench 1 x 12, 1x 12 with bands, 1x 6 with bands, 1 x 15-20RP
Cable x-over 2x 12 plus 1 WM
Freemotion Cable Shoulder Press 2x 12, 8 then 1 RP in the 15-20RP range
Machine Side Laterals 2x 12, 15 then 1 WM
Freemotion Cable Skullcrusher / Extensions 2 x 12, 8 then 1 RP in the 20-25RP range
Triceps Straight Bar pressdown 2 x 12, 8 then 1 WM

I think i am getting tendinitis... my left biceps tendon going into my elbow is in a lot of pain....


----------



## turbobusa

Back and bi;s today very light. So far so good and I aim to keep it that way.
Hope all of you are having a good week. Hope all is well for Grim.
Thx, Turbobusa....................


----------



## djpase

did arms moderately today. soon maybe ill start keep track of what i do and weights but honestly dont know the proper names of half of  the exercises i do. i just go with what my body tells me i can do , for as long as i can do it. the one thing that usually always hts is when i use the cable machine and max it out on 200lbs and a set of hammers with the tricep pulldown rope. i did only 1 set of at 200lbs and no pain at all in my elbow. i cant believe that bpc157 works that good. its only been a week ot a lil less that i been using it.  my arm feels perfect. truly amazing stuff. got my labs back today, got to say i love taipan gear. my lvls came back at 4239.02 for total test levels. free test 1468.1 and 3.5.. and the t3 from maxim peps came back at 37.3 for t3 count.  so just above the max normal but still high. but dr said my thyroid was low and my pituitary was low. he said that my body is confused form so much shit im putting in it.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Rep Range Legs & calves (4x8-12)

Squat
Leg Ext
SLDL

Standing Calves
Seated Calves


----------



## Sandpig

Crossovers x6
HS Inc x6
Inc fly/press x6
HS Dec x6

Btw, I'm still gaining weight. I've come to the conclusion that it's because I'm barely working or the gear that I was given by a friend is more legit than anything I've used in the past. Or a combo of both.

Also, I checked my BF Tues and I checked out at aprox. 11%. And I used two different formulas. So I know it's definitelynot all fat . And the fact that I still have most of my veins tells me i's not all water either.


----------



## turbobusa

Off gym today. Legs tomorrow.. All have a great day. Snow here.
March 20 first day o spring...thx, T


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today. Kept things simple but effective. Db curls, seated concentration curls, hammer curls...db kickbacks, bench dips, and overhead db extensions. 3-4 sets per exercise and got a good pump out of the deal


----------



## The Grim Repper

Well, after a 9.5 hour outpatient surgical procedure, I'm sutured, wrapped and armed with antibiotics and pain meds.  Thanks to my best friend and beautiful wife as my companion in and out of NYC we are back safe and sound.  No exercise for a week, so time to chill out and read your guys' tales of pain and suffering at the hands of the cruel mistress - the iron.


----------



## turbobusa

Holy 9.5 hrs! Hope all turns out ok Make sure you use something to not get plugged while laying around.Pain meds are notorius shit stoppers.
You will be back in gym soon,. Glad the procedure is over and done with.. 
THX   T..


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, you'll be back soon.

Stiff arms x5
Wide pulldowns x5
HS Iso row x6
Rack deads x5
HS shrug x4

And I woke up sore from this. I rarely get sore anymore unless I really do something off the wall.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Thanks guys.  They started me up at 9:00 AM and I got off of the table at 7:30 PM, so 10.5.  Damn.  
Actually, haven't taken any pain meds yet, don't think I need them.  Slept like a rock, woke up feeling good and positive.  But yeah, I don't want to have the meds they gave me yesterday affect my GI.  I'm on it! LOL
Sandpig, how's the weight on the scale going, moving up still?


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!  Grim you are sounding very upbeat.Glad you are feeling pretty good considering you just had the surgery. Is the condition purely genetic or 
 Are there Other factor(s) involved? 
21 days til spring!!!... Better get busy .. Thanks , T..


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Hey T., probably like many aspects of our lives, nature and nurture play a part.  It could be hormonal, a result of environmental factors, genetic  (although I know neither parents dealt with this) not sure, but I am glad the procedure's over, taking care of the wounds and generally, yeah, I am upbeat.
Having a great support system of my wife, my friends (who check up on me which means a lot!) and places like this and the gang here make things so much better and positive.


----------



## thebrick

Heal fast Grim! Its all in the rearview mirror now! good to have that TLC at home too!

I'm out for another 5-6 weeks. Damn, gonna be a long March. Have to be completely healed or I am at risk for a hernia. Still sore and have some swelling too. Getting slowly better tho. This last surgery threw me on my ass. I'm pushing on. Fuck cancer.

You guys make some noise with those plates.


----------



## turbobusa

All i can say is Brick you a baaaaad man!That is toughness fdefined.
Good to hear you in high spirits. getting ready for some chest shoulders and tris with a bud from detroit..  talk soon have a great day/weekend.
Grim be ok to call you over the weekend ? T


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ sure man.


----------



## Lavey

Get well Grim!

Legs & calves
Squatts - hacks - Deads- seated- calve raises - abs


----------



## Sandpig

Grim, weights holding steady. Funny, before I put this unexpected weiht on, I was starting to cut for the spring.
I'm convinced it's work related. I don't/can't eat as much on days I work.

Standing Calf x6
Horizontal calf press x6
1 leg calf raise x6

Lying curls x6
Stiff legs on a hack machine x6

First time trying stiffs like that. Picked a bad day cause my back/hips were bothering me. It was ok but prefer barbell or db version. Even Smith machine.


----------



## djpase

hey guys , havent been on for a few days. thursday i was able to get is some pretty good legs. i did squats, then every leg machine there. 

had to skip yesterday because i went out to eat with my mother and spent the night there.   today i did some moderate back reaLLY fast. got in about an hr or so. i was able to do seated rows maxed out on 250lbs without elbow pain  today. no pain at all. i was week today and only did 1 set of 4 @250 bc i didnt want to push it AND was to heavy today. i usually do 3 sets of 5 or 6. but n o pain, i love bpc157.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts today...db presses, machine flyes ss with machine presses, pullovers. Chins, widegrip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns, rear military press, front military press, and side laterals


----------



## d2r2ddd

Shock Week
Chest- 3xdropsets each
Incline machine 
nautilus bench
Nautilus flyes

triceps
3xSupersets - CGBP with DB overhead Ext 
3xdropsets - rope Pushdown


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning to all of my friends here at AnaSCI, my home away from home.  (Even when I'm home - which I guess undoes what I'm trying to say!)
Well, my day 3 update is a good one.  My wounds appear to be healing extremely quickly as I am itching much sooner than I planned.  I have not taken one pain pill as it hasn't been necessary.  My appetite has me eating around 1-1.5 hours around the clock.  Lots of calorie-dense food.  I'm using this time to rest, recoup and I can't wait to be hitting it hard for brick and all the devoted members of the iron family here.

Sadly, a very long time friend of mine passed away yesterday morning.  He was not very old, but very wise and caring and I will miss him dearly.  I mention this as to illustrate how fleeting what we have is here.  Please, make the most of every day for those that don't have this one to spend with us anymore - we owe them that.  Many people think they fear death because they are afraid of dying - it's likely that they're afraid that they haven't lived.  Stop it and live.

Have a great day.
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

Sorry for your loss, Grim.


Machine reverse fly pushing x6
Machine reverse fly pulling x6

Laterals x6
machine lateral x6

front raise x6
machine press x6


----------



## turbobusa

Big guy. Sorry for the loss. The fearing having not lived is exactly the 
way I feel . Life is too short for negatives and wastes of time. 
Remember the good and positives.In the end all we have is our memories.
Those can be treasures that can't be taken from us.  Best wishes for your bddy and family. Thanks, Turbobusa...


----------



## turbobusa

Today will be leg day. Just what the doctor ordered... Hope You all have had a 
peaceful and happy weekend.
Thanks ,    T............


----------



## djpase

The Grim Repper said:


> Good morning to all of my friends here at AnaSCI, my home away from home.  (Even when I'm home - which I guess undoes what I'm trying to say!)
> Well, my day 3 update is a good one.  My wounds appear to be healing extremely quickly as I am itching much sooner than I planned.  I have not taken one pain pill as it hasn't been necessary.  My appetite has me eating around 1-1.5 hours around the clock.  Lots of calorie-dense food.  I'm using this time to rest, recoup and I can't wait to be hitting it hard for brick and all the devoted members of the iron family here.
> 
> Sadly, a very long time friend of mine passed away yesterday morning.  He was not very old, but very wise and caring and I will miss him dearly.  I mention this as to illustrate how fleeting what we have is here.  Please, make the most of every day for those that don't have this one to spend with us anymore - we owe them that.  Many people think they fear death because they are afraid of dying - it's likely that they're afraid that they haven't lived.  Stop it and live.
> 
> Have a great day.
> Grim



really sorry to hear that gri, prayers go out to him and his family.  very well said too


----------



## MattG

Double duty today. Hit wheels early then came back later for arms and traps. Gonna take the next two days off since i got everything done between yesterday and today


----------



## The Grim Repper

You guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## thebrick

Very sorry about your friend Grim. You said it right when you said is it fear of death that people have or fear of not having really lived when your time runs out? So true. Make today count because tomorrow is not guaranteed for anyone. I want to be able to smile with lots of good memories and friends at my side when my time comes.


----------



## Sandpig

Extensions x6
Squats x6
Sissy x6
single leg press x6


----------



## turbobusa

Well today is catch up day. I was suppose to train legs yesterday
but had way to much going on. So legs for me. Everyone have a great afternoon.
Thanks , T.................


----------



## AtomAnt

Making solid progress on HRT plus proviron...

Up to around 155lbs but feel much much healthier


----------



## turbobusa

Very cool atom! looks like you are holding well. cool.
Thanks for posting,  T...


----------



## d2r2ddd

damn atom ! u still look rock hard !! :headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd

SHock Week - BAck (3xdropsets each)
Pulldown
HAmmer Row
Cable Row
Hammer Pulldown


----------



## djpase

AtomAnt said:


> Making solid progress on HRT plus proviron...
> 
> Up to around 155lbs but feel much much healthier



damn bro, looking good.  is that a typo? 155?  look alot bigger


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks guys! 




djpase said:


> damn bro, looking good.  is that a typo? 155?  look alot bigger




In the pic I was actually a little lighter... I tend to lose a little weight in weekends as I ding get up as early. I'd like to get up to around 175 and see how I look.

I am only 5'1" maybe an inch or so more lol but thank you


----------



## Sandpig

Atom, do you ever get fat? lol


----------



## Sandpig

Pushdowns
Reverse Smith bench
Lying tri. ext.

Machine curl
EZ curl
Overhead curl

five sets each


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> Atom, do you ever get fat? lol



I consider myself plump right now lol  :action-smiley-043:


----------



## AtomAnt

Last night:

BB Curls 2 x 12, 8 then 1 x 15-20RP
Cable reverse Curls 2x 15, 12 then 1 x 20-25RP
Cable Straight Bar Curls 3 x 12, 15, 20
Cable X-Over Iso Curls 1 x 12, 1 x WM (got 23 reps)
Meadows Rows 4 x 6, 8, 10, 12
Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Pulldowns 3 x 12, 8, 8 then 1 x 15-20RP
FreeMotion Wide Pulldown 1 x 12 then 1 x WM (got 24 reps)
Chest Supported Cybex Row 1 x 12 then 1 x WM (got 22 reps) then dropped the weight and repped it as much as I could


----------



## Lavey

Today was back/ calves & abs

Deads - bent over rows - weighted chins - db rows
seated & standing calve raises
abs 15 minutes


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> Last night:
> 
> BB Curls 2 x 12, 8 then 1 x 15-20RP
> Cable reverse Curls 2x 15, 12 then 1 x 20-25RP
> Cable Straight Bar Curls 3 x 12, 15, 20
> Cable X-Over Iso Curls 1 x 12, 1 x WM (got 23 reps)
> Meadows Rows 4 x 6, 8, 10, 12
> Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Pulldowns 3 x 12, 8, 8 then 1 x 15-20RP
> FreeMotion Wide Pulldown 1 x 12 then 1 x WM (got 24 reps)
> Chest Supported Cybex Row 1 x 12 then 1 x WM (got 22 reps) then dropped the weight and repped it as much as I could




AA, arms before back?? wont it affect yr back workout???


----------



## AtomAnt

d2r2ddd said:


> AA, arms before back?? wont it affect yr back workout???




Our training is based off DC, where bis and forearms come before back.... What happens when you fatigue biceps before back? You take bis out of the equation so your back has to be focused on more. Just use straps when grip fails... And I don't know about you, but I never felt my bis being the limiting factor doing 98% of back exercises...


----------



## AtomAnt

Chest, Shoulders and Tris last night...

Smith Incline Press 3 x 12, 8, 6 then 1 RP 15-20
Cable X-Over 2 x 15, 12 then 1 WM
BB Upright Row 3 x 12, 8, 8 then 1 RP 15-20
Bent Over 45 degree Press downs 2 x 12, 8 then 1 RP 20-25 (these are like a close grip bench, but I feel them more)

Superset of the next two
Overhead Triceps Ext 3 x 15, 15, 20
Db Side Laterals 3 x 20

Cable 1 Arm Side Laterals 1 x 12, 1 x WM
Pullover Machine Overhead Extensions (sounds weird, but these work GREAT) 1 x 15, 1 x WM

My upper body had an awesome pump! I felt sore and beat after just that bit of volume!


----------



## Lavey

I hit chest & biceps this morning and felt pretty strong.

Decline flys - weighted dips - Incline barbell
Barbell curls - preachers

Did only 3 sets of each but went heavy! I left the gym satisfied.


----------



## Sandpig

Machine fly
Inc Barbell
Flat fly
HS Dip

All for six sets each


----------



## turbobusa

Heading to daytona beach later today with my son. Will be meeting up with many of my bike buds down there..
Gonna be fun in the sun!  call you later  Brick....
Thx   T.....


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today. Db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls...weighted bench dips, db kickbacks, overhead db extensions


----------



## d2r2ddd

Shock wk -Shoulders & Bi
DB LAterals 2xPyramid drop sets
Hammer Shoulder 3xDrop set
Nautilus Rear 3xdrop sets
2xSupersets Overhead Rear Cable + Face Pull

3x Supersets Preacher curl with DB Curl


----------



## Lavey

I hit shoulders/ Triceps & calves this morning & felt great.

BB Mil Press Side lats Front Raises
Weighted Dips Skull Crushers Press Downs
Seated calve raises 3 sets each exercise till failure!

Shoulders & Tris are spent - might have to take tomorrow off!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Can't wait to get back into the gym this coming week.  Baby stuff for a week then we 'release the hounds'!
Great inspiration from you monsters, thanks!
Grim


----------



## Sandpig

I swear, I never got over the cold I had over a month ago. Little sniffles here and there. Now my throat is sore again.
WTF, I'm one of those people that rarely gets sick. This is blowing my mind.

Pullover
HS Pulldown
Smith Row
T Bar
Barbell Shrug

Six sets each


----------



## turbobusa

good morning. my trip to daytona was delayed by i65 shutdown.
Leaving now ,Mick if you see this i'll be coming through music city
in about 7-8 hours. Have a couple things for you. Python sent a really cool tshirt from his private training facility.
Holler if you can i'll have my phone with me . Hope to see you later.
No worries if you are busy.. Thanks , T..


----------



## Sandpig

Seated calf x3 done DC style
Calf on hack machine x6
one leg horizontal press x5

Seated leg curl x6
Smith RDL x6


Was going to do one more ham exercise but cold and heartburn were kicking my ass.

Gonna try lowering the Tren dose to see if I can control the heartburn.


----------



## turbobusa

I had dinner with the "godfather" himself last night.
The brick is everything we know and love here x10 in person.
I'll post a couple picks when I return to Chi..
No training today , Traveling...... Talk soon . 
Thanks, Turbo............................


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts today. Incline db presses, decline db presses, machine flyes...chins, seated cable rows widegrip, seated cable rows closegrip...arnold presses, side laterals and front raises. 3 sets each


----------



## The Grim Repper

I think tomorrow I may go see my "chick on the side"  the step mill.   Spent more time climbing her 2 summers ago than I care to mention!  Time to get the blood flowing again.


----------



## turbobusa

Damn G your side chick looks like a stair climber? My "climber"looks like Mary J Blige.
You must be doing something wrong... ,,,,,,..,Just kiddin .........T


----------



## Sandpig

Incline laterals
Wide uprights
Incline front raise
Smith military
Behind back upright
Bent laterals

five sets each except the bent laterals. Gave up after two sets. Just couldn't feel them.

Today is supposed to be quads but I'm skipping due to the cold.
Funny how I always get sick on leg day.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lost an hour of sleep, thanks Daylight Savings. So, I can't go see 'Millie' this morning.  She'll get over it.  Sometimes she's annoyed at being 'stepped on' so much, but I'm like, "Look, baby, you were made to get walked on while you hold my drink."  
So, back to the iron tomorrow, just going to hit the foods nice today to fuel up.
Can't wait to get back in.
KILL IT!
Grim


----------



## d2r2ddd

Shock week legs & calves 
3xdropsets each
Leg press
Leg ext
Leg curl 
Standing calves
Seated calves


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and traps earlier. St bar curls, st bar reverse curls, seated incline db curls...skullcrushers superset with closegrip benches, dips, reverse grip cable pressdowns superset with standard grip pressdowns...upright rows, closegrip ez bar shrugs. 3-4 sets each. Legs tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## chrisr116

Full upper body today.  Just an instinctive training session.  Everything from triceps extensions to a brutal set of hanging pullups.  Nice to throw out the plan and just train hard.

My workouts usually take 45-55 minutes. ..This damn thing went on for hours.  Even calves...

Been sick for a few weeks..back up to 240lbs. After thst brutal training session I ate a half dozen little debbie oatmeal cream pies. Please don't judge


----------



## turbobusa

Ill be training this afternoon. Chest shoulders tris abs..T


----------



## turbobusa

WTF!? Godfathers away the army will play? None of you train today? Lol J/k 
. Miss the bricks room crew..Post up.   thx     , T..........


----------



## pesty4077

Train Legs: Squats, extensions, seated leg curls
        Back: Wide grip pullups, T-Bar rows
        Calves: seated machine toe presses, seated calf presses
        Biceps: seated dumbell curls, spider curls. 

        I do 3 sets of each at 8-15 reps.


----------



## Sandpig

Skipped legs on Sunday and arms on Monday due to being sick.

Decided to go back to five days per week as opposed to the six I've been doing recently.

I want to keep quads by themselves on Sunday so I will keep calves and hams on their own day.

So I've decided to stop having a dedicated arm day since they are one of my better BP's.

I will do one tri exercise after chest and one bi after back day. Should be enough.

Yesterday

Seated calf x5
HS calf x5
one LP x5

Lying Leg curl x6
DB RDL's x6


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## turbobusa

phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 19832



true dat!...... T


----------



## thebrick

I like that Phoe. Good one.


----------



## Lavey

I hit legs & Calves this morning & felt very strong.

Squat - Hacks - deads Leg curls
seated & standing calve raises - 3 sets each exercise heavy.


----------



## turbobusa

Back and bi's in the am. Se ya 's in the morning. Thx,    T....


----------



## d2r2ddd

decided to do a arm only routine today...

4xSupersets each
Pushdown + SIngle Arm extension 
DIps btween bench + Skullcrusher
BB Curl + Hammer Curl  
Preacher + Reverse ZCurl


----------



## tri-terror

Did a quick chest and back workout before work tonight.
bench press and lat pull down 4 supersets
incline hammer strength press and hammer strength seated row 3 super sets
4 sets of 5 on deads


----------



## Sandpig

Low crossovers 
Smith Inc
Inc fly
Dip
CG Bench

All x5


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris yesterday, legs today...squats, lunges, extensions, lying leg curls, calf raises on leg press sled, one leg standing calf raises holding db. Current cycle of test, mast and mk677 kicking in real good now. Strength up and putting on some decent size. Love the point when that starts happening :headbang:


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning. Have great day..       T.........


----------



## GottaGain

Today was arms. 3 sets of barbell curls superset with cable pushdowns, then did 3 sets of wrist curls with palms facing down. Nothing too crazy because tomorrow is legs.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey said:


> I hit legs & Calves this morning & felt very strong.
> 
> Squat - Hacks - deads Leg curls
> seated & standing calve raises - 3 sets each exercise heavy.



You seem to hit hard and quick.  Keeping the work heavy brief and focused.


----------



## MattG

Just wrapped up a good chest, back and delt workout...flat bench increasing weight untill 1R max on set 8, machine flyes ss with machine presses. Machine rows widegrip, cable pulldowns wide, cable pulldowns closegrip. Arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses, lateral raises, and reverse flyes


----------



## thebrick

Damn I miss the iron. Dropped by the gym today just to say hey and did 30 minutes of treadmill. Energy levels are coming back, but slower than I hoped. Hopefully in a couple weeks... 

You guys keep training hard.


----------



## Sandpig

Laterals from the sides x5
One arm Inc lateral x5
Lying lateral x6
HS press x6


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sandpig said:


> Laterals from the sides x5
> One arm Inc lateral x5
> Lying lateral x6
> HS press x6



You hit any delts today?


----------



## Sandpig

The Grim Repper said:


> You hit any delts today?


It's only 3:30am!
Sunday is always quad day. Only day I'm gairsnteed not to have to work


----------



## MattG

Traps, bis, and tris this afternoon. Rear (bar behind back) st bar shrugs, front st bar shrugs...close grip preachers, incline db curls, seated incline cable curls...close grip benches, cable pressdowns with bar, cable pressdowns with rope. Best my arms have looked since last summer :headbang:


----------



## d2r2ddd

Low decline Bdp
Incline Press
Low Decline SMith
Flyes
4x8-12 each


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'm up late.  Can't say I give two shits about that.  Ate sparse, but calorie dense today.  Family day.  Movies with the kids, awesome.
Ready to go back into the pit tomorrow.  No turning back.  I welcome the strain, the weakness of my body fighting back against the current of change I'm throwing it into, fight as it may, I am going to WILL my body into the state I demand from it.  Nobody can stop me.
G.


----------



## Sandpig

Extensions x6
Hacks x5
Leverage squat x5
LP x6


----------



## Lavey

This morning I felt a bit lazy but managed to hit chest & Biceps.

Weighted Dips
Incline DB
Flat BB

Standing BB curls
Alt Db curls
preachers

3-4 sets each exercise heavy reps 4-7


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lavey said:


> This morning I felt a bit lazy but managed to hit chest & Biceps.
> 
> Weighted Dips
> Incline DB
> Flat BB
> 
> Standing BB curls
> Alt Db curls
> preachers
> 
> 3-4 sets each exercise heavy reps 4-7



Reminds me of a Max-OT type scheme.
What are your warmups like on these bro?


----------



## Lavey

The Grim Repper said:


> Reminds me of a Max-OT type scheme.
> What are your warmups like on these bro?



I do 2 warmups with light/mod weight - then my 1st working set is the heaviest weight I can move for the reps desired.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Nice.  I will usually do 3 to 4 warmup sets if I'm pushing heavy enough to fail at 6 or so on my work sets.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I found that 50%, 66%,80% and 90% of my work weight fire 8,6,4,2 works to get the joints ready and the cns.


----------



## d2r2ddd

BACK(Focus on Mid Back)
4x 8-12
Seated CAble Row
Close Grip PD
Incline DB SHrug
SMith HIgh Row


----------



## AtomAnt

I've had a rough couple of days... I found out I have lesions on my liver that may be cancerous according to my doctor. I have to go for a CT scan to determine the severity of the lesions...

Anyway, still pushing hard and doing well on my HRT doses

Last night was chest, shoulders and tris:

Hammer Strength Wide Chest 3 sets of 6,8 12 then 1 RP 15-20
Cable X Over 3 x 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM
BB Military 3 x 12, 10, 6 then 1 RP 15-20
Db Side Laterals 2 x 12, 8 then 1 WM
Free Motion Triceps Ext 3 x 12, 10, 8 then 1 RP 20-25
Rope Triceps Pressdowns 2 x 12, 10 then 1 WM

Short and sweet!


----------



## BigBob

AtomAnt said:


> I've had a rough couple of days... I found out I have lesions on my liver that may be cancerous according to my doctor. I have to go for a CT scan to determine the severity of the lesions...
> 
> Anyway, still pushing hard and doing well on my HRT doses
> 
> Last night was chest, shoulders and tris:
> 
> Hammer Strength Wide Chest 3 sets of 6,8 12 then 1 RP 15-20
> Cable X Over 3 x 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM
> BB Military 3 x 12, 10, 6 then 1 RP 15-20
> Db Side Laterals 2 x 12, 8 then 1 WM
> Free Motion Triceps Ext 3 x 12, 10, 8 then 1 RP 20-25
> Rope Triceps Pressdowns 2 x 12, 10 then 1 WM
> 
> Short and sweet!


Atom, I hope it isn't. Stay positive and take care of yourself. Peace Brother.


----------



## AtomAnt

BigBob said:


> Atom, I hope it isn't. Stay positive and take care of yourself. Peace Brother.




I'm very positive right now... My girl and I are joking around about what she'll do with my life insurance money if I croak lol 

Shit, life deals us some crazy hands, I'll play the one I'm dealt and be just fine. 

I'll get the ct scan after I get pre-approval from my insurance company. That should be by tomorrow...

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Lavey

I'm down & out from training for about a wk.
Last night I went hypo twice & once this morning.

I use slin regularly & respond to it like a MF - but I have pushed the limits for too long & its time to cut that fucker out of my arsenal for a bit. It was awful bc my baby girl was the only one home & It scared the shit out of her & I feel like shit. Mom is deployed in Turkey & Its hard taking care of her alone & Im so fucking ashamed.

Sorry for the rant - I just take being the best father I can seriously.
FUCK ME! 

Tear it up in the gym brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

Atom and Lavey, take care of yourselves.


----------



## Sandpig

Crossovers
HS Inc
HS Dec
Hi Inc fly

Overhead cable Tri Ext.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Atom, you are in my thoughts brother.  You're a good guy with very strong will.  How did your doctor come up with that?

Lavey, sorry to hear you went through those episodes and your little one was exposed to that.  Sounds like you're a great dad for just recognizing that you can do things better.  As a father, I completely understand.


----------



## AtomAnt

Lavey, stay healthy brother!



Sandpig said:


> Atom and Lavey, take care of yourselves.



Thanks Sandpig



The Grim Repper said:


> Atom, you are in my thoughts brother.  You're a good guy with very strong will.  How did your doctor come up with that?



Grim, well my Uncle, a doctor had been pushing my previous gastroenterologist to get an ultrasound but he never did.  My uncle is a very good doctor and tends to pick up on nuances that many doctors miss and he sends his suggestions to the doctors that I work with.  I let the doctors I work with know in advance that I consult with my uncle about everything as he is pretty much my father. 

The new Gi doc said, OK, I don't suspect the ultrasound will show anything, but if you insist, what harm can be done... well my uncle was right... 

Thank you for your concern.  

Training from yesterday:

Instead of waiting until the weekend to squat when it would normally come up in our rotation, I decided to hit squats last night. Got up to 385lbs for 5 GOOD reps.

Seated Calf Raises 4 sets of 10-12
BB Squats 3 sets (work sets) of 5-8
Sissy Hack Squats 2 sets of 15
High and Wide Leg Press 3 sets of 12 then 1 Rp in the 15-20 range
Lying Leg Curls 3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM
Leg Ext. 3 sets of 12 then 1 WM
Adductors and Abductors 3 x 15, 20, 25


----------



## turbobusa

First AA. Sorry you are going through what you are.Did want to mention 
I have known a few bbers plers over the years that had the same scare you are investigating.
none were cancerous.Overuse of orals can tax your hepatic system with cumulative stress . Hope all is well. I would suggest even if all is ok as far as 
any cancer I would call it a day on most orals . That is just my suggestion as a friend. Lavey you need to forgive yourself asap.We as fathers make mistakes at times . All is ok now ?The best thing you can do is put it behind you and employ those great fathering instincts for yourself and child.  one question which slin did you have the episode with?
Everyone else hope your training and lives are on point and good day to every one of you. THX    T


----------



## MattG

Bis/tris today. Alt db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls...weighted bench dips, db kickbacks, overhead extensions. 3-4 sets each


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you stay positive. Waiting on tests sux but you just keep your head up and keep training. This could also very well be absolutely nothing serious. Hang tough and smile. We got your back. I think T is right about the orals if those have been in the picture. The liver can heal itself. Its pretty amazing in that dept.

Lavey, you are a good man so don't beat yourself down. We all make mistakes. I sure have. You manned up and that speaks volumes brother. Family first.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, have a CT scheduled yet? Hope you are hanging in there good brotha


----------



## Sandpig

Stiff arms
Wide pull downs
HS Iso row 
Racks
HS shrug
Barbell curl


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> First AA. Sorry you are going through what you are.Did want to mention
> I have known a few bbers plers over the years that had the same scare you are investigating.
> none were cancerous.Overuse of orals can tax your hepatic system with cumulative stress . Hope all is well. I would suggest even if all is ok as far as
> any cancer I would call it a day on most orals . That is just my suggestion as a friend. Lavey you need to forgive yourself asap.We as fathers make mistakes at times . All is ok now ?The best thing you can do is put it behind you and employ those great fathering instincts for yourself and child.  one question which slin did you have the episode with?
> Everyone else hope your training and lives are on point and good day to every one of you. THX    T



I've only used orals twice... I never even used drol or dbol.  I just used var and the last week of 2014 contest prep added in winny.  

The assumption that it is from orals is inaccurate



thebrick said:


> Atom, you stay positive. Waiting on tests sux but you just keep your head up and keep training. This could also very well be absolutely nothing serious. Hang tough and smile. We got your back. I think T is right about the orals if those have been in the picture. The liver can heal itself. Its pretty amazing in that dept.
> 
> Lavey, you are a good man so don't beat yourself down. We all make mistakes. I sure have. You manned up and that speaks volumes brother. Family first.




I had the scan done and got results back today. 



thebrick said:


> Atom, have a CT scheduled yet? Hope you are hanging in there good brotha



The CT  showed that the mass on my liver is not a hemangioma, but it could not be determined if it is cancerous. There does not appear to be any metastatic disease but the tumor is pretty considerable in size, about 2 inches by an inch and a half.

Next step is an MRI... 

I feel very positive, no issues mentally dealing with this.  I've accepted what could be my worst fate and will just deal with it as I;ve dealt with any other issues in my life.  Just grind on....

I appreciate all of the support guys!!! 

Brick, you are my inspiration.  Not matter happens to me, I just keep thinking about you and your attitude and how you persevere through your issues.  You've given me confidence that I can also deal with this!


----------



## thebrick

Atom, at least it does not appear metastatic! That is a huge plus. If you can, don't let your mind run down a bad road thinking the worst. Its pretty normal though and I sure did that at times. But! Reality turns out 99% of the time to be much better than our wildest expectations built on our anxiety of the unknown. Life is full of unexpected trials. You WILL get through and be just fine. You just shoot me a PM anytime brother if you want to talk or have questions or want to vent. I am here for you 24-7. All of us are.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Glad to hear that Atom.  I'm with brick, gimme a shout whenever bro.


----------



## thebrick

Thinking about you Atom. When you get stressed out, close your eyes, take deep breaths and picture yourself someplace peaceful and enjoyable.

Years ago, when I was out west in Nevada, I had the opportunity to be around a tiny, simple little cabin up on a hillside all by itself out in the country. When I would get so stressed with my health issue, I would picture myself going into that cabin and building a fire in the stone fireplace. It was just me enjoying the fire on a chilly evening out in the country. It brought me peace. Come to find out, I was using a technique that's called "guided imagery" and didn't know it. 

You are going to be just fine, but I know from experience, waiting on tests can be very stressful so let's ease that some until you get back to that good place real soon.


----------



## MattG

Damn Atom, sorry to hear about your situation. Good news its not a hemangioma at least! Im sure everythings gonna work out ok, keep on stayin positive brother!

Wheels yesterday. Chest, back and delts today. Incline db presses, flat flyes, db pullovers...rear widegrip chins (behind neck), widegrip seated cable rows, closegrip cable rows...rear military presses, front military presses, front raises ez bar, machine side lateral raises.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, at least it does not appear metastatic! That is a huge plus. If you can, don't let your mind run down a bad road thinking the worst. Its pretty normal though and I sure did that at times. But! Reality turns out 99% of the time to be much better than our wildest expectations built on our anxiety of the unknown. Life is full of unexpected trials. You WILL get through and be just fine. You just shoot me a PM anytime brother if you want to talk or have questions or want to vent. I am here for you 24-7. All of us are.







The Grim Repper said:


> Glad to hear that Atom.  I'm with brick, gimme a shout whenever bro.







thebrick said:


> Thinking about you Atom. When you get stressed out, close your eyes, take deep breaths and picture yourself someplace peaceful and enjoyable.
> 
> Years ago, when I was out west in Nevada, I had the opportunity to be around a tiny, simple little cabin up on a hillside all by itself out in the country. When I would get so stressed with my health issue, I would picture myself going into that cabin and building a fire in the stone fireplace. It was just me enjoying the fire on a chilly evening out in the country. It brought me peace. Come to find out, I was using a technique that's called "guided imagery" and didn't know it.
> 
> You are going to be just fine, but I know from experience, waiting on tests can be very stressful so let's ease that some until you get back to that good place real soon.




You guys are great! Thank you! I'm very positive and Brick, I keep thinking about your attitude and how you were positive through everything. Being negative isn't going to make anything better. I'm not going to be doom and gloom, but rather just live my life and deal with any bumps in the road as they come.





MattG said:


> Damn Atom, sorry to hear about your situation. Good news its not a hemangioma at least! Im sure everythings gonna work out ok, keep on stayin positive brother!
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels yesterday. Chest, back and delts today. Incline db presses, flat flyes, db pullovers...rear widegrip chins (behind neck), widegrip seated cable rows, closegrip cable rows...rear military presses, front military presses, front raises ez bar, machine side lateral raises.





Having a hemangioma would be a good thing! Hemangiomas are just benign masses and can be taken care of easily. I actually had one on my leg and it ruptured, scary... 

Life is very good if you want it to be. I believe out thoughts cantor out outcome, so I'll continue to look forward with a smile on my face 

Thanks brother


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps this afternoon. St bar curls ahoulder width grip, reverse curls st bar, db 21's...skullcrushers, closegrip benches, cable pressdowns...upright rows and closegrip shrugs ez bar. Hope the weekend was a good one for you brothers


----------



## Sandpig

Wishing you the best, Atom.


----------



## Sandpig

Smith Squats
Extensions
Sissies
LP


----------



## Phoe2006

Haven't posted in a while been busy as fuck with work smashed legs not bad having veins popping at 265-270 in my legs. AA hope all is well and not to serious.


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## d2r2ddd

Stay Strong Atom ! :headbang::headbang::headbang:


BAck:- (4x8-12)
Hammer Row
YAtes Row
Deadstop Row
Rack DeadLift
Pullover


----------



## thebrick

Been thinking about you Atom.


----------



## AtomAnt

Sandpig said:


> Wishing you the best, Atom.





Phoe2006 said:


> Haven't posted in a while been busy as fuck with work smashed legs not bad having veins popping at 265-270 in my legs. AA hope all is well and not to serious.





d2r2ddd said:


> Stay Strong Atom ! :headbang::headbang::headbang:
> 
> 
> BAck:- (4x8-12)
> Hammer Row
> YAtes Row
> Deadstop Row
> Rack DeadLift
> Pullover





thebrick said:


> Been thinking about you Atom.



Doc just called me a few minutes ago about the MRI... nothing definitive, so a biopsy is the next step.  DAMN, I chose the insurance I have because it covers preventative things great but radiology and surgery aren't covered too great... It really sucks.  Wedding in May and these bills now... just making me stressed as shit.... 

Anyway, still crushing the iron!  

Last night we high chest, shoulders and tris....

Smith Inc Bench  3 sets of 12, 6, 6 then 1 RP set
Cable X over 3 sets of 12 then 1 WM
BB Upright Row 3 sets of 12, 8, 8 then 1 RP set
Cable Side Laterals 3 sets of 12 then 1 WM
Hammer Strength Front Shoulder / Chest 3 sets of 6 with the last set being a drop set  (yeah, that was fun after all of this)
Bent Over Triceps Pressdowns with Elbows Flared 3 sets of 12 then 1 RP set
Superset of the next two
Machine Tricep Dips 3 sets of 12 then 1 WM
Back Pullover Machine Triceps Extensions 3 sets of 15

As with everything, thanks for the support guys!!!


----------



## turbobusa

Atom you misunderstood me or I did not convey my thoughts as I had attempted.I meant orals are something to leave alone if you have any liver issues regardless of cause.
I did not imply or mean to imply that the liver conditions are /were resultant from oral use.thanks, T............


----------



## thebrick

One day at a time Atom. Keep the faith. Don't stress over the money. Easier said than done. But.... Health is priority #1.


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> Atom you misunderstood me or I did not convey my thoughts as I had attempted.I meant orals are something to leave alone if you have any liver issues regardless of cause.
> I did not imply or mean to imply that the liver conditions are /were resultant from oral use.thanks, T............



My bad turbo.... I had a bitter taste in my mouth from another board where someone automatically assumed that because i participated in "Var Wars" that I was reckless with oral usage... 



thebrick said:


> One day at a time Atom. Keep the faith. Don't stress over the money. Easier said than done. But.... Health is priority #1.



This is true brick...  My girl is behind me 110% and even with this stuff going on, she is pushing me to train harder and harder every day.  Hell, we are going to start training at one of the true hardcore gyms in the area.  It is a bit of a drive but the owner said we can train there on the weekends, which is awesome.  The gym is all bodybuilders, powerlifters and strongmen.  There are chalk and puke buckets, all different kinds of bars, hammer strength equipment, some classic stuff, a reverse GHR, GHR, 5 deadlift platforms, 3 full racks and one competition platform, Dbs up to 200lbs.... just straight bad ass.


----------



## Lavey

I am still taking a break from training but I got in 35 minutes of posing & we all know that to be a session itself. I was worn the fuck out..


----------



## thebrick

Atom, that is the kind of gym I live for. Awesome! Glad you are hitting it! You saw my comment over on PM, right? You just keep lifting brother. I am feeling good about where you are going to be soon. Stay strong and burn off that stress.

I have been back in the gym brothers. Hit some chest, bi's and tri's Sunday. Had doctors on Monday and trained back today. First  time to touch a weight in 7 weeks. DAMN, I AM WEAK! Felt good though. And I managed to get a little pump going. I am being very careful not to push too hard. My incision was so big and deep they told me to be careful for a while or I could get a hernia. Slow and steady will get me back.


----------



## Sandpig

So those of you that have been here for a while know I change shit up every three months or so.
On to low volume, high frequency now.

Also weaning myself off everything but test now as I get ready to cruise till I prep for the O. lol

Smith row
CG pulldown
HS high row

HS dip
Inc BB
Flat fly

Smith military
Lateral
Behind back upright

Rev Smith bench
Kickback
Rope pushdowns

All done for one set each


----------



## tri-terror

Hit some delts and tris this morning.  Kind of impromptu training session after I dropped the kids off at school.  I was filling the truck with e85 and thought, well shit the gym is right down the road...

Did 5 sets of standing military press, where I alternate each rep.  One in front, one behind.
4 sets db laterals with a false grip  (old gironda trick).
3 sets front raises with a barbell.
Tricep pushdowns, bunch of sets.
French press 3 sets

I have been training WAY different than my usual.  12 to 20 reps, sometimes 10 but thats the lowest.   Not ONE set with single digit reps.
My muscles are sore and my joints are not.


----------



## Sandpig

DB curl
Preacher
HS Select curl

Calf raise on hack machine
Horizontal press
Seated raise

Leverage squat
Extentsions
sissy

Leg curl
Smith RDL
Standing one leg curl


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, that is the kind of gym I live for. Awesome! Glad you are hitting it! You saw my comment over on PM, right? You just keep lifting brother. I am feeling good about where you are going to be soon. Stay strong and burn off that stress.
> 
> I have been back in the gym brothers. Hit some chest, bi's and tri's Sunday. Had doctors on Monday and trained back today. First  time to touch a weight in 7 weeks. DAMN, I AM WEAK! Felt good though. And I managed to get a little pump going. I am being very careful not to push too hard. My incision was so big and deep they told me to be careful for a while or I could get a hernia. Slow and steady will get me back.



Yup, saw your comment over there.  Thank you very much... That guy was way off base with what he said.  

Last night I kind of melted down a little, I began asking a lot of "what if" questions in my head and just broke... for me, the hardest thing is not knowing. Once the doctors know what it is, and if it is something serious, begin treatment... 

We were off from training last night but i am still sore from legs on Tuesday

Donkey Calf Press -  4 sets of 12
High and Wide Leg Press -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 RP set in the 15-20 range
V-Squat -  3 sets of 10, 8, 6 then 1 WM.  That WM was brutal... 
Lying Leg Curls  -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM.  Did one drop set followed by a static after the WM
Leg Extensions -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM.  After hitting, failure, dropped the weight and repped it out
Adductors and Abductors -  3 sets of 15, 20, 25

Not a lot of volume but it was killer.  Just felt like I grinded out every rep and spent all I had after each exercise...


----------



## thebrick

AtomAnt said:


> Yup, saw your comment over there.  Thank you very much... That guy was way off base with what he said.
> 
> Last night I kind of melted down a little, *I began asking a lot of "what if" questions in my head and just broke...* for me, the hardest thing is not knowing. Once the doctors know what it is, and if it is something serious, begin treatment...
> 
> We were off from training last night but i am still sore from legs on Tuesday
> 
> Donkey Calf Press -  4 sets of 12
> High and Wide Leg Press -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 RP set in the 15-20 range
> V-Squat -  3 sets of 10, 8, 6 then 1 WM.  That WM was brutal...
> Lying Leg Curls  -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM.  Did one drop set followed by a static after the WM
> Leg Extensions -  3 sets of 8, 10, 12 then 1 WM.  After hitting, failure, dropped the weight and repped it out
> Adductors and Abductors -  3 sets of 15, 20, 25
> 
> Not a lot of volume but it was killer.  Just felt like I grinded out every rep and spent all I had after each exercise...



That is perfectly normal and believe me, I did too!! Still do! Everyone does in these situations. People I have talked to say the exact same thing. Don't beat yourself up over this. Fact: nobody's life is perfect. Shit happens. Let's just stay as positive as we can, but allow yourself time to question, be angry, etc. That's healthy and normal. Just don't STAY there. Waiting on tests sux too. If you are like me, you want to know... NOW. The system moves slower that we like. But above all, be focused on coming through all this and be just fine. Keep training for mental health. We don't even know what this is yet. Don't let your mind run away with bad stuff, because 99% of the time, reality is much, much better that our worst fears.


----------



## Lavey

Im back in the gym & hit Legs/ calves & abs..

Squatts - deads - hacks - leg curls
standing & seated calve raises
20 minutes of abs

I puked several times - luckily my gym does not frown on that!
The next 2 months Im training with the power lifters - time to get my groove on...


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> That is perfectly normal and believe me, I did too!! Still do! Everyone does in these situations. People I have talked to say the exact same thing. Don't beat yourself up over this. Fact: nobody's life is perfect. Shit happens. Let's just stay as positive as we can, but allow yourself time to question, be angry, etc. That's healthy and normal. Just don't STAY there. Waiting on tests sux too. If you are like me, you want to know... NOW. The system moves slower that we like. But above all, be focused on coming through all this and be just fine. Keep training for mental health. We don't even know what this is yet. Don't let your mind run away with bad stuff, because 99% of the time, reality is much, much better that our worst fears.



I'd love to talk to you in person one day Brick... your outlook and mentorship (for lack of a better term) has helped me immensely since I joined Anasci and is helping me most now.  It is crazy to think that through some bodybuilding forum you can have such a profound impact on one's life,  but you have.  Thank you.



Lavey said:


> Im back in the gym & hit Legs/ calves & abs..
> 
> Squatts - deads - hacks - leg curls
> standing & seated calve raises
> 20 minutes of abs
> 
> I puked several times - luckily my gym does not frown on that!
> The next 2 months Im training with the power lifters - time to get my groove on...



Awesome! Is that you in your AVI? What made you go the direction of training with powerlifters?


----------



## Lavey

AtomAnt said:


> I'd love to talk to you in person one day Brick... your outlook and mentorship (for lack of a better term) has helped me immensely since I joined Anasci and is helping me most now.  It is crazy to think that through some bodybuilding forum you can have such a profound impact on one's life,  but you have.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Is that you in your AVI? What made you go the direction of training with powerlifters?



Yep thats all me in the AVI Atom! I train w/ powerlifters every couple of months to increase size/ strenghth & overall well being. I love the big 3 & my gym is full of well versed powerlifters.


----------



## AtomAnt

Lavey said:


> Yep thats all me in the AVI Atom! I train w/ powerlifters every couple of months to increase size/ strenghth & overall well being. I love the big 3 & my gym is full of well versed powerlifters.




You look awesome brother!!!

I like that idea. We go between low volume, high intensity training for a good portion of the year and high volume mountain dog-sequel training fir another portion. I like how the gains from one transfer into the other, similar to how your powerlifting cycle plays into your big picture


----------



## d2r2ddd

2nd Chest & Delts day
Hex Press 3x8
Pec Minor Dips 3x20
Supersets DB Twist Press with Over  & Back 3x10

Cable laterals 3x20


----------



## thebrick

Lavey, I made my best progress when I started training with power lifters years ago. Loved it. Focused on the big three and got thick, gained power.

Hit some shoulder and traps yesterday. First time since surgery over 6 weeks ago. Kept it lighter and to the point. This AM, I am sore. Sure felt good and cleared my head. I had lost strength, but I was smiling anyway.


----------



## turbobusa

[ame]https://youtu.be/WVhJDtClP1Q[/ame] 

Here ya go Lavey. Very close personal friend in video. He was a bber turned nowworld class or should I say top of world class raw powerlifters. (1037 raw squat etc )
He trains  power bodybuilding style . Psych and itsme are friends with him also.Check out video.  very cool very motivational.. 
AA glad you are reaching out here brother. You mentioned seeing the brick sometime .Had dinner with him a couple 2-3 weeks ago on the way to bike week in daytona. Let me tell you as much as the "Godfather" impresses on the board he is 10x the guy in person!  AA don't hesitate to reach out any time.
Enjoy the vid . You guys all have a great day....!   T


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris yesterday, wheels today. Hopefully not too beat after work tomorrow, plan is to hit chest, back and delts...its the weekend brothers, lets have a good one :headbang:


----------



## Sandpig

back, chest, delts and tri's yesterday.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts yesterday...one of the best workouts ive had in a long time. Strength way up, everything felt lighter and my stamina was up as well...really pushed out some extra reps at the end of my sets. Today was arms and traps. Seated incline db curls, preachers, seated incline cable curls...vertical dips, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns, machine skullcrushers...rear st bar shrugs(bar behind back) and front st bar shrugs


----------



## Lavey

Switching things up in the gym! Powerlifting for a few months. 1st wk routine..

Monday – High Volume / High Intensity Session
 Squats 5 sets of 5 reps across
    Bench Press 5 sets of 5 reps across
    JS Rows / Power Cleans 5 sets of 5 reps across

Wednesday – Low Volume / Low Intensity Session

    Squats 2 sets of 5 reps @ 80% of Monday
    Press 3 sets of 5 reps
    Deadlift 1 set of 5 reps

Friday – Low Volume / High Intensity Session

    Squats 1 set of 5 new PR
    Bench Press 1 set of 5 new PR
    Pull-ups 3 sets to failure


----------



## d2r2ddd

Lavey said:


> Switching things up in the gym! Powerlifting for a few months. 1st wk routine..
> 
> Monday – High Volume / High Intensity Session
> Squats 5 sets of 5 reps across
> Bench Press 5 sets of 5 reps across
> JS Rows / Power Cleans 5 sets of 5 reps across
> 
> Wednesday – Low Volume / Low Intensity Session
> 
> Squats 2 sets of 5 reps @ 80% of Monday
> Press 3 sets of 5 reps
> Deadlift 1 set of 5 reps
> 
> Friday – Low Volume / High Intensity Session
> 
> Squats 1 set of 5 new PR
> Bench Press 1 set of 5 new PR
> Pull-ups 3 sets to failure



Looks like the Texas Method ?


----------



## Lavey

d2r2ddd said:


> looks like the texas method ?



yep!


----------



## AtomAnt

Had an amazing training session yesterday at our weekend gym!  

Lying Leg Curls 5 sets of 12, 10, 10, 8, 8
BB Squats worked up to 3 heavy sets of 6
Leg Press 4 sets of 12, 10, 8, 8 and on the last set did 4 drops to failure on each one
Single Leg Hacks 3 sets of 12 but did 12 reps / 12 reps /  then both legs until failure
Smith Front Squats 4 sets of 10
Bulgarian Split Squats 4 sets of 12 and on the last set did 2 drops
Superset of the next two
Seated Leg Curls 5 sets of 12, did statics after each set, 10 sec, 20 sec, 30 sec, 40 sec and as long as i could then did a drop set
Db RDLs 5 sets of 10 keeping constant tension on the hammies

SMOKED!!!! 


Thinking about my health... I just want to be healthy for our wedding... I mean it is just over 2 months away and I don't want to look like an emaciated goon professing my love to the woman who has supported me through the hard times and celebrated the good times. It is a scary thought... and that is what gets to me most. I just want our wedding to be the day she dreamed of... Sorry to get a little emotional, but I am letting you all see this side of me for a reason. If someone else goes through something similar in the future, they can look back on this thread and see my thoughts and how I dealt with them.

I am just not thinking about "what could be" and trying my best to live in the present and make the most of each hour. Instead of rushing through my day, I am stopping to take in the simple things... like admiring a beautiful sunset or laughing at our dog acting silly or savoring a delicious meal or taking an extra minute to say goodbye to my girl and steal an extra kiss... Life is too fucking short... just too short...


----------



## turbobusa

AA I hear you loud and clear.. Positives and good vibes coming your way..
Training back and bi's with son in 10 9 8 7 6 ......... 
thx talk later , T,,   Mick holler when ya can ... T


----------



## thebrick

Did some chest today brothers! Went up to a whooping 185 on bench!  LMAO! Hey! After the last couple months, fuck it! I am alive!!! Planning on some back tomorrow. I'll be conservative again. Don't wanna squirt my intestines out this incision. Messy. Planning on a good spring and my training will improve after this last sucker-punch.

Atom, you hang tough! And don't go talking about life being short because you are just getting started good. Nothing wrong with appreciating the little things. We all should no matter what out personal circumstances are. Makes life rich along the way. And BTW, your wedding will be beautiful no matter what.

Will talk soon T!


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning! Mick I hit back carefully with son yesterday.
Gonna be first ease into wheels since tearing that shit up in my back.
Hey big fitness expo here may 2-3. gonna have a shit load of iron buds just hanging for the weekend. Be cool if you could come. 
Chicken hawk and a couple guys I"m prepping for nats are coming . Be a lot of plers  bbers and s/m competitors .
Brick again I must tell you in all honesty you are one hell of a mighty man and an inspiration to all. My son says tell you hello and looking forward to seeing some sunshine on all our faces soon!!!!
Atom as brick said you will have a wonderful wedding .
My 11th anniversary was on the 28th. I still have the piece of card board my step daughter wrote my vows out as I spoke them. 
Had all my buddies bawling and there wives too. Was people I love like family and they know that it is amazing i'm still on this earth.
Most thought i'd never make 25. Wild does not even come close to 
what a reckless dangerous person I once was . My wife could see the good I did not know existed . Life is good! have a great day and week ahead... Thx brick thanks atom ! You guys made my day.
T







thebrick said:


> Did some chest today brothers! Went up to a whooping 185 on bench!  LMAO! Hey! After the last couple months, fuck it! I am alive!!! Planning on some back tomorrow. I'll be conservative again. Don't wanna squirt my intestines out this incision. Messy. Planning on a good spring and my training will improve after this last sucker-punch.
> 
> Atom, you hang tough! And don't go talking about life being short because you are just getting started good. Nothing wrong with appreciating the little things. We all should no matter what out personal circumstances are. Makes life rich along the way. And BTW, your wedding will be beautiful no matter what.
> 
> Will talk soon T!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Did some chest today brothers! Went up to a whooping 185 on bench!  LMAO! Hey! After the last couple months, fuck it! I am alive!!! Planning on some back tomorrow. I'll be conservative again. Don't wanna squirt my intestines out this incision. Messy. Planning on a good spring and my training will improve after this last sucker-punch.
> 
> Atom, you hang tough! And don't go talking about life being short because you are just getting started good. Nothing wrong with appreciating the little things. We all should no matter what out personal circumstances are. Makes life rich along the way. And BTW, your wedding will be beautiful no matter what.
> 
> Will talk soon T!





turbobusa said:


> Good morning! Mick I hit back carefully with son yesterday.
> Gonna be first ease into wheels since tearing that shit up in my back.
> Hey big fitness expo here may 2-3. gonna have a shit load of iron buds just hanging for the weekend. Be cool if you could come.
> Chicken hawk and a couple guys I"m prepping for nats are coming . Be a lot of plers  bbers and s/m competitors .
> Brick again I must tell you in all honesty you are one hell of a mighty man and an inspiration to all. My son says tell you hello and looking forward to seeing some sunshine on all our faces soon!!!!
> Atom as brick said you will have a wonderful wedding .
> My 11th anniversary was on the 28th. I still have the piece of card board my step daughter wrote my vows out as I spoke them.
> Had all my buddies bawling and there wives too. Was people I love like family and they know that it is amazing i'm still on this earth.
> Most thought i'd never make 25. Wild does not even come close to
> what a reckless dangerous person I once was . My wife could see the good I did not know existed . Life is good! have a great day and week ahead... Thx brick thanks atom ! You guys made my day.
> T



I love you guys like family... I really do

Chest shoulders and tris last night 

DB Fly 3 sets of 10-12 
Incline DB press  3 sets of 6-8 (hard contraction at the top) Drop sets on the last set
Incline BB 3 sets of 6-8, last set 2 drops
Cable flys 2 sets of 20, set 1, 10 partials, set 2 15 partials then 2 drop sets
Cable side laterals *superset with* 
DB front raises 4 sets of 12-15 
Smith military press 3 sets of 6-8 last set is a drop set
Face pulls 3 sets of 10-12 with 10 partials after each set *superset with*
Machine side laterals 3 sets of 12-15 with last set being a triple dropset 
Machine dips 3 sets of 8-10  last set DC style rest pause 15-20 range *superset with* 
Pullover extensions 3 sets of 12-15
V bar press downs 3 sets of 10-12 last set ran the rack down 

Pump was absolutely INSANE! My chest looked like I stuck a bowling balls in my pecs LOL 

I chatted with my uncle today, he is a doctor and has seen all of my reports up to this point and he feels that surgery might not be needed if they do not feel the tumor can turn cancerous and can clear up my gallbladder.  He said to talk to my GI doc about UDCA and getting an ERCP... he is a smart guy and generally pretty spot on with his medical advice


----------



## thebrick

Thanks for the kind words T. I don't feel like an inspiration, I just feel like a guy that got cornered.  Tell your son I said hey, he's a cool guy. Like father like son.

Atom, you keep your head up. You're going a have a good wedding and summer. Its great to have someone in the family that you can get good medical advice. Knowledge is empowering. I can vouch for that from my own experience.

Trained back today. I was very careful. Still don't feel 100% strong in my core. Don't want to fuck it up so I hold back. I know someone at my gym who's mother lost a kidney to cancer and she told me the other day it was 3 months before her mother felt 100% healed post-op.

This big-ass scar is going to be cool. Planning on telling people when i go to the beach I was attacked by a great white.

OK, brothers, I wanna see some good lifts. Eye of the tiger baby.


----------



## d2r2ddd

BAck with focus on Mid-back....
Seated Row
CGPD
Incl DB SHrug
Smith Bent Over High Row


----------



## turbobusa

Day off today . with son in wisconsin........  Back to the gym tomorrow.., Thx .
T


----------



## kubes

What's up friends

Incline hammer presses each set pause rep

Wide grip presses

Dumbbell flys

Peckdeck superset incline presses

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris, calves today...db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls. Weighted bench dips, overhead db extensions, kickbacks. One leg calf raises holding db, raises on leg press. Im off work for a 3 day weekend...well nedded. Def gonna hit the gym hard at least 2 of those days :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Hit the shoulders and traps Wed. I was stronger than the week before. Rested yesterday and going to train arms today. Swelling along that big-ass incision is finally going down closer to normal.

Been thinking about you Atom. Any news from the doctors about the next step?

You all have a great Friday. Make it count for something.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit the shoulders and traps Wed. I was stronger than the week before. Rested yesterday and going to train arms today. Swelling along that big-ass incision is finally going down closer to normal.
> 
> Been thinking about you Atom. Any news from the doctors about the next step?
> 
> You all have a great Friday. Make it count for something.



Scheduled for the biopsy on Monday...

Last night was a wicked ass leg session.  We focused on hammies

Lying Leg Curls 4 x 15-20 with forced reps and a static on the lat set

Superset
Adductors 4 x 15-20 with 2 second hold on the contraction
Abductors 4 x 15-20 with 2 second hold on the contraction

Smith Lunges 4 x 10 each leg (but I ended up getting around 12-13 on my sets, just grinding them out)

Plie Leg press 3 x 20 grinded these out like a mother fucker...

BB SLDLS 4 x 10, 8, 5, 15

Superset
Seated Leg Curls 5 x 20+
Leg Extensions 5 x 20+ we did forced reps and statics and just was crazy on both of these 

Rotary Calf Press 4 x 12


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts today. Incline db presses, flat bench flyes, decline db presses. Rear chins(bar behind neck), seated widegrip cable rows, seated closegrip underhand rows. Rear military press, front military presses, db side laterals, front db raises. Enjoy the holiday weekend my brothers!


----------



## tri-terror

I bought the fortitude training book last night, really dig it.  Going to start a blast on monday


----------



## turbobusa

Just home from chest , shoulders, tri's  . Thx , T.......


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed chest and high rep bi's yesterday. Worked up to 385x3 on bench. Today trying to get myself motivated to go hit back.


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps this afternoon...st bar curls, reverse grip st bar curls, db 15's(same as 21's just heavier weight) machine curls. Skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches, cable pressdowns, one arm overhead db extensions. Upright rows and closegrip ez bar shrugs. Plan on hitting wheels tomorrow, as long as i dont stuff my face too much at easter dinner.lol


----------



## chaotichealth

Killed chest today.  That did light weights back.  My biceps were killing me during my upper back


----------



## AtomAnt

Just left the hospital after my biopsy... Any if you guys train the same day as a biopsy or should I take off?


----------



## turbobusa

AtomAnt said:


> Just left the hospital after my biopsy... Any if you guys train the same day as a biopsy or should I take off?



Give it a rest today AA. Use the time for relaxing and maybe some
training and meal planning. Plus the big day s right around the corner.
I promise the wts will be there for you tomorrow. LOl
Leaving to hit back and bi's shortly.
Everyone smile and make the day yours.. T


----------



## kubes

Rest yesterday and tonight my son and I will be blasting arms


----------



## MattG

Didnt get to wheels yesterday. Pigged out on ham, potatoes and all the fixins...then proceeded to get half drunk.lol. Hey, thats what holidays are for sometimes right . Got to legs today tho so everything worked out. Arms tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Dumbbell preacher curls

Hammer strength push downs

Incline DB curls

Cable push downs

Hammer curls

5 sets each to fail

40 minutes cardio


----------



## Sandpig

So I've trained three times since I've decided to pull in the reins 
Calves, delts and tri's two of them 
Got some good advice from Dianna Dennis and Jeannie Paperone Sat. Night 
Both complimented me and told me to just chill 
Of course Jay had to be a wise guy and tell me I was never gonna look like him anyway.


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest yesterday. Went up to 225 on bench this time so strength is coming back. Next it was dumbbell presses and dumbbell flyes. Today I am down for back.

Sandpig, you find that groove and enjoy. You will still look great.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Trained chest yesterday. Went up to 225 on bench this time so strength is coming back. Next it was dumbbell presses and dumbbell flyes. Today I am down for back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandpig, you find that groove and enjoy. You will still look great.




I always look forward to moving that weight around on chest day but back has became probably my favorite day  tonight will be shoulders and legs


----------



## turbobusa

MattG said:


> Didnt get to wheels yesterday. Pigged out on ham, potatoes and all the fixins...then proceeded to get half drunk.lol. Hey, thats what holidays are for sometimes right . Got to legs today tho so everything worked out. Arms tomorrow or wednesday



Is that like half pregnant?  lol J/k  ah just admit it ya got shit faced and relaxed. Probably  be strong as a mule on leg day.
speaking of legs i'm gonna go put some blood through my "batons"
be quads and hams . Cardio with a girlfriend in the afternoon.
Have a great Tuesday. Summer just on the horizon now.. 
get it on.... Thanks , T..............


----------



## MattG

Got to bis and tris as planned today. Alt db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls...weighted bench dips, overhead db extensions, kickbacks. 3-4 sets each. Workweek's half over as of tomorrow, gotta love that!


----------



## kubes

Just got done trashing shoulders and legs


----------



## Sandpig

Chest, a little medial dealt and soleus yesterday
Oh and 9 minutes of cardio


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight I'll be hitting chest/delts/tris.  My legs are killing me today from quads/hams/calves over the past two nights, but I'll be hobbling around tonight getting it done and getting up at 4:45 am tomorrow for 25 min. of fasted cardio.


----------



## thebrick

Hit the shoulders and traps today and it was painful. Not in a good way either. I need some cartilage in that right rotator.


----------



## chrisr116

Me too brick.  My right shoulder is like that too.  I traineded chest todsy.  Always spend alot of time doing rotator cuff warmuos.


----------



## kubes

Trained chest tonight

Hammer strength incline press

Wide grip press

DB Fly's

Peck deck superset incline press

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## Sandpig

chrisr116 said:


> Me too brick.  My right shoulder is like that too.  I traineded chest todsy.  Always spend alot of time doing rotator cuff warmuos.



Like an idiot I don't do enough to warm up my rotators. My left one gives me issues but it's not major.
Good thing I train like a pussy now.


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> Like an idiot I don't do enough to warm up my rotators. My left one gives me issues but it's not major.
> Good thing I train like a pussy now.



As disciplined and driven as you are Sand, I'm not buying the pussy training part.  

Looking like a cardio day only for me. Good long walk outside to clear my head.


----------



## Sandpig

thebrick said:


> As disciplined and driven as you are Sand, I'm not buying the pussy training part.
> 
> Looking like a cardio day only for me. Good long walk outside to clear my head.


Pussy no. But I sure wouldn't be mistaken for Mike Mentzer these days.


----------



## AtomAnt

Haven't trained since the biopsy.  I should have results back today.  I didn't want to risk any rupture or internal bleeding.  Tonight I'll hit a hammie based leg session 

Have a great day y'all!


----------



## turbobusa

AA  I dig the upbeat "tude". We all use more like you and the Brick.... 
Thx     Chest shoulders and tris for me today. 
everyone have a great day!    Thx    T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> AA  I dig the upbeat "tude". We all use more like you and the Brick....
> Thx     Chest shoulders and tris for me today.
> everyone have a great day!    Thx    T



OK, so doc called... no results today LOL

I have a plumber and electrician coming over in a bit (hopefully) to take care of some things... then hitting the gym.  Hoping they get there at a reasonable time....  One was supposed to come while I was off from work on Tuesday but it was so delayed I rescheduled.  

Really looking forward to hitting the iron tonight... I cut my carbs by 90% the past few days and brought down protein and fats a bit too.  I am lean, but feel small, so time to crank the food back up and get that "feel good" feeling


----------



## chrisr116

Legs with my coach.  It was all a painful blur.  Quads are nice and warm and twitching  an hour after training.


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest the. Quads today.  Tried to put 450 on the lateral press and failed after halfway.  But I will have it soon


----------



## Sandpig

Did rear delts, tri's and bi's yesterday.

Had time to kill so did a little ab work and ten minutes of cardio.


----------



## thebrick

Keep us posted Atom! 

Guns later.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Keep us posted Atom!
> 
> Guns later.



Still nothing... I'll let you all know when I get results

Felt good yesterday so decided to give my legs some action...

Lying Legs curls - 4 sets of 15-20
Adductors and Abductors 4 sets each of 15 holding the contraction for a 2 count
Smith Lunges 3 sets of 10 with each leg
Plie Leg Press 3 sets of 20
BB SLDL 4 sets of 10, 8, 5 and 15

Superset
Leg Extensions 5 sets of 20 with forced reps and partials
Seated Leg Curls 5 sets of 20 with forced reps and partials


----------



## kubes

Been on a couple rest days. Looking forward to moving some iron tomorrow


----------



## lycan Venom

after a week off from over stretching my back.. I got a great chest, bicep and deltoid session in. feels so good to hit the iron!

was tripping balls thinking it was my kidneys.


----------



## kubes

Lat pulls downs

Incline DB curls

Seated rows

Preachers 

Lawn mower pulls

Revers curls superset hammer curls

40 minutes low intensity cardio


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts this morning. Flat benches, incline machine flyes, decline machine presses...widegrip bent over rows standing on bench for extended movement, widegrip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns...db shoulder presses, side lateral raises, front db raises. Have a great weekend brothers!


----------



## Phoe2006

Had an excellent workout eventhough it was short due to the kids club closing early but first time I've been able to train with my wife in over a month.


----------



## thebrick

Second leg workout since my surgery today. Felt stronger than last week. Core is still not 100% on my right side where they went in. I'll get there. Consistent and steady gets me down the road.

Tomorrow is cardio only. I have built some fat around the waist the last couple months. Needs to come off.


----------



## Sandpig

Went to a different gym yesterday and will do the same today 
Back, traps and some hams yesterday


----------



## kubes

My son and i are getting ready to go hit chest


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and traps this afternoon. Seated incline db curls, closegrip preachers ez bar, seated incline cable curls...vertical dips, closegrip benches, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns...closegrip ez bar shrugs, db shrugs last set running down the rack till failure. Wheels in the next day or two


----------



## d2r2ddd

Chest:- 4x8 each
Low Decline DBP
Low Decline SMith
Gironda Dips
Bench Press


----------



## thebrick

Holy cow my legs are sore! Love it! Down for chest today. Looking forward to it.

Lets kick this week off right brothers


----------



## turbobusa

Sandpig said:


> Like an idiot I don't do enough to warm up my rotators. My left one gives me issues but it's not major.
> Good thing I train like a pussy now.



Well in my household that means you stay beat up all the time..LOL 
  thx  T


----------



## turbobusa

Back last night . still healing from that nasty tear . Legs today gonna try to get 
under a bar and start working my squat groove back in. 
Talk later. All have  great day/week. Thx , T


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a kick ass leg session yesterday! Sore as hell today...

So the results of the biopsy came back.  I am positive for hepatocellular carcinoma.  Yeah, a primary liver cell tumor... shit.... 

I am beside myself...


----------



## thebrick

Dammit Atom. Check your PM's


----------



## Sandpig

Sunday was back, medial delts and some quads

Monday all three delt heads, calves and 12 minutes of cardio


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Preacher curls

Hammer strength push downs

Incline db curls

Rope pull downs

Ez bar curls

35 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Atom, keep hitting that iron. You and I know it will clear your head and burn off some stress. We are here for you during this bump in your road.

Chest workout kinda sucked yesterday. I need a new rotator on the right side. Wouldn't change a thing though, I have had a blast these years wearing it out!  LOL

Gonna hit some back today. I can't stop.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Atom, keep hitting that iron. You and I know it will clear your head and burn off some stress. We are here for you during this bump in your road.
> 
> Chest workout kinda sucked yesterday. I need a new rotator on the right side. Wouldn't change a thing though, I have had a blast these years wearing it out!  LOL
> 
> Gonna hit some back today. I can't stop.



I have some back too... Last night I went throw back and took a page from my DC days... It was a great session! Just pushed the iron until I felt like my body was going to burst.  I grinded those reps out like my life depended on it... I needed that.


----------



## MattG

Legs today...squats, hacks, extensions, ham curls, one leg calf raises holding db, calf raises on leg press


----------



## kubes

Side lateral raises

Incline db front lateral raises

Ez bar reverse grip front lateral raises into upright rows

Shrugs

Reverse peckdeck

Leg press

Calf raises

Leg extensions

Leg curls

40 minutes low intensity cardio


----------



## turbobusa

chest shoulders , tris today.. seems the furnace is relit. feeling the good stuff coming back. Was able to barbell squat super lite sets for the first time in many months now. Ah yes the squat! king of the whole body stimulation-- for me anyway. AA Brick good thoughts vibes to you both! The rest rest of you the same.
Own the day it will only be here one time. thx   T


----------



## AtomAnt

Kicked ass pretty hard last night...

Meadows rows 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6

Superset
Hammer Deads 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6
Low cable row 4 sets fo 10-12, last set double drop set

Chest supported DB Rows 4 sets of 12-15, last set double drop set

Superset
Hammer High Row 4 sets of 12-15, last set was a DC style rest pause in the 20-25 range then I dropped the weight and repped out
BB Upright rows (shoulders need work) 4 sets of 10-12

Standing Db Curls 4 sets of 8-10, last set double drop set
DB Hammer Curls 4 sets of 12-15, last set double drop set
Cable Iso Curls 3 sets of 12, 15, 20, done widowmaker style

Solid session.  Definitely felt like my back was smoked.  Bis were pumped to the moon!


----------



## chaotichealth

Killed sholders.  Went heavy was shooting for 6-8 reps.

  Then did biceps 8-10


----------



## MattG

Quick at home bi and tri workout. Db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls...weighted bench dips, kickbacks, overhead db extensions. 3-4 sets each


----------



## Sandpig

Geez Atom. After reading your work out and comparing it to what I've been doing makes me hang my head.
Keep kicking ass.
Chest and tri's for me yesterday 
And got the cardio up to 15 minutes


----------



## Sandpig

More delts and calves yesterday.

I'l be honest here. I may not be training with lots of intensity or sets but my delts are loving this.

I think they may look better than ever. Even when I was loaded with AAS and pounding the shit out of them.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see everyone at it!

I hit shoulders yesterday. Right rotator gives me fits. Just pain 'ol fucking stabbing pain... grinding and popping too. I think my new shoulder routine is light weight, hi-reps and very controlled movements. I've paid my dues over  the years. Today is arms.

Happy Friday ya bunch of meatheads!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Last night was back at it - Chest, bis abs, Blood and Guts style.
Incline BB press, ISO-Chest press, incline flyes, cable xovers, incline DB curls, EZ barbell curls, one arm curl machine, various ab machines.
In, out, 55 minutes.  It was brutal.  Felt like my biceps were going to split.  Strength is going up daily and so are measurements.  I'm F**king psyched.


----------



## chaotichealth

Legs legs and more legs

Low reps 6-8. 10 sets each


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs coming up tomorrow.  I am ready to leave a wake of iron behind me.

:sniper:


----------



## kubes

Had a couple nice rest days but getting back after it tomorrow morning. Nice to get rested up


----------



## kubes

Incline pull downs

Incline DB curls

Seated rows 

Peaches curls

Close grip rows

Hammer curls

Lawn mowers

21's

35 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts this afternoon. Incline bb presses, flat flyes, decline db presses...chins(rear, back of neck up to bar), seated cable rows widegrip, cable rows underhand closegrip...arnold presses ss with db shoulder press, front bb lateral raises, side lateral db raises


----------



## chrisr116

Arms today.  My favorite training session.  
-dumbbell bicep curls
-cable tricep pushdown super sets
-preacher curl machine
-barbell close grip benchpress
-dips
-cable curls (overhead)
-dumbbell  arm triceps extension
-cable 1 arm tricep extension
-seated calf raises

Had a great pump going on....


----------



## Sandpig

Chest, tri's, soleus and hams yesterday 
F'n hips are killing me and trust me, it was a light ham session


----------



## MattG

Just wrapped up arms and traps. St bar curls shoulder width grip, reverse curls st bar, machine curl burnouts...skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches, cable pressdowns last set stripping plates till failure...closegrip ez bar shrugs, db shrugs


----------



## kubes

chrisr116 said:


> Arms today.  My favorite training session.
> 
> -dumbbell bicep curls
> 
> -cable tricep pushdown super sets
> 
> -preacher curl machine
> 
> -barbell close grip benchpress
> 
> -dips
> 
> -cable curls (overhead)
> 
> -dumbbell  arm triceps extension
> 
> -cable 1 arm tricep extension
> 
> -seated calf raises
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great pump going on....




You ever do skull crushers with a barbell? Nothing puts size on my tri's like those do. Behind the neck press with a db is another killer lift for tri's


----------



## The Grim Repper

kubes said:


> You ever do skull crushers with a barbell? Nothing puts size on my tri's like those do.



There is a LOT to be said about that movement adding size to the tris!
If your wrists can take it, you'll reap some serious benefits using a straight bar vs. cambered/ez on those.  For sure!
Look up the California press kubes, it's like that only to the chest!  Serious damage producer to those horseshoes!


----------



## kubes

The Grim Repper said:


> There is a LOT to be said about that movement adding size to the tris!
> If your wrists can take it, you'll reap some serious benefits using a straight bar vs. cambered/ez on those.  For sure!
> Look up the California press kubes, it's like that only to the chest!  Serious damage producer to those horseshoes!




I will..... Working tri's is on of my favorites always looking to try something different but your right the wrists take a beating and I have to use the ez bar for the skull crushers now. Doing close grip bench is almost impossible


----------



## d2r2ddd

Chest(4x8-12):-
MAchine Press
Decline DBP
Decline Smith
Gironda Dips
FLyes


----------



## The Grim Repper

Going to hit delts and tris tonight. Had lunch with a good friend who I'm going to work with to get him ready for a show late summer. Really brought my spirits up to train as I'm a bit low from getting ill last week.  Watched a little training footage of big Ramy, that'll get you going!
Feeling psyched now! :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Hit some chest today. Shoulder pain is a big problem. Need to get that inflammation down but has to be 1-kidney friendly. Going to bump up my fish oil to 4 grams a day and see if it makes a dent.


----------



## kubes

Headed out here soon with my son to hit shoulders and legs before work


----------



## Sandpig

Yetsreday was what else? Front and side delts and gastrocs. A little bit of quad work too.

Chest and tris in about an hour today.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Hit some chest today. Shoulder pain is a big problem. Need to get that inflammation down but has to be 1-kidney friendly. Going to bump up my fish oil to 4 grams a day and see if it makes a dent.



Brick, have you tried BCM-95 curcumin (I use Life Extension super bio curcumin).  Curcumin acts as an anti-inflammatory as well as protects against cancer.  

Cissus is also something you may want to look into

I trained chest, shoulders and tris yesterday.  Truly a kick ass session.  I did chest on my own and hit shoulders and tris with Kevin Levrone and his cousin.

These pics are from Sunday and one is from training yesterday


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Atom. I am going to def give Life Extension super bio curcumin a try. Been using turmeric but I want to try that instead. I have many years of wear and tear on my shoulders in the gym.


----------



## chaotichealth

Chest and sholders today.  I hit a new product today wide lateral press 450 lbs for 1.  Then seated overhead press 360 lbs. Go me


----------



## Phoe2006

Have had the crud puking and shittin my brains out for a week. Still hit 3x375 on flat bench hadn't eaten for 4 days so not to shabby


----------



## d2r2ddd

AA, is Levrone gonna make a come back??


----------



## chrisr116

Rest day for me.  Legs yesterday.


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength press

Db flys

Peckdeck

Free motion fitness incline flys superset into decline flys

40 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## The Grim Repper

Great pics Atom, looking tight man.  KL is friggin' amazing.  Must have been a killer session w/ him.
Tonight was back.  I'm destroying stuff now.  I can't imagine doing a single rep for back and not holding the full contraction for a quick 1-1.5 second squeeze.  I love it.
Time for bed, up for fasted cardio at 5 (maybe, I'm careful because cardio can make me stringy and lose fullness easily) then tomorrow's chest, biceps and abs.
It's going to be amazing.
KILL IT!


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day after all this sickness finally got all my meals in and actually pulled 635 wasn't pretty and was slow but the determination to keep pulling was there and got it. I think I need to lower the weights back down and work on the explosiveness cuz a powerlifter asked me do I always go that slow? But was impressed cuz I followed through when most would've given up around the knee's. Needed someone to spot me in case I passed out or got extremely light headed which has actually happened lol. Where's the powerlifter at to give me some recommendations. 
15 rep warm up 135
15 rep warm up 225
5-315
5-405
3-495
1-585
1-635

Psych, chickenhawk, turbo any recommendation to get even more maybe stick at 495 for 3-5 sets of 3 or what? Killed the rest of my back as well


----------



## Phoe2006

AA cool pics and you look a lot bigger than you did only a year ago. Levrone has always seemed like a class act for the sport so that's awesome you actually got to workout with him even cooler


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength pull downs

Seated rows

Lawn mowers

Close grip pull downs

Finished off the bi's

Incline curls

ISO db preacher curls

Cable curls

40 minutes low intensity cardio and done. Tomorrow is rest


----------



## thebrick

Bumped up the fish oil and planning on a shoulder/ trap workout today. Rested yesterday. My body needed it after three days in a row and I was sore from head to toe. Love that feeling. Fuck cancer. Fuck pain.

Happy Friday eve brothers


----------



## AtomAnt

Last night was an off day and we had dance lessons.  We are making progress there and it actually looks like we can dance LOL

Guys, I started a go fund me campaign. Please take a look and SHARE IT EVERYWHERE!!!!! Any help you guys can provide on social media, forums... etc would be appreciated.  

Kris's Battle Against Liver Cancer by Kris Pisarcik - GoFundMe


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tonight is chest/bis/abs Blood and Guts style.
I'm feeling the power start to build, more strength and reps each week and I love training this way.  100% CLEAN diet, good quality fuel gets it done people.  THAT's what separates the haves from have nots, get ALL the work in, the food, sleep and the iron.  It's all or nothing brothers, leave nothing to chance.
KILL IT.
G.


----------



## turbobusa

Day off today, That nasty back injury gets most aggravated by get this....
flat benching! WTF ?!  I can light bb squat I can train BACK I Can leg press andthe heavier it gets the better the injury feels. It is fucking excruciating after I complete a set of bench and try to get up off the bench. It is getting better but shit I did this on superbowl sunday in a blizzard....  Good thing is furnace is relit and gm is back full time in my life . 
You guys have a great day and finish to this week. Summer is right around the corner though we have and windchills in the 20's here lately overnight. 
Gonna make for a late spawn this year, Yeah I have my fishing stuff ready to go!
Hey Mick do you have my latest phone number?  THX , TURBOBUSA>>>>>
Talk soon !!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## The Grim Repper

turbobusa said:


> Day off today, That nasty back injury gets most aggravated by get this....
> flat benching! WTF ?!  I can light bb squat I can train BACK I Can leg press andthe heavier it gets the better the injury feels. It is fucking excruciating after I complete a set of bench and try to get up off the bench. It is getting better but shit I did this on superbowl sunday in a blizzard....  Good thing is furnace is relit and gm is back full time in my life .
> You guys have a great day and finish to this week. Summer is right around the corner though we have and windchills in the 20's here lately overnight.
> Gonna make for a late spawn this year, Yeah I have my fishing stuff ready to go!
> Hey Mick do you have my latest phone number?  THX , TURBOBUSA>>>>>
> Talk soon !!!!!!!!!!!.



You're contracting your lats during the eccentric part of the bench and flaring them on the ascent.  I'd stick to single joint movements like db flyes and pec deck for two to three weeks supersetted with SLOW one arm db rows or close-grip, reverse-grip pulldowns.  I'd actually start off with bent over laterals for the rhomboids and rear delts to take those out of the picture later and to pump them up and get them solid before hitting the chest/back superset thing.  My .02.


----------



## thebrick

The Grim Repper said:


> You're contracting your lats during the eccentric part of the bench and flaring them on the ascent.  I'd stick to single joint movements like db flyes and pec deck for two to three weeks supersetted with SLOW one arm db rows or close-grip, reverse-grip pulldowns.  I'd actually start off with bent over laterals for the rhomboids and rear delts to take those out of the picture later and to pump them up and get them solid before hitting the chest/back superset thing.  My .02.



I did that benching too.... I had my first clue years ago when a spot on my bench told me my lats really flared out during the press.  

Right shoulder hurts like a bitch down right in the joint. Even on DB flyes. Gonna give the bio-curcumin a shot on top of the fish oil. Starting to feel cornered here. Why don't joints last forever?  lol


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Day off today, That nasty back injury gets most aggravated by get this....
> flat benching! WTF ?!  I can light bb squat I can train BACK I Can leg press andthe heavier it gets the better the injury feels. It is fucking excruciating after I complete a set of bench and try to get up off the bench. It is getting better but shit I did this on superbowl sunday in a blizzard....  Good thing is furnace is relit and gm is back full time in my life .
> You guys have a great day and finish to this week. Summer is right around the corner though we have and windchills in the 20's here lately overnight.
> Gonna make for a late spawn this year, Yeah I have my fishing stuff ready to go!
> Hey Mick do you have my latest phone number?  THX , TURBOBUSA>>>>>
> Talk soon !!!!!!!!!!!.


Still can't believe that shits bothering you. Hell I can't overhead press and can't even hold the damn bar to barbell squat. But incline bench just fine.


----------



## The Grim Repper

All weights up again on chest/bis/abs.  Making the iron cry a little bit.
LOL  I was one alpha mofo tonight in the house.  Not bad for an old guy.


----------



## Sandpig

Hey guys. Still training like a pussy. lol

But hey, some BP's actually like this shit IMO.

Still doing delts and calves every other workout.

Working on the mind/muscle connection while training like this.

I'm going to to do delts, calves and a little quad work today.


----------



## MattG

Hit legs earlier this week, also bis and tris. After some running around and weekend chores today I'll be doing chest, back and delts. Have a great saturday brothers!


----------



## kubes

Back and bi's

Incline hammer pull downs

Incline curls

Hammer strength seated rows 

Incline barbell ISO curls chest facing the incline

Wide grip pull downs

Db curls

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## kubes

Incline press

wide grip press

db flys

Peckdeck superset incline machine press

cable crossovers

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Hit the wheels this AM. Feel like I am getting my groove back. Came home and had a good lunch. Feeling good.

You guys have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## MattG

Arms and traps today. Seated incline db curls, closegrip preachers, machine curls-burnouts...closegrip benches, cable pressdowns, one hand reverse grip pressdowns...bb shrugs bar behind back, bb shrugs front closegrip


----------



## kubes

BB skull crushers

incline DB curls

Tri push downs

Hammer strength ISO curls

Rope pull downs

Reverse curls

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## GottaGain

Monday is usually chest and shoulders for me, but my shoulders are lagging behind my pecs so just hit shoulders today, will probably continue to do that for a while to play catch up. Did 2 sets side laterals, 2 sets rear delt flys, 1 set front raises, 2 sets wide grip upright rows.


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Could have been better. Could have been worse. My goal is to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Phoe2006

On hour 25 at work FML I'm fuckin exhausted to say the least. Hoping to be off by 5-6am been at work since 1:45 am Monday morning. I'm getting delirious at this point


----------



## kubes

Phoe2006 said:


> On hour 25 at work FML I'm fuckin exhausted to say the least. Hoping to be off by 5-6am been at work since 1:45 am Monday morning. I'm getting delirious at this point




Yikes..... I hope you can get some rest brother.

The kid and I are headed to work shoulders and legs


----------



## kubes

Side lateral raises



Reverse grip db incline front lateral raises chest into the incline



Revers grip ez bar bb front lateral raises



Shrugs



Leg press



Superset calf raises



Leg extensions



Leg curls



Wall sits



Lunges across the gym and up the stairs

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## Sandpig

Soleus, hams and medial delts yesterday
Day off today
Going to see Jay after work
I need more supps.


----------



## thebrick

Hit back yesterday and took the day off today. Three good ones in a row and  the soreness is nice. I don't want to get too big and scare the AARP ladies so I skipped the weights today.  LOL  

Its all good. Make some noise with those plates brothers!


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today. Have been getting lots of compliments lately, especially about my arms. Decided to measure them for the first time in a while. I'm over 18" now. I know that aint shit compared to some of you monsters on here, but for a guy like me that graduated high school at 120lbs thats not too bad. Hope to hit 20" some day, it will happen...oh yes


----------



## tri-terror

Chest and back today.  Long slow road back to leanness still in progress lmao.  Got a few veins popping on my triceps now.  Cant get under 260, for more than a day or 2 but fuck it cause Im definitely leaner.


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Bis and tris today. Have been getting lots of compliments lately, especially about my arms. Decided to measure them for the first time in a while. I'm over 18" now. I know that aint shit compared to some of you monsters on here, but for a guy like me that graduated high school at 120lbs thats not too bad. Hope to hit 20" some day, it will happen...oh yes



And you once said we were about the same size! :banghead:

My arms are less than 17.


----------



## Sandpig

Back, rear delts, traps and bi's yesterday

Lots of fast paced pumping, really feeling the contractions as much as possible.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs

Seated rows

Incline pull downs

Wide grip rows

Close grip pull downs

40 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## turbobusa

Not sure but I'm training something! Been laying on the floor for a few days.
That nasty tear in my lower right back is being a bitch. Doc on monday... 
Everyone have a good day and weekend.. Thx  T


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> And you once said we were about the same size! :banghead:
> 
> My arms are less than 17.




You still outweigh me brother, if you're still around 200lbs...I'm struggling to get past 190. Started some drol a week ago so hopefully that does the trick


----------



## chaotichealth

MattG said:


> You still outweigh me brother, if you're still around 200lbs...I'm struggling to get past 190. Started some drol a week ago so hopefully that does the trick


But how tall are you guys.



Did legs today


----------



## MattG

chaotichealth said:


> but how tall are you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Did legs today



5'9"
189lbs
9.5%bf.  Shit, just remeasured. Im getting fat! lol


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> You still outweigh me brother, if you're still around 200lbs...I'm struggling to get past 190. Started some drol a week ago so hopefully that does the trick


About 192 now but definitely more than 9.5%



chaotichealth said:


> But how tall are you guys.



5' 10"


----------



## Sandpig

More delts and Calves yesterday.

Marc Lobliner was in the gym. Not sure what the guy takes but he's a non stop bundle of energy.


----------



## thebrick

Dang T… sent you a message and then saw this. Hope you are OK.

Hit some guns today. It was shoulders and traps yesterday. Still at it.

Happy Friday brothers!


----------



## turbobusa

Tried some light squats yesterday, Felt fine other than weak as a kitten,
bad part was the back injury has me unable to sleep. Think I have some small muscles torn away from my lower small ribs on the right side in the back. 
everyone have a great weekend..Thx   T...


----------



## thebrick

No sleep sux T. You need that. Do what you can to make that happen. Have a friend that pulled some tendon on his ribs few years back and he said it was very painful. Hope you get some relief.


----------



## MattG

Just finished punishing bis, tris, and traps. Went to a different gym with a buddy of mine, sure was nice to change up the environment and had an awesome workout. Local gym with more of an old school underground feel and had the place to ourselves. My kinda place. Unfortunately round trip driving takes an hour so probably only go there once a week, but was exactly what i needed. Been getting kinda stale mentally always going to my usual place week after week. Hope the weekends treatin everybody good. Have a good one bros


----------



## Sandpig

Chest and tri's yesterday.

Great tri pump. Not so much on chest.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest, bi's, and calves today just what I needed. Allergies are flared up but outta town working for hopefully my last stint til my transfer closer to home. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> 5'9"
> 189lbs
> 9.5%bf.  Shit, just remeasured. Im getting fat! lol





Sandpig said:


> About 192 now but definitely more than 9.5%
> 
> 
> 
> 5' 10"


Shit about got a hundred lbs on y'all but probably double the body fat lol.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back, delts and calves today. Went heavy and kept rest periods short. 32 sets in 70 mins. Weathers finally shaped up nice here, 70's and 80's all week. Time to kick the training up a notch for summertime!


----------



## Sandpig

Delts all by themselves yesterday. All three heads.

Lots of sets for read and side heads. Not too much for fronts since they were hit a bit during chest yesterday.


----------



## joh9356

Bi's and Chest


----------



## Sandpig

Yesterday was all about calves.
About 40 mins of calves and 35 for quads, back and tri's


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength wide grip pull downs



Seated rows



Incline pull downs



Close grip pull downs



Lawn mowers



40 minutes cardio and done



Hitting one muscle group ed now to spark extra growth


----------



## AtomAnt

Haven't logged in for a few days.  I have not been able to log in at work due to some setting they have and that used to be where I post from. 

I also feel like I am allowing the forums to consume my life... Rather than spending time with my family and those around me in person, I am spending time on various forums and such living a life on the internet.  I love this forum and everyone here, but at a time like this, I need to show those I am closest with (in person) that I appreciate their support and come together as one to get through this. 

I am in no means vanishing, just wanting to spend more time with mainly my girl and showering her with attention because it is going to be hard for her to see me in a bed with a breathing tube for a few days and I know when I am conscious, she is going to be the only person on my mind, and I need to make sure she knows how much she means to me... 

I broke down a but this morning.  Honestly, I was scared.  I mean, we are going to be starting our life together with me in the hospital.  I am scared that she may not feel the same about me, that our love will dwindle, that we just won't be the same... That is what sparked my thoughts about spending more time with her. 

Training going freaking awesome! 

I caught some perfect lighting at our one gym, so I took advantage of.  Just enough sweat plus perfect lighting LOL


----------



## kubes

Happy friday.... Just finished an arm blast


----------



## kubes

Wide grip lat pull downs

Seated rows

close grip rows

lawn mowers

40 minutes cardio and headed out of town for softball


----------



## turbobusa

Eased into some light sqauting today.Some hams and thats a rap.
Everyone have a good day and don't forget the mama's tomorrow!
Thx  , T...


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and traps today. Hit legs yesterday and arms earlier in the week too. Hope to fit gym time in tomorrow...gonna have to get up early for that with it bein mothers day and all, lots of stuff to do tomorrow. Have a good rest of the weekend brothers!


----------



## thebrick

Back in town from a beach vacation. Had a great time and didn't do a damn thing. Did not touch a weight either. Just chilled and soaked life in. Now, back to my reality. I'll be back to training, work and another round of scans and labs this week. One day at a time.

Good to see you all are still here.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Back in town from a beach vacation. Had a great time and didn't do a damn thing. Did not touch a weight either. Just chilled and soaked life in. Now, back to my reality. I'll be back to training, work and another round of scans and labs this week. One day at a time.
> 
> Good to see you all are still here.



Those are the best. Glad to hear you had a good vaca


----------



## turbobusa

Glad you got some good r&r in brick . Good for the soul.
In wisconsin for mommas day today.. thx.. T


----------



## MattG

Back, chest and delts today. Widegrip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns, machine rows...flat benches, machine inc flyes, decline db presses...arnold presses ss with standard db presses, side lateral raises, front db raises. Took creatine pre workout for the first time in months. Was amazed how much better of a pump i got from it. Think im gonna start using it daily again since its cheap and it works good.


----------



## d2r2ddd

AtomAnt said:


> Haven't logged in for a few days.  I have not been able to log in at work due to some setting they have and that used to be where I post from.
> 
> I also feel like I am allowing the forums to consume my life... Rather than spending time with my family and those around me in person, I am spending time on various forums and such living a life on the internet.  I love this forum and everyone here, but at a time like this, I need to show those I am closest with (in person) that I appreciate their support and come together as one to get through this.
> 
> I am in no means vanishing, just wanting to spend more time with mainly my girl and showering her with attention because it is going to be hard for her to see me in a bed with a breathing tube for a few days and I know when I am conscious, she is going to be the only person on my mind, and I need to make sure she knows how much she means to me...
> 
> I broke down a but this morning.  Honestly, I was scared.  I mean, we are going to be starting our life together with me in the hospital.  I am scared that she may not feel the same about me, that our love will dwindle, that we just won't be the same... That is what sparked my thoughts about spending more time with her.
> 
> Training going freaking awesome!
> 
> I caught some perfect lighting at our one gym, so I took advantage of.  Just enough sweat plus perfect lighting LOL



stay strong bro ! ! :headbang:

Those wheels are wicked ! ! !


----------



## chrisr116

d2r2ddd said:


> stay strong bro ! ! :headbang:
> 
> Those wheels are wicked ! ! !


Great to see a set of quads like that.  Inspiration for me to keep pushing my upper legs


----------



## thebrick

i guess the week off last week did me good. Hit chest today and it went well. Shoulder pain was more under control which allowed me to push more weight. Felt great to do that.


----------



## thebrick

Had a great back workout yesterday. Did some semi-heavy rack reads. 2nd time since the surgery and felt great. Today the soreness is setting in. Today I have doctors so I am out.

You guys have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and light bi's yesterday today is back.


----------



## Sandpig

Haven't really had anything t o post here. Got a shoulder issue.

Had a friend who is a PT look at it. Says I have impingement. Over use from gym and work.

Doing stretches and exercises he recommended. Training very light even unaffected BP's.

Have a vacation coming up at the end of the month. Hope I can get it better so that when I come back, I'll be ready to go again.


----------



## thebrick

Hope to be back in the gym tomorrow. Yesterday was an ordeal. They had to stick me 6 times trying to find a decent vein. After chemo, my veins aren't worth shit and they "blow" or collapse. Finally... sent me down to ultrasound and they found a good vein DEEP in my forearm. Fuck. I'd rather be pushing some iron. 

See the oncologist today for results. Got my fingers crossed.

Make some noise with the iron brothers. I'll meet you there later.


----------



## turbobusa

Brick holler when you get a chance and are up for it.Back today.
injury is coming along well. Gh and bpc157 is working wonders..
Everyone have a great day... Thx  , T........


----------



## AtomAnt

Still kicking ass here.... But a long road awaits... In the meantime, we will be celebrating our wedding in just over TWO WEEKS!!!!!!

This is what we have on schedule for tonight: 

Lying leg curl – Do 3-4 warm up sets of 12. Work sets of 12, 10, 8 and on the last set 5 eccentrics and then an isohold for 20 seconds. 

Leg press –   3 work sets and on the last set do a massive drop set.  

Smith lunge –  10 reps on each leg nice and slow and stretch deep into bottom of movement.  4 sets. 

Super Set
BB Stiff Legged Deads – 4 sets with a good stretch at the bottom.  Don’t worry about weight, get a hard contraction.   8-12 reps
Sissy squat –   4 sets to failure. 

Super Set
Adductors – 4 sets of 10, 15, 20, 25. Hold the contraction hard
Abductors - 4 sets of 10, 15, 20, 25. Hold the contraction hard

Super Set
Seated Leg Curls – 5 sets of 20
Leg Extensions - 5 sets of 20

Super Set
Seated calf raises – 10 reps with a good flex at top and after last rep a good 10 second stretch.
Standing calve raise – 10 reps and then finish with a 10 second stretch.
4 sets of each


----------



## Sandpig

turbobusa said:


> Brick holler when you get a chance and are up for it.Back today.
> injury is coming along well. Gh and bpc157 is working wonders..
> Everyone have a great day... Thx  , T........


Thinking about trying the bpc157 if this doesn't clear up by the time I get back from vacation


----------



## turbobusa

well i trained back yesterday. Was able to do some light bb rows 225-275 for afew sets . I feel very weak but strength is etter every session. Have been "off" since early fall. no trt no anything . Did just stat some goodgh and the pep I mentioned recently. AA the big day is almost upon you,  Awesome! everyone have great day.
Mick don't forget lets catch up on the tele this weekend . T


----------



## AtomAnt

turbobusa said:


> well i trained back yesterday. Was able to do some light bb rows 225-275 for afew sets . I feel very weak but strength is etter every session. Have been "off" since early fall. no trt no anything . Did just stat some goodgh and the pep I mentioned recently. AA the big day is almost upon you,  Awesome! everyone have great day.
> Mick don't forget lets catch up on the tele this weekend . T



15 days brother!!!!!!

Here is what is on the menu tonight 


Machine press – Work up the weight doing a full range of motion with a 1 second squeeze doing sets of 10, until you get to a weight where you fail at 10 (true failure). That is work set number 1.  Do 2 more sets there and on the third set, do a high intensity set and add two drops. After the second drop do partials until you hit complete failure. 
Total Work Sets – 3

Machine flye – 4 sets of 10 here with a hard flex on every rep. On the 4th set do an extra 5 forced reps or cheat if you need to get them or drop the weight a tad to get a few more reps, then do a 7 second isohold, and then do partials to failure.
Total Work Sets – 4

Super Set
Dips – Leaning forward heavily to stretch your chest. 4 sets of 8-10 reps really flexing your chest at the top.

Stretch pushups – Just go to failure on each set
Total Work Sets – 8 (4 supersets)

Super Set
Machine rear laterals – Pyramid up. Sets of  20, 15, 12 and 10 reps increasing the weight each set. Hold the flex for 1 second in the contracted position on every rep.

Incline Bench Dumbbell Front Raises – Raise the DBs to above eye level and alternate hands when doing these.  Kill all momentum at the bottom of the rep.
Total Work Sets – 8 (4 supersets)

Super Set
Dumbell side laterals – Do 10 reps here with strict form. 

Over and back presses – Over and back equals 1 rep. Do 10 reps
Total Work Sets – 8 (4 supersets)

Hammer Strength Machine Press -  1 set of 25 reps to failure then increase the weight and do double drop set on your second set.  Start with a set of 12 and once you reach failure, drop the weight, rep out, drop the weight and go again. 
Total Work Sets – 2

Rope pushdowns – Warm up, then do a HARD set of 15. Rest is very short (you should barely catch your breath) and go to failure every set. 4 sets of 15, 12, 8, 8. Try to lock out on all sets, but as fatigue sets in you may not be able to get full lockout…no worries go to ¾ lockout and get your reps
Total Work Sets – 4

Seated rope extensions – Do these facing away from a pulley with the pulley set low. 3 sets of 12, and at the end of each set let it sit in the stretched position for a 10 count. 
Total Work Sets – 3

Close Grip Smith Bench – Use a slow 3 second eccentric and push to ¾ lockout and then start right back up. Hit extreme failure on every set. Keep reps in the 8-10 range. On the last set do a double drop set and go to failure on each drop.
Total Work Sets – 3


----------



## Phoe2006

Was gonna hit arms today but waited on the wife to get home and she didn't wanna go so naturally I didn't go.


----------



## thebrick

More tests and a biopsy for me in the next 2 weeks. They saw some things. What happens from here? Not sure just yet.

Its been a struggle to eat. I trained some arms yesterday. It helped.

Phoe, cherish your wife. Those things come first. Glad you have found your soulmate.

You all have a great weekend.


----------



## MattG

Arms, chest and legs earlier in the week...today was bis, tris, traps and calves. Tomorrow back chest and delts. Cherish the weekend brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

Gonna do legs today and hopefully get up the desire to him them a little harder.


----------



## AtomAnt

Yesterday was brutal!

Lying Leg Curls  -  5 sets of 10

BB Back Squats  -  4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 6

Safety bar Squats  -  3 sets of 10

Leg press -  5 sets of 10, then 1 set of 40

Hacks  -  1 leg at a time, then both legs.  12 reps /  12 reps /  max reps -  4 sets like that

Bulgarian Split Squats - 4 sets of 15

Superset
DB SLDL -  5 sets with a deep stretch, 10-12 reps
Leg Extensions -  5 sets of 20, 15, 10, 10 plus 2 drops and partials, 10 plus 3 drops and partials

Called it a day...

You are in my prayers Brick! No one fights harder brother!

My girl rocking safety bar squats for the first time ever... she has never done these.  She was a little hsaky at first and too close to the rack, after rep two she gets solid footing and finishes a strong set


Safety Bar Squats - First Time Ever - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116

AtomAnt said:


> Yesterday was brutal!
> 
> Lying Leg Curls  -  5 sets of 10
> 
> BB Back Squats  -  4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 6
> 
> Safety bar Squats  -  3 sets of 10
> 
> Leg press -  5 sets of 10, then 1 set of 40
> 
> Hacks  -  1 leg at a time, then both legs.  12 reps /  12 reps /  max reps -  4 sets like that
> 
> Bulgarian Split Squats - 4 sets of 15
> 
> Superset
> DB SLDL -  5 sets with a deep stretch, 10-12 reps
> Leg Extensions -  5 sets of 20, 15, 10, 10 plus 2 drops and partials, 10 plus 3 drops and partials
> 
> Called it a day...
> 
> You are in my prayers Brick! No one fights harder brother!
> 
> My girl rocking safety bar squats for the first time ever... she has never done these.  She was a little hsaky at first and too close to the rack, after rep two she gets solid footing and finishes a strong set
> 
> Safety Bar Squats - First Time Ever - YouTube


She's strong for her size.


----------



## AtomAnt

chrisr116 said:


> She's strong for her size.



Thank you!

Yeah, she doesn't fuck around... her strength has gone up a ton.  She's "off" now and still holding on to strength, but we had to take volume down a tad.  Her coach is one of my friends, as I refuse to do her diet LOL and he takes her through leg workouts and I train with her for the other days. 

He's got her eating a ton and she is still pretty lean, very lean actually.  After our wedding, she wants to step on the gas haha 

With the exception of HRT (prescribed) I've been clean for a good while... it is sad when your girl uses more juice than you lol


----------



## Sandpig

That was awesome,  Atom


----------



## MattG

Hit chest, back and delts as planned yesterday. Now i am watching myself shrink and let me tell you i fucking hate it! I was running drol on top of test, and was blowing up like crazy...biggest I've ever been. Then my old friend Mr. Gyno showed up despite running 25mg daily exemestane. Dropped the anadrol and waited a week but gyno didnt get any better, so I've been on letro for a week now which as always is shrinking my lumps up. But man, goddamn letro has dried me out bad, libido is gone, joints hurt like a bitch, and i've lost almost 10 pounds. Hate what you have to go thru when you get gyno


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed arms today on my lunch break


----------



## Sandpig

Matt, you'll get it back. 

I've lost 13 lbs myself
Going back home to RI and CT in two weeks. I'm sure I'll put it all back on while I'm there


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest yesterday and went pretty good. Just put my earphones in, cranked it up and plowed through. Today, planning on back.


----------



## AtomAnt

Last night was solid... wicked arm pump!!!!

(leaving out specific details on execution)

Neutral Grip Incline DB Press 3 x 12-15
Incline Db Press 3 x 6-8
Hammer Strength Flat Bench 3 rest pause sets

Superset
Incline Smith bench 4 x 15-20
Machine Fly 4 x 20, 15, 10, 10 -  last set was done with drop sets and partials to failure

Superset
Pullover Machine Triceps Extensions  -  4 x 20, 15, 10, 8
Dip Machine 4 x 10-12, last set long drop set

SuperSet
Hammer Strength Behind Neck Press -  4 x 8-10
Machine Side Laterals - 4 x 10-12 with peak contraction

Superset
BB Upright row - 4 x 12
DB Rear delt raises 4 x 20

Rope Pressdowns - 8 sets of 10 with 30 second rest -  crazy pump


----------



## Phoe2006

Off day for me tomorrow chest


----------



## AtomAnt

Phoe2006 said:


> Off day for me tomorrow chest



We were off yesterday... ballroom dance lessons


----------



## Sandpig

Calves and tri's yesterday. Bumped up the intensity a little bit.


----------



## AtomAnt

Last night was a fun little leg pump session

Lying leg Curls - warmed up and then 4 sets of 12, the last set was a drop set with a 5 forced reps and a static hold

Superset
Smith Lunges  -  4 sets of 15, 12, 12, 10
Angled Calf Press - 4 sets getting a deep stretch

Leg Press  -  worked up to a set of 10, then did 3 sets at that weight. Last set was a drop set all the way down taking a plate off each side after hitting failure on each drop.  Painful

Supset
Db SLDLs -  been really feeling these lately. I get a better stretch and go lighter and really get a good contraction in my hammies.  4 sets of 12
Hack Squats - 4 sets of 15 with constant tension

Superset
Adductors -  4 sets of 12, 15, 20, 25
Abductors  -  4 sets of 12, 15, 20, 25

Superset
Seated Leg Curls - 5 sets of 20, last set was a drop set down the rack 
Leg Extensions  -  5 sets of 20, last set was a drop set down the rack


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Incline db curls

Tri push downs

Seated hammer ISO curls

Rope pull downs

Hammer db curls

Finished off with preacher negs

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and traps earlier. Did legs a couple days ago, chest/back/delts tomorrow. Enjoy the holiday weekend brothas!


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps today. First one in a while. I was stronger than I thought I would be. Presses, various flyes and shrugs. Felt good too, physically and mentally.

Let's keep it rolling, summer is at the door.


----------



## kubes

Incline bench

Db flys

Peck deck superset incline press machine

Cable crossovers

Every set went past failure with my son spotting

40 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Wife and I went to a little get together today. Beer, barbecue, baked beans, roasted veggies, macaroni & cheese, key lime pie...  mmmm. Not diet food. Do I care? Fuck no. Enjoy your lives brothers. Tell those close to you you love them. 

I'm going to train chest in the AM and love it. See you guys at 10:00?


----------



## chrisr116

Did legs..till I thought they were gonna burst into flames.  I need.beer and bbq.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's today hit it pretty hard. Hope all is well with everyone the weather is horrible in my parts


----------



## thebrick

Heard about all that rain and flooding Phoe. Damn.

Going to hit some back today. You guys hit it hard.


----------



## thebrick

Had my port put in yesterday. Got home kinda fuzzy in the head but ate almost a whole pizza. First I had to eat all day. No training for 2 weeks.

You guys keep hitting it hard and make some noise


----------



## The Grim Repper

We'll be smashing the iron brick - causing a ruckus brother!
Last night was chest and tris, was really emphasizing the incline work by shortening the range of motion to keep the load on the chest not the delts (bottom) or tris(lockout).  You can use less weight and blow up like mad!

Tonight's back, bis and delts.  Yeah baby!  Let's get it done!


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed dl's and back and traps but being back on dr prescribed trt and not a heavy cycle does change your prs hope all is well brothers


----------



## MattG

Been aweful quiet in here lately, you guys all stop liftin or somethin?lol
Guess i havent posted for a while either, been slacking myself...
Did arms last tuesday, legs thursday, bi's tri's and traps yesterday. Todays gonna be back, chest and delts. Hope all is well and goin good brothers


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms yesterday today legs


----------



## MattG

My at home "extra" arm day...db curls,.seated concentrations, hammer curls.
Weighted bench dips, kickbacks, overhead db extensions. 3 sets each


----------



## thebrick

Broke the rules and hit some light back yesterday. Felt good. One more week and the port is GTG and I can do what I want in the gym!

Sorry I have not been around much Matt. Just been a lot going on with my health situation. I'm still here and coming back swinging tho. Cancer can kiss my ass.

Let's make some noise with the iron brothers!


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Broke the rules and hit some light back yesterday. Felt good. One more week and the port is GTG and I can do what I want in the gym!
> 
> Sorry I have not been around much Matt. Just been a lot going on with my health situation. I'm still here and coming back swinging tho. Cancer can kiss my ass.
> 
> Let's make some noise with the iron brothers!



Two words: fuck cancer.

My younger brother is down her today and tomorrow for testing.  Really hoping he is a go.  Having my mom around for the surgery will really make it easier on my girl... 

Anyway, been kicking ass day in and day out. Some awesome workouts!

Last night:

Low Cable Row  - 4 sets of 12 with a hard flex

Hammer Strength Deads  -  4 sets of 10, went pretty dang heavy

Super set
Smith Bent Row -  4 sets of 12-15, allowed for a deep stretch and slow negative

Neutral Grip Pulldowns  -  4 sets of 8, heavy with a stretch on top

Super set
Chest Supported Machine Rows -  4 sets of 12 with a double drop at the end

Free motion wide pulldown  -  4 sets of 15 with a drop set at the end

Back hypers - 3 sets of 20 dropping the weight and repping ou after each set

Incline Db curls -  3 sets of 8 getting a super stretch at the bottom of each rep

Machine Preacher Curls -  3 sets of 12, contracted weight behind / above head.  Massive contraction, slow negative.

Super set
Lying Cable Curls -  4 sets of 10

DB Hammer Curls -  4 sets of 12

Cable Iso Curls  -  3 sets of 15, last set was a massive drop set

Felt awesome after... ate some of out wedding cake too LOL  We have a lot left over so I've been enjoying myself... it tastes so freaking good frozen!!!!  

Off tonight and going to spend time with my little bro...

Took some pics Monday morning.... not too shabby...


----------



## Sandpig

Back from vacation. Only gained five pounds from all the crap I ate.

Did Soleus and Chest today. Rotator's still bothering me. Oddly I was able to push fly's harder than anything else for chest.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, looking great! I've been thinking about you!

Sand, hope you had a good vacation. Those are all about the eating in my book! Good to see you back.


----------



## kubes

Just got done destroying legs

Leg press

Leg ext 

Leg curls

Lunges 

Wall sits

Every set was to fail and then drop sets from there. 40 minutes low intensity cardio keeping in the fat burning zone


----------



## MattG

Did arms last tues, legs thurs. Today bis, tris, traps. Lost quite a bit of strength, and joints are killing me due to running letro for gyno issues and dropping to test only. Just stopped letro yesterday, already feeling better, that shit destroys my body.

Seated incline db curls
35 x 15 reps
45 x 10
55 x 8

Closegrip preachers ez bar
95 x 10 reps x 3 sets

Machine curls, drop sets 
100,90,80,70,60,50,40,30 x 2 rounds, all weights till failure, 5 sec rest between weight changes

Skullcrushers ss with closegrips same weight, ez bar
85 x 15reps skulls x 20 reps closegrips
95 x 12 x 12
105 x 8 x 10

Cable pressdowns
80x 15
90x 12
90x 12

Reverse grip pressdowns, one arm at a time
40 x 12 each, no rest then 6 reps each. 3 total rounds

Ez bar closegrip shrugs
165 x 20
185 x 15
205 x 10
225 x 8

Upright rows, closegrip ez bar
75 x 15
85 x 15
95 x 12

Good workout and got a great pump out of the deal :headbang:


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed back today. Took to much preworkout and turned ghost white and had an anxiety attack but alls good now


----------



## kubes

Incline press superset wide grip

Peck deck superset incline press ups

Cable crossovers and done

Had to hurry to get on the road for daughters softball


----------



## Phoe2006

Yesterday I did however see a true inspiration at the gym. A younger black gentleman who had his leg amputated to his knee killing it on bench might've weighed around 200 or so and worked himself up to 315 for multiple sets of 4, 3, 2 and then I left but sitting there watching him made me realize anything in life is possible if you have a true passion for it. 

I mean fuck here's this guy benching 315 without any balance for reps. I was sorta in awe and made me keep pushing through failure.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts today. Bb flat benches pyramid, incline machine flyes, decline presses machine...rear chins (bar behind neck), widegrip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns...arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses, side db lateral raises, front alt db raises


----------



## Sandpig

Delts and gastrocs yesterday 
Quads and hams today 
Slowly bumping up the intensity  with some partials at the end of my heaviest set of most exercises


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers 1 warm 2 to fail

Incline db curls sets same as above

Tri push down machine

Seated incline hammer strength curls

Cable tri push downs

Reverse curls

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## AtomAnt

I'm still sore from Sunday's leg session.... the gym we train at on weekends is awesome.  Such great equipment and an atmosphere that makes you give  alittle extra.  

Yesterday was chest, shoulders and tris

Incline Db bench w/ a pause 4 sets of 8
Hammer strength flat bench 4 sets of 12, 8, 6 then 1 rest pause set in the 15-20 range

Giant Set
Smith Low decline bench 3 sets of 12, drop set on the last set
Pec Deck Flyes 3 sets of 20, 15, 10 with 10 partials after each and a drop set on the last set 
Dips for chest - 3 x max letting my chest relax and fully stretch.  Did each rep very very slow on both the eccentric and concentric

Super set
Machine dips for tris 4 sets of 10
Pullover machine extensions 4 sets of 20, 15, 12, 10

super set
BB Military press 4 set of 12
Rear Delt Flyes 4 sets of 20

giant set
Hammer strength behind the neck presses 4 sets of 10
BB Upright rows 4 sets of 12
Machine Laterals 4 set of 15

Triceps rope pressdowns 8 sets of 10 - crazy pump! 

Awesome session.... tonight we have back and bis


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, I love that story. Life is for the living!

Hit chest today, first time in a couple weeks. Didn't set any records but I walked out feeling better than when I walked in. So, mission accomplished.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs



Hammer strength rows



Close grip pulls



Db bent over single arm rows



Lower back extensions



40 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Blood work tomorrow so I am out of the gym today. Hopefully, this is the last of testing for several weeks and i can get my groove back.

You guys hit it hard!


----------



## MattG

Calves, bis and tris today. One leg db calf raises x 3 sets, then bodyweight calf raises at 30 degree angle 50 reps x 4 sets...db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls all x 3...weighted bench dips x 4, overhead db extensions x 4. Quads and hams tomorrow


----------



## Lavey

I have not been training bc Im dealing with a very ill lil girl.

I had 1 hr of freedom tonight & I hit the gym up & It felt great.

I trained back & down to business.

I did chin ups with 2 45 pound weights
3 sets heavy to failure

Bent over rows 3 sets till failure

Dead lifts 4 sets heavy

seated rows heavy 

Then I trained calves & abs


----------



## Sandpig

Chest and soleus yesterday.


----------



## AtomAnt

thebrick said:


> Blood work tomorrow so I am out of the gym today. Hopefully, this is the last of testing for several weeks and i can get my groove back.
> 
> You guys hit it hard!



I hope it is the last for a while as well....

I am going in for an MRI, probably monday, because I have been experiencing some pretty significant pain in my abdomen and have been throwing up and nauseous for about a week.  Not fun...  

still training hard though and not backing down on anything!



Lavey said:


> I have not been training bc Im dealing with a very ill lil girl.
> 
> I had 1 hr of freedom tonight & I hit the gym up & It felt great.
> 
> I trained back & down to business.
> 
> I did chin ups with 2 45 pound weights
> 3 sets heavy to failure
> 
> Bent over rows 3 sets till failure
> 
> Dead lifts 4 sets heavy
> 
> seated rows heavy
> 
> Then I trained calves & abs



Praying for you and your family brother!

Last night was our leg pump day...

Super Set
Adductors -  4 sets of 8, 15, 20, 25
Abductors -  4 sets of 8, 15, 20, 25

Smith Split squat/lunge - 4 sets of 10

Leg press –  3 work sets of 20

Super Set
Hack Squats – 3 sets of 20

DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts – 3 sets of 10-12

Super Set
Leg extensions –4 x 15 flexing hard at the top
Seated Leg Curls  -  4 x 15 very slow controlled reps
Lying Leg Curl – 4 x8


Not long, but we went after it hard as hell! We were both dead afterwards!


----------



## kubes

Heavy skull crushers 8 reps failing and then forcing 2 more

incline DB curls

tri seated push downs

hammer strength single arm iso curls

rope pulls downs

concentration curls

40 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Quads and hammies as planned tonight. Standard squats, hacks, leg extensions, leg presses, lunges and lots of leg curls. Weekends here brothers, lets have a good one!


----------



## Lavey

I hit the gym early this morning while my baby was sleeping.
I had her care taker watch her for a few hours.

Chest
Weighted dips
Incline Bench
Flat dumbell bench

Biceps 
standing barbell curls
Preacher curl

Calves & abs

did 3 sets till failure on all exercises.


----------



## Sandpig

Back, traps and rear delts yesterday.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, hate to hear about that pain but very glad you are training. You keep hitting it.

I have been up at night myself with lower back pain. Can't get comfortable at all. Doc says its probably that lesion on L4 pressing on nerves. I'm ready to start treatment. Testing is done so I hope to hear this week.

Got a busy weekend but going to try to squeeze in legs today. Monday for sure I am getting back to the iron. My port has healed so the gloves are coming off. Gotta stay strong for the fight.


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and traps today. St bar curls, reverse curls st bar, low pulley cable curls drop sets...closegrip benches on smith machine, cable pressdowns st bar drop sets, cable pressdowns with rope supersetted with overhead db extensions...closegrip shrugs smith machine, rear widegrip shrugs smith, db side shrugs drop sets. All exercises 3 sets/rounds. Went to my buddies gym with him for a change of pace, glad i did was an awesome session :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Hit the wheels today. Makin' my way back after a long hit and miss period.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and delts. Incline db presses, flat db flyes, db pullovers...widegrip bb rows standing on bench for added extension, widegrip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand cable pulldowns...bb military press behind neck, bb press front, side db lateral raises


----------



## Sandpig

Quads and hams today

Extensions pyramids with partials last two sets 
Seated leg curl same as above 
Sissy 4 straight sets
Rdl 4 straight sets 
Leg press pyramids with partials top two sets then reverse pyramid back down with more reps than the way ip


----------



## AtomAnt

Had a rough time yesterday.  Felt nauseous all day  and was throwing up all training session... I grunted out some decent set but it was far from my best performance.

Seated Leg Curls  6 sets pyramiding up to get a pump
BB Back Squats  - worked up to my heavy sets of 365 and did sets 8, 7, 7.  I was shooting for all sets of 8 but fell short.  
Banded Squats  -  3 sets of 20+ reps. really didn't count just went until I couldn't lock it out anymore.

Leg press  -  6 sets of 15

Bulgarian Split Squats  -  4 sets of 12 on each leg

Super set
Lying Leg Curls  -  5 sets of 10, with 3 drops and partials on the last set
Seated Leg Extensions  -  5 sets of 15 with drop sets on sets 4 and 5 and partials on set 5.

Nothing fancy but it was really all my body could handle.  Someone that most of you probably know from podcasts and stuff is the head trainer there and he works with my girl and he let me use his blood glucose meter, blood sugar was in the 60s.   I found out that liver cancer reduces glucogenesis so you can go hypo very easily... this probably contributed to how shitty I felt. 

I'm feeling a little better today and we are going to hit chest, shoulders and tris later.


----------



## thebrick

Atom, you are made of iron. I admire your toughness. Can you keep a carb drink handy now you know going hypo is a possibility?

I hit chest yesterday. Nothing to write home about but I did it anyway and felt better. Bench, dumbbell presses, flyes and pec deck.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris this morning before work. Db curls, seated concentrations, hammer curls...weighted bench dips, db kickbacks, overhead db extensions.

I've decided its time to kick myself in the ass to put on some more size now that summer is here. I've been hitting the gym hard on the weekend, and doing other stuff at home a couple days a week. But lets face it, at home workouts cant produce the same results as the gym (unless you have a nice home setup, which i dont...just dumbells.lol)

I am going to start getting up at 4 am and hit the gym up before work(started today) a minimum of 3 times per week, then my usual heavy days on sat and sun. I hope to put on another 10 lbs of muscle by sept with this. Not gonna lie tho, i fucking hate getting up this early and it's gonna take some serious willpower not to keep hitting snooze.lol.  I'm sure it will all be worth it in the long run...


----------



## MattG

Chest and back bright and early...flat bb benches, machine incline flyes, decline machine press. Seated cable rows widegrip, then underhand closegrip, tbar rows.


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Standing db curls

Hammer strength tri push downs

Hammer strength preacher curls

Rope pull downs

Reverse barbell curls

Cable curls and tri extensions to burnout

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Delts, traps and calves today. Seated db shoulder presses, front lateral raises ezbar, side db lateral raises, seated reverse flyes...upright rows, closegrip shrugs ezbar, db side shrugs running down the rack till failure every weight...3 sets calf raises on leg press toes pointed inwards, 3 sets toes outward, 3 sets feet straight


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and legs. St bar curls, reverse grip curls, closegrip preachers, machine curls dropsets...skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches, overhead extensions ez bar, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns...squats, lunges, leg extensions and hamstring/leg curls. Have a good saturday brothers!


----------



## Sandpig

Training's going good. I'm enjoying it again and I'm off all drugs except TRT. Still doing it myself till I go back to the Doc on the first for my lab results. 
Then hopefully I'll get a script and thats all I plan on doing from now on.

Delts and Calves yesterday lots of pumping and just enjoying the feel and look.

Quads and hams today.


----------



## MattG

5th day straight for me today, think tomorrow i'll take off to recover. Earlier was chest, back, and traps again-gonna start doin traps 2-3 times a week, one heavy day and then a few extra sets tacked on the end of other workouts. I have a sort of longer looking neck so wanna build my traps up more.

Incline bb presses, flat flyes ss with same weight db presses, decline db presses, pullovers...rear chins (bar behind neck), widegrip front cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns-last set drop set all weights till failure...rear bb shrugs x 2, front bb shrugs x 3. All other exercises 3-4 sets each


----------



## Phoe2006

Cheat, bis, calves


----------



## MattG

Rest day today, with the exception of some at home calf raises. Did 4 sets one leg holding db, and 6 sets bodyweight at an angle against the wall. Believe it or not i got a great calf pump from it...did them until i dropped to the floor in cramping pain 

I started getting up extra early to hit the gym before work last week and got 5 days straight of solid lifts in...figures today im told we're on 10hr days the rest of the week, which means i now have to get up at 2:30am to continue lifting before work. Fuck.lol Obviously the alternative is going to the gym after work, but then there's too many people there...in my way, using shit i need to use, wanting to bullshit. I just cant get an intense, focused, and proper workout in like that. Ok, off to bed now so i can do this shit


----------



## Sandpig

Arms yesterday 
I swear they look better than ever now with the higher reps and lots of cable work


----------



## Phoe2006

Sandpig said:


> Arms yesterday
> I swear they look better than ever now with the higher reps and lots of cable work




I love high reps(that being reps 15-25+) just make sure you're taking some deca and a joint care supplement(glucosamine or another supp). After a few years switching back and forth between high and low reps my elbow has got some tendinitis or something going on.


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps this morning. Arnold presses ss with same weight db shoulder presses, seated db side laterals, front laterals...reverse db overhead laterals (hits traps and delts both), closegrip ez bar shrugs, db side shrugs.

Plan on doing bis and tris tomorrow if i can drag my ass outta bed at 2:30 am again. Takes some motivation thats for sure.lol. If i do that will be 7 lifts in 8 days. Feel sore everywhere right now, which is a good thing bc my body adapted to my old routine. Now i'm actually forcing my muscles to grow. Just gotta walk that fine line of doing as much as i can do without overtraining. Overall right now i look much fuller and im very happy about that. Have a good one bros!


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris this am. Seated incline db curls, seated incline low pulley cable curls, db 21's...vertical dips, closegrip benches, cable pressdowns. Legs on the menu for tomorrow


----------



## thebrick

Hit the shoulders and traps today. I stayed pretty light and just repped the hell out of it. Good burn and felt good when I left. 

Glad I pushed myself into the iron room this afternoon.


----------



## Lavey

Hit back, calves & abs early this morning.

Weighted Chins
Deads
Bent over rows
Seated cables

Seated calve raises
15 minutes ab work

Posed for 1/2 hour - worn the fuck out after that.
3-4 sets each exercise. Heavy low reps!


----------



## MattG

Wheels this morning...Standard squats, leg presses, leg extensions, leg curls, calf raises on leg press-toes in x 3, toes out x 3, toes straight x 3


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength press

Incline hammer press

Free motion cable crossovers

Peckdeck

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## AtomAnt

Have had a lot going on the past few days... was at hopkins in the morning and afternoon yesterday.  The dates aren't set in stone, but we are looking at moving forward with the transplant very very soon.  Much earlier than we had anticipated. 

We trained legs in the evening, got a wicked pump.  It was out pump day...

Lying Legs Curls 4 sets of 12

Super set
Adductors 4 sets of 20
Abductors 4 sets of 20

super set
Smith Lunges 4 sets of 12
Angled Calf Press 4 sets of 30

Super Set
Hack Sissy Squats 4 sets of 20
DB SLDLs 4 sets of 12

Leg Press
4 sets of 20 and the last set was a drop set but we didn't rack the weight as we took plates off - so painful!

Super Set
Seated Leg Curls 4 sets of 20, drop set on the last set
Leg Extensions 4 sets of 20 and a drop set on the last set

Hit some cardio after for shits and giggles.


----------



## kubes

Blasted my arms today. My son didn't make it through the training session but I did that on purpose cause he says he isn't getting sore anymore or getting the pump that he used to get. I forced him into the hit style training and now his opinion is changed 

Skull crushers

Incline db curls

Hammer strength tri push downs. The machine mimics doing dips

Hammer strength preacher curls

Standing cable tri push downs

Reverse curls superset hammer curls

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Back and chest after work. Rear chins, front chins, widegeip cable pulldowns, closegrip underhand pulldowns last set drop set...incline db presses, flat db presses, decline flyes ss with same weight decline presses. Guns tomorrow i think


----------



## thebrick

Guns today. Love being with my friends and the sound of the weights hitting that rack.


----------



## MattG

Bis, tris and some extras at the end. St bar curls, reverse grip st bar curls, closegrip preachers, low pulley cable curls dropsets...closegrip benches on smith machine, skullcrushers ss with same weigh closegrips, cable pressdowns v bar, cable pressdowns straight bar dropsets...then some shrugs on smith plus standing calf raises on machine.

A new gym went up in my small town, ran by an ex bb'r and now personal trainer. The guy was really impressed with my physique and asked if i competed. I've been asked that many times here lately, so i must be starting to look pretty decent. Always a good feeling getting compliments like that. The gym owner is involved in putting on shows, and wants me to get in on it. Idk, i always wanted to give it a shot, but honestly in my mind i have a long way to go before i'd feel comfortable doing that. Something to think about i suppose, but it's some serious dedication to do it...anyways, hope you guys have a great weekend. Later bros!


----------



## AtomAnt

Trained legs today, snapped these pics...


----------



## Sandpig

Been working a lot and temps here have been around 110* for a while now. Doing what I can without killing myself.

Delts and calves yesterday. Arms today.


----------



## MattG

Didnt get out of bed in time this morning, so headed straight to the gym after work for delts, traps, and neck. Seated db presses, seated db front raises, seated db side laterals, reverse flyes...reverse overhead db laterals, upright rows, closegrip shrugs ez bar, side db shrugs...few sets on neck machine at the end. Can tell my neck is gonna be sore tomorrow, thats the first ive done those in a long time and my neck is burning bad right now.lol


----------



## chaotichealth

I haven't posted in here in some time. But today I stared with core then did legs.  I finished up with dead lift.  I am stoked to say I finally broke my 400 lbs goal today.  I got 408 lbs up one time.  No straps or knee wraps.  Next time I will wrap them.  I did use a belt.  No preworkout at all.  Not even TNE. 

   The weight came up in ever so slow motion.  My legs were shaking the whole time like a women having an intense orgasim.  I held it for 5 seconds before dropping it.  Then I called it a day.  It felt good to limp out of there.


----------



## Lavey

I hit chest - biceps & calves! Didnt feel very strong but I beasted it out anyways!
Chest
weighted Dips
Flat Dumbells
Incline Barbells
Flys

Biceps
Barbell curls
alt Dumbells
Preachers

calves - seated & standing calve raises

3-4 sets each exercise heavy till failure


----------



## MattG

Chest and back this morning. Incline bb presses, flat db flyes ss with flat db presses, incline machine flyes ss with machine decline press, machine pullovers...seated widegrip cable rows, seated underhand closegrip cable rows, widegrip bb bent over rows standing on bench for added lower stretch...then some quick bi's to have a little arm pump for the day too


----------



## thebrick

I'm feeling  the chemo but I trained back today. This stuff makes me feel light-headed and abnormally tired. I get out of breath fast. After each set its as if I need an extra couple minutes to recover. Sometimes I have to sit down. In the end though, THE RESULT IS THE SAME, I feel better and stronger when I leave the gym. Doing to do my best to not let cancer own my life.

Atom, been thinking about you. Hang tough brother. Good stuff is on its way to your life.


----------



## AtomAnt

Kicking ass! So stoked to start recovery in 7 days! 

Brick, you own that fucking chemo! 

Hit back and bis tonight

These pics are from Sunday


----------



## MattG

Hit guns this am..

Seated incline db curls, heavy cheat curls ez bar, seated incline cable curls, hammer/rope low pulley curls, machine curls dropsets...vertical dips, skullcrushers ss with closegrips, overhead ez bar tri extensions, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns. Wheels tomorrow


----------



## MattG

Had a short day at work, so hit up a double duty today.

4am was delts and traps. Rear bb presses (bar behind neck), front bb presses, db side laterals, db front raises...rear bb shrugs (bar behind back), front bb shrugs, db side shrugs

12pm was wheels. Squats, hack squats, lunges (pain in the ass wearing dickie work pants.lol), leg extensions, one leg leg presses, calf raises on leg press(toes in, toes out, toes straight), seated calf raises...then did some forearms and abs at the end


----------



## Sandpig

Fridays usually a day off
Had nothing else to do so I went in and hit medial delts and tri's


----------



## MattG

No work today so i got a well needed power sleep, 12 hours worth, felt great 
This afternoon i did chest and back. Flat bb benches pyramid, decline db presses, heavy db pullovers, pushups with feet elevated on bench...widegrip front chins, widegrip cable pulldowns rear, closegrip underhand pulldowns, deadlifts. Guns tomorrow


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris as planned. St bar curls, reverse grip st bar curls, one arm db preachers, low pulley cable curls...closegrip benches, closegrip cable pressdowns, pressdowns shoulder width grip, one arm reverse grip pressdowns, overhead db extensions...few sets of calves at the end too. Happy 4th bros!


----------



## MattG

Shoulders and traps today. Machine presses ss with machine side laterals, arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses, bb front raises ss with db side laterals, seated reverse flyes...upright rows ss with reverse overhead db laterals, lots of heavy st bar shrugs. Off day tomorrow i think


----------



## kubes

Incline hammer chest to warm up



Smith machine flat presses heavy



Peck deck superset incline presses



Cable crossovers



40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

hit some guns today, early. Went well and i felt good. May move my workouts to mornings before the chemo fatigue really hits me.


----------



## Sandpig

Quads and hams yesterday.


----------



## thebrick

Hit some chest today. Bench, dumbbell presses and flyes. Did it.


----------



## MattG

Day off yesterday...chest and back before work today. Flat db presses, incline flyes, decline db presses...rear chins, seated cable rows widegrip, seated cable rows underhand closegrip


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off today. Not worried because I had 3 in a row. Planning on a back workout tomorrow. May just do that early like I did many years ago. I used to be up early and in the gym deadlifting at 6:00 AM. That'll wake you up!


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs



Seated incline rows



Close grip pull downs



Bent over rows



Lower back extensions



40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Light deads, t-bars, cable rows and narrow grip pull downs today. Knocked those out early today.


----------



## MattG

Hit it twice today.
4am was bis and tris
330pm was wheels...legs are freaken jello right now, hard time walking.lol


----------



## Sandpig

Chest and gastrocs yesterday. First chest workout in quite a while without rotator issues 
Back today


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps after work. Seated db presses, low pulley front raises, db side laterals...reverse overhead db laterals, upright rows, bb shrugs. I know many ppl badmouth using straps, but recently I've been using them for bb shrugs...and let me tell you it makes a big difference. You can use a lot more weight while keeping proper form. My traps actually burn after 4-5 sets using more weight with straps...something that rarely happens without them. My forearm strength is fine with all i do, so i dont feel like I'm cheating myself in any way...my traps are growing much faster than they ever did before, just from implementing straps. If u havent tried it, give it a shot!


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off today and took a good walk in  the sun and worked on my vitamin D

Matt, I'm right there with you on the straps with BB shrugs. I've used them for years and you are right, the weight you use is way up which means much bigger traps. You can really focus on pulling the weight vs. trying to hang on.


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps today. Slow and steady.


----------



## MattG

Destroyed chest and back today. 10 sets flat benches hitting 1rm at set 7 then did 3 at 10 rep weight, 3 sets incline db presses, 3 ss machine flyes with machine decline presses last set drop set...widegrip cable pulldowns front, widegrip pulldowns rear, closegrip pulldowns, reverse closegrip pulldowns, pulldowns with triangle bar all of those 3 sets each, then tbar rows ss with machine rows 3 rounds. Awesome pump from that one :headbang:


----------



## MattG

After yesterdays session i decided i wanted to blast the shit outta my arms today too.

Biceps:
st. bar curls x 2 sets
st. bar curls using arm blaster x 3 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3
machine curls dropsets x 3
alt db curls dropsets x 2

Triceps:
weighted bench dips x 5 sets
cable press downs ss with one arm overhead eb extensions x 3 (last round dropsets)
machine tricep extensions ss with overhead db extensions x 3 (last round dropsets)
closegrips benches x 3 last set dropset

Hope the weekend is treatin you brothers good!


----------



## MattG

Just did shoulders and traps a little bit ago..

Delts:
Rear bb presses x 3 sets
front bb presses x 3
db side lateral raises ss with machine shoulder presses 3 rounds
bb front lateral raises ss with seated reverse flyes 3 rounds

Traps:
upright bb rows x 3
rear bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 4
db side shrugs running down the rack, each weight till failure 3 rounds

Then did 6 sets of forearm wrist curls and 3 sets horizontal leg lifts for abs


----------



## MattG

Wheels today

Lunges x 3 sets
squats x 4
one leg leg presses x 3
leg extensions x 4
hamstring leg curls x 3
calf raises on leg press sled x 8 various foot posistions


----------



## thebrick

hit chest today. It wasn't great, but considering I'm in the 3rd week of chemo, it was DAMN GOOD.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris after work today

Seated incline db curls x 4 sets
closegrip preachers x 4
low pulley cable curls x 3 
machine curls dropsets x 3

Skullcrusher ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
overhead ez bar tri extensions x 4
reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns 4 rounds, last set dropset


----------



## MattG

Chest:
flat db bench presses heavy x 4
flat db flyes ss with same weight db presses x 3 rounds
incline bb presses x 4
dips x 3

Back:
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated closegrip cable rows x 2
seated underhand closegrip rows x 2
seated v bar cable rows x 2 last set dropset
widegrip machine rows x 3 last set dropset


----------



## Phoe2006

Been away from the gym forn a while due to health reasons, but looking forward to getting back at it soon. Glad to see others still killing it. Hope all is well


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you Phoe! 

No training today. Rest day. Tomorrow I have labs and infusion. Planning on training Friday before that shit really kicks in.


----------



## MattG

Recoup day for me today. Yesterday was 9 days straight at the gym and one or two of those days i went twice...so i dont feel too bad about taking a day off. Wife and little one are leaving for the weekend tomorrow morning so gonna spend some extra time with them today. Shoulders tomorrow i think


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today

Delts:
Arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
Trisets of seated side lateral raises, machine shoulder presses, machine lateral side raises x 3 rounds
low pulley front raises ss with standing bent over reverse flyes

Traps:
rear bb shrugs ss with circular db shrugs * 4 rounds
front bb shrugs ss with db side shrugs last sets dropsets
neck machine x 3 sets

* not sure what these are really called, only seen a couple ppl ever do them...basically you move your shoulders from front to back at the same time you are shrugging, so that you make a complete circular motion...i really like how they hit my traps, feel different from any other type of shrug


----------



## thebrick

Hits arms today and actually went decent. I've upped my calories and put on a couple pounds. I think that helps during all this.


----------



## kubes

Hammered chest today

Bench press

Incline press

Db flys

Cable crossovers

40 minutes cardio


----------



## MattG

Just hit arms a little bit ago

Biceps:
st. bar curls x 4 sets last one dropset
seated incline cable curls x 3 last one dropset
hammer curls x 3 last one dropset
machine curls x 2 dropsets rest pause on last weight

Triceps:
closegrip benches x 4 last one dropset
overhead extensions on high pulley using rope attachment x 3 
shoulder width grip cable pressdowns x 2
closegrip cable pressdowns x 4 last one dropset


----------



## kubes

Flat press on the smith machine with pause reps



DB Flys



Peck Deck



incline press



cable crossovers



40 minutes cardio


----------



## MattG

Chest:
flat bb benches x 7 sets
incline db benches x 4
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back: 
rear chins x 3
widegrip cable pulldowns x 3
closegrip cable pulldowns x 2
closegrip underhand pulldowns x 2
v bar pulldowns x 2 last set dropset
deadlifts x 5 sets


----------



## Sandpig

Training has been hit or miss lately due to work and heat.

Arms today. Tri's were ok but got a crazy ass pump in the bi's. Veins were bigger than usual. Loved that look.


----------



## MattG

Just did some wheels...

Standard squats x 4 sets
leg presses x 4
hack squats x 3
hamstring lying leg curls x 4
leg extensions x 4
one leg calf raises holding db x 4
bodyweight calf raises against wall x 3 high rep sets


----------



## MikeRoss

It seems like everyone does chest and arms Mondays at my gym. 

Legs for me


----------



## thebrick

Mike, I think that is true just about everywhere.

And speaking of which I trained chest today. Doctor suggested I do more of a maintenance routine during chemo so thats what I am doing. Energy and strength is just not there for a ball-buster. Still feels good though and helps keep my head screwed on straight.

Let's plan on a good week brothers.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit international chest day today just light worked up to 295 for 3 reps good first workout in 3 weeks. Only did 7 sets of flat bench and 3 sets ok of incline bench. But slow and steadily back to full workouts


----------



## MattG

Arms today...

Biceps:
seated incline db curls x 4 sets
st bar preacher curls x 3
reverse grip st bar preachers ss with low pulley cable curls x 3 rounds
alt db curls running down the rack till failure each weight x 2 rounds

Triceps:
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
closegrip cable pressdowns st bar x 4
one arm reverse grip pressdowns x  3 sets of 10 10, 6 6, 4 4


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. T-bars, hammer rows and pulldowns. Are you sitting down? That's two workouts in a row so far this week.  LOL


----------



## rAJJIN

thebrick said:


> Hit back today. T-bars, hammer rows and pulldowns. Are you sitting down? That's two workouts in a row so far this week.  LOL




Was just thinking about you earlier Brick.
Man I wish we had the T-bar row at my gym. Good work

For me today was chest and some arms after.


----------



## thebrick

rAJ, t-bars have been my staple for years. I had my best growth on back doing nothing but dead lifts, t-bars and pull-downs. Hard and heavy. Worked real good.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip hammer pull downs



Seated hammer strength rows



Bent over rows



Free motion cable pull downs



Lower back ext



40 min cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Awesome shoulder session today

Delts:
seated db shoulder presses heavy x 3 sets
standing db side laterals ss with seated reverse flyes x 3 rounds, last one dropsets of each
machine shoulder presses ss with machine lateral raises x 3 rounds, last one dropsets
reverse overhead db laterals x 3 sets (for both delts and traps)

Traps:
upright rows with ez bar x 4 sets
heavy closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4
db side shrugs running down the rack till failure each weight x 4 rounds
neck machine x 4

Everything warm and burning big time right now, so i know it was a good one


----------



## Phoe2006

Yesterday I did a short arm workout. Thats 2 days in a row since getting out of the hospital. Only had access to a ez-curl bar and a barbell but made the most of it and did about 10 sets for each exercise which was only 4 different ones. Probably taking today off might hit a light back workout deads and pull ups


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Yesterday I did a short arm workout. Thats 2 days in a row since getting out of the hospital. Only had access to a ez-curl bar and a barbell but made the most of it and did about 10 sets for each exercise which was only 4 different ones. Probably taking today off might hit a light back workout deads and pull ups



Shit i didnt even know, must have missed it...what were u in the hospital for bro?


----------



## thebrick

Took the day off today. Covered up with my job + needed a little time off today. Planning on shoulders tomorrow.

Gotta say, I miss heavy balls to the wall training. Dammit.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey guess why I have not been posting?  Cuz my fat outta shape has not trained for a while now. Hey mick member those pics where I had that tear in my back?
It was deep purple and looked like heavy bleeding. 
That shit is just now allowing me to sleep ok.I did that on superbowl sunday.
light chest little shoulders and back. Man That felt nice... been missing normal (for Me lol) life. been a rough spring and early summer getting better. 
Brick are we not about a month overdue on jawing? 
Talk soon... T


----------



## AtomAnt

First update in some time. I'm still at Hopkins, as there were complications after the transplant. I developed a blood clot which forced an emergency procedure. They stapled me up pretty good after that. 

I've been bleeding a lot around incisions, but they expected that. 

Over the next few days I was in a lot of pain and pretty mentally out if it. 

Just as things were improving, bacteria from my stomach contaminated my blood causing an infection. This set us back more time. And made me feel shitty. At this point my wife and I are beside ourselves as we had no expectations like this. She is really taking hard though.

Then this week, week 3 rolls along and I begin to start feeling like the meds are doing their job and blood work and scans are coming back with more encouraging results! 

 So we shall see where this lands us..... 

Thank you everyone! You been such a huge supporters!


----------



## Phoe2006

Glad to hear you're doing better AA


----------



## MattG

Hit up some chest and back after work...

Chest:
incline bb presses x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with same weight db presses x 4 rounds
decline db presses x 3
machine pullovers x 3 last set dropset

Back:
widegrip chins x 4 sets
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated closegrip cable rows x 3
seated underhand closegrip cable rows x 3 last set dropset
bent over db rows, running down the rack till failure each weight x 2 rounds

Tomorrow's friday brothers, weekends almost here now :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

You hang in there Atom. This wasn't going to be easy but you're a tough man and you'll get through one step at a time. Keep fighting and moving forward with patience. Its been a huge amount of stress and worry for you and your wife and family. Keep good people by your side for support. I promise better days are coming and you just keep positive thoughts flowing to feed your body with positive healing power. Keep thinking about that day when you can walk back into the gym with your girl, look at each other and smile.

Very happy you checked in. Much love to you brother.


----------



## thebrick

I hit shoulders and traps today. Lighter weight and hi-reps was the ticket. Bought a Muscle Milk and chugged it down and hit the door feeling good.


----------



## Sandpig

To everyone that's been having health issues,  hope you're all feeling better. 

Good back, traps and rear delt workout yesterday 
Used a new preworkout that actually gave me some good agression without making me jittery.


----------



## MattG

Wheelie bars today

5 min warmup on elliptical max resistance
standard squats x 4 sets
db lunges x 3 
one leg machine leg presses x 4
leg extensions x 3 dropsets last one rest pause
hamstring lying leg curls x 4
calf raises on leg press sled-toes in x 2, out x 2, straight x 4 last set dropset
deadlifts x 4 sets

Had the absolute worst hamstring cramp ever after leg curls today...was unbelievable, was yelling out obscenities and was totally incapacitated from it for at least one minute.lol  i'll get bad calf cramps after traing them really hard sometimes...but im able to walk those off. This hammy cramp completely took over my bodies ability to function


----------



## thebrick

Had good intentions to hit the gym and an hour before I was going to walk out the door, chemo fatigue hit. So, instead of dumbbell curls I was flat on my ass on the couch. I'm going tomorrow no matter what.


----------



## Sandpig

Delts and calves yesterday. Was really hyped as I was looking forward to going toUSA prejudging.

Did a ton of sets since I got there early.


----------



## kubes

Trained arms today with 40 minutes low intensity cardio right after


----------



## MattG

Just smoked some guns

Biceps:
seated incline db curls x 4 last set rest pause
closegrip preachers ez bar x 4 last set dropset
seated incline cable curls x 3 last set rest pause
db 21's x 3

Triceps:
overhead extensions ez bar x 4
machine extensions ss with lying one arm db extensions x 3 rounds last one dropsets
trisets of overhead cable extensions with rope, reverse grip pressdowns, standard pressdowns x 3 rounds last one dropsets


----------



## thebrick

Who sent out the train guns today memo? Because that's what I did too. Could it be great minds think alike?


----------



## MattG

thebrick said:


> Who sent out the train guns today memo? Because that's what I did too. Could it be great minds think alike?



I always do bis/tris on saturdays...plus mid week as well. Like to have my arms nice and pumped for my only night of the week out


----------



## MattG

Shoulders this afternoon

Delts:
rear bb shoulder presses (bar behind neck) x 3 sets
front bb shoulder presses x 3
seated db side laterals ss with seated reverse flyes x 4 rounds last one dropsets
front lateral raises using low pulley x 3 last set dropset

Traps:
power cleans x 3 sets
rear bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 4 last one dropset
neck machine x 3


----------



## kubes

Trained back today with my son

Hammer strength incline pull downs

Hammer strength seated rows

Wide grip pull downs

Close grip rope pulls

lower back ext

40 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Yesterday was 10 days straight lifting for me, so decided my body could use a day to recover today. Feel fine, not even wiped out a little bit. The split I've been on hits every body part every 3-4 days so i dont feel like i'm overtraining. Still, after 10 days i think it's a good idea to give myself more than a 24hr break...think i might hit it twice tomorrow, before then after work


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Shit i didnt even know, must have missed it...what were u in the hospital for bro?


Too make things short I hit a little ruff patch and had heart failure. Because I missed work for 2 weeks I'm now jobless, but got 2 interviews this week and might be heading back to Magnus's part of the world if one of them comes through. One pays more and is as little out of my comfort zone but will lead to bigger and better things.


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Too make things short I hit a little ruff patch and had heart failure. Because I missed work for 2 weeks I'm now jobless, but got 2 interviews this week and might be heading back to Magnus's part of the world if one of them comes through. One pays more and is as little out of my comfort zone but will lead to bigger and better things.



Damn dude, so you ok now then? Fuck i didnt know it was something serious like heart failure...thought maybe a broken bone or car acdident type deal. Man thats some total bullshit that your employer gave you the boot for a health issue out of your control...is it because now you're not allowed to do that kind of work, or because they are assholes?


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Damn dude, so you ok now then? Fuck i didnt know it was something serious like heart failure...thought maybe a broken bone or car acdident type deal. Man thats some total bullshit that your employer gave you the boot for a health issue out of your control...is it because now you're not allowed to do that kind of work, or because they are assholes?



Because I wasn't reliable and didn't let them know anything for over a week there's a little more to it but thats all I feel like getting into right now. I was in a coma for 3 days.


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, hope one of those job interviews pans out for you and most importantly, hope you are feeling better and on the mend.

Hit chest today. Gotta say, it WENT WELL. I must be a tough .ol bastard?


----------



## Phoe2006

I will preach til im blue in the face now that bloods are a must regardless. I was getting them twice a year but I urge the younger guys to get them done after every cycle.


----------



## Sandpig

Phoe, I'm really sorry to hear about your health and job.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Sandpig

Been cranking up intensity a bit more since work has slowed a bit.

Legs on Sunday and they were sore yesterday. Probably still a bit today but I haven't woken up yet.

Arms yesterday 
Tri's are sore.

Most of you know I'm on 280 mgs of Cyp weekly. I've gone back to every day injections. 40 mgs/day

I swear I look better. Less water retention that causes the muscle to look rounder. Maybe it's all in my head. I don't know.


----------



## MattG

Did a double as planned today...morning was chest/back, afternoon was legs

Chest:
flat bb bench presses x 5 sets
incline flyes ss with incline presses x 4 rounds
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back:
widegrip cable pulldowns rear x 3 sets
widegrip cable pulldowns front x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3
closegrip underhand pulldowns ss with machine rows x 3 rounds last one dropset

Wheels:
squats x 4 sets
hacks x 4
leg presses on sled x 3
hamstring lying leg curls x 3
leg extensions x 3 last one dropset
one leg calf raises holding db x 3 dropsets
high rep bodyweight calf raises at angle x 3
seated calf raises x 3


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Damn dude, so you ok now then? Fuck i didnt know it was something serious like heart failure...thought maybe a broken bone or car acdident type deal. Man thats some total bullshit that your employer gave you the boot for a health issue out of your control...is it because now you're not allowed to do that kind of work, or because they are assholes?





thebrick said:


> Phoe, hope one of those job interviews pans out for you and most importantly, hope you are feeling better and on the mend.
> 
> Hit chest today. Gotta say, it WENT WELL. I must be a tough .ol bastard?





Sandpig said:


> Phoe, I'm really sorry to hear about your health and job.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Took the less paying job well kinda lol, all because the manager I know from my last job and he's the one I'd rather work for the pay is within $5/hr and I don't have to go that far away from my family.


----------



## chrisr116

AtomAnt said:


> First update in some time. I'm still at Hopkins, as there were complications after the transplant. I developed a blood clot which forced an emergency procedure. They stapled me up pretty good after that.
> 
> I've been bleeding a lot around incisions, but they expected that.
> 
> Over the next few days I was in a lot of pain and pretty mentally out if it.
> 
> Just as things were improving, bacteria from my stomach contaminated my blood causing an infection. This set us back more time. And made me feel shitty. At this point my wife and I are beside ourselves as we had no expectations like this. She is really taking hard though.
> 
> Then this week, week 3 rolls along and I begin to start feeling like the meds are doing their job and blood work and scans are coming back with more encouraging results!
> 
> So we shall see where this lands us.....
> 
> Thank you everyone! You been such a huge supporters!


Stay strong brother.  Thanks for updating us.


----------



## AtomAnt

chrisr116 said:


> Stay strong brother.  Thanks for updating us.




I made it home!!!!

It has been fucking hell, but finally, I am home!!!!

Now we have a long long road ahead....


----------



## thebrick

Atom!! Home sweet home! Damn, bother, you made my day! You just keep on that good road to full recovery!

Hit some back today. Seems trivial after seeing Atom's post.


----------



## Sandpig

Atom, you are strong. You will prevail.

Yesterday was supposed to be a day off. But I had no work and I was bored.

Then after coming on here and reading that Matt had trained ten days straight, I said fuck it.

23 sets for calves

13 for medial delts. Didn't want to do fronts since I got chest today. Rears, I do with back tmrw.


----------



## MattG

Guns before work this morning

Bis:
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
low pulley cable curls x 3 last one dropsets
machine curl dropsets x 3

Tris:
skullcrushers with ez bar ss with same weight closegrip benches x 4 rounds
st bar cable pressdowns ss with one arm overhead db extensions x 4 last one dropsets
one arm reverse cable pressdowns x 3 dropsets


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back
Dl's got 7 sets
Pull ups 3 sets
Bent over rows 5 sets
Db rows 3 sets


----------



## Sandpig

went in for chest yesterday with a time goal not a specific number of sets.

Spent one hour in there. First five do some ab work while warming up the rotators in between sets.
Then banged out about 55 mins. of chest

crossovers
Inc Barbell
Flat fly
Weighted dip

No idea how many sets each but my chest is definitely sore today.


----------



## MattG

Did shoulders bright and early...well actually it was still pitch black out.lol

Delts:
arnold presses ss with seated db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
standing db side lateral raises x 4 sets last one dropset
front lateral raises ez bar x 4

Traps:
upright rows x 3 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 5 last one dropset
reverse overhead db laterals ss with neck machine curls x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps after lunch and it was the best training I have had on those in quite a while.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back after work today

Chest:
incline bb presses x 4 sets
machine flyes ss with machine presses x 3 rounds last one dropsets
decline db flyes ss with decline db presses x 4 rounds

Back:
rear chins-bar behind neck x 3 sets
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated closegrip underhand cable rows x 3 last one dropset
bent over db rows running down the rack till failure x 2 rounds


----------



## MattG

In honor of national guns day, i did my usual saturday arm session

Bi's:
seated incline db curls x 4 sets last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4 last one dropset
db 21's ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds

Tri's:
closegrip benches x 4 sets last one dropset
bench dips with 125lbs of plates x 3 sets
trisets of overhead cable extensions with rope, reverse grip cable pressdowns, and standard pressdowns x 3 rounds


----------



## AtomAnt

Been home for a few days now. Things are slowly... Very very slowly getting better. Still have massive water retention so they prescribed some lasix. 

My last round of bloodwork showed improvements in overall health and my surgeons are very positive about things. I get bloods drawn twice per week. 

Appetite is still the biggest issue. I really need to choke down food because all of the meds tend to mess with my hunger levels and some make me feel a little uneasy. Over time the meds will be reduced. 

My one side has healed up pretty good but the right side not as much. With some staples removed, I started to leak fluid from my abdomen (normal) and it's a bitch to do anything. 

Once things seal up I'll begin doing some things to increase strength a little. 

Slowly but surely brothers, this recovery is gonna happen!


----------



## MattG

Glad to hear things are going good for the most part AA. I cant even imagine what you've been going thru bro, hang in there, at least you're on the mend now. In a short time you'll be back to normal and killing it in the gym, looking back at all this. It probably seems far away right now, but it'll be here before you know it!

Really struggled to get motivated today. Slept in late due to working 6 days straight with overtime...plus got drunk last night and had a small hangover to deal with.lol. Finally mid afternoon i kicked myself in the ass and trained some legs

5 min warmup on elliptical max resistance max incline
Squats x 4 sets
Lunges x 3
one leg leg presses x 4 last one rest pause
leg extensions x 3
hamstring lying leg curls x 3
calf raises on leg press sled. 2 sets toes in, 2 toes out, 4 toes straight last set dropset


----------



## Sandpig

Went to Jay's old stomping grounds to train on Saturday 
Did delts and calves 
Sunday I went to yet another gym
Quads and hams
Was good to change things up
Arms today and my normal gym


----------



## MattG

Just hit up some shoulders

Delts:
seated db shoulder presses heavy x 4 sets
seated db side lateral raises ss with reverse db flyes x 3 rounds
seated front db raises x 3
machine shoulder presses ss with machine side lateral raises x 3 rounds last one dropsets

Traps:
power cleans x 3 sets
rear widegrip bb shrugs x 3
front shoulder width grip bb shrugs x 4 last one dropset

Wanted to do some neck curls on the machine but 2 ppl were bullshitting and leaning up against it. Just didnt feel like dealing with it so left pissed off instead.lol


----------



## kubes

Killer arm blast today

Skull crushers pause reps

Incline db curls

Tri push downs hammer strength

Reverse curls

Rope pull downs

Db preacher curls 

30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Hit arms before work

Bis:
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3 last one dropset
machine curls dropsets x 2

Tris:
skullcrushers ss with close grip benches x 3 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
st bar cable pressdowns x 3 last one dropset


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs



Seated rows



Close grip rows



Bent over rows



Superset calves between sets



30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest and back dark and early this morning

Chest:
flat bb bench presses x 4 sets
reverse grip benches x 3
trisets of incline db presses, machine flyes, and machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back:
widegrip rear cable pulldowns x 3
widegrip front cable pulldowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3
closegrip underhand pulldowns x 2, second one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Hit the wheels today. First time in too long and I am already feeling it!


----------



## Sandpig

45 mins of chest and 20 mins. of gastrocs.


----------



## kubes

Leg press inside and outside stance with pause reps to fail 



Leg ext



Leg curls



Lunges 



Wall sits



Light squats with pause reps



30 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Shoulders today

Delts:
rear bb shoulder presses x 3 sets
front bb shoulder presses x 3
db side lateral raises x 4, last one dropset
bb front lateral raises ss with overhead reverse db laterals

Traps:
upright rows x 4 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4, last one dropset
db side shrugs running down the rack x 2 rounds
machine neck curls x 3


----------



## Phoe2006

Not much time to train lately. Working 13-15 hours a day since Tuesday. Just got off work and gotta be back up at 5


----------



## MattG

Broke tradition and did arms a day early...wheels tomorrow

Bi's:
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds, last one dropsets
low pulley cable curls ss with seated concentrations x 3 rounds, last one dropsets

Tri's:
vertical dips x 3 sets
closegrip benches ss with overhead cable extensions x 3 rounds
reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns, shoulder width grip x 3 rounds last one dropset
overhead db extensions running down the rack x 2 rounds till failure each weight


----------



## thebrick

I had all day chemo yesterday so I didn't get to train. One "benefit" is they always give me a hefty dose of prednisone in my port before I get the chemo so the next day I am WIRED. So........ I hit some guns today. Went well and had a nice pump going. Came home feeling good and chugged a protein shake. Fuck cancer. :action-smiley-055:


----------



## Sandpig

MattG said:


> Broke tradition and did arms a day



I think you train arms as much as I train calves and delts.  Which incidentally is what I'm training today.


----------



## MattG

Sandpig said:


> I think you train arms as much as I train calves and delts.  Which incidentally is what I'm training today.



Yeah i always do arms twice a week. Once midweek and always on a weekend so theyre pumped for when i go out.lol. everything else gets hit about every 4 days, i try not to go any longer than that between body parts...sometimes i slack on legs and go 5-6 days between training days...did legs as planned after work today

Standard squats x 5 sets
hacks x 4 sets
leg press with feet high to hit hams x 3
leg extensions x 4, last one dropset
calf raises on leg press sled x 5
seated calf raises x 3
forearm wrist curls with pvc pipe and rope, 25lbs x 3 sets


----------



## kubes

Incline bench

Wide grip hammer strength press

Db flys

Superset peck deck into incline machine press

Cable crossovers

30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest and back after work today

Chest:
incline bb bench presses x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with flat db presses x 3 rounds
decline db presses ss with machine pullovers x 3 rounds

Back:
rear widegrip pullups (bar behind neck) x 3 sets
closegrip tbar rows x 4 
widegrip front cable pulldowns ss with closegrip machine rows x 2 rounds
closegrip underhand pulldowns ss with widegrip machine rows x 2 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Chest today. Flat bench, dumbbell presses and flies. I felt better and it cleared my head which is a huge benefit for me.

Keep it rolling brothers. Next up tomorrow... back.


----------



## Phoe2006

Gonna try and get chest and light shoulders if we get off this job early enough tonight been working 12+ hours a day


----------



## MattG

Bi's:
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls ss with alt db curls x 3 rounds
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset

Tri's:
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
st bar cable pressdowns ss with lying extensions x 2 rounds
rope cable pressdowns ss with overhead db extensions x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Back was so so. Feeling tired today. Did it anyway.


----------



## MattG

Shoulders early this morning

Delts:
arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
db side lateral raises ss with seated db reverse flyes x 3 rounds
low pulley front raises ss with machine presses x 3 rounds

Traps:
power cleans x 3 sets
rear bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 3, last one dropset
neck machine curls x 3


----------



## kubes

Leg day



Squats with pause reps



Leg press



Leg ext



Leg curls



Lunges



30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Was planning on hittin wheels today, but really felt like doin chest and back instead. Gonna do legs tomorrow...

Chest:
flat bb bench press x 7 sets working up close to 1RM
incline db presses x 3
machine flyes ss with machine decline flyes x 3 rounds

Back:
seated widegrip cable rows x 3 sets
seated closegrip cable rows x 3
seated underhand closegrip cable rows x 3 last one dropset
one arm db rows x 2 dropsets


----------



## MattG

Just finished up legs

5 min warmup on elliptical max resistance
lunges x 4 sets
squats x 4
one leg leg presses x 3
leg extensions x 4 sets, last one dropset
hamstring lying leg curls x 4
calf raises on leg press sled x 6
seated calf raises x 3


----------



## kubes

Incline hammer press

Wide grip press

Db flys

Peckdeck superset incline press

Cable crossovers

30 minutes low intensity cardio


----------



## MattG

National gun day

Bi's
seated incline db curls x 4 dropsets
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
machine curls x 3 dropsets

Tris
closegrip benches x 4 sets
weighted bench dips x 4
reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard grip pressdowns x 4 rounds, last one dropsets


----------



## Phoe2006

Not gonna lie its been a while have a lot of stress going on in my life plus working 60 hours a week. Fighting with the wife daily so would rather drink than deal with her shit. But trying to get back on the routine soon.


----------



## thebrick

Hang in there Phoe. Take it out on the weights when you can Thinking about you.


----------



## kubes

Hang in there phoe. Like brick said take it out on the iron


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Not gonna lie its been a while have a lot of stress going on in my life plus working 60 hours a week. Fighting with the wife daily so would rather drink than deal with her shit. But trying to get back on the routine soon.



Same thing happened to me after our daughter was born...which is our first and only. It can be a stressful situation when you have a crying baby to handle, especially when you lose sleep over it. Idk if thats what's going on with you-just know you have a little one at home...and me and my wife had some problems when we went through it too, almost divorced even. Not to sound like a broken record, but use the gym to get rid of your stress bro, not booze. You know as well as i do what the iron can do for you...i know easier said than done, but get your ass back in there! You'll be happy you did bro i guarantee it :headbang:


----------



## MattG

7 days straight for me now, might take tomorrow off depending on how i feel after work tomorrow...did some shoulders today

Delts
seated db shoulder presses on 90 degree bench for strict form x 4 sets
seated lateral side db raises ss with seated reverse flyes x 3 rounds
front bb raises ss with reverse overhead db laterals x 4 rounds

Traps
upright rows x 4 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4 last one dropset
db side shrugs running down the rack x 3 rounds
machine neck curls x 3


----------



## thebrick

Hit some arms today and after a couple days off it felt great.


----------



## MattG

Kept things rollin with chest and back today

Chest
incline flyes ss with incline db presses x 4 rounds
flat db presses x 4
db pullovers x 4

Back
widegrip rear cable pulldowns x 3 sets
widegrip front pulldowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3
closegrip underhand pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## kubes

Incline pressed heavy 

Decline press

Db flys

Peck deck superset incline machine press

Cable crossovers

30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## Phoe2006

Heading to hit chest


----------



## thebrick

Very good to hear that Phoe! Tear it up and you'll come out of there feeling better.

Happened to me today too. I had a great chest workout this afternoon and walked out with a more positive mindset. Gotta love that effect during stressful times.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Very good to hear that Phoe! Tear it up and you'll come out of there feeling better.
> 
> Happened to me today too. I had a great chest workout this afternoon and walked out with a more positive mindset. Gotta love that effect during stressful times.




Felt great brother but weak as hell


----------



## MattG

Arms after work today

Bis
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
alt db curls x 3, last one ran down the rack till failure each weight
db 21's x 3

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
lying db extensions x 4
cable pressdowns with rope x 4


----------



## thebrick

Phoe, muscle memory. Keep at it.

Trained back yesterday. My lower spine "lesion issue" won't let me dead lift heavy anymore. Went up to 275 and it was very uncomfortable. Moved on to t-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows and pull-downs. Fuck cancer anyway.


----------



## MattG

Just hit up some wheels

Standard bb squats x 6 sets working up to 2rm
leg presses on sled x 4 sets
leg extensions x 4 sets, last one dropset
lying hamstring leg curls x 4
calf raises on leg press sled-2 toes in, 2 toes out, 4 straight

Then did reverse grip forearm db curls ss with underhand grip forearm curls x 3 rounds


----------



## Sandpig

Calves, chest and delts yesterday

Been doing more volume lately. Set wise and frequency. Also using a shorter ROM on some exercises. Why? Well just cause I've tried everything else over the last thirty years. so I said why the hell not.


----------



## kubes

Squats



Leg press inside and outside stance



Leg extensions



Leg curls



Wall sits



Lunges across the gym and up the stairs



20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Shoulders in the morning today

Delts
rear bb military presses x 3 sets
front bb military presses x 3
db side lateral raises x 3, last one ran down the rack
db front raises x 3

Traps
power cleans x 3 sets
rear widegrip bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 3, last one dropset


----------



## Phoe2006

Back and deadlifts today had to hurry through it cuz I was supposed to work but rain killed yet another day of work.


----------



## kubes

Did an arm blast today

Dips

Standing db curls

Cable push downs

Incline db curls

Seated hammer strength preacher curls

Hammer strength tricep extensions

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## Sandpig

Back, traps and rear delts yesterday.

Lats are sore today.


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulders and traps yesterday and it was a good one. My daughter is in town for a visit but she and my wife went out for manicures so it was my perfect window to hit the gym.

Let's have a great Friday brothers.


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Trained shoulders and traps yesterday and it was a good one. My daughter is in town for a visit but she and my wife went out for manicures so it was my perfect window to hit the gym.
> 
> Let's have a great Friday brothers.




I really like doing shoulders and traps together. Enjoy the time with your daughter!


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

Chest
incline bb bench presses x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with flat db presses x 4 rounds
decline.db presses x 3

Back
widegrip chins x 4 sets
bent over rows standing on bench for full extension x 4, last one dropset
closegrip vbar rows x 4, last one dropset

Tossing around the idea of changing my split up soon. Been doing a 4 day split of chest/back, bis/tris, delts/traps, and legs...a few months ago i was on a 3 day split of chest/back/delts, bis/tris/traps, and legs. Think I'll go with back/bis, chest/tris, delts/calves, traps/quads/hams. Always a good thing to switch it up plus i'm getting bored with the same old thing week in and week out


----------



## kubes

Reverse incline pull downs



Hammer strength rows



Wide grip pull downs



Bent over rows



30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Arms today. Probably gonna take tomorrow off, or monday maybe...been at the gym for 13 days straight now. Dont feel like i need a day off but probably should take one to recoup some

Bis
seated incline db curls x 1 warmup then 3 dropsets
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
low pulley cable curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds

Tris
vertical dips x 3 sets
machine extensions x 3
trisets of reverse grip cable pressdowns, regular pressdowns, overhead cable extensions with rope x 3 rounds


----------



## kubes

MattG said:


> Arms today. Probably gonna take tomorrow off, or monday maybe...been at the gym for 13 days straight now. Dont feel like i need a day off but probably should take one to recoup some
> 
> 
> 
> Bis
> 
> seated incline db curls x 1 warmup then 3 dropsets
> 
> closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
> 
> low pulley cable curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds
> 
> 
> 
> Tris
> 
> vertical dips x 3 sets
> 
> machine extensions x 3
> 
> trisets of reverse grip cable pressdowns, regular pressdowns, overhead cable extensions with rope x 3 rounds




A day off will refresh you brother and your body will thank you


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off then today started my new split...

Delts
seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
seated side db laterals ss with seated reverse flyes x 3 rounds
trisets of low pulley front lateral raises, machine side laterals, machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds

Calves
calf raises on leg press sled x 5 sets
seated calf raises x 5

Also did 3 sets of machine neck curls at the end


----------



## Phoe2006

Been working 10-12+ a day 7 days a week on nights so haven't had much time for the gym, but getting great hours and still at home in bed every night so no complaints here. Arms tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpig

Arms, calves and because I had time, some medial delts
Almost back up to 200 lbs. I have have no idea how or why


----------



## MattG

Legs and traps early this morning

5 min warmup on elliptical max resistance
standard squats x 4 sets
hacks x 4
one leg leg presses x 4
leg extensions x 4, last one dropset

Traps
power cleans x 3 sets
rear bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 3

Wanted to get a few more sets in, but i hit snooze too many damn times which only left me an hour to lift before work. Gotta get better about that shit.lol Not much fun getting up at 4am or earlier though


----------



## thebrick

Kids went back home after a good visit. Hit the gym for back today. Felt great. T-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows and pull-downs. 

Back to business.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs

Seated rows

Bent over rows

Close grip pull downs

35 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Back
seated widegrip cable rows x 3 sets
seated underhand closegrip cable rows x 3
seated triangle bar cable rows x 3, last one dropset
bent over db rows x 3

Bis
st bar curls x 3 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
machine curls x 2 dropsets


----------



## thebrick

Shoulder and traps today. Went heavy (for me) and had a good pump and burn. Tomorrow I'm out for chemo and tests.


----------



## MattG

Chest
flat bb bench presses x 5 sets
incline db presses x 3
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 3 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with lying db extensions x 3 rounds
st bar cable pressdowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Back in the gym today on my post-chemo day prednisone buzz. Hit arms and it was GOOD. Didn't want to stop.

You guys have a great Friday!


----------



## MattG

Delts and calves after work today. Liking my new split. I actually have mild soreness in my muscles that i wasnt getting before, so obviously changing things up is already making a difference. I have decided, however, to keep my "guns" day in the rotation every saturday which is bis + tris. After that, I'll pick up where i left off in the new rotation

Delts
arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
db side lateral raises x 4 sets
bb front raises ss with standing bent over reverse flyes x 3 rounds

Calves
8 sets on leg press sled-2 toes in, 2 toes out, 4 toes straight
seated calf raises x 3

Also did 3 sets machine neck curls and 3 sets forearm wrist curls with pvc pipe/rope/plates


----------



## MattG

Arms today...

Bis
seated incline db curls-1 warmup then 4 dropsets
ez bar preachers (closegrip) x 3, last one dropset
low pulley cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db 15's (same as 21's just heavier weight) x 3

Tris
closegrip benches x 4 sets
vertical dips x 3
overhead cable extensions with rope ss with rope/cable pressdowns x 4 rounds


----------



## kubes

Incline presses

Wide grip press

Db flys with pause reps at the bottom of the contraction and a good squeeze at the top twisting the wrist in but not letting the Dbs touch

Peck deck superset incline machine press

Cable crossovers

30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## Sandpig

Trained legs with a friend yesterday. We kicked each others ass.

He's not used to my volume but he's much stronger than I am.

So I tried my damnedest to stay close to him weight wise. haven't gone that heavy in a long time. Set a PR on hacks - 4 plates for 6 reps

Had trouble driving home and even walking during the day.

Thought I'd be crippled today but it's really not that bad.


----------



## MattG

Upper legs and traps today

Squats x 5 sets
lying hamstring leg curls x 5
leg presses on sled x 5
leg extensions x 5, last one dropset

Traps
upright rows x 4 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4
db side shrugs x 3, last one ran down the rack


----------



## MattG

Back
widegrip cable pulldowns rear x 3 sets
widegrip front pulldowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset
tbar rows x 3

Bis
st bar curls x 3 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db curls running down the rack x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest yesterday with my training partner and it was a good one. Today I trained back solo. Walked in there pissed about my job and burned it off. I took it out on the weights.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs

Seated rows

Bent over rows

Close grip pulls

Lower back ext

30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline db flyes ss with incline db presses x 4 rounds
flat db bench presses x 4 sets
machine pullovers x 3

Tris
skullcrushers ss with close grip benches x 3 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with lying db extensions x 3 rounds
reverse grip st bar cable pressdowns ss with standard st bar pressdowns x 3 rounds


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back yesterday and killed it


----------



## SN2_Prism

*Best steriods for mass*

Hey guys, doing my first cycle and wondering what would be the most efficient bulking steroid (something to start on) I'm 75kg and 6 foot 3, have been training for about 2 years.


----------



## Phoe2006

SN2_Prism said:


> Hey guys, doing my first cycle and wondering what would be the most efficient bulking steroid (something to start on) I'm 75kg and 6 foot 3, have been training for about 2 years.




I'm confused in your original introduction post you stated you were 8'2" now you're 6'3"? Plus this is the wrong thread to post this in, but anyways most of us started on or around 500-750 msg of test per week would be a good start after you have your diet and workout regiment in check.


----------



## MattG

Delts
bb military presses-rear x 3 sets
bb military presses-front x 3
seated db side lateral raises ss with seated reverse flyes x 3 rounds
seated db front raises ss with machine presses x 3 rounds

Calves
calf raises on leg press sled-2 toes in, 2 toes out, 3 toes straight
standing calf raises x 4


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit arms today great workout eventhough it was short. I hate having to rush workouts


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength press



Incline machine press



Free motion flys



Cable crossovers



30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Legs
bb squats x 5 sets
lying hamstring leg curls x 3
one-leg leg presses x 3
leg extensions x 4
hack squats x 3

Traps
power cleans x 3 sets
rear bb shrugs x 3
front bb shrugs x 4, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4
cable curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds
machine curls x 3 dropsets

Tris
closegrip benches x 4 sets
weighted bench dips x 3
reverse grip st bar cable pressdowns ss with normal pressdowns x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Trained arms today. Felt good. My mom passed away Wed evening and its been a rough few days, but the iron was my friend......     again.

Phoe, good to see you training again.


----------



## MattG

thebrick said:


> Trained arms today. Felt good. My mom passed away Wed evening and its been a rough few days, but the iron was my friend......     again.
> 
> Phoe, good to see you training again.



Christ bro, i am truly sorry 
I'm gonna be a wreck when my folks go, cant even imagine...take care buddy


----------



## MattG

Rest day for me today...took the little one and wife to a wildlife preserve/petting zoo deal for family day. Good time, had lots of animals you'd see at the zoo plus got to take a family pic holding a baby kangaroo . I love those things, would love to have one as a pet.lol. Anyways, nice to spend some qt with the family for a change...business as usual tomorrow. Think its delts and calves day. Hope the holiday weekend's treating y'all brothers good!


----------



## thebrick

Trained legs yesterday. I'm behind on those so its time to get back on it.

Chris, that sounds great. Those times recharge our lives and gives us the things that make life rich.

You all have a great holiday weekend and have some barbecue and a beer. I did.


----------



## MattG

Well i was wrong, it was back and bi's today not delts and calves. This thread helps me keep shit in order since i dont keep a log. Forget where i'm at lifting 6 days a week...just to back a page and i know what all i did and when.

Back
rear pullups (bar behind neck) x 3 sets
widegrip cable rows x 3
closegrip underhand cable rows x 4, last one dropset
bb bent over rows ss with machine rows x 3

Bis
st bar curls x 4, last one dropset
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db 21's x 3


----------



## MattG

Chest
flat bb bench presses x 7 sets working up to 1rm
incline bb bench presses x 4
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
overhead cable extensions with rope attachment ss with cable rope pressdowns x 3 rounds
overhead db extensions ss with db kickbacks x 4 rounds

Was having a great father/son workout until something shitty happened. I got to the gym 45mins before he did so was about to leave and he was still doing some db flyes. He's had an issue with a swollen elbow, tennis elbow maybe? But he refuses to give up, wont just let it heal...so he has me hand him the 75's and busts out 8 reps. I say "you wanna try the 85's?" He's like "yeah, lets do it". I tell him i was just kidding, better not push it...but now he wants to go heavy.lol. I said "idk dad, thats a serious weight jump" to which he replied "I'm a pretty serious old man!" Keep in mind he is 67 years old, so thats quite a bit of weight for somebody his age. He gets 3 good reps with the 85's and i say "come on one more!" Then a nasty pop comes from his elbow and he drops the db's on his chest on the 4th rep. He got up and it popped back into place, but within minutes a big fucking tumor appeared hanging off his elbow   I felt like shit, i was joking around about going to the 85's but he wanted to prove himself to me...he refuses to get "old", but this was kind of an eye opener for him-that he's damn near 70 and his body wont let him do what he wants to do. Idk, just feel sorry for him and thought i'd share it i guess. I know it's gonna bother me when i get to that age where there's nothing you can do about it, father time gets us all...


----------



## kubes

Wide grip hammer pull downs



Seated rows



Free motion pulls



Bent over rows



Close grip pulls



Lower back ext



20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Delts
seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
db side lateral raises x 4
bb front raises ss with machine presses x 4 rounds

Calves
8 sets calf raises on leg press sled, various toe posistions

Also did a few sets of neck curls at the end


----------



## thebrick

Back today: t-bars, dumbbell rows, hammer rows, cables rows, pull-downs


----------



## Phoe2006

Killed chest today was hurried a little bit like usual but still had a decent chest/calves workout


----------



## MattG

Legs and traps before work this am. Pissed i hit snooze too many times...only got a 50min session in, compared to my usual 60-80 min workout. So had to cut a few things out

standard bb squats x 5 sets
leg presses on sled x 5
lying hamstring leg curls x 4
leg extensions x 4

upright rows x 4 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Back
widegrip cable pulldowns x 3 sets
closegrip cable pulldowns x 3
underhand closegrip pulldowns x 3
t bar rows x 3

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip preachers x 4, last one dropset
cable curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds
machine curls x 3 dropsets


----------



## Phoe2006

Back for me today as well matt


----------



## Magnus82

thebrick said:


> Trained arms today. Felt good. My mom passed away Wed evening and its been a rough few days, but the iron was my friend......     again.
> 
> Phoe, good to see you training again.



Just saw this brother, I'm so sorry.  You and your family are always in my prayers


----------



## MattG

Pic of pop's.battle injury from the other day...doc says torn tricep. X rays taken, not confirmed yet. Looks painful!


----------



## thebrick

Matt, he looks like a tough man. What happened?

Had a GREAT shoulder workout today. Trying to ramp it up. Training partner was pushing me and I was dishing it right back.

Good to see everyone stopping in!


----------



## Phoe2006

Ouch


----------



## MattG

thebrick said:


> Matt, he looks like a tough man. What happened?
> 
> Had a GREAT shoulder workout today. Trying to ramp it up. Training partner was pushing me and I was dishing it right back.
> 
> Good to see everyone stopping in!



Post 4870 has the story behing the pic...


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline db presses x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with flat db benches x 4 rounds
db pullovers x 3

Tris
closegrip benches x 4 sets
st bar cable pressdowns x 4, last one dropset
lying db extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds


----------



## squatster

Wow over 4800 posts and this is the first time I have ever seen this post
Lot of stuff here


----------



## Phoe2006

Welcome squatster. 

No gym for me today got some nfl tickets for tomorrow on top of working 10-12 hours a day 7 days a week. So usually I take the weekends off to spend extra time with the family.


----------



## thebrick

MattG said:


> Chest
> Was having a great father/son workout until something shitty happened. I got to the gym 45mins before he did so was about to leave and he was still doing some db flyes. He's had an issue with a swollen elbow, tennis elbow maybe? But he refuses to give up, wont just let it heal...so he has me hand him the 75's and busts out 8 reps. I say "you wanna try the 85's?" He's like "yeah, lets do it". I tell him i was just kidding, better not push it...but now he wants to go heavy.lol. I said "idk dad, thats a serious weight jump" to which he replied "I'm a pretty serious old man!" Keep in mind he is 67 years old, so thats quite a bit of weight for somebody his age. He gets 3 good reps with the 85's and i say "come on one more!" Then a nasty pop comes from his elbow and he drops the db's on his chest on the 4th rep. He got up and it popped back into place, but within minutes a big fucking tumor appeared hanging off his elbow   I felt like shit, i was joking around about going to the 85's but he wanted to prove himself to me...he refuses to get "old", but this was kind of an eye opener for him-that he's damn near 70 and his body wont let him do what he wants to do. Idk, just feel sorry for him and thought i'd share it i guess. I know it's gonna bother me when i get to that age where there's nothing you can do about it, father time gets us all...



Matt, sorry I missed this. Don't feel bad about it. It was an honest accident and you guys were caught up in the energy of a good workout. I do that too. He will be fine but injuries do suck. He looks great for his age BTW. Refusing to get old is a good thing in my book. 90% in your head. We all get old whether we are in the gym or not. Might as well do it with some muscle and style! People like that keep me going! Don't feel sorry for him in that way, be proud the man is still hitting the iron. How rare is that for someone his age? You are a lucky man you can train with your dad. That is great.

Had a great arm workout yesterday. Nice and intense. Planning on the wheels today.

Squatster, good to see you here brother! Drop in anytime. We just hang out and shot the sh*t about our workouts and life in general.


----------



## MattG

Delts
seated arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
seated db side lateral raises ss with reverse db flyes x 4
seated db front raises ss with machine shoulder presses x 3

Calves
one leg calf raises holding db x 3 sets
seated calf raises x 3
standing calf raises x 4

Also did 6 sets forearm db wrist curls-3 overhand 3 underhand
plus 3 sets neck machine curls


----------



## thebrick

Had a great chest workout yesterday. Went up in weight on my dumbbell presses to a zone I have not done in a while. Good stuff for my head.

Gonna try for some back if my job allows today.

You meatheads have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and calves yesterday. Off to today wife's home so is my daughter


----------



## MattG

Legs and trap this morning
squats, one-leg leg presses, leg extensions, lying leg curls
rear bb shrugs, front bb shrugs, db side shrugs


----------



## MattG

Back-seated widegrip cable rows, closegrip cable rows, closegrip underhand cable rows, db rows

Bis-st bar curls, reverse grip st bar curls, seated incline cable curls, machine curl dropsets


----------



## MattG

Chest-flat bb bench presses, machine flyes, machine decline presses
Tris-skullcrusher ss with closegrip benches, reverse grip skullcrushers, reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back yesterday pretty hard today I have food poisoning so I haven't eaten or even thought about training. Hopefully it's gone by tomorrow.


----------



## Phoe2006

Phoe2006 said:


> Hit back yesterday pretty hard today I have food poisoning so I haven't eaten or even thought about training. Hopefully it's gone by tomorrow.




Now I've shit 17 times today alone can't eat anything without having to shit. Man this sucks


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> Now I've shit 17 times today alone can't eat anything without having to shit. Man this sucks



Damn, you got any antibiotics on hand? A couple doses of Cipro works wonders for intestinal crap.

Long day in chemo yesterday. Now I'm wired on the decadron they give me. Planning on shoulders and traps later.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Damn, you got any antibiotics on hand? A couple doses of Cipro works wonders for intestinal crap.
> 
> Long day in chemo yesterday. Now I'm wired on the decadron they give me. Planning on shoulders and traps later.




No antibiotics is cipro otc?


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> No antibiotics is cipro otc?



No, you would need a script. Might be worth a trip to the quick clinic, rather than suffer. I have used it in the past and t hey gave to to me for food poisoning. That's how I know about it. I've also had to use it in Mexico but its OTC there.


----------



## Magnus82

Phoe2006 said:


> No antibiotics is cipro otc?



You can get it at a fish store as well,  no script and same stuff


----------



## MattG

^ yeah you gave me the website for that a long time ago...i still need to order some just to have on hand. One of those things you forget about until you actually need some...

Rest day for me today, just had too much shit to do after work, finally home. Time to eat then bed early for work once again early tomorrow. My long time bro is getting married tomorrow, so gonna go blast some arms beforehand so i'm pumped for the reception


----------



## thebrick

The dose they gave me was 500 mg 2x day. Gets it fast.


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength incline pulls



Seated rows



Wide grip pull downs



Bent over rows



Lower back ext



20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip preachers x 4, last one dropset
low pulley cable curls ss with hammer curls x 4 rounds

Tris
overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
lying db extensions x 3 sets
overhead rope/high pulley extensions ss with rope pressdowns x 4 rounds

Think i'm switching back to my old routine. Been on the new split for a while and it did me good mentally, but physically i dont look as good as before and i dont think anything else is causing it. Only one way to find out...


----------



## kubes

Incline press



Wide grip ISO chest press



Peck deck super setting incline machine press



Cable crossovers



20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Had a rough weekend after chemo. For some reason hit me hard this time. Feeling better and planning on training chest today.

Lets start this week off right brothers.


----------



## MattG

Delts
seated rear military presses x 3 sets
seated front military presses x 3
standing db side lateral raises x 4
alt db front raises ss with seated reverse flyes x 3 rounds

Traps
upright rows x 4 sets ss with neck machine curls
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4, last one dropset
db side shrugs x 3


----------



## Phoe2006

Arms today killed en pretty good too. Just getting off work and fuck I'm tired


----------



## thebrick

At least you got some training in Phoe. Nice.

I trained chest yesterday. Went pretty well. Went up highest I've gone on my flat dumbbell presses in a long time. Followed that with some drop sets. Going to see if I can keep the momentum going today with back.


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Incline db curls

Seated tri push downs

Ez bar reverse curls

Rope pull downs

Hammer curls

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline bb benches x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with flat db benches x 4 rounds
machine pullovers x 3

Back
rear widegrip cable pulldowns x 3
front widegrip pulldowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3
underhand closegrip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## kubes

Wide grip hammer strength pull downs

Seated rows

Cable pull downs

Close grip rows

Lower back extensions

Calf raises

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## turbobusa

Good morning!. Hey Brick told you I was going to be coming by here more 
as I am getting the the old body fired back up. Brick you would have been proud of my son and the way he conducted himself saying bye to his ma friday.
Ok today is upper body. Not sure how much of what as anything is a start back in the right direction. . Have to get my grand daughter off to "big girl" school then on to train.. Everyone have a great day and don't waste any time. Say good morning and mean it to a stranger out in the world.
A little goes a long way... thx    T


----------



## thebrick

T! Very glad to see you again! 

Hit back yesterday. Did some heavy rack reads for the first time since chemo started. That lesion on L4 was giving me pain early on in the chemo, but it has felt better so I went for it. Loved every fucking second of it. Left the gym on top of the world.

You guys have a great hump day!


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and calves today


----------



## turbobusa

Well just back from chest ssetted with light back. I'm weak as a kitten .
Just incline smiths ssetted with pulldowns. Felt good to do SOMETHING.
Be in there tomorrow again. Brick got your PM thanks you are the Godfather.. Phoe got your pm also. Thanks bud . Coming out of some fairly dark times as of late. see you guys here tomorrow.  Thx   T


----------



## MattG

Bis
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3
db 21's x 3

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
closegrip st bar cable pressdowns x 2
widegrip cable pressdowns x 2
one arm reverse grip pressdowns x 3

Legs tomorrow


----------



## MattG

Legs as planned this morning

Squats x 6 sets
leg press sled x 6
leg extensions x 5
lying leg curls x 4
calf raises on leg press sled 2 sets toes in, 2 out, 4 straight


----------



## turbobusa

Almost got to train today. T


----------



## thebrick

T - REALLY good to see you here.

Got a doc's appt this AM and hoping to train shoulders later today.

Its Friday brothers. Its all good.


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength incline press

Machine press

Free motion fitness flys

Cable crossovers

20 minutes cardio and done


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit back yesterday before work.


----------



## MattG

Delts
seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
seated db side lateral raises ss with standing bent over reverse flyes x 4 rounds
bb front raises ss with machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds

Traps 
rear bb shrugs x 4 sets
front bb shrugs x 5, last one dropset
neck machine curls x 4


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders yesterday. Overhead Smith Machine presses, drop-set dumbbell flies, drop-set x-pulls on the cable cross-over then moved on to shrugs in the power rack. Finished off with a single drop set and holding the weight at the top for a count of two. it was an intense hour with a nice sweat going.

You guys have any weekend plans? None here except hit the wheels at some point and have a dinner out with the Mrs.


----------



## MattG

Chest
flat bb bench presses x 5 sets
incline db presses x 4
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back
chins x 3 sets
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
closegrip cable rows x 3
closegrip underhand cable rows x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
low pulley cable curls ss with hammer curls x 4 rounds

Tris
lying db extensions x 3 sets
machine extensions x 3
rope cable pressdowns ss with one arm overhead db extensions x 3 rounds
bench dips x 3

Pulled something in my wrist around 5 days ago, while doing fairly heavy skullcrushers. Hurts to do lots of things and not getting any better. Idt anything serious, but has been effecting my workouts. Gonna take tomorrow off i think, then will do legs. Hopefully a few days off of upper body will let it heal.


----------



## thebrick

hit the wheels today. Squats, leg presses, stiff leg deads. Walking down the stairs was a bitch when i left.


----------



## kubes

Got into the gym late today but made it





Decline hammer strength press



Wide grip press



Peck deck superset incline press



Cable crossovers 



30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Incline db curls

Tri push downs

Ez bar reverse curls

Rope push downs

Hammer curls

20 minutes cardio and done


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Felt great!

Sometimes.... this is true


----------



## MattG

Hit legs yesterday, the usual...squats, extensions, leg curls, leg press, calf raises. Wrist feeling a little better but still a nuisance. Couldnt do a few things today. For example tried light upright rows, just 95 lbs, and halfway thru the first rep it hurt so bad i almost dropped the damn bar. Just had to be careful and not go heavy on certain things. Only certain angles i bend it bother me. No loss of forearm strength, still did 225lb shrugs. Hope this shit gets better soon.

Delts
arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
db side lateral raises x 4 sets
seated reverse flyes ss with bb front raises x 4 rounds

Traps
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 6 sets
db side shrugs x 4
neck machine curls x 4 ss with seated calf raises


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and bi's today much needed since all the stress as of late


----------



## kubes

Lat pull downs


Hammer strength wide grip rows

Free motion cable pull downs

Close grip rows

Lower back extensions

Calf raises

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline bb presses x 4 sets
flat flyes ss with flat db benches x 4 rounds
machine pullovers x 3

Back
widegrip rear cable pulldowns x 3
widegrip front pulldowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3 
underhand closegrip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## kubes

Leg press with pause reps

Leg ext 

Leg curls

Lunges

20 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Bis
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 4
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db 21's x 3

Tris
closegrip benches x 4 sets
reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 4 rounds
overhead db extensions x 4


----------



## kubes

Flat bench

Hammer strength incline press

Free motion fitness flys

Cable crossovers

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done.

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## MattG

Was reading an article where Sergio Oliva said sometimes all he did on leg day was 15 sets of squats...so decided to try something along those lines for the hell of it. Did over 10 sets of squats (lost track, prob did 12-13) working slowly up to 3rm, then 2 light high rep sets to finish them off. Then did 5 sets leg extensions, 6 sets calf raises on leg press sled, and 4 sets seated calf raises. Legs feel blasted right now. Not a bad change up.


----------



## MattG

Delts
rear bb shoulder presses x 3 sets
front bb shoulder presses x 3 
seated db side laterals ss with low pulley front raises x 4 rounds
standing reverse flyes ss with machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds

Traps
rear bb shrugs x 4 sets
front bb shrugs x 5, last one dropset
neck machine curls x 3


----------



## MattG

Chest
flat bb bench presses x 7 sets
incline db presses x 4
decline flyes ss with decline db presses x 3 rounds

Back
seated closegrip cable rows x 3 sets
underhand closegrip cable rows x 3
widegrip cable rows x 3, last one dropset
tbar rows x 3


----------



## MattG

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4, last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
low pulley curls ss with hammer curls x 4 rounds

Tris
lying db extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
weighted bench dips x 4 sets
st bar cable pressdowns x 4, last one dropset


----------



## Phoe2006

Sorry brothers that just pissed me the fuck off anyways chest today


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Incline db curls

Behind the neck tri push ups

Preacher curls

Weighted dips

Hammer curls

20 minutes lie intensity cardio and done


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs

Seated rows

Calf raises

Bent over rows

Reverse peck deck

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## Phoe2006

Turbo this back workouts for you brother. Already over 2 hours


----------



## MattG

Hit up legs yesterday, today was delts and traps

Seated db shoulder presses at 90 degrees x 4 sets
standing db side lateral raises x 4
seated db front raises ss with reverse flyes x 4 rounds
ez bar closegrip shrugs x 6, last one dropset
db side shrugs x 3
neck machine curls x 3


----------



## thebrick

***


----------



## thebrick

***


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps today. Turbo has been on my mind a lot today. I am sure missing him and he will be missed here so much. Sometimes life is just fucking not fair.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Hit shoulders and traps today. Turbo has been on my mind a lot today. I am sure missing him and he will be missed here. Sometimes life is just fucking not fair.







thebrick said:


> ***







thebrick said:


> Hit shoulders and traps today. Turbo has been on my mind a lot today. I am sure missing him and he will be missed here so much. Sometimes life is just fucking not fair.




Yo you post this 3 times lol

We all miss him brother


----------



## thebrick

Thanks Phoe. I'm sharp today  lol


----------



## kubes

Leg presses

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Smith machine squats

Lunges

20 minutes cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline bb bench presses x 4 sets
flat db benches x 4
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back
rear widegrip cable pulldowns x 3 sets
front widegrip pdowns x 3
closegrip pdowns x 3
underhand closegrip pdowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit arms today decent workout but was cut short


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Hit arms today decent workout but was cut short



Hate it when that shit happens. Or when somebody you haven't seen in a while shows up and talks your damn ear off for 15 minutes. Completely fucks your workout up


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo today. Loooong boring day. Worth it when its working tho. Tomorrow I am hitting guns.


----------



## Phoe2006

thebrick said:


> Had chemo today. Loooong boring day. Worth it when its working tho. Tomorrow I am hitting guns.




You're a fucking warrior brother. One day after chemo and lifting weights


----------



## kubes

Bench press

Wide grip incline press

Free motion fitness flys

Cable crossovers

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## MattG

Bis
st bar curls using arm blaster for strict form x 4 sets
reverse st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3
machine curls x 2 dropsets

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions x 4
overhead rope/high pulley extensions ss with rope pressdowns x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Phoe2006 said:


> You're a fucking warrior brother. One day after chemo and lifting weights



Hit the guns today. They always give me Decadron before the hard stuff on chemo day and it leaves me buzzed the next day with extra-energy. I'll crash off of it either sat. or Sunday. I ride the wave.


----------



## MattG

Wheels today. I did that shitload of squats there the time before last, and it did wonders for me...so i decided to do that routine every other leg workout. I mean, my hams, quads, glutes, every part of my upper legs were sore as hell for 4 days after it so it's doin something good for me...not usually that sore for that long.

16 sets bb squats working up to 1 rm on set #14, then 2 light high rep sets to finish off

5 sets leg extenions, last one dropset

10 sets calf raises on leg press sled. Toes in x 2, out x 2, straight x 5 last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Delts
arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
seated db side lateral raises (90 degree bench for strict form) x 4 sets
bb front raises ss with standing reverse flyes x 4 rounds

Traps
rear bb shrugs x 4 sets
front bb shrugs x 5, last one dropset
neck machine curls x 3


----------



## thebrick

Chest today. Bench, dumbbell presses, dumbbell flyes and pec dec. Went good and I felt a hell of of a lot better than I did yesterday.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest today for me as well brick


----------



## kubes

Skull crushers

Standing db curls

Machine tri push downs

Reverse curls

T bar cable tri push downs

Hammer curls

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
flat bb bench presses x 8 sets
incline machine flyes x 3, last one dropset
decline machine presses x 3, last one dropset

Back
rear pullups x 3 sets
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated closegrip underhand rows x 4, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Struggled through a back workout today. Hopefully the chemo crud will ease up in a couple days. Sometimes this is just fucking hard.


----------



## MattG

Need to break my habit of hitting snooze in the mornings. But man, getting up at 4am just sucks. If i dont get a full hour lift in it just bothers me i guess...normally i shoot for 70-90 mins but today was only 50 mins

Bis
seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip preachers x 3, last one dropset
ez bar curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds

Tris
lying db extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
reverse grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 4 rounds

Left gym dissappointed, but still decent pump despite the quick session


----------



## kubes

Leg press superset squats

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Lunges

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Delts 
seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
standing db side lateral raises x 4
trisets of front cable raises, machine side laterals, and machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds

Traps
upright rows x 4 sets (light bc my damn wrist is still not better)
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 5, last one dropset
machine neck curls x 3


----------



## kubes

Hammer strength incline press

Wide grip press

Hoyce machine flys

Cable crossovers

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline db presses x 4 sets
flat db flyes ss with flat db benches x 4 rounds
inner chest db presses x 4 (not sure what theyre actually called. Start by holding db's up like youre starting to do flyes. Then keep them together while contracting and lower to your chest then press up. Havent done these in a while, and think im gonna start incorporating them more).

Back
widegrip cable pulldowns x 3 sets
closegrip pulldowns x 3
underhand closegrip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset
widegrip machine rows x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Wheels today. Walking out and down the stairs was a bitch which, of course, I loved.


----------



## MattG

Bis
st bar curls x 4 sets
reverse grip st bar curls x 4
low pulley curls ss with concentration curls x 4 rounds
machine curls x 3 dropsets

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
weighted bench dips x 3
overhead ez bar extensions x 3
rope/cable pressdowns ss with one arm overhead db extension x 3 rounds

Wheelie bars tomorrow


----------



## MattG

Blasted legs today with lots of squats again

15 sets bb squats working up to 1rm on set 13, then 2 light high rep sets to finish off
lying leg curls x 4 sets
leg extensions x 4, last one dropset 
calf raises on leg press sled x 6, last one dropset
seated calf raises x 4


----------



## thebrick

Back yesterday and chest today. Feeling better this week so i am slinging some iron.


----------



## MattG

Delts
rear bb shoulder presses x 3 sets
front bb shoulder presses x 3
seated db side lateral raises ss with reverse flyes x 4 rounds
alt db front raises x 3

Traps 
rear bb shrugs x 5 sets
front bb shrugs (holding for 2-3 secs at top of movement) x 5
machine neck curls x 3


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's today first good workout in over a week. Working to much haha


----------



## MattG

Chest
incline bb bench press x 4 sets
flat db bench press x 4
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds

Back 
seated widegrip cable rows x 4 sets
closegrip underhand cable rows x 4, last one dropset
bent over bb rows standing on bench for extra movement x 3


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today. Rack deads, t-bars, cable rows, and pull-downs. Felt great. My training partner pushed me and that is what I needed.


----------



## Phoe2006

Got a back workout in last night as well


----------



## thebrick

Back Friday!


----------



## MattG

Well, went to see the orthopedic surgeon about my hand yesterday...surgery scheduled for monday. He's gonna open my finger up to make sure all the tendons are ok, and put a few pins in it. Not sure if he's putting internal screws or not, but def some pins that will be exposed. So, since i'm not sure what kind of contraption is gonna be on my hand in a couple days, i figured i might as well get a couple more decent upper body lifts in before that happens. Did arms today, just had to be careful and dropped my usual weight by 10-20% on all exercises. Kind of weird grabbing barbells without my index finger-had to keep that pointed straight out

Bis
st bar curls x 4 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 4
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db 21's x 3

Tris
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
rev grip cable pressdowns ss with standard st bar pressdowns x 4 rounds
bench dips x 4 sets


----------



## thebrick

Matt - surgeon give you an eta for healing and have to lay out of the gym?

No training yesterday - Went to a bonfire party last night and pigged out. Slept good last night too. Planning on using that food energy on my wheels today.

See you guys at 1:00?


----------



## MattG

Brick, all he told me was that i was gonna have to lay low for a few weeks...i'm gonna ask again tomorrow before they knock me out though.

Did a light delt and trap workout today...

Seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
machine side lateral raises ss with machine presses x 3 rounds
side bd lat raises x 3
ez bar front raises x 2
upright rows x 3
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 4


----------



## thebrick

Matt - That doesn't sound too bad. Maybe you can find some things to hit in the gym. Maybe leg presses, etc? Least you are getting this done and over. Hang in there.

Had a very good leg workout yesterday. Been squating again after a long lay off from those with knee pains. So far, so good. Nothing fries the legs like squats. 

Chest today after lunch. Looking forward to it.

Lets start the week off right brothers.


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and bi's this morning before work


----------



## kubes

Wide grip hammer pull downs

Seated rows

Cable pulls

Incline pull downs

Bent over rows

Lower back extensions

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Hit up legs today
one-leg leg presses x 4 sets
squats x 5
leg extensions x 5
lying leg curls x 4
seated calf raises x 4
standing calf raises x 4

Might try and do a little upper body workout tomorrow. But after my surgery last monday, i have a cast from my forearm down to my hand...covering most of my hand-so wont be able to grip anything. Prob can do light cable curls with the bar resting on my wrists, and tri pushdowns doing the same. Gonna have to be inventive.lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day for me


----------



## thebrick

hit shoulders today. Tomorrow is chemo and a CT


----------



## MattG

Did another light high rep workout today. Very unsatisfying only using %40-50 of my normal weight, but managed to still get a decent pump out of it. Very limited to what i can do with a cast on my hand/forearm. Main thing i'm being cautous with is making sure i dont mess up my finger. At this early stage with the bone fusing back together, last thing i wanna do is mess that up. So, was very careful today

Bis 
low pulley curls x 5 sets
seated cable curls x 5
machine curls x 4

Tris
cable pressdowns x 5 sets
machine extensions x 5

Couldnt think of anything else safe to do so called it a day


----------



## kubes

Trained back this morning looking forward to tomorrow being a rest day. Happy Friday!!


----------



## MattG

Got my cast off today, which was replaced by a smaller hand brace type deal. Now at least i have the use of my thumb and two smallest fingers. Enabled me to do a little more at the gym, but with pins sticking out, stitches,etc i still have to be very cautious i dont mess shit up. So, did a %50 weight chest,back,and shoulder workout with what exercises i can do-mostly machines. No db's thats for sure...

Machine incline flyes
decline machine presses
machine pullovers
widegrip cable pulldowns
closegrip pulldowns
side lateral raises machine
machine shoulder presses
bb shrugs with straps
machine neck curls


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are on the downhill side Matt!

Trained back today. Weights felt heavy today. Wasn't bad, wasn't great. But hey, chemo was yesterday so I guess I shouldn't complain. Got in  the clinic at 8 Am, left at 5:30. Long ass day. They always are. Keep pushing. Fuck cancer.


----------



## MattG

Was supposed to be leg day, but they're still sore from my last workout a few days ago...so hit arms up again. I couldn't believe how great of a pump i got from light weight 12-25 rep sets. One of the best ive had in weeks.

Low pulley curls x 3 sets
st bar curls x 3
reverse grip st bar curls x 3
machine curls x 3
rope/cable pressdowns x 3
st bar pressdowns x 3 
machine extensions x 6


----------



## AtomAnt

Haven't been around too much fellas... Just very very busy.  Wife hitting the stage, running my business as well as my regular job, working on healing, going to appointments several times per week... but still training 5 days per week.  

Been taking off the days before my lab work as it doesn't leave my enzymes AS elevated.  After getting back to training, they had me take 2 weeks off to make sure the elevations in enzymes were just from training and they saw it was, so all is good there (or so it seems).

Strength is getting back up there and workouts are going well. Some days the meds really mess with me and leave me in cramps and nausea all day. Nonetheless, we are making progress and gaining size and feeling better mentally... What is in store for the future...hmmmm....


----------



## MattG

Atom, great to see you back brother! And glad to hear things are going well, i was starting to worry about you man...

Did wheels today. Nothing monumental, just a bunch of squats extensions and calf work. Left walking goofy, so mission accomplished.


----------



## thebrick

Atom! Dang! Its good to see you here and hear you are doing well. I love hearing that! Keep us posted here. You are strong and determined and got the grit. That is what it takes. We love ya bro!

I trained legs today. Not sure how I managed that because chemo was Thursday and usually I feel pretty crummy about now. Somehow -  I felt decent and got a good one in. Came home and ate my post-workout carbs and protein and took a solid nap to recharge.


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit chest and shoulders this morning now back to a weekly routine now that hours have been cut back to 50 a week


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

Incline machine flyes
decline machine presses
bb flat bench presses
bb incline presses
machine pullovers
seated widegrip cable rows
seated triange bar/neutral grip cable rows
widegrip machine rows
closegrip machine rows


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest yesterday, but I would call it so so so. Chemo crud feeling. Rest today.


----------



## MattG

Quick delt and traps day

machine shoulder presses
machine side lateral raises
db side lateral raises
rear military presses
front military presses
upright rows
closegrip ez bar shrugs
neck machine curls


----------



## MattG

Did arms today...

ez curls
closegrip preachers
reverse grip bb curls
machine curls
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches
machine extensions
st bar cable pressdowns
rev grip cable pressdowns

Had hand therapy today and am starting to gain movement back in my finger. Was told i'm progressing very well and better than lots of other ppl do, so that's good. But still cant close my hand up, not even close. Still a couple weeks until i get the pins removed, and still have to be careful and not over do things. So, upper body workouts are limited and also still %50 less weight than normal. Came off my cycle 2 weeks ago or so...that plus half ass workouts have cost me to lose some size. I can't wait for when i get back on in a couple months and start tearin it up again. Seems so far away now but it'll be here before i know it.


----------



## Phoe2006

Back day for me


----------



## thebrick

Hit arms today. Went well because I felt better.


----------



## kubes

Incline bench

Hammer strength press

Peck deck

Cable crossovers

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

flat bb bench presses
incline machine flyes
decline machine presses
machine pullovers
seated widegrip cable rows
closegrip cable rows
underhand closegrip cable rows


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps today. Felt good.


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps earlier...

rear military presses
front military presses
seated db side lateral raises 
reverse flyes
machine side laterals
machine shoulder presses
rear bb shrugs
front bb shrugs
machine neck curls


----------



## thebrick

Looking forward to back Saturday!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Today is delts/tris/abs.   I can't wait to KILL IT!


----------



## thebrick

Had an awesome back workout. I was feeling good so.... Rack deads, dumbbell rows, barbell rows, pull-downs and pull-overs. Loved every fucking minute.


----------



## MattG

Arms this afternoon

st bar curls
rev grip st bar curls
seated incline cable curls
machine curls 
closegrip benches
cable pressdowns
machine extensions
overhead db extensions


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off and hit up some legs today

squats
one-leg leg presses
leg extensions
lying leg culs
one-leg calf raises holding db
seated calf raises
standing calf raises


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest and calves today


----------



## thebrick

chest yesterday and wheels today. It was so so. Sometimes I feel like training during chemo is one step forward and one step back.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today for me. One week till i get the pins out of my finger so thats good. Have very limited motion of it still though, that part takes time i guess. If all goes well i should go back to work in two weeks. Time off crushes the bank account when you're not a rich man.lol

flat benches
incline benches
machine flyes
machine decline presses
rear widegrip cable pulldowns
front wide pulldowns
closegrip pulldowns
machine rows


----------



## MattG

Yesterday was delts and traps, today bis and tris. Supposed to be legs turn in the rotation tomorrow, but they're still sore as hell from monday, especially my calves. Unreal how much sorer i am since being off cycle for a month. I forgot what that felt like until recently. The urge to go back on increases every day now.lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Off today tomorrow hitting legs


----------



## MattG

Just got home from chest and back

Incline bb presses
machine flyes
machine decline presses
machine pullovers
seated widegrip cable rows
closegrip cable rows
triangle bar cable rows


----------



## MattG

Had one hell of a time getting motivated today for some reason, but finally drug my ass to the gym for wheels this afternoon. Did the usual-squats, leg presses, leg curls, extensions, standing calf raises, calf raises on leg press


----------



## thebrick

Feeling good today so I tore into guns, went and felt great. Love that pump.


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today. Went OK but I was wiped out afterward for some reason. I am thinking about training every other day. Weights and chemo are a tough mix.


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off since i went 6 days straight. Hit up arms today

ez bar curls
seated incline cable curls
machine curls
skullcrushers
closegrips
st bar cable pressdowns
rope attachment pressdowns
overhead db extensions


----------



## thebrick

Legs yesterday and chest today. Both were real good. The days before chemo I feel my best so I am tearing this shit up before Thursday.


----------



## MattG

Wheels yesterday, and today delts and traps. I finally got to use db's basically for the first time in a month-so that was great! Got my pins pulled out of my finger yesterday, return to work on monday. Still very sore, and limited mobility...the most i can bend my index finger is around a pop can. So, i still cant wrap it around a bar, but according to the doc i'm 80-90% strength in the bone. Hopefully after another month of my stupid finger exercises i should be back to normal. Now after being "off" for over a month with good bloodwork, it's just about go-time . Ready to get back the 15lbs i lost through this whole ordeal and be my old self again. Hallelulia!


----------



## thebrick

Good to hear Matt!

I had 4 good ones in a row this week so today I did cardio only. Chemo tomorrow. Time to kick some cancer's ass.


----------



## MattG

Did back and chest yesterday, bis and tris today. Felt great to get back in the groove with close to my normal poundages instead of the pussy weight i had to use for a month.lol

st bar curls
rev grip st bar curls
low pullet curls
db 21's
closegrip benches
vertical dips
rev grip cable pressdowns
st bar pressdowns


----------



## Phoe2006

Started a new routine this week given to me by a power lifter definitely more challenging than what I was use to but due to my wife being in the hospital for a minor surgery had to skip a couple days. But I'm so far liking it.


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulder and traps today and it was damn good thanks to the pre-chemo steroid they always give me and it wires me up to the max the next day.


----------



## MattG

Leg day...
squats
leg presses
lying leg curls
leg extensions
calf raises on leg press
seated calf raises


----------



## MattG

Just finished up shoulders

rear military presses
front military presses
db side laterals
ez bar front raises
upright rows
closegrip ez bar shrugs
db side shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Felt like chemo shit yesterday so I didn't train. Today was a tad better so I did a leg workout. Don't know how in the hell I did that, but I did. Held back a bit and just got through. Good pump and burn happening. Felt better knowing I did it. Too stubborn to quit.


----------



## MattG

Off day for me today. Went back to work for the first time in a month and it kicked my ass!lol. Well, i got used to sleeping in every day so naturally getting 3-4 hrs less sleep sucked...and my job is pretty demanding physically. Wanted to hit the gym after work but i was just plain beat. No worries, getting up at 4am to go lift beforehand tomorrow...just need to get back in the groove. Started 700mg weekly of test a couple days ago then when supplies land soon hitting M1T and then tbol. Time to put back on that 10-15lbs i lost


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest today. Could have been stronger, but that's OK considering my situation. Quads are sore from legs yesterday so it must have counted for something.


----------



## MattG

Guns dark and early today

seated incline db curls
closegrip ez bar preachers
machine curl dropsets
skullcrushers
closegrip benches
trisets of st bar cable pressdowns, rope pressdowns, machine extensions


----------



## thebrick

I guess my chest workout amounted to more  than I realized because I was sore yesterday. Hit arms yesterday too and it was a good one. Feeling better. Planning on back today.

Alright brothers, let's train hard today so we can look purdy for tomorrow


----------



## kubes

Wide grip lat pull downs

Behind the neck pull downs

Seated hammer strength rows

Bent over rows

Lower back extension

20 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Work was nice enough to let us go early for the holiday today, so went straight to the gym for chest and back

incline bb bench presses
flat db flyes ss with db presses
db pullovers
widegrip cable pulldowns
closegrip underhand pulldowns
seated widegrip cable rows


----------



## AtomAnt

MattG said:


> Work was nice enough to let us go early for the holiday today, so went straight to the gym for chest and back
> 
> 
> 
> incline bb bench presses
> 
> flat db flyes ss with db presses
> 
> db pullovers
> 
> widegrip cable pulldowns
> 
> closegrip underhand pulldowns
> 
> seated widegrip cable rows




I've contacted you multiple times about your prize, I've cc'd you on emails and I've done all I can... I can only do so much as marssel hasn't responded to these inquiries 

Can a mod handle this with marssel?


----------



## MattG

AtomAnt said:


> I've contacted you multiple times about your prize, I've cc'd you on emails and I've done all I can... I can only do so much as marssel hasn't responded to these inquiries
> 
> Can a mod handle this with marssel?



Yes you most certainly have Atom. They are aware of this. Marssel is impossible to reach apparently as i have sent him numerous emails. Honestly, i give up at this point. Nobody needs to do anything. I just enjoyed playing in the contest and the prize was just a perk of winning. Months have gone past, i honestly dont care and dont feel like making anybody spend any more of their time on the matter. No hard feelings towards anyone, especially Atom as he went out of his way more than once...more like 5 times. Water under the bridge, lets just let it be.


----------



## Phoe2006

AtomAnt said:


> I've contacted you multiple times about your prize, I've cc'd you on emails and I've done all I can... I can only do so much as marssel hasn't responded to these inquiries
> 
> Can a mod handle this with marssel?




On a side note here's something for a good laugh


----------



## thebrick

Back day today. Looking forward to a rest day and a shit load of good food.

You guys have a great Thanksgiving. And be grateful for the good people and blessings you have in your life. There's a lot of negative stuff in the news these days, but beyond the headlines and right under our noses, there are many wonderful things in this world. Take time to look and smile.


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today. 

seated db shoulder presses
seated db side laterals ss with reverse db flyes
alt db front raises
machine side laterals ss with machine shoulder presses
rear bb shrugs
front bb shrugs
overhead reverse laterals ss with neck machine curls


----------



## Phoe2006

I recently started a new program given to me by one of our brothers here and holy shit. Wanna talk about a game changer. Btw I'm sitting at 280 after thanksgiving lol


----------



## Phoe2006

I won't go into to many details out of respect but this shits a complete shock to my normal routine


----------



## MattG

It would be disrespectful to share a good program? Must be some top secret shit!lol

Did wheels yesterday. Nothing special just a shitload of squats, extensions, leg presses and calf raises. Just finished up arms, getting ready to go to yet another thanksgiving dinner (wifes one side does it late so everybody can go). All this pigging out on home cooked meals has me looking much much fuller than a few days ago. But this will be turkey for like the 7th time, def getting sick of it.lol

st bar curls
rev grip bar curls
seated incline cable curls
machine curl dropsets
skullcrushers
closegrips
st bar cable pressdowns
rev grip pressdowns
overhead ez bar extensions


----------



## Phoe2006

Deads and lower body today fuck this shits taxing would be much easier if I was taking something other than just trt lol. Not top secret at all just don't throw out programs given to me to try without permission of the person who gave it to me o will say I can see some results as far as strength but it's hard for me to let go of my old routine a little I still catch myself adding more weight then stopping at what the rep count and sets are. Also these stupid fuckers in the gym doing curls and other Bullshit in the squat rack I have to improvise with hack squats instead. Or mother fuckers down in the incline db area where the 100+ lbs are using fucking 30's and 45's mother fuckers move down to your side of the db rack please


----------



## thebrick

Feeling good today so I tackeled legs. Lots of squats and hack squats. Don't know why I felt so good, I just did so I did not waste it. Fuck cancer. Fuck chemo.

Phoe, I agree about handing out info without permission first.


----------



## kubes

Nice to see you guys still hard at the Iron. Got off work early today and blasted arms


----------



## thebrick

Did 30 minutes of cardio this AM and went back after lunch to hit chest. The workout sorta bombed. I may be trying to do too much?


----------



## kubes

thebrick said:


> Did 30 minutes of cardio this AM and went back after lunch to hit chest. The workout sorta bombed. I may be trying to do too much?



Was that fasted cardio for weight loss?


----------



## thebrick

kubes said:


> Was that fasted cardio for weight loss?



No. Just trying to get cardio.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back early before work today

flat bb benches
incline db flyes ss with incline db presses
decline db presses
rear chins
90 degree bent over rows
45 degree bent over rows
closegrip cable pulldowns


----------



## MattG

Shoulders early this morning for me...

miltary presses
rear military presses
db side laterals
low pulley front raises
upright rows 
closegrip ez bar shrugs
neck machine curls

Happy to report I've already gained around 10 of the 15 pounds i lost back. I was honestly half depressed looking in the mirror, and especially when a few people asked if i lost weight bc i didnt look as big as i did a couple months ago. Those who dont live our lifestyle just dont understand...you get hurt and miss a month of normal lifting-shit just rapidly declines, especially for ectos like myself. Either way, im about back to normal just from starting back on test a little bit ago. Hope to pack on some winter mass as soon as a couple packs land any day now. Getting back in the groove and flat out loving it :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today. Can't decide if it was good or bad. My stamina ain't what it was before this chemo shit. I gotta pace it, but I get thru.


----------



## MattG

Arms this morning. Start work at 5am tomorrow so will hafta hit legs after work. Too damn hard getting up at 2:30am to go lift.lol

seated incline db curls
closegrip ez bar preachers
machine curls
closegrips
weighted bench dips
cable pressdowns


----------



## Phoe2006

Hit assistance back exercises then speed chest exercises today I absolutely hate the incline bench at most gyms I rather use Dumbbells than barbell incline but tried barbell today and yep still hate it lol


----------



## MattG

Hit wheels as planned after work today. Decided to focus on major movements for a while and put more size on. Been slacking on deads, and now it will be a staple on leg day for the wintertime....

Squats, 10 sets working up to 1 rm, then a burn set of 135
Extensions x 4 sets
dl x 6 sets...close to failure then 3-5 reps straight leg
calf raises on leg press x 6 sets
seated calf raises x 3 sets


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day

Machine flyes ss with
machine decline presses
db flat benches
machine pullovers
warmup with bodyweight chins
widegrip cable pulldowns
rear widegrip pulldowns
closegrip underhand pulldowns
bent over db rows


----------



## Mad

I have trained bis, forearms and abs!
Definitely need to put more effort on abs..


----------



## MattG

Its beyond me why people think they can come on here and peddle their bullshit. :naughty1:


----------



## Phoe2006

MattG said:


> Its beyond me why people think they can come on here and peddle their bullshit. :naughty1:




Just don't quote them and report them


----------



## MattG

Phoe2006 said:


> Just don't quote them and report them



No quoting here brother. Didnt report it since magnus already banned him...


----------



## Phoe2006

Lights squats, deadlifts heavy, leg press heavy, leg curls heavy, leg extensions heavy, through in some straight legged deadlifts light and some traps


----------



## Phoe2006

It wasn't directed towards you directly just a reminder but many others who like to quote these jack asses and then mods or admin have to go back and edit or delete everyone's posts


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today

st bar curls x 5 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 4 sets
seated incline cable curls ss with concentration curls x 3 rounds
overhead db extensions ss with db curls x 3 rounds
skullcrushers ss with closegrips x 4 rounds
cable pressdowns ss with overhead cable/rope extensions x 4 rounds
machine tri extensions x 3 sets

Went heavy with short rest periods. 40 total sets when adding the supersets in 80minutes. Hellacious pump and left gym feeling great :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Planning on chest tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

Felt good today so I het chest hard. Walked out with a smile and feeling energized.


----------



## MattG

Felt like shit after getting up at 3:30am then working ot at work, but forced myself to go lift anyways. Havent been sleeping for shit, and my strength suffered, but got goin better halfway through my workout. Shoulders today...


seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets
seated db side lateral ss with db reverse flyes x 3 rounds
bb front raises x 3
machine side laterals ss with machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds
rear bb shrugs x 4
front bb shrugs x 4


----------



## M11

Shoulders! Gonna keep going on


----------



## thebrick

Matt, get some sleep sometime soon!

Hit arms yesterday real good. Feeling good the past few days. Like my old self. Back to chemo today so that's about to change for a week or two.

You guys hit it hard.


----------



## Phoe2006

Heavy squats, light deadlifts, leg press heavy, leg curls, leg extensions. Fucking legs are killing me now


----------



## MattG

Chest and back at 5am

flat bb benches
incline db benches
machine pullovers
seated widegrip cable rows
neutral grip triangle bar cable rows
bent over db rows

Wanted to do more but had to get to work...still got 24 sets in so not too bad


----------



## d2r2ddd

MattG said:


> Bis and tris today
> 
> 40 total sets when adding the supersets in 80minutes. Hellacious pump and left gym feeling great :headbang:



40sets ?!!! and u can still type ?! :headbang:


----------



## MattG

Lol, yeah could still type. I work the living shit outta my arms all the time so they're used to the punishment. Sucks though bc they now never really get sore. Need some new serious program to shock them and make them grow. I go heavy, do lots of supersets, occasionally trisets...then switch it up and do more volume instead. Do tons of different exercises, never the same ones back to back. So if anyone has any input on how to add more size to my arms im all ears!

Legs after work today, still sticking with the basics hoping to add mass to my quads...

squats x 12 sets working up to 1rm then burn set of 135
sldl's x 3 sets
dl's x 3 sets
extensions x 3 sets last one dropset
calf raises on leg press sled x 6 sets
standing calf raises x 3


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo yesterday. Wired up today on the decadron they give me. Woke up at 1:30 AM, never went back to sleep. Went to the gym at 11:00 and trained back. Deads, dumbbell rows, barbell rows, pull downs. Bet I crash early tonight.


----------



## MattG

Just hit arms

seated incline db curls
closegrip ez bar preachers
machine curls
closegrip benches
lying db extensions
machine extensions
cable pressdowns
rev grip cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Had a very good shoulder/ trap session today. :headbang:


----------



## MattG

Shoulder day

bb military presses
rear miltary presses
db side lateral raises
db front raises
upright rows
closegrip ez bar shrugs
db side shrugs


----------



## Phoe2006

Heavy chest( I admit I cheated and went ahead and maxed out to see my progress and I'm up 55 lbs so programs definitely working)
Calves
Close grip bench
Incline bench
Lat pull downs
Rows
Barbell curls


----------



## ParanoidFitness

Heavy leg day.
Training around a ruptured L4/L5.
Makes squats (and everything else) very painful but not letting it stop me.


----------



## thebrick

Good for you Paranoidfitness. Keep moving and working around that. 

I rested today. Planning on chest tomorrow.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today for me

flat db flyes
flat db benches
incline bb presses
widegrip cable pulldowns
closegrip underhand pulldowns
bent over bb rows
seated closegrip cable rows


----------



## 101st Ranger

Did Bis and shoulders today and set a new PR with 70lb dumb bell curls. Both regular curls and hammer. Couple dudes were staring at me while I was doing it like I had a dick growing out of my forehead. Who knows...


----------



## MattG

Guns before work this morning

st bar curls
rev grip st bar curls 
seated incline cable curls
db curls
cable pressdowns
skullcrushers
closegrips
overhead db extensions


----------



## thebrick

Chest sorta bombed yesterday. Not strong and shoulder hurt. 

Did arms today and felt much more on target. Feeling good today.


----------



## MattG

Quick 50min leg session before work. Still did the trick, guys at work asked me why i was walking goofy.lol

Squats
one leg-leg pressses
extensions
sldl's
reg dl's
one leg calf raises holding db
standing.calf raises
seated calf raises

Close to 30 sets total in that timeframe...yeah i was haulin ass


----------



## Phoe2006

Chest
bench
Close grip bench
Incline db
Lat pull downs 
Close grip bar rows
Barbell curls
Reverse grip Tri push downs
Tri push downs
Alt db curls

Damn good workout


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders and traps today. It was a good one. Tried something new on my barbell shrugs. Pull the weight and hold for a couple seconds in the high/contracted position. I'll see if I feel it tomorrow. Love it.


----------



## MattG

Wed was 7 days straight at the gym, so took yesterday off to recover a bit. Today i hit delts and traps...

arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses
seated db side laterals
seated db reverse flyes
ez bar front raises
rear bb shrugs
front bb shrugs


----------



## Phoe2006

Heavy Squats
Light deadlifts 
Heavy leg press 
Leg curls
Leg extensions 

On a side note one of the guys who frequent my regular gym invited me to a strongman contest it's a small amateur one but thinking hard about doing it. He said I'd destroy the super heavyweights because last year they were all 250 lbs fat I'm over 280 but can definitely feel it


----------



## thebrick

Was not worth a damn yesterday. Lots of fatigue. Still met my training partner and did a back workout. No PR's, but I felt a little better at the end. Slept like a rock last night and I am resting today and spending time with the wife.


----------



## MattG

Just blasted arms really good. Wish they looked how they look super pumped all the time

seated db curls x 4 sets last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4 last one dropset
machine curls x 3 dropsets
hammer curls x 3 last one dropset
overhead ez bar tri extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
lying db extensions trisetted with closegrips then overhead cable/rope extensions x 3 rounds
cable pressdowns ss with overhead db extensions x 4 rounds
db curls x 2 sets


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day...

flat bb benches
incline db benches
machine flyes ss with machine decline presses
rear bodyweight chins
machine rows
closegrip cable pulldowns
bent over db rows


----------



## thebrick

Felt better yesterday after a rough stretch. Hit the wheels and today I have chest down on my schedule.


----------



## Phoe2006

Yesterday was 
Heavy Lat pull downs
Heavy alt hammer rows
Heavy barbell curls
Heavy abs


85%
Flat bench
Close grip bench
Incline dumbbell bench


Got deadlift and assistant stuff later catching up on tv since I'm off today


----------



## MattG

Hit shoulders yesterday, wheels today

squats
leg presses on sled
one-leg leg presses (machine)
extensions
let curls
calf raises on leg press 
one leg calf raises holding db


----------



## Phoe2006

Light squats
Deadlifts heavy 
Leg press heavy
Leg curls heavy
Leg extensions heavy
Abs skipped I hate abs


----------



## thebrick

Had an excellent arm session yesterday. Met up with my training partner and we really pushed it hard with good spots and forced reps. We did some one-arm cable curls using a preacher bench. Really like those. The tension through-out the range of motion is awesome with those. Even at the top.

Planning on back later. I need a good one, because my last back workout sucked.


----------



## kubes

Wide grip pull downs hammer strength

Seated rows

Close grip pulls

Db bent over rows

Lower back extensions

30 minutes low intensity cardio and done


----------



## MattG

Got off work early for the holidays today, so got more gym time in. Did my best to punish my bis and tris to make these damn things grow...supersets, forced reps, aggressive as hell and really pushed hard

st bar curls x 5 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 4 sets
seated incline cable curls x 3 last one dropset
db curls running down the rack till failure each weight x 3 rounds
skullcrushers till failure then switched over to closegrips till failure x 4 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
rev grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 4 rounds
overhead db extensions x 3 sets


----------



## Phoe2006

Due to holidays cut my days off short

75% 
Bench 5x10 295
Close grip bench 5x10 225
Incline bench 5x10 225 missed a few reps due to the angle of the fucking incline 

Light Lat pull downs 5x10 200
Light db rows 5x10 150 db
Barbell curls 5x10 105
Calf raises 10x10
Reverse Tri press downs 5x10 200
Tri press downs 5x10 200
Db curls 5x10 60


----------



## thebrick

Had a great back workout yesterday. Rack deads, dumbbell rows, cable rows, pull downs. Really pushed it.

Kids are coming home today, so that will be it for a few days.

Merry Christmas you bunch of gym rats! Brick loves ya!


----------



## MattG

Went and did chest and back a little bit ago since i wont get any lifting in tomorrow...

flat db benches
incline db flyes
incline db benches
db pullovers
seated widegrip cable rows
closegrip underhand cable rows
bent over bb rows standing on bench
bent over db rows running down the rack


----------



## Phoe2006

turbobusa said:


> Almost got to train today. T




God I miss you and your posts brother it sucks and hurts when I see your posts pop up first


----------



## MattG

Hit arms again today. Seems the best way to get them to respond is to do them every 3-4 days, so even though it was supposed to be shoulder day i pushed that back till tomorrow. I still make sure to get all other parts every 4-6 days depending on when i take my "off" day...

seated incline db curls
closegrip ez bar preachers
machine curls
closegrip benches
lying db extensions
cable pressdowns
overhead cable/rope extensions


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps as planned today

military presses
rear military presses
db side laterals
bb front raises
reverse flyes
rear bb shrugs
front bb shrugs


----------



## Phoe2006

75% Squats 5x10
light deadlifts 5x10
75% leg press 5x10
75% leg curls 5x10
75% leg extensions 5x10


----------



## MattG

Squats
deads
one-leg leg presses
leg presses on sled
extensions
standing calf raises holding db
seated calf raises


----------



## chrisr116

Hit arms really good this afternoon, as I was finishing up, my buddy showed up to train back...I had no pressing obligations, so I did a couple bonus back exercises.  Came home and ate about a pound of chuck roast and a bunch of potatoes.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day...

flat bb benches x 7 sets
incline db presses x 4
machine incline flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds
rear widegrip cable pulldowns x 3
front widegrip pulleowns x 3
closegrip pulldowns x 3
closegrip underhand pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris a couple hours ago

st bar curls x 4 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 3
seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset
db 21's x 3 sets-well i went heavier so they were more like 15's-16's
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with light cable pressdowns x 4 rounds
heavy cable pressdowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Hit back this AM. Much earlier than I usually train but it was a good one. Out tomorrow for treatment


----------



## Phoe2006

Today was heavy back light chest threw in some calves


----------



## MattG

Shoulders today

seated db shoulder presses x 4 sets, bench at 90 degrees for strict form
seated db side laterals ss with seated db reverse flyes x 4 rounds
trisets of db front raises, machine side laterals, and machine shoulder presses x 4 rounds
ez bar upright rows x 5 sets
closegrip ez bar shrugs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Had a great shoulder and trap session today. I was feeling wired up and ready to rock and roll.

Got a good report yesterday from the doctors. Latest CT shows my cancer is still in check. Looks like you guys will have to put up with me for a while. :headbang:  Didn't stay up late. Came home from chemo late, ate a bite, watched some of the Bama game and was in bed early. Slept like a rock and that felt great.


----------



## MattG

Bumped arms up a day, chest and back tomorrow, wheels monday...

seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip preachers x 4, last one dropset
hammer curs x 3
machine curls x 3 dropsets
vertical dips x 3
closegrip benches x 3
bench dips with 3 plates x 3
rope/cable pressdowns x 3
2 light db curl sets at the end

pumped big time :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

It was wheels today. Lots of squats, hack squats and stiff leg deadlifts


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

flat db flyes till failure-transistioned to db presses till failure x 4 rounds
incline db benches x 4 sets
machine pullover x 4
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated underhand closegrip cable rows x 3
machine rows x 3
one arm db rows x 3


----------



## MattG

Hit legs after work

squats x 9 sets
hacks x 3
extensions x 4
leg curls x 4 
calf raises on leg press x 6
standing calf raises x 4

No deads today, back was killing me from work...next time


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Went way better than I thought it would 4 days after chemo.


----------



## MattG

Shoulder day

arnold presses ss with db shoulder presses x 4 rounds
db side laterals x 4 sets
bb front raises x 4
rear bb shrugs x 4
front bb shrugs x 4
db side shrugs x 3


----------



## thebrick

Still hangin' in there. Back today. Deads, t-bars, hammer rows, pull downs


----------



## MattG

Guns after work today

st bar curls x 5 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 3, last one dropset
seated incline cable curls x 4, last one dropset
db curls x 4 sets
skullcrushers ss with closegrip benches x 4 rounds
overhead ez bar extensions ss with one arm rev grip pressdowns (which were all dropsets) x 4 rounds
st bar cable pressdowns x 4, last one dropset


----------



## 101st Ranger

Hit chest today. First time in the gym in 3 weeks. Took some time away over Christmas from both lifting and the diet. Only lost 4 lbs. pretty happy with that. Been battling an illness also, still am.


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are back at it 101.

I trained arms yesterday. Planning on a shoulder session today. Still feeling good.


----------



## 101st Ranger

thebrick said:


> Glad you are back at it 101.
> 
> I trained arms yesterday. Planning on a shoulder session today. Still feeling good.



Good to see you hitting it during your recovery as well brother!


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

flat bb benches
incline bb benches
machine incline flyes ss with machine decline presses
widegrip front pulldowns
closegrip pulldowns
closegrip underhand pulldowns


----------



## thebrick

Going to take a few days off. Had 4 good ones in a row + I am covered up in work today. Why do I have to work and pay bills?  LOL


----------



## Phoe2006

Heavy
Lat pull downs 5x5 
Db rows 5x5
Hammer strength 5x5
Barbell curls 5x5

85%
Barbell bench 5x5
Close grip bench 5x5
Incline db bench 5x5

Fucking dead after this workout today. Probably gonna see how I do next weekend in a small local strongman competition nothing big. Just gonna have some fun


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off, hit bis and tris today

seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip ez bar preachers x 4, last one drop
machine curls x 4 dropsets
lying db extensions ss with neutral grip db closegrip benches x 4 rounds
weighted bench dips x 4 sets
rev grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 4 rounds


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps after work...legs tomorrow

rear military presses
front military presses
seated db side laterals
seated db rev flyes
upright rows
closegrip ez bar shrugs


----------



## MattG

Wheels today

squats x 8 sets
deads x 5
extensions x 4
hacks x 4
seated calf raises x 4
calf raises on leg press x 5


----------



## MattG

Hit arms again today. Going to try to stick to wed and sat both arms days...in hopes of getting to 20" in the next year or so 

st bar curls x 5 sets
rev grip st bar curls x 3 sets
low pulley curls x 3, last one dropset
db curls running down the rack x 2 rounds
skullcrushers ss with closegrips x 4 rounds
vertical dips x 3
st bar cable pressdowns ss with overhead cable/rope extensions x 4 rounds, last one dropsets


----------



## squatster

I did wrist and for arms with bands and some abs


----------



## Phoe2006

Dropped the powerlifting routine to focus on the lifts for this strongman event in doing this weekend. But after this weekend back to the norm


----------



## MattG

Just got done doing chest and back

flat db flyes ss with flat db benches x 4 rounds
dips x 3 sets
incline db bench presses x 4
db pullovers x 3
seated widegrip cable rows x 3
seated closegrip underhand cable rows x 3, last one dropset
t bar rows x 3
machine rows x 3, last one dropset


----------



## squatster

Light squats and some hams
Mostly trying to get used to holing on to the bar with out screwing up the arm more
Hard to get the weights on the bar also - I have a hard time handling the 45's with the arm


----------



## MattG

It was my usual saturday arm day...

seated incline db curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
closegrip preachers x 4, last one dropset
machine curls x 4 dropsets till failure each weight
overhead ez bar extensions ss with tricep machine extensions x 3 rounds
weighted bench dips x 4
rev grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 3 rounds, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Took a beach vacation last week and had a good time in the warm sun. They changed my chemo days to every third Monday so I have chemo tomorrow but planning on getting back to the iron on Tuesday.

Good to see you guys here!


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today 

seated dB shoulder presses x 4 sets
db side laterals x 4 last one dropset 
bb front raises x 3
reverse flyes x 3
rear bb shrugs x 4
front bb shrugs x 4 last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Wheelie bars today

Squats
Deads
Extensions
Leg curls
One leg leg presses
Calf raises on leg press 
Seated calf raises


----------



## MattG

Guns after work

St bar curls x 6 sets
Rev grip st bar curls x 3, last one dropset 
Seated incline cable curls x 3, last one dropset 
DB curls running down the rack x 2
Skullcrushers ss with closegrips x 4 rounds 
Cable pressdowns x 4, last one dropset 
Vertical dips x 3 sets


----------



## thebrick

Got myself a big, fat cold so no training for me... blah. Feel crummy.


----------



## MattG

Damn Brick, sorry to hear that brother. You constantly get the shit end of the stick man...

Chest and back for me today
Flat bb benches x 8 sets working up to 1 rm, then a burn set of 135 for 25 reps
Incline dB bench presses x 3 sets
Incline machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 2 drops sets 
Rear wide grip cable pulldowns x 3 sets
Front pulldowns  x 3
Close grip pulldowns x 3
Rev grip close grip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Feeling better but now everything is shut down because of the snow storm. maybe I'll get to the gym next month??  LOL


----------



## MattG

Saturday arm day

Close grip preachers x 5 sets, last one dropset 
Incline dB curls x 4, last one dropset
Low pulley cable curls x 3, last one dropset
Lying dB triceps extensions ss with dB close grip benches, neutral grip x 4 rounds
Reverse grip cable press downs x 4 sets
Standard press downs x 4, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Shoulders today

Arnold presses till failure transitioning to dB presses x 3 rounds
Machine side laterals ss with machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds
Seated dB side laterals x 3 sets
DB front lateral raises x 3 sets
Upright rows x 4
Close grip ez bar shrugs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Feeling better so I hit chest today. Bench was weak but the dumbbell presses were pretty strong. Going to try and stay with it this week. Been missing the iron,


----------



## MattG

Glad to see you back in the saddle brick! Wheels for me today


----------



## thebrick

Thank you Matt. Between vacation and then chemo and then getting sick, seems like starting over!

Got back down for later today.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day

Incline bb presses x 6 sets
DB flyes x 4 sets
Flat dB benches x 4
Bent over bb rows x 4
T bar rows x 4
Wide grip cable pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Wednesday arm day as usual 

Rev grip st bar curls x 4 sets
St bar curls x 4, last one drops
Machine curls x 3 drops etc
Skullcrushers ss with close grips x 4 rounds
Weighted bench dips x 4
Cable press downs x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off, today was delts and traps

Rear military presses x 3 sets
Front military presses x 3
DB side laterals x 4, last one ran down the rack
Bb front raises ss with dB Rev flyes x 3 rounds
Bb shrugs rear x 3
Bb shrugs front x 3, last one dropset
DB side shrugs down the rack x 2 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Trained legs today. Squats, hacks and hammies. Been having lower back pain where that SOB is on L4 for the past 10 days or so. I just powered thru but I am worried that things are active there again. Fuck cancer.


----------



## MattG

Saturday arm day

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Close grip ez bar preachers x 3, last one dropset 
Low pulley curls ss with hammer curls x 3 rounds 
Overhead ez bar tri extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
Close grip benches x 4 sets
Rev grip cable pressdowns ss with standard pressdowns x 4 rounds, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today, wheels tomorrow 

Flat bb benches x 6 sets
Incline dB benches x 3
Incline machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds
Seated wide grip cable rows x 4 sets
Seated close grip underhand cable rows x 4
One arm dB rows x 3


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest today. Much needed time in the gym!


----------



## chrisr116

Hit chest last night, having a bad tendonitis flare up in my inside elbow that hurt some of my lifts.  I hate injuries..  I want to hit back this evening, but we will see..


----------



## 101st Ranger

I've backed off lifting because of breathing problems and started focusing on cardio. 

I just ran 1 hr 2min 47 seconds. 

That shit blows. I used to be an endurance runner but at 52 lbs over my previous weight last year, that shit blows


----------



## MattG

Hit legs yesterday, today was delta and traps

Seated dB shoulder presses x 4 sets
Seated dB side laterals x 4
Low pulley front raises ss with at dB front raises x 3 rounds
Wide grip upright rows x 4
Low pulley rotating shrugs x 3
Plate raises from middle to top
Last 2 exercises were from that what's the has with the traps thread the other day. Really liked them for a change of pace, Def made my traps warm...always a good thing to incorporate new shit to stimulate growth. Try email out if you haven't before


----------



## MattG

Damn auto correct on my phone, screwed that last post up bad.lol
Delta should be delts
Thread was "what's the haps with the traps"
Last line should be try em out, not try email

Did my usual wed arm day
Rev grip st bar curls x 3 sets
St bar curls x 4 sets
Seated incline cable curls ss with concentration curls x 4 rounds
Skullcrushers ss with close grips x 4 rounds
Cable press downs with rope attachment x 3 sets, last one drops
Overhead dB extensions x 4 sets


----------



## MattG

Awesome day at the gym today...it was one of those times when all of a sudden something you're taking kicks in and you feel strong as hell. Been on 75mg var for 2-3 weeks now, on top of mast and test, and I just felt it big time. Did 10-25lbs more on every single exercise with no problem. Huge difference from even a few days ago. Love that shit! :headbang:

Chest and back

DB flat benches x 4 sets
Incline dB flyes ss with incline dB bench presses x 4 rounds
DB decline presses x 4
Wide grip rear  cable pull downs x 3sets
Wide grip front pull downs x 3
Close grip pull down x 3
Underhand close grip pull downs x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset
Close grip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset 
Machine curls x 3 dropsets
Overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
Lying dB extensions ss with dB close grip benches, neutral grip, 3 rounds
Rev grip cable press downs ss with standard press downs x 3 rounds, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today

Military presses x 3 sets
Rear military presses x 3
DB side laterals x 4, last set ran down the rack
DB front raises x 3, last one down the rack
Low pulley twisting shrugs x 4 sets
Close grip shrugs x 4, last one dropset
Deads x 4


----------



## MattG

Standard leg day...

Squats x 7 sets
Hacks x 4
Extensions x 4 last one dropset 
One leg leg presses x 4
Calf raises on leg press sled x 6
Standing one leg calf raises holding dB x 3


----------



## monstar845935

Light high rep delts and traps today 
Db press
Front and side lateral raises
Reverse flyes
Shrugs


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day

Flat dB benches x 5 sets
Incline dB flyes ss with incline presses x 3 rounds
Machine pullovers x 4
Rear bodyweight chins x 3
Seated wide grip cable rows x 4
Seated close grip underhand cable rows x 4 last one dropest


----------



## MattG

Oh I forgot....Brick, where the hell are you brother? Everything OK man?


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris

Rev grip bb curls ss with close grip benches x 3 rounds
Bb curls with arm blaster ss with weighted bench dips x 4 rounds
DB curls ss with skullcrushers x 4
Machine curls, dropsets ss with cable press downs x 4 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Sorry I have been MIA brothers. Had a MRI this weekend because of my back pain and the lesion on my lumbar is active and growing so they yanked me off chemo for now and I am headed for radiation so they can fry the fucker. I miss the gym.

You guys keep hitting that iron and I'll be back.


----------



## MattG

Sorry to hear that Brick, hope they nuke that shit good the first time...

Delts and traps after work

Arnold presses til failure transitioned to dB presses til failure x 4 rounds
Seated dB side laterals ss with reverse flyes x 4 rounds
Ez bar front raises x 4 sets
Wide grip upright rows x 4
Rear bb shrugs x 3
Front bb shrugs x 4, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Thanks for the nice word Matt. They seem to think we should have good success with it. This radiation stuff they do is very highly targeted these days. Much fewer sides.

Hit some bi's and shoulders/ traps today. I usually don't do that combo, but hell, I threw tradition to the wind. Is that the confusion principle?? LOL

Do guys ever feel like you get stuck in a routine unknowingly? I do, then the change brings a fresh feel to it. Well, today, I did just that.


----------



## MattG

I've definitely been stuck in the same old routine...for a long time. I'm sure you've noticed by my posts.lol. Tried a different split a while back but just didn't work as well for me. I need to do some reading up on a different routine soon...

Typical Saturday arm day

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Close grip preachers x 4, last one dropset
Machine curls x 2 dropsets
Hammer curls x 3
Vertical dips x 2
Overhead ez bar triceps extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
Reverse grip cable press downs ss with standard pressdowns, shoulder width grips x 4 rounds
Overhead dB extensions x 3


----------



## thebrick

Well Matt, from your avatar, what you are doing is working for sure!!

Trained only tri's today. Got blood work to do on Monday so trying to decide if i want wait to hit weights until after. Maybe if I don't push it it won't screw my creatinine levels too much. Mine are always right on the high side of normal. Gotta take care of my one kidney.


----------



## mass3000

Personally recovering from a shoulder surgery but I'm trying to keep the wheels movin! I am 6'4" and man I have to blast my quads twice weekly for best results. Superset legs and light chest today for a big workout. Cardio for non leg days for me.


----------



## thebrick

Been right there with you Mass with being sidelined after surgery. Keep hammering the lower body until you can get that shoulder healed. You will be better than ever so stay focused on that day and put your energy to that.

Good to see you here and keep us updated. We like to shoot the bull in this thread. Everyday life stuff and training too. We are here to support.


----------



## MattG

Chest/back day

Flat bb benches x 8 sets
Incline machine flyes x 4, last one dropset 
Decline machine presses x 4, last one dropset 
Wide grip cable pulldowns rear x 3
Wide grip pulldowns front x 3
V bar pull down x 2
Close grip underhand pull down x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Wheels yesterday, delts and traps today

Seated dB shoulder presses
DB side laterals
Low pulley front raises
Low pulley twisting shrugs
Wide grip upright rows
Close grip ez bar shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Chest this AM and a CT this afternoon to finish my "map" for radiation. I'm ready to zap and train too. Blood work was good. Even the creatinine and kidney function looked real good. Whew.

Flat bench
Dumbell presses
Dumbell flyes
Incline bench
DONE


----------



## mass3000

Thanks for the high praise and yes I am blasting all body parts that I have available. My Ortho just did a arthrogram and it revealed a bankhart shoulder with ALPSA and HAGL separation, like peeling the skin back from a piece of chicken. Talking about a kick in the dick, with the previous standard MRI the supraspinatus tendon had a high grade partial tear which was fixed with scoping and debridement of the cuff. This was Sept 2015, at least I have explanations for the constant pain and lack of progress. Awaiting an authorization for a open surgery.... 
I'll keep you folks posted....


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today

Rev grip bb curls x 3 sets
Bb curls x 7 sets
Seated incline cable curls x 5, last one dropset 
Skullcrushers x 5
Close grip benches x 5 
Cable press downs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Sorry about that Mass. Keep us in the loop. At least you can get this addressed now.

I felt good today so I hit back. T-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows, pull downs.


----------



## 101st Ranger

Also did back today. Pull downs(close and wide) T rows, barbell rows. 

Great workout. Need to get my momentum groove back.


----------



## thebrick

Good to see you 101!

Hit shoulders and traps today. Smith machine presses, drop set dumbbell flyes, x-pulls on the cable, barbell shrugs


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day

Flat dB flyes ss with flat dB benches x 4 rounds
Incline bb benches x 4 sets
DB pullovers x 4
Seated wide grip cable rows x 3
Close grip underhand cable rows x 3
Close grip cable rows x 2, last one dropset 
Bent over bb rows x 3


----------



## ctysgc2016

///


----------



## thebrick

Took yesterday off after a couple good workouts. Plus the weather was so damn nice! I enjoyed some sun and worked on my vitamin D to boost my immune system. Planning on guns today. Lower back pain is in check and I'm fired up.

Lets have a great Saturday brothers! Sling some iron, break a sweat, have a good laugh, and hug the ones you love. Make it count!


----------



## 101st Ranger

Hit the wheels today. Decent intensity given the time away lately. 

Squats 6x12
Leg presses 4x12
Walking lunges 4x8
Good mornings 4x8

Gym got rid of all the damn leg machines. Fuckers!:banghead:


----------



## MattG

Arm day

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Close grip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset 
Machine curls x 3 dropsets 
Overhead ez bar tricep extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
Lying dB extensions ss with dB neutral grip presses x 3 rounds
Rev grip cable press downs ss with standard press downs x 3 rounds, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Arm day for me too Matt. Went well but not a ball-buster. Had a couple people asking me questions about my fight. I always appreciate the support and good intentions. Did not bother me at all. The good support helps to keep me going.


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today

Military presses, rear, x 3 sets 
Military presses, front , x 3, last one dropset 
One arm dB side laterals leaning against wall x 4 dropsets 
Alt dB front raises x 2
Plate raises, top %50 of motion to hit traps x 3 sets
Rear bb shrugs x 3
Front bb shrugs x 3, last one dropset
DB side shrugs running down the rack x 2


----------



## thebrick

Got radiation tomorrow so I hooked up with my training partner and we hit chest. Felt real good and now I can concentrate on the fight tomorrow. Fuck cancer.


----------



## thebrick

You guys hit it hard today and start the week off slinging some iron.

I'll have my radiation schedule later today and can figure out when to get my workouts in.

Give me some inspiration ya bunch of gym rats  :headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## MattG

Leg day

Squats x 5 sets
One leg leg presses x 4
Extensions x 4, last one dropset 
Lying leg curls x 4
Hacks x 3 
Calf raises on leg press sled-2 sets toes in, 2 toes out, 3 toes straight
One leg calf raises holding dB x 3 sets


----------



## 101st Ranger

Killed it yesterday on chest. 

Incline barbell 6x10
Incline dumbell 6x8
Flat dumbell presses(one arm) 4x10
Cable flys 6x12
Knocked out 3 sets of 25push-ups at the end.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back for me today

Flat bb benches x 6 sets
Incline dB flyes x 4
Incline dB presses x 4
Rear wide grip cable pulldowns x 2
Front wide grip pulldowns x 2
Close grip pulldowns x 2
Close grip underhand pulldowns x 2, last one dropset 
One arm dB rows x 3


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris

Rev grip bb curls x 3 sets
Bb curls x 5 last one dropset
Low pulley curls x 4 last one dropset 
Close grip benches x 3
Skullcrushers ss with same weight close grips x 4 rounds
Cable press downs x 4 last one dropset


----------



## 101st Ranger

Back

Bent over barbell rows 6x10
Seated rows 4x12
Dumbell rows 4x8
Wide bar lat pull downs 4x8
Close grip pull downs super setted with t bar pulls(I dunno what it is I kinda made it up) 6x10 each


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps

Seated dB shoulder presses x 4 sets
Machine side laterals ss with machine presses x 4 rounds
DB side laterals ss with dB reverse flyes x 4 rounds
Bb front raises x 3
Wide grip upright rows x 4
Close grip ez bar shrugs x 4, last one dropset 
DB side shrugs x 3, last set ran down the rack


----------



## thebrick

Been sidelined for the past days. Lower back pain has been very stiff. The doc tells me the pain can actually increase in the beginning because the radiation inflames the tumor and is "angry". I said GOOD! I'm glad we pissed it off because the tumor has pissed me off too so now we are even. Doctor said things should improve very soon as the tumor starts to shrink and the bone can heal. That fucker has actually grown into the bone for now.

I'm itching to get back into the weight room. Its my therapy for body AND mind.

You guys inspire me and keep me motivated.


----------



## 101st Ranger

I got a good laugh out of that tumor being pissed off brother and your response!!!

You have one hell of a good attitude. You are the inspiration. We will keep posting up.


----------



## BigBob

Your a tough fucker brick. I feel like a real pussy when I complain about every day shit. I know several people who have or have beaten cancer and I have great sympathy and respect for you guys. I worked in hospice for 9 years and I've met so many amazing people. Stay strong.


----------



## MattG

Damn Brick that sucks brother. You're a tough bastard, you'll be back soon I know it! Hang in there buddy

Usual Saturday bis and tris

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Close grip preachers x 5, last one dropset
Machine curls x 3 dropsets 
Overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
Weighted bench dips x 3, last one dropset
Lying dB extensions ss with dB close grips x 3 rounds
Rev grip cable press downs ss with standard press downs x 3 rounds, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Brothers, they now have me on a steroid to get that radiation inflammation down. Hope to be in the gym early in the week. I ain't done with those weights yet.

You guys keep rockin' the weekend.


----------



## MattG

Great productive day. Got a 10hr power sleep in and woke up feeling great, even though I went to bed drunk as shit.lol. Had big bfast, killed chest and back at the gym, got my truck washed up, grocery shopping done...time for a bunch of food now. Was 65 and sunny here in NE Ohio today, gotta love that!

Flat bb benches x 5 sets
Incline dB benches x 5
Machine pullovers x 4
Seated wide grip cable rows x 4
Close grip underhand cable rows x 4, last one dropset
Tbar rows x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Sounds like a good one Matt!

I hit chest yesterday. Used machines to keep my back braced. Lower back is still bugging me but its better. Arching forward with a load on it is the worst. Worked out well tho. Getting there and felt good to move!

Planning on guns later.


----------



## MattG

Standard leg day yesterday, delts and traps today...

Arnold presses ss with dB shoulder presses x 4 rounds
Seated dB side lateral ss with dB Rev flyes x 4 rounds
Bb front raises ss with low pulley side laterals x 4 rounds
Low pulley twisting shrugs x 4 sets
Rear Bb shrugs x 4
Front Bb shrugs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Arms today

Rev grip bb curls x 4 sets
Bb curls x 4, last one dropset 
Seated incline cable curls ss with concentration curls x 4 rounds, last one dropset 
Skullcrushers ss with close grips x 4 rounds
One arm overhead dB extensions x 3 sets
DB kickbacks x 3
Cable press downs x 2


----------



## thebrick

Had a decent back workout today only to come home and find out about Atom. Heart breaking to see a kid go too soon.


----------



## MattG

Recovery day yesterday, chest and back today...

Flat dB flyes ss with flat dB presses x 4 rounds
Incline dB presses x 4
Decline dB presses x 4
Rear chins x 3 sets
Wide grip cable pull down x 3
Close grip underhand pull down x 3, last one dropset
DB bent over rows x 3


----------



## MattG

Punished bis and tris today real good. Nobody in the gym so had my music cranked and really pushed hard. Lots of grunting and other meathead noises to get extra reps 

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Lying dB tri extensions ss with dB close grip neutral presses x 3 rounds
Close grip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
Overhead ez bar tri extensions ss with machine extensions x 4 rounds
One arm dB hammer curls on preacher bench x 3 sets
Low pulley overhead tri extensions with rope attachment x 4 sets
Machine curls x 3 dropsets
Cable press downs with rope attachment x 3 sets
Ez curls x 2 sets


----------



## thebrick

Back was under control so I hit shoulders today. Went well and I was happy. Going to see if I can keep this going from here. Should be coming into a good period of time for me and I am going to take advantage of it.


----------



## MattG

Hell yeah Brick, keep on keepin on brother!

Hit delts and traps today

Seated dB shoulder presses x 4 sets
DB side laterals x 5, last one ran down the rack
Low pulley front raises x 4, last one dropset
Plate raises from mid point up to top focusing on traps x 3
Wide grip upright rows x 5 sets
Close grip ez bar shrugs x 5, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Chest today... stayed on machines to keep my lower back braced. They told me the bone needs time to heal so don't stress that lower vertebrae area. I guess I will do that for now   Then plan on ramping up the intensity soon.


----------



## MattG

Legs today

Squats x 9 sets
Extensions x 4
Leg curls x 4
One leg leg presses x 4
Calf raises on leg press sled x 8


----------



## thebrick

Back yesterday and guns today. Felt a bit tired yesterday for some reason. But better today. They are weaning off an anti-inflammation steroid and that may be why. They told me that is a side coming off that.

Keeping on at it.


----------



## MattG

Guns for me today too. Took yesterday as my weekly rest day to spend time with my little girl...

Rev grip bb curls x 4 sets
Bb curls x 4, last one dropset 
Seated slightly inclined cable curls with st bar x 3 sets, last one dropset
Same with rope attachment for hammer cable curls x 3, last one dropset 
Skullcrushers ss with close grip benches x 4 rounds
Weighted bench dips x 4
Rev grip cable press downs ss with standard press downs x 4 rounds


----------



## MattG

Chest and back day

Flat dB benches x 5 sets
Decline dB benches x 4
Incline machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 3 rounds
Seated close grip cable rows x 3 sets
Wide grip cable rows x 3
Triangle/neutral grip cable rows x 2
Wide grip cable pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders today. Smith machine presses, drop set dumbbell flies, cable pulls for rear delts and some barbell shrugs at the end.


----------



## BigBob

Hey fellas, good start to the weekend. Got in some Back and biceps today. Felt good. Alternated between seated Smith machine rows and dumbbell curls. Not going so heavy and doing some nice slow strict movements. Have a great weekend.


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps today

Military presses x 3 sets
Rear military presses x 3
Seated dB side laterals ss with dB Rev flyes x 4 rounds
Bb front raises ss with leaning one arm dB laterals x 3 rounds
Rear Bb shrugs x 3
Front Bb shrugs x 4
Leaning one arm dB shrugs x 3


----------



## thebrick

Took yesterday off after 4 in a row. Gonna hits some wheels this weekend and a margarita too.


----------



## BigBob

I wasn't gonna go today but my daughter wanted to. Hit shoulders and legs. Plus my cardio. Her signing up at the gym gets me there more than ever.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris as usual for Saturday 

Seated incline dB curls x 4, last one dropset 
Close grip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset
Low pulley curls x 3, last one dropset
Machine curls x 2 dropsets 
Overhead ez bar tri extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
Lying dB extensions ss with dB neutral grip close grip presses x 4 rounds
Cable press downs ss with one arm overhead extensions x 4 rounds


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

Flat bb benches x 6 sets
Incline bb benches x 4
Machine pullovers x 3
Wide grip rear cable pulldowns x 3
Wide grip front pulldowns x 3
Close grip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset
Bent over bb rows x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Hit wheels yesterday, arms today

Rev grip bb curls x 4 sets
Bb curls x 4, last one dropset
DB curls x 3, last one ran down rack
Lying cable curls x 3, last one dropset 
Skullcrushers ss with close grip benches x 4 rounds
Weighted bench dips ss with overhead dB extensions x 3 rounds
Rev grip cable press downs ss with standard press downs x 3 rounds


----------



## thebrick

Hit back today.. worked around my lower back issue and got it in.


----------



## MattG

Tuesday was 7 days straight for me, so took yesterday off. Hit delts and traps after work today

Arnold presses to failure then dB presses for a few more reps x 4 sets
DB side laterals x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Machine laterals ss with machine shoulder presses x 3 rounds
Low pulley front raises x 3
Wide grip upright rows x 3
Close grip upright rows x 3
Close grip ez bar shrugs x 4, last one dropset
One arm leaning dB shrugs x 3


----------



## thebrick

Matt, sounds like you are hitting hard! You are rockin'!

Had a doc's appointment today so didn't get in to train. Hoping to hit shoulders tomorrow. I feel so out of synch with my workouts this past month. Sux. Fuck cancer.


----------



## BigBob

Hang tough brick. I hyperextended my lower back muscle. Hurt so bad my balls were aching. It's getting better but just got to rest a few more days.


----------



## MattG

Chest and back today

Flat dB flyes ss with flat dB presses x 4 rounds
Incline dB presses x 4 sets
Incline machine flyes ss with machine decline presses x 4 rounds
Seated wide grip cable rows x 3
Close grip cable rows x 3
Close grip underhand cable rows x 3, last one dropset
One arm dB rows x 3


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps this AM. Doc's appt this afternoon.


----------



## MattG

Arm day

Seated incline dB curls x 4 sets, last one dropset 
Close grip ez bar preachers x 4, last one dropset 
Low pulley curls ss with dB hammer curls x 3 rounds
Machine curls x 3 dropsets 
Overhead ez bar tri extensions ss with machine tri extensions x 4 rounds
Lying dB extensions ss with dB neutral grip presses x 3 rounds
Low pulley overhead extensions with rope attachment x 3 sets
Cable press downs x 2, last one dropset


----------



## thebrick

Trained arms today... hoping to hit chest tomorrow. About to head back into treatment soon so doing what I can while I can.


----------



## MattG

Took Sunday off just to catch up on a few things...did wheels yesterday, arms today. My little girls coming over for a while tomorrow so gonna have to take another day off. Back to business as usual Thursday though


----------



## thebrick

Been sick with some sort of respiratory crud. SUX!


----------



## MattG

Man Brick, you just can't ever catch a break can you! Hope it's not too serious brother. Got so much shit going on I almost decided to take some time off from the gym, but made it today anyways for delts and traps. Gotta replace the alternator in my exes Jeep tomorrow and change oil. Doesn't look like it's gonna be fun to get to at all.lol  But can't have my daughter riding in something that dies on the side of the road, so I gotta take care of that. Hopefully hit chest and back tomorrow too and arms saturday. Sunday's gonna be another off day with family stuff going on. Anyways today was...

Rear military presses x 3 sets
Front military presses x 3
DB side laterals x 4, last one ran down the rack
Bb front raises x 4, last one dropset 
Rear Bb shrugs x 4
Front Bb shrugs x 4, last one dropset
DB side shrugs x 2 sets running down the rack


----------



## MattG

Chest and back as planned today

Flat bb benches x 6 sets
Incline bb benches x 4
Machine pullovers x 3
Rear wide grip cable pulldowns x 3
Front pulldowns x 3
Close grip pulldowns x 3
Underhand close grip pulldowns x 3, last one dropset


----------



## MattG

Great bi and tri day. All super sets or trisets with dropsets as well

Seated incline dB curls ss with close grip benches x 4 rounds
Close grip preachers ss with low pulley/rope overhead extensions x 4
Low pulley curls ss with overhead ez bar extensions ss with machine extensions x 3 rounds
Hammer curls ss with lying dB extensions ss with dB neutral grip presses x 3
Machine curl dropsets ss with cable press down dropsets x 3


----------



## MattG

Ate a shitload of ham and potatoes yesterday and spent the day with family...nice rest day. Hit wheels today after work

Squats x 10 sets working up to 1 rm
Leg extensions x 5 sets
Lying leg curls x 5 
Leg presses x 3
Calf raises on leg press sled x 6 sets
Seated calf raises ss with bodyweight standing calf raises x 4 rounds


----------



## MattG

Delts and traps

Seated dB shoulder presses x 4 sets
Leaning one arm dB side laterals x 5 sets
Low pulley front raises ss with seated dB Rev flyes x 4 rounds
Wide grip upright rows x 4
Close grip ez bar shrugs x 4
One arm leaning dB shrugs x 4


----------



## thebrick

trained back today. Kept the lower back good and braced. Did OK. Trying to get my rhythm back.


----------



## MattG

Arms after work today

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Seated incline cable curls
DB curls 
Skullcrushers 
Close grip benches
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard cable presdowns


----------



## MattG

Rest day yesterday then chest and back today...

Flat dB benches
Decline dB benches
Incline machine flyes 
Wide grip cable rows
Close grip underhand cable rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns
Triangle bar pulldowns


----------



## MattG

Usual Saturday arm day

Close grip preachers
Lying dB curls at about 20 degree angle for long stretch
Hammer curls 
Machine curl dropsets
Overhead ez bar tri extensions
Machine extensions
Lying dB extensions
DB neutral grip close grip presses
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Cable press downs
Finished up with feeder type high rep dB extensions and hammer curls...talk about arms being pumped!


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders today. Presses, drop set flyes, x-pulls on the cable, barbell shrugs. Lower back has been hurting but did it anyway. Cancer is a bitch


----------



## MattG

Decided to change things around a little bit for a while...5 days a week instead of 6 to get an extra recovery day in. Legs and delts one day, chest back and traps one day, bis tris and forearms the other day. Still hitting everything every 3-5 days depending on off days. We'll see if it makes any difference or not. Today was wheels and delts 

Squats
One leg leg presses 
Leg extensions
Calf raises on leg press sled
Standing calf raises
Military presses
Rear military presses
DB side laterals
Low pulley front raises


----------



## MattG

Chest, back, traps today

Flat bb benches
Incline dB benches
Bent over rows
Triangle bar rows
Wide grip cable pull downs 
Rear bb shrugs
Front bb shrugs

Fewer exercises than usual but more sets


----------



## thebrick

Haven't been training. Had my first new chemo treatment yesterday and have labs everyday this week. Dang.


----------



## MattG

Sorry to hear that Brick. Cancer is fucked up man  

Hit arms today

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Seated incline cable curls
Low pulley curls
DB curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Cable press downs
Rev grip cable pressdowns


----------



## MattG

Killed delts today and did light legs

Arnold presses
DB shoulder presses
DB side laterals-11 sets running up and down rack, 15lbs up to 45 then back
Machine side laterals
Machine shoulder presses
Lots of leg presses
Leg extensions
Calf raises on leg press sled


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preachers
Low pulley hammer curls using rope attachment 
DB 21''s
Machine curls
Overhead ez bar tricep extensions
Machine extensions
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
One arm overhead dB extensions
Cable press downs

Taking tomorrow off for some family time, and sleeping in as long as possible


----------



## thebrick

Sorry I have not been around brothers. Been feeling real crummy this past week. I guess its the new chemo.


----------



## MattG

Yo Brick! Good to see you pop in bro, was wondering how you were doing...wish it was better than what it is. So how long are these new treatments supposed to continue for? I mean, are they telling you they're working or you gotta keep going through all this hell for a while? 

Still did dinner at the padres today, and found the time to do an hour of chest...figured this way I can hit back a little harder tomorrow. Did close to 20 total sets of flat benches, incline benches, decline flyes, and decline presses today.


----------



## thebrick

Matt, I'll be on this treatment for as long as it is working. Since the cancer is on my bone (lower spine), they told me I would never be 'cancer-free'. The pain on my lower spine is my big issue right now. The goal at this point is to keep everything from growing more as much as we can. They are using a new treatment on me that combines chemo and antibodies. Its my new life from here on. I hope it works.


----------



## MattG

Christ, didn't realize that man, hope it works too brother...

Back and traps today. Glad I hit up chest yesterday, been slacking a little bit on back workouts...so today I hit it hard with lots of sets to failure

Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated triangle bar rows
Rear wide grip cable pulldowns
Close grip underhand cable pulldowns
Bent over dB rows, neutral grip
Wide grip upright rows
Close grip upright rows
Close grip ez bar preachers
Leaning one arm dB shrugs


----------



## MattG

Delts and wheels today

Front bb raises
One arm leaning dB side laterals
Seated reverse dB flyes 
Machine shoulder presses
Machine side laterals
Squats
One leg leg presses
Leg extensions
Leg curls 
Calf work


----------



## MattG

Arm day

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Seated low incline cable curls
Alt dB curls running down rack
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Cable press downs
Rev grip cable press downs
Bench dips

Decided to jump back on mk677 for the hell of it a week ago...and wow, I'm so much fuller and pumped 24/7 it's crazy. I was disappointed last time I ran it but this time so far is straight up awesome! Also on 4iu gh in the am, and cjc1295 plus ghrp2 at bedtime...5 on 2 off. Been on all the others for around 2 months, so this new effect Def came from the addition of the mk677. Perfect compliment to the other gh compounds for sure.


----------



## MattG

Chest, back and traps today

Flat dB benches
Incline machine flyes 
Decline machine presses
Rear chins
Wide grip cable pull down
Close grip cable pull down
Bb shrugs
Rear Bb shrugs 
DB side shrugs


----------



## MattG

Usual Saturday gun day 

Ez curls using arm blaster
Close grip preachers 
Heavy bb cheat curls
Machine curls
DB hammer curls
Overhead Ez bar tricep extensions
Machine extensions
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
One arm overhead dB extensions 
Cable pressdowns

You out there brother Brick? How's everything been going with your treatments?


----------



## MattG

Took Sunday off, hit wheels and delts yesterday. Today I just did chest. A good 25 set beating.

Flat bb benches
Incline dB benches
DB pullovers
Dips-leaning forward as much as possible
Decline dB flyes ss with
Decline dB presses


----------



## MattG

I'm sure everyone is sick of seeing my workouts, but oh well it's a log for me at least so I know what I did last.lol Nobody else up in here, wtf guys!  Bis and tris today...

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls 
Low pulley curls
DB curls down the rack
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grips
Low pulley-rope overhead extensions
Cable press downs
Rev grip cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Matt, I am glad you are keeping this thread alive!!! Glad someone is making the iron clang!

I did mange to hit the gym today. First time in 2 1/2 weeks. Little bit of chest. All the up up to 185# on my bench. LOL! Weak and dizzy but fuck it, I did it and that helps my sanity! Love seeing some of my gym rat friends too. I think I was the only one on chemo in the iron room today      :headbang:


----------



## MattG

Hit back and traps yesterday..
Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated triangle bar rows
Wide grip cable pull downs
Wide grip cable pullovers
Close grip ez bar shrugs
Wide grip upright rows
Leaning one arm dB shrugs

Today was arms as usual for saturday...
High pulley curls to forehead laying on bench
Rev grip preacher curls
Close grip preachers
Zottoman curls
DB concentration curls
Overhead ez bar tricep extensions
Machine extensions
Lying dB skullcrushers
Close grip dB benches, neutral grip
Overhead one arm dB extensions
Cable press downs


----------



## MattG

Delts and legs today

Arnold presses ss
DB shoulder presses
Leaning one arm dB side laterals
DB side laterals
DB front raises
Squats
Extensions
Leg curls 
Calf raises on leg press
Seated calf raises ss with standing calf raises


----------



## MattG

Chest day

Flat dB benches
Incline bb benches
Incline machine flyes 
Decline machine presses
Machine pullovers
Decline dB presses


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris

Bb curls
Rev grip Bb curls 
DB curls running down the rack
Machine curls, dropsets
Cable press downs
Rev grip cable press downs
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches


----------



## thebrick

Felt decent today so I trained arms. Felt great to smell the iron. Hope to get more of these weight sessions in.


----------



## MattG

Good stuff Brick, glad to see you're able to get some training in still.
Took yesterday off, hit back and traps today

T bar corner rows
Bent over bb rows
Wide grip cable pull downs
Rear wide grip pulldowns 
Bb shrugs
Rear bb shrugs
Reverse overhead dB laterals


----------



## MattG

Saturday arm day

Barbell curls x 4 sets
DB hammer curls x 3
Lying high pulley curls x 4
Zottoman curls x 3
Close grip ez bar curls x 4
Cable press downs x 4
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions x 4
Lying dB skullcrushers x 4
Close grip dB benches, neutral grip x 4


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo today, so no training... will I make it in tomorrow? I am going to try.


----------



## MattG

Did legs and delts yesterday, chest today. 

Flat benches
Incline dB presses
Incline machine flyes 
Decline machine presses
Machine pullovers 

25 sets total, chest pumped big time!


----------



## MattG

Usually do bis and tris every Wednesday, but moved it to today since I need to take tomorrow off from the gym...

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip ez bar preachers
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip presses
Overhead ez bar extensions
Machine extensions
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Cable press downs
Rev grip cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

I have been eating lately and I feel stronger. Had chemo yesterday and trained some chest today. Bench, dumbbell presses and dumbbell flies. Hoping my strength holds. I would love to train back or arms tomorrow....


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today. Feeling a little zapped but it was 75%


----------



## mass3000

It's Back day for me! Not super heavy but really focused on contraction, I'm off spinach for two months now so I have to change up from my current volume. Recovery is tough.


----------



## thebrick

Keep at it Mass! Good going!

Trained arms today. I was happy with it. Felt pretty good today. Planning on keep this rolling as much as I can. Training sure helps clear my head too.

Make some noise with the iron brothers!


----------



## MattG

Hit back and traps after work today

Rear bodyweight chins
Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated triangle bar cable rows
Wide grip cable pull downs
Close grip underhand cable pulldowns 
Wide grip upright rows 
Close grip ez bar shrugs


----------



## MattG

Had to get up at 330am for work this morning.  Hate that shit, normally get up around 5...just getting up in the middle of the night like that makes me feel like shit all day long. Almost said the hell with the gym but dragged myself there anyway after work for legs and delts. 

One leg leg presses
Squats
Extensions
Lying leg curls
Seated calf raises
Calf raises on leg press sled
Machine shoulder presses
Machine side laterals
Leaning one arm dB side laterals
DB reverse flyes


----------



## thebrick

Matt, you would have felt guilty if you didn't lift. Am I right?

Got in the weight room for shoulders and traps today. Felt good today. Presses, drop-set flyes, x-pull cross-overs and then shrugs. Rolling along and bucking the norm.


----------



## thebrick

No training today. Had 4 workouts in a row. I'm happy and have some soreness going on. Today I rest and EAT.

You guys have a great weekend!


----------



## MattG

4 days straight and sore is always good Brick! Happy to see the chemo isn't keeping you down brother!

Been doing arm feeders before bed 5 x per week, and I must say Piana was right, they are definitely working. Arms are much fuller all day long after just a couple weeks of doing them. That's the last thing I wanna do when my melatonin kicks in before bed though.lol None tonight since it was arm day at the gym...

Rev grip low pulley curls
Seated incline cable curls
Lying high pulley curls to forehead 
Bb  curls
Zottoman curls to failure, then straight to dB curls to failure
Close grip benches
Overhead high pulley extensions
Cable press downs
DB kickbacks
One arm overhead dB extensions


----------



## thebrick

Trained chest today. It OK, I think it would have been better if I slept good last night. Made it thru bench, dumbbell presses and flyes. I'm happy I made in in to iron town. This is my week off from chemo. Wohoo!


----------



## MattG

Chest for me today too...great minds think alike 

Dips
Incline bb presses
Flat dB presses
DB pullovers
Incline machine flyes 
Decline machine presses


----------



## thebrick

Pigged out on food last night.  lol. Slept great too. Woke up at 5:00 feeling good. A 180º from yesterday. Gotta love it when it happens.

Meet me at 1:30 in the iron room for back today brothers?


----------



## MattG

Ha! On the same page again my man, back for me today as well...plus traps

Seated close grip cable rows
Seated underhand close grip cable rows
Bent over bb rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns
Rear wide grip cable pull downs 
Bb shrugs
Rear bb shrugs 
DB side shrugs


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preachers
Low pulley cable curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar tricep extensions
Machine extensions
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Matt, I think we are on identical schedules. 

I hit guns yesterday too. I was feeling a little tired but I hit the iron anyway. I cut the number of sets I normally do a bit short. I've been eating like a pig with plenty of carbs lately and my pump was very good anyway  :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps yesterday. Gonna take today off and rest and eat. 4 in a row. Not bad for an old guy in chemo  LOL


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off since I had to get to bed early so I could get up at 330am for work today. Still felt off all day. Hit wheels and delts after work, had a hard time getting into it. Hate days like that. Still managed around 40 total sets so not too shabby...


----------



## squatster

Did my reps in the 50's on the arms


----------



## MattG

Saturday I hit arms as usual, yesterday took off to spend time with my little girl...today was chest after work

Flat bb benches
Incline dB presses
Decline flyes
Decline presses
Incline machine flyes
Decline machine presses


----------



## MattG

Back and traps day

Wide grip cable pulldowns
Wide grip pulldowns behind head
Close grip pulldowns
Close grip underhand pulldowns
Wide grip upright rows
Close grip ez bar shrugs
Leaning one arm dB shrugs
DB side shrugs running down the rack


----------



## grizz

Squats today. Only made 4 plates for a triple, I can tell I didn't train while I was gone. Think I'm going to go for higher reps for a month or two, I need to build my rep strength back.


----------



## thebrick

Keep at it grizz.

Had chemo yesterday, but today I did train chest. Felt good but not as strong as usual. Hey, I was pushing some iron at least.


----------



## MattG

Quick arm session after work 

Seated incline dB curls 
Close grip preachers
Zottoman curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers 
Close grip benches 
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard cable pressdowns


----------



## nguyenminhbeo

//////////


----------



## thebrick

Felt good yesterday and trained back. T-bars, dumbbell rows, pull-downs and cable rows. Been eating like a madman and I feel stronger. I'm a tad on the fat side but I'll take it as the price for feeling better.

Want to get some shoulders in today if work will let me.


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off so I could get to bed early, got up 330am for work today...hit wheels and delts afterwards 

Squats 
Hacks
Extensions
Lying leg curls 
Calf raises on leg press sled
Seated calf raises ss with standing bodyweight raises
Arnold presses
DB shoulder presses
DB side laterals
Seated dB reverse flyes


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders/ traps Thursday and guns yesterday. I'm on a roll. Gonna rest today and enjoy the sun.

Let's have a great weekend brothers!


----------



## rAJJIN

Saturday I like to train arms.
Maybe finish with high reps for calves.
Eating eggs now sitting at Waffle House then on the way


----------



## Magnus82

thebrick said:


> Planning on chest tomorrow.





rAJJIN said:


> Saturday I like to train arms.
> Maybe finish with high reps for calves.
> Eating eggs now sitting at Waffle House then on the way



Preworkout waffle house,  that what I'm talking about


----------



## MattG

Arms for me today as well

Bb curls
Rev grip Bb curls
Lying high pulley to head curls
Seated low incline cable curls
DB 21''s ended up more like 30''s
Machine curls
Low pulley/rope overhead tri extensions
Lying dB skullcrushers
DB closegrip/neutral grip presses
Cable press downs
Rev grip press downs using triangle bar
Overhead dB extensions


----------



## thebrick

Got a CT and chemo today. Gonna be a long day. Got my fingers crossed on that scan. No training for me. Been feeling pretty good though. 

You guys keep it going in  the weight room. Planning on a chest workout tomorrow.


----------



## MattG

Hit chest and calves today

Flat dB bench presses
Incline bb presses
DB pullovers
Machine incline flyes
Machine decline presses
Seated calf raises
Calf raises on leg press sled, toes in, out, straight


----------



## MattG

Back and traps

Seated wide grip cable rows to chest
Seated close grip underhand cable rows
Wide grip bentover bb rows
Close grip underhand bb rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns
Bb shrugs
Rear bb shrugs
DB shrugs running down the rack


----------



## MattG

How'd the CT scan go Brick? Good news I hope.

Bis and tris for me today 

Low pulley curls
Close grip preachers
Incline dB curls
Zottoman curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Hey Matt - Scan was a mixed bag. Good = no new malignancies and lower spine lesions appear stable. Bad = the other stuff increased 15%. There is a chance its initial inflammation from the chemo drug. Doc wants to wait until the next scan before deciding any new treatment/ decisions. Fuck cancer.

Trained chest yesterday and back today. Considering my situation it went pretty damn good. Fuck cancer again.


----------



## lycan Venom

Legs.

Squats 10 x 10 200lbs
Leg curl 10 x 10 100lbs
Leg extension  10 x 10 100lbs
Weighted lunges 30lbs bulgarian bag 50 yards total
Weighted prison squat jumps 30lbs 10 x 10
Weighted leg raise 12lb medicine ball 10 x 10
Weighted hip flexer raise 30lbs 3 x 10

2mi weighted 30lb brisk walk

Just started back up after a 4mo. Hiatus from my injured shoulder/pec. Legs feel like jello.


----------



## thebrick

Good to se you back in the weight room lycan! 

Took yesterday off. Planning on a shoulder session after lunch. Feeling good so far today.

You guys have any holiday plans? I just have a craving for some good barbecue ribs and potato salad and that will be satisfied this weekend.


----------



## lycan Venom

My daughters play softball. My oldest made allstars, so we will be having back to back tournaments from today until Monday. I will most likely BBQ and hopefully take my girls out shooting and fishing if possible.

Im glade to read your doing better. Ive lost my dad in 2010, and aunt just a few months ago from cancer. My neighbor battled and is winning the fight. It doesnt seem like a big deal when it is a stranger, but when it hits home and is something you deal with daily it changes everything. Im happy your staying positive and having the fighters mentality.


----------



## MattG

Plans for this weekend consists of beer drinking.lol Now that I'm single again, probably hit up the bar tonight in hopes of finding a slut to bring home for the night   Party at a buddies tomorrow, sitting around a fire drinking with dad Sunday night...

Quads, hams, and delts today

Leg presses on sled
One leg leg presses on machine
Extensions
Lying leg curls
DB lunges
Military presses
Rear military presses
DB side laterals
DB front raises
Overhead reverse dB laterals


----------



## MattG

Arms as usual for Saturday 

Bb curls
Rev grip Bb curls
One arm dB spider curls (hammers)
Seated low incline cable curls
Machine curls
DB skullcrushers
Closegrip/neutral grip dB benches
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Triangle bar cable press downs
St bar cable press downs
Machine extensions


----------



## thebrick

Trained arms this AM. Now I'm thinking about barbecue ribs!


----------



## aon1

thebrick said:


> Trained arms this AM. Now I'm thinking about barbecue ribs!



On the same page today with thinking about barbecue......you can just smell it everywhere out here today...I'm pretty sure every other place is barbecuing


----------



## MattG

Chest and calves today. Did something different for a change...did partials on incline machine flyes doing first half of motion for 4 reps then 5th one whole motion-total 20 reps per set then ss with close grip benches elbows out. Then did partials again second half of motion 4 reps, 5th one full motion for 20 reps total then ss with flat benches bar to neck. Then full motion high reps on machine again ss with regular flat benches. Incline dB presses next then lots of calf work on leg press sled. Man, I got a great stretch and awesome pump from that chest workout! Have a great and safe holiday brothers :headbang:


----------



## squatster

Doing just basics for a few months -
Chest today
Flat bench
Inclines
Both light - sets of 20
Shoulders
Military s 
Rear deltoid
That's it
Real strict
Was intense - got a great pump


----------



## MattG

Back and traps

Wide grip cable pulldowns, behind head
Front wide grip pulldowns
Close grip underhand pulldowns
Machine rows, wide grip
Machine rows, close grip
Upright rows
Close grip ez bar shrugs


----------



## thebrick

chest today. bench, dumbbell presses and flies,


----------



## thebrick

Drank a big iced coffee and hit back yesterday. T-bars, dumbbell rows, cable rows (2 and one arm), pull-downs, pull-overs


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ate big all day, went to gym after a preworkout meal of 8oz grilled chicken and a pound of baked potatoes.  Felt a little off driving there, not well physically.
Once inside, wound up hitting back with two cool guys there I know, had an amazing thickening back workout.
Deads 4x6-12
BB Rows 3x10-12
TBar Rows 3x10-12
One Arm DB Rows 3x10-12

KILLED IT.


----------



## thebrick

LOVE IT Grim!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Likewise brother!  You're a maniac!


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off to see my little girl, arms today after work

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preacher curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard press downs


----------



## thebrick

I took today off from the gym. Wasn't feeling it.Plan to Friday.


----------



## Rachel

swimming, i like swimming


----------



## MattG

Yesterday was quads, hams, and delts. Usually do arms on saturdays, but got my schedule messed up last week so I did chest and calves instead today...

Flat bb benches 
Incline dB flyes
Incline dB presses
Incline machine flyes 
Decline machine presses
Machine pullovers
Standing calf raises
Calf raises on leg press sled


----------



## thebrick

Trained shoulders and traps yesterday and guns today. I had a nice pump and i am already getting some soreness. That's right! I am still stirring some shit! Love it!

Let's make some noise in the weight room!


----------



## MattG

Rest day yesterday, hit up bis and tris today

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Lying cable curls to head
Concentration curls
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
DB skullcrushers
Neutral/close grip dB presses
Rope cable press downs
Machine extensions


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo yesterday. Gonna shoot for a chest workout after lunch.


----------



## MattG

Back and traps today

Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated close grip underhand cable rows
Chins
Bb rows
Bb shrugs
Rear Bb shrugs
One arm leaning dB shrugs


----------



## MattG

Legs and delts

Leg presses on sled
One leg leg presses on machine
Extensions
Lying leg curls 
Military presses
Rear military presses
Seated dB side lateral's
Seated dB Rev flyes
DB front raises


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo Monday, trained chest on Tuesday for a good one... had chemo fatigue yesterday so rested and ate and today I nailed a pretty good back workout. I'm smiling now.


----------



## c7469616

/////////


----------



## ngocha2991

//////////////////


----------



## MattG

Man, these Chinese spammers are out of fucking control on this board anymore. Makes no sense why they think gearheads would be interested in porta johns.lol  Hit arms today good and hard. Found out turbotax didn't do my school tax, and my employer didn't take any out...so I get to pay close to $500 for this bullshit. Needless to say im pissed big time, so I went fucking crazy at the gym to get some anger out.lol

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preachers
Low pulley curls 
Zottoman curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar extensions 
Bench dips
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Rode the bike to the gym and hit guns. Its Friday, right?


----------



## MattG

Chest and calves today

Flat dB presses
Incline bb presses
Machine flyes, mix of partials and full reps
Decline machine press
Machine pullovers 
Seated calf raises
Calf raises on leg press sled
Few quick sets of dB curls and overhead dB extensions for an arm pump


----------



## MattG

Arms yesterday,  back and traps today

Chins
Wide grip cable pulldowns behind neck
Close grip pulldowns to chin
Shoulder width Rev grip pulldowns 
Wide grip straight arm cable pullovers
Wide grip upright rows
Close grip ez bar shrugs
DB shrugs running down the rack


----------



## psych

chest
bench-325x10x5x5
shirt 455x3 3 board, 515 3x2 2 board, almost dropped on my face on 2nd set
incline bench dropped 225 a side for 90 cause i was shot from shirt 4x10
pecdeck 112 4x20
hammer lat 160 4x15

i'm posting here now


----------



## thebrick

Chemo on Monday, felt OK Tuesday so hit a pretty good chest workout. Little tired today but I did back anyway at 75%. Fuck cancer. Fuck chemo too.


----------



## MattG

Legs and delts

Leg presses on sled 
Hack squats
Extensions
Lying leg curls 
DB lunges
DB shoulder presses
DB side lateral raises
Low pulley front raises
Overhead reverse dB laterals


----------



## psych

arms bicep
hammer curl machine 4x10
fat grip ez curl  6x6
db curls 4x10

tricep
push downs 4x15
weight dip machine 4x8
grenade all push down 4x10


----------



## MattG

psych said:


> arms bicep
> hammer curl machine 4x10
> fat grip ez curl  6x6
> db curls 4x10
> 
> tricep
> push downs 4x15
> weight dip machine 4x8
> grenade all push down 4x10



How do you like those fat grips? Always wanted to try them but they're not cheap


----------



## thebrick

Pushed myself into the gym yesterday but was glad I did. Hit some shoulders and traps. Actually had a pump going and seeing my friends was nice too.

I'll be out taking a beach vacation next week so you guys hit it hard. When I get back, I will be reviewing the gym video to make sure you all didn't slack


----------



## MattG

Hell yeah brick, enjoy the vacation you deserve it bro! Just got home from doing bis and tris...

Close grip ez bar preachers
Rev grip preachers
Pull ups
Machine curls, dropsets
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar extensions
Bench dips
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard pressdowns


----------



## MattG

Hit chest and calves Saturday, took Sunday off for Father's day activities...pulled something in my back, hurt so damn bad I couldn't sleep for shit last night. So instead of back and traps today I did arms again. Hope to hit back tomorrow as long as it isn't hurting too bad. Not even sure what caused it, just started getting shooting pains out of nowhere.


----------



## MattG

Back and traps today

Seated wide grip cable rows
Close grip underhand cable rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns behind neck
Wide grip front pulldowns
Rear bb shrugs
Front bb shrugs
DB side shrugs


----------



## MattG

Quads, hams and delts

Squats slightly wide stance toes out
Squats narrow stance toes straight
One leg leg presses on machine
Extensions
Lying leg curls
Military presses
Military presses behind neck
DB side laterals
Seated dB reverse flyes


----------



## SRHealthTech

jogging and box, felt really good


----------



## MattG

Arms after work today...

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preachers
DB hammer curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard press downs
Bench dips


----------



## MattG

Chest and calves

Incline machine flyes, partials and full reps
Flat bb benches to neck
Flat bb benches normal
Incline bb benches
Machine pullovers 
Calf raises on leg press sled
Standing calf raises


----------



## MattG

Usually take Sundays off, but went and did arms yesterday just cause I was watching you tube shit and saw a couple new things I had to try.lol  Today I hit back and traps after work

Chins
Bent over bb rows
Corner rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns behind neck
Wide grip pulldowns front
Ez bar upright rows
Close grip Ez bar shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Back from vacation. I guess the beer and tequila did me good because the chest workout went well. Flat bench, dumbbell presses and flyes and incline bench. Now I'm chugging a protein shake.


----------



## MattG

Good to see ya Brick! How was the vacation man?
Hit legs and delts today

Leg press on sled
Squats
Extensions
Leg curls
Machine shoulder presses
DB side laterals
DB front raises
Seated dB reverse flyes


----------



## thebrick

Hey Matt, had a nice beach vacation. Just took it easy and my only worry last week was to figure out what to eat or drink next. Even bought a real Cuban cigar and enjoyed that. Came back Sat. nite and into chemo on Monday. reality check.  lol

Had a good back workout today. T-bars, dumbbell rows, hammer rows and pull downs.


----------



## MattG

Did bis and tris again yesterday which was 6 days straight at the gym so took a rest day today since I gotta get up at 330am for freakin work tomorrow. Fuckers wanna get out early on Fridays so they jack everybody's sleep schedule up to start a couple hours earlier than normal.  Plan on hitting chest and calves tomorrow. Looking forward to a great weekend of food and drinking


----------



## thebrick

Took yesterday off and hit shoulders and traps today. 

I like your weekend plans Matt. I'm gonna follow your lead!


----------



## MattG

Hit chest and calves yesterday, bis and tris today...

Bb curls
Rev grip Bb curls
Seated incline cable curls
Machine curls, dropsets
Lying dB skullcrushers
DB close grip benches
Low pulley overhead extensions
Bench dips
Cable press downs

Party time!


----------



## thebrick

Hit the guns yesterday. felt good. Taking today off and thinking about barbeque  ribs instead. 

You guys have a great holiday!!!


----------



## MattG

Back and traps on sunday, took yesterday off for family time. Today hit arms...

Seated dB curls
Close grip preachers
DB hammer curls
DB concentration curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar extensions
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard press downs
Bench dips


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo yesterday. Today I trained back. I'm nuts. 

My bloodwork looked good. The last thing the oncologist told me yesterday was "keep going to the gym"


----------



## MattG

Hell yeah, that's always good to hear from the doc!
Legs and delts today

Leg presses on sled
One leg leg presses on machine
Extensions
Leg curls
Some calf work even tho I do that on chest day
DB shoulder presses
Seated dB side laterals 
Seated dB rev flyes 
Bb front raises
Standing dB side laterals


----------



## thebrick

Just got back in from a shoulder/trap workout. Had to push myself to get in, but glad I did. i do feel better. Lunch time! Grilled beef patty, black beans, fresh tomato and salad. Its very humid here too... so lots of water. 

happy Friday ya bunch of gym rats! Make some noise with those plates!


----------



## MattG

Hot and humid as hell here too. Sucks my gym don't have AC, flat out dripping in sweat today. Hit chest and calves,  arms tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

Chest today. Bench, flat dumbell presses and flyes. Had to push thru fatique.


----------



## MattG

Arms on Sat as planned, rest day yesterday. Today hit back and traps...

Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated close grip underhand cable rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns rear
Wide grip cable pulldowns front
Upright rows, close grip ez bar
Close grip ez bar shrugs
DB shrugs running down the rack


----------



## finewayne

3x chest and back workout


----------



## thebrick

good to see you here finewayne!

About to hit the door for a back workout. Feeling good today.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris after work in a 90 degree gym with 90% humidity. Dripping in sweat.lol

DB curls
Close grip preachers
Ez bar curls 
Machine curls dropsets
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead Ez bar extensions 
Bench dips
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard pressdowns


----------



## MattG

Legs and delts

Leg presses on sled
One leg leg presses on machine 
Extensions
Leg curls
Military presses
Rear military presses
DB side laterals 
Low pulley front raises


----------



## finewayne

Straight-Leg Raises 3×20
Deadlift 5×3
Ab Crunch (Feet Up) 3×20
Strecth


----------



## thebrick

Trained arms yesterday. Started out a little slow but I came alive and ended up with a good training session. Rode my motorcycle home in the bright sun. Love it.

Happy Friday eve brothers.


----------



## thebrick

Shoulders and traps this AM. Smith machine presses, dumbell flyes, reverse cable flyes, barbell shrugs, one arm dumbell shrugs sitting on the end of a bench. Love those dumbell shrugs. Really lets you get a full range of motion when you hit one side at a time.

Friday!!!!!


----------



## MattG

Nice! That's a shrug variation I've never tried before...def gonna try those out next trap day. Just got done with chest and calves

Machine flyes-lots of sets doing partials and full reps
Flat bb benches 
Flat benches to neck
Incline dB presses
Claf raises on leg press sled- toes in, out, straight until it hurt like a bitch


----------



## thebrick

Matt, I sit right out on the very end of a bench, (length-wise) heavy dumbell in one hand (I use straps on these) and while bracing myself on the bench with the other hand, shrug away. Let me know how you like em.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Back to HIT for chest/bis/abs yesterday.
HITting legs tomorrow in the middle of an amazing, degrading, exciting, inviting GRIM REPPER CHEAT DAY.
I'll report back with some of my dietary tornadoes you mongrels!  Yes bitches...
I am back...


----------



## finewayne

take it slow today..
3 mile walk/20 push ups/50 sit ups


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris this afternoon 

Bb curls
Rev grip Bb curls
DB concentrations
Machine curls
Lying dB extensions
DB close grip presses
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Machine extensions
Cable pressdowns/rope


----------



## The Grim Repper

Legs were great.  Eats were too. Crushed iron. Crushed food.


----------



## thebrick

You are inspiring me Grim! Good to see you here brother!


----------



## The Grim Repper

thebrick said:


> You are inspiring me Grim! Good to see you here brother!


If I can return 1/100th of the inspiration...


----------



## finewayne

Squat: 4x5 @ 275
Incline Press: 3x5 @ 155
Lunges w/25lb plate overhead: 2x10
Cable Row: 3x10 @ 105


----------



## The Grim Repper

Delts tris abs tonight.  Back to heavy Yates HIT training for a bit.  Getting a bit more density going and want to get my poundages back up.


----------



## Magnus82

I'm going to do some late night cardio tonight with the Mrs.


----------



## MattG

Back and traps today

Wide grip cable pulldowns, rear
Wide grip pulldowns, front
Bent over bb rows
Close grip underhand pulldowns
Rear bb shrugs
Front bb shrugs
One arm seated dB shrugs 


Tried those shrugs on the end of the bench u told me about brick...man, I really like those! Great stretch and my traps were actually buning after 4 sets of those, and that rarely happens. Good shit :headbang:


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris 

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip ez bar preachers
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar extensions
Bench dips
Cable pressdowns


----------



## finewayne

-60 pushups 
-85 TRX rows 
-Sled pushes


----------



## thebrick

Chemo and scan on Monday
Rest yesterday because of fatigue and nausea
Chest today and went well. I was kinda surprised. Bench, dumbell presses and flyes

Best news, my CT report yesterday says cancer is stable right now. Fuckin' A+


----------



## thebrick

Back today. t-bars, dumbell rows, cable rows, close-grip pull-downs


----------



## MattG

Did legs and delts yesterday, chest and calves today...flat bb benches, incline bb presses, machine flyes, decline presses, calf raises on leg press and standing calf raises. I'm off thru tuesday, plan on hitting it hard in the gym the next few days. Weekends here brothers, have a good one!


----------



## finewayne

Inclines:
135 x 12, 12, 10

Curlzz:
85 x 10
65 x 15


----------



## thebrick

rested the past couple days.... maybe hit the iron tomorrow?


----------



## MattG

Hit arms on Saturday, man was it ever a hot one that day! Sweated my damn balls of at the gym.lol  Took yesterday off to spend time with my little one. Today I did back and traps...standard workout of various cable rows and pulldowns, upright rows and shrugs.


----------



## thebrick

Chemo yesterday. It was a rough one for some reason. Came home tired and nauseated. Managed to eat some pizza. Chemo affects the way things taste. No taste and flat. The spicy tasted good.

Gonna try to hit chest this afternoon. Been missing too many workouts.  

Good to see everyone at it even with this heat.


----------



## thebrick

It was chest on Tuesday, arms on Wednesday, and back today. Today's workout was a challenge with my energy level. Did it anyway at a slower and lighter pace. Thinking I'm going to rest tomorrow. Recovery takes longer while in treatment. BUT! I always feel better after a workout. Even if the workout semi-sucked.

What's up brothers!?


----------



## MattG

Been slacking a little bit this week due to changing work schedule...Tues I hit arms then off wed bc I had a Dr appt, off yesterday just bc I felt like shit.lol. Today I did chest and delts. Def going to gym tomorrow just not sure what I'm training yet...


----------



## thebrick

First day I have had a decent workout all week.  Lots of fatigue this past week. Shoulders and traps. Finally at it.

You guys hit it hard and have a great weekend!


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today...

Bb curls
Reverse grip preachers
One arm dB preachers
Concentration curls
Machine curls
Lying dB skullcrushers
Close grip dB bench presses
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Machine extensions
Cable pressdowns


----------



## squatster

Chest and shoulders
- just pushes
Was going to do triceps also bur ran out of time


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris on Saturday for me, off yesterday. Today I hit back and traps...bb rows, corner rows with vbar, one arm pulldowns, straight arm pulldowns, rear bb shrugs and front bb shrugs


----------



## big_rich

Back and biceps and abs. today will be a brutal workout. High volume baby


----------



## thebrick

Felt good today. Hit chest, decline bench, flat dumbell presses, dumbell flyes and pec deck. Forced out some reps with the help of my training partner. Love going for intensity when I can.


----------



## MattG

Wheels for me today...well technically yesterday afternoon. Moved to afternoon turn so my hours are off a bit now. Tell you one thing, it's a hell of a lot easier going to bed at 330am than it is getting up at 330am. Plus I now work 4 10''s with a 3 day weekend...and extra money for shift change. Lovin it!


----------



## thebrick

Chemo fatigue kept me out of the gym yesterday. I was worthless Tuesday. Ate shit food last night and went to bed very early. Felt much stronger today so I trained guns. I would like to hit back hard tomorrow.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris before work today

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip preachers
DB hammer curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Overhead ez bar extensions
Bench dips
Rev grip ss with standard cable pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Feeling good today. Hit back. Rack deads, dumbell rows, t-bars, close grip pull downs. Love it when that happens. Still love training back.


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts before work

Machine flyes-sets of partials and full reps
Flat benches to neck
Flat benches
Incline dB presses
Decline dB presses
Rear military presses
Front military presses
Seated dB side laterals
Seated dB reverse flyes
Standing dB side laterals running down rack


----------



## thebrick

Damn good shoulder workout today.

Weekend is here!


----------



## thebrick

Trained guns on Saturday. Went well. Rested yesterday... and went for a long ride on the motorcycle. Today is chemo day. Fuck cancer. Its cramping my style.  :banghead:   Fuck chemo too.

You guys start your week with a kick-ass workout sometime today.


----------



## MattG

Saturday hit guns, Sunday was an off day...today  (yesterday) before work hit back and traps

Wide grip chins
Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated close grip underhand rows
Wide grip cable pulldowns, behind neck
Ez bar upright rows
Close grip Ez bar shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Day started with doubts I would make it in to the gym. I did go and had a very good chest workout after all.


----------



## aon1

thebrick said:


> Day started with doubts I would make it in to the gym. I did go and had a very good chest workout after all.



Keep pushing ......what ever it takes never give in


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris today...

Rev grip cable press downs ss
Close grip low pulley curls
St bar cable press downs ss
Wide grip low pulley curls
One arm cable extensions ss
One arm cable concentration curls
Close grip benches ss
Machine curls-dropsets


----------



## thebrick

Back yesterday... rack deads, dumbell rows, cable rows, pull-downs


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts

Flat bb benches
Incline dB presses
Incline machine flyes
Decline machine presses
Machine shoulder presses
DB side laterals
DB front raises


----------



## thebrick

did not train yesterday. Energy was in the gutter. Today I managed some arm training. Not gonna win any awards from that session tho. Still feel 50%


----------



## MattG

Felt like total shit today, probably from not getting enough sleep the past few nights...plus I started eating a bunch more lately in attempt to put more size on. Was already getting 4-5k daily, then I decided to load up on more carbs...lots of oatmeal, cereal, bagels, English muffins a couple times a day on top of my other meals...I think all the extra fiber is making my gut angry, been on the shitter all freakin day.lol  Still went and did wheels...squats, leg presses, extensions, leg curls, calf work. Have a good weekend my brothers!


----------



## MattG

Tris and bis today

Cable skullcrushers
Ez bar skullcrushers 
Close grip benches
One arm cable extensions
Cable press downs
Incline dB curls
Drag curls
Cheat curls
Hammer concentration curls
Machine curls


----------



## MattG

Back and traps

Chins-bar behind neck
Wide grip cable pull down
Close grip cable pull down
Corner rows
Rear bb shrugs
Front bb shrugs


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts 

Incline bb presses
Flat dB flyes 
Flat dB presses
DB pullover's
Arnold presses to failure then dB presses to failure
DB side laterals, partials
DB side laterals running down rack


----------



## thebrick

Chemo yesterday and gonna hit chest in an hour.


----------



## MattG

Tris and bis

Cable press downs
Rev grip cable press downs
DB skullcrushers
DB close grip presses
Overhead ez bar extensions
Machine extensions
Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Machine curls


----------



## thebrick

Rested yesterday. Today was back day. I was at 70% and moving slower than usual but it got done. Walked out of the gym feeling good about that.

Anybody up for guns tomorrow? Maybe right after lunch?


----------



## MattG

Hit wheels yesterday, back and traps today

Wide grip cable pulldowns
Rear wide grip pulldowns 
Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated triangle bar cable rows
Ez bar upright rows
Closegrip Ez bar shrugs
DB shrugs


----------



## food123

i run after work everyday


----------



## thebrick

After a couple rough days, I felt better today and trained shoulders/traps today. Went pretty well but a bit slower than usual. Chemo really taxes your stamina so I just pace myself. Walked out feeling better and glad I went.

You guys want to train chest tomorrow? I'm a good spot. You say you want 8 reps, I'm gonna make you do 10.


----------



## MattG

No chest tomorrow, but Def on tuesday...bis and tris before work tomorrow. Took a well needed 2 day break, been months since I did that and felt good to recover and make some time for friends over the weekend. I feel half guilty, but it's always a good thing to take small breaks every now and then. One of these days I need to take a full week off. Usually only do that once or twice a year...but has been a while, at least 6 months since I've done that. Always a good mental and physical break...and come back ready to kill it!


----------



## MattG

Arms as planned

Seated incline dB curls
Close grip ez bar preachers
DB hammer curls
Machine curls
Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Rope/cable overhead extensions
Cable presdowns


----------



## thebrick

After a couple rough days, finally hit chest today. Not to bad. Pushing on.


----------



## big_rich

Chest and shoulders focusing on upper chest. weak point training


----------



## MattG

Same here, chest and delts today

Incline machine flyes, 2 sets first half partials, 2 sets second half partials, 2 sets full motion...supersetted with flat benches to neck and regular flat benches. Incline dB presses, seated dB shoulder presses, seated side laterals, seated reverse flyes, standing dB side laterals running down the rack


----------



## MattG

Quick back and traps session today

Bent over bb rows
Wide grip cable pull downs 
Close grip pulldowns
Rev grip pulldowns, close grip 
Rear bb shrugs 
Front bb shrugs


----------



## MattG

Tris and bis

Close grip benches
Incline ez bar skullcrushers ss with incline close grip presses
Flat skullcrushers ss with flat close grip presses
Rope/cabe press downs ss with one arm overhead dB extensions
Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
DB concentration curls
Machine curls, dropsets


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off, had too many things going on to make it to the gym. Did go in today for some legs...squats, lunges, extensions, leg curls, calf raises on leg press sled, seated calf raises


----------



## thebrick

Back in town from a vacation visiting friends last week. Now I am sick with a bug. Hope to get back to the iron soon.


----------



## psych

thebrick said:


> Back in town from a vacation visiting friends last week. Now I am sick with a bug. Hope to get back to the iron soon.



Got you brah!


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts before work

Flat dB presses 
Incline bb presses
DB pullovers
Behind the neck presses
Military presses
DB side laterals


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris

Close grip preachers
Seated incline cable curls
DB hammer curls
Machine curls
Lying dB skullcrushes
DB close grip presses
Cable press downs 
Rev grip cable press downs
Overhead dB extensions


----------



## thebrick

Still feeling less than... but better. Doc says its a virus.


----------



## MattG

Back and traps

Wide grip cable pulldowns
Wide grip pulldowns behind head
Standing low pulley rows
Seated close grip cable rows
Ez bar upright rows
Close grip Ez bar shrugs


----------



## MattG

Hit tris and bis today

Skullcrushers
Close grip benches
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Bench dips
Cable press downs
Rev grip press downs
Rev grip bb curls
Ez curls
Machine curls


----------



## thebrick

Coming out of that hole and feeling better. I actually did guns today to ease back into the weights.


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts today. Flat bb benches, incline dB presses, machine flyes, machine decline presses...machine shoulder presses, machine side laterals, dB laterals, bent over reverse flyes, overhead reverse dB laterals. Gonna hit wheels either tomorrow or monday


----------



## thebrick

Back yesterday and shoulders today. Been feeling pretty goopd. Chemo tomorrow should take care of that. LOL

Hope you guys had a good holiday and ate some barbeque. I did.


----------



## MattG

Took sat and sun off. Ate a big porterhouse with baked potato and corn on the cob plus had a couple beers...then forced myself to go hit legs half an hour later today


----------



## MattG

Tris and bis before work.

Lying dB skullcrushers
DB close grip presses
Overhead ez bar extensions
Machine extensions
Cable press downs
Close grip ez bar preachers
Incline dB curls
Machine curls


----------



## MattG

Back and traps yesterday, chest and delts today. Machine flyes, partials and full reps...flat bb benches to neck, flat bb benches, decline dB presses...Arnold presses, dB shoulder presses, dB side laterals. Change in work schedule tomorrow so gonna be a rest day. Weekends just about here!


----------



## thebrick

Did a chest workout yesterday @ 60%. Been dealing with a lot of pain in my lower back where the lesions are. Got a scan soon. Fuck cancer.  Gonna try either back or arms today.

Let's plan on a good day and weekend!


----------



## thebrick

Didn't make it in yesterday. Fatigue set in big time. Took a long afternoon nap. Planning on a back workout late morning.


----------



## MattG

Arms today, probably hit wheels tomorrow...if not def on Monday

Rev grip bb curls
Bb curls
Lying cable curls to head
Machine curls
Skullcrusher's
Close grip benches
Low pulley/rope overhead extensions
Bench dips
Cable press downs
Rev grip pressdowns


----------



## thebrick

Trained back yesterday and I was weak. I don't like that… but not sure what's going on or why. Today is rest day and enjoying the day with my wife.


----------



## MattG

Just wrapped up a leg session. Squats, leg presses, extensions, leg curls, seated calf raises, calf raises on leg press. 4 more days of work, unless I gotta work ot then possibly 5 days...then off on vacation for 10 days! Man, do I ever need a break. Looking forward to it. Not doing anything special but it's my b day week so will definitely be doing 12oz curls a lot I'm sure


----------



## aon1

MattG said:


> Just wrapped up a leg session. Squats, leg presses, extensions, leg curls, seated calf raises, calf raises on leg press. 4 more days of work, unless I gotta work ot then possibly 5 days...then off on vacation for 10 days! Man, do I ever need a break. Looking forward to it. Not doing anything special but it's my b day week so will definitely be doing 12oz curls a lot I'm sure



Happy b-day and enjoy that vacation...not sure why but this year I seem to be counting the days until our vacation


----------



## MattG

Back and traps

Wide grip cable pulldowns behind head
Seated wide grip cable rows
Seated close grip underhand rows
DB rows
Upright ez bar rows
Close grip ez bar shrugs 
DB shrugs


----------



## thebrick

Good chest workout yesterday. Decline bench, flat dumbell presses, dumbell flyes and pec deck. Out for treatment today.


----------



## MattG

Bis and tris before work

DB curls
Preacher curls 
DB hammer preachers 
Machine curls
DB skullcrushers
DB close grip presses
Cable press downs 
Overhead dB extensions


----------



## thebrick

no training the last two days... feeling very crummy with nausea. damn.


----------



## MattG

Took yesterday off, hit chest and delts today. Flat flyes, incline dB presses, machine flyes, behind head presses, military presses, dB side laterals. Off finally for vacation. No work until the 26th. Lovin it!


----------



## thebrick

Have a great b'day week Matt!


----------



## MattG

Hit tris and bis today. Only a 1 hour session but kept rest periods short and ended up with a great pump.

Skullcrushers ss
  Close grip benches x 4 rounds
Overhead ez bar extensions ss
  Machine extensions x 3 rounds
Rev grip cable press downs ss
  Standard press downs x 3 rounds last one dropset
Rev grip bb curls x 4 sets
Bb curls x 4, last one drops
Machine curls x 3 dropsets


----------



## MattG

Wheels and forearms for me today...

Leg presses on sled
One leg-leg presses on machine
Extensions
Lying leg curls
Calf raises on leg press 
Seated calf raises
DB wrist curls
Rev grip dB wrist curls


----------



## MattG

Back and traps yesterday

Chins
Seated v bar cable rows
Wide grip cable rows
Wide grip pulldowns, front
Wide grip pulldowns, rear
Rear bb shrugs
Front bb shrugs

Today I hit guns again, yeah I do them 2ce a week.lol

Seated incline dB curls
Rev grip preacher curls
Close grip preachers
Machine curls
DB skullcrushers
DB close grip presses 
Rev grip cable press downs
Standard press downs
Rope overhead extensions

Taking my little one to a petting zoo/animal sanctuary tomorrow. Went last year and she loved it. Big place too, takes 3 hours to go all the way through. Don't get to see her much more than one day a week, so will be nice to go do something fun for her. Not ready for summer to end at all...figured we better do this before the weather turns to shit. Hope everybody's week is going good!


----------



## MattG

Chest and delts today. Think it's time to switch up body part combos here pretty soon. I always do chest first then by the time I hit delts, they're already wiped out and my strength just isn't there for any pressing movements. Might go to chest and traps and do delts on back day...

Flat bb benches
Machine presses
Incline dB flyes
Machine flyes
Machine decline presses
Seated dB shoulder presses
Seated dB side laterals
Seated reverse flyes
Ez bar front raises
DB laterals running down the rack


----------



## thebrick

After a rough week last week, I have been feeling better and training. hit chest Sunday, back on Monday, shoulders Tuesday and guns yesterday. Gonna rest today.

Got my latest scan report and it reported no new cancer growth. Everything is stable. Hell yes! Looks like you guys have to put up with me a while longer. The fight continues!


----------



## rAJJIN

thebrick said:


> After a rough week last week, I have been feeling better and training. hit chest Sunday, back on Monday, shoulders Tuesday and guns yesterday. Gonna rest today.
> 
> Got my latest scan report and it reported no new cancer growth. Everything is stable. Hell yes! Looks like you guys have to put up with me a while longer. The fight continues!





Man that is great news!
Keep up the good fight my brutha!!!

Tonight is shoulders.
I'll start with heavy presses, lots of raises, and end with shrugs.


----------



## MattG

Hit up guns yesterday, back and delts today

Seated wide grip cable rows
Rev grip/close grip cable rows
Wide grip rear cable pulldowns
Wide grip front cable pulldowns
Behind the neck shoulder presses
Military presses
DB side laterals
Machine laterals
Machine shoulder presses

Damn, my vacation flew by! Hate how that always happens, you look forward all year for some much needed time off then before you know it you're back to work again...oh well I'm gonna give it hell tonight, time for some brewha's


----------



## thebrick

Trained back today after a couple days off. Included some rack deads which I have not done in a while. I still like doing those too.


----------



## thebrick

Had a kick-ass shoulder workout yesterday. I was feeling good and love it! But, I was back to chemo today and I am already feeling it. Eating some candied ginger now to help my icky stomach feeling. Got my fingers crossed for chest tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

Hit chest yesterday. Went well. Flat bench, dumbell presses, dumbell flyes and pec dec. 

One thing I have learned training during chemo... your strength drops from what it was, your stamina drops and I need a bit more time between sets to recover for the next set. But hey! Its still good ol "iron therapy"!

Feeling good so far today. Hope that holds. Planning on guns later.


----------



## thebrick

Back today. Light rack deads, dumbbell rows, cable rows, close grip pull downs. DONE.

Chemo tomorrow.


----------



## thebrick

After a tough few days after chemo, I feel better and trained chest today. I was stronger than I expected so I felt good about that.

Plans for back tomorrow and keep  this going.


----------



## MattG

Life got busy for me recently, so figured it was time to take a week off from the gym. First time I've done that for around a year, so it was definitely needed. Can't believe how depleted I looked from taking time off...that plus lack of sleep and only eating like the average person didn't help either. Hit up bis and tris yesterday, chest and traps today. Hope to make it in 2 more days in a row to complete the rest of my body parts.


----------



## thebrick

Glad you are back Matt! Life happens. Those weeks off can be beneficial many times I have discovered.

Had a great back workout yesterday:
rack deads
one arm dumbbell rows
t-bars
close grip pull-downs

My last set was walking out of the gym with a smile and feeling good about it.



MattG said:


> Life got busy for me recently, so figured it was time to take a week off from the gym. First time I've done that for around a year, so it was definitely needed. Can't believe how depleted I looked from taking time off...that plus lack of sleep and only eating like the average person didn't help either. Hit up bis and tris yesterday, chest and traps today. Hope to make it in 2 more days in a row to complete the rest of my body parts.


----------



## MattG

Back and delts before work today...

Rear wide grip cable pulldowns
Front wide grip cable pulldowns
Seated close grip/underhand cable rows
Arnold presses
DB shoulder presses
DB side laterals


----------



## thebrick

Kinda crummy day yesterday. Gonna hit some guns this AM and ride my good energy wave.

Happy hump day ya bunch of iron heads! Make some noise in the pit!


----------



## thebrick

Hit shoulders yesterday. presses, various flyes and shrugs.

Friday eve brothers. Let's hit it.


----------



## thebrick

Had chemo yesterday.Feeling rough. I may lay out from the gym today.


----------



## trainlikeaboss

11 days left on this contest prep! High carbs, hit chest around 6pm

Flat Bench: warmup to 315x5 (x3), 225x20, 135x50
Incline DB Press: 50x20, 50x15, 50x10
Pec Deck: 150x20 (x3)
High cable press: 40x20 (x3), 30x20, 20x20

15 minutes cardio


----------



## thebrick

Welcome to the thread Train!

Going to see if I can get my chemo nausea under control. May hit the gym today.

You guys have a great day. Make one for the books.


----------



## thebrick

No training lately due to chemo funk. This gets old.


----------



## rAJJIN

TheBrick how you feeling man?
Have not heard any updates in a bit. I hope your hanging in there.


----------



## thebrick

thanks Raj.... had a couple very rough weeks from chemo sides. Felt better this week and have been training. Biggest problem is my lower back pain from the tumors on my lower spine. I'm keeping on tho. Not throwing in the towel cuz I'm one stubborn fucker  hahaha!

Hope you are good too my friend.


----------



## MattG

Goodo to see u post brother brick! Sorry to see.ur.feeling down from the chemo brotha  :/  been busy myself, still making 4 or 5 one hour gym sessions per week. Not my normal routine but enuf to nother dwindle away.lol  stay strong my friend :headbang:


----------



## thebrick

Thanks brothers! Woke up feeling good today. Wife and I had dinner with friends last night and that was nice.

Planning on a shoulder workout today. Let's have a good weekend.


----------



## thebrick

Sorry I have not been around brothers. My cancer is active again and they started me on a new treatment. The lesions on my spine have been giving me a lot more pain. The pain never stops and its keeping me from training. I've had a lot of blood in my urine too. I'm pretty bummed. I'll know if this treatment is working in 8 weeks. I'm trying to hold my life together as best I can. Much love to you all.


----------



## BigBob

thebrick said:


> Sorry I have not been around brothers. My cancer is active again and they started me on a new treatment. The lesions on my spine have been giving me a lot more pain. The pain never stops and its keeping me from training. I've had a lot of blood in my urine too. I'm pretty bummed. I'll know if this treatment is working in 8 weeks. I'm trying to hold my life together as best I can. Much love to you all.


Sorry to hear that Brick. Stay strong bro.

Sent from my P00C using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN

thebrick said:


> Sorry I have not been around brothers. My cancer is active again and they started me on a new treatment. The lesions on my spine have been giving me a lot more pain. The pain never stops and its keeping me from training. I've had a lot of blood in my urine too. I'm pretty bummed. I'll know if this treatment is working in 8 weeks. I'm trying to hold my life together as best I can. Much love to you all.





Your a soldier TheBrick. I am proud to call you my friend and I will say a prayer now 
That you can get some relief from the pain.
Stay strong and thanks for updating us.
I wish it were better news and you can start feeling good again.


----------



## aon1

thebrick said:


> Sorry I have not been around brothers. My cancer is active again and they started me on a new treatment. The lesions on my spine have been giving me a lot more pain. The pain never stops and its keeping me from training. I've had a lot of blood in my urine too. I'm pretty bummed. I'll know if this treatment is working in 8 weeks. I'm trying to hold my life together as best I can. Much love to you all.



Hope.the treatment has started working....nothing pisses me off more than the fact that with all the amazing shit we as a people can do we can't cure shit like cancer ...it comes down to priorities we fight over stupid shit that doesn't even matter like fuckn putting boys in the fuckn girls bathroom .... probably spend a billion on it when it shouldn't even be a fuckn discussion because it's just stupid shit to distract us from real issues that matter.......cancer , ageing , even mortality are curable but instead we spend billions doing a very poor job "treating " shit ....rant over.... do hope to see you beating it and posting again battles like yours put things in perspective and  keep me pushing that much harder.


----------



## Victory

turbobusa said:


> I really liked the daily check ins when brick had this thread
> over at the UG.
> 
> So what are you training today?
> I'm about to go give my legs some much needed attention.
> Got my training mojo back!



I miss both the Brick and Turbo.  Let's not let this thread die.

Lame post, but today was my off day, Tomorrow training Chest and Shoulders.


----------



## Fitraver

Just hit a crazy chest pump day. Lots of fly variations and high volume. Hurts so good. Can't imagine how it woulda felt if I was on var haha


----------



## Lennie

Today is abs and a cardio. I hate cardio. I know it's good but... it is so boriiiing


----------



## SURGE

Today is international chest day. I am actually training chest  I might add triceps in as well.


----------



## odin

Shouders and abs. I tried to go heavy on presses and raises. I also enjoy upright rows these days. My gym has a good ab machine so I used that with some hanging leg raises.


----------



## odin

Back and biceps. Mainly rowing exercises today. Heavy preacher curls and some cable curls for biceps.


----------



## SURGE

odin said:


> Back and biceps. Mainly rowing exercises today. Heavy preacher curls and some cable curls for biceps.



Back and biceps for me as well. A mix of rows and pulldowns. I will try some heavy ez curls today.


----------



## Viking

Legs. Standing calf raises. Lying leg curls and stiff leg deadlifts. Squats and walking lunges.


----------



## Czworeczki

Push day and my favorite exercise barbell military press


----------



## docholiday08

Bi/Tri from Calum Von Mogers vlogs!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Czworeczki

Deadlift day


----------



## rmtt

Legs!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory

Back and biceps. Lots of heavy rows today!


----------



## Viking

Chest, tri-ceps, abs.


----------



## Czworeczki

Deadlift and after i will kill my legs , thats gonna be good friday


----------



## knuggy

Cardio and core


----------



## johnsnowyo

Off day, time for some golf!


----------



## Victory

Legs.


----------



## AGGRO

Legs. A lot of squats, presses and lunges today.


----------



## Czworeczki

Yes leg day Atg


----------



## odin

Shoulders and abs today.


----------



## Victory

Chest and triceps.


----------



## Czworeczki

Deadlift day


----------



## striffe

Legs. Trying out a new squat machine.


----------



## ketsugo

Leg day 
I warm up on bike 15 minutes then do dynamic stretching as being old bastard I like have to work off the morning aches and pains . That’s how I do lol
Today 
Leg press or squat 4 x 12-20 
Press 12-18 plates / squats high 225
Reps 
Hacks 3x12 180
Leg extensions 4 x 12 200
Stiff dead’s 225 25 Reps
Calf standing 600 12-15
Seated 225 for 20 Reps 5 sets
If I’m up for it one legged donkey calf on cybex 70 pounds 25-30
So I do light and heavier . Sometimes on standing I’ll do strip set moving pin lighter until using nothing .
Also extend sets with partial reps after strict on last set and or hold static stretch or contraction for extra intensity. 
Also once in awhile I may do hammy pm add moves and do regular dead’s in place of squats 

Also after legs ever since my spine reconstruction in 1995 still do 
95 degree hyper 25 rep hold contraction 3 sets
Reverse hyper on Simmons bench 50 pounds 20 reps
Nautilus lower back 225 for 25 / 3 sets.

This is a modified version of my pre and post surgery routine from New England Baptist hospital way back they were forefront of orthopedic sports medicine. They fused shavings of my hip around a titanium cage in the crack of spine after they decompressed area. I was up two days walking 20 miles for rehab. 3 month setting time, two years to harde


----------



## ketsugo

striffe said:


> Legs. Trying out a new squat machine.





Me too bro my gym got this machine where you wear waist strap hook to chain beneath floor platform do squats without a bar but still standing pretty cool


----------



## AGGRO

I have just trained chest with some abs at the end. Trying to get stronger on my main lifts then I finish with some pump sets.


----------



## AGGRO

Shoulders and triceps. Heavy presses and lateral raises. Some heavy machine dips and close grip bench.


----------



## Czworeczki

Pull day great day deadlift done


----------



## Victory

Legs. Gonna go for it today and try to lift some heavy weight.


----------



## striffe

Shoulders and abs at the end. Today will be lot's of lateral raises and 2 pressing movements.


----------



## AGGRO

Legs. High weight high rep leg press for my main exercise. I will try to get as many plates as I can for 30 reps.


----------



## Viking

Chest and bi-ceps. Higher reps today.


----------



## striffe

Legs. Trying to lower my volume and keeping to core exercises. Extra focus on calves today with 5 sets to failure.


----------



## striffe

Chest and back. I rotated between each and it felt good. Great upper body pump.


----------



## Victory

A push day with much more volume than I usual. Lot's of heavy pressing, lateral raises and tri-cep extensions.


----------



## AGGRO

Chest and triceps. Heavy incline bench press and flat close grip bench today.


----------



## squatster

Did chest and shoulders today- was going to do triceps but I was dead. What a pump- drank a gallon of water and walked out 7lbs heavier- were did the offer 1 pound go- guess I must have swet a bit- hope I didn't pee my self there- getting old


----------



## odin

Back with all the basics. Rack pulls, t-bar row, pull ups and cable rows.


----------



## striffe

International chest day


----------



## SURGE

Chest and triceps with abs at the end.


----------



## weltweite

Full body today, moderate intensity, no failure sets, repeat in 48 hours.


----------



## striffe

weltweite said:


> Full body today, moderate intensity, no failure sets, repeat in 48 hours.



I tend to do that M/W/F when I am coming back from a break or injury. Today I trained legs with focus on my quads. Mainly kept it to machines for a change.


----------



## Viking

Back and biceps. Heavy db rows, t-bar row and pulldowns. Ended with a drop set on cable bi-cep curls.


----------



## striffe

Legs. Heavy leg press and high rep squats.


----------



## ProFIT

Back and bi-ceps. Lot's of rack pulls, pulldowns and incline bench db curls.


----------



## Victory

Back and biceps. Heavy shrugs and rows today. Then some pull ups and ended with lower back extensions.


----------



## SURGE

Legs. High rep squats and leg press. Heavy leg curls and standing calf raises.


----------



## Victory

A full body workout today for a change. 1 exercise for every main body part.


----------



## ProFIT

Lot's of power movements today. Bench press, deadlift and squats. Trying something different.


----------



## SURGE

Legs. Back to higher reps today as my knees have been hurting after last week when I went to failure in the lower rep ranges.


----------



## nspaletta

Strongman Saturday! 
Farmers walks, zercher carry, yoke walk, and probably some tire flips. One of the best additions to bbing training in my opinion has been this day


----------



## Victory

Chest and back. Rows and incline press, pulldowns and machine press, pullovers and dips. Ended with some abs.


----------



## Viking

Push day. Added in some heavy db flyes on the floor after seeing a vid online and they felt good.


----------



## AGGRO

Day off but hitting legs tomorrow. Lots of squats and lunges planned.


----------



## Czworeczki

Push day


----------



## 69cyclerider

Pull day - back and bi's


----------



## striffe

Today was a push day. Focused mainly on shoulders with 2 chest exercises and 1 being an incline press. Finished with some close grip bench for tri-ceps.


----------



## Victory

Legs. 3-5 working sets of machine squats, leg extensions, stiff leg deadlifts, lying leg curls, standing calf raises.


----------



## Victory

Legs again. Hack squats, leg extensions, lunges, stiff leg deadlifts, seated leg curls, standing calf raises. More volume than usual but it felt good. Definitely need a rest day tomorrow!


----------



## AGGRO

Back and biceps. I love training back.


----------



## striffe

Cardio and abs. As I get older I worry more about my heart health so have started doing much more LISS cardio.


----------



## montego

Today was upper muscle rounds fortitude style

Back width
Back thickness
Chest
Delts
Triceps
Abs


----------



## Czworeczki

Pull day  done


----------



## Viking

Today was just cardio and abs.


----------



## Victory

Back and biceps. Heavy rows, rack pulls and pulldowns. Hammer curls, spider curls and normal curls.


----------



## Czworeczki

Leg day done


----------



## rAJJIN

Sunday Fun Day-
I’ll start with one heavy movement then nothing but Arms baby. Alternating from triceps to biceps. Moderate to heavy weight sets of 10-15 reps or until they are fried


----------



## Viking

Back and that included 5 sets of pull ups to failure.


----------



## Czworeczki

Leg day


----------



## AGGRO

Czworeczki said:


> Leg day



Legs for me tomorrow. Gonna push the intensity for a change!


----------



## odin

Legs for me as well. Mainly hack squats, leg press, standing and seated leg curls and calf raises.


----------



## AGGRO

Chest and triceps today. Trying to push the pressing intensity. Ended with some heavy skull crushers.


----------



## Czworeczki

Pull done was great


----------



## SURGE

Czworeczki said:


> Pull done was great



The same for me. Lot's of different rows and some pulldowns. Finished with a few drop sets for shrugs.


----------



## Viking

It was meant ot be an off day but I done some abs and cardio. Only about 30 mins so not much.


----------



## AGGRO

Legs. 10 X 10 for squats with 30 secs rest between sets to finish me off.


----------



## Czworeczki

Leg day


----------



## Viking

Rest day but I have a big press day planned for tomorrow  I have been doing a lot more cable presses recently and getting decent results from them.


----------



## AGGRO

Chest and triceps. Incline and decline presses. Cable flyes. Tri-cep extensions and dips.


----------



## Czworeczki

Pull day


----------



## K1

Man I miss thebrick and turbobusa


----------



## Czworeczki

Today push day  and tomorrow Leg dayyyyy


----------



## AGGRO

Leg day. Squats, leg press, stiff leg deadlifts, lying leg curls, standing calf raises.


----------



## Viking

Everytime I view this thread it seems to be an off day! I did morning cardio and an ab circuit. Tomorrow will be international chest day


----------



## Sandpig

Today was legs. As is almost every training day lately.
I've had a messed up rotator since July. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Czworeczki

Leg day  done


----------



## Victory

Shoulders. I have been doing a lot of standing barbell presses recently and they are fast becoming my favorite exercise.


----------



## Czworeczki

Pull day great morning


----------



## striffe

Push day. Shoulder press, lateral raise, db chest press, pec deck, skull crushers and tricep extensions.


----------



## Czworeczki

Another pull day:

dumbell seal row
Lat pull down maschine
Seated cable row
Barbell shrugs
Rear delt machine
Preacher curls


----------



## Viking

Legs

Calf raises
Ham curls
Stiff leg deadlifts
Squats
Leg press
Walking lunges


----------



## SURGE

45 mins incline treadmill today. I will train chest and back tomorrow. I will start with some pullovers then superset presses and flyes with rows and pulldowns.


----------



## odin

Just cardio for me today. Tomorrow I will train shoulders. I will superset all 3 heads and 3 exercises for each.


----------



## Viking

Nothing because my gym is closed  I am going to order some resistance bands and db's for home workouts.


----------



## AGGRO

About 10 supersets of push ups and pull ups then some abs.


----------



## Elvia1023

Legs today and it felt good. My main gym is back to 24/7 and I have been 2 days running now. It will be push tomorrow so I need to rest my poor shoulders so they are ready for some heavy pressing.


----------



## AGGRO

Back and biceps today. High volume. Pullovers, pulldowns, rows, deadlifts, barbell curl, hammer curls.


----------



## Viking

Back in the gym! Legs today. Calf raises, rdl's, ham curls, leg extensions, squats, lunges.


----------



## brock8282

Push day for me today. Incline Barbell Presses, Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Presses, and Hammer Strength Tricep Dips as the main loading exercises.


----------



## Sibling

Legs for me as well. Mainly hack squats, leg press, standing and seated leg curls and calf raises.


----------



## The Grim Repper

HItting some quads and hams today - providing my right ham doesn't squawk at me too much.


----------



## bbuck

Doing full body workouts these days. Much different then the bro splits i did for decades.


----------

